# CntryBoy777 - The Lazy A** Acres Adventures



## CntryBoy777

Welcome to the 'Crazy World' that is better known as The Lazy A** Acres....hopefully, my writing 'Style' won't upset too many here...I've been 'Instructed' about it before.....but, it seems that it is always the other individual that gets to 'Define' as to what is 'Proper' and what isn't.....yes I have an education.....and yes, I can do better, but I am a 'True Southerner' and have always had a bit of a 'Rebellious Sreak'...and have been described as 'Hard Headed' and contrary to 'Society'....most don't seem to get it when I respond 'Good' cause I don't care about being 'Included' with that crowd....we would much prefer to be in the 'Sticks' with our Animals....talking to them and being 'Needed' by them....makes for a much Better 'Way of Life' than having somebody on both sides of us that all ya gotta do is raise the window and 'Spit' and it hits another house/property.....we have 20 acres here with a spring fed pond....it has bream, bass, and catfish in it....but it isn't fenced around the perimeter with anything but rusted barbwire.....so, no freedom to the pond for the ducks, chickens, and goats....we take the goats for 'Walks' back there to give them a good leg stretch...LOL!!....well enough said....need to introduce the 'Gang' to ya.....here's the 'Herd Queen' Star....8yo 100% pygmy doe....


....we got her along with 2 wethers because we didn't know anything about goats and knew she could 'Teach' the boys better than we could.....plus, she could teach us too....she had a really bad 'Skiddish' problem....but, is the best behaved that we have....justs Loves getting 'Attention' now from either of us....LOL....this is Lightning he is 16mnths and a boer/pygmy cross....66% pygmy....he is the most vocal and is the property 'Alert Signal' the other goats that 1 or both of us are Outside....or, he will alert us that something isn't 'Right' in their pen and need Help....

...there are some more pics of him that will come later he Loves to 'Perform'.....then there is the 'Brute' Comet....now, he is the 'Clown' of the Herd....but most assurredly is the 'Top Rung' of the ladder....he is all about his Belly....LOL!!....

....this is him 'Inspecting' the beginnings of the 'Cluck Hut/Quack Shack'....as ya can tell we 'Passed with Flying Colors'...LOL!!....actually I had pressed the button when he was on the Platform, but it snapped when he Jumped....couldn't believe I got that shot....going to end this here for now....but there will be much more to come...LOL!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Well in the literary world it's often praised to write using one's "voice"  to show their character.  It's evident reading your posts that you are perfectly intelligent and well educated so no criticisms here. Glad you've joined us.  I prefer reading what people have to say when they say it their own way. 

Your property sounds lovely. Oh and your goats are adorable!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I find that I have a tendency to lapse into "Texan-eze" from time to time too!   Love the beginnnings of your cluck shack and that's a GREAT SHOT!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well a 'Big Thanks' to All for the kind words!!....I decided to not leave ya 'Hangin' on the 'Cluck Hut' and 'Quack Shack'...lol....this is what it has whittled down to....took it this morning on my way to the Goats....

...still have a bit to do, but has come along to this Point....I have no 'Plans'...just making it up as I go...LOL!!...going to town this next wk to order supplies for delivery for roof and posts for the 'Boundry Fence'....we can't haul it in the mini van...LOL...just gotta get a Pick-Up for my next vehicle...oh, I ran an experiment last Winter on growing forage for the goats to 'Browse'....a mixture of rye grass, rye grain, and crimson clover....here's a pic in the Spring when the clover was in Bloom....

 

....most of this field will be inside the boundry and all the animals will free range in it....rye grass and clover did Great...the rye grain not so much....going to use winter peas this yr....now, for the 'Adventure'....I know ya will say how Beautiful this field is....but, there always seems to be a 'Story behind the Story'.....as Spring progressed I waited for the clover to 'Seed'....went to get on the tractor to 'Hawg It' and wouldn't ya know it was Broken....gears on PTO had cracked and put cracks in the cover plate....salvaged the tractor and got a riding mower...but this didn't come about until July....the johnson grass was 'Head High'....I'm 6'2"...LOL!!....so, I had to get my neighbor to 'Knock it Down' for me, so I could mow it....that mower 'Chewed' the same wads of grass for about 4-5 cuttings....it was a Mess and when ya decide to cut it...the Wind just never seems to be from the 'Right Direction'....so, ya end up 'Wearing' at least Half of what ya cut!!....well, it Seems that way....will pick it up a little later...with more Pics ya ain't seen yet...LOL!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, time to get a couple more of the 'Gang' introduced...LOL...now if ya don't have grandkids, then ya may not fully understand what I'm about to tell ya....those that Do...ya'll get it right away....being in the 'Sticks' has its drawbacks....'Feral Animals'....people just 'Drop them Off'....cats and dogs mostly....well a female came up one day and Joyce was 'Smitten'....now I had a male and he was getting old...was 9 and strictly an outside cat....he had some bobcat in him....but, I could do most anything with him...outside....so, we decided to have a 'Litter' to have an offspring of his...well to make a long story short...she had 3...all Male....right after she had them...my 'Little Man' got in a tangle with something got wounded and died....now Here is where those Gandkids come in...it was along about this time they were coming for a visit...they live 300 mi away...so, Gramma just had to allow them to 'Name' the cats...so, please Please don't think I had anything to do with it...ROTF!!

This is Ki-Ki......and this is Cheetos......he is a bit smaller than his Dad...but there are many similarities, though he IS 'Fixed'....but, with these 2 around they keep our area fairly cleared of rodents...except for squirrel...though they get a few of them too...they just Love to leave ya little 'Gifts' here and there...LOL!!....Ki-Ki keeps All other cats Out of her Territory....she most definitely is the 'Yard Queen'....found out that was what a female cat was Called...never knew it b4, makes Perfect 'Sense' too...cause we have an Inside cat too...'Rescued' her from the 'Belly Bag' of a mobile home...came up out of the hole the drain pipe of the tub that is in the subfloor...I tell ya it an Adventure around here...LOL
  Here is Calli.......I'll try to get a 'Head Shot' later...this ia all I have on phone right now....oh yeh, did some 'Whittlin' today...got fencing up around chick/duck pen today....gotta stretch it and adjust...then the gate and we'll be in Business!!....LOL


----------



## Latestarter

Not really a cat person, and wouldn't go out of my way to have one. Having said that, I have no problem at all with a friendly cat that comes up wanting some attention and scratches. Since I'll be having a farm and farm type animals, I won't mind having some barn cats to keep the vermin under control. I'll even feed them, but I'm not going out looking for any.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Getting ready for the 'Weather Break' coming on monday...had Supplies delivered...LOL!!...just gotta find a Roof out of this....oh, don't worry!!...I grew up with Tinker Toys and Lincoln Logs....the Real 'Wooden' ones...LOL!!....things were much Simpler back Then!!....but we are in the 'Here and Now', so we 'Look Forward' to the 'Future' in the 'Preperation' for it.....because, if ya are 'Looking Back' you are just 'Sitting Still'....unaware of what is right 'Outside the Windshield'.


----------



## Baymule

I am just fine with your style of writing and I love all the pictures. Being Southern myself, plus being a Texan, I have that slow Southern drawl that marks me anytime I cross the state line, LOL. I write much more intelligently than I speak, the drawl doesn't come out in print. I open my mouth and you'd think I'm a backwards redneck.  maybe I am and I'm just fooling everybody with my grasp of the written language.

Getting the fence up is a BIG DEAL. We bought our place 2 years ago this month and moved into it February 14, 2015. We hit the ground running and built fence, more fence, planted a garden, build a hoop coop, more fence, a 36'x36' barn, a small sheep shed for the sheep we bought, more fence, made a swipe at pasture with rye grass last winter, planted fruit trees, more fence.....did I mention fence? We are still trying to complete our last stretch of fence, but 100* sure took the sap out of us. 

Last August my DH had open heart surgery, a triple bypass. In February of this year he had a complete knee replacement. He was scheduled to have a shoulder replacement tomorrow, but is currently in the hospital with a antibiotic resistant bacterial infection. No surgery for him until we get this chased off and cleared up. We have had 2 grand daughters born to join the one we had and they are a joy. We have been busy.

I am happy for you and you having 20 acres with a spring fed pond. I wish we had a pond or a well here, but at $12,000 for a well, we can pay our $25.00 water bill for a long, long time! Once you get your place enclosed with fencing, your animals are going to enjoy their freedom! Plant trees for them. I have plans to add to the forage trees we have. In one small pasture we have 12 American persimmon trees, some of them are bearing size. The sheep absolutely adore the persimmons that drop and that is free food for them! I have paw paw seeds that I'm going to plant this fall. We have tons of oak trees. Found a young mulberry tree out in the woods, going to fence it off so the sheep don't eat it. Plant trees that will bear fruit, pick what you want and let the rest fall for the livestock.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> I am just fine with your style of writing and I love all the pictures. Being Southern myself, plus being a Texan, I have that slow Southern drawl that marks me anytime I cross the state line, LOL. I write much more intelligently than I speak, the drawl doesn't come out in print. I open my mouth and you'd think I'm a backwards redneck.  maybe I am and I'm just fooling everybody with my grasp of the written language.
> 
> Getting the fence up is a BIG DEAL. We bought our place 2 years ago this month and moved into it February 14, 2015. We hit the ground running and built fence, more fence, planted a garden, build a hoop coop, more fence, a 36'x36' barn, a small sheep shed for the sheep we bought, more fence, made a swipe at pasture with rye grass last winter, planted fruit trees, more fence.....did I mention fence? We are still trying to complete our last stretch of fence, but 100* sure took the sap out of us.
> 
> Last August my DH had open heart surgery, a triple bypass. In February of this year he had a complete knee replacement. He was scheduled to have a shoulder replacement tomorrow, but is currently in the hospital with a antibiotic resistant bacterial infection. No surgery for him until we get this chased off and cleared up. We have had 2 grand daughters born to join the one we had and they are a joy. We have been busy.
> 
> I am happy for you and you having 20 acres with a spring fed pond. I wish we had a pond or a well here, but at $12,000 for a well, we can pay our $25.00 water bill for a long, long time! Once you get your place enclosed with fencing, your animals are going to enjoy their freedom! Plant trees for them. I have plans to add to the forage trees we have. In one small pasture we have 12 American persimmon trees, some of them are bearing size. The sheep absolutely adore the persimmons that drop and that is free food for them! I have paw paw seeds that I'm going to plant this fall. We have tons of oak trees. Found a young mulberry tree out in the woods, going to fence it off so the sheep don't eat it. Plant trees that will bear fruit, pick what you want and let the rest fall for the livestock.


That is one thing I don't need to do....is plant Trees...I need to cut a Bunch down....so more Light can get thru the canopy and can get some grass to grow so the soil will stop Washing....we have persimmon, oak, dogwood, sweet gum, sumac, cedar, pine, plum, hickory, sassafras, elm, and privot that are Natural....most of the land is tree covered...so, transplanting is bout all I would have to do....but, I can't 'Rest' until that dad-gum Fencing is done...LOL!!...sorry to hear about your husband!!....sure hope all goes Well, for both of ya!!.....and here is our 'New Addition' to the family....boy...James...


----------



## CntryBoy777

That last pic is of our youngest daughter's New 'Bundle of Joy'....she lives in Florida...Joyce will be leaving this next wk to travel there to Hold him!!...which means the 'Chores' will be on my 'Plate' for a wk....such Excitement!!...LOL!!...oh, I did take some pics to aid in my explanation of the 'Herd House'.......they love the tables!!...here's the 'Bad Weather' feeding area.......here's the hole in the wall.. ...there are already Plans to expand this...but, not until the big common are fence is Up...going to be a very Busy fall and winter!!


----------



## Baymule

Absolutely adorable little grandson. Aren't grandkids the greatest? Lucky Grandma to get to go hold him and love him.

We also have lots of trees, but my point is to plant food bearing trees, both for yourself and your animals. We have several types of oak, at least two types of elm, sassafras (LOVE sassafras tea) persimmon, pines, cedars, hickory, gum, haw (wish it was a mayhaw ) and found a young mulberry. We planted 2 peach, 1 pear, 2 plum, 1 apricot and 1 loquat. We have 2 apple, 2 almond, 2 cherry, 1 fig waiting to be planted. We are going to add to the food bearing trees. Walter Jeffries of Sugar Mountain Farm   http://sugarmtnfarm.com/ raises pigs and has double fenced, planting food bearing trees in the double fencing. The pigs can't get to the trees to root them up, but the trees drop their fruit, acorns and nuts in the pastures, feeding the pigs. Do you get where I'm going with this? Look at native food bearing trees like the Allegheny Chinquapin, pecans, paw paw and mayhaw.

Sumac, the red seeds that are on them now, can be used as a spice. You pick the seed clusters and rub the seeds through a wire sieve or strainer with a wood mallet. You get a red powder that is good on meats. I made a drink from the seeds, it was lemony tasting and clear red. But I have chemical sensitivities to just about every cleaning product, perfume, soap and anything with a smell. I also light up on some herbs, rosemary (a little is ok but I have to watch it) fenugreek and a couple others. I reacted to the sumac to. It sucks. Pop a couple seeds in your mouth, you will be surprised by the tart lemon taste.

You have 20 acres and a spring, which is a blessing. Plant everything you can think of because in a few short years, they will be bearing and you will be glad you did.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That last pic is of our youngest daughter's New 'Bundle of Joy'....she lives in Florida...Joyce will be leaving this next wk to travel there to Hold him!!...which means the 'Chores' will be on my 'Plate' for a wk....such Excitement!!...LOL!!...oh, I did take some pics to aid in my explanation of the 'Herd House'....View attachment 22063...they love the tables!!...here's the 'Bad Weather' feeding area...View attachment 22064....here's the hole in the wall..View attachment 22065 ...there are already Plans to expand this...but, not until the big common are fence is Up...going to be a very Busy fall and winterView attachment 22065


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> Absolutely adorable little grandson. Aren't grandkids the greatest? Lucky Grandma to get to go hold him and love him.
> 
> We also have lots of trees, but my point is to plant food bearing trees, both for yourself and your animals. We have several types of oak, at least two types of elm, sassafras (LOVE sassafras tea) persimmon, pines, cedars, hickory, gum, haw (wish it was a mayhaw ) and found a young mulberry. We planted 2 peach, 1 pear, 2 plum, 1 apricot and 1 loquat. We have 2 apple, 2 almond, 2 cherry, 1 fig waiting to be planted. We are going to add to the food bearing trees. Walter Jeffries of Sugar Mountain Farm   http://sugarmtnfarm.com/ raises pigs and has double fenced, planting food bearing trees in the double fencing. The pigs can't get to the trees to root them up, but the trees drop their fruit, acorns and nuts in the pastures, feeding the pigs. Do you get where I'm going with this? Look at native food bearing trees like the Allegheny Chinquapin, pecans, paw paw and mayhaw.
> 
> Sumac, the red seeds that are on them now, can be used as a spice. You pick the seed clusters and rub the seeds through a wire sieve or strainer with a wood mallet. You get a red powder that is good on meats. I made a drink from the seeds, it was lemony tasting and clear red. But I have chemical sensitivities to just about every cleaning product, perfume, soap and anything with a smell. I also light up on some herbs, rosemary (a little is ok but I have to watch it) fenugreek and a couple others. I reacted to the sumac to. It sucks. Pop a couple seeds in your mouth, you will be surprised by the tart lemon taste.
> 
> You have 20 acres and a spring, which is a blessing. Plant everything you can think of because in a few short years, they will be bearing and you will be glad you did.


Yes, that is a great 'Idea' for sure!!....it is just that I am not looking that 'Far' down the road....I am hoping to finish what is on the 'Plate' now....cause my 'Doin' days are quickly coming to an end....there is very limited time left for me to get just a few things done....trying to get something to 'Watch' while sitting in a wheel chair....my 'Better Days' are behind me and it only gets worse as ya can see the 'Horizon', but...I'm going Out with my 'Boots On'....though I am not 'Kicking, Screaming, or Fighting' to stay here....in this 'Wicked and Evil' world.....this is the facts and reality...I am a 'Realist' so, it isn't a 'Mind over Matter' issue...ya embrace it...dust yourself off and make use of the 'Time' ya are 'Given' to help others....for After ya are gone....at least, that is the way I 'See' things.


----------



## Baymule

OK, you can't drop hints like that about limited time, sitting in a wheelchair, going out with my boots on, not kicking, screaming, or fighting to stay here......without an explanation. We are a caring community and if you have serious problems, and it sounds like you do, we do care about you and what happens to you. I am sorry that you have these problems and I will pray on your behalf.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, there has been some Progress here...LOL!!....finally!!
...and while this 'Labor' was taking place....guess 'What' was goin on over in the Herd House??........and ya wonder why it is called the Lazy A** Acres.....ROTF!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> OK, you can't drop hints like that about limited time, sitting in a wheelchair, going out with my boots on, not kicking, screaming, or fighting to stay here......without an explanation. We are a caring community and if you have serious problems, and it sounds like you do, we do care about you and what happens to you. I am sorry that you have these problems and I will pray on your behalf.


Well, let's just say that the 'List' is too long to recite...and we all have our own problems....I wasn't 'Raised' to cry, whine, or complain...and my 'Faith' places my circumstances into The FATHER'S Hand....every time my 'Ministry' changes...there is another 'Attack' from the adversary....it changed about 3-4 months ago and the very next office visit to the Doc and there is something new to add to the list....makes about 5 different systems that are, could, or can 'Shut Down'...so, as long as I am needed here by The MASTER...I will 'Bare my Cross' and long for That day....please do not mistake this as lack of Appreciation for yours or others 'Concern'....but, I have made it this far by not 'Looking Back' but staying 'Forward Focused'.....I put Bible 'Studies' on CDs that I write...but, will not use this forum to discuss those issues...nor will they be 'Advertised'....let's just say that it isn't the 'Coventional Christianity' that is practiced today...however, I am Happy to Share the 'Adventures of the Lazy A** Acres'.....with ALL!!....I am enjoying not only the Sharing....but, the 'Seeing' the different things happening at the Same time in different Locations...I like the Info...keeping up with Latestarter's 'Big Trip'....LOL!!....just trying to make a 'Texas Style' Grand entry!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, the 'Adventures' continue here!!....was ready to get a bunch done yesterday...but, around 11am...Joyce decided it would be a Great idea to stand in a resin chair and pick some acorns for the goats.....Yep!!....she Fell and broke her arm, just above the wrist....so, the next 6hrs was spent going to Doctors to end up with a cast on her left arm...she is right handed....thank goodness....LOL....this means I get to get an Early start on doing all the 'Chores' around here....ya just gotta Love the 'Hurdles and Obstacles' of Life...we all 'Face' them....but ya gotta keep 'Plodding' in order to get things done!!....I know @Latestarter is certainly tired of 'Jumping thru Hoops'.....we are too here at the Lazy A** Acres!!...sure could have used his Help here!!....LOL!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh wow - sure hope she feels better soon.  Glad she's got you around to help!


----------



## CntryBoy777

frustratedearthmother said:


> Oh wow - sure hope she feels better soon.  Glad she's got you around to help!


Oh, she is...though she is counting down the time before her departure tomorrow for a wk in Fl to see the grandkids....LOL!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Perfect time to break your arm - NOT!  Prayers and good wishes sent ya'lls way!


----------



## Alexz7272

@CntryBoy777 Oh no! I am so sorry, I hope she heals quickly


----------



## CntryBoy777

SSSHHHhhh!!!.....took it while she was Napping!!...she'd 'Shoot' me if she knew....LOL!!!....I'm a BAAaad Boy!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here is a pic from a higher vantage point...revealing the area being worked on and a 'Distant Shot' of the total 'Pen' area for the birds....ducks and 'Dotties'....

...we are going for the 'Functionality'.....no major 'Eye Candy' here....LOL!!....there are many 'Challenges' that this space presents....but, it does have plenty of Potential....LOL!!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Who needs eye candy? Birds don't! I like the spot you're using.  Feels pretty natural!


----------



## CntryBoy777

NH homesteader said:


> Who needs eye candy? Birds don't! I like the spot you're using.  Feels pretty natural!


It all depends on what takes place with water coming off the hill....into that valley Inside and thru the pen....hoping that I left enough 'Vents' along the way to allow the Pressure to escape....am hoping to work on a place that can hold some water for a couple of days and dry out....it can get rough...this past spring we got 13" of rain in 2.5 days...it was a 'Waterfall' during that time and stayed 'Muddy' for about a wk.....my thinking is that the ducks will hang around there and the 'Dotties' would be on the Higher ground...LOL!!...as long as they get along together...if not...a little wire..and they are separated....there is a bigger 'Common Area' coming....can't wait to watch the reaction of the goats...LOL!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Haha! It's always fun to see what they do.  We had ducks and a stream that runs (usually)  11 months of the year.  Sold the ducks a few months ago and we've had a drought so stream has been dry since June. 

Sorry but what is a "dottie"?


----------



## CntryBoy777

NH homesteader said:


> Haha! It's always fun to see what they do.  We had ducks and a stream that runs (usually)  11 months of the year.  Sold the ducks a few months ago and we've had a drought so stream has been dry since June.
> 
> Sorry but what is a "dottie"?


Oh...the chickens are Golden Laced Wyandottes....so, since we have had them....they and the ducks...they have been separated by a barrier....now it is hardware cloth between them...but, we talk to them differently...and so my wife and I call them 'Dotties' for short.....and if ya was close by...I'd work out a 'Labor Trade' for some 'Rock' to use in that area too!!......ROTF


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh gotcha! My ducks free ranged but my chickens did not,  because my rooster can be nasty on occasion.  He got out once and the ducks beat the snot out of him.  It was actually pretty funny.  He needs a reality check once in a while! 

I got new goats this summer that were from a very sheltered "proper"  home.  They did NOT like the ducks! They've finally come around to the crazy barnyard lifestyle!


----------



## Baymule

Oh so sorry your wife fell and broke her arm! Just what she didn't need! I hope she heals up quickly.

I raised 20 ducks a few years ago for the freezer. They were very messy and slopped a LOT of water out of their pool, plus it RAINED and RAINED! We collected bags of leaves from the curb all over town. I did this every year anyway and dumped them in the coop and run for the chickens, they scratched it to bits, pooped on it and made me lovely compost. So when the ducks made a soupy mess, I put in bags of leaves and that got them out of the poopy mud. I used 40 bags of leaves in the duck pen! After I sent them to that lovely duck resort called freezer camp, I grew corn in the duck pen!

If there are any neighborhoods or a town near you where people rake up leaves and leave them for the trash man, you might want to pick some up to help with the mud in the chicken/duck coop. It sure makes some awesome compost and the leaves are FREE!

Wyandottes are among my favorite chickens. I love the Silver Laced Wyandottes and have one now, we call her Dottie. A few years ago, we bought some Blue Laced Wyandottes and they were beautiful. I love the Golden Laced too, they are so pretty!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> Oh so sorry your wife fell and broke her arm! Just what she didn't need! I hope she heals up quickly.
> 
> I raised 20 ducks a few years ago for the freezer. They were very messy and slopped a LOT of water out of their pool, plus it RAINED and RAINED! We collected bags of leaves from the curb all over town. I did this every year anyway and dumped them in the coop and run for the chickens, they scratched it to bits, pooped on it and made me lovely compost. So when the ducks made a soupy mess, I put in bags of leaves and that got them out of the poopy mud. I used 40 bags of leaves in the duck pen! After I sent them to that lovely duck resort called freezer camp, I grew corn in the duck pen!
> 
> If there are any neighborhoods or a town near you where people rake up leaves and leave them for the trash man, you might want to pick some up to help with the mud in the chicken/duck coop. It sure makes some awesome compost and the leaves are FREE!
> 
> Wyandottes are among my favorite chickens. I love the Silver Laced Wyandottes and have one now, we call her Dottie. A few years ago, we bought some Blue Laced Wyandottes and they were beautiful. I love the Golden Laced too, t


These are the first ducks we have had....ever...so, I think we can accomodate them and 'Reap the Rewards' of less Pest....and ducks are suppose to be a 'Good Neighbor' group with goats....eating the snails and slugs that carry parasites goats get....this is our 1st group of 'Dotties'...have had a few different breeds of chickens....RIR mostly....but, personally, I have Never been around a Rhode Island Red rooster that wasn't Mean....of course they didn't last very Long....I will never leave an uncontrolable animal around for very long at all....be it a Gift, Freezer, or feed the buzzards.....thankfully there haven't been many of them....LOL!!


----------



## NH homesteader

My husband butchered some Rhode Island Red roosters for someone a few months ago and I have never met such a nasty group of birds in my life! We have a chicken we are pretty sure is a Partridge Wyandotte and we just love her.  We saved her from the stew pot because her owners thought she was done laying and she was just so pretty we had to have her.  She lays an egg a day! 

Good idea with the leaves...  I am going to try that with my chickens his fall!


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Baymule 
Yes, leaves do work very well...I counted this morning and there are 15 oak and sweet gum trees around the pen...so, there isn't any need to go looking for more...about 12-15 of the acres are covered with trees....but, we have never raked all that are just in the yard....LOL...use them as compost in the garden and to cover the ground to keep weeds out...plus, they will insulate plants from cool weather either in a late fall or early spring garden....keeps the ground warmer...so ya can plant earlier than usual....LOL...the easiest way to get them is to get a tarp that you can handle...rake them onto it...grab the corners and drag or carry to wbere ya want em and dump them...if they are heavy and wet....just grab 2corners and walk over the leaves...the tarp will roll em right off....that's the way we do it anyway...LOL!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just took these for ya @Baymule ....this is just in the vicinity of the pen....


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are not called the Lazy A** Acres for no reason....ROTF!!! always looking for the Easy way of doin things around here...and using the natural state of things to our Advantage...if at all Possible...LOL!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

NH homesteader said:


> My husband butchered some Rhode Island Red roosters for someone a few months ago and I have never met such a nasty group of birds in my life! We have a chicken we are pretty sure is a Partridge Wyandotte and we just love her.  We saved her from the stew pot because her owners thought she was done laying and she was just so pretty we had to have her.  She lays an egg a day!
> 
> Good idea with the leaves...  I am going to try that with my chickens his fall!


Well, in my research the Wyandottes are suppose to be docile and social...so am hoping for some kinder and gentler birds....there are 2 roos and 11hens...may be the 2 roos will be more focused on each other and leave us alone....otherwise, it will be chicken and dumplins time...LOL!!....the last roo we had attacked me when I wasn't in a good mood....I had a hoe handle in my hand and beat him til he didn't move...I know it wasn't 'Humane'....but, it is a freaking animal....and when attacked I do respond....he was buzzard food....I use to have a temper...I'm better now though...thank goodness!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Haha! Our roo is usually ok. If he gets grumpy my husband goes over and picks him up and cuddles him and plays with his wattle.  It makes him  so angry,  but the embarrassment makes him behave for a few months. We had him upside down in a kill cone once and we spared his life because of his genetics...  He's been much friendlier since then!


----------



## Baymule

I like the trees around your coop. We have lots of trees too and I just let their leaves alone where ever they fall and collect. Our ground is sand. White sugar sand, think beach without the ocean. So I let the leaves return to the soil, it needs it. Besides, city people are so accommodating to rake and bag their leaves, it makes it so easy to fill the coop! LOL

I thought I wanted Delaware chickens. Ordered 50 straight run chicks. WRONG. Meanest durn things ever! Out of 50 chicks we wound up with 10, yup, count 'em TEN pullets. We butchered 32 roosters--every single one of those mean things. Lost 8 of them, mostly them killing each other. I hear Australorps are gentle big chickens and good layers.....next on the list.


----------



## NH homesteader

My friend has Australorps. He loves them.  His roo is super friendly! 

I have a few jersey Giants.  They're only a few months old so not sure how I feel about them yet.  Now thats a big bird! I hear they pig out on grain,  if that's the case we'll eat them! But they're supposed to be really friendly also.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> I like the trees around your coop. We have lots of trees too and I just let their leaves alone where ever they fall and collect. Our ground is sand. White sugar sand, think beach without the ocean. So I let the leaves return to the soil, it needs it. Besides, city people are so accommodating to rake and bag their leaves, it makes it so easy to fill the coop! LOL
> 
> I thought I wanted Delaware chickens. Ordered 50 straight run chicks. WRONG. Meanest durn things ever! Out of 50 chicks we wound up with 10, yup, count 'em TEN pullets. We butchered 32 roosters--every single one of those mean things. Lost 8 of them, mostly them killing each other. I hear Australorps are gentle big chickens and good layers.....next on the list.


I've heard that too, but after BYC research...we settled on giving these a shot...more interested in their 'Bug Eating' ability and egg laying than meat....but, they are 'Options' if times get tough....never been a hunter, but Love to fish...though I don't prefer to eat them...I grew up Poor, so I know what it is all about....sure Hope we don't get back to those days.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Baymule 
We lived in Florida for 6yrs...had a house on 3 acres there and had to deal with 'Sugar Sand'.....so, I understand your Challenges for sure...something we did that helped us a lot was using shredded paper...or newspaper in the bottom of the hole you put a plant in....it will help to hold moisture in the roots....wood chips would also work...whatever is Cheap and Handy for ya....here it is heavy Clay....either Hard as rock or Mushy as a sponge...ya'd need a Jackhammer to dig a hole out there right now....sand is much easier to dig in....but just won't hold together very much...LOL!!...wish we had some Rock around here....locally ya can only get Gravel unless ya pay high dollar at a landscape place...it has to be trucked in.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I had some well needed Help show up yesterday....my older Brother came down....he lives north of Memphis in Tenn...he came and asked what needed to be Done....and boy did he jump right in and was such a Help and his experience was Invaluable!!....here is an updated pic....
...he really did a Great job on the roof support...and took a 'Big Load' off of my mind....I was wondering how I was going to accomplish this by myself....I can truly say that we have 'Topped the Hill' on this project and it is time to 'Slide Down' to the Finish....Woo-Hoo!!!....'Kudos' to my Big Brother!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Nice of big bro to come and help.  Ya'll made good progress!


----------



## CntryBoy777

frustratedearthmother said:


> Nice of big bro to come and help.  Ya'll made good progress!


I sure do think so too!!....though, afterwards we had a shooting contest....he had just gotten a new pistol...and though I gave him about 20 shots to get used to it...it only took me 4 to out Point him...so, little Bro put him to shame...LOL!!...it has been something we've done our whole life....but, he didn't leave empty handed....I came across a knife that he thought he lost yrs ago....but, I found it and gave it back to him....brought a tear to his eye...LOL...so we were both Winners!!....it was a really Good day all around.
   You know your 'Signature' is sooo True and I do attempt to Apply it daily.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Really sounds like ya'll had a great day and it wasn't all about building or shooting - it was about the both of you being the best brother you could be to each other.  I love those kind of days!

I do try to remember my signature line in all situations.  Some are easier than others, lol!


----------



## Baymule

We got 4 loads of wood chips from contractors cleaning the electric lines around here. Then a friend gave us all the 4 year old wood ships we wanted and my DH and our friend hauled loads with an 8 yard dump trailer for several days. Last year we got pine shavings from a horse event center and spread them in the garden and in several other places. Working on the mulch around here!


----------



## NH homesteader

And isn't that what family is for? Sounds like a perfect and productive day!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> We got 4 loads of wood chips from contractors cleaning the electric lines around here. Then a friend gave us all the 4 year old wood ships we wanted and my DH and our friend hauled loads with an 8 yard dump trailer for several days. Last year we got pine shavings from a horse event center and spread them in the garden and in several other places. Working on the mulch around here!


..My Goodness!!....sounds like ya got it all 'Figurd' out....know ya speak 'Southern'....LOL!!....in Fla I had pine bark chips available to me, so was beginning to make some progress with it when the 1st H attack hit me....and 7mnths later I permantly tore up my left foot....'Clutching' foot for a driver, but couldn't get past the DOT physical...to make a long 'Story' short....we lost the house on 3acres...and moved back here with my Mom and Dad.....then I had the 2nd one...and I only got 'Permission' from my Dad to do what I wished to...he was 92 then....Mom 'Passed' 4 yrs ago....so, the coming back was truly 'Timely'...to tend to Mom....Dad has dementia...so, he is loosing memory....but with my sister.


----------



## CntryBoy777

NH homesteader said:


> And isn't that what family is for? Sounds like a perfect and productive day!


Well, it can be....but not always one's 'Choice' to make if the other 'Chooses Not To' be 'In Touch'....however, with my brother we are 9yrs apart...and being poor, we always 'Shared a Room' til he left for the Navy...and I was in the 6th grade....we stayed 'Close' so, it is always Good to spend some 'Time' together....and there some that are 'Blood', but they aren't even a 'Friend'....so, if it were some of them...I'd have just did it myself and saved the 'Grief'....LOL!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Yep I have some of those myself. Some of them,  we could really help each other if they were different...  Ya know maybe nice? Lol


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> .and there some that are 'Blood', but they aren't even a 'Friend'....


Sad, but in many cases, true.


----------



## CntryBoy777

NH homesteader said:


> Yep I have some of those myself. Some of them,  we could really help each other if they were different...  Ya know maybe nice? Lol


I agree!!....the 'Alienation' is not me towards them...but, them towards me....it is mainly caused with my 'Stance on Scripture'....and they don't like to answer some 'Questions' about their 'Beliefs'...this is why I don't want to make reference of it....because, many would be 'Offended' and the same old 'Cycle' of me geting 'Booted' would be very High....LOL....so, I don't have to discuss that here...because, it is the 'Support, Info, and Experience' with the animals...and the Good 'Discussions' here....but, will give email by PM for any that are interested on that 'Topic'....and will answer any question asked.


----------



## NH homesteader

Ah yes ours is more based on my in laws feeling like we should do whatever they want us to and thank them for making us do it.  Basically!


----------



## CntryBoy777

NH homesteader said:


> Ah yes ours is more based on my in laws feeling like we should do whatever they want us to and thank them for making us do it.  Basically!


My youngest 2 daughters are having the 'Same Experience'....as far as Joyce's family I wouldn't cross the street to 'Help' them....'Burnt' comes to mind....though, I can honestly say....the feeling is Mutual....cause they don't want to Talk to me....muchless being around me....they are 'MichiGanders'....LOL!!


----------



## farmerjan

Word to the wise on allowing animals to forage.  I am all for it EXCEPT  be VERY CAREFUL of cattle getting into acorns.  Between the sharpness of the shells and the tannin in the acorns, cattle will get VERY sick and it will kill them.  There is no cure and every fall you will see some go through the sale barn that have been into acorns and all they are good for is to kill asap.  They will get very runny manure and start to lose weight and it is too late.  Hogs do great on acorns and the meat has a nutty sweet taste from them and I love pork from hogs that run on oak woods pastures.  We try to keep the sheep out of them too as the sharpness of the shell of the actual acorn is very sharp and can pierce the stomach or intestines.  Don't know about goats but be careful of the cattle.


----------



## NH homesteader

Interesting....  I would never have guessed that.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I certainly don't know cattle....and I see that you live in Virginia....most of the oaks here are Live Oaks....they have a fairly small acorn...there are some that are quite bigger and the goats have tried them a time or 2, but end up spitting tbem out...too big....cattle have been raised in treed pastures here for centuries now...and still are...the Live oak is very prolific here...so, it obviously isn't an issue....the goats have teeth uppers and lowers in the jaw and can Grind some pretty hard stuff....branches, nuts, and acorns...I believe the problem is with the varieties that have the bigger acorns...I can't 'Swear' to it, but think it is the White Oak that has a pretty large acorn and a thicker, tougher shell...I am just a Cntry Boy...not a Botanist so...thanks for the Warning and is something to watch...but, doesn't seem to be much of an issue here.... @farmerjan


----------



## Baymule

I have a white gelding, that's his pretty blue eye in my avatar, and one year he kept losing weight. I couldn't figure out what was wrong with him. Finally I saw him hanging out under a big white oak tree and every time an acorn hit the ground, he quickly scarfed it up. Durn fool horse lost about 200 pounds before acorn season was over. He was in that pasture for about 12 years and only did it that one time.

There are oak trees all over our 8 acres. There is no way to fence them off. We have blackjack oaks, red oaks and some other kind I don't remember right now. The sheep will eat a few of them, but not too many.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> I have a white gelding, that's his pretty blue eye in my avatar, and one year he kept losing weight. I couldn't figure out what was wrong with him. Finally I saw him hanging out under a big white oak tree and every time an acorn hit the ground, he quickly scarfed it up. Durn fool horse lost about 200 pounds before acorn season was over. He was in that pasture for about 12 years and only did it that one time.
> 
> There are oak trees all over our 8 acres. There is no way to fence them off. We have blackjack oaks, red oaks and some other kind I don't remember right now. The sheep will eat a few of them, but not too many.


Well, I had done some research on goats before we got them and all that I was reading placed 'Oaks' on the 'Toxic List'...so, I continued to look further, but could never find out if it was just a 'Specific' part of the tree...or only dangerous at a certain stage of growth, or part of the year....Nothing...so I asked some questions of others....several could almost recite 'Word for Word' what was printed in the 4 books I have on raising goats...no Answers....the people we got them from had them in a pasture with oaks...and the old girl is 8yrs old....so, like you, we could in no way fence off...nor erradicate tbem...so, we just let it go...and they are just Fine....it is really 'Irritating' for these 'Experts' to write books and give such vague statements without any 'BackUp' info....I certainly am no Botanist...so why not include some Pics....not 'Artist Renderings' if you are truly going to Help people 'Educate' themselves....it sure doesn't give me 'Confidence' in much of their 'Other Info' included in the rest of their 'Expertise'....then I always go back to what my Mom used to say....people have been raising animals since the beginning of Time without the latest 'Gadgets and Techniques' of today....and have done just fine....she was raised during the 'Depression'...I am certainly Glad you figured out what was causing it...know it had ya a bit 'Uneasy' about it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, been pretty Busy around here....my brother showed up again today....and, a Major hurdle has been Cleared....the 'Cluck Hut' and 'Quack Shack' now has a completed Roof...Hip-Hip-Hooray!!.....was wondering how I was going to get it done by myself....what a Blessing and Answer to prayer!!....here it is....
....still have some work to do, but can do it by myself fairly easy once the fence is finished and they can get into their yard...hoping that by Friday they will be stretching those legs and wings!!....gotta put a Gate together tomorrow....sure wish @Latestarter was here....LOL!!....glad that ya got moved...but ya should have left the 'Crap' behind ya in Colorado....it seems to have Followed ya....but, once ya get things straightened out you will be able to Enjoy putting your 'World' together the way ya Want it....and it is always good to have Good people around ya!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Before I get to updating....I would like to take this moment to let all the 'Members of the Herd' that are affected by hurricane Matthew, know that our Prayers are certainly with you!!....and if there is anything we can do for you just let us know!!
   There has been more Progress here....and of course more Adventures....first off here's the Gate...it is hung.......now, it was difficult to do just by myself....so, had to rely on 'Country Enginuity'.....found another use for the hay bale Twine........then, on the bottom end there is a slope to the ground...so, looked for a pc of wood to Help...yep, a 4x4 staub did nicely........and then dummy me.!!...didn't check for squareness on the 2 round Poles...so, yes...gotta do it All over again!!....but, it was about an inch off, so wasn't hard to correct...just have to put the Latches on...and it's Good to go!!....finishing the Inside comes next...but, we are getting There....Joyce gets home from Orlando tomorrow....Hoorah!!!....she was delayed because of Matthew.
    Again our Prayers are with you All!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, finished up on the fencing to the chicken/duck pen...and I know these are Birds and not Herds...but, just this 1 time would like to post some pics of them....especially, since the work to get here has been 'Documented'...LOL!!...here are the 'Dotties' venturing out for the very first time....should have had the Zoom on them...but, the 2 roos are leading the way...they stayed out for about 5mins...one of the cats moved outside of the pen, startled one of the roos and they all ran back in and wouldn't come back out...LOL!!...the ducks never made it past the door....was going to give more time today to be out, but it is Raining here now...so will wait til it stops...here are some pics of our 1 drake and some of his hens...they are turning out to be a nice looking Bunch...........we do not have any Show animals...and we don't even have a 'Show Eye'...so, our opinions are totally Biased....but, all of our 'Misfit' animals sure look Good to us!!...and this certainly isn't said to Offend any that do have 'Show Quality' animals....it just isn't our 'Cup of Tea'.....I'm sure there will be more to come...working on inside of bldg now....layout and nest boxes...we are certainly Getting there!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh feel free to post birds anytime! I have no idea what makes an animal "show quality".  Nor do I particularly care.  Especially with the birds. 

Looks good! How's it feel to be done with that?


----------



## CntryBoy777

NH homesteader said:


> Oh feel free to post birds anytime! I have no idea what makes an animal "show quality".  Nor do I particularly care.  Especially with the birds.
> 
> Looks good! How's it feel to be done with that?


Great!!...though there are More to bring to a close...but, the 'Weight' is lifting with each completion...LOL!!...as High as the roo got when startled makes me wonder if 5' fence is Tall enough...LOL!!


----------



## NH homesteader

My chickens are in electric poultry netting and I haven't plugged it in for months. Only one hen knows how to get out. 5' should be plenty!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @NH homesteader ....I've always been an 'Options' person, so if it isn't...I already have a 'Solution'...LOL...it seems in my 'Life' those 'Plan A's hardly ever 'Work Out'...so, I always have to Think ahead...LOL!!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Haha well that's a good plan!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thought today that I'd share some 'Perspective' on our 'Layout' of the Lazy A** Acres....and a more detailed Look at a few of the 'Challenges' that could just present themselves in the Future....LOL!!.....this pic is from the N side of Bird house....looking towards the Herd House....for a 'Perspective' of the slope included steps and flower box...and the wood is what is the 'Dotties' and Ducks pen.....it is this corner that really got me thinking about ducks....here is why...........and.......this is with only 1.4" of rain..and with very Dry ground...eventually have plans of including this in an 'Improvement' to the pen...this has been a Rush 'Job' so there will be Changes....not going to 'Pool' it here though...when we get Heavy storms thru here...there is a Flow of water that could take out the Fence...as it stands now...so, am Hoping nothing Heavy comes thru to Test it...LOL!!....Oh....and the Roof works Great!!...inside is 'Dry as a Bone'.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, after 3 days of giving the 'Dotties' a chance to get used to the New larger area...I was able to get some decent pics of them...LOL!!....they have gotten over their 'Leaf Fright'....every time a leaf would fall they would run back in their old area....and the ducks and them were too scared of each other so much that I decided to let them out separately so they can get used to the New area without being concerned about the other....so, still working towards that, but for now things are good....here's some pics for ya.......  ....Cheetos is the ever vigilant one...LOL!!.............and during duck time caught a great pic of our Drake....if ya expand the pic a bit ya can see his green head with a black stripe across eye...

...haven't been able to work on the bldg the past couple of days....sat on my Glasses!!...so couldn't read the tape measure....LOL!!!....got them fixed yesterday, so back in Business....yep!!...the Adventures continue....ROTF!!


----------



## Latestarter

Great looking ducks. Sorry about the glasses issue... had to laugh... Haven't sat on mine yet, but have forgotten to take them out of shirt pockets and lost them while riding my Harley  Luckily they were/are just those $7 reading glasses from wally world. Getting to the point now that I have to have them with me continuously as I can't read small print up close anymore.


----------



## CntryBoy777

T


Latestarter said:


> Great looking ducks. Sorry about the glasses issue... had to laugh... Haven't sat on mine yet, but have forgotten to take them out of shirt pockets and lost them while riding my Harley  Luckily they were/are just those $7 reading glasses from wally world. Getting to the point now that I have to have them with me continuously as I can't read small print up close anymore.


Thanks @Latestarter !!....I am really pleased as to how they have come along....and I wear trifocals...but they are in $9 frames from Wally world...just Glad they had a pair in Stock so just had lenses put in them...easy fix...this Time...LOL!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got my winter forage seed out yesterday....rye grass and Austrian winter peas...sowed crimson clover last year...should reseed this year....suppose to get some rain today...we'll see if it was a waste or not...LOL!!....the goats really like it...and it sure keeps the hay costs down....got some pcs cut for the nesting boxes, too....had a Full day for me....but, all the walking has my knee Screaming...even before it rains....LOL!!.....had to take one of my 'Little Pills' to get to sleep....I know many of ya are busy in preparation for the coming winter....and those colder Temps!!....Hope y'all make it thru the 'To Do List'!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

....I know ya like pics....didn't think I still had some on my phone....but, there is....so, here are some of the winter forage from last winter....I thought it was successful....

 .... ....and this was in Spring with crimson clover in full bloom.... ...a good portion of this field will be in the big common fenced area when I get that far....after the Bird bldg is finished....LOL!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think the 'Dotties' found the grass seed I threw over the fence yesterday...LOL!!....but, their scratching also scatters the seed...and makes good ground 'Contact'....we'll just see if any makes it to Sprout...won't last long if it does...LOL!!!


----------



## Bruce

My girls are VERY good at making sure any grass seed becomes chicken feed. Have to fence an area (small obviously) if I want to get grass growing anywhere the chickens can roam.


----------



## Baymule

We bought 600 pounds of rye grass seed, got 500 pounds sowed. I'm planting it REAL thick! Winter pasture sure helps on the hay bill!


----------



## Bruce

Somehow I think that works much better in SE Texas than it does in Vermont


----------



## NH homesteader

Yeah winter and pasture don't even belong in the same sentence!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Somehow I think that works much better in SE Texas than it does in Vermont


On't know bout SE Texas....but it works like a 'Champ' here in N Mississippi....if ya are 'Interested'...there is plenty of Land for sale around here...then, ya could 'See with Your Own Eyes'....but, ya do have to put up with the Heat and Humidity too!!...my Fridge and Freezer space is in a Box....not outside behind some rock....til Spring....LOL!!....ya just have to 'Use' what ya Have to your 'Advantage'....whenever Possible...plus, you have many more Predators to be concerned with than we do...and we have the 'Parasites'....Thriving here...however, I do 'Salute' the 'Herd Members' that are facing the winter's 'Onslaught'...even though I was a young'un...I remember the 2 Winters I lived in Maine...we moved there from Hawaii....now, That is a 'Culture and Climate Shock' that would be very Difficult to 'Forget'...we went to Mississippi from Maine....I've held on to the South ever since....some really Good people up There....Beautiful and very Senic...for Sure!!....it is Definitely the Weather that keeps me 'Clinging' to the South....sincerely...I wish All WELL and Hope ya can Dodge the Storms!!
....@NH homesteader they Do if ya was around here...ROTF!!


----------



## Baymule

NH homesteader said:


> Yeah winter and pasture don't even belong in the same sentence!


It does here.


----------



## Latestarter

I know you've got family there in NH and all, but there's some real nice property cheap down this way if you've a mind to check it out


----------



## NH homesteader

I actually really love having 4 seasons. Talk to me in February and I'll be changing my mind on that! I don't like the heat,  I really don't like humidity and I would rather fight bears than parasites.  Plus they'll be going to sleep soon anyway

@Latestarter the price of property up here is really ridiculous isn't it? We added nothing to our property and our assessed value just went up by $10,000!


----------



## Baymule

NH homesteader said:


> I actually really love having 4 seasons. Talk to me in February and I'll be changing my mind on that! I don't like the heat,  I really don't like humidity and I would rather fight bears than parasites.  Plus they'll be going to sleep soon anyway
> 
> @Latestarter the price of property up here is really ridiculous isn't it? We added nothing to our property and our assessed value just went up by $10,000!


I'd be in the tax office screaming my head off.


----------



## Latestarter

Wouldn't do you much good... the good folks from the "richer state" below them (Taxachusetts) buy vacation property up there in NH and bid the value/prices way up.


----------



## NH homesteader

You've got it,  sir!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay....I have been 'Whittlin' on my Quest....and have some pics for ya....this is the duck nesting area....
.....this is the backside...which will be the 'Dottie' side..........once I get the next level done the 'Dottie' box will be complete too...then on to the Doors....we're Getting there...LOL
....oh, and Joyce is coming along fine...just 3 more wks with the cast...can't wait til she is back at Full strength...the Extras are 'Killing' me....LOL!!!


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> I'd be in the tax office screaming my head off.



Recognize that "assessed value" does not equate to "increased taxes". Presumably all parcels would increase the same percentage with no other individual parcel influences (like building improvements). When the city/town sets their budget and taxes for the year, the budget is divided by the grand list. No one's taxes should go up in actual $$ unless they did improvements or the city/town said "we need more money" and if they go up for that reason, they would have gone up the same amount based on the prior assessed value.


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh actual taxes are going to be brutal because the people who wish they live in what @Latestarter calls "Taxachusetts" voted in a 23 million dollar (give or take) renovation to the high school. Primarily for making it  prettier and adding an auditorium


----------



## NH homesteader

Do your ducks lay in nest boxes? Mine always layed wherever they were standing lol.  Many eggs in the pond!


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> Oh actual taxes are going to be brutal because the people who wish they live in what @Latestarter calls "Taxachusetts" voted in a 23 million dollar (give or take) renovation to the high school. Primarily for making it  prettier and adding an auditorium


But the reassessment isn't the cause, nor will it affect how much of it YOU get to pay  

Posting this only because people seem to think that when a town does a reassessment and their house is worth more now that their taxes will be higher because of that. The killer is when some idiot pays way more for a house than it is worth because they WANT it and have too much money, then the town decides all similar houses are worth more than they really are at the next reassessment.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yes but when the people who do the reassessment are from out of town and have no idea what they're talking about the numbers can be a little absurd.  And I haven't confirmed that everyone's reassessments went up,  it was a new company so they could have just hit some people more than others. I have to schedule a meeting. We have multiple smallish buildings on our property,  my husband's work shed and our goat houses and chicken coops.  They are all on skids,  so they're movable and we can't be taxed on them.  We have to make sure they didn't tax us on them anyway.


----------



## CntryBoy777

NH homesteader said:


> Do your ducks lay in nest boxes? Mine always layed wherever they were standing lol.  Many eggs in the pond!


Well since they haven't started laying....I am hoping they Do!! They don't have access to the pond...so, there won't be any 'Bobbing for Eggs'....LOL!!.....they will be 20wks old on Sunday...so could be any day now....trying to rush and get house Open asap to accomodate them....got my fingers Crossed though....ROTF!!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Haha! Good luck! What breed are they? Sorry if you've already answered that.


----------



## CntryBoy777

NH homesteader said:


> Haha! Good luck! What breed are they? Sorry if you've already answered that.


Oh....not a problem....they are Khaki Campbells and Rouens.


----------



## NH homesteader

Big ducks! We had Indian Runner,  Blue Swedish,  Golden  300 crosses. My husband ended up being allergic to the eggs so they were essentially feeding the pigs lol.


----------



## CntryBoy777

NH homesteader said:


> Big ducks! We had Indian Runner,  Blue Swedish,  Golden  300 crosses. My husband ended up being allergic to the eggs so they were essentially feeding the pigs lol.


...I have not had a duck egg so, not sure about being allergic, but the main reason we got them is for their 'Bug Eating' ability...LOL!!....they eat slugs and snails too!!....which are major carriers of the parasites that affect goats....neither of us have personal experience with ducks...so, we thought we'd give them a Try....haven't had that moment of wishing we Hadn't gotten them...they are very personable and Neat little things....Messy for sure, but I am a nature nut and have watched them for yrs while fishing...so I understood they are 'Water Fowl' from the beginning....LOL!!!....Comical too!!...I bet those Runners were a sight to Watch!!


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> Yes but when the people who do the reassessment are from out of town and have no idea what they're talking about the numbers can be a little absurd.  And I haven't confirmed that everyone's reassessments went up,  it was a new company so they could have just hit some people more than others. I have to schedule a meeting. We have multiple smallish buildings on our property,  my husband's work shed and our goat houses and chicken coops.  They are all on skids,  so they're movable and we can't be taxed on them.  We have to make sure they didn't tax us on them anyway.



True. And yes, you need to make sure they didn't screw anything up. My 1 bad experience with reassessment started with an immediate denial of my claim even though the house next door had been built by the same man who lived in my house after he built it while building the second, both on 1/2 acre lots. Couldn't be easier to compare but their assessment was lower even though they had a fireplace (which the assessment claimed I had but they did not) and they had a 2 car garage, mine was 1.5 car. Other than those 2 items, the houses were identical. So a second "disagreement" had to be lodged even though I had pointed both of those things out in my first one and I had to waste my time going in to fight it. Once I pointed them out in person, instant "fix" and lowering of my assessment. I bet lunch that they deny EVERY initial disagreement without even looking at what was written because some large percentage of people will just give up then.


----------



## NH homesteader

Ducks are hilarious! And messy.  I guess waterfowl are not my thing! But I did like them.  They were smarter than my chickens and tough. They were also excellent mothers (too excellent,  I ended up with  a lot of ducklings until we got rid of our male) 

I'm sure you will enjoy them.  We just have way too many other things going on to deal with the ducks again!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> True. And yes, you need to make sure they didn't screw anything up. My 1 bad experience with reassessment started with an immediate denial of my claim even though the house next door had been built by the same man who lived in my house after he built it while building the second, both on 1/2 acre lots. Couldn't be easier to compare but their assessment was lower even though they had a fireplace (which the assessment claimed I had but they did not) and they had a 2 car garage, mine was 1.5 car. Other than those 2 items, the houses were identical. So a second "disagreement" had to be lodged even though I had pointed both of those things out in my first one and I had to waste my time going in to fight it. Once I pointed them out in person, instant "fix" and lowering of my assessment. I bet lunch that they deny EVERY initial disagreement without even looking at what was written because some large percentage of people will just give up then.


....well it is all gov't agencies that employ such 'Tactics'....but, it is the 'Liberal States' that have the 'Tax and Spend' philosophies that are the most Difficult to deal with...I know I should not say this....but, what most have known as a 'Great Free Nation'....no longer Exists....and will never be again....no matter 'Who' may be elected as 'Leader'...the 'Foundation' is crumbling and very few even care to Notice...if ya ain't preparing for the 'Fall'....then, ya are Behind the Times and the sudden 'Thud' will welcome All to the 'Reality' that it most certainly Has!!....just remember Romans 13:1-4....the 'Civil Leaders' are 'Appointed and Ordained' by YHWH for the 'Wicked and Evil'....so, with the 'Choices' that are available....ya would have to be Blind to not 'See' just where things are Headed!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh...I understand that...for Sure!!....unless ya raise for meat or eggs...or both....not much sense in wasting 'Time' with something that just takes up 'Time' from something ya Have to do....y'all have your Share of demands there to make it 'Work' for ya....I'll be sure to post pics so ya can Enjoy from 'Afar'.....LOL!!!....and, btw, all your animals are certainly 'Well Kept'....so, I know your 'Time' is well Spent!!....really Scenic driveway too!!....ours will come in late Oct or during Nov....leaves 'Shedding' now is caused by Drought....colors come later....LOL!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Ha thanks I'll appreciate seeing other people's ducks that I don't have to take care of! 

Not so scenic right now. We had three days of heavy rain and it's super windy today. Starting to look pretty bare around here! 

Thanks I like to  think my animals are "fat and happy"!


----------



## Bruce

Same here @NH homesteader. Rained for 3 days, really windy a lot of the leaves that were beautiful on the trees not so long ago have been blown off.


----------



## Baymule

If these duck breeds don't work out for you, you might look into Muscovies. They are from South America and make a great farm duck. They don't lay as well as the Rouens or Campbells, but brood their own eggs and are great mothers.


----------



## Latestarter

I also heard that the muscovies meat, when ground up, is very similar to hamburger, even tasting a bit like beef. I don't know this, only repeating what I've heard. I've also heard that it makes very good sausage.


----------



## Baymule

Muscovies are on my "one of these days" list. As in one of these days I'll be finished with the fencing, barn, sheep shed, tool shed, grasses of all kinds planted and growing......


----------



## NH homesteader

Muscovies are an invasive species so the gov't wants to know if you have them.  They keep tabs on you if you have them. At least here. They don't quack so if you like quiet ducks you'll like them!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, we are sure going to give these here a Chance...they are really Nice....and, Muscovies are a bit on the 'Ugly' side as far as we are concerned....out here in the 'Sticks' noise isn't a problem....LOL!!....and I had rather eat a Real duck than one that others say Tastes like beef....why eat something that Tastes like something else?....just give me the 'Real Deal'....ROTF!!!


----------



## Baymule

Because the drakes can grow to 12-15 pounds and the ducks 6-8 pounds. Never ate a Muscovy, but that's a heavy duck!


----------



## NH homesteader

They  are huge! I think they're kinda cute.  

They are the only breed of duck that didn't descend from the mallard. Kind of cool in that regard. 

I like the apple yard ducks. They're beautiful. but not very big


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here is the almost Finished nest boxes...LOL!!....Ducks...
....and the 'Dotties'.........once there is some hay and Poop on it the Flaws won't even be Noticed!!....LOL!!!....tenatively have set the Roosts up like this.........the reason I said it was Almost finished is because I have decided to hinge the back panels to the duck nest...that way the eggs can be gathered from the same side...plus we have Plenty of gray rat snakes here...some in the 8'-10' range....they will clean a nest Out of every egg it can get....if one gets into the Back of the nest....I'd prefer to Not have to meet it 'Head First'....and since I am 6'2"....that Bending down gets to be a bit Difficult on some days....LOL!!....gonna put up some Poultry wire and hardware cloth....make the doors and be in Business!!


----------



## Bruce

With regard to the roosts: 2x2s are a bit narrow for the chicken's feet. 2x4 on the flat or 3" round fence poles are better because while the sit on their feet, they also pt weight on their keel. Hard to do on a 1.5" wide surface. That said, I find my chickens seem to prefer 2 types of location:

against a wall or HC covered opening
the flat junction of a single 2x perpendicular (support) to the wall and the 2x4 on the flat (or doubled vertical 2x4)
I originally started with 
 

But later added 2x4s on the flat between the wall from where I took the picture and the open end of the original setup and found some birds liked to sit against the wall on the 1.5" wide perpendicular and the junction of the new boards and the perpendicular. 

If it makes any difference, the round fence rail gets less poop on it and can be rotated. If you go with flat roosts, make some sort of "hanger" on the wall ends to drop them into so you can pick them up and take them out for cleaning or flipping over. 

What you see are 8' long and I have seen no sag. But then I have only 12 birds and a year ago made a 24" x 48" long open "shelf" for the broody buster on the wall to the right of where I took the picture from. It has one central perpendicular support and the 2 on the outside obviously. No broodies in the winter so I took the box off for even more roost space last winter when I had 16 (not that the 24' they already had wasn't enough) and they show a preference for that even though there is NO wall on either side. I doubled up on the "on edge" 2x4s so they would have more body support.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> With regard to the roosts: 2x2s are a bit narrow for the chicken's feet. 2x4 on the flat or 3" round fence poles are better because while the sit on their feet, they also pt weight on their keel. Hard to do on a 1.5" wide surface. That said, I find my chickens seem to prefer 2 types of location:
> 
> against a wall or HC covered opening
> the flat junction of a single 2x perpendicular (support) to the wall and the 2x4 on the flat (or doubled vertical 2x4)
> I originally started with
> View attachment 23513
> 
> But later added 2x4s on the flat between the wall from where I took the picture and the open end of the original setup and found some birds liked to sit against the wall on the 1.5" wide perpendicular and the junction of the new boards and the perpendicular.
> 
> If it makes any difference, the round fence rail gets less poop on it and can be rotated. If you go with flat roosts, make some sort of "hanger" on the wall ends to drop them into so you can pick them up and take them out for cleaning or flipping over.
> 
> What you see are 8' long and I have seen no sag. But then I have only 12 birds and a year ago made a 24" x 48" long open "shelf" for the broody buster on the wall to the right of where I took the picture from. It has one central perpendicular support and the 2 on the outside obviously. No broodies in the winter so I took the box off for even more roost space last winter when I had 16 (not that the 24' they already had wasn't enough) and they show a preference for that even though there is NO wall on either side. I doubled up on the "on edge" 2x4s so they would have more body support.


....Thanks for the info!!....what is the 'Spacing' you use between the roosts?....we only have 11 and thought 2, 65" poles would do just fine...would put more but Space is at a premium for that....and if ya use 2 screws or nails on either side of the roost in the brace...it will hold the pole in place, but will allow ya to just lift them up to clean, flip, or replace...this is the system she used for raising chickens for the 50 or so yrs she raised chickens...always using 2x2s.


----------



## NH homesteader

My chickens have always had probably 2" or so roosts. Never heard it was supposed to be more than that.  My turkeys have slightly wider roosts but since they would prefer to roost in trees I'm not that picky about width I guess.


----------



## CntryBoy777

NH homesteader said:


> My chickens have always had probably 2" or so roosts. Never heard it was supposed to be more than that.  My turkeys have slightly wider roosts but since they would prefer to roost in trees I'm not that picky about width I guess.


...well, I didn't know if it was a northern 'Thing' or not...LOL...because of the cold and the chickens staying on the roosts for longer periods of time....2x2s was all we have ever used...and my Mom raised plenty of all kinds of Fowl in the 50+ yrs she dealt with them...she had them til the day she 'Passed' at 86 just 4 yrs ago....LOL


----------



## Bruce

They will roost as high as they can get, they feel safer. Doesn't mean their feet are happy  Last fall after the seven 2015 chicks had been up on the 4' high roosts for months, I guess the 2 White Rocks were getting bullied by the older girls. I found them roosting on the 1/2" plywood dividers in the nest. So yes they CAN roost on narrow objects. Not needing poop in the nests, I added a steeply sloped "roof" and they figured out a way to sleep on the roosts. 

It is pretty ridiculous really. There is a total of 30' of roost at 4' high (not including the perpendiculars) and another 8' long 3" round rail at 2' which they have only ever used as a jumping off point for the 4' roosts. You would THINK they could all figure out how to find a place to sleep with 3X the accepted minimum of 12" per bird. But no, they have to squabble about it every night.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> They will roost as high as they can get, they feel safer. Doesn't mean their feet are happy  Last fall after the seven 2015 chicks had been up on the 4' high roosts for months, I guess the 2 White Rocks were getting bullied by the older girls. I found them roosting on the 1/2" plywood dividers in the nest. So yes they CAN roost on narrow objects. Not needing poop in the nests, I added a steeply sloped "roof" and they figured out a way to sleep on the roosts.
> 
> It is pretty ridiculous really. There is a total of 30' of roost at 4' high (not including the perpendiculars) and another 8' long 3" round rail at 2' which they have only ever used as a jumping off point for the 4' roosts. You would THINK they could all figure out how to find a place to sleep with 3X the accepted minimum of 12" per bird. But no, they have to squabble about it every night.


.....all I've ever been around always has...LOL!!....and there is an 'Order' for them to get On the roosts....if one goes Early they have to Start all over again....Mom always used angled roosts...but, I have found that equal height roosts causes less Squabbles....and had the roosting on nests problem til the roosts were Higher than the nests...now it isn't such a problem with the roosts being Higher...am never one to discredit another's info and experience as there has never been 'Claims of Expertise' by me....there is always something to Learn and Improve on....will replace one of the 2x2s with a flat 2x4 and see if there is a Difference....we'll check it out together!!....though ya having so much Space for them to Choose from could be Difficult for them to Choose...that 'Grass is Greener' kinda thing....LOL!!...I know they say 12", but I ususally use a 15" spacing between roost poles...that way the roos aren't so Cramped.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Didn't want ya to think we have just 'Ignored' our 'Herd....with all the Other stuff happening around here....they are 'BloodHounds' for those Acorns....LOL!!....
.........we walked them by the Garden....Joyce's 'Playground'........this it right now...the first garden burned Up in the Heat and drought...but, she has some Late tomatoes that has green ones on them....hoping they will Ripen before Frost....LOL!!...always a 'Crap Shoot'!!
....she was getting Weeds out and tossing them to the ducks....ya just can't keep her Still for very long....LOL!!...I am to tell ya to Ignore the Blue Glove...that is covering her Purple cast....ROTF!!!....here's one of the 'Boys' at feedin Time...LOL!!....just wanted to Prove we are Still 'Herders'....LOL!!!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> .....all I've ever been around always has...LOL!!....and there is an 'Order' for them to get On the roosts....if one goes Early they have to Start all over again....Mom always used angled roosts...but, I have found that equal height roosts causes less Squabbles....and had the roosting on nests problem til the roosts were Higher than the nests...now it isn't such a problem with the roosts being Higher...am never one to discredit another's info and experience as there has never been 'Claims of Expertise' by me....there is always something to Learn and Improve on....will replace one of the 2x2s with a flat 2x4 and see if there is a Difference....we'll check it out together!!....though ya having so much Space for them to Choose from could be Difficult for them to Choose...that 'Grass is Greener' kinda thing....LOL!!...I know they say 12", but I ususally use a 15" spacing between roost poles...that way the roos aren't so Cramped.


I use 18" between parallel roosts and minimum 12" from a parallel wall. The 12" minimum I mentioned was LINEAR space per bird. though in the winter I bet they use 6". Even in the summer at least half the birds use the broody buster support leaving 24' for the remaining 6.

And yep, it sure does seem like the ones that are higher in the order will intentionally go annoy another bird that is already on the roost, then go over to where they actually want to spend the night.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Been wkng on several things around here....'Tying Up Loose Ends' as Mom would say....got Hay in the nest bxs....LOL!!!.............got the Latch on the main Gate....got the boards cut for the bldg door...roost poles braced....and the Best thing of all is the fact that my Sowing was not in vain........ROTF!!!


----------



## Baymule

That's a real good looking door you built! I am impressed!   Mine never look that good! I built a hoop coop for my girls. Here it is, almost completed, it's not fancy, but it works. I sowed a lot of rye grass that is coming up too. It sure is nice for winter pasture.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> That's a real good looking door you built! I am impressed!   Mine never look that good! I built a hoop coop for my girls. Here it is, almost completed, it's not fancy, but it works. I sowed a lot of rye grass that is coming up too. It sure is nice for winter pasture.
> 
> View attachment 23688


...Thanks!!....there certainly isn't anything wrong with yours at All...ya should've seen the one we had in Florida....it was a PU bed topper on 4 posts....with lashed Bamboo roosts...LOL!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Baymule
Do you have any experience over there with Austrian winter peas?


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> That's a real good looking door you built! I am impressed!   Mine never look that good! I built a hoop coop for my girls. Here it is, almost completed, it's not fancy, but it works. I sowed a lot of rye grass that is coming up too. It sure is nice for winter pasture.
> 
> View attachment 23688



Not worried about predators going over the top of the door? A coon would be inside in a NY minute.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Guess that's the reason they are under the bldg in their pens when we are not here....and I've heard a pair of Red-Shouldered hawks the past few days...they have wintered here the past few yrs....so, I do 'Plan Ahead' of the possibilities as Best as I know How to do...yeh, the cat has already Revealed that Fact....LOL!!!
@Bruce


----------



## Bruce

Ah but what about when you ARE there? The coon that killed my Cubalaya overnight in the non predator safe coop (it went over a door with space just like yours) came back at 7:15 PM the same day. Mind you this was July 9, it is still pretty light at 8:30.

I was bringing the girls in from foraging so I could lock them up in the predator proof coop well before the coon would come out for night hunting. Typically at that time of year they wouldn't even think of going to roost for well over another hour. I went into the barn to get their nightly "we will come if you bribe us" scratch and the coon was in the open doorway of the coop (about in the middle of the 70' long barn) where I had moved the ill hen in the broody buster that morning from the not predator safe coop in the next stall and put it on its official shelf in the predator proof coop. Only lucky timing kept her from soon being victim #2 that day. I was in the process of dividing the buster (it is 4' long) so I could have 2 separate broodies in it at the same time. The hardware cloth was just loosely attached as I was changing one large door in the middle to 2 smaller doors on each end of the front. Would have been no problem for the coon to rip the HC off the front. 

I would cover that opening with at least 2x4 welded wire if not 1/2" hardware cloth


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Bruce
Well, when I am home I pretty much stay outside...usually with a .357 real handy....will I lose animals from time to time?..maybe...but, I am not building a 'Ft Knox' to keep them in....I have killed many coons and possums here and a few fox...there are bobcats in the area too...along with many different kinds of birds of prey....but, even the best fortified animals are lost to one thing or another from time to time, so just a way of life....I might feel different if I had Expensive animals....but just like me...my animals are just 'Misfits'...no Pedigrees, Champions, or Extraordinary lineages...my only income is a disability check and do what I can...as I can, so before ya start Spending my $$ to suit your 'Tastes'...just remember this...You ain't perfect either...and Opinions are like A**Ho***...everybody has one...and some Smell better than others....there is always room for Improvement and some things have to be done in 'Stages' as one can Afford to do so....will keep it in mind and may be one day I will get a round 'Tuit'....LOL!!!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Not worried about predators going over the top of the door? A coon would be inside in a NY minute.


that is closed up, wasn't finished when I took the picture


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> @Baymule
> Do you have any experience over there with Austrian winter peas?


haven't tried them, have you?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> haven't tried them, have you?


...not yet...LOL....sowed some with the rye grass in the field and goats pen....sowed rye grain last yr and it didn't do very well...so trying something different...it is common in this area probably because deer Love it...but, supposedly goats do too....we'll see....LOL


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> @Bruce
> Well, when I am home I pretty much stay outside...usually with a .357 real handy....will I lose animals from time to time?..maybe...but, I am not building a 'Ft Knox' to keep them in....I have killed many coons and possums here and a few fox...there are bobcats in the area too...along with many different kinds of birds of prey....but, even the best fortified animals are lost to one thing or another from time to time, so just a way of life....I might feel different if I had Expensive animals....but just like me...my animals are just 'Misfits'...no Pedigrees, Champions, or Extraordinary lineages...my only income is a disability check and do what I can...as I can, so before ya start Spending my $$ to suit your 'Tastes'...just remember this...You ain't perfect either...and Opinions are like A**Ho***...everybody has one...and some Smell better than others....there is always room for Improvement and some things have to be done in 'Stages' as one can Afford to do so....will keep it in mind and may be one day I will get a round 'Tuit'....LOL!!!



The girls are seriously slacking and I refuse to buy eggs at the store for XMas cookies. Had to do that 2 years ago. I found my round "Tuit" a couple of days ago and finally got around to freezing a dozen eggs. I used silicon cupcake 'wrappers'. Easy to peel off once they are frozen. Now I have a dozen "eggcicles" in a freezer bag. Likely going to do some whites and yolks separate next.



Baymule said:


> that is closed up, wasn't finished when I took the picture


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> The girls are seriously slacking and I refuse to buy eggs at the store for XMas cookies. Had to do that 2 years ago. I found my round "Tuit" a couple of days ago and finally got around to freezing a dozen eggs. I used silicon cupcake 'wrappers'. Easy to peel off once they are frozen. Now I have a dozen "eggcicles" in a freezer bag. Likely going to do some whites and yolks separate next.


...well, when we have eggs we aren't eating we sell them or give them away to others that are having Hard times...so, there aren't any to freeze....my Mom used to, she just used little jars.....but, these new birds haven't started laying yet...though the ducks could start anyday now....the first 4 dz have already been 'Spoken' for....LOL!!!


----------



## Bruce

Me too, except then we had pretty much NO eggs after the girls went through their "post 1 year old" moult. Planning ahead this time, stopped selling/giving about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Latestarter

These past 2 winters I had too many eggcicles due to outside temps.  I always just threw them away. Generally the shells were cracked and the ones that I didn't think were frozen but had been, that I saved, the yolk never un-froze... It became a hard yellow ball. About the only thing they might have been good for would have been hard boiled eggs. I wonder if you could scramble the eggs up and freeze them that way then use them like that store bought "egg product" in a pour out carton... Don't have to worry about that too much at the moment as I no longer have birds. But when I get more, it doesn't get to sub-freezing here often or for long, so I hope to be OK.


----------



## Baymule

Don't worry @Latestarter, I haven't had any freeze. Since we've been here, we even had cold down to the 20's you can start laughing now


----------



## NH homesteader

It's going to get down to 25 tonight.  Thanks @Baymule for the reminder!! 

My chickens quit,  my goat is dried up.  Good thing it's butchering season or I'd feel like my animals weren't earning their keep!


----------



## Baymule

Our 20-something degrees never hangs around for more than a week, then it warms back up to something bearable. Once we had a week of 20's and I had to go on my lunch break to bust ice in the horse tank. ALL WINTER of that? I don't think so!


----------



## NH homesteader

It gets old.  Really quite quickly actually. Then spring hits..  And we have to walk down our driveway because the mud is deeper than my car.  Yay NH.


----------



## Baymule

I'll just keep my happy Southern Magnolia butt right here in Texas. LOL


----------



## NH homesteader

I don't like snakes...  Or spiders...  Or humidity.  I think I hate them more than snow.  I really like snowmobiling. Have you ever been on a snowmobile? It's the coolest thing ever. Riding at night  when the snow's falling...  Totally one of my favorite things in the world. And a white Christmas is a necessity.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It'll get down into single digits here...but only for a short time ...then it'll Warm up....when we lived in Fl they counted the hrs of freezing temps....never more than 4-6hrs...LOL!!....got down to -22 in Me when we were there....had steam Heat and it Froze....Mom blew every fuse in the box running electric oven and stove....back in the 60's they didn't have Breakers....and snow drifts were 20' high....never Again!!....LOL!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well there are only 2 spiders in the area ya gotta watch for...Black widow and Brown recluse....only ones that do any real damage....though rarely death....and basically 3 snakes   Copperhead, Rattler, and Cottonmouth....of which the Copperhead and Cottonmouth are the most common...they all will Run from ya...unless they are cornered....all the others are basically Harmless....real 'Wonders of Creation'!!


----------



## NH homesteader

I don't mind our little snakes up here. They do make me jump when they surprise me though! 

Spiders however are terrifying regardless of venom. I hate spiders.  All spiders. Big spiders in particular!


----------



## CntryBoy777

ROTF!!....ya sure wouldn't like our 'Wolf' spiders here, then...they jump and run....they will startle ya for sure....LOL!! In the mornings headed to the 'Herd House' there are always Webs hanging from the trees....Experience has taught me to 'Pay Attention' and avoid a 'Face Full'....LOL!!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh I'm so staying in NH !!


----------



## Latestarter

ARGH!!! I HATE walking into spider webs!! I don't particularly care for the spiders themselves, & I'm not really "scared" of them, but trying to get that sticky web off of you and out of your hair is a nightmare! I walked into one the other day and I could NOT get the danged thing unstuck from me! Took 15 minutes before I got rid of most of it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Latestarter 
If it is in the morning and there is a dew...it will allow ya to See the connectors Threads and can break the connectors and collapse the Web....it will Help ya to keep that from vettin ya....LOL!!


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> These past 2 winters I had too many eggcicles due to outside temps.  I always just threw them away. Generally the shells were cracked and the ones that I didn't think were frozen but had been, that I saved, the yolk never un-froze... It became a hard yellow ball. About the only thing they might have been good for would have been hard boiled eggs. I wonder if you could scramble the eggs up and freeze them that way then use them like that store bought "egg product" in a pour out carton... Don't have to worry about that too much at the moment as I no longer have birds. But when I get more, it doesn't get to sub-freezing here often or for long, so I hope to be OK.


Yep, You don't want to introduce air but you do need to mix them up well. I first tried in an ice cube tray (because that is what I read people use) and the white of one large egg ran over, let alone trying to get a whole egg in there. I ended up with 2 eggs in 4 "cells". Used them a few days later as a test and they were fine for an omelette. I'm sure they would be fine for baking as well. Not so good for sunny side up, over easy, soft boiled 

Not real sure how well a yolk will do by itself. But I have read that people do freeze separately and since some recipes call for whites alone (like the GF bread my daughter makes) I will have to try. She uses the yolks to make chocolate truffles. Not sure a previously frozen egg yolk (broken up and 'scrambled' prior to freezing) will have a decent consistency for that. Like you I have found hard frozen eggs in the coop and once thawed the white was OK, the yolk a useless chalky ball.



NH homesteader said:


> I don't like snakes...  Or spiders...  Or humidity.  I think I hate them more than snow.  I really like snowmobiling. Have you ever been on a snowmobile? It's the coolest thing ever. Riding at night  when the snow's falling...  Totally one of my favorite things in the world. And a white Christmas is a necessity.



Hate to break it to you @NH homesteader, other than the polar regions, my understanding is that there is a spider within 3' of you at all times. Some are really small  but DD1 will shriek as if Aragog were coming after her.

According to http://www.spiders.us/species/filter/vermont/ we have Black Widows (never seen one, VERY common in So. Cal) but no brown recluse.

For poisonous snakes we have a SMALL population of timber rattlers down in Addison County.


----------



## CntryBoy777

How about That?!!...this discusssion on Eggs...and lo and behold....our 1st Duck egg!!....on 11-1!!....


----------



## Bruce

Congrats! Should be easy to remember the date.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Found some 'Fall Color' for ya today....the Sumac and Sweet Gum....bringing their 'Splash' to the Pallette....LOL!!.......may have to take a walk back to the pond and see if there is something to Share from there.....some yrs it is pretty back there....oh, and got another duck egg today....glad they are coming on...for Sure!!


----------



## Baymule

Haha, fall color Southern style......


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya just gotta Love it!!!...and you are Further south, than I am...LOL....guess we'll wait til Dec for yours....ROTF!!!


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya just gotta Love it!!!...and you are Further south, than I am...LOL....guess we'll wait til Dec for yours....ROTF!!!


My trees leaves are colored----GREEN!


----------



## NH homesteader

My trees have no leaves....


----------



## Baymule

The pines are evergreen, the oak, elm, sassafras, hickory, hackberry and the rest just sorta turn brown and fall off.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....we had Live oak in Florida....and the budding New leaves of Spring would push the old ones off...first time I ever 'Witnessed' that....LOL!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh!!....almost forgot to post some Pics for ya....not much left to do and we will have the 'Ribbon Cutting'!!....been Busy!!...
..............got one of Lightning's growing Beard....LOL!!...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> My trees leaves are colored----GREEN!


I have been meaning to ask ya which emoji is it that you use? I am a bit old school, but you 'Crack' me up with your use of it....ROTF!!


----------



## goatgurl

I'm with ya @NH homesteader, whats that old song, I don't like spiders and snakes that's not what it takes. the bad ones around here are the brown recluse and the black widow.  lots of others around but they aren't so bad. the thing about spiders is even tho they won't hurt you they can really make you hurt yourself with all the flinging and flailing I do when I walk into a web face first.  snakes yup, cotton mouth, rattlesnakes, and the ever present copper head.  I've killed two in my back yard this year within 50ft of the house.  they broke me of going around outside at night without a flashlight for sure.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@goatgurl since the cottonmouth, copperhead, and rattlers are nocturnal for the most part....it is certainly Wise to have a Light with ya for sure!!....and seeing ya are located along the Ark/Okl line those scorpions will get your Attention too!!


----------



## goatgurl

for sure they will.   ds#3 got stung by one between her toes when we were kids.  she screamed for days.  friends and I were camping once and I was in an outdoor shower when I felt something tickling my leg, looked down and a little scorpion was crawling up my shin.  talk about a dance.... I did one.  last fall a guy down the road from to the west killed a huge rattler, measured over 7 ft long.  this fall another guy to the east of me killed another huge rattler.  he is 6'4" and when he held the snake by the tail it dragged the ground.  I just pray that one doesn't decide to come off the mountain in the middle and land at my house.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya know...I've been thinking today...which of course is Dangerous!!...but I am wondering just How it is that I am suppose to get an extra Hour of sleep tonite....yes, the clocks are set Back for 1 hr....however, since it gets Light around here around 7am...which will be 6am tomorrow...and the Animals are on 'Sun Time'....which means that they will need tending to an hour Earlier...by man's clock...thought may be someone could Help me with my 'Math Skills'...LOL!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got back to the Pond today....Man!!...it is pretty Low...I've seen it lower but not by much...the Heat and Drought has taken its Toll on it....it was Full just this past May...
.......if there wasn't a 'Burn Ban' here, it would be a perfect time to burn it....got some Work to do over here this Winter for Sure!!


----------



## Bruce

This is what my small pond (~100' long) looked like a couple of years ago.
 

I got permission from the state to have it dredged. I have no idea how the fish managed to stay alive. It is full of "suck your boots off if you try to escape" muck. Started raining 2 days later so not dredged. Got dry again this year but not that bad.



CntryBoy777 said:


> @goatgurl since the cottonmouth, copperhead, and rattlers are nocturnal for the most part....it is certainly Wise to have a Light with ya for sure!!....and seeing ya are located along the Ark/Okl line those scorpions will get your Attention too!!



Snakes are nocturnal? I figured that they would be out during the day when they have some sun to warm them since they are cold blooded.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yes @Bruce pit vipers are considered nocturnal....they have 'Cat Eyes' which function better at nite...plus, they hunt by using the 'Heat Sensitive' Pits and the tasting of the air for scent molecules with their tongue....they can function pretty good down to around 65 degs....they slow up after that...in most of their territory it is very beneficial for them to Avoid the direct sun and heat after temps reach 90+....all native snakes can be determined between poisonous and non-poisonous by their eye 'Pupil'....there is only 1 exception to this...the coral snake....cat eyes are poisonous and round pupils are non-poisonous....the coral snake has round pupils but is venomous....only native snake to have them.


----------



## Bruce

Makes you wonder how the timber rattlers in Vermont still exist. It is below 65F a LOT of the year.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Lots of cracks and crevices in the Rocks up there....and the ground temps are warmer than air temps...those rocks are like Heating pads for them...being warmed by the sun...plus, nature is Great at adaptation to its environment.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, IIRC, they live pretty much only in one area of Addison County in and that area that is very rocky. I bet they are cheering for global warming, might eventually get some new faces from down south to meet.


----------



## Baymule

@CntryBoy777 the emojis are right here on the reply. The top has B _I_  U and so on. The second line has a smiley face.  Click on it and it will open up a lot of smileys, just click on the one you want and it will appear on your post.


----------



## CntryBoy777

....@Baymule thanks...got it!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

While 'Others' were gathered and having a Hoot of a Time...we were Eating our 1st Duck eggs!!..........I do think the Steak would've been Better than bacon....


----------



## Baymule

Maybe @Latestarter should've cooked those duck eggs for you. He could've made 'em taste like steak!


----------



## Latestarter

I KNOW I'm not THAT talented!


----------



## Latestarter

My notifications and alerts are sketchy at best  I got an alert for Bay's post above, which was the first post on this page, but no alert for the previous post, so I responded to her post before I even knew about yours or read it... Now that I have, I must say that virtually ANY pork product comes in a very close second to rib eye steaks for me. I love me some bacon!   and pulled pork, and country style ribs, regular ribs, hams... I could go on of course. Really looking forward to raising my own pork and trying out "real" pork vice factory raised and processed. I've heard how good it is but have never had any, so we shall see in good time!


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Latestarter 
I totally agree with you on the Pork...my Favorite over All...may be one day we can get together and I'll fix ya some Ribs!!......though, I can't get past the Smell to raise my own........know there will be Flack for that... but, it is the Honest truth....at this stage of health and 'Life' I am certainly not goin to start now....hope things go well for ya in getting your Stock started....after ya Sweat a bit...


----------



## NH homesteader

Pigs aren't always easy but,  managed right,  don't smell as bad as you would think. Find someone who raises them and try  some farm fresh heritage pork...  You'll never want to buy it at the store again!


----------



## Baymule

@Latestarter if you show up for Thanksgiving, I'll be serving a ham from my pig, basted with maple syrup. 

@CntryBoy777 I raised 3 pigs from September to March. Guess what? NO STINK. And guess what else? NO FLIES. We still have pork, so I'm guessing I need to raise a pig every other year. And I will raise it through the winter.

For once, I got prepared ahead of time. I built them a Hawg Hut. I later used it for the lambs when I weaned them.

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/hawg-hut-or-goat-or-sheep-or-dhs-new-digs.32088/

Then we got the pigs. I piled hay in their Hawg Hut and they nestled down in it on cold nights. They also ate the hay and I had to replace it regularly. I can certainly recommend that you raise a couple of pigs, but do it from fall to spring. It was well worth it. When it started warming up, the essence of Eau-de-Pig-Poop wafted toward the house on the breeze. I timed it just right!

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/feeder-pigs.32154/


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hooray!!the Cast is OFF!!...
...has to wear a brace for 6 wks, but everything is Healing really Good....may be now...I'll be able to get things done a bit Faster....just in time to be able to start the fencing 'Project'....here is the completed outside of the bldg....just a few finishing touches on the Inside and access thru floor......on top of it All we have gotten 0.5" of slow soaking Rain!!


----------



## Bruce

Amazing how useless we feel without all our parts working!

Take care of it, no over doing.


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, don't over do it, that arm needs to finish healing. Coop is looking awesome, you are on the home stretch. The rain is a blessing, especially when it comes down slow so it can soak in.


----------



## CntryBoy777

For ALL the Veterans that are in the 'Herd'....THANK YOU for your Service to the People of this Nation!!!....we all can Raise our animals because of the Freedom that we enjoy each and every day....it truly is a selfless Sacrifice!!!....THANK YOU again for so Much!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

I'll 2X the Vet THANK YOU !!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

.... .... .... ...just some 'Seasonal' pics for ya...the Poinsettia and Shrimp plants are Joyce's 'Babies'.......it is difficult to tell the Dogwood, but if ya look close ya can see some Berries...the foliage is usually much better but guess the Drought has affected it this yr....and not really sure why the Lilac has decided to Bloom again this yr....this is from a cutting my Mom got off of one that my Grandma had....which goes Way back....about 40+ yrs or so......I think she set this out in '87 when they moved here....left the old original cutting in Memphis when they moved here.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got some Herd pics today....here's one the 'Boys' just Love to get their 'Rub' on....they really like the Bark shavings...  ....got a pretty good one of Star.......noticed today that the winter peas are starting to Grow...so the 1/2" of rain was Timely!!....so guess we'll See how it does...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got some decent pics to Share today....I feel I have slighted Lightning in most of the pics lately...so here are some of him...the only ones that show his Beard are from the side and so it is 'Profiled'.... ........and here's some of the 'Dotties'      still working on things...but won't be long before I can get started on the Fence.....the lady bugs are 'Swarming'....got the Vacuum filters cleaned out so Ready for 'Action'.....they stream in the House by the Hundreds!!....I'll try to get ya some Pics when they get to really Going....easier to See


----------



## Latestarter

See, now I had no idea that was going to happen... I'm presently overrun with lady bugs also... along with wasps and hornets... They're everywhere! The chooks mus be enjoying all the extra protein.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh...with the first blast of Cool temps they start looking for Hibernation....gets worse as it gets Cooler....and watch out for Yellow Jackets....they are loading the Hive for winter...they Love meat and sweet....when outside keep drink Covered.....been Stung in the mouth before....not Good....and make sure your Screens work on those windows ya been Raising!!.....when ya get the opportunity a Vacuum works on All of them....just put a couple of Moth Balls in the canister and leave them in there til they're Dead...


----------



## Baymule

I catch the lady bugs and put them back outside. They have a musty smell and I don't want them overwintering in the house. They can have all the outbuildings they want, just not in the house.

We watched yellow jackets swarming all around the oak tree right in front of the house yesterday. We have a picnic table under it and plan, weather permitting, to set it up as a children's table for Thanksgiving. We can't have children getting swarmed by yellow jackets, so will set them out some canned catfood treats mixed with Frontline. Bye Bye yellow jackets. I believe it was @babsbag who posted that. Babs, how much frontline to a small can of catfood?


----------



## Bruce

We have ladybugs at this house all winter. Never had them at the other house 25 miles away.


----------



## NH homesteader

My parents have ladybugs by the thousands.  We live maybe a quarter mile away from them... No ladybugs.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure would be Glad to box ya up some and Send em to ya!!


----------



## babsbag

I didn't precisely measure the fipronil, I just put about 5 drops of it in a can of cat food. Ocean White Fish...Friskies.  Please don't add it to anything sweet as it may kill the honey bees, especially this time of year. My yellow jackets are virtually gone.


----------



## Latestarter

Anyone know what works (if anything) to kill other wasps and hornets? I mean along these lines? I can buy cans of the sprays but they are non selective.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The only other thing I use is liquid soap and water in a spray bottle....about 1/3 soap to 2/3 water....will knock them out of the Air and kill them....there isn't a chemical trail that leads back to you...so, they don't attack.....any Cheap liquid dish soap at the $ store will do...I don't waste $$ on cans of spray anymore....the Vacuum is very Selective though...


----------



## Bruce

WD-40 and a match works really well. Or you could skip the match and just spray the nest.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have swarms of Kudzu bugs here but never had swarms of Lady Bugs.  We caulked anything that resembled an opening to the inside and rarely see them inside now.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Mike CHS I'd do that....but, I live in a 16x 60' trailer...this thing is like a Sieve....I'd go Broke trying to do that


----------



## NH homesteader

Your house would be more caulking than house! Lol I can joke because we have a single wide also. We have an outdoor pellet boiler and its awesome because half the heat leaks out and it's still warm in here!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have kudzu here...none in the immediate area, but very close by....not sure about the 'Bug' tho...if ya can get a Pic would be interested in seeing it....may know it by another name....


----------



## CntryBoy777

@NH homesteader ...yeh, gets Crazy around here during winter...we have propane heat....but on Sunny winter days we have to turn on the AC because the 'Tin Can' really Heats up...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry ya Missed out on the 'Ribbon Cutting' yesterday... but never Fear....cell phone Pics to Share....

  ...


----------



## Bruce

I can't believe we weren't invited!!


----------



## Latestarter

Don't dwell on the missed invite Countryboy... I extended invites to my grill party and they all found any number of excuses to not be able to come  Can you believe that 2000 miles is too far to travel for an exceptional grilled rib eye?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well I am saving a Duck egg for ya to Cook for me.... since @Baymule said ya could make it Taste like one  sure would of Liked to took ya Up on that Offer.......but the 'Rigors of Life' keep Pushing us forward unfortunately but it is Good to be in 'Contact'!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got a couple of Cheetos today....he was enjoying the Dry carpet in the garden...and Sunbathing....


----------



## Bruce

Does that first picture say "Scratch my belly"? 
D1's cat stretches out like that sometimes but you better be wearing heavy fireplace gloves if you think you are going to scratch his belly. He has teeth and claws on all 4 feet ... he will get you with all of them in a flash before he runs off.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Bruce well he isn't that bad about it...but his Daddy was that way....and he'd only let me touch him...nobody else


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was 29 here this morning with our first Killing frost....it will be Raining leaves for the next week or 2....be getting them gathered and to the garden and Burning the rest...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Found some Fall color today.... .......took these yesterday..........then after the Frost and 29degs............don't think that 'Experiment' worked out!!....knew they were very Late, but hey...gave it a Shot!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Umm...  Fall is gone here.  I'm glad it finally arrived there! Lol


----------



## Bruce

Summer yesterday, winter today.


----------



## Mike CHS

That seems to be the way it is in most places.  At least we are supposed to have lows only in the high 30's instead of 25 for the next few days.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Saw this wandering behind the Bird house......it won't be wandering any More!!....


----------



## Latestarter

I thought you had some yard dogs? Surprised they didn't take care of that rascal for you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw @Latestarter don't have any dogs...I live with a cat Lover....I haven't had a dog in close to 20 yrs....wouldn't mind having a pair of Rhodesian Ridgeback females tho...


----------



## Latestarter

Oh my... a southern country boy without at least one yard dog? How can you LIVE with yourself?  You are a disgrace to the image of country boy "hick" chique (sp)!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well my wife is a Yankee from Michigan.......and when we were truck driving wasn't a problem...but now...out here a dog or 2 would be Wonderful.......one day I'll get 'Selfish' and spend my $$ my Way....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Was able to get out today and 'Do' my Favorite past time... ....sure have a Bunch to burn too....had to get Started before all those Leaves fell on them and Buried em....hard to Rake when ya are always picking Sticks out of the tines....   saw some buzzards circling off to the southeast...guess someone got a Deer and they are getting the Field dressings....all land back that way for some distance....no roads....even saw a Big red tail riding the Wind....kept an Eye on him.......there is a murder of Crow in the neighborhood that keep them at bay and keep them Moving.........threw out the rest of my winter pea seeds ahead of the rain.......already have some of the earlier sowing starting to Grow...and the crimson clover is coming on pretty good from last yr....even have some rye grass Growing in the goat pen...along with some peas...after the rain I gotta get back to getting the Ducks access to the House...but, took today for me...for a Change...


----------



## Bruce

You should definitely get a dog or 2 @CntryBoy777 since you aren't on the road any more.


----------



## TAH

2x on getting a dog
Just get one that likes cats


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @TAH I don't get dogs except as pups....so, it usually isn't a difficult thing when they are 'Raised' around them...the only thing that really holds me back is my Health....it probably won't be too much longer and I could be in a wheel chair....but, I going with my Boots on...just not Fighting..


----------



## NH homesteader

I know a guy who is in a wheelchair and breeds Rottweilers.  With a little help he raised some meat pigs and a couple steers last summer. They also make all kinds of tools for people to use to say,  reach their food dish and things.  I hope your health holds out longer than you expect,  but if it doesn't you can find a way.


----------



## TAH

Yea if you get pups it won't be hard for to not chase cats.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @NH homesteader !! just another 'Hurdle'.... hey ya changed your avatar...Good Pic!!


----------



## NH homesteader

One of my dogs has to be on a leash at my parents house because she really wants to eat their cats.  Our fault for not having  her around cats I guess,


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has been my experience that...that, is the easiest way to do it....beyond that, it is a 'Crap Shoot' depending on breed or mix, personality, and temprament...of both dog and cat...History can be a factor too....that is why I always raise the animals I keep...they know me...but, more importantly I know them....I hate 'Guessing' about what an animal 'Might' do or not...at least it works for me...


----------



## NH homesteader

My other dog... Cats love  him.  He used to love them until one half wild cat swatted him across the face...  Now he's a little nervous. Which is a bummer because all the other cats he meets thinks he's their best friend! 

Yes it is preferable to start from scratch with a puppy or kitten.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well @TAH I don't get dogs except as pups....so, it usually isn't a difficult thing when they are 'Raised' around them...the only thing that really holds me back is my Health....it probably won't be too much longer and I could be in a wheel chair....but, I going with my Boots on...just not Fighting..



All the more reason to get the dog now! Could end up being a service dog.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya just never know how 'Things' will work out....it is the FATHER'S Will that I ' Pray' for...and my 'Circumstances' will Reveal that to me....and knowing just how Quickly that 'Life' can Change....I have a 1 day at a Time approach....and when it is Time...I am certainly Ready to Go....


----------



## Baymule

My dogs eat cats. Literally, they will eat every kitten they find, kill adult cats, but don't eat them. I can't have a cat anyway, our DSIL is highly allergic to them.

I saw the green tomatoes you left on the vines. Why didn't you pick them for fried green tomatoes? We picked a couple of gallons of green cherry tomatoes and I made green tomato pickles, they are good!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Some of that Diet thing....fried foods...and with the change in Temps Joyce has pain in her wrists and just didn't feel like messing with them....we used to wrap them in newspaper and put them in the garage when we were in Fla...we had tomatoes on into Dec...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm not a Chow-Chow person either...


----------



## NH homesteader

Like the dog breed?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw....it is a green tomato relish type mixture...some put onions and garlic with seasonings in it....sorry for not clarifying...


----------



## NH homesteader

Ha I was so confused! And was ready to tell you how awesome my chow chow mix dog is hahaha


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here's a pic of the Goats at the Herd house this mornin...
.........aren't they just Pitiful?


----------



## Latestarter

Well, from the pic it's obvious the front has moved over to where it's affecting you. We got some serious rain last night. Hope you folks fare well through it. They haven't forecast tornadoes over that far east I don't believe. We had a slim chance here but none developed that I've heard about.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw...nothing major here...haven't looked at the gauge yet, but we were predicted to get between a half and 3/4" total it has Cooled down some and starting to clear out....sorry for your Relapse but are in the same Boat with ya with the change of seasons 'Sinus Croop'...it is my check up time this next week, so will probably get a 'Sinus Cocktail' shot from the Doc to get rid of it....it'd probably worth paying cash to get one from a local Doc there...instead of dealing with the VA.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh yeh...@Latestarter we'll keep ya company tomorrow...we'll be right here with Nothing but animals going on...


----------



## Latestarter

I have my "intro" appt with the VA over in Shreveport on 12/15. I say intro because it's my check in with them down here. Been w/the VA since 2000 when I retired and was previously set up with Denver while living in CO. It's about 90 miles and ~2 hour drive there. I must admit I haven't been at all impressed with them thus far, but we'll see when I finally meet my PCP (Primary Care Physician). There's a VA branch clinic in Texarcana, ~60 miles away but they are just a walk in clinic with no lab or advanced facilities. Might be fine for a runny nose, but other than that they'd have to out source to Shreveport or Dallas. The Dallas VA is actually farther away from me than Shreveport, LA.

I just got a mailer from the VA with a # I can call to validate my location & distance from VA facilities, so I can use local medical facilities, and be covered by the VA. Haven't got around to calling it yet, and will wait till after my 12/15 appt. I have a few things I really need to get addressed. And to be completely honest, I'm not sure I trust the VA to get it right... Sad thing to say,   but dead truth.   In some cases the docs really want to do the best they can but can't due to budgets. In other cases the docs are on a guaranteed pay with no fire structure, and don't have to pay for or carry malpractice insurance, so they simply don't care... Or have given up caring.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh...gives ya great 'Confidence' in that saying 'Never Forget', but it is simply Amazing as to just How 'Short' that memory Is....when ya Need from them.....it is All about the Money!!...here shortly there is going to be a 'Collision' between 'Greed' and 'More'....nobody is Contented these days and times....the 'Cries' for More is heard in the Streets...it is the 'Aftermath' that ya are going to deal with...just a 'Crap Shoot'...but all lose anyway....that is my 'Opinion'....really Sad


----------



## CntryBoy777

So we got 0.4" of rain yesterday....not a whole bunch, but it will soften the ground and get the dust to hold together before Storms roll thru on Monday...suppose to be Thunder and Lightning with the next round...gotta keep an eye out for those Tornados...and prepare to lose Power...seems to happen Regularly around here...


----------



## Baymule

We got 2 1/4" Tuesday. Today was sunny and beautiful.


----------



## Latestarter

I'm pretty sure we got over 2" as well. The bathtub water trough out back at the fence is on a slope but there's a good 2" at the high end and 6" at the low end. No mosquito larva wiggling around in it yet... I broke down and bought a rain gauge so in the future I'll know for sure. Had the back door open all day today. Was mid 60s here with sun heat.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well it is still cloudy this mornin...I heard a flock of geese flying South....1st time this yr....but the dang Clouds are obscuring the View....I love watching them Fly and changing Formations....


----------



## CntryBoy777

It looks like the goats will have Browse thru the winter....Rye grass, Clover, and Winter peas are coming on pretty good along with the regular Cool weather plants....goats were going after the rye grass that is long enough to eat....
Here are a couple of pics....of course Lightning had to photo Bomb one of them....
.......we'll see how it develops but, so far...so Good!!...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well from the looks of it we are going to have a fairly Rough day tomorrow....Rain, Wind, and chance of a Tornado...from 1-2" of rain and the wind gusts up around 45mph....guess I'll run around in the morning to Batten the Hatches....worst of it to come thru around noon....


----------



## Bruce

Tornado - ICK!!!!!


----------



## Latestarter

Lightning flashes woke me up... Course I only laid my head down a couple hours ago, and now I'm wide awake. Just looked at the NOAA radar and satellite views 
http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=shv&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=yes
here are NE to SW waves lined up pushing east. Looks like the biggest part of the one nearest me has just missed me. Raining a little bit, but not torrential and the lightning isn't real heavy. There are more waves building back behind this one almost all the way over to west TX so looks like it's going to be a wet day. And of course since my internet is via satellite, it's dropping in and out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Winds have kicked up here and light rain...no lightning and thunder yet, sure it is Coming....cell phone is our only Internet and if we lose Power the signal booster will not assist the Weak signal that is in the area and it will come and go with the Wind....filling up buckets and tubs with water just in case...if it gets too rough will head up to the House...if Tornados breakout a 'Tin Can' isn't the place to Be....


----------



## Latestarter

Stay safe! I've already had almost an inch of rain. No thunder and only a couple of flashes of lightning far off. Spent 1/2 hour outside during rain lapses trying to rake up diversion berms to route water away from the house. Will have to do some grading when time and money as well as priorities allow.  Been sprinkles for the last 1/2 hour but picking up again. We need the water, can't complain!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Same here...we certainly need the water....but not all at Once........it may turn out to be a good thing for ya to See the Flow of the land...it will make it easier to Plan and arrange things to allow for it....that way your goats won't get Water Logged when ya get them...and have already put fence in place....


----------



## Latestarter

All done here. Blue skies, sunshine, light winds and a bit cooler. Got 1 3/8" of rain total. New rain gauge worked as advertised.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

All we got was the WIND!  It's passed though (ha, ha) and I'm glad we're not all wet!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is just about thru here...we needed the water but not the Wind....have more Burnin to Do now...


----------



## CntryBoy777

@cteague hope ya are doing okay over there....when I heard about Gatlinburg I thought of ya over there and sure Hope all is okay with y'all....Prayin for ya!!....let us know when ya can.


----------



## Mike CHS

Just looked at our gauge and it look's like we got 1.4".  First rain in 3 months and even my normally pretty green winter grass had stopped growing.  Grass that I had cut when we first got our sheep hasn't grown back in at all.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's what we got here too....had 0.4" at 10am....but when all was over it was 1.4"....we have limbs and branches down but that's about all....just More to Burn......I underztand about the grass....my winter peas, rye grass, and crimson clover is coming on with the moisture.......even in the goat pen....from what they say there is more rain on the way.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure am glad it was raining while the Winds were up yesterday........it kept me inside and out of Danger....this limb is really close to the water spigot that we use regularly and would have been Painful if it had Fallen on one of us....
....this was the biggest one down in our working areas....many more back in the more treed areas tho...it took me 45 min to pick up the big stuff in the goat pen...and didn't get all of it....seems the more ya Do, the further Behind ya Get....


----------



## CntryBoy777

The lady bug Hibernation is Increasing here...  ........the first pic is at the our trailer....and the 2nd is a storage building.......we'll be Battling them inside very shortly....and it isn't in 'Full Swing' yet either...it really does get much Worse....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well just Lookey there....the 1st 'Dottie' egg.......I know it is of little Importance to most of ya....with all the Lambs and Kids that are 'Wooing' ya....me too!!....but I'm just as Proud for our 'Little Girls'....and it won't really matter when we are getting around 20 a day...  but I just had to Share it with ya!!


----------



## Bruce

Your start appears to be our end! No eggs the last 2 days. Only had one White Rock and one Black Australorp still laying. Guess they will be joining the ranks of the moulting chickens soon.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well went to the Doc this mornin for my 3mnth ckup....he said that I have 108yr old's lungs....so when ya consider the emphysema...I could be on oxygen tank before much longer.........I told the Doc that I was Wrong...I always said I wouldn't live to be 100....guess a Part of me Has... gotta go back and get retested in a mnth....this by far isn't the only Issue....but, it the most pertenent for the moment...I don't Share too much of that info...but, if I'm not around for a while then ya can figure that something has Happened....until then I'll be right Here...Enjoying the Learning, Sharing, and Laughing with all of y'all!!...don't concern yourself too much over this....it is only the Tip of a sizeable 'Iceberg'....and makes getting things done that much more of a Challenge...


----------



## Bruce

That does not sound fun at all. Looking for a LITTLE lemonade here, my grandfather had emphysema and had a full size O2 tank in the house AND one in the car. At least now O2 is a lot more portable.


----------



## Mike CHS

I keep hearing that old saying that aging is not for the faint of heart.  Keep doing what you can when you can but it sounds like you are already doing that.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks Mike....that's exactly What I plan to do...I was 'Sinking' into depression and had to get 'Active' and decide to get out of the 'Rut'...that's the real reason for the animals...everything else is just a Bonus....otherwise I would just sit and 'Wait'....I have to do for Others...even animals...I just can't do things for my self....it is just one of those things...the 'Group' here have been a Tremendous Help to and for me....that's the reason I 'Shared the Info'...but I am gonna have my 'Boots On' when that Time comes....I hate Waiting for Anything....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ooooops!!....I apologize to All of ya for not posting any Pics in a while....lost my 'Backlog' cause I dumped my phone to the computer........but never Fear....got some Fresh ones today while walking the goats........here are the 'Boys' enjoying the rye grass, winter peas, and clover....
.......and got a couple of the 'Sowing' growing in their pen............I know there's no 'Big Thrill' with em....but it does mark 'Success' at an Experiment....and That makes me feel Better....that my Time, Energy, and Effort wasn't 'Wasted'....sometimes it is the Little things that keep ya Encouraged to continue On....


----------



## Mike CHS

Did you just broadcast the seed or was it something else in your experiment?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I used a broadcast spreader for the fields...but, just used my hand for the goat pen...and the last half of the winter peas...it seemed the spreader was cracking the pea seed, so just used my hand for the remainder....just Glad we got moisture in time before it spoiled or was eaten by the turkeys around here and other birds.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Weatherman says there'll be 4 days of Rain........ck'd the Rain suit and boots for Holes today.... and took a Pic so I can Remember what the Sunset 'Looks' like....


----------



## Latestarter

Yeah... same gray forecast over here in East TX.... supposed to start tonight and continue through Tuesday. It did cloud up as the day went on, but no moisture from the sky (long story - for my journal) yet. 90% chance tonight, 100% tomorrow then slowly decreasing to 30% Monday night. If this happens, that's a lot of good water to be had. I'm not low lying, so no problem or issue for me. Hope you make it through no issues too.


----------



## NH homesteader

Well it's snowing  here! A lot,  actually. 

Your goats look thrilled!


----------



## Bruce

I don't actually remember the last time I saw sunset. Maybe 2 weeks ago? We actually made ZERO KWh from the array on the 29th. Never had zero before.

I've been wearing my rainsuit to work on the fence. Carhartt insulated coveralls or rainsuit, sometimes multiple swaps in a day.


----------



## Mike CHS

I think I can quit watching the weather and just watch for your posts since that is what we have coming our way.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I always try to Help as much as I can....got to keeping up with it and Sharing the info with others when I was truck driving...the Weather channel is the only satelite or cable channel I truly Miss...since we ended a couple of yrs ago with Directv....


----------



## Latestarter

Oh yeah... weather channel used to be one of my "go to's" when I just wanted white noise in the background. They've kinda followed in MTV's path and now have regular programming that often has nothing to do with weather at all...  You may know that MTV no longer has anything to do with music videos...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh...that's what my brother told me....he is a Big Nascar fan and can't get rid of Directv.... before I stopped it, they had started showing those 'Reality' shows quite a bit...just can't justify the $$ and there isn't any kind of wire here except the old phone wire....they Stopped about 1/8th of a mile up the road with the Fiber Optics....never was a MTV fan...did really Like the 'Midnite Special'...and 'Friday Nite Videos'....btw....how was the Weird Al discs ya got?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thinking about getting a Tablet tho...so I can stop squinting with Trifocals at this little Cell phone screen...


----------



## Latestarter

Brought back a lot of fun memories. He's such a talented guy. Love the way he twists words and makes the songs into something completely different and often hilarious. Oh yeah... biggerr screen is much better! You should if you can.


----------



## Bruce

I can't even imagine following a forum on a cell phone size screen.


----------



## NH homesteader

It's terrible.  I assure you! We are pricing out Internet (finally,  after 4 1/2 years)  and my parents have a computer we can have.  Yes! It's officially necessary for homeschooling but hey I can use it too


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are looking at adding a tablet to the cell phone package...we have Cricket and are looking at just using the cell signal for the internet...beats 'Dial Up'...and should be Cheaper than the other 'Options'....my computer has Never been connected to the internet........still using Windows 7.


----------



## cteague

We are good. The tornado that came through jumped our house. Had a few trees down. My big hutch my buck stays in and he was in it got picked up and thrown. We were very lucky. Our neighbors not so much. They lost everything. Goats are good. We are good. So blessed.


----------



## cteague

We only had smoke from all the fires that were burning. Had some close. Gatlinburg is an hour away. But still so sad.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@cteague sure Glad to hear that...but so sorry for so Many over that way....we have dodged several tornados here too...nothing severe here thru these storms...I went thru Gatlinburg the morning after the fire in early 90's that took out about 2 blocks off of the Strip there...certainly are Praying for All involved over there for Sure!!...Glad your animals are safe....bet your Buck was a little Shaken by that experience....thanks for letting us know your okay!!


----------



## Latestarter

So sorry for all the folks that have lost everything... fire, tornadoes, floods... It's been a heck of a year  Glad to hear that y'all came through OK.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sure has been a Chilly, dreary, and Wet 24hrs here...got a very slow steady rain....tho only 0.9" of water...from the News reports there is still quite a bit to Come later tonite and tomorrow....in a Break right now....possibly some thunder storms in the next round...but, Severe storms are to mainly stay south of us here....behind all of this it is to get Cold....down in the 20's...with Highs in low to mid 30's...even a Chance of that White stuff........just hope it is Snow and not Ice...


----------



## cteague

Yes he wont go back in it. It took 6 months for 1 goat to finally use it then that happened. When we turned it back over he ran and hid. Lol. Poor lil guy!


----------



## cteague

I think one of my does is fixin to have her 1st. She will likely be put in it. And she will likely have it if it does snow. Wish she would have it before. But u know how that goes. Lol


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya might have to put her in his pen for Next time....he might be 'Scared' at going in with her with that Bldg there.......Hope things go really Well for ya with the Birthin!!....


----------



## Baymule

@CntryBoy777 I'm catching up on what I've missed this past week. I caught the picture of your first egg. I know the excitement of that first egg from pullets that you have raised yourself and it is a wonderful feeling. Congratulations on that egg. Every time you raise a batch of chicks up to laying, it just feels so good. Then because they are pullets, just getting started on their laying career, you get some funny eggs. There are the tiny eggs I call "chicken farts" sometimes just egg whites, sometimes a tiny yolk in them. And the double yolkers! Make GREAT fried eggs! Anyway, I just wanted to make sure that your excitement of that first egg was well appreciated.

The very first egg I ever got, those years ago when I built my first coop and bought my first 2 laying Silver Laced Wyandotte hens, that very FIRST egg, according to my calculations, only cost me $376.00 After that, the rest of them were free!

What little you have said about your health lets us get the idea that you ain't doing so great. I think I can speak for all of us in letting you know that we are enjoying your posts as much as you are enjoying ours. You gave a brief hint of what it might mean if you just don't post any more. I don't like that idea, but I am a realist about things of that nature. I for one, would greatly appreciate it if that day comes, when you no longer post here, if you could make arrangements to give someone your password to let us know what happened to you. You are an important part of our group here and your presence makes it that much better.


----------



## NH homesteader

Agree with Bay on that one.  You've been one of the friendliest most upbeat people on here...  Always the first to make personal connections and give condolences or celebrate with us.  It's nice to have you here for sure! 

So Bay how was that $376 egg?


----------



## Baymule

NH homesteader said:


> Agree with Bay on that one.  You've been one of the friendliest most upbeat people on here...  Always the first to make personal connections and give condolences or celebrate with us.  It's nice to have you here for sure!
> 
> So Bay how was that $376 egg?



Best darn egg EVER!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Again, I can relate.  I have 10 $200 ewes that cost me about $600 a piece.  

@CntryBoy777 I echo Baymules post.  I value the friendship from a person I have never met and anything I can do for you-  I will gladly take it up and you aren't that far away from me to not follow up on.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@ Baymule you really don't know How much that means to me....it really does....I am very Thankful to and for ALL the 'Herd' but, as it is with most...there are a few that hold 'Special Meaning'....you are one of those for me...even tho I am as New as I am....as far as my health...and I was a bit abrupt with ya a while back....and I really do feel bad about that...and you certainly Deserve an answer so here goes....I had a kidney removed when I was 5...had a softball injury about 40yrs ago and tore all ligaments and tendons in my knee...40 yrs of arthritis has disfigured it and have very little movement of the joint....the foot on the same leg has a lis franc injury with shredded ligaments....have had 2 'Widow Maker' heart attacks 4yrs apart to the day....I have pinched nerves in my neck and lower back...emphysema...and now the lungs of a 108yr old....at 58....and am on the line of Renal failure...stage 1....so, I've been dodging 'Bullets' most of my life....it has become a 'Laughing Matter' between me and my wife....I do put Bible studies together and every time it changes a bit something else 'Bites' me....so, this should explain why I 'See' things the way I do....when a Boat has too many Holes to plug...and the wood is rotten...ya just are not smart to keep Patching the patches when they aren't going to Hold anyway....I have told the Doc that I won't be going back to the hospital....except for a broken bone....when he can't do....I'll just come home....the only one I have is my wife and out of the 4 daughters only 2 even talk to me...will talk it over with her to see if she'll post if something does happen....I hope this will give ya Insight....but no 'Pity Parties'....each and every person has their own 'Problems' to deal with....and I'm no different....I haven't ever laid it out like this before....but, you are soooo Kind that I thought ya Deserved an Answer....I do feel your Pain and mental Exhaustion....but, it has been my experience that the quicker ya put it Behind ya the better off ya will be....your little Ram is Beautiful!!!....thanks again for being a Friend!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks a Lot there @Mike CHS ....I've actually thought that may be one day when I get a different vehicle....I could get up that Way....and once I get a few more things done....I'd like to meet ya at one of those Whistlin' trials and watch ya with your Dogs....especially if it was between us somewhere.


----------



## Baymule

Life is what it is. You take what you get and make the most of it. You certainly seem to be doing the best you can. Just keep enjoying your chickens, life on the farm is a wonderful thing. No need to apologize for being abrupt, no offense taken at all, so don't feel bad. We love you being here and talking with us.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, that is 'Why' I am hesitant of any 'New Adventures', because if something does Happen I don't want Joyce to have to 'Pick up the Slack' and be More than she can handle...so, we are just Livin with basically what we have now....am thinking of looking around for a couple of pygmy does next yr to put with the 'Gang'.....


----------



## Bruce

Glad you feel that way @CntryBoy777 It would be awful if you just "went silent". There was a guy on BYC by the "name" Hellbender. Knowledgeable, helpful, well liked. His son posted from his account when he died earlier this year. Bad as we all felt for him and his family, I can't imagine not knowing about it for months, or maybe never. Wondering if all was OK. 

You do have a good outlook. Can't fix it, no good mopping about. Not sure I could be so upbeat!


----------



## CntryBoy777

NH homesteader said:


> Agree with Bay on that one.  You've been one of the friendliest most upbeat people on here...  Always the first to make personal connections and give condolences or celebrate with us.  It's nice to have you here for sure!
> 
> So Bay how was that $376 egg?


Thanks!!....enjoy the 'Banter' for Sure!!....and I learn a Lot sitting on the 'Sidelines' too... there are so many that 'Bring their Expertise' to the topic and their 'Insight' is Awe inspiring....along with their 'Personality' that certainly is Entertaining........and there is the 'Personal Sharing' that 'Sparks' the Emotions on both ends of the Spectrum that the majority can certainly 'Identify With'.....I am Amazed at the diversity of 'Interests' that can be found if one just 'Lurks Around' a bit....ya have been Kind and Helpful yourself...and Tolerant of me too... anxious to watch ya get things situated like ya Want and things workout for y'all as ya Wish.....I'll be here.... ...


----------



## Latestarter

Can't think of much else to add but what's already been said. Mike's probably closer to you than I am Cntryboy, but I've already made a number of trips to meet folks in RL that I've developed a relationship with online. Wouldn't be a bother to make a run over your way if the need or desire occurred.  If ya get in a pinch and I can offer you help, all you have to do is let me know and I'll do what I can. For now, good to have you among us and fighting though each day as best you can. Hope that maintains for quite a while to come.


----------



## Bruce

Time it right @CntryBoy777 and @Latestarter and Mel can swing by on their way to North Carolina to see @Southern by choice.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Latestarter you and @Mike CHS are so Kind with such a generous Offer....Thanks!!....but I'd rather Enjoy your 'Visit' instead of your Labor........and you are going to be pretty Busy yourself getting things goin over there...however, if ya wish to save a motel stay and prefer HomeCookin ya are More than Welcome to factor a 'PitStop' in your travels to NC going and heading back home....and Mel too!!....we have plenty of Trees to keep him Busy....and ya know ya might oughta think about another dog or 2 for the animals....ya are going to get Lonely inside by yourself and Mel would think he was being 'Punished' having to be in the Weather and not with you...he is your Partner........just let me know and we'll have ya a place Readied.....ya know every time I see this  I always wonder if ya was the 'Model' for it....


----------



## Latestarter

I do spend a lot of time in front of the computer... was that way even before I hung out here... job requirement...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well the weather finally got to me and put me in bed Early last night....after the bending over tending to the ducks I had to take a Pill and got in bed after taking a Scalding shower...we got 1.7" last nite so it is extremely Soggy out there...sank ankle Deep in some spots going to the Goats and back this mornin....dang moles, voles, and chipmunks... sure am glad I decided to put the concrete squares in the Goat pen... they like it too and does a really good job keeping the hooves wore down so not as much Trimming needed.... ...gotta 'Suck it Up' today to prepare for the coming low 20's temps....covering spigots and stuff...sad thing is it is only for 2 nights then temps are to Rise above freezing again....have to tote water from the trailer to goats, as ya know they Enjoy the warmer water when it's cold out...I think of it as a cup of 'Hot Chocolate' for us....I do temp it at around 70-75degs....water from the well comes out at 54, so I treat them during the cold days....Spoiled I tell ya!!......on the 'Bird Front' are up to 6 eggs each day...3chkn, 3duck...has been constant for about 3-4days now....if weather clears and warms some gonna get started on the Big fence....oh I can't wait for that to be completed...  I am adjusting the 'Plans' a bit tho....don't we always do that?... ya always have a 'Better Idea'.......well, no time to Waste so will update a bit later....


----------



## CntryBoy777

One thing that I've learned in the past year and a half walking the Goat everyday...except when it is Raining...is it is always an Adventure and ya best be Prepared.... today with the ground so Wet and the grass is sparse I pulled some saplings down for them to eat the honeysuckle entwined around them....Comet decided the Higher leaves had to be Sweeter so he found a Way to get to them.....
.... and I wonder why my back is bothering me today....oh the Lengths we all go to for our Animals!!.....


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## Bruce

Oh my @CntryBoy777 !!! At least you didn't have one goat on your back and the other on his back!! 

Interesting about the goats and warm water. My chickens, silly girls that they are, will go down to the pond (if there isn't snow on the ground) and drink nearly frozen water. To the point of standing on the ice to GET to the water. That in preference to 70F water in their nipple waterer in the coop.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @Bruce they didn't this time but they have in the past...just didn't get the wife to take a pic.......but, I did take a pic just a few minutes ago for ya....this is all 11 Dotties on the roost....they look like a football Huddle...and note that I did take your Advice.........thought ya would appreciate it....


----------



## Bruce

They look content up there  Glad I could be of some use.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, about the Warm water....first off, ya gotta remember there are only 3....may be a 'Different Story' if there were 6+ of em I'm sure.......but with the wethers I do it to encourage the water intake during cold days when they normally wouldn't drink as much...and trying to avoid the UC am making sure it stays 'Flushed' as possible....I have bucket heaters....but no power available in the house.....Yet....and not comfortable with weather and animals to run extension cords out there....however, there is a Light pole right outside the Gate and easy 'Access' to run Wire....but, there is a 'Time' thing and $$ thing that makes those things Future 'Projects'...after the Fence....and an 'Update and Expansion' of the 'Herd House'....but, after the fence goes Up then the 'Routine' will change and will have more Time to be able to get 'Around' to them.....but back to the Water........in my research in getting the the 'Gang' I read quite a bit of the articles by going to goatvetoz....and it was a 'Suggestion' that was given in ways of avoiding the UC....in order to Encourage wethers to drink as much as they can....even adding molasses to it....so, since the water in the buckets is going to be Frozen ...I always take em Warmer water about 2x a day....they attack it almost like Pellets....I know it 'Sounds Strange' except around here....I pay attention to watching the Boys pee....mainly ckng the Stream and the strength of it....our doe is not going to be Bred...so, we treat them all the same with feed and such...tho from time to time we make sure that she gets a little Xtra...she is 9yr...so it gives her some pep to hold her own with the Boys.......I do try to Learn....tho I rarely 'Comment' because....others are so much more 'Knowledgeable' and Experienced than me....and without a Vet....so if there isn't any experience or even another to 'Supervise' ya....there certainly is no Confidence in ones own 'Self'....so, there is no need for me to show my 'Ignorance' and have another do wrong to their animals and it would be 'On Me'....oh well, guess I strung that out more than Enough....


----------



## Mini Horses

I add hot water to every water tub that is not already heated at my farm  on any day that it is frozen.   Not a thin  break it with your finger layer but, a frozen 1/2" or so.    Chickens need a lot of water & if they don't have it all the time, egg production drops &/or stops.  No electric to coop but, plenty of warm outside water.  My large groups all have heated tubs as electric run to those areas but, a couple small groups don't...i.e chicken coop.    Adding a gallon of hot to 5 gal of not makes it really  right for them.     So I aways have a few gallon jugs sitting by the door to carry it out.  My cats & dogs love it, too.  (bought those tubs years ago!)

Those heated tubs sure run the electric up but, if we have several days of 25-30 at night & 35 days, those tubs sure help me maintain everyone.   Have about 6 of the 20 gallon ones & maybe a doz of 5 gal.  Don't use them all but, spare is good!  I have some big 50 & 100 gal troughs.   Rarely use the 100 gal as it is too tall for some to reach the water if it gets 8-12" down (my mini horses aren't taller than goats)  So, if cold for several days, I drain the upper span of pipe at the spigot, cutting it off below ground & covering.   If I fill the huge tub first, then I can break ice and dip into it with 5 gal buckets to refill the 20 gal heated ones with the cold water, which gets warm. Don't need to keep filling & redraining above ground pipes.   Saves pipe repairs! 

In hot summer, I often freeze the jugs of water & drop that frozen gallon into a tub to keep the water cooler...105 deg all day can make bath water of tubs.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's about what I do on a much lesser scale and much lesser amounts....I have a 5gal and 2 3gal buckets...1 inside bdlg and 1 out with 5gal outside but shielded by roof overhang.....when it is Hot I change the 5gal everyday and one of the 3gal....but pour some in the other bucket to cool it down and top it off....same on Cold days but with warm water....I just tote it from the house....will do the same for chickens and ducks....they just won't be getting the Tub of water everyday to Play in....


----------



## NH homesteader

We smashed a hole in the stream from the ducks every day last year. They were so ridiculously spoiled! 

My husband got hot water to happen outside.  Don't ask me how...  I don't get it...  But my goats are happy and I'm happy I don't have to get water from the tub.  For now anyway,  it'll freeze eventually


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have thought about trying to 'Collect' the water off the roofs of bldgs....and storing....also, about using solar to heat water, but that is another 'Project' down the road...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Heard some more 'Honkers' flyin South today....so Cloudy couldn't see them...that's 3days in a row....suppose to be a bit clearer tomorrow....they have a couple of Planes that had to turn around and land cause birds went thru an engine...tho, they didn't say what Kind....but, wouldn't be surprised if it was geese....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here is something that I penned back in '85 that I'd like to 'Share' with ya....hope ya like it
*Don't Get Burned*
  Life is to live and to live is to learn.
  But the secret of life is not to get burned
  You can't be afraid from one moment to the next
  Just live each day fully and give it your best
  You might get blistered from making a mistake
  But learn from the blisters to spot the good and the fake

  Good people are hard to find, it is true
  And to find the good you must look through a few
  The good people in life are worth taking the risk
  So don't meet everyone and treat them so brisk
  For each can teach you something new in life
  Just look to the good, don't dwell on the strife

  It won't take long before you will know
  Whether they're telling the truth or putting on a show
  For the people who use and try to abuse
  just send them away, for it is you who will choose
  The good people you meet along your way
  Should be the highlight of life each day

  Give each a chance to prove which they are
  Stick with the good and you can go far
  No matter how old a person might be
  They are not too old to learn, just take it from me
  Dwell on the good in life that you learn
  Yes, you might get a blister, but will never get burned

I used to write some in my previous days....kinda got away from it....but came across this one today in some old papers and thought I'd share it....it sums up my 'Stance' and is how I attempt to be each day with others....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's awesome!  Thanks for sharing that with us.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @frustratedearthmother glad ya liked it....one of my Better ones...IMO


----------



## TAH

x2 very good!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Today was 'Get R Done' day....and got things as 'Cold Ready' as we can.........even spread a bale of hay around in the 'Bird Pen'....not for them, but for us....that Soaked slick clay gets even Slipperier when frozen.......so with the hay down the footing will be a bit Better......with this back acting up I surely don't want to 'Kiss the Ground'...I was going to take a pic...but my fingers were too Cold to get the camera up on my phone.......wind chills were in the 20's and was rinsing buckets and tub in the Duck area....so, the hands were Really cold....when I got back inside I had that wonderful 'Burn' of them warming up......so no pic, but I did get one of the 'Boys' on the walk today....they wouldn't let me put my hands in my coat pockets....a hand in the pocket...any Pocket....means there is a Treat coming.... such Crazy and Spoiled 'Beasts'....and we have only ourselves to Blame...........guess we wouldn't have it any Other way.....
....and they have their 'Fuzzies' ready for the wind chill that is suppose to be in the Teens in the Mornin....will be toting water tomorrow mornin for Sure!!


----------



## Mike CHS

The  bottom fell out here with the temps this evening.  I filled up the water barrels before it got too cold today so hopefully all I have to do is break the ice in the morning. We have the heat lamps going in the barn and it's open if our girls happen to be looking for a warm spot to have lambs.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I just hope they don't all decide to have a 'Group Labor' on ya over there....ya'd be like one of those guys trying to keep the Plates spinning on sticks....that we used to watch growing up....


----------



## NH homesteader

Don't you hate that? My dogs always bug me when I put my hands in my pockets...  They won't listen when I tell them I'm just cold! I even let them stick their nose in my jacket to confirm but nooooo they think I'm a miracle worker and have invisible treats! 
Stay warm!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh...they can Smell the pellets in the pants pocket...but, just in Case they will 'Nudge and Nudge' with there nose til ya show em Empty hands....then Comet (the Boer looking one) will start nibbling the bulge in the pants pocket to let ya know that He knows they're there....if that doesn't work then he will start Pawing ya....


----------



## Mini Horses

Loved your writing!  

Yep, cold coming here tonight....waking up to about 25 it seems.  Same next couple days.   Just NOT wanting any of it.  But, it is what it is  --  COLD!!

I'm glad my little piglets were born about a week early AND in 70 temps.   Mom is bedding them well with the extra straw I gave her & she lays in the hut doorway ...  with them next to her and snuggled up.   So cute.  They are the only "babies" right now.

That straw in the chicken pen will help you and the girls.    Good thinking.  Stay safe.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @Mini Horses !!....I bet those 'Bundles of Joy' are very Thankful too....stay Warm and Safe over there....seems there is another storm with Cold coming in about a week.


----------



## Latestarter

30F right now and expected to be down to 25-27 by 6 am tomorrow. Looks like one more cold night tomorrow night then we'll be warming back up a bit. hope y'all's animals do OK. Be careful with those injuries... don't want to aggravate them any! I'll be out of the firewood I cut by tomorrow morning, so you can guess what I'll be doing tomorrow. Cloudless sky right now, nice after the past week of gray and wet, but cools off worse this way. Should be sunny for sawing tomorrow though which will be nice.


----------



## Bruce

Wood warms you twice! Actually I believe it is up to 3 or 4 times for me. 

When Al brings it and I take it into the little barn for storage
When I split the pieces that are too big and shorten those that are too long
When I load it into the dump cart and bring it to the porch for easy access
When I bring it into the house and put it in the stove
Then there is the extra warming if I cut something on my property and have to haul and split it. Not too much of that yet though.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We started the day rather 'Chicky' today....
......but, it ended up to be a 'Ducky' day..........they were Upset that they didn't get their Tub of water today..... they had to Settle for just the Bucket and what they Sloshed out of it..... did get some News today that BIL may come and spend some time with us....he is up in Michigan right now, but looking for a Better area to get a 'Start' in and is another pair of 'Hands, Legs, and Back' around here.... now may be we can get a few things Done....Faster!!.... and who knows....that 'Goat Math' may be something I'll get to Experience.....


----------



## NH homesteader

That would be fantastic!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh...sounds Good now....but we have met...used to stay at his place up there when Truck driving....tho...we'll be adding his 2 dogs to the 'Mix'...so, there will be some 'Introductions' before they are out unsupervised....at least til the Big fence is up........he has raised goats up there during his 4H days, so has a 'Grasp' of what is here and understands fully....nothing should cause difficulty....they are mixed breeds and a small Medium size, so it could be a 'Win-Win' situation.....certainly for the Short term anyway....


----------



## Mini Horses

Could work out well for all of you.    Tell you what, if I were in Michigan I'd be moving.   Cannot do that weather!!!

News tonight about all the huge pile up of snow and vehicles all across that Northern area & all way to NY...etc.   We will get a couple more days cold, then couple days decent, then more cold, here in the Southern areas.   Those poor people up North just have it sitting there until Spring  At least we still see the actual dirt most days, even if cold.  They live in snow for months most years. 

You probably drove thru a lot of it over the years.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yes us poor people....  It won't go away until....  April sometimes. Then it turns into mud.  Halfway through May it gets decent again! 

Tomorrow night it's supposed to get down into the single digits. Everyone got extra hay to bed down in tonight.  

That would be nice,  like you said even short term,  to have some help!


----------



## CntryBoy777

More than I care to 'Remember'....I still remember the time I came out of the mountains down to Redding, Ca....and actually thought about pulling to the shoulder and getting out and 'Kissing the Dirt' I was so HAPPY and Thankful.... ......I was headed to Fresno from Portland, Or....and got well Aquainted with Snow the 2 yrs spent in Me....that was Before there was a 'Chill Factor' or 'Feels Like' temp....we got 22" of snow....was -22 Below....and had Drifts over 20' high....still had to Walk to school....and my brotber was in the 10th grade and was handed a Snow shovel as he got off the bus to help Dig holes into the school to go to Class.... it made a really Big 'Impression' on me....and those aren't just Mounds over there in Va and WV either.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are only suppose be in the low 20's....but, mine got extra hay too....goats and ducks.....Dotties prefer the Roost... I know yours will 'Appreciate' your Care!!....


----------



## NH homesteader

I thought the pigs had been eating the hay I've been throwing them but I went to give them more today and they had it crammed in their tiny house I thought they had moved out of,  haha.  Thought they  had moved into the bigger pig hut but I guess they've been relocating the hay I put in it,  into their tiny one and cramming in there at night!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Don't ya just Love it??!!....


----------



## Latestarter

Easier to heat a smaller space dontchaknow  or at least easier to keep warm in... Pigs is smart too


----------



## CntryBoy777

Pretty 'Chilly' start around here today...was 24...but, Warmed up nicely to 50... with all the talk about 'Wood Burning' on another 'Thread'...flung a 'Craving' on me so decided to join in....
....the pile was getting full, and had to make room for more....quite a few of them came from the 'Herd Pen' I had to throw out from some 'Treats' I tossed in for the goats to eat Leaves....Comet is 'Camers Shy' and was playing 'Peek a Boo'.... ......tho he came out for some pellets I gave to them.....he'll brave most anything if there is Food involved....suppose to get down into the mid to low 30's tonite so shouldn't be too bad a Start in the mornin....and the Ducks were Glad to get their tub today....tho we only filled it half way....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well it has been pretty 'Hum Drum' around here the past couple of days....Cloudy, Rainy, and Windy...tho today is just overcast with much less wind....just Damp...the kind that gets the joints 'Screaming'....been dealing with this dad-gum nagging back....why is it ya can step, bend, or twist and ya feel it for Days....even wks....but, ya never are in pain and step, bend, or twist and it all goes back in place and the Pain is suddenly Gone?........I keep working on that 'Answer' and any Suggestions will be greatly Appreciated from All my 'Friends' here....we did get the goats out for their walk today and the 'Boys' found some Honeysuckle and devoured it like 'Piranha'............I haven't been able to 'Blaze some Trails' thro the golden rod and johnson grass to the ditch bank yet to give them better 'Access'....but the deer have sure been walking it down quite a bit....from the reports we are getting we have another day of mild temps and then they Drop again from the storm that is 'Sweeping' across the nation....am Praying for those above the Mason-Dixon for Sure....looks like it could be pretty Tough up there....sure Hope all stay Safe, Warm, and the Animals survive the onslaught!!....


----------



## Bruce

The goats won't blaze that trail for you??


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw, the cats hide in the dead grass and Scare them....getting the goats back for Biting their tails.... ...plus they are 'Spoiled' beyond the Norm...and with just the 3 they can't 'Keep Up' with it all just getting out for an hour or so a day....


----------



## Baymule

We did a big burn pile today that we have been working on. It was finally wet enough and no wind and we had time to get it burned and gone. I love productive days! CntryBoy777, for aches and pains, try Arnicare. It comes in pill and topical cream, awesome stuff. Walmart, Target, Walgreens and other places  carry it. You can order it online. We get 6-8 tubes at a time to make sure we don't run out.  It even helped with the pain when my husband had knee replacement surgery, I rubbed it on either side of his incision.

http://www.arnicare.com/


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Baymule sure do Appreciate the sugvestion of the Arnicare!!....it does help with some of the issues and my wife Loves it for her hands and wrists....got the last tube on the shelf....

Went to the Doc today for another breathing test....now I have the lungs of a 113 yr old....I asked the girl giving the 'Test'....just how Many 113yr olds were tested for that determination?..........she tried to be 'Professional', but ended up Laughing with me....I told Doc if this keeps going I'll be claiming the 'Longest Living' human Title in just a yr or two.........my wife got upset, but it is like I told her who cares what some test says....I'll be here for as long as I am intended to be here....not a minute More or Less....

On the animal 'Front' we are getting 7 of the 9 Dotties are laying....but, still holding at 3 on the ducks....everyone got some extra Hay tonite suppose to be in the mid 20's for a couple of nites here...then going up to close to 70 with rain and then Cold behind it on Sunday....hoping the rain gets Out before those temps Fall....anything but Ice is fine with me .....I just Hate losing Power....


----------



## Baymule

Another devoted Arnicare user.....  When one of our dogs got snake bit on his foot, I gave him Arnicare pills for the pain. Then I made a midnight run to Walmart for Benedryl and baby aspirin.

Lungs of a 113 old huh? Well, at least that gives you something to live up to. 

My mean crazy Delawares are all laying now and sure settled down when I put them in the coop with the "old" girls. I let them all out to free range and the Delawares spread out the farthest.

Saturday it is going to be 76* and plunge to 30* that night. High of 36* Sunday, then hang out in the 20's Fortunately it never lasts long. We raked a bunch of leaves into the coop today, the girls loved it. The sheep will get another layer of hay in their shelter, so will Paris. Trip has a rug on the screened in porch, we prop the door open for him.


----------



## Bruce

Supposed to be windchill of -25F tomorrow night and Friday. Hope Merlin is smart enough to hang in the barn with the alpacas.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Supposed to be windchill of -25F tomorrow night and Friday. Hope Merlin is smart enough to hang in the barn with the alpacas.


Make him a nice fluffy bed of hay and show it to him.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Bruce that is just Brutal....I really do feel for ALL of you up There from Minnesota on over to NH....and ya certainly wouldn't be looking for a 'Tree' with temps like that.......stay Safe!!...and Out of the 'Doghouse'....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh @Baymule those older hens have a way of taking the 'Steam out of the Sail' of those 'Youngsters' for sure!!....animals are funny to watch and observe to me, because they aren't nearly as 'Fooled' as we can be sometimes....


----------



## CntryBoy777

It seems we are going to have a pretty big 'Temp Swing' here tomorrow....hi 71 and low 27....headed to a low Sunday of 17....I've always liked a good Rollercoaster ride, but not with the Temps....could see some Ice on Sunday morning, but not much if at all....will be leaving the faucets dripping just to guard against any pipes from Freezing...since it is short lived it shouldn't be very likely that they would, but I don't like taking chances anyway....like the old addage 'an Ounce of prevention is worth a Pound of Cure'.........will take steps to insure comfortability for the animals if they so Desire, but they all should be fine....will put the outside cats in one of the storage bldgs with some old blankets to snuggle in...they seem to like it........though, they don't like being in the same bldg together that much....guess it is a mother/son thing....anyway, with so many 'Dealing' with much Greater issues than us here....I really do wish that I was 'Closer' to some to be able to Help and assist with their 'Issues'.....but, know that our Prayers are 'Lifted Up' for each and everyone that is dealing with such Extremes....not only the Weather, but with Emotions and Birthing as well....there's a whole lot Happening....just not here at the moment....


----------



## NH homesteader

Yes enjoy the not much happening! I just finished melting all the ice to give everyone water. Sheesh! 

Worse things have happened than no water though.  Better than no electricity!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's a Fact!!....here, no Power means no Water...back in '94 we had an Ice storm that took out power lines everywhere....was without power for 13 days....sure hope we never face that again....many more animals now than then...I'd be hauling water from the pond....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh...btw...Thanks!! for sharing the pic of your Hayfeeder in the other 'Thread' @NH homesteader ....it is 'Perfect' for what I was planning on doing...but, wasn't sure 'How'....I did download it, but just for my 'Purpose' of building it....love the top Hinge idea too....tell DH Thanks too!!


----------



## NH homesteader

It only took 4 hours to get everyone water today! Lol

Thanks,  we actually found it on here,  a post from a long time ago.  I  dont think the member is active anymore but I would give them credit if I knew who they were! We saw a picture and he figured it out from there,  think the hinges were DH's idea but not sure.


----------



## Bruce

That is a pretty brutal temp swing. How fast will it go back above freezing? 

I don't know if you should do that "ounce of prevention", you might be taking food out of some plumber's baby's mouth!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It will be Tuesday with a hi of 36....I'm the resident 'Plummer' since most all of the piping is PVC....never learned to Sweat copper....and have never worked on a well...except for replacing pressure switch...so, if the pump or pressure tank has problems I have to call the well guys to come out....everything else is on me....learned from an old SeaBee from Maine when I was in Florida...he did irrigation for some orchards down there and helped him to Learn...I had my own to Feed....


----------



## Bruce

Keep those faucets dripping!! Last thing you need is for that PVC to split!  

I do OK at sweating copper, did the prior house 100% and had only 2 that had to be redone. Not as pretty as a professional but who looks in the walls and basement anyway? The plumbers used PEX when half this house was rebuilt. Other than the washer, every water using "appliance" is in the rebuilt building. And no more stupid long runs of water or drain pipe like the prior owners did. Bathroom over bathroom, tub over shower, toilet over toilet, sink over sink in the middle of the house. Kitchen sink and dishwasher in the bent south of that and NOT on an outside wall (dumb@sses). The bents are 12' wide so it is 12' from the kitchen sink to the bathroom sink on the first floor. The washer is in a small room south of the kitchen, 10' from the kitchen sink. The longest run of pipe goes through the crawl space and out the north wall of the house to a freeze proof spigot.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's the way my Dad's house is built that way...the outside spigots are the only pipes in outside wall....had an orignal nipple neck give out last year...but Dad didn't notice and it Spewed for who Knows how long....had water bout ankle Deep on the bottom floor.....had to Cap it off then look for the problem....after breaking out the Shop Vacs....there are 2 of them cause I have been thru it twice Before....it was Crazy and after I rebuilt the PVC....I finally saw the tiny Chip out of the nipple....it look like a Fountain spewing out around the outside spigot....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Trying to get ahead of the weather, so got some Fresh shavings added to the 'Herd House' today....and they must know it is coming because the 'Boys' were Attacking everything that was Green on the ditch bank today....

 ..     honersuckle, blackberry leaves, green briar leaves, grass, even stripped bark off some sumac saplings....the doe Star stayed in the rye grass, dock, clover, winter peas and vetch field....on the 'Bird Front' have 8 of 9 'Dotties' laying and up to 5 of 11 ducks.....oh, and a while back I promised a better pic of Calli our inside cat....she was trying to 'Catch' as many 'Rays' as she could find today.... ....yeh she is 'Spoiled' too  I had to get one with her eyes open....otherwise ya wouldn't be able to see her Head....interesting 'Story' about her I'll have to 'Share' with ya one day....wind picking up, and some Sprinkles outside...guess it is too Late to exit the 'Coaster' now....just gotta 'Hold on Tight' and Enjoy the  'Ride'!!.... Yee-HAW!!


----------



## NH homesteader

I haven't seen green in a while...  Really familiar with white though! Lol. You've got some happy goats!


----------



## Baymule

Hey! 8 out of 9 Dotties laying is fantastic! And 5 out of 11 ducks is pretty darn good too! We had bacon from our pig, fried eggs from our chickens and store bought WHOP biscuits for supper tonight! Yum! Yum!


----------



## Baymule

NH homesteader said:


> I haven't seen green in a while...  Really familiar with white though! Lol. You've got some happy goats!


My "pastures" are greening up with rye grass. The sheep love it!


----------



## NH homesteader

Grass I miss you


----------



## Baymule

NH homesteader said:


> Grass I miss you


I'll try to get a picture for you! It is great winter grass, but goes to seed when it warms up.


----------



## NH homesteader

I won't show my goats.  They would be very upset.   The ones who tried to walk around much today got frozen foot and went back to their hay feeder area.  It was COLD.  Better tomorrow,  27 degrees and 5 inches of snow likely.


----------



## Ferguson K

I sure feel for you!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Shoot....my goats don't eat very much hay at all...1 bale will last them a month....and most of it is Wasted because I haven't made a covered feeder yet, so what little I put out is mainly wasted...tho I allow it to dry and then use it for duck bedding...so, it isn't a total waste.


----------



## NH homesteader

Ugghh I don't want to talk about how much hay I go through!


----------



## Mike CHS

Bay - is your rye grass coming up from a previous seeding or do you seed in the fall?


----------



## Ferguson K

I don't want to talk hay either. 

Our weather here is going to drive me insane.


----------



## NH homesteader

Come on up to NH,  you will be more than happy to go home! Lol,  are you having wild temperature fluctuations too? It was - 10 last night and it'll be 45 Sunday.


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> Grass I miss you



Look under the snow! The way the wind blows here we get patches of nearly clear and patches of deep drifts. One of the resident wild rabbits was out under the fir tree in the back yard snacking on grass for quite some time this morning.


----------



## NH homesteader

We moved my husband's truck he's getting rid of the other day and his crazy dog lost her mind because we found grass! She sat her butt down and wouldn't leave the grassy spot til we went in.  She needs a covered dog run,  obviously!


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> Bay - is your rye grass coming up from a previous seeding or do you seed in the fall?



I seeded it, real thick! there was no "previous" LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm thinking of getting another 50# sack of seed and throwing it out after the 1st...depending on weather....deer are enjoying what I've sown too........I could bag a limit from my front Door........just Love having 'Options' when ya got no 'Choice'.....Fish is Last resort, but they certainly are another on the 'List'....


----------



## Latestarter

You need to get a bow so you can take what you need without scaring the survivors too much.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well it is super Crazy here today....reached a hi of 78 and under a Tornado watch til 9....have the AC cooling the same air we'll be Heating a little later....just seems Futile....but, we gotta Breathe either way.......got the Bill from filling the propane tank today....they quoted $2.40/gal when ordered...but, only got charged $1.84.... never mind a 'Break' for sure!! ....seems Joyce's brother will be here Tues or Wed this next wk...will head up to the House and let him have the trler to stay in...will take some 'Adjustment', but will all work out for sure.
Yeh @Latestarter I have looked for a bow, but haven't found one I particularly like yet...I'm kinda 'Old School' and hard to find recurves and long bows anymore without paying $$ more than I wish to spend...those are what I learned on and don't care for the compounds and all the garb that comes with them nowa days....


----------



## Bruce

Care to elaborate as to why you live in a trailer if you have a house you could be living in?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well without getting too Deep into 'Family Dynamics'....my sister has 'Power of Attorney' for my Dad....and legally has 'Ownership' of the property and house....I paid cash for the trler with my workman's Comp settlement....they all Know that and so I don't have to 'Answer' to anybody for what I do in or around the trler.....at 58 I don't 'Cotton' very well to having to answer to another's 'Questions, Opinions, or Insinuations'....especially when they live 1.5hrs away and are as 'Air Headed'' as my sister is....I am more of a 'Direct Approach' person and have never been Good at playing 'Politics'....she is a Baptist Preacher's wife and has no 'Grasp of Reality'....not to mention my Dad is staying with her...and if she finds out, she will probably 'Drop' him off and I'll never see her again....I took care of him and Mom for 10yrs before Mom 'Passed'....and was with her 24/7 for the last 4 days of her life...no Help, Care, or Assistance from her or my brother just my wife...who was working at the time...and me...my Dad and me never got along while I was growing up and tho I do Love him dearly....he is a very 'Cold Hearted' person and Demands that the room he is in stays @ 76+....with emphysema I can't breathe at that Temp...so, it becomes very Difficult for us to be around each other much....so I have held out moving because the trler is Mine....tho it is on Dad's land....that's why...


----------



## Bruce

Fair enough!


----------



## NH homesteader

Sounds like a pretty good reason.


----------



## CntryBoy777

In fact....here's a pic of Dad sitting in a room at 76+ degs at my sister's house....
 he is 94 and has dementia....and it is His way or the 'Highway' as far as he is concerned and treats us as if we were still 5-6 yrs old....he has told me to my face that he never wants to come back here Ever........only cause I don't 'Bend' to every Whim...and I get in 'Trouble' because I don't have the squirrels at my 'Beck and Call' so he can Watch them play  I don't take it to heart, and I do Love and Care about him...but some people just won't Allow you to Care for them and he is one of those....he is truly 'Lost' without Mom.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bless his heart...   My grandmother was much the same...always cold...no matter what the actual temp was.  My parents are getting that way too.  Me, I'm running the AC today!  (course it was H.O.T. here)  Heater will be on tomorrow, for sure.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ours too @frustratedearthmother ....still 76 here right now, I had to turn the main AC off for Joyce....but the window unit is running in the Bedrm...where I sleep....I'm sure I'll have to get up during the nite and turn it off and grab a Blanket....Crazy ain't it?....


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, I think elderly people's internal thermostats just break down. Most of us would be sweating bullets at 76F dressed like that. 

My Dad's father died 2 weeks shy of 96 in 1991 but he was showing clear signs of dementia long before. In fact when I graduated from college in 1979 my aunt and uncle had a little family party. My Dad was down from Oregon (this was in So. Cal) and every time my grandfather saw him he would say "When did you get here Lou?" Dad is now 88 and still has all his faculties. He does have a new ankle, but everything else is OEM


----------



## CntryBoy777

Dad fell down the stairs at his house about 2yrs ago and broke his knee cap....1st ever broken bone...he is ALL original equipment except for teeth...he has dentures...other than the dementia he is as Healthy as a Horse...though, he does have mini strokes from time to time...but has not lost any faculties except the memory with them....has never had surgery and as far as I know he has only been in a hospital 2x as a patient....one was just for tests and the other was for pnuemonia.


----------



## Bruce

Sad isn't it. Everything there but the mental faculties. My mother's mother was the opposite. Her mind was fine but her body was giving out internally. I don't think she ever had any major medical problems though. Not like my Dad's mother. She had several heart attacks in the '60s, the last one took her in '73.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds a lot like my dad.  He is 88 and all original - but darn near totally deaf.  Won't wear his hearing aids - says they don't work.... who knows?   His balance is not great, his memory sucks, but the body keeps going.  His twin brother passed away about a week before their 88th birthday. 

Mom is even healthier in body.  Memory is bad and she had a mental breakdown a year ago - wanted to off herself.  She has very little memory of it now.  She's a very proud woman and doesn't want to admit that she needs help so that makes things hard on those of us who want to help her. 

It's hard to be them... ...but they keep on keeping on!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have a Tornado really close by....not to change the subject here....but, the threat has past us thank Goodness!! it is going thru the Town we go to for feed and groceries....sure Hope they are okay...and we don't lose Power...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OH wow - scary stuff!  Ya'll hunker down!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just rain and dropping Temps now....threat is well East of us and headed towards @Mike CHS ....stay Alert over there!!


----------



## Bruce

It is your journal, you can topic hop anytime you want!!!

Glad the twister skipped you.


----------



## Mike CHS

This is ironic.   

I just read about your storm and I posted about a tornado in our lambing thread a bit ago.


----------



## CntryBoy777

This time last nite it was 76 here...and just 24hrs later it is 27 headed to around 14 in the morning with sigle digit WindChill.....while outside with the goats today it dawned on me just what the Chill felt like....when I worked at the grocery warehouse on the perishable side in the Freezer where all the frozen items are kept....there were 2 rooms tbat were Colder...the meat freezer and the ice cream room.... 
It wasn't necessarily the actual temp, but the Wind was extra Cold today....had to exchange my cap for a toboggan and put the hoodie up on the jacket.......will have to really bundle up in the morning....BRRrrr!!....I still have a freezer suit from there...it is rated to -65F and will make ya sweat at 10degs...I used to wear it when I used to deer hunt....I'd have to unzip it to keep from sweating and was only wearing a Tshirt under it...always carried it with me when I was driving too, just in case....but, never had to break it out......not much else happening today except for Toting water...3 times for the goats...last one was at sundown....they lined up to get it  Not!!...at least mine don't...they are always bumping, pushing, and butting to get at it......just no Manners at all that is why there are 3 buckets...but, even at that it seems they think what is poured from the very same bucket into another bucket, than the one they are standing at is always Sweeter than the one in front of them...Jeesh!!  tho I have stopped the Boys from doing so much Clashing of heads around us....sure glad of it too...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> I still have a freezer suit from there...it is rated to -65F and will make ya sweat at 10degs.



I have got to get me one of those!  I am not accustomed to this thing called "cold"!


----------



## Mike CHS

My girls would rather  be outside but they are penned for the night. Yo yo weather to be sure.  Have a good night.


----------



## NH homesteader

Stay warm! We went from - 10 (with - 25 wind chill) to 45 today...  And tonight it's going to be 4 with a wind chill of - 5. Yo yo weather  is right.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The 'Stars' of the day today Is.......(DrumRoll)....
........the 'Girls' gave us 14 eggs today!!!...'Dotties' 8...and Ducks 6 not too bad for the Cold Temps!!....
Hit a hi of 37 today after the start of the day with 2deg Wind Chill and 17 as low...almost felt like a 'HeatWave'....just a wk ago my lip was 'Quivering' at 34....not today... I changed the buckets out in the goat pen....and was up at the house doing some Cleaning and sat down for a break and watched the goats....the Boys were ingrigued by the water buckets and I noticed that they were 'Sniffing' them up and down and All around....then it dawned on me that they were 'Different' to them because of 'Smell'.....it sure kept them 'Busy' for quite a while....changed em out again this evening with fresh warm water....their old buckets.....they stayed in the Sun today.....


----------



## Baymule

It's crazy cold here! 76* Saturday dropped to 22* never got above freezing Sunday, 19* last night and in the high 30's today, back down below freezing tonight. I make my rounds breaking ice and hauling boiling water so the animals can get a drink. The 300 gallon horse tank had 2" of ice in it this morning! Poor chickens were pecking ice, they swarmed after I poured boiling water in their tub. Sheep drank deep after their boiling water treatment.

A neighbor lady fell and broke her right arm right below the shoulder so I cooked a roast with potatoes, carrots and onions and we carried it to her. That will feed her and her husband a couple nights. Then I'll think of something else.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Joyce handled the birds water and cats this morning, and I handled the goats....she said that the canned food she put in the storage bldg with the cats was Froze to the saucer this morning.... luckily she had put dry food in there too...sure hate to hear that about your neighbor....and I know they are sure Thankful ya thought enough of them for the help and Food....you truly are a very Thoughtful person Bay!!


----------



## Mike CHS

We had a high of 23 today so other than feeding the critters there wasn't a whole lot done outside.  We have spending the last several days finally getting our wood shop setup.  It's only been 6 months and I'm not sure where that time went.  All of the boxes are empty and the tools finally have room to breath.

I'm going to smoke a turkey tomorrow and we have the three neighbors on our hill coming by for an early Christmas dinner.


----------



## Bruce

I'm not sure where that time went

Fencing, sheep, fencing, dog, fencing .. did I miss anything?


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, it was an extremely busy day around here today....not a lot of pics to show for it, but do have some...got started hauling water at 7....everything was frozen solid, so had to change out the waterers and buckets....tend to feed, collect eggs, and clean up at the house while boosting the heaters up to living temps....had to swing by town to pick up a bag of laying pellets on the way to Joyce's Dr appt about an hr away...it was her final ChkUp for her wrist....got the all clear from the Doc....stopped on the way home and got lunch...came home, switched clothes, and took pellets to goats....saw it had made it up to 46degs and hooked the hose up to the spigot and gave the ducks their tub of water, boy do they Love it and not having it for a couple of days they were having 'Withdrawals'.... we have a little Khaki hen that we call Little Bit....she has always Loved the water from the first time she was put in the bath tub when brooding...she would always go under water and swim around like a jet around the others, they would jump and hollar when she would touch the legs...well, today she went up the hill from the tub...jumped and flew over the edge and Dived into the water and swam around the tub twice underwater, jumped straight Up and flew out of the tub and ran around on 'Tippy Toes' while flapping her wings...she was so Thrilled to have the tub back... wasn't long before the rest jumped on in too....then I went back up to the house to do some more cleaning....while I was up there I thought I would 'Share' one of the Advantages of being in the house....these were taken thru the picture window that is upstairs...the 'Spots' in the pics is from the glass....
....the 'Herd House and pen......this is the 'Cluck Hut' and 'Quack Shack'....so, it will enable us to 'Watch and Monitor' both yards from 1 vantage point....and most of the area that the Big fence will encompass....there are 2 sliding windows on either side of the picture window, so it will be easy to get a Shot off if something is 'Prowling Around'... it is only suppose to get down to 30 tonite, so hopefully there won't much water toting tomorrow....Glad to wave 'GoodBye' to the Cold for about a wk....suppose to be in the 70's on Sunday and it doesn't hurt my Feelings a single Bit!!


----------



## Baymule

Looks like you have a real nice view! It got up to 50* today! Only 38* tonight!


----------



## NH homesteader

"only" 38 Ha! 

Glad your ducks got to have some fun swimming today!


----------



## Bruce

Sure would love to see a video of Little Bit jumping and diving!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, I'd love to get one too!!....but, if I had the phone out and Ready she'd never do it....may be I'll get Lucky one day


----------



## CntryBoy777

Had good weather today....didn't have to tote any water  hooked the hose up....began the day at 33 and got up to 56 it was a bit breezy, but felt really good in the Sunshine...the Birds were happy and the goats were simply Elated...when we got them out for their walk the Boys ran around the field, buildings, and garden....back into their pen, in one door, thru the hole in the middle wall....out the other door, around the deck, back out the gate to the pen and went thru the rounding in the field for lap 2, 3, and 4....it was like ya hit the 'Pause' button while they stopped for a drink of water....then 'Cycled' at least 2 more times.... it was absolutely Hilarious...they finally calmed down enough to browse....there is something I got a pic of today...not a very good one, but I zoomed as far as I could with my phone....it is Lightning doing this thing he has done since he was little and seems to really like it....he is standing in the corner of the building and fence while leaning his head backwards so he can see Upside down....he will do it even on a tree too...  not sure if ya can expand it, on the phone it gets blurry....took it from the house... and there were no 'Diving Ducks' today...suppose to get down to 36 tonite and close to 60 tomorrow...so Glad!!!


----------



## Bruce

Big enough on my computer screen. That is hilarious ... and weird (or not, I've never had goats)!

I guess 1 day of cold sure put cabin fever on your goats! Acted like they had been penned up for a week.


----------



## Mike CHS

We don't have goats or ducks so you have things going on that we don't see.  Good pictures.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Feeling a bit 'Aggravated' today....won't 'Spew' too much, but since all I have is you Here, and Joyce to 'Vent' to I just gotta get it out....and Joyce has already heard enough....it seems that the BIL won't be coming after all....Good Riddance!! too, tho it did cost me $500 to find out he is just a 'Liar and Thief'!!....would much rather find it out now, than having him Here and find out....ya can't help another out of the 'Gutter' if they are unwilling to get out of it their self....there is a motto that I live by and have taught my daughters....'Decisions have Consequences' and some are Good, some are Bad, but whatever they turn out to be ya gotta 'Own it and Live with it'...I'll live with mine, but he certainly has to live with his...and others make 'Choices' that ya can't 'Change', but ya have to live with it....so, there is another 'Flaming Bridge' that is left behind us....and we still have our little piece of 'Peace and Quiet' that we share with our animals....The FATHER is in Control and we gladly embrace His Will....yes, the BIL has been Forgiven....but, not Forgotten!!....and I know it may be difficult for some of you to understand, but I am Closer to some of ya than most all of those known as 'Family'....Blood has no meaning to me and never really has....except for my Mom....but, she was my Best Friend until she passed, now it is Joyce....and y'all make up the entire 'List'....guess that's enough Spewing....if I had teeth I'd be grinding them now, but gums don't Grind!!....


----------



## Latestarter

Wish everyone could have the ideal family we all so often hear about, but in my case, and it seems yours, that simply isn't reality. Sorry about the latest situation. Just keep on truckin'


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm so sorry to hear that...grrrr!   I know you will keep on keepin' on though - because that's what you do!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well I do appreciate the 'Encouragement', but no need to be concerned....I've come to a lot of recognitions since the first heart attack....it is Joyce that takes things pretty hard and personal....I did my grieving yrs ago...and she is experiencing it now....I have to keep an Eye on her as she does suffer with Depression and dealing with 'Reality' is so difficult for her cause she always wants to believe the Best about others and this she feels worse because it is her brother....and the one she was closest to....thinking he'd never do it to her, but she'll get over it....just will be a bit for her to 'Swallow' for sure. The only thing I hate about it is it sets back my Big fence a bit cause that was the $$ that I lost....may just have to do a couple of smaller areas than just one Big one....and moving to the house may be put on hold til Dad's outcome is resolved....but Life goes on and will manage okay by doing the work on my own in pieces instead of one big chunk.


----------



## Bruce

I'm really sorry for the pain BIL has caused Joyce and you. 

If you care to divulge, how did him not coming cost you $500?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Cause I sent him the money to rent a uhaul and to get here on.


----------



## NH homesteader

I won't elaborate but we lost a very large sum of money to a master manipulator this year.  More than $500. But the monetary amount doesn't matter.  What matters is thinking you can trust someone and finding out you can't.  I'm trying not to be cynical about  people in general as a result.  Have had my fair share of family drama this year too.  My husband saw a family member of mine for what he is,  long before the rest of us did.  Now we see it too. 

Sigh....  Glad you found out when you did,  at least.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I am Glad too....and it is my belief that he will have to 'Answer' to my Master, who is much 'Tougher' than I could ever be and He can destroy both 'Body and Soul' in Hell....I can't fault another for something another individual has done to me....I'd much rather 'Err' on the side of trying to Help, than to turn one away that truly Needed the help.... just like the poem I wrote says....I got 'Blistered' but didn't get Burned.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well since I haven't posted anything on the field and the seeding that I did a while back.....the cold Temps were enough to take the bermuda out and the rye grass, crimson clover, and winter peas are making some progress....and a few patches in the goat pen....

   something else that this shows is 'Moisture Flow'.....haven't 'Shared' much of rhe backside of the 'Herd House', so got a couple of those
  ....this area will be included in the altered 'Fencing Plan'...there is already a Gate that is already done at the end of the deck, so they will have access to this area thru that gate....it will also include a storage bldg and the old guinea and pea fowl pen....gonna clean it off and leave the corners of the pen and across for this monster of a vine can grow.....but, the structure can be utilized instead of an eye sore....   if we end up getting a pair of does this could be a 'Separation Area'....or more Birds....we'll see which Math works out....


----------



## Bruce

"monster" is right, what kind of vine is that thing? Looks like it is eating the building. Looks like you have a nice area for the goats.

SO sorry about your low-life BIL. Yep, he will get his. Of course you won't have the pleasure of witnessing it given I seriously doubt it will be exceedly hot where you will be going when the time comes.

And you too @NH homesteader. Hard not to look at everyone with a slightly suspicious eye when someone that you thought was utterly trustworthy turns out not to be.


----------



## NH homesteader

Well I had my doubts but my husband was so sure...  Ah well.  Bad things happen for a reason.  It reminds you to cling  to the good things.  My husband and I have realized that we can get through some really bad times together. 

I'm not a real religious type but I think people get what's coming to them in one way or another.  Last person who gave me a real hard time at my old job ended up being  fired and losing her license to teach right after I left.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Bruce it is a muscadine vine....the goats absolutely Love the leaves and the grape like fruit....makes Excellent jelly and wine.........it is about 25yrs old....my Mom set it out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@NH homesteader that is a Wonderful thing to know about each other at your age....staying cooped up in a truck for a few yrs will 'Test' any relationship and we knew if we could 'Survive' that we'd make a pretty good Team outside of the truck....we met in '99 and married in '00.....on a run thru Vegas....on our way to LA and picked up a load the went to New Jersey....told Joyce that not many women could 'Claim' to going Coast to Coast on their Honeymoon and got 'Paid' for every Mile!!....


----------



## NH homesteader

Haha! Love it! 

I never had a honey moon. Maybe on a far in the future anniversary!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya know....I forgot to post the pics of the inside the pen 'Growth'.....
   ......the green ya see is the rye grass and winter peas....this area is so Shaded that this is the only time I can get anything to Grow here...other than moss....and the goats will let it get to about 4-6" before eating it....but, they prefer it 6-7" ....there is a 'Wash' that is starting....from a dadgum mole run...and I seeded the rye grass pretty heavy here to 'Slow Down' the flow just a bit and spread the 'Force of the Flow'....otherwise, I'll have get some fill dirt to Fill it.... and the green between the trees is mainly winter peas.....guess they 'Rolled with the Flow'....


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was a bit cloudy today.....facing NW........but the temp was, up to 63 with a bit of southerly Breeze....got pics this morning of 'What' I was trying to explain yesterday....   then, this is another piece that seems to be a back-n-forth Toy..... ....but, it entertains them and they don't Destroy things....so, we continue to 'Play the Game'........and I thought to get a pic of the side gate too...
  ....if we grow the goat numbers we will expand and redo some on this bldg...the walls are painted press board and one kick and chunks will come out....SHHHH!!!!.....the Boys don't know that Yet.. but will add some stall area along with inside Hay for those 'Rainy' days when their hooves can't get Wet....and some Feed storage too...


----------



## Southern by choice

Scrolling through the last several pages... 
Can I just say your place or gorgeous! 
Made me happy to scroll the pics. What a beautiful place.
I love what you have done for your set up with the animals!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I thank you very Much for that SBC!!....we've been wking on it starting 2yrs now.....and it is coming along fairly well, but as Life is....it never seems to go Fast enough to 'Suit' us.... it is 'Baby Steps' but there is just so much to Do still...and if it was all Done...I'd find something else to piddle with....


----------



## Southern by choice

Completely off subject but when I saw your words "baby steps" I just cracked up!

With surgery dogs and puppies and being sick etc I have been very off schedule and end up watching old movies ( not "OLD" just from 80' early 90's stuff) on Netflix-
Anyway... There was a movie called What about Bob? Bill Murray stars in it with Richard Dreyfuss ( Not a dreyfuss fan) but it was so funny Dreyfuss is a shrink and his newest patient is Bob... he gave Bob a new book he just wrote called "Baby Steps"... anyway it was a HOOT!


----------



## NH homesteader

I love  that movie! I haven't seen it in so long. Now I have to watch it again.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know that movie....it was one of the VHS tapes we watched when driving the truck...while waiting on a load....it is a Funny one, no doubt!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We had an absolutely 'Ducky' day around here....just 'Ducky' I tell ya....
....here are some more pics of their 'Bill Work'....  ...in these 2 pics Little Bit is the one in the Tub....our little Kahki girl....LOL.....and this is the root they are working on.......mean while... Over at the 'Herd House' it is 'Feed Time'.....  ...as I got closer with the Feed...they didn't move...and ya can See where Comet is inside the door....and Star's black head is in the lower rt hand corner of the door...just above the cinder block....just Hilarious!!....for the amount of time it has rained it sure seemed to have been more than 0.7"....don't need much more tho....sinking ankle Deep out there now in spots....suppose to stop by 10 tonite...


----------



## Latestarter

You do know that goats are allergic to moisture, right? I mean, you can't realistically expect them to wander outside and potentially get wet, which would make them melt... You are expected to bring them their food and treats inside their home!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh after having had them for a yr and a half...we have Learned 'Lots' of goat things....


----------



## Bruce

Those are some happy looking ducks @CntryBoy777 !!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh...that area over there has a tendency to be almost Marsh like....thought it better to have ducks and less 'Skeeters!!...not to mention termites, ticks, and such....and they will keep the Green down....trying to 'Choke' out a bunch with the hay....mainly blackberries, honeysuckle, and green briars....trying to build some soil and constant compost....the Dotties are kind enough to Turn and Aeriate it for us... will put a bunch in the garden come Spring.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was really Warm today...got up to 71...had to turn AC on...and was sweating just walking with the goats today.. snapped a few pics today of areas that ya haven't seen as of yet....seeing as how I'm limited with this phone, it will all depend on just how fast they 'Upload' as to how many I include in this post.......my arms get tired holding the phone to the window and waiting while it 'Loads'......   if it wasn't for the water ya would have a hrd time realizing this is a Ditch....it runs 8-12' deep along it path, and I have seen it to the top about 6 times since 2006.....when it is Dry the deer travel thru it....ya have seen the dead johnson grass lining the field, but this is behind that...and the 'Trails' ya see are deer trails...and a few 'Beds' too...
   as ya can see there is a Bunch of work ahead trying to clean this up a bit....tho a little bit of Fire and the right conditions can do a Wonderful job, except for the trees....but, I gotta get the fencing done First...speaking of which, I took some pics of the area that will be fenced first....  ...this area will become goat pen #2....and I even got some pics of the old guinea pen...
   ...this is the bldg that is vine covered, and will be included in pen#2....it was just another day here and we are suppose to have another chance of rain tomorrow....it would be nice to dry out a bit, but it beats Cold and Snow...or Ice...


----------



## Bruce

12' ? wow. How many people fall in there when it is dry and covered with vegetation? Seems like a good "intruder" trap


----------



## CntryBoy777

Let's just say ya wouldn't want to be stumbling around out there in the Dark....there are plenty of washes in the field that run to the ditch....that is why there are Peaks and Curves in the mowing line....in one of the back fields, the neighbor was bush hogging for me and was almost thrown from the tractor....he tips the scale about 320....


----------



## CntryBoy777

these are pics of field #3 and field #4...as ya can see there is no Shortage of broom sedge here...
  the mowed srip here is the road up to the pond....field#3 is across the ditch from field#1 and is to the left in this pic...which leaves field#4 across the ditch from field#2 and to the right.
    the goal of these 3pics is to give ya some perspective of the 'Lay of the Land' here and the reason there are water 'Flow' issues here...it wears me out climbing Up the hill and slopes...and since I can no longer run....coming Down the hill can be difficult too...especially on slick wet clay. There is one more pic that I'll share a little later....it is going to be a 'Pic and a Story' later today....
Since I showed ya the house, we have discussed the situation and have come to the conclusion that we are going to work on the inside....'Setting it Up' the way we want it, while maintaining the trailer...and eventually staying up there, if my sister does come we will head back to the trailer til she leaves.......so, gonna take our time, about 3months, before we spend the nite up there....at least that is the Plan now. Anyway, this should give ya an idea of some of the challenges...and Work....that surrounds us...and more of our Piece of 'Peace and Quiet' here...


----------



## Bruce

You have some nice space there @CntryBoy777


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @Bruce ....we like it pretty good....tho we will Never run out of things to Do....and will never 'Catch Up' either...just wish we were a bit younger...or Healthier to be able to make some 'HeadWay'....


----------



## Baymule

That is a real nice place. Sorry about your BIL, give Joyce a hug from me, it sucks to have family screw you over.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, but it is Best to find out from a Distance...than to have it in your House....and Then find out....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm standing at the top of the hill just to give ya an idea of the height of it....the Tower ya see is a 50' CB antenna tower....and at the very Top of it is the TV antenna....guess it was back in '02-'04 that I put it up there....one-handed....I didn't have a strap or belt, so I had to hang-on with one hand...while using the other to Place it inside the Motor that turns it....yeh, a gust of wind came thru and grabbed the antenna and 'Spun' me around...was Close to just letting Go of it, but I got it back as the gust subsided...that was when I was 'Loading and Unloading' trucks for a 'Livin'....sure couldn't do a 'Repeat' today, I tell ya!!....
There's nothing like a little 'Moisture' to watch the Fire ant Hills 'Grow'
   ....gonna try some DE on these and see if it does any good and if not, then have some other stuff to use....but now is the best time to 'Attack'


----------



## Bruce

Never had the displeasure of meeting fire ants. 

Not complaining!

Looks like DE should work, make sure it is food grade, not pool stuff. Borax as well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh @Baymule ....Joyce said to tell ya Thanks!!...and that you are so Sweet!....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Had to get out this morning and 'Share' 12dz eggs with some others...we were running out of Fridge space....even had some up at the house...and, still have 3dz in the Fridge now!! Oh well, it felt Good to pass them on to others... during the afternoon 'Break from Animals' time, I was able to lay down the 'Growth', so it can be Burned before the Fence goes Up... ...still have to get the old corner out....and something I was meaning to share for 2 days now and keep Forgetting....we've had tree frogs 'Croaking' for 3days now....


----------



## Baymule

A good, quick and easy supper for some of those eggs..... is a frittata.
It's basically a baked omelet. For me and my husband, I beat 3-4 eggs in a bowl and have my other ingredients ready. I heat an iron skillet with a little oil in it. I like to use chopped ham, fresh spinach and top with cheese. When the skillet is hot, I pour in the eggs, add the ham and spinach and top with grated cheese. Bake at 350 degrees for 15-20 minutes or until the eggs set. You can use any kind of meat, vegetable, cheese or no cheese.

Didn't it feel good to share your very own fresh eggs?


----------



## CntryBoy777

It Sure did Bay....we like to Surprise some with them....haven't seen Any yet that didn't have a Smile on their Face before we leave....just us, being us...we Love it!!


----------



## Bruce

I'm down to my last 8 fresh eggs, still have 9 frozen. Going to be pretty lean on Sunday mornings unless some of the 1.5 Y/O girls decide to go back into production when they have finished moulting.


----------



## Mini Horses

Ahhhh...when they finish.   I feed Xtra protein to help quicken, they love mealworms.   1.5 y/o should lay more but, weather can also  slow them.   My young pullets who began laying late summer are doing well, maybe 5 eggs vice 7 per week.  The older gals, may lay 2 days & off one, or every other day for another month when they'll get back into full production.   So one day I may get 7 and the next 12, etc.  

Some people add lights in AM to lengthen their day which is supposed to give more eggs.   I just let them rest a little and they reward me 8-9 months a year with full production.  By doing that I find they lay well for 3 years, then slower. And some hens do better in winter than others.


----------



## Baymule

I like to add new pullets each year. Buy chicks in the spring, then in the fall, they start laying and take up the slack from the older girls. I used to add 6 sex links each year and butcher the oldest 6 in the fall when they started their second molt. I gave away most of my chickens before we moved and am now back to a full coop.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are having success mainly due by getting them the beginning of June this past yr...so, they have missed their 'Seasonal Molt'...and by having the ducks we are hoping they will take up some of the slack....tho, I know Bay doesn't like em, but they sure have endeared theirselves to us...and yes they are Messy, but we have a perfect area for them to be Messy in....and since we tend to 'Cater' to our animals, we have tried to place them in a 'Comfortable Environment' for them to be just what they are....Waterfowl....


----------



## CntryBoy777

So @Baymule are ya goin back to your old routine, or have ya got something else in mind?


----------



## Mini Horses

This coming summer will be first time in many years that I have to butcher older ones.   Went with no birds for a while, then a small flock of 10, some drop outs, then a (now dead) possum took last 6 .    Began again, about 50 now, and add pullets each year to replace oldies.   

I suspect Bay will do butchering this year.   I know I will add & butcher.  HOPE that I will have my  Buff Orps sit again and hatch a new flock for me -- both their own eggs (BO roo) and some from other hens.   Excess roos will also see "the pot".   It's not my fav thing to do but, feed costs for them and me.......besides, how many do I need??  They have a good life while in my care.

Here, I sell some, give some to friends, neighbors and those who just have a need.  What goes around, comes around.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, we have decided that if/when we have one 'Set', we'll give her some to set on...even some duck eggs....tho, neither are a yr old get...and won't be til around June 1st...so, we're not expecting it anytime Soon, but when it does we will 'Cycle' too....right now we only have Wyandottes, but not limited to just them....but, 11 is all we can Handle right now, along with the goats and ducks....until some more Fence is up....gonna work on the Bird yard tomorrow hopefully and separate the ducks and chickens....would run them together, but both have proved they can 'Top' the fence...so, don't wanna be Chasing em all over the place if they stir each other Up and both get a few Out....


----------



## CntryBoy777

It wasn't too bad out today...as long as ya wasn't standing in the Wind.......it was a bit Gusty and had a chill in it....wking in the shade 'Mucking Out' the duck pen kept me Warm with the 'Windbreak'....got some pics of the Boys....just the other day, on another 'Thread' I mentioned about the goats 'Smeller'....or nose....and how they Know when ha are Toting pellets...and which pocket they are In, before ga get close...I got Proof....
 this is Comet 'Nipping' at my pocket...after I signaled to him the Hands were Empty....here's another with Lightning... he thinks the foot...My foot...is the Button to 'Push' for Treats.... they are so mistreated.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, with chickens that get out, they will return to their roost at dusk.     Mine will even roam with others out from another pen and they always go back to their "own"  coop at night.   I have 2 roos who will run with the hens all day, returning to their own roost at night...NOT by the hens.    Yep, they come to the party alone and leave the same way.


----------



## Mike CHS

That wind was not feeling good today. Supposedly it was 42 out but felt a lot colder.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We made it up to 58....but that N wind sure had a 'Bite' to it, fortunately we have windbreaks so we can still be as comfortable as we can while out Doing....except when it doesn't bother the goats, then I'd swear their doing it out of Spite....


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Mini Horses that's where we are headed towards doing, but loose dogs around here, so I want to get the fence up to keep them out of a large protected area....otherwise, I'd just be feeding the 'Neighborhood Hounds' my birds...then, I 'll be mad and the Hassel isn't worth it....so, keeping them confined for the time being....


----------



## Mike CHS

I can't believe you got to 58 today since you aren't that far south of us but I guess it all depends on where the front goes.

Loose dogs don't fare well around here which is why mine are trained to our base area (except wandering Maisy of course).


----------



## CntryBoy777

Being west of ya, front got thru sooner, so more Sun. It is suppose to get in the low 30's here tonite but nothing Colder than that for a wk....tho, sounds like there is going to be more Moisture in the wk too.....gotta get some sakrete and dig some fence pole holes....I wouldn't have to tote any water...the ground will be wet enough to set it...like Churning butter....


----------



## Mike CHS

Churning butter I can relate to.  Our ground finally go firm enough to not need to have rope tied to your boots to keep them on.    We got some bagged cement today to lay a border on the latest shelter to divert water,


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> So @Baymule are ya goin back to your old routine, or have ya got something else in mind?



I ordered Delawares last spring, but butchered ALL the roosters because I didn't like them. I'll order Australorps next. I am working toward breeding my own chickens, looking for "that" breed that I love more than all the others. But knowing me, I'll still have some different breeds in the layer flock, I love all the different colors and patterns. Chickens are some beautiful birds. I think I want some Speckled Sussex.....  maybe a couple of Polish just for fun....


----------



## CntryBoy777

There were some that had a Great day today around here....
   .....and others Not so Good a day...........it's 48 here right now and stil a drizzly rain falling. It is suppose to be moving out around midnight and be dry tomorrow with thunderstorms coming in on Monday....guess winter has Arrived....may be getting a little bit of everything by the end of this next wk....calling for rain, turning to sleet and freezing rain, and ending with Snow thursday and friday...ya move want to Freshen those coveralls @Mike CHS ....


----------



## Bruce

It does appear that the goats are a wee bit less enthusiastic than the ducks.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have had rain on and off all day but we had already decided to take a weekend day off and did some running errands.  Other than feeding the animals it is too muddy to even try to to much of anything else outside.

Teresa got into a deep cleaning the house mode so I stayed out of the way after I got my stuff done.

I need to get a few days of no rain so I can dig some corner post holes.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well Mike I have to get some red sakrete to set mine in. I would get a headstart by digging holes first, but with the rain, I don't want to dig twice.  I have enough poles for one side of the fence; I can't get more than that in my van at one time. It's just as well cause I can't dig very many 30-36' holes at one time anyway , but would like to get it done while damp. It certainly was a Wise decision to not get in the Way or 'Dirtying' something already Cleaned.  I have made that mistake a time or two.  

After yesterday, the goats got down to 'Business' today  
tho these pics reveal that a day of rain and being "HouseBound" didn't starve them  
This is probably a good reason why 
   Lightning was letting Joyce know that this was Their time and not the cats; and, he knew she had Treats, which pocket they were in, and if ya notice his hoof is "Pressing" the treat Button; Joyce's foot. 
Sure glad they enjoyed their day, cause tomorrow we are suppose to have Storms coming thru and another 1+" to add to the 0.4" we got yesterday.  Although the Ducks will be Happy. 
Hope everyone's 1st was as just as Good as ours!! I know Mike and Teresa did seeing their Lamb!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well I got some news today. My sister has placed my Dad on a waiting list for a nursing home close to where she lives. She has got him using a walker and his recall memory is quickly fading. She has 5 children and a bunch of grandkids, they stopped in at different times for the holidays and said Dad was a total terror during it, so it is the best for all concerned.
This means that I am less hesitant about moving to the house and will probably be up there in about a month or so. We are taking our time cleaning, rearranging, and setting it up area by area instead of hauling things up there and no where to put it. So, between taking care the animals having to make trips out for stuff from the stores and giving out eggs we will be working on things up there.  Oh, and I'll be working on the fence too.
Most of the bad weather stayed south of us thank Goodness; they had a tornado down Jackson way, about 170mi S of here. They reported damage but no injuries. It is suppose to be decent weather tomorrow, but then another chance of rain, then Cold by Thurs-Fri time with a  chance of some Flakes; guess the idiots will be out emptying the shelves here. It truly is hilarious to see them "Freaking Out"Oh well we all need entertainment from time to time. Now for the biggest News....Joyce has fallen in Love with Mel, Maisy, Merlin, well I guess ya get the picture (would've listed more) but, those are the pics I've shown her and have seen some GP on Craigslist in the area so may start looking for one from a decent situation....my first Dog in about 18-19yrs....  just in case ya couldn't tell I'm quietly EXCITED!!...while she is watching TV.... So if ya are looking for me....I'll be lurking in the Guardian threads soaking up info....and oh yes, asking Questions!!


----------



## Mike CHS

We are finding it to be a whole different world but go for it.


----------



## Latestarter

Since you're not as young or mobile as you once were, be real selective and especially careful with rescue animals. LGDs are pretty big, powerful, independent, and will quickly take over your life if you let them, and it isn't so hard to do!  Mel's a big love bug, but when I take him outside the yard fencing onto the property, there's no getting him back inside until he's investigated the entire property line, whether that's my intention or not. And I do have to grumble at him if he decides he wants to cross under the fence at wash outs. As he's gotten braver I've pretty much decided not to do that anymore until all the existing perimeter fence has been replaced and electrified. Folks around here shoot strays.


----------



## Baymule

That's good news! Read up on the LGD forum, lots of info there. I read everything I could find, so when Paris came to us, I wasn't TOTALLY ignorant, just kinda ignorant.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well we are on the weather "Rollercoaster" again, but are on the "Downhill" side of it now with dropping temps. We are suppose to be in the 20's for the next 5 nights with a possible accumulation of up to a half inch of snow Thurs night and Friday morning. The highs will be in the mid 30's to low 40's so it won't be hanging around to long, but will post pics while it is here.  Speaking of pics, I got a couple yesterday from the area to be fenced towards the house, so ya can see the line of sight, and the front porch.....
   I was standing just about on the soon to be fence line.
There is some work to do on the front porch, but we are thinking about enclosing a portion of it and screening the rest. Joyce wants to have a place for aome Tropical plants and I would like to have a small wood stove, so we could have a fairly decent sitting area other than the picture window. Still reading and researching about dogs, so will be a bit before making a decision, I like to take some time and not rush into things.


----------



## Latestarter

Rather than a wood stove for the porch, perhaps you could consider one of those "umbrella" type propane heaters?  https://www.amazon.com/Palm-Springs...564000&sr=8-2&keywords=propane+outside+heater
A lot cheaper than a wood stove and no issues with it continuing to burn for hours after you're done on the porch... Use it when needed, otherwise it sits waiting and ready.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's a good idea and I like the unit. It would be better on the backporch....thinking of the wood stove in the enclosed end so when the next big ice storm comes in we'd have a heat source available at anytime. We have plenty of wood around here, and love the smell. It would only be a 2-Eye about knee high, may not be used very often but there if needed. The house has a 1,000gal propane tank so it will last a while, but is also cooking and hot water source too.


----------



## Latestarter

Ahhhh I understand now... Gotcha!


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, I decided today to share some Fresh stuff ya haven't seen before here. It has been briefly mentioned about the road we live on in some posts early on in the Adventures, but ya have never seen any of it, so I got a couple of pics of each direction to share...just so ya can see just what is seen from the road....... our property is to the left in this pic, and my drive is at the bottom of the hill in the bright spot on the road. I am standing in the drive that goes to the house.  this is looking in the opposite direction and between where I am standing and the drive on the right is the property line. Everything on the other side of the road is fields and woods. They mainly grow soybeans and milo in the fields here, cotton and corn or in other fields off this road. It is corporate farming and they watch the land like Hawks, because they charge people to hunt there. There are hundreds of miles of roads like this all over this area of Ms and with the tree cover it would be very difficult to pinpoint by the pics... Just wanted to prove to ya I ain't lying when I refer to living in the "Sticks", it is much more than just a saying....it is Reality. There are many that travel the roads with chainsaws in their vehicles just to clear the roads of trees, limbs, and branches that fall and block the path thru....after storms there are chainsaw Parties in the roads...neighbors helping neighbors, and can't wait for paid road crews to clear it all. These are the only directions out of here so ya gotta do what ya gotta do...


----------



## Mike CHS

Our rural community in Pensacola was like that.  After every hurricane about a dozen of us would clear about a mile of down trees.  We were at the end of the electrical grid so we could be without power for 2-3 weeks or more.  We were 32 days after Hurricane Ivan which sat offshore without moving for about a day just beat our little community up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The main reason people here get so "Freaked Out" about Snow and stuff is because of the big Ice storm back in '94 when there was over an inch of ice that brought Everything to a screeching Halt for about 18hrs before there was any power restored to Anything. Corporate stores could not operate, and the Mom&Pop's brought out the pencil and paper. Here the power was out for 13.5 days. The big "A Frames' out in the fields were bent to the ground, so they had to wait for pcs to be trucked in and couldn't take trucks into the fields. They had any and everything that had tracks shuttling material to workers in the fields. There are still jugs of water at the house from that time. Mom said she never wanted to be caught in that condition again. Oh, and the only reason they got it back was, it took Dad that long to Find a generator to purchase. The grid was down close to 30days.
It is firmly "Emblazined" in the minds of anyone that was in this area at that time.
We were NW of Orlando when we had our 3acres there, and was there for the 4 hurricanes that came in that year, I think one was named Charlie it was in '05 anyway, and we dodged the Bullet each time. Worst damage was a blown down tree and some limbs. Nice to have some extra water, cause ya can always flush the toilet without the pump. I really don't like "Baring" myself when it is below +30... and sitting on an Ice Cold seat just Ain't gonna HAPPEN!....used outdoor Johns growing up...and I refuse!!....


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> Our rural community in Pensacola was like that.  After every hurricane about a dozen of us would clear about a mile of down trees.  We were at the end of the electrical grid so we could be without power for 2-3 weeks or more.  We were 32 days after Hurricane Ivan which sat offshore without moving for about a day just beat our little community up.


Good reason to move to TN!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well we have wide-spread White stuff everywhere!!  and the Dotties and Goats have the same reaction...
 they truly have a "Puzzled Look" on their faces....What is this Stuff... they won't even get on the deck...
   this is what Round 1 has brought us...and we'll see what Round 2 brings just a little later. The stuff that fell first melted with ground heat and then froze, so there is a thin layer of ice with snow on Top. Lots of road closures here and up into Tn, accidents everywhere. Anxious to see what the ducks do when they get out. Should be getting to ya shortly Mike if ya ain't started yet.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Joyce went out to check on the cats, one is in each of the buildings, Cheetos thought he wanted out and put a paw out the door to the ground. When it touched the snow he quickly "Crawfished" back and decided it was Better to stay In than to go Out....


----------



## NH homesteader

That's funny! My ducks always loved snow.  The chickens insist upon a shoveled path or they stay inside.  Brats. Turkeys don't seem to notice, or the pigs. 

Funny to see their reactions!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, the Dotties are huddled in their downstairs pen on the roost pole I have in there for them. The goats didn't even bleet when I walked to the pen with pellets this morning...they were in Shock, I think....


----------



## Mike CHS

We had the same freeze/thaw/freeze thing going on here also.  I haven't driven on ice since 1974 and after today I hope it's another 40 some years before I have to again.  Teresa had a contact curl up into her upper eye and couldn't get it out so we had to go into Lewisburg.  The northerners are probably all laughing at us cold weather wimps.


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## CntryBoy777

Well having Experienced their Weather, I understand the Amusement... However, they have the equipment and set-up to deal with it, cause it is a rare occurrance here, and never lasts very long to justify the cost. But, our Pluses far outweigh their Negatives...so, I will endure their Laughter gladly... and be thankful that under the snow out there right now is this.......which the goats would rather eat than that ole dried up Hay...and my hay Cost is very minimal...about $6.50/mnth, if that. Tho I only have 3, but the forage will support more, but the amount of fencing won't. Not to mention the 3 growing seasons for the garden.... This dusting will be gone Sun or Mon and temps back in the 60's come Tues.


----------



## Mike CHS

They are saying back up into the 50's by Tuesday next week.  There are a bunch of kids sledding on the hill up from our place in this picture.  I wish I had a zoom camera because they are flying down that hill!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, when I was growing up in Memphis we'd get cardboard out of the dumpsters behind stores and find some hills to slide down...that was before there was any 'Recycling', so we 'Recycled' it ourselves...


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks for sharing the white stuff pictures.  Gray skies here and temp's about 28 (@ 2pm) so it's gonna be a really chilly night. No white stuff here. Used to love sledding when I was a kid  Would build jumps to catch air... was awesome. Every kid should have the opportunity to try it! Stay warm all!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I just realized something Latestarter...your avatar is showing Mel left in Co...didn't ya take him with ya to Tx? Isn't he a Tx dog now?....and ya haven't taken or posted Pics of him there, and ya are a Moderator and "Example" for us to Follow... oh, this must be one of those "Do as I say to Do, NOT as ya See me Do" things, huh?...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Uh-Oh!!!...there is an active Shooter situation in Ft Lauderdale at the airport!!


----------



## Latestarter

Danged... I been officially called out  I've been remiss and I'll get on that directly. I'm not a big picture taker like many...


----------



## Mike CHS

I did get a bit of zoom with our camera.  You can't get a good feel for 'scale' because of the zoom but that hill is probably 600 plus feet down.  Our property in this direction goes to the road at the base of that hill but a bit of trivia about our place - right in the middle of that tree line is a CSX railroad track that goes into a tunnel that runs UNDER our driveway.  We own on both sides of the railroad and it is so steep that it's wasted space.


----------



## Mike CHS

I just turned on the news.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know they are having Fun over there...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I took a pic today for @TAH .... this is as Close as we get to seeing a Frozen Waterfall....


----------



## TAH

Haha...love it! 
Thanks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was an interesting day here at the Lazy A** today. The goats this morning was in Shock....posted pic earlier...but bt noon they had figured out it wasn't That bad...
 ...they were ready for their daily Walk, but we weren't; so, this is the first day that we said No since we got them in 7/15. Not too bad for us 2 in all the conditions.
The Dotties stayed in their downstairs pen even with the gate open, but the Ducks on the other hand.... had a Blast, but they were wanting their Tub.... wasn't going to happen with the hose not being connected...toting the necessary water was more than Enough for each of us...replaced it twice today.  Although they are certainly worth it, extra wasn't on the List.
Oh, while I was up at the house today I found something that might be of interest to some of ya.... I believe Mom got this back in the '50s and you'd never find one made today like it....and sure wouldn't find it for that Price...original box...


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> We had the same freeze/thaw/freeze thing going on here also.  I haven't driven on ice since 1974 and after today I hope it's another 40 some years before I have to again.  Teresa had a contact curl up into her upper eye and couldn't get it out so we had to go into Lewisburg.  The northerners are probably all laughing at us cold weather wimps.



I never EVER laugh at freeze-thaw-freeze. That sh1t is the worst. And we currently have a lot of ice in our driveway/parking area. I cleaned out the wood stove yesterday and spread the contents of the full bucket out there.

Y'all down there in TN and MS have more snow on the ground that we do up here!

That looks like some pretty tough sledding @Mike CHS !!



CntryBoy777 said:


> I just realized something Latestarter...your avatar is showing Mel left in Co...didn't ya take him with ya to Tx? Isn't he a Tx dog now?....and ya haven't taken or posted Pics of him there, and ya are a Moderator and "Example" for us to Follow... oh, this must be one of those "Do as I say to Do, NOT as ya See me Do" things, huh?...



Touché @CntryBoy777


Latestarter said:


> Danged... I been officially called out  I've been remiss and I'll get on that directly. I'm not a big picture taker like many...



Yet you tell every person that joins how much we LOVE pictures. Yes, you surely should be doing as you say


----------



## Latestarter

ouch... well... we all DO love pictures, me included... I just don't take them   tough to post what you don't have...


----------



## Bruce

Too true! I am quite sporadic. No cell phone camera in my pocket so if I take a picture I have had some reason to take my camera outside for that specific purpose.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well I guess any ole Excuse is better than None...


----------



## Latestarter

Man... no slack in light attack...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw @Latestarter I never "Attack" a friend...a nudge, a "Ribbing", or making known an "Observation" may be, but never an "Attack"....here in Ms we "Pick At" friends, but only "Attack" our foes.  Those that are foes never have to "Guess" if they are or are not, because they will know in no uncertain terms.  Life is too short to not have Fun, so I don't spend much time facing foes. I have better things to do than argue, fuss, and fight. But, I do really enjoy "Ribbing" friends.


----------



## Baymule

Our freezing weather is leaving, going to be in the upper 70's in a few days. I sure am glad, been toting buckets of boiling water to de-ice the animals water.


----------



## Mike CHS

We found out you can't add hot water to a frozen galvanized bucket when the temps don't get above freezing all day and night.   We have 3 that need replacing since the buckets swelled up when they refroze.


----------



## CntryBoy777

This is the first morning that all the water for all the animals was froze solid. We just exchanged the buckets or dishes and let the others thaw in the tub. All the animals treated the warm water like hot tea, coffe, or hot chocolate...


----------



## Mike CHS

Yep - our ewes come running when we add hot water to their water trough.  Need to pick up a couple of 3 packs of buckets from Tractor Supply tomorrow since we need to pick up some alfalfa anyway.  We are building a chicken A frame tomorrow so we can add some chickens to the mix soon.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yay chickens! You're busy!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We use plastic buckets for the goats. Joyce used to work at Wendy's and she brought home a Bunch of 5gal pickle buckets they ended up just throwing away, before she quit. I figured with the goats there would be casualties, but they have held up pretty good. Their feed buckets are mop buckets from DG...minus the handle. The old doe Star got one over her neck and since a goat doesn't have a Reverse gear she was running around the pen trying to get her body thru.... by the time I got to her she had it down to her widest gut point. When Lightning saw me out he went to letting out a "Blood Curdling" scream, while Comet was trying to butt it off of her. I had to snap the handle off to get her out. From that point on the handles come off immediately. Next time I hook my phone up to the Puter I will post a pic of what was left of it...


----------



## Mike CHS

Teresa has a flu/cold bug so I had to find something to do.    I think @CntryBoy777 won't mind if I use his thread to ramble.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Your more than Welcome here Mike. What kind of Chickens ya thinking about and how many?


----------



## Mike CHS

We have been thinking about Americauna (sp) for awhile.  We will only start with 4 or 5  since we have a hatchery not far from us.


----------



## Baymule

I get food grade buckets from the donut shop. I use them in the house, storing everything from garden seeds to food items. I use them outside for water, carrying feed, storing small tools...... love my buckets! LOL

Sure hope Teresa feels better soon. I hate getting sick, who has time for that? Yeah, what kind of chickens are ya'll getting?


----------



## Mike CHS

We have a lot of long term storage buckets but I can't use plastic buckets in the sheep pen since like another LGD on here they  become toys for Maisy and then are trash.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We've never had any of those, so don't know much about them other than they lay colored eggs.  Tho it seems many have a few in their flocks. We haven't diversified yet, but will as things move along.
Yes Bay, we have done the same thing with our buckets and it seems they are still stacked everywhere. I like them because if I am working on something I put tools, screws, fencing staples, or anything else that is needed and just tote the bucket with me, instead of making trips while holding as much as I can in each trip. Then ya always drop the screws or staples and have to pick the darn things up....


----------



## Baymule

We have 5 Ameraucana hens and 1 rooster. They don't lay every day. The colored eggs are fun, but for production, it's hard to beat red or black sex links. We have 24 chickens. I want to order more, different breeds, but have to build another coop.....


----------



## NH homesteader

We had three chickens early last spring. Then we had 7. Then 12. Now we have 17 if you count my feral escape chicken who is living in the woods. And I have 15 on the way come spring. Chicken math!

Americaunas (there are a million ways to spell it, don't remember which one is right), from what I've read, are friendly and easy to start with!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I can imagine about Maisy, Mike, tho I have never had as big a dog as that; so, I sure can't say I understand.  But, I have been around enough animals that I can "Imagine". I used to get away with a plastic tub as a hay feeder, but the boys got older and it became a Casualty of goat play....


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> We have been thinking about Americauna (sp) for awhile.  We will only start with 4 or 5  since we have a hatchery not far from us.


The APA breed is spelled Ameraucana and if you are getting your birds from a hatchery they are Easter Eggers. The hatchery might be listing them as Americana or Americauna or another intentional misspelling. Many of them refer to their blue layers as Ameraucana / Araucana. No hatchery has Araucana, you will only find them at a breeder.

Only Meyer and one other hatchery sell APA Ameraucana and Meyer sells only the Blues. They aren't cheap, that is another way to tell they are EEs which sell for $3.64 for a day old female at Meyer. Their Blue Ameraucana is $21.40 for a female. I don't recall which other hatchery sells APA Ameraucana. A real APA Ameraucana will always be sold with the color specified since there are only certain colors that meet the SOP.

Now that you think I am an Ameraucana snob  I don't have any. I will be getting 1 EE chick in late April along with 2 Exchequer Leghorns, 2 Barnevelders and 2 Welsummers. I currently have:
4.5 Y/O: 1 EE, 2 Faverolles, 2 Black Australorp and an Ancona
1.5 Y/O: 2 EE, 2 Black Australorp, 2 White Rocks

I like variety and the ability to tell which girls are laying.



Mike CHS said:


> We have a lot of long term storage buckets but I can't use plastic buckets in the sheep pen since like another LGD on here they  become toys for Maisy and then are trash.


That is for sure! Merlin would snake anything plastic. Half and full gallon jugs (given to him), 1 pint containers I brought stuff in for the chickens. And the big green cat litter jug I use to bring water down from the house to the barn. Don't know what it is about plastic.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Mike CHS when does the "Whistlin Season" begin? There is a kennel and training ground up around Hernando on US 51. I thought about talking to them to see if there are any events up there to go Watch.


----------



## babsbag

I started with 9 chickens about 7 years ago and have about 30 right now. All different kinds. I have owned Barred Rocks, New Hampshires, Red Sex Links, Easter Eggers, Polish, Silver Spangled Hamburgs, Wyandottes, Cornish, Brahmas, Australorps, Orpingtons, CA Grays, Marans, and many many mutts. Also had Bantams breeds of many of those varieties and Silkies. I love the Easter Eggers but right now I am missing my Barred Rocks and will be getting some of those in the spring.


----------



## NH homesteader

I knew Bruce knew... But my new phone won't let me tag people... Annoying.

Love, love my Dominiques. Never liked chickens much until we got them. Not great producers though. But the calmest birds!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We only have the GLW right now, so far so good, but there is one roo that I am watching close...I've seen the "Look' too many times in my life to Know when they are thinking about it... these are mine and not anyone elses around here, so I don't have to put up with it any longer than I decide to deal with it...and it won't take long and he'll be "Floppin".  We do have a Crockpot.


----------



## CntryBoy777

When we get some more I thought about some Polish, Welsummer, and Australorp. We aren't too keen on the breeds with feathers on the feet, just not our "Taste". Those Polish are very interesting to be honest. May look to get some guineas too, they can be gotten pretty easy around here.


----------



## NH homesteader

My roo needs the occasional talking to from my DH. He hates it, he embarrasses him by cuddling him and playing with his wattle bahaha poor Brewster avoids us like the plague for weeks after! He's only had two or three such lessons and he's 3 now.


----------



## Bruce

@Beekissed has given her procedure for taming a roo that is aggressive toward people. As best I can paraphrase it:
Teach him that you are in charge, he is not. Some examples I remember 

Keep him from eating until you let him
Use a long stick to keep moving him around. You aren't hitting him, just using it to get in the way of where he wants to go
Don't walk around him, walk through him. That doesn't mean stepping on him, just making him move out of your way instead of you moving out of his way.
If he doesn't learn that he is below you in the pecking order, "Hello Freezer Camp!"
She can correct or add of course. 

I thought about Guineas @CntryBoy777  but everything I see and read says they are loud. 
A lot. 
And annoyingly so. 

You might want to visit someone that has a number of guineas before committing.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yeah he doesn't give me problems anymore. My problem cockerel is in the freezer. Making yourself look big and scary helps too!

I really really wanted guineas. Then I spent some time around some. Deafening! And I've heard they're bullies to chickens, and they fly. Really well. And they like to take off and roost on your neighbor's roof and poo everywhere. Or so my friend tells me anyway. But some people do enjoy them.


----------



## Mini Horses

I have about 45-50 chickens right now.   Several breeds --  Black/Blue Copper Marans, Buff Orpington, Jersey Giants, Comets, Silver Wyandottes, Super Blues, EEs, Black & Lavender Ameraucana.   Only 1 Barred Rock and I do like those, just down to the one hen.    In Spring I will sell newly hatched chicks @ some of the chicken swaps.   Yep, even with TSC, they still look for breeds not carried there.   If the people only want a couple, not something they order.  Plus, I often have some started pullets which takes the chick issues off of them -- many prefer that route.

The 10" of snow yesterday kept almost all of them in their coops.  Today began at 7 degrees and they only looked out the door and said "nope"..... didn't even want to walk on that white stuff, plus it was so frigid out!   warm water served several times a day, food always there -- hey, why go out?

THEN -- 12 goats would not even THINK about stepping out.
So food and warm water all day...and it was about 4 times a day with warm water to all of these guys.   So, while watching them, I notice that one doe -- probably trips again! -- has a mucus string.   So, I check udder and she could go but I told her to wait until Tuesday when it would be 60, vice tonight when it will be about 14     OK, I begged her to wait!!!   Now, I have to keep going to check or I can't sleep all night.   These 5 are in a big barn with plenty of bedding (which they are adding to with hay waste) BUT -- 14 degrees is too cold for wet kids!!   (have 7 more in another barn).

The 14 minis were thrilled with the new roll of hay and wanted little else besides the 3" of ice off of their water trough......The other 5 minis can't eat hay, get senior complete feed, warm water.

The piggies were snuggled in their straw fill huts and just jumped out to eat, have some warm water and back inside.  Good pigs!

So I spent almost all day outside and it is COLD.   Frigid!!  Very extreme for us.   Average this time of yr are 40 days, low 30 nights.  Oh, roads are covered with snow & ice.  Fortunate that I don't have to go anywhere until Wed.  Out to check goat now.
Time to put my barn cams back up!!!


----------



## Bruce

The guinea reports from SuperChemicalGirl (she's a pharmacist) over on BYC are hilarious ... as long as they are happening to her and not to me.


----------



## Bruce

OK, I have a stupid question for y'all down in the frigid south that are carrying warm water to the animals several times a day:

Why not get a heated water bucket??? I have one for my 2 alpacas. Merlin drank from it as well. Seems like it would be worth the cost (they or stock tank heaters aren't that expensive) even if you only need them once or twice a year unlike those of us farther north that leave them plugged in for 5 months. Maybe you don't have electricity where the animals are??


----------



## NH homesteader

I don't even have heated water buckets. It's on my list! Very difficult to do with pigs, I assure you. But the goats will be getting heated buckets as soon as I figure out which ones to use.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well Bruce, ya heard Right. I learned about them at a very early age, our 24 were Free range on 180acres. I was in the 3rd, 4th, and 5th grades when we were there. It was my job to watch them to see where the nests were. I certainly don't want ya to take it wrong, but they Don't Hollar at nite, unless something stirs them on the roost, a limb of a tree. But, they are the best "Alert" that something strange is around. There are many that use them as "WatchDogs". I used to get a kick out of reading duluthralphie on BYC, he terms them as Gangsters. Also, ya have to crack the egg on a counter top, stove, or heavy pan; the shell is very hard and the size of a sm/md chkn egg.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well on the heated bucket, there isn't any power available at this time, but it is intended on an upgrade. I just don't like to use extension cords to reach over 100' by having to route it Over the fence of the goat pen, or on the ground with moisture and goats bouncing around playing Chase. I do have a bucket htr from TSC, but still have things on the List above that right now, even plan on running a spigot to the goat bldg with PVC buried and insulated above to inside the house.  those come with the expansion of the goat house. Because if I continue on, we will get some more goats. Star is 10 this yr and has had a rough life being a pasture goat, but not expecting her to last much longer, so would like her to train a couple more young ones before she does, and get her away from the boys tbat are driving her crazy when she comes into estrus. It is difficult to separate 3 goats, so thinking about 2young female pygmies.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Mini Horses I know this weather sure does make the "Routine" things much more difficult, and ya truly are Amazing. I really do hope your girl listens to you and allows you to get to Warmer weather and some much needed Rest, not to mention some Heat. We sure want ya to know our Thoughts and Prayers are with you and that everything goes extremely Well for you thru all that you "Face".


----------



## Latestarter

@Mini Horses I know the thought of "change" to a new place you've never been to is a bit scary, but we have a "welcoming committee" pretty well established down our way in NE TX   Land is affordable, and though it does get cold for a few days, it generally only lasts a few days. Gonna be back up in the 70s here starting Tuesday through about the end of the week. If you'd like to come down for a visit, you'd be welcomed 

Best of luck with your upcoming kidding(s)! Bundle up and stay warm!


----------



## babsbag

Guineas are annoying and noisy and I LOVE THEM. They do fly but usually only when frightened, they sleep high up in the trees, they ignore my chickens for the most part, they are horrible mothers, and they are great watchdogs.   
The hang together as a flock always...I have 7 of them. They are like a brigade walking along chest to chest. They don't move out of the way of cars very readily so good thing they aren't on a busy road. The entire "clan" will raise and protect the keets, but the sitting hen usually gets scared off by raccoons before they ever hatch. I collect the eggs and hatch them whenever I can. The keets need game bird or turkey starter or they usually have leg problems.

I have had two mean roosters in my time, they went into someone else's stew pot. Since mine free range they have never been a problem other than those two Colombian Wyandottes. I think I have about 10 roos that never go in the coop and probably another 4 or 5 that live in the coop. Since I incubate and keep a lot of chicks I have an over abundance of roosters but if they don't bother me I don't care.  I do thin them out on occasion and sell them for $5 each on CL and they go like crazy.


----------



## Mike CHS

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well on the heated bucket, there isn't any power available at this time, but it is intended on an upgrade. I just don't like to use extension cords to reach over 100' by having to route it Over the fence of the goat pen, or on the ground with moisture and goats bouncing around playing Chase. I do have a bucket htr from TSC, but still have things on the List above that right now, even plan on running a spigot to the goat bldg with PVC buried and insulated above to inside the house.  those come with the expansion of the goat house. Because if I continue on, we will get some more goats. Star is 10 this yr and has had a rough life being a pasture goat, but not expecting her to last much longer, so would like her to train a couple more young ones before she does, and get her away from the boys tbat are driving her crazy when she comes into estrus. It is difficult to separate 3 goats, so thinking about 2young female pygmies.



We have the same issue about not wanting to run extension cords when everything is freezing.  We have a trough heater that we used to warm bath water in buckets during the first year in our renovation but it has no thermostat and can't be run unattended.

@CntryBoy777 there won't be any trials until the weather breaks in the spring that we know of.  Our main one isn't until labor day but hopefully we can get more involved in others as our dogs get more experience.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @Mike CHS wasn't sure about when they started, I will try to get by the place in Hernando, not as easy right now cause there is a bridge being repaired between here and there. It was washed out last spring when we got the 13" of rain in 2 days. I' ll let ya know what I find out, but I like watching and it is closer by; still have plans to see ya in Action tho. 
@babsbag I sure do like to watch and listen to them "Chatter", and they are one of the Best buggers ya can get. Tho here losses have to be factored in the keeping of them, because coon, fox, coyote, and owls can take a heavy toll. Once I get my fencing up, they will have a protected area available to fly to if something is after them. But, it is more their nature to fight and chase than to run. Depending on how long they do last, I'll either replace or cut the losses, but I do enjoy them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@NH homesteader @Bruce in my many battles with roosters, I have never had a rooster come at me while I was facing him, they always wait til your back is turned. I have baited a couple that have made me mad, just to give me reason to hit them. I have rolled them for a couple of rolls, knocked them out, and bloodied their combs; still would get up and come right back at me. So, I don't "Play or Tolerate' it very long at all, because I have never, ever had one to Stop attacking once they start. I wish they would "Learn their Lesson', but I have not experienced that side of it.


----------



## Bruce

I wouldn't want to run extension cords long distances either!


----------



## babsbag

I am the queen of long cords.   We use them for all of our outside barn lights and DH just runs them through the trees and wraps the connections so that they stay dry. We have been using them for 8 years now. Hopefully this summer I will get trenching done now that I own a trencher.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sooo --  I do actually have several heated buckets & tubs.   During some re-allocation of barns/pastures this summer, some animals were placed where only extension cords would allow their use.  Plus one of those ext cords would have to run thru a goat area...can we say "chew toy"?   This is not the time I generally have weather this cold -- and this much SNOW us about an every 5-7 yr event.   To run the tubs (5 @16 & 20 gal) for about 2 wks straight runs that electric bill up by about $200.    When I know it is going to be a long stretch, I bite the bullet.   But, running several also runs the risk of breakers popping -- then iced water anyway.  They tubs can get too warm for drinking.   Special timers are needed to handle the surge for them if you put them on cycles.  Some of the 5 gal ones are used for single set ups.   When temps this low, you have to haul water to refill, anyway.   I have used my 100 gal tub to dip from and put into the heated tubs.  Several of my minis are to short to even drink from that tub unless really full.

Manure management comes into play also.   Goats like to lay next to the warm tubs, when they stand they often have their butt by the tub and deploy!    Dumping water in the barn is not good.   You have to keep bucket out of area with head room to reach thru barrier & drink, basically.   I have used a large tub to keep warm water to dip from in the barn, to smaller buckets.   Up north, when it's -20, you can't even keep hoses unfrozen when you try to run water, which makes my "short season" cold seem silly.

Chicken coops -- no power to them.   Once I have established the final locations (different pens, different breeds) then I will correct that with electric runs.   Hopefully, this will be last winter for it to be a problem.

Was -2 last night & risen to 11 when I got up to have DD call to say no water at her house -- she is at end of my underground lines at back of farm.    Had my coffee and headed to barn to find frozen spots.  Methodically placed hair dryer at locations and freed all up within 2 hrs.  Using several spigot outlets, could determine where flow was clear.    (NOTE:  Do not drink 2 cups coffee and go out in cold unless you plan a few trips back & forth!)  

GOOD news --   doe held her kids !   One more day and she can have them anytime!!!!!  Tue 48 and up to 70 by Fri, they say.
Hoping those few days will be decent weather otherwise & I can get the water tub situations under control in prep for late Jan & Feb -- our usual cold time.  I'll just plug them in at night.

Snow not going anywhere today.   Tomorrow will be better which makes today better, just knowing that.


----------



## babsbag

I lost a few guineas this year when I was having coyote problems but usually they fly into trees to get away from ground predators. Owls would be another story and maybe that is where mine went. They will not sleep in the coop.


----------



## Mini Horses

I've had guineas and loved them.   YES to bug control.  Mine were very quiet unless someone came onto property where they like to roam.   Owl took my last ones.    Several had been trained to a shelter but, it was a challenge to keep them that way.   They decided the roof would do....owls loved it!     One day I may get more, right now cooping for chickens is the priority for birds here.


----------



## babsbag

Actually mine don't make the horrible racket unless on alert. They do make this low key kind of noise a lot, reminds me of a goose honking. I ignore them most of the time and they sleep far enough away that I can't hear them at night from inside the house.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We always spoke of it as "Chittering" and the alert as "Hollaring", the "Chittering" is like chickens low squawk that they do with each other, may be a tad louder, but not much but when they "Alert" there isn't anything around that can't hear it. They do have a locater call they do, too. Their version of the quail "Bob White" and "Martha".


----------



## Baymule

I like guineas, but they would probably drive DH crazy. My Daddy told me that when he was a boy, they had guineas that reproduced well, went wild and roosted all over the place. It was his job to shoot a couple with a 22 for supper. He got to be quite a shot, placing the 22 right in the eye.


----------



## Baymule

Heated buckets...nah...don't have 'em here. Ice usually lasts less than a week and only once or twice a winter. I have electricity ran to the barn and to the portable building that the sheep shed is next to. Don't have either of them wired yet. We have to build a feed and tack room in the barn, then can wire it. I have to get all the saddles, feed and general crap out of the portable building so we can even get to the walls to get it wired. Today we laid a new 3/4" plywood floor in the tool room. It was a free 8'x16' portable building--delivered! We had to put new treated 2x4's under it and 2x6 skids, then drag it to the barn. It has holes in the walls which I'll patch. It will be nice to get all my tools organized!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Wow!! Bay that asking Price was a bit steep, since it has holes and had replace some wood and to think they even Delivered it too....probably was hoping ya wouldn't notice all the Work you were going to have to do just to make it Useable!!....the nerve of some Folks....


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Baymule Oh, and what does DH say they taste like? I've heard it is all dark meat, true?


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Wow!! Bay that asking Price was a bit steep, since it has holes and had replace some wood and to think they even Delivered it too....probably was hoping ya wouldn't notice all the Work you were going to have to do just to make it Useable!!....the nerve of some Folks....


We did give him $40 for gas, but he didn't ask.....and gave him a pork roast and package of bacon-he was _delighted! _


----------



## Mini Horses

I've been told the guineas taste between chicken & pheasant.  Never butchered mine but some people do raise them for meat.  I know that when I found one carcass I was amazed at the amount of breast meat.   It was color of chicken.   They grow quickly and are excellent foragers, so economical bird meat.


----------



## Baymule

@Devonviolet had guineas. Emphasis on the _had. _She and her sweet husband butchered them and ate them. Devonviolet, care to give a chef's review on the delicacy of guinea?


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was 48 here when I went to bed last night, and 60 when I got up. The wind was blowing around 20mph and gusting to 40. I sure was glad that it wasn't 9 out there with the wind today. We both felt like we were forgetting something as we readied to tend to the animals....no Water toting today!! Hooked the hose back up and it felt like a Vacation...the wind was so bad the ducks stayed grounded...
 though, we hooked the hose up yesterday to fill their Tub and they got so Excited there were others that joined Little Bit for the Fly, Dive, Swim, Jump, and Fly routine.... It was Joyce's first time witnessing it. I was ready to video today, but the wind put a damper on it... Dang it!!...I'll keep trying... Lightning found the New treat pocket... he is the one of the 3 that really likes the Beet pulp, the other 2 will eat it, but rather have the pellets. I don't know about others, but these 3 can get really "Hyped Up" on too much of it though, so I just dole it out a little at a time... Even the goats looked for a wind break today... we were sure Glad too! They needed to clean-up some honeysuckle there anyway. We had sunshine yesterday til about 2pm but it started clouding up and continued today. I sure didn't mind it though with temps in the mid 60's... have several dahs ahead with chances of rain, but I sure will take besides that Mess that was around for 3-4 days. I gotta get started with doing some things around here while the temps are tolerable.


----------



## Mike CHS

We were about the same today only not quite as warm.  The wind was wicked but showed me where I did not put enough screws in the new lean-to which I will fix tomorrow.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, Mike leave it to the weather or women to "Point Out' a man's Flaws!!


----------



## Baymule

In the 70's here today and the wind was like a wind tunnel! I let the chickens out, but they scrunched under the portable building to get out of the wind!


----------



## Mike CHS

I WILL fix it tomorrow but Teresa did see where I missed putting in screws. In my defense it was out of my reach and I meant to but did not go back and check


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was surprising to me Bay, the Dotties had no problem being out and scratching; but, the ducks stayed huddled most of the time. The empty plant containers and other stuff blowing around kept them tense and ran into their inner pen a lot today...tho, the Buzzards riding the wind at tree top level didn't help either. The cats even stayed in the storage building.


----------



## NH homesteader

Aerial predators seem to bother ducks more than chickens. I do believe it's because they are significantly more intelligent.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Mike CHS there was a similar situation here with an upper panel above the ducks on the bird house. Joyce came rushing in telling me the wind was banging it and the plywood was ripping and breaking. I went out to climb the ladder knowing I had miss aligned the panel, but I can only work with my hands above my head for so long before they go numb; so, it was one of those I'll get back to it things. So, I knew it was missing a corner screw. When I got up there to it the plywood was fine it had one of those brown streaks in it like some plywood does, but she thought it was ripped, so I realigned it and screwed it all back on.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have noticed NH that the chickens are more interested in what's going on at ground level and it is the roos that glance at the sky; but, the ducks stay fairly grouped and there are always a couple looking skyward. They don't leave it to just the drake, tho they will wait for his call before they run as a group to their inner pen. The chickens are not grouped and scatter every which-a-way when the roos alert call. It is much easier to get the ducks in tbeir pen than the chickens too. The ducks will line up and waddled in with very little herding, I talk to them and they just do it, pretty neat. If ya don't have corn or scratch ya would never get the chickens in before dark.


----------



## NH homesteader

My chickens go in before dark, but there is no way I could convince them to go in before they're ready. We used to herd the ducks in at night, because they wanted to sleep outside. They're pretty easy to herd... Well unless you have an overexcited dog join the party.


----------



## Devonviolet

Baymule said:


> @Devonviolet had guineas. Emphasis on the _had. _She and her sweet husband butchered them and ate them. Devonviolet, care to give a chef's review on the delicacy of guinea?


   Well, "delicacy" is a bit of over statement.  

We had 3 guineas, that were about 18 months old, when we butchered them.





The meat was dark & tasted like wild game bird. It was tough, to say the least. We ate the breasts first. DH wanted to surprise me & cooked the first pkg of breast meat on the grill. It was a huge disappointment, because it was like rubber. We ended up putting them in the crock pot & slow cooking them all day. That did help. They weren't like rubber, but they were very tough.

The remainder of the guinea meat got slow cooked all day, in the crock pot. As with the breast meat, slow cooking took the rubberiness (is that a word???) away, but it was stll tough.

In all fairness I'm sure if we had butchered them at 3 months, the meat would have been a lot more tender. It still would have been all dark meat, & would have tasted like wild game bird meat.

We were blown away by the huge amount of yellow fat under the skin, of these birds.

Once rendered, we ended up with a yellow oil, that we stored in jars, in the fridge & used to cook eggs & add to soups & stews. It did have a stronger flavor. So, a little went a long way.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Interesting!  I've always wondered about guinea meat - thanks for the info!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @Devonviolet , I guess that is why Mom never considered them as "Dinner" back in the day... I had heard that they were all dark meat. I have never heard of them being thought of as a "Menu Item". I know it takes a Blow to crack the eggs...they can roll off a countertop and ya still have to crack them. They are fine to eat, just a really hard shell.


----------



## Devonviolet

NH homesteader said:


> My chickens go in before dark, but there is no way I could convince them to go in before they're ready. We used to herd the ducks in at night, because they wanted to sleep outside. They're pretty easy to herd... We
> 
> 
> frustratedearthmother said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting!  I've always wondered about guinea meat - thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ll unless you have an overexcited dog join the party.
Click to expand...

Early on in our foray into free ranging chickens, @Baymule suggested using a stick to herd the chickens. So, DH went out into the woods & cut a 5 foot stick, from a sapling. I call it my "staff".

When it is time to bring the chickens in, I usually get a cup of chicken scratch and go into the chicken yard, to sing my little song : "Chooook, chook, chooook chook chook."  that usually works like a charm.  The girls just LOVE their chicken scratch! They come running & flying low, to get their fair share of treats.
​
Once in a while we get a stray chook or two that isn't finished dust bathing or scaring up grubs. That's where my staff works wonders to convince the girls they want to go home for the night. It is like a 5' extension of my arm.   A few taps on the rump sends them scampering for home.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I know it takes a Blow to crack the eggs...they can roll off a countertop and ya still have to crack them. They are fine to eat, just a really hard shell.



We never did get any eggs from our guineas. Maybe we ended up with all males.  

We do get eggs from our turkey hen. They are about twice as big as a chicken egg, with a huge yolk. The shell is tough. But the membrane is even tougher! And the eggs taste delicious - very similar to chicken eggs.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The duck eggs are the same way harder with a thick membrane, but ooohh so Good!! Especially in baked goods and puddings.


----------



## Bruce

My hens put themselves away at night. Of course with few exceptions they get scratch every evening on my timetable so I can close up the barn so they are well trained (by me or them, doesn't matter).

I've had no luck moving stragglers with a long stick, they run the opposite way I want them to go, including jump flying over the stick. Pretty much they have to be "Hansel and Gretel"ed toward the barn.


----------



## Devonviolet

Interesting . . . back on Sept. 20th, you showed a picture of Callie, on your recliner.

A couple days before Christmas, we "gifted" ourselves with 2 new LazyBoy recliners - exactly like yours.  Here is a photo I took just last night of our 2 kitties sharing my chair.

These two boys are the same age, but came to us from different animal shelters.

Porter is the orange long hair & is a Maine Coon Mix. He is about 15 lbs.




Keagan is the buff Domestic Short Hair & weighs in at about 22 lbs. He can put his paws on the kitchen counter, when he wants to eat what we are cooking. 




Porter & Keagan have totally different personalities, and for the most part tolerate each other, with an occasional skermish at meal time. Once in a while we end up with a rolling full out battle, with fur flying - literally!!!  That's what makes the fact that they were sleeping in the same chair so amazing!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mine have never been Out all day, so they don't know the difference, but the inner pen, being under the building sorta helps. I had to show Joyce how to get them in it without chasing them around the building 10-20 times...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I noticed that too when ya posted the pics of the new chairs and showed it to Joyce. We really like them and Calli does too.... Joyce sleeps in hers, but my circulation has gotten to the point that I can't recline and nap in it any more. I am 6'2" and the foot board hits my calves and cuts the blood flow off in my legs, so I only sit in it occasionally, that is why Calli has claimed it. We refer to it as "Queenie's Thorne".


----------



## NH homesteader

Am I the only one who doesn't herd chickens? Haha mine all go to bed on their own. Of course they're close to the house some I just peek out the window and when they're all in I go shut the door. I have one turkey that sleeps outside a lot. They're in a covered pen so if something big enough to break into the pen gets them, we'll hear it.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I am 6'2" and the foot board hits my calves and cuts the blood flow off in my legs,



DH is 6'2" & he ran into the same problem, with pain in his calves. Then he put a sofa pillow behind his back. That pushed his calves further onto the footrest, and problem solved.

I'm with Joyce!  I fall asleep so easily in my chair. This one lays much flatter than my old LazyBoy recliner. It is SO comfortable!  DH sleeps well, in his chair also.


----------



## Devonviolet

NH homesteader said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't herd chickens? Haha mine all go to bed on their own.


If it's later in the day, our girls put themselves to bed without our help.  Yesterday, it was still light out, and they all went into the chicken yard in their own.  They still got their treat, as incentive to do it again in the future.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw, I'd do the same as you as soon as I get the outer pen separated, but the Dotties like to get in the ducks area under the building and it is very difficult to get them separated and it sends the ducks into a Frenzy. I have yet to see any skirmish between them, but I guess it is my OCD that each inner pen shouldn't be Violated by the other one. Ya know that "Order of Things"? When we changed the water out 2-3 times a day one of the Dottie hens got out before I got the ducks put up. I left her out til I did get the ducks in, then I went and tended to the goats. It was almost dark, so I went in the yard and opened the Dotties door and she ran right in with no problem. All the others had already gone up in the building to roost.  I've dealt with chickens quite a bit, so I try to use their "Natural Instincts" to my advantage...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Joyce has problems breathing lying flat, and she is a "TV Addict" and can't sleep without it being on, so she sleeps in it and I go stretch out in bed with no TV, the past few yrs I have found it to be just irritating cause I'm only interested in the news. I gave up sports and senseless shows that are far from Reality....even tho many are listed as "Reality Shows". That is why I cut the Directv. Now there are only 22 channels to flip thru to find nothing on instead of 150... Also, why I am usually around here and respond fairly quickly.


----------



## Bruce

Those be some big cats @Devonviolet !!

We have 3 and I think they total about 32 pounds. All gotten at different times, and about 5 years apart in age. The 2 older ones came from the humane society, the younger one was dumped in front of the house at likely < 6 weeks of age 5 years ago. No way any 2 of them would be sleeping in the same chair.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, they are so beautiful!! I love the colors and markings, too. Those are good sized cats. Calli will let ya know that she is interested in food too. Tho, she doesn't eat much of anything except her food. There are exceptions, she loves pork and beef and any yeast bread, eapecially donuts, but will only eat a couple of bites. She is only 5lbs and will not eat anything that has any fish smell to it.


----------



## Devonviolet

Thanks @Bruce and @CntryBoy777!  We do love our kitties. 

Here are a couple better photos of Porter:








Here is Keagan enjoying being held by Dad:


When we lived in PA, we also had Trish, a purebred White Persian, with blue eyes. She came to us as a rescue cat. When we got her, she was 5 years old & weighed a whopping 12 lbs. She and was a butterball!  We started feeding her a grainfree diet and in about a year, she lost 5 pounds!!!  Almost half her healthy weight.  We had her for another 7 years. For the last six years of her life, she weighed 7 pounds.

We were preparing to bring all three cats to TX. Just before we moved, we started finding big pee puddles, in the carpet, around the house. We tracked it to Trish. A trip to the Vet revealed that our sweet little girl was in kidney failure. We made the difficult decision to euthanize her, rather than put her through a stressful move, only to have her die once we arrived in Texas.

Here is a portrait I took of Trish, as she sat next to Keagan in my old recliner. _ They_ did sleep together in my chair.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Today I caught the sun touching the roof of the Bird house on its way down. It was still pretty windy today, but more sunshine....temps got up to 77 here today. If it keeps this up the dang wasps will start stirring again.  it is suppose to be warm for several more days too. We have to go out tomorrow, so thinking about picking up a few bags of sakrete to set some posts ...make the trip out count for something more than paying a bill.  Oh, I got a pic of the ducks lining up to go in tonight  I just have to tell the drake to line them up and take them in.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I just have to tell the drake to line them up and take them in.



That is just too cool!!   I'm impressed!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We share more than chairs @Devonviolet .... this is Cheetos, he is an Outside cat, he weighs 15lbs, about the same as his Dad did. The momma only had 3 in the litter. It was the last litter "Fathered" by our 9yr old male, he died just a wk before they were born. So, we gave 2 away and kept one, all 3 have grown to be big cats weighing close to 15lbs each.


----------



## Devonviolet

SO! _You_ have an orange Maine Coon too!  Cool!

Most Maine Coons are either gray or brown tabby.

Porter came from a litter of four males. Three of them were Short Hair Gray Tabby's. And then there was Porter. Their mother disappeared when they were 3 weeks old. They were found, in the snow, under a bush, in someone's backyard. Porter was covered in fleas and had nasty mats in the fur on the backs of his rear legs.

I didn't realize he was a Maine Coon Mix until he was about six months old & I saw the extra long fur growing between his toes.

I didn't care what kind of cat I got. I just wanted a lap cat.  Porter turned out to be the best lap cat I ever had. He seems happiest when he is in my lap.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry to hear about your Persian @Devonviolet. Hard to lose her especially since the whole move thing was likely plenty stressful on you and DH already. 

I had a white Angora. It was my sister and BIL's. She was 2 when they headed for 2 years of shore duty in Hawaii 30+ years ago. They have really strict quarantine laws there and it didn't seem fair to the cat so she came to VT on a plane with me. She was really big .... until she was washed. Wet she was more the size of a large rat.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, in the litter all 3 were male. There was this orange one, a tuxedo, and a tabby and they were all long haired. The daddy was medium and had unique markings....I need to put a couple of pics on my phone and post them here. He was my companion for 9yrs thru heart attacks and stuff...we even hunted a rabbit together in one of the fields, but Joyce started yelling for me and the rabbit ran into the scrub brush.  Your female sure is pretty, I understand the loss. The daddy was injured and went down hill Fast with infection and went into "Head Pressing" stage so, I took him out. It was very difficult, but it was for the best. I just can't watch anything Suffer.
Really unsure about the lineage, because the dad was a feral cat we brought from Fl when we moved back here, he was 6mths old then. I did see a bobcat in the backyard there, and out of several litters before, they were all black and white or gray. After the sighting, were all tabby marked with spots on the belly and their coats all changed colors as the seasons progressed. There were kittens of the litter that 3-4 of them would hunt squirrels up in the trees. All other litters the momma cat had under the house, that litter she raised in a hollow tree....though none ever had bob tail. So, I can't say for sure one way or another...heck, I don't even know if it is genetically possible, but it sure seemed to us that they had bobcat blood in the lineage.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Devonviolet here are the pics of Cheetos and his brothers,
 Cheetos  the girl that took him named him Tuxedo, and the lady that took this one named him Batman...well her boys did. This is the daddy hus name was Angel, but I called him "Little Man" best cat I've ever been around, bar None...    the rust color that ya see got darker as the yr went on  and spread with age; he is also Calli's Dad with a different mother.


----------



## Devonviolet

Cool story, CntryBoy.  Your Chetos looks a lot like Porter did when he was asmall kitten.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I didn't pick Angel, but he picked me in Florida, and followed me around e everywhere I went on the 3acres. I was the only one he ever let pick him up off the floor, and Joyce was able to pet him in her lap. That was it and if anyone strange came around he would never be seen. We had company staying with us when the pic was taken with him eating. I had to walk away from the trailer to feed him. He would trail me to the pond here and lay on the bank while I shot turtles, when I would be headed home, he would get up and come along. I've never experienced anything like it from a cat before. He was scared of nothing and knew I would protect him, so he would run to me to avoid dogs and such.


----------



## Bruce

Cute kittens and lovely story about "Little Man". Seems he was half dog  So sorry you lost him before his time 

DD1's cat is a Tuxedo as well, named Checkers because of the:
white black (under his nose)
black white (on his chin)
Kind of like a checkerboard


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like Checkers is unique....may be enough to break that camera out and give us a "Look See"....


----------



## Bruce

If you would like to lose a fair bit of skin and blood, try rubbing that exposed belly


----------



## CntryBoy777

You speak that with conviction, so I'll take your word for it. I learned that lesson a time or 2.  "Little Man" wouldn't let ya get there or on his ribs unless he had a tick in the area and he never bit me, but would put his teeth on me and if I continued, then he would to.  I could pick him up with my hand on his belly and cradle him in my arm on his back and he was okay with that, but fingers on an exposed belly did not go over too well. 
Checkers is a really nice looking cat...Love the "Mittens"!


----------



## Bruce

We call him "nutball", "wingnut" and many other terms of endearment. DD1 also calls him Mr. Fur. 

Conviction? Yep, you gotta be fast if you touch something he doesn't want you to, even if by accident if you are scratching and HE moves. Claws on all 4 feet, plenty of teeth. He'll hit you with all of them at once then run off. 

He has this thing DD1 says is Feline Hyperesthesia. At first we thought it was cute because he often chases and plays with his tail. It was especially cute when he was little and we all know kittens play with all sorts of things. And they seem to enjoy making things harder to get so as to create a 'chase'. Here he is doing that on the banister of the old house. 






But then I noticed he bites at his tail about 2/3 down from his body. Always the same place though fortunately he doesn't cause any skin damage or pull fur. I told her he has invisible tail mites  Now of course I feel sorry for him since these non existent mites are his nerves screwing with him. It seems to be worse just before dinner time, maybe the 'excitement' of dinner gets his nervous system going.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Love It! Tho, I hate that it is a nerve problem that causes it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, today we hit 80 and had the AC running...just absolutely Crazy!! The winds are finally dying down and should be shifting more northward thru tomorrow....hi of 56 expected. Before I forget again, I have a pic for @frustratedearthmother ....
 here are some of Star's "Fuzzies".  
Got some pics of the buzzards circling and riding the wind, too....   I saw a flock of about 30 geese flying north, but they were too far up to get a pic on this phone. These buzzards keep the ducks on "Alert" I never tell them it is okay, because I don't know if they can truly tell the difference and I've noticed hawks soaring along with them too, "Alert" is good...IMO
Gotta get rid of some eggs tomorrow about 12-14dz and do some shopping. Hoping to get some burning done this wknd before the rain comes thru early next wk.....take as much advantage as we can of the weather when we get it.  Finally, I got a pic of the boys side by side without "Bumping" heads.... notice they are looking at each other either...


----------



## Mike CHS

It wasn't quite that warm here but we did get in the low 70's.  Nice enough to open the big door in the shop and get the A-frame chicken coop about half done.  It was nice doing something not sheep related.  We have been here since June of last year and we are just now getting the work shop finished enough to be able to actually use it.


----------



## Bruce

Man do you have some productive birds if you are HAVING to get rid of 12-14 dozen eggs!!!!

Love the pictures, the different blues in the sky are amazing.

Next time it gets cold, save some of it to release when it gets hot, then you won't have to run the A/C.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Mike CHS I have always wanted a Shop, but never got one, but if I ever get to cleaning out my Dad's old storage building, I'm thinking of using that for one and feed storage. I don't know a lot, but I love working with wood...and with some Guidance from you and @Bruce , I might end up making something decent....
We are getting 7duck/7-8dottie eggs a day like "Clockwork". I sure wish the weather would work that way for sure, tho being in this "Tin Can" with the front door facing SW means sunny days Raises the temp inside greatly. Much of the time we run AC during the day and heaters at night...simply Amazing!!
Oh, went by HD and Lowe's today and no pentacryl, but if I can't get it at 2 other places will order myself Bruce, not a problem at all.


----------



## Bruce

Don't order pentacryl unless you have a need for it yourself. It has only one use (to replace the water in wood as it dries so it doesn't crack) and is expensive. I have enough left to do the ends of that piece of black walnut prior to shipping. I will send it to you and order more for myself because what I have left won't to do more than that. It will likely need a week or two of immersion or "painting" several times a day to keep it from cracking after it arrives here. I won't be able to do anything with it for a couple of months, the conveyor belt on my drum sander separated at the glue joint and I've ordered a replacement. I guess I'm not supposed to use it in sub freezing temperatures.

You can get wood working guidance from @Mike CHS and me but beware. Woodshops are subject to "woodworking tool math"!!! That can make chicken math a cheap endeavor.


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> You can get wood working guidance from @Mike CHS and me but beware. Woodshops are subject to "woodworking tool math"!!! That can make chicken math a cheap endeavor.



That is one very true statement but I did most of my learning on a small Ryobi BT3 portable table saw.  I rebuilt an entire set of kitchen cabinets as my learning project that I promptly regretted but managed to get it done and looking good.  That project resulted in enough new tools that I could have had the cabinets built but it was fun.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I was thinking Bruce that I may come across some more wood, different may be, and if I have some on hand it will be available...and if, I get to doing anything on my own I'll have some too....so, I'll get some.


----------



## Bruce

OK! 

It will certainly be easier to think you want to make some stuff from raw wood you cut yourself if you don't have to worry about it cracking.


----------



## CntryBoy777

To tell ya just how long it has been since I tried to get something going on it, I saw a demo at a Mall for the Shopsmith V. It had a central unit that had parts to it that made it a bandsaw, drill press, lathe, drum or disc sander, and tablesaw. Life never lead me down that path, and haven't made anything since wood shop in 10th grade. So, the chalkboard has been erased, and I have never had the desire to have the Best, because I'm sure not, and it doesn't matter to me if it is pine, spruce, or cedar or whatever. That way when I mess up it isn't a very big issue.


----------



## Mike CHS

Some wood is pretty stable this time of year.  We had a tree come down due to winds and a lightening strike last year that I just cut up for turning blanks to be used next year.  Teresa wants to learn how to do some turning and so far none of them have any cracking at all.  I saved a bunch of 2x2's we wound up with to let her practice with.


----------



## Bruce

2x2s might be fairly stable. I made a 2" diameter rolling pin (slightly tapered, not with handles connected to a rod through it) from a piece of cherry cordwood. It checked JUST a tiny bit on one end. I don't have a lathe so I used a draw knife that had been my grandfather's and a LOT of hand sanding. 

What isn't stable (and @CntryBoy777 knows this from a prior discussion) are "rounds" AKA  "slices". I cut 2 from a maple log a year ago to make "single piece of wood" cutting boards. The only difference between them was the width of the chain on the saw. Both got some cracking in the "field" but on one they nearly closed up whereas on the other it eventually cracked all the way across. Last summer I was going to make several more of various sizes for my nephew's wedding present. I cut a couple and the next day both were badly cracked and unusable. That is when I started my Google research and found that the prior one that DIDN'T crack was the odd one out. You can keep them from cracking if you have a kiln and a lot of time to dry them but for those who don't, enter Pentacryl.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Mike CHS I got my Baker Creek catalog the other day, but it doesn't have those General tomato variety in it. If it is in yours can you give me the item # so I can order them? Thanks!


----------



## Mike CHS

I looked and couldn't find it either.  Even when I did a search I got the Baker Creek reviews page but that is it.  I'll look and see if I have any seeds left from last year and if I do we will have to set up a seed saver effort for them.


----------



## NH homesteader

What's the name of them again?


----------



## Mike CHS

They were Brave General.  I'm finding them on a couple of sites but I have to question how valid the sites are so no credit card info going to them. The seeds originally came from Kazakhstan.


----------



## NH homesteader

Checked the other place I ordered seeds, they don't have them either. Figured I would look for you! I'm planting about a million types of tomatoes this year, hope to have some luck! Guess I'd better learn how to can pretty soon...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Early Girls are a good variety and is on the fewer days to harvest list. We usually plant several of those for Early tomatos, you should get several pickings from it there since your season is so short. They have a good flavor and make some good sauce. Joyce usually grows quite a few varieties and the flavors blend really well for canning.


----------



## NH homesteader

My parents grew some of those last year, they did well. Yes we do have issues with tomatoes in particular, with our short season. Frustrating! Since that's the one thing I'm most concerned about growing.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I understand that, for sure. Just be sure to check on your last frost date for your area and the number of days to harvest. Tomatos can handle down to around 40, but it will slow the growth for a bit. Anything below that ya need to cover with a sheet until sun comes up. Just get seeds started indoors about 4-5wks before last frost and you'll be ahead of the curve. You can also use gal milk jugs to cover them at night, just cut the bottom out and leave the little top off, they will act as a greenhouse as long as the wind up there doesn't blow them away.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, it takes extra effort up here in the NE to grow tomatoes. While people in AL and MI are posting pictures of their plump red fruit on the bush, we are still looking at the calendar for the end of May to put them outside. Might get a few of the earlier ones in August. I like SunGold cherry tomatoes. Tasty and earlier than larger tomatoes. They tend to crack which is why they aren't often seen in the store. The Early Girls come in about the same time.

Whoa, just checking in on the maturity date of those and found this on Burpee's site: 
*Tomato, Fourth Of July Hybrid 49 days??!!!! *4 oz, or 4x the size of a SunGold (says EGs are 6 oz) so not big but hey, could actually have tomatoes before August??? Might have to try those.


----------



## NH homesteader

I never have tomatoes until September, maybe this year! I try to only do heirloom varieties, so most of the early ones don't work for me.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Some of the Roma varieties might work for ya too, and they make great sauce and canned tomatoes too. Don't forget ya can always eat fried green tomatoes too. Make ya a milk and egg mixture, dip slices of tomatoes, like french toast, then dredge in cornmeal with a spoon or 2 of flour, add salt and pepper to taste, fry in skillet with enough vegetable oil to cover bottom of skillet until golden brown...Yummy!


----------



## NH homesteader

Yes I make fried green tomatoes, and green tomato salsa. But we can extend the season pretty well with clear plastic. Going to try to make actual hoophouses this year... We'll see how that works out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I use to make those out of PVC, that way I could cover a whole row of mature producing plants when there are early cold snaps in the Fall. Used milk jugs in spring for little plants. I used 6mil plastic sheeting over the PVC with wood or rocks to weigh it down, easy to slide over or down to uncover. It withstood the seabreeze winds in Florida that get quite gusty. They just burn up in the summer under the hot sun, so we had early and late tomatoes.


----------



## Mike CHS

Gardening season is the only thing we miss about South Carolina.  Going from zone 9 to zone 5 takes a bit of adjustment.  

Brave General was the best tasting tomato I have ever had so I'll look a bit more.  Last year for canning we planted Rutgers and gave away dozens of pounds even after canning.  We picked two boxes of green tomatoes before our first cold snap and had tomatoes up until about 3 weeks ago.

I love the popular Brandywine and Cherokee Purple but they never seemed to produce enough to can plus they were slow growing.


----------



## Mike CHS

We were eating the Rutgers in early August last year and we didn't get them in the ground until we got moved in June.  We had Sweet 100 cherry tomatoes in June from volunteer plants from the year before.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have always been experimentalists, and have always done pretty good with a few Beefsteak plants, they are pretty good producers and do better in the heat than most. We found the same thing Mike with the brandywine and rutgers, plus they are affected by insects and blight more too. We are not heirloom specific, so open to most varieties.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, it was fairly uneventful today for us around here, and I'm feeling a bit disgusted. Tho, I am not discouraged because I have an "Ace in the Hold". We tried to give our 12-14dz eggs away today and nobody wanted them, but we have a group of friends that will take all of them...they have a very large family of cooks, so it isn't a problem. I just couldn't believe that none of the others would take any, oh well the way life goes sometimes. It certainly was much cooler today and didn't have to run the AC....but have the heat on now. The high today was 59 and suppose to drop into the 40's for a low tonight. I did hear, too cloudy to see, some more geese flying north today, and the frogs are croaking again.
Joyce is in one of her down times, so it hasn't been a great day today. She is "Soldiering Thru" it, and she did get a bit excited looking at the Baker Creek catalog and making plans for an order.
Our thoughts and Prayers are with all the is or will be affected by this Ice storm that is sweeping thru Kansas and Missouri right now. My heart does go out to you, because we know first hand how terrible it can be.


----------



## Bruce

Who are these people who have no interest in your eggs @CntryBoy777 ???? Did the local groceries have a big sale lately and everyone is already overstocked with low grade eggs?? I just can't see it. I sell excess when I have them to 4 people. They are patiently waiting (sorta) for the girls to start up again. 

Hope Joyce springs back up!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Hope Joyce gets to feeling better.  

All this cloudy damp weather can't be helping at all.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I appreciate that y'all and I'm sure she will, it does seem that shorter periods of light and being cloudy during the shortened hours, does tend to increase the "Cycles" and she is a bit perturbed because her wrist is bothering her in the damp and cold. It is nothing that I haven't dealt with for 17yrs now.
About the eggs, most around either has chickens or family that does so many already have what they need or want. Those we have given to already still have some, or decided against ours for what ever the reason and just won't say. There is a farmers market in town and I have to check to see what I need to do to sell them there. But, was just wanting to be nice and give them out to others, but will get rid of them anyway. If I had confidence in the Shipping would send y'all some...


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like Joyce has SAD. If you haven't checked into them there are lights of a particular spectrum that are used to counteract that. The upside is it getting lighter earlier and staying lighter later 

Up here you have to pay for a spot at the Farmer's Market. I don't know how much and I'm sure it depends on the market's size and location. With lots of people in your area having layers, I guess the price you can charge won't be high. Thus it may not be worth your time but it can't hurt to check into it. Angel Food cake takes 11 whites, chocolate truffles use yolks  

Eos, our "peach" colored 1.5 Y/O EE laid a 60g 4 days ago and a 68g 2 days ago. I'm pretty surprised since neither of the 2 EE's I have had through a second winter ever laid between fall moult and late February. I better go check if she's laid one today given it has made it up to a whacking +2F. Not that I WANT to go outside!


----------



## Bruce

Update  Yep she did! This time 70 (cold) grams.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The market spot in town isn't that big and consists of local farmers selling their veggies in the summer and fall. I think the permit is like $5/yr or season and they have to be locally grown. Tho, most of the farmers live in the county the town wants their "Piece" of your "Pie"...
Joyce being a manic/depressive has cycles all yr, but they are more frequent in winter. She has lights she sits under at times, but she can't sit still very long to absorb much, she has ADHD being inside drives her nuts. That's why I got the Birds for her to have activity she likes and forces her outside to tend to them. That is why she is 5'9" and 110lbs. Age certainly isn't her "Friend", because as the body breaks down, the inner "Self" becomes trapped and limited, and is held "Captive and a Prisoner", but the mind still races and wants to do what the body is unwilling or capable of doing anymore. Thus, the cycle begins again. You reach a point that it is no longer a "Mind over Matter" issue, and this is where we both are at this point.
I don't blame ya for not wanting to get out in those Temps for sure, but if ya wait too long ya could have another Frozen egg for the freezer...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, forgot about the price of eggs here....the going rate is either $1.50-2.00 a dz, otherwise people just get them from WallyWorld. Unless one understands "Country Eggs" they don't want any Poo marks on their eggs, discoloration, or difference in sizes. The only time prices rise is when they go up at WallyWorld....


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow. Eggs are $3.50-4.00/dozen here. It's cheaper than buying free range eggs at Wally world, and I think we all know what "free range" is compared to the chickens in our backyard.


----------



## Bruce

Clearly Joyce needs to make Angel Food cake and truffles with those eggs, put some weight on that frame  Maybe she could sell those alongside the eggs at the market. Lots may have access to eggs but don't want to put in the effort to make cake or truffles. Those "value added" products sell for a better price as well.

I'm sorry she has such problems but I'm glad you thought to get her some outside animals. The girls and I were talking about therapy animals yesterday after DD1 said that you can't have pets in the dorms and DD2 said you can if they are therapy animals. Seems one girl has a gecko (because the lady in charge of deciding if a particular animal is allowed doesn't like snakes) and another has a cat. The comment that relates to Joyce is that some people won't get out of bed to take care of themselves but will to take care of an animal and once up, will do for themselves as well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, and selling veggies isn't any better either, because just about everyone has a garden, or city dwellers grow tomatoes in 5gal buckets or hay bales in their backyards. There is really no money to be made considering time, labor, and sweat that goes into it. This is also the reason there isn't a goat vet around here, because there isn't any money in it, most don't test or vaccinate, and goats are Cheap so if one dies there isn't a big Loss, so they just go get another one. There are just a few big breeders here...Egypt Creek Ranch is one with Kikos, but most won't pay those prices, and certainly can't travel to Indiana and other states for shows. Those that are close by are a Joke, and all you will see there are Boers. There are some dairies over on the east side of the state close to the Alabama line, but not around here. The closest quality goats around are in W Tn, if ya don't want to pay pedigree prices. All of this was found out After we got the goats, but I am still Glad we got them and got lucky they were Healthy. The people moved to Fl so I lost contact with them.


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> Wow. Eggs are $3.50-4.00/dozen here. It's cheaper than buying free range eggs at Wally world, and I think we all know what "free range" is compared to the chickens in our backyard.


Yep. Not many "free range" eggs from suppliers big enough to consistently supply the grocery stores have them out foraging all day long. The USDA 'requirement' to call something "free range" is pretty minimal compared to what people ASSUME it means.



CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh, forgot about the price of eggs here....the going rate is either $1.50-2.00 a dz, otherwise people just get them from WallyWorld. Unless one understands "Country Eggs" they don't want any Poo marks on their eggs, discoloration, or difference in sizes. The only time prices rise is when they go up at WallyWorld....



I would be losing money at those prices. My calculations say each egg my girls lay costs me about $0.19 and includes ONLY the cost of the birds, shavings for the coop and what they eat that I have to buy. I could cut the cost a little by not giving them BOSS in the morning and scratch in the evening but even those costs are pretty minimal. I buy not much more than 100# of scratch a year at < $11/50 pounds and 50 pounds of BOSS at ~$20 is good for 9 months.

Not that I would EVER hope for such a thing to happen again, but the prices were probably really high after the avian flu took out so many midwest egg farms as a 'precaution'. As those who raise hens know, you can't just clean out and restart production in a week. 

Yep, gotta find those people who understand milk isn't produced by plastic bottles and hens that have real lives don't lay the same size egg every time, nor every day and sometimes get a dirty foot in the nest before they lay. And they understand that a yolk this color isn't the mark of a bird with a varied diet.


----------



## NH homesteader

Ughhhh cheap eggs are so awful! I was until recently a member of the APPPA... American Pastured Poultry Producers Association... People should read some of the stuff that comes up. 

The USDA and all those nonsensical people want birds to have NO outside access because of avian influenza... Uh I'll take my chances thanks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well NH I sure don't concern myself over every little thing either. If it happens, it happens and I'll deal with it then...and if I die in the meantime, I will get some well needed Rest.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce...that's why what we do here is a Hobby and not a for "PROFIT" situation, as at least one here seems to think, it should be. We have a simple "Lifestyle" and neither of us has a very long time left, so we are Enjoying our money with our animals for as long as we can. Also, the reason I give eggs away. After losing all that I had 3 times since '99, I see no need to Save for someone else after I die, so we spend what we want, when we want, on what we want. Several yrs ago I made all aware around me that I only wear Tshirts and jeans, if that isn't proper Attire for whatever "Function" I won't be there. Yes, I even wore it to Mom's funeral, per her permission. Stuff used to be important, but not anymore. I saw this the other day and thought it says it All...
 we just enjoy our own little world, and could care less about "Hoopla".


----------



## NH homesteader

Where did you find that? My husband needs that!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was floating around on FB several mnths back before I deactivated my account.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here's another ya might like... and this one...


----------



## NH homesteader

I think you understand my husband


----------



## CntryBoy777

Like the old saying, "Takes one to Know one"....


----------



## NH homesteader

I just found it on Amazon, different picture but I ordered one for him and a goat shirt for me!


----------



## Bruce

I agree, I'm not raising laying hens to make money and was selling excess to 2 people I used to work with for about what it cost me for the hens to produce them. They were quite happy, ecstatic even, to get high quality VERY fresh eggs at that price (and would pay more if I asked).

Last spring with the new 7 (June) pullets plus most of the older girls cranking out eggs, I was eating them every day just to not get too far under the pile. Then I found that 2 people in my old neighborhood wanted to buy extras. They had been part of a small neighborhood group with a flock on community property. Sadly some people just don't work well together nor listen. And of course there are always the ones that are willing to collect eggs when it is their week but not so interested in the small amount of work needed to maintain the flock. Their hens didn't lay well probably because they had 25 in a space big enough for 8 or 10. Most likely they kept adding because they weren't getting 'enough' eggs from what they started with and just made the situation worse.

So these 2 quit the group when they were restarting last spring. They pay me closer to store "free range" retail. Since I was in the area 3-4 times a week, I delivered to all of them on different days. No one got an egg that was laid more than 3 days before. I put the date, hen's name and weight in grams on each egg so they know what they are getting.

Now they wait and are either buying insipid eggs, pricey but age unknown 'free range' or just not buying.


----------



## Bruce

I forgot to put in the main reason I posted all that "too much detail"!!!! 

I wouldn't bother to take my excess to the Farmer's Market at your prices since not only would I not cover my costs, I would be spending a whole lot of hours doing it. I'd be behind in both time and money. I suppose I might if I had nothing else to do with my time but I doubt any of us are in that situation.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce I have never had a problem in your "Detailing", and some does Fly well over my head, but if ya don't stretch your "Mind" then ya never Learn anything. I will be very Honest here and in no way "Picking a Scab", but I'm having "Withdrawals" from no more Bruce and Merlin Adventures. I truly looked forward to the days "Recap". So, anytime ya feel like details and ya are on my Thread ya just detail away; you're more than welcome to Expound right here.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry, nothing interesting to report over there. 
Morning - 
Open the barn door.
Toss BOSS and kitchen scraps to the girls, check for eggs. 
Add water to the boys' bucket, give them some pellets. 

Night -
Toss scratch for the girls, make sure there are pellets in their feeder
Give the boys some pellets, make sure they have hay.
Close the barn door. 

Repeat daily


----------



## NH homesteader

Are the boys getting any friendlier? How much hay do they eat, out of curiosity?


----------



## Bruce

Nope, not being real friendly. Especially Teddy, he'll turn and look like he's heading out whenever I open the gate. Laddie hangs a bit closer because he is a food hound. I need to make an effort to work with them but I'll have to close them in the stall or they'll be gone.

They aren't eating all that much hay despite the fact that there is nothing green growing outdoors. They 'forage' anyway and must be finding SOMETHING to nibble on since I see them with their heads down. I bought 38 bales of hay, the small square ones a person can pick up. They are working on #7 at the moment. The grass here won't start growing until May. They don't seem terribly wasteful though I did fashion a piece of 2x3 fence into a "net" under the wall feeder to catch some of the dropped stuff. Still, I don't think there is half a bale that is on the ground. They can use it for bedding I guess


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well those Temps would keep me from "Bounding Out" to play with them, especially if I had to chase them down to do it.


----------



## Mike CHS

We tried 3 different kinds of hay before we found some that the sheep would eat.  Folks say if they get hungry enough they will eat it but they were looking like they were losing weight.

Ironically we wound up buying some hay from a neighbor who had bought it from our other neighbor who cut our hay field.


----------



## CntryBoy777

And everyone feels like they got a "Deal", unless ya just paid for what ya could've had for Free....


----------



## Mike CHS

That's the case.  When we hayed the fields we weren't planning on getting sheep this soon so we didn't keep any.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That, Mike, sounds like "Life" to me. I've found it much better to get a good chuckle out of those kind of things, cause getting "Upset" just raises the BP and burns the stomach. I am not "Laughing" AT you, but WITH ya my Friend.


----------



## CntryBoy777

In fact, it is like procrastinating about "Sorting Thru" a drawer or box or 2 of junk. So, ya finally run out of Excuses and Other things to do and ya finally Clean, Sort, and Discard all the junk. Then, just a few days or wks later ya come across a situation that the part or pc ya need ya just thru away and the trash has been picked up, so ya have to go buy one. The only reason ya thru it away, is because it have had it for 5-6yrs and didn't need it....that's me!...


----------



## Bruce

You didn't charge the guy to hay the field @Mike CHS ?? Or was it sort of a trade, you cut it for sale and don't charge us? I pay Al to cut my fields because while they USED to be hay fields, and in fact he used to hay them in his younger years, they had been let go to weeds. I'm paying just to keep the weed growth down. Hopefully I can get them productive again though it doesn't help that the people due south of us have a large (probably about 9 acres) untended field so even if I got rid of every weed in my fields, there is a ready source quite nearby to reseed it.

Al sells hay to pretty much everyone on the road that has hay eating animals so my boys didn't have to deal with changing their hay source. I am buying different pellets (more expensive according to the farm store) but they don't seem to mind. They wait at their gate twice a day like kids at an ice cream truck.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It may be worth a soil test. You can actually kill weeds, or thin them out by adjusting the ph of the soil. Here it takes lime to do much good, adjust it to the grass and the weeds will begin to be choked out. Tho it would work quicker by keeping them cut back, like mow once or twice a mnth to keep them from seeding. Those your neighbor grows, only adds to what is there now, and the wind doesn't always blow from the same direction, and progress is made.


----------



## Bruce

True! I should take my own advice that I just posted on a pasture question thread. Call the extension agent


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce - we could have had all the hay we wanted but at the time we had no plans to get livestock until spring when I have plenty of pasture. The plan changed.

On a side note our pasture was nothing but briars and sapling trees when we started here. The first time I cut it I had to cut it twice just to get everything to lay down.  I cut it every month for a little over a year and then had the Co-op out to take samples for a soil test.  It cost some $ but they brought and spread several tons of lime and all the fertilizer (except nitrogen) to bring everything around.  I still have a bit of milkweed but overall everything out there is edible now.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Back before the OKC bombing, a lot of people around here used sodium nitrate to burn everything up and only the bermuda would come back. It is the prevalent grass around here, tho Johnson and Sage brush is plentiful too, but kept cut, the bernuda will choke it out, especially with some fertilizer.


----------



## Mike CHS

I was in OKC the day of the bombing and that will always be something you can't and don't want to forget.  We were at the airport for a meeting.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh my! Sure glad ya was Safe! A few people that I knew and danced with at PowWows lost family in it. Back then, I didn't get over that way much, but tried to make it to Anadarko, Ok for the July 4th dance at Chiefton Park, and Labor Day in Tahlequah, Ok. There were others, but these were the 2 I tried to make each year. It was really devastating for sure, and affected a bunch of people.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@lcertuche Hope ya are doing okay over there with all this weather going thru your way. Sure hope the Ice doesn't get too bad over there. I certainly hope ya don't lose Power for sure. Stay Safe!! 
Also, to any others being affected too!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

The day started pretty foggy this morning, but got sun sun to shine thru before noon, wind wasn't too bad either and got some burning done. It got up to 70 so spent most of the day outside. We are suppose to get rain moving in tomorrow evening, so gonna do some "Mucking" tomorrow, goats for Sure...they're overdue and going to put DE down and fresh shavings. Then I gotta get the ducks done too, before the rain. That way the bedding hay can get rinsed, with the rain, and won't be wet and heavy either.
I have seen quite a few flocks of geese flying north, one had to be at least 150 of them. Saw some Snow geese too, but most were Canadian honkers. The frogs are croaking and the song birds are singing and active, saw some bluebirds in and out the box in the garden. Ya would think it is Spring or something.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've been telling y'all about it and finally got some pics. This is 3 pics of the same flock flying over...it was huge...
   it was Canadian honkers and I was standing in the same spot and caught most of them in the series of pics heading north.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well it sure looks & sounds like "Spring" is approaching -- at least in your area.   If that happens, then MY area won't be far behind ya!!!     We do have nice weather this week...60 days & 40 nights.  

My 2 does that I begged to hold onto their babes last week or so of snow & freezing temps, did so.   One dropped trips late day yesterday and other is going to kid "any minute"...all the signs.   I expect she might have trips from size.  She did last yr.
Sure are cuties!   No pics yet, dark when I got home.

I'm with ya'll on eggs -- I do have some constant customers but, also give a lot away.  $2 doz for large,free range eggs.  Helps with feed and helps allow me to give some to people who are more than happy to get them, with limited incomes.   We have some farmer's markets here -- different depending on where you go.   There are always a few truck beds in some small shopping areas that have a few fresh veggies at good prices.  Just depends on what their garden is doing as to what you find.   I've sold excess vegs, eggs, flowers, handmade goat soaps on occasion -- also, eggs, chicks, soaps at some "chicken swaps".   While I am rural, there are a lot of housing areas within 20-50 miles who want young pullets for their limited & allowed, backyard flock, fresh, eggs, etc.   So, about once a month in Spring & Summer I can find a place to sell and "visit".   It's almost as much social as business.  Many customers bring kids and make it a fun outing for them, besides getting products.
I've even taken young goats to sell.   You see chickens, ducks, pigs, goats, eggs, handmade items,  various things.   Fun & can be profitable -- not get rich but, profitable.   Many have no fee to set up -- just clean up own space.   Business cards can expand your sales!  I generally print & take.

For me it keeps feed costs down, moves products & animals.  You see, I milk my dairy goats for milk to drink make cheeses, yogurts, etc.  I must freshen the does to get milk.   Sure can't keep all the kids.....well, you often WANT to....cute, cute, cute!   Sales here are generally to a long term pet or homestead family.   Otherwise, the butcher sales.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Mini Horses Congradulations on the Triplets!!  can't wait to see the pics of them and those yet to Come...hope all goes Well with them too!...
I told my brother that we'll probably get some Snow in April like we did a few yrs back...


----------



## Latestarter

Great news on the new kids Mini! Waiting on pics too. That is quite a few honkers CB. Used to see flocks 3-4 times that size lift off out of the fields around Denver int airport in the spring and fall. Sometimes 3-4 flocks each 3-4 times that many. Made me wonder why so many were against hunting... plenty of them available.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The only reason we see what we do here is, we live fairly close to the Mississippi River and they fly the route down and back up. I just love to watch them change formations and the patterns of their flight....kinda like watching the clouds...just Mesmerizing.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well we got around to the goat house today.... 
   the "Inspectors" showed up again...     thankfully we "Passed" inspection... I know you all enjoy all your little "Helpers" with your Chores too...
Going to get to the Bird house tomorrow. Rain tonite and tomorrow nite, so it should workout just fine. We did get rid of 14-15dz eggs today.... so, now there is room in the fridge again... certainly not for long tho. However, there are 3 refridgerators we can use if needed...


----------



## NH homesteader

I like your goat house. Very cool!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks, it is a repurposed chicken house, but it has turned out to be fairly nice. There is a hole in the middle wall so they can go from side to side without getting in the weather. Also, since I haven't addressed a protected feeding area yet, the side with the buckets is the inside Feed area and hay storage. If it is bad I just put a handful of hay in each bucket, then dump out what is left in it for bedding if I have to use the buckets to feed pellets. Otherwise, there buckets are outside, and they prefer to eat outside, which is much better on me, cause then I'm not Dancing around with the Boys to reach their buckets cause they don't want to wait. Lightning is the only one that can still fit on top of the old nest boxes. He likes it up there cause he can look thru the hardware cloth and see the trailer and when one of us walks out, then he begins Hollaring...


----------



## Mini Horses

I understand the "hollaring".  When I open my back door the goats holler, 15-20 chickens come running, and the horses nicker and at least one cat is looking up at me.  Nice to be "wanted", right???

My other doe had trip boys tonight 4:55-5:15, all fine.  She's freshened 2X now, trips and boys each time!!   Geesh.  If a meat goat I'd be thrilled but, she's a dairy goat.  Oh well....everyone is fine & she's a great mom.  That's what matters!!

Good weather all week.  I hope to get some fence repairs done.


----------



## CntryBoy777

WOW!! That's some serious "Goat Math" there!... and I sure am Glad it went well for ya again, and after they held off for ya....too... don't get much Better than that, for Sure!...


----------



## Bruce

@CntryBoy777 tell those Canada Geese to stop and smell the roses on their trip north! We had our annual January thaw (which means it was above 32F for at least 24 hours) this weekend. Usually REAL winter happens only after the January thaw. We will likely be freezing our backsides off soon enough.


----------



## NH homesteader

Shhhh enjoy it. No talking about freezing!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce I told my brother that I believe they'll mak a U-turn when they hit the Ice and see them heading back south in a couple of wks...


----------



## Mike CHS

At the pace that things change, I'm glad goat math is more drastic than sheep math.  

This has been a strange winter so far.  Extreme colds 2 weeks ago and up in the 70's now.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They are calling for Highs to be in 50&60s for next wk...and the lows are all above 40....we aren't out of the woods tho, til we get thru Feb...and we have had some Snow in April several times in the past...so, tho the signs are showing it, I ain't Saying it...


----------



## lcertuche

Our weather has been the same, cold then warm, wet then cold, but then again that's Arkansas. Wait 5 minutes and the weather changes. My one laying pullet is laying once more. I sure did miss that egg for a couple of days, lol.


----------



## Mike CHS

It is a strange January.  I keep thinking I haven't seen it this warm but the Nashville weather folks are saying it was like this last winter.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It does seem that way, we had some unusually cold days in March and April and a whole lot of rain, but then drought in the summer. Joyce was chomping at the bit to get plants in the ground, but between the 13" of rain and the drought she lost quite a few plants and desire too, especially when they started to Burn up in the Sun.


----------



## Mini Horses

Here we are generally going to survive if we get thru February.  Although some of the heaviest snow has been a Canadian flow coming in first week of March.  Only happens every 7-8 yrs but ---

Last year we had weird weather all over --  warm a week, frigid the next.  My fruit trees bloomed a month early then cold & wind took all that bloom.     Then, so much rain that even the full-time crop farmers couldn't put some crops in....a wet mess!!   I just gave up on a garden because my weather & work  schedule could never line up to a doable situation.   Good thing, really, as the continuing odd weather would have/did ruin many gardens.

I would love to see a more cooperative weather pattern this year for all of us!    Love to pick fresh veggies, see nice garden pics, do some canning/freezing & animal food saving.    Country, I appreciate the loss of desire Joyce experienced.  It's hard to plan, work and loose it all.   Soon you just say why try....


----------



## NH homesteader

We had a late freeze last year that nearly destroyed the apple season. Picking was sad, and expensive. We had a mediocre garden due to a severe drought, so I agree we all need a better weather year!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> They are calling for Highs to be in 50&60s for next wk...and the lows are all above 40....we aren't out of the woods tho, til we get thru Feb...and we have had some Snow in April several times in the past...so, tho the signs are showing it, I ain't Saying it...


Snow in April, that is something I wouldn't guess you would see in Mississippi. We expect it way up here and sometimes into May.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Joyce gets like an excited child with anticipation after starting the seeds inside, tending to them and getting them looking Good and growing. Then when it doesn't work out favorably there is the big Crash, but I have encouraged her to not give up, and to plan on doing a couple of rounds about 2-3wks apart, if they are needed you have them to replace those that die. If there not needed just compost them, but she will set them out cause she can't intentionally Kill her "Babies".


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, Bruce we have had some large accumulations here in April, tho it never stays more than a day. Last frost date is around April 10th.


----------



## Bruce

"Babies" are commonly eaten, like baby spinach!!

Our last frost is pretty much the last day of May. The trees start showing leaf buds the 1st week of May and they pop the second week. THEN it is spring


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay, I thought it might be interesting to have a "Throwback Tuesday", this will be pic Heavy and will give ya a glimpse of our time spent in Florida. Which includes a more vibrant Joyce and me as we worked to Form our little "Nest", before we lost it All. These first few pics are at the house we were renting when we first went to Florida. The beds were completely barren and nothing but sugar sand...
   we paid our rent, but the investment group didn't pay the note, so we were "Booted Out" when it went in to foreclosure. Oh well, we'll just start again...these 2 pics are of the house on 3acres we bought....  I had done some clearing before this pic was taken and that area in the back is a hog pen the people had, they had a daughter that had a couple of pigs in 4-H. The first pic was right after we bought the house and it was a Jungle to say the least. The field by the hog pen had brush my head high, I'm 6'2". When we had moved in I was down by the hog pen and in the tree to the right was an Eastern Screech Owl with 4 unfletched babies, it was so neat. In these next pics you'll see some changes as the Jungle was thinned out some....   if ya can see in the background behing the kitten ya can see the water standing in the field, part of our land was used as a water runoff retention area, we had a variety of birds there, and a 4' alligator. Here are some pics of some resident Sand Hill Cranes, we watched them raise a couple of little ones while we were there....  and here are some of the front yard and also some of our progress we made on it...   We had a ton of pics documenting what we did all the way up to the time we left, I had a company computer and had to turn it back in when I left the company, before that took place I emailed all my pics to my brother and he was putting them on a CD, or so I thought. I asked him on the phone if they came thru...yes, did you look at them to make sure there were no problems...sure did, any issues at all...nope they look good to me...okay Great just want to make sure before I erase them....everythings Good Bro....Great. Did a system format, turned it in. When I got up here I asked my brother, the same one tbat put the roof on the Bird house, for the Discs. He gave me 3 CDs. Got another computer, popped em in to download, the dang disc hadn't even been formatted and no Files found.   So, these are what I have left. I came across them the other day, and thought I'd share with ya, cause ya only know the lesser me, but I used to be a "Go Getter" too. The loss of that place really was a Whallop, and a heart attack and foot injury to boot...Life hasn't been the same since. Thanks for letting me reflect on the past, and it certainly isn't Thrilling to ya, but it was my "Life" at one point in time.


----------



## NH homesteader

Don't say we know the lesser you. You are one of the kindest and friendliest people on this forum, so there's nothing "lesser" about that!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, but it doesn't take much strength to punch buttons on a touch screen...Thanks NH, but I am much slower and weaker now, then I was very active and tho I was in Charge of the operation, I would load or unload a load of tires, then go home and work til Dark on our little area. I was trying to figure out what I was going to do when I got it under control, and I had plans on getting some Goats and more chickens.


----------



## Bruce

Um, I don't think I would like a 4' alligator in the back yard. Or an alligator of any length for that matter!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I called him Snapper... I use to do a lot of grilling back then, and everyone's Favorite was my BBQ'd chicken Wings. I but the whole wings and cut them myself, I'd throw the tips to the gator and turtles. They'd never last very long...I was always alert when working in the field area.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> I was always alert when working in the field area.


Good plan!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

This is the reason that I attempt to always Look Forward. Tho sometimes it is good to think about the Memories of the past, but there is never Progress looking in the rearview mirror, the longer ya look, the more likely ya are to end up in the Ditch.


----------



## AClark

CntryBoy777 said:


> I called him Snapper... I use to do a lot of grilling back then, and everyone's Favorite was my BBQ'd chicken Wings. I but the whole wings and cut them myself, I'd throw the tips to the gator and turtles. They'd never last very long...I was always alert when working in the field area.


 Throw that gator on the grill, they're good eating! lol

Not sure I'd be too keen on having something like that out where I'm working, I learned from watching Swamp People that those things are a lot faster than I would give them credit for.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, @AClark they are pretty quick for a short distance. I've never eaten any gator and since most say it tastes like Chicken...I'll just stick to the "Real Deal". Plus I hate to see an animal wasted for just one part, because it's only the tail that is consumed.


----------



## NH homesteader

My husband says it's delicious. And that it does taste similar to chicken.


----------



## AClark

Everything tastes like "chicken" lol. Gator is a better texture than chicken, but greasier and I think it's really good. Think of it like really good fried chicken. On the smaller gators, you can eat more than just the tail, the legs and rib meat is good too, but that tends to get tough with those gigantic dinosaurs over 5-6 feet.


----------



## Latestarter

Mmmmmm gator nuggets, breaded and deep fried...


----------



## CntryBoy777

The rain gauge says 2", but I guess with the ground being saturated it certainly seems a bit more...
   the Green above the water line is Rye grass, it has recovered from those single digits and teens Temps. A couple of more...   Yes, the ducks stayed very Busy today, there was Fresh water flowing Everywhere they went.... Going to find out about the Vet in town tomorrow, if I can set an appt for a visit and doesn't cost an arm and a leg for a housecall. They promote it on their website, so gonna see about it. I sure hope they will, I think with all the Great advice that has been "Given", I'll be better prepared for a meaningful "Discussion" if they do come. I want to THANK ALL of you of the "Herd" for that knowledge, too!!  I wanted to call them today, but my phone doesn't get a steady enough signal to talk on the phone very long here inside, so I have to go outside to talk for Best signal, and since it has Rained all day... I didn't go out but to tend to animals today. 
Just intending to have fecal, general check, vaccines, and if they will test will address that too. It would really help for my reassurance in what is taking place here with feed, set-up, and practices. My goats have never been seen except for us, and we are just now learning about them, it is a boost of confidence if another looks it over and Tests prove things are fine. Also, with this weather I don't want to deal with respiratory problems either, cause I wouldn't know the difference between congestion or pnuemonia. Since we only have 3 I sure don't need to lose any, tho the doe is 10yrs , so she won't be around alot longer, we knew that when we got her. I learn better by Watching than reading, then I can replicate. There is so much that is determined by "Sight" in the mind than ever could be written down. I worked in an ER at a Hospital for a yr, so I have experienced that, people can talk, animals can't.
So, anyway,  I'll be posting what Happens....


----------



## Bruce

Sure does look like a lot of places for ducks to be happy! Sure hope the vet visit works out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I called the Vet office today to schedule an appt for a home visit. Then was asked reason for visit, fecal check and general check-up, along with tests and vaccinations. Then, was asked what Kind of animals and how many were to be checked. Told her they were goats and I had 3 to be checked, I honestly believe she covered to phone and Laughed, but came back on and said they only make on sight evaluations on cows and horses; and, the don't carry Any vacines for goats. I said to her your website implies that ya do, she apologized and said No. I asked if there was any other place she could suggest and she said there's one about 1.5hrs away.
So, no luck unless I take the goats to them, but they don't have vacines, so I will gather the fecal samples and take them in to at least find out about that. Guess I'm gonna have to take some courses at the local college in the Vet Tech curriculum....they have an Associates Degree program, but I don't care about that just the courses that are pertinent to goats. 
Got more rain coming in tomorrow night thru Sunday, thinking about putting in a "Crawfish" pond, and some Rice patties in the fields too.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Have you met any goat farmers around you?  We have met people that got some OJT from other farmers. 

We found a vet in Lewisburg that has a vet tech that makes farm calls for $45 and will catch and give shots for $3 a head.

We are thinking about using them since the tilt table we want costs $1800 and that will cover a bunch of farm calls.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Haven't gotten to checking on that, cause I was just telling Joyce today that if I was younger I would get the degree and start a business doing just that. I will have to check around and make some contact with a couple I know here for their suggestions of what they do; maybe have a "Hand" stop by for some side $$ to instruct me.


----------



## NH homesteader

We do our own vaccinations, and I am saving up for a microscope to do fecals at home also. But as of yet I am scared to do blood draws so until I learn, we have the vet do that. Our vet is 50 minutes away, but that is by our choice. There is one 10 minutes away but I wouldn't wish him on anyone's animals.


----------



## Mike CHS

I haven't ran across any goat or sheep people that wouldn't be more than happy to help you learn.  We provided some free labor for a couple of days to a sheep farm to learn how to do hooves and shots.  Drawing blood we haven't had the nerve to do yet.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well it is a little more "Hands On" than I prefer or planned on doing at the Start of this Adventure, but I care about my animals and want to do the Best for them, and if it means getting that involved, I will. I just don't Want to.


----------



## Mike CHS

I haven't seen very many on BYH that actually wound up doing what they initially "planned" on doing.


----------



## NH homesteader

It's not that bad once you get used to it. I was shocked the first time we did a CDT shot. After teaching ourselves how to trim hooves via YouTube videos, and seeing how impatient some of them were for that (sold the real difficult ones), they didn't appear to notice when we gave them a shot. No flinching, nothing. Made it much easier for us.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well having worked in the ER for a yr I got used to most of that stuff. I used to give shots to dogs yrs ago, and drawing blood doesn't bother me either, it's the diagnosing that concerns me. I can usually do as I am told to do, but when it is me that is doing the "Deciding" as to "What" to do, or is Needed to do, I always am in doubt and 2nd guessing myself. So, if I am the best that can be done for them, then I will do my Best. Just hope it's nothing major that is faced.


----------



## Mike CHS

You can do it and you always have this forum with tons of experience.  We went into lambing season worried to death and luckily haven't had too many issues but we had all of the supplies (and many we will never use) to be able to give the best that we could possibly provide.

We called our mentor with the first lamb that we thought wasn't able to nurse and she said if we hadn't intervened the lamb would have probably died.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Appreciate that Mike, and I may just make it a point stop by that training place up there in Hernando and talk to them about me doing a similar thing there, or over at Egypt Creek Ranch, they have a sizeable Kiko herd, and my neighbor is his cousin.


----------



## Mike CHS

Sheep and goat people like to do sheep and goat stuff.


----------



## Latestarter

You know Mike, and I'm sorry to go off in Countryboy's thread here, but you said that tilt table was going to cost $1,800.00. You have that wonderful shop and lumber and tools... Why can't you just draw plans from what you've seen and build one yourself? I'm sure you could do it and it might be n ice as you can modify it to make it work best for you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not a problem LS, we all are amongest Friends here.


----------



## Mike CHS

One skill I don't have is welding.  I have seen quite a few plans for those things but they were all made out of metal.

@CntryBoy777 are you anywhere near Hattiesburg?   _I just saw on the news that a Tornado came through there._


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw Mike, we are between Memphis and Batesville, Hattiesburg is about 2.5hrs drive from here SE of Jackson. Just now hearing about that, feel so sad for those down there. We are under a threat of Severe weather tonight tho.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Glad to hear you weren't in the path of the tornado. Praying y'all stay safe!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Since we have cats, I just couldn't help sharing this, it is so Funny....


----------



## Latestarter

pop rocks were great fun


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> One skill I don't have is welding.  I have seen quite a few plans for those things but they were all made out of metal.


A drill or drill press, and good set of drill bits?
Anything that can be welded together can usually also be bolted together...


----------



## Bruce

And why COULDN'T you make it out of wood??? It isn't something that has to be lightweight to toss into the back of the truck for off farm work. And it doesn't have to be a fancy squeeze chute combo. And you have a tractor with a bucket, yes? Easy enough to move any tilt table you build wherever you want it.

Or you could fix a 4x8 sheet of 3/4" plywood to the bucket, strap the sheep to the plywood and tilt the bucket. et voila, easy tilt and you can bring it up to whatever height is comfortable for you!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> Or you could fix a 4x8 sheet of 3/4" plywood to the bucket, strap the sheep to the plywood and tilt the bucket. et voila, easy tilt and you can bring it up to whatever height is comfortable for you!




Hmmmmmm....Interesting concept!  I guess if you figure a way to secure the animal to the plywood so they'd be safe and secure.... hmmmmm....   (where's the scratching my head emoji?)


----------



## CntryBoy777

Aww heck, @frustratedearthmother just have to get some ratchet straps or Velcro....


----------



## Bruce

They do it with tilt tables for shearing alpacas. Most videos I saw had them being stretched out on the ground but a few used tables.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure was a nice day here today, plenty of Sun, a bit of some wind, and a hi of 75. 
Got the duck pen cleaned out and freshened , so got them all done within the same wk, and ahead of the Rain. This next one tho, has my attention...especially, since 4 died last nite in Hattiesburg. That is south of us, but one thing I have learned, this time of yr....if ya have an unusually Warm day, there could be some Big storms coming thru. They are saying there is a greater risk of heavy Hail, with some severe Thndr Storms producing Tornados.
Took the van up to the house, no Cover here at the trlr. Got buckets set up to Catch some water if needed, plus buckets sitting in the Tubs. Took a pic this evening of tbe bird house, just in case I need Proof, if it doesn't make it thru...
 this line of storms is suppose to come thru between 10pm-1am....guess I'll be up for a bit tonite..... I added some more shavings to the goat house, they got to playing "Tag and Chase" and had stroughed it everywhere, on the deck and in the yard and what was left they had packed it down to the dirt again.  We get a break from this some next wk with cooler Temps....and I am certainly Glad too....I killed 2 skeeters while tending to the ducks today, they were bitin my forearm. The dad-gum tree frogs are sure croaking, guess warmer Temps and Water has them feeling fairly "Excited" right now... 
Even saw a cricket in the field on the Goat Walk, and killed 4 ants on the cat food dish.
This rye grass is taking off like a Rocket right now, so the animals are Loving that. Sure don't think we'll be out much tomorrow, but I'm planning on getting started digging those blame post holes come this coming Tues....they won't dig theirselves, and I certainly ain't getting any Younger either.


----------



## Bruce

I sure hope you and Joyce stay dry and safe!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Us Too!! Thanks Bruce...just put a pot of Coffee on...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like the 1st wave is heading in, still some tornado Warned cells south and another one going over the same area that had an F3 Tornado kill 5 so far, they believe there are more in the rubble.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Stay safe!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praying for you guys...


----------



## Mini Horses

CountryBoy, shots for your goats are generally SQ.   So,  tent skin, insert needle, draw back for blood check and inject.   You should  have a dog collar on them & tied to fence.   I used to do that for the bucks and trim feet with that constraint, also.  Have a fence/wall on the off side so they don't step away.   CDT vaccine can be purchased at Tractor Supply -- or most any such feed store, as well as needles & syringes. 

You know the precautions with air in needles, veins. etc. Same for goats.  Deworming generally given by mouth, even liquid Ivermectrin.

My current buck is a bruiser, sizewise  (32" tall, about 225#) very tame.  When I put his collar & chain on he sometimes decides it's time to swing my way instead of standing still.   So, I use a flat rope hooked to fence at hip, go over his back & under his belly back to fence.  Then he stands nicely, doesn't fight.   It isn't tight but, he can't swing his body around to me and willingly stands.  Think harnessed to fence and he's never left.  As soon as I'm done, he is released.

Mike, what is the tilt table to be used for?   I thought, at first, it was for your tool shop in some way...LOL...thought wrong.  So are you shearing? Hoof trims? etc.    Premier has some great sling back chairs for hoof trims & I'd consider an alternative over the cost of that table....but, not my $$.  It's my understanding that they are very docile once down -- again, don't know.   I have a great article in a mag on shearing that shows exactly how to sit them down, shear, move legs, etc.   Good luck.


----------



## Mike CHS

@Mini Horses  the tilt table is for general handling.  We have been doing hooves and shots without it so yes it isn't necessary but it makes it faster and easier.  Ours may get tame enough at some point but I don't know that I would ever use docile with some of ours.  We have some that are bigger than I am and a whole lot younger.


----------



## Latestarter

Mornin' Countryboy. Hope you fared OK overnight. Saw that tremendous block of red/orange/yellow on the radar move through your area overnight. Hope there was no damage done and you just got a bit wet. Radar is showing another block south of you headed your way now. Expect it'll be there in the next hour or two. Not sure what this low is going to do, but it looks like the back side wrap might head down to where I am later. It's all up in central OK right now and moving south/SE.


----------



## CntryBoy777

All is just fine and suppose to have on and off rain today, nothing severe tho. Thanks for the Prayers and concern. It seemed to lose intensity as it got to us, thankfully.


----------



## Baymule

Glad that you came through the storms unscathed. We had some hard winds here last night, worried a little about tornados, but none showed up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I checked the gauge as I went to do goat check this morning and had a half inch in it. We had one wave of wind and some thunder, but was glad for the fizzling of the intensity, just sprinkles and rain now.


----------



## Mini Horses

Glad  you "just" got rain....it's wet here, too.   Gray, overcast, high humidity, ground a sponge ... Since I am not a duck, it is not an enjoyable day.   Too wet to plow, as they say! 

Coffee & computer until next feed time rolls around.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was lying down, but have to get ready for one of those "Rounds" @Mini Horses . 
It is chilly with a slow steady rain right now, and took advantage of there not being a "Goat Walk" today, and took a nap, but it is close to Feeding time for them....Inside, so I have to have my senses about me cause the sound of pellets in a plastic bucket sends the Boys into a Frenzy....in a defined Space.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, we got 0.8" in the gauge today...hi 63 chilly with the winds and dampness around. Winds are suppose to pickup overnite 20-25mph out of NNW....the Good thing is the wind will help Dry up some of the water soaked ground, and then tuesday I'll get started on digging some holes. Gonna have about 4 days without water, so I'm gonna try and get done what I can during that time. Should end up being between 20-30 poles, depending on gates and layout....going to plot it tomorrow and think about it, to go over in my head the "Working" of it.
Talked to one of the helpers at the Co-Op and he'll help put fence up, and stretch, so hopefully once the poles get up, it won't take long to get the Wire up. 
Tho, in the past, I've had people say they'd do things for $$ and when it came Time they had something Else to do.
So, it is a "Wait-N-See" on that. The ducks had a Great day again today....and I was so Glad I had cleaned their pen yesterday....otherwise their yard would've been a complete "Mud Pit" and very Slick. The hay makes much better Footing and softened the blow of all the falling water.
On the garden front, the tulips are busting the ground, Joyce put some onion sets out yesterday and will be planting Sweet peas in a couple of wks....garlic is everywhere, guess we'll have another "Bumper Crop" this yr....I'll have to remember to post a pic of some of the garlic we grow here, we love Garlic, so if ya don't like it ya better tell me before I start cooking something for ya...
I think Joyce put some tomato seeds in a pot today, in case of an Early spring. I did see about 30 Robins in the field today during the drizzles. 
So, I'm trying to get motivated to "Tackle" the days ahead, because I can rest and Breathe when it is done.


----------



## Mike CHS

We are hoping to make some decent progress in the next couple of days.  I was hauling spent straw out of the lambing jug today and my little tractor was sinking six inches in the field once I left the gravel.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I stepped in a mole run out there today and thought I was gonna lose my Boot...it was above the ankle...
I figure in about a couple of days I might not need to add any water to the red sakrete, or very little for it to set.


----------



## Bruce

Glad the worst of the storms passed you by. Real bad in Georgia.

Re: garlic (and olive oil) without them there is no reason to live! 

Onion sets out! Sweet peas in a couple of weeks? Up here not for months, like maybe 3+ ... if the ground isn't frozen or too mucky.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well we always try to be prepared for tbe yr's weather, so we get a jump on it...plus it gives Joyce something to do, because "Patience" doesn't seem to be in her Vocabulary 
But on the peas, they can take some pretty cool temps and we have plastic sheeting we use over pcs of fencing with a curve in it...kinda like Bay's "Hoop House", but with 2"x4"x5' welded wire. It acts like a green house to some, but will keep frozen stuff off them and the dirt warmer. We do it each yr just to see...nothing wasted but some seed...cheap Entertainment for Joyce.


----------



## AClark

Oh to have a tilt table, lol! 
I spent the better part of 45 minutes trying to catch one of these guys this weekend to trim her feet...no go. I caught Bonnie (the darker faced and earred one) reasonably easy, and got her front feet trimmed. Learned that from Youtube. Betty wasn't having it after seeing that. I gave up on Bonnies back feet purely for the fact that they don't trim like horses, and after being patient with the jerking and lack of cooperation, I had cut myself twice and my back hurt. At least I got the front ones right? 
They're fine once you catch them, but trying to catch them...different story. Time to put in a catch pen.


----------



## Mike CHS

AClark said:


> They're fine once you catch them, but trying to catch them...different story. Time to put in a catch pen.



I had to laugh because I can relate.  Even after we catch one it takes both of us to hold it in place but they are getting better.


----------



## AClark

I seriously debated if it wouldn't be easier to lay them on their side and do it on the ground Mike! Actually, the one I managed to catch I tied to the fence and sat on a bucket with her foot in my lap. This is nothing like trimming horses. I thought it might be easier since you can use the trimmers with 1 hand...LOL!!! I really shouldn't think.


----------



## lcertuche

I once watched my neighbor trim his horse's hoofs and re-shoe him. He made it look easy but the only thing I ever trim is my chihuahua's toenails occasionally and she yaps, cries, growls like I'm killing her.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have two that if you raise their heads high enough they will sit down and then you can pretty much keep them in place.  Problem is that only works with the two smallest.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well I've watched several videos on hoof trimming on youtube, but not one unruly animal...and none with Black hooves and pads....there isn't any "Thought Process" that is verbalized in the evaluation of the hoof and the steps taken in the decision to trim here or there and for what reasons. I have the basics down, but there has been a change in the "Plan of Attack", because Joyce can no longer control them as I trim them. Now, I have to hold them and she is going to try to trim, but she knows less than I do, so I can just imagine how this will turn out. 
After some experience to rely on the questions will subside, but it is getting to that point that is difficult, and we only have 3 to deal with, but none just stand there, even tethered to a fence, and we certainly don't want to Stress them for too long at one time....beginners take longer than one with experience, because ya debate and wonder whether to trim here, how much, is it even, and once ya decide to trim a little more the hoof seems to jerk and ya lose your Spot and train of thought. Yes, there is a bit of "Over Thinking" the issue, but that only resides with experience and confidence. So, it makes a beginner like me feel better that others with more experience than us have some of the same problems.


----------



## Bruce

You really should look into the "sheep sling chair" 
https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/deck-chair

I first heard about it on another forum. You back the animal to the chair and they have no choice but to sit into the "hammock" and can't hop out. Lean the chair against your selected support and all 4 feet are available. I have to believe it would work for goats as well.


----------



## NH homesteader

All of our goats have hooves trimmed and vaccinations on the milking stand. Lock their head in and give them snacks. That way DH can trim and I entertain if need be. Most of them are pretty good now. It's worth having even if I didn't milk. He built it for free out of scrap pieces of wood we had lying around .

As for the actual trimming, I've never done it. DH used to help trim horses so he taught himself how to do goats


----------



## frustratedearthmother

If you can put them on a raised platform and restrain their head - they might stand better for you as they don't want to fall off.  It's worth a try even if you have to improvise something.  Good luck!

ETA:  didn't see NH's post before I posted but it proves that great minds think alike, lol!


----------



## NH homesteader

Yes! Great minds! Lol

I don't know about putting a goat in one of those chair things. Mine would probably panic, and since I have a small herd I would prefer to train them to stand for trimmings than force them into the chair.


----------



## AClark

Bruce said:


> You really should look into the "sheep sling chair"
> https://www.premier1supplies.com/p/deck-chair
> 
> I first heard about it on another forum. You back the animal to the chair and they have no choice but to sit into the "hammock" and can't hop out. Lean the chair against your selected support and all 4 feet are available. I have to believe it would work for goats as well.



I saw the use of one of these on Youtube: 




Actually, that video is where I figured out how to trim them, he's fairly detailed. The thing is, it's self explanatory if you've done horse hooves. Start with scraping the sole out, pare it out a bit. If it's pink, stop. Then get the hoof wall, same white line like horse feet. I just pared them out and trimmed the wall off. I never saw any pink even.


----------



## Bruce

How many times did he say he didn't know what he was doing???  At least it shows that you can figure these things out from watching YouTube videos, he did.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We started the morning in the Sun with wind, then it went to Cloudy with wind...it's been fairly gusty here too, some of the gusts were in the 35-40mph range. The hi was 54, but that wind made it Chilly...
Got some pics with goats that shows the recovery of the rye grass from the cold temps and snow....
 if it keeps growing like this I'll have to mow it before too long...
Something ya want to be careful with, because the goats like it and it is ever green but not a conifer....ours don't eat much during the summer, but in winter and spring they will work it over...it is privot....but, it is Prolific here. Some purchase it for hedges, but it will Spread and grow...into a Tree if not pruned or trimmed a couple of times a yr...here is Comet chowing down on a sprig... and here is another of just the staub... I'm not sure about the cold hardiness of it, but we are in zone 7 and if ya want to grow a few for goats or sheep to chew on thru the winter for something Fresh may cut down on some Hay cost.


----------



## Bruce

Mow? Nah, you just need more animals! Some sheep and alpacas will help with that grass.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, more will have to Wait a bit...
I wanted to check on y'all up there today, but was Busy here. It turned out to be a really good day...hi 68 with sun and very little wind til after the noon hour and then it shifted to the south and picked up a bit. Got 5+ holes dug today....hit a good sized tree root in the first hole, so skipped ahead. Will get the loppers to work on it, but have all but 2 in one side...70' stretch...with a 12' gate.... the clay was wet, sticky, and Heavy...had to "Bang the Blades" with each dump, some more than others and it was wet all the way to the bottom.
The goats get interested watching from their pen, so on the "Walk" today they had to check out the New work.... they got interested in the deep dirt and ate some...they are gonna Love the new area, being able to eat Green most anytime they choose to. Tho, there is some green coming on inside the existing pen...   We are suppose to have another day tomorrow before temps drop some, so gonna try and get done what I can. Oh the posts are just sitting in the Hole so we or the goats wouldn't break a leg...


----------



## Bruce

Almost the exact same weather here today ... only 38F colder and no sun at all  

I know that "bang the blades" thing. Makes each hole 10 times more work!

Why did you choose to put in all wood posts instead of using T-posts other than at gates and corners??  T-posts go in a LOT easier and faster.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, there are the posts and brace posts in a 70' stretch with a 12' gate. So, it appears that way, but will have T posts in there..especially down the backside.


----------



## Mike CHS

We are going to try to set some corner posts tomorrow if the tractor doesn't get buried out there.  You are making some good progress.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well Mike I actually wanted to do more, but time caught up to me...wasn't planning on the wet being all the way down and heavy...wore me out quick..
But, I ran to town this afternoon and got 5 more posts...so, gonna try and get 10 done tomorrow...go to town and get 5 more. I want to get the posts in the holes by Sat...should be about 20-25 posts total. If I can get that far by Sat, I'll be Happy.    ...and ready for about 3days Rest...


----------



## Mike CHS

None of us are getting younger but I think we are all having fun.


----------



## CntryBoy777

One thing I have decided is to pay the $82 for the 12' gate from the CoOp....will have 2 of them, one on each end. I wouldn't say it is Fun exactly, but things will be much more Enjoyable when it is done....just kinds "Griting my Teeth" to muster thru...
When I hit that tree root and was dealing with that Clay...I always pictured @Bruce 's post of those Rocks in the holes...I had nothin to Complain about.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well Mike I actually wanted to do more, but time caught up to me...wasn't planning on the wet being all the way down and heavy...wore me out quick..
> But, I ran to town this afternoon and got 5 more posts...so, gonna try and get 10 done tomorrow...go to town and get 5 more. I want to get the posts in the holes by Sat...should be about 20-25 posts total. If I can get that far by Sat, I'll be Happy.    ...and ready for about 3days Rest...



You didn't just get 5 holes dug, looks like you got 5 posts in as well. Does the "10 tomorrow" mean 10 MORE or 10 INCLUDING? Either way you are moving way faster on the holes and posts than I did. 

As you know I'm using latches like these:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...tch-fits-round-tube-gates-1-5-8-in-to-2-in-od

When you hang the gates get 10" or 12" bolt hooks. The 8" hook in a 6" post doesn't give much leeway for gate adjustment. And if the gate comes with screw in hooks, find something else to do with them. You KNOW that no matter how meticulous you are installing everything, shift happens. Being able to loosen 1 nut and tighten the one on the other side of the post is allows for fine adjustment with no need to take the gate off to do it. Having the ability to easily move the latch end of the gate up and down a small amount as well as being able to move the entire gate toward or away so the latch closes easily is worth every penny. Apparently the 10" comes only in 3/4" diameter (12" do as well), the 8" and 12" come in 5/8". 

Good luck and don't break yourself!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It would be an additional 10 holes and posts, but it is Sprinkling right now so I'm on Hold. The posts aren't set yet, will be in concrete, the field has a tendency to stay wet for periods of time, so I'm gonna use it instead. Once I get them dug and placed, I will go back and empty a bag in the hole pour some water on it and wa-la it sets in 20mins. 
Thanks for the tips on adjustments and latches.


----------



## Mike CHS

I was hoping we could dry out another day so we could get the tractor out in the field to take the chainsaw to some fence line where trees are encroaching but if you are getting wet now, we will too tonight or tomorrow.

Those bolt hooks are the way to go.  We get our gates from a Farm Supply store and they give us a discount on the hooks they sell and take $ off the fence because we don't want the screw in hooks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

These sprinkles are ahead of a cold front coming thru today, mainly off and on, but it is slowing down my Progress...tho my shoulders don't mind the extra Rest, they aren't wanting a double-dose of yesterday.


----------



## CntryBoy777

After a dreary start today, things got better outside, so I got 5 more holes dug and the posts out of the van and in them...
 and I have a better ball park figure on the linear footage of this project...468' or so....there will still be a couple of pcs to enclose the entire area, but I haven't worked all that out yet. The reason being there are water and sewage lines to avoid. 
There will be 2, 12' gates and about 5 walk through gates. So, there's still a ways to go...but, we're getting there. I also decided that since this route was chosen, I am taking in the full Expansion, not just another stage. It will be well worth it to me, cause my strength is not Increasing...
On another note, I saw some more Geese headed north, nymph grasshoppers in the field, and some frogs and toads, too. Took a pic of some flower bulbs popping up... and here is one of some garlic... here is a single Clove with a Bundle of garlic from last yr...  I even found this on tbe way back to put the goats up after their walk...  I certainly am still not going to say the Word, but it is very difficult to Ignore the signs.


----------



## Bruce

I'm pretty sure that the ice I was stripping off the hotwire doesn't suggest the same "Word" as you are not saying 

Your dirt piles outside the post holes look to be the size of what the YouTube videos show. Mine were 3X that size. Now I know I must be doing something wrong!

Gonna be a lot of H-braces for all those gates!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh...your telling me!....but have to have access from several different  areas...and "Geared" more towards the house, instead of trailer. Eventually, I will expand the bird yards, with the permanent fence around them. What's up now is just temporary and just thrown together...but it is working for now. Gotta get the birds out doing what I got them for...eating Bugs and grass. 
I'd love watching them chasing grasshoppers and such..


----------



## Bruce

Can't disagree. I need more gates but:
1) was in a hurry to get the fence done
2) hit ledge where I wanted to put one gate, ledge and water where I wanted another.

I did put an H-brace rather than a floating brace at the south end of the west line so I can put a gate there in the future. I would need to stick in a floating brace and tie the field fence off to that. That would likely be a people gate as I have a 12' gate farther up north on the line. Any big equipment that would be going out to the west field would be coming around from the north. Don't need that stuff going out behind the house and past the buried propane tank


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, there could be a few more, but once you access the big area, the only gate will be at the garden and it will probably have 2 gates in it...and using cattle panels for the border of the garden will make them fairly easy. Her beans can climb the panels, cucumbers too. 
She planted some sweet peas today...Early Alaska variety...thought of @TAH when I saw them...


----------



## Bruce

Um, if you use cattle panels as both fence and trellis what keeps the goats from "trimming" their side of the fence?? And HER side as well since they can get their face into the holes in the CP.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, being covered with Poultry wire on the inside will keep those little tongues, teeth, and lips from doing too much damage. I have a couple of rolls that is 3' and some zip ties... @babsbag gave me the tip of covering Before hanging...that way it can be done off the ground on saw horses or such. I liked that and will save my knee, back, and legs from bending all the way over and touching my toes...


----------



## Bruce

You can touch your toes?? I  to you!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yes Bruce I still can touch em.......but, I have several body parts that Scream when I do........and if they are a mind to, it can take much Longer to get back up, than it did to go down....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Your dirt piles outside the post holes look to be the size of what the YouTube videos show. Mine were 3X that size. Now I know I must be doing something wrong!


Maybe they weren't digging in Vermont either....


----------



## CntryBoy777

So today was one of interruptions....termite guy came by today for the annual inspection, had to go shopping in town...we were out of somethings, and only got 2 holes dug today. Only 13 more to go...and 15 poles to get. My body is not saddened by it, but my Mind is "Pushing"....so, I'm hoping the body will Cooperate in getting those other 3 holes dug I missed today....Not!........but, will put it on the "Agenda List" and see. It doesn't seem the knee isn't taking to Kindly to the "Workout" and is just letting to me know from time to time....hasn't started "Roaring" yet, so after what's Ahead...it probably will...
Once that gets done there will be only the frontside to dicker with....tho there will be tree roots in Every Hole...so it will be a bit Slower. Did decide to make the walkthru gates 4' wide, easy to get wheelbarrow thru and hay bales. Also, if I do end up in a wheelchair...I can slap some "Mudgrips" on it and roll thru the gate... ...I also have to put gates on the frontside to the bird yards....easy access from the house for eggs and tending to them. That's why I'm doing the easiest first to give me the Push to finish it....otherwise, I might giveup on it...


----------



## Latestarter

Keep on going! You're a go getter and I don't see you as a quitter. It'll all come together as you see fit to do it.


----------



## Mike CHS

It is one post at a time and you will get there.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Me? @Latestarter ....naw, I have had this in the old noggin for at least a yr now, and I can almost Taste it... almost like a "LS" special Ribeye!.......I will be inviting ya ALL over for the Ribbon Cuttin.


----------



## Latestarter

Might want to be careful with that invitin' stuff... there's a few of us might take you up on it!


----------



## NH homesteader

You know @CntryBoy777 I was just saying to my husband the other day there are two kinds of people. There are the people who quit at a challenge and people who show those dummies how to persevere. Well I think we all know which you are (you know, not a dummy)! Keep on plugging at it, the posts will wait for you! Lol


----------



## CntryBoy777

That'd suite me just Fine....I am no gourmet cook, but I can bet ya won't go Hungry...and it will Please the Palet.  I'm sure we could find a feeder around and a "Size Fit'em" Spit with plenty of hickory and oak...


----------



## Mike CHS

I have plenty of oak but even better I have a lot of cherry which is even better for 'Q'.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @NH homesteader  I've faced mess all my life, and I taught my 4 daughters that quitting is not an Option. If I require it of others and teach it...I had best follow it. When I had the first attack the Doc told me when I went home I couldn't pickup more than 5lbs....after laying in ICU for 5 days flat on my back....the day I got home, I got the rake and raked leaves.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have never used cherry @Mike CHS , I have used apple and pecan...probably because there aren't many cherry around here. The traditional mix here is oak, hickory, and sweetgum.


----------



## Bruce

I think we need a fence building contest between @CntryBoy777 and @Latestarter. That will get LS out of his recliner and on the fence building


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw Bruce...LS has a few "Texas Aces" up his sleeve over there....


----------



## Mike CHS

We are working smarter in Tennessee.  We are starting on a 6 acre fence project in the next few days.  Teresa and I are doing the corner posts and marking where all the T posts go.  We have two strapping neighbor boys who want some spending money and they will drive the T posts.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That sounds like a Winner there!!...I've got a guy at the CoOp that will help me with the fence, stretching, and Tposts. I am trying to Hurry before he changes his mind...


----------



## Mike CHS

We are finding why good neighbors are good neighbors.  That is something I had forgotten about in our last life.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Naw Bruce...LS has a few "Texas Aces" up his sleeve over there....


Yeah but! @Baymule and her DH are busy working on the feed and tack room in their barn


----------



## CntryBoy777

There's Many more, even Closer....and a man with a "Plan"...and $$ for a Tractor can dig quite a few Holes in a days time. If animals aren't coming til roughly Apr-May, then an area for just a couple can be erected easily by boxing them in. If several prs of hands are available, then fence Stretching and driving a few Tposts can cover some ground rather quickly....no need to do it all in a day, because ya can always Add a few more Posts each day and hook the fence. So, never underestimate a "Crafty Sly ole Fox", they are never "Caught with Their Britches" down...unless they are showing their "Speedo".....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, "Chalk Up" another missed weather report here...they said a low in the low to mid 30's...but got up to Ice topped water and a low of 25 here...I just hate those kinds of Surprises...
I think we may have a Khaki hen struggling...tho, she has trouble walking and will have wings out lying on ground with her tail curved to ground, but after a bit of staying there will jump up and waddle off normally. She still is eating and drinking, but I guess we will see if she comes around or not. Oh well, got other things to do, mainly digging some holes. and go to town for some posts a little later.


----------



## Bruce

That is weird about your Khaki, maybe someone familiar with poultry diseases can add some insight. Hope it isn't a serious thing though it doesn't sound good. 

I think the cold temp was saying "don't push it too hard" 

You have a headstart on @Latestarter and his fence. He hasn't gotten his tractor yet, just started looking more seriously. Don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well the more animals ya have, the more likely there will be some weak ones in the bunch, so it is to be expected. Gonna keep an eye on her tho, and hopefully it will pass, whatever it is. Thanks!
Waiting on the temps to rise a bit before I get started...my shoulders are Revolting from the cold this morning.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay, another day...a nother post. The cold temps hindered much progress today, but I ran to town for 5 more poles. So, there's 2 laying on the ground with no holes yet. Had to do extra work for the freezing Temps, so ran out of time and wind is really blowing with a Chill in it.
Oh, and about the Khaki hen.......just call me Inexperienced!!...guess it is a signal to be "Topped", but it sure had me concerned til this afternoon when I saw others doing the same thing...they don't care if it is male or female, either.... just Shameful I tell ya!...
These 1st "Experiences" with new animals will keep ya guessing for Sure!...


----------



## Bruce

Oh my, this has become an R rated thread!!!

I was concerned because when Zia was having her (I ASSUME) strokes, she also sat low with wings out for stabilization. Of course she didn't just get up and walk away.


----------



## NH homesteader

That's so funny! I just read a book about someone who thought her turkey hen was dying and turns out, she was looking for the tom! I was actually returning here to say that!


----------



## NH homesteader

And female ducks without a male around start acting like males... Its awkward for everyone.


----------



## Bruce

Same with my laying hens @NH homesteader. No rooster but a couple of the hens will mount others. I ASSUME it is a dominance thing. I've heard they don't do that if there is a rooster in the flock.


----------



## NH homesteader

Don't know, I have always had a rooster. The ducks were awful though.


----------



## Pastor Dave

My does go into the cage with the buck because she will be dominant and kill him if he comes to visit her. They generally let him know they are receptive by mounting him, and it is funny to watch her attempt at motion.
In the end, he gets the job done, and both just lie there resting and seeming to enjoy each others company. Sometimes I expect to look in and see them smoking.
Haha


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Cracking up reading this thread!

Turkeys & geese do it too. 

I know a lady, she absolutely loves her chickens and turkeys. She has probably around ~40 chickens and they all have names. She is always talking about her "sweet" turkey hen who lays down every time someone walks near her and loves it when people pet her


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## CntryBoy777

That's hilarious @Goat Whisperer ....we had some hens without a rooster a while back and 1 of those hens would squat every time ya stepped close to her and wouldn't move until ya shook her 2-3 times...she'd walk off and ruffle her feathers........I just couldn't imagine a turkey hen...would have to give a 2handed "Shake" I guess....


----------



## Bruce

Goat Whisperer said:


> Cracking up reading this thread!
> 
> Turkeys & geese do it too.
> 
> I know a lady, she absolutely loves her chickens and turkeys. She has probably around ~40 chickens and they all have names. She is always talking about her "sweet" turkey hen who lays down every time someone walks near her and loves it when people pet her


The hussy!


----------



## Baymule

Our hens run to us, swarm around our feet to the point of stumbling over them, and squat. We, being the alpha rooster, stroke their backs and squeeze their tail at the base. After a moment, they stand up, ruffle out their feathers and smoke a cigarette.


----------



## Bruce

tsk tsk @Baymule 


You KNOW cigarettes aren't good for them!


----------



## Latestarter

I don't think they have the life span required to get cancer from smoking... I could be wrong.


----------



## Bruce




----------



## CntryBoy777

Today turned out to be an okay day. It did start out fairly Chilly...it got down to 30 last night and up to 58 this afternoon. There was a gusty wind that reinforced the Chill, but those post-hole diggers have a way of warming ya up some. Speaking of which I got 6 holes dug today, missed the window to get to town for more posts...but, just concentrated on getting holes done today and more tomorrow....there are 15 holes left to dig for the whole area. I am not looking forward to those last 12 tho, each one will have tree roots to contend with... but, getting it completed will give the surge to persevere thru. While out this morning I saw a fock of snow geese headed north, but about 15 mins later saw em heading back south...guess the "HeadWind" was a bit more than they cared to deal with. 
I should be finished digging by tues and will get started setting them in sakrete. When that is done, there should be Help with the rest of it. I am soooo looking for That day!


----------



## Mike CHS

You are tougher than I am - all I have done the last two days is cook, 4 racks of ribs yesterday and two pork shoulders today. I would post pictures but they would make you hungry.

I did go out this morning to do a few things but that wind ran me right back into the house.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I sure would've taken a break to Enjoy some Ribs and Q!! Absolutely and positively my Favorite food.


----------



## Baymule

We woke up to no heat. Our neighbor does commercial refrigeration, so he came over. A new breaker later, we were warm and toasty again.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure glad it didn't turn out to be too bad on the repair there Bay. People that have reached the "Spot in the Road" that we have really Need that warmth on a cool, brisk mornin. 
I hope your project is coming along as ya planned it would. It is really looking nice...btw.


----------



## Bruce

For all of your physical issues you sure are getting those holes dug fast! You have some of those Tylenol 650s on hand? 

@Baymule A breaker? Wow, those don't usually go. Maybe they are quite old? Sure is nice to have your "HVAC guy" close by.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw Bruce, no tylenol here...just green BCs and if it needs a Booster there is demerol and valium depending on the direction I need to go...
Some days I just "Wonder behind the little Animals"...for those that are unfamiliar with that line, it comes from the song "Wildwood Flower".


----------



## Baymule

Haven't worked on it the past few days..... had some other things to do. And yesterday we went to a movie. We went to see  A Dog's Purpose. It was great, we enjoyed it.

@Bruce we bought a handful of new breakers. It seems that there are some GE breakers that aren't approved for mobile homes. So we got a bunch of Eaton breakers. It's all good! And yes, we are blessed to have such wonderful neighbors. Jimmy helps everyone in our tiny neighborhood with their AC/heat issues. pay for the parts and he does the work. Some people are not too well off and his help is a blessing. We paid him, he didn't want to take it, but he was a HUGE help to us today!


----------



## Mike CHS

Here ya go- we had neighbors over for dinner and of course had way too much food but it was intentional. Whenever I smoke ribs I do at least 4 racks and freeze several meals for later.  Same for today I did two pork shoulders and a bunch was eaten but plenty left for the freezer.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I can see now that a trip to Mid Tn will have to be worked into the "Agenda"....I suddenly need a Sheep fix...but will eat Pork while I enjoy watching them.


----------



## Mike CHS

We can always work that out.  We are even talking to a couple of farms in MS that might have a ram  maylamb we want to buy so that road runs in both directions.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds good to me...y'all are Welcome at any time.  I have been told by many that I can cook some Q too.


----------



## Bruce

But you will have to bring the smoked meat to @CntryBoy777 



Baymule said:


> @Bruce we bought a handful of new breakers. It seems that there are some GE breakers that aren't approved for mobile homes. So we got a bunch of Eaton breakers. It's all good! And yes, we are blessed to have such wonderful neighbors. Jimmy helps everyone in our tiny neighborhood with their AC/heat issues. pay for the parts and he does the work. Some people are not too well off and his help is a blessing. We paid him, he didn't want to take it, but he was a HUGE help to us today!



So sad. I would have assumed (apparently and as usual WRONGLY) that the electrical requirements for mobile homes would be the same as for any other residential building. Only 'thought' necessary would be to make sure you bought breakers that are made for the specific service panel.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sounds good to me...y'all are Welcome at any time.  I have been told by many that I can cook some Q too.


Dry or wet?


----------



## Mike CHS

We do dry but offer sauce for those that want to spoil a perfectly smoked piece of meat.  

I'm not sure what he does.


----------



## Bruce

You guys can have a "BBQ off". Not sure how we all can get there to judge it though.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Suffice it to say, ya can't eat my Q without Licking, Wiping, or Washing your fingers after touching the meat, and the sauce will not Drip off your chin either....
I have never been much for dry smoked meat, there is a big difference between grilling and smoking...mine is grilled. Oh, and it is my sauce too, worked on it for 12yrs before settling on it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> You guys can have a "BBQ off". Not sure how we all can get there to judge it though.


There's an airport in Memphis...


----------



## Bruce

That will get us close to you but Mike is halfway across the state! ASSUMING "southern middle" means south of Nashville that is 175 miles. We need a neutral BYH member with plenty of room somewhere around Selmer, TN or Corinth, MS to host the competition


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce, Ms is Mississippi...Mi is Michigan....tho, I believe ya meant Ms..., but I have learned that it is best to not Assume. However, the biggest factor is available time, both of us have plates "Full" of things to tend to, so I wouldn't "Book" a flight just yet....


----------



## Bruce

Looks like MS to me  

Michigan would be really neutral and there are several BYH members over there!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, after "Editing" just 3 minutes ago....


----------



## Mike CHS

We are 50 miles due south of Nashville and 22 miles north of the Alabama line off I65.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It's a bit Chilly this morning with the wind here, is it any better your way @Mike CHS ?


----------



## Mike CHS

Pretty much a carbon copy of yours.  We just got back in after doing some free time with Maisy with the lambs and it isn't as cold as yesterday.  She is learning that being rough with some of the lambs can be painful.  Especially Wild Things baby.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well ya know, some "Lessons" are a bit "Harder" learned than others.  It has always been interesting to me to watch the interactions of different animals, and how each establishes their "Presence" with the other. Our cats have had their curiosity challenged with both the chickens and ducks, The cushion grows with the goats, cause the goats are bigger and more demanding of their attention than the cats are willing to stand their ground for.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> We do dry but offer sauce for those that want to spoil a perfectly smoked piece of meat.



Hear hear!
I don't care for any meat dripping with some kind of sauce on it (unless it is General Tso's chicken--Asian 
cuisine) and that kind of fare isn't bbq.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I can guarantee ya that my sauce don't Drip...it sticks @greybeard . 
I like smoked meat too, but there is a difference between BBQ and smoked meat. Just because an animal produces meat, doesn't mean that all meat is the exact same thing. Just because meat is smoked surely doesn't make it BBQ either. It truly is 2 totally different things.


----------



## greybeard

I don't want any sauce or sticky stuff on BBQ either. I've attended  Memphis in May BBQ cookoff twice  and tho the overall experience was positive, I  was not overly impressed with the food. A regional thing I suspect.
(I lived & worked in Tenn 3 different times in my life)


----------



## Mike CHS

I only went to Memphis in May once and although I enjoyed the scale I didn't have any desire to go again. @greybeard it sounds like you also did some instructor duty there. ?


----------



## Latestarter

I think it may just be what we were "brought up with" as far as preference. I personally prefer the BBQ sauce over the dry but will eat both equally. The dry is IMHO sometimes TOO dry and to me like eating smoke flavored sawdust. In my mind BBQ means sauce while smoked means dry rub. Though both are referred to as BBQ, I have to agree w/Countryboy... they really are two different things.  Those shoulders (and ribs) look good enough to EAT Mike!


----------



## Mike CHS

Everyone seemed to enjoy them and that's all you can ask for.  Dry or otherwise.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is an "Age old Debate" that continues to this day, and the "Rub" is enjoyed on Both sides. 
When one goes to a BBQ place here it is already "Assumed" to be Pork, unless specified...but, in Tx and Ok it is assumed Beef.
I have been to the downtown "Contest" back before it was "Widely Known" and it was an enjoyable community "Event", but as it grew, it lost the draw for me and many residents. It became a Joke to the locals.
Having been coast to coast and border to border several times, I have eaten really good BBQ with/without sauce and some horrible stuff, too. It really comes down to the Cook, meat, and taste....no matter what part of the country ya "Hail From". 
I never stand in the "Way" of a vigorous Friendly "Debate" about it either.


----------



## Latestarter

Ummm isn't that one of the primary reasons they have BBQ cook-offs?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> Everyone seemed to enjoy them and that's all you can ask for.  Dry or otherwise.


I totally Agree with ya Mike!  and I would love to "Chow Down"  on your cooking. 
If I ever get over there I will surely be Expecting it.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> I only went to Memphis in May once and although I enjoyed the scale I didn't have any desire to go again. @greybeard it sounds like you also did some instructor duty there. ?


I did. Mid '71-Feb '73.
Southside. NATTC MATSG-90 and H&MS-90 as it was known then. I believe the building was South86 and some out buildings to the south of the hangar--Bldg86  was an old hangar with offices and classrooms on the east end. Looking at google earth, all those buildings have been demolished now.


----------



## NH homesteader

My husband has a friend who has lived in NH his whole life and he makes amazing BBQ. He wins competitions so it's not just good for NH. He does all dry but makes sauce for those of us that want it. 

You guys are making me hungry!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well I'll be! @greybeard I was in 7-8th grades back then, and we went to the Exchange rather often, and the Commisary. I even went swimming in the indoor pool out there. I haven't been out there since about '96 and they were in the process of tearing alot of those bldgs down. That whole area died when they quit being utilized for Training.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh, after "Editing" just 3 minutes ago....



shhhhhh you weren't supposed to notice 

If you cook something on a BBQ, that makes it BBQ! 

I like dry (not dry meat though  ) and wet but I don't have a grey beard for @CntryBoy777's sauce to stick to.


----------



## Mike CHS

greybeard - Those old buildings have been gone a long time now.  I retired from the Navy there in '92 at the ATC school that originally was in one of the old buildings in the mid 70's.  They were in the process of moving all of the schools to Pensacola.

Sorry for the hijack all.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There wasn't a hijack @Mike CHS so don't worry about that and it was well worth finding out that you and greybeard was out there during the same time as me. It always amazes me as how just Small this world truly is.


----------



## Mike CHS

Thanks and it is a small world.  I went to school in Brunswick Georgia in a blimp hangar in 1969.  

I first did instructor duty at our new school in 1981 and the second tour starting in 1988.  When I retired I took a job as lead to move all of the trainers from our schools from Memphis to Pensacola.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's amazing! My oldest daughter graduated from Millington High in '96. So, with her playing sports, we were in Millington daily. 
Did ya ever play golf at Edmund Orgil?


----------



## Mike CHS

I did play there before I had back surgery but none after that.


----------



## Baymule

In the next post or two, ya'll are going to be long lost cousins. LOL LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well ya know Bay, that could be possible too. My Mom's dad was shot in a hunting accident when she was 8mnths old, and we never had any contact with his family....so, there is a quarter of our Kin we have never known. Heck, we might even be Kin....ya never Know. 
I'd trade y'all for some of the Kin I have met too.


----------



## Latestarter

Went through "A" school in Millington in '76' Left there in Dec headed to Jax, FL for flight training. Never went back. Did several training tours but they were in Norfolk, VA. and Mayport, FL.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well LS I should've known ya would have been there too. I graduated High school in '75, ya must have been in one of the groups that put the Fire out on the jet there around noon each day. I also used to watch the different groups Marching to the Mess Hall too.


----------



## Latestarter

Graduated high school in 75 also. Nah... I wasn't a fire fighter, I went through training in a classroom across the highway from the air strip... At that time all basic aviation rate training for the Navy was done there in Millington. So it didn't matter if you were going to be an aviation electrician, structural mechanic, jet engine mechanic, or like me an airedale/brown shoe/in flight tech of sorts, it all started there. First with A FUN P school which tested for basic aptitude for the job you'd be doing and aviation in general. Then to "A" school where we received the basic training in our specific rating (job). It was the first stop in training after boot camp, then after initial training there, it was off to our "C" school where ever that might be.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> Thanks and it is a small world.  I went to school in Brunswick Georgia in a blimp hangar in 1969.
> 
> I first did instructor duty at our new school in 1981 and the second tour starting in 1988.  When I retired I took a job as lead to move all of the trainers from our schools from Memphis to Pensacola.


I was stationed at Pensacola Nav Sta 1975- 1976, till I got orders to GLNTC,  then went to SD and on to Subic and caught DD964 for a westpac excursion.
'74-75 I was at GTMO. My 2 years at GTMO was 'interesting'.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay, the past couple of days and the Gusting wind has caught up with me today. I wasted a perfectly good morning lying back down until noon. I was planning on getting some more holes dug, but just didn't have any "Oomph" left to get anything done. 
However, the only ones I have left to do is the front line. I didn't post yesterday, because I was just wore out. Tho, watching the weather I need to get busy...we have rain coming in over this next wknd. I doubt I will get all the post set, but I want to get the holes dug with posts sitting in them before it does.
We aren't suppose to get a whole bunch, so there shouldn't be enough to cause too much set-back.
Since, I haven't posted any pics lately, I took some today of the goats going to town on the rye grass, clover, and winter peas....
  Lightning was checking out the underneath of one of the bldgs....  and, I just had to get a couple of the ducks in their "Lining Up" to head back into their pen area...  They are really some Sweet little ones....yes, they are Messy, but they sure do have Fun making it, and the hay makes a huge difference. I know they and the "Dotties" will be so Happy when they can run around in the new area...along with the goats. I just hope they all get along together without having to separate them very much. Just not sure about the goats, they don't like the cats being very close, and the old girl Star will try to plant them to the ground with her horns given much of a chance. When we walk past the bird pen they don't pay much attention to them, but there is Fence separating them too. Guess that is about it for an update.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Graduated high school in 75 also. Nah... I wasn't a fire fighter, I went through training in a classroom across the highway from the air strip... At that time all basic aviation rate training for the Navy was done there in Millington. So it didn't matter if you were going to be an aviation electrician, structural mechanic, jet engine mechanic, or like me an airedale/brown shoe/in flight tech of sorts, it all started there. First with A FUN P school which tested for basic aptitude for the job you'd be doing and aviation in general. Then to "A" school where we received the basic training in our specific rating (job). It was the first stop in training after boot camp, then after initial training there, it was off to our "C" school where ever that might be.


It was the same in mid '69 as well. AFUN-P then (for me) to what I think it was called  BE&E (basic electricity and electronics) which I had great difficulty with then , as part of AT school.
Then to another school closer related to MOS.
Or, at least that was what it was supposed to be.
After BE&E several Marines in our class received orders to squadrons and were told we would return later to complete A school. My orders took me to MCAS Ch Pt NC Mag-14 H&MS-14. Did OJT in my primary MOS as well as in my secondaries for about 6 months, then almost everyone in my barracks got orders right out of the blue, and they weren't good. Reported for I think was called 'Pre-deployment School' at one of the outlying areas--I think maybe Bogue Field.
Learned about the jungle, Charlie, Vc and VD, got some shots, (this 'school' lasted less than a week) then 2 weeks authorized leave. (I had 32 days on the books but none of us got more than 14 days.) Flew home to Texas for 14 days, flew back to Ch Pt, and same day we all, in our utility uniforms and all our gear, boarded a Saturn Airways DC-8 and took the long way around.

NC-Seattle-Anchorage-Hawaii (we were allowed off the aircraft here for 45 minutes but couldn't leave the immediate gate area) -then to a small island..maybe Midway, then to  -Iwakuni Japan then to Futenma, and by bus to Camp Schwab Okinawa, where we deplaned, stood in lines to get more shots, turned in all our Marine working greens and dress uniforms and got jungle uniforms. Next morning, I walked off the same plane onto the big base in Danang.
Somewhere over the Pacific Ocean, I turned 20 years old.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@greybeard That was a real "Reality Check", for sure. I am surely glad that ya made it "Out", and back home. I grew up with guys that lost their older brothers over there, among many others. I had 4 uncles, older brother, and my Dad involved there. Dad's last stint was aboard ship in that part of the world....'65-'67. My brother was an electrician aboard a sub-tender out of Charleston. The 2 uncles were in USAF, one stationed in Ok, the other was a radar instructor on attack choppers...stationed in Okinawa.
It is for all of these and ALL Vets that I danced for when at a PowWow. The Gourd Dance is a warriors dance, met a lot of people that Served, and even danced with some of the original "Code Talkers".
So, I am always very Thankful for ALL Vets!...and I do try to let as many as I meet know that I do.


----------



## Latestarter

Glad you made it out alive... too many didn't. Had I been older I would have volunteered, rightly or wrongly... It was over when I was old enough.


----------



## Pastor Dave

CntryBoy777 said:


> It is an "Age old Debate" that continues to this day, and the "Rub" is enjoyed on Both sides.
> When one goes to a BBQ place here it is already "Assumed" to be Pork, unless specified...but, in Tx and Ok it is assumed Beef.
> I have been to the downtown "Contest" back before it was "Widely Known" and it was an enjoyable community "Event", but as it grew, it lost the draw for me and many residents. It became a Joke to the locals.
> Having been coast to coast and border to border several times, I have eaten really good BBQ with/without sauce and some horrible stuff, too. It really comes down to the Cook, meat, and taste....no matter what part of the country ya "Hail From".
> I never stand in the "Way" of a vigorous Friendly "Debate" about it either.


Sorry to weigh in late. I have some thoughts on the barbecue posts.
I am from Indiana with a mother having grown up in the Detroit/Pontiac area to a GM worker, and my father on a dairy farm in central IN.
We did a stent in TN in the early 80's, but moved back to another farm within a mile of the one we moved from.

I remember some great barbecue shacks along the road we would stop at to eat down South.
The only time I was out West was for FFA Nationals in '92 at Kansas City. We went to the Golden Ox and I had prime rib. Go figure!
Beef is great smoked or grilled, but barbecue has got to be PORK.
I have the charcoal grill with the Texas side box smoker.
I will throw on two huge pork shoulders or some kind of bone - in roast. I make my own rub too. It is hard to resist when pulling it to not eat it up. But, once it is shredded, in goes the Sweet Baby Rays. I have a good rub, but cannot make a better sauce than SBR's.
Now, if I keep it dry for folks and just offer the pulled pork, I see them time in and time out pull off the top bun and smother in sauce. Maybe that is just the polite way of not saying it is too dry. Idk.
I generally will start my brine process on a Thursday, put the rub on it on Friday night, smoke it all day Saturday and have the congregation gather at our shelter house that night. This is usually an annual Fall venture. I take my bales of hay that are stacked under the shelter house, throw down to sit on and put up some long folding tables.
The chips might end up in the trash, Styrofoam cups, even the beans or leftover bites of cake, but never the barbecue!
Ok, story over. Reading your posts got me excited for Fall to roll back around and now have to quit salivating. Haha


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Gotta agree on the Sweet Baby Ray's - that is some deeelicous stuff right there!


----------



## CLSranch

I love the sweet baby ray's for on a sandwich or on wings. The thickness seems to stay. If I do continuous basting or cooking it down I like Head Country. May taste better but it's thin.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I've never heard of Head Country - is that an Oklahoma thing?


----------



## CLSranch

I think it's just a mostly a southern thing. But it may be just close to OK.


----------



## CLSranch

It is made in OK. My brothers buy it by the Gallon.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Well, son of a gun - they have a website!

https://www.headcountry.com/about-us

Here's a question for you... I used to show goats in and around OK and occasionally some of the clubs would put on a welcome bbq.  That was the first time I'd ever heard of bbq'd bologna.  Is that just a local thing or is it something that is real well known in OK?


----------



## greybeard

When I was a kid, my mother used to slice boloney or Spam, heat it up in some kind of sweet thick bbq sauce and serve it to us for lunch.
I grew to hate it real quick. Sugared meat of any kind never appealed to me at all.

Fried baloney by itself is fine, but today's baloney doesn't have enough fat in it to fry up right. I think about it every time I hear this song.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@frustratedearthmother  You can get BBQ baloney over here at some places. It isn't as common as it used to be, but it is still around. When someone mentions the term "Round Steak" around here with older people it means baloney. So, it isn't exclusive to there, but as greybeard says the recipe has change a great deal since we were kids. They "Outlawed" a lot of stuff we grew up with.
@greybeard that song always cracks me up...love ole Tom T Hall...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I remember as a child my mother would fry baloney - she'd put a few slices in it so it'd lay flat in the pan.  I asked her why she was cookin' baloney for breakfast and she said it was because we couldn't afford bacon!        First time I've had that memory for awhile, lol.  Maybe that's why I don't really care for it that much.  BUT - some diced Spam fried up crispy with 'taters and onions - that's good eating!


----------



## greybeard

Spam today is not the same either. Leaves a film of some kind on the roof of my mouth.


----------



## NH homesteader

We used to eat grilled cheese and baloney sandwiches.  Had never eaten spam until recently... I can't stomach most processed meats anymore though. Yuck.


----------



## Pastor Dave

We had fried bologna when no bacon too, and we were hog farmers. Ha!
If it was thick, ok. But if it was thin, Mom cut the corners and it made a clover leaf. My wife hates it that way. She does however like how they made it in the microwave when it formed a bowl. Talk abt the difference in growing up in the 70's vs. the 80's Lol


----------



## lcertuche

The one and only chance I had to eat goat was barbecued. I was young and inebriated at the time so it seemed pretty good but maybe it was all the beer. 

I saw a recipe on the internet for "Almost" Sweet Baby Ray sauce that was canned in a pressure cooker. I would love to canned a few jars up. One of these days I will try doing up a few jars. Hopefully before summer gets here.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well got 4more holes dug, roots and all. I did find the sewage line as I was digging, but I knew I was in the vacinity so I was anticipating the possibility and just tapped it with the diggers. Sure was glad I didn't create myself more work, and where I was guessing before, now I know where it is. 
There were roots in every hole, but none that were extremely large. It would be nice if they were all that way, but a couple of spots are fairly close to a tree, so I don't think I'll be that lucky. We have rain coming, so I am going to town tomorrow to get poles and some cattle panels. I have to think about getting material inside the border before the fence goes up.
It was pretty nice out today...got up to 74 and the wind was breezy, but not knocking ya down like the past 3 days. Saw some more geese flying north, flies, gnats, and moths flying around....tree frogs are still croaking....probably going to be a "Bumper Crop" of insects this yr here, but the chickens and ducks should make a Dent in them we Hope. 
With all the talk about BBQ I may have to get a slab of ribs when I go to town, tho Joyce would prefer chicken wings.  I eat either, but my Favorite is ribs.


----------



## greybeard

If I think I am going to encounter any roots bigger than 1/2" diameter, I take one of these along with me. One end for cutting thru roots, the other for damping dirt back in around the post. Weighs about 30 lbs and you need to keep the end sharp for effortless root cutting.
https://mobileimages.lowes.com/product/converted/755625/755625014672.jpg


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @greybeard I'll have to check it out next week when I'm there, I could surely use it here with all these big oaks here.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is probably the most used implement around our place.


----------



## CntryBoy777

When the temps drop on Friday down into the 40s I'll check Dad's bldg to see if he already has one....above 60 the wasp become Active inside the bldg.


----------



## Bruce

Good luck with those holes @CntryBoy777 !! Maybe the biggest roots will not be in the way.

BTW, mark that sewer line with rebar or something. You just KNOW that someday you will NEED to find it and won't remember exactly which post it is near.


----------



## CLSranch

frustratedearthmother said:


> Well, son of a gun - they have a website!
> 
> https://www.headcountry.com/about-us
> 
> Here's a question for you... I used to show goats in and around OK and occasionally some of the clubs would put on a welcome bbq.  That was the first time I'd ever heard of bbq'd bologna.  Is that just a local thing or is it something that is real well known in OK?



It isn't that common around here but everyone's heard of or had it. A lot of people smoke a whole roll with a grape jelly and mustard mix rubbed on. With other meats bbq'ed and people bringing other plates and sides the Bologna is ALWAYS jumped on no matter what else is a round.
  And I do like it fried, even on a PB&J. weird but good.


----------



## Novasark

The goat jumping off, LLOFL!! my buck used to back flip off everything including my horses..I was riding once and he jumped on her right shoulder and horns got stuck in bridle, she my horse slung him around and ripped bridle off then tried trampling him. He is now in someone's freezer. Little ****. My husband is very DIY, we have 110 acres with woods and we have locus trees I think that's what they're called. we make our buildings, fencing, pens and gardenshe out of the boards we have cut from our trees. We are very self sufficient on our farm and I'm glad to see more people getting back to that way. This spring were training horses for logging, and eventually pulling equipment we converted into horse powered.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Novasark that sounds really interesting. If I were in better health I'd like to get a good mule team and work them. I've always liked them and the draft horses, but I just have to enjoy others now...it wear me out just rigging them up and I sure couldn't afford to feed em.
I am anxious to follow your "Journal Page" when ya get one started....and oh the Pics!....


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, today I made 3 "Round Trips" to town and back for 15 poles...had 11 open holes, now 4 poles Waiting for holes.....
 this is the last line to dig, it will run to the right of the cedar tree. There is a drainage pipe and inlet water line between these points and trees to boot. The line will include 1 gate, but I have to go between 2 trees to be able to get to the back corner of the temporary fence that I threw up there. Herre is another pic looking back at this first spot....  it is about in this spot that the gate will be....and.... it is to the right of this tree that I have to make a corner to "Tie" back into, when I put in the permanent fence, enclosing this pen with a much Bigger area for both birds. Tho, I can't get it done without digging the holes. I have 10 left to do, but 2 of them will be close to corner posts, 1 at the Herd House, and the other at the gate to the existing pen. So, gonna do those last when I'm ready to Set them...so I don't weaken the intergrity of what is there right now...the old post is rotten, and the bird gate is on an unbraced post. I hope that made sense.
On the animal front had to "Tangle" with the Boys this evening, I've reached my limit on them trying to Control everything, so I ran the Boys around the yard pushing them with my knee, and separating them from her and forcing them back to their Bucket, and no xtra "Treats". I don't "Reward" bad behavior. Anyway, that was the "Goat Drama" today.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have had our share of sheep drama.  We cut back on food for the ewes since the lambs are now getting all they want in the creep feeder.  I had no idea those girls could be that loud.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Awww Mike, they just think ya have "Dementia" and need to be Reminded that ya Forgot!...


----------



## Mike CHS

To add insult to injury we started feeding round bales yesterday instead of that lush orchard grass they have been eating.  I'll go back to cutting some fresh grass in the next few days when we pick up another mower.


----------



## CntryBoy777

What's the growing season on that orchard grass Mike? Does it need anything special to grow it?


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh the horror! Your poor ewes!


----------



## Mike CHS

It's a spring and summer grass for hay.  It's pretty tolerant to drought and heat so it does good around here.

NH - we won't do a balance sheet this season or we would probably quit raising sheep.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry to keep bugging ya @Mike CHS , but did ya buy the seed locally or did ya order it?


----------



## Novasark

I don't know how to do any of that like edit my location or add anything to my profile. that's what sucks about horses, I think theyre the most expensive live stock you can own..mostly due to the endless possibilities you have with horses.
Are you using post hole digger pto driven to put in fence ?


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Novasark no just some clam-shell diggers. The $$ is why I don't have a couple of horses or mules. If ya wish to "Edit" your info on your banner...ya can look to the top of the page and find your screen name...click on it, and your Profile page will pop up...there ya can change avatar and info.


----------



## Mike CHS

Fred - Orchard grass is one of the most available grasses in this part of the state. What is available on our place was already naturally growing in the fall and winter.  We were buying most of what we used since our mowers got wiped out in the storm.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was misty-sprinkly rain off and on today...hi 51, but it was a very Chilly 51 I tell ya. The wind was blowing and temps dropped throughout the day....hi was Early in the morning. WindChills were in the upper 30s, so I stayed in today with no progress made. Probably gonna be out tomorrow for most of the morning, gotta get rid of some eggs and going to eat at our favorite place before coming home, to switch birds and walk goats. They will be more than ready, since they stayed in today. Star is cycling and they never stay out for more than 20mins when she is, and we spend most of the time trying to separate the Boys from her so she can eat. So we didn't even get them out tho we were getting a sprinkle at the time, they would've walked if we had let them out. I did put out some fresh hay for them inside, they certainly aren't starving.


----------



## Baymule

It was cold and misty here today too. We went to get horse feed and eat at one of our favorite cafes. When we walked outside, it was COLD!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well Bay, it is my B'day...SSSSHHH! so we're going to the Mexican restuarant, it is a family owned place and we've eaten there for about 5-6 yrs now....Great food!!


----------



## NH homesteader

Groundhog day is your birthday? Sweet! Lol Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Happy Birthday and enjoy your meal..


----------



## CntryBoy777

No NH not today...tomorrow.


----------



## NH homesteader

Ah gotcha well happy birthday tomorrow! I thought it was kinda late for dinner but I'm really tired


----------



## CntryBoy777

We've been in there so much that all the main workers already know our order...so, when we sit down, eveything just starts showing up.......guess we are "Creatures of Habit"...


----------



## Latestarter

Well happy B-day to you! Hope you enjoy your meal!


----------



## norseofcourse

@Latestarter (or is that latenighter??) beat me to it, Happy Birthday


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Happy, happy b'day!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Had a busy morning today, loading the eggs from 3 fridges and taking them to town, shopping @ WallyWorld, and eating out before returning to the "Animal Chores". This weather got my knee to complaining, and the running got me tired...so, I laid down for about an hour worth of Nap....just in time to put ducks up and evening  check on goats. The wind outside was really chilly and it was a piercing cold blowing in the wind....it got up to 52 today and there was sunshine, but the wind was "Bone Cold" as Mom used to call it. 
On the egg front, we got 9 "Dottie" eggs and 10 duck eggs...that leaves only 1 duck to get started and all hens will be laying.   Joyce ordered some egg cartons today...


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Had a busy morning today, loading the eggs from 3 fridges and taking them to town, shopping @ WallyWorld, and eating out before returning to the "Animal Chores". This weather got my knee to complaining, and the running got me tired...so, I laid down for about an hour worth of Nap....just in time to put ducks up and evening  check on goats. The wind outside was really chilly and it was a piercing cold blowing in the wind....it got up to 52 today and there was sunshine, but the wind was "Bone Cold" as Mom used to call it.
> On the egg front, we got 9 "Dottie" eggs and 10 duck eggs...that leaves only 1 duck to get started and all hens will be laying.   Joyce ordered some egg cartons today...



Happy Birthday Fred!!!! I just about missed it!

Ordered egg cartons? Those things are downright expensive!! Just hit up your friends that buy eggs at the store to save them rather than tossing them. Or what kind of place uses eggs but would likely get them in 12 or 18 cartons rather than flats? I'm sure they wouldn't mind giving them to you. You aren't selling your eggs with someone else's business info on the cartons as if the eggs came from them (and likely your girls' eggs are better quality anyway).




Baymule said:


> It was cold and misty here today too. We went to get horse feed and eat at one of our favorite cafes. When we walked outside, it was COLD!!


In relative terms of course.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yes... I assure you that Bruce and I were much colder! 25 and windy here!


----------



## Hens and Roos

I think we made to 18* here today...sunny but cold


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, Bruce if we knew people that bought them I would ask them, or be giving them eggs too. There are some that are gathering them from family members, but it seems to be Higher on our "Priority List" than theirs....cause we have used all that we had, Mom left, and others that have given them to us already. So, tho they cost some we are ordering some to Trade. Really kinda "Switch Out" when a routine emerges and there are regulars. We've used empty ice cream buckets, plastic bowls, and anything that would hold some eggs, even had a box in the bunch delivered today.


----------



## Mike CHS

It was 43 and windy today and it was cold.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cold here too - I think we barely made 60....brrrrrrr!  Thank goodness it's gonna warm up for the weekend.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well when the "Joints" get chilled and Stiff the definition of "Cold" changes too...and especially when ya are used to the Heat that others "Wilt like Lettuce" in....anything below 40 is just Cold...and the WindChill just intensifies the difference. ....the older I get, the more I prefer Warm over Cold any day. That's why I'm a Southerner by Birth and Choice...
Thanks All for the well Wishes! 
The food was Great and got to see a friend we haven't seen for a couple of months...they had taken a trip to visit family. It really is no big deal with us, just another day....but, the grandkids Love to let ya now they appreciate ya.


----------



## NH homesteader

Lol I'm just picking on you. Glad you had a good birthday!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hey NH, we call it havin Fun with ya here...it comes from an old Andy Griffith show with "Andy and Barn"...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well we have had all 4 seasons in our weather here today 
...we started the day at 28°, was 40° at noon with bright, warm sunshine....56° at 1:30, then thick clouds moved in and started Sprinkling....back down to 45° now....one Crazy day.....
Didn't get much done today, other than tending to the Critters. I did watch Cheetos playing with a field rat in the field while the sun was out. He is one crazy cat, just as the rat would make it to the taller grass, he would catch it take back in the field and plop down and Watch it. When it would move away, he would move with it, until it would get close to the taller grass...then cycle again. I watched it about 5-6 cycles thru, and got tired of watching...sure glad he was having Fun. It reminded me of growing up and a little boy playing with his Trucks and cars outside...


----------



## Bruce

Where is the emoji of a guy playing a tiny fiddle and singing "Cry me a river"? It was 8F this morning. Have to make multiple trips a day out to ensure the new barn kitten (*) has liquid water.

Sure does sound like you had a weird weather day @CntryBoy777, glad you had a nice birthday! 

* he found our barn 4 days ago


----------



## CntryBoy777

....I haven't seen that emoji, but I've heard it playing for yrs now....Long before emojis were invented...when it was just the thumb and fore fingers that were the "Emojis" of the day....
So, ya have a new buddy, huh?....well at least it won't Bark....... . What color is it? male or female? With the grain there, it could be a big benefit to have around. On one of those Trips out....remember to snap a pic, so we can See...


----------



## Bruce

Male, orange, I'm guessing about 3 months old. Don't want to hijack your journal more with that. I'll stick something in my journal eventually.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not a big deal....nothing major happening here, now anyway...


----------



## CntryBoy777

The hi today was 77° mostly sunny til about 3:30, then clouded up. Saw some flocks of geese still heading north...they were making a pretty fast clip with the 15-20mph south wind blowing...they were streaking across the sky. 
Didn't dig any today, suppose to have some heavy storms by morning here, so tho it was nice, I opted to not add holes to fill up with water....
@Mike CHS  heads up over there tomorrow...the storms are suppose to intensify as it moves towards ya there. Their computer is saying around 10am-12pm time frame of it being close to ya. Sure hope y'all are able to dodge them.
But, what made my day so "Special" is I had a Good conversation with an "All-Star" today...I was very Honored to have shared the "Ride to Town" with them.... 

Had to wrestle Comet today, he is the one in my avatar, he has been a real "Bully" lately and I had to take matters in-hand....found out 1 thing, I get tired much Faster than he does....he'll be 2yrs old in May........he likes to control the buckets, so I separated him from the buckets and kept him from eating. ....at least until I had to stop...


----------



## CntryBoy777

What a "Crazy Day" around here....it just never seems to surprise me tho. Got up to Thunder from 7-10am...never a Drop....went by to the north of us, and the southern end started forming to the east of us. It got up to 82 here today, I was actually sweating, just walking back from the "Herd House". ......saw this on my way back, too...
   I saw several more very large flicks of geese heading north. The dad-blame Bugs are flying around....watched a little Khaki girl chasing something flying around in the pen. Will get back to digging tomorrow, when I get back from town...I would like to get the sakrete delivered in a wk to set posts. I can't swear to it, but honestly I don't think I can remember it being 80° in Feb...except when we lived in Florida. 
Sure do hope we aren't in that season I refuse to say...at the moment. 
If this weather keeps up though, I'll be cutting grass by the end of March. So, gotta get finished with this so I can do some clean-up before it starts growing again...the dang Sumac is pushing leaves now too.


----------



## Latestarter

I've too have seen numbers of daffodil clumps in the highway swales and along the sides of the road... some are even blooming. It's coming...


----------



## Mike CHS

We got an inch and a half out of that thunder storm today.  I was trying to set a corner post by the shop.  That hill is full of rock so I spent probably close to a half hour with my rock bar trying to get it deep enough.  Just about the time I was opening the bag of concrete the sky opened up.  I didn't have to carry any water and just used the rain but I got chilled even though it was in the 60's.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That was quite a bit in a relatively short period of time, it moved pretty quickly thru this area...and a wet 60° is Chilly for sure.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> But, what made my day so "Special" is I had a Good conversation with an "All-Star" today...I was very Honored to have shared the "Ride to Town" with them....


Glad you had a great day but pardon my ignorance - what is an "All-Star"??

Now get back on that post hole digger before you forget how to use it


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, an "All-Star", in my definition and way of thinking...is a person of great regard, and there is a deep respect for them. That is my understanding and intentions in the use of it. 
I don't think I can forget, I've been using one since I was about 9yrs old, tho it was used as the construction crane when I got my dump trucks and dozer out to play....I always wanted a crane, but never got one so I just improvised....


----------



## Baymule

Haha, our son is a crane operator, the really big ones. You'd probably love to tag along with him on a job.  Right now he's on a 2 year job in Corpus Christi. Guess we'll have to take a trip down south.....

Happy Birthday......a bit belated.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

You and DH will be in our Thoughts and Prayers tomorrow @Baymule


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ditto!  Thoughts and prayers that your DH has a successful surgery and fast recovery!


----------



## CLSranch

CntryBoy777 said:


> What a "Crazy Day" around here....it just never seems to surprise me tho. Got up to Thunder from 7-10am...never a Drop....went by to the north of us, and the southern end started forming to the east of us. It got up to 82 here today, I was actually sweating, just walking back from the "Herd House". ......saw this on my way back, too...View attachment 27614 View attachment 27615  I saw several more very large flicks of geese heading north. The dad-blame Bugs are flying around....watched a little Khaki girl chasing something flying around in the pen. Will get back to digging tomorrow, when I get back from town...I would like to get the sakrete delivered in a wk to set posts. I can't swear to it, but honestly I don't think I can remember it being 80° in Feb...except when we lived in Florida.
> Sure do hope we aren't in that season I refuse to say...at the moment.
> If this weather keeps up though, I'll be cutting grass by the end of March. So, gotta get finished with this so I can do some clean-up before it starts growing again...the dang Sumac is pushing leaves now too.




  It's going to be 24 tomorrow morning 86 Sat 34 Sun night Mon morn.



Baymule said:


> Haha, our son is a crane operator, the really big ones. You'd probably love to tag along with him on a job.  Right now he's on a 2 year job in Corpus Christi. Guess we'll have to take a trip down south.....
> 
> Happy Birthday......a bit belated.....



  I was hoping to be down in that area or just finishing up right now as a fitter. They cancelled the job I was heading to after I quit my other 1 in Michigan.
It went from feast to famine at my house.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was another record-setting day today...got up to 78° and is going down to 30° tonite. Going to be cool for 2 days and back into the 70s. Got some pics today, found some more "Signs" of the word I'm not saying....
  I only know this weed as hen-bit...it is Blooming...it is very prolific and invasive here, but as temps warm up they die off until next winter-spring.  the daylilles are coming up...  the autumn joy sedum is coming back....  the dogwood is pushing blooms and leaf buds....  Joyce's sweet peas are popping up, and her onions too.......her tomatoes are inside under lights....  these are the roma tomatoes. I had to get a couple of bags of feed today and they even had a pallet of seed potatoes sitting there. One more, I saw this today too...up by the house........just beats All, don't it? Sure starting out as one "Crazy" year....I certainly am not complaining, heck...I'm getting something accomplished without try to cram it all in during the 3-4wks of spring and fall we've had for the past several yrs now.


----------



## Mike CHS

Most of our fruit trees are trying to set buds.  May not be a good fruit year.


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow... How pretty, signs of that thing you don't want to mention. Lots of snow and ice here.


----------



## CntryBoy777

My real thoughts are that there will be some more Cold too. There will be quite a bit that gets "Bit" back this yr. The fruit trees should be okay, unless they bloom....but, if they do then it will be just about a complete loss. I just can't see it staying this warm til Apr/May. So, I'm right there with ya on that Mike.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I heard on the news about this last storm heading that way, and saw your post about 3-6", please believe me when I tell ya, I'm ready to get back to season for sure...but, I'm not "Looking the Gift horse in the Mouth"...I'm taking full advantage of digging these holes in short sleeves, instead of bundled up in teens and 20s for WindChill.


----------



## Bruce

We have that stuff you call hen-bit all over the place. I don't even know what it is called so hen-bit is good enough.

OK, I got unlazy and searched for it. 
Google "Search Google for image" says "Best guess for this image: plant" 

But I found it by searching for "creeping ground plant". 

_"In our first class, we learned about Ground Ivy, also known as Creeping Charlie, and a host of other names." http://www.southernexposure.com/blog/2015/11/ground-ivy/_

Wikipedia says "It is commonly known as _ground-ivy, gill-over-the-ground,[1]creeping charlie, alehoof, tunhoof, catsfoot, field balm, and run-away-robin"
_
Officially it is Glechoma hederacea


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well Bruce, all I can say about it is...the goats don't eat it...the ducks, don't eat it...the chickens will peck at it, but not much....we are just thankful it dies off quickly, but it is usually early food for bees, bumble bees, and carpenter bees. It does help over winter to aid in erosin prevention.


----------



## Bruce

It doesn't die off here, green spring through fall.


----------



## CntryBoy777

this is the line I was working on today....I got lucky and guessed right enough to miss major roots, and the inlet water pipe from the well to the trlr. I was sweating when I got finished. I have 7 more to go and 7 posts to get.
Here are a couple of pics of the back fields... the pine tree in the very back is the property line...and this was my phone on full zoom. There isn't a shortage of broom sedge here. This is on the otherside of the ditch from the field ya see most....and  this is across the ditch from the trlr side. From thesse fields to the back property line looks kinda like this....  that is except for the pond. The land is heavily wooded. When I get things done that has me busy now, I'll be able to focus my attention and labor to gaining control of these other areas. It may take a yr or so, but as long as I'm here I have Plenty to keep me busy....and who knows....I may be able to save up for a used tractor....


----------



## Bruce

Good progress. And thanks for the pictures of the section you'll be fencing next


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm not sure how to deal with that sedge.  We had about 10% grass and 90% weeds the first two years here but it has turned out pretty good now.  We did lime and fertilize the whole place last spring.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I won't swear that I won't, but this Side has to be Full before I go "There". I have thought about if I was healthy and had a tractor...I would grow Hay back there....or use it as rotational grazing for some animals. Those yrs have "Passed By"....but, I have told most of the family that still talks to me, that before I die I was gonna fill up all 20acres with animals. So, they will have Fun sorting it out....and nobody can say I never left them Anything....


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Mike CHS now ya know about my "Experiment" with field #1. Tho, it has johnson grass as bad as the broom sedge in the others. I'm trying to change it with sowing, and by mowing, keeping it from reseeding. If I were to get true grazing animals I would go a different route, but some seed is less than lime and fertilizer...and the goats like the mixture there, so just trying to improve it some. I'll end up burning those fields and ditch, along with some chainsaw work on the ditch.
Oh, just gotta share this tidbit....I happened to be out the other evening when the neighbor got home from work. He waved and started hollaring at me and walking towards me. This is unusual because it is usually me walking up there...he is about 6'6" and 320lbs. When we got close hes said "I just have to know just what it is that ya have planted down there". I told him it was rye grass, crimson clover, and winter peas, why?
He said that in the 4 plots he planted for deer this yr, my field has "Kicked his A**". He has seen more deer in the field grazing than in any of his stands....even at a hunt club. He has changed his way of thinking.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I apologize for not making a post yesterday, but spent most of the day in bed. After I got up for a little bit I got to feeling really tired, was sweating with a feeling of nausea...yep, was concerned about another heart attack....so, I got up for my portion of tending to the animals, but was in bed the rest of the time....tho, I did get 1 more hole dug, but nothing else.
Feeling better today, and have been playing "Catch-Up" here with all that was missed. I got my order yesterday, so @Bruce is just waiting on me to cut the Black Walnut down now....still about 2wks away, but all systems are Go at this point. It has to come down in order to finish fence, so it won't be put-off for very long.


----------



## CLSranch

Glad your feeling better. And you/Bruce get some smoking wood.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Do NOT overdo it again, MISTER!   (Yes, I am kinda bossy, lol.)  Glad you're feeling better today!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @CLSranch , Bruce is going to make some stuff with it, he does woodworking. I'm going to send him a  couple of pcs...I'll burn the rest of it. When I was young like you are I did a lot of grilling, but since it is just me and the wife, I don't do near as much....maybe a couple of times a yr, instead of every wknd. 

@frustratedearthmother , naw I'm not pushing it that hard...I remember our "Deal" and I plan on taking full advantage of it, tho it may be this time next yr before I can, but certainly haven't forgot.....


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I wonder if you could sell that tree?  Maybe there are other woodworkers out there who would appreciate it?   Just a thought...


----------



## Bruce

Right you are @CntryBoy777

BURNING Black Walnut??  To those of us who do not live where it is common it is a furniture wood, not a heating wood 

My original plan was to use some of @CntryBoy777's wood to make natural round cutting boards like this



The light colored piece came from a maple (species unknown) a friend had cut down summer 2015. She gave me the wood to burn (I had to cut up larger pieces and bring them home, small price for free firewood  ). I figured she might like a cutting board from her tree. I cut 2 slices (separated only by the width of the chain on the saw), didn't know about Pentacryl at the time. This one cracked a LITTLE in the center, since closed up. The other cracked almost all the way across after about a week. Never having tried anything like this I figured "just my luck one cracked". Turns out to be WHAT COLOSSAL LUCK! one DIDN'T crack. It has sat out in the barn from the fall of 2015 until now, not sanded for finishing until I did the others for my nephew's wedding present (I still have 7 months before I'm late ) 3 weeks ago. The gray splotches are natural (though I don't care for them too much) but it also has a natural dolphin image "swimming" over the lower splotch. It was more defined before final sanding to thickness  ). The cambium layer stayed on it and I flaked off the bark. I really like the edge now that it is finished showing where the scales connected.
 

The other pieces are Sugar Maple. The tree was cut January 2016, the slices made in August. I cut a couple of 8" pieces that cracked halfway through by the next day. Then I found out about Pentacryl. As you can see that even after what I THINK was plenty of Pentacryl, sanding to thickness then for finish AND a coat of Watco Butcher Block oil & finish, the bigger ones cracked 

They had been out in the unheated barn workshop until last week. Temps from -10F to 70F. Who knows what the humidity levels were. Brought them into a heated space (70F, probably too dry) because the Watco requires "room temperature, about 70F). The bark and cambium layers popped off all of these very early on and I do not know if having the cambium layer on the other one had some bearing on it not cracking (though it's "twin" similarly had the cambium layer when it cracked). I don't know if I can cut them and piece back together and have them still look fairly natural. Here is a closeup of the biggest one


One of the 3 smaller ones has a small crack on one edge but it was like that before I did the sanding to thickness, hopefully stable now a week later, the others aren't cracked at all.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Good idea FEM, but it seems around here it is plentiful, and I tried to give it and 5 oaks to a man that owns a sawmill, but he never showed to cut them....was giving him the trees and $200ea to get them down....guess it wasn't enough, but since all he had to do is drop 'em and I would handle the clean-up, I wasn't going to pay more. I wanted them down for the fence I'm putting up, but I couldn't keep waiting. The black walnut is only 12-15" in diameter at its widest, so it is basically a small tree. I thought like you, that it would be easy to find someone to drop it for the wood, but it hasn't panned out to be so....that's why I'm sending some northward to Vermont.


----------



## Bruce

And I will send something southward to Mississippi. Might take a while though.


----------



## AClark

Bruce said:


> Mow? Nah, you just need more animals! Some sheep and alpacas will help with that grass.



Bingo. If you get the right amount of animals, you don't need to mow! The guy who owns my house said he was glad I was putting horses on it, so he doesn't have to get out with the mower every week.


----------



## norseofcourse

Bruce said:


> BURNING Black Walnut??  To those of us who do not live where it is common it is a furniture wood, not a heating wood
> 
> My original plan was to use some of @CntryBoy777's wood to make natural round cutting boards like this
> View attachment 27716


Are you sure black walnut would be ok for cutting boards?  I know it's got something in it that makes it bad to use for horse bedding - is it ok for things that will be in contact with food?

And yes I'm too lazy to google... but the info would also be good for anyone reading this thread...


----------



## Mike CHS

I had already looked it up because I knew the shavings were toxic to horses.

Here's some info I copied earlier.

Horses can be affected by black walnut if shavings made from the tree are used in bedding. As little as 20% black walnut in shavings or sawdust can cause clinical signs within hours of contact. Effects of exposure primarily affect the lower limb and include stocking up, stiff gait, and reluctance to move. If untreated, toxicosis can progress and cause colic, swelling of the neck and chest, elevated heart and respiratory rate, and even laminitis and founder. Clinical signs usually disappear once the bedding is removed. The best way to prevent problems is to ensure that bedding does not contain black walnut. Black walnut shavings are quite dark and easily contrast against light-colored pine shavings. Other livestock species are not affected.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@norseofcourse everything I've found says it is fine, but I looked it up to make sure...they are common around here, but wanted the verification...
There can be a problem if the wrong finish is used...because of the finish not the wood. Most butcher blocks with bars of light and dark woods, use black walnut as the dark...tho, other woods are used too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Black walnut is also listed as a "Toxic" for goats, but our goats avoid it. Since it will be inside the big fenced area, and it is an extremely messy tree...I'm just taking it out and be done with it. The goats won't even eat the grass under it either.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We got our first egg from the 11th duck hen today....
...she gave us a "Fart Egg", but that means they all are laying...
When the weather levels out....if ever, we'll be getting 20eggs a day. Joyce gave some out this morning to some women in town. So, we'll see how it all pans out....was about 7dz she gave them.
Gonna go to town in the morning to get some more poles, and get some holes dug. After yesterday, I took it easy today just to make sure there wasn't a relapse. We have some hit and miss showers this wknd...mainly Sat nite/Sun morning time frame, so may can get them all dug with posts this wknd. There will be only the 2 left that were previously mentioned. I'm also thinking about picking up a couple of gates to make sure the spacing is good on the gate posts. Before I set them, so adjustments can be made incase I need to trim the hole some. Since I haven't ever dealt with a purchased gate, I want the extra assurrance that it is right.
We got our 1st inside wasp today....it is the Earliest we've ever had since we have been here in '06. They winter in the walls, and crawl thru on wiring....we greet them with our Shark vacuum........best wasp "Trap" ever...


----------



## Mike CHS

You may already know about these but we don't even bring home the threaded bolts that come with the gates.  I can't remember if your place is level or not but they can be a pain.  We use the threaded bolts that give you a lot of leeway adjusting the gates.  Our farm center gives us a discount for us not taking the OEM bolts and we buy the through the post hardware.

http://www.greysongates.co.nz/hardware.aspx


----------



## CntryBoy777

I believe you and Bruce both told me....but, the way my mind works....or lack of....I appreciate the reminder, and ya posting the link saves me from digging thru the pages looking for the name of them tonite. I'm gonna see if the Co-Op will do the same...if they don't have these bolts, I can get them at the Hardware store in town. I certainly see and realize the benefit.....thanks again @Mike CHS .


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> There can be a problem if the wrong finish is used...because of the finish not the wood.



The finish I am using is specifically food grade so it "shouldn't" matter if the wood were possibly toxic 
... but! I'm glad you checked because it is very slightly possible  that someone might wear the finish off, not refinish it and then they would be cutting on bare wood. It wasn't something I thought about prior to @norseofcourse mentioning the possibility. Thanks for looking out for us! 



CntryBoy777 said:


> I'm also thinking about picking up a couple of gates to make sure the spacing is good on the gate posts. Before I set them, so adjustments can be made incase I need to trim the hole some. Since I haven't ever dealt with a purchased gate, I want the extra assurance that it is right.



ME TOO!!! Double, triple quadruple checked!!! But if you get those 12" bolt hooks you have 4" of leeway if the strike post is too far. None of course if it is too close. I don't know if a general hardware store sells bolt hooks. Oh, and they come with different diameter pins so check the hole size in the part attached to the gate. 

What sort of latches are you planning to use? I really like the two way gate latch, no chain to screw with and you can just push the gate closed as you walk through. They aren't cheap though. They also make a one way version of your gate isn't supposed to swing through both ways.



CntryBoy777 said:


> We got our first egg from the 11th duck hen today


----------



## CntryBoy777

I haven't really looked at latches yet, but will. I probably drive ya crazy with my lack of planning, but I have to "Do" out of my check, so I have to focus on a step at a time. After these last 7posts I have to get 20+ bags of sakrete delivered, then start getting brace poles, wire, and Tposts. So, it will either come out of my next one, or the one after that. If I had $3-4,000 the fence would be on hold until after I got a vehicle, but I'm saving for that each time and spending as needed. After that there is fencing to get, so latches won't be of importance until the Wire goes up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce, the only thing I found on the finishes, was a warning about using Tung Oil, because it is toxic.


----------



## Bruce

If you use the kind of latches I'm using you DO have to plan ahead because there is a specific distance the strike post must be from the gate (with a little tolerance). And, of course, until you have the gate, hinges, bolt hooks in hand, you don't really know what the absolute minimum "gap" between the hinge post and the gate itself actually is! Well you do if you are @greybeard because you've hung hundreds of gates  There is the giant nut and washer on the bolt hook, then the curve and plate for the pin. Then the hinge part sticks out from the gate some so a 12' gate may be 12' wide outside edge to outside edge but there is a several inch gap to the hinge post. 

This might sound stupid but I actually hung and leveled my first gate before the strike post was put in. I had the pin side of the latch attached as well so I could measure FOR REAL how far the end of the pin was to the strike post real time. I understand math and measurements just fine but I understand physical things in front of my face better.  

And I didn't plan ahead nearly as much as you probably think I did.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got a couple of more holes dug today, went to town and got 5 more poles....so, there are just 2 more to dig tomorrow. I didn't get the gates today, but will get them first part of next week. I did check while I was there and they sell the bolt hooks for the gates....around $7-8 for a 3/4x10" bolt...they were out of the 5/8" ones. Also saw some Muck boots too, they were $100 so at least I'll know where to go to get some a really nice looking boot, but didn't slip my foot in em for a feel.
I will start getting the brace poles next week...20 of them, but I have a few laying around, so I'll have to get them together for a true count. Will start picking them up and ordering the sakrete probably Tues/Wed depending on the weather...suppose to have rain on Tues.
The hi today was 81...and saw Wasps flying outside...
The temps are suppose to be dropping thru the day tomorrow with a low tomorrow nite of 35. The wind we've been having is starting to take its toll on the sinuses here. There is so much in bloom right now, some could be allergies kicking in too.
I really did try to get all 4 holes dug today, but I was sweating too much and there were lots of roots in the last one I dug. Yes @Bruce ya can call me a "Wuss" if ya wish, but the side effects of some of my meds is profuse sweating....so, I have to tone it down some....
....and as my Mom would say....God gave me enough Sense to know better than to be out in super Cold with howling winds doing Anything. 
Anyway, I can't compete with many that worked outside today from @dejavoodoo114 , @Devonviolet and her DH, @Mike CHS , and @Latestarter ...just to name a few that I'm aware of at this time...but, I'm just 2 holes away from being done...except for the other 2....and I feel dang Glad and Proud to have made it this Far....


----------



## Baymule

Even a couple of post holes are a couple more than you had yesterday. It doesn't matter how many or how few, you'll get it done. You certainly have a right to be proud of yourself for the hard work that you have done.


----------



## Bruce

Was thinking about you when watching videos of bad things happening across the country due to storms. Video in Wyoming of a semi being blown over in a huge wind gust, the trailer landed on an unoccupied police car, lights flashing. You folks that drive the big rigs must lose a few years every time you get out in gusty winds or bad snow/heavy rain. 

ONLY TWO MORE HOLES!!!!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh Bruce, after ya get blown over ya gain a real Appreciation for the power of the wind. I saw that too, and it is like it was Yesterday...except I'm in Mississippi not South Dakota...
However, once Joyce got back in the truck after that incident, we were hauling a hazmat load across I80...going from California to Indiana...and coming thru some mountains the wind picked up and was buffeting the truck. Joyce quickly pulled over to the shoulder and informed me she was done driving that day....she had been driving for about 2hrs....I told her that it was a hazmat load and it was illegal to be on the shoulder. She told me, then ya better get your Shoes back on  ause I'm Done....D O N E...Done....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds like she was D.O.N.E...... DONE!   The woman has spoken!


----------



## Bruce

Hey the woman knows when the semi plus wind are bigger than she is. I hope you drove it somewhere safe and pulled over unless it was more of a Bernoulli effect wind rather than true wind!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here is the gathering of duck eggs this morning...
  So, all 11 laid...
I did weigh them for @Bruce , and the smallest was 63g with the largest, turned sideways was 83g. Seems to be pretty good....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> Bernoulli effect



I had to look that up.  Explanation made perrrrrfect sense to me.   Especially when I watched a you tube video with examples and stuff...  Yea - must be a guy thing!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh it was real wind, but wasn't too bad....I just drove on her book and made it to St Joesph, Mo before stopping...


----------



## Bruce

That should just about make breakfast for you and Joyce this morning! 

63g is USDA large. 83g is USDA "We don't go that high". Officially Jumbo because anything larger than 71g is Jumbo but since the steps are in 7g increments, your big one must be an Extra Jumbo 

Your ducks still need to go some to hit Zorra's stupidly huge eggs, the largest (a couple of years ago) was 114g and she is a CHICKEN. A big Black Australorp chicken but still. She averages in the high 60's to lower 70's. Echo is also a BA from the 2012 chicks but average size for the breed. Her largest was also stupidly large but "only" 102g. Before her shell gland issue last year, she was averaging mid to high 60's.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Wow Bruce, that is a Whopper Jumbo...were they double-yolked?


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh it was real wind, but wasn't too bad....I just drove on her book and made it to St Joesph, Mo before stopping...



Good thing you are retired so we don't have to turn you in for that 



frustratedearthmother said:


> I had to look that up.  Explanation made perrrrrfect sense to me.   Especially when I watched a you tube video with examples and stuff...  Yea - must be a guy thing!



Nah, it is a "took physics in H/S and college" thing.  We actually have it here it two places.

There is the big barn (70' x 50') and south of that the little barn (30' x 30' ish). They are about 15' apart. Both have their ridges running N/S but the east side of the little barn is several feet farther east than that of the big barn and (obviously) the west side is 20'+ farther east than the west side of the big barn. Often when there is almost NO wind, there is a slight breeze running between the barns. When there is wind, there is more wind between the barns. I joke that I should put a wind turbine in there.
The other is between the small barn and the back of the house. The house (2 buildings) is maybe 75' long. Their north ends are about in line and the buildings are maybe 25' apart. The wind blowing through will clear a path in the snow pretty much down to the frozen ground.
We can have almost no snow between the house and little barn and 3X as much in between the barns as fell away from the buildings.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Wow Bruce, that is a Whopper Jumbo...were they double-yolked?


Yep.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, today I got the last 2 dug and posts placed by 9am....it was 71 and I was sweating...the first hole was the worst of all 35 with roots and more roots. I am glad I went ahead and got them knocked out early, cause we had a misty, drizzly rain from 10-12 today, then sun from 2-5:30...but the front is moving thru cause it is down to 59 now and wind from the north.
The final count of posts is 37, gotta get 20 brace poles, spool of wire and 37 bags of quickrete. Gonna be about 5 rolls of fencing....its 100' rolls. I'm hoping to get started this next week. Here are some pics of this last line....
   the corner post between the 2 trees was the worst one.
Sure am glad we are getting back to more seasonable temps, the skeeters and biting flies are starting to show up. Going to dust the goats with DE and trim hooves this next week too....they have been neglected enough. Also, going to call about taking fecal samples in to vet to get it evaluated...I have to see if they will even do it...
Tho, with rain coming in, I'm taking a couple of days off from this "Manual Labor"....


----------



## Mike CHS

Steady gets it done.


----------



## Bruce

Gee, by 9 AM today I hadn't even finished making my wife's Sunday omelette!

That close to a tree I'm not surprised you found a ton of roots.

37 WOOD posts??? Now we know who is the wuss, I only had to put in 17. Saved 4 by using floating braces. Saved a few more by making the south line totally with cattle panels.

I had to buy a second "roll" of brace wire. I have no idea how many feet are in each one. 

I'm sure the vet will be happy to take your money for the fecals


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Bruce when they "Claim" to treat goats, but don't do testing or vaccinations...and they won't make a farm visit except for cows, horses, and pigs....I'm not very confident. If they say they won't, I'll tell them it is Rabbit....


----------



## Mike CHS

We still need to meet the new vet we think we want to use.  They get 45 for a farm call, $3 a head to worm give CD&T, $10 to castrate.  We may use them a couple of days before we put them in their bigger pasture.  We need to do what handling we are going to do before we move them (at least till we get our other catch pen done).


----------



## CntryBoy777

You know Mike, that is one more reason I wish I was your neighbor....not for the digging in rock tho.


----------



## Bruce

My understanding is a fecal is a fecal, doesn't really matter what animal it is. They are counting eggs and eggs is eggs!  Hope the vet doesn't prove me wrong.

@Mike CHS Sounds darn cheap compared to what it costs to take the cats to the small animal vet for annual checkup and shots.


----------



## NH homesteader

Pet vets are so expensive. They make a lot of money off us!


----------



## Baymule

Mike, you have some darn good vet prices!

Fred, good job on the fence post digging. It is hard work any way you look at it. We have been working on our place for 2 years and still haven't finished the fence. We have the posts, wire, but we keep getting side tracked....


----------



## CntryBoy777

By this time in "Life" @Baymule , we all have to "Do as Needed", and you have had many other "Issues" to deal with, and ya know....2yrs really isn't very long. BTW how is DH coming along?


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bruce said:


> My understanding is a fecal is a fecal, doesn't really matter what animal it is. They are counting eggs and eggs is eggs!  Hope the vet doesn't prove me wrong.


Not true. 
With goats, you really want the McMasters method for the fecal. Every "pet vet" does a normal float, some farm vets use the McMasters but others don't. 
Vets that don't do much with farm animals will know how to identify common parasites in dog or cats (hook, round, whip worms- to name a few, cocci & Giardia are hit or miss) and if anything is found on the slide, the animal is dewormed. 

Goats are very different. The Barberpole worm egg is nearly identical to the Liverfluke egg. They need two totally different drugs- a pet vet wouldn't be able to tell the 2 apart. Many pet vets will also miss goat coccidia eggs as well. 

Goats are also not dewormed everytime they get a parasite, they have a certain "threshold" that you would worm at. This is why the McMasters is important- you get the Eggs Per Gram count (EPG). 

So yes, huge difference. We are big into educating the public about this and teach how to do it as well.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

@CntryBoy777 I know of a place that you can mail fecal samples to, it's like $10 per sample. They do the McMasters and from what I've heard, they are very good. 
I don't use them (run them myself) but I know others who do. I'd be more than glad to send you the information.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I would appreciate that @Goat Whisperer , that way I can be certain no matter what they might say....I don't like doing business with those that don't back up their "Claims".


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I'll pull the link and send it tomorrow


----------



## Goat Whisperer

http://www.midamericaagresearch.net/instructions.php

Found it


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks GW...


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> By this time in "Life" @Baymule , we all have to "Do as Needed", and you have had many other "Issues" to deal with, and ya know....2yrs really isn't very long. BTW how is DH coming along?


He is in a lot of pain, miserable, and wishing he was already on the other side of therapy. He has months of therapy ahead of him and pretty much all of it is going to hurt. But we'll get through this and it will be good.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I wish he was on the otherside of it too....but, it is a seemingly long, slow road to travel. Sure hope the pain and discomfort eases up for him a bit here soon, and I know you both will get thru it, but may that time be as short as it can be and put behind ya in short order...


----------



## Bruce

Goat Whisperer said:


> Not true.


Oh well, wrong again!

Do I send samples from my alpacas to the same place or can my local pet vet do them?


----------



## CntryBoy777

It felt good to take a day off from Extra work today...tho it just wasted a beautiful day here...got up to 65° with sun and just a tad gusty. Most of the morning was spent on the phone with my sister, discussing Dad, and it is very doubtful that he'll ever get back here again. This has been expected and foreseen, so not a big deal. It just means that our transition to the house is more sure, and more permanent. We actually had this same discussion about a yr ago, but it has taken her this Long to "Absord It"....her terms...before it  could be understood. She has always disagreed with "Reality" until it "Slaps" her in the face. 
On the animal front, we had a first here today.....
   ....this is the first time they have come nose to bill with the ducks. Both checked each other out for several minutes. We haven't brought them around this in much lately, but........this area has the best rye grass of all, and the dock was leaving out fairly well. They were going to town on it, until they noticed the ducks and they were gathering in a mass at the fence to "Face Off" with the goats....crazy little critters...
Joyce put some of her tomato plants in the ground yesterday, she doesn't know how to put just a few seeds in a pot, so she had about 30 sprout that were up to 6 leaves, so while she separated them out she stuck some in the ground to see if she can keep them growing...that ADHD thing...
Suppose to have some rain tomorrow nite, so going to pay bills, Lowe's, and order the quickrete.

On another note, I saw on the news that a dam is in jeopardy of failing in N Ca....I would like to let all of those in Ca that our Thoughts and Prayers are with them.... @babsbag , @ragdollcatlady , @soarwitheagles ....and I know there are others, but those quickly came to mind. You all be careful and safe out there, and keep us updated if ya are affected.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Bruce said:


> Oh well, wrong again!
> 
> Do I send samples from my alpacas to the same place or can my local pet vet do them?


Talk to your vet. If they don't typically do alpacas, I would be more inclined to send it out. I don't know much about llamas or alpacas though. They do have a camelid form on the site posted.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

CntryBoy777 said:


> On another note, I saw on the news that a dam is in jeopardy of failing in N Ca....I would like to let all of those in Ca that our Thoughts and Prayers are with them.... @babsbag , @ragdollcatlady , @soarwitheagles ....and I know there are others, but those quickly came to mind. You all be careful and safe out there, and keep us updated if ya are affected.



Thanks for the prayers! I am in the central valley, so about 5-6 hours south of there....if the "bathtub" that is california fills, then I'll be trouble. I just left a message for my grandma. She actually lives in Oroville, where the dam is failing. I haven't heard back yet. Hope they are somewhere safe. ( I am afraid I wasn't really paying attention the the news much lately...)


----------



## babsbag

I'm good where I am. I am north of the dam and way upstream in addition to being on a mountain.


----------



## CntryBoy777

ragdollcatlady said:


> Thanks for the prayers! I am in the central valley, so about 5-6 hours south of there....if the "bathtub" that is california fills, then I'll be trouble. I just left a message for my grandma. She actually lives in Oroville, where the dam is failing. I haven't heard back yet. Hope they are somewhere safe. ( I am afraid I wasn't really paying attention the the news much lately...)


Sure hope your grandma is okay. I heard on the news they were evacuating people there, so she may have been one of those. Hopefully you'll hear from her soon....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Glad you're out of harm's way Babs... RDCL - prayers and best wishes headed your way!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

Mom called last night. Gram evacuated with a friend. They are all good for now!


----------



## Baymule

ragdollcatlady said:


> Mom called last night. Gram evacuated with a friend. They are all good for now!


That's good news!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was a pretty cloudy all day here, with rain coming in from about 8-12 tonite....hope all west and south stayed safe today. We got out and did our running around, went to Lowe's and got 2 come-a-longs to stretch fence with, among other things. Called the store in town I go to for wood, pipe, and stuff to order the bags of quickrete delivered and got a recording that they are out of business.... Guess I'll ride to town and find out about it tomorrow. It is a "Mom & Pop" hardware and they are just a little higher than the others, but I try to support local business when I can. I sure hate to think I will have to make trips for those 37 bags of quickrete from 35 miles one way.
Anyway, I decided that I would contact some local goat "Experts" here, and since I have learned from all of y'all here, I felt confident in approaching some looking for some "Hands On" experience. Well, can ya say "Big Joke"? They don't know anyone that tests, does fecals, or vaccinations here. They don't draw blood and send themselves for testing. The parasite checks only consist of Famacha, and is dependent on their "Interpretation" whether to use wormer or not, and it is only done 1-2 times a year. I was "Flabber-Ghasted" to say the least....even sitting here typing this I am shaking my head. In fact, this guy told me the local vet even sent goat people to him for help....
I wanted to ask "What Help", but I knew it wouldn't do any good, if he was that clueless. No wonder the goat shows here are such a joke, at least the ones I have witnessed. Oh, if I were Younger, but so is the "Plight of Life". I have 2 more options available and will check them out.
One is a training center for herding dogs with sheep, and the other is taking classes at the local college in town. I don't care about a degree, but it depends on the prerequisites for the courses I am interested in. Unless one of y'all fine folks would allow me to "Intern" for free labor........I can cook, clean, wash dishes and windows, muck pens, and a quick Learner.....even can dig post holes....
I did get a couple of pics this evening....   the strawberries are blooming, and the sweet peas are coming right along.


----------



## Baymule

You are not alone in your vet care quandary. My vet told me he didn't know much about sheep, I told him I didn't either, we'd just have to learn together.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So much for the half inch of rain we were to get out of this passing storm, we got 1.8".....so, every hole is full of water. Guess I'll be waiting for it to absorb before setting them, and may be I won't have to touch up too many of them. 
One thing about the vet situation Bay, at least yours is Willing, the attitude here is not quite the same. One thing about me tho, I do have determination....and if I truly am the last resort for my animals, I will do my Best....that's all I can do.....and keep learning....but, if it takes antibiotics I guess I'll be burying them.


----------



## Mike CHS

The more negatives I read about Vets the more I see how lucky we are to have an old fashioned farm visiting vet who isn't out to make a fortune on every animal they see.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> The more negatives I read about Vets the more I see how lucky we are to have an old fashioned farm visiting vet who isn't out to make a fortune on every animal they see.


That's for sure! 



CntryBoy777 said:


> We actually had this same discussion about a yr ago, but it has taken her this Long to "Absord It"....her terms...before it could be understood. She has always disagreed with "Reality" until it "Slaps" her in the face.



As you know, NONE of us want to face the reality of losing a parent. And as you and she are down to one, it is likely even harder. Give her a  from me  



Goat Whisperer said:


> Talk to your vet. If they don't typically do alpacas, I would be more inclined to send it out. I don't know much about llamas or alpacas though. They do have a camelid form on the site posted.



I will ask though I am doubtful. However there is a vet that does camelids in Westford, next town south. Looks like about 12 miles and on a dirt road off another dirt road which explains why I've never see the place having driven that dirt road a number of times. I might take it there regardless of if my small animal vet (all of 3.5 miles, make the cats happy they don't like car rides  ) would do it just to meet them and set up a working relationship in case I ever need them. Sure don't want to run into @AClark's "not a current customer so too bad" issue.


----------



## AClark

^Exactly, I wouldn't wish that on anyone having to watch their animal suffer and having to shoot it because you're not an "established customer". Never run into that in my life. I wish my hometown vet was still alive, she was amazing, and it never mattered if you were her customer, she'd drop what she was doing for an emergency regardless. I had a vet like that in NY too, really old guy only open half a day (he was in his 90's) but if you had an emergency, damned if he wouldn't go open his clinic and take care of it even if it was after hours. My dog had gotten a really nasty cut that needed stitches, I called and he wasn't open but said to bring her right in, stitched her up and didn't gouge me for it. The only thing you had to work around was that he was deaf as a post, which included a lot of conversations between us that went "what?" since I can't hear either lol. 

Thinking on that, you know what I'd suggest? Find an OLD vet. Both of the vets I had the best experiences with have been older folks (Inez was in her 70's when I was a teenager, she passed away in a car crash) and have been very reasonable on price. Couldn't bring in a sick horse? She was there. Also, find the nearest emergency vet clinic to fall back on until you can find a vet that works for you, just for peace of mind and in case someone gets hurt before you do. That's what we've done. Think one of the biggest things I learned was that most vets, not all, are in it for the money and not the welfare of animals.


----------



## Bruce

Good suggestions @AClark

Not sure if there IS an emergency vet for camelids up here. 

"Large Animal Medical Associates is a veterinary practice dedicated to caring for horses, small ruminants and camelids in northwestern Vermont". Guess that is the place for one's goats as well and since they don't mention cattle I ASSUME there are plenty of vets covering that already and they don't.

I just browsed through their website some more, checked the staff listing. Looks like there are 3 vets at that location. It is a Large Animal business though I don't know if they are all camelid vets. Even if not I bet whoever is on call would call in the camelid vet if needed, not something one could do themselves.

The last listing didn't have a job title. Pretty funny, the "house" dogs are Yorkies! Is there anything canine LESS like a large animal??


----------



## AClark

That's kind of where I'm running into issues. Large animal vets here are usually tailored to cattle, since it's big business here. Equine specialists cost the big $$$$. 

One thing I remember from when I was a kid. My parents had a friend up in SD or somewhere about there, took their horse to be gelded to their regular vet, who dealt mostly with goats. Vet missed a hernia doing the gelding, which is something common they have to look for, horse came out of it, stood up, and suffice it to say it wasn't a pretty sight. He ended up dying from it. Definitely better to find a vet that knows your specific species very well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well I certainly wish I had the "Option or Choice", but the reality is that I don't....so, as soon as I can I'll be looking to take some classes and depending on the group here for direction. I just never thought in this day and time it would be such a "P1ss Poor" situation. I'm still bewildered about it. Just hope my animals continue to be healthy. I am going to be more proactive and get more than I have on hand, just in case.


----------



## NH homesteader

You can still get antibiotics over the counter. I'm not one to advocate for antibiotic use without a vet but if you have no choice, you have no choice. 

We have a young vet who was trained by an old fashioned vet. The owner of the vet office is a goatie, so she defers to him if something is beyond her expertise.


----------



## Bruce

I hope she listens in so she learns what he knows 

I thought there was a law passed that made it impossible to get antibiotics OTC. Or is that just SOME antibiotics? I remember reading a post somewhere saying you can still get them for fish at a pet store but I can't imagine how one would know how much to use on other animals nor if whatever is used on fish would deal with whatever your herd animal might have.


----------



## NH homesteader

From my understanding it is only antibiotics that are added to feed, or feed with antibiotics that are included.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We got to more seasonal temps today...hi was 59, 54 is "Normal" for this time of year...and headed down to low to mid 30s tonite. It is suppose to warm back up tomorrow and be in the 70s again this wknd, with lows in the 40s-50s.
Ran to town and the hardware store is still open, they just ended service on one of the incoming lines, and it happened to be the one I had. Tho, nobody in town handles the fast set sakrete, so I have to either haul it...or adjust the plan to accomodate the slower setting stuff. Will have to give it some thought. I may even just tamp them in, except for those that stand in water or has flow around them.
I am also re-thinking the duck area...with the wet weather coming in, and the insect "Revival"....I am going to have a load of sand delivered and make them a beach. That way the wet of the water won't be sitting on top of the ground til it absorbs into the clay.
I have done a lot of thinking today....which can be dangerous, but I have to change my attitude of all this....it isn't my "Choosing", but given the situation....covered in previous posts today....I have to get back to being a portion of the old "Me" and get on a schedule of animal care and attention. It isn't that I don't now, but I have gotten fairly lax in my self-discipline....and I would much rather "See" something coming, than to be way-laid by it. It will be easier from the house than the trlr....it is closer and will be able to see them from there....can't from the trlr. I need to get back to spending more time around all the animals. It will be much easier here shortly, but I have been working on Extra for close to 2yrs straight now, and I need that time to put towards the "Chore" time. Especially, if there are ever going to be any additions to the "Herd". Guess that's enough "Rant" for the day...


----------



## Mike CHS

More time around the animals is always a good thing.  I have been sticking around the feeders for about 20 minutes after I feed the sheep.  They have gotten way more of a comfort zone than I thought would happen this fast.  I just squat down by the feeder and they act like they don't know I'm there.  Even our two wild ones didn't even react when I laid my hand on their neck. 

Our flightiest ram lamb (#10) will come over and snuggle looking to see what part of my clothes he wants to nibble on.  He may be sticking around if he keeps it up.  Hoss (#3) has bonded with Maisy which may account for how much better she is doing. We have been thinking about having 3 or 4 wethers at some point to have as a training flock so who knows.


----------



## NH homesteader

Uh oh Mike... Sheep math?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I used to go and sit with the goats and take them limbs and stuff on rainy days and give it to them in their house, but when I have to get the Extra done something gets left out, I know ya have experienced the same thing, but I have to get done so I can get back to that. I want to build them some more stuff to lay on and tear up....whenever I work in their pen they are so curious it is hard to get something done, but we have fun together when I do.


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> From my understanding it is only antibiotics that are added to feed, or feed with antibiotics that are included.



Not nearly as extensive as I thought then. It would be a pain if not near impossible to deal with a sudden need for some antibiotic if one needed to get to a vet, get a prescription and find somewhere to fill it. 

@CntryBoy777 I didn't find tamping the posts in all that difficult and it is WAY cheaper than a lot of bags of sakrete. The bigger problem was finding dirt to use to backfill some of the holes. Somehow a 6" diameter post requires more dirt than you took out digging the 12" diameter hole, especially when you pull out numerous rocks in the process. I only used concrete on the one corner post that hit ledge at 2' down though I'll have to do it again on 2 posts in the north line where I hit ledge and water and gave up due to time limitations and weather. That section is all hotwire, not ideal for chickens.


----------



## NH homesteader

I don't know for sure though. There are threads on here about it... Sounds like maybe only injectables are available? I don't know... Confusing!


----------



## Mike CHS

I know exactly what you mean Fred.  That is why we decided to dry lot the sheep this first lambing season.  That way everything else gets done when it gets done and the sheep still have a perfectly safe environment while we get those things done.  We intentionally left ourselves with the option of being "There is always tomorrow" when life gets in the way.  You are under more pressure than we are to and that makes it rougher.

NH There is some logic in our thught process - at least sort of.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We got out today and delivered eggs...had 18dz to give. Went to Lowe's and got the post hole tool to tamp posts in, the water has went down to about half way in the holes. We have to get back out tomorrow and planning on getting some brace poles and brace wire so I can get started getting that done.
Joyce's tomatoes made it thru the nite, it got down to 28, but she had them covered. They are looking really good...will try to remember to get a pic of them tomorrow.
My sister came down today to pickup her things she had left here, and we are discussing what to do with Dad's stuff he'll never wear or use again. This way there won't be much to sort thru in the future and our transition won't be questioned as to what was done with this or that. If anyone is knowledgeable or knows another that is about old coins, please let me know. I need some advice about some, cause I don't really know anything, thanks.
I'm hoping to get start tomorrow or Sat setting the posts, just have to see how time works out tomorrow. I have to decide where to dig some dirt from to tamp into the holes, cause that rain sure disapated the piles I took out of them. 
But, since I will be toting it in the wheelbarrow I promise it won't be very Far away...


----------



## Bruce

Except that he died 4 years ago, I would point you to my wife's uncle for the coin valuation 

You can get them professionally appraised but you might also be able to get an idea via Google. I don't remember the name of the site but I was able to find out about the Large Cent from the 1860s/70s that was found in the crawl space of the part of the house that was rebuilt.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I hate dealing with things I know nothing about, because so many get taken by untrustworthy people these days. I sure don't want to find out after-the-fact. They should be worth more than wt in silver and gold, and it is up to me to find out....


----------



## Baymule

You might have to pay a coin appraiser. Or take to a pawn shop for valuation.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just dispatched a dang possum by the bird yard...in broad daylight, small male....
I did find out where the coins were purchased from, so going to find out if they buy back what they sold....and go from there. I have a few to get another vehicle with, so going to try and get what I can for them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good luck!  Hope they're worth a pretty penny!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Since it was Fri and we try to avoid going to town on the wknds, we went to town today. We stopped by the Co-Op and while Joyce got some cabbage plants....
 she set them out this evening, I was picking up some fence harware....they had just gotten in some 5/8"x8" hinge bolts, so got 10 of them for the gates, found some dbl latch gate latches and picked up 2 of them, and got 2 4' gates too....   I checked out the 4' gate openings with a gate, and with the width of the hardware, I only have to adjust one hole to accomodate it. Also, I found out that the Co-Op does deliver for $20, so will get them to bring out the other stuff. 
I will be getting out tomorrow and begin setting the posts, and have to work in pen Cleaning for the birds area too. Sunday is going to be Hoof day and raking their pen too. I'm going to order a load of sand next wk, and make the ducks a Beach. We have to get things rearrange at the house too. So much to do, but it beats sitting around playing computer games all day...


----------



## Goat Whisperer

We have that same type latch, LOVE IT!


----------



## Mike CHS

We have to be doing something but we have gotten like some others on here.  We will work till we show the affect and then do something off the farm if there is something to see.  Lately it has been farm auctions like I said in our thread.  There is one tomorrow that has several things I'm interested in including some commercial wood working tools and lumber.  They also have some Golden Comet hens but we don't want a hybrid.  That chicken must be an Amish favorite since they have been at the last 3 auctions we have gone to.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I wouldn't mind going to some auctions around here, but will have to check to find out where to look for info after I finish the fence. I've never been to one, so would like the experience.


----------



## Mike CHS

We got started when we went to the first one and registered our info in order to bid.  They automatically put you on their mailing for any follow-ons the same area.

We also checked web sites for auction companies and they usually have a breakdown of coming events and usually a list of items for sale.  The Amish auctions have had the most of things we are interested in.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks for the info, there are a couple of offices in town, I'll have to stop by one day and see about it. The stock auction is every thursday in town and I've never been to one of those either, would like to just go watch.


----------



## NH homesteader

I've never been to an auction either. I should, there's one 20 minutes away from me that runs all summer. I think I'll have a hard time with the livestock though. Like I want to save them all but I never would for biosecurity reasons so I would just sit there and be sad/mad at life haha.


----------



## Lereg

CntryBoy777 said:


> Just dispatched a dang possum by the bird yard...in broad daylight, small male....
> I did find out where the coins were purchased from, so going to find out if they buy back what they sold....and go from there. I have a few to get another vehicle with, so going to try and get what I can for them.


I would try to research what they are possibly worth first, so you can have a better idea to what they will pay you for them, imo. like you said, to many people wanting things for free, or cheaper than what they are worth.


Btw, I just finished reading your blog, and appreciate your effort and especially your weather!! I live in middle Tn, and your reports let me know what to expect!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad to be of help to ya @Lereg ...that's one reason I do it having been a truck driver, it is always good to pass along to others....and when we lived in Fl and experienced the hurricanes the impotance of being weather aware was reemphasized....and as farmers not all pay attention each day, because of having other things on their mind, so I try to do that, draw attention to it....especially during bad weather. I watch weather in different areas just to keep up with it, habitual by now, I guess.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have been amazed at the Amish and Mennonite farm sales.  In some cases generations of accumulation is being sold rather than move it.

We saw some of the huge work horses go for 4-500 dollars. Calf/heifer pairs for less than $800.  I posted 160 bf of lumber I got for $20 and that's pretty common.

On the other hand we went to one a couple of week end that had a hay spear and a couple of other things I was interested in.  The hay spear sold for $150.  It was a CO-OP model that used to sell for aroung $150 so you need to have an idea as to value.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is something that there aren't many of here, the Amish. It is mostly estate sales and families liquidating farm equipment and animals...going out of business. A bit later I am hoping maybe getting a decent deal on a tractor, but cash poor now and for a little longer. Hoping the coins turn into "Good News", but time will tell on that.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just found out 1 of those coins is worth between $1600-1900. This just might get Interesting...


----------



## Baymule

I think I hear tractor in your future!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure wouldn't hurt my feelings none I tell ya @Baymule .


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woohoo!  Really hope you have a whole bunch of those coins!!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw, not a whole bunch, just a few....tho, only 1 of those. I'll have to search them individually to check out each one, just hoping to get enough for a better vehicle, but if I can work a tractor into that too...just a Big plus.


----------



## Lereg

Good luck!!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I hate dealing with things I know nothing about, because so many get taken by untrustworthy people these days. I sure don't want to find out after-the-fact. They should be worth more than wt in silver and gold, and it is up to me to find out....



I know that story too. Leery of pretty much any professional, they don't always do work to a standard one would expect from someone whose job is to do 'that'. 

How did you find the value of that one coin? And what sort of shape are they in? Since you now know who they were purchased from (ASSUMING that person is a coin dealer!) they were most likely bought as "hold for investment" purposes and I would guess they are both somewhat rare and in decent shape. THOUGH a coin dealer would have included info about quality and price paid so ...



Baymule said:


> You might have to pay a coin appraiser. Or take to a pawn shop for valuation.



I wouldn't trust someone in a pawn shop to honestly evaluate a new item purchased the same day with the price sticker still attached. 



CntryBoy777 said:


> Since it was Fri and we try to avoid going to town on the wknds, we went to town today. We stopped by the Co-Op and while Joyce got some cabbage plants....View attachment 27957 she set them out this evening, I was picking up some fence harware....they had just gotten in some 5/8"x8" hinge bolts, so got 10 of them for the gates, found some dbl latch gate latches and picked up 2 of them, and got 2 4' gates too.... I checked out the 4' gate openings with a gate, and with the width of the hardware, I only have to adjust one hole to accomodate it. Also, I found out that the Co-Op does deliver for $20, so will get them to bring out the other stuff.
> I will be getting out tomorrow and begin setting the posts, and have to work in pen Cleaning for the birds area too. Sunday is going to be Hoof day and raking their pen too. I'm going to order a load of sand next wk, and make the ducks a Beach. We have to get things rearrange at the house too. So much to do, but it beats sitting around playing computer games all day...



6" posts?? What did I tell you about those 8" bolt hooks young man??? 

Deliver for $20! Good deal. Figure out everything else you will need and load up the truck.

I bet the ducks will love their beach. Are you going to put in a snack bar, showers and a changing room for them? 



CntryBoy777 said:


> Glad to be of help to ya @Lereg ...that's one reason I do it having been a truck driver, it is always good to pass along to others....and when we lived in Fl and experienced the hurricanes the impotance of being weather aware was reemphasized....and as farmers not all pay attention each day, because of having other things on their mind, so I try to do that, draw attention to it....especially during bad weather. I watch weather in different areas just to keep up with it, habitual by now, I guess.



My paternal grandfather was a farmer. Watching the weather on the nightly news was still a MUST years after he stopped farming.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Now now @Bruce don't get too upset with me...I'm using 5" posts, not 6". They are the longest ones I can find available here unless I use the 3/4" ones. I did weigh the pros and cons on it before making my decision, but since my goats are in the 75-100 lb range, and I would threaten another attack straining to handle the 6" posts, I chose to use the 5". As far as the coin goes, I googled it as if to buy one to get the market price, but not counting on getting that though. It does give me a "Ball Park" of a fair price on it. Yes, it is investment quality, in a heavy plastic case with all the markings on it, so there isn't any guessing about its rating on my part. Don't want to broadcast all about it, but that should be general enough for this forum.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, it made it up to 72° here today....started out with some passing sprinkle showers, not very much tho. Enough to wipe out the outside buckets at this morning's "Pellet Time". This is always fun, because Comet...the one in my avatar...is "Top Dog" in the goat pen and thinks he controls the buckets. So, when I reach to get his bucket he challenges me for it. I just push him with my left habd and pen him against the bldg. He is really comical, because he never tries to butt me, just push me. Anyway, my focus got side-tracked today and didn't get anything fence related done. We did however work on straightening up the house....Mom and Dad were such "Pack Rats" there is quite a bit of stuff to sort thru....not to mention how difficult it is to have to go thru stuff that was totally "Off Limits" to us as children. Dad is a very, very private person and now with his "Fading", we are having to try to understand his position....so, it is like investigating our parents "Personal Business". At least it is difficult for me, cause he is still with us....physically, but mentally not too much anymore.
Mom told me some while she was still here, just so someone else knew....I was the only one of the 3 that she trusted to tell. For an example, he has about 7 remotes on the table by his chair....some go to things he used to have, but no longer...and it has corroded batteries in them...he just wouldn't throw it away...and ya couldn't explain it too him, cause he was Always right and you were Wrong.
I tried to get a couple of pics today, but none turned out very good....one was of a robin in the field and the other was of a couple of honey bees on the hen bit blooms. Some more of those "Signs" of the upcoming season...
Suppose to be warmer tomorrow and some nice weather this next week, may be I can find some drier dirt to tamp the posts with too. Joyce put some more tomatoes in the ground today...and something ate about half of the sweet peas...suspect is rabbit...
Tomorrow is "Hoof Day" so that ought to be a Hoot...


----------



## Mike CHS

We have plenty of drier dirt in spite of all of the rain. The posts we set yesterday surprised me.  We are digging down 3' for the posts and even though we have had a dozen inches of rain in the last month the dirt is still powdery so we set them in concrete.


----------



## CntryBoy777

My problem is most of the holes are in lower lying areas and the runoff collects....I just would rather not hump it any further in the wbeelbarrow any farther than I have to...
The holes are still holding water right now. I was thinking about ya this morning and hoping the showers didn't mess ya up too much...sure Glad that it didn't...


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, "Hoof Day" really fizzled and exposed a severe need of the ability to have separation in such matters. The Boys make Star very skittish, because there have been confrontations with them daily....and, they have to inspect the trimmers with every move.... then they beg for Treats....
The only quick solution I can come up with is to block the hole in the bldg wall and use the tables for our comfort....sure beats bending down to hoof level. So, that got put on hold today. It was a really nice day today and didn't want to waste it, so went to start tamping the post...there is still water standing in the holes about a third, tried to see what I could do, but there wasn't a solid feel on the tamp rod...so, had to stop to give it more time. It made it up to 82° here today and when I was coming back from the goat walk today, I had a freakin Orange Wasp....big and bad....buzzing my ear....I reminded the b*s**rd that it was still Feb, tho he won't make it to Spring...
I really have felt bad about not posting any pics lately, so....
   they were just Chillin after their walk about.... here are the ducks after Joyce threw them some rye grass...they really Attack it.... onions...  this is the cabbage...  some tomatoes ....and  these are the peas that got "Topped" the other nite. Things are certainly "Crazy", but we are going to take full advantage of what is Given. 
It is suppose to remain mild for the next 5 days before a dip into the 50s as highs....


----------



## NH homesteader

82? Holy cow! It was 50 or so here today, which meant DH and I were shoveling snow in t-shirts. Yup northerners are crazy.

Bending down to do hooves? Yuck. We put all our goats on the milking stand. They get feed/entertainment and I can make sure they hold still while DH trims. How big are your boys? They look pretty solid.


----------



## Mike CHS

Getting them on the stand might be an issue.  I know I couldn't get my sheep up on one and I have seen up close and personal how strong those girls are.  It looks like Fred's boys aren't small either.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'm using 5" posts, not 6"




That will give you an inch of play. Still need to be pretty careful setting the strike post so the 2 parts of the two way latch will meet properly.

Hope you can keep the bunnies out of the garden!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They are, Comet is about 100-110lbs and Lightning is about 75-80. I can hold them back with one hand, but they have that "Never say Die" attitude and if I don't show immediate control they will wear me out...
That's why I don't want anything bigger than they are. I don't have a milking stand, but the inside tables are different heights...the tallest is about 3' so it beats bending to the ground.


----------



## Mike CHS

I haven't messed with goats yet.  Can you put them on a table and keep them in place?

I can hold my sheep by keeping their heads up but I'm curious about the goats.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Bruce I am certainly going to do that, and there is something else too....if needed I can notch 1 or both sides that the washers fit against if I need a bit more. A notch like the brace post fits in. I do have 1 6" post that will have to be used, so I may just get the 3/4"x12" ones for that one, I don't mind notching, but not that much of a distance.


----------



## NH homesteader

Our largest was 92 lbs. Put snacks on the stand and he jumped up. DH could pick him up but didn't need to other than to weigh him. We use grain/alfalfa pellets (and sometimes BOSS) for the girls and straight alfalfa pellets for the boys.

Anyway a table should work well, even if you have to tie their heads in one place!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have been able to utilize the deck with them, @Mike CHS , and they will stay down when we get them there, but it is the rear hooves that are such a struggle. We lay them on their side and offer pellets, they will tolerate the front, but being inexperienced and lack of confidence, makes us go slow and careful....probably too careful and too long a period of time for them. We target either front or back each time and if we get more great, but try to get atleast 2 hooves per session. Just try not to stress them too much at one time. They have matured quite a bit since the last time we did it, so further steps will have to be taken to be able to control the Curiosity seekers...


----------



## CntryBoy777

This is that room that we use and the angled wood are the old roost supports, we have halters we can put on them to tie them up without choking them too. All 3 used to sleep on this table, but only 2 can fit now....tho only 1 will be up there cause Comet and Lightning won't lay together and neither will let Star in there anymore.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> We have been able to utilize the deck with them, @Mike CHS , and they will stay down when we get them there, but it is the rear hooves that are such a struggle. We lay them on their side and offer pellets, they will tolerate the front, but being inexperienced and lack of confidence, makes us go slow and careful....probably too careful and too long a period of time for them. We target either front or back each time and if we get more great, but try to get atleast 2 hooves per session. Just try not to stress them too much at one time. They have matured quite a bit since the last time we did it, so further steps will have to be taken to be able to control the Curiosity seekers...



So if you only get 2 do you trim both front, both back or one front and one back and are those diagonal so the goats don't walk funny?? 



CntryBoy777 said:


> @Bruce I am certainly going to do that, and there is something else too....if needed I can notch 1 or both sides that the washers fit against if I need a bit more. A notch like the brace post fits in. I do have 1 6" post that will have to be used, so I may just get the 3/4"x12" ones for that one, I don't mind notching, but not that much of a distance.



Tis true, you can gain some distance by cutting in for the washers. I either need to replace the 8" bolt hooks on the gate closest to the house or pad out the strike part of the two way latch. I already have the nuts only half on to push the gate toward the strike post and the latch pin just BARELY projects past the lifting parts. Messed up the distance on that one.


----------



## goatgurl

@CntryBoy777 you need to get a "milk stand" kinda table.  I put their heads in the stanchion or head gate and can work on all four feet easily.  of course there is bribery involved, they get to eat while they are there.  you could easily make a wooden head gate for one of those tables.  I know, just what you need, another project.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @goatgurl there are a ton of things that are waiting for some "Fine Tuning" around here, the problem is there are  so many "Priorities", that the "Priorities" have "Priorities"...
....and I am still looking for that "Round-Tuit"....
However, when I do get this monster of a fence finished, I will have the time for some of those "Fine Tunings"....but, if I am doing "This", then I certainly can't do "That" at the same time.........and I have thought about using PVC pipe for the head piece on both ends so both sides can be done easily.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I try to do both rear at the same time and the front at the same time to maintain balance and to protect strain from hips and shoulders....at least that is my way of thinking @Bruce   Well when I messed up and got 6" posts I put them in holes as I unloaded them from the van, and I can't lift them back out, so on both sides of 1 gate has 6" posts in each end, but figured I would just get the 3/4"x12" for that one gate. Have ya thought about just using a piece of wood as a space for the latch and attach the wood to the post....just a thought.


----------



## goatgurl

do I so understand about needing a pocket of round tuits.  I actually carry a round tuit in my purse.  unfortunately I just have 1 and I could sure use a bunch more.  don't worry it will get done by and by.


----------



## CntryBoy777

goatgurl said:


> do I so understand about needing a pocket of round tuits.  I actually carry a round tuit in my purse.  unfortunately I just have 1 and I could sure use a bunch more.  don't worry it will get done by and by.


 Well being retired....all I have is time, but certainly can't "Do" as I used to....too many dad-blame restrictions...


----------



## CntryBoy777

All of y'all in Tx and Ca be sure to stay Alert today...keep an eye out on your Weather....more rain in Ca and storms in Tx produced toranados in the San Antonio area, headed towards Houston and stretching into Arkansas!!
Be Careful....Be Safe!!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I try to do both rear at the same time and the front at the same time to maintain balance and to protect strain from hips and shoulders....at least that is my way of thinking @Bruce   Well when I messed up and got 6" posts I put them in holes as I unloaded them from the van, and I can't lift them back out, so on both sides of 1 gate has 6" posts in each end, but figured I would just get the 3/4"x12" for that one gate. Have ya thought about just using a piece of wood as a space for the latch and attach the wood to the post....just a thought.


Yep, that was this part of my post:
"or pad out the strike part of the two way latch"

Yeah funny how those 8' long 6" posts go down 3' into the hole a lot easier than they come out!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry for the misunderstanding of "Terminology" there Bruce. Guess my mind didn't grasp the correct understanding of the word "Pad"....my bad...


----------



## Latestarter

The soil I've been digging in is iron ore clay w/gravel and it's been wet the whole way down to 3' plus. No water accumulates in the hole when done digging, though it might if I just let it set a while. Trying to cut through it with the clam shell diggers is like hitting concrete. So I haven't bothered with concrete. I place the post (6" all) and then tamp the scree back into the hole. I can push these posts after placement with everything I've got and they aren't budging. I'm hoping and trusting this will be adequate.


----------



## Baymule

I haven't concreted a single post and all of them are firmly stuck. We pour water in the hole, tamp the sand in with a broken hoe handle and really pack it. We let them set a couple of days before stringing wire and they don't budge.


----------



## Mike CHS

Don't we all love fencing.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I was going to use it simply for it to be a bit easier on me, but I guess tamping and all that is not only cheaper, but lifting and pouring a bag is heavy too....tho, that pole repeatedly hitting dirt can make the forearms Scream a bit. I do wish we had sand here intead of this clay, but there's pluses and minuses with everything it seems. I just can't stay at it for long periods of time because of the circulation problems....forearms start cramping and once started they don't stop for a bit, because the muscle isn't getting enough oxygen......but, I will get there it just takes me longer than most.


----------



## Bruce

Nothing says you have to tamp the entire 3' on each post right off  get the first 12" done and move on to something else, come back later.



Mike CHS said:


> Don't we all love fencing.


Most especially when a functional part is finished


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got side-lined today, went out to start tamping, but the humidity was really high and with all the blooming stuff we have here the pollen counts were pretty high too....if ya can't breathe, ya can't work...so, what a wasted day. 
We are suppose to have chances of showers from around 7am-3pm tomorrow, but temps are to still be in 60-70s. I hate making plans anymore before I wake up for the day, there are way to many variables that can trash them and I get just another day behind....I've lost count by now...but, sooner or later it will happen, unless I check-out beforehand...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Nothing says you have to tamp the entire 3' on each post right off  get the first 12" done and move on to something else, come back later.


You are so right Bruce....thanks for a new way of thinking, that just may work....


----------



## CntryBoy777

With the on/off/on showers we had today, we went to town and picked up some stuff...tho we only got 0.3" with it and a high of 74....it's been an achey day for us here. I did get a pic in town of a tree that has some nice blooms on it...not sure of the type tree it is....
  just another one of those "Signs".
On the animal front, Cheetos injured his rt front paw somehow....nothing obvious, but keeping him in one of the buildings so he won't have to tangle with anything til he gets better. Got a couple of pics of the Boys while out with them today..... Comet being his "Begging" self.....and...   Lightning isn't too far Behind him........they're so BAaad!!


----------



## Baymule

That blooming tree is what we call a Japanese Magnolia. They sure are pretty!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They sure are Bay....I may have to investigate it and may put a couple in the ground.....going to gather some privot sprouts and plant a small row in the fenced are for the goats to nibble thru the winter. They like the leaves and bark from it, and it is evergreen here.


----------



## Mike CHS

I've spent several weeks getting rid of privets.  I'm wondering if what you have is the same thing.  Invasive small tree?

I guess if the goats like it though it doesn't matter.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I believe it is the same stuff, it used to be used around this area as cheap, prolific hedges. Mainly I guess, because it is evergreen and doesn't have "Pickers" like holly....who really knows, but it spreads rather quickly too. We have it wild here, everywhere....but, the goats seem to eat it mostly in winter, starting with the little berries it produces. They love scraping it with their horns to strip bark off and eat it. I'd keep it trimmed back and under control, so just a small hedge row...as a Treat. ....I'm sure my spelling is off on it.


----------



## greybeard

You're close enough. privets is the correct common name--Ligustrum is the other name. It's listed as an invasive by Texas Dept of Ag.
http://www.texasinvasives.org/invaders/CS_Resources/PrivetKey.pdf

This guy hates it:



> I know a guy named Dr. Dirt who calls these shrubs “privy plants.” He doesn’t know how right he is. I’ll admit that some of the broadleaf species, such as *waxleaf privet* (_Ligustrum lucidum_) and *Japanese privet* (_L. japonicum_) have some use in the landscape as limbed-up trees, but the small-leaf hedging types, such as *California privet*(L. ovalifolium) and *Chinese privet* (_L. sinense_) are absolute garbage that belong in a privy.
> 
> Many people refer to privet by its botanical name, _Ligustrum_. A more accurate name is “Disgustum.” How come?
> 
> 1. In spring, privet produces white flowers, whose sickeningly sweet odor reminds me of the deadly dikironium cloud creature on “Star Trek.”  To be fair, the cloud killed people by robbing their blood of iron. Privet flowers just cause allergies.
> 
> 2. The flowers give rise to hundreds of blue-black berries relished by birds, who spread them all over the universe. As a result, privets are incredibly invasive and weedy. Plus, they grow really fast and need trimming about every two minutes or they’ll swallow your house and dog.
> 
> Now here’s the weird thing. Of all the variegated plants in the world, I think *variegated Chinese privet *(show above) is one of the better-looking. In fact, it’s perfect for next to your privy. But if I could snap my fingers and make all the privet in the world disappear, I would.



I agree and kill it everywhere I see it.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like maybe you want to plant a  different type of "goat browse" plant @CntryBoy777 and rent your goats out in the winter to eat the privet on other people's property  If it is an invasive in TX I bet it is in MS as well and the state would prefer you not help it do its dirty work.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, my sister called today and her and her husband are coming down tomorrow to load up some stuff to take home. Which means I had to spend time at the house today, and will have to help load stuff tomorrow. I have sworn to Joyce to "Bite my Tongue" and be on my best behavior....
Anyway, I will be on post duty til done...starting on Friday. This wknd is suppose to be more normal on temps, thank goodness. Tho, only for a couple of days around 57-62°...got up to 81° today. Oh, and almost forgot....got a pic of Comet and it makes me think of Sally Fields.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

HaHa - why would you EVER be reminded of Sally Fields, lol!!   Just because he' got those 'flying nun' ears????


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, it cracks me up when I see him hold them that way..


----------



## NH homesteader

Ah he's so cute


----------



## Bruce

Yep that is pretty funny, Comet the flying nun!


----------



## Mike CHS

I guess I'm slow. I didn't see the Sally Field connection till the flying nun was posted.


----------



## NH homesteader

I still don't get the reference. Before my time I think?


----------



## CntryBoy777

All we have is the old style TV antenna and some of the decimal channels show old shows, one on the wknds shows Flying Nun episodes. But, it has been a long time ago that it was popular....doesn't really hold my interest much anymore, but those ears, I couldn't pass it up. I've been trying for a yr to get a pic of them, but he usually shys away from the camera.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

NH homesteader said:


> I still don't get the reference. Before my time I think?


Uh yeah....before my time too.... I only saw it in re-runs.... or... uh... Oh nevermind - I'm old, lol!


----------



## Latestarter

Just a quick revisit to tamping... I use a section of 2x4 maybe 2-3' long and put one end on top of the scree beside the hole then hold it against the pole with one foot & hammer it down with a maul. I work my way around the post and keep adding and tamping till there's no more give to it. I'd get too many splinters trying to do it with a hoe handle and besides that it would take forever. I want it packed hard and fast so I can move on.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay, got the day behind me....and I was a good Boy....
My sister got her stuff, and now the transition can progress. More importantly, I can get back to the Fencing. We are suppose to get rain this next wk, so gotta try to get as much done before it does. The temps are going to be dropping after tomorrow, so it should be more work compatable for me. The high today was 81....just absurd....but, after seeing these sights today.....
  the oregano is returning..... ...the azealias are blooming...... The Snowball tree is pushing leaves and blooms.....and..... We call these insects "Mosquito Hawks", they look like gigantic mosquitos...tho, these are not full Grown yet...they are working on the next generation. So, it just has to be SPRING!!.....doesn't it? 
Now, I hope for once in my life, I'll have to apologize for calling it too Soon....


----------



## Mike CHS

All of our orchard trees are setting buds and it's supposed to get down in the 20's Friday night/Saturday morning.  We bought a couple of fruit bushes last week but I elected to put them in pots figuring there would be more freezes.


----------



## NH homesteader

Checking the weather for DH's trip was entertaining- 78 tomorrow! 

Maybe half our snow has melted. Was able to turn the heat off all day today, woohoo!


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> I still don't get the reference. Before my time I think?


Only about 15 years before  The show ran from '67-'70


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, our low is down around 34, but that is Memphis, and we are usually a little bit lower. There isn't anything below freezing here in any long-term forecast. I did see on the national news there are some winter storm warnings out from Iowa to Michigan, tho.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks Bruce.... @NH homesteader should "Get It" now...


----------



## Bruce

My wife had a national weather map up. Looks pretty ugly all across the northern midwest tier.


----------



## NH homesteader

Gosh she was young then, haha. Saw some thunderstorms and maybe isolated tornadoes forecasted tomorrow through Saturday down there? I haven't checked today to see if that still stands though.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here there is a slight chance of some hit and miss showers in the early morning, but will be moving thru pretty quickly. So, there may be some over that way Fri nite or Sat, depending on how fast it is traveling.


----------



## Bruce

Oddly, I was a lot younger 50 years ago too! I guess Sally and I have something in common


----------



## CntryBoy777

Had a high of 55 today with some gusty, chilly wind blowing. The day started at 38...and suppose to get down to around 28 tonite. I haven't shared any pics of the field lately, so here is what the warm temps and moisture has done...   I got a couple of the goat pen too....   I'm going to double the amount of rye grass next yr and may look to start doing something for summer too. Tho, I don't want to have to mow 2x a wk, either. It will depend on how much the goats eat, along with the chickens and ducks. When the fence gets done, we'll have more room for a few more mouths chewing on it too. I did get another Spring pic too..... The dandelions are seeding too...


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow it was warmer than that here today! We got over 60.

So... What're you thinking of adding for goats?


----------



## Bruce

Same here, too bad you southerners are cold 

Now we have rain and it is supposed to go below freezing tonight and stay close to that until Monday afternoon. That should be lovely. A nice sheet of ice all around.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We started out pretty chilly and windy - but reached 70.  It was nice!


----------



## Mike CHS

A lot of the seeding things might get slowed down for a few days now.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, as far as more goats, we don't want anything larger than what we have now....so, it would either be pygmy or mini lamanchas....probably some combination of about 4 total.
Don't worry @Bruce  cooler temps are just for the wknd, and back up in the 60s and 70s next wk and 79 on Wed. Tho, we have rain coming Sun nite thru Tues...so, I have to finish setting the posts tomorrow.
@Mike CHS well tell that to Joyce...she has buckets and plastic covering everything in the garden, and has a couple of Blooms fixing to open on some of the tomatoes...


----------



## CntryBoy777

After 2 days of pure Hell, and a day of rest...I'm baaack!.... So, got all of the posts set in 2 days. I was wore plumb out and am sore from my neck to my feet. My knee, the bad one, is the size of a small cantaloupe....and yesterday I had to soak my hands and gloves in water to get the gloves off, because the blisters popped and bled, then dried to the gloves...so, I didn't want to just rip them open....
   I had one pole that has to be moved, but couldn't get it out of the ground. I caught my neighbor and it took both of us to get it out, so I will fix it and set it tomorrow. We had a half inch of rain last nite and another round coming tomorrow nite into Wed....will also get those last 2 poles in tomorrow...I got them when we went to town today. I treated us to a Mexican dinner to celebrate getting so much done. 
I got a couple of pics of the clouds yesterday....one cause they were interesting....the other was when I finished setting the last pole.....   I had to adjust every gate post, of course...but, they are done. Now, to get to the brace posts and more Fun.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Our hands feel like sand paper so we can understand.  It does sound like you had a good feeling day and that is always a good thing.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, I made the bulk of my money with my hands, and they use to be calloused, but this soft life has left them soft. Oh, and something I forgot to post, Joyce had 15 tomato plants out...and now she has 6 that made it thru the 25° low we had.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is too bad.  I decided many years ago that early gardens are fun to try but rarely successful. 

The one time they are successful is worth all of the failures though.  

You still have to try.  I just planted our seed last weekend so we will be transplanting to pots soon.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We do the same and it is cheap entertaiment for Joyce to have something to mess with...she is already bugging me to get some goats that can have Babies....I messed up and showed her lamb and kid pics....


----------



## Baymule

Sorry about your blisters, but look what you accomplished! We just planted our tomato and pepper seeds last week. I usually set them out 2nd week of April.


----------



## NH homesteader

I can't even start seeds until the beginning or middle of April.


----------



## Bruce

Until you move to TN @NH homesteader !

@CntryBoy777 - OWIE!!!! 
I think you need a post puller. 

The brace part of the H-Brace is actually pretty easy, no angle cuts. As I have mentioned previously, if you pull the posts together with a come-along or ratcheting tie-downs, you can trap the brace post and just drill through the posts into it then slam the brace pins in. There are other methods of course but this one is really easy.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Bruce what did you use as brace pins? When I ask people here about them they look like they've never heard of them. So, I was wondering if it was rebar or something else.


----------



## Mike CHS

Tractor Supply here carries the packages of pins but they aren't always in stock at our stores. Our COOP always has them.


----------



## Bruce

What @Mike CHS said. I bought the 10" pins, $5 for a box of 5. I can't imagine using rebar. The pins are nice and smooth, don't know how much effort it would be to drive a piece of rebar as it tries to latch into the wood every inch. Plus the brace pins are galvanized, no rust. TSC has 5" pins as well (5 for $3, both Zareba brand) but you wouldn't have anything sticking out to run the brace wire over.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Guess I'll have to keep looking around for them then. If I can't find them, I'll just notch them. I do have to get some rebar to twist the brace wire with too...along with the xlong shaft bore bits, for hinge bolts....it seems to be never ending...LOL


----------



## Bruce

You can certainly notch. I'm sure a good size nail costs less than $1. And if working by yourself you can still use the ratchet straps to hold the brace in the proper position while you pound the nail.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It got up to 76° here today...headed for a low of 36° hi in the 50s tomorrow, and have the brace supplies coming in the morning. We dodged a bullet with the rain today, it stayed N of us and we got just enough sprinkle to make me wipe the buckets out. Sure am glad the fresh filled holes are withstanding the elements.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The low here this morning was 38° and it got up to 64°, suppose to be down to 34° tonite. There isn't suppose to be any rain for several more days, so should be able to get some more work done. They delivered the brace poles and spool of wire this morning, and I got the hole dug to relocate the 6" post that will be the hinge lost for a 12' gate, before they arrived, so if it needed shifting in the hole the 2 young fellows from the CoOp could help with that. We got it lined up and I tamped it in, so it is done. Just 2 more to do now, but they won't be a problem. Gotta run to town in the morning and find something to use as brace pins...The CoOp has some 10" nails/spikes that should work. Then, I gotta get started putting them in and wired up.
I saw some more Spring signs today....blackberries are leaving out, the redbud trees are blooming, and so are the willow trees. I would've posted pics, but the internet, the site, or my phone is having problems. It is freezing whenever I touch a button on a page...as long as I am loading another page it does okay...so, I don't know. If I miss a reply, I will answer as soon as I can.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our COOP carries a bracket plate that screws on to the cross brace ends and you then screw it into the post.  I've used them quite a bit because of the simplicity.  Those are nice when you are working by yourself since you can just use a couple of clamps on the posts to lay the cross brace on.


----------



## Mike CHS

It seems that I can just check what you have for weather to know what we are getting some hours later.


----------



## Bruce

High yesterday - 63F
Low tomorrow morning 8F.
It should go above freezing again on Monday.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yeah... I don't want to talk about the fact that our forecast says 0 tonight and -2 tomorrow night....

At least the mud froze and we don't need 4wd to get out of the driveway!


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Guess I'll have to keep looking around for them then. If I can't find them, I'll just notch them. I do have to get some rebar to twist the brace wire with too...along with the xlong shaft bore bits, for hinge bolts....it seems to be never ending...LOL


Check with McCoys Builders (Greenville, Laurel, Vicksburg).
They should have the long threaded hinge bolts. I only used them once, on a gate at my sister's place that someone had mis-measured and the opening between the posts was too wide to use the lag threaded hinge pins.

I never use the pins for the cross braces. I can have the 2 posts notched in less time than boring one pin hole, and I've never seen anyone around here that did use the pins.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

NH homesteader said:


> 0 tonight and -2 tomorrow night



That's crazy....crazy I tell ya!


----------



## CntryBoy777

@greybeard most I have talked to here either toenail them, or notch the post, and use a piece of branch to wind the wires. So, I just thought about notching and using 1/2" galvanized conduit to wind the wires. I could only get barbless wire locally, and not sure if strainers will work for it, and @$3-4/stick it would be cheaper than strainers anyway. Don't ya think that would work?


----------



## greybeard

I've never used it but I suppose 1/2"conduit will work--depending how tight you twist the wire, and whether that thinwall conduit rusts thru very quickly. Conduit isn't designed to be open to the atmosphere.

I never used strainers for brace wire, partly because most of mine were done with larger diameter cable than would go thru an opening in a strainer, and because for most of my life, strainers weren't available--and like you say--added expense. 

It's just a matter of personal preference I guess but I can't see myself going to the trouble of drilling all those holes for pins. It would require ~20 holes, just to secure the braces in the fence that separates my 1 acre yard from the pastures.


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> That's crazy....crazy I tell ya!


Yes it is and I live ~ 90 miles NW of @NH homesteader as the crow flies. Just checked the weather again, we are also expecting -2F on Saturday morning. 

The strainers are $3.29 at TSC, sounds like the same price or less than you would be paying for the conduit. Don't see how that is cheaper and certainly not better. The strainers are super easy to use, shall I come by and demonstrate?  Plus, common though it is, I don't really like the concept of twisting the wire, fine adjustments don't happen. With the strainer you just go one more click. And if you think it is maybe too tight? You can lift the restraining wire on the ratchet and back it off one click.

Also, bare wire works fine in the strainers, that is what they are made for. Not sure one really wants to use barbed for brace wire since as you tighten it, it needs to slip around the posts. I would think the barbs would make that darn near impossible.


----------



## greybeard

1/2" galv conduit comes in 10' sticks. 10' stick at Lowes is $2.38. A 10' stick will make 5 twist rods. 
$.48 per twist rod.

https://www.lowes.com/pl/Conduit-Conduit-conduit-fittings-Electrical/4294653947


----------



## CntryBoy777

It turned out to be a pretty nice day today, got up to 65° after a cool 36° this morning. Made a trip to town this morning and picked up a couple of bags of feed and enough conduit for twist rods. We had to stop at WallyWorld for some supplies and got home in time to get things unloaded and take a breather before time for the daily goat walk. Things went really well until we put them up, the Boys always tussel for position at the gate for their Treat. Comet was going to push on Lightning when I moved my bad leg between them and Comet hit the back of my knee. I made it back to the trler and took a pain pill. Still hurts, but I'm not dying by any means. I won't lie about it...tears came to my eyes. I'm just hoping that it doesn't linger too long, I have too much going on, but may have to rest it a day or 2...oh well, stuff happens and if nothing else, I'll get the conduit cut down and put together a new TV stand we got for the house. I'll find something to do, sitting or standing. The next chance of rain is coming Mon nite into Tues, with a fairly good chance of some rough storms...the way the fronts and temps are setting up. So, I will get started on the bracing asap.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Hens and Roos

ouch, hope your leg starts feeling better soon!


----------



## Mike CHS

I have to keep saying (and usually to myself) that aging is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> after a cool 36° this morning




It was a cool 8° here. They have modified the forecast, it is going to be a balmy 0° tomorrow (instead of -2°) and Sunday mornings. Going to make it all the way up to 21° Sunday afternoon!

Sure sorry about the knee! Take 'er easy!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That certainly is a fact Mike, and it is a variable that we have to accept, because we surely can't change it or the conditions that have accumulated over those years.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce, 36 is cool, anything below 30 is Cold...


----------



## NH homesteader

Well Bruce my forecast says high of 12 tomorrow, low -3 tomorrow night. Ughhh

Sorry about the knee! Don't the boys understand they need to be nice to you so they can have more pasture??


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Bruce

Break out your shorts and T-shirts for that balmy weather @NH homesteader! We are only going to make 9°, at 3 and 4 pm. But you win for Sunday, ours still says 0°


----------



## Goat Whisperer

It was a low of 60 a few nights ago… now we are below freezing 

Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Baymule

Minus degrees? Nope, nuthin' doing. I love Texas!

Hope your knee feels better. My dogs have slammed into the back of my legs and knees before, playing and not paying attention. It hurt, but probably not like yours did. Feel better soon!


----------



## CntryBoy777

@NH homesteader with Star in cycle they are slightly sidetracked in considering much of anything else.


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> I have to keep saying (and usually to myself) that aging is not for the faint of heart.


Yeah, whoever said it was "The Golden Years" sure hadn't reached them yet!!!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Comet was going to push on Lightning when I moved my bad leg between them and Comet hit the back of my knee. I made it back to the trler and took a pain pill. Still hurts, but I'm not dying by any means. I won't lie about it...tears came to my eyes.


Ouch! I can just imagine how bad that must have hurt. My knees have caused me too much pain, since I fell on some rocks, at the beach, and tore my medial meniscus, in my left knee. That led to multiple surgeries, ending with a knee replacement in 2005.


----------



## norseofcourse

Sure sorry about your knee, I hope it's less painful soon.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Devonviolet said:


> Ouch! I can just imagine how bad that must have hurt. My knees have caused me too much pain, since I fell on some rocks, at the beach, and tore my medial meniscus, in my left knee. That led to multiple surgeries, ending with a knee replacement in 2005.


The Doc mentioned knee replacement 1 time to me, but there are issues to having it done. First, there isn't any surrounding ligaments and tendons to work with in holding the joint in place. Also, why fix the knee when the foot on the same leg is just as messed up? I told the Doc if there is going to be surgery, then I'll just have it cut off above the knee and be done with the whole lot. Until then, I'll just deal with it, have been since '77, and is just a part of life by now. I really don't think it would be worth the pain, money, or recovery. I know what I'm dealing with now, but I have heard horror stories from others that have had it done, others say it was great for them....but, it is too much of a "Crap Shoot" for me to even consider it. Especially with the extensive ligament and tendon damage that I have.


----------



## Devonviolet

I


CntryBoy777 said:


> The Doc mentioned knee replacement 1 time to me, but there are issues to having it done. First, there isn't any surrounding ligaments and tendons to work with in holding the joint in place. Also, why fix the knee when the foot on the same leg is just as messed up? I told the Doc if there is going to be surgery, then I'll just have it cut off above the knee and be done with the whole lot. Until then, I'll just deal with it, have been since '77, and is just a part of life by now. I really don't think it would be worth the pain, money, or recovery. I know what I'm dealing with now, but I have heard horror stories from others that have had it done, others say it was great for them....but, it is too much of a "Crap Shoot" for me to even consider it. Especially with the extensive ligament and tendon damage that I have.


I injured my knee, when I was 19. Had medial meniscus removed in 1972. At that time, the doctor told me the cartelige on my knee cap was ground to a powder, but it was better than nothing. So he left it there. Over the years, I had injections, until they could no longer get the needle in the joint.  By 2005, the pain & swelling were so bad I could hardly walk. The surgeon did exploratory surgery & told me there was no cartelige left on the knee cap (patella), & I had bone on bone, with bone being ground off the patella. He recommended knee replacement.

Recovery was slow, because at that time I was in the midst of an active chronic Lyme flare (although I didn't know how severe it was at the time), that made recovery take 3 times as long as a "normal" person would take. Had I known then, what I know about Lyme and compromised immune system), I wouldn't have had the surgery.


----------



## greybeard

old age ain't for wimps for sure. Both shoulders worn out, can't raise either arm above my head or find a way to sleep more than 20 minutes without having to turn to the other side. The rest of me isn't in much better shape....Beats the alternative tho.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got some more pics today of Spring around here....
 the thrift is in full bloom and...  ..the lilac is blooming too. This lilac bush came from a cutting off my Grandmother's bush about 35-40 yrs ago. My Mom planted it here and now it is ours to watch.

I took it a bit easy today and did some things at the house. I put the bird house off til tomorrow. I also got a possum earlier this evening, a big male. I've been waiting on it to show up again after I saw it a few days ago...he did...I did and he's done. I had to go out and calm the "Dotties" down, they were alerting on the roost.
It was a fairly decent day today, a bit windy, but it went from 35° to 73°. The low tonite is suppose to be 44 and a hi of 62 tomorrow. Storms are coming Mon nite into Tues, some suppose to be severe.
I may get to setting up some bracing tomorrow, but it will depend on the knee after cleaning the bird houses and pens.


----------



## babsbag

Back to the goat browse...If you can find this and grow this you would be money ahead.

https://lucernetreefarm.wordpress.com/


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks interesting, but more than I care to deal with at this point. I wouldn't want something that I couldn't see the animals in...if it hides livestock, it will hide predators. It might be worth having a few, but depends on how prolific and invasive it is too. Do you have any of these growing there Babs?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I just love when the weather people LIE to me...woke up to showers this morning. I laugh when they explain Why they messed up....


----------



## Bruce

At least they are straight up on that! They could have waved their hands and given a bunch of hooey about weather and claimed they had no way of knowing the forecast was wrong


----------



## Devonviolet

Yeah, we woke up to rain this morning too.  We have WAY too much to do, to be dealing with rain!  Actually, we have been so busy, lately, we don't have time to watch the weather report. So, we have to take it as it comes to us . . .


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well the excuse is lame the atmosphere wasn't as "Dry" as they thought.....or, there was more moisture in the clouds than was expected. I think that they're too embarrassed to say the real reason....they only report what a computer tells them it would be....or they chose the wrong model to go by. It is obvious they rely on those algorithms that are programmed into a computer, than doing the job like the "Old School" guys did...


----------



## Bruce

I woke up to -3.2°, not planning any outside activities today. Quicken and TurboTax (as soon as I get done with the forums )

Oops, new priority 1 activity just came up. I made omelettes for my wife and myself (as is usual on Sunday morning) but DD1 just got up (10:15, she's early!!!) and she wants blueberry pancakes.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Nope....ya can't Tempt me to endure that weather even if the Reward is blueberry pancakes with Real maple syrup....and might I add, I love blueberry pancakes....


----------



## NH homesteader

So Bruce I guess you don't subscribe to the "you miss breakfast you fend for yourself" mentality? 

Not sure of the temp here, I'm going to go with cold. It's just too cold!


----------



## greybeard

weather forecasting is the only profession where you can be wrong 75% of the time and still keep your job.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well since it decided all day to give us .15" of rain today, I worked up at the house. I cut up the conduit into 40pcs inside the garage, and got started putting the TV stand together. I had to stop for animal tending, but have it all together except for the TV mount and brackets. They say the rain isn't suppose to return until tomorrow afternoon, but not holding my breath for it. If it isn't in the morning I have to get to pen cleaning, also gotta run get some gas for lawn mowers and chainsaw. We have to get started cleaning up last yrs over growth before it gets started growing again. I must have messed with some poison ivy roots while digging holes under the trees, cause I have the rash on my wrist/forearm area...just above the cuff of my work gloves. I've never had it in March....Ever. Anyway, no big deal it never bothers me much and goes away in just a few days. Suppose to be getting into some chances of rain for a few days from tomorrow afternoon on til next wknd, so will get bracing done as I can, and thinking about the next project after the fencing is done.


----------



## Mike CHS

I could roll in Poison Ivy when I was younger and never have an affect.  Now I just about only have to look at it.  
I have some soap foam called Ivy Off that gets the oils off pretty good.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I use rubbing alcohol and Ivy Dry when it lingers. I used to pull it bare handed when I was young and didn't have any rash until I was about 32. I have daughters and grandkids that have to carry epi pens in case they come in contact. We are very careful when the boys are here, and only fish out of the boat.


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow! I didn't know some people were that allergic. I've never had a poison ivy rash...and I grew up playing in the woods and still spend a lot of time in the woods. So I assume I've touched it and don't get a rash. Or I'm really lucky.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I had never heard it before either, until last yr at their house in Gadsden,Al the oldest got into some and could've died from it, but our daughter is a RN and recognized and treated it in time.


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow thank goodness for that. Scary.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, they already carried them for bee and wasp stings, so luckily they had them on hand already. We try to keep them away from the areas that it is in, and have taught them what it looks like and to look for it. Something they would learn in the city....cause ya can't teach, what ya don't know.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So much for rain waiting until the afternoon today. I didn't have much confidence in that either, after yesterday...but, could get severe here between 3-10am. Should be headed east, so be aware over there @Mike CHS and @Lereg could be rough for a little bit.


----------



## Mike CHS

How far from us are you Fred?


----------



## CntryBoy777

As the crow flies, not very far. Here is a screen shot of my radar app....I'm the black point just S of Memphis...
  this should give ya a good idea. I believe I could drive there in about 3-4 hrs. May be less time, but cutting thru on state roads takes some time to do...I haven't mapped it out though, so not really sure.


----------



## Mike CHS

I see now and know exactly where you are.  I use to fly into Oxford quite a bit way back when I was still silly enough to fly a rented airplane out of Millington when I was stationed there.  

I was curious since it seemed whatever weather you had only took a couple of hours to get here.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are about 20 miles W off exit 265 on I-55. I've always thought about a pilot's license, but kids, life, and money kept getting in the way. If I had a helicopter or crop duster I would've already been up there to see ya. Tho, driving would angle up thru Holly Springs to US 72 and then cut up to US 64. There used to be a little eating place just E of I-65 on US 64 that I'd stop and eat at if in the area there...had some good food back then.


----------



## Mike CHS

That would probably be Sarge's.  Still pretty decent food if that's the same place.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, didn't get anything accomplished today, except for tending to the animals. It stayed wet until goat walk time, I was sure glad it stopped so they could get out and about. Since they were in all day yesterday, they really got down to business today and ate really well. Before I went to the ducks I took a walk back to the pond just to look around. The pond is still about 2' low of full, and just at the edge of the mouth of the spillway. I got pics, but having trouble still with posting, so I can't get them uploaded without the page freezing up on me. I also got pics of some of the woods on the land, just to give ya an idea of the rest of the 20acres ya haven't seen as of yet. Another find today was a couple of crawdad holes in the fields, they get pretty active with the moisture in the ground and warm temps. As I walked up the hill to the pond, there were 12 birds that flew off the water. I didn't get a real good look at them, but from the size and colors that I did see, they were either wood ducks or teals. Maybe, one day when this snafu with the phone, signal, and page I'll be able to post some pics again. I got some decent ones of the goats too....oh well, life goes on and with heavy rain coming in tonite tomorrow morning will be go-to-town time for us.


----------



## Mike CHS

All days don't have to be productive.   We went into Nashville to do a COSTCO run before feeding since we thought the weather was supposed to be drizzly today.  Not a drop.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It does seem to workout that way sometimes. It isn't like ya haven't earned or deserved the time either. I was hoping to do some outside this morning without the drizzle, but guess the pens will hold til I do get to them. Oh, that front is swinging down from the NW and appears that ya won't be too far behind us in the timing.


----------



## Baymule

We had a cold drizzle Saturday and Sunday, 2 days worth only gave us a quarter inch of rain. It was just enough misty mess to kill all ambition. Today was warm and only a little cloudy, I worked in the garden. Tomorrow back to cold and rain.

We were given 6 fryer size Californian rabbits on Saturday, but I just put them in a large dog kennel in the horse trailer. I'll pick a nice day to butcher them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@lcertuche , @goatgurl y'all sty Safe over that way and Alert. Looks like some rough weather headed thru there.


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> So Bruce I guess you don't subscribe to the "you miss breakfast you fend for yourself" mentality?



Every day but Sunday and often then as well 



Mike CHS said:


> All days don't have to be productive.



That's good because there is a "Moments in Time" section of the weekly county paper that said:
"On March 19, 1916 eight Curtiss "Jenny" planes of the First Aero Squadron take off from Columbus, NM, in the fist combat air mission in U.S. History. The squadron flew in support of U.S. troops who invaded Mexico to capture Mexican revolutionary Pancho Villa." *

So I went to see what a Curtiss Jenny looked like. Just a few seconds of course. DO NOT DO THIS!!!!!!!!! Spent the whole day looking at articles and YouTube videos of WW1 fighter planes. Pretty interesting since the first powered air flight happened only 11 years before WW1 started.

Picked up DD2 from the airport at midnight, got to bed at 1 AM, now have to get the oldest cat to the vet by 8:15 for a day of glucose curve testing. Bye! 

* They didn't mention the fact that the US had already invaded Mexico 70 or 80 years earlier or there wouldn't have been a "New Mexico" to fly out of


----------



## Mike CHS

Not the same type of history but we stopped at the 8th Air Force Museum in Savannah, GA on the way home from Florida once meaning to spend an hour or so.  We had enough time to browse for 4 hours and since they sell whole weekend tickets we went back and spent the whole Sunday.

They do say that history is written by the victors.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Glad the intensity of the storms along the front lessened as they got to the river, just steady rain here now and we missed out on the gusty 30-50mph winds that was predicted. Got the morning rounds done early and just as I walked in and sat down the drops started, so dodged getting wet caught outside.


----------



## Latestarter

Had a really nice T-storm wake me up I guess around 4am or so. Mel was outside and I had the window open above my head in the bedroom so I can feel when the pre-storm winds start and normally the thunder will wake me if the wind doesn't. Soon as I heard the thunder I got up and went to the back door to let Mel in. Sure enough he came a running and only had a few sprinkles on his coat. He said hello and went directly into my bedroom and occupied his place on the floor at the foot of the bed. Oh, and I closed the window too


----------



## Latestarter

So based on your weather map Fred I did some calculating and it looks like a pretty straight shot for me on I-30 to I-40 then south out of Memphis and I can make the trip in about 6 hours time. Maybe there's a decent eatery nearby to you where we could make a lunch "date" to meet up for some chow and a chat? Maybe a meet and greet? Perhaps Mike and Teresa could even make the trip and we could all meet up? I know I'd sure enjoy meeting you and Joyce and all 4 of you at once would be even better! (plus it initially saves me another 4+ hours driving east ).


----------



## Mike CHS

There is always that possibility depending on the 'when'.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Now @Latestarter I sure couldn't honestly pass up an opportunity like that, especially on my "Doorstep". There is a Mexican restaurant in town that is our favorite spot, great food reasonably priced, and wonderful service....we know the owners....and they take our extra eggs....  However, there are some  in Southaven or Olive Branch, but personally I would stay out of Memphis....and there quality Costs. The gangs are really bad up there. You and @Mike CHS decide on the Time and let me know your preference to narrow down an agreeable menu.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> and occupied his place on the floor at the foot of the bed



The "on the floor" part being a key item here. Otherwise you would have to limber up into a ball to sleep at the top of the bed


----------



## NH homesteader

Dogs sleep on floors? How uncivilized!

Mine really like to sleep on pillows. Usually DH has to fight them off the bed when he goes to sleep. Another  for good measure here...


----------



## Mike CHS

Our dogs don't know what a bed is.    The herd dogs have mats in the living room but they spend the nights on the porch and crated.


----------



## Latestarter

Well, I'll tell you what Fred and Mike, I'm first and foremost a carnivore and prefer my "carni" to be grilled or smoked or a combination of the two   My preference is for beef or pork followed by chicken/turkey and then saltwater fish/seafood (large pelagic species preferred swordfish/tuna/etc.). If I have to eat vegetable matter, I'll force myself   I'm OK with basic Mexican food, but it's not normally my first choice . When dealing with "other than" American food, my favorite is a toss up between Chinese and Italian. There's also many good things to be said about Japanese tepanyaki (Japanese hibachi or steak house). I had real Kobe beef in Japan once and it really does melt in your mouth.

OK, so all that being said, I'd prefer to do this relatively soon while I have a vehicle that gets 35 MPG... any day really works for me as I am totally retired. I'd probably make it a day trip and meet you for lunch, then if the offer was extended, visit with you for a few hours at your home place, then drive back here/home. Just need a couple of days notice. My dance card is empty for the next week to 10 days.


----------



## Latestarter

I'd invite Bruce as well, but I don't think it's really in his driving/commute range...


----------



## Mike CHS

A daytime meal would work better for us if at all possible.  Neither of us drive at night plus we need to have the sheep brought in before dark the way we are set up.


----------



## Latestarter

Oh, I was talking about a lunch time meet up at an eatery...  I'd leave here early morning to get there for lunch. After lunch if Fred were to invite me/us back to his place for a cuppa and further discussion, I'd be up for that. I do most of my long distance drives overnight if possible...


----------



## Mike CHS

That works for us - we are pretty open and will try to stay that way for a bit.  We have a couple of irons in the fire off farm but try to keep those things to a minimum.  Just informed Teresa and confirmed we have her son and family coming the weekend before Easter April 7-10.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are both here everyday, anytime within the next 10 days is just fine with us. The restaurant does have a full menu, and the house Specialty is grilled shrimp wrapped in bacon. They have all the usual items, but many others...they are family recipes from southern Mexico. Unless you all prefer BBQ then there is a place for that too. You all are more than welcome to come back here for coffee, sweet tea, or whatever, and stay as long as ya wish....ya can evwn lay down and take a nap if ya wish, or kick back in a recliner.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, they open at 11 and they are right off the interstate55 and about 15-20 miles from the house. I'll check the map Mike and let ya know, what I would do if I were to run there and back...and how many miles it would be.


----------



## Mike CHS

This should be relatively easy to make happen and I look forward to it.  Just let us know details and we can go from there.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> I'd invite Bruce as well, but I don't think it's really in his driving/commute range...



Hey thanks so much for thinking of me Joe!

And yeah it is a bit, around 1,300 miles. Makes the 1,100 to Beloit seem almost reasonable! and we take 3 days to do that!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Me toi!!...Time changes this wknd, so the clock and dark will be easier to factor in the get home before Dark, too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There is less traffic during a week day than the wknd, too..so should be a day during the wk, since we aren't limited to the wknd.


----------



## Baymule

Aww......ya'll are going to have a great time!  Reckon ya'll could appoint somebody the designated PICTURE TAKER so the rest of us can enjoy too??


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What she said!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well we all Know who won't be taking pics...he hardly ever does....and it ain't Mike or me...


----------



## Mike CHS

Just for the record = I lived in Memphis and will never go into that city again in this lifetime.   

You have a free rein @CntryBoy777  We are up for anything.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I just refer to it as the "Jungle" and will drive thru, and hope the vehicle doesn't breakdown....gotten pretty rough up there.


----------



## Latestarter

Pick the date and place, provide me the address for where the food is, & I'll be there! During the week would work best for me. Too late to plan for tomorrow, but anytime from the 9th on works just fine w/me. I'd also prefer during the week rather than the weekend, but in reality it doesn't really matter one way or the other.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay, a wk from today Mar 14th, that gives everybody time to adjust the schedules and time change, I'll post the name and address of the place here shortly....what y'all think?


----------



## Latestarter

Works for me  Thanks for taking the lead on this Fred!


----------



## CntryBoy777

The name is....Rio Lindo....329 E Main St....Senatobia, Ms
It is at exit 265 off I-55 and west 1.5 blocks on S side, just past 2nd light...right next to a Shell station on the corner...opens at 11am and lunch rush is 12-1.....but, that doesn't affect the service....and I'll reserve an area in the back away from bustle and hustle. When your heading E on 40 towards Mphs....you will want to follow I-55 S Jackson, Ms exits sorry it is trucking route, but cuts Miles and city traffic out....once headed South out of Mphs it will lighten up pretty good and gets sparse past Hernando.....unsure aboht construction....haven't been thru there in yrs, so you 're on your own with that @Latestarter .


----------



## Latestarter

Found it. No issues. I will catch 55 south before 40 even gets to Memphis. Says 5.5 hours, but more like 6 starting from my house as it will take me ~ 30 minutes to get to I-30. I'll make up some time as I'll most likely be driving faster than what Google maps estimates. So shall we shoot for high noon? I'll have to be on the road by 6am. Work OK for you Mike?


----------



## Mike CHS

We just got back in from feeding but that works for us.  See Ya'll at noon on the 14th


----------



## Bruce

I think you should have it on Friday, then you can have a beer to toast my 62nd B-Day  I guess it can be a belated toast. DD1 will be 24 tomorrow.

Not trying to get political here (because I think DST should be totally shot and buried) but:
Thanks (NOT!) GWB for adding even MORE time to DST. Guess who's younger daughter has to be at the airport at 4:40 AM Sunday for a flight back to school? That means we will be leaving the house at what would have been 3 AM to get to the airport. 4 AM was bad enough!! At least it will be the last time, she graduates on Mother's Day and we will be driving to the ceremony and then bringing her and her stuff back home.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well Bruce, if ya wish to fly in on Mon we will pick ya up and put ya up for a couple of nites, drop ya off back at the airport and ya can be back home in time for the Celebration there. Also, ya can take your wood back with ya as a present as checked baggage.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have never been a fan of DST.

Happy early Birthday Bruce since I will forget which day it is by the time it gets here.


----------



## Baymule

My internal time clock is set on real time, but when I was working, I sure was glad to have those extra hours of daylight.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Mike CHS , I looked at the map and here is what I came up with. US 64 W to US 45 S (Selmer)....to US 72 W.....this would be on the south side of Corinth....travel US 72 to Ms Hwy 7 S this will be south of Michigan City....run Hwy 7 thru Holly Springs. After ya go under US 78 there will be a WalMart on right hand side, just past that will be a right on Hwy 4. This will take you straight to Senatobia. Hwy 4 is Main St after ya go under I-55....counting the lights at I-55, you will go thru 3 lights and Rio Lindo will be on the left just past the Shell station. Right now, in this area Senatobia has the cheapest gas at $1.95/gal at WallyWorld. That'll help ya on the way down to check prices to get it down and back. Also, as I calculated that, it would be 224 miles...give or take....once in Ms, just respect the Speed Limits in the towns and communities, but there are plenty of barren stretches in between that ya can make time on. After ya pass WalMart in Holly Springs and thrn on Hwy 4, y'all will see the areas that were affected by tornados a couple of yrs back. Hope it makes sense, and ya have my # if ya need to call me not a problem.


----------



## Mike CHS

I doubt we will have any problem getting there but thanks you very much.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, today started at 36° and turned out to be a beautiful day. The threat of wasps had me busy in the cool temps, to deter them from places they like to utilize for their nests at the house. Again, the birds were delayed in their cleaning. I went and got gas for the mowers and chainsaw today, and cranked the mowers and let them run for a bit. Wiped out a couple of fire ant hills and Joyce stayed busy cleaning and freshening the house. Then came my part in the tending to animals. It did make it up to 74 today, but more rain coming Thurs nite/Fri morn, and on/off showers over the wknd with Cold temps coming on Sun/Mon with a possible wintery mix before it ends. Not much chance here, but could hit NW Tn and middle Tn to Alabama line. Coming in from the north in that area. So, it could be a flash of winter, but it will warm up right after....so far, Tues is looking good for travel and visit.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> I have never been a fan of DST.
> 
> Happy early Birthday Bruce since I will forget which day it is by the time it gets here.



It is easy, it is THIS Friday. If I fly in on Monday the celebration will have already happened


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, that's even better...ya could stay the Whole wk then...


----------



## Bruce

Um, no. We are having "combo" Birthday dinner with my in-laws Sat evening and I have to get the kid to the airport early Sunday. Guess I could just hop a plane since I'm already at the airport   And gee, only $730! into the city you guys say you won't go near!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I just want ya to know, that you are more than Welcome here at anytime. It would be quite a group meeting with ya there....oh, and never fear I know a quick in and out to the airport....it doesn't take long to get a passenger and leave....I have a handicap parking card to hang....


----------



## Latestarter

Looks like we're really pushing for the about to be birthday boy to be present... Happy B-day in advance of tomorrow! Hey, I'm all for that! If I could afford it I'd chip in for a portion of the ticket for ya Bruce. I doubt I'll be getting up your way any time in the near future. I did take #1FOD to Red Lobster as a going away dinner when I dropped her back home. Hate to say it but when it comes to sea food, they aren't quite up to my high standards but there isn't much available in the way for quality fresh seafood in Colorado. I thought Mike was closer to you than I am and it appears he is by pure mileage... It seems I'll have the easier drive however.


----------



## Bruce

I know it is popular with some. Well I guess it has to be "many" since the chain is still open but I agree, hardly the best seafood around. Kinda more like Taco Bell is to real Mexican. We had a RL here some years ago; it closed. Probably didn't help that there was a good locally owned seafood restaurant almost directly across the street. They had a great Sunday Brunch as well. I used to get smoked fish from the "cold bar" and have them put it in an omelette. Complete dessert bar, like 15 different items, same with the salad bar. But then the numbers of types of fish on the menu started to decrease, in hindsight the start of the slide to their demise. They converted it to a generic Italian restaurant, the salad bar became a large bowl of lettuce, the Brunch went to hell, 1 or 2 things on the dessert bar. It closed, the building was razed and a Goodwill was put up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've never been much on seafood beyond shrimp and crab legs. I don't like any mollusks at all, and when it comes to fish, I much prefer the fresh water varieties...bass, bream, crappie, and catfish. I don't eat it very often. I can eat my weight in shrimp and crab tho.

As far as the ride between here and Mike's place...unless it has changed...the US hwys aren't too bad, portions of US 64 were/are 4lane, US 45 and 72 are mainly 4lane divided, Ms 7 and 4 are 2lane, but from here to Holly Springs is pretty good road, and not much traffic. I've driven across US 64 from Mount Eagle to Mphs a few times. But, it has been several yrs back, and things certainly change.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Before...

and After...  I got the chainsaw cranked and working. Sure glad to get that willow down...I know there is still some to do, but ran out of gas and it was time for "Goat Walk". I do see a Black Walnut being cut very shortly....


----------



## Bruce

Now you need a giant rubber band and you can use what is left of the tree as a slingshot. Good way to get rid of excess rocks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have one already....  tho, I carry marbles to shoot in it. There isn't any extra rocks here, just the gravel that is purchased for a driveway....
If I knew your b'day was tomorrow I would've tried to get the wood to ya for an on time gift, but now it will be belated...but ya will still have something to unwrap...from Mississippi!


----------



## Bruce

No extra rocks?????!!!! I didn't realize how impoverished you people in MS are! I would send you some as I have a few tons to spare but shipping rocks would get expensive real fast.

No hurry on the wood, it will sit being coated with pentacryl for a good long time. Plus it is supposed to be down near 0 Sat morning so even if it was "use when it arrives" wood I wouldn't be


----------



## CntryBoy777

About 4 miles from here they are mining gravel, but our land is gravel free, just good ole wonderful Clay....which seems like concrete in the summer. I could use about 3-4 loads of your rocks, but the cost of transport would be more than I could afford. Even if I had use of a tractor and trailer I couldn't afford the fuel...so, it would be easier to just but it here. It is shipped in by rail and barge.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was another nice day today until about 1pm, then the clouds came in and were fairly dark. We have storms coming in between 10pm-1am and they are suppose to be severe, tho a low tornado threat, mainly wind, rain, hail, and lightning. It may be a good thing that I got the chainsaw running today if we get any wind damage. Sure are looking forward to our visitors coming in and wanting to put our best foot forward. Actually, these will be our very first visitors, besides family, that have ever been here since '06. Our animals have seen some family, but have never seen anybody else except for the neighbor, and our grandkids. So, this will be a totally new experience for them. The cats will never be seen, they always hide from everyone but us...inside and outside. I know I make it sound really strange, but it is the truth. Anyway, we are excited to say the least. Now, don't forget that tomorrow is @Bruce 's B'day, so we have to fill his journal page with best wishes....


----------



## CntryBoy777

The pond is still about 2' low, but looks better than it did...
   A few more Spring pics too...    all these blooms just means there is pollen in the air, and that means Joyce has a clogged up head. Tho, running the AC helps some.


----------



## NH homesteader

Spring? A/C? What are these words? My brain doesn't compute

It is pretty there. Sorry for Joyce's allergies. I never had allergies until a few years ago. Now I do. It stinks.


----------



## Mike CHS

@NH homesteader it's a different world down here.  I have been cutting lush green grass for our sheep since we got them.  

I'll take a couple of pictures tomorrow to show what you are in for since our pasture is so groomed now due to all of the cutting.


----------



## NH homesteader

Grass? Yup don't remember that either

There is no snow in most places near me. Until you get to my house, we still have plenty of it. Lots of shade is nice in summer, not so nice right now! 

Supposed to get a snowstorm next week, I just read


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are starting to mow now....tho, I will let the field go to seed before I do it, but trying to get the weeds cut before seeding in the yards....here's the field here...  this next one is a field tbat hasn't been sowed and is just the natural grass and weeds....  so we got to get to cutting or get behind. I sure hate to see it start so early.


----------



## Latestarter

Just looked at the weather radar and you are about to be pounded! Hope everything is battened down and no damage occurs.


----------



## Mike CHS

We had some sleet but most of the damaging winds seems to have missed us.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We got .3" of rain and the intensity lessened greatly as it approached our area, so all is good here...except for soggy ground. We have more rain coming tomorrow nite into Sun, then temps will be dropping to more normal for this time of year. Hope it slows the grass and weeds down a bit.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got the bird house today, Joyce did the chickens this morning, and I got the ducks this afternoon. Left the ground uncovered to air dry and give the ducks a chance to grab some worms, slugs, and grubs. I do hope to never have to clean that much out again. I let it go way too long, but it isn't like I've just been sitting here either. The ducks really enjoy clean out day, they bill thru everything several times over. The "Dotties" will get their chance at it in the morning. We got the goats up the hill by the house today.... .....this will give ya some perspective as to how tall the weeds are here, going to have to get it cut soon. That is a patch of vetch they are chewing on there...by the mouth-fulls.
Comet is limping on his lft frt leg, Lightning is challenging him every day for #1 position....probably bruised a bit. I'll have to keep an eye on it, tho. We have rain and cold temps coming tomorrow nite into Sun and temps this next wk are suppose to be a bit below normal of 53, there is a frost advisory out for tonite....actually sounds strange to hear that and WC being in the forecast. This patch of clover and peas is above ankle high.... ....and the smell is unreal. We are going to get the brace posts cut tomorrow, before the colder stuff gets here...the cold really hurts Joyce's hands and wrists....and it will be Faster than a ratchet strap....that way, I can work by myself when weather and time allows getting them wired up. Guess that's about all for now, anyways....


----------



## Mike CHS

They look to be in really good condition for this time of year.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks Mike, I think so to and I've decided to dbl the rye grass seed next yr. We got moisture so late into the fall, that much of it got burnt with the frost while it was still sprouting. I went to get another sack to sow in Jan and they were sold out. I will get 2 the next time and store it.


----------



## Latestarter

Man, I look at your green growth and then look at my pastures and think I had better get something pretty quick or it's not going to get done. Everything is growing fast and I don't own a tractor w/bush hog so will have to actually "mow" it with a sit down mower at the highest (4") setting... Now I just have to go buy the mower to do that...  Everything there is looking pretty nice... coming along for you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Mike CHS is orchard grass seed cheap over there?....was thinking that if it is, or not too costly...I would like to throw some seed out and see what happens here....it's not like I don't have room for some. Then, I'd reimburse ya when ya get here....just a thought.


----------



## CntryBoy777

These warm temps and moisture has this stuff growing over nite, the clover heads are as large as silver dollars. The winter peas are mid-shin right now and the vetch is blooming. Some of the bermuda and johnson grass are starting to green up, but these freezing temps and frost will set it back some....hopefully.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have asked around and have no idea where everyone buys orchard grass seed.  The only thing the stores around here sell is Fescue.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, it was a thought anyway....thanks. There isn't much available here locally either, mainly bermuda and fescue too. I just like to try different things, guess I got that from my Mom...she always was trying some different things in her garden.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, we have on/off sprinkles this morning and it is 44°. As I was going to check on the goats this morning, I saw the "Dotties" busy with the hay I pulled out of the duck pen yesterday....and I just had to snap a pic...
......I haven't posted a pic of them in a while. They have been doing well, still have a few that are working on feathers, so the amount of eggs fluctuates from day to day between 5-9. There isn't any let-up from the ducks tho, with 10-11 each day. So far 86 grams is the largest we have gotten.


----------



## NH homesteader

Our ducks were crazy good layers too. The pigs got most of their eggs, they loved it. I got 7 eggs from 8 hens yesterday!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's really good for this time of yr up there, especially with the up and down weather ya been having. Must be all the TLC ya have been giving them....or, they hear talk of moving South and are excited and trying to assure a spot on the truck....


----------



## NH homesteader

Lol! Well 0 eggs this morning, we'll see what I find this afternoon!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, it was a thought anyway....thanks. There isn't much available here locally either, mainly bermuda and fescue too. I just like to try different things, guess I got that from my Mom...she always was trying some different things in her garden.


That is how new ways are "discovered"! Nothing gets better if everyone does it the same way as it has always been done. One might find out there is a REASON it has always been done "that way" but often something new works better.

I've collected 0 eggs here this morning as well ... but I've been a wuss and haven't gone out yet. It is 10:45 and FINALLY made it up to 0.1° F. Was SUPPOSED to be a low of -1° but was -10°.


----------



## CntryBoy777

At those temps they may be pre-froze for ya...I don't blame ya either....single digits make me Hibernate...


----------



## NH homesteader

I walked by my pigs three times this morning to feed the goats, etc. They stayed in their shelter watching me, and didn't come out until their grain hit their food dishes! When the pigs are cold, it's really too cold!


----------



## Bruce

I went out at 11, 4 eggs, not frozen  Wife brought in another one just now after coming home from work.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I don't want anybody to think that I would think, that you'd think that I was lying or stretching the truth to ya....but, just in case some might....
. 
 ......honestly, I just didn't have anything better to do on goat walk today....


----------



## Bruce

You are a mean person @CntryBoy777 

Iffn I get my butt going this year, my peas might look like that in early May.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Those are austrian winter peas, they are a forage pea for livestock....the sweet peas are in the garden, they are getting fairly tall too....I need to get a pc of fence up for them to run and climb on. I'll get a pic of them tomorrow....


----------



## Latestarter

I used to love peas... I've been told I shouldn't eat them as they have some negative effect on my thyroid (meds?)... There was one other veggie I was told not to eat but I can't remember it as I don't think it was one I would regularly eat anyway...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Today started out at a chilly 32° and we got a grand total of .1" of rain, it reached 60° this afternoon. We have more rain coming in the morning with a low of 32-34°. We left the duck tub empty today, to give it some time to dry out some before more wet comes. The ducks were not thrilled with that decision abd made their displeasure known each time we were seen by them....
We did get some things accomplished up at the house today, and I climbed up the tower and changed out the photo cell on the flood light. My legs have been shaky ever since. I had to use the cooler temps and decent weather to get up there, because it wouldn't be fun with the wasps flying around it....25' off the ground.
I did find a few more "Signs of Spring" today....
  I pulled down some vines while on the tower and found this tree frog.
  found this crawfish hole out in the field.
Since I have neglected Star for a while now, I decided to get a few of her....  .....and I didn't forget about the sweet peas either....but it says the file is too large to upload.
I did take out a few ant hills, too. So, all-in-all it wasn't too bad of a day.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here's the pics that were too large....


----------



## Baymule

The oak trees here are tassled with blooms. The pine trees have their funny brown blooms that always look like a catapillar to me. The pollen settles on everything and when it rains, we get yellow puddles. Allergies go haywire, but it doesn't faze me.  I feel sorry for people who have bad allergies, it is a tough thing to deal with. Give Joyce a hug and tell her I'm thinking about her.


----------



## Bruce

I was not aware that crawfish lived out of the water and certainly would never have thought they would live underground!


----------



## Baymule

Crawfish build mud mounds too. The mounds are hard on hay mowing equipment. The best way to get rid of them is with ducks.


----------



## Bruce

How far are they from water? Do they only do this in fairly wet ground?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They stay out in the fields all year round. They are active when the weather warms and the Spring rains come. They will build their towers in the lower spots where it holds the water the longest, and build the tower above anticipated water levels. They mainly forage at nite and in wet weather. They do draw coon, and are eaten by some birds too. They can be fun to mow over the first time or two each year...


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Baymule the pine is, but the oak hasn't gotten there yet, tho they are pushing the blooms out along with swelling leaf buds. Oak really causes the most problems for Joyce, and she has been in "Brain Fog" for a couple of wks now. She said thanks for the Hug and hopes your DH is doing well also.


----------



## Gorman Farm

your place looks nice, and I love your style of writing..!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Gorman Farm said:


> your place looks nice, and I love your style of writing..!!


Thanks for the kind words. We have only been at this for 2yrs now, and have come a long way for us....but, have so much further to go. We are retired and not the greatest of health, but it gives us something to do...instead of going stir-crazy here. We are hoping to expand some this time next yr, but once the fence is finished, I will try to fine-tune some things I rushed thru to get things usable as soon as I could.


----------



## Gorman Farm

CntryBoy777 said:


> Thanks for the kind words. We have only been at this for 2yrs now, and have come a long way for us....but, have so much further to go. We are retired and not the greatest of health, but it gives us something to do...instead of going stir-crazy here. We are hoping to expand some this time next yr, but once the fence is finished, I will try to fine-tune some things I rushed thru to get things usable as soon as I could.



We have something in common we have only been in our place 2 years as well. I am retired but my other half still works so it takes a bit. Here is a little tour of our place. Still a work in progress.


----------



## Bruce

Thanks for the nice tour @Gorman Farm


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya have a nice set-up there too. I remember it from your introduction post. We lived just N of Groveland for 6 yrs, on 3acres on Fl Hwy 19....just S of US 27. Quite a ways N of where y'all are. I have delivered to nurseries in your area. Do you get strawberries from Plant City @Gorman Farm ?


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have rain and 38° here this morning, suppose to last til around noon. Should be a little chilly tomorrow, but sun and highs around 47-50°.


----------



## Gorman Farm

we have 80"s today but Thursday is supposed to be a high in the 40"s which is very unusual for here.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oooo! That is a pretty low Hi for so far south into Florida. Sure hope it doesn't hurt the strawberry crops..  or, anything ya have going on your place there.


----------



## Mike CHS

Fred - I'm afraid we are going to have to back out of lunch tomorrow.  Life and the weather messed up our plans so that we have too many things to get done so we can run back upstate to pick up the ram plus our helper isn't able to take care of the animals tomorrow.

Sorry about that but it's hard to leave for that long right now.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh my, so sorry to hear that. Sure was looking forward to meeting up with y'all. I do totally understand, as we don't have anyone to watch our animals either, so can't be away for very long a period of time either. I'm sure we will have another chance to meet up in the future, and really look forward to it for sure. Stay warm over there, we'll miss y'all for sure.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It rained until noon today, and we got .2", not much. Didn't really need it either....suppose to be fairly nice for a couple if days, tho cool, 47-53 for highs, lows are 36-29. Then more rain, typical Spring pattern for here, but not temps.
Really sorry that @Mike CHS won't be able to swing it for the "Meet Up" tomorrow, but know that new Ram probably looks much better than me anyway....
Safe Travel for y'all tomorrow, and I'll be anxious to see the pics of Ringo too.
How cold are they predicting over there, btw?


----------



## Mike CHS

We are supposed to be in the 20's for the lows until Friday. We have to cross fence the pasture we just finished to keep the ram away from the ewes (hopefully).  Our issue isn't the cold but the wet.    I need to try and get out tomorrow to drill some post holes to have a fence to hold Ringo (the ram).  He is a big boy but we plan to use electric fence as a divider.  If not we will be lambing year round which I don't want to do. 

I finished mowing about 4 acres today and I am declaring war on ground hogs.


----------



## Baymule

Nice place ya'll have @Gorman Farm I loved hearing the turkeys! We also moved here 2 years ago. From a small city lot with a 2500 sq ft brick home with a 2 car garage to a 1500 sq ft doublewide on 8 acres. Nothing was here but a doublewide, we have worked our tails off on fencing, barn, garden, more fencing, clearing, did I mention fence?  We are both retired and having so much fun. Ya'll have PASTURE!!! I want pasture!!


----------



## Latestarter

Talked with Fred earlier and sorry to hear that you and better 1/2 won't be able to meet up Mike. Maybe next time. Kinda the way it goes but farm chores and stuff have to take priority. We'll toast an extra sweet tea to you


----------



## Mike CHS

We were looking forward to it but hopefully we will be better organized the next time the chance comes up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @Latestarter is on his way back to Mel....and we had a really good visit. After a good meal we got back here, and the first thing LS had to say was....y'all sure live a ways out from things....I said that I wasn't lying when I said we live in the "Sticks"....I told him too, that I am true to my screen name....I live in the country, I speak country, and certainly live country. Then I said that he was a "Special Guest" so I put on a brand new Tshirt that didn't have any holes in it...It was rather cloudy today and really a bit chilly, so we walked back to the pond and I showed him some buck rubs...

 ....most of the back area is pretty thick wooded. LS insisted that he help with something here, so we did a little bit of work and instruction for my benefit... ...guess he enjoyed the country humor cause, I kept him laughing... ....he even fed the ducks and KiKi startled him by rubbing on his ankles. He got to observe goat walk today, they wouldn't come out of the pen with him standing too close, tho Comet did sniff his hand, but Lightning ran to the back area with his hackle hair standing staight up.......Star couldn't get far enough away soon enough....she is so skittish with strangers around. We truly did have a Great time and sent him home with more than he came with.... ....3dz eggs and some garlic. This time of yr there isn't much to share, but it certainly is the country way. Also, I will always be remembered as the guy that gave him his first duck eggs.
Thanks LS for being such Good company, and hope to return the visit sometime in the future....Safe Travel my Friend!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Thanks for the update.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We sure did miss y'all being here too, @Mike CHS and may be can arrange something a little later in the year. We'll just have to see how things work out. I sure haven't given up on the idea and think it would be really Good.


----------



## Mike CHS

We are hoping to not be behind the 8 ball in the not too distant future.    Once we get the sheep on the bigger pasture things (and time) will be a easier to manage.  We hope anyway.


----------



## Gorman Farm

Isn't it something how our animals keep us close to home. Been trying to plan a long weekend get-away with the other half, but it is hard to find anyone who wants to care for all the critters we have. Not to mention we are an hour away from most of our friends.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sure can be difficult, even to find someone responsible enough just to let them out and feed them, then shut them back up. Even adult children just don't have time....even though ya have sacrificed for them thru their whole life. Sure can't depend on neighbors that are hardly at home either. It does take someone that is interested in animals, cause most won't even do it for money.


----------



## Bruce

Too bad I can't like a post twice! Thanks for the pics @CntryBoy777! Not surprised @Latestarter wanted to lend a hand, he's that kinda guy. You are too but since he said you don't currently have a reliable "distance" vehicle, I guess it will be a while before you can reciprocate.


----------



## Baymule

I am glad that ya'll had such a great visit and good time. It is fun to meet each other and get to know people better. Nice score on the duck eggs and garlic @Latestarter !


----------



## CntryBoy777

Had a pretty chilly start this morning @ 23°, tho we did have sun most all day....but, it did make it up to 50°. The wind chill certainly had a Bite in it, with such a moist ground it made the knee Scream.. and I didn't push it. Comet is getting better, not limping near as much as he was....probably a bruised muscle from him and Lightning skuffling. Latestarter did compliment us yesterday on how well behaved they were, and as to how healthy they appear to be. It is all we know, so we have no comparison pattern to go by. Also, we only have 3, and there is a tremendous difference when ya have more than that to deal with, tend to, and handle. Still, it made us feel good anyway. It is suppose to be around 26° tonite and hi tomorrow is in the low 50s. We have to run out and pay some bills, so I will get started tomorrow afternoon getting some things done around here.


----------



## Bruce

We made it to 17°

Wow you sure are having a Lion start to March down there. Well tomorrow is the 16th, past half way, time for the lamb to show up to take us to April.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The pattern that is setting up, seems to be more of April than March....especially, if this is the last cold spell for the season....tho, I expect there'll be at least 1 more.


----------



## Mike CHS

We aren't that far north of you but we never got above 34.  I had to go out with some more hot water around 10:00 because their water was froze again.  When is Spring again?


----------



## CntryBoy777

They are saying here that the low tomorrow nite is 46°. The big difference between here and there is elevation, that makes a big difference in this time of year. Your hills are rock and ours are bigger piles of clay.


----------



## Mike CHS

We are still getting used to the elevation.  We were at sea level in South Carolina and 1500' here.  Most mornings we can see the clouds in the lower pasture.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are at 289', so a huge difference.


----------



## NH homesteader

According to Google I'm around 950. I've never actually looked that up before. Same elevation as the area in TN I'm looking at. If Google is to be trusted...


----------



## CntryBoy777

The lower ya are the more humidity that has to be endured, because humid air is heavy and settles. The higher the elevation the thinner the air and it is cooled much faster.


----------



## NH homesteader

Elevation is my friend! I hate humidity!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> We have only been at this for 2yrs now, and have come a long way for us....but, have so much further to go. We are retired and not the greatest of health, but it gives us something t





Gorman Farm said:


> we have only been in our place 2 years as well. I am retired but my other half still works so it takes a bit. Here is a little tour of our place. Still a work in progress





Baymule said:


> We also moved here 2 years ago.


It seems a lot of us got started around the same time. As for us, we too are retired and bought our 5 acres (mostly wooded/overgrown lot) the end of Oct. of 2014. Multiple hold ups by the bank, delayed our moving in until early January of 2015.  We started with a very small cobbled together coop with 1 RIR (Rhode Island Red) hen, 1 RIR NASTY rooster and a turkey hen left by the previous owners.

We have progressed to 6 goats (2 does expecting kids soon) 2 awesome LGDs, and a menagerie of chickens, ducks & our pet turkey (Edith - so named by DD, so we wouldn't butcher her ).

The coop, left by the previous owner is gone and we have an 8x8x8' coop, two smaller coops and 3 8x16x7' chicken runs, topped with welded wire fencing, to keep Hawks & owls out.

Our little farm is a work in progress . . . We still need fencing to allow our dogs & goats back into the woods, and are trying to get a barn built in time for the new kid's arrivals. It's a lot of work, but I think it is helping to keep us mobile longer. Although some nights we sit in our recliners moaning & groaning, from sore muscles & joints. Growing old sure isn't for sissy!  That's for sure!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, @Devonviolet we complain and gripe, too. Also, we think of a body of yrs gone by and just how much we could get done much faster if we had it. However, these days and times, the buildings, fence, and daily chores are the Awards and Medals of accomplishment that keep us saine and busy. The animals give us the reason, and determination to continue thru the pain and discomfort. At least they do for us anyway.


----------



## misfitmorgan

I have been trying to catch on on your thread @CntryBoy777  but it moves to fast. By the time i read 5-6 pages to catch up there are 3-4 more pages lol.

My elevation in michigan is someplace between 300-500ft dunno how to use the google thingy to figure it out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just go to google search page and ask "What is the elevation of........" and just name the closest city to ya. I guess ya either have to read Faster, or check-in more often @misfitmorgan .........I don't have as much going on as others, and this is my 'Outlet', since I don't watch much TV and only have internet on my phone.


----------



## misfitmorgan

CntryBoy777 said:


> Just go to google search page and ask "What is the elevation of........" and just name the closest city to ya. I guess ya either have to read Faster, or check-in more often @misfitmorgan .........I don't have as much going on as others, and this is my 'Outlet', since I don't watch much TV and only have internet on my phone.



Apprently i'm like 591'.

I have been reading it daily for almost 3 weeks lol. i got behind when i took a break from BYH and BYH keeps not notifying me of when people post whose journal i am suppose to be following.


----------



## Bruce

I'm using the "Watched Threads" link, that seems to catch most of the posts. If I have time I then read "new threads" because that is the only way to find something that I'm not already following.

You can look at topo maps here:
https://www.mytopo.com/maps/

Unfortunately there are 2 maps that meet RIGHT over my house, there is a gap of missing data and the lines don't meet as they should. Have to kind of guess how much is missing. In any case the house is at about 770', the land MIGHT rise to about 800' at one point (unless that isn't on my property!, otherwise it maxes out at 790') then drops back down to 740' at the rear. There is a good 40' drop more than that RIGHT at the last 40' or 50'. It is a "hands and feet" climb up or down. I don't go there


----------



## misfitmorgan

Bruce said:


> I'm using the "Watched Threads" link, that seems to catch most of the posts. If I have time I then read "new threads" because that is the only way to find something that I'm not already following.
> 
> You can look at topo maps here:
> https://www.mytopo.com/maps/
> 
> Unfortunately there are 2 maps that meet RIGHT over my house, there is a gap of missing data and the lines don't meet as they should. Have to kind of guess how much is missing. In any case the house is at about 770', the land MIGHT rise to about 800' at one point (unless that isn't on my property!, otherwise it maxes out at 790') then drops back down to 740' at the rear. There is a good 40' drop more than that RIGHT at the last 40' or 50'. It is a "hands and feet" climb up or down. I don't go there



Looks like the NW corner of our place is 630' and the SE corner is 648' so not to much variation over 20 acres. Keep in mind the average level of Lake Huron is 579' on the bright side drilling a well is pretty easy, a "normal" well here is only 25-30'


----------



## CntryBoy777

Our well is 175' in solid clay. The well guy told Dad that he would never have to worry about anything "Seeping" into it with that much clay as a barrier.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our well is registered with the Nuclear Emergency Response Agency (I didn't even know there was such an agency before) because at over 1400' deep it would be one of the water sources still safe to drink in a nuclear fallout event.

We only have a little less than 19' but there is a 300' drop in elevation from one corner by the neighbor to our far corner less than  3000' away.


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow! That's pretty cool, and must have cost a fortune to put in! I didn't know that agency existed either. Weird.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not very far from ya towards Laverne there is a Nuclear shelter inside a mountain. If there is an attack ya can bet they will shut your well down and control the distribution of the water. Tho, I don't think the possibility of a nuclear attack is very likely.


----------



## Mike CHS

If there was such an event I imagine water wouldn't be our only problem..


----------



## CntryBoy777

When we lived in Florida, we were about 65 miles from Cape Canaveral as the crow flies, I told Joyce it was the best place to be. If there were a nuclear strike there we would go from 98.6° to several thousand degrees in a matter of seconds and never know what hit us, as oppossed to being left to deal with the fall-out....
We used to watch the shuttle blast off in our back yard, and was watching the sky in the front yard the day it burned up on re-entry. Just saw a flash on the western horizon.


----------



## Latestarter

Looks like I'm sitting at about 420-430' above sea level. I wonder if another asteroid like the dinosaur killer in the gulf would cause a tidal wave high enough to reach me this far inland... I guess they said the one that killed the dinos would have been at least a mile high... Not that the tidal wave would be the only worry... raining fire world wide and the heating of the atmosphere would obviously be just as deadly. I better get started on my underground shelter/hideout huh?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I wouldn't be too concerned about an asteroid....now a Tornado may be more pertinent....


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Looks like I'm sitting at about 420-430' above sea level. I wonder if another asteroid like the dinosaur killer in the gulf would cause a tidal wave high enough to reach me this far inland... I guess they said the one that killed the dinos would have been at least a mile high... Not that the tidal wave would be the only worry... raining fire world wide and the heating of the atmosphere would obviously be just as deadly. I better get started on my underground shelter/hideout huh?



Focus @Latestarter! You need fences more than you need a fallout shelter 



Mike CHS said:


> Our well is registered with the Nuclear Emergency Response Agency (I didn't even know there was such an agency before) because at over 1400' deep it would be one of the water sources still safe to drink in a nuclear fallout event.
> 
> We only have a little less than 19' but there is a 300' drop in elevation from one corner by the neighbor to our far corner less than  3000' away.



Um 1,900' WOW! Sure glad you didn't buy the place without a well. Around here that would break most anyone's bank account. 

Confused about "We only have a little less than 19' ..." Is that acres since @misfitmorgan mentioned acres?



Mike CHS said:


> If there was such an event I imagine water wouldn't be our only problem..



You got that right!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I wouldn't be too concerned about an asteroid....now a Tornado may be more pertinent....


I don't like tornados


----------



## NH homesteader

My parents' well is over 900' deep. It was not cheap for them!


----------



## Mike CHS

Yes Bruce I meant 19 acres.  My laptop has some Windows issues and if I'm not watching as I type it (the cursor) will move random directions in the text field so I'll blame that typo on Microsoft.  

The original owner of our place had family that was in the well drilling business.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The thermometer said we got up to 50° today, but it was the coldest 50° we have ever felt. The WC had to be much colder, the tips of my fingers took at least an hour to get warm enough for the feeling to come back in them. Needless to say, we only did what had to be done outside today. The winds are shifting to be from the S so the temps will be increasing, finally...but, we have rain coming tomorrow off/on all day. Sun is to return on Saturday with a hi of 69°. I have got to get things finished, but the weather certainly isn't being cooperative very much. I will however, work Sat and Sun on getting ready to order the fencing this next wk. There are other things crowding the agenda...the transition to the house, and family coming in the end of May for a visit. Not to mention the mowing, tree trimming, Garden to work, and preparing for the grandchildren's visit. That means I have to do some Fishing to have some in the freezer for a fish fry, in case they don't catch enough to eat....there will be 10 total people here and both SILs are sizeable young men with a healthy appetite. So, a few bags of fillets in the freezer already is insurance.....


----------



## Devonviolet

It never ends, does it CntryBoy?  There is always something new to add to the long To-Do List, isn't there?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here's something that Joyce just completed....


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sure does Devonviolet, but it sure beats sitting here twittling my thumbs, and complaining about not having anything to do...


----------



## Bruce

Nice work Joyce!!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Just go to google search page and ask "What is the elevation of........" and just name the closest city to ya.





Bruce said:


> You can look at topo maps here:
> https://www.mytopo.com/maps/


I can't seem to get either one of these to give me what I'm sure is correct elevations.  

The first one tells me that Our whole property is flat, at 530'. However, I know for a fact that it is highest in about the middle and low in the front and back ends, of the property. The mytopo link tells me that the whole length, of the property is 530', with a sudden change to 516' at the road. Again not correct.

At one time, @Baymule, gave me a link, that seemed to be able to pinpoint different elevations, on the property, when you drop a pin on a location. It tended to lock up on me though.

Oh well, I probably have too much going on to worry about it right now.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Here's something that Joyce just completed....
> View attachment 29449


Very pretty' Joyce!!!  

I used to be able to do fine detail work, like that. However, I now have Essential Tremors, which makes it impossible to hold a steady hand.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is nice work but I doubt you consider it work.  

I envy people that have the patience to do those kind of things.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Devonviolet she said to relay to ya Thanks!....sorry ya are unable to do that anymore, she does it to stay busy...ADHD.
I didn't find the elevation of this exact place here, I just found out about the closest town here, for a general reference. Our place certainly isn't flat....just ask @Latestarter....


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> I can't seem to get either one of these to give me what I'm sure is correct elevations.
> 
> The first one tells me that Our whole property is flat, at 530'. However, I know for a fact that it is highest in about the middle and low in the front and back ends, of the property. The mytopo link tells me that the whole length, of the property is 530', with a sudden change to 516' at the road. Again not correct.
> 
> At one time, @Baymule, gave me a link, that seemed to be able to pinpoint different elevations, on the property, when you drop a pin on a location. It tended to lock up on me though.
> 
> Oh well, I probably have too much going on to worry about it right now.



I don't know exactly where you live but I know it is some distance south(ish) of @Latestarter. Here is a screenshot of just north of Gilmer. Shows plenty of elevation lines. Of course those lines are in even 10' increments so if it goes up and down less than that, it will show as flat.


----------



## misfitmorgan

CntryBoy777 said:


> Our well is 175' in solid clay. The well guy told Dad that he would never have to worry about anything "Seeping" into it with that much clay as a barrier.



We have almost solid clay on our place to, we are trying to work enough organic matter into the garden to grow still properly. Atm the soil is so hard after the first rain of planting that all the plants just grow on top almost. Our poor potatoes had such a tough time that we only got a 5 gallon bucket, mostly full or "new" potato sized potatoes and that was from 2 full rows of potatos. Our rows are approx 120ft long. Have you had any problems trying to get stuff to grow in your garden?

A "deep" well here is 100' and wells here cost about $200/ft to drill unless you go deeper then 50', then they give you a "discount" which means a 100" well is generally about $8,000 finished.



CntryBoy777 said:


> The thermometer said we got up to 50° today, but it was the coldest 50° we have ever felt. The WC had to be much colder, the tips of my fingers took at least an hour to get warm enough for the feeling to come back in them. Needless to say, we only did what had to be done outside today. The winds are shifting to be from the S so the temps will be increasing, finally...but, we have rain coming tomorrow off/on all day. Sun is to return on Saturday with a hi of 69°. I have got to get things finished, but the weather certainly isn't being cooperative very much. I will however, work Sat and Sun on getting ready to order the fencing this next wk. There are other things crowding the agenda...the transition to the house, and family coming in the end of May for a visit. Not to mention the mowing, tree trimming, Garden to work, and preparing for the grandchildren's visit. That means I have to do some Fishing to have some in the freezer for a fish fry, in case they don't catch enough to eat....there will be 10 total people here and both SILs are sizeable young men with a healthy appetite. So, a few bags of fillets in the freezer already is insurance.....



We are dreaming of 50F atm lol. Yesterday's high here was 39F overnight was 11F with 10-12mph wind. Suppose to get 2-4" of snow from this afternoon to saturday afternoon. On the bright side Sunday will be 43F and DH got the water line in the barn thawed out.

I wish you luck on your fishing!!



CntryBoy777 said:


> Here's something that Joyce just completed....
> View attachment 29449


 
Very pretty! Is there a specific name for that or just flossing or embroidery? My grandma used to do that to all the pillow cases, she also used to do red turkey which i love!! I never learned how to do either though, just cross stitch.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@misfitmorgan the garden has been worked for close to 20yrs now. Each yr we rake leaves and work them into the soil, so the top layers are fairly rich and workable. We grow potatoes in tires. You can actually grow them in a mixture of sand, soil, and leaves. As the plant grows, you add medium, leaving the top 1/3-1/2 of the plant exposed to light, add a tire as necessary. When it is time to harvest, ya just push the tires over and pull the taters from the inside of the tires. If ground vermin are a problem, you can put a piece of hardware cloth under bottom tire. The tires being black draw the warmth of the sun, so you can plant a bit earlier, not having to wait for grounds temps to make it to ideal range. The is a guy in Florida that grows them in sawdust.

Joyce does cross stitch and embroidery, that was embroidery, my Mom taught her.
I am not sure of the cost of the well, but around here there is a set price down to 100' and then they charge by the foot to go deeper. It was dug back in '92....


----------



## Bruce

People who don't have spare old tires around also grow potatoes in wire "towers". Same as @CntryBoy777's method of adding medium. I think even just hay or straw. I ASSUME if the ground is totally worthless for growing things you would need to start the spuds in something better, maybe a bag of potting soil.

Of course this would be quite the Herculean effort for 240' of potatoes. But ... never having grown them, are they like squash where one plant can take over 50' sq feet of land so you need a lot of linear space but not all that many plants?  Maybe only need 12 plants in 120' of row? If so, perhaps a much better yield per sq ft can be had with growing them "vertically". And, I think!, no weeding  I'm going to grow some white and some sweet potatoes for the first time this year, hope all goes well.


----------



## NH homesteader

Who doesn't have old tires lying around?


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have stopped and picked them up off the side of the road....our civic service........they also make instant raised beds. We have herbs growing in some, and compost in others. Really easy to weed-eat around them without losing the string, too.


----------



## NH homesteader

And you can make goat play structures out of them!


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> Who doesn't have old tires lying around?


ME!
But I have to get new summer tires (*) next month so I can choose to have 4 tires for the garden and not pay for disposal. Just had a thought (big surprise), tires would be a better plan than a wire cage for early planting. The black tires will absorb heat during the day to warm the "planting medium".

* for those in the south  Summer tires are the ones that have less rolling resistance so better MPG, longer tread life, stop well on wet and dry roads, all things winter tires DON'T do. But they don't do well in snow, something winter tires DO, which is kinda important up here


----------



## NH homesteader

I've had my winter tires on my car for 2 years straight. I probably will keep them on for a while longer. I'm cheap and I don't drive much.

For anyone who's curious, mud tires are not good in the snow either. I don't drive the Jeep much in winter, but when spring hits I told DH the Jeep is mine!


----------



## Baymule

@Devonviolet I lost that link  @misfitmorgan a deep well here is 600' and will cost $12,000!!!  can pay a lot of water bills for that $$$

I don't have old tires either. This place had so much garbage on it, it took so long and so much work to clean it up, that I would seriously damage someone if they dumped old tires here. The half acre pasture the pigs are in has a earthen pile in it that they are rooting up. A couple of times a week, I get half a bucket of old rusted cans, broken glass and other goodies. Already picked up 2 feed sacks full!


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow what the heck were they doing, just burying trash? No pigs injured by broken glass I hope?


----------



## CntryBoy777

There haven't always been trash service in rural areas and people just do what they have to in order to get rid of trash that won't burn. Now days people don't want to pay, when they can get rid of it for free.


----------



## NH homesteader

I don't have trash service either but have some respect for your land people.


----------



## misfitmorgan

CntryBoy777 said:


> @misfitmorgan the garden has been worked for close to 20yrs now. Each yr we rake leaves and work them into the soil, so the top layers are fairly rich and workable. We grow potatoes in tires. You can actually grow them in a mixture of sand, soil, and leaves. As the plant grows, you add medium, leaving the top 1/3-1/2 of the plant exposed to light, add a tire as necessary. When it is time to harvest, ya just push the tires over and pull the taters from the inside of the tires. If ground vermin are a problem, you can put a piece of hardware cloth under bottom tire. The tires being black draw the warmth of the sun, so you can plant a bit earlier, not having to wait for grounds temps to make it to ideal range. The is a guy in Florida that grows them in sawdust.
> 
> Joyce does cross stitch and embroidery, that was embroidery, my Mom taught her.
> I am not sure of the cost of the well, but around here there is a set price down to 100' and then they charge by the foot to go deeper. It was dug back in '92....



We talked about different options this year old tires was one of them! We have about 30 or so old tires left by the owners and there are tire piles at the dealerships,repair places, etc that they will usually give you for free. Also try the landfill/local dump ours here will let you have tires for free. No one here wants them because it costs $5/tire to take them to the dump lol. Also i have seen lots of free tires on craigslist.

If we did use tires i would definately have to do something like this
http://www.goodshomedesign.com/diy-tires/
To make them look nice.

This just looks to cool.....i however dont want it in my yard lol.
http://how-to-recycle.blogspot.com/2012/08/creative-sculpture-made-from-old-tires.html

We do have old tires in the pasture for the goats to play on, some bigger tractor tires. 

We also saw a few videos on youtube of a guy who specializes in rare potato varieties or something and he was doing tests. One of the test was everytime the potato plant emerged from the soil when it was just starting to grow he would cover it with more medium and on and on until the bag was full, he start like half way down. What he found is the long that main root is the more potatoes you get per plant.



Bruce said:


> ME!
> But I have to get new summer tires (*) next month so I can choose to have 4 tires for the garden and not pay for disposal. Just had a thought (big surprise), tires would be a better plan than a wire cage for early planting. The black tires will absorb heat during the day to warm the "planting medium".
> 
> * for those in the south  Summer tires are the ones that have less rolling resistance so better MPG, longer tread life, stop well on wet and dry roads, all things winter tires DON'T do. But they don't do well in snow, something winter tires DO, which is kinda important up here



Potato's need a bit of space but not like squash no because they dont vine out. We only planted so many because it was the first year for potatoes here and we had a pretty good idea of what was gonna happen and we got some seed potatoes given to us for free and DH was experimenting with some store potatoes to use as seed. We have a pile of ready compost maybe 6ft tall by 7-8ft wide and 24ft long, plus another approx 2ft in the drylot which is midly hot and the barn which needs cleaned that will be turned into the soil for the tomatoes and some made into compost tea of sorts but hot. The problem with the compost is it needs to be screened because of all the junk from the owners that is mixed into everything. We also have a large pile of round bale that is composting for the garden. The idea is to put in enough medium to lighten up the soil and raise the garden all at once.


----------



## CntryBoy777

In low lying areas or lesser worked areas I prefer to plant in raised beds, but not in the traditional way of wood or structure for the sides, I just take a hoe and pull dirt to the middle from around it. If ya have compost or organic material, just pile it in the middle of the area you are raising and pull the dirt on top to mix in with it. This limits the use of the compost to the areas that are being utilized and not wasted in the middles where you walk, stand, or kneel. This also can save wasting water in those areas too. Unglossed cardboard and feed bags make good walkways to aid in weeds and grass from growing and entering beds. They can also be used on the beds, but leaves work really well for the moisture flow, and adds to the soil as it decomposes. They are also handy for the early and late season, depending on one's location, as an insulator during cool snaps and spells. They are easy pull to, around, and covering plants depending on how severe the temp drops are. If they are piled in the garden area, they are readily available for quick use. The earthworms really love them too. I haven't worked in a garden for several years now, because I am busy with other things and don't have the energy that I once did, I leave it to Joyce, but she has her own ways that don't really make sense to me, and not the way I was taught. So, to maintain Peace, I just let her do her thing without my interference. If we were dependent on production, I would....but, since it isn't I just bite my tongue...cause she doesn't want to hear it. She is from Michigan, I am from 70 miles N of here and we live in Mississippi, but she has no intention of learning about here. Oh well, life goes on. My Mom tried to teach her too, to no avail....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I don't want anything said earlier to "Cloud" anyone's opinion of Joyce, or our feelings for one another. We strive to be on the "Same Page", but as ya age, less and less things are dynamically important....so, ya just let go of those things cause they really don't matter, when ya can't do all ya wish to do, there isn't any need to have "Hard Feelings" over things ya wouldn't do anyway. However, here are a couple of pics of the last garden Mom and I worked together...

  but, enough of that.

We have a B'day boy today.... ....Cheetos is 2yrs old today, he was stalking Star. I got a pretty good one of her today too... ...she sure has turned out to be a really sweet old girl. I even got another Spring shot.... ..this is a sizeable group of Robins out in the field today. Those white things are old bird houses that have been damaged by storms and limbs....I'm going to put them in the pond for fish structure.

We have rain coming tonite, suppose to be fairly heavy rain, but outta here by 8am, so I'm going to work tomorrow and Sunday getting the bracing done for the fence. I also need to change filters and oil in riding mower, so it will be ready to use. Things have been slow for long enough, and now I have to do all I can before temps get too hot for me to do much, that is in the mid 80s....


----------



## Mike CHS

We have had huge numbers of Robins and some kind of finch with blue feathers the last week or so.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here's a pic of an Indigo Bunting, we have many around here along with Titmice.....we found a Thrasher nest today with eggs in it, and the Bluebirds have eggs in their nest in the box in the garden.


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow beautiful garden! Eh don't worry, I don't think anyone thought that you were speaking ill of Joyce. I pick on my husband all the time, but I would say it to him as quickly as to someone else so I get it!


----------



## CntryBoy777

@NH homesteader if ya look at the 2nd garden pic and the 1st pic of Cheetos, you will see the same storage bldg, Cheetos is walking on the area that the garden pics are of, a lot of yrs of neglect. That is why we are cutting it in half and only working the one end. We physically can't work that much ground, and neither could Mom from '07 on...she passed in '12.


----------



## Baymule

Haha, most of us are lucky to find somebody to put up with us. So why would we want to pick a fight over something that don't amount to a hill of beans anyway? Suck it up, shutup and let it go. If we pick too hard at our SO, they might pick back and it would remind us we ain't so darn perfect either!


----------



## Baymule

NH homesteader said:


> Wow what the heck were they doing, just burying trash? No pigs injured by broken glass I hope?





NH homesteader said:


> I don't have trash service either but have some respect for your land people.



There are two layers of trash on this place. One layer is about 50 years old and the other layer is trash the previous owners threw out. The old layer is from a shanty shack that used to be here, has been gone for a long time. Back then, there was no trash pick up, it was burned and what didn't burn was dumped in a low spot. So there is lots of old pop bottles (broken) shards of canning jars, little bits of blue, green and brown glass. Old cans from when they were made out of steel, Prince Albert tobacco cans, coffee, all rusted to oblivion. Bits and pieces of ancient car parts telling the story of years gone past. The earthen berm looks to be a clean up job, a pile pushed up and left. There are trees growing in it that look to be maybe 20 years old. And there is an old car hood, bent to the point of being unidentifiable.

The new layer of trash was totally unexcuseable. There was insulation on the ground, sofa cushions, plastic bottles, 3 sofas, toilets, shower glass doors, shoes, toys, above ground swimming pool liner, every tree had bonus beer bottles under it, beer cans everywhere, broken metal folding chairs, broken glass (picked up by the buckets) wound up finding 5 old bedspring units, nails, screws, trash, garbage and more trash. On one trip, I hauled back 16 bags (to our old house where we still lived-I went back and forth, painting and putting down new floors). One trip DH and I made, we hired 2 day laborers, they bagged up 32 bags of trash, and picked up over 1700 pounds of metal. They used bed spring units as sideboards on their truck and filled it up. The bumper barely cleared the ground. We paid them to pick it up, gave them $20 for gas and they sold it and kept the money. As happy as they were, we were happier that WE didn't have to haul it off.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So much for the "Heavy" rain here....we got 0.1". Cloudy right now, but suppose to have sun out in a couple of more hours. Really glad we were passed by, the ground is soft enough as it is. Well, there is work to do so I best get started....


----------



## Mike CHS

I didn't check the gauge but we got just enough that we quit putting up fence for about 15 minutes waiting for it to pass before starting back to work.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It got up to 80° here today, had a NW wind 10-15mph, so it felt pretty good today. Here is a few pics of the progress....

    I got all posts notched, braces cut, and placed. Going to try and get it wired tomorrow. The hen-bit blooms had the bees working hard, the wasps were very active today, too.
I witnessed a Khaki girl chased a wasp down and snatched in the air, killed it and swollowed it down. 
Now that's my kinda girl...
This gives me incentive to get this darn fence up, so they can do what we got them for....eatin' Bugs. I told Joyce that we sure have a lot of Hitchin' posts out there, right now....
I just can't wait to stretch some Fence. My knee and elbows are screaming at me now, holding the chainsaw so long. Tho, I have pills for That....


----------



## Bruce

Fence pulling tip from a noob 
If the length of the roll of fence allows:

Make TWO fence stretchers.

If there is only 1 gate opening:

Properly attach one end of the fence roll to a corner post
Properly attach the other end of the UNCUT roll to the other corner post on that line
Attach the pullers to the fence roll in a gate opening near the posts, curve the extra UNCUT roll into the field.
Pull the fence tight, have Joyce help lift the fence as it is being pulled. I did it myself but it sure would have been easier if I didn't have to stop and "assist" the fence multiple times.
Wrap a couple of "interior" wires at a time around the gate side posts of the H-braces and tie them back into the fence, alternating posts every couple of wires. Continue with more wires on each side until all the wires are done on both posts. I left the top, bottom and the ones closest to the bolts in the stretcher that clamp the stretcher to the fence for last.
If there are multiple gate openings:

Properly attach one end of the fence roll to a corner post and roll the fence out past the H-braces in the gate opening

Attach a fence puller to the fence in the gate opening relatively close to the post the fence will be tied off to.
Attach the come-alongs to the far post in the H-brace past the gate opening and attach them to the fence puller

Pull the fence tight, individually cut, strip the extra vertical parts out and wrap the wires around the post on the gate side of the H-brace closest to the corner post. Tie the wire back into itself in the fence.
Properly attach the new end of the fence to the gate opening side of the H-brace you were just using as a come-along anchor. This is effectively the "corner post" in step 1.
Repeat steps 2, 3, 4 & 5 until you there is only one gate opening left, then go to the "1 gate opening" steps using the post on the gate side of the last H-brace used as an anchor as if it were a corner post.
Doing it this way means you don't need to find something past a corner post to attach the fencing to so you can tension it and tie it off to the corner post. And there is no waste since you aren't cutting a "make *EXTRA SURE* it is long enough" piece of fence for each section between gate openings. I learned it from a video where they were pulling fence where there was NO gate. They pulled the fence to the "middle" then spliced it back together. Not quite sure how tight you can get it like that since obviously you need some distance between the stretchers for the come-alongs.

I found the tying off of all the wires to be a much lengthier process than I expected and those top and bottom wires are 10G, hard to get into the proper position for twisting around itself once wrapped around the post. Wore out my hands, pace yourself!

Also, I don't know if I did this right or not (or if it matters) but I tied the fence off to the gate post before putting fence nails on the brace post. @greybeard would know


----------



## CntryBoy777

I am hiring a guy to help with the stretching, and my pulls are fairly short...except on the backside. The fence is in 100' rolls, so I have the poles set for rolls to end at the poles with 4' of play. That way I have less to twist, only beginning and ending poles. I need some left over to cover CPs and gates, the way I count it there is going to be 12 pulls to get it completed. 
@Bruce would it be best to cut the tree, and let the wood soak in Pentacryl overnite before shipping, or cut it paint it, box it, and ship it that afternoon to ya?


----------



## Bruce

What WERE you thinking? Planning ahead for posts placed based on the length of the fence roll? That just ain't right!

I think since the "log" will still have its bark, just painting the ends would suffice. I don't know if the bark of black walnut will pop off on its own or not, nor if the pentacryl would work the same on bark as it does on the "interior" wood. I doubt it would soak through the bark to the interior in anything less than a long time though. The cambrium layer and much of the bark stayed on the "not sugar maple" piece I had (the one with the dolphin image). But they popped off the sugar maple pieces very soon after they were cut without me even thinking if I wanted to leave them on or not. I don't know exactly when the "not sugar maple" was cut, it was wood I got from a friend I used to work with. And, as you may remember, it never saw any pentacryl. It is possible it hadn't been down a long time. The sugar maple had been cut in Jan '16 and I cut the wafers in August. The wafers were cut fairly far from the end so I don't think it had had much of a chance to dry. I found an area about the right diameter and started cutting wafers until I found sections that didn't have too much of a "mess" at the core. 

If you happen to have a shallow "vessel" not much greater in diameter than the "log" you could put a couple of stickers (like 1/4") on the bottom to support the log up off the bottom, put maybe 1/2" of pentacryl in it and let the bottom soak and "paint" the top. You can use whatever Pentacryl is left in the "vessel" for another project in the future. IIRC, the instructions say if the surface isn't immersed, cover it with plastic wrap after "painting". When you are doing stuff for yourself, you have to "paint" or soak from many many days until it stops soaking in. Or longer. I don't think the big pieces I had that cracked were still taking it in but maybe I pushed it trying to get them done for my nephew and wasn't paying close enough attention. The ones that cracked were soaked in a plastic oil drain pan, the smaller ones were put in 1 gallon Ziplock bags with Pentacryl and turned over and over and over and over with more Pentacryl added as necessary. I don't know if that made the difference with respect to cracking or if the larger the diameter the more likely it is to crack. 

All the sugar maple pieces were soaked at about 1 1/4" thickness then sanded to 1". I had originally tested a couple of smaller ones, running them through the drum sander to get them flat and close to final thickness before soaking but I think that overheated them and made them more likely to crack before soaking so the "final" ones were soaked "as cut".

I don't think it is necessary for you to rush the shipping after cutting. You'll be tired enough from cutting the tree down, no need to dash off to ship it. Especially if you are planning to soak some for yourself. Cut the "save for special use" pieces and get them started with the Pentacryl then go finish cutting the rest. Pack and ship when it is convenient for you. I"ll PM the address.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'll still give ya a couple of days notice before cutting it, but it won't be too much longer....


----------



## Bruce

BTW, I got some more wood from that friend, some is pine/fir some "I don't know" and some is (I think) Gray Birch. I looked at and split everything but the larger (6" maybe) GB pieces because they are very interesting! The heartwood is dark brown but the outer wood is light brown and the contrasting color happens at a pretty clean break as opposed to fading out. I'm thinking that would make some nifty looking "traditional", i.e edge jointed, cutting boards with alternating light and dark brown stripes. But I don't know how strong the "joint" between the light and dark wood is. Need to do some tests.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds really nice and interesting....it would make some nice looking things, I bet.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got somethings done today, but the knee is complaining Loudly today....took a pain pill earlier this morning. I did get X brace wire in place on 4 of the H posts and have fence staples in all of the posts as wire guides, then once twisted, I'll be able to just tap them on in to hold the wire. The mind and desire was there, but the body said No, so I didn't. The rain isn't coming until tomorrow nite into Tues, so will get a few more done tomorrow, I hope. I just have to "Lace and Cut" the wire, but standing and bending seems to strees the knee and back. Didn't take any pics today to share, but will tomorrow when I get more done.....oh yeh, the Hi for tomorrow is 80°......


----------



## Bruce

I could well be wrong about this but I did NOT hammer home the "guide" fence staples. That way if I need to adjust, the wire can still slide. I THINK the strainer or twitch stick holds the wires tight so there is no need to nail them to the posts.


----------



## Baymule

Fencing is a fun activity that is best appreciated in small amounts at one time so you don't have an enjoyment overload.


----------



## NH homesteader

Bahahah..... Riiight!


----------



## Mike CHS

We have about 150' of the 1450' left to do so I'll think about all the enjoyment we have had in a day or so if we don't get our daily rain.  

At least now we have our chicken pen done so if it does rain we are running over to the poultry hatchery.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> We have about 150' of the 1450' left to do so I'll think about all the enjoyment we have had in a day or so if we don't get our daily rain.
> 
> At least now we have our chicken pen done so if it does rain we are running over to the poultry hatchery.



150' seems like a fair bit, but not after doing the other 1,300!

Got your Momma Heating Pad brooder set up in the pen?


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm hoping we won't need the heater but I'm also not betting on that.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Mike CHS with only 150' left, it must seem like a downhill slide for ya. When the last staple goes in....ya will feel the "Rush" of what an accomplishment and that "Glad it's Over" gasp of Air....
I had to come in for a break, elbows are killing me, and it is 84° out there right now. They pushed the rain back to tomorrow evening/nite into Wed. I'll have the brace wire threaded by then and hopefully "Twisted" up....


----------



## Mike CHS

After the last staple goes in we get to start clearing trees that have encroached on our western property line we share with CSX.  Not to worry though it's only 2500' long.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There's always something to keep us busy, but the chainsaw will be a change of pace than the Tpost driver, or dealing with the rocks to make room for posts....


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> After the last staple goes in we get to start clearing trees that have encroached on our western property line we share with CSX.  Not to worry though it's only 2500' long.


And then you can put up an additional 2,500' of fence!


----------



## Baymule

we're making another stab at the fence. We have about another 1,000 feet to go, plus a cross fence and 2 gates. We also have to go across a gulley that runs a stream of water in wet weather.
We worked on it last summer, but got derailed for DH's knee replacement surgery and recovery.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Baymule has DH's shoulder recooped enough to do fencing?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Today made it up to 88° and was humid, but we did have a constant wind. I got some more wire threaded, but the elbow was throbbing, and it was difficult to Breathe with the humidity and when I came in for a break I just couldn't force myself to get back at it. So, I'll continue tomorrow since it is suppose to be in the 70s. Yes, I just whimped out today.

We did have a first today.....
  Joyce brought this in this morning from the "Dotties", I believe it should be a double yoker. I told her too that it is our egg, and not to be in a carton that we give away...
The arms are so sore I didn't even take but the one pic today, I'll try to do better tomorrow, but I don't really expect it to be better....it won't be til I get Finished....


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> @Baymule has DH's shoulder recooped enough to do fencing?


Let's just say he has recouped enough to supervise......... Our neighbor, Robert comes over and we do what we can do. We have a gulley to cross and have set the H braces on each side. Today while DH was at therapy, I finished our taxes, and Robert came over and cut some small trees that are in the way. DH came home, got in the Mule and went to "help" LOL!


----------



## Baymule

Double Yolker eggs are so much fun! I've even had double yolkers in teeny tiny pullet eggs!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is really good to hear, and I know he is feeling better out and about than just watching from a window....


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, just what Bay and Robert need, a "back seat driver"!


----------



## Baymule

It might not seem like a big deal, but he can scratch his left ear with his right arm-and he hasn't been able to do that in years! He can raise his arm higher than his shoulder and even reach around to his back. He is delighted.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's amazing and Glad he is coming along so Well. Tell him I said Hi, and the Prayers are still with y'all....


----------



## Bruce

That was some serious lack of range!! I bet much as this rehab is uncomfortable that he is happy to do it after regaining so much.


----------



## Mike CHS

I understand those big deals @Baymule. I spent a little over a year in a wheel chair so many years ago and was told I would never walk again so I do appreciate improvement .


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was Hot today....it got up to 91° on the N side of the bird house, and 96 in the backyard....in the sun some. I had to quick working at noon. The dad-blame wasps kept buzzing my head, I'm already Sick of them....and the flies are driving the goats crazy too. Going to have to draw "Battle Lines" soon, but I have 10 wires left to thread, and fence to stretch. They are saying the Hi is 60° for tomorrow, and rain coming tonite. The goats even cut their walk short today, they were panting like dogs and rain to the water buckets and shade. I did see something today...

This little yellow bloom is a wild strawberry, there is a patch of them here. We really need these temps to drop. It seems that "Life" just gets crazier and crazier, don't it?


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow that's hot! How hot are your summers, typically? Because it rarely (if ever) hits 96 here in the summer and it's kind of amazing to think of that temp in March!


----------



## Mike CHS

We weren't as warm but we had a heck of a blow around an hour ago.  We had a tree limb come down on the hot wire but no damage.  We planted another 4 fruit trees and a couple of berry bushes.


----------



## Bruce

See Fred, all that is why you should live up here near @NH homesteader and me. No wasps or flies yet, no 91° or 96°. Just nice white snow, frozen ground and the start of mud season (take 3)


----------



## NH homesteader

My driveway is a mud pit, and my husband and his friend built a snow castle for my daughter while they were boiling sap today. Should be a high of 22 tomorrow, last I checked.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Usually, the hottest days are from the middle of July thru August.....around here they are termed the "Dog Days"....the highs run 95-115 as a range, but triple digits are not real common...with humidity factored in the "Feels Like" temps reach up towards 120 at the worst. We usually get a drop in weather and temps in Sept, and have seen Frost in Oct. Didn't happen this past yr tho...heat didn't break much til Oct this past yr. The elevation makes a Big difference in the humidity and heat.


----------



## Bruce

15° tomorrow, 25° Thursday.

Sounds like you and Joyce need to move near @Mike CHS at 1,500 feet


----------



## Mike CHS

I forgot how hot and humid it gets in Mississippi.  I was stationed at Shuqualak at a Navy auxiliary field back in the 70's and it could get miserable there.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Don't get me wrong by any means, if I didn't live here, middle to eastern Tn would be where I looked. However, I am resigned to living out my "Days" right Here.....no rent/note, am familar with surroundings, have options of doing just as I wish to, and I've donated my body to science to UM at Jackson. Therefore, I have to die within the state's borders. I don't want a funeral or ceremony of Any kind.....IMHO they are the biggest Scam that exists. If my Master spoke this all into Creation, then He can call me forth no matter where, or what state this body my be in.
So, yes there are other places that may be more to our liking, I won't be leaving Mississippi.....except to Visit, of course.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike, was the limb down from wind or lightning? I saw the line go thru there, after your post on the repeated news. Seemed pretty rough.


----------



## NH homesteader

Having the land and no mortgage, and being able to do whatever you want, are all fantastic things!

I hate funerals. DH and I won't be having them either. So depressing.

Hey eastern TN is pretty awesome isn't it! Lol


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yes NHH, it really is, tho I like it N of Knoxville, but if I were to look it would depend on what's around and I would make sure there was a vet available. Since you have friends S of Knoxville, I would certainly be inclined to be in the vacinity. I really like it over there and the Smokies, but would stay away from the Tourist attractions.


----------



## NH homesteader

Yes we aren't totally permanently tied to where they are, though it's a good place to start! They're actually only a little over a half hour from Knoxville and there are goats everywhere down there so I'm sure I won't have issues finding a vet.

The places super close to the tourist attractions are super expensive anyway!


----------



## Mike CHS

I think it was wind. Not really big but big enough to ground out the hot wire.

I can relate to being in your final place. I will never live in a place other than where I am right now.  :
)


----------



## Baymule

I don't know what ya'll got against funerals. They are a big going away party!  What would you care anyway? You'll be dead! 

Worst line at a funeral; "He/She looks so _natural!"  _Ummmmm.....NO, he/she looks _dead_ to me with a lot of funeral home make up on! Haha, I can turn picking out a casket into a memorable good time. I am so bad....


----------



## NH homesteader

I would prefer people have a celebration of life party for me. Funerals are depressing. Cremate me, hike a mountain, toss me out and have a party. Lol maybe I'm weird.


----------



## Baymule

NH homesteader said:


> I would prefer people have a celebration of life party for me. Funerals are depressing. Cremate me, hike a mountain, toss me out and have a party. Lol maybe I'm weird.


Nothing weird about that. Especially if you like the mountains. Hmmmm.... I guess if I got cremated, my ashes would get tossed in the garden.... or in the barn with all the rest of the manure.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well if ya don't care enough to see me while I'm alive, then no sense seeing me dead. I want to be here today and gone tomorrow, and don't want anyone to change their routine for my death. It is my wish for those that don't care enough to check on me while alive to never be told that I'm no longer here. I just don't care for the Hoopla, and spending those High prices is just ridiculous and a waste to be left 6' under.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah the funeral cost thing is super stupid. I think in many cases it is money spent in grief when there is no warning and all logical thought processes have been shut down. If someone wants to spend a ton of money on a fancy coffin (that will rot just as well as a simple pine box), it is their money but I hope they have the money socked away ahead of time. Of course unless they are swimming in money, their spouses/kids could likely better use the money for other things.

Vermont has no restrictions on where your ashes can go once cremation is complete. On the mantle or spread wherever you like. My mother and stepfather are on the sea bottom somewhere off San Pedro, CA. My aunt became part of Mt. Tamalpais, CA 4 years ago.

They just changed the law in VT, 6' under no longer applies. The new law, other than for infants, is the bottom of the casket has to be at least 5' under the natural top of the ground. 



CntryBoy777 said:


> It is my wish for those that don't care enough to check on me while alive to never be told that I'm no longer here.



VERY reasonable!!! If you go before Joyce, make sure she posts here because there are many of us who DO care


----------



## CntryBoy777

Since I have LS's ph #, she would probably call him and let him know, so he can post something....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just in case any of ya heard something in the distance about 20-30mins ago....it was probably me. The neighbors probably called the sheriff dept....I shouted and danced a one-legged Jig, as I got thru threading the Brace wire...
I would've shared a video, but since I was the only one there, it would've been difficult.
I got a few picks today....here is one of the same crawdad hole....
  this is the same one I shared a couple of days ago, ya can tell it has been added to.
That's the only one I'll post, cause I'm still having problems with the screen freezing and locking up on me....


----------



## CntryBoy777

....this is a dogwood bloom. The cross that Christ was nailed to was made of dogwood, the petals form a Cross, the holes at the end of the petals show the nail prints and the color there represents His Blood, the middle of the bloom represents the crown of thorns. Thought it may be interesting to those that have never heard that....


----------



## NH homesteader

I had never heard that before. I have a complicated religious perspective but am quite interested in theology, regardless of my personal thoughts on it (which depend on the day). Anyway, that's interesting!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I try to remain generic, so as not to "Ruffle Feathers". I have been asked to leave many churches, so I have learned to not be too "Upfront" about it....


----------



## Latestarter

CntryBoy777 said:


> Since I have LS's ph #, she would probably call him and let him know, so he can post something....



Well, I'd be grateful to know, but not grateful to hear. Of course I'd let everyone know, unless you WANTED it kept secret... As "vocal" as you are around these parts, when you just up and disappear, folks are gonna start wondering pretty quick regardless. How'd we get to discussing all this morbidity anyway? Now I don't think I started it (this time)!


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, lets switch to something happy. Today the sun is shining, it's warm outside and it's a beautiful day.
great day to work in the garden!


----------



## NH homesteader

It's warm outside?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Warm, breezy, and sunny - so far!


----------



## AClark

NH homesteader said:


> I would prefer people have a celebration of life party for me. Funerals are depressing. Cremate me, hike a mountain, toss me out and have a party. Lol maybe I'm weird.



Not to drag on the morbid discussion, but this is what we had planned.
If I die first, my husband has sworn my last ride gets to be in the pickup, we might even pull a "weekend at Bernies" and strap me in the front seat to go mud bogging first. After that, just dump me in a hole on my parents ranch and call it good (checked on this, only need a permit!), make the casket out of 2x4's for all I care, and have an open bar. Nothing fancy or special, and for God's sake don't bury me in a dress. I didn't wear them in life, why would I wear it then? I hope the biggest expense on my family is the bar tab.

Sounds like your weather is having the crazies like ours. It's been in the 90's, but no rain. Still humid but the rain would be appreciated about now. I mowed the "lawn" last week and it took 3 hours + on the 42 inch deck rider we just bought used. We debated a regular gas push mower, but I'm glad we went with the rider, I don't know how long it would have taken with a push mower, but I'm good. My friend in NY is freezing, and I have a sun tan.
It's not uncommon for us to get in triple digits in the summer. We have the bug problem already too, mosquitoes, ticks, and bot flies on the horses already. I just bought some of that frontline like stuff for the poor critters, they look miserable with the bugs.

I like the mud bug hole. I can't wait to drop some traps. They are excellent to eat! Planning on going fishing this weekend and starting to fill up my chest freezer.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have a trap that I throw in the pond from time to time, baited with wing tips. Only takes a couple of days and there's enough for us, for a meal. Which reminds me, I have to get some wings to BBQ, and save the tips in the freezer til we want some crawdads....
Oh, and I don't mind LS about ya sharing, if Joyce calls ya. We'll move on from that subject.
I'm finding that twisting these wires isn't nearly as difficult as threading them...
Went to town this morning and ordered the fence and 40, 7' Tposts. Sure did thin the pocket out quite a bit $700. But, it actually felt good to place the order, just not to pay for it. 
I was hoping to get it delivered tomorrow, but they were out of the fence and have it on order, so will have to see if it gets here before the rain tomorrow nite into Sat. If after the rain they won't be able to get in the field to drop the fence and posts close to where it is needed and will have to Tote it. Oh well, it can't all be "Gravy".


----------



## AClark

They sure do like chicken. What I find works great for crawfish bait is catfish parts. The head, guts, all the throwaway stuff from cleaning them. I chuck that in the trap and they go nuts for it. So, when we catch catfish, I take all the parts and put them in a ziplock in the freezer for my crawfish bait. Waste not, want not!


----------



## CntryBoy777

@AClark around here most like to use chicken livers for catfish bait....I however, prefer gizzards. I but them and freeze them, thaw, refreeze, thaw, refreeze, and thaw then use...they can't get it off the hook and ya can't sling it off either...


----------



## AClark

That's why I don't like using chicken livers, it comes off too easy and the smell after it has sat in the sun half the day, good Lord!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well it is a bit windy today, and suppose to be gusting 20-40mph later this afternoon. We have rain slated for later this evening and pretty much all day tomorrow. I know if ya have seen 1, ya have seen them all....but here is a pic just to prove and document the job done...

 ....so, it is ready for gates and fence.... 
I know there is a bit left to go, but there will be help with the fence, so it won't be All on me to get it done. I feel like it is on the "Downhill Slide" since it all started many months ago.


----------



## AClark

Lookin' good!


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, we ended up with .4" of rain today, and just guess who had just a Wonderful day???....yep....   ....they just love to "Sift" things with those bills. It is kinda funny, the "Dotties" will fluff it all up in the morning, and the ducks pack it down in the afternoon....
Just a little while longer and there will be some fairly major changes taking place for all of the animals and us.I have decided to separate the ducks and chickens.....turning the present house to All chicken....and, now that I have a better idea about ducks, I will make them a separate area. It certainly won't be very elaborate, or expensive....a couple of CPs bent into a hoop hut with a low sheet of plywood as the floor.

I wanted to let all those that a re dealing with Sn**, that we are doing all we can for ya here....but, this is as close as we get to seeing "Snowballs"....
 ....
This next one goes back to the yr 2000, it is a patch of oregano that we planted when the flower box was new, and it is still growing and spreading....it is starting to leave out too...
 ....itis really good....and, ducks and chickens Love it and is a natural strengthener for their immune systems. Guess that's about it for the day around here....oh, yeh.....this is what is underneath the hen-bit and winter forage.....
 ....Joyce cut some with the push mower the other day to cut the blooms down. I have to get to cutting, because the bermuda and dalis grass will get thick pretty quick...


----------



## Bruce

You sure are putting in a lot of gates!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just 5 is all....3....4'...and 2....12'....I wanted to put in a few more, but that meant digging more Holes and poles...so, I whittled it down to that. I decided to go with using "H" braces for several reasons....but the overall main reason is strength. When ya have climbing animals....I just can't get it out of my head that a chicken or goat won't climb and jump the fence with a floating brace....or a predator if outside the wire. I even "X" each one, because of water flow in the field...and the 40-60' oaks that the others are under. We are picking up limbs, branches, and twigs almost everyday....more when it is storming. So, since I am doing less each yr, I wanted to build it as long-lasting as possible for me now, cause I don't know if I'll be able to next yr or not. I hate repairing things....


----------



## Mike CHS

I thought we had planned for adequate gates but I'm already planning on going back and adding more.  I'm ordering some electric netting to test in our current pasture to see how that could work for us.  The ram we are getting is staying in that now so he is used to it.


----------



## Bruce

I know "lots of gates" ends up being "not enough gates" (I will have that problem), just seemed like several really close together in that one picture - 3 H-braces means at least 2 gates just in that area. Wiring is likely the LEAST amount of work in all of fencing, so adding an "unneeded side" isn't all that big a deal. 

If I find there will be too much frost movement of my floating brace on the latch side of the gate on the west fence, I might have to convert it to an H-brace.


----------



## CntryBoy777

In the pic you are referring to, there is the beginning "H", and end "H", a 12' gate gap, and another beginning "H" and it ends at the corner and chages direction...all in about 70-75'. I could've redesigned it to be better with less pulls, but the lay of the land and consideration for swing radius in case I need to get a gravel truck in there thru that 12' gate were factors too. The further out in the field you go the slope continues to drop and has a tendency to hold water when torrential rains come in. Last yr we got 13" in 2.5 days and water stood out there for almost a whole week...the ground was soft for a long time, but then we were hit with drought and the clay became concrete.....
 ...here is what I'm referring to. The fence line would be about 1-2' into the water had it been up during this storm. This isn't the one we got 13" from. So, I tried to consider these things when installing it, whether it seems useless or unneeded from those sunny day pics.....


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like good planning to me Fred!


----------



## NH homesteader

How much space is there going to be in the new pasture? You've done a great job, so much work!

Also, how many more goats will fit in the new pasture?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Probably more than we will get....
To be real honest NHH, I'm unsure of the overall space added, because there are so many directional changes in it. I have the math skills to do it, but my ciphering of angles and such is a bit rusty. Plus, the area the birds are in will be expanding also, which will add to the overall size. The plan right now is to look for 2 bred young does, this time next yr and just see how that goes. I haven't settled on breeds at this point, but leaning towards ND, LaMancha, or mini LaMancha. I just don't want the larger sized Lamanchas that push that 150-170 range.....want to stay in the 100-125 range weight wise. Originally I thought about Kikos, but after I learned and experienced a bit, I decided that was way too much Goat for me at this stage. I'll never own a buck, the only reason is handling it and my health....plus I don't want to buck-proof the fence anymore than it is already....the Boys are enough for me to handle on that front. I know that was a long drawn out answer for ya, but that is where the thinking is right now....no more than 8-10 at any one time. Otherwise, I'll have to fence another field....


----------



## NH homesteader

10 goats is my limit also, except during kidding season. I only have 4 now, will have 5 this summer. So tons of room to grow, lol! Do you want to milk or have them primarily as pets? I love Kikos and sometimes I want some, but they are too much for my little homestead too!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Joyce wants to tend to some babies and do some milking, mainly to have something to interest the grandkids with...I will be required to learn, research, and know what to do as far as the "Nuts and Bolts" are concerned. The kids that will come will either be sold or be for the freezer. Tho, the males will be wethered and probably in the 15-24mnth age go to freezer camp. Right now I don't think I'm up to doing things earlier than that, but by the time we get there...I might be ready at 8-10mnths just to lessen the burden....


----------



## NH homesteader

Yep that's my plan for males also. I'll sell the doelings though. I've heard how amazingly friendly Lamanchas and Mini Lamanchas are... And they're all over the place down south. I like the goofy attitude of my Mini Alpines, lol, otherwise I might be tempted by those earless wonders (even though I don't like the Lamancha ears)!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They are sure something to get use to, but I had an old cattle guy here tell me that there is money to be made here with them...so, I'm going to find out a bit more next time I see him out. He used to cut hay here off the fields, so maybe he knows something....he knows everybody around and has raised cattle for probably close to 50yrs....he's been downsizing for the past few, but still has at least 100 head.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, if you need to send them to market, best to have what the market wants rather than something they have to settle for if what they want isn't available. Not everyone will "settle" and one could get stuck with "extras".


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not to beleaguer the issue @Bruce , but here are some more pics to clarify the factoring and reasoning process.
These are 2 of those 40-60' oaks.......and this is the tops of them... ...and this is the area they will fall in.... ...I figured that it would be quicker and faster for me to repair a shorter run by myself, than the whole side, too...depending on whether there is post damage of not....


----------



## Baymule

You might want to install 16' gates for truck or tractor traffic. I have a 12' gate going into the barnyard and the gatepost has been snapped...it is sporting a T-post support right now...... a 16' is in the plans....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Not to beleaguer the issue @Bruce , but here are some more pics to clarify the factoring and reasoning process.
> These are 2 of those 40-60' oaks...View attachment 30124....and this is the tops of them...View attachment 30130 ...and this is the area they will fall in....View attachment 30131 ...I figured that it would be quicker and faster for me to repair a shorter run by myself, than the whole side, too...depending on whether there is post damage of not....



Ah, I see. It was the 4 H-braces so close together that made it look like you were planning 3 gates in the upper part in the last picture. Seemed like more gates than necessary without the reasoning.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got some more transitional pics today, and there are signs of late Spring out there now. The crimson clover is starting to bloom...
  ..the wild strawberries are coming on stronger.... ...and this fairly solidifies it, the poison ivy, oak, and sumac are all lively and active.... ...the wild blackberries are pushing blooms too.   ....gotta wear gloves when dealing with the leaves on the ground now, for sure...not to mention insect bites, and snakes laying eggs season is coming too....


----------



## Mike CHS

The season is changing.  I got my first skeeter bites today while I was cutting grass for the sheep.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> there are signs of late Spring out there now


Care to see some more pictures of early spring in Vermont? There are bits of brown ground showing here and there


----------



## NH homesteader

Hey @Bruce I'm supposed to get 6 inches of snow Friday, are you?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Now just looky there....I found a porcupine egg today...
 ....actually I found several, but figured just 1 pic would do....
I finally got the rider cranked today, tho we have storms coming in tonite and thru tomorrow afternoon. This is why I have to get going between rains....
   the clover and vetch is belly high on the Boys, and with more rain it will grow even more overnite. Here is another late Spring sign.... ...the Thistle is starting to bloom, gotta get it cut before it seeds....notice the bumble bee on the side there. I haven't posted a "Dottie" pic in a long time, so here ya go.... ...they are still missing some feathers on their backs and we get 5-8 eggs each day from the 9 hens. It will be so much better on all when the fence gets up. Which, btw, hasn't made it here yet from the CoOp...but, should shortly. I had to get some feed today and they received it yesterday, but was shrt-handed on workers today...I told him with the storms coming to not bring it tomorrow either....it can wait.....


----------



## Mike CHS

That's a good picture of the chickens.  Really shows their color well.


----------



## Bruce

Clearly you need more foraging animals!
Looks like the rooster has "affection" for the girls.



NH homesteader said:


> Hey @Bruce I'm supposed to get 6 inches of snow Friday, are you?


Shhh, don't make the southerners jealous, they don't get much snow!!!!
(current forecast says 2-3" for us, 6-8" for you)


----------



## CntryBoy777

We think they are a really pretty bird, but Joyce handles them mostly, that's the reason I haven't taken many pics of them. I deal mostly with the goats and ducks. I'm not much of an early morning person, but Joyce is. I can't wait to see them on a green background chasing bugs...the ducks too, they are so comical. I never really knew just how different the 2 are. The chickens scatter in every direction, and the ducks are true flock birds and hang together as a group...if 1 or 2 get separated, the others will sound-off and run around looking for them. It is really interesting to me to watch them, I'll just be glad to spread the mess around some, so the pen can dry out every once in a while....


----------



## NH homesteader

Seriously???? NOT COOL WEATHER!!


----------



## Bruce

My 2012 girls all hung together the first year then got comfortable being off in smaller groups. Sad when one goes to lay and egg, comes back out of the barn and calls "Where y'all at" (I guess) and they get no answer. And they all do that.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Joyce just finished another set of pillow cases...she wanted me to post it because it was a more difficult pattern than the last one....


----------



## Pastor Dave

NH homesteader said:


> Seriously???? NOT COOL WEATHER!!



I pray the Texans and Westerners on here (too many to mention) fared well through tornadic activity the other day in TX and OK. Midwest supposed to get it today. Calm now before the storm.

A young man from here is an ameature meteorologist that loves storm chasing. He works for a fire alarm and security company that recently allowed him to relocate to KS. During chasing the other day, two fellow chasers died in an automobile wreck involving a tornado to the best of my knowledge. 

So, my prayers are that everyone on here was spared and property & livestock ok.
I don't know if the forecast today involves Southern states, but IL, IN, OH could get severe weather. Not sure abt Great Lakes either.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Joyce just finished another set of pillow cases...she wanted me to post it because it was a more difficult pattern than the last one....View attachment 30202


My hands hurt just looking at all the small needle work!


----------



## CntryBoy777

The weather split around us last nite...Memphis had some power outtages and trees down blocking roads, and had some south of us too. We had just enough rain so that I had to wipe out the goat buckets this morning, but nothing much here. There is another chance for some more this afternoon. It is a pretty long line of storms so everyone be Watchful and Alert!
That is a real shame about the storm chasers, but it does remind us that even well-trained proffessionals with tons of equipment are subject to the elements, so it is best to not take Chances during really rough weather.....Thoughts and Prayers for their families and all that are affected.


----------



## NH homesteader

Sad to hear about their passing but I feel worse for people who try to stay safe and away from the storms and end up being killed anyway. sorry maybe that makes me insensitive. 

Hope everyone stays safe!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Joyce does beautiful work!!

We were extremely lucky here...only got .13 of an inch.  I was shocked when I got home from work and no standing water anywhere.  Seven miles away, at work, we had over two inches.  Ten miles east... over 4 inches....and another 15 or so miles was, hail, tornadoes and extreme winds.   Seems that it intensified as it moved east.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @frustratedearthmother I think so too. You sound like us here, the weather as of late has just skirted us or developed to the east of us. Tho, once I get the fence up I'll be hoping that one of these big trees don't decide it is time to Drop....I'd rather it drop now before the fence is up...

@NH homesteader  personally, I don't think it to be insensitive....if ya swim with sharks, ya can't complain about being bitten or eaten. Just like those tourists that were killed in Italy while touring a volcano and it decided to become Active. Some things in "Life" isn't worth seeing, but most don't even care to Think of the dangers, just "Feed the Need" of their personal desires....


----------



## Pastor Dave

We have had a couple tornados close today, but not too close!
One radar reported abt an hour NW by my in laws. Within abt ten or 15 minutes it became confirmed by spotters on the ground heading NE of course. That is the vicinity of my parents and sister is abt 15 miles SE of them. It split the difference and went up between their locations. I have not heard yet of any damage, but the afternoon and evening aren't over yet.

I certainly agree with feeling worse abt an innocent person taking shelter getting hurt, over that of a thrill seeker. I am sure there is that aspect in chasers maybe a little too much.

However, some of the effort of these folks have given huge gains in early warning systems. If a city or even sparsely populated county can get even 10 or 15 minutes extra warning, they have helped save lives. Sometimes the freak ones that pop up and no meteorologists or any weather alert systems have been aware or seen it coming to warn folks, has really tormented these individuals.

I think that is why some will always watch and run toward a supercell, and will always run into a burning building, jump into fast moving water or frozen pond after someone, or do any of the other brave or crazy things we consider heroic. God bless the heroes, keep the innocent safe, and have mercy on fools!


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Pastor Dave be watchful...and Glad there isn't any severe damage close by.....be Safe up there.


----------



## Mike CHS

The Weather Service didn't know about the tornado that we had back in November.  Everybody kept telling us it was straight line winds but they finally sent someone out to look.  We showed him the half dozen twisted trees and they agreed with us.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I really do laugh at the determining process that is used...unless it it "Ruled Official" by an angency it can't be determined or claimed....tell that to the guy that got flung 2 doors down and is in his bed half-way up a 30' tree....it just seems ridiculous to me. I just laugh every time I hear it is being determined....


----------



## Mike CHS

At our elevation and with all the hills around us there is so much ground return on radars, I'm surprised they can ever see them.  It is mostly sensors anymore and they aren't all over.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, guess what arrived today....

 
It has been a long journey getting here, and it will be a little longer but it is Closer than ever before.
We had threats of rain on/off today, but only had .15" in the gauge....we got enough for me to have to wipe out the feed buckets 2 times today. We got a shower right at goat walk time, so we took the day off....
I took a stroll thru the garden and checked out the progress
  the strawberries are forming and blooming...  the sweet peas are blooming....   there are blooms coming out on the tomatoes....
  the potatoes are coming along....and here are the cabbage that have survived...
  tho things are a bit small in numbers, what is there is coming along. There are purple hull peas popping the ground, cucumbers, and squash too. The 2nd barage is going to be installed shortly. It is sure fixing to be busy here for the next couple of months with family coming to visit the end of May.
@Bruce depending on weather, it looks like the 11th is tree cutting day and will either ship it the 12th or 13th. That is the thinking so far, will nail it down for sure as we get closer...


----------



## Mike CHS

Those cabbages look like they are ready to start setting heads.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They are getting fairly close to it, there are 4 that made it, but the other one is a distance from these 3. These were all experiments, so anything is a plus....


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Joyce just finished another set of pillow cases...she wanted me to post it because it was a more difficult pattern than the last one....View attachment 30202


That is beautiful! Joyce does some fine work. I used to do lots of needle work, embroidery and needle point. I gave it all away. I got a few needlepoint pillows back when family members died. LOL My grandmother told me as she took my beautiful needlepoint pillow that when she died I could have it back...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Joyce is making them now, so there will be some to pass on to the grandkids later in life, while she can still do it. She has some put back to give to others if she feels the need to have a "Gift" of some sort. She has plenty of projects that she has collected over the yrs, and has begun to pull them out and work on them. She claims it is a productive way to "Pass the Time"....the ADHD has a very active "Mind", counting "Sheep" only gets to 8 or 9, before they've moved on to something else that grabs their attention. The needlework allows her to concentrate and focus for longer periods of time.
It is like I tell her we all have our little "Quirks", but that is what makes ya You. We have a Great "Partnership" and so far, we have always been a good "Team"....we really have come to "Understand" one another....after all we have faced in the past 16yrs....


----------



## Baymule

I call it creative fidgeting. She can keep her fingers busy, her mind is engaged and when she is done "fidgeting" she has a beautiful work of art. Go Joyce!


----------



## Mike CHS

It took some creative thinking to come up with that definition.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> It took some creative thinking to come up with that definition.


No, it just took being a creative fidgeter too.


----------



## Bruce

Will you still be walking the goats once the fence is up or is that done because they don't have enough space now to get enough exercise?


----------



## CntryBoy777

When the fence goes up "Goat Walk" will be done, finished, over....Hip-Hip-Hooray!!...
The reason for it is to supplement their browse. It is easier in the winter, because I can grow rye grass, clover, and winter peas in their pen. In the summer with all the leaves on the trees, nothing grows in their pen. With having such a large area fenced they can wonder around and eat in the shade or sun, scrub plants like honeysuckle, poison ivy, sumac, and such...or graze on grass and weeds. We will still go out and spend time with them, but won't be handcuffed to a specific routine, at a specific time. The amount of pellets will be decreased too, because they can eat all day if they wish...


----------



## Mike CHS

You gave me a laugh but will probably never know the details why.  In my senior year in High School I was in a play titled "Hip Hippy Hoorah".  I  never had a desire before or after to be in a play but it was fun ONCE.  

I ordered 3 rolls of electric netting this morning and will start training our sheep to that (inside their pen) so I can get them out in the lush pasture day to day while we finish the perimeter.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, I cranked up the riding mower today and made a few turns in different spots....

 ...I picked up some of the cut grass from this area and threw it to the ducks....  ....they just love it. I thought about @Mike CHS and his sheep when I snapped the pic. 
I found some clover that @Devonviolet would love, too... ...not real sure about the variety of it, tho. I did get a few other things done too. I got 1 of the last 2 holes dug, post in and tamped in...and will get the last one done tomorrow. I also got 2 of the corners of the old garden fence down and out of the way. I'll probably get the other 2 tomorrow also.
On the animal front, we dusted the goats down with DE 2 days ago and have noticed the gnats and flies aren't near as bad around them, and they sure have slowed down on the scratching too. The great thing about it was they didn't even mind getting dusted....so Thankful.
I was in 2 plays in Jr High...I should've stopped at 1, but got Drafted....


----------



## Bruce

Clover in bloom in March just ain't right!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I cut strips in the field, because I want to wait for the clover to seed, but it is so thick and tall I have to keep some areas that I can blow it to when I do cut it, otherwise it will take days to cut....and if we get several days in a row of rain, I might not be able to get at it for a couple of wks, so I have to play it by ear and watch the forecast...


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Clover in bloom in March just ain't right!!!


Sure it is. The crimson clover around here is turning the road shoulders red.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I think ours doesn't bloom until around May or June. I try to judge makin' hay by the clover. If the clover head has formed, but not bloomed, the nutrients haven't all went to the bloom yet. Time to mow. 

I suppose height is a good indicator too. Last year my field went to seed and was 5 feet high before neighbor found time to mow and rake it, bale for me. I did get 65 square/rectangle bales out of abt an acre though. I am going to try to get it done this year earlier.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I don't cut it for hay, so I try to wait for the clover and vetch to seed for next fall. That way I only sow rye grass and winter peas in Sept. I keep hay available for the goats, but they are usually eating green all year round.....1 40# bale lasts them for 2-3 mnths....and most of that is wasted due to weather.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our clover is doing better this year than it has since we bought the place.  I'm having to avoid it now since the vet says it produces something after a freeze that will keep blood from clotting on the wethers.  I should have listened better since now I have to research for more details.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh?...be sure ya share your "Findings"....I may not need to worry about it now, but it will be nice to know for the future, when I expand. I've not come across the info on that. I know that any of the sorghram family becomes poisonous after a frost. That is why I haven't planted any. Some yrs they will grow milo across the road, and after they harvest I will go over there and pick some that reseeds and starts growing and give it to the goats until we get a freeze, then I won't pick it again....they Love it.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I found some clover that @Devonviolet would love, too



Yes, Crimson Clover is blooming here.  I have seen the Crimsom Clover and Indian Paintbrush blooming along the highway.  I think the clover you showed the photo do is Red Clover - but then I could be wrong.

Your comment, CntryBoy, got me thinking.  A couple years ago, I wanted to plant Crimson Clocer in the back pasture, amongst the other weeds and grass.  But, I read, somewhere, that it was toxic for goats.

So after you mentioned the Red Clover, and @Baymule mentioned the Crimson Clover, I got online and did some more research.  What I found today, says that Clover is fine, as long as it is in moderation. In other words, mixed with other grasses and weeds. Since goats are browsers, they move around a lot and don't eat in one spot until it's gone.  That way they don't get too much of one thing.

So, the next time I am in Lindale, to visit Baymule and her DH, I am going to stop in at Fleming Farm store and buy some Crimson Clover seed.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Around here those seeds are sold in the fall, they get them in in Sept and when the order runs out, they won't order til the next Sept. Sure don't know about there...just remember a little goes a Long way. Mine is really too thick and I mixed 10lbs in with 50lbs of rye grass, and 50lbs of rye grain 2 yrs ago. In my research, I read that it will usually reseed for 3 yrs, so I'm keeping track of it. I cut some today, so I would have the Low land mowed when the rain starts....that in Tx is suppose to be here tomorrow evening into Mon...and the rye grass grows over nite with water...here's what it looks like underneath the clover and vetch....
 ...also, this is outside the fence, so now real need to waste a bunch of seed there each yr....I will still put some down, but not as thick....it just feeds deer.
We were busy all day today....Joyce got started early, so it was cooler this morning and she is so Cold-natured....ya'd think it was 20° out there..............while she was using the weed-eater, I was busy taking down the corners of the old garden fence....braced with barbed-wire....collecting all fence staples, nails, screws for disposal. Since the animals running around New territory, no need to cause myself or them any unnecessary "Problems".
I got down to the very last one, and I'm glad it was last....I got to play with some Fire ants. I would have taken care of it, but it was in the garden, and I won't use my method where food is grown. Anyway, that is finally done....then, after goat walk, I dug the other hole and tamped the pole in. I knew I was procrastinating on that post for a "Reason"....it was the worst hole of the 37. There were 4 roots at least 2"th, and that doesn't count the honeysuckle, poison ivy&oak, green-briers and other vines with ropes as roots....Got-R-Done, tho. Here are some other pics that will help ya "See" the intended fence-line. The areas that are unmowed, will be Inside the fence....and except for the border I cut, the mowed is Outside the fence.....   ..the patches on the right in the pic is for the goats to browse on when we walk them, but I'm it should make sense.... ...actually, before we decided to get goats and my problems kept increasing with age....I often thought of turning this field into (2) Par 3 holes in this field, and with 4 fields..  I could have a 9hole Course. I can't even swing a club anymore...just thought with the "View", I'd share that with ya.
So, it was a long day...got a shower, food, pills, and ready for Bed...


----------



## Latestarter

That's looking very impressive Fred. You're doing real good there. I'm sure the goats are watching and eagerly waiting to have their freedom within that new fence line.


----------



## Devonviolet

That's looking very nice, CntryBoy!  I bet you and Joyce were exhausted at the end of the day!  DH mowed the grass, around the house, and the back pasture, once this Winter, using the riding mower.  I'm thinking it won't be long before the 10' wide green space between us and e farmer's field will be needing mowing soon.  However, we have so much that needs doing, I'm not sure when we will have time or energy to do any mowing.     

I hear you on the clover seed.  A little goes a long way.  I will likely only get a pound or two for the 1-1/2 a 2 acres, that is cleared.  I'm guessing you are right about timing for planting Crimson Clover seed.  I think I read late Fall or Early Spring.  The last two years we broadcast seeds it was actually on a warm day in January.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks for the kind words....there is alot going on, but seeing it coming together and not as just a "Hill to Climb", is encouraging to begin "Tieing the Ends Together" and realize a "Vision" from our beginning. Once this gets opened up, it will allow us to have the time to get to the things that we have been letting "Pile Up" and focus our attention in certain areas. There are some major Changes in the "Works" and can't wait to get going on some of them. I certainly won't be laying down after the fence is completed, and will never run out of "Things to Do".....there will continue to be "Adventures" here at the Lazy A** Acres....


----------



## Bruce

Looks real nice Fred! Plant some white clover for the honeybees 

Should have planted that last post first, would have been all "downhill" from there!   Guess I was lucky I only had 1 decent size root to deal with over by the tree/rock pile. And it wasn't even in the way of a post, I needed it out to get the CP down into the ground. Thinking about it now, I would have been better off just cutting the bottom horizontal piece out rather than hacking at that root. Hindsight!


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Bruce I don't need to seed white clover, it grows wild here, and the bees have Plenty to gather nectar from other than white clover. So do the bumble bees, carpenter bees, wasps, and many other insects. There is so much buzzing in the field that the goats stay away from those areas with most blooms....the buzzing drives them crazy and they hate getting stung, too.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Had a full day today, helped Joyce in the garden and cleaned up the old canes of the tame blkberries, weeds, and such from around them. We have may be 3-4 canes that may produce this year, but I think the weather killed the others. We do have some green coming on the fig tree, but most of it is low, with some swelling buds up a little higher. The goats stayed out past their 1hr today, guess they knew the rain was coming. Here's some pics I took today....
..this is some wild white clover someone mentioned....
 ....red clover is showing up more....  ...the early vetch is just passing peak, but the later vetch is just now pushing its tiny purple blooms. I got a pic of a fully mature "Mosquito Hawk" today, I don't know it by anything else but it doesn't bite, attack, or anything but scare ya to death when they fly into your face, or by your ear....  That is poison ivy leaves it is sitting on. Here is the latest edition of the crawfish hole, it is in the fenced area and hasn't been cut.... ..I was going to get more cut in field #2 today, but Joyce had an "Over-did-It" hangover today, so I opted to cook dinner so she wouldn't have too...the rain coming, and her arms were achey. So, I cooked some teriyaki chicken, fried rice, and speckled butter beans..... ...we didn't have much to add to the rice, so just used onion, garlic, bacon, eggs, and soy sauce....turned out to be a pretty good meal. I had intended to put the chicken on the grill, but the dang rain started....so, I tossed into the Broiler setting on the oven....it would've been better on the grill, but Hey!....teriyaki is teriyaki and I sure Love it....


----------



## Mike CHS

With that kind of growth you need more goats.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I really do wish I had a way of cutting, raking, and bailing it for my storage....I hate seeing it going to waste, but it sure does smell really Good. Guess I need to do some studying, and see what I need to do for summer. That field grows johnson grass and I would love to change that to at the least bermuda. As far as more goats, we are discussing things, but I had to stop myself from thinking of things til I got the fence up. I'm hoping to be seriously looking this time next yr. I have a few other things to get to, but I'll be working towards that goal. We may end up with about 6-10 goats, is what I'm thinking anyway....


----------



## NH homesteader

I like about 6-8, I think. Good size for managing and giving everyone individual attention. 

Looks like spring there, for sure!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, the sustained number will be about 5-6, but allowing for kids to be included in the overall 10. I don't have a vet here, so I'm not going to spend so much time looking after a large number, unless I find a market for what I am raising. Oh, then I'd be fencing 3 more fields and hiring somebody....


----------



## NH homesteader

Ah gotcha I was just thinking adults. Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm thinking about turning the "Herd" every 3-4 yrs, whether they are sold or not....some will be put in the freezer, and will look to sale the does at 3-4yrs of age, wether the bucks and all will be sold, frozen, or given to a few for meat. That way there is a turn of faces, and new ones coming up. The does should be desirable in the 3-4yr range, with many productive yrs left. At least I am hoping...plus they will already be proven birthers and milkers. With low numbers, it shouldn't be too difficult to turn them....I Hope....


----------



## Devonviolet

Sounds lîke a good plan, CntryBoy.  

I'm so new at this, I'm not planning that far in the future.  I'm going to work with Falina and Ruby and,their off spring, and see what I get. After your suggestion to keep Woody, since he is our first, we might just do that.  I'm thinking, with all signs pointing that direction, Ruby (due on April 11th) is going to have one kid.  She only had one as a first freshener. I'm really hoping for a doeling. 

Beyond that, I'm not going to make too many plans.  Except that 2 of our wethers are promised to Tressa, when she gets a paddock built and her shed converted to a run-in shed.


----------



## Bruce

I think you need some chicks hiding in all that clover  When Zorra was raising the 2015 girls sometimes the only way we knew where the chicks were when they were all out in front of the barn was by her much larger presence in the clover and other grass/weeds.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just as soon as the fence goes up there will be chickens and ducks in the clover and stuff. I will enjoy seeing them chasing bugs and if any of them decide to go broody, we will be putting eggs under them. Tho, I'm not looking for that with them being less than a yr old....they will be a yr old the first part of June.
There are several reasons that I have realized about raising goats that have factored into my thoughts and decisions for the turning of the "Herd". The longer they are around, the more attached ya get and it becomes difficult to either sell, cull, or freeze them. If they move on at a younger age, then ya don't have to endure them living out their life and finding them dead somewhere, or they get sick and have all kinds of issues due to age. If there is always new faces coming in and time is spent raising them, then losing them isn't nearly as tramatic as watching them suffer and die. With life, comes death...it is inevitable...so, to draw that hard line of 3-4yrs, is like cycling chickens, and it also becomes easier to keep some in the freezer and keeps the "Math" at bay. Having Star, the 10yr old doe, has really taught us about this whole estrus cycle in older goats...this will eliminate having to endure that every time ya turn around. This is also why I have decided to not continue with pygmies and the all yr cycling. I'm not becoming cold and heartless, but am just thinking of the best way for me to handle the whole situation. Also, if and when things do happen to me, Joyce will be left with prime animals to sell, without trying to find someone to take older does that have passed being productive. Right now, I'm considering LaManchas or Nigerian Dwarfs, it just depends on what comes available and the market in this area. I haven't put much thought in a buck right now, because I have some time for that, before a decision would need to be made on that front. But, if there is a market, then I will certainly look to get one. These are just my thoughts, so if any have advice to give on this, please feel free to chime in, I like the input of others....for or against...


----------



## NH homesteader

Nigerians cycle year round too... If that helps! I've never had one with noticeable year round heats though, they get more dramatic in the typical breeding season.

Once my ducks hit 2 years old they would not stop going broody!! I had more ducklings than I ever dreamed of wanting!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks NH! I need all the input I can get, and have a yr to formulate a decision. The birds will be cycled, too. We have 3 freezers available to us, not counting the freezers on the 3 refridgerators. I have to get into the slaughtering thing, but it will be a plus not buying meat, and not be limited to chicken, I really like duck, and it doesn't matter if they are a bit smaller like the KCs. As long as there is a meal for 2 on one, then it is great...if not then 2 will do. I'm going to give it a shot and may change my thought about the mix of birds, or breeds but we have to start somewhere to know if my thinking needs "Adjusting".....


----------



## Mike CHS

We found that we could get just about any dairy type of goat we wanted by going to the county fairs and 4H shows.  We met a lady at the Fayetteville Fair that has about any range of goat from pregnant, to nursing, to weaned.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That was my reasoning for choosing to go that route, because it increases the marketability of the animals raised. There are so many being affected by lactose intolerance that with a dairy breed there is added consumer base and they can be still used for meat. I'm really leaning towards LaManchas for that reason. I just have to get out and about to see just where the market is around here. The ones I know of are more towards the Ms/Al line and W Tn. I would like to find some closer, but there isn't much advertising for any in the immediate area that I've been able to find. Even the Extension office doesn't have any or much info. Most of the dairies are on the eastern side of the state, along US 45.


----------



## NH homesteader

Well you'll have to think about the cost of acquiring new animals in order to cycle through ones that are not that old. It can cause an issue when you're trying to get unrelated stock.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So true, and a very valid point....so glad I have a yr to ponder things and receive much needed advice. I sure don't want to end up with a pen or pens full of bucks, for sure.


----------



## NH homesteader

No you certainly don't! Lol

Also you'll have to decide if you want registered animals or not, if you want purebred animals or not.... There are a lot of considerations. Yes, good thing you have a year! 

Do you want to milk for yourselves as well?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm not set on registered or purebred, but I think that if I choose Lamanchas, I would want them to be mostly LaMancha blood. As far as milk is concerned, Joyce thinks she would like to milk some, but I don't really know. I do know that if ya have less than 9 goats ya can sell the milk to others, no advertising...so, it would have to be word of mouth. There are no laws against personal consumption. So, it really depends on what the market here will support. I really don't care to focus on the $$, but if I can make some feed cost, then I'm satisfied. I just don't want to get stuck in a situation of too many animals and nowhere for them to go. If that situation arises I'll just maintain a few and only breed every other yr or so.


----------



## Baymule

Goat meat, duck, chicken and fresh milk, ya'll gonna be eating mighty good 'round there.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, we are thinking Bay. Mainly just tossing around ideas for the moment. We are at least a yr off from getting things sorted out, but gathering a plan. Hanging around here, I've learned the Importance of a plan...and with the personal experiences, I much rather get things ironed out first, then Execute the plan.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'm really leaning towards LaManchas for that reason.



If only they had real goat ears 

There is always AI so you don't have to deal with having increasing numbers of bucks unrelated to your does.


----------



## Mike CHS

Availability of AI might be an issue.  We have looked into it for both our sheep and future goats but haven't found anyone willing from our area.  UT has a good training session for cattle but nothing for sheep or goats.


----------



## Bruce

Can it be obtained mail order? Can't be a better way to mix up the gene pool.


----------



## Mike CHS

I think @OneFineAcre had some info on that but that moved down lower on our list of things to figure out.


----------



## NH homesteader

AI is difficult for goats. Storage is an issue as well as learning the process. It really isn't like pigs, which (from what I understand, keeps better for a few days). It's not really an option unless you know a tech.

I don't like AI. I think a challenge of the small producer is and always will be how to keep unrelated males without keeping a million of them. Personally, my intention is to not keep many offspring of my does, and then if I choose to do so, get a second unrelated buck. But I am not breeding show goats or to "better" the breed. I will always choose to breed up by investing in good stock, but I am breeding for milk. The rest is secondary.

Sorry tangent lol


----------



## Mike CHS

That is actually a good tangent.  I think a lot of us are only looking for milk from goats.  I know that is all we want.


----------



## CntryBoy777

No need to be apologetic, that is why I opened this up. I need to hear from others, so I can beaware of issues that haven't been thought of....and has been faced by many already. I am not a show person, I respect those that do....but, it isn't my intentions to get there. I want good quality stock, but would be glad to settle for show culls. Healthy, productive animals is my only requirement. I'm not trying to "Fool" anybody, I'm just living out my yrs...having Fun. That surely doesn't mean I don't care about the animals, and their well-being.


----------



## NH homesteader

I appreciate people who show and breed to improve the breed, absolutely! I can't afford to have the amount of goats necessary to do that in earnest.

Honestly, if I could milk goats without them having kids, I would totally do it lol! I feel a deep sense of responsibility for each animal that I cause to be brought into this world. It's hard for me not to dwell on the safety and well being of them after they're gone, because whatever happens to them is my doing. This is why I would prefer to raise dual purpose animals and hope for my does to have a lot of bucks! I would prefer to raise them myself up until their "one bad day", and know they never suffered.

Look at me being all philosophical. I just want to bring up that part, knowing that it might start to weigh on you if you have lots of goats coming and going, because I know you also care a great deal for your animals.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I understand that NH, and I have no intention of being a "Churn them Out" operation. At first, there would only be a couple of does, and I would rather deal with just a couple or 4 little ones and depending on what happens at that point, I will decide if/when it would be faced again. I would look to take the doe to be bred for the first few kiddings, before even thinking about keeping a buck. If it were to increase above 3, then I might think about obtaining a buck. It may work out to be a every other yr breeding, depending on the difficulties of marketing those little ones....and if there is interest in a doe in milk then I will consider selling and then replace with a young one born here. I certainly am not thinking of a growing operation. I refuse to make it Work....I want to have Fun...and I have never had Fun while Working....


----------



## NH homesteader

I didn't mean to sound like I was saying you were going to be pumping out kids right and left, I was just talking about selling goats in general. I know you wouldn't do it like that. 

I am getting a buck for my 3 does because I tried the stud thing and it so did not work for me! I know it does for other people though. Just have to find the right place!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I didn't think ya were aiming at me, but with the vagueness of what I've posted, I wanted others to know that about me and my intentions. With lurkers, visitors, and browsers I just wanted to bring clarity, so hopefully one doesn't half-read something and try to Unload on me....


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, it was a busy day today, had to get a couple of bales of hay, and talked to the guy I plan on helping me stretch the fence. I told him it would be in a wk or 2 and found out his off days....he was agreeable to the $$ I am willing to offer, so we are close to "All Systems Go"....
Got the rider going today and was able to reclaim some of the field that was lost last yr to overgrowth....
 the rest there on the left I'll have to get tbe push mower to finish it up. That brush that juts out is a ravine that empties into the ditch, and some yrs ago Dad had some "Rip Rap" rock dumped in it. There are saplings and briars there along the bank too, along with other smaller ravines. I'd rather find them and mark 'em to miss with the rider. If you have never had the "Pleasure" of dealing with willow trees, here is a real example of just how difficult they are to get rid of, because they will Root from any part of the tree....even a broken branch laying on the ground with moisture around it....   their seed is like dandelions seeds except a whole lot more. I need to get that cut and burned pretty soon....and will be all yr battling to get it all.
Found so.ething on goat walk today....   I found a snake skin, all in 1pc, non-venamous looked like a gray rat snake, about 3 1/2' long. They will be laying eggs fairly shortly, and hatch will be midMay to first part of June. Temperatures can aid in the determination of male/female ratio. I saw a dead copperhead on the road coming home, definitely have to keep an eye out for those around here, this time of yr. Oh well, just thought I'd share that with ya anyway.
Here is something else I found today.... ...some of the rye grass is seeding, once it does it dies off. Just so ya can see just how fast this rye grass grows, there is a line of uncut grass to the left in this pic that lines up with the bldg, and on the rght a place where Joyce mowed this past Thurs..... ...in order to keep it as long as ya can, you have to cut it to prevent bloom and seed stage on it, once it does it will just die just like the grain in the field. At the very top of the pic ya can see the strip that I cut on this past Fri....it's already growing too with the 1.3" of rain we got. Highs are suppose to drop to the 60s for a couple of days. Going to be moving and arranging up at the house too, as we are working for being up there in about 2wks....so, alot going on with Grandkids coming and all.


----------



## Bruce

Fence done soon!!!  
Fred, it just isn't right to have grass going to seed the first week of April!  What happens if you let small blocks of it go to seed so it can reseed itself? Or is the area dense enough that it would actually be worse off letting some seed since that kills the plant?

Looks like you caught that field plenty early this year, don't see much in the way of blown cut grass.

Glad you can move up to the house, I'm sure as livable as the trailer must be, the house will be nicer. Are you going to leave the trailer as a "guest house"?


----------



## CntryBoy777

The rye grass doesn't reseed, the seed is sterile or the heat destroys the seed, I'm unsure of the exact reason. It has to be resown each fall.
We will have the trlr available as a guest area, or if needed, as a refuge for family members or firends, but will not be rented. I don't care about renting for $$, cause it isn't worth the 'Headache' to me, and we have too much going on here to have to deal with a DumbA** that doesn't care about the property, animals, or us....


----------



## Bruce

Um, if the rye grass seed is sterile, is that a Monsanto "trick" to make people buy seed from THEM every year? Clearly rye grass would cease to exist if the seeds don't sprout and the plant dies after it goes to seed. 

I can see the grandkids when they are mid teens really appreciating having their own "place" when they visit


----------



## CntryBoy777

Unsure about the rye grass, it could be like a mule, a sterile hybrid.
We are hoping as the grandkids get to teenage yrs that they continue wanting to come, but expect the "Thrill" to have subsided by then. I mainly want it for a personal refuge, for when the families come to visit....like this May. I try to be nice and kind around the young ones, but with so many ADHD adults around gets the old pressure up and biting the tongue only works for a bit, then I have to Escape and lay down....peace and quiet....


----------



## Bruce

Man cave! Nothing wrong with that. Joyce can use it as well if the commotion gets to her.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Spent most of the day outside today, in the swirling gusting winds. Started out on the rider mowing some more and made my way to the pond. It seems there have been some changes since LS was here.... 
Thankfully it missed the boat. As I looked around I found a few more things to share....just imagine that....
Here the tulip poplar is forming its bloom.... ...I will try to remeber this and keep an eye on it, so ya can see the bloom it makes. I also noticed something that will just Trill the goats and ducks, they both really Love it, the lespedeza is starting to grow......this is a natural dewormer for animals this is naturally growing, and I did look for seed, but they are Hi $$, so just making sure it stays around. It is an invasive species in Kansas and Nebraska.
This next pic is of a honey/black locust tree, there are 2 kinds of it and I'm unsure exactly which one it is, but as ya see it is pretty serious about careful handling.... 
These are very serious thorns, this will give ya better perspective........these thorns have an irritant on its tip and is barbed. If it gets ya the spot remains very sore for a wk or 2. It always has my attention when I am around it. On a better note, I found this today too.... ...Joyce wanted to let ya know that they tasted Good, too. It won't be long before we have something else too......I love fresh sweet peas. Oh well, guess that's about it for the day. Temps are dropping into the 40s tonite with a 15-20mph wind, hi tomorrow is in the low 60s, but up to 80 by Sun. Still a lot to do here, but things are getting Better....


----------



## Mike CHS

All of my tomato starts in a flat got wind burned yesterday so we had that same wind.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There are a couple of pics that I forgot to share yesterday. This first one is of the later blooming vetch, it has a tiny purple flower.........while I was looking around on goat walk, something caught my eye in the dirt of a dead ant hill, so I investigated and found this, around here they are called June Bugs.... ...the scat in the pic is of a fox, I believe....I have been keeping an eye out and believe I have narrowed down an area that it has its den area. I'll have to set up a couple of game cameras to make sure....


----------



## Pastor Dave

CntryBoy777 said:


> We are hoping as the grandkids get to teenage yrs that they continue wanting to come, but expect the "Thrill" to have subsided by then.



ATV's, dirt bikes, and food will keep the grandkids coming around as teens.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I had to take yesterday off, I was really tired and the wind was still gusting pretty good here. I have another full day ahead tho. I've tenatively have set next wknd for fence stretching, depending on weather, so I have to get things ready. The last 2 posts that were set has to be braced and wired, the 3 gates installed, and I'm going to set up the rolls of fence with one end already wrapped and twisted, so when my helper comes there will be less to do to get started. I cut around @Bruce 's tree day before yesterday for the last time. In looking at the weather, it appears that Mon or Wed will be cutting day, probably Mon. It is suppose to rain on Tues and that way I won't be dealing with wet ground while cutting it up. The wind is going to be a reasonable 5-10mph today, so there is plenty to do. Here is a pic of the "Herd" attacking the clover, they love the blooms....
 
The temps have been up and down the past few days, a low last nite of 38° and hi to be in the mid 60s. We are looking at 80s this next wk. So, I have to get things done....


----------



## Bruce

I think I would be cutting down those "spikes long enough to hit your heart" locusts! Hope you can get that fence stretched this weekend, all downhill from there. You already know brace wire and gate hanging aren't all that hard nor time consuming.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The fence stretching will be Apr 15-16th wknd, not this wknd. I will get to those locusts trees, even tho they are on the neighbors property, I have to mow around them and those thorns will definitely put an eye out.


----------



## Bruce

OW! 

Don't know about the laws in MS but in VT you can cut ANYTHING that is on your side of the property line (roots and branches). Doesn't matter if doing so will kill the tree. 

UNLESS any part of the trunk (not surface roots) touches or crosses the boundary line. Then it is a boundary line tree and NEITHER side can touch it in any way without permission from the other.

However, any fruit on the tree belongs to the owner of it, the leaves that fall on your side are your problem.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, luckily we don't have much problem here with any property line problems with that neighbor. His Dad built the house here for Mom and Dad, and he has hunted on our land thru the yrs while growing up. They even named their son after my Dad. Other than his dogs, there isn't any problems, he is the one that bush-hogged the fields last summer for me, so I could mow with the rider. Thankfully not the headache that others deal with from theirs. I have already told him I was going to, and he was glad, cause he is planning on setting up a blind in that area to bow hunt deer from....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Today, was a busy day here...got the posts notched, braced, wired, and twisted....will get gates done tomorrow. While I had the chainsaw out I worked on a couple of stumps that have had both of us irritated for a while, now. We got limbs, sticks, and branches piled up to burn that were blown down the past 2 days of gusty winds. I had to be careful in one area I was working in....the stump is covered in poison oak, and there is poison ivy on the ground.... ....that stuff is prolific around here...I started itching just having to be that close to it...
The weather is suppose to be really nice over the wknd, tho the hi is going to be 80° on Sun. If the wind will stay down it would be nice, we have quite a bit to burn...we are trying to get caught up on getting things ready for Visitors, for a wk stay....


----------



## Mike CHS

We have more than a fair share of those poison growths.  I use Ivy Block when I know I'm going to be working in it but I still get a good bit of rash.

We finally got all of the Bradford Pear tree limbs burned in the last couple of days so that gets it out of the pasture.


----------



## CntryBoy777

One of the stumps I dealt with today was a pear tree...not a bradford, but it never produced and had bilght, so I cut it down a while back, but the stump didn't die. We are trying to agree on some fruit trees to put out, but we are going to go to a nearby nusery and talk to them to see what they have and recommend for this area. I would like some plums and maybe an apple, but don't think the apple will do anything because of the weather. There isn't much fruit that I can eat anymore.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Something we found somewhere was to rinse the area with rubbing alcohol before washing. The alcohol breaks down the oils of the plant without spreading it to other areas. Then just wash with soap and water. It has helped us when we know we have been around it. We keep extra bottles on hand for just that.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have several apple trees in but most of the locals say it's a waste of time so we shall see.  We have fruit on a couple but I don't want to start doing constant spraying.  All of the peach trees are doing super but I don't know if you can eat those.

We even have a couple of nectarines but they may be a waste of time also.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We used to have peaches here and in the area, but they have all died....mainly disease and blight....we don't really get enough cold weather here for those and apples to produce. I can eat frozen or cooked peaches, but not fresh. I don't have a problem working them up, but I don't want to travel about 100mi one way just to get some either. We are going to plant more grapes and maybe some blueberries. May see what other berries they have at the nursery, too....we don't like raspberries. One sure thing about it is, ya never know if they will produce there for ya til ya try. We had some orange trees in Fl and some loquats....they were pretty good...we noticed some green coming out on the fig tree, but those warm and up&down temps during winter really did some damage to it.


----------



## Bruce

Lucky you, poison oak AND poison ivy!!! We had PO in So. Cal and have PI here.


----------



## Mike CHS

There are several commercial peach orchards not far from us so the climate and terrain works for peaches.  They seem to like rocky soil so that is finally a plus for rocky soil.  

There were several peach orchards where I grew up in SE Missouri with the same kind of terrain and soil.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Didn't get much done today, the knee just wouldn't allow it, but other than the latches, everything is done on the fence until stretching time next wknd....
   tho, I had to wait between installing both of them to charge the battery for the drill, to drill the holes. Have a couple of other pics.... ...this is Joyce's "Black Bearded" iris fixing to bloom....and  ...saw some blooms on the winter peas...1st time I've seen them, really nice little flowers. Got a couple of Lightning today too...   the temps are to be rising to 80° tomorrow, but winds suppose to be 15-20mph, too....rain coming in for Tues, so will get done what I can. Just hope the knee lets up a bit, I have trouble with throbbing pain...just drives me up the wall.


----------



## Mike CHS

You are getting there and it is always one post at a time.


----------



## Baymule

The green beetle you posted a picture of is not a June bug, they are brown. The iridescent green beetle is a dung beetle. I have dung beetles here and they can make a lot of poop disappear!

When Joyce's iris bloom, please take pictures! I love iris!

For poison oak and poison ivy, pour a cup of bleach in the bath water. I normally take showers but found out that a bath with a cup of bleach in it stops me from breaking out, and I break out BAD!


----------



## Bruce

It gets done one hobble step at a time Fred. You are closer!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I will @Baymule , and if I come for a visit down that way will bring ya some in a 5gal bkt....with some Mississippi Mud.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The wind is a bit gusty today, so I will have to wait to cut that tree down, there is very little room for error and I don't want to risk it. Got some cutting done in the fields on otherside of the ditch. Piled up the cut pcs of willow to burn, after I cut the rest up. Will do that when I get the chainsaw out again. There is suppose to be rain later this evening and thru the nite, tho nothing severe according to weatherman. There are chances of rain everyday from Wed thru next wknd, so will have to see if we can work the stretching in between showers, I guess....or delay it....


----------



## CntryBoy777

This is the view I saw most of the day....
....I didn't work on it all day, tho I had to take breaks for the animals....I did get about half of this field cut........the gas was running low and the sky was getting darker, with rain on the way, so I called it a day. Here is my willow pile........it should be fun burning this, cause willow "Snaps, Crackles, and Pops"....


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Baymule here ya go....
 ....I was walking to do the morning check on the goats and saw the bloom had opened, there will be more, but this is the First of the season.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got out this morning to get some things done, and I found something out. My Mom didn't lie to me when she told me I wasn't made of Sugar....I got caught in a small shower cutting the rest of the willow, and I didn't Melt........it stayed drizzly for a few hrs but then it stopped, so I took a look around the garden. I found a few things to share.... ..  ....that was a fig coming out on the tree. I took this for @Laterstarter , when he was here we discussed this tree and told him I would post its development....I know it as a "May Apple", or a "Hawg Nut" tree, it does make an inedible fruit/seed in May. As I wondered around the garden I remembered that first Sweet pea I shared, and thought I'd check on it. Much to my Surprise it was not there....hmmmm!.....then I saw this.... ....so, I guess somebody beat me too it, dang-it....and since there is only 1 other one here, I don't need Sherlock to solve this Case.....
The ducks had a great day tho........they are really very Comical. I really can't wait to watch them free range and forage...


----------



## Baymule

Those iris are gorgeous! I love spring flowers. Your garden is really doing good! Little squash already! Mine are making tiny buds, but no blooms yet. And a fig on the tree! Ever make strawberry fig preserves with strawberry jello? That stuff is so darn good on a hot biscuit!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Can't say that we have Bay, we have always made preserves out of the figs. We love them fresh off the tree and in the preserves for toast or biscuits. Our favorite strawberry thing, is strawberry pie with wild strawberry jello. The grandkids love Joyce's strawberry jelly and syrup.....


----------



## Baymule

I'll have to see if I can go find that recipe.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'll post the strawberry pie for ya when I find it, probably tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Found it! I had posted it over on TEG, had to go find it.

6 cups figs-mashed
6 cups sugar
1 cup water
3 (3) oz strawberry jello
1 box sure jell

Boil figs, sugar and water for 30 minutes.
Add jello and sure jell and boil 2 minutes longer.
Pack in hot sterile jars and cap lids on.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I found it quickly....

1cup Sugar
3 Tbsp Cornstarch
1 large pkg wild strawberry Jello...(or 2 small pkgs)
2cups cold water
1 1/2 cups fresh strawberries
1 Graham cracker crust

Mix cornstarch with Jello...add Cold water....Cook until thick, stirring constantly until clear and thick....let Cool...cut and clean Berries and place into crust....Pour Jello mix over the berries....refridgerate overnite....add whipped topping and Serve.

I like it just congealed in a bowl without a crust, but ya can sub any pie crust you prefer. The nilla wafer crust gets too soggy for me after 1day. But a frozen crust works just as well, just bake the shell then fill.....Enjoy!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We had to go to town today and get some feed, so I talked to my guy and told him depending on weather we'll start on the fence a wk from today....I forgot it is a holiday wknd ahead for some, so postponed from this wknd to the next. While we were in town we found a wooden crate a company was getting rid of, so we loaded it up and brought it home with us. I'm going to put a top on it and give it to the goats to lay on. After we went shopping the van was packed full for the trip back home. I didn't take a pic, cause it is still in the van. I did run the rider today and came across this... ....there are at least a dz or more little crawdad holes in this pic...(Hidden Objects)....they are fairly small, which means small crawdads....
I believe the crimson clover is about at Peak........it got up to 82° today in the shade....and 93° in the backyard.....I think the "Cool Snaps" have about gone for this Spring, here....


----------



## Bruce

You have been productive  I ran all the "Fred has x growing" to wife and DD1. I think we are starting to show a WEE bit of green in the lawn.

Like the new avatar.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks Bruce....I thought it turned out as a good pic of all 3.
When I went out yesterday to attend to the ducks and goats, I noticed the neighbor was hawging the back fields. He picked up where I left off and knocked the rest down....I was sure glad he did, so less the mower has to actually cut, but I have to get to cutting it before it really gets to growing....

 ....this is field#3, from road to pond towards property line..... ..this is the property line at the back of the field. This is the neighbor that cut the fields, his dad used to raise cattle. I asked him if he ever thought about getting some, and he said yeh, but no fencing to hold them....and, a New Adventure begins!!.......
I'm tellin' ya....I had a "Thought", so I talked to a couple of people and this thing has kinda "Snowballed" on me....I got caught up in the moment....and it seems that this fall/winter we may be getting some cows and pigs.....
I blame every single one of ya for me having That "Thought"...
So, one thing I ain't, is a man that isn't willing to "BackUp" my word if at all possible....and, I do have an "Ace in the Hold"...the auction barn in town will PU/Del, so I won't get stuck, if others don't hold up their end of the Deal. They will all be for meat, but we will do the raising and tending to. The # of animals will depend on how many names are in the pot....and others haven't been contacted yet. Tho, he does have a cousin that raises Shorthorn for Show, so may work a deal on some Culls....


----------



## Bruce

Nice of your neighbor, way less stress on your rider.

Um, if you get those cows and pigs, you'll have to put up more fence.  And don't blame EVERY single one of us, I've never posted anything that would make you want cows or pigs


----------



## NH homesteader

I'm probably guilty in the pig department. Not cattle though! Can't blame me for that one! Pigs are not that difficult to fence in. We use hog panels, they're awesome.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh Bruce....more danged Fencing, with heavier, bigger animals....but, it will be in open fields, so there won't be as many posts, nor gates. Many more feet to Stretch tho with thicker wire.


----------



## Bruce

I'm pretty sure you can keep cattle in with just a few strands of hotwire, no need for woven fencing. Lots cheaper and faster.


----------



## CntryBoy777

With the flickers and outages we have here with power I certainly can't trust it to stay on....plus, that would be a long way to run romex that far...either in the air, or in the ground and a ditch to cross. I could get by with barbed wire, but I really Hate it.


----------



## TAH

Bruce said:


> I'm pretty sure you can keep cattle in with just a few strands of hotwire, no need for woven fencing. Lots cheaper and faster.


My friend keeps his cattle in a 2-strand-hot-wire...he does have an occasionally bull escape but for the most part, they stay where put.


----------



## Mike CHS

The place we are getting our ram from has cattle and sheep in a two hot wire system.  The cattle stay in and the sheep mostly do but not all.  That's why we are bringing home one of their ewes because she keeps getting out.

I raised cattle years ago but at the age I am now I don't want any animal bigger than I am.  Manhandling an 80 pound lamb is about as bad as I want to do.


----------



## NH homesteader

Mike CHS said:


> at the age I am now I don't want any animal bigger than I am.  Manhandling an 80 pound lamb is about as bad as I want to do.



Um I can't blame it on age, but I still have no interest in attempting to manhandle a cow! We don't even have full size goats because we like little animals! Pigs... Well fortunately I have never had to give one a shot!


----------



## Latestarter

You don't really have to worry about power outages... Use a DC system powered by 12 volt marine batteries. Then get a small solar panel and charger to keep them charged up. Should last you for years and no barbs or heavy stretching... 2 or 3 strand of high tensile wire and you're good to go...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, it certainly can't hurt to look at it and consider it...I will have to do some research about it and become a "Modern Farmer".....
Are there pkg deals for "X" number of feet, or is everything separate?....is the wire and charger the major costs?


----------



## Latestarter

Well, the cost of wire would depend on linear feet you'll need and that depends on the circumference you'll be fencing in and how many strands you want to use.  The charger will be the most expensive single item and they can run 200-300+ dollars. You can start out with one battery and add a second later on down the road. Solar panel chargers are pretty reasonable now...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Guess what I'm doing today....

Tho, I'm a bit sad the heartwood is already split from the stump end to the tip cut....  ...it really is unfortunate, but I guess this is a "Lost Cause" @Bruce . I guess it is good I cut this down, cause it wouldn't have been alive much longer, whether by disease or insects. The heartwood in the limbs is even pithed. I did have full intentions of doing something for another, but hopefully I'll get another chance to make it up to them....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I didn't stop with the tree, I kept going til it is all on the ground....except butt end of trunk on the stump.......some of the chunks are still big, but had enough for today. I ended the day on the rider cuttinv field#3. I saw this today.....I shared the little gellow bloom a ways back.......the wild strawberry is ready. They are small and don't last very long ya pretty much have to pick and eat, but tame strawberries are much Better.
I did think of a Plus today about having the other animals, I can get a vet visit....and while here look at the goats....
The more that I look at that wood, the more I want to see the grain....with it cracked already will let it dry then sand on it to "See" just what might be there.....I can always use some chips to smoke some meat with too....


----------



## Mike CHS

It looks like you had a long day.  Good job


----------



## Latestarter

Glad you were finally able to get that tree dropped. Shame the core was split, I know Bruce would have loved some sections of it. Oh well... perhaps on the next one. Your place is coming along nicely.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm thinking about getting started tomorrow doing some of the smaller pulls, done on the fence....it will be less to do with help and can get it done sooner. The longer pulls will have to have some Tposts installed to help support the fence.


----------



## Mike CHS

We over  stretched several places. We found that in quite a few places we were able to use a jig for the fence and just do a minor bit of stretching.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was thinking that the posts are lined up, so I could use the ratchet straps to the other side of gate to anchor to...I have 2-2ton come-a-longs to stretch it. The pull is so short, there'll only be 1 Tpost between them. If I get a few done, then it will not be long before it will be Done....I just can't wait...can ya tell?....


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> You don't really have to worry about power outages... Use a DC system powered by 12 volt marine batteries. Then get a small solar panel and charger to keep them charged up. Should last you for years and no barbs or heavy stretching... 2 or 3 strand of high tensile wire and you're good to go...



Yes heavy pulling, but no stretching. HT needs to be pulled tight. Pretty cheap to buy tho. Last 4000' roll of 12 1/2ga 200,000 psi slick wire I bought was under $200. Spend the $40 for the spinning jenny tho. You definitely don't want to cut the bands on that roll till it is firmly in the spinning jenny unless you just have a thing for giant slinkys. Talk about a mess to untangle.........

Another option is a good 10 mile solar charger.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure am glad to see ya around again @greybeard , I was missing ya.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sure am glad to see ya around again @greybeard , I was missing ya.


Me too! 

Sorry about the tree Fred. I wasn't aware how small an area of the trunk is the dark wood we all think of as Black Walnut! I assumed it was mostly the dark wood. No wonder it is so expensive. From the looks of it you might be able to make some small stuff from the heartwood outside the cracks, just not natural circular wafers. I bet you could make a spoon or a rolling pin (the kind WITHOUT the axle). Though you said it is pithy so maybe not.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I started the day with vigor...I got a stud, cut it in half, drilled a couple of holes thru them, inserted the bolts and had my fence clamp ready...gathered the ratchet straps, come-a-longs, hammer and pliers....started up the hill to get a roll of fencing so, I could get started, only 3 trips to get everything.....I stopped dead in my "Tracks"...I had forgotten to replace the fence staples, and had none left over....Anywhere. At least it only took 2 trips to put it all back up, tho....
So, with rain coming in tomorrow evening/nite and on/off all day Mon, I got field#4 cut. So, all the fields have been mowed at least once. I have never been able to watch the fields beyond the ditch...ever. there really wasn't a "Need To", and I've seen water in the field at least 2-3' deep and flowing over the road going back there. The woods back that way is on rising land, so there is always "Higher Ground" for animals, with shade to rest in. It gets sun early morning and parts are shaded by 3pm. I would like to keep them to the field, but if it holds water, then will have move their quarters into the woods. @Latestarter  walked the ridge that those woods climb up to....Just hope that I can cut it every 2-4wks and get by with it.....I keep the other 2 fields cut, but only mow sections or strips, so there is always browse. Guess I'll get to town on Mon during the rain and get the staples...


----------



## greybeard

If you have to mow, you're under stocked. Need more animals.


----------



## Bruce

Oops! Sorry you had to get everything out there for nothing. What you need now is a dump cart. I know @greybeard has a dedicated "fencing trailer" but I get by just loading everything in the dump cart (*) and taking it out with the garden tractor. Lots easier than lugging it all as some fencing stuff is cumbersome, some heavy, some both and there are just so many smaller things. One trip out, one back and if you OOPS don't have any staples you can just leave everything in the cart until you remedy the situation.

* which is also used to move compost, chainsaw, firewood, rocks and anything else I don't want to carry.


----------



## Mike CHS

Same here - we have a garden cart we got from Tractor Supply several months ago when they had it on clearance.  We used to have the one they have on sale all the time for $99 but the tornado totaled that one.  We either pull it with the mower when it doesn't have the bagger on it or with the golf cart.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've been thinking about one of those carts/wagons and think it would surely be a Wise purchase and a real saver for me, back, and legs.
I am also wondering about the possibilities @greybeard and will probably start a new thread and will be anxious to read your advice about it. The immediate plans are short term, but having more animals may just happen sooner than later. I just need to get the proper set-up and guidance. In the short term, do ya have a suggestion on good info on Shorthorn?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Today was a recoop day for me, and didn't do very much beyond the animal duties. I did snap a couple of pics tho to Share....
 ....the first tomato is growing..... .....the squash is coming right along too...... ...the black iris is still producing blooms.
We are now looking for some LaManchas to expand and grow the goat herd, but they will be kept separate from the 3 we have now. We are wanting 2-4 does, and are taking our time looking, because they will be the foundation of our future in goats. I certainly am hoping that by this time next wk the fence will be up and close to being Ready for some action....


----------



## Latestarter

Just got my Lamanchas today.   Nice to have them home.


----------



## Mike CHS

I do hope you are able to get it done.  We felt such a burden lifting with our schedule the day we finished our latest one.  I was even able to go out today and chain saw a bunch of locusts we cut down last month.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya know Mike, that is exactly what I just can't wait to do. If I want to work some at the pond, fish, cleanup the ditch bank, or work on more fencing or bldgs I can spend the day at it without starting/stopping to cater to animals....or have time to go to some auctions....even may be head your way for a visit. I'm gonna get there one day.
I am really Happy for ya too LS, sure hate it about the pig. Those beautiful girls and little ones sure give the place a better look, too. I tried to post a link, but it didn't work...but, if ya go to youtube and search for Kencove Wire twisting tool, you'll see a video of how to use that little thing I gave to ya when ya visited.


----------



## Bruce

I can post a picture of my first tomato too! About the end of JULY! 

You will find a dump cart most useful Fred. I bought the Sears 10 cu ft cart (which they show for $139) when I bought my garden tractor. I haven't the slightest idea where it rates on a comparison of what is available.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I raised cattle years ago but at the age I am now I don't want any animal bigger than I am.  Manhandling an 80 pound lamb is about as bad as I want to do.



Amen to that! Last cows we had.......Dummy me opened my Dummy mouth and remarked that I always wanted a Longhorn. DH asked why and I said that I always wanted one......you know where this is going, right? Three weeks later I had a red and white speckled Longhorn bull. I shore lived to regret those Dummy words falling out of my Dummy mouth. I carried a piece of galvanized pipe and I took a "batter up" stance, when he lowered his head and ran at me, I cracked him on the nose as hard as I could swing. When he stopped, I ran at him, beating him with that pipe, then he'd run from me. Every. Dadburned. Day.

And _that _is why we have sheep!


----------



## Mike CHS

It is a feeling of total relief Fred.  We still have a ton of work to do but between the paddock and all of the other ways we have to graze it is a total load off.  Our neighbors went camping this weekend and we took care of their pregnant sow, pregnant mare, pot belly  pig, chickens, cats and dog and it was easily fit into our schedule.  

He will return the favor of course and is a good friend.

If you can't make it here we will make it there.  We are working on ways to not be required here 24/7.


----------



## lcertuche

So good to have neighbors willing to help out. I had a couple of steer calves over the years but they were sweethearts. Had they stayed 'bulls' that probably wouldn't have been the case.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got to town this morning ahead of the rain, and ordered CPs, 2-12' gates, and 1-4' gate....and 8lbs of staples...
That put a bit of a Bite on the ole Pocket. I stopped by the extension office and picked up a soil sample box to get some soil analyzed. After we ran by WallyWorld for supplies, we got home just ahead of the rain...great Timing!
No goat walk today, so pleased to have a rest period. I'll be out tomorrow stretching some fence, Finally!!....


----------



## Mike CHS

The rain just got here a half hour ago.  We took it easy yesterday (sort of) but spent 4 hours today pulling weeds and using the weed eater.  I love my Stihl machine but it sure gets heavy after that long.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We ended up with .6" in the gauge out of it. Ducks had a blast, but we needed the water in the ground...eventho it just means the grass will be Growing....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yesterday was just a lost cause, I went out to start the stretching and it began to sprinkle....Crap!!....It ended up sprinkling on/off for most of the day. When the sun came out, and with fresh water on the ground the Humidity really shot up. To say the least, I was a bit perturbed. I went out to tend to the ducks for the evening and tossed their hay into their bedding area and went to stand up....Bam!! I could straighten up and "Knife Stabbing" pain gripped my lower back/left hip area and ran down my leg....I couldn't stand and couldn't breathe....yep, that dang pinched nerve grabbed me. The muscles were spasming and wouldn't stop. I texted Joyce to come help me, tho being in the sticks they don't always go straight thru. It took about 15-20min for her to get it. She had to finish things while I gingerly made my way back to the trlr. I got something to eat a took a Relaxer and laid down. So, since my helper is suppose to come today to get started, I'm not really sure if it will happen. I have never had it to subside that quickly, it usually takes about a week or so. We are suppose to get rain all day on Sat, but maybe Sun will be productive. What a time for this darn thing to "Raise its Ugly Head", but complaining has never made it heal any faster, or it would already be gone....
Now, here it is at 4am and I can't get back to sleep, so I decided to share my Pain with y'all....


----------



## norseofcourse

Yikes, that's sure painful, I've had a similar pain a couple times in my life - once when putting on my coat, could not move or even hardly talk.  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh no - there's no good time for that to happen either.  Sure hope you can talk that back into relaxing and get on with your projects!


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry man... I too have back issues so can totally identify. I had to call an ambulance one time as I could not straighten up to get off the floor. Any time I even sense a tinge, I immediately stop whatever I'm doing (like flipping a light switch on ) and determine if standing against a wall or sitting down would be better and then veg for a minimum of a day or two. Hope yours releases you sooner rather than later. I know you're really wanting that fence finished. I'm sure your animals do too


----------



## Mike CHS

This is one of those BTDT.  I haven't had too many issues since I had surgery back in the 80's but occasionally get that same shooting pain until Teresa bought us an inversion table.  Kind of lets you do some traction at home and for relatively little money.

Sure hope it gets better and you get moving again.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yesterday was just a lost cause, I went out to start the stretching and it began to sprinkle....Crap!!....It ended up sprinkling on/off for most of the day.


FYI, once can stretch fence in a sprinkle 

Dang, I'm sure sorry about that nerve. I've only had pain down the leg once (when I had shingles, I suggest you decline if someone offers you this disease!) but like @Latestarter said, if I'm doing something and feel a twinge in my back, I stop moving and see what I can do to let it release. Otherwise NO FUN trying to move.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, the help didn't show up today...No Call/No Show. It really doesn't surprise me tho, it has happened so many times before. I rested my back last nite and all morning just waiting to see just what I could do with him here. I took my last pain pill about 30min before he should've pulled up. So, since it is up to me....I put my "Big Boy Panties" on and went to see what I could do. I rolled 3 rolls of fence downhill and to spots to be used in, then after goat walk and a bite to eat I got started cutting the verticle wires to wrap around the end post I got that done except for the bottom 4 wires, the back just couldn't take the bend that far down. By the time I got all that done the back was beginning to spasm again, so called it quits. I'm going to get some more wrapped and twisted, then work on stretching them. It is always nice to have assistance, and the animals try to help every chance they get. Here is KiKi trying to help with wrapping and twisting the fence....
  ....i don't think she was understanding the concept.... It is really nice they are willing to Help, but........ A while back I came across a little tool to aid in twisting the wire... 
   ...it does a pretty good job, but it does get tight twirling it in some places, but does really good with most....sure was worth the $1.75. Here is what I ended up with today....  ...I do have a question here, should I cut the wire and then stretch it, or can I stretch it with the roll behind me cut, wrap, and twist...and then remove stretch bar to start the next pull? Does it really matter?
We took the goats to the ditch bank today and they found some sweet gum branches low enough for them to get to, they devoured them. Here is a couple of pics of Lightning, he was using me to stand up on....   Those lips, tongues, and mouths work 90 to nothing chomping on those leaves....and sound like a group of kids eating corn chips with all the crunching and lip smacking going on.........really an experience to witness @Latestarter .....


----------



## Mike CHS

I have done it both ways Fred but I prefer to cut it and then stretch. Less weight to mess with but I usually have Teresa and often Jaye to help pick the fence up as I stretch. I can do it alone but it is a pain as you already know.  I use all of the waste to put around small trees that we have planted in the pasture so the waste isn't really wasted.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yes Bruce, one can stretch a fence in a sprinkle, but it isn't a Have to situation, and I don't like my tools getting wet, then having to dry and oil them. Not to mention, I thought I had help coming today..........


----------



## Baymule

Hope you feel better soon. Try not to hurt yourself any worse than you already have LOL

We still haven't finished fencing around our place. Since moving here 2 1/2 years ago, DH has had a triple bypass, oral surgery, knee replacement, and shoulder replacement surgery, followed by months of therapy and recovery. One of these days we'll get it all done.....


----------



## Bruce

I found you can grip the "twirls" in regular pliers and tighten them right up.  As to cutting and pulling or pulling and cutting, I prefer the pulling and cutting method since it leaves a bigger "remainder". You may be able to leave the stretcher bars in place and start the next pull with the inside of the roll getting attached to the next post. It is already curled tight Of course that ASSUMES the remaining length of fence is such that you can anchor the stretcher bar end to something.  If not, you'll have to move the bars anyway. I can see Mike's reasoning on cutting first though. 

I'm not seeing the inline T-posts in the picture with the fence rolled out. Not sure I would want to fight getting them pounded in after the fence has been stretched tight. First you'll catch all the studs on the fence. Second the post pounder will start smacking on the top of the fence unless you have someone helping to pull the top of the fence away. 

Don't crank too hard on that welded wire fencing.


----------



## Latestarter

I know you tried to explain how this thing worked when I was there Fred, but a picture really is worth a thousand words. Now I "get it"


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Bruce the reason ya don't see the Tpost is, since the goats like to rub along the fence, the Tpost will be on the outside of the fence...not the inside. This is because the fence will receive more pressure from the inside rather than from the outside. I didn't want to "Thread" the fence behind them, but in front of the wood post, so I will drive them with some pressure on the fence, but before it is tight and ended. Plus, it is something that greybeard stated in another thread about getting posts lined up.....he stated that a stretched fence shows ya exactly where the post is to go, without using rope, lines, or other ways of marking the fence line. It is for all those reasons that I haven't driven any yet....


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Latestarter I did have ya in mind when I took the pics, so ya could "See" it in use. Glad that it helped, I'd have done a video, but posting would have been impossible, because I still haven't figured out the link thing with this phone.


----------



## AClark

Baymule said:


> You might want to install 16' gates for truck or tractor traffic. I have a 12' gate going into the barnyard and the gatepost has been snapped...it is sporting a T-post support right now...... a 16' is in the plans....



^ This. My parents have one gate that is so narrow my dually barely fits through it, and I cracked my mirror on it trying to back up because my rear fenders weren't going to fit. You should have seen me getting their 16 ft horse trailer out that gate with my truck...I rubbed the trailer tires on the railroad tie. I didn't have much of an option though, it's at an angle and narrow, better than rubbing the fenders I guess!

The big thing there is, that's the gate leading into the corrals and the feed barn, so there's no getting around not going through it. We usually load horses in the pasture before the gate, but the stud we were moving wasn't being cooperative. Moral of the story, don't put small gates where a truck and trailer might have to go in! lol


----------



## greybeard

For entrance gates off a road..do yourself a favor and inset the gate. Most of the time, unless one is pulling wide ag equipment like a combine or hay baling/mowing equipment, a 12' gate is ok. 14' gate is better but the real reason gate posts get hit is there isn't room for the driver of the vehicle to get his truck and pulled load lined up straight with the gate opening.
In addition, I hate having to leave 1/2 my trailer or all my truck and trailer sitting out in the middle of the public road while I go open the gate. Same with exiting and pulling out on to the roadway. I don't like to pull out on the road and then have to get out leaving the truck blocking the road while I close the gate.
I find this problem especially true in residential areas and backyard type farms where the fence runs close to the paved road. Even with a 16' wide gate opening, if there isn't room for you to get lined up strait with the opening, there is still a likelihood the trailer will hit the gate post when leaving or entering.
This is a fancy example, but you can see what they have done here to allow a long vehicle to enter easily. The actual fence is in the extreme foreground out of picture.
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/4c/35/31/4c3531dcfa0a6bf5796e41a5deefa22b.jpg


Do this:


----------



## lcertuche

I too have muscle spasms in my back (and everywhere) so just a few words. Epsom salts in a hot bath.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Having been a OTR Big-rig driver, I'm certainly aware of the lack of consideration of turning allowances and the overall length that straightening out takes. Any docks and warehouses built prior to the '70s was made for 42' trlrs, not 53'. You'd be flabergasted at some of the spots pencil pushing idiots wanted me to wiggle and finesse into for pickup or delivery. That is why the 2-12' gates are a straight pull-thru, with the one having plenty of room to swing and straighten to enter. It isn't for an 18wheeler, but a pickup with trlr will have no problem. This is in the goat area, so it isn't made for big animals, those areas that will have larger animals will have larger access for larger vehicles and equipment. There is even a 28' driveway off the road to turn in on, because I would bring the rig and trlr home and park it for time off. So, I am in total agreement with y'all on the suggestions. @greybeard I have been in both of your scenarios many, many times and it is unsafe and very irritating....one was around Houston and another up in Grapevine. I had to center the rear tandems to cross the drive as I backed in off the road, with the outside tires off the concrete drive, because they had no turn around room by the bldg. I really like your set-up and gate there....took some sizeable trees to make those posts, I tell ya.


----------



## CntryBoy777

lcertuche said:


> I too have muscle spasms in my back (and everywhere) so just a few words. Epsom salts in a hot bath.


That does sound extremely good....except for 1 thing....I'm 6'2" and it has been a really long time since I could lay in a tub, if the chest is in the water...the legs are sticking up the wall close to the shower head....or, if the legs are in the water...I'm sitting straight up. I only take showers, but I use the 40gals of Hot water....140° until it isn't warm anymore.


----------



## AClark

What Grey posted is exactly how my parents front gate is. You can pull a full tractor trailer in front of the gate without hanging out in the road. It is super nice, since you have to make a left into their place most of the time and people try to pass you while you're turning and other stupidity. 

You're almost a foot taller than I am and I don't fit in the bath-tub to soak either, my legs hang out. You need a hot tub to get your soak on.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya know AC, I've never been in one....and if I could afford it, I'd be shopping for a new-to-me vehicle....


----------



## AClark

I see them on Craigslist for free sometimes, with the stipulation that you have to move it off their property - it's really tempting. I'm the same way, I can find a lot of better things to spend $5k on, but if it's free...well...lol. I've never had enough folks to help me move something that heavy though, most of the time it's just DH and me, and maybe someone from work if he can convince them to work for beer.


----------



## Mike CHS

I wouldn't be able to accommodate anyone wanting a bath.  When we renovated we pulled out everything including bath tubs and refit with showers only.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I wouldn't be able to accommodate anyone wanting a bath.  When we renovated we pulled out everything including bath tubs and refit with showers only.


Get 'cha a #3 galvanized tub........


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> I really like your set-up and gate there....took some sizeable trees to make those posts, I tell ya.


Oh no! That's not MY place. I just searched and found it to use as an illustration. I'm all about function and place little to no value on form or fashion. It has to work, and last a long time. That's all.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> I wouldn't be able to accommodate anyone wanting a bath.  When we renovated we pulled out everything including bath tubs and refit with showers only.


The bathroom was one of the concessions I made to my wife when we had this house built. 12' x 16' and has a Jacuzzi/jet tub and a standard walk in shower on the opposite wall. I've only been in it a few times after I had been out working all day in the cold and rain. Can't stay in it long..the center jets don't turn off and they beat my hips to death. She can and does sit in it for hours tho.


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> Get 'cha a #3 galvanized tub........



We used a horse trough inside a screen tent during the summer and moved it into the kitchen in winter for the 1st year we were renovating.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Get 'cha a #3 galvanized tub........


Just like the good old days! There you go @CntryBoy777, build it up on an iron rack and you can make a fire under it to heat the water.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Nope....I'll go to WallyWorld and get a $15 pool and use the 35gal cast iron kettle to heat some water in...
But, I'll just stick to a Hot shower and pills....I hate for 'em to go to waste....


----------



## Mike CHS

We went modern and got a water trough heater to make sure we had hot water.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That was a really good idea Mike...talking about "Roughing" it, we just got sent to the pond a few times with a bar of soap.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> 35gal cast iron kettle to heat some water in...


Dang, you could almost just sit in that!     But it must be seriously heavy...


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sure is FEM....Mom never wanted to get rid of it....cause we might Need it again one day. It used to be used during slaughter days decades ago....


----------



## greybeard

I have one of those old cast iron wash pots too. Most were used for clothes washing out in the yard--not really big enough to scald a hog in. Mine's not in very good shape and I sure get tired of moving it around every time I mow the yard.


----------



## Latestarter

I wish I owned a ranch large enough to need/"justify" an entry gate like that... ummm let me re-phrase... Wish I could AFFORD a ranch large enough... 

On the issue of bathtubs, I have never quite understood their size. I mean aside from bathing a baby/child or the occasional dog (or other animal), they're about useless for most adults. I mean, even the jetted tubs for the most part, or those fancy corner tubs, aren't very accommodating size wise. IMHO a tub should be 6' long minimum (at the bottom), present width is OK unless you want to share your soak, and capable of holding at least 24" of water depth. While we're at it, lets install a heating element around/under it for a couple of wraps so we can keep it "hot" long enough to really enjoy a good soak in it. I love a nice hot water soak with jets, & I have my jacuzzi, but it wouldn't be good for me to use it to bathe in, and I can't really add epsom salts to it


----------



## greybeard

I think you have tubs confused with beds LS. You are supposed to sit in a tub, not lay down & sleep in it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has been another day of on/off showers, but hevier rain is coming....they are predicting between 3.5-4.5" by tomorrow afternoon. I did make it to town and back today before it started and they delivered the CPs and gates too. I went out to put up a few of the Cps around the garden, and it started raining again. Now, I'm not the "Brightest Bulb on the String", but it sure does seem that I'm suppose to wait to get something Accomplished around here. I guess I'll use the time to let the back rest for Sun. We've only gotten .2" of water today, but the humidity has been really bad....the air is so thick ya can cut it with a knife. I know those at higher elevations probably have never experienced that Pleasure. The big push of storms is all thru the nite, so may be we can get some sleep between the Booms....


----------



## NH homesteader

Stay safe! I hate humidity. I've been to Florida and Arizona, much prefer the dry heat, if it has to be that hot. This is why I want to move to EAST TN! Not so bad there! 

Good plan, get some rest so you can get back to work!


----------



## Bruce

Tough to get anything accomplished besides getting your boots stuck in the mud with that much rain!


----------



## Mike CHS

This kind of weather makes us really appreciate our elevation and hills around us.  There is almost always some wind.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh if we get that much water there will be plenty of grass to mow for sure....


----------



## CntryBoy777

This evening it was 74° outside, and while I was just standing watching the ducks, I was sweating.


----------



## goatgurl

i'm sitting here saying "self, what is their problem with not fitting in a tub?"  then I remember that not everyone is 4'9"  baaahaaa.. guess there might be at least one perk to being short.  do love me a long soak in a tub of hot water


----------



## Bruce

I think the reason tubs are the size they are is the amount of water (and energy needed to heat it) they use. And no @goatgurl, some of us haven't seen 4' 9" for a LONG time! Makes it tough for you though. "What, you want ADULT styles in that size " We used to know a woman that was about your height. Had to get everything tailored.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, my Mom was 5'1", I passed her up in Jr High school. She made most of her own clothes or altered them. I was always called to get stuff down for her in the kitchen. I always got pinched when I would pat the top of her head.


----------



## Bruce

Not nice Fred!! You need those shorter people to get stuff off the low shelves we can't even see into let alone get down to! I am more than happy to get stuff off high shelves at the store for shorter people and I move stuff from the back to the front so they can see them. Nothing fun about looking for a specific product when you can't see the back of the shelves, low or high depending on your stature!


----------



## Latestarter

So there ya have it Bruce! A reason to come back out of retirement! See if the store(s) will hire you to face those high shelves!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, I'm more than willing to assist others too @Bruce , I do it all the time. Joyce can still get down on her knees, so the low shelves are hers to get....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thank goodness they were wrong about the 3-4.5", we are sitting at .6" right now, but the bulk has moved on with just some more on/off showers. Joyce said the boomers came thru around 3am, but I didn't hear anything. It sure is wet out there, tho. It is suppose to be cooler today and tomorrow in the 60s, so may be a little later I'll take advantage of the wet ground and work to get the CPs in place with some Tpost pounding. I will have to wait on using hog-rings, so will just use zip ties for now. I have them on hand, and a couple of wks before my $$ comes again. The family gathering is coming from this next amount, so I have to use what is on hand for now.
The big disappointment that I have is that I have to figure out how to get the gates to work, because my inexperience and lack of ability has left me with some large gaps on either end of them between the posts. I allowed way too much room for doubt. It would be fine for the goats, but the birds would go and come at will, which will allow small predators that same ability. Oh well, live and learn....I'll deal with it later on, I gotta stay focused on getting the wire up. The guy is suppose to show up tomorrow, so we'll see how that goes. I'm going to get some more wire started today, so we can spend more time stretching tomorrow.


----------



## Mike CHS

This may not work for you but you can often just nail a 2x4 on the post where your gap is to close it up a bit.  They can interfere with the gate opening so a time or two I had to cut a bevel on the edge to allow the gate to fully open.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I have done the same trick with the 2 x 4.


----------



## goatgurl

I was at the grocery store the other day trying to get something off the top shelf when an elderly lady who was almost as short as I am said "i'll get that for you" proceeded to pull her walking cane out of her buggy and used it to get the box off the top.  more than one way to skin a cat I guess.  made my day.  and guys i'll be happy to get things off the lowest shelves for you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

My grand accomplishment today...
 ...I drove 3 Tposts and leaned 3 CPs up to just see how it was going to do. My back is really bothering me today, and all my "Big Boy Panties" are in the dirty clothes ti be washed....


----------



## Mike CHS

I think we all take pretty good bites of 'to do' things every day and I put myself in the status of - If I get something done today, I don't have to do it tomorrow,'  That looks good and sturdy and that is all that matters.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks Mike, I still have to situate it and anchor it, find out where Joyce wants the gates and stuff. I have never worked with them and I'm like a kid with a new "Toy" just trying it out for size and future possibilities....


----------



## Bruce

I found I needed a T-post in the middle of the 16' panel. They are stiff but not THAT stiff


----------



## CntryBoy777

I came to the same conclusion Bruce...and with the ground so saturated it was pretty easy driving the Tpost. When I get them set and connected together they will have the middle one two, cause the goats will certainly be rubbing on it.


----------



## Baymule

Cow Panels = instant fence, instant pen, instant bean or tomato trellis, instant hoop shelter.....what's not to love about cow panels??


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> Cow Panels = instant fence, instant pen, instant bean or tomato trellis, instant hoop shelter.....what's not to love about cow panels??


For me, regarding fences, it would be the cost per foot..on 124 acres, I have exactly one cattle panel and it's leading down from the end of a cross fence into the big pond to keep the cattle from going around the end of the fence in dry times when the water level is lower.


----------



## Baymule

@greybeard I don't know how you do it!  Only one cow panel!


----------



## Bruce

At $1.44 + tax (if applicable) per foot he's doing it by not going broke!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Today I got a little bit accomplished between and during some light sprinkles, since the helper was a No Show again. I got another roll cut, wrapped, and twisted...ready to stretch....
 ....I got another roll cut and ready to wrap and twist. Also, I rolled all the rolls to their places along the posts. Something else I got done was twisting and ending the free ends of the brace wires....   ....I did get a scrap piece of 2x6 to check out the distance on one of the gates and here is what it looks like.... ....I just have to find something to take up the slack with the difference between the latch....built for a 2" diameter pipe, but the gate is 1 1/2" pipe.... .....any suggestions?
Oh, I did see this today too, the honeysuckle is blooming and smelling sooo Good....


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> .....any suggestions?



Yep--there should have been a set of bushings in the package to make up the difference. They are the 2 'U' or 'J' shaped things in this picture:
https://i5.walmartimages.com/asr/54...35c1_1.dd16ec1cc7db072931e668bc6b933d22.jpeg?





I know the ones sold at Southern Staes, TSC and Walmart all come with them.

You can see them installed (the silver parts) in this picture:


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay...found them...thanks  @greybeard , I put them in another box when I was looking at the latch....whew!!


----------



## goatgurl

duck tape, baling wire and cattle panels!  my place would fall apart without any of the 3.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@goatgurl I'm the only house on my road whose mailbox is duct taped to a Tpost....when I give directions here I tell what road to get on and look for it....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I started out on the fencing this morning, lasted for 1 more roll. I was trying to one of those tiny bent staples they use with a pair of hognose pliers....the grip "Slipped", threw me off balance and yep....Cringe. So, I sat on the roll and snipped the verticles to wrap and twist. I came in afterwards to stretch out. This afternoon I got gas and harvested the clover.....here it was before....  ....this is after my work.... 
We have rain coming beginning Wed and again next wknd, so I had to go ahead and cut it. Most all the clover blooms were already seeding. Gotta get the bermuda to start coming along and keep the johnson grass at bay. I'm working on getting the 6 rolls started, then stretch it....since it is a Joyce and me job to get done.....


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry you're once again enduring pain. The field(s) look great. Finally got my back field finished today. Started on the front pasture and broke my mower  Ran over a "submerged log" in the deep edge grass and jammed the blades to a complete stop and engine stall. Now the blades aren't working at all. Bought a 3 year warranty with it and called but soonest they can pick it up is 5/3  Then figure at least 2 weeks for repairs and by the time I get it back I'll need a bush hog and tractor to get through the front field. Gonna call Lowes direct tomorrow (store rather than warranty) and see if it would happen any faster if I bring it to them at the store.

just keep puttering along as best you can... Eventually you'll have it complete... then you'll find something else to keep you occupied. Might involve cattle...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh my Joe!! There is a couple of things that may be the problem. The blades could be bent or jammed in the deck. I doubt the shaft in the engine is bent, since the blades are belt driven. If there isn't any oil leaking from the engine it shouldn't be fatal. If ya could put it up on some blocks or jack stands, even some ramps, ya could look under the deck and see if there is an immediate easy solution. Hopefully the engine didn't jump timing, but if the blades are jammed or bent ya could simply change the blades yourself and be back in business. Once the blades are freed the engine should turn over. Hope it is a simple fix, and could be much faster than dealing with warranty work and the "Hoops" they make ya jump threw @Latestarter


----------



## Latestarter

Just got a call and they're coming Thursday to pick it up. Bought the warranty so I wouldn't have to mess with these very issues  No hoops at all really... Made the call, set the appt for pickup and there ya have it. The engine re-started just fine and runs the same as before. The issue is purely with the mower deck. I'm gonna have them sharpen or replace the blades at the same time. Will have to wait for their call to know what the problem is.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Spent the day basically on fencing prep. They are saying with this next round of rain beginning tomorrow afternoon/evening we could get 5" of rain...they have been way high so far, but just in case, I have to vet done what I can. I have 3 long pulls with nothing to use to pull to, and they are in the lower section of the field. So, tomorrow will be "Country Style"....if ya don't have what ya need, ya use what's available. That means I will use the van in the field to stretch the fence. It doesn't really require a ton of resistence to stretch 100' of 2"x4" welded wire fence. I know many will cringe about the fencing, but ya do what ya can as ya can, and my goats are all 100lbs or less. But, if the field gets that much water, and more coming over the wknd, getting anything else in the field will be wks. All the other places have gates that can be used to stretch each direction. I have 2 of the 3 rolls of fence wrapped and twisted, so that leaves only one left to do. I also have all the rolls clipped and ready to wrap and twist them, but focusing on the field right now. Hopefully, unless it rains earlier than predicted, we will be stretching fence tomorrow in the field. 
After this gets done and while it is raining, I have to get to the Doc. I was suppose to go the first wk in Mar, so I have been out of my pills for over a mnth now....heart, circulation, cholesteral, pain, relaxers, and a few others...plus I have to get my blood checked. I think I'll put cotton in my ears cause he is going to lecture me about it.....


----------



## NH homesteader

Eh I have welded wire. It's not perfect but it keeps mine in. It did not keep in two of the Nigies I sold, they would always find a weak spot and sneak underneath. Of course we didn't stretch it that tight either. I will not use it for bucks though, they'll get cattle panels. I figure if the welded doesn't keep them in, it's not that hard to add 2 hot wires to it. That'll keep them in.

Sheesh slacking on the doctor! We can all lecture you if you would like, haha


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm going to publicly say that you need your butt kicked.   I won't say anything else since you already know what it would be.  

Fred, there is nothing that can't wait till tomorrow but you are on meds for a reason.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

What they said x 3!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know....I know....but I've been dealing with doctors since I was 4 yrs old, and have taken more Pills than you could ever Imagine. I just haven't felt like taking the time, and sometimes I wonder just if they really matter that much. If I really felt like I had to have something, I surely would have gone before now. However, I'm not taking the breathing test, cause it is never good and Doc gets upset that I don't take it more seriously. I have a different way of believing, and somethings are just gonna happen. The Doc thinks I'm joking when I say that I'm not going to the hospital again, but I am as serious as I can be...been There...done That....got the Trophy....and burnt the Tshirt. I truly do know and realize y'all truly do Care and are extremely supportive...and that is why I have stayed here...only here....and post like I do. You ALL matter to me and encourage me to keep looking down the road and not settling for just the immediate plans, but expansion at that. I have "Blood Family" that don't care as much as y'all do for me. I often think how great it would be to stjll be driving a truck, just to visit you all....heck, could probably haul some things in to drop off as I go thru. So, yes I do receive your Care....and it certainly doesn't go unnoticed by me, either.....


----------



## Latestarter

Well said! Do what you need to do. I surely can identify with daily pill regimens... Sometimes wonder if I wouldn't be better off if I just stopped taking them all.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There's an old Bob Dylan song off of his "Slow Train Coming" album entitled "When You Gonna Wake Up", that I listen to quite often @Latestarter .


----------



## goatgurl

@CntryBoy777 i'm not gonna yell about your meds because others have already done that but I will say that it is my firm belief that God has given us one ticket to ride on this merry-go-round of life and not using the tools he gives you isn't ok.  it's not just you your actions effects.  you have a wonderful wife and some grandkids that have a lot to learn from you.  we really do care about you and want the best for you but you've gotta do the work yourself.  (stepping quietly down off soap box now)


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @goatgurl , I do appreciate the "Scolding", but it is my belief that The Father in Heaven that is my Master is all Powerful, and if His plans include me being here, then even if it takes a Miracle....I'll be here....but, when He calls I ain't hanging around. All pills are man-made, based on human knowledge. His ways are much Higher than humans, of which we are only 1 rung above animals. Angels are above mankind and are more knowledgeable and powerful than humans.....and it is the "Thief" that comes to "Kill, Steal, and Destroy". So, my trust and Faith is with Him, not in mankind.
I'll get off mine now.
And, I want ya to know that is not spoken with any malice, but with the sincerety of 2Timothy 2:24-26.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I think we all think you will do what needs to be done and all the 'scolding' was done with a smile.  You keep doing what you feel needs doing.


----------



## AClark

I can relate to not wanting to go to the doc. I have little faith in them. I went maybe 2 weeks ago because the nerve pain in my arm has been driving me nuts, we go through the whole spiel and he decides that cortisone injections would be good for my elbow since he says I have "golfers elbow". Ok, whatever, I'm sure it has nothing to do with the nerve damage and surgery I had on it already...so I call back to inquire about how safe it is going to be to inject my elbow and are they going to ultrasound it to make sure they don't hit the big nerve since it was surgically placed in an unnatural place. They said "oh yeah maybe that's not a good idea, we didn't realize you had surgery" - I'd like to mention now I brought in a full nerve conduction study which states the surgery and they made copies for my file...scary. Not to mention I have a 6+ inch scar on my elbow from the surgery which should be pretty obvious if you're looking at someones arm that has elbow pain. They cancelled 
I have no fear of needle sticks, but there's no way I'm going to let someone go in blind and hit an already irritated nerve because they don't want to take the time to look at it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got up with the "Whipper-Snappers" today for the early start, wanting to get as much accomplisbed as possible before the rain got here this afternoon. I went to do the goat "Rounds" before I started....and wouldn't ya know....those kind, thoughtful, and considerate Texas folks decided to share some of their Wind with us here....Thanks!!....
It was nice and Gusty too....blownin' in just the right direction, straight down the field. So, as @Mike CHS  said the other day about mice and men. I didn't want to fight that too, so I opted for the most dangerous spot in the fencing line, and since it was a short distance....I wouldn't have to handle a whole roll. Here is the spot....
 ....This is the piece that I couldn't do the bottom 4 wires the other day cause my back couldn't handle it. Now, I will admit I have sat down on tbe roll of fencing, or on the ground....tho, getting up ain't easy, but bending is not an option. This area tho, doesn't allow for that because everything ya see that is green in this postings pic is either...poison ivy, poison oak, blackberry briars, sumac, honeysuckle, and green biars....so, sitting isn't an option....and ya have to be "Suited Up" in there....as has been "Discussed" in another Thread....
So, the decision was made to attack....I won't bore ya with the "Details", but it was a bit before I got to this next stage here.... .....It took a little bit "Country" with some "Flatbedder" know how for this too work, but it did, so that is what Counts.
  I got the Tposts put in and was feeling better about this.
  ....cutting, wrapping, and twisting wires to end the Stretch....start with the middle wires first, and alternate above and below half-way of fence until only top and bottom wires are last 2 twisted.
  ....The job is complete...except there is a clearence problem because of uneven ground...so, will sandwich bottom of fence with wood, or put in a concrete wall....will probably go with boards. This side will only be duck and chicken territory, a part of the permanent fence that will be finshed after this too.
It really isn't what I wanted to work on today, but a piece of the "Puzzle" was finished.....and boy am I tired....Whew!!..


----------



## Mike CHS

But the evidence says it was a successful day even if somewhat painful.


----------



## Bruce

Whoo hoo Fred!! See, stretching isn't all that hard. And if it helps any, I've been known to sit on the ground when I work as well. I can't do the "catcher's squat", not if I want to be able to stand and walk later. Never have been able to, it isn't just my advanced age  And I can only kneel for so long.

When you talked about using the van for stretching where you have no anchor post, you meant you were going to use it as an anchor point, not the pulling force, right?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yep...just attach and pull fence to it as an anchor, not in using it to pull the fence.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks and sounds like things are firing up outside


----------



## Bruce

Oh that looks like so much NOT fun Fred!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just glad we got things tended to before it started...even a nice really Hot shower...before the power goes out. I hate it when ya get your head lathered up and Boom, Boom "Out go the Lights"....


----------



## norseofcourse

Your fence is looking really great.  You do more work than a lot of folks, me included.  I have put in wood posts and t-posts, but stretching wire is beyond me.  Good job!


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Just glad we got things tended to before it started...even a nice really Hot shower...before the power goes out. I hate it when ya get your head lathered up and Boom, Boom "Out go the Lights"....


After all these years, you can't find you own head in the dark?


----------



## Latestarter




----------



## CntryBoy777

We ended up with an even inch of rain last nite, and have more coming tomorrow afternoon/evening into Sat and Sun. So, I took a break from the fence and played with cattle panels around the garden today....I got one side basically done, but it ran into animal time, and I mowed field2 today, because of the 4 it is the lowest and holds water in places. They did move the 4-6" cone more to the north of us, and we are suppose to get around an inch thru what is coming....so, I'm guessing 2-3".
I laid out the other panels around the garden and Noyce commented on the arrangement....so, I guess I'll have to adjust the plans....tho, they had been thoroughly discussed previously.....guess it is one of those prerogative things...
Here's what is looking like so far....
 ....and here is what the garden is looking like so far.....


----------



## Baymule

We got a half inch of rain from that storm before it got to you. We saved you some and sent it to you!  About those medications.....my husband's memory got bad, so I started looking for the cause. He was taking a statin drug, Lipitor, for cholesterol. One of the side effects was _memory loss! _We went to his heart doctor with our concerns and he said stop taking it, which he was going to do anyway, but we didn't know if he could just stop taking it or if he had to taper off. His memory has returned, that was scary! And his cholesterol is being controlled by diet. Good food from the garden, home raised meat and eggs, plus what we need from the store, prepared in a healthy way.

So maybe you need those meds, maybe they don't make one cotton pickin' bit of difference. Only YOU know. My husband now only takes a blood pressure medication for his heart. I understand where you are coming from. Life is good only as long as life is good.


----------



## Latestarter

I don't know man... That garden looks like it's coming along nicely to me! Like Bay said, I only got about 1/2" out of that last big line that came through. It got a lot bigger as it moved over you and then on to Mike. I guess it affected all the way up to the Canadian border... Next one's coming starting tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Mike CHS

That garden is looking good but where are your rocky hills?

Bay may be on to something.  I was on 4 or 5 different statins for about a year and a half and had adverse reactions to all of them.  I had they symptoms that she mentioned plus some severe muscle pain, and even vertigo enough that a couple of times I felt like I was going to fall off the tractor.  I had zero stamina and any prolonged muscle strain had me feeling like I was going to pass out.  I literally felt like I was not going to last much longer and got rid of those things.  It took over 6 months to get over all of those things but I'm back to feeling like I was before those things.  We ate healthy most of the time but now eat healthy all of the time and it had the same affect (plus a lot of weight loss).


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have taken a variety of those statins...they change regularly, but there were reactions with some of the other pills so they changed it. Now I'm on Pravastatin. I have found out tho, that the care ya receive is dependent on level of insurance coverage and ability to pay big $$. Being on disability and only having Medicare along with the supplemental insurance there is a list of drugs that can be prescribed thru Obamacare....unless ya have the cash to pay the High price for something else. I go thru this every time I get my pain pills, because demerol isn't on the list and I have to pay full price. Also, I have been recommended for a MRI type test for my circulation problems, at least 3 separate times, but the gurus in the gov't will not Approve the test or the procedure that the results would require. So, I got what I got...and Life is what it is....that's part of the reason why I'm not going to another hospital....it's no longer about patient care, but is much more like cattle in a shoot at a stockyard. If nothing else, I'm going to die with my dignity and at home. I don't have time to waste being poked, prodded, and talked down too by nurses and doctors that consider me clueless....and they wonder "Why?" I'm not willing to Fight for every breath. Here is some "Food for Thought" for everybody that claims to believe The Holy Bible. If His Word says that it is so much Better THERE, then why hold on with "ALL ya Got" to what is here in this world?....do ya not truly believe His Word?...


----------



## greybeard

I take:
Metformin(glucophage) X2/day
Pioglitzone(actos) X1/day*
Clopidogrel(plavix) X1/day
furosemide (lasix) X2/day
atorvastatin(lipitor) X1/day
Losartan(cozaar) X1/day
Metorpolol(toprolXL) X1/day
81 mg aspirin X1/day
CoQ-10 (some hocus pocus BS supplement  which I'm fixin to stop as soon as I'm out of them)x1/day

and:
BYDUREON® (exenatide extended-release for injectable suspension) SubQ belly shot X1/week. This thing HURTS. short needle but relatively big diameter. Suspension is a mixable and is injected as a thick viscous gel like substance, that leaves big whelps under the skin for weeks.
http://www.images.indianewsreel.com/img/July2014/fcefa9e5-0e0e-44e5-8f99-6bd13d1829c9-BYDUREON.jpg

http://diabetesmedicines.in/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/bydureon.png




any side effects are just one more bit of adversity to be overcome.
Beats the alternative.

* for diabetes--currently off of it on orders from Cardiologist. She's the boss and gets priority over everyone else..period. (pretty easy on the eyes too and I might just run off with her.)


----------



## CntryBoy777

I hear ya greybeard, I take 16/day...no injections. Thankfully I don't have diabetes. I hear ya on the stomach shot...I was in ICU and they were giving me Heperin in the stomach. I withstood it for about 4days, and on the 5th day I told her she could take back out with her if there wasn't anywhere else to give it, she tried to force the issue, so I told her....if you take aim to give that to me, you'll find yourself up against that wall over there and I won't stop until security gets here. She turned and walked out with it in her hand. I was already on 5 different blood thinners and my stomach felt like it had been kicked by a mule. When I was 4 I was taking 40 pills a day....no Lie or exaggeration.....being in service you'll know what I'm talking about. My pills came in those huge green square glass bottles the Navy used to use back in the '60s.


----------



## greybeard

My biggest complaint is with my primary physician, and more directly, his staff. I have to give blood samples every time I go in there to monitor my liver function and a1c of course, and seems every time I go, they got a trainee taking the blood. The 'real' nurse is pretty good at it, but those nurse students/trainees doing their practicals couldn't find a vein if I outlined it in magic marker or pulled it out of my arm and laid it on the table. The one last month, stuck the needle way too far down toward the inside of my elbow, and I had already told here where the good vein was. When she couldn't get any blood, instead of pulling the needle out, she attempted to pivot the needle sideways, tearing  thru tissue and get the point of the needle over to the vein. The regular nurse came along about that time and made her stop, and took over without a hitch. I told one of those brown uniforms, "_If you hurt me, I'm gonna scream and they're gonna hear me all out in the waiting room and clear accross the street._" She did, and I did. The little boy waiting to get his taken, ran behind his momma and hid...

Once before, after 2 tries, they got their samples and right as I was going down to the exam room, they called me back and said they had missed the doc's order for another couple of tests and would need more blood. I told 'em no--your mistake, you done stuck me twice and your not going to do it again today. They put a post-it note on my chart wihich I saw while waiting for the doc and when he came in, I told him "You better look at that yellow note on my folder first" and explained why I refused. He just made a ugly face, excused himself and left the room. I heard the nurse's butt chewin that followed. He returned and said "we'll just get it next time".
I know they gotta learn somewhere, but they ain't every one gotta learn on me.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh don't ya just love it?....I agree with ya 100%!!....I have had blood drawn since 4yo and I was a senior in high school when I had to have some drawn....like your situation...there was a preferred nurse, but I got a yahoo....she did that same exact thing. I told her to remove the needle, she said no...cause then she'd have to re-stick me....after the spot started swelling about the size of a small chicken egg, I told either to take it out or I was gonna knock her up against the wall, and take it out myself and called her a *itch....very Loudly....my Mom worked for the Doc at the time. The nurse I liked came in and drew the blood, Mom made me go back and apologize to all for my language, but the Doc fired the nurse. I am adament about which vein gets stuck, now.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Thankfully i am so far holding my own on not needing any medications, i know that wont last forever though. I usually always refuse to have blood drawn...i have a extreme needle phobia. The few times i have let anyone drawn blood on me it was with a butterfly needle and i told them you got one shot at going straight into the vein and if you dont get it with that one shot your not getting it. 

In my defense you can see any and all veins near my skin perfectly clearly so there is no guessing needed.

The fence is looking good, we might get fences up in a few days but we dont put near the detail into them. I have never used welded wire but i have seen first hand what goats can do to welded wire so i've never used it, not saying yours will. 

We got hit by the same storm as you all but we didnt get it to badly thankfully.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, @misfitmorgan  they can do some damage, but I always make sure to put the horizontal wires on the animal side to keep them from the welds, and if I have to, I'll back them off of it with electric, or sandwich the fence with boards like my others are. I'm also going to put up a few spots inside with some fence for them to get their "Rub" on, too.
I've never been scared of needles....just the idiots trying to use them on me....


----------



## misfitmorgan

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh, @misfitmorgan  they can do some damage, but I always make sure to put the horizontal wires on the animal side to keep them from the welds, and if I have to, I'll back them off of it with electric, or sandwich the fence with boards like my others are. I'm also going to put up a few spots inside with some fence for them to get their "Rub" on, too.
> I've never been scared of needles....just the idiots trying to use them on me....



Our jerk of a buck that we sold would lean all of his weight into our fence and walk back and forth along it....which is why we put up hot wire...he was destroying the woven wire. It definitely does help. I'm thinking welded wire is probly easier to stretch as well. We just bought some more electronic netting which is by far the simplest fence to put up.

Also can i just say how jealous i am of your garden! We cant plant anything here until June 1st.


----------



## promiseacres

I sure feel for you guys with needing blood draws and medications... its ridiculous my DH had bloodwork a year ago. One thing the Dr was concerned about his chloesterol... said if it's high we will change diet first...well guess what it came back borderline high, they Reccommended a medication, number 1 side effect was leg pain..... we said no thank you. His leg is always painful since he broke it 3 years ago...  I personally can't stand blood draws. I warn them that I will bawl.... they all look at me like I am a big baby... I don't care was poked more than a hundred times during my last pregnancy. It HURTS!  But currently have zero plans to see a dr.... make sure my family gets there but so far I feel better qualified to keep myself healthy.  Between Dr's being required to meet minimum quantitis of tests to keep their hospital privileges and other Dr's answer to everything is obesity and anxiety.... just don't trust drs, health insurances. Biggest scams to take hardworking people's money.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

The big problem with welded wire is the fact of it only being 14guage wire, so it doesn't take heavy pressure very well. I doubt that we will have a buck, but if we ever do the pen he'll be in will be built for it. I hadn't planned on using welded wire this time, but it is what was available and within the budget. There is $30/roll difference in the cost of welded wire and woven wire....not really that much per se...but, when it is 6-7 rolls it adds up and there are other things that have to come out of my monthly $$ too. I didn't find out far enough ahead that the guy I was talking to at the CoOp didn't know the difference between welded and woven wire until I went to place the order, so the several times that I got prices to budget with, I had woven in my mind, but they don't even handle it except in 4' height and 330' rolls. Well beyond my ability to handle by myself. I like the extra foot in height to keep poultry inside.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@promiseacres yeh, I might not ought to share this, but what the heck. All but 2 scripts that I take have the side effect of constipation...it has become a big joke twixt Joyce and me when I get new pills, because it is usually has that side-effect. I haven't had the "Runs" in many yrs now....and I laugh everytime I see the commercial on TV about OIC....


----------



## misfitmorgan

CntryBoy777 said:


> The big problem with welded wire is the fact of it only being 14guage wire, so it doesn't take heavy pressure very well. I doubt that we will have a buck, but if we ever do the pen he'll be in will be built for it. I hadn't planned on using welded wire this time, but it is what was available and within the budget. There is $30/roll difference in the cost of welded wire and woven wire....not really that much per se...but, when it is 6-7 rolls it adds up and there are other things that have to come out of my monthly $$ too. I didn't find out far enough ahead that the guy I was talking to at the CoOp didn't know the difference between welded and woven wire until I went to place the order, so the several times that I got prices to budget with, I had woven in my mind, but they don't even handle it except in 4' height and 330' rolls. Well beyond my ability to handle by myself. I like the extra foot in height to keep poultry inside.



The 330ft rolls of woven is what we buy and oh my they are hard to deal with even for two younger people, we have to lay it on the ground and roll it to get it laid out then pick up and stretch it and attach to posts. The woven we use is only $150 for 330' so it is budget friendly for us. We got electric net because it is easy to take with us when we move and easily moved around. If we do get the new place there will be a lot of fencing we need to put up.


----------



## AClark

@greybeard ugh, tech students doing blood draws, might as well give them a knife so they can hit something! 
Before the baby was born I had a high glucose test, just 1 and 2 points over. It took that tech 4 times to hit the artery in my elbow, which is nice and big and close to the skin - you basically can't miss it. I left looking like a myoptic heroin junkie. Since my other arm is damaged over the artery, you can't poke that one there's a good 1/4 inch of scar tissue over it and it hurts and you can't see it, so they kept at the 1. I had to come back for another glucose test and it was the same tech, told them I didn't want him and I'd wait for someone else. These were soldiers at the post hospital in Texas - I don't let anyone E4 or below stick me anymore, they just don't have the experience.
I don't do "fishing", if they miss I make them pull it out and try again.

I had to go to the Dr yesterday. I have tonsillitis (yeah at my age, sad right) they pulled a strep test, it came back negative, they said they were going to treat it like strep anyway until the other culture came back. I'm on day 4 of some kind of nasty tonsil infection, so swollen I can barely breathe, and let's not even talk about what my breath smells like. So, I have 2 g (yes, grams not mg) of Amoxicillin to take daily, and it hasn't really kicked in yet, I wonder why they'd treat something that was negative for strep (which is gram positive and easily killed with the "cillin" family) instead of using something broad spectrum like Cephalexin, which gets gram negative bacteria. Now that it's the weekend, if the Amoxicillin doesn't kick it's ass, I have to wait until Monday to be seen again.
Their other suggestion is having my tonsils removed and gave me a referral. LOL, I feel like I"m a bit old for that, but I have a hole the size of a pencil all the way through one so maybe it's time.


----------



## AClark

misfitmorgan said:


> The 330ft rolls of woven is what we buy and oh my they are hard to deal with even for two younger people, we have to lay it on the ground and roll it to get it laid out then pick up and stretch it and attach to posts. The woven we use is only $150 for 330' so it is budget friendly for us. We got electric net because it is easy to take with us when we move and easily moved around. If we do get the new place there will be a lot of fencing we need to put up.


We just put one of those up. Rolled it off the back of the truck, stood it up on one end and DH unrolled it a couple of feet at a time while I tacked it to the existing fence. Took 3+ hours to finish I believe.
I looked it up and those rolls weigh 394 lbs. My teenaged son (he's about an inch or two taller than me, so maybe 5 ft 5) and I managed to lift it and walk it to the back of the truck, but couldn't lift it high enough to get it in, had to use 2 2x4's to make a ramp to get it in.


----------



## Latestarter

I bought the 330 foot roll(s) of goat & sheep fencing (also woven wire) and I WISH I could have gotten it for $150! Here it cost $269 a roll. Each roll weights ~286 pounds and 4 of those is what took out my rear window. I had to muscle them out of the truck by myself and will have to deal with rolling them out, stretching them, and attaching them myself as well. Maybe that's why I'm moving along so smartly here... I just can't wait to have to deal with that aspect...


----------



## AClark

Really that much? This was 47" high and cost $126+ tax here, 330 ft.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I haven't checked here on that, cause I can't handle it....but that was before I found out they deliver, and I can have them to place it on the ground so all I'd have to do is roll it. If I get the steers, then I'll have to beef up the wire....pun intended....and may use electric to control grazing. I wouldn't be concerned about the height either.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Y


Latestarter said:


> I bought the 330 foot roll(s) of goat & sheep fencing (also woven wire) and I WISH I could have gotten it for $150! Here it cost $269 a roll. Each roll weights ~286 pounds and 4 of those is what took out my rear window. I had to muscle them out of the truck by myself and will have to deal with rolling them out, stretching them, and attaching them myself as well. Maybe that's why I'm moving along so smartly here... I just can't wait to have to deal with that aspect...


Ya know LS, I've had the thought it would be nice at times to have some kind of sled on wheels to pull behind the mower, a bit lower than a wagon...about the height of a push mower.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Latestarter said:


> I bought the 330 foot roll(s) of goat & sheep fencing (also woven wire) and I WISH I could have gotten it for $150! Here it cost $269 a roll. Each roll weights ~286 pounds and 4 of those is what took out my rear window. I had to muscle them out of the truck by myself and will have to deal with rolling them out, stretching them, and attaching them myself as well. Maybe that's why I'm moving along so smartly here... I just can't wait to have to deal with that aspect...



This was not goat/sheep fence...it was field fence. It has the larger 4"x6" holes on the top and 4" x 4" on the bottom.



AClark said:


> Really that much? This was 47" high and cost $126+ tax here, 330 ft.



TSC is $150 and no place else locally to get it.


----------



## Baymule

@greybeard do you have prescription insurance? If not, download a discount drug card from www.texasdrugcard.com and it will save you a LOT of money. @CntryBoy777 same thing, Medicaid usually pays prescriptions pretty good, but if not, download a drug card at www.mississippidrugcard.com You can save it on your phone, or print it out.


----------



## Mike CHS

Teresa and I have been working with the 330' Sheep and Goat wire but when doing that is about the only time I'm glad for all our hills.  We just plan the layout and make sure to start on the uphill end and have a spot on the downhill end to stretch it out.  Our 2000' run has a slight slope but even that is better than flat for moving those heavy rolls.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> The big problem with welded wire is the fact of it only being 14guage wire, so it doesn't take heavy pressure very well. I doubt that we will have a buck, but if we ever do the pen he'll be in will be built for it. I hadn't planned on using welded wire this time, but it is what was available and within the budget. There is $30/roll difference in the cost of welded wire and woven wire....not really that much per se...but, when it is 6-7 rolls it adds up and there are other things that have to come out of my monthly $$ too. I didn't find out far enough ahead that the guy I was talking to at the CoOp didn't know the difference between welded and woven wire until I went to place the order, so the several times that I got prices to budget with, I had woven in my mind, but they don't even handle it except in 4' height and 330' rolls. Well beyond my ability to handle by myself. I like the extra foot in height to keep poultry inside.



Eos, my light colored EE has taken to letting herself out of the back. She flies up to the top of the 5' plus gate.



misfitmorgan said:


> The 330ft rolls of woven is what we buy and oh my they are hard to deal with even for two younger people, we have to lay it on the ground and roll it to get it laid out then pick up and stretch it and attach to posts. The woven we use is only $150 for 330' so it is budget friendly for us. We got electric net because it is easy to take with us when we move and easily moved around. If we do get the new place there will be a lot of fencing we need to put up.





Latestarter said:


> I bought the 330 foot roll(s) of goat & sheep fencing (also woven wire) and I WISH I could have gotten it for $150! Here it cost $269 a roll. Each roll weights ~286 pounds and 4 of those is what took out my rear window. I had to muscle them out of the truck by myself and will have to deal with rolling them out, stretching them, and attaching them myself as well. Maybe that's why I'm moving along so smartly here... I just can't wait to have to deal with that aspect...



When I had to unroll the whole 330' welded wire field fence, I put a long pipe through it, ran wire through the pipe so it acted sort of like an axle and tied the wire to the "hitch hole" on the back of the garden tractor. Unrolling was not a physical effort. I had already unrolled enough to attached it to the end post of the fence line so that anchored it. 

When I had to move the 330' roll of sheep and goat I rolled it onto an old plastic sled and dragged it. It didn't stay nicely on the sled but well enough that I could move it with only a "corner" dragging. Sure didn't want to try to "roll" it up (though slight) hill.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's what I did with these rolls, because the field was wet and I didn't want them stuck. I had them delivered to the house, so I just rolled them downhill. The way they are wrapped, and the nature of the material it doesn't "Unwind" very well. I'm waiting on a push mower to go kaput and have thought about making a fence Sled by taking engine off and use the housing....have to "Beef Up" the tires and make some other adjustments.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay, a bit about "Home Life" here. Joyce sits, eats, sleeps, and watches TV in her recliner. I sit in a chair at a computer desk and sleep in the bed....legs won't allow the recliner any more. I went out to put the ducks up and check on the goats, my normal routine. I got back in and Joyce was in the shower, since storms are coming we both have to get showers out of the way early.....I came to my chair and look what I had found....
 ...my dear Sweetie had thought about me and surprised me with a Treat.....so Thoughtful, Kind, and Sweet....


----------



## Latestarter

Love pea pods in oriental cooked foods. Know some eat the raw, never had the chance to try them that way. Love raw green beans. Should be similar. Love the crunch when you bite down


----------



## greybeard

should be easy enough to build something to pull behind a lawn tractor or even a pickup truck to move and unroll field fence with if you don't have a tractor.
I would never steal someone else's commercial idea of course, but just to get the brain cells working...
https://www.farmshow.com/a_article.php?aid=25524


----------



## goatgurl

now we all know that I use my lawn mower/tractor for everything I do.  and because I happen to be an, ahemm, older lady I have to figure out how to move things by myself because I can't get the dogs or goats to help.  the things I can lift I put into my little garden cart and for those things I can't lift but can roll I have an old car hood with cable attached which I also pull behind said mower.  roll things on it and take off.  metal car hood, from a small car btw, slides over the ground like it thought it should.  if I can get whatever on the hood I can move it anywhere I need it to go.   of course its not as cool as that little wagon thing greybeard showed but since I don't think I could lift a roll of wire anyway the hood works great.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Great idea!! @goatgurl ....with all the vehicles here "Rusting in Place"....not on our property...I might could come by one fairly cheap. The neighbor has about 10 VW "Bugs" sitting on his property, his dad collected them.


----------



## goatgurl

yup, I paid like $10 bucks for the thing.


----------



## Baymule

@CntryBoy777 thanks for the text tonight, but my text back to you would not go through. 3 tornadoes went through Canton, Tx about 25 miles from us, causing a lot of damage, 1 fatality and 50-60 people taken to area hospitals. Canton has a First Monday flea market that covers 400 acres and thousands of people are in Canton for it. It has been a hard evening for our neighboring town. @Latestarter texted me to alert me about the storms. I was able to text him back, but later on, I couldn't get through to him either.  Tornadoes continued to spew out of the storms. One headed up toward @Devonviolet. I was on the phone with her, describing what the weather man on our local station was saying. She and her husband took cover in the bathroom and waited it out. Then it was our turn. Our satellite TV froze and Devonviolet was describing what the tornadoes were doing in our neighborhood. They came close, but we are ok. It has been a wild evening. The rains have finally stopped, I bet the 5" rain gauge is over flowed, but I don't care enough to trudge through the dark up to the front gate to see.


----------



## Latestarter

Got a bit worried when I saw the tornado just west of you Bay... then later there was another headed what looked like right over you!  Figured you were on top of it so no sense texting you again. So glad you and yours escaped any damage. Sorry to hear about those who weren't so lucky. My weather radio hasn't gone off once with all this despite the warnings that include my county...  I don't get it but will have to do some serious checking into it as to why. I set it up according to the directions... Good to hear @Devonviolet is well also. I haven't even had really heavy rain here. Lots of thunder and lightning but that's about it.


----------



## Baymule

http://cw33.com/2017/04/29/watch-tornadoes-rip-through-canton-leaving-trail-of-destruction/

http://www.kltv.com/story/35285082/national-weather-service-issues-tornado-warnings-for-etx-counties

http://www.easttexasmatters.com/new...amaged-at-east-texas-car-dealership/702086521


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure glad everyone is okay there, hope no damage found in daylight....sure was a wicked looking line of storms there. We have only have a bit of wind and rain so far.


----------



## greybeard

update say 5 dead, dozens injured.

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/wea...ekend-plans-across-dallas-fort-worth-saturday


----------



## Bruce

Killer tornados, monsoon rains, high humidity, poisonous snakes. What's not to love about TX??? 
Glad you are OK down there!



greybeard said:


> should be easy enough to build something to pull behind a lawn tractor or even a pickup truck to move and unroll field fence with if you don't have a tractor.
> I would never steal someone else's commercial idea of course, but just to get the brain cells working...
> https://www.farmshow.com/a_article.php?aid=25524


Pretty slick actually. Not sure why one would try to unroll a 330' roll of fence vertically without a device like that.


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow how awful. I'm so glad you guys are all ok.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow - so glad ya'll are ok.  Earlier in the week we were told we'd catch some of it too - but thankfully it went well north of us.  We had clouds and wind all day, but not a drop of rain.  So sad about all the devastation and loss of lives...


----------



## Baymule

Would ya'll believe we only got TWO INCHES of rain?  The amount of water in the various tubs around here suggest we got a lot more. My husband said maybe the rain blowing sideways just couldn't get in the rain gauge.  That is very possible. I thought for sure that it would be over flowing. I haven't walked fence lines yet, but all the animals are present and accounted for.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Really glad all is intact there. We have .75" in the gauge so far, but constant rain all morning. Guess we've been given the day off, for the most part....still have to tend to the Beasts....Inside.........but, the ducks will surely Love their outing today for sure....


----------



## goatgurl

really glad youall are ok.  I worried about all of you.  we got some nice rain, and a few thunder boomers but that was about it.   late Friday night a tornado went a couple of miles to the west of us but thankfully no one was injured, just property damage.  I don't have a weather radio but I listen to a police scanner during bad storms.  the counties around me in ark. and ok. have weather spotters and deputy's who keep an eye on everything and chat quite a bunch and that gives me real time info instead of waiting for reports.   the nasty stuff yesterday went just to the south of us.  felt bad for the folks that were getting hammered.  and no @Latestarter it still hasn't filled my pond up.  youall stay safe.


----------



## greybeard

According to the last minute or so of this video, 3 of the fatalities were from an accident when 2 storm chasers collided.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Mike CHS y'all be Safe over there...looks like a leading edge is headed at ya over there.


----------



## Mike CHS

We just had a Thunderstorm come through with a lot of wind - hopefully we will stay on the edge of it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are up to 1.3" here.. they are predicting a rapid rise in the River and counties over there are taking precautions or moving things from low lying areas.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Glad everyone is alright!!

We are currently at 3/4" with another 1/2" forecasted today and tomorrow.


----------



## Bruce

That second video was pretty cool @greybeard, I've not seen videos of tornadoes when they are just forming. Sad about the 3 chasers.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I learned something today, and am passing it on, just in case others may face this same issue. The CoOp sells their gates by color, green is the cheapest priced. Yes, not knowing the technical differences, I went with the lower cost....not totally because of price, but just didn't think I needed anything heavier. Anyway, the piping is 1 1/2" pipe, and the hinge rings are 5/8" holes. For the 12' gates I purchased 3/4"x12" hinge bolts for the added support for the wider gate. Now the gates will not slide onto the 3/4" hinge bolt, and I don't want to drive it in to spread it to fit, because it would weaken the welds, so I will have to get 5/8" hinge bolts as long as I can find. Since they are relatively expensive for a bolt of that size, I thought I'd share the info, so it might save ya a couple of bucks. I will use these later on when I put up the steer pen to be built, so it won't be a waste, but it sure is frustrating finding out the finer details after the fact.


----------



## greybeard

Heavier gates require heavier pins. 
Regular Preifert 12' 'econo' tube gate weighs 52 lbs.
Their 12' bull gate weighs 102lbs.


----------



## Bruce

Would it be possible for you to file the pins on the 3/4" bolts? Only need to take off 1/16" all the way around. I guess that would make them prone to rusting though since you would take the plating off.


----------



## AClark

^ Maybe if you did that, hit it with a coat of primer or vehicle undercoating, but at that point you might as well buy new bolts unless you have primer laying around (I know I do). 

Here, the gray panels and gates are the cheap ones.


----------



## Latestarter

I go to the Priefert seconds store, right around the corner from the main factory and buy them for 1/2 price or less. Most of the time there's a slight bend from being moved by fork lift or really minor paint issues. and you can select which one(s) you want by checking though the stack to grab the least damaged. and color doesn't really matter


----------



## Red the butcher

Why not just get a small piece of 3/4 pipe and weld it on to the gate?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Cause I know nothing about welding, and have no welding equipment. I think 5/8" hinge bolts would be cheaper and quicker.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I would like to get a welder but haven't used one since Ag class back in High School.  There are several times in the last year that I could have used one.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Dh just got a 220 plug installed for his arc welder and i just bought him a wire welder a few weekends ago. It is nice because that and the truck we can get a bunch of the stuff done that we were waiting to have the resources for.

That said...i dont have a clue how to weld either, never even held a welder.


----------



## Mike CHS

@misfitmorgan just don't volunteer to hold down whatever metal he is welding with your hands.  I'll admit that I did that ONCE.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Mike CHS said:


> @misfitmorgan just don't volunteer to hold down whatever metal he is welding with your hands.  I'll admit that I did that ONCE.



Haha i know better then that. He tried a long time ago to have me pick the end of a bolt he had just sawed off....i told him no way i know that thing is hot. He also will try to hand me stuff he just welded, casually walk up and say "hey grab this and take it over there" ...my response "no way!!"


----------



## CntryBoy777

OUCH!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

The only welding I do is with JB Weld....I can handle that...


----------



## misfitmorgan

CntryBoy777 said:


> The only welding I do is with JB Weld....I can handle that...


Well now see what is wrong with that.....JB weld is good stuff 

I always wanted to try using that PC 9 stuff on something too.


----------



## greybeard

Try welding from an aluminum boat some day..........fun times...


----------



## Red the butcher

I love welding! Its easy! Nothing cooler than holding the power of the sun in your hand! Couldnt live on the farm without one. If you were closer i would grab some pipe from the scrap pile, zap it and probably charge you nothing. Oh and its common for be to have to file little burs off my wedding ring..... I try to remember to take it off.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Cause I know nothing about welding, and have no welding equipment. I think 5/8" hinge bolts would be cheaper and quicker.....


Same here!



Mike CHS said:


> @misfitmorgan just don't volunteer to hold down whatever metal he is welding with your hands.  I'll admit that I did that ONCE.


Um, can we all say OUCH! ?????


----------



## CntryBoy777

Since we didn't have "Gail Force" winds today, we were able to get outside and get a few things done. The younger members will probably not understand this, but the older members surely will....the "Curb Feeler" grass was getting a bit out of hand, so Joyce ran it over with the lawnmower....
 ...I believe its proper name is dalis grass. I worked on the garden fence, putting up another side and getting the first pcs wired together and attached to Tposts. I also came up with a new "Approved" of design. This is what I found on goat walk today....   these were already wrapped and twisted, and the rolls were around the posts....leaned up against the brace posts. There was another roll lying on the ground and it got rolled to a new spot too. Since we have more rain coming tomorrow evening, I also went ahead and mowed field#1 too...especially the low spot. I have to clean the bird areas tomorrow, especially the ducks...before it rains again. Then, I gotta get back on the fencing, my back is doing better so maybe I can pick-up the pace just a bit....


----------



## Mike CHS

You know your system but I find that when I go to far and then get a wee bit better, I'll speed up and get right back to where I was.  Steady as she goes gets it done.  

Many of us are at a point where the back won't hurt as much but it will not get better.  I'll quit nagging.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Awww, naw Mike....that ain't nagging, it is sound advice. What I'm talking about tho, in picking up the pace, is that I can bend down and get up without that 5 minute break to catch my breath...while my hand is massaging my back...


----------



## Baymule

You will have that fence up before you know it. You have the determination to see it finished and it will be finished. When it's done, throw a party and have Joyce bake a cake. Take a picture and post it!


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Baymule that's an "Idea"....cept, I think I'll ask for a Strawberry Pie....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Had a pretty full day today, started out wrapping and twisting some more fencing and unfurled 2 rolls to the stretch point and planned to stretch them this afternoon. Time passes quickly when ya are busy, and before I knew it Joyce was switching out the birds. That meant it was time to clean the duck pen, so I stopped what I was doing to take care of that. Just as I finished, here came Joyce again for goat walk...so, did our daily routine with them. Afterwards, I came in and got some cold sweet tea and let my feet rest for just a bit, then back out to feed the goats their dinner, and then went to get started stretching, as thunder rolled off in the distance. I was sure hoping to get this done before the rain, then Joyce hollared that it was dinner time....I reluctantly went in to eat, or better termed "Scarf" down some grub...ran back out to the fence. Got things set up and stretched pretty good...thunder still sounding in the distance, but getting closer. Got some Tposts, got them in to help support...I put one in the middle and the other 2 are 16' from the center in each direction. Feeling pretty good...too good it seems...cause when I went to cut the middle strands to wrap and twist....I had cut the fence about 4-5" too short to reach around the post. All the air went out of my "Balloon"....
By this time it was time to tend to the ducks for the evening and do goat check. On the way back to the trlr it started sprinkling. So, now I have to think about the best way to add on to the fence to end it. Any ideas?....I know I'm not the only one to face the quandry....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here's what it looks like right now....


----------



## Mike CHS

If you have a crimping tool that might work but I'm not sure what gauge wire you have.


----------



## Mike CHS

Fred - is the end that is too short in the left on your picture?


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is 14 guage. I was thinking about just adding a piece in that is long enough, or twisting a wire into the fence next to the post and wrapping and twisting it back to the fence a couple of squares down from that.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, it is...here's that end...


----------



## Mike CHS

This is one time that using welded wire will work in your favor.  If you were using woven wire and tried to just live with it, it could unravel over time.  It may not be the best way but since you are using welded wire you have enough nailing points to staple it enough to hold and wrap what you have left as best you can.  You could nail 3 or 4 squares in a row and it isn't going anywhere soon.

There are ways to make it lay flat against the end post even if it isn't "wrapped' all the way around the post.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thats good to Hear!....I actually thought there would be just a tad more stretch with it, but surely didn't want to be so precise. I will put some staples in it then and wrap and twist it, cause I think there is enough under the stretch bar to wrap and twist.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'll have anywhere from 2-3 feet of waste at every cut and usually plan on 5' of waste so I can use it around trees or other things.


----------



## Latestarter

As Mike said, just go vertically with staples down 2-3 rows and the fence won't be going anywhere fast. Wrap it as far as you can get it, staple the tag ends then bend them back over the staple and if you want over kill, staple it again. No big deal really.


----------



## misfitmorgan

I can't be of any help, we don't wrap posts here.


----------



## Baymule

misfitmorgan said:


> we don't wrap posts here.



You should try it, they make great CHRISTMAS  presents!


----------



## misfitmorgan

Baymule said:


> You should try it, they make great CHRISTMAS  presents!



 i will let DH know


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> You should try it, they make great CHRISTMAS  presents!






CntryBoy777 said:


> these were already wrapped and twisted, and the rolls were around the posts



I'm a wee bit confused. You have the T-Posts on the OUTSIDE of the fencing (as is usual when keeping animals IN) but the wood posts on the INSIDE?



CntryBoy777 said:


> So, now I have to think about the best way to add on to the fence to end it. Any ideas?....I know I'm not the only one to face the quandary....


The suggestions that you can staple it are good. When I used welded wire before, I put the staple over a vertical / horizontal wire connection. That keeps the fence from moving vertically or longitudinally with 1 staple. Don't mash them in too hard, you don't want to break the weld.

Looks like you are getting close to done!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yes Bruce the Tposts are outside the fence and the wood posts are inside the fence. I'm not even half-way yet, but this wind and rain is holding me up at the moment. Tho, the soggy ground makes driving the Tposts a bit easier....
I'm still working with the CPs around the garden tho, so at least there is some progress being accomplished.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Bruce  here us a pic from the "Inside" of the fence, and the alley formed between it and the garden....it is inside the CPs. If I have to "Pinch" a point to keep goats at bay, then this will be a part of the poultry area. This strip here holds water, and have had 6-8" of water standing on it. The ducks will Love it when it storms here....
The winds are dying down some, but are suppose to increase some around noon. I'm hoping to get that other piece stretched in the morning before it does. We're not expecting any rain for the next wk, but temps going into the mid 80s. This should let me get the back line stretched using the van as the anchor point.
I worked on connecting and wiring up the CPs up on this one side this morning, along with clipping the Tposts on the fence. This afternoon, I got the push mower and blazed a trail thru the jungle in the garden. Outlining the CP path to even yet another "Design Change".....a Famous person once said....if She wants it, then I want it....so, I heeded the "Wisdom" and blazed away....
So, I'll be busy this next wk...gotta get things ready for 2 Families to stay for a wk....8...4 adults...4 kids...and us. I'm kinda excited....I get a new Grill out of the deal. We'll be headed to the house sometime next wk...by next wknd anyway. Some are willing to help...., but some help is not Needed....tho, Appreciated. These boys have no idea what Hard work is all about. 1 doesn't want to get his hands dirty and the other....sometimes ya wonder if the elevator actually does make it to the Top floor....
Anyway, they really aren't bad guys....they are true-blue "City Boys". I thought about "Setting them Up" a bit, just for the laugh, but when the one that "Got It", doesn't "Get It"....ya just have to shake-your-head....


----------



## CntryBoy777

....OOOOoopppss
Here is that pic...I forgot to upload it....duh


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yes Bruce the Tposts are outside the fence and the wood posts are inside the fence.


I have nearly 400' of fence where every other post is alternated. One inside--one outside--next one inside--next one outside....

It gets cattle pressure from both sides, because it's the area I fenceline wean in so I wanted it to have strength on both sides.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got out this morning ahead of the wind and got this piece done.....
 .....I have things set-up so I might can get the field stretched....the backline....by Tues. So, that's 3 "Pulls" down and 7 to go.


----------



## Mike CHS

The consolation for all that work is the roll gets lighter as it gets put on.  

It's looking good and you are making some good progress - I know since I have similar (bad) weather that you have had.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's a well appreciated fact, too....I had to switch rolls between 2 places today, because what was left wouldn't make the next stretch in that line. I was thinking that very thing, since they weren't very close together and had to carry them to switch them.


----------



## Hens and Roos

really looking good!!


----------



## Latestarter

Coming along really nicely there Fred! Looks really good! I'm sure all your animals are drooling at the prospect of all that fresh feed!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not sure if they are, but I sure am. I stayed busy all day today setting up some more to be pulled. I have 3 of the 7 that are left ready.....I think I have enough fence to get 4, but will have to get another roll or 2 to finish. I just love dealing with my inability to follow the placement measurements and make a straight line. I forgot at the time that I moved 2 posts, but never remeasured, so I'm short on fence. I did get one roll extended today, and unfurled all down the backline. I figured if the wind was gonna push it around I'd just stretch it out any, since I have to add some to each roll. Joyce worked on burning the black walnut today, it smelled really good outside today. It was pretty Warm today here too, even the goats settled on browse in the shade today.... ....it will be interesting to see their routine, when they aren't on our schedule, but will have the whole area to explore, and space to do as they wish. We will still put them in the inner pen at nite, they feel safe in there. I will have to make some more toys for them and at least another shelter area.


----------



## AClark

Glad to see I'm not the only person who likes to "set them up for failure" for a good laugh. All in good fun though. The fence is looking good, I'm glad you have goats, I've learned that horses like to mess with the wire, I have some bent spots where a certain bozo horse thinks the grass is greener on the other side of our fence and has warped it. Nice part about the woven wire is it didn't break, just bent and I can bend it back. Bozo horse has destroyed a fair amount of welded wire already.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh @AClark I get it from my Mom, we call it "Country Humor" and it is always for a good laugh. The goats pressure points are much lower on the fence, but will put a decent bow in the lower 2' of wire....and they really love corners where they love to swing their rump from one side to the other. I just hope it does hold up, and keeps them in. If they were bigger I would certainly use a heavier gauge wire for sure. When I put up a barrier fence for some steers it will be done to withstand their pressure and with some Hot wires. If I have to back the goats off of the welded wire, it will be with Hot wires. I just hope it doesn't come to that tho.


----------



## AClark

We put the wire up for the goats too, the fence is welded pipe which keeps the horses in, but the rails are wide enough apart even a big goat can crawl through. I can see where one horse in particular, I'm not naming any names here but he's the only gelding, has pushed on it and pawed at it. I notice the goats like to rub their bodies across the wire too but that doesn't seem to phase it.


----------



## Bruce

You do know that chickens can go through the openings in the CP, right? Your garden isn't safe! But the outer 2x4 wire fence will keep the rabbits out 

Also, how much "length" do you have in your "leftover ends"? You can wire them together to make a longer piece if that saves you from having to buy another roll.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'll still have to buy a couple of more rolls, cause I have to cover the gates....and gonna cover the CPs with poultry wire 3' wide. I have at least 2 pulls without any fence for them at all. I had to extend the rolls on the backline, so not much left.


----------



## Bruce

I have to do chicken wire on my CP's as well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got started early this morning working on....you guessed it....

   the shade was nice while it lasted. Other than hanging the gate this side is Done....it is the shortest side, but it is Off the to "Do List".....
Got some Tposts down the hill to the back-line, so when I get to stretching I can drive a few for support. Going to get on it early tomorrow, the humidity and wind is suppose to pickup in strength. If it doesn't get too bad, I'll get another one in the afternoon. That'll leave only 1 more in that field to get done Wed before the rain moves in....if I can find anchor points on the van quickly, then it shouldn't be much of a problem....I have an idea that may just work....let's Hope so.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Another good day and it is really looking good.  I had to go out and spot spray today since the thistle is trying to come back.  We are letting most of the open pasture grow so we can cut hay in the next couple of weeks but I'm setting a couple of acres aside to let them graze out of their pens.


----------



## Bruce

Its easier with every stretch Fred, ya know what you are doing!


----------



## CntryBoy777

There other day I noticed the pic of Ringo, I really like his pose and I don't know if it is the pasture...or the fact that I coached girls fast-pitch softball for about 10-12yrs....but, I thought of a song when I saw the pic and just had to smile and chuckle.....John Fogerty's "Centerfield".....there is a part of the song that says "Put me in coach, I'm ready to Play....today....look at me, I can be Centerfield". It was just one of those crazy minutes that happens from time to time.....


----------



## Mike CHS

That's funny. His company is two wethers so not much satisfaction there.  Quite a few of our ewes have weaned their lambs and spend a lot of time at the gate at the cross fence.  They will put their heads through the top and lick on him and he just stands there and takes it.   I'm sorry but he has to wait until July as we have a wedding to go to in October and we don't want lambs hitting the ground when the neighbor is watching the flock.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Whew!!.....just finished up the longest single stretch of the while area....the first section of blended wire, and the first with the van. While I was setting up, a thought ran thru my  head....which can be "Dangerous" cause I always seem to get in "Trouble" when there is "Action" to my thoughts. I thought about coming on and getting on @Bruce for "Jinxing" me and tell everyone how I tore the van up trying to stretch the fence.....but, I thought better of it and decided not to go that "Route".....
Anyways.....here's where it started.... it was a bit of set-up, but hey...it got the Job done. Here is the completed section....   ......If I could drive a straight Tpost....I would Charge to do this, but who would Pay for such a shabby Job??.....
At least it seems I was consistant....for the most part, anyway.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Looking good.  How much more till you can let the critters on it?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> Looking good.  How much more till you can let the critters on it?


5 more pulls...2 have no fence yet, 2 have gate posts for anchors and 3 don't. Out of the 5 there is one I'm still scratching over. There isn't an anchor point, but it is in the old garden area, which is soft ground. So, I have to come up with a way to do it. I may send a txt to my neighbor and ask him to park his tractor there for a day....
Have to get gates hung, latches, and covered. Then it should be ready from them to do as they wish, and when we wish to walk around and spend time with them or work and mess with them on the breaks....but, the Boys will be bugging us for treats and attention, but they won't be in the garden...so, it will be a refuge too. I believe I will enjoy that big Picture window at the house....looking down on most all of it. When @Latestarter was here he saw the viewpoint and really liked it too. Then, I'm gonna take a bit of a breather before starting on the permanent bird yard, but it will only be 2 sides to finish. Should get the soil test results in another wk or 2, so may be working on that.


----------



## Mike CHS

It's another dig but you can always plant another wood post beyond your end post to use that.

I have a couple of spots where I have posts that go beyond the fence but we use them to anchor cattle panels or whatever we need to go from one paddock to another.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That"ll sure work, I've been thinking about a place for a compost boxed area....factor the post in the set-up....thanks Mike that'll work....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, I almost forgot....I took a stroll thru the garden this evening and took some pics....finger is for size perspective....
 ....


----------



## Mike CHS

It's amazing how fast things grow this time of year.


----------



## Bruce

That last post just ain't right Fred!! I haven't even planted squash yet! Wife and daughter did plant some peas and spinach last weekend. Nothing else will happen until we get back from Wisconsin late Thursday afternoon next week, leaving in a couple of hours.

I'm not worried about you screwing up your van using it for fencing, I was worried you would pull with the van and screw up the fence  

Those animals won't know what to do with themselves when you finish their new area!


----------



## Hens and Roos

nice looking garden, we have ours tilled but nothing planted yet- its been a little chilly here yet.

Safe trip @Bruce


----------



## greybeard

1st spring in 7 years that I haven't planted a garden.
I'm kinda digging just mowing the grass in that spot this year instead of hoeing, watering, tilling middles, killing rabbits and skunks, fighting crows, Bermuda grass, and cutworms,  fertilizing and all that goes with it.


----------



## Latestarter

Man can I identify with all that... Love fresh from the garden produce, do NOT like all the work involved with getting it though


----------



## greybeard

I don't mind the work all that much I guess. It's the weather. 2 years running, the garden was a sea of mud, interspersed with a week of dry, hot days. Ground would look dry, but walk down a row and break thru the crust & sink up past your ankles, and those deep footprints just held water the next time it rained and made it even worse.  I had a great crop of blackeyed peas and purple hulls last year but couldn't get in there to pick them. Squash and tomatoes succumbed to root rot and I just decided not to do it this year.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya could always just throw a couple of square bales of hay on the ground....cut out a hole 2-3/bale....depending on spacing....put in some potting soil...and plant your plant in the hole. Quick, easy, and maintenance free excepted for watering......to fertilize just put some pen cleanings on the dirt. Ya can grow most anything, plus ya can sit on the bale and not the ground to tend to them. Also, you avoid many soil pests that may attack your plant. Anything viney like watermelon has to be watched to support any hanging melons, but once the vine hits the ground that's where they will be...unless they run and climb on something else....
It would give ya a quick start to a more expanded plan for next year to work a garden with so much still left to do. It would be worth it to just finds a decent "Farmers Mkt" around there and buy bulk...like a bushel of peas, beans, tomatoes....work them up and stash them in the freezer. This gives ya the fresh that ya want, without having to fight the heat and humidity. It is much easier sitting in front of the AC while shelling, snapping, shucking, or such.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya could always just throw a couple of square bales of hay on the ground....cut out a hole 2-3/bale....depending on spacing....put in some potting soil...and plant your plant in the hole. Quick, easy, and maintenance free excepted for watering......to fertilize just put some pen cleanings on the dirt. Ya can grow most anything, plus ya can sit on the bale and not the ground to tend to them.


2 words.
Fire ants.

I've tried to raise earthworms--fire ants got to them.
Potatoes in a barrel--fire ants.
Hanging plants--fire ants.

It's a constant battle here keeping them red devils out of the roses and other flower beds and anything else with good soil in it. Them things come out of that 100' away National Forest like  Genghis Kahn's invading horde.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know how bad they are here, and I know they are worse there, too. I don't envy ya a single bit on that either. They were horrible in Fl. We had them coming out of the wall sockets in the house.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It seems that I took a couple of days off from the fence job, I had to let my back and swollen, blistered hands a rest. We have gotten 1.3" of rain since yesterday evening, so everything is pretty well soaked. I reached for my phone while in the duck pen this evening to get a pic to share, but I had forgotten my phone....so, no pic.
We went to the Doc this morning and it didn't turn out as bad as I had anticipated. Tho, the blood test results aren't back yet, so it could change things. I did get my refills...with company coming I will need the BP pills...
I did get the area outside the fence mowed yesterday ahead of the rain. I guess I'll get back after the fence tomorrow, we have temps this next wk getting up to 90°, so not much time to waste on that front. Oh, and Joyce wanted me to let everyone know she has her first pickings of squash and string beans in the fridge....


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm jealous.  We just got our squash in the ground two weeks ago and the beans are only about 4" high.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know this is getting old for y'all, but I feel better counting it down....cause I'm sitting here in a sweat soaked Tshirt typing this.....
 ...so, now there are 4 left. I have 1 more in the field, which is also in the sun...and have to use the van to anchor to. I will get that tomorrow, tho I don't have enough Tposts to complete it, but enough to support it until I get some more.
The neighbors were outside today at goat walk time, so they headed in the opposite direction....   they headed over to the ducks and munched on the honeysuckle poison ivy, and oak....along with green blackberry canes and leaves.
Last fall I posted a pic of Joyce's shrimp plant....here is an update on it now.... ...it has started to really bush out.


----------



## farmerjan

I don't think it is getting old, at least not for me, because I can really see the PROGRESS you are making.  And I envy you the fortitude to keep at it.  With my ankle and knee issues, it hurts somedays to even walk out to feed the chickens and move the "chicken tractors" but it gets done because it has to.  I can say that the one knee has shown much improvement from the prolotherapy so I am very thankful.  Next to the knee on the other leg, and I will probably have to do it on alternate months from the ankle because I need to be able to hobble around some.... 
So I give you ALOT of credit for getting done what you are doing.  ESPECIALLY with the heat down there.  We are having such up and down temps here, but they are staying mostly below 80 so days are nice.  Did have frost 2 nights just last week but our last frost date is May 10th normally, so I wasn't surprised.  Will get into the garden this week now.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @farmerjan , it got up to 92° in the sun here today, and 82° in the shade. I certainly have my days, but if'n I was in your shoes I really don't think I could push thru, like ya do. I certainly hope to do just half of what ya get done on a daily basis. I could sure enjoy those temps ya are having, but the only relief we will get, will be in the humidity levels, cause when it gets to 90° that is really what matters.


----------



## Mike CHS

We all have our limits but you are doing great.  I had to change my avatar because seeing Max whenever I logged on made me sad . 16 years with an obnoxious bird gives you a long time to get close.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I understand that, too. He was a really nice looking bird. Ours was small, but could be loud and messy. Tho, there was times he was a Hoot. He loved to whistle the Andy Griffith theme with the TV, but didn't like it when anyone tried to whistle...just would give a nasty toned squawk. We only had him for about 7-8yrs, so I can imagine. Joyce and I agree that there will never be another one....


----------



## CntryBoy777

And now there are 3!!.... ....I had to wait til this evening to put clips on the Tposts, and I need 4more to finish up. It got up to 95° in the sun today, so I had to break thru the heat. I got the heavy stuff done by noon and stayed in the air til sun started going down. Now I have to get to town tomorrow and get a few things to be able to finish up....the rest of the pulls are in the shade and there are posts to anchor to. I do think that with each pull I get it just a little tighter than the last one...I have certainly learned a lot. But, truly can't wait to get finished....


----------



## farmerjan

I'm impressed.  95*  boy you can have it...but after 2 night of light frost a week ago, we are supposed to hit over 80 on Wed.  It was 84 in the sun here today.  Got some of the tomato plants and some peppers to put out and will hopefully get most of the garden in this week and mulched. Need to get the green beans planted and pick up the rest of the tomatoes and some cucumber seeds.    Waiting on the vet to call so can preg check a group of 16, some beef and some of my jerseys and crosses.  Supposed to rain again this weekend.  And my son just texted me and mowed 10 acres of wheat in the soft boot stage to make into hay so we can plant grain sorghum and that will get chopped in the fall for haylage.  So I will be on the tractor on wednesday either tedding it out to dry or raking if he gets it tedded tomorrow after work.  The "season" has begun!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

The reward is going to be seeing your critters doing what they do best and that is eat greens.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yes @farmerjan  it truly has begun...ready or not. We have rain coming on Thurs and a chance of afternoon showers each day thereafter, with the temps pushing 90 in the shade and increased humidity.
The plan Mike is to be inside watching them eat that green, too...drinking sweet tea in the AC. I'll have to post a pic of the view...but, may watch from the front porch too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya know, I'm kinda "Thick Headed" and don't see things too clearly from the "Get Go", but it Always presents itself too late to "Rectify". I had planned 7 gates originally, but cut it to 5.....but, I could've saved one by digging 2 more holes....right Here....
 ....of course it is an easy fix when I replace the fence wire in the next couple of yrs, but I'll be kicking myself in the "Tail" every time I have to walk Around that whole stretch just to do something. If I don't quit putting things on the "To Do" list, I'll never get Done....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I found a sure sign of Summer today on goat walk... ...it is a ciacada shell. They crawl up out of the ground and like a butterfly from a cocoon they shed this shell to become the familiar sound of Summer as they mate, lay eggs and die. I did get some pics from the window today.... ...this is the view of the goat area..... ...this is looking straight..... ...and this is far right towards the bird house. So, once the fence gets finished this will be where I will be drinking sweet tea in the AC this summer....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

It looks good!


----------



## Mike CHS

A fence really changes the look and feel of a place.  Once you are done with the stuff that HAS to get done at least you get to choose what to-do has the priority and not feel like you're forced to do X Y or Z.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Since most here are unaware of much of my past and passions, I thought I'd share a bit of that with ya. Something I have always loved to do is grill whether BBQ or slow cooking roasts, chickens, and other meats and vegtables. I have even entered some contests from time to time...never won anything....but, sure did enjoy it. I am no chef with a ton of fru-fru knowledge, but I have never had a single bite returned because it wasn't good. I don't do well in contests because I could care less about "Presentation" or impressing others with anything artistic. I grew up to just be thankful it was on a plate. Since the daughters are coming in they have requested that I do some grilling and to teach them some about it. So, I went out and got something just for me and yes I splurged...for me anyway. I spent the morning putting it together....  ....I normally just get the $30-40 special at WallyWorld, but got this for $119. I really was surprised as to the weight of it and will probably be the last one I buy. I won't know what to do with so much grill space, but I can assure ya it will be full. The girls want me to cook teriyaki steak the last nite they are here so they will have leftovers to snack on while traveling back home. It is good cold or hot. Anyway, just thought I'd share that with ya as I'm looking forward to seasoning this new cooker up....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's a beauty and I'm sure you will do it justice!


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Since most here are unaware of much of my past and passions, I thought I'd share a bit of that with ya. Something I have always loved to do is grill whether BBQ or slow cooking roasts, chickens, and other meats and vegtables. I have even entered some contests from time to time...never won anything....but, sure did enjoy it. I am no chef with a ton of fru-fru knowledge, but I have never had a single bite returned because it wasn't good. I don't do well in contests because I could care less about "Presentation" or impressing others with anything artistic. I grew up to just be thankful it was on a plate. Since the daughters are coming in they have requested that I do some grilling and to teach them some about it. So, I went out and got something just for me and yes I splurged...for me anyway. I spent the morning putting it together....View attachment 34635 View attachment 34636 ....I normally just get the $30-40 special at WallyWorld, but got this for $119. I really was surprised as to the weight of it and will probably be the last one I buy. I won't know what to do with so much grill space, but I can assure ya it will be full. The girls want me to cook teriyaki steak the last nite they are here so they will have leftovers to snack on while traveling back home. It is good cold or hot. Anyway, just thought I'd share that with ya as I'm looking forward to seasoning this new cooker up....



I've threatened several times to buy the smoker version of that one, but for 2 years now,  I've an old 150 gal air compressor tank  behind the shop, with cut lines laid out to make a big smoker out of. Maybe I'll get around to it some day. My older sis has the one you have with the smoker 'tank' on the end and she really likes it. 

Otherwise, I just use a pit I made for my mother 40 years ago..made out of 22" 1/4 pipe.  It works for wife and I and is perfect for a full 10lb bag of leg qtrs if the kids or 4H come to visit.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have always wanted a grill made from a drum, but they became harder to find and most welding shops seem to be prouder of them, than I wish to pay....I never have been around any metal working or learned to weld myself, so was unable to make my own. This comes really close. That one ya use sounds great to me @greybeard , if I had something like that I wouldn't have spent to get this one either. I actually prefer my ribs, but all are requesting for me to do wings. I plan on doing both, I just hope I can get a 30lb box at the meat place in Hernando of bulk wings. That's the place I'm getting a whole sirloin butt cut for the teriyaki steak. If nothing else, they will be full by the time they leave. The grandkids want a fish fry, too...so, I gotta make time to vet some fishing done before they get here to have enough on hand for them....


----------



## Latestarter

Oh no! Let THEM do the fishing when they get there! So much better and I'm sure the grands will love it. Of course if you have a few already caught and set aside it will be better should they lose interest or not be successful fishing.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, we'll go fishing but that is for Fun....I like to make sure that PawPaw keeps his promise for a fish fry. I can get rather serious in the boat fishing....I've been in a boat from sun-up to sun-down just fishing. I love it, but I can't fish seriously with them around....cause they bump, kick, or are always moving and in an aluminum boat the sound waves travel Fast and far. So, with them it is about them catching fish and when they lose interest we will fish and get one on the hook for them to reel in. The oldest boy wants me to teach him how to filet the fish. He wants to catch it, filet it, and fry it. I'm also going to do some whole fish to show them how to remove the bones from the meat. I never had a son to pass anything down to, so making up for it with the grandkids. If they have an interest, then I will teach....but, unless ya have a child's attention ya can't teach them anything. I started fishing farm ponds from the bank when I was in 3rd grade, so I know what works for me....and the fish around here...


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Oh no! Let THEM do the fishing when they get there! So much better and I'm sure the grands will love it. Of course if you have a few already caught and set aside it will be better should they lose interest or not be successful fishing.


1st time I had 4H & Boy Scouts here together, I had to put an early stop to the fishing. They were cleaning me out and I have a LOT of pond. Restocking channel cats aren't cheap here. 
Next time, it was C&R rules on everything but black bass. 
I need to get some hybrid blue cat to eat some of those bass out.


----------



## Latestarter

How long does it take for the channel cats to re-build their numbers naturally? I would think a year or so. Maybe not to big enough size to keep/eat...I need a fishing pond here


----------



## greybeard

Takes a couple of years before they can reproduce from 4"-6" fingerlings, and that's if you feed them regularly.
I don't know how long from birth, probably 3 years. At 12-13 inches long they should be sexually mature.

I always had some in the ponds, but stocked it in '09. Don't remember how many but I started let people fish it heavy in 2012. Restocked it with 300 fingerlings again in early 2014. Had lots in there last year early when I would feed but lost most of them when the river got up and into the pond in late May 2016. 
I have good grass bottoms with lots of cover including water lily so the bream and bass population is overwhelming, but that gives the cats plenty to eat too. Got way too many bass--they have big heads and not so big bodies.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Dad had the pond built back in '94, it is stocked with bream, bass, and catfish with 5 Israeli grass carp. We let it sit for a yr and then I started to fish it. It gets no fishing pressure, so eveything ya catch is kept, if it is too small it is either thrown in the woods or buried in the garden. The bream run up to a pound- pound and a quarter, the bass are up to the 8-12 lb range and the cats are 15-20lbs. I will put some of the bigger ones back to keep the larger end predators in there.


----------



## greybeard

my bream never make it to pan size, but I can catch a boatload of trotline bait size with a fish trap..sometimes with a cast net. 

I don't want any carp or tilapia either in my pond.
Can't anyway, with the river this close.


----------



## CntryBoy777

These are hybrids and don't reproduce. We were having problems with several invasive plants and with all the leaves falling in it in a yrs time, we needed to fight the silt problem. The pond is only a little over an acre, so not very big overall.


----------



## greybeard

I solved that problem. Got rid of most of the dang trees. All they were doing was obscuring the view, falling on fences, and dropping limbs on fences and roads anyway.


----------



## OneFineAcre

farmerjan said:


> I'm impressed.  95*  boy you can have it...but after 2 night of light frost a week ago, we are supposed to hit over 80 on Wed.  It was 84 in the sun here today.  Got some of the tomato plants and some peppers to put out and will hopefully get most of the garden in this week and mulched. Need to get the green beans planted and pick up the rest of the tomatoes and some cucumber seeds.    Waiting on the vet to call so can preg check a group of 16, some beef and some of my jerseys and crosses.  Supposed to rain again this weekend.  And my son just texted me and mowed 10 acres of wheat in the soft boot stage to make into hay so we can plant grain sorghum and that will get chopped in the fall for haylage.  So I will be on the tractor on wednesday either tedding it out to dry or raking if he gets it tedded tomorrow after work.  The "season" has begun!!!!



One of my suppliers baled 400 round bales or wheat/rye hay.  I had never seen wheat hay.
The goats love it, but only eat the top of it.


----------



## Mike CHS

We had some of those grass carp in a place we rented outside Memphis.  My son was casting a shallow running lure one day and snagged one of the carp.  We had a two man paddle boat and the son let that thing pull him around for quite awhile.  The carp finally got up into the shallows and our neighbor and I grabbed it so we could weigh it.  94 pounds and bigger (at least longer) than the paddle boat.


----------



## OneFineAcre

CntryBoy777 said:


> Since most here are unaware of much of my past and passions, I thought I'd share a bit of that with ya. Something I have always loved to do is grill whether BBQ or slow cooking roasts, chickens, and other meats and vegtables. I have even entered some contests from time to time...never won anything....but, sure did enjoy it. I am no chef with a ton of fru-fru knowledge, but I have never had a single bite returned because it wasn't good. I don't do well in contests because I could care less about "Presentation" or impressing others with anything artistic. I grew up to just be thankful it was on a plate. Since the daughters are coming in they have requested that I do some grilling and to teach them some about it. So, I went out and got something just for me and yes I splurged...for me anyway. I spent the morning putting it together....View attachment 34635 View attachment 34636 ....I normally just get the $30-40 special at WallyWorld, but got this for $119. I really was surprised as to the weight of it and will probably be the last one I buy. I won't know what to do with so much grill space, but I can assure ya it will be full. The girls want me to cook teriyaki steak the last nite they are here so they will have leftovers to snack on while traveling back home. It is good cold or hot. Anyway, just thought I'd share that with ya as I'm looking forward to seasoning this new cooker up....



Be sure to "cure" it real good.  Makes a big difference in making them last.


----------



## CntryBoy777

When Dad put them in there, there were 10. The past few yrs I have consistently counted 5 of them, they are Huge. I have never hung one but I know it would be quite the battle. When ya get close to them with the boat they will sure swirl the water and startle ya a bit.
Yeh, @OneFineAcre I ususally burn 2 times in it before cooking anything and learned a long time ago to allow the coals to burn completely with each time ya cook on it. Usually wipe down the grates with vegatable oil and the first thing I always cook is burgers. Gotta get the New taste knocked off of it....


----------



## OneFineAcre

CntryBoy777 said:


> When Dad put them in there, there were 10. The past few yrs I have consistently counted 5 of them, they are Huge. I have never hung one but I know it would be quite the battle. When ya get close to them with the boat they will sure swirl the water and startle ya a bit.
> Yeh, @OneFineAcre I ususally burn 2 times in it before cooking anything and learned a long time ago to allow the coals to burn completely with each time ya cook on it. Usually wipe down the grates with vegatable oil and the first thing I always cook is burgers. Gotta get the New taste knocked off of it....



I use the Vegetable Oil spray like Pam
I spray the entire inside of the grill and then burn a hot fire in it.
I need to clean mine up real good an do it again.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There simply has not been any progress made around here the past few days....my fence guy just hasn't shown up for work........he claims the heat and humidity is just too much for him....what a Wimp! I can remember back ..........guess I ought not talk about myself in such a fashion....
However, in my defense the past 2 evenings the poor "Dotties" have been panting on the roost with this suffocating humidity....at least the ducks cool off in the hose spray while cleaning their dishes. We've had threats of rain, but just a couple of drops, not even enough to wipe the feed bkts out for the goats. After all this mess gets outta here the temps are suppose to be in the 70s....I sure hope so, want to get that darn fence done.


----------



## Latestarter

Well, as I said in my journal, it's (rain line) about an hour or so away from you and spreading out so you could get some good stuff. Hang in there!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, it's getting darker here, but no rain yet. I don't think there'll be any severe weather in it, but sure looking forward to a break in the humidity.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> You do know that chickens can go through the openings in the CP, right? Your garden isn't safe! But the outer 2x4 wire fence will keep the rabbits out
> 
> .



Nope. Rabbits can pop right through the 2x4 inch wire.


----------



## Bruce

Skinny rabbits? Haven't seen any rabbits lately. There was the one back on Feb that I then found dead in the little barn. Another after that was seen frequently in the lower part of the big barn where the alpacas and chickens live. Guess it either got stupid and hit in the road or a fox got it. Kinda weird, we had a lot of rabbits last year. Seemed to be a new baby every few weeks for months. Now, 0 rabbits. Still see the @#$%^ woodchucks though.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry about the absence the past few days, but I've had a lot on my mind that had to be "Sorted Out" and a bunch of work to get done. So, while I was working I was sorting things. Also, this recent series of systems has had our signal coming and going and couldn't hold a signal long enough to post without the phone freezing up on me. Today has been crazy with the on/off rain and it has kept me from getting the fence done. I was going to cut the walnut tree up and out of the way and stretch the last pull of fence today, but there wasn't enough time between showers to get it done. We got .6" overnite and about another .2" thruout the day. I did get field1 cut yesterday before the rain. I have to get it done tomorrow, because Fri is suppose to be in the mid 80s and with this soggy ground the humidity will be bad.
On the garden front, we had our first mess of squash and green beans last nite for dinner and there were enough beans for Joyce to can 3pint jars of beans....
The ducks area is just one big mud puddle that is ankle deep. They are loving it, but sure isn't pleasant to work in....I have to figure something out for some drainage and get to work on their "Beach"....
I'd post some pics, but the signal is still spotty....I'll be catching up on things as I can, just wanted all to know that I'm still "Breathing and Kicking".....


----------



## Mike CHS

I was starting to wonder.  Rural internet is a mixed bag of signals.  Every time it rains we lose the signal so I guess there is a switch box somewhere that is filling with water.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, ours seems to flucuate with the wind, but with the leaves on the trees and atmospheric conditions, we have the blips from time to time. It does get frustrating, but not enough to pay the $$ for internet by satelite because we use very little.


----------



## Hens and Roos

we lose our tv signal when the rain is heavy enough


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh, ours seems to fluctuate with the wind, but with the leaves on the trees and atmospheric conditions, we have the blips from time to time. It does get frustrating, but not enough to pay the $$ for internet by satellite because we use very little.


Glad to see you are still with us 

Do you have a hardwired phone line to the house? I'm guessing not, no reason to pay for that and a cell phone. Though we do. No cell signal at the house. OK, apparently if you go stand outside by the ornamental cherry you can sometimes make a call. Since we have a hardwired line, we get 15M DSL internet through the phone company.


----------



## CntryBoy777

With the cell phones we don't need the "Landline", and certainly don't want the robo calls and telemarketers calling either. There is a line at the house, but no plans on dealing with it just for dial-up.....AT&T stopped broadband about a quarter mile up the road, so we'll just deal with the cell. I have 2 computers that have never been hooked to the internet....and by fall it will be 3....


----------



## Bruce

You probably know this but DSL is a far cry from dial up!

And I got another robo call on my TracFone today. The number is unknown to most everyone. Probably only 20 people have it. I didn't say anything and "it" never talked. A couple of days ago I got a call telling me my auto warranty was about to expire. Um, right, it did that several years ago. And last week I got one telling me "Good news, I can get a free upgrade to your home security system" (which I don't have and never have had). So, even cell phones aren't safe from crap calls anymore.


----------



## Baymule

When the tornadoes tore through here April 29, we had terrible phone service for several weeks and it is still kinda iffy. I couldn't even get a text to go through. We have satellite internet and satellite TV and they both go off in bad weather.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The final Stretch....
 ...I got finished with it at 8:30. I have to drive Tposts in the morning, but the fence is done. I still have 2 gates to hang, and cover all 5 with some fence....have to touch-up 3 of the 4 corners, because the ends were not joined to existing pens. So, I have to staple some fence pcs in to close the gap. Make a couple of doors for the "Dotties" and ducks to get out and we should be in Business.....
Well, I almost forgot....I have to finish the garden fence, but the CPs go up fairly quickly. It has been a yr now that I wished it to be done, but it truly is more than I ever expected to get accomplished. I would like to Thank the many in the "Herd" here for all the Direction, Suggestions, Encouragement, Support, and Instructions. 
I had to get this done, it would've been yesterday, but the dang rain kept me from it....the Temps are going Up and it is suppose to be windy tomorrow and Sat with rain coming Sun, and the next 7 days are mid 80s to low 90s....with the moisture on the ground the Humidity will be up, too. So, that is why I was pushing.
As a side-bar.....I started out this morning to finish up the tree cutting. I don't know how anyone feels about chainsaws, but I will never own another Stihl.....I'd much rather have my old Poulan. Mine got stolen many yrs ago and Dad didn't want to claim it on his Homeowner's ins....so, he went out and bought this pc of Crap to replace my chainsaw that was stolen. Dad wouldn't ask me, or say anything to me, but took it on his own to buy it and give it to me.........but, in a couple of mnths I will have another Poulan....

There are a few places that the bottom of the fence doesn't make it to the ground so I'm gonna get the scraps of fence and zip tie it to the fence. Probably this Fall I will put some boards down. I just sandwich the bottom with the boards and put deck screws in them to hold together. I will have to block off the tree stump, because it is too High and close to the fence....so, I know the Boys will be clashing heads over it to see who can make it 1st to be Over the fence.... I'm just going to staple some old fencing around the stump....high enough off the ground so they can eat around it, or we can use the weed eater around it. 
When I finished I did Jump, Shout, and did a 1 legged Jig........
Here are the other 2 stretches that ya haven't seen....   .....I know y'all are tired of hearing about this Fence, but I just wanted it documented in my journal, of where things have come From and the "Adventures" that occured along the way.....


----------



## Mike CHS

That has to be a big load off.  Congratulations on sticking with it.


----------



## Bruce

No way are we tired of hearing about your fence work Fred  

The home stretch!!!!! Just a few gates to go. They are a bit unwieldy if you don't have help but not near as time consuming as digging posts and stretching (and especially tying off) fence. 

When you wrap that stump with wire, grow some potatoes in it  it will serve 2 purposes then.

What is it about your Stihl saw that you don't like? I have one, a 16" homeowner's model, so not the most powerful. Only one I've ever had or used. Seems to be OK for the small amount I do with it (haven't dropped a tree yet) but I have nothing to compare to so maybe I don't know what I am missing.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, this is a 12" and it hasn't been used except to cut up the willow and black walnut and has struggled to cut them. I had to get the trunk off the stump and was cutting on the stump end of the trunk after it was on the ground and it took a whole tank of fuel just to get most of the way thru it. I still had to manually cut the last bit to get it separated. Yes the chain probably could use sharpening, but it still should cut better than it is. Also, the off button doesn't work....ya have to choke it out to get it to stop....I have large hands, but not huge and the kickback bar is too close to the hand holding the top bar. When I'm wearing work gloves it continues to hit the bar and stop the chain, and ya have to reset the kickback bar to continue cutting. It also gets pinched at the least little thing, even with relief cuts...and I should mention that it takes a bit just to get the relief cuts done. Even though it is only a 12" and the diameter of the tree is around 15", it still struggles to cut a 6" limb lying on the ground, with no tension on it. I've heard people swear by Stihl, but I will never have another one...they can have them...and in fact if one comes by I will gladly give them this piece of Crap. Guess that pretty much says it and ends this rant.


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats on your final stretch! Looks great  In the final picture, there's a long stretch of fence (near the van) that has no center support... Were you going to cut that out and put a gate? As for the tree stump, just make a fence cylinder and attach it at the base to the stump to keep the goats from fighting to climb on it. They'll still stretch their front legs up on the fence, but won't be able to get up on it to jump the perimeter fencing.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Latestarter that section of fence will have 2 Tposts in it, but was running out and I have to get 12 more to finish it up, but that is the shortest piece, so it was sacrificed til I get those 12. There are some locations that Tposts are 16' apart so I will have to place them before the animals get out in it.


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations! I know you are so relieved to mark this milestone. No, we never got tired of hearing about your fencing work. That's what we are here for, to encourage one another and help each other. We all, as a group, are proud of you and what you have accomplished.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks Bay!!...it does mean a lot. The only bad thing about it is, I got better with each step.....so, now I'm wishing I knew then what I have Learned now, because it would have turned out Better.........but, not enough to start all Over again.........I promise I'll get over it....


----------



## Devonviolet

Yes, good job CntryBoy!  I am glad, for you, that you finally got it done. But, now I have fencing envy!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It seems we have some storms slated for later this evening and the worst part is to stay north of us, but they are talking about the posibility of 70-80mph gusts of wind. This is why I'm posting early, before the signal gets spotty. I'm just hoping that the wind doesn't snap any big limbs or trees down on my freshly stretched fencing.....
I have 4 of the 5 gates on the hinge bolts, but when I put the 12' gate up the wind gusted and thru me off balance and tweeked my back again. It has nagged me since the last time, but it was at a manageable level....not now. I already took a pain pill and I'm not really complaining, just relating the happenings. 
I saw this the other day....
 ...my Mom's day lillies are blooming. They are not where she planted them, but it is where they ended up when Dad had that area bulldozed. This caused a bit of contention between them for many yrs, I'll have to share that story with ya a little later. I have to go stretch out for a bit to get this back to stop screaming at me....


----------



## Devonviolet

OUCH!!!  I'm so sorry to hear you hurt your back!  I've hurt my back multiple times, over the years.  I have scoliosis, which doesn't make for a stable, strong back. 

Most recently, when I trimmed goat hooves, I strained my back. It didn't hurt when I was doing it. But, that night, it started hurting a lot!  DH finally got the massager out & worked over my lower back & glutes. It was very painful, but after he did it four different times, it started getting better. 

I hope your back starts feeling better soon!


----------



## goatgurl

ouch!  I hope your back gets better soon.   I hate it when I know what I shouldn't have done after it is to late.  the fencing looks great and anytime you want to practice you can come over here and i'll show ya where it goes.  feel better kiddo.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @goatgurl , and I sure would if ya lived just a bit closer. The back comes and goes, so just some rest and stretching out....along with a few pills and it will subside til next time....


----------



## babsbag

I have a 16" Stihl saw and I like it part of the time. When I go to start it it is very easy to flood. If I don't catch that "almost started" and move it to 1/2 choke it will flood. Other than that it cuts like a dream. I love the easy chain tensioner and I have an easy pull one too, it starts on recoil so I don't have to pull hard,  THAT is NICE. 

Trying to decide if I should buy DH a 25" Stihl or buy him a Husky. Vote is out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know people that swear by them, but I don't happen to be one of them, so my vote is Biased and would go with the Husky....tho, I never have seen one....
I'm going to get me another Poulan in a mnth or 2.


----------



## Mike CHS

I think Husky might be made by Stihl.  I have one and it does the same as your Stihl.  We just took a look at the trees that came down yesterday and I think we need a bigger chain saw.

I love our Stihl weed eater though.


----------



## greybeard

Stihl doesn't make Husqvarna. 
Husqvarna is part of Husqvarna Group.
Husqvarna owns:

Husqvarna
Gardena
McCulloch
PoulanPro
WeedEater
Flymo
Jonsered
Klippo
Diamant Boart
RedMax
Husqvarna outdoor power  products was  owned by Swedish company Electolux, but Electrolux spun the company off in 2006.
I've had poulans, back before 1/2 this board was born and they were great saws then, but they aren't now. Same with Jonsred, except maybe their bigger saws, and I mean the ones used in the Pacific Northwest. They have a pretty good rep out there. 

Bar length means nothing if not properly matched to the right powerhead. 
I have an old Stihl 290 55CC "Farm Boss" with a 20" bar that has been absolutely bulletproof since I bought it in 2007. Worn out a bunch of chains and about 3 bars in that time. When I say worn out, it means chain stretched beyond ability to keep it tight, a link removed to take up the slack and continued using and sharpening the chains till there wasn't anything left to sharpen. A bit on the heavy side at 13 lbs. Cut hundreds of trees, saplings, cross ties, utility poles, and everything else with it. The 290 is no longer available. I bought the newer model "Farm Boss" 271 last fall when they were on sale. A little smaller powerhead @ 50.2CC , but a lb lighter than the old MS290 55cc but actually has more torque and cuts better than the 290. 12 lbs. 
If you want the 55CC powerhead, you have to get the MS291 now. Lighter powerhead tho, also at 12 lbs. 


I also have a Stihl FS360 brush cutter (looks like a weedeater) with a mean looking saw blade on the end. It's the cat's meow, a thing of destruction when it comes to briars and brush on fence rows. 
Nothing wrong with a Husqvarna, but I will stick with Stihl.


----------



## Devonviolet

We have a 16" Husqvarna chainsaw. We have 3 chains for it. Two have been sharpened & the 3rd is for backup. Our local (old fashion) hardware store will sharpen the blade for $6, in about 20 minutes.  Considering my hand tremors & DH's rheumatoid, fat knuckles, it's well worth that $6.

The 16" does a good job in many of our trees, around here. But we have some that are about 24-30"+ in diameter, & a bigger saw would be nice.  I'm not sure it would be worth the extra money, for the bigger trees we have though.  Maybe a rental . . . .?


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Devonviolet something that ya may consider is allowing someone in the area that sells firewood cut it for the wood, for Free. It is done quite often here. Tho, sometimes they will cut it and let it lay to season before coming back to gather the wood.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> @Devonviolet something that ya may consider is allowing someone in the area that sells firewood cut it for the wood, for Free. It is done quite often here. Tho, sometimes they will cut it and let it lay to season before coming back to gather the wood.


That's something to consider. Thanks for the warning. I would tell them they can only have the wood if they clean up and remove the smaller branches with the logs _immediately_.


----------



## Bruce

Serious $$ in that brush cutter @greybeard! I just got the 131 (36.3 cc) with bike handle. I figured the "homeowner" line was too light for my needs and don't need the REALLY serious brushcutters though for people who do I'm sure they are worth the cost. I also got the double strap harness, a 3 pointed cutting blade and the mini cultivator for the garden. That cost enough thank you! 

REALLY glad I got the bike handle and double harness, they do what I need them too - save my back. I ran it for a couple of hours (yes refueling along the way!) and my back never said a thing. My  forearms and biceps (to an extent) are another story. Guess I haven't used those muscles that way lately. Plus I am still learning how best to use the machine. My little B&D battery trimmer runs through the battery, and my back, in 20 minutes. Then figure 45+ minutes to recharge the battery - IF it isn't hot. Otherwise it needs to cool down before it will charge.

Re @CntryBoy777's 12" Stihl: Sure sounds like the wrong saw for you Fred if if it were working perfectly! Maybe it is the smallest of the "homeowner" line? Shouldn't have the brake getting tripped like that. I haven't ever had that happen with my 180 CB-E and I always wear gloves. How old is it? Maybe they have been redesigned since it was made. I do like the "no tools" tension adjustment on mine. NOT trying to get you to stay with Stihl (I don't own any of their stock  ). Seems like you need to decide which brands are acceptable reliability/performance wise and get your hands on them in the stores so you can make sure there is room for your hand behind the brake bar.


----------



## greybeard

Try a chisel tooth blade one time and you will throw that 3 pointed thing away. 
I started with the 3pt and it beat me to death. You just bump the saw blade against whatever you are cutting and it's gone. Maybe 2 bumps if it is a larger yaupon or 2" cedar. It sharpens just like a chainsaw chain. 
Don't ease it into the object being cut--that's not how it's designed to work. 
I can sharpen it in 10 minutes. 





They make some even more aggressive blades but I haven't tried them and probably won't considering how difficult it would be to sharpen the carbide teeth..


----------



## CntryBoy777

That looks like a smaller version of those machines the contractors use to clear the power line area. Bet it is a monster on brush....a bit pricey I'm sure.


----------



## AClark

Way to go on the fence! I don't envy you. We put up fence on Saturday morning and got the chickens moved today...we still are working on a goat pen, since the horses are piggies and tend to eat the goats food (they inhale theirs, then push the goats away). 

Best part about summer is all the work...when it's finished and you can crack a cold one on the porch and relax that is!


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> That looks like a smaller version of those machines the contractors use to clear the power line area. Bet it is a monster on brush....a bit pricey I'm sure.


Not terribly big or terribly expensive if one takes care of them. As I've said before, I always try to contrast purchase cost over how long something will be used. 

I messed around the first year I had it tho, and left 2 cyl fuel in it for 2 months and ended up buying a new carb for it..$85 installed. You can get by doing that with a bigger chainsaw but not on a trimmer/brush cutter. The orifices in the carbs are a LOT smaller on the trimmers than on a chainsaw.
Lesson learned.
Blades, IIRC are about $30. 
It beats the heck out of bending over and doing the same job with a chainsaw or swinging an axe.


----------



## Bruce

Yeah the blades aren't really that expensive. A good "finish cut" 10" blade for the miter saw costs close to 3X.

Curiosity: I bought the "old" model (new model came out 2 months ago). Not a lot of changes and since the guy wanted to clear them out he discounted it enough to pay for the harness and 2 point blade plus some of the cultivator. The plastic guard on the new one has little images showing what you can use: trimmer, 3 point blade, etc with a circle around the circular blade and a line through it. The old model has no images. I asked about that saying the "accessories" chart showed circular blades exist for the machine. The sales guy said with the size of stuff you might be cutting, and what might go flying off it, Stihl wants one to use a metal guard with the circular blades, not the plastic one. But since my guard doesn't have any images, I can use the plastic one, right?  

I used the 3 point blade to cut the WAY too tall grass in the veg garden. The string trimmer kept getting clogged up but the 3 point had no issue. If I ever get to cutting saplings and such, I'll get the circular blade. The machine has the power to run them. In fact the sales guy told me that full throttle is too much for the lighter accessories and he is right, the engine sounds happier at about 3/4 even when running the cultivator. Wish they had a "stop" you could set so "full trigger" is whatever you set for the job at hand rather than having to try to keep a constant "not full" pressure. I, at least, vary more than I like - too much, too little, just right, oops too much.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Saw this in the grass today on goat walk....
 .....it is a female kingsnake, it is the common kingsnake...nicknamed the "Salt and Pepper" snake around here. We let her continue on her way and walked the goats around her....


----------



## Hens and Roos

neat, I'm not a big fan of snakes- glad we don't have them here by us


----------



## Baymule

I've seen the black snakes with lime green speckles before, but didn't know what kind they were. I knew they were not venomous so left them alone. How do you know this one is a female?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We call them Speckled Kings around here - beautiful snakes!  I've had a huge one around here for years.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> I've seen the black snakes with lime green speckles before, but didn't know what kind they were. I knew they were not venomous so left them alone. How do you know this one is a female?


The females have a long, evenly tapered tail that ends in a point...the male's tail is blunted and the taper isn't even but has a slight bulge in the lower 3-4" of the tail....this bulge is the hemipenis....I think that is spelled right. When turned over it the bulge will be seen at the anal scale.


----------



## AClark

Those King snakes are awesome. They have them in Arizona and my parents have resident ones that live around their yard and corrals. My grandmother sent me a photo of a king snake with a rattlesnake tail hanging out of it's mouth, so they really do eat them. I always thought it was total BS that King snakes would eat a rattler, but I'm a believer after seeing that!


----------



## Mike CHS

We have one that lives in our garden shed that is over 6' long.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, they will eat any other snake. They are immune to the venom and have the ability to fold the prey in half in the stomach, so can eat a snake close to twice its size. At maturity they are 6-8' long....of course it depends on the type of kingsnake it is. Many species top out at 4-5'.


----------



## AClark

http://www.reptilesofaz.org/Snakes-Subpages/h-l-getula.html
My parents are in Cochise County, we have those kind. Some of theirs are in the 6 ft range. I brought another one home we found at the grocery store one evening. Everyone out making a fuss over it (maybe 6 inches long, tiny little guy). I dumped my brake pads out and scooped him into the box and took him(?) back to the ranch. I'm not sure the cashier was too thrilled with me setting my box on the counter while we paid for groceries though, haha. I really like them as far as snakes go, they are docile.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Good going!! At that size it was a hatchling, they are usually 6-8" at hatch. Until they get used to being handled they will emit a musky scent when held and will poop on ya in showing their discontent with being handled.


----------



## AClark

I don't pick snakes up generally, if they are somewhere they don't need to be I will scoop them into something and remove them, except rattlesnakes, they get the business end of a .45.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've handled copperheads, but would never attempt a rattler at any size. I let the cotton-mouths alone at the pond unless the grandkids are here. I was fishing from the bank one time and had some fish on a stringer and this cotton-mouth kept trying to get to them. He would surface and have its head above the water looking at me, I had a 9' fly rod in my hand and tried to deter it by tapping its head with the tip of the rod, but it was determined to get to those fish, so I picked up the stringer and moved to another spot. It showed up again, so I just came back to the house.....


----------



## AClark

I don't leave them be because we've lost horses to rattlesnakes, and a couple of dogs. I don't go out of my way to kill them, but if they're where I live, well, it's kind of like "wrong neighborhood Mr Rogers" and I end them. I don't waste them though, I skin them and make crafts out of it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I don't blame ya a single bit, I'd do the same thing with a rattler. Just glad they are not very common around here.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got out this morning and fixed the open corners of the fence, and had to make a trip to town....so, didn't get much else done on the fence. I tried to get field#2 cut today and got about 80% of it cut before the sprinkles and shower ran me back to the house. I got the soil test results back today and it seems to be better than expected. Now, I just have to analyze it and see which field will be the best to improve for a couple of steers. More than likely it will be field#3 and field#4, and I will utilize rotational grazing between the 2. So, I have another project added to the list....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> So, I have another project added to the list....


The story of a farmers life for sure!


----------



## goatgurl

I love black snakes most of the time.  they have made me stop gathering eggs in the dark tho..reach in the nest box and feel something warm and smooth instead of cool and round.  gives one pause to reflect.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We don't have much problem with kingsnakes eating eggs, but those gray rat snakes are a very different story, they are also black and yellowish...but they have a pattern to their colors....more black than yellow...and they get 8-10' long and will eat every egg they can get, up to 18-20 hen eggs.


----------



## babsbag

Aren't Cottonmouths very venomous? Any rattlesnakes that get seen by me get death by shovel or shotgun, I don't cut them any slack at all. We have King snakes but they are banded, yellow and black.

Husqvarna also makes Viking sewing machines, or at least they used to.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Cotton-mouths are venomous, but not extremely potent. They will usually avoid ya, but they have a curious nature and will check out things in their territory. The only time they are really aggressive is when they are breeding, which is a few wks after they come out from hibernation. That is when they are best avoided. Most water snakes, whether venomous or non-venomous are a bit more aggressive than most others that live mainly on land. I have fished in boats around them and have never had an incident with any, but I have avoided areas that they are in....they have a distinct smell and when ya catch wind of it you'll usually see one close by.


----------



## Baymule

So far, the only snakes we've seen here are rat snakes, copperheads and puff adders. Paris, our GP, kills every one she finds.


----------



## CntryBoy777

What is commonly known as a puff adder, is actually a hog-nosed snake. The true puff adder is a African snake and isn't found in N America. The hog-nosed is a non-venomous snake that mainly eats toads. When disturbed they put on a vicious display and will inflate the skin around the head and will rasp their scales together making a loud hissing noise, if they are still messed with at this point, they will roll over on their back and play dead. I had one as a pet for 6-7yrs, this is how I know. They are really good snakes, but I understand most people are fearful of snakes. I used to be, that's why I learned about them and had 3 as pets. So, I don't try to change others feelings about them, just share some info. If one is unsure it is always best to treat it as if it is dangerous, just in case it truly is....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We had a hog-nose snake get in our house one time - that was fun, lol.  MY DH is not snake-friendly so over the years I've tried to educate him that not all snakes are 'bad' snakes. 

A couple years ago we had a big rat snake in our quail pen.  He'd eaten a quail and was too fat to fit back out through the wire so DH called me to get him out.  I called him a big ol' chicken and proceeded to extract the snake.  The snake wasn't happy and struck at me a couple times.  DH was standing right behind me and when I yanked my hand back to not be bitten - I smacked DH right in the nose, lol!  I told him that's what you get for being a wussy!


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> We had a hog-nose snake get in our house one time - that was fun, lol. MY DH is not snake-friendly so over the years I've tried to educate him that not all snakes are 'bad' snakes.



How many holes did DH put in the house with the shotgun??


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is so funny FEM!!....
There are plenty of those rat snakes here, I try to relocate them if it is possible, but I have also killed them because they seem to keep coming back for more eggs. I try not too, but sometimes it gets tiring.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> How many holes did DH put in the house with the shotgun??


He climbed up on the couch and screamed like a little girl, lol.  Ok, not really  - but he doesn't know a venomous snake from a non-venomous so he stands back while I checked it out.  

I grew up in the country and DH is a city boy.  We used to play with  hog nose snakes as a kid - so cool to watch 'em puff up!     This guy lived to see another day.


----------



## greybeard

Venomous or non-venomous serpent bites, the first thing a doctor is going to do is administer a tetanus shot. 
Then, depending on what happens,  expect to see broad spectrum antibiotics. Their mouths are nasty, even without venom. Salmonella is the most prevalent pathogen, present in over 80% of all snakes tested, but the zoonotic pathogens _Staphylococcus, _ _Pseudomonas,_ _Escherichia,_ _Providencia, _ _Proteus_, _Enterococcus_, and _Bacillus_ have all been seen in lab cultures of swabs from serpent's mouths. 

Snakes, if they want to Spock ( live long and prosper), should stay far away from my sight.


----------



## Bruce

Eew. I think the only snakes I've picked up were garter snakes. Little ones. Like the one I found super still on the concrete floor in the basement. Maybe 4" long. Must have been really cold since it didn't even try to get away when I picked it up. It was a cold night so I put it in a dry aquarium then outside in the morning.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

This is a snake I pulled out of a nest box...   I had my neighbor hold him up to show how BIG this snake is.  Neighbor is 6'4".


----------



## greybeard

I blew one just a little smaller than that off my bird feeder/bird house pole a few weeks ago. I saw the blue birds and cardinals going nuts out there, and saw him climbing up the wooden post  and got the 20 ga Mossberg on him. 
Tossed the 2 halves on top of the dog pen. Buzzards and hawks gotta eat too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

This one got tossed across the street into a cow pasture.  If it's been back I haven't seen it ...yet!


----------



## CntryBoy777

With all the fields around here, mainly across the road, I take them out over there and release them. Yeh, @greybeard they do have germs, but it all comes with hygene and washing one's hands. The mice and rats they eat have quite a few too, so I would rather get rid of rodents than snakes. However, I understand others dislike of them, but I don't...I admire them. I have handled some of that size here too @frustratedearthmother , 8-9' being the longest.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I can't imagine dealing with one 9 foot long.  This 6+foot snake was STRONG!  I kinda like snakes too - except the copperhead that bit me when I was a teenager.  I wasn't too fond of that one - he got me in trouble for disobeying and going barefoot in the pasture...


----------



## CntryBoy777

If ya can get the tip of the tail and raise just the last foot of it off the ground and they are still trying to crawl away, ya can get a stick or something in your other hand to support the head and about 2', ya can pick them up and carry them without any trouble at all. There isn't any struggle and they are relaxed. It is only when they feel threatened that they struggle.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hopefully I won't have to use that tip - but I'll remember it if I do.  Thanks!


----------



## Bruce

Any egg stealing snake that showed up in my girls' nest box would be dead as soon as I found it. However, I do not think we have egg eating snakes up here. At least I've not heard of it happening.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'd rather they eat rodents than eggs. But when they change their diet - they gotta go.   However, catch and release has worked so far.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I agree whole heartedly and do the same thing, but have and will eliminate them at times, too. So, I don't want anyone thinking that I am attempting to change their "Ways" or thoughts either. I truly do understand, because I use to stand in those "Shoes" too....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

No problems here... I have had to do the permanent elimination tactic a time or two!


----------



## Mike CHS

We had one that kept trying to get into the house.  We moved it a couple of times but it kept coming back.  It got into the trash can one time and Teresa was the first one to see it.  I was about 1/4 talking to the neighbor with the tractor running and I could clearly hear her yell MIKE


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> If ya can get the tip of the tail and raise just the last foot of it off the ground and they are still trying to crawl away, ya can get a stick or something in your other hand to support the head and about 2', ya can pick them up and carry them without any trouble at all. There isn't any struggle and they are relaxed. It is only when they feel threatened that they struggle.


I've never had one bit of trouble carrying one............"Brang me the hoe!!"


----------



## CntryBoy777

Believe it or not, I have an old hoe handle that the weld on the blade broke, so it only has the little crook on the end....that is my snake tool, so yeh....I hollar the same thing, but a much more different "Meaning" than when my Mom would hollar for the same thing, when I was a bit younger.......


----------



## CntryBoy777

I found this on the counter today....
...kinda small, but these are early girls that she started in Feb.....considering the weather, I guess it isn't too bad of a start....the plants are Loaded with more coming on, along with different varieties too....


----------



## Mike CHS

I can taste a slice of those on a biscuit with some of our Bacon Jam.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Saw this while out today.... ..the gardenia is blooming....oh, and the fragrance is "Mesmerizingly" wonderful....here is the bush, downwind is just a Delight to be around..... ....I got finished mowing the 2 fields, and the road to the pond...that I started yesterday. Gotta get out early tomorrow and separate the bird pen, so both can be out all day. It won't be anything great...just separating them from each other with half the yard each. It won't be long before they will be able to be out, so I'm just gonna make them an access from their side of the pen to the open area. It's just going to be a hole in the fence big enough for them to fit thru comfortably. When I put the permanent fenceline across the front, I'll just be dismantling it, anyway, so no need for spectacular, just functional......
I think we have 2 Khaki hens that are setting. We have Plenty of eggs, so going to let them set if they wish and see what happens.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, we could be in for some serious "Duck Math" here. There are 2 hens setting on 1 nest with 20 eggs in it, so the cycling of the ducks may be in progress with quite a few heading to freezer camp later on....
I did get the bird pen separated, so now they each have a yard to be out in at the same time.


----------



## AClark

Nice maters buddy! Mine have ones about the size of a half dollar and green right now, I forgot what variety they are. I can't wait for summer tomatoes! I never thought to put them on biscuits with bacon jam, that sounds awesome. I usually just slice them, put some salt on it, and eat it that way, or in a BLT. 
My corn is about 6 inches tall, it's one of those colored blue varieties, so I'm excited for that. Sad that my okra didn't come up, not much is better than fried chicken with fried okra.


----------



## AClark

Oh, reminds me, ya know what else is great? Fried green tomatoes...I dip them in remoulade sauce, so good!


----------



## lcertuche

I looovvvvvvvvvvvvvve fried green tomatoes!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, they are really good, we don't have them very often anymore tho...lotta mess and trouble for just a few, because I'm suppose to stay away from many Fried foods anymore. Since it is just the 2 of us we don't grow okra, either. Joyce doesn't like it anyway but fried, so we just buy the already breaded frozen to curb the cravings. It is not as good, but a whole lot less Tempting for me than having it fresh and speaking to me every time I open the fridge...


----------



## Mike CHS

Gotta have okra for Cajun gumbo.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got these this evening....
 ...it is interesting how they have built up the mound....homemade incubator I guess....they have eggs packed in there too.... ....Joyce says she watched the hens going around the pen and gathering the eggs to the nest by pushing them with thier bill and tucking them in the nest. Guess we will know by the end of the mnth whether the drake is viable or not.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I had no idea they would do that.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Good luck, hope they hatch some!


----------



## Baymule

I am collecting my Muscovy eggs to incubate them. I tried leaving them in the duck coop to see if they would go broody, but something, probably a snake, ate 3 of them. I need to build them a better home.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I really didn't either, these are our 1st Ever experience with ducks....so, we are learning with each and every step. It is just the 2 setting hens that gather the eggs, and "Lil Bit" happens to be one of them. She will sternly defend the nest area and will bill your hand defending the area. They all seem to be aware of them setting, and will join into watching and Alerting to anything close to it. When they got back in at nite they all check out the area and even the drake will bill the eggs. Pretty interesting....to me anyway....
Ya know, it could get pretty interesting here shortly, but we also have 3 freezers available, with Space......so, it could start showing up on the "Menu" here shortly.
Something has to be worth the "Mess", but that can be spread out over a much broader area, with some resting stations scattered around....and there could be bird housing set up for rotational periods. I guess more like mini pens that is predator safe for them to stay in over a period of time. I know it probably sounds "Crazy", but we have space available, so why not use it. Instead of a moveable "Tractor" the flocks would move....but, if bad weather or predator pressure they could be brought back to the House. Here I'm ramblin again.....


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> I am collecting my Muscovy eggs to incubate them. I tried leaving them in the duck coop to see if they would go broody, but something, probably a snake, ate 3 of them. I need to build them a better home.


See? Shoulda got the hoe.......


----------



## AClark

Okra + gumbo =


----------



## Mike CHS

AClark said:


> Okra + gumbo =



We try to make sure we have at least five 1 gallon ziplock bags full going into winter and that is only because that is the space available for it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got a pic of Lil Bit this evening....
 .....after I went in and got the routine going, she came out and got in the tub and preened her feathers.... 
  ....she is a real Hoot, and has been since we got them. If she is a good little momma, she will find her place here to hang around as long as she lives. By far she is both of our Favorite duck....and she took all the eggs this morning except 2, that makes 28. Man!!....that could be a whole lotta ducks.....


----------



## AClark

That is a bunch of quackers for sure! What kind of duck is she? I just got 3 ducks and I don't know much about them, but they are pretty cool! They are one of the few animals that isn't destined for the freezer ever, solely because I don't like how duck tastes in particular.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The 2 "Setters" are both Khaki Campbells, and now there is a Rouen joining in with them. That is the breeds we have, but the only drake is also KC. It will be interesting to watch and if/when they hatch, we are wondering if it is going to be a community project raising them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not much happening today here, we have had Wet all day today.....this was after 2" of rain earlier.... .....I'm not sure if y'all will remember me trying to explain the considerations for the fence placement and the "Lay of the Land".....but, this is the reason "Why?" I did it this way.
This is what I worked on yesterday....   ....I have to bend a CP and will have to get 1pc to finish the garden... Just have to attach it to the Tposts....and have to put out another 12 Tposts in the big fence. This water will help the "Pounding" on planting them....


----------



## babsbag

I have 4 Rouen ducks, two hens and two drakes. So far no eggs have even been laid that I know of. The hens are over a year old. I supposed they could be laying them out by the pond somewhere and not in the coop...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I believe ya have some eggs laying around then, @babsbag . They will sure lay anywhere, but these have been fairly good at using the 2 nests in their protected area. We have found just a few elsewhere.


----------



## AClark

Nice wet weather sure does help pounding in T posts! We have a goat pen project in the "blue print" stage right now, especially since cattle panels are on sale, lol. I'm re-using T posts and not looking forward to having to pull them, though I have a decent method for it (hi lift jack and a chain). I gave my mom our t post pounder before we moved, figured she would use it more, and not that I regret it, but I wish I still had it. I've been pounding them in with a 6 lb sledge hammer. It's kind of ridiculous, I stand on my kitchen step ladder so I can reach the top and pound them in. It would be a lot easier with a pounder. 
I've tried having my oldest boy do it, because he's taller than I am, but he misses the post a lot and I fear for my hands/arms. 

I'm enjoying our "swampy" weather now that it finally rained. Kind of a shame that when it did, it came down with 5 inches all at once and then none since, so it made a giant wet mess and then left. I've found it's easier to work barefoot, I'm not ruining my good boots or sweating my feet off in my mudders, plus I can hose my feet off easily.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have way too many acorns, gum balls, twigs, ticks, chiggers, wasps, bees, thorns, and many other things out there just waiting for some tender skin to "Sink" into, to be able to go barefoot here.....plus, my feet used to be Tough, but are just too tender for even flip-flops.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Just an FYI but if you are on TSC's email list they are sending out 15% off the entire purchase for tonight from 5:00 - 9:00.  It was a madhouse last year but we saved a bunch on fencing supplies.


----------



## AClark

I have tough feet, but I prefer not to wear shoes most of the summer. Last time we went fishing, I was wading out in the lake up to my thighs barefoot because my boots had filled with water trying to recover my kids bobber so I gave up. I'm re-thinking that for next trip after my friend fished up a water moccasin 2 days ago though. 

Mike, I saw that in my email this morning too. Our TSC is so cluttered I can't find stuff in it, but I'm really tempted to go look after work tonight. We need cattle panels for our project, they are on sale at Atwoods, but might end up cheaper at TSC with that discount. Tax is high here, 15% will cover the tax plus about 6% so that's not bad.


----------



## Mike CHS

We don't pay tax on metal posts here and I need another 150 T-posts to finish the last long leg of perimeter so that's a decent savings.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We don't have a TSC close around here and the CoOp is cheaper on most things anyway, so I just get things from there as long as they handle it. I only need 12 to finish up mine.....sounds like ya have some plans for the neighbor's son there Mike....


----------



## AClark

Mike CHS said:


> We don't pay tax on metal posts here and I need another 150 T-posts to finish the last long leg of perimeter so that's a decent savings.


I have to apply for tax exemption, then most feed and such is tax free, but I"m a little sketchy on the details on qualifying for it. Maybe I should just apply and see if they'll approve it or not. 

Our Coop is kinda rude to us, I'm not sure if it's because we aren't from here, or what. I haven't been in awhile since the dock loader was kind of irked with me last time I was there. I had the trailer on, and it was wet inside from the horses, so I didn't want the feed in there and wanted it in the bed of the pickup instead - it's in paper bags, this makes sense, since I don't want the bag to fall apart. Which meant he had to hand load 5 bags. Big deal, I offered to help load it for the inconvenience and he scoffed at me. Whatever dude, I can buy in town for the same price, where I have to load it myself. Doesn't matter to me either way.


----------



## babsbag

I am on there list but didn't see one of those. That would be handy right now as I need some more stock panels.


----------



## Mike CHS

CntryBoy777 said:


> We don't have a TSC close around here and the CoOp is cheaper on most things anyway, so I just get things from there as long as they handle it. I only need 12 to finish up mine.....sounds like ya have some plans for the neighbor's son there Mike....



I do.  School is out here now and his Grandmother wants to keep him busy.  We are working on reclaiming the fence line where we join with CSX Railroad and that is slow going since it hasn't been touched in 10 years or more.  The fence itself will be fairly simple.  It's a straight line for 1200' and only two gates to the outside where we are leaving a lane to maintain the outside.  We have to repair the barbed wire with the CSX fence to make sure property lines are defined since the stock fence will be 25' inside the property line.


----------



## Bruce

Nice of you to make that pond outside the fence line for the ducks Fred 

@AClark, I'd spring for a new pounder, they aren't that expensive. You already know how much easier (and more sane) it is to us a pounder vs a sledge, especially a wussy 6 pounder.


----------



## AClark

I'm seriously considering it. Thanks to TSC's coupon and this thread, apparently I'm going tonight to pick up cattle panels...which means new fencing tomorrow and we figured about 12 posts to pound in. I'm not doing that with the mini sledge, end of story lol. Might even spring for a post hole digger as well since I need to dig in 4x4's for the gates, and I did those with a shovel for the chickens and am not impressed with how a shovel works vs post hole digger. 

I have to use the "wussy" 6 lb'er. I don't think I could swing the big sledge while standing on a kitchen step ladder. The whole thing is ridiculous, but when you live in the land of little people, and your "leader" (DH) is the tallest at 5'6", you work with what you have, lol.


----------



## Mike CHS

babsbag said:


> I am on there list but didn't see one of those. That would be handy right now as I need some more stock panels.



babs,

I got another in email today I can forward to you.  It looks like all of the email bar codes are the same numbers.


----------



## AClark

@Mike CHS do yours end in 0302 also? Mine does. They probably are all the same.


----------



## Mike CHS

AClark said:


> @Mike CHS do yours end in 0302 also? Mine does. They probably are all the same.



It does.  That sale may be by region but I would think TSC would honor their own coupon no matter where they are.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mine does too!


----------



## AClark

I'm gonna ask my friend in Tucson AZ, I know she shops at TSC lol

ETA: She didn't have it either. I doubt it's regional, I don't see anything specifying that it is.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Goats had to "Check-Out" the work "Progress" and test some of the fence out for "Stiffness"....and being her "Wise" self, Star showed us a few places that need to be "Shored-Up" some....or, something could get in....or, Out.....

  those are CPs that is behind him, around the garden border.....and this is the "Compromised" on piece that was added for the Blackberries...  ....  ...this will leave an area of shade for Joyce to "Break" at, so sit and watch without being physically "Assaulted".....


----------



## Bruce

I don't think I could pound a 7' T-post with a full size sledge either, not even if I were standing on a stable platform the right height. No depth perception, I'd miss the top of the post more often than I hit it. Likely to rip a few muscles when I miss if I swing full force. And if I didn't swing full force, might as well be using the wussy 6 pounder. At least I'd have a better chance of hitting the top of the post most of the time. Enjoy your new post pounder and tell your mother she can keep the other one.


----------



## Mike CHS

We had a couple of spots where the terrain made it almost impossible to pound a post in but I have been known to use the front end loader to drive one a few times.  Where we have used 7' posts I do use the loader to stand in.


----------



## CntryBoy777

One of those would be really nice to have, but shortly I plan on looking for a used tractor around here....there are some guys that repair and sell, I'll have to stop and see what they got and how "Proud" they are of it....


----------



## Bruce

Plus how good they are at these repairs and how well they stand behind what they sell!


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> We had a couple of spots where the terrain made it almost impossible to pound a post in but I have been known to use the front end loader to drive one a few times.  Where we have used 7' posts I do use the loader to stand in.


I drove in nearly seventy 7' teeposts with the loader bucket of my backhoe one afternoon in a drought year, when this clay soil was harder than a demon's heart. Had a friend squat down and hold each post in position, and never came close to hitting him but I've had year's experience running that machine. He was glad to do it since he was already worn out from pounding in posts all morning the usual way. 
Not something I recommend to people that are just getting used to using a loader bucket tho.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh.....it is always Better to "Learn" with another's Equipment, ya can rent by the day, wk, mnth....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like the "Trencher" cleaned-out the ditch, so guess the well wire is the next "Project" to get some attention....
   .....we have others coming for a wk, tomorrow....so, we have some "Entertainment" planned for them....kids too!....
Tho, the "Ribbon-Cutting" will actually be Thurs.....got set-back with this dad-blame humidity.... 
Gonna let the the 26 yo young Man slam a few Tposts, and help me clean-out the goat house during his stay here....and work over at the Pond.....yep...it is Great when children come home for a Visit and to help ya get caught-up with stuff that all can contribute. Ya see, those "Boys and Gal" sure want to go fishing....in PawPaw's boat....with PawPaw paddling the boat...they are 10,9, and 7 yo....so, to go Fishing there are just a Few.....well, ya can see "Where" this is going. I know we will have a Good time....it is pure Chaos, when Joyce and the 2 daughters are together.....under the Same roof...that is why I "Volunteered" to stay in the trlr at nite...to keep Callie company....that cat just can't stand to be alone, but only wants Joyce and me around her. When people stay in the trlr, she stays under the bed.
Here is something else that I have to tend to.... ...it looked much better back in '99....when I built it for Mom's b'day/moms day "Gift". She lived flowers and I tried to get her something to play with, but she'd say that ya can't eat Flowers, so spent her time in the garden. Before we left for Fl, we went out and bought a bunch of plants and planted them and it was pretty nice for a few yrs....some of the original oregano is still growing in one end of this box....that was before the blackbery briars, honeysuckle and stuff took it over.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, did some work over at the pond today, and had SIL over there too. He is 26 and has trouble keeping up with me. He made the statement that he doesn't understand how I can do so much and get stuff done by myself. He kept telling me for me to wait and he would help me with what I was doing....I told him that I couldn't wait that long........he really is eager to help, but he is one of those people whose help is appreciated, but not really needed. While at the pond he destroyed a push lawn mower and broke the handle on my swing-blade.....he asked and said that he would be glad to use the rider....to which I replied....He** NO!!.......and that if it breaks I am gonna be Pi$$ed, no matter whose butt was in the seat....and I wouldn't place him in a Lose-Lose situation. ....


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, good intentions at least.


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> I drove in nearly seventy 7' teeposts with the loader bucket of my backhoe one afternoon in a drought year, when this clay soil was harder than a demon's heart. Had a friend squat down and hold each post in position, and never came close to hitting him but I've had year's experience running that machine. He was glad to do it since he was already worn out from pounding in posts all morning the usual way.
> Not something I recommend to people that are just getting used to using a loader bucket tho.



In the 2011 drought, my neighbor in Livingston used his backhoe loader bucket to drive T-posts--and they bent! He still drove them in and put up a fence.


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, did some work over at the pond today, and had SIL over there too. He is 26 and has trouble keeping up with me. He made the statement that he doesn't understand how I can do so much and get stuff done by myself. He kept telling me for me to wait and he would help me with what I was doing....I told him that I couldn't wait that long........he really is eager to help, but he is one of those people whose help is appreciated, but not really needed. While at the pond he destroyed a push lawn mower and broke the handle on my swing-blade.....he asked and said that he would be glad to use the rider....to which I replied....He** NO!!.......and that if it breaks I am gonna be Pi$$ed, no matter whose butt was in the seat....and I wouldn't place him in a Lose-Lose situation. ....



Sounds like you are enjoying your family visit!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just a tad-bit costly for me Bay. He was mowing around some saplings and trees, but never thought about staubs or limbs being under the knee high grass and weeds. He asked me if I knew what would cause the rope to not pull to start the engine. I went to look at it and saw the 2-3" sweetgum staub he hit with it, so I looked at him and said yeh....a bent shaft....
He took 2hrs to put clips on 11 Tposts the other day. His job is as a meat cutter at a grocery store chain. He was filling up a pool today at the house and had the extension cord and pump plug coupled together Under the water hose. He is an accident just waiting to happen....think Jerry Lewis....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, here is the big "Reveal"....   Star is the star of the "Show" today, because she was off the lead for the 1st time in about a yr or so. They were like @Baymule 's sheep...they didn't get too far from the side gate of their pen. They were fine as long as I was with them like on our walks, because they were covering the same ground. After an hour I left them alone and went to cut grass, by evening check and treat time they were all back at their house waiting for evening treats, so I shut them in. I will open it up again tomorrow and watch them, but "Goat Walk" is Over finally.... 
Oh, and I upset 1 of the SIL and he left for home this afternoon. He is one that doesn't want to get his hands dirty and we have had run-ins in the past. He didn't like it when I told both sets of parents that if their kids left the gate open, I was going to hold them repsponsible and they would be in the woods and brush chasing any goats that escaped....he went right in the house grabbed his stuff and headed back to Alabama....such a Wussy. Heck, he wasn't even man enough to face me and straighten things out. Oh well, guess he really hadn't changed as much as the DD#3 had said he had, was willing to give him a chance, but oh well....his loss, not mine. So it was a really Great Day for me all the way around...


----------



## Latestarter

Glad the goats now have their space and you have a goat walking break. Sorry bout the SIL issues... family... sometimes it just ain't worth it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh Joe....I think I'll give myself the day Off tomorrow and grill some ribs, chkn legquarters, and a pork picnic....heck, may even try and wet-a-hook for a bit too....just to see if they are Biting....


----------



## Mike CHS

It's always nice to cut the work load isn't it?

It does really look good and shows the hard work.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks Mike....it is a real Relief to finally "Plant the Flag" and be able to relax the mind from "Pushing" to the next stage. All just in time too, this next week is suppose to be in the 90's with high humidity....now to lose the "Farmer's Tan"...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

When you find out how to get rid of that farmers tan, let me know!


----------



## greybeard

Wear a thin tee shirt..you'll tan right thru it. Tho I'm not, most years I can pass for the physical appearance of Hispanic.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mine just acenuates my Native American blood....


----------



## Baymule

Congrats! Doesn't it feel great to have that done!! I know your goats will enjoy all your hard work. Too bad about your SIL, it's his loss, not yours.


----------



## Bruce

You are gonna miss "goat walk" Fred! Communing with nature and your animals  Sure glad it is done, long hard project.



CntryBoy777 said:


> he went right in the house grabbed his stuff and headed back to Alabama



Geez. Running off home just because you expect everyone to make sure the gates are closed with the goats on the proper side?? How are DD3 and the kids going to get home?


----------



## CntryBoy777

They drove separate vehicles....she came on Wed and he had to work thru Thurs, so they had both vehicles here. He imbodies the old saying....Worthless as teats on a boar hog. I think he had ulterior motives for coming here, but he couldn't keep up the front long enough to finish the stay. I have a way of upsetting others, cause they can't handle my sarcasm and quips. It seems to rub some the wrong way, but it is who and what I am....I couldn't change it if I wanted to, it is in my DNA.........plus, he has problems being around Happy people. I guess it is a good thing he works as a prison guard....
The thing that I don't like about it is, the example he is setting before the 2 boys and how to handle a dispute with another....just run away and fume behind the other's back. That is what I think is sad, but I never put him down around his kids when they come to stay by theirselves. I think it eats at him that I teach them things that he can't or won't.....he'd rather play some video game with them, instead of going fishing and learning stuff that is useful and has purpose. His attitude changed when he found out that I was cooking today, and was looking for an excuse to leave before that meal was served. There was contention between us from the very beginning over a meal....and the total disrespect that he displayed during and after it towards me, my wife, and my house. I almost threw him Out over it, but I didn't. So, he may have wanted to avoid a repeat....knowing that I probably wouldn't overlook it again.....


----------



## greybeard

Sounds like you could use a cup of coffee..here, you can use my cup.






My twin brother is a master of sarcasm, on a Don Rickles level. A few years ago, his youngest daughter got married but brother promised to be nice at the wedding and reception. At the reception, another of brother's sons-in-law, that knows my brother all too well,  sidled up to the 'new guy' son-in-law and told him: "Enjoy it while you can--it's all sarcasm from here on"


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @greybeard I am the "Fruit of a Tree" that once gave the younger sister of my dad, a joke gift for Christmas 1 yr.... after she had lost her 2 front teeth. While they were growing back in, she ran around and sang the song "All I Want for Christmas is my 2 Front Teeth", so my Mom got 2 hog's teeth from the slaughter of a hog....wrapped em up and gave them to her for Christmas. The aunt ran around crying and stopped singing the song. That story was relived thru out their lives at family gatherings....with many laughing and rolling, while she stormed out of the room. So, I too have been around a "Master" and it is literally in my Blood....


----------



## AClark

greybeard said:


> I drove in nearly seventy 7' teeposts with the loader bucket of my backhoe one afternoon in a drought year, when this clay soil was harder than a demon's heart.



That's what we have, clay, and man when it's dry it is hard to drive a post into. I did end up picking up a t-post pounder for our goat pen adventure. I have 14+ t posts to drive in and I wasn't about to try it with the sledge. I looked at the spring loaded ones and checked out a video on youtube...not impressed, ended up buying a regular one. Even the guy at the farm supply store said the spring loaded ones were crap.

As for the SIL, I think that's reasonable to tell them the kids are responsible for leaving gates open. My kids are responsible for closing gates as well, and I've told them the exact same thing. Why should I be out chasing critters because they "forgot" to close the gate? Not to mention but it is a safety issue for the animals as well. So far, knock on wood, my kids have been good about closing gates. I taught them to just climb over the fence to the horse/goat pasture because it's easier than lifting that gate and they can't accidentally leave it open. I mean, accidents happen, but it's good for kids to know when they do something that results in animals getting out, they are also responsible for getting the critters back where they belong.

I don't know what to tell you about the tan. I am brown right now. I have been mistaken for hispanic before, but I'm naturally olive skinned. No native that I'm aware of, but a lot of middle eastern, Indian (from India) and eastern European in me. Three of my kids have my skin tone, both the boys are olive and my 6 year old daughter (though her dad is half Mexican) - the other two are pasty white. Especially the baby, but DH is French Canadian/ Native Canadian ancestry, so she might change skin tone.
My oldest boy even has that skin condition Vitiligo. Half his chest is very white, the other side is olive colored. He's split almost in two, it's pretty neat.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@AClark I'm a regular "Heinz 57" as far as I know, but they say my mom's dad was FB Irish, but no verification...but, if it is true, then that would be the largest amount of any lineage that I have. It is said that the Native American blood comes from my dad's side....Cherokee. I never really pursued it, because it didn't matter that much....tho, I did enjoy participating at PowWows....singing and dancing. I don't burn easy, just get darker...but under the cloth I am lilly white.

This heat and humidity are really wearing me down this yr, and it hasn't really gotten Hot yet....so, it could be a really tough summer to survive. I just hope it gets better when the company heads home on Wed and I can get back to taking a nap thru the afternoon. Everybody is prodding me to do more, but I just can't do it anymore. I apologized for letting them down, but they just don't understand that I'm struggling and can't breathe outside. I told them that I was fishing by myself in the 3rd grade, so all they have to do is walk to the pond and fish....but, none want to learn Anything for theirself, just push me to do it for the grandkids. So, it is obvious that they must not want to go bad enough....otherwise, they'd be over there. They want to be in the boat, but none want to learn to skull the boat...they want me....and none want to fish from the bank. There are too many things to watch for...like snakes, bugs, pioson ivy/oak and turtles. I do apologize to y'all for posting all of this, but sometimes ya just gotta "Vent" and y'all are my Friends.....


----------



## Bruce

Just say "no" Fred! Remind these family members that getting older doesn't mean things get easier ... after a certain age (like 25 or 30). Sure, walking got a LOT easier about the time you turned a year old and running got easier some time after that and ...  Then remind them that they TOO will get on the downhill side of "easier" and might want to cut some slack to such people now in hopes younger folks will cut them some slack when they are the one needing a bit more time or that afternoon nap when it is too hot and humid to breathe outside.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Just say "no" Fred! Remind these family members that getting older doesn't mean things get easier ...


They won't believe or accept that Bruce. They, are still young, bulletproof, invisible and able to jump tall buildings in a single bound...yada yada yada.



CntryBoy777 said:


> but, none want to learn Anything for theirself, just push me to do it for the grandkids. So, it is obvious that they must not want to go bad enough....otherwise, they'd be over there. They want to be in the boat, but none want to learn to skull the boat...they want me....and none want to fish from the bank. There are too many things to watch for...like snakes, bugs, pioson ivy/oak and turtles.



Ahhh, yes. They want their kids to experience time with Grandpaw, maybe........ like they did with their (and your) own grandpa? That's not such a bad thing.

As far as the bugs, snakes poison ivy...that's part of it. They all  need to quit spending so much time worrying about that kind of stuff, it's part of spending time outside civilization.
Suck it up Countryboy...I've had all 4 of my kids, their city spouses and my 10 grandkids here at one time for a week. It gets hectic, but they will have memories for a lifetime, and  not of an old sarcastic curmudgeon that didn't want to spend the effort teaching them to fish, shoot, or feed the cows.
You're a grandpaw..feeling bad comes with that age and job but you still have a time honored traditional job to do.
You (and I) will be gone some day.
How do we want to be remembered?


----------



## AClark

Grey has a point. My grandparents raised me, being an only child, apparently that wasn't too bad. My grandfather taught me tons of invaluable things, not how to fish or real outdoorsy stuff, but he taught me how to shoot, bought me my first gun, and almost always had time to spend with me even though he was still working up until I was 5 or 6. Those are things that I'll remember forever.

That being said, the parents should know when grandpa has had enough and needs a break from heathen children. When I bring my kids to visit my "parents" (grandparents) I round the kids up to go do stuff and leave them alone, because they are elderly and get tired of loud rowdy kids. My grandfather takes the little ones up to feed the horses grass by hand, and it's one of their favorite memories. His memory is starting to fail (at 89, I suppose that happens) but he will tell you about how Trinity (6 year old) was 3 and he handed her a big handful of grass to feed to one of their studs, and she was so little and didn't know enough to let go when the stud took the grass from her and just about lifted her off her feet. They both got a good laugh out of it. I appreciate that my children get to know their great-grandparents as well. 

There's a balance there Fred, just gotta find it. Do what you can, enjoy the grandkids, but also let your kids know when you need a break.


----------



## CntryBoy777

GB, now just what do ya mean? I've never had a grandpa alive in my life....no memories. I had no dad in my life...he lived in the house, but never did a dad-blame thing to make anything but bad memories. A man can't control the memories of another....and if the first 4k of a 5k race carries no "Meaning and Memories", but all depends on that last 1k, then, so be it. I have taken time with each of them...I have shown, taught, and played with them...sang songs and acted "Crazy" around them. I have "Sucked it Up" and tried to make those "Memories", but most are so ADHD that when they ask a question, they never hear the answer....because they are distracted by others around them. It is fine if I am around them, but none will trail me to spend time with me, or to try and help or learn about what I am doing. So, if it takes having a heart attack while sculling a boat to make those memories, I think I will pass on that. I'm thrilled that you have a good situation, but that "Template" sure doesn't fit this application.


----------



## greybeard

I only know that there are two sides to teaching and learning in school. Teacher..and student. 
One is usually the adult, the others are well...kids, being...kids. 

I never cared much about teaching mine what I was doing..I tried to learn what mine were doing or wanted to do, my own life and it's goals being insignificant compared to those just starting out and still on that long hard road. When they visited, I put work on hold for the most part. I can hire help easy enough if I need it, and it was never important to me for them to know how much work was involved in a farm setting. If everyone knew for sure just how hard it's apt to get, no one would start to do it to begin with. 
Kids and distractions..gee, who wulda thunk?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, I do that too....I play video games with them. It isn't the kids that are so much the problem, it is the parents that want to control everything.

Anyway, I'm having a problem getting the rear tire off my cub cadet rider....I've taken the 1/2" bolt out and pulled the tire out about an inch, but no further. Is there something else to do to get it to slide off the rest of the way...or tap it with a rubber mallet?.....I just don't wish to break something with trial and error.....Thanks @greybeard


----------



## AClark

I'm gonna speak from a bit of experience here...
Two of my kids have ADHD, despite the ideology that they are just improperly disciplined kids, this is an actual medical issue. One is medicated for it, and she is unmanageable without it, the other I took off the meds and just cope with the lack of attention span.
That said, those two kids do SO much better with outdoor activities. I literally find things to wear them out and they function very highly with simple things that are active. 
The more they play inside and sit on video games, the harder they are to live with. The more I take them outside to do stuff, the easier things are. It takes the edge off the "hyper" for sure. 

It works for us. I was a hyper little kid, and if you can tell by my journal, I'm a fairly hyper adult. I know it's a matter of time until they learn to be more reserved, and they will, I did. Until then, keeping their minds occupied is the best thing for them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I totally agree and I have plenty of experience around kids and adults with it, but when I try to aid the situation...I just get ignored or yelled at by the adults because it isn't what They want or plan to do. I have told them til I'm "Blue in the Face" about how water and electricity doesn't mix....but every time I go up there the extension cord is plugged to the pool pump either under the hose, or with in a couple of feet where they are squirting and splashing. When I say something it is always....oh, I'm sorry, I didn't think about it....Duh. When the kids are running in and out of the house the door is left Wide open....with adults sitting right there or coming and goung without any effort to close the door. If I had teeth, I wouldn't have a tongue....cause I'd have already bit it Off. I go overboard to not upset the apple cart, but when I do....all He** breaks loose. I was a hyper ADHD child before they ever came up with any of that stuff, but it is no excuse for not acting or doing properly. I don't tell others how to raise their children, but it sure seems to me the lessons of "Respect" have left several yrs ago and are definitely on the endangered species list. I zip my lip just for Peace, but every once in a while it comes loose....


----------



## AClark

That is very true, a lot of kids these days are rude and disrespectful. That's because the parents tolerate it. My kids are not rude, and if they slip up, I nip it fast. 
Our pool pump has a gfi, I always worry about it regardless, but that all seems to be fine. Sounds like ya need a cold beer and to kick your feet up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

After a weeks worth of this....I think a Case is in order...


----------



## Bruce

But not all at once!


----------



## AClark

Why not? There are 24 beers in a case, and 24 hours in a day...coincidence? I think not!


----------



## babsbag

No grandchildren here yet but I worked in a school as an IT director for 8 years and had to teach a computer class...does that count?  The main problem with kids today is not the child...it is the parent. I have a lot more tolerance for a child that is ADHD and the parent knows it, accepts it, and acts accordingly than I do for a non ADHD child that is a pampered, ill behaved, spoiled brat and the parents accept that behavior as normal. 

Maybe there was no diagnosed ADHD when I was a child because we still had recess and PE and spent our days and summer evenings playing ball, swimming, riding bikes, building forts, roller skating, etc. The TV was on only if I was sick. I never sat still but it wasn't because I couldn't, I was just too busy being a kid and loving life. 

@CntryBoy777 I think you should move to CA to get out of the humidity.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well Bruce....sometimes when ya "Pop a Top" it is so good and goes down rather quickly and when ya turn around to get another out of the fridge or freezer ya are astounded that it is the Last one....thinking that someone else has been partaking, but then ya realize ya are the only one and the cans/bottles are all in the garbage can....and ya always wish ga had just 1 more....

AC there are those 8 hrs of sleep to account for, so there is a span there that the "Half Hour Rule" has to be applied, cause ya always want to stay Ahead of the "Curve"....not making up ground....

Babs, I will say it is beautiful, lovely, and wonderful in the climate there, but it didn't take very long, while driving a truck, for me to realize that Cali is not just another state...but a whole different country when that border is crossed. I'd be broke just paying the Taxes, and what just comes natural to me, is against laws and ordinances there...so, I would only add to your "Headache" of supporting another that is "Locked Up" for breaking those laws and damaging the "Fragile" environment there....


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....all are on their way....
Peace and Quiet never sounded so Good. Will probably take a day or 2 off, but back to putting the finishing touches on the setup. On the duck front, we have 4 hens setting on eggs now....and their nest mound has certainly Grown....
 ....here it is. Not really sure how it is all going to turn out, but it is going to be quite interesting to find out....


----------



## Bruce

Nothing like a little peace and quiet.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We moved Calli up to the house this morning, and she is a bit overwhelmed and has stayed under a bed most of the day. We are keeping her upstairs, so she can have time to adjust on the one floor. She has caught 3 mice the past couple of wks in the trlr, so she should have a Blast up there when she adjusts. In thinking of this earlier, it triggered a memory of a time about 20yrs ago....I was a Whse Mgr for a food supplier and in that position, I oversaw the rodent control with the pest company. So, anyway, I got some glue boards from the pest guy and gave them to Mom....even set some out for her. I happened to be there and asked if sh needed more, yet...she said no....okay.....then, I saw one on a board and picked it up and thru it away in the garbage. The next day Dad was getting the garbage together to put out. I happened down the stairs and Dad was sitting down on them and was hunched over.....I asked him what he was doing and he said trying to vet this mouse out of the trap, so it can be reused..........I said Dad those are to be tossed out, they are disposable....he didn't agree. So, I had to stop bringing them because he continued to peel the mouse off the board. He has a chest of drawers in his storage bldg....it is full of worn out flappers and ballcocks from toilets....cause ya might find a Use for them.....Lord!!!.......old rusted bolts with nuts rusted to them that Liquid Wrench can't touch.........There was never was a dull moment with him around, before he made the turn "Downhill". But ya couldn't tell him Anything....at all, he just wouldn't listen......


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> ... old rusted bolts with nuts rusted to them that Liquid Wrench can't touch


Have to get some PB Blaster then! .


----------



## greybeard

AClark said:


> Our pool pump has a gfi,



As it should have.


----------



## babsbag

My pool pump has one built into the cord in addition to the outlet it is plugged into.

Too funny about the traps. I do reuse the wood ones but I know that some people don't even do that. Do those sticky ones really work all that well? I have some elusive mice in my soap workshop and they need to leave and I won't use poison because of my cat and the neighbor's cats.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh @babsbag they really work, especially with a peanut or sunflower seed or 2 in the middle of the glue. Once they get on it, it is rare for them to get away. Having cats tho, we don't use them....because it is a royal pain getting them off of it and the glue out of their fur. The big ones for rats will kill a cat, too.


----------



## Bruce

The glue traps are inhumane unless you get to the rodent soon after it gets stuck and dispatch it. Better to put out snap traps where the cats can't get to them. Instadeath when setup properly such that they have to go over the end with the trigger on it to get to the bait.


----------



## Hillaire

I've always had really good luck with snap traps either with nothing on them next to my feed bins or with a little peanut butter on the trap.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know this may upset some, but when it comes to rodents the method of dispatch doesn't ever cross my mind....just that they are ne'er to return. I feel by them like others feel about snakes....the only good one is a dead one....irregardless of How it got there. I'm not going to purpisely torture it, but it is what it is. I've taken them out quick too, by stomping them with my foot.


----------



## Hillaire

ya gotta do what ya gotta do... any mouse/rat means more and with their excrement around (feed,water etc) it could cause illness to you, your pet or your livestock.  Like country boy said as long as it gets taken care of I don't care which method is used but I try to do it as humanely as possible.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce, Just use no more than 8 traps and you will be fine.......


CntryBoy777 said:


> I know this may upset some, but when it comes to rodents the method of dispatch doesn't ever cross my mind....just that they are ne'er to return. I feel by them like others feel about snakes....the only good one is a dead one....irregardless of How it got there. I'm not going to purpisely torture it, but it is what it is. I've taken them out quick too, by stomping them with my foot.



Oh my gosh..how can you be that way? The poor cute, defenseless little things, scrounging around just trying to survive in  hostile world and it's not like they would ever carry an invading army of plague infested fleas to kill 100 million people, or shed Hanta virus in their urine or feces. They're just innocent victims of circumstances/old wive's tales and deserve the same fair and just treatment a red tail hawk shows them, as he totally ignores them while they playfully cavort in the fields below. 
[/sarcasm off]


----------



## Hillaire

haha you're my kind of people greybeard


----------



## Bruce

Why is 8 the magic number?


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Why is 8 the magic number?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I use Tincats, Ketch-Alls, spring loaded, and glue boards...whatever will catch 'em. If I find a nest, the babies go to the chickens....they Love them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If ya haven't heard this, it is sure worth a Listen. All this talk about Rat Killin' made me think about it....


----------



## CntryBoy777

It's been a fairly  wet day around here....it started about 10:30am and have gotten .4" so far, still is falling out there. The ducks have been "Singing in the Rain" ....while the goats bleet from their House.....
Things are moving forward with the transition....Calli is being seen more often and she is excited about all the New areas she has to investigate. The goats are still a little reserve about stepping out on their own....they have been conditioned to us being there, but they walk the area a few times a day. Got a coon earlier that was scrounging around by the goat pen inside the fenced area. Glad the birds weren't out when it happened inside the fence. I do try to be vigilant and aware of things....I hate surprises....


----------



## Bruce

You happened to be out when the coon was there? How fortunate!!!! And it was still there when you came back with a "persuader"? Doubly fortunate!! You might need to run some hotwire over the top of the fence .... unless the holes in the fence are big enough a coon can go through.

Hot here the last 2 days. Supposed to be hot with T-storms the next couple of days.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, the gates are not covered and there are places under the fence that they can slip thru. I hadn't brought the arms to the house, so had to go to the trlr to retrieve the 22, but it was still scrounging by the time I was ready. Plus there are bldgs that I'm sure has some vagrants under them....I believe there is a fox under one for sure.


----------



## Mike CHS

We finally saw one of the wood chucks after this afternoon and set the live trap out with some chicken feed to see if I can't get rid of another.


----------



## Hens and Roos

we have used a slice of musk melon in a live trap with good success to catch woodchucks


----------



## CntryBoy777

I will get back to work this next wk, but things are Functional.....even if ya have to climb over a few gates for it to work. That however, is killing me....so added incentive to get the latches done and gates leveled. Especially when it is raining it is added difficulty.....would've Loved it about 49yrs ago....but, not so much now.....


----------



## Mike CHS

With all that hard work I thought you were training for American Ninja Warriors.


----------



## Bruce

Foxes and coons If I were like you (meaning no one at the house would up and die if I shot a varmint) I think I'd get me a rocker, some sticks and a sharp knife. 22 at my side, whittling away until I saw one of the bastards. And if I were like you, I could probably hit it too!!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Foxes and coons If I were like you (meaning no one at the house would up and die if I shot a varmint) I think I'd get me a rocker, some sticks and a sharp knife. 22 at my side, whittling away until I saw one of the bastards. And if I were like you, I could probably hit it too!!


Go for it Jed Clampett!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw Mike, ya ain't looking close enough....I've been waving the White flag the past few days.....LOL!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well we had a question "Answered" this evening....is our drake "Viable"?

I could give ya the short answer, but that would take the Fun and Excitement out of ...."How" we found out, because as I have been told before...."Enquiring Minds" just have to know.........at the end of the story will be a graphic pic, in case ya get a bit shaken by such...
I went out to tend to the ducks and things were as usual in shutting them up for the nite. I got a pic of the 4 hens setting and the growing mound, that is close to 6' in length....

  ....they are such cute little things....hissing and squawking when ya get close...the one on the end there next to the pink-topped water container, billed me when I reached for it to change it out. The very last thing that I do is empty their tub and rinse it out. Well, there happened to be an egg in it and I just thought that one had drop it in today. So, I reached for it and when I picked it up the insides fell out of a hole in the shell....I saw the bloody yoke and knew it was developing. I went ahead and rinsed the area and back to the routine. As I moved the tub to a new spot, I saw this on the ground.....GRAPHIC PIC....
  ....so, I guess we are going to have a whole Bunch of little quackers running around the Quack Shack....and will have to look to Expand to another pen for the others. I think this "Duck Math" is beyond addition, more like multiplication....so, it seems division and then subtraction is the only way to Solve it.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yikes - hope the next little duckling is a little more well done!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I heard tonite that there is a Tropical Storm in the gulf and a good many members are slated to get a bunch of water from it. I hope all will take precautions and retrieve anything that can Float away. We are suppose to have Flooding here this wknd, so stay tuned to the weather all y'all down Lone Star way. Those 40-50mph winds can do some damage to anything not nailed down.....


----------



## goatgurl

hoping by the time the storm blows its way thru texas it will run out of steam and just bring us some rain.  not looking forward to high winds.  thanks for the smile, I haven't heard jerry clower in years and years.  he has always made me laugh.  glad to know you're going to have a bunch of duckles.  I've got 16 right now and have 3 more nests to hatch.  not sure how many i'll end up with but know that this fall they will either taste good or sell good, which ever I decide.  glad you got that little masked marauder before he got your chickens.  opossum got one of my barred rock hens last month and then I got the opossum.  I figured that was fair, an eye for an eye so to speak.  take care of yourself kiddo.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Was out with the goats for a bit today....the 1st day of Summer and looky what I saw.... ....the "Autumn Joy" sedum is blooming....just doesn't seem right does it?....the "Herd" decided to help out with the "Jungle" that I haven't gotten to yet.... ....the "Boys" were working on a patch of golden rod, so I was glad to allow them to "Partake" if they so desired.....
Something else I haven't shared, how I did the gate to the garden. I was in a hurry to get things done, and came across some small carabiners that we got before the goats.....for the goats, to hang a bell on the collar. That went quickly by the wayside and were never used. So, when I saw them I said this might work....and clipped them on each side of the gate. That way it can open either direction....and if need be can be removed completely......seems to be working pretty good so far......  .....Joyce likes it....that's what "Counts".....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh @goatgurl , I pay attention for possums too. The 2 main enemies here. Tho, I have noticed an increase of fox here. I guess my favorite by Jerry Clower is the coon huntin story. But, most all will sure make ya laugh, for sure. This is our 1st experience with ducks, so we weren't expecting this to be a total "Flock Project" by making one big nest mound with 4 hens setting on so many eggs.....but, as ya said they will either sell or freeze just fine....
Hope the storm brings ya what ya need, and be careful over that way.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just saw a "Wave" of the storm headed at ya there @Mike CHS ......according to local reports here, ya may end up with more out of this than we get over here. But, there is certainly rain in the future....for both of us. Just glad I was able to cut the low spots today....ahead of this mess....


----------



## Mike CHS

I got everything cleaned up today including about half of the neighbors main hill.  I had Jay work about an hour and a half both today and yesterday and he did a big portion of the weed whacking.

We are needing some rain but it looks like it's going to be a big 'some'.


----------



## CntryBoy777

My brother sent me a txt and said he had heard we may need an airboat to get around in....I told him that I'd get the boat and tie it to the front porch....on the second floor bannister.....
We could use some to fill the spillway at the pond and exchange some of the water out....it has been a couple of yrs since it ran out of the spillway.


----------



## Bruce

And you can harness the ducks to the boat so you don't have to row!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We've gotten a little bit of water this morning....
 ....sure glad that I was able to get the low areas cut before this fell.........it will get worse, cause it is still raining in sheets.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have gotten a little over 2" since this front first got here.  More forecast for today but so far it has been nice and steady as the wind hasn't gotten here yet.  It might be a good day for a COSTCO run in Nashville for us.  The siding guys are hustling to get done before the wind starts plus they would like to get paid probably.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The heavy part is suppose to be thru here around noon, but on/off rain thru the afternoon til around 7pm. I haven't moved the rain gauge yet, so not on a "Beaten Path" anymore because of the fence. I'll check it when it isn't raining "Sheets".....


----------



## Devonviolet

My heart goes out to you guys & especially those down by the gulf! We were on the periphery, of it all.  We're getting exceptionally high humidity (UGH! I HATE humidity!) And we got some sprinkles, while grazing the goats. But, the most we got was one heavy downpour, that lasted a few minutes. I think it gave us 0.10" in the rain gauge.


----------



## Bruce

I guess that is why you have ducks AND goats Fred. At least SOMEONE will be happy rain or shine.

Nice river you have there.


----------



## Pastor Dave

We got in on all the fun today up in central Indiana. A little scattered showers yesterday, but torrents today.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just got to the rain guage and we have gotten 3.2" so far, and quite a few branches and limbs down too.


----------



## Bruce

Is the rowboat tied to the porch??


----------



## Hillaire

we're getting ready to batten down the hatches right now... rain the next 2 days but nothing like you guys are getting


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think the worse is past us....and didn't need the Boat....Bruce.....
It certainly is soggy out there and some standing water, but most of it has soaked in already....but, it will add to the humidity when the sun does come back out.
@Hillaire just be sure to take an Umbrella to the goat show....no, not for you....for the Goats.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Having spent half of my life in Pensacola, I don't gripe much about the weather here plus we needed the rain.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Bruce this is the reason for the crawdads being in the field...they will be out tonite along with the coons that eat them....this also shows the reason for fence placement....
 ....and this one.... ....these are also the low spots that I was glad to get cut...before the rain. I wish I had taken pics before this last downpour, because this water ya see was all from the last downpour....simply Amazing....


----------



## Mike CHS

Those pictures make me give thanks for our hills.


----------



## Baymule

We barely got a spit and a sputter out of that storm. The news anchors gave dire warnings all week and just couldn't deliver. One goof drove 3 hours from Tyler to Jasper and finally found rain. Then he stood out in it, complete with rubber boots and an umbrella for the occasion, so he could "show" us folks at home how "bad" the storm was.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> this is the reason for the crawdads being in the field...they will be out tonite along with the coons that eat them


So just how much of a PITA are the crawdads? If not much, seems they can make your coon reduction easier. If they are a PITA I guess you have to let the coons eat them before the coons make a permanent move.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, the crawdads aren't a big issue, the only problem they present are those little towers when cutting grass and the bumps they create for ya to roll over. By mowing regularly, they stay on the small side and don't damage anything. I take every opportunity to keep coons and possums thinned out. Being in the house I can monitor so much more than in the trlr, so that certainly is a benefit. We ended up with a total of 4" out of the storm, but by this morning it has been absorbed...no standing water.


----------



## Mike CHS

I know we have coons here I haven't seen any yet.  I'm still working on getting rid of wood chucks.  My live trap has caught 6 rabbits so far and zero chucks.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> We barely got a spit and a sputter out of that storm. The news anchors gave dire warnings all week and just couldn't deliver. One goof drove 3 hours from Tyler to Jasper and finally found rain. Then he stood out in it, complete with rubber boots and an umbrella for the occasion, so he could "show" us folks at home how "bad" the storm was.


As someone on another board once told me regarding rain..or lack of it.."Boy you just ain't livin right"...

We've had 2" since 4am this morning. Going into July with plenty of moisture in the ground sure beats the alternative.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> I know we have coons here I haven't seen any yet.  I'm still working on getting rid of wood chucks.  My live trap has caught 6 rabbits so far and zero chucks.


Put out a deer feeder with a game cam on it. You'll see 'em then.




And, should you be so inclined (I am NOT) :


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> I know we have coons here I haven't seen any yet.  I'm still working on getting rid of wood chucks.  My live trap has caught 6 rabbits so far and zero chucks.


Do you have a game camera out to see where the chucks hang out? Unfortunately rabbits and chucks seem to like the same foods. Not sure if there is something a chuck desires that a rabbit does not. We have ZERO rabbits this year. So bizarre since we had a new young one show up about every 3 weeks last summer.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've seen them while trucking, but have never lived in an area with them. It sounds like, I'm glad that I don't....but if I did I would quietly do my "Thing"  to thin them out too. Even if I had to get a scope to get 'em.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have a game camera but I already know where their dens are since they are deep enough to bottom out the golf cart.

Several times I have seen the chucks well enough in the open to get a shot but they manage to place themselves in a line between where I am when I see them and a straight line to a neighbors house so no safe shot.


----------



## Bruce

Smart chucks! Guess you need to set up a blind with a good shooting line


----------



## Baymule

Dynamite.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm having visions of "Caddy Shack".....


----------



## Mike CHS

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'm having visions of "Caddy Shack".....



I tried those Smoke Bombs but have no way to know if the holes I put them in were active or not.  I never found more than one hole for each chuck so don't know if I got any or not.


----------



## Bruce

The only way I can tell is by the number I see wandering around and eating in the morning and evening. To my knowledge, I'm down to 1 adult and 1 juvenile. Since I've never seen them interact and they live in different places (though only about 70' apart) I assume they are not mother and child. AND since I've not seen ANY little ones with the adult, I am guessing it is male. In that case it is likely the father of the juvenile.


----------



## Mike CHS

Fred - are the aches and pains going away.  Haven't seen you around as much as normal and wanted to know how you are doing.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've never used those smoke bombs, but my Mom used everything she could find for moles and voles.....they are really bad here; along with the chipmunks,rats, and rabbits. She ended up using juicy fruit gum in the runs and kept them at bay, some.

Sorry about not being around as usual, but have been dealing with the whole situation of relocating and "Routine" change....along with a couple of other declining health problems. So, I have decided to put off any further "Expansion" of more animals....except for chickens and ducks. Most definitely keeping our goats, so I still have a "Right" to be here.....
Until we can catch up and handle just what we already have, there really is no sense to just keep adding. So, I can have time to piddle around with little projects, cut grass, and go fishing more than I have, lately. I personally have 2 passions, the reading and studying The Bible and fishing. Since it doesn't seem that there is an extended period of time of me getting around....gonna take advantage of now to Enjoy a few things....and get back to writing some more Bible studies.

I haven't gotten the signal booster mounted yet, so signal at the house is only outside. It is hard to type a message while swatting Skeeters....
I just wanted ya to know that I was still here, just facing a few disruptions at the moment. We have talked and decided that we are going to another breed for chickens. We both like the wyandotte hens, but they are speradic medium sized egg layers. So, sometime soon we will take the roos out and cycle the hens, looking to replace them in the future....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hopes and prayers that things will ease up for you!


----------



## Bruce

What breeds are you considering? I've had good luck size and quantity wise with Black Australorps and White Rocks. Still individual to the bird of course. 

The 2015 BAs are Mellori and Nuit. Mellori most always lays in the mid to high 60g range so XL. She took off  Nov through Jan and has laid ~60% of the days since her first egg. Nuit lays in the mid to high 50g range so she bounces between the high end of Medium and the low end of Large. Her percentage is ~72%, she only took off 2 months after her fall moult.

The 2015 WRs are Angel and Yuki. Angel lays about the same size and % of days as Nuit. Yuki lays low to mid 60s so she is in the high end of Large to the lower end of XL. She is at 62% but I might have missed some since she was laying out in the weeds last summer. 

The Easter Eggers (2015) don't lay quite as well, in the low 50%. Eos lays high 60s to low 70s, solidly XL to Jumbo. Penelope runs more in the mid to high 50s so generally Large. 

The only 2012 bird worth talking about (they ARE 5 years old after all) is Persephone (EE). She is STILL laying about 4 eggs a week and they are always XL to Jumbo. I don't think laying 46% of the days since her first egg is bad at all for a girl with 4.5 years of laying history. I guess I can mention Zorra (BA), she's never been a great layer but she is a good Mama to the adoptive chicks (until she kicks them to the curb  ). When she does lay it is solidly Large to the low end of XL. She has also laid stupidly large eggs, like 114g; something a duck would DREAM about! Fortunately that seems to be in her past. The Faverolles?  Clemence is in the broody buster AGAIN. The last time was mid April when she wouldn't stay in the nest in the brooder area waiting for the chicks to come in 2 days time. Poor layers, they SOMETIMES make the LOW end of Medium.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @frustratedearthmother ....just have to get used to a new routine and a new "Normal", but might as well get to doing some of those things before "Time" passes me by and I'm unable to do them anymore. I haven't gotten to the "Rocking Chair" just yet, but starting to look for the right one....

Well, @Bruce I'm waiting on your observation of the Wellsummers.........or, was that @Mike CHS ? Also interested in the Australorps, but they are on the small side as far as their frame goes, so not a meat bird. We will look around and see what comes up, but may end up getting several kinds to narrow to a couple. We do prefer the brown egg layers....but, the ducks are hard to beat for production.


----------



## Baymule

You have been working and pushing hard to get your fence built. It is screaming hot out there now, so you sure deserve some rest. Absolutely read and study your Bible and go fishing. Jesus liked fishermen.


----------



## CntryBoy777

You are so Right @Baymule . I'm having a much harder time breathing in the heat and there are 14 steps from the first floor to the 2nd in the house....not to mention the hill to climb to get to the house. So, it has been a large learning curve than the relative flat walk from the trlr to the chores. The circulation problems are causing muscle cramps in the legs, because of the lack of oxygen in the blood supplying the muscle. The "Adventures" will still continue, but just on a smaller scale. We are looking to get a dog, but haven't settled on anything yet....still thinking and researching for right one...


----------



## Bruce

Time for a 4 wheeler Fred! Won't help inside the house of course.

I have 2 Welsummer girls but at 9 WEEKS old, you have a LONG time to wait before I can tell you how they work out. And they are light birds.

I think if you are looking for heavier birds, you'll end up with girls that don't lay quite as well as the really productive egg breeds. And again, birds are individual. Zorra is HUGE. If one didn't know the "signs", I could pass her off as a Black Jersey Giant. Echo was about average size for a BA.

BJG (and I think they come in white as well) were bred to be BIG dual purpose birds. But they never gained favor as meat birds because they mature slowly, nothing like the poor Cornish X that are ready for processing in < 3 months. But the BJG might be perfect for you since you want eggs and won't be eating the birds until they are no longer productive layers. Meyer claims they are "Very slow" to mature, "Good" layers (Meyer rates better layers Very Good or Excellent), Medium to Large eggs, 10 pound hens, 13 pound roosters. If you got straight run, you could choose when to take the cockerels. They won't be full size for quite some time but then maybe you don't WANT a bunch of 13 pound birds to slaughter all at the same time  Maybe a nice 8 or 9 pounder would be good.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are on "Duck Watch" here....it should be any day that the eggs start hatching....we sure don't know what to expect, or how many to accomodate. If I have to act fast, I will leave the babies and moms inside the hardware cloth covered area, and put the other hens and drake outside in a temporary shelter. Yes, ya know there will be pics....
The heat and humidity is suppose to be going Up, tho right now is pretty stifling. I guess my Friends from the Lone Star thought they'd share some with us here....the "Feels Like" temps are to hit triple digits. I will have to work on some "Indoor" projects and stay out of it as much as possible.
I'm thinking about building a stanchion so the trimming chore can be much easier, so if anyone has a thread to share on that, I would be very grateful....something simple, because it won't be for milking, just holding for hoof trimming.....


----------



## Bruce

Watching with baited breath 

I closed the gate at the far end of the "chute" in "alpaca alley" yesterday. Of course Laddie started spitting at the wall *. I brought in my lawn chair to their area, hooked Teddy to a double length lead and sat. He stayed wedged in the "chute" with Laddie for some time, finally Laddie backed out. Then Teddy slowly came out. Not happy but not causing trouble, moved all the way to the gate in the alley, ie as far from me as he could get. Sat there for a long time with them staring back trying to figure out what horrible thing I was going to do to them. 

Teddy got real nervous when I stood up but I was eventually able to scratch his back and neck. After a few tries I also managed to get one foreleg up so I could see his nails. Not bad but time to trim. Not sure how easy that will be, he didn't have any desire to have me holding his foot up. Laddie will be 100x worse 


* Must remember to make sure no one is ever at the other side of those gates when I trap the boys, Laddie ALWAYS spits even though no one is touching him.


----------



## Mike CHS

I really enjoy hearing about how they have such unique personalities.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We were in Florida when I first heard about alpacas and there were even commercials about "Investing" in them and how "Docile and Friendly" they were. They showed people interacting with them out in the pasture, just like a petting zoo with adults and kids. Always showing how friendly they were towards people and their ease of care. They were truly a really good investment. I decided that I would do a little research and found that they would cost $10,000/each to get started with them. Well, that was as far as I looked into it cause it priced me right out of the market. Now, when you relate your experience with the "Boys", I always remember those commercials and smile at how surprised some must have been when they "Invested" in them and wonder if they ever got a return on that investment. I have never been around any animals that weren't different from one another, just like people. That always intrigues me at the differences and the quirks from one to another. It surely does sound like a real challenge and a test of trial and error. I would certainly be interested in assisting ya if ya was just a wee bit closer, just for the experience and learning of a different kind of animal. I really enjoy learning about different things. I know it doesn't aid ya a whole bunch, but I am always in your "Corner" cheering ya on with each "Adventure" ya embark on with them....and I just can't help but smile and laugh at some of the lengths ya go to in order to be a "Hands On" caretaker....


----------



## Baymule

We have plenty of heat over here and you didn't have enough, so thought I'd share!  Right now though, we had a couple of thunderstorms, so it is only 81 degrees! Positively a COLD front!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Dang, I want 81 degrees... at one time today our heat index was 121!   Ninety six degrees and 65% humidity...    But got a lot done anyway... Just wasn't happy about it, lol!


----------



## Mike CHS

frustratedearthmother said:


> Dang, I want 81 degrees... at one time today our heat index was 121!   Ninety six degrees and 65% humidity...    But got a lot done anyway... Just wasn't happy about it, lol!



I couldn't live there. The hottest I have ever seen was 121 degrees when I was in Iraq several years ago.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well this is a rarity for me to post self pics, it is 86° here with 69% humidity and all I did outside was give the goats a few pellets and close them in for the nite....and tended to the ducks, nothing very strenuous at all....my shirt was dry when I went out and was out about 45mins.....
 ....and since there are just a few of me, here is the "Mug"....  I do believe I sweat profusely....and if ya enlarge the photo and print it....it'll keep the birds out of the garden........that is why I can't work in this weather, I dehydrate too quickly and it is side-effects of a couple of the pills I have to take.


----------



## Mike CHS

It's good to see ya.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I looked like that just a few minutes ago - before my shower.... well, minus the whiskers anyway, lol!


----------



## Bruce

Now I will know it is you if you happen to stop by someday! OK, I know that is highly unlikely 

I wasn't quite that bad yesterday when it was high 70°s and higher humidity. I sharpened 2 of the mower blades with flat files. I was in the workshop so no sun (not that we've seen much lately) and got sweaty. I was like "Dang, I'm hardly doing ANYTHING here!"

There is a 50% chance of 0.08" of rain in the next 6 hours. I guess that is why it is pouring right now.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Bruce we had a 20% chance of showers the other day when we got 3.5" and today was a 60% chance without a single drop.....go figure.
@frustratedearthmother I hope your Shower felt as good as mine did....but I still have the whiskers....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

My shower was awesome!  I was so dirty while I was outside that I couldn't stand myself...hair plastered to my head...feet sweating inside my rubber boots...yuckiness!  I'm so much better right now!  (and whiskerless, lol!)


----------



## greybeard

Meanwhile here closer to the Gulf.



 
Yep, you read it right.
92% humidity and 81.7 degF.
Wife and I just came in from our bicycle ride at 8:30pm. 5.2 miles this time. We're getting better every day.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's really Good GB....I couldn't even stand still outside under those conditions.....and my days of riding a bike has well passed me by.....it is difficult getting anywhere only peddling with 1 foot....


----------



## goatgurl

how about one of those hand peddle bikes @CntryBoy777??  naaa, i'm with you that tough old Texan is going to have to bike by himself.


----------



## CntryBoy777

No new developments here to speak of, but I'm beginning to think that these ducks aren't going to hatch anything. They keep moving the nest mound and shuffling the eggs along with them except for the bottom layer of eggs. We are giving them til the end of the week and if nothing by then, we will clean out the pen and toss the eggs into the ditch....lesson learned. The way the showers have come thru here, I'm getting behind on cutting grass. The dew, with the humidity so high, keeps the grass wet til noon and the showers at noon or shortly thereafter, makes it impossible to get to cutting it. The goats are still in the process of getting comfortable with their new space and routine. We have the grandsons coming to spend a wk with us....without parents...in a couple of wks, so gotta get started preparing for that. It will only be hotter and just as humid, so I have to try and put on the "Happy Face"......PawPaw refuses to be known as an ogre by them, but I believe this will be the last yr for such summer activities for me. There has been a really big change between last yr and this yr with my ailments, so I don't see me being up to it next yr. There is still a bunch to do here, but just no energy in the "Tank" to do very much at all....sure glad I got the fence up and functioning when I did, I don't think I could make goat walk each day in this heat and humidity....just standing outside becomes rather difficult for 30-45mins. Joyce injured her shoulder last wk doing some clean-up....pulled a chest muscle using the loppers...so, she has been side-lined for a few days resting it. We both would welcome an early Fall, but certainly are not counting on it.......


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> We both would welcome an early Fall, but certainly are not counting on it.......


Ditto that!!


----------



## Bruce

Ah geez Fred, I'm sorry things are going so poorly. You and Joyce rest up some. Maybe now that the fence is done your ailments won't be so aggravated.


----------



## Baymule

You know your self better than anybody, but I am hoping that it is just the heat and humidity that is dragging you down.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @Baymule .....right now....when I go outside it is hard to breathe....if ya laid on the floor....with a 50# sack of feed across your chest, it would come close to feeling what I feel with every breath.....also, the circulation isn't moving enough oxygen thru the leg muscles to oxygenize them and they start cramping like ya had done climbed Pike's Peak. I am in "Unchartered Waters", but there is a "Roar" around the bend....down the way.....guess we'll just see when I get there. The breathing and muscles are fine in the AC, so that is what has me thinking the weather is the cause....for now....


----------



## Baymule

My husband and I are both healthy, but we do what we gotta do in the mornings, then the heat drives us inside. I do watch over him because of his various surgeries and him being 72 years old, I tell him he's done and gripe at him until he goes in.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Joyce canned some string beans and purple hull peas today, we have quite a few in the freezer already....and she wanted to try some in a jar. The first barage of tomato plants are playing out and dying out, but the 2nd wave plants are coming on strong. I'll have to remember to get some pics tomorrow to share with ya. I believe that the garden will be much better next yr as we are able to spend more time this fall and winter getting some of the "Organics" mixed into the clay soil. I will get caught back up on the manure management routine again and a compost bin. Truly, I would rather be busy and sharing pics, but I'm just sidelined for the moment....don't give up on me Yet....there are more "Adventures" to share.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh....I went to the kitchen and she still had them on the counter.....I thought she had already put them up...
.....at least there will be something to eat in an extended power outage....
There is a generator here at the house, but hasn't been run in Years.....so, gotta check it out. It may be better to get a new one, it is about 23yrs old.....


----------



## Bruce

Hey, I'm more than 23 Y/O and I still work (pretty much!). 

My inlaws had a generator from WWII at their house before they moved to the "old folk's home" about 10 years ago. They needed it a lot in the earlier years but I don't think they HAD to use but once or twice a year from the time I met them (28 years ago). Don't give up on the old generator until you've proven it is more trouble than it is worth.  

Now you need a bunch of different recipes to use those peas and beans! I bet you could make some good soups with them and other stuff from the garden.


----------



## Mike CHS

All you need with those peas are a ham bone.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We don't eat much soup....I ate too much growing up, and it never stays on the stomach long enough to even fill Full to me. I've always been a meat and potato kinda guy....my Mom always accussed me of having hollow legs........however, Joyce likes soup and eats some from time to time....I kid her about being from Michigan and it being a Yankee thang..........


----------



## CntryBoy777

Don't forget the fatback and a pone of cornbread...that is good eating there Mike....


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was a better day here today with the humidity down around 60%....much better than the 80% we've been dealing with....got some cutting done today, field2....and the road back to the pond. The temps and humidity are going back up on Tues, so gonna get some physical labor done tomorrow...........as I was going to feed goats and lock 'em up for the nite....I happened up on a coon behind the duck pen....he headed for a tree and I went for the 22....found it in the tree....and he decided to "Depart".....
I was sure glad that I happened along at just the right time, I always put the ducks up after the goats, so we didn't lose any ducks or "Dotties".....


----------



## Mike CHS

Glad you saw the coon first.  We lost one of the Delawares yesterday when Teresa went out and found it laying on the ground.  Something had pecked or bitten it's skull so I had to put it down.


----------



## Bruce

Seems you are feeling a bit perkier with the more reasonable humidity level Fred 
Glad the coon stuck around long enough for you to come back and help it decide HOW it would move along. If you have a game camera, it might be worth setting up near the fowl pen. I was sure surprised when I caught that coon overnight a few weeks back. Wasn't even THINKING about coons, just trapping 'chucks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was certainly Hot today....got up to 92 with heat index at 100°.....I waited til this evening to do any work. I decided to get back to some "Basics" and use a tool that I was allowed to use in the 3rd grade.....
 ....tho, this is a newer version of the original tool....but, that original is in Dad's storage bldg....
This is the before pic....I was holding the phone up as high as I could to take the pic....which the shadow proves.... ....this was when my clothes were dry.....and this one is just 45min later when I couldn't have been wetter, if I'd have jumped in the pond.... .....the Boys showed up to check it out and keep an eye on me.  They really miss us being with them everyday and we will spend periods of time with them, but this heat is a big obstacle to do so these days....


----------



## Mike CHS

I've said it before but when I was stationed in Mississippi, I remember often thinking this has to be the most hot & humid place in the United States.  I know it gets hotter elsewhere but something about that state makes the temps miserable.


----------



## Bruce

All cut with "loppers"?? Geez I get out the string trimmer for big stuff like that. You must have been beat!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Those aren't loppers, they are hedge shears. The only weed eater I have is an electric one....and it will not do that good on the johnson grass at this stage. The seed stalks are too thick and tough for the .65 string. I just want to lay it down, let it dry, and burn it. Also, there is golden rod in there with stalks that are up to an inch in diameter. It really wasn't too bad except for the sweating.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think there are a few things that contribute to the heat and humidity factor here Mike. Location....with the gulf and river, the direction of wind, soil type, and elevation....these work to saturate the air and winds, or the lack thereof, work with the elevation to stagnate the air. Even tho the sun is hotter in Florida, the seabreezes keep the air moving and the sand allows the water to dissapate quickly. The clay holds the moisture close to the surface and evaporates back into the sinking stagnant air....so it just hangs there and envelopes ya like a glove. I just hope it breaks in Sept as usual, but it didn't last year....it waited til November.


----------



## Bruce

I knew they weren't actually loppers that is why I put it in quotes but the length of the cutting surface seems pretty short for hedge shears. 

I know what you mean about the electric trimmer. A single string B&D 36V was my first trimmer after we bought this place. Runs 20 minutes before needing a 60 minute recharge AFTER the battery cools down. Can't get a lot done here in 20 minutes, it would have been fine at the old place with a lot size of 44' x 100'. 

It cuts grass OK (until the battery is done) but does NOT deal with thicker stalked stuff like mature stinging nettle. The stalks aren't more than maybe 3/16" but are fibrous/woody. They rip up the plastic string as much as it rips them up, mutual death! Wouldn't even bother using it on the thicker stuff. That is why I finally sprung for the gas model a month or 2 back. Double, stronger, string. Runs about 45 minutes before needing more gas. For the Johnson grass you are dealing with I would put on the metal blade. I'll bring it right over  They also sell a "power scythe" that I have not yet purchased, not real cheap but it would be perfect for your Johnson grass! 

Maybe the Johnson grass would make good bedding for the goats??


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I just hope it breaks in Sept as usual, but it didn't last year....it waited til November.


That is why you should do all your hard outside work in the winter! No frozen ground to make it hard to put in posts and no hot humid weather


----------



## farmerjan

Just wanted to add my 2 cents on the breeds of chickens.   I don't know much about the ëaster eggers" but in the standard breeds one of the best all purpose is the New Hampshire.  Also the Plymouth rocks which come in a variety of colors.  Wyandottes are not known for their year round laying nor are most orpingtons although buff orpingtons are touted as a "homestead"type flock.  Rhode Island reds are a decent dual purpose bird but a little slower maturing.  Delawares are also a fairly fast grower but I have heard mixed thoughts on their temperments.  The ones I had were active and decent for table quality.  I have really liked the Welsummers  for the real dark brown eggs and they were good layers and a decent size to kill also.  Also  have had a few others.  If you want a real decent bird for a layer and then to kill, the good old fashioned "black sex-link" hen is one of the best for all purpose.  No, they won't breed true, but if you use a good NH or Plymouth male on them, the chicks will grow up with the increased laying capacity and the males will make good birds for the freezer.

One thing that a lot of people don't think about is the amount of money that goes into raising a chick up to full size.  I have found that started pullets of sex-links  can be bought for $5-$10 each. They are usually 20-24 weeks and ready to start laying.  They will lay for a good 2 years, still make a fine soup bird.  So you are getting something that will start producing right away,  will  lay real good for a couple of years and will make a good pot of soup or stew.

I have NH's and standard Black Langshans right now.  Purebred show quality birds.  I love the Langshans very stately carriage, but they are not the layingest breed there is.  I really liked the welsummers and the color pattern is similiar to the light brown leghorn which I love, so I went with the welsummers until we had the eagle problem and lost the purebreds.  They are next on my list once I get retired and have a little more time and can get a few more coops to use.  For the free range pastured hens I used both the black and the red sexlinks but the black definitely were a meatier bird and laid real good.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I would really like to get rid of the johnson grass and golden rod. This is too close to the garden for poison, so my goal is to keep it cut and stop the seeding of the stuff. I was unable to get to the johnson grass, but caught the golden rod before it bloomed. There is some bermuda there, but the taller stuff keeps it from spreading very well....so, if I keep it cut then the bermuda will hopefully choke most of it out. Since this area used to be in the garden I have to get thru there and clear the ground so the rider can make quick work of the area. Mom used brick batts to mark plants and to hold black plastic down in futile attempts to control the grasses from getting in the garden.....not to mention the plastic pots and other such stuff. There are tree staubs in there too, so have to clear it by hand before it gets easier. I certainly don't need to damage and lose another mower.....the SIL did enough of that with his visit....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @farmerjan , that is good info and well appreciated. I will include several of those in our next acquiring and try them out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got all the feed moved today from the trlr....I was waiting on getting some metal cans to put it in....out in the garage....
 ....ya know....they sure don't make em like they used to, but will certainly do the job. I will eventually get them up off the floor, but they should be fine for now. This will eliminate a few trips to the trlr each day and the up and down stairs and hills in both directions. My knee will be very appreciative..........I was told today that the grandsons will be here in about another week, so have to get in "Prep Mode"......PawPaw has to live up to his word and take them fishing.....


----------



## Bruce

Good plan making your life easier  Any reason they need to be off the floor? 

I have one can like that for the alpaca feed, it was originally for Merlin's food. I have 10 gallon ones with bail handles that lock the lid on for the chicken feed, scratch and BOSS. They fit 50 pounds of feed or scratch but only about 40 pounds of BOSS. I find the easiest way to fill the 10 gallon cans is to take the tear strip off the bag, put the can over the open bag then shove it over on its side. Easy to then tilt the can on its bottom and pull the bag off the contents which "magically" all end up in the can. Doesn't always work out that way when I try to pour it in the can though the chickens don't mind cleaning up after me .


----------



## CntryBoy777

Since they are kept in the garage on concrete floor, there are times the floor "sweats" and if waterflow gets severe it can seep into the garage. Plus, it makes it less rodent freindly. I just leave it in the bags inside the can. That way the dust and crushed pellets aren't hanging in the can and if there is a weevil hatch it is much easier to control and get rid of without cross contamination and spreading them to other feed. These are 30gal cans and will hold 2 50# bags of pellets.


----------



## AClark

My feed shed floods when it rains heavy, through the door. DH got some of those plastic pallets and we lined the floor. I keep my saddles in there and can't deal with those getting wet, and last time I had some bags of alfalfa cubes on the floor that got wet and had to be fed out ASAP before they molded. 
We went with plastic trash cans, the big ones on top of the pallets. I can fit 80-100 lbs in each, and have the extra stacked in a corner. I've found it's pretty easy to just lift the bag up and lay it across the other cans (there's 4) to pour in, no mess or spilling. 

What works great if you have a lot of the same type of feed is an old deep freezer. My parents have one that worked when I was a kid, but when the compressor went out, they started pouring horse pellets in it. Keeps everything dry and sealed from the weather. It is an old one with the metal handle that locks and you can't unlock from the inside, but it keeps out everything.


----------



## Bruce

I can see not wanting the can bottoms being wet/damp for extended periods. Good way to make a can without a bottom  Only 100# in a 30 gal can? Your feed must be like the BOSS I get, more volume per pound.

@AClark - no rodents? I've read about people losing feed in plastic trash cans to rats. I would think a bag on the floor would be even more vulnerable. I stopped keeping an "extra" on the floor when I found mice or rats were chewing into the bottom of the bag. Now I wait to get feed until I'm down to the last bit in the can or I buy only one bag if I have one can empty. Of course I'm not feeding nearly as many animals as you are!

I imagine my "issues" with pouring the 50# bag into the 10 gallon can has a lot to do with the diameter of the can (no bigger than the open bag top) and height of the cans. The chickens can help themselves if I take the lid off and the can is full. It would be easier to dump the bag into a taller can with a larger diameter.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I don't have many animals either, so I never buy more than a bag at a time....except for Layena, I get 2 of those. I keep the scratch grains with the oyster shells in one can, and when the goats pellets get low I get a bag and put it in with the partial. I've never used Boss so I don't know anything about it. The poultry pellet use will decrease when I get them out of their pens, but still have to work on the garden fence and the gates....I'll be whittling at it the next couple of wks.

Here are some pics I took this morning of our dew....   .....the sun doesn't get to this spot until between 10-11am, so it is after noon before it dries enough to cut....just in time for the "Heat of the Day", so I cut in the evening from 5-7pm........


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> I never buy more than a bag at a time


Oh man, I wish I only had to buy that much...bought 12 bags yesterday and going back for more today cuz I just didn't feel like unloading it all at once... I really needa sell some critters!   Pigs, goats, and chickens for sale - cheap!


----------



## CntryBoy777

If I ever make it down there I will certainly talk "Business" with ya....but, it will be fall before I would get out and about, but would have to rent a uhaul to make the trip....


----------



## Mike CHS

It is sure easy to get overwhelmed.  Our sheep are fairly easy to care for but there is enough other 'stuff' going on that we deferred getting any goats until next year at the earliest.  So right now we have 4 hens and 1 rooster in the would be goat pen.  They eat very little commercial food since their pen was the dry lot.


----------



## Baymule

I have Delawares now and I am not impressed. At all. They will hit the soup pot next summer, after I order and grow out the next batch of chicks. Thinking about Australorps and Speckled Sussex, they are both beautiful, meaty and good layers.....or at least the hatcheries say so.

I have had both red and black sex links and liked them both. That is interesting about the black sex links and then breeding them to a NH or Plymouth rooster @farmerjan . I did like the black sex links better than the red ones. In fact, I still have one of the original black sex links, she has a red breast and we named her Robin. I took our oldest grand daughter to the feed store when she was 3 years old and we got 6 chicks. She carefully cupped them in her hands, played with them and loved them. Any way, Robin is now 6 1/2 years old, the matriarch with a bad attitude, she no longer lays, but she can stay until she kicks the chicken bucket.

Fred, you have a job ahead of you. Do a little at a time, I know what clean up in this heat means and I am in good health. You take care of yourself. You are our friend, we love you and want you to hang out here with us for a long time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @Baymule !!.....I have learned from the past, so I don't push much during these days at all.....but, I do try to take advantage of the breaks the weather allows....kinda like Winter. I hope to be around for a While longer.....too many Friends to keep up with and to laugh with to check out too soon.....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Thanks @Baymule !!.....I have learned from the past, so I don't push much during these days at all.....but, I do try to take advantage of the breaks the weather allows....kinda like Winter. I hope to be around for a While longer.....too many Friends to keep up with and to laugh with to check out too soon.....


You could move up here Fred, we have WAY more than 2 weeks of winter. And little in the way of poisonous snakes and spiders 



CntryBoy777 said:


> I don't have many animals either, so I never buy more than a bag at a time....except for Layena, I get 2 of those. I keep the scratch grains with the oyster shells in one can, and when the goats pellets get low I get a bag and put it in with the partial. I've never used Boss so I don't know anything about it. The poultry pellet use will decrease when I get them out of their pens, but still have to work on the garden fence and the gates....I'll be whittling at it the next couple of wks.
> 
> BOSS is like scratch grains - Chicken crack!
> 
> Here are some pics I took this morning of our dew....View attachment 36661 View attachment 36662 View attachment 36663 .....the sun doesn't get to this spot until between 10-11am, so it is after noon before it dries enough to cut....just in time for the "Heat of the Day", so I cut in the evening from 5-7pm........


Looks just like ours, must be the same species  It does seem silly to put on the rubber boots to go down to the barn in the morning but as yours show, if one wore their sneakers they would be mighty wet.


----------



## goatgurl

x2, what bay said.  you take it easy in this heat.  dstr#1 and I went and got feed yesterday and by the time we got 1100 pounds unloaded and put away I about had a heat stroke.  you know things aren't ok when you stop sweating and get the chills.  that and the fact that things started to go black made me get it done and get in the house out of the heat.  temp was 96 with 86% humidity with heat index of 107.  to hot for this little ole woman.  @AClark I use a big chest type deep freeze to store my goat and sheep grain in.  keeps every thing but the fire ants out.  I also have metal garbage cans to store rabbit, pig and chicken feed in.  keep them off the ground but make sure snakes can't get under them to give you a little snakie lick on your toes/


----------



## CntryBoy777

I appreciate the offer @Bruce , but I'd rather deal with what's here than to have to get out and blow snow for 5mnths....
That isn't a very healthy state to be in @goatgurl , and with ya being a nurse....ya certainly know better.....but, like they say....nurses and doctors make the worst patients....
There are many people that have that "Mind over Matter" mentality, but the reality of the matter is that it is "Hogwash" and just isn't true. My brother is of that mindset and he has stopped talking that mess around me, because I call him on it and prove over and over again that it is just bogus.
On another note....I took out 3 juvenile coons this evening...sorry critters....


----------



## goatgurl

it was kind of one of those deals where all the feed was in the back of her open truck and it was suppose to rain so we had to get it put up before it all got wet.  of course then it didn't rain, grrr.  some one I was married to once use to say "its mind over matter and if you don't mind it doesn't matter." of course he said other stupid stuff too.  
poor little chicken, duck killing coons.  good for you.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Baymule said:


> Any way, Robin is now 6 1/2 years old, the matriarch with a bad attitude, she no longer lays, but she can stay until she kicks the chicken bucket.



Is this particular bucket anything like the KFC variety?


----------



## Baymule

Pastor Dave said:


> Is this particular bucket anything like the KFC variety?


That would be the one!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I appreciate the offer @Bruce , but I'd rather deal with what's here than to have to get out and blow snow for 5mnths....
> 
> On another note....I took out 3 juvenile coons this evening...sorry critters....



Aw Fred, we don't blow snow for 5 months! There are lots of days that it doesn't snow. You just MIGHT have to blow occasionally through the 5 month period. I think I cranked the blower < 10 times last winter!

My heart is NOT bleeding for the coons. That is 3 (and if they matured potentially a lot more in the future) that won't eat your fowl.



goatgurl said:


> it was kind of one of those deals where all the feed was in the back of her open truck and it was suppose to rain so we had to get it put up before it all got wet.  of course then it didn't rain, grrr.  some one I was married to once use to say "its mind over matter and if you don't mind it doesn't matter." of course he said other stupid stuff too.
> poor little chicken, duck killing coons.  good for you.


I heard there are things called TARPS that keep rain off of stuff. If you had one of those you could have tied it down over the feed and gone inside and avoid the heat stroke then unloaded after it AND YOU cooled down. At least that is what I've heard


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know that I don't "Tell All" here, cause I have enough that dislike me for varied reasons and I don't wish to alienate any over crazy stuff....but, just to give ya an idea of the situation here.....in the past week there have been 6 coons that "Disappeared".....and that is only counting those that are seen in the daylight. I think I need to move the getting of a couple of farm dogs up on the priority list....so, guess I'll start looking and researching for a good match for our situation here.......


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> I think I need to move the getting of a couple of farm dogs up on the priority list



That sounds like a great idea!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

CntryBoy777 said:


> cause I have enough that dislike me for varied reasons


Hope you know I don't feel this way 

Glad you go the coons.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh no, @Goat Whisperer ......mainly family and others of my past, tho I'm sure there have been some members that have been offended for one thing or another, but I'm unaware of any specifically. I always welcome your input, knowledge, and advice....


----------



## Bruce

I think it is pretty safe to "disappear" predators on BYH, I'm sure you would get a lot of flack from some on BYC. 
SIX?? In ONE week???? Must be quite the population there since my understanding is they are pretty solitary and territorial. Or maybe it was Mom and the kids??


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know 3 were litter mates, but beyond that I don't know. However, there are many in this area along with possums and fox. Hopefully I've thinned out the numbers some, but I always have an eye out for any that show up....
I'm sure it would upset some visitors and the some of the new members from the "City"......but, country life is a totally different environment and way of life. I will always do what I can for my animals....whatever it takes.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I just got back from feeding the goats their morning handful of pellets....and believe it or not....I saw a trio of litter mates out in field#1 close to the ditch. So, still have work to do...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Time for that dog!


----------



## greybeard

Raccoons are hard to keep up with. I have pics at my deer feeder with as many as 12 coons on and around it. 
They succumbed to an untimely end tho.
Generally, all dogs end up doing is running predators off to one of the neighbors' place and I've never been much on making my problems someone else's problems, and all my neighbors are the same way. 
Bullets are cheap and a permanent solution.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's the reason I'm starting to keep an eye out for a 30-30, I'm trying to give hints to the DDs that a Henry 30-30 would be a Great present @greybeard .....it's good to see ya back in circulation, was missing ya being around....hope ya are well and staying out of the heat down that way.


----------



## greybeard

Had to make a sudden unplanned road trip to Little Rock Arkansas on July 4, and spent a week without my laptop.


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> Had to make a sudden unplanned road trip to Little Rock Arkansas on July 4, and spent a week without my laptop.


To see your brother? How is he doing?


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I just got back from feeding the goats their morning handful of pellets....and believe it or not....I saw a trio of litter mates out in field#1 close to the ditch. So, still have work to do...


Time to start carrying the rifle Fred!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'd have to get a sling to carry it, but have a holster for the pistol.....might have to get better with it....practice makes perfect, as the saying goes....


----------



## Bruce

Well if they don't know you are there you have plenty of time to aim right?


----------



## Mike CHS

I have several choices of rifles but my favorite for making critters disappear is our HMR17.  Plenty of power and the sound doesn't carry to the next county like some do.  We just got back and catching up but it sounds like you have more than one family of those critters around.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There are certainly no shortages of those or possums around here....surrounded by woods, creeks, ditches, ponds, and grain fields....there is way more than I care to think about. That is one big reason I hold to my position of no trees inside a bird yard. They will cross over limbs and climb down to get them. Also why I will always close them up at nite.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> I have several choices of rifles but my favorite for making critters disappear is our HMR17.  Plenty of power and the sound doesn't carry to the next county like some do.  We just got back and catching up but it sounds like you have more than one family of those critters around.


Had to look up HMR17. Looks like a pretty decent rifle
http://www.mcarbo.com/store/pg/59-Trajectory-Chart-for-17-HMR-17-HM2-22-LR-22-WMR.aspx


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce, that still wouldn't stop your DD issue but they aren't much louder than a 22 and I have taken down a coyote with one.  It's with me most of the time on the cart but if the wind is blowing much I won't waste a shot since the shot size is so susceptible to wind drift.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> To see your brother? How is he doing?


In spite of being very predisposed to answer any question, I'm still so stressed out over all that took place I better let it go for now.
He is doing better tho, after 4 days in the hospital on IV and electrolytes and me driving him 440 miles to get it done while he hung on the precipice of death every mile of the way. He's back home with his wife, walking some and talking coherently.
I was reminded of what Woodrow Call told Gus.
_ I guess this will teach me to be more careful about what I promise people in the future._


----------



## Baymule

Big hugs @greybeard. No more explanation needed. My prayers for you and your brother.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry GB. Glad to hear that he's doing (somewhat) better.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I hope he continues to improve and glad ya was able to see to it he was took care of also.....thoughts and Prayers are certainly with ya and the whole family......


----------



## CntryBoy777

Since I haven't posted any pics in a while....I thought I should, just so ya could see that I still have animals....
This took place this morning as I was sweeping the deck...
 ....they are such helpful critters.......... ...of course they both had to get involved......crazy Beasts....I tell ya. It is official the "Dog Days" have arrived....heat indexes at 105°+......suppose to be the next 3 days, but just cause it drops to 101° doesn't mean theose "Days" have past. Only going out for "Have Tos".....cause it is also code "Orange" for breathing issues. Nothing new to report from the "Quack Shack"....still setting......and when we do get a break from this wave of heat, the 2 roos will be headed to the freezer and we will look to get more chickens next yr, or some pullets in the fall. Hope all of y'all will stay safe in this heat and don't over due it......it will bite ya Quickly......


----------



## frustratedearthmother

You hang in there - this heat can't last forever!  (can it?)


----------



## CntryBoy777

FEM, if last yr is any indication....November will be here before tooooo Long......just have to hope the AC holds out til then, tho....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> just have to hope the AC holds out til then, tho....


Amen!


----------



## Baymule

And we still have August to get through....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

August - SHHHHHH!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I told Joyce earlier that the difference between days like today, and it being below freezing here is.....not having to tote water.....


----------



## Mike CHS

This heat has a heaviness that I didn't realize before.  I do miss the wind that seemed to blow ALL of the time until about two weeks ago.


----------



## Bruce

Now if the goats would help by sweeping their deck themselves!!


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> I told Joyce earlier that the difference between days like today, and it being below freezing here is.....not having to tote water.....


Nope. I have to disagree. The difference between stifling heat and below freezing is: You can put ON enough clothes to stay reasonably warm. You can't take OFF enough clothes to stay cool. You'd just be a naked idiot with sweat rolling down your butt crack.


----------



## Bruce

I suspect that is a picture we won't be seeing ... from anyone on this forum!

But you are right, one can only get so naked but you CAN put on a ton of clothes. Doesn't mean you can actually ACCOMPLISH things. Warm gloves/mittens suitable for -20°F mean you can't hold small things like screws. Heck I can't do that with gloves suitable for 32°F.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I'd much rather sweat than shiver....anf there is less joint pain in the warmth, than when in the cold.....but, either way I'm just going out, focused, and get r done....and hustle back to the AC or Heat....whichever is called for.....
The water coming from the well is 54°, so it'll cool ya down with a few squirts...........the goats won't drink fresh water except in winter....they will let it set and warmup some before they'll drink on a hot day.


----------



## Bruce

I was considering a hybrid heat pump water heater since the ONLY 4 Y/O propane on-demand is giving me trouble. I looked at the installation manual online yesterday, looking for what amp breaker I would need to figure out how to fit into my service panel. 

The heat pump won't run if the incoming water is < 59°F, otherwise it uses the electric elements. I checked the water at the kitchen sink: 60°F. In July. The WH would HAVE to be in the basement where I have heat tape on both the incoming AND exiting side of the well pressure tank, they froze one year. I would need to have a tank of at least somewhat preheated water to "save money" using a heat pump to heat the water  Of course that makes NO sense at all.


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't think you have to worry about shivering out there today Fred.  

I pulled and set a little over 100' of wire and decided that was enough.

We toyed with the idea of on-demand water heater but went with a regular electric squat version because of the wall we built around the area.


----------



## Bruce

New pool liner went in today. Any of you overheated people want to cool off, Sharky the thermometer says it is 65°F  Of course your heart would probably stop when you jump in.

I have figured out, after that fact, that on-demand is NOT a good thing. Not with today's water saving appliances. If you want to wash a couple of things, your hands, shave, etc you don't get hot water for a couple of minutes (wasting all the water) because it has to bring the water up to temp from "ground water temp" (*). Then you turn it off because you aren't filling a sink or something. The washer is a front loader. Sprays a bit of water, runs the drum a few times, sprays some more water, etc. Doesn't even see warm water  until it starts filling for real. ODWH doesn't do anything until it senses 1/2 g/m waterflow for 3 seconds. The ONLY thing I think it is good for is showers or if you are filling the tub. Things that have a constant flow for a long time. A better option would be point of use heaters (which are also on-demand) like they use in Europe. At least then there is no pipe full of water that has to flush before the hot water makes it to the appliance (and cools down in the pipe between uses). I guess I'll be putting in a bigger (I have a 12 gallon 110V tank under the kitchen sink) regular electric tank and just stop using the on-demand. Propane isn't cheap and the solar panels are putting out more than we use.

* Some do have small tanks inside


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have thought about that water heater too, but I guess I just figured to stay old school with a holding tank. I'm not too much about the "Green Movement" and don't believe in "Green House Gases"......unless it is used to describe what comes from their mouths.....but, that being said, I don't fault any that do believe it....
I have also thought about some solar panels, but that is much more "Involved" than I care to get at this point.
I did think about ya today @Mike CHS , I saw the limbs, branches and leaves moving today....and the tips of grass swaying....but I swear ya couldn't feel anything just standing there.....heat index got to 113° here today. It is like putting a fan by an oven and turning it on.....ya only get hotter when the air is so Thick....


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> If you want to wash a couple of things, your hands, shave, etc you don't get hot water for a couple of minutes (wasting all the water)


But, is it free range, non-gmo , no added chemicals, antibiotic free, gluten free, 100% certified all natural water?
I try to avoid water as much as possible,  since I know what fish do in it and know it's chemical properties show it to be extremely dangerous as it is just one tiny atom removed from one of the most unstable, volatile, and explosive elements in the universe.
Water:






Hydrogen:


----------



## Bruce

My water is, it comes from a well and I don't add anything to it  Of course I'm sure there are "natural occurring" additives.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Paul told Timothy to quit drinking so much water and drink more wine... Just sayin'


----------



## CntryBoy777

As an individual gets more Thirsty....the less descriminating they become....


----------



## Baymule

I mix my own electrolyte water. 2 tablespoons of sugar and 1/4 teaspoon salt, dissolved in a glass of water-it quenches my thirst and is a lot cheaper than artificially flavored, GMO?, chemically treated, full of preservatives, artificially colored Gatorade.


----------



## Bruce

Ah, but you need to add some lemon or lime juice for flavor


----------



## Devonviolet

Wow!  I've just been catching up, Fred.  Didn't realize I was so far behind.



CntryBoy777 said:


> There is still a bunch to do here, but just no energy in the "Tank" to do very much at all....sure


I know exactly what you are talking about! DH is 70 & struggling with energy levels. In the recent heat & humidity, he needs to stop and rest. He says, "There's no air to breathe out there!"



Baymule said:


> I do watch over him because of his various surgeries and him being 72 years old, I tell him


I watch out for DH too!  I make sure he drinks lots of water & keep an eye on the heat index. When it gets over 100F, I holler at him to come in.  He knows better than to say anything other than, "Yes Dear"!

You have told me multiple times, about not working past noon, in this heat.  And we use that as our rule of thumb now, too.

I don't handle the heat and humidity well at all!  So, I milk the goats, help DH with anything he needs help with, and then I go in the house to get the milk filtered and in the fridge. Then I'm in for the rest of the day, until we go out to feed animals in the evening. We wait until the sun goes down, so it isn't quite so hot.



goatgurl said:


> you know things aren't ok when you stop sweating and get the chills. that and the fact that things started to go black made me get it done and get in the house out of the heat. temp was 96 with 86% humidity with heat index of 107. to hot for this little ole woman.


GEEZ girl!  You need to be more careful!!!  You scare me!  You should have stopped unloading feed at the no sweat/chills stage. For SURE when things start going black, that's INSTANT STOP time!

I don't think I will ever get over a year ago, when DH had a heat stroke right in front of me!  His eyes were wide open, but he was non responsive.  Then he fell back - his eyes still wide open!  I tried to stop the fall, but his knees collapsed.  I thought he had died!!! I couldn't get him to respond. He was breathing & had a pulse, so I poured ice water over his head. That brought him around. 

So you see, I have first hand experience, and don't ever want him to keep working so long, in the heat, that he has another heat stroke.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Devonviolet said:


> Then he fell back - his eyes still wide open! I tried to stop the fall, but his knees collapsed. I thought he had died!!! I couldn't get him to respond. He was breathing & had a pulse, so I poured ice water over his head. That brought him around.


That had to have been horrible for you!  I'm gonna remember the ice water on the head trick though!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is vital to get the core temp down ASAP....and it is better to have ice chips to put in the mouth than drinking water. Sure glad that it all worked out.....but, it has been my experience that when ya get touched by the heat, it takes less in the future to put back in that state. I've dealt with it since I was 42 and with the health issues it is less and less each yr that sends me to the house. I don't push it at all anymore and just sit and chew nails cause I feel so "Useless" doing nothing, but it beats spending time in the hospital.....and Cheaper too....


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Devonviolet don't concern yourself about being behind....there certainly isn't anything major happening here, just mainly chit-chat. Ya have been busy with things there with your cheese, milking, and separating....along with the other projects. I have been taking naps and getting behind myself with trying to get things done here at the house. I have absolutely no endurance anymore, and when I get tired and it is so hot outside....I just stretch out for a couple of hrs until the next round of animal tending.....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> it has been my experience that when ya get touched by the heat, it takes less in the future to put back in that state.


That's why I keep such a close eye on DH! I don't think I could handle another episode like last summer!  It brings tears to my eyes, to even think of losing my wonderful hubby!



CntryBoy777 said:


> just sit and chew nails cause I feel so "Useless" doing nothing, but it beats spending time in the hospital.....and Cheaper too....


I agree!  My poor hubby gets antsy sitting in the house, when there is so much to do outside. 

It's kinda interesting . . . I'm a retired nurse, and worked in two of Mayo Clinic's big hospitals (St. Mary's is like a small city!) And both DH & I will do everything within our power to stay out of the hospital. These days you're safer staying home!  So, yes, we avoid heat stroke, so he doesn't have to go to the hospital.



CntryBoy777 said:


> I have been taking naps and getting behind myself with trying to get things done here at the house. I have absolutely no endurance anymore, and when I get tired and it is so hot outside....I just stretch out for a couple of hrs until the next round of animal tending.....


That's basically the way DH is. I actually _encourage_ him to take naps. Sometimes he will sleep for three hours!

In the heat lately, we tend to go outside only to tend the animals.


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> In the heat lately, we tend to go outside only to tend the animals.


Same here..and build fence, spray herbicides, grade the roads, work the cattle, mow the lawn, trim brush, burn all the crap from the national forest, repair the machines, and all the rest of the things this place takes to keep it going.
I drink a LOT of G2 Gatorade. (lower sugar content)

I try not to go inside in daylight hours unless absolutely necessary. Might sit on the porch, but I stay out of that ac all I can. My 2 older sisters are the same way. Daylight is for working outside.

I grew up very close to here, in Harris County and didn't spend my first night in an air conditioned room until I was 23, and that was in Cuba. Thought I was going to freeze to death the first night.


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> I agree! My poor hubby gets antsy sitting in the house, when there is so much to do outside.


There is a lot of interesting stuff on YouTube (*). Some educational, some just fun. I'm enjoying the old "What's My Line" shows (it started in about 1950 IIRC). Watched one from 1962 last night with a contestant who signed in as "P. T. Winter". He was 22 Y/O and wasn't so famous then (of course) but enough that they didn't dare have him write "Paul" since his sextet had played at the White House about a week before and someone on the panel might recognize "Paul Winter". They still figured out what he did right off the bat. 

* and I'm not talking about cute kitty videos


----------



## Devonviolet

That sounds like fun. Only problem is, we have limited data and YouTube burns through data.


----------



## Bruce

Oh, well yeah if your internet is on your phone forget that idea! We have "stupid phones" that don't get signal at the house, most phones don't, even "smart" ones. Our options were DSL or satellite,went with DSL. No limits on usage.


----------



## Mike CHS

We watch more Netflix than anything else so DSL works for us.  We also have one of the mini HBO channels but that's only because of Game of Thrones.


----------



## Baymule

The only internet we have available is satellite. It sure limits what I can do. I almost never watch videos.


----------



## farmerjan

I have to say I am with greybeard.... I don't have any ac, and freeze when I go into places that do.  I spend so much time out that it is worse for me to go into any ac for more than a 5 min cool off.  Have ac in 2 tractors but it only gets it about 10-20 degrees cooler than outside due in part to all the glass.  It is for the safety and convenience of the operator doing stuff like mowing and baling with all the dust and dirt and stuff so that you can't open the windows without choking.  I do all my raking hay and such on the smaller tractors with no cabs.  There is a bit of breeze from moving and I do wear a hat and one tractor has an umbrella so it is doable.  We try to work and/or move cattle in the mornings or evenings, but hay and bush hogging are day time work.  There are trees around the house some, and  I will make it a point of trying to take 5 min and stop under a tree while on the tractor and get a drink and cool off for a minute. Garden work is for evenings too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I used to unload shipping containers at warehouses by hand....it seems that most receiving docks face south, are not air conditioned, and even the jacks made available to use were hand pulled.....the containers are made of corten steel, and would heat up from 130° to about 150°......no fans or wind. I have put my time in a "Sweat Box" and worked outside afterwards. It has been the past 10yrs that I had to give that up because of my heart and lungs, so I have become spoiled to AC and do not apologize for it....I have to keep the thermastat on 72° to be able to breath....so if ya decide to come for a visit....best ya bring a sweater, jacket, or coat, depending on your desire of warmth....heat is on in the winter.....


----------



## farmerjan

I totally get the health issues making it almost mandatory for the ac.  When I used to go visit a friend in Fla, I did use the ac in the car in the summer as it was so humid that I also could barely breathe. They had ac in the house but it was set to about 76 since they had to work outside and I found it to be okay. I think that here in Va where we have the mountains, we do not get the oppressive heat and humidity that you do down in the  "real deep south ".   It's all what you get accustomed to also, and as you said, with other health considerations, it's not all bad.  I used to waitress and would not feel it in the restaurants due to the activity, but then to go into a restaurant to eat and I would freeze.  I couldn't imagine living full time in that heat in the summer and your "summers" seem to last 6-8  months.  Still, when we get all the cold in the winter and all the snow,  which we didn't have last year,  as I get older I can see why so many go south for the winter months.


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> It's all what you get accustomed to also,



Acclimation. Nature and 'evolution' have provided us with the physical and mental ability to adapt to any climate and weather, otherwise, most of the world would never have been populated or settled. In recent decades tho, we have opted to try to change our immediate climate and have chosen to become acclimated to artificially created surroundings. 
An old doctor once told me something that I have seen to be true more often than not:
_"People don't get to where they stopped doing things because they can't do things--they get to where they can't do things because they simply stopped doing things."_


----------



## Bruce

There is a reason the population of Florida was fairly flat until the advent of home A/C units. I worked with a guy who moved to FL 20+ years ago. I asked how he deals with the heat/humidity. He said one goes from their A/C house to their A/C car to the A/C office to the A/C stores.

What I want to know is why do restaurants (up here anyway) seemingly run the A/C at 65°F in the summer. I'd prefer they run it maybe 10° below outside to a minimum of 75°. A 20°-30° temp "swing" isn't healthy.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is just like the modern pills and medications that many are conditioned to taking in order to continue on.....if everyone stopped taking them and turned the AC off and lived like they did 40-60yrs ago....the average "Lifespan" sure wouldn't be increasing, but would be succumbing to the elements just as they did way back then. Most are so scared of death that they continue to take their meds as instructed and artificially control their environment in order to sustain their life and do more than lie in bed or sit in a rocking chair. Taking meds is an "Option" just as adjusting the temp control is, but if one stops....then, they are said to have a "Death Wish" and suffering from depression.....


----------



## Bruce

Tis true. I was taking generic zyrtec plus allergy eye drops and about 1.5 years ago started on the Flonase. A couple of months ago I thought "um, Flonase is an anti allergen, I probably don't need the zyrtec too". Still need the Alaway though. 

And it is time for 2 of the cats to go in for their physicals and shots. Not rabies this time. I'm going to turn down the shots, waste of money. They are for things one cat passes to another and there isn't ANY possibility our indoor cats can go nose to nose with any outside cat. There are no doors with floor level screens and I seriously doubt some outside cat (I've only seen the cat that lives across the road visit our property) is going to jump up repeatedly and breath on one of the cats if it is sitting in an open window. Not even if it had a trampoline to make it easier  BUT I've been paying all along because "you are supposed to get them vaccinated" and I never contemplated doing anything different.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well the ducks decided to line up while there was fresh cool water to play in....we still have 12....but, 1 had to stay with the eggs..........
.....we are suppose to get a break in the weather come Friday....lower humidity and temps in the upper 80s.....guess I'll be cutting grass and fishing this wknd....


----------



## Mike CHS

We had a bit of a shower this evening that cooled things down.  I'm ready for a little break anyway.


----------



## Bruce

Nice that you are getting a break in the weather for the "visit".


----------



## Farmer Connie

CntryBoy777 said:


> Welcome to the 'Crazy World' that is better known as The Lazy A** Acres....hopefully, my writing 'Style' won't upset too many here...I've been 'Instructed' about it before.....but, it seems that it is always the other individual that gets to 'Define' as to what is 'Proper' and what isn't.....yes I have an education.....and yes, I can do better, but I am a 'True Southerner' and have always had a bit of a 'Rebellious Sreak'...and have been described as 'Hard Headed' and contrary to 'Society'....most don't seem to get it when I respond 'Good' cause I don't care about being 'Included' with that crowd....we would much prefer to be in the 'Sticks' with our Animals....talking to them and being 'Needed' by them....makes for a much Better 'Way of Life' than having somebody on both sides of us that all ya gotta do is raise the window and 'Spit' and it hits another house/property.....we have 20 acres here with a spring fed pond....it has bream, bass, and catfish in it....but it isn't fenced around the perimeter with anything but rusted barbwire.....so, no freedom to the pond for the ducks, chickens, and goats....we take the goats for 'Walks' back there to give them a good leg stretch...LOL!!....well enough said....need to introduce the 'Gang' to ya.....here's the 'Herd Queen' Star....8yo 100% pygmy doe....View attachment 21883....we got her along with 2 wethers because we didn't know anything about goats and knew she could 'Teach' the boys better than we could.....plus, she could teach us too....she had a really bad 'Skiddish' problem....but, is the best behaved that we have....justs Loves getting 'Attention' now from either of us....LOL....this is Lightning he is 16mnths and a boer/pygmy cross....66% pygmy....he is the most vocal and is the property 'Alert Signal' the other goats that 1 or both of us are Outside....or, he will alert us that something isn't 'Right' in their pen and need Help....View attachment 21884...there are some more pics of him that will come later he Loves to 'Perform'.....then there is the 'Brute' Comet....now, he is the 'Clown' of the Herd....but most assurredly is the 'Top Rung' of the ladder....he is all about his Belly....LOL!!....View attachment 21885....this is him 'Inspecting' the beginnings of the 'Cluck Hut/Quack Shack'....as ya can tell we 'Passed with Flying Colors'...LOL!!....actually I had pressed the button when he was on the Platform, but it snapped when he Jumped....couldn't believe I got that shot....going to end this here for now....but there will be much more to come...LOL!!


5 stars & one


----------



## Farmer Connie

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, time to get a couple more of the 'Gang' introduced...LOL...now if ya don't have grandkids, then ya may not fully understand what I'm about to tell ya....those that Do...ya'll get it right away....being in the 'Sticks' has its drawbacks....'Feral Animals'....people just 'Drop them Off'....cats and dogs mostly....well a female came up one day and Joyce was 'Smitten'....now I had a male and he was getting old...was 9 and strictly an outside cat....he had some bobcat in him....but, I could do most anything with him...outside....so, we decided to have a 'Litter' to have an offspring of his...well to make a long story short...she had 3...all Male....right after she had them...my 'Little Man' got in a tangle with something got wounded and died....now Here is where those Gandkids come in...it was along about this time they were coming for a visit...they live 300 mi away...so, Gramma just had to allow them to 'Name' the cats...so, please Please don't think I had anything to do with it...ROTF!!
> 
> This is Ki-Ki....View attachment 21943..and this is Cheetos...View attachment 21944...he is a bit smaller than his Dad...but there are many similarities, though he IS 'Fixed'....but, with these 2 around they keep our area fairly cleared of rodents...except for squirrel...though they get a few of them too...they just Love to leave ya little 'Gifts' here and there...LOL!!....Ki-Ki keeps All other cats Out of her Territory....she most definitely is the 'Yard Queen'....found out that was what a female cat was Called...never knew it b4, makes Perfect 'Sense' too...cause we have an Inside cat too...'Rescued' her from the 'Belly Bag' of a mobile home...came up out of the hole the drain pipe of the tub that is in the subfloor...I tell ya it an Adventure around here...LOL
> Here is Calli....View attachment 21945...I'll try to get a 'Head Shot' later...this ia all I have on phone right now....oh yeh, did some 'Whittlin' today...got fencing up around chick/duck pen today....gotta stretch it and adjust...then the gate and we'll be in Business!!....LOL



I Cats.. 
This one is the last of our legacy..
 
Spike is 14 y/o but thinks he is three. 
We lost 2 other long time feline companions in the last couple years. I miss them. They were characters to say the least.​I grew some cat nip in the window this year. Spikey has a substance abuse problem now! The pic is from him spending to much time in that window and going bonkers in this box from a fan we just bought..

_You have a wonderful place and a wonderful way with words btw.. Thanks for the thread and giving me a chance to contribute._


----------



## CntryBoy777

I appreciate the kind words, thanks! We have a patch of catnip in the garden and the outside cats just love to lay and roll around right in the middle of it. This is the Patiarch of the ones we have now..... ...he was about 4-5yo in this pic. He was a real character, but the best cat I've ever been around....we were outside companions and he is the only cat that would actually come when I called him, and not at his convienance as most cats do.....we brought him with us from Florida when we moved here and he died 2.5yrs ago from wounds suffered in a fight with something....he never backed down from anything and ruled his territory.
In looking at your pic, I'd never have thought he was 14yo...and looks really nice. @Farmer Connie  always feel free to join in any conversations here on my journal thread....for all are welcome here....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I believe the break is upon us.....
We got up to rain this morning and the winds are now in the process of ****ing to be coming from the NW instead of the humid air from the S......if it dries enough by this afternoon I'll be able to get started cutting some grass. Of course the ducks are the only animals that are extremely active at the moment with so much fresh water everywhere.....sometime this wknd I will clean out their pen and, literally, Ditch the eggs in the nest.........hopefully none will explode on me.....but, it will be interesting as to how many are in there. One of the hens decided she had enough and is no longer setting....so, that leaves just 2 that are....but there is a Rouen that is acting like she is in the mood...........I, however have learned the lesson and will use an incubator if/when we decide to go that route. The goats demanded to eat inside today..........Surprise! Surprise!.......they just don't want those little hooves to get wet and muddy


----------



## Latestarter

Have actually been hoping for a little T-storm action over this way. The few storms that have been around have been within hearing range for the thunder, but far enough away that we've had virtually no rain. I think we had 1/8 of an inch in a 3am storm right after my son arrived. We're still under ongoing heat advisories with temps in the high 90's and "feels like" temps near 110. My son loves riding the lawn tractor (he has no yard out in Vegas) and I had to stop him from mowing the front field as it's so dry and hot it would scorch the field. Glad you're getting a break over your way.   Hope you're feeling better with it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks Joe!!....it felt really good to go feed the goats this morning without sweating by the time I got back to the house 15min later....did have a few drops of rain on me, but that was it. I hope ya get a break too.....day after day of that stuff just makes ya weary.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have received over 4" so far and it's supposed to do some more this afternoon before the front gets passed us.  I cut our "lawn" yesterday because I had to cut the neighbors 4 acres also since he will be gone for a month.  I'm glad you are getting some of the milder temps also.


----------



## Baymule

We're also in the high temps, then the weather anchors have to make it worse by telling us the "feels like" temperature. The actual temperature is bad enough without rubbing it in. Blah.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Have actually been hoping for a little T-storm action over this way. The few storms that have been around have been within hearing range for the thunder, but far enough away that we've had virtually no rain. I think we had 1/8 of an inch in a 3am storm right after my son arrived. We're still under ongoing heat advisories with temps in the high 90's and "feels like" temps near 110. My son loves riding the lawn tractor (he has no yard out in Vegas) and I had to stop him from mowing the front field as it's so dry and hot it would scorch the field. Glad you're getting a break over your way.   Hope you're feeling better with it.



We're now getting into our 'normal' August/early Sept cycle after a very wet early summer. Dry, hot, with a small chance every day of afternoon/early evening/early morn  thundershowers. 

Tropical activity in the Atlantic is almost nil,which can bring extreme wetness to East Texas,  but Sept isn't here yet. 

Good hay weather right now and my cattle are loving this time of year. It's the one time of year I have to do almost nothing animal wise. Keep out plenty of loose salt and mineral, make sure they have water and they're fine. Bahia, heat, and Beefmasters. This is the climate and weather Beefmasters were designed for.  Black cows will be belly deep in a pond somewhere to cool off while those Brahma influenced breeds are still out on the pasture turning grass into cash. 

LS, if your yard is Bahia, you won't hurt it by mowing it in hot dry weather. Bermuda is a different story.


----------



## AClark

Man must be nice, we could use some of that rain. I guess it's a good thing we aren't getting it though, after my husband caught the lawnmower on fire. 
It's dry but our humidity is still high, and the temps are ridiculous for that humidity. I miss being home in AZ, at least it's a dry heat.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There's certainly not much grass to cut out that way....a lot of sand and concrete, with a few yuccas and cacti........it doesn't sound as the DH has much luck with machines


----------



## CntryBoy777

I just remembered that I haven't sgared the result of the fishing trip the other day....we went for a couple of hrs and caught 21....well, that's how many made it home....

  .....there were 9bream and 12bass...the 2 bull bream went over a pound each....so, it wasn't too bad even tho it was hot and humid....


----------



## Bruce

We are FINALLY getting 4 dry days in a row. Al cut a good amount of hay today, don't know if he is going to ted tomorrow or cut more. He has lots of acres left.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

NICE!   I hope there's a fish fry in your future!


----------



## Mike CHS

Those are good eating too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....they will be fried sometime between tomorrow and Wed nite....the boys will be leaving on Thurs and they are counting on having their own caught fish....I fileted them so we don't have to be concerned about any bones.........they say that PawPaw's fish is the absolute Best....so, I can't say no to that....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> they say that PawPaw's fish is the absolute Best....so, I can't say no to that....


No - you can't!  Enjoy!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> We are FINALLY getting 4 dry days in a row. Al cut a good amount of hay today, don't know if he is going to ted tomorrow or cut more. He has lots of acres left.


I have to get the grass cut this wknd before temps go back up. I've gotten behind on fields 3 & 4 and they could be cut for hay if I had the equipment to do so. I will probably have to let those go, because I'll have to work in a couple of more fishing excursions in before the boys head home....


----------



## Mike CHS

This may have already been asked but is there enough grass there to benefit somebody to come cut it for hay for themselves?  They get the hay and you get it cut.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The 2 fields that I don't cut regularly will produce about 3 rolls. The man that used to cut them quit a couple of yrs ago and we don't have anyone close that has animals....nearest is about 10 miles away.....mainly coporate farmers growing grains in the fields across the road. In the past 5-10 yrs many in the area have quit because of age or got out all together...3 rolls would only be about $105 worth because it is mixed grass....mainly johnson and broom sedge. I'd do it for myself if I had the equipment....the goats don't eat very much at all and we use it mostly for duck bedding. Around this area the return on animals isn't great, so most have given up on it....and the younger generations aren't interested in the lifestyle. I'll end up cutting it or getting the neighbor to bush-hog it for me and then finish it with the mower. I don't seed back there for winter.....just field 1.


----------



## Bruce

Too bad it can't be cut for a purpose. But if my fields are any indication, you NEED to cut them or you will have weed fields, not hay fields, after not too long.


----------



## CntryBoy777

My thoughts are to attempt to work it into the routine of cutting and seed it with bermuda or another lower growing grass and allow it to choke out the sedge and johnson grass. That way in the summer when it may get cut every 3-4wks it won't be the head-high stuff that it is now.


----------



## farmerjan

Good luck choking out johnson grass....never happen here.   Johnson grass grows faster and taller than anything there is and it will take over in weeks.  It makes good feed if not stressed....I think a couple of steers for those back pastures would make you a few dollars and keep things at a manageable state.


----------



## greybeard

Put a couple of pasture ready weaned steers on that JG in early spring. They'll get fat on it. Just have 'em off it before first frost--prussic acid danger after it gets frost on it. Move 'em or sell them in the fall. Repeat next year. JG won't stand heavy grazing or mowing, but will come back spotty for a year or 2 from the seed bank if it's been there a long time.
Good luck getting bermuda to crowd out JG, and bermuda is hard to get started and established anyway.
You'll have better luck with Bahia or Fescue, if you know how to manage fescue and if fescue will grow in N. Miss. It's a cool season grass for the most part, but it will stockpile and decrease your hay needs in winter. Won't grow in my area and besides, the neighbors would burn me out if I brought any in. Learn about endophytes and ergot before planting fescue, unless it is one of the endophyte free varieties.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was wondering about Bahia here, but the bermuda is prolific in this area along with Dalis grass. The goats love the Dalis, but the thin blades of the bermuda they pass up. All the hay for sale here is Tifton 44 bermuda, so I'd like to grow something else. I'm still toying with the idea of getting 2-3 steers, but there is work to be done and my sister dropped a bombshell on me last month that will take much of my expendable cash away from my projects....but, where there is a Will there is a Way. So, I'll just have to see how that goes. Until ya posted in another thread about JG @greybeard , I didn't ever realize that JG was of the sorghrum family....but, it sure turned the "Bulb" on in my head. I had researched pasture grasses before I got the goats and learned about prussic acid dangers with those plants. The past several yrs they grew milo in the fields across the roads and after they harvested the spillage would regrow and I would pick some for the goats, but not after frost.....they loved it. Guess I will do some research on Bahia and see what I can find out about it......


----------



## greybeard

You probably will want to research 'dallis grass staggers" too.
Another malady caused by ergot. I know lots of folks a little further west and north of me feed it both in hay and growing forage, but it too has to be 'managed'.

https://www.ces.ncsu.edu/files/library/67/FenceJULY-SEPT12.pdf


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks GB have it on my phone and will transfer to the computer to my files....


----------



## Bruce

Maybe you could get something out on Craig's list, pasture for lease or the like. Raise a few steers that someone ELSE pays for because they have nowhere to raise their own???


----------



## CntryBoy777

....and the "Adventures" continue here at the Lazy A** Acres!!
We took the boys to town today...to the Mexican restaurant and when we got back we found Star had become a convict and escaped the fence and was milling around in the backyard.....a small container with pellets and the trail went straight to the pen..........it felt decent today outside, so earlier I walked around with them before we went to town.......
 ....that's the "Convict" on the far right.....she is a 10yr old doe and I think it actually made her feel good to do so....probably brought back memories of days gone past.....since then, her tail is a little higher and she is walking with her head lifted high too. I believe I found and fixed the escape point, so it shouldn't happen again in the same spot. I got started mowing around 3pm and it took 3hrs, but field2 is cut....and I didn't have to wring out my Tshirt afterwards.........while I was on my way back to the house I noticed this on the fence.... ...it is a passion flower vine the fruit it produces is a kiwi fruit looking thing, without the fuzz...just green....we used to call them may-pops....cause when ya squish them they may Pop and then they may not..........I've never heard of them being eaten...good or poisonous, but the flower is sure pretty....they grow wild here, but as you can see the goats don't eat them either. I did notice on the mini "Goat Walk" that the lower leaves on the sumac are getting their fall colors....since they started leaving out so early this yr, they probably have decided it should be time to prepare for the rest cycle. An early Fall sure wouldn't hurt my feelings a single bit....


----------



## Mike CHS

Deer love those fruits.  We used to have a lot of them until I started cutting and now just have a few outside the grass line.  We only occasionally find a ripe fruit that the deer haven't gotten to and it's usually because it's at a point close to where Maisy has her patrol areas.


----------



## Bruce

Silly old goat. Could she have wandered away or was her escape into another fenced area?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw...nothing around the house is fenced, so she could have waundered off...tho she would have to be spooked to do so, I believe. She was separated from the boys, so I don't think she would up and leave on her own....unless she was in estrus and the smell of a buck was in the air....was really glad we went, ate and came straight home, so we were gone for about an hour.


----------



## Bruce

Ah, the benefit of the herd mentality!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> And the problem with the bone is the blood, as far as I am told


Oh, OK. They don't want to see blood. So if it was cooked MW or W there wouldn't be any blood so they MIGHT be OK cutting it off themselves? Talking about the GS's of course not the StupidIL  Not sure how SIL can eat burger, it has blood in it before it was cooked, just like it had bones in it before it was cut off and ground. Oh well. 

The youngest of my (blood) nieces (now 26) can't deal with meat that looks like an animal body part. Ground beef is OK. Guess we all have our "oddities".


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, any meat cooked with bone will have the darker spots in it when cooked....just like a drumstick bone that has a vien running along the bone and causes the dark residue to be at the top and bottom of the bone and when ya take the meat off the bone there is still some inside....the SIL passes out at the sight of blood....which is hilarious since he is a guard at a federal prison.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I found some of the fruits I was trying to explain.... .....I think I will point it out to the goats and see if they eat the fruit, since @Mike CHS said the deer eat it....


----------



## Baymule

Maypops are edible and jelly can be made of them. I never tried them, but I love the beautiful flowers.


----------



## Bruce

Big fruit on a SMALL plant Fred!


----------



## Mike CHS

I tried a little one day last summer but it must not have been ripe since it was real bitter.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> I tried a little one day last summer but it must not have been ripe since it was real bitter.


Tried some as a kid and that was my experience as well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Took the gboys fishing again this evening and we did fairly well.....tho, it was an "Adventure" all the same....I got hit twice with a jig as they were casting and one ripped my hat off my head..... ......so, PawPaw had to implement his standing rule that all have to fish off the same side of the boat..........the youngest decided he wanted to fish a different lure and Joyce put one on for him, I tried to explain the weight difference between them and he would have to adjust his casting style some....well, needless to say he never got it to the water for the trees on the bank....his dictionary doesn't have the word finese in it yet, so each cast is as far back as he can reach and throw forward will all his strength no matter the distance or weight of the lure...., so there were leaves floating on the water when we headed home. Tho, he switched back and on the final lap around the pond he got to catching some. The oldest caught his biggest fish yet, of his young life.....a pound and a half Large mouth bass....he was more than thrilled....it was the big fish of the trip. He is starting to listen, watch, and learn from PawPaw on how to work his lure in different ways. I showed him some of my lures the other nite and was explaining how and what they did...and my favorites....today I used them and was catching some, so he paid attention to what I was doing. I told him if PawPaw lives long enough I'd teach him how to scull the boat, but at 10 and a half....will be 11 in Dec...he has a couple of yrs of growth to be able to handle it. He may turn out to be a decent little "Hook Wetter"....I kinda hope so, cause I have some fishing stuff, but nobody to pass it on to, so it would be nice. I have lures from the 70's that are no longer in production that could be wirth something one day....and more rods than he would ever need, guess there are a total of about 30-40 of them, but some of those need to be thrown away. Nothing of real great value, but they are certainly usable. I have 3 tackle boxes packed full of stuff I've gotten over the yrs....and in my life I have never had anyone give anything pertaining to fishing, so when I was his age I was saving my $$ to buy stuff, but the bulk was bought from the 70's onward. I have never been a "Collector" of anything for value, but always stayed on the lower end of everything....so, it isn't like someone is getting a lot of "Priceless" items, but they are to be used and can save one starting out from spending bucjs today. I didn't get a count on the fish, they are on ice, but will tomorrow and post some pics....I guess I'll be cleaning more fish tomorrow....


----------



## Latestarter

Glad you made some memories... for you and the boys.


----------



## Mike CHS

Those are the events that will forever be with them.


----------



## Bruce

Lucky it was your hat and not your ear!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....but, the youngest is very sensitive and thought I was going to be mad at him and tears dripped from his eyes. I told him it wasn't a problem and have suffered much worse in my yrs of fishing....it is just a part of it. I told him that I would have hollared if the hook got me, but wouldn't be mad at him....just the situation. I think they are finding out that PawPaw isn't the ogre that others make me out to be....


----------



## Bruce

That is why they need to spend time with you 

MANY years ago I was out deep sea fishing with my Dad and Grandfather on a good size boat (I think there would be about 50 people on it). Bonito and mackerel if I recall. Some guy on the other side of the boat went to cast and snagged my ear. I have NO idea how how he managed to stop before he ripped it, maybe I screamed REALLY LOUD when I felt it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I never have been sea fishing, have wanted to...and even was promised to....but, it was just empty words. I don't much care about eating them, but I sure love the tug on the line. When I was younger I always wanted to fight a marlin, but now...would settle for anything over 20, but not gigantic....tho, I believe those days have passed, and will stick with freshwater and what I know....


----------



## Bruce

Don't go fishing for cod then, they are just dead weight. You let 300' of line out and wait. The only way you know if you caught something would be when you started reeling in and it weighed more than the 1 pound weight on the bottom of the line


----------



## Mike CHS

I went out a couple of times to the 100 ledge out of Charleston with friends but I considered it pretty boring in spite of catching quite a few large fish.  Everyone shared fuel expenses and it usually cost everyone around $200 (4-6 people) but I decided I preferred sitting on the bank of the river by my house and I could walk home when I was done.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Took the gboys fishing again this evening and we did fairly well.....tho, it was an "Adventure" all the same....I got hit twice with a jig as they were casting and one ripped my hat off my head..... ......so, PawPaw had to implement his standing rule that all have to fish off the same side of the boat..........the youngest decided he wanted to fish a different lure and Joyce put one on for him, I tried to explain the weight difference between them and he would have to adjust his casting style some....well, needless to say he never got it to the water for the trees on the bank....his dictionary doesn't have the word finese in it yet, so each cast is as far back as he can reach and throw forward will all his strength no matter the distance or weight of the lure...., so there were leaves floating on the water when we headed home. Tho, he switched back and on the final lap around the pond he got to catching some. The oldest caught his biggest fish yet, of his young life.....a pound and a half Large mouth bass....he was more than thrilled....it was the big fish of the trip. He is starting to listen, watch, and learn from PawPaw on how to work his lure in different ways. I showed him some of my lures the other nite and was explaining how and what they did...and my favorites....today I used them and was catching some, so he paid attention to what I was doing. I told him if PawPaw lives long enough I'd teach him how to scull the boat, but at 10 and a half....will be 11 in Dec...he has a couple of yrs of growth to be able to handle it. He may turn out to be a decent little "Hook Wetter"....I kinda hope so, cause I have some fishing stuff, but nobody to pass it on to, so it would be nice. I have lures from the 70's that are no longer in production that could be wirth something one day....and more rods than he would ever need, guess there are a total of about 30-40 of them, but some of those need to be thrown away. Nothing of real great value, but they are certainly usable. I have 3 tackle boxes packed full of stuff I've gotten over the yrs....and in my life I have never had anyone give anything pertaining to fishing, so when I was his age I was saving my $$ to buy stuff, but the bulk was bought from the 70's onward. I have never been a "Collector" of anything for value, but always stayed on the lower end of everything....so, it isn't like someone is getting a lot of "Priceless" items, but they are to be used and can save one starting out from spending bucjs today. I didn't get a count on the fish, they are on ice, but will tomorrow and post some pics....I guess I'll be cleaning more fish tomorrow....


3 words..
Fred Arbogast Hulapopper.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well....GB...it is dangerous enough with a one hook jig, but a treble is out of the question........not only is it safer for me, but less to get untangled while standing up in a boat reaching up in a tree, while Mr, "Ants in my Pants" is in the boat, trying to dislodge the 1 hook 1/32oz jig out of it....musch less chance of getting Wet....


----------



## Baymule

It sounds like you are having fun. It is moments just like that that kids treasure all their lives. Time spent with PawPaw is time well spent. I remember trailing behind my Grandpa, doing everything he did-I learned a LOT and used that knowledge all my life.


----------



## AClark

Getting wet is a part of fishing  bank fishing with my kids has taught me that. Snagged in a tree? Yeah mom will wade out waist deep to untangle that mess, so will dad. I almost always come home soaking wet with no shoes on. Well that and I find that the l ake we like to fish at is too shallow closer to the shore for me to get my line out far enough, so I wade in to my knees anyway. If it wasn't for the cotton mouths, I'd be a lot happier about it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They will definitely get your attention, but it is the snappers that is more of a concern with wading a splash or two will send the cottonmouths on their way, but those snappers can bite thru shoes...if they are big enough....


----------



## AClark

I didn't even think of them, we don't see a lot of them, though they are here. The cottonmouths are aggressive, they come up on the shore after bobbers and try to steal your fish. I had my friend down visiting from NY and she looked horrified about it, especially after I was baiting it up to smack it with a stick because I'd had enough of it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Something that will stop the attention is an ice chest....I have one that I've used for yrs....it is a dedicated fish cooler, just pick up a bag or two of ice and chunk the fish in it...instead of a stringer....keeps fish fresh and doesn't draw those critters to ya....


----------



## Pastor Dave

We have water moccasins here in Indiana and copper heads, but not seen cotton mouths. Used to see them a lot in TN back in early 80's, and real aggressive. I remember being in a little row boat on a 1 acre pond and have the two water species try to get in the boat. Talk about a scramble! We also put out minnow traps that they would swim in and drown. Sometimes we found them before they were dead. That was hairy too! Same pond my sister and I would swim in.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Pastor Dave said:


> We have water moccasins here in Indiana and copper heads, but not seen cotton mouths. Used to see them a lot in TN back in early 80's, and real aggressive. I remember being in a little row boat on a 1 acre pond and have the two water species try to get in the boat. Talk about a scramble! We also put out minnow traps that they would swim in and drown. Sometimes we found them before they were dead. That was hairy too! Same pond my sister and I would swim in.


A cottonmouth and water moccasin is the same snake, and their curiosity has earned them the reputation of being aggressive, however, they are only truly aggressive during their mating season....which is after their hibernation period, when they form a breeding "Ball" in the water and if there are a number of snakes in the ball, they will churn the water.....it is at this point that they will strike at most anything near them. Being caught in a minnow trap would certainly be a difficult situation to face, sure glad ya didn't get bit, but I would have to put it out of my misery before releasing it...


----------



## Pastor Dave

I have learned something new today. I remember the black snake with white mouth, but really did think the water moccasins was more brown with pattern.
I remember hearing horror stories of folks swimming in the Kentucky Lake and getting into that mating ball of snakes. Horrible way to die! Thanks for the lesson. I used to be up on the animals of North America when studying Conservation Law Enforcement, but we focused on the hunted and more protected animals and must have skimmed over snakes. Haha


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Pastor Dave .....there is a banded water snake that resembles a cottonmouth and is mistaken for one frequently, but it is non-venomous the bands don't reach all the way around on the pattern of the adult, just the hatchlings....they grow out as it sheds and when adult it mimics the cottonmouth for safety from predators. Both eat fish, frogs, lizards, and rodents on the banks of water. Kentucky Lake is very similar to Herber Springs, Arkansas......and I know there was a guy back in the '70's that dove off the cliffs there and there just happened to be a ball where he was heading to and they say he was dead before he hit the water.....he had over 50-60 bites and enough venom to kill around 100 men according to the ME......they hired professional divers to harvest the snakes in the popular cliff diving areas.....they go 120 snakes.


----------



## babsbag

Who in the world would be the diver to harvest snakes? Not me in a million years. Really happy to have none of those snakes in CA. We have the rattlesnake which will on occasion be in the water but they aren't breeding there and there are no balls of snakes. If so I would never swim in a river or lake again. 

I use metal cans for feed too, the rats chew right through the plastic ones. I am going through a bag a day of grain right now plus 1/2 bag of alfalfa pellets. It is getting expensive and my back is getting tired. Would like to buy a silo but no mill will deliver to me. Looking into other options such as a trailer and an auger.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@babsbag they won't be out in a flowing river, but along the edge....and if the water temps are below 65° they won't be in the water either....their comfort range is 72-85°.
I have seen trailers here that can be pulled behind a vehicle that has an elevator attachment on the rear in order to load grain in the field into grain trailers to haul to the grains bins. Some will use tractors....other PU trucks. They rely between the combines and trailers to laod them. I have no idea what they are referred to as, but I have seen them.


----------



## babsbag

CntryBoy777 said:


> their comfort range is 72-85°


  So is mine.  

I have been looking at gravity wagons with an auger attached but they can't be towed on the highway so thinking of ways to mount one on a flat bed trailer.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We started the day with a couple of showers....the temp wasn't bad, but when the sun came out the "Muggy Meter" jumped pretty high. It is suppose to be in the upper 60s by morning and a NNW wind tomorrow with a hi of 84°.....sure hope they ain't Lyin' to us about that.....
The past few days we've had a "Dottie" staying on the nest, so today Joyce set up a separated nest in the other side of the house.....that was planned for the ducks. The ducks seem to do just fine with their present accomidations, so I haven't been in a hurry to work on that yet, and have decided not to anyway. We will use the other half of the house as a brooder. The "Dottie" is setting on 5duck and 7chicken eggs atm......after Joyce got it set up and put the hen in there, it wasn't long before she settled on the eggs.....still have the 2 KC hens setting, but that may end come Sunday or Monday depending on when and amount of rain we get. I believe I'll be working on a different setup for the ducks, but have more pressing issues right now. Hopefully, this little Dottie will be a better momma than the KCs seem to be.....


----------



## goatgurl

all the talk about cotton mouths made me remember a story about my dad.  he loved to fish and also liked to night fish with his inner tube floating seat.  one dark night he was in a lake not far from home and as he floated along a branch off a tree kept hitting the front of his inner tube.  tap, tap, tap, finally he turned his little flashlight on so he could see to move it and there at the front of his tube was a cottonmouth striking the front of his seat.  he said his feet never touched the water until he was back on the bank and afraid as he was of snakes I have no doubt that he did 'walk on water' that night.
as far as chickens raising bb ducks my dark Cornish hen did a great job with her ducklings.  she raised all 12 up to teenagers.  do KC's and chickens have the same incubation period?  with the muscovies I can't do half and half because the muscovies take 35 days to hatch.  good luck with miss dottie.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yes @goatgurl they do, and all the eggs placed today were laid today....DD3 took all the eggs we had when she picked up the boys, so that was the count for todays gathering. If she turns out to be a good momma then she'll earn her way to stick around for a while....
I know your dad probably did too!........I know I would've been. I've seen them out pretty thick when I was frog gigging, but that was when I was a much younger man....


----------



## Bruce

So basically it is safe to fish on the water when the water temp is below 65°, got it. 

It will be interesting to see how old the ducks your Dottie is going to hatch have to get before they figure out Mama is "different" and maybe they would like to hang out in the water with the others that have feet similar to theirs.


----------



## Farmer Connie

CntryBoy777 said:


> ....and the "Adventures" continue here at the Lazy A** Acres!!
> We took the boys to town today...to the Mexican restaurant and when we got back we found Star had become a convict and escaped the fence and was milling around in the backyard.....a small container with pellets and the trail went straight to the pen..........it felt decent today outside, so earlier I walked around with them before we went to town.......View attachment 37229 ....that's the "Convict" on the far right.....she is a 10yr old doe and I think it actually made her feel good to do so....probably brought back memories of days gone past.....since then, her tail is a little higher and she is walking with her head lifted high too. I believe I found and fixed the escape point, so it shouldn't happen again in the same spot. I got started mowing around 3pm and it took 3hrs, but field2 is cut....and I didn't have to wring out my Tshirt afterwards.........while I was on my way back to the house I noticed this on the fence....View attachment 37230 ...it is a passion flower vine the fruit it produces is a kiwi fruit looking thing, without the fuzz...just green....we used to call them may-pops....cause when ya squish them they may Pop and then they may not..........I've never heard of them being eaten...good or poisonous, but the flower is sure pretty....they grow wild here, but as you can see the goats don't eat them either. I did notice on the mini "Goat Walk" that the lower leaves on the sumac are getting their fall colors....since they started leaving out so early this yr, they probably have decided it should be time to prepare for the rest cycle. An early Fall sure wouldn't hurt my feelings a single bit....


good post!!


----------



## Farmer Connie

CntryBoy777 said:


> t is a passion flower vine


We had those and a couple years ago the freeze killed them. The flowers look almost like fake/plasticity! Beautiful though. I wish we would have covered the plant to protect it. It survived years of winters until then..


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> I know your dad probably did too!........I know I would've been. I've seen them out pretty thick when I was frog gigging, but that was when I was a much younger man....



Caught several big ones when I and brother was seining a pond and have pulled up more than one stringer of fish over the years to find a cottonmouth hanging on one of the fish. 

A cottonmouth in a seine will make ya want to "Abandon Seine" and head for the shore quick like)


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Farmer Connie they grow wild here and we have temps in the winter that get into the single digits, so I don't think the freeze there would have killed it. The vine dies back every year and it comes back from the roots or seed each year. They are very pretty and one of my favorites to see.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Took advantage of the 69° temp this morning and a light cool breeze......this is what it looked like before I got started...
...I've been whittling on the outside of the CPs and the goats have pitched in and helped, so I spent the morning helping Joyce on her side of them with the hedge shears to get the JG down and some of the wilderness. I wasn't taking time to find the blackberry canes amongst the mass, so there is some that was left for another time.....but, this is where it ended up at for now....   there is still work to be done, but it certainly looks much better than it did........the 'Herd' was inspecting the progress and nibbling at stuff as I threw some over the fence. After getting the JG out of their way, they have been working on the goldenrod, sumac, and honeysuckle pretty good. I'm trying to get this ready to poultry proof the CPs in order to get the birds out of their pens. Joyce has said that she is ready to pull plants up in the garden and is ready to begin the clean up before leaving season begins. I told her if she is finished with tending to it then the birds would be fine to get in there and eat bugs, peas, and some of the other things too.....and fertilize it while doing such.........so, we will see if she is serious or not.


----------



## Bruce

69° temp 
Must be you had to break out the winter coats! 

Definitely let the fowl see if they can find anything interesting in the garden.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> 69° temp
> Must be you had to break out the winter coats!
> 
> Definitely let the fowl see if they can find anything interesting in the garden.


Yeh, that's unheard of around here in Aug.....but, it sure makes me yearn for Fall. I was just fine with a Tshirt on and wasn't going to waste the opportunity to do something about the crap that has been irritating me for a while now.....I see things that need doing, but have to wait for the conditions get right to tackle them....


----------



## Pastor Dave

Even at my tender age, I have to take advantage when the temps here get below 75degs. My blood pressure meds say to stay out of direct sunlight. Yah right! I can only get abt half a day's work in when it's hot, and then take the rest of the day getting over being sick.

We had a couple days cool down and yesterday was only 70. It actually got cool enough last night with a breeze to make it feel too cool. It makes me want Fall to get here, but I figure it will get back in the 90's before I can enjoy the cool temps.

If I didn't have to worry abt running out of hay and needing the growing season, I believe I would rather it stay winter all the time. I could do without a deep freeze, but a little bit of freeze that thaws through the day sounds pretty good. I prefer adding a layer than passing out in the heat. Which unfortunately comes pretty close to happening. I think I could give up grilling, water melon, and flip flops if I could have chili, a hoodie, and football. And, I can still fish when it's cold!


----------



## babsbag

Hey, if you could reverse that 69 and send it here I would even by happy with that. 107° + is getting old.


----------



## Mike CHS

I quit griping about our 90 degree temps when I saw what the temps were getting to out west but it sure has been pleasant the last few days.


----------



## CntryBoy777

babsbag said:


> Hey, if you could reverse that 69 and send it here I would even by happy with that. 107° + is getting old.


If I thought it would actually make it to there, I would certainly box some up and ship it to ya....I have no qualms about sharing it with ya at all.....
I bet by now ya feel like a french fry having to deal with it day after day.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

My ideal range is 50°-80°......I don't much care for below 40....I don't mind a few crisp mornings, but prefer to wear nothing heavier than a flannel shirt..........below 60 and the wasp get pretty scarce, but the yellow-jackets sure make their presence known.


----------



## Farmer Connie

CntryBoy777 said:


> @Farmer Connie they grow wild here and we have temps in the winter that get into the single digits, so I don't think the freeze there would have killed it. The vine dies back every year and it comes back from the roots or seed each year. They are very pretty and one of my favorites to see.....


Plus was a where that stuff was growing is my dogs competitive pee spot! So it wasn't exactly thriving but a beautiful site.
Recently they pee-ed to death my young lime trees I planted last year. The last 2 they didn't lift their legs on my hub put rod posts and hot wires around them! I love my dogs but if 1 goes pee the other covers it then the first comes back and I think you get the picture. Hub freaked one day when they gang tagged his pineapples! I could see the veins in his forehead 100 ft away.


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Bruce

babsbag said:


> Hey, if you could reverse that 69 and send it here I would even by happy with that. 107° + is getting old.



Poor babs. Have I mentioned that one of the reasons I left So. Cal nearly 40 years ago was the heat? The other reason was the overpopulation (which has only gotten WAY worse since then).


----------



## babsbag

I am not a "climate change" fanatic but the last two years have been brutal. I think we have had one day with a high below 100 in the last 3 weeks. Last week saw a high of 117°. I like warm weather but this is getting old.  

Give me a few months and I will be whining about the high of 40.  Can't win I guess. It should always be May and Oct.  

The overpopulation doesn't bother me too much up here, but the criminal element to our population is getting tough to swallow.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Bruce said:


> Poor babs. Have I mentioned that one of the reasons I left So. Cal nearly 40 years ago was the heat? The other reason was the overpopulation (which has only gotten WAY worse since then).



That had to be a huge change, So. Cal. to Vermont. But from what I know only from reading, movies, and tv, I would gladly take trees, snow, and syrup.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The ducks have been molting and getting in their new feathers.....they are going from a light phase to a dark phase, they are a couple that are a bit behind....but you can see the contrast and the areas that have already replaced the old feathers......
 ....the one in the middle is the drake.....he has lost his curly or "Sex Feathers" and still have some on his wings to shed. They are getting as dark as the Rouens.
@Farmer Connie , I finally remembered to get ya a pic of the billing they do in ground with standing water on it....this isn't as bad as it appears, because we use the hay and they weave the hay into the clay and make soil...........View attachment 37470


----------



## Baymule

Ducks go out to play in the rain and chickens run in the coop to get out of the rain.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We didn't get but 1 shower today and less than a .1" in the gauge....sure shot the humidity up tho. I would like enough to soften the ground a bit so I could dig a few post holes...


----------



## greybeard

We 'may' have gotten 1/8" today while I was mowing the lawn. We could use a lot more. The Bahia grass in the pastures  is starting to get tough.


----------



## Latestarter

You might have some headed your way but it will be a while getting there.


----------



## greybeard

I can wait. Cattle will have to.


----------



## Bruce

My chickens will be out in the rain if it isn't too hard.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our poultry don't seem to mind the rain but rather they seem to like water unless it's storming.  We put a small wading pool in their pen and they are in it quite a bit.

The sheep think they will melt and I have to force them out into rain.  We are going to start closing off their favorite shelter to turn it into stalls so they will lose that spot.


----------



## AClark

Farmer Connie said:


> We had those and a couple years ago the freeze killed them. The flowers look almost like fake/plasticity! Beautiful though. I wish we would have covered the plant to protect it. It survived years of winters until then..



You know what else has a fake looking and really pretty flower? Okra. It looks almost like a Hibiscus, all dark purple/red. Really pretty, and once it's gone you get awesome okra!

We've gotten rain the last two nights, I'm not sure how much but we had a flood warning last night. The ducks and goose LOVE the rain, they are just giddy with it, while the chickens hide under the trees. Derp, the turkey, is so brainless he/she ends up soaking wet. I'm glad we are getting rain, the horse pasture looks pretty rough, it's eaten down and since it's been dry, it hasn't grown back up very well. So far it has grown up faster than they could eat it until recently. Maybe time for me to buy some hay to keep them occupied while the grass gets a chance to recover.


----------



## Latestarter

Looks like there's another round headed your way AC. It's up near the TX/OK border above Amarillo right now moving SE. The radar last night looked really heavy east of you all along the border. Glad you got some and hope it helps the pasture.


----------



## AClark

From what I can tell, this is our rainy season, through October or so. I like it, it makes it a little cooler but the humidity is outrageous. I'm dripping wet within 10 minutes, and that's not doing anything strenuous.


----------



## Latestarter

Many of us "southerners" here can identify with the humidity issue!


----------



## CntryBoy777

This past wknd the dew points have been in the 50s and low 60s, but jumped up to the mid 70s this morning.....right now it is 81° with 81% humidity....threatening rain, and aching joints have me sidelined.....the goats are lounging on their deck, the ducks are settled on the hill in their pen, and the chickens are lying in their dusting holes.....so, using GB's standards.....I can take a break too....


----------



## AClark

Yeah it's a bit different than what I"m used to. Monsoons are nothing new to me, but I'm used to the dry heat the rest of the time. The humidity is a killer, I find that I overheat 10x faster. In TX, I had no problem going out to work in 105 degree (dry) heat, but here, it hits 100 and I'm getting dizzy from it and pouring sweat.

I imagine I will get used to it, I don't think I've acclimated yet.

I've been indoors today, it's threatening to rain, not very hot, but super humid. I'm talking to my insurance, we had a snag with the trailer being towed when the other truck broke down and apparently, you can insure a trailer? That's a first for me because when I called them and asked before we moved how my trailer is covered if we're in an accident, they said it was covered under the trucks policy (full coverage) but when the truck broke down and the whole rig needed to be towed, they suggested we drop the trailer to tow the truck to the shop. I told them they were on crack if they thought I was going to leave my big stock trailer on the side of the road because it wouldn't be there after dark. They did end up towing the whole rig with a semi-wrecker, but we had to pay the difference. The shop had pity on us and only charged $1 per mile, so $85. 

Moral of that story, don't break down in BFE Texas lol.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Many of us "southerners" here can identify with the humidity issue!


Especially the NEW southerners!


----------



## AClark

I don't know how I qualify. I mean, I'm from Arizona, that is definitely the "south", you can't get much further south than where I grew up, literally almost on the border. But the weather is very different. Most families in AZ migrated from Texas/Oklahoma/Arkansas. Mine came from AR and TN out to AZ, actually I'm a first generation Arizonan, lol. 

Oklahoma is a lot like home, the people are the same, it's very comforting. When we lived in NY I was out of my element. Nothing against NY'ers, DH is from NY, but geez, the personality traits are so different it may as well be another country. Nobody BS'es with the cashier at the grocery store, or randomly talks to strangers while shopping up there. DH doesn't get it, when we got shopping and people are friendly he is out of his element. I feel at home, the cashier at the feedstore knows me, asks how my critters are doing, I ask them how they've been, talk about the weather, or whatever. DH looks at me like I"ve lost my mind.


----------



## Bruce

The people at the deli in my favorite grocery store (small family owned) know me by name and sight. If their caller ID is working and Sarah answers, she tells me what I want. A couple of the others know but I have to assist some. Yeah I am boringly in a rut.

What part of NY is DH from? Not the "country" part I guess.


----------



## AClark

No he's from the country part, originally from Elizabethtown.


----------



## Bruce

Well that is WAY too far north to be "don't look at or talk to anyone" NYC influenced.


----------



## AClark

Maybe he's just that antisocial, lol. My friend from Long Island likes coming to visit with all the friendly people, she really enjoyed it here.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just looked that up on the map........that's up there in "No Man's Land".....I never made it that far N in the NE when driving....thank goodness......I went to a couple of mines out there where you are from AC.....


----------



## Bruce

Yeah and you never visited ME either Fred, I'm even farther north.


----------



## Baymule

We can't help being friendly, it's how we are. I take it to another level, in 30 seconds I'm your best friend, give me 3 minutes and I'll be family.


----------



## Bruce

So Fred, about that corporate career .... do tell!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I am a person with a very "Varied" work history.....and I do know a bit about a lot of things, but none of it translates to my "Life" today. I worked for a grocery supplier here, that was one of the largest in the nation. They were bought out by another bigger one and went down hill....they sucked the profits out of the old company and then parceled the separate warehouses in several states to smaller suppliers as they filed for bankruptcy. I saw the "Writing on the Wall" and left before the fall took place. My specialty was blending and improving communication between the warehouse, dispatch, buyers, sales reps, computer room, and supervisors. It was my job to compile, blend, and produce what the warehouses needed in order to get their shifts started on time pulling and loading the orders from the stores. My system was installed in the 2 big warehouses.....Memphis and Miami.....after I set up Miami I saw things changing.....and I am not corporate material, because I'm too outspoken and not a "Yes" man.....if ya don't want to hear the answer, then don't ask me the question. I became a "Marked" man and knew it was a matter of time before I was fired for upholding my principles....so, I quit and began unloading trucks. I got a look up that "Corporate Ladder" and knew I didn't wantt to be any part of that "World". I looked for a "Leaf" to crawl under and be happy standing at the "Bottom Rung of the Ladder" and only responsible for me. My x couldn't handle that cause I didn't aspire to be More....so, that ended and a whole new life unfolded....a couple of heart attacks and here I am....


----------



## Bruce

No, no. Before the heart attacks was the long haul trucker gig! 

Sorry to hear that the x was more into the money and "prestige" than a happy hubby. Happens a lot I imagine. You probably would have had those heart attacks sooner if you'ld stuck with the corporate jobs I bet. But you got a good one now that lives on your "plane" of needs and wants


----------



## CntryBoy777

After the 4yrs of loading/unloading trucks....I went to driving. It is probably the driving that gave me the HAs........the food, lack of rest, sitting much of the waking hrs, and putting up with people lying to ya everyday.....and the idiot drivers on the road..........they'll scare the be---Jeezies out of ya!!


----------



## Bruce

True! Not exactly the lifestyle one's doctor would recommend for healthy living. You are doing much better now. You get exercise just doing the daily animal things not to mention fencing, mowing, etc. Maybe you need to resurrect "goat walk" for YOUR health even though they have a lot more space and don't need it now.


----------



## CntryBoy777

As the temps and humidity drops we go out and spend time with them.....and when I am doing work out there...they are always checking it out. They do miss the regularity of the walk, but I don't.........I'm waiting for a little more Fall type weather, then I will tackle a more "Active Lifestyle".....


----------



## Mike CHS

We have only been on our place a little over a year but I don't remember it being as humid as what it is this year.  I know MS is even worse.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The temps sure beat last yr here, but the dewpoints staying in the mid 70s sure makes the air thick....I've never sweated so much just watching ducks run around their pen.... The goats are sure licking salt and minerals each day too.


----------



## Devonviolet

Man, I hear ya on the stifling humidity!  I can handle heat, when the humidity is low. That's not to say I _like_ it!But, I can at least manage to work in it.

However, when the humidity percentage is high, as in the 70's, and above, the sweat just _pours _off me!  I have to wear a sweat band on my forehead, or the sweat runs in my eyes.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have to keep my head bent down so it'll drip from the eyebrows....I can fill up a band in no time. I carry hand towels in my pocket and will go thru 2-3 a day....just tending to the animals, if I do work it is even worse....pants and shirt straight to the washer....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I have to keep my head bent down so it'll drip from the eyebrows....I can fill up a band in no time. I carry hand towels in my pocket and will go thru 2-3 a day....just tending to the animals, if I do work it is even worse....pants and shirt straight to the washer....


I'm in the same boat.   My head bands end up dripping wet.  I, too, carry hand towels, to wipe the sweat from my face, neck, hands and arms.

I love living in Texas. But, I hate the humidity!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Folks!  If you want to know humidity - live down here where I do! 

Sorry, I've been out in it all day and I'm grouchy, lol.  Three showers - 3 changes of clothes...


----------



## CntryBoy777

frustratedearthmother said:


> Folks!  If you want to know humidity - live down here where I do!
> 
> Sorry, I've been out in it all day and I'm grouchy, lol.  Three showers - 3 changes of clothes...


Now, I tell ya....that'll keep the washer full, and clothes to do a bit more often.....they wouldn't even dry on a line outside, either....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> wouldn't even dry on a line outside, either....


That is the gospel truth! 
Heat index over a hundred degrees at 8am this morning  I think I'll do a reverse hibernation - somebody wake me up in time for Thanksgiving, lol!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Please, please be careful @frustratedearthmother we sure don't need ya to damage your health doing outside in those conditions. I know ya are somewhat used to them and have dealt with it for yrs, but it can creep up on ya and when it grabs ya....ya just don't shake it off. Hopefully you'll catch a break shortly cause those conditions are certainly dangerous.


----------



## Devonviolet

YIKES! @frustratedearthmother!  That's just _nasty_!  I'm with CntryBoy. Stay safe!


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, I went and took a nap about 3pm and woke up around 5:30pm.....as I past by the living room, Joyce said she had need of some help....we walked over to the picture window and this is what I saw....
 ....she said that she got them as far as she could and it was up to me to get them in the house...........I haven't weighed them yet, but will and there were another couple melons to boot.....   ....I wear a size 12D, so the foot is for perspective. The vines are dying and most have been split or busted into by vermin....7 is enough for this yr anyway....we had a couple when the Gboys were here. They are my favorite variety, Jubilee, but there are times I wish they wouldn't take so long to make, or be quite so big.....but, I sure love them. We'll probably be freezing most for slushes....
On the duck front.....we only have 1 hen setting right now, the other 2 have gotten past the stage....we have rain moving in starting tomorrow and thru the wknd, so with water in the ditch...hopefully....I'll get their pen cleaned out and dump the eggs that are found into the ditch and let the water wash the smell away......
Joyce gave me the official okay to turn the birds loose without protection on the garden....so, I have to put a temporary access panel for each in the temporary fence across the front....big enough for them to come and go, but too small for the goats.....I'm thinking about 6"x8" and it will be in the area where their permanent gate will be, that way they will be used to the routine. Anyboday have any suggestions to make it better....I'm all "Ears"....and Eyes....


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> Three showers - 3 changes of clothes...


Clearly you need to work naked to save yourself all that laundry!

@CntryBoy777  I think the chickens should be able to get through a 6"x8" opening.
Those are some big feet, er I mean melons!  We are more the "icebox" melon types, those big ones would take up too much room in the refrigerator after being cut open. I've not grown watermelons. Tried last year but it was half hearted and the plants died. Lots of flowers on the cantaloupe I planted (store bought plant) this year. I did finally spot ONE melon growing, it is currently about 3"x6".


----------



## CntryBoy777

The "Days to Harvest" on most melons would be difficult to get in that "Neck of the Woods".....plus they like hot weather. Now, that cantaloupe may give ya a few before frost gets them.....ya can pick em early and they will ripen, similar to a tomato....so, if it gets too cold, then ya can try with what ya have growing at the time. I was always told growing up that I had a "Firm Foundation" in reference to my feet....and every time my Mom had to buy me a new pair of shoes, cause I had outgrown the ones I had....and she would always buy shoes 1" larger than my foot to give me "Growing Room"....


----------



## goatgurl

cattle panels are my go to temporary gates around here.  they keep the goats out of everything and the chickens and ducks can go thru the holes.  
your watermelons look awesome!  @Bruce your little icebox melons would feed about one person.  us southern folks can put away the watermelon, lol.  way back in teenage years I drove an old hand-me-down rambler station wagon that had belonged to my grandfather.  a fellow down the road had a big patch down in the river bottoms and one dark night several of those big ole' watermelons found their way into the back of that rambler.  in watermelon heaven until my mother found them and I had to take a short drive and pay the man after I apologized.  teenagers are pretty stupid sometimes.


----------



## Mike CHS

Looking good.  We just started getting the big Rattlesnake melons but have been eating the Sugar Baby melons for over a month.  They are small but they sure are tasty.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh @goatgurl my Dad would get one this size and bring it home....when he would cut it, he would cut it lengthwise in half....each half got cut in half....Dad, my brother, and me would each get a quarter and Mom and sis would half a quarter....no left overs....and it counted as a meal....
When I would go others houses and was given a cross slice I felt I was cheated....


----------



## Bruce

I bought the 2 small melons at Costco (of course one has no choice, they are bagged that way). Figured to quarter them. Wife and DD2 only wanted half a quarter, more would be too much. We clearly aren't "southern"!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> I bought the 2 small melons at Costco (of course one has no choice, they are bagged that way). Figured to quarter them. Wife and DD2 only wanted half a quarter, more would be too much. We clearly aren't "southern"!


But Bruce that isn't necessarily true....don't ya hail from So Cali?....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Was out with the goats just now and saw these on the passion flower vines....anyone have any ideas as to what kind of catapillar they may be?....
  ....I don't remember seeing one like this before.


----------



## Mike CHS

I did a quick look and it might be a Gulf Fritillary caterpillar but I haven't seen any before either.


----------



## greybeard

Caterpillar of this butterfly:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gulf_fritillary

http://bugoftheweek.com/blog/2015/2/23/beautiful-but-stinky-gulf-fritillary-iagraulis-vanillaei

http://bugguide.net/node/view/156412/bgpage

Also known as the Tpost paint eating caterpillar..


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks!!.....I have seen the butterflies, but don't recall seeing the catapillar.....glad the Tposts won't be damaged by the attack.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> Clearly you need to work naked to save yourself all that laundry!



 

But like LS, I have been known to disrobe on the back porch...thanks to privacy fencing because I do have neighbors....and one of is a major CREEPER!  He's the reason we have a nice thick vine growing up the end of the porch where the hot tub is!  Ugh...just the thought of hot tub is enough to cause a heat stroke today!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I even have to wait to dry and cool down to even take a warm shower during the heat....I don't like cold showers, well the joints don't....but, certainly don't want to get out sweating either. I enjoy it in the winter tho....I will empty a hot water tank and come out with red skin....


----------



## Latestarter

I actually climbed into my jacuzzi yesterday afternoon for my lower body (joint pain) and though I was sweating upper body, those jets and the hot water did wonders. Felt great after I climbed out and dried/cooled off.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We have the heat turned OFF and the water is still 100 degrees!


----------



## CntryBoy777

This afternoon before the storm came thru, Joyce cut one of the melons and cut it off the rind and put into tupperware/rubbermaid bowls, put in the fridge....and gave the rinds to the chickens and ducks.....I think they are southern chickens and ducks, because they devoured it....
This evening when I went to shut them up they were squawking at me....when Joyce dropped the rind pcs over the fence a few had turned over and they couldn't get to it all, so I flipped them over and they attacked them.....
 ....both of them will eat everything but the green part of the rind....they will leave it paper-thin. The storm that came thru lasted about an hour and we got .7" out of it.....so, my plans of cutting some grass got "Rained On".....


----------



## Mike CHS

We have cut way back on feed since they have been getting so much out of the garden.  They love the melon rinds and cantaloupe.  Peppers not so much.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is what I am hoping for when I get these birds turned out here shortly and also to spread their mess out some too....especially the ducks. I'm just hoping the goats will leave them alone....


----------



## goatgurl

the only time I have trouble between the goats and the chickens and ducks is when the goats are eating and the birds want to share and the goats don't.  then you might see a little head flinging or feather pulling but never to the point of injury but the fowl get the point.
my chickens and ducks love the watermelon and cantaloupe rinds too.  you could dry the outside shell and use it for parchment they clean it so well.  the ducks do make a lot less when they free range and I like it that way.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> But Bruce that isn't necessarily true....don't ya hail from So Cali?....


Yeah and I would eat half an icebox melon no problem, maybe even the whole thing. But DW and the girls were born in Vermont. Other that her stint at Dartmouth ALL the way over in NH (on the west border, 60 miles from her home), DW has never lived outside Vermont. DD1 the same, DD2 except for her 4 years at college (just finished). She has lived the farthest, 1,100 miles in Beloit and I won't bother to calculate how far it is to Japan where she spent a semester 2 years ago. 



Mike CHS said:


> I did a quick look and it might be a Gulf Fritillary caterpillar but I haven't seen any before either.


AKA Passion Butterfly.


----------



## Pastor Dave

We have melon patch farms and veggie stands with a lot of folks enjoying water melon. Yah, we're North, but a lot of folks still say we talk like Southerners. I think I base a lot of that on Indiana opening up to settle in 1816 with a big part of settlers coming in from TN.  On my Dad's side, they all knew each other in TN counties before moving to IN. Families settled close and young folks married from familiar families, etc.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There was a time in my life that I thought about moving around Jasper and Shoals, In.... @Pastor Dave ....I drove a truck for a company located there in Shoals....really nice area, but things just never opened up in that direction for me.
@Bruce I wasn't sure ya would know it if ya saw it, or just haven't seen it there....but, just in case, this is a Pokeberry plant....the goats will scrap the skin of the stalk and eat it and their horns will be a deep pink.... ....most of the berries on this one are still green, but if expanded ya can see a few ripe ones. Here is what caught my attention the other evening.... .....it is on his rear leg just above the hoof.
I got a bunch of grass cut today, but a little bit more tomorrow hopefully......


----------



## Bruce

I'll have to look around. I'm not the most observant person  From what I've found, people shouldn't be eating those berries. I guess it doesn't harm goats?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm no expert, but have heard it told....that there is a brief period in the spring when it begins to grow that the leaves can be picked and eaten....thus the term "Poke Salad"....but, it isn't very long before it was poisonous....I figured that there were plenty other things to eat, so I never received instructions of actually doing....but, my Mom said that it wasn't that good....she'd rather have greens.....turnip or mustard.......I however, didn't like greens....so, I always found something else to eat....that's why I learned to cook at a young age....I always had "Options".......


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> I'll have to look around. I'm not the most observant person  From what I've found, people shouldn't be eating those berries. I guess it doesn't harm goats?


Danger Will Robinson!!
http://www.poison.org/articles/2012-aug/pokeberries-and-grapes-look-alike

I've eaten poke salad (salet). It's not 'bad' but nowhere near as good as turnip greens or even spinach.
(If you don't want to risk the 2X boiling/rinsing process yourself, evidently, you can just buy a can at the grocery store to try)


----------



## Latestarter

for the most part I really enjoy steamed greens (with loads of butter and salt), but most like beet, turnip, swiss chard and spinach, kind of in that order. The chard and spinach I'll eat raw in a salad as well. I do NOT like the canned greens as a general rule as they are basically mush.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It figures that Allens cans that stuff.........we have a plant not too far south of here.....don't think I'll be picking any up, but thanks GB for the info....
 Now, ya know @greybeard , we've never talked live and in person.....but, I could swear that I heard your voice earlier today when I was cleaning my yard tractor.....


----------



## greybeard

I've had some commercially prepared canned greens that were good, others that were terrible. I have a low taste tolerance and need for salt, so I find most way too salty. In my lifetime, I doubt I've used a whole shaker of salt on my food. Can't remember the last time I even picked up a salt shaker.


----------



## Bruce

Fred are we the same person??  Amazon tracking said the new Gator blades for the tractor hit the PO early yesterday so I took off the old ones and sharpened them, nicks and all, for use out in the field. Then I cleaned out all the dry grass (from my last foray out in the field) on top of the deck and down the holes along the sides of the spindles ... and thought of @greybeard  Not sure how one is supposed to keep all the chopped up grass from there while mowing, nor what stress that puts on the spindles. But, when shopping the blades on Amazon, I see that if needed, I can get a set of 3 spindles for < $60. Amazing. 

After our weekly trip to the farmer's market I put the new blades on. Then I greased all the proper places, and aired up (and down!) the tires. One front and diagonal rear too high, the others low. The difference from "should be" was fairly significant, not sure how that happens. Then sent DD2 out to mow the lawn while I changed the oil in DW's car.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ever since my 2nd heart attack I have become very sensitive to salt.....after eating most fast food my mouth will have salt burn for several hours.....especially chicken. The only greens that I will eat is spinach....I can eat it straight from the can or in any fashion to raw.....tho, my preference is cooked and not raw. I love stuffed chicken breast with a spinach and egg mixture.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Bruce great minds think alike, I guess........I didn't change the blades on mine just yet, I got them last week, but since the neighbor bush-hogged field 3&4 I thought I'd wait til I ran over them with the old blades just in case there are chunks of limbs that go unnoticed til ya hear them banging the deck....I'd really hate to damage the new blades in that area.


----------



## Baymule

Poke greens are good. I do like mustard and turnip greens better, but it might come in handy some day to know how to forage off the land. I let the poke grow around here, just because. 

In the spring, pick tender new leaves. They are not you-are-going-to-drop-dead poisonous, but rather will give you a case of the squirts and belly gut cramps that will make you take back things you never stole. 

Ok, back to pick tender new leaves......pick a mess of poke greens, wash several times, cover with water in a pot and bring to a boil. Pour this water off. Cover with fresh water and bring to a boil again, pour it off. Cover with water and cook as you would any other greens. They are good with some bacon, garlic and chopped onion.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I can cook fish on a stick over an open flame.....I'd have to be pretty desparate to go there......


----------



## goatgurl

at some point youall have to try poke salet.  was my mom's go to green for the spring.  it is the first green up around here, way before anything you plant.  she would send us out along the fence lines and around the out buildings with big paper sacks to fill up. and our neighbor would pay us 10 cents a bag to gather some for her.  like @Baymule said you have to boil them twice and then mom would drain them and put them in a cast iron skillet with some bacon and onions.   I had a patient years ago who's daughter grew poke as a garden veggie.  she had a big plot that she kept picked and it made more and more leaves so she picked and picked and froze and froze for the winter.  mid summer she would let it grow and go to seed but by then she had a years worth put up and her daddy loved it.   in west Virginia they gather ramps in the spring for their tonic green.  kind of garlic and kind of onion but really good with beans or fried potatoes.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> They are not you-are-going-to-drop-dead poisonous, but rather will give you a case of the squirts and belly gut cramps that will make you take back things you never stole.


You are not making a solid case for eating pokeberry salad Bay.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm a southerner but I'll pass on that stuff.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> You are not making a solid case for eating pokeberry salad Bay.


Not the berries, as the seeds are indeed poisonous. Although you can dry the berries and swallow them without chewing and breaking open the seeds. They are for arthritus pain and inflammation.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, between sprinkles today we had a break long enough that the goats ventured out to graze a bit....temps weren't bad so I went on a mini-goat walk inside the fence with them. I had the thought of taking some pics, so I got the phone setup for it and right on cue I got this....
  ....Star and Lightning began rubbing their backs and sides on the boards....I immediately thought of @Mike CHS ....so, I decided to post them here, eventhough it was referred to in another thread. I also got a pretty decent pic of the boys together in the same frame not butting heads.... ....and eventhough it has been a while, Lightning hasn't forgotten how to beg for treats...... he is so crazy and demanding............even Cheetos joined in the walk..... ....if ya notice, ya can see thru the guinea pen now....the goats have been working on the big green monster vine.....guess cleaning it up will be a fall project....so we can add to the herd next spring. There are a couple of other things that I plan on doing by then too....but the heat returns tomorrow with heat indexes between 100-105°.....it certainly won't be anytime soon that I get started.......


----------



## Mike CHS

Those boards are going to go a long way in keeping your fence intact.  I seriously am thinking about putting 'scratching' boards in several locations.  It can't hurt and if they have another way they won't use the fence.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm embarrassed to tell ya this, but when I built the fence for this area....I used 2x4s for fence posts, and knew nothing about stretching fence....so, the fence is only hand stretched and the fence is stapled to the bottom boards, and the boards screwed into the posts. The bottom boards are regular 1x6 treated, but the boards they rub on are dog-eared fence boards....they are screwed to the posts and the fence stapled to them from the inside. It is a crappy job, but it has worked for 2yrs now. The boards weren't originally intended for the rubbing, but for fence support. Sometimes we get lucky and do something that turns out to be something not even thought of when doing it.....but, it has been a big plus. I figured if we ever get to raising kids, it will be a really good area to separate the doe and kids to, away from the herd....


----------



## Mike CHS

If it has worked for two years I would say you did good.


----------



## Bruce

Tell the goats you need them to clean up the rest of the area around the guinea pen so you can get a flock. I'm sure they will understand the need


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Bruce they can't get on top, take down rotten fence and replace rotten boards..........I'm waiting, not only because of the heat, but wasp nests and such too. I'm sure they will be all up in it when I start work on it.....they like to help....sniffing, licking, and nibbling on my tools, hands, arms and such...


----------



## Bruce

No, I expect they can only help with demolition and growth removal. I'm sure they could get on top given some platforms of increasing height


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's the part that is rotten and falling inward from the weight on top already.........and with just 3 goats and no vet I don't feel like creating myself an emergency....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya know @Bruce if you were to get a few wethers they could be your "Buddies" too.....they certainly don't bark....wouldn't be able to reproduce....can't have babies that could be sold on the sly.....wouldn't stink like an intact buck....and would help keep some stuff ate back....oh, and they sleep and rest at nite. That could be a really good fit for ya, and they will gladly greet ya every time ya enter their area. Ya already have the electric wire up and they have no problem being secured at nite in the barn either....away from predators......


----------



## Latestarter

What an excellent suggestion! @Bruce, you really should consider it   I mean, you already have the alpacas and they aren't even your friends. Goats will be your friend in no time at all.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I agree!


----------



## Mike CHS

I think you should consider some sheep.  If you get them as lambs they will eat out of your hand in no time.


----------



## Bruce

Sheep might be a better bet since they eat grass. I have a lot more grass than I have browse! Goats (at least the ones that lived with the alpacas) don't even eat stinging nettle and burdock. I must say that I do like the very minimal effort to have alpacas. They go outside to poop in their (creeping) pile, no daily stall/alley cleanup. Their only demand is their twice daily pellets.

Speaking of the boys, I was vacuuming the pool yesterday morning and something in the woods had them totally distraught. They were by the solar panels and kept looking and panic running, then looking. I went out but didn't see anything. Late in the afternoon they were outside the north end of the barn and Laddie was alerting. Unusual since Teddy most often alerts. They were looking toward the NW. Again I went out but didn't see anything. 

They've not been spending much time outside (which bugs DW) and I wonder if whatever is in the woods is the reason. DW says they are inside an electric fence. Um, right, like alpacas understand that whatever is bothering them likely can't get to them!

And then there is Trouble. He's gotten good at crowing. Doesn't bother DW since he doesn't start (so far) until I go down to the barn to let them out of their coop. I let them out about 6:30 yesterday, DD1 was complaining that he woke her up at 7 ... and she had a headache because she didn't get enough sleep. Seems to me that if you need 10-12 hours a night you should be going to bed well before midnight. She's getting up at 8:30 tomorrow to go skating so I guess I can let the birds out then.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was going thru some stuff here today inside since it was sprinkling most of the day....I came across this.....
 .....boy does that bring back memories..........I also got a pic of the ducks attacking the watermelon Joyce tossed to them earlier today....a few of the pcs were upside down and I flipped them over..... .....the Dotties didn't leave much either.... ....the heat and humidity came back with a venegeance today and made being outside very unpleasent. It is suppose to be worse tomorrow, but at 88% humidity today the higher temps will make it smothering. Hopefully we will get our normal break around the second wk in Sept.....


----------



## Baymule

Fall isn't too far away, then we can crawl out of the AC and go outside and PLAY!!!


----------



## greybeard

Got up, did my usual stuff with the cattle, then around 1pm, decided to mow the lawn since I will be in NorthEast Texas this weekend. Mowed about 1/3 of the lawn, didn't like the way it was cutting and pulled the deck belt off and headed for town to get a new one. No luck on the belt, but did get an idler pulley i noticed had some slack in  it, but knew there was another place in Porter that should have the belt. Was going to call ahead, but left my phone at home. Got to Porter, and they didn't have it either. They offered to order it, but I knew my place closer to home could do that. Stopped back by the original vendor, told a different counter guy to order it, and he looked on his computer, walked to a list on the wall, then grabbed his fetch stick and pulled down a belt. They had it after all.  2 hours I coulda been cutting. Got home about 3:45, put the new belt and idler on, and went back to work. Finished the yard, then did all the ditches, then the powerline ROW and out in front of my nearest neighbor's house since she's in her 80s and her worthless grandson can't get off his lazy butt and do anything. Rode back down my access road, mowed what I call  my 'garden' and put the mower away just as it was getting dark.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

Our cute little roo penguin LOVES CUDDLEZ & HUGZ!
Just grab a blanket, a pillow, he'll sit down and sleep!


----------



## goats&moregoats

Busy day!  I know how you feel about loosing those two hrs, but what ya going to do? Such is the way the world turns. Glad you were able to get it complete.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That sounds normal these days @greybeard , we are always at the mercy of the face at the counter....and their willingness to do their job. Sounds like ya made the most of the repair and accomplished quite a bit after the repair.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

@TheCuteOrpington penguin looks like a nice roo, but sure don't want to nap with one....
We have a couple of roos, but they aren't very kind and will not be around much longer....as we search for better ones to replace them....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> ...boy does that bring back memories..


You sure are OLD! I bet people like @luvmypets, @Poka_Doodle and @newton the goat have NO idea what to do with those.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> You sure are OLD! I bet people like @luvmypets, @Poka_Doodle and @newton the goat have NO idea what to do with those.


They wouldn't understand the difference between a 45, 33, and 78....so, they wouldn't even understand the answer of how, or what they were used for.....


----------



## Latestarter

If it wasn't for DJ's, I don't think the younger crowd would know what a record player or turntable was.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> You sure are OLD! I bet people like @luvmypets, @Poka_Doodle and @newton the goat have NO idea what to do with those.


Do you know what to do with this? 
1 part of it:


 

view from the opposite side of it:


 

I'll post a pic of the whole thing later after you've had time to digest what you see..


----------



## Bruce

I think I'll need the whole thing to have a chance. I don't recognize it as is (and might not given the whole thing either!!).

Looks solidly built, no plastic parts to break. Must be old


----------



## CntryBoy777

I want to say it looks like the guts of an old jukebox player.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> I think I'll need the whole thing to have a chance. I don't recognize it as is (and might not given the whole thing either!!).
> 
> Looks solidly built, no plastic parts to break. Must be old


Quite old. A couple decades older than I am for sure.


CntryBoy777 said:


> I want to say it looks like the guts of an old jukebox player.


Sorry, your answer did not win you The Wurlitzer Prize, but consolation  points awarded if you know the significance and origin of those 3 words..but don't feel bad. Few people have ever seen the insides of one of these machines.
It's the guts of a Victrola, or more accurately, a Victor Talking Machine.


You are probably more accustomed to seeing one with one of these items on the outside of it, but mine doesn't use one, because it's a portable unit:







The first pic is a 3 weight mechanical governor, that serves to maintain a (relatively) steady rpm of the output shaft of the power unit, a unit which, you can easily hold in one hand.
Here's another part of it, called a 'reproducer'.




And the whole thing, in disassembled state.



The large light brown piece is the air horn, which takes the place of the external horn one is accustomed to seeing one the larger Victrolas.  It's proper location is inside the little suitcase, wrapped around under the turntable, and the it amplifies the sound which exits the rear of the suitcase thru a rectangular hole. It is NOT a speaker, tho the hole is covered with speaker cloth and many people think it works like a speaker. The little indentations and valleys in the record grooves produce a vibration, as  the steel needle picks them up, transmits that vibration to a diaphragm in the reproducer, and and it's that diaphragm that makes the actual 'sound'.

It's quite a marvel of it's time actually. The cylinder  in the second picture houses the tension spring which is wound by the crank you see in the last picture.  Without the governor, the output shaft and turntable would spin wildly out of control and of course play the first portion of the 78rpm record at a high and unintelligible speed, and very quickly expend all the energy of the wound spring.

It was very sluggish when I first got it, as the power unit was coated in the original lube, which had become a thick almost hard grease over the decades, about the consistency of cosmolene. Once it was cleaned up, and I finally got the spring re-caged, it worked much better. (a warning. If you ever get one, open the spring cylinder with an abundance of caution--they make the spring from a lawnmower's recoil starter look like child's play)
I have built an exact-to-size wooden case for it to replace the old fabric covered portable suitcase, and as soon as I get the thing reassembled, it will be a permanent unit, with a plexiglass top..


----------



## Bruce

VERY cool @greybeard !!
You'll have to put up a YouTube video of it when you get it working.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Has it been past down thru your generation?....that is really a Neat piece there GB.....can ya still find needles for it?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Bruce said:


> You sure are OLD! I bet people like @luvmypets, @Poka_Doodle and @newton the goat have NO idea what to do with those.


So would you like to explain those to me ?


----------



## Bruce

Sure @Poka_Doodle 
You see WAY back before you were born, there were these things called phonographs, AKA record players. The first common records (disks made of shellac) ran at a speed of 78 Revolutions Per Minute and were 10" in diameter. About 3 minutes of music per side. Next came 33s (actually 33 1/3 RPMs) 10" but more commonly 12" in diameter and made of vinyl - 20  or more minutes per side. About the same time as the 33's came out there was a smaller record - 7 inches in diameter running at 45 RPM with 5 minutes per side. 1 song per side, popular if you wanted a single (one on the A side and one on the B side) rather than a whole album and good for jukeboxes. The 45's have big holes in the middle. Why? No idea, maybe @greybeard or @CntryBoy777 knows. But to play them on a standard turntable that has a pin for the small hole in the 33s and 78s, you need an adapter that snaps into the center of the 45. That is what @CntryBoy777 posted. You could buy a lot of them and keep them in the record or pop them out of one to use in another. 

https://www.history-of-rock.com/record_formats.htm

You next musical history lesson will be on "portable" music - 8 track and cassettes (1960's). Still WAY before your time!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Thanks!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I believe the reason the 45s had the big hole, is that the longer Stem wasn't added til after it came out....everybody had the beige and brown buckled boxes that had a player in it....those had the wide holes for single play, and a quick Flip to the other side.....the player was reasonable....lasted forever....and dropping, bumping, or dragging it didn't hurt it. This was also as the jukebox came along and there were many "1 Hit Wonders".....and the albums came out a bit later on, the Stem became longer and allowed 3-4 albums to be played on 1side in succession without having to touch it.....allowing more social time and dancing.....ya see, back then, many radio stations went off the air at 6-8pm everyday....there weren't any video games, computers, cell phones, no calling long distance, and you were Lucky to get more than 1 channel on TV....in Black and White....no color.....it went off the air at 10:30pm. Most families had a couple of board games and a couple of boxes of 1500pc jigsaw puzzels....and a deck of cards. That was entertaiment back then, so when music changed in the 50s as long as ya had power or batteries ya could listen to Something....but, then there would be an argument that would start over what song was to be played next....and Mom would step-in and turn it off and made ya get in the bed.....


----------



## greybeard

Bruce..do you know why 8 track players were called 8 track players?

It's because before cassettes, & before 8 tracks, there were 4 track players, but no one ever called them 4 track players..They were simply called cartridge tape players because they had no predecessor marketed to the consumer**...until 8tracks came out and then they music industry had to start calling each according to how many tracks there were.  










**There were 3 track player/recorders, but they were never marketed to the general public. They were primarily used to record and play radio station jingles and commercials.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> I believe the reason the 45s had the big hole, is that the longer Stem wasn't added til after it came out....everybody had the beige and brown buckled boxes that had a player in it....those had the wide holes for single play, and a quick Flip to the other side.....


Not exactly...It's kinda the other way around. 

The spindle on all the phonographs and the hole in the middle of the records had long prior been standardized at just over 1/4" but the spindles were all short--the automatic turntable had yet to be invented.  When the first 33 1/3 LPs came out from Columbia in the late 40s, people were already complaining about buying a record with a lot of songs on it but only a few they really liked. In 1948, RCA brought out the 45 rpm 2 sided single and their own phonograph with a tall fat spindle on it, that you could stack about ten 45s on and they would drop down on to the turntable as the tone arm moved out of the way  like all modern  turntables do now, but the 45s didn't need the balance arm that sits on top of the LPs to keep them from leaning over to one side. This was the 1st auto turntable & was invented by RCA specifically for their 45s and RCA banked on it's popularity to beat Columbia. Of course, you could not play 33 1/3 LPs or 78 rpm singles on RCA's new phonographs. RCA hoped people would opt to purchase only one phonograph, and it would be theirs--RCA very much disliked Columbia and hoped to make them irrelevant. 
Most of the units RCA sold were portables and it's these fat spindle players that really began the portable record player thing.
You can see some of these portable RCA auto turntables here:
http://www.everythingradio.com/products/rca-45-players-for-sale/

Of course, things didn't work out like RCA wanted, and within only a couple years, they ended up selling licenses to Columbia and other record companies to use RCA technology for 33 1/3 LP auto turntables and RCA then reverted back to the 1/4" spindle with an adapter on it to be able to play both 45s and LPs. 

Why the big hole in 45s? Remember..this was the first autoload turntable--prior to that, you had to stop the turntable, remove the old record, drop a new one on the spindle and then restart the turnatable and place the tone arm on the record.  For the 45 rpm record to play right, it has to spin up quickly to full rpm as soon as it dropped down on the already rotating turntable. A small hole would wear out pretty quickly because of the relatively small surface area around the spindle, but a larger hole presented much more surface to the spindle and wear would not be a factor.


----------



## Baymule

I can remember the excitement in the family when we got a HI-FI or High Fidelity record player! This was way before Stereo sound. And Chubby Checkers put out his smash hit, "The Twist" We had it on a 45 and I think we wore it out.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm not sure why I remember this bit of trivia but the first 45 that I bought as a youngster was 1-2-3 by Len Barry.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> I can remember the excitement in the family when we got a HI-FI or High Fidelity record player! This was way before Stereo sound. And Chubby Checkers put out his smash hit, "The Twist" We had it on a 45 and I think we wore it out.


Same here.
Hi-Fidelity was such a NBT, that some of the players came with a record that showed the difference between HiFi and 'regular' recordings/equipment. Ours did anyway. 
The old 78s from our crank Victrola sounded like crap on it tho. Grooves were wrong for them and they sounded scratchy and dull. 

For us, the 1st 45 I remember us having was Ballad of Davy Crockett. Mid or late 50s. 
I became pretty much an audiophile after I went in the service, especially during my 2 year stay in Guantanamo. I just HAD to have what was then, the ultimate in sound. A Teac play/record reel to reel cabled to an aux amp and pre-amp, a $300 am/fm/sw tuner ordered from Navy Exchange, and good set of JBL tower speakers. 
Nowadays, I rarely even turn the radio on in my truck..


----------



## Pastor Dave

Bruce said:


> Speaking of the boys, I was vacuuming the pool yesterday morning and something in the woods had them totally distraught. They were by the solar panels and kept looking and panic running, then looking. I went out but didn't see anything. Late in the afternoon they were outside the north end of the barn and Laddie was alerting. Unusual since Teddy most often alerts. They were looking toward the NW. Again I went out but didn't see anything.



Did you ever see or find out what was in the woods that had them troubled?


----------



## Bruce

Pastor Dave said:


> Did you ever see or find out what was in the woods that had them troubled?


Nope but they are still nervous. Rarely go far from the north end of the barn where their door is and the times I've been out they are looking toward the woods. Not alerting so I think whatever was there isn't at the moment but they are expecting it might be.



greybeard said:


> You can see some of these portable RCA auto turntables here:


Oh the prices!! Can you imagine what someone that bought one new paid for it? And what they would think of its current value?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Something that I have come to realize about some of that old stuff that has value is, it is only dicussed as value until ya try to sell it....then, ya find the Real value isn't quite so high. If ya don't know someone involved, or are personally involved in that "World"....then, ya are at the mercy of chance in finding a buyer that will pay that "Top Dollar"....and even then, each want a slice of your "Pie". It is like @greybeard has said....the value of anything is what another is willing to pay for it....


----------



## CntryBoy777

When I went out to mow field2 today, the "Realfeel" temp was 113°....when I ended, 3hrs later it was 106°....I never felt a single degree drop, I tell ya.....and field1 is needing cut yet again....with the moisture we are getting I'm not sure I could keep up with it if I fertilized it....
I was able to find some perfect wire to use in the garden as a poultry barrier.....I was at the CoOp yesterday about saw some rolls of 18"x150' poultry wire they had collecting dust on their need to get rid of shelves...so, I got 3 rolls to line the bottom of the CPs with....but first we are going to free them from their pens this next week..... .....can ya tell I'm excited?


----------



## Latestarter

I waited till after evening goat chores to mow the grass inside the fence in my back yard. Even after 2 days of dry weather and with breezes, it was very wet... It clumped pretty bad coming out the discharge chute. I mowed the front yard and driveway yesterday evening after chores and basically finished right after dark. Had to use the tractor lights to see the final couple of passes. Aside from all the rain we've had the past week, causing the tall grass to remain wet late into the day from dew, you're right... It's hellish hot and humid out there. Both pastures need mowed and I'm not looking forward to the task. Although that will be less taxing than pounding T-posts, I do need to get those finished up while the ground is still moist. They go in so much easier.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure have found that taking "Advatage" of the elements presented, is so much better than fighting against them....
I really need to get to the back 2 fields, too....before they regrow from the bush-hogging the neighbor did a couple of wks ago. My goal this hear has been to disrupt the seed cycle, and fortunately it has happened except for the sumac and JG. The bahia,  bermuda, and dalis has all seeded....but few dock, goldenrod, and others blowing in the air......


----------



## CntryBoy777

We cut the big 40lb melon today and it is sooo sweet and good. Joyce put some of it in the freezer, so there will be some slushes or smoothies in the future. This coming thursday is when we have a really decent break coming from the heat and humidity.....it is suppose to last thru the wknd, so we'll be busy catching up and cleaning pens out...ducks, chickens, and goats. Have to work on the access doors for the birds to get out, hooves to trim and grass to mow. If the weather continues to be cool for a while, I'll crank up the new chainsaw and get started dropping some stuff around here. There is enough already down that needs cutting to burn to be busy a couple of days.
On a side note....I'm thinking about selling the trlr....it only depreciates in value every yr, so whatever I can get out of it can be applied elsewhere....plus, if something happens to me first, then Joyce wouldn't have to try and deal with the situation.....so, what do y'all think?....(seeking wise counsel). I just know that my sister can be difficult to deal with....and she knows she can't railroad me, but if Joyce were here without me, then she would or could be difficult and take the trlr from her, because it is in my dad's name....and she has power of attorney....just another loose end to settle....


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, if it is in your Dad's name and your sister has PoA, how CAN you sell it unless she agrees? Though I think it is a good idea since you now own the house (right??). Get whatever you can, get it off the property and put up an equipment shed on the slab (is it on a slab??).


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw....it is on pilings....and no the house isn't in my name either....I have nothing in my name, but my sister knows that I paid dad cash for the trlr....he financed it and carried it on his homeowners insurance....but, there isn't a "Title" on a mobile home.....that is why I think it would be good to get that taken care of so Joyce wouldn't have to deal with it....also, if we get kicked off the property, then we can just pickup and go...if need be.


----------



## Latestarter

Since you own the trailer but are living in the house, I'd say to rent the trailer and try to generate some regular monthly income from it, but that won't solve the issue of what will happen once you kick the bucket... So yeah, maybe sell it, but I don't know what the market is for used trailers as most times the cost to move them is more than what they're worth (to the potential buyer).  There might not be a title on the mobile home, but there should still be a registration, like on a vehicle. Don't you have to pay registration taxes on it yearly? Like on any other vehicle?


----------



## Pastor Dave

Once upon a time, in an earlier chapter of my life I lived in a nice 70x14 trailer that had been drywalled and new carpet applied throughout, etc. Pretty nice. I married a gal with 4 children and we were given a 60x12 older trailer that we gutted and attached to the existing one. Dad and I cut out a ten foot section on both living room walls and made a neat thoroughfare. We also butted two ends up and connected to exterior doorways. One kitchen that had washer and dryer became a nice laundry room. The smaller living room became a big dining room. We took the half bath out if the master bedroom to make a bigger closer since we had added one bathroom anyway. It worked quite well for us. One was set up L.P. and the other electric. We just kept both furnace/A.C. units independent of one another. We tied the roofs together over the new doorways and added gutters.

To make a shirt story longer than necessary, maybe tie the trailer into the house for additional space? Just a thought...


----------



## CntryBoy777

No, there aren't any yearly registration taxes or anything paid on it. I thought about renting, but around here on average rent on a trlr is around $4-500/mnth, but the riff-raff drive around looking for trlrs to rent and then start cooking meth and tearing up the inside of the trlr....so, I don't want to even have the possibility of confronting that at all. It is up to the buyer to arrange the moving of the trlr, not the seller. There are a couple of mobile home places fairly close that buy/sell used trlrs....1 is where we got this one....ya don't get top dollar but something is better than nothing. If the lay of the land where different, then adjoining to the house may be feasable, but certainly not practicle. I have some time to think it over, and stuff to remove from it, but certainly contemplating it very seriously.....it is only costing me as long as it just sits there.


----------



## greybeard

Tho in most places mobile homes do require registration fees and yearly renewals, some counties allow for those annual renewals to stop if the home has the wheels and/or axles removed and permanently set up.
It's up to the local appraisal district whether they call them vehicles or permanent homes.
In addition, there are quite a few mobile homes around here that were 'bootlegged' in. Bought used, for cash, no real paper trail, and the appraisal districts just haven't caught on to them yet.


----------



## Bruce

OK, y'all down there in "Tornado Alley" can keep those things to yourselves!!! We have a tornado watch until 9 PM! They are very unusual here. According to a site I found my county has had 8 in the last 60 years, the last on in 1973 six years before I arrived. All occurred between '57 and '73.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I wish we could say that, but we get that many in a years time, or more.....being under a watch really isn't a big concern, it is when it changes to a Warning that ya need to pay attention to.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> OK, y'all down there in "Tornado Alley" can keep those things to yourselves!!! We have a tornado watch until 9 PM! They are very unusual here. According to a site I found my county has had 8 in the last 60 years, the last on in 1973 six years before I arrived. All occurred between '57 and '73.


Go to an inside room or hallway and drag a mattress over you.......sit with your back against the wall, your head between your knees and kiss your butt goodbye!   or just go to the basement.


----------



## Bruce

I think I should go out to the barn and keep the "livestock" calm  At the moment we have T-storms going through but mostly to the north and south. I rolled up and tied the solar blanket on the pool earlier. The south side had blown under the north side (not unusual) but the north side was flapping so hard it was several feet above the top of the pool.


----------



## Latestarter

Yeah, just looked at the radar and there's a front line stretching from up your way all the way down to Fred's place, then west into OK and northern TX. They forecast rain for tomorrow here and looks like it may make it here. They did lower the probability from 50% to 40% tomorrow. The front line might just as easily push back north again...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I saw this today....
 ....I just Smiled....


----------



## Latestarter

Well, actually, the temp forecast here after tomorrow and through the weekend are low 80s... I'll take that! Now, lets hope the humidity is low as well.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Well, actually, the temp forecast here after tomorrow and through the weekend are low 80s... I'll take that! Now, lets hope the humidity is low as well.



yeah., well, forcasted temps usually do drop when you have a probability of 10" of rain like all of us in East Texas do later this week--and possibly in to next week. That same front line up on the Oklahoma border is what is going to stall Harvey out over all of East Texas and SW Louisiana and keep it stationary. Unless the path changes, we all fixin to get very wet, ala TS Allison  in 2001.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tropical_Storm_Allison
Forecast for TS Harvey:



> The low pressure area (remnants of harvey) is forecast to
> emerge off the coast of the Yucatan Peninsula tonight.
> Environmental conditions are conducive for a tropical depression
> or tropical storm to form on Wednesday or Thursday while the low
> moves northwestward at about 10 mph across the western Gulf of
> Mexico, possibly reaching the northwestern Gulf Coast on Friday.
> Regardless of development, this system is likely to slow down once
> it reaches the coast, increasing the threat of a prolonged period
> of heavy rainfall and flooding across portions of Texas,
> southwestern Louisiana, and northeastern Mexico into early next
> week. This system could also produce storm surge and tropical
> storm or hurricane force winds along portions of the Texas coast
> later this week, and interests from northeastern Mexico to
> southwestern Louisiana should continue to monitor its progress.


----------



## babsbag

There you go again talking about that stuff you call rain... Below 100° today, that was nice. 104° by Sunday.  

Planted corn, green beans, and cucumbers last weekend. Should get a crop from all of them if nothing eats the shoots. The cukes are already up. The tomatoes are refusing to ripen, completely green other than the Sun Gold cherry ones. Most plants didn't even set fruit and I'm not the only only with this problem. Too hot. I do like our weather.


----------



## Latestarter

Well GB, seems I recall not too long ago you said you'd like a little rain. Seems like you may get your wish here pretty quick. Hope it doesn't cause flooding for you like you've shown in the past. I don't know that it will get all way up to NE TX here where I'm at... They're talking east TX and SW LA, so more down in your neck of the woods. I guess it will all depend on the angle it hits TX (direction of travel) and where it hits...

When I got up this am it was solid overcast and almost solid humidity. It really felt like rain was imminent. Temp now is below 90 which is nice, and there is some sunlight peeking through the haze/overcast, but it is still very humid out. Still forecast 40% chance of rain this evening, but I see nothing on the radar that would back that up. The front that was so visible yesterday seems to have re-formed running across central to southern LA and into SE TX...  Guess time will tell.

Seems Fred's journal is turning into weather central   So how you doing over there Fred? Hope the day is treating you right!


----------



## greybeard

Latest map shows it making landfall around Corpus, going inland & North a bit, then curving around and going SE and back into the gulf around Houston..may be not actually making it all the way back to the gulf on it curve. Hard to see the yellow dots on the map's background so I added some little black circles to each of them. Don't worry..that circle includes you too. 
May get really rough as far as total rainfall..make full plans now.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, I am doing fine here, Joe....we have gotten a half an inch 2 days in a row now, but it seems to be pushing out and cooler temps with less humidity is forecasted.....I was always taught that "Farm Talk" always includes animals, crops, plans, and weather. If ya are unsure about what another may have ya are always safe talking about the weather, cause we all have to deal with it and it makes for a good "Ice Breaker" in any conversation that all can join in on.....


----------



## greybeard

The rain has begun here..


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I was always taught that "Farm Talk" always includes animals, crops, plans, and weather


My grandfather was a farmer, sugar beets at the end I think. LONG after he stopped farming, like decades, the evening weather report was a "no talk" time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Having grown up in the USN, traveling around, and truck driving OTR.....I gained much respect for each areas weather patterns and have experienced some of those extremes....border to border, and coast to coast. It has always interested me and how the "Natives" of an area deal with differring weather. Another thing about it too, is, someone that doesn't pay attention can keep up with bad stuff by browsing the "Threads".....some don't have or watch tv. It also gives us something to humor over and who is it that doesn't enjoy a bit of "Poking".....


----------



## Bruce

Certainly this little bunny is unfazed!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=523142864686448


----------



## CntryBoy777

I heard on the news @greybeard that down around Corpus way they are calling for 20"+.....sure hope ya aren't in that zone.....sure time to Batten down the hatches and tie a boat to the hitchin post ya got outside the house.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Yay -- RAIN!    Yup... just what we need!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well FEM ya have to be thankful for the break in the heat and humidity.....ya still dealing with wet clothes, but for a whole different reason....


----------



## Pastor Dave

We had been dry and got some needed rain. Today the high was a little lower making it easier to work. The humidity was down a little too.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Latestarter said:


> Many of us "southerners" here can identify with the humidity issue!


Our tv weather guys call it.. The heat index. I call it.. Liquid air


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, we'll be on the dirty side. Those closer to the coast will get hit worse, but we'll get some of that too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I was here through Allison and Ike - so I guess I can survive Harvey too.  In fact, I already survived a Harvey.  (my first boyfriend was named Harvey, lol)


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Those closer to the coast will get hit worse


Ya don't gotta rub it in....


----------



## Baymule

BTDT been there done that.


----------



## Latestarter

You know FEM... you got friends up here in NE Texas... if you really need to run for the hills, we got your back. justsayin...


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Latestarter said:


> You know FEM... you got friends up here in NE Texas... if you really need to run for the hills, we got your back. justsayin...


Ahhhhhh, thanks!    I think we'll be ok through this one.   But, if/when the next Cat 3 heads this way... I'm gonna be looking for safe harbor!


----------



## CntryBoy777

There were a few times in Fl that I was certainly was glad to be inland 60miles....any closer and we'd of had to go out of town for a few days.


----------



## Bruce

You and everyone else in the "going nowhere" traffic jam!! 
@Latestarter can drain his hot tub, then he and Mel will have somewhere dry to sit when the big rain hits


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not me @Bruce , don't forget I was a truck driver and know about other roads, other than the interstates that most get stuck on....


----------



## Latestarter

I was in VA Beach when the eye of a storm passed right over me. Can't even remember the name of it. I was there finishing up rental home repairs so I could sell it. I drove back to FL right after the eye passed over me and tried heading directly south. NC was virtually destroyed, roads washed out, flooded out, etc. I ended up driving clear over to the Appalachian mnts before I was finally able to get south bound to return to Jacksonville FL where I was living/stationed.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Had a pretty good day here today with the break in the weather, did some work in the garden and on the overgrown corner...got stung....cut the grass in field1 and inside the fence some....noticed Comet was limping, so went to investigate and with the damp ground here for a few days his front left hoof has gotten soft and it is torn a very little bit, but it is time for trimming, so that is on the agenda for first thing in the morning. When I went to deal with the ducks, I found a khaki hen had died....I think she was having problems internally cause she has always laid a leathery shelled egg....even tho there are oyster shells in the pellets and loose in a dish in the pen....plus, she was way behind the others in molting to the dark phase feathers....nothing major...just a farm happening, it is to be expected. I did pick these today....
 ...the eggs are for scale...


----------



## goatgurl

isn't this cooler weather great!  sorry you lost one of your duck hens.  strange about the leather eggs.  I've had chickens do that once or twice but never on a regular basis.  one of those things that makes you go hummm


----------



## CntryBoy777

After getting hooves tended to, we are cleaning out the duck pen.....


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Not me @Bruce , don't forget I was a truck driver and know about other roads, other than the interstates that most get stuck on....



BTDT. I know every pigtrail and backroad in East Texas. Every one of them was bumper to bumper during Ike and Rita. The little 1 lane each direction/no shoulder Farm to Market road in front of my place was packed the day before Ike hit. Now, with so many many people having access to mobile gps and nav aids, everyone else will know all the backroads too.


----------



## Baymule

With fall right around the corner, people will be raking up their leaves and putting them by the curb. Pick them up and take home, leaves are great to put in the duck/chicken run/pen/coop in winter rains. When they get saturated/poopy just dump in another bag or 3. Dig out in the spring, spread some lime for the smell and cover with more leaves. Then you have compost for the garden! It's fantastic for corn!


----------



## Bruce

Sorry about your duck Fred 
I've not had leathery eggs (maybe a duck thing?) but thin and no shells. Echo was laying "no shell" eggs for many, many months before her prolapse. Yue has been laying REALLY thin shell eggs this year. She is just now regaining her tail after moulting but I don't expect that will change the egg problem and figure all other things be constant, she will be the next loss from the original flock from 2012.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Was out walking around today and found some limbs had come down during the last rain we got, so I picked them up and put on the closest burn pile....
 ...this one had pcs on both sides. Since I was so close to the back pen of the goat house, I drew attention from the "Supervisor"..... .....since I had pellets he was willing to forgive me for trimming his hooves this morning... .....something else that I found was this... ...a ciacada....people around here call them locust, they never distinguish between a locust or a grasshopper...so, when they say locust...this is what they are talking about. Last year we had the 13yr ciacadas, they are black and orange, but these seem to be around every year. I have fun using the term ciacada, because ya always get that "Stunned Look" and wrinkle in the eyebrows...cause they are clueless about what ya are talking about.....


----------



## Bruce

That supervisor looks pretty stern, better make sure you are working hard when HE is looking!

Those cicadas are big suckers! I've never heard them called locusts. I guess they KINDA look like locust/grasshoppers. I have only heard/seen them once, on a business trip to Atlanta long ago. I heard all the buzzing and had no idea what was making the noise until I saw one on the sidewalk.


----------



## Mike CHS

They are so loud around us that you have to raise your voice to hold a conversation outside at night. It was cool when they started up during the eclipse the other day.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'll tell ya what I did do to my brother the other day. I recorded some crickets and katydids....with a few frogs in the background.....and sent them in a txt to him and told him if he was having a hard time sleeping....just "Loop" it. He txtd back that he prefer rain on a tin roof.....just happened to be raining, and I was in the goat house....thought about it....yep, sent him a recording of rain on a tin roof.........he said, thanks.....


----------



## Baymule

I love cicadas. They are the sound of summer.


----------



## greybeard

I hate the sound of lovebugs &  hope this storm blows them out of here. You know..that noise they make when they hit the windshield...


----------



## Latestarter

Oh jeeze... I remember them too well from when I lived in FL. Not to mention the mess they make all over the front bumper, and grill work... I got to experience them again here just a short bit ago when I went to Shreveport. I went to HEB in Carthage on the way home. They thickened as I went south of I-20 to Carthage and diminished once I got back to I-20.They didn't seem to be much north of I-20 however, which is just fine with me! I still haven't cleaned the windshield... they weren't that thick, but they left their marks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh man!!....I certainly don't miss those things. They will strip the paint right off the vehicle, too......if ya don't wash em off...and empty the washer fluid container very quickly....


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Oh jeeze... I remember them too well from when I lived in FL. Not to mention the mess they make all over the front bumper, and grill work... I got to experience them again here just a short bit ago when I went to Shreveport. I went to HEB in Carthage on the way home. They thickened as I went south of I-20 to Carthage and diminished once I got back to I-20.They didn't seem to be much north of I-20 however, which is just fine with me! I still haven't cleaned the windshield... they weren't that thick, but they left their marks.


I have found, that the stains they leave behind are somewhat corrosive to paint, especially on plastic bumper covers, mirror covers and other grill parts. The lovebug entrails should be removed as soon as you can. 
For windshields, Mr. Clean Magic Erasers work pretty good to remove the stubborn 'remains'. (Don't rub too hard with the erasers..they are made from melamine fiber which is a mild abrasive.)


----------



## Baymule

I don't miss lovebugs. Some friends that live in Livingston said they are really thick this year.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I thought about this for a bit, and since we all learn from other's experiences here, I decided to share my findings about the khaki hen....there are no pics to share, and I'm no anatomy expert....so, ya will get the "Country Explanation". We don't change the ducks tub water out but every other day....the day after I had found her I went to empty and refill their tub and on the other side of it I saw something that looked like an egg in a casing, so I investigated and it was a thin shelled egg in the egg-chute that had broke/torn off out of the duck....it appearred twisted on one end, so not sure if it was a kink in it or exactly what, but it wasn't an oversized egg and the thin shell had not broken and lacerated it. Knowing this I wish I had found her much sooner and we could have at least harvested her....but when rigors sets in I just bury them. I wasn't glad that she died, but am glad that it was an internal issue. We wouldn't have been able to save her if we had been standing there when it happened....but, we know it wasn't from something we did.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh, it only makes it a tiny easier when you know there was nothing to be done.


----------



## CntryBoy777

A while back on another "Thread" there was a discussion of different types of grass, but then the storm hit and I didn't feel it appropriate at that time to post this amongst the important turn that was made in keeping up with the storm, predications, changing conditions, and such....so, I have held this til now and I think it will give those affected something to get their mind off the persistent threats being faced at this point.
This certainly isn't all inclusive, but will give some identifying points to a few things that can be found in a pature here and in other similar areas. The first pic is of bahia grass seed head....
 ...it has a very distinctive "V" to it and the blade is of a medium width. This one is of a dalis grass seed head.... ....this has the "Curb-Feeler" look to it and is what most may remember as the stem with the white at the end that many would chew on....I did...the blade is a little wider than bahia. When the seed head on both are matured the seeds will be the black specks that will line the heads and dangle with the wind. Dalis grass seed head can be problematic towards cattle during the late season if the seed head turns sticky....it will not out-right kill them, but will cause a condition that the effects of can....called "Staggers"....if affected they can recover from it, but must be penned and watched. Bahia can affect horses, tho not as familiar with the specifics of it. These conditions can be avoided if late season seed heads are monitored and controlled by cutting. This last pic is of chickweed.... ....it has a short medium width blade and has little white blooms that appear on it. It seems to grow in mats and when cut is very wet as it stores water in its stem....it is edible and is a natural diuretic....mainly used in salads, but it is such a low grower that it isn't usually eaten by much and will choke out the more desirable grasses for livestock. Again, I am not an expert but have been around these for most of my life and am just attempting to inform others of what I do know in what can be found or identified in a pasture....there will be more in the future shared. If any know of anything posted here as wrong...please let me know, because I want solid info passed on and would feel just awful if any harm came to another's animals because of my wrong info.....


----------



## Baymule

My chickens eat the heck out of chickweed. I have it show up here in the early spring, chickens, horses and sheep all enjoy it. It's gone when the heat arrives. I've been digging Bahia sprigs on the side of the road and sprigging in my new "pasture". As far as I know, horses like it and mine have never had any adverse reaction to it. Bahia hay is brown and ugly, but they like it. My sheep snip off the seed heads first, then go back and actually eat the grass. I haven't found any Dallis grass here. 

I also have crab grass and all my animals like it. It is hardy and it spreads. I am going to plant several different types of clovers and grasses to give a variety of plants for my animals.


----------



## AClark

I have that Dalis grass in my yard. It's a royal pain to cut, but the horses love it. Their favorite thing is for me to let them graze before I mow it down.
Their pasture has mostly bermuda type grass, short and low thick stuff. It's not chickweed. That and weeds. I don't know what these things are but I hate them. Big tall heavy stemmed weeds with big white globs of flowers. The goats like them, the horses won't touch them.

I also found the biggest mushroom I"ve ever seen in some of those weeds on a pile of horse manure. The head on it was bigger than my hand, like a giant portabello.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have plenty of bermuda here too, but the goats don't eat very much of it, because they prefer the wider leaf grasses. They love the dalis grass and will eat the bahia, but would much rather be eating leaves and vines most of the time. I have a few patches of lespedeza that they really enjoy and being a natural dewormer really helps the parasite problems. I'm trying to get more to grow in their pen....I cut the plants with seeds at the pond and shake them around in their pen before offering it to them....


----------



## CntryBoy777

We did vet some work done today ahead of the rain....we tackled the duck pen today.....boy! was that some work...here it is before..... ..... ...this is the after....   ....Joyce went in and cleaned out most of the eggs and I uncovered a few more. Some were matted in with the hay, but we got a tote tub full of them.... ...I emptied it in the ditch and with the rain coming they'll get washed down. I'm certainly glad to get that out of the way and swear to ya that it will Not happen again.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Stuff has a way of getting out of hand.  We finally had to take the weed eater to our garden it was so wild.  There is a limit to what we can keep up with and you seem to be doing well with it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The good thing about it is that all that is seen and known is what is told and shown........just don't peek behind the curtain....


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> Stuff has a way of getting out of hand.  We finally had to take the weed eater to our garden it was so wild.  There is a limit to what we can keep up with and you seem to be doing well with it.


GOOD! Because I have to get the trimmer out there every week or two just to find the things I planted. I don't want to be alone in such misery


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've been pondering how to break this to all of yas, but here goes....I went to the Doc today and he said that I'm healthy enough to hang arou d a while Longer....so, I guess y'all will have to put up with me a while longer anyway....
As far as the test results everything is within normal ranges, so get to go back in 3mnths....
This evening I went out and spent time with the goats to encourage them to eat their fill before the rain moves in, they really enjoyed the company and also the arm reach pulling green acurns off the trees and feeding them....not misspelled, it's the way it is pronounced here.......Earlier this afternoon while sitting on the porch watching it rain, I could swear I saw the grass vrow a couple of inches. I did notice something while walking with the Beasts....
 ....the garlic chives are blooming and the aroma of garlic fills the air....we like garlic, so it smells good to us....makes me hungry cause we cook so much with it. So, we are getting bands of rain from the storm and the worst day is still forecasted to be Thurs...now it is suppose to move east of us as the center comes thru, still projected to get between 3-6" total rain by Fri afternoon. Next Wed and Thurs are projected to have highs in the 70s with sun, so may get some chainsaw work done, or a couple of post holes dug for more fencing....around the bird area.....


----------



## Devonviolet

*YAY!*   

SO glad to hear your tests came out "normal"!  But then, is it possible for _you_ to be "normal"???  

I'm glad to hear you will still be able to walk your goats.  My girls love to be taken for walks.  There are all kinds of goodies to be found on walks. 

Originally we thought we would be getting lots of residual rain from Harvey.  Looks like you will be getting it instead.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad to hear that you'll be hanging around!  We enjoy your wisdom and humor.  Hope it lasts many more decades!

Hope you don't get too much grief from Horrible Harvey!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I went to the Doc today and he said that I'm healthy enough to hang arou d a while Longer....so, I guess y'all will have to put up with me a while longer anyway....


Well dang, and I was SO looking forward to my inheritance! 

Glad to know you will have to put up with us a while longer.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, @Devonviolet I throw a wrench in the definition of "Normal" no doubt.....
@frustratedearthmother I've come to realize that Harvey isn't Imaginary and certainly ain't no Rabbit either. It is suppose to be outta here by tomorrow afternoon.
@Bruce that inheritance will only accumilate more "Interest" so will be Bigger....
Oh, I received word this morning that the eggs under the setting Dottie are beginning to hatch....Joyce saw a little chick around her this morning...gotta run to town and get some crumbles before the rain sets in.......


----------



## Mike CHS

All the hard work you have been doing must have convinced the body that it wasn't wore out yet.  I'm super happy to hear that news.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The funny thing is Mike, the Doc told me to eat more red meat, I reminded him that I was a heart patient and he said....just a bit more....so, I guess a bit more Beef or Lamb is on the diet again....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> The funny thing is Mike, the Doc told me to eat more red meat, I reminded him that I was a heart patient and he said....just a bit more....so, I guess a bit more Beef or Lamb is on the diet again....


Sooooo - I guess LS better put another steak on the grill!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I don't know about that, $$ is still an issue and I forgot that I have to get propane to boot....so, it would take a financial "Miracle" for me to get there.....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Joyce saw a little chick around her this morning...gotta run to town and get some crumbles before the rain sets in.......


Congrats! Storm babies


----------



## Mike CHS

That should have made you smile.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got to town and back with just sprinkles to deal with...got home and crumbles to the nest area....Joyce got a pic while she was in there and showed it to me.........I asked her what the He** was she thinking??....this isn't a little Dottie, it's a Duck!!....she said Oh!.....now I have to figure out how to get extra niacin to this little one. Right after our discussing this we were alerted to a Tornado warning and the location was about 5-8miles from the house towards the west...after investigating it was headed NW, so away from our location.......she is taking a nap now, but will get her to txt me the pic so I can post it a little later....it is marked like a Rouen, so it had to be a Rouen egg that hatched.....a Khaki is a cross between a Rouen and Runner duck and with a Khaki drake over a Rouen hen makes it about 66% Rouen and it will look Rouen as it ages.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> now I have to figure out how to get extra niacin to this little one.


We put Brewer's yeast in our fermented feed. That takes care of their niacin requirement.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We mixed that with the crumbles with the original group, but can't locate a store in the area that even carries brewer's yeast anymore....may have to order some online, or mix some niacine capsules in their water, but if chicks hatch too, we'll have to separate the ducks cause chicks aren't suppose to have the extra niacin....from what I understand from the first go-round with them a yr ago.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is getting a little damp here right now...and we are under 2 separate tornado warnings at this time....
   we are fairly close to 2" of rain so far....


----------



## Bruce

What? No goats outside? 

I bet the ducks (other than the new duck-chick!) wouldn't mind it.

Glad you aren't getting "break out the water wings" rain.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, the ducks can't get enough....they keep hopping in their tub....bobbing in the water....hopping out....and right back in...........they are in 7th heaven....


----------



## Mike CHS

I had to go do some reading about ducks and niacin.  Having never raised any before that was a new one on me.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The problem we have found with it is that brewer's yeast used to be available at many stores, but the demand by the fitness world has changed and now it is difficult to find....GNC stores usually carry it, but there are none in this area...so, will probably have to order some on-line....ya can also get niacin supplements at WalMart and mix that with their water, but I prefer to use brewer's yeast mixed into the crumbles. It can really help avoid bone issues with ducks if given for the first 17-20wks. I was totally unaware of this too and found out about it while doing research on them before we got them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are sitting real close to 4" now....and if ya expand the pic and look beyond the trees, you'll see the fence line and water standing from the fence to the ditch....it is flowing over the road to the pond into field2....which the pooling can be seen between and beyond the trees....this was the reason for the fence placement and why I didn't go further into the field....


----------



## Mike CHS

It's wise to not fight the water.  I had one section that I was going to extend my fence over a dip but I fortunately decided to walk down to that point when I thought I saw more water there than I had seen before.  It was 3' deep and about 40' wide so needless to say the fence didn't get put in there.


----------



## CntryBoy777

This area will get to about knee high and I've seen it stand there for a wk or more before complete absorbtion....and also the reason for the crawfish in the fields with their mud towers. I commented to Joyce just a little bit ago that it was a good day for a duck to hatch.........oh, btw here is the little one now.... ....and the outside cats feel about it like the goats.... ....Kiki doean't even want on the floor, but Cheetos doesn't mind it so much....he'd rather be stalking grasshoppers or squirrels tho.....


----------



## Baymule

That is some fantastic news. So glad you got a good report from the doctor. That is awesome. 

I hope Harvey doesn't beat up on you too bad. He's been pretty bad.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay, I had to wait for a slack period this afternoon so I could make a quick....for me....path to the trlr, because I'd left my raincoat there and haven't brought it up to the house as yet. While I was that far out in it, and I had the coat, I walked out and took some close ups of what I was attempting to show earlier. Here is field1 and the taller gras on the left side of the pic is the fence line.... ....this next one shows the water running over the road.... ...and this is field2.... ....I emptied the rain gauge at 5" about 5pm and it hasn't stopped raining at all and the wind has picked up and is whipping the trees around pretty good. There are a bunch of branches down with leaves and acorns on them all over the place, so the goats will enjoy helping with the clean-up tomorrow.....and we will get a final measurement on the rainfall. It has been an eventful day, even tho we have been inside for most of it....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Dang - this storm is not going to let up!  Look at how many counties and even states that it's effecting (or is it affecting?)   Pics of high water give me the heebie jeebies these days!   Praying that it lets up for ya before things get more serious!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Don't fret @frustratedearthmother it has to get much worse to have a real affect on us here....we haven't gotten near 50" of rain and the ditches, creeks, rivers, and lakes have more than enough room to handle what has fallen so far....it just has to make it to them. Once it stops early tomorrow, it will go down rather quickly. I'm far from complaining, but am thankful. Thankful cause we needed it, thankful because it isn't still falling on y'all down there adding to your misery, and thankful that it basically a one day event.....but the biggest Thanks is that it is washing all those bad eggs down the ditch away from us....before it started there were 2 buzzards circling the spot that I dumped them....


----------



## Baymule

Nothing like a good rain to clean things up and clear the air.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> Thanks is that it is washing all those bad eggs down the ditch away from us....before it started there were 2 buzzards circling the spot that I dumped them....


Silver lining, huh?!


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> we'll have to separate the ducks cause chicks aren't suppose to have the extra niacin....from what I understand from the first go-round with them a yr ago.


I wasn't aware of that. So, are you saying that _chicks_ can't have niacin, but chickens can?  What happens if they get niacin?

We get our brewer's yeast at:

http://www.entirelypets.com/animed-brewers-yeast-pure-20-lb.html

Its the best price I found and it lasts us quite a while.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Devonviolet I'm not really sure exactly what happens, but I just remember that it wasn't good for them. So, we were careful not to mix it with anything used for the chicks and had separate dishes and spoons for each....though, we did use the same bag of crumbles for both and were careful not to spill any around the chicks. I think it is sorta like copper is for goats and sheep....both need some, but goats need more, and more can be toxic to sheep....I think that is why, but not 100% sure about that....I just remember there was a reason. I think I came across that when I was on BYC, but have forgotten my password so, since their changeover I can't get back on there to see if I kept the info or not. I haven't been over there in over a yr....since before I came here last Sept. Thanks for the link....


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, we ended up with 6.2" of rain out of Harvey and it certainly is saturated outside, and my back already aches just thinking of picking up all the debris that is down everywhere. However, this morning the sun is out, the goats are out enjoying the fresh leaves and green acorns that are all over their pen and are doing their part with the clean-up. Just to show how dry our ground truly was, this is the same spots that were shared just yesterday afternoon......field1....
 ....field2... ....I looked in the ditch and it isn't even a third full and flowing. Thankfully we didn't lose power and no real damage or problems here....


----------



## Mike CHS

So far most of the bad storms have passed us to the west but West Tennessee and Nashville north have been getting beat up.  We will catch some but after seeing folks in Texas suffer, I'm not griping.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Just to show how dry our ground truly was, this is the same spots that were shared just yesterday afternoon


What a difference a day makes!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Glad things are starting to dry out.  I am always in total amazement of how green it is at your place (and others on BYH).  I can not image 6.2" of rain in a couple of days, let alone 50".  We are lucky to see 9" of rain in 365 days.  Hope your goats can do the majority of your cleanup!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Why, Thank ya @HomeOnTheRange it seems to be that way most of the year, but that also entails having to mow quite regularly, too. Living out there where ya do green does seem a might scarce, especially around Grant's Pass and Gallup. I've been thru there several times driving a truck and have spent several nites in the area there....even delivered to a coal mine in that area. Oh, btw Happy Anniversary!!!....I just noticed your "Joined Date"....mine is coming up here in a couple of wks. I really do like your avatar pic....it makes me smile whenever I see it.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

We got out and started our cleanup, tho it is nothing compared to what others are facing, but something that has to be done nonetheless. We each worked a separate pile in separate areas....Joyce worked on the backyard side of the house and I worked in the goat area. There was a pile at my spot already, so I had to light-it-up to make room for more...it didn't take long to gather more, but it was "Breaktime"....cause my back was "Breaking" from the bending.... ....and as ya can see the "Inspector" was on the job.........and ya can see one more example of why I call this place the Lazy A** Acres.......we do all the work and catch all the grief.....oh....don't worry....there is plenty more just "Waiting in the Wings".... ....that is just one small area, so we'll be burning for quite a while. I really wish that I could help some others like @greybeard cleanup, but time, travel, and health works against me to do so.
I'm gonna work on covering the gates tomorrow so the birds can get out and about real soon. Also, it looks like we only have the 1 duck, so we'll let the Dottie raise it and see how it goes....there is an incubator in one of the buildings I will have to get out and check it....cause I guess that's the only way we will make any headway with hatching.....


----------



## Bruce

I keep adding to my burn pile - a large ring of rock that was here when we bought the place. I think it must be composting on the bottom because I've never burned it. Frankly at this point I'm afraid it would be an unmanageable fire. Guess I could wait until we have snow on the ground (no need for a permit then since there isn't anything to burn and cause a wildfire I guess), take some off the top and feed it back in as the pile goes down.


----------



## babsbag

I'll take a little of your rain to clear the air out here in the west. I'm sure that Montana would gladly pay for some it right now; their fires are out of control.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We really needed some ourselves....we have gotten an inch here and an inch there, but after the top 1-2" of soil it was bone dry....that's why it disappeared so quickly. If I could I certainly would send ya some and those in Montana and elsewhere too. It seems ya are either dealing with one extreme or the other, but that middle ground is a difficult tarvet to sight in for ya. It seems it wasn't about a mnth ago we was concerned that ya was going to float off the mountain, and now it's a tinderbox.....it sure has to be hard on your girls there.... @babsbag


----------



## babsbag

Milk production drops when it gets really hot. We tease about a summer dairy in OR or WA and a winter dairy here. HA HA, not happening.  I use a sprinkler on a timer to keep the ground damp in one shady area for them but the dogs seem to like it more than the goats. On a hot day you will find the herd out laying under the big oak trees. They dig holes in the ground, (which the chickens love for dust bathing), and just hunker in for a day of cud chewing. I really think that our HOT HOT (over 110°) weather is gone for the year, sure  hoping that it is.  Serious rain can honestly go ahead and wait another few months, wouldn't hurt my feelings at all.


----------



## greybeard

Forecast says we will see temps in the upper 50s (nightime) later this week, and low 60s the following 4-5 nights. Day highs in the low 80s. 
Hot and humid ever since the storm blew thru so it will be a welcome respite, as the daily sun is just pulling moisture out of the water logged soil so bad you can almost see it steaming.
I badly need the ground to dry out so I can get over and inspect and fix some fences.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That "Instant Humidity" will sure make things very uncomfortable and will drain the energy level fairly quickly. Sure hope the fences are in relatively in good shape for ya and there isn't too much redoing that is necessary. Hoping that mold doesn't become a real issue there, especially in your shop. With the water receding so quickly there, the ground will hopefully get to travel ready fairly quickly too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, today Joyce went to cbeck on the duckling and the Dottie hen fluffed out her feathers, pushed the little one in a corner and stood between it and Joyce while squawking at her....she is a proud little momma and guarding the duckling like gold. She is trying to teach it to scratch and peck...to no avail. The goats must be sensing a cbange in the weather cause they got pretty active late this afternoon while I was cutting the grass in both fields....they stayed out til dark and I went out to shut their side gate as they headed back in. We are suppose to have rain cone thru with a cold front and temps are to drop for the next 7-10days....lows in the 50s and highs in the mid to upper 70s........sure hope the cooler weather slows the grass growth just a tad bit. Should be good weather to vet some things done...as long as the body and joints agree to it.........the hummingbirds were swarming the feeders today and with the cooler temps coming they will be making their journey south to Nicaragua soon....they are such fascinating little creatures that are simply amazing...


----------



## Baymule

I am so ready for fall.


----------



## Bruce

We already have it! Guess I better brush the wood stove chimney before the inevitable happens. Too early for that!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have been busy with clean-up around here the past couple of days and have at least a month more to do.....got a couple of gates covered today also......and fixed the chicken roost they had knocked down. The roost pole test is over and I'm happy to say that @Bruce was right with his advice about 10mnths ago....and the chickens prefer the 2x4 roost over the 2x2.....thanks for the advice and input Bruce....while I was fixing it, I was able to watch the little duckling in the next room, it was so cute...and that Dottie trying to teach it to scratch was just hilarious, but it is really active and seems to be doing fine.
I went out to the goat pen to secure them for the nite and while I was sbutting the side gate....I have to bend down to put the bottom rod attached to one side in the 12" pipe nipple that is in the ground....well, while I was bent over Comet decides he is going to harrass me and nibbled my hat, then licked my ear....as I was raising up he bit my ear and gave it a yank like it was a leaf on a tree.....I hollared at him as I reached up to make sure it was still attached and not bleeding....it was still there and no broken skin.........sorry little *hit....all because he wanted his treat First....before I closed the gate....


----------



## Baymule

He was just whispering sweet nothings in your ear....goat style.....


----------



## Bruce




----------



## CntryBoy777

I haven't posted here in a couple of days, but have been in and out on other threads. We've been busy with the cleanup and goat the back pen and inside area raked and piled up....have to get the wheelbarrow in there to pick them up and then mow it. Joyce has been working around the house and trlr getting sticks and limbs burned....I had to get out the chainsaw to cut a few pcs up so she could get em to the fire. Tomorrow will be time for the goat house, picking up the piles, and mowing their back area so I can sow seed back there come Thurs.....still have to get the 3 gates covered too. The foot and knee are complaining, but gotta get things done while the weather permits....by next wknd the temps are gonna be close to 90 again, so they can rest during the rainy and hot days. Tho, my mind is thinking of the youngest down in Florida and this blame storm ripping thru there. The latest word is they are fine and it is only raining and some gusty wind right now, but tbey are still N of the eye....so, a ways to go just yet, but with it decreasing in strength it is a really good thing.....
I saw this and thought that I would share it for a chuckle....sure seems one would be good for everybody....


----------



## Bruce

Johnny might be making his own food in the future.

You may get Tuesday off if Irma has any wind and rain left.


----------



## Baymule

That's funny!


----------



## Baymule

How is your daughter and family in Orlando?


----------



## CntryBoy777

They came thru just fine....except they are without power, but there is damage around them....mainly trees down, but no damage to their place. The rapid weakening sure was a Blessing....thanks for asking Bay....


----------



## Baymule

That is good news. I know you are relieved. No power is but a blip on the radar, it will soon be back on and life continues. Even damage to a home can be repaired. But to lose everything sometimes, one never recovers from. I am glad that your daughter suffered no damage.


----------



## Hens and Roos

glad to hear they came through fine!


----------



## Mike CHS

Orlando was expecting a whole lot more than got there but I was glad to hear it.  My Uncle in Clermont was starting to worry earlier.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh man, Mike....our daughter lives in Minneola, so next door neighbors....sorta....


----------



## Bruce

I looked at the map (not knowing many cities in FL). They are about as next door as you can get without actually being next door! They can go check on each other and report back to both of you


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, they are pretty close together and when we lived there, the next town to the west of Clermont on Fl Hwy 50 is Groveland....that's was the closest town to where we lived, and our address was Groveland....but, all the surrounding mail is delivered thru Clermont. We were thru there almost daily, Joyce and the 2 youngest daughters worked in Clermont.


----------



## Mike CHS

Clermont is the epitome of Urban Sprawl.  I'm amazed every time I go down there at the changes.  There used to be nothing but orange groves for miles but now it is one gated community after another.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is one thing that has amazed me too. I haven't been back down there since '06, but the daughter and her hubby tell me about some of the changes and it really is mind-boggeling. I wouldn't recognize it is what they tell me. There are plenty of 50+ retirement trailer parks too. There used to be fields around there that had some old grove trees left on it and we would pull to the side of the road and pick some....oranges and tangerines....tho, we had an orange and tangelo tree on our property....and loquats.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like So. Cal. All the citrus orchards stepped on with houses. No idea where we are going to get citrus from when there is none left in the USA. Poor planning by people who are more interested in taxes from residential buildup than having farms/orchards.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Yup, that is what I keep harping on here.  Stop building houses on usable farm land.  We have have a TON of land which could be used for housing developments that is not usable for farming!


----------



## Mike CHS

Fred if you haven't been back there since '06 you literally wouldn't know you were even in the same county.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Pardon me while I step up on the soap box.....first off, ya have to have people interested in farming....secondly, ya have to make money from farming.....and thirdly, there has to be the ability to afford farming. There are people and land here in this area that is excellent farm land and there are just a few that would be interested in farming, but there are many that are having to liquidate everything they own and get out of farming, simply because they can't get out of the hole that they are in and certainly can't afford the new or better equipment it takes to farm enough acres to turn a profit. When the societal push is for bigger, better, and more....and they import much cheaper products from other countries to flood the market and lessen the amount paid for the product, and restrict those in this nation from being competitive in the market....there will never be any "Flocking" to endeavor into farming. There will always be something better, easier, and less time consuming that will draw the younger generations to a different way of life. Just look at the members here on this forum that would/could do better if vehicles and tractors and equipment weren't so expensive. It certainly isn't any different for a person in farming....and I am not speaking to the "Corporate" farms that are a different subject altogether. An individual certainly can't compete, so who wants to chose to be the next "Loser" in the game?.....certainly not many young people today, or the children of a farmer today....after they witness 1st hand the difficulties from the past couple of generations. Okay, I'll step down now.....it is a sad situation, but those are of days gone by.....not on the Horizon.


----------



## Bruce

You aren't wrong Fred. Farming is hard work and about the only way for a small farmer to make it is with "high end" prices that people who want to "buy local" and support the local small farmer can afford or "speciality products" again with higher than grocery store imported food prices. And yes LOTS of people don't want to do that work. Many of the dairies here use immigrant labor because who wants to get up and milk at 4 AM? Only the people with dirt in their veins  

Excluding the cost of coop materials, the eggs my girls have laid thus far cost ~$2.50/dozen. Now I could save some money by not giving them scratch or BOSS but obviously except for when the avian flu swept the midwest, my break even (no pay for the "farmer"  ) is well above what a dozen eggs from battery hens cost at the store which have all the "middle man" profit markups in that price. Of course my "product" IS superior since they are free range during the day and have a much more varied diet than the caged birds in farms of 5K, 10K and more hens.


----------



## Baymule

Not to mention the cost of the  land......._and you're going the make the payments with the money you make from farming?? _this is the lending company.....


----------



## Mike CHS

We couldn't do what we are now doing if we didn't have income not determined by our farm.  Our egg sales do pay for feed but that is minor in the scheme of things. Our sheep are break even right now due to culling and should be in the black in a few months but I couldn't live on what the sheep have brought in.  We are fortunate that we don't owe anything on our place but I couldn't have started this at a younger age needing credit to do it.  I really don't know how a small farmer could make a living at it without going into some terrible debt.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just like those orange groves in Florida....a couple of freezes and disease...I think it was citrus cancker....and the owners couldn't afford to even replace the trees, so they sold the land to pay the debts and got out. The fertilizer, sprays, and man hours to work and pick the crop was much more than they made off the fruit at market. It is just like findi g anything that is American made anymore....manufacturing doesn't even exist. I know it will upset some, but there are only the unio s to thank for it. When there is always the push to make More and get More benefits, the price of the product has to rise....because a business has to make a profit, so when otbers have to pay More, then they beg and plead for a raise too, just to afford the same as they was....it is a never ending cycle and none are satisfied with the status quo. Now there is a push for $15/hr minimum wage cause those nobs are looked at as a "Career" instead of a stepping stone to something better....this will make those burgers and tacos rise and one of 2 thinvs will happen....either businesses will invest in robots to do the work and fire workers, or shut down....except for the Mom&Pops that will only be open abot 6-10hrs and close....because they won't bire and do the work theirself. I told many in Memphis that International Harvester and Firestone would close, they told me I was Crazy....they went on strike wanting More....the guy nust hired pushinv a broom and mop started out at $14.50/hr and this was in '76....guess what....IH closed down and so did Firestone. At that time a 4 row Cotton Picker went from $75,000 to around $100,000+. It is a vicious cycle that will continue because none will accept the same or less/hour for the same job. It is beginning to eat up local governments with police and fire unions and the pensions....that is why taxes continue to rise along with the political heads voting theirself a raise...those funds have to come from somewhere and then there are the teacbers unions to deal with....health care isn't immune either when the hrly rate for nurses are considered and the malpractice insurance rates for the doctors. But, it is the world we live in, but one day there will be a collapse...and then what?......"The Times They are A Changin".....Bob Dylan


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry for the spue, I try to keep those ki ds of opinions to myself, but they slip out from time to time. Anyway, on another note....had a busy day here today....had to run to town this morning and when we came home I really felt like going back to bed, the foot and knee was swollen and a bit painful....but there is too much to get done and some of it I wanted to accomplish before the rain came in, so I got my butt up and headed out to clean the goat house. Gathered the tools and wheelbarrow and got it to the deck.....and guess who was there?......
 ...yep my little Helpers....nothing like dodging an obsticle course while trying to get something done....tho, the laughter replaced the tear in my eye from the pain..... ...each and every trip was something new....inside the building was just the same too. When I got to their table room it ramped up a bit.... ...the difficulty here is when ya bend over to scrape and scoop it places ya at their level and there is nibbling, biting, and pushing from both....at the same Time........they don't butt me, but will tilt their head down and place their horns against me and push.....while Comet was pushing, Lightning was biting and pulling on the bill of my cap........all while attempting to get a scoop full to dump....each time, they really dislike their stuff messed with, but they also love the interaction with me....kinda like playing...."Goat Style".....I did finally get it cleaned out and let it air and dry for a couple of hrs before putting DE and pine shavings down and getting their rooms back in order.... ... ...I sure bad to take a break after all the Fun and then I got some mowing done. While I was mowing I came across something that I told @Latestarter I would take a pic of and post when the fruit from it was seen, here it is.... ...I know this as a May apple, but I don't really know why....it is one of the earliest bloomers in Spring, but the fruit is only the outer covering and usually 2 nut like things i side that are hard as rocks....thus the other name it is referred to by...."Hawg Nut" tree. It seems maybe a hawg is about all that could/would eat it....really don't know tho.....


----------



## Bruce

I can see they were VERY helpful!! I don't suppose you can ask them to stay outside while you work. I imagine they would be slighted if you closed the door in their faces


----------



## Pastor Dave

Baymule said:


> Not to mention the cost of the  land......._and you're going the make the payments with the money you make from farming?? _this is the lending company.....



I thought of buying a farm with a pond and some wooded acreage. Pay pond and timber harvest might offset the mortgage...
I even considered creating a couple campsites that could rent out.
Guess all I need to do now is buy the property.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> I can see they were VERY helpful!! I don't suppose you can ask them to stay outside while you work. I imagine they would be slighted if you closed the door in their faces


The only problem there Bruce would be that only 1 side has a door and there is a crossover hole in the wall.......if there were 2 doors, then that would be another situation, in that I would have to get back out of the door and once that door opened....they would be in there anyway....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Pastor Dave said:


> I thought of buying a farm with a pond and some wooded acreage. Pay pond and timber harvest might offset the mortgage...
> I even considered creating a couple campsites that could rent out.
> Guess all I need to do now is buy the property.


 The only suggestion would be to investigate the selling of timber....I once had the thought of doing that same thing and found out that not only does it take a large amount of timber to make a little bit of money, but they only harvest the trunk and the stumps, tore up ground, tops, and limbs are just left lying where they are cut and then they leave. The expense of the cleanup can and will eat up any or all of the profit. Have it looked at and analyzed first, because most is only used as pulp wood....not boards.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Yah that doesn't sound worth losing the trees forever. I know a guy that paid off his last 40,000 on his mortgage from timber sales within the last 5 years or so, but do not know the type of timber he had or how much cleanup he had afterwards. You're right though, I would need to investigate and do some homework.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh Fred, you only touched the tip of the iceberg  with your "rant".....How much more could I go on.

And thank you for trying to put a little perspective on it.
  I also keep saying that one of these days there is going to be a disaster the world has no idea of....but really, this country is going to have to get real hungry before they realize that "getting is shipped from somewhere" is not going to cut it.  Control the food, control the people.... and when we get to the point where some other countries control enough land and our money system, they will grab us by the balls and say, "okay now you will do it our way" .  Yes it is nearly impossible for a small time farmer to make it unless they have a niche and then as you say, they can't afford to pay anyone else but have to work 24/7.  As a milk tester, I am watching the dairy industry change so much and have seen several farms turn to robots....I cannot see where they can justify the cost....1 robot can service 60 cows.  They cost $ 225-250,000  and most farms are putting in 2 or 4.  With the cost of the new barn you have over 1million in a barn that will milk at most 240 cows.  Maintainence  on the robots is not cheap, there are so many other factors, but the farmers don't want to and often can't deal with the labor factor.  And you say no one wants to get up to milk at 4 am.  I have 5 dairies that start milking at 2:30 or 3:00 am.  So they are coming to the barn at least 1/2 hour before that at least to get cows in, set up etc.. 
Why do you think my son and I both still work "full-time jobs" and still farm "full-time" like we do.  We are running between 175 and 200 brood cows, sell feeders and raise our replacement heifers we keep, make hay on over 200-250 acres, sell square bales to help offset the cost of making the hay, and like last night, bush-hogged a field until 8 then I picked Michael up to take him back to his truck so he can go back and do more tonight after work.  We make enough to make the payments on the equipment and the 75 acres he bought 2-3 years ago, but the house that went with the farm (that he bought last year so we didn't have to deal with anyone else for the water rights and the right of way to the farmland) has to be rented out to make the mortgage payment.  We have alot of equipment,  all except the new discbine that cuts the hay, are all used and I often rake smaller fields with the OLD FARMALL H tractor....you are talking like the 40's edition...and I like that tractor.... but the more you take in the more you put out to have equipment that will enable to get more done faster....
If the land is not paid for, like in a family handing it down, then you will never be out of debt.  And labor....NO ONE wants to be on a wagon stacking hay when it is 90 out, not even
for cash money.  Then there is the liability of someone getting hurt...and except for 2 very close and trusted friends that have lots  of farming experience,  NO ONE else runs the equipment but my son and me because of the way we have had stuff torn up in the past because they don't care and won't take care of things.

Okay, now I have taken over your thread.....SOOOOOO SORRYYYYYYY.  Time to go check more cows because we have started fall calving...doing good so far but many more to go.


----------



## CntryBoy777

No need to apologize @farmerjan and ya didn't take over the thread....ya are more than Welcome here anytime ya like. I've never punched the clock at 2:30am to do chores and never really worked at farming, I wished to be a farmer back in the 60s, but all around me discouraged me from it way back then because things started changing and a "Living" was getting really hard to come by. Between then and now, I have seen the plight build and it become even harder to survive at it. I certainly admire all that try and are dedicated to it, as you and your son are, but surely know that it is a really rough way to make time go by....but, it does have its rewards and joys, tho they may be few and far between. I understand about the labor and the problem of them tearing up the equipment, so I certainly don't blame ya in the least....I'd be the same way and am even about my riding mower.....because if it goes out it'd be a jungle here. Oh, I did hit the Like button 3 times, but it only registers once.....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh, I did hit the Like button 3 times, but it only registers once


Actually if you hit the same place on the screen a second time you "unlike" so you have to hit it again to go back to like. So you can KIND OF "like" a post as many times as you want, we just won't know


----------



## Baymule

@farmerjan  you are very well qualified to rant all you want to. You walk the walk and talk the talk. I have the utmost respect and admiration for you and the work that you do.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I agree with @farmerjan 100%. I also have tried the double like, but as stated, it Unlikes the post. There needs to be a "Really Like" button. 

My mom preached to me as a kid and teen Not to go into farming like my Dad because she saw how hard he worked his whole life. So, I didn't. He only had 5 acres left by the time I could have taken over anyhow. 

A lot of the farmers my Dad farmed around would file bankrupt, sell off all their equipment and maybe land, then buy a new truck and remodel their homes and put in a pool. My Dad worked 3 jobs, paid off two mortgages, and never had health coverage until hitting 65. 

I am the first generation to not farm and my kids are even further removed from it. They don't have to experience the hard or rough parts and heart aches, but they don't get to experience the good parts either. Maybe since that's what I have stored up in my mind and heart, I want to go back to that life. 

Mom knew what she was talking about, though because with my back troubles I have had since abt 18+, I would be laid up more than out working. God has blessed me with constant work/employment and food & provisions.

The small farmer cannot hardly make it now days especially on land/ground that is being paid for. The food produced is more money to buy now in comparison to wages earned than ever before, but that price is not passed on to the producer. So many farmers I see have to have something extra to get ahead. There's a dairy outfit up in Northern Indiana that you pay to tour, buy dairy products, etc. Some guys start Christmas tree farms. One guy I know has a 4-wheeler and dirt bike Grand national finals in October on his farm called Iron Man that brings in participants and spectators from all over the country. Farmers have to work other jobs, spouses have to work full time. 

If times got super rough like the Great Depression. No food on the shelves of stores. My family would garden, hunt, butcher rabbits, and barter or trade work with the neighbors. Just like when times were simpler and money was scarce.


----------



## CntryBoy777

These are much different times that we live in today, and desperate people will do desperate things....just as fighting, stabbing, and shooting others for the last loaf of bread or gallon of gas. Don't fool yourself about what they would do to others that had a supply of food these days and times. You can only defend so much, for so long and then be overtaken, killed, and pillaged....then they will move to the next place. Thinking that others would respect your rights is not wise, just ask the guy in Florida that got stabbed over a loaf of bread. There isn't any respect of anything in society any longer and there most assuredly isn't much care and concern either. It truly is a disservice to look to the past as a gauge of what is to come....best to see the future clearly and truthfully than to be hit by the tsunami that truly is Coming....just on the horizon. It will be a totally different ball game and peace is not in the cards.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I agree. I have no issue with sharing if helping someone less fortunate. I also would protect mine and my own if I had to. I believe if it came to that, hopefully my neighbors would look out for each other. It would be a terrible time to be alive. We just never know for sure, but I still retain Hope.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I do respect your "Beliefs" and your ability to hold to them, but I believe differently than that now, tho I did at one time share yours.....


----------



## Pastor Dave

I don't really wear rose-colored glasses. I believe times are coming that will be as you describe. My hope is that Jesus is coming back to restore peace. It is hard sometime to hold that Faith, but then generally something occurs that keeps me believing


----------



## CntryBoy777

I dumped 2" out of the rain gauge this morning, so we got 3x the rain from Harvey than Irma and much more wind, with branches and limbs down everywhere....but, not so with Irma. The goats were excited this morning to eat outside, and they kept after me to walk with them, so I did...they love the attention and my ability to pull limbs down for them, as they scarf the leaves. We had to go to town and get pellets today and got a bag of rye grass seed to sow. Oh, and for those of ya that think of me as cold-hearted and cruel........I forced Joyce to go inside the CoOp with me and she was a bit irritated walking in, because I wouldn't tell her why....she was smiling like a child with cotton candy when we walked out with her brand new Mucks.........yeh, guess I'm a real Softie after all. I got this pic at afternoon feeding time....
 ....Lightning has been rubbing the pokeberry stalks....guess he is preparing to support breast cancer awareness month.....


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


>



I'll save some band width and copy Bruce's laughter


----------



## Southern by choice

trying to get those pics for you!  
A video would be much more entertaining


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks....I'll probably start a thread a little later today. I appreciate your help....


----------



## CntryBoy777

We had a celebration here today....we let Freedom ring.... the Dotties and Ducks got out of their pens for the first time......
  the Dotties were out on the outside of the fence and the ducks inside. The main reason was Wild Thang squeezed her way out thru the wooden gate, and I knew the chickens would come back in to roost, but wasn't sure about the ducks. I did get the gates covered and tomorrow will cut an opening for the Dotties from their pen to the big common area. It is time for some bug-eatin around here....that's what I got them for and since the selling of the eggs is a flop, gonna get my $$ worth out of them. If I have to replace as we go along, so be it, but will be adding anyway as the trips to freezer camp comes around. Have thought about increasing some numbers, too. If the predators get numerous, I'll just have to thin em out...., I need some target practice..... Also, it isn't a done deal, but may have some Expansion in the not too distant future that will make a great assistant keeping an eyeout for critters...


----------



## farmerjan

Guineas?  Geese ?  Donkeys?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, 2 of those 3 are on the agenda for possibly next year, but are starting to look seriously for a GSD. I'd thought about donkeys, but not really ready to venture that far at the moment. I have to get a better and more comfortable experience and understanding about the goats, so I can feel confident in adding more....


----------



## Baymule

Are you going to get a dog?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, a german shepherd. Starting to look now, but hopefully by Dec we'll find what we are looking for....


----------



## Bruce

Happy hens and ducks!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh Bruce....they were all dragging their craw back to the pen, they were so full.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was out mowing today and was Assaulted!!....I quickly "Sprung into Action" and defended myself.... ....around here they are known as "Swomp Skeeters", or "Mo Skeets"....cause they are MOre SKEETer than ya care to mess with....I think Harvey brought some of those Texas-sized skeeters in with it....


----------



## Bruce

Good sized sucker! You can keep it  We don't get them that big and we don't get many. I think all the insect eating birds keep the population down.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, there are no sgortage of birds, frogs, toads, lizards, bats, and insects here that eat them....but, sure couldn't think just how bad it would be if they weren't being eaten. The past few days there are literally Clouds of them and I tried to take some hoof pics today, but they were so bad that I had to stop....the goats, Joyce, and me couldn't stand still long enought to take them....really, really Bad!!!


----------



## Bruce

I heard on the radio that Harvey had made perfect conditions for a massive skeeter hatch in Houston. I imagine that is true all along his wet track. And you got Irma to add to the standing pools of water.


----------



## Mike CHS

I can't walk anywhere in the pasture without bug spray on.  I got in one spot where they swarmed me under the tractor canopy and there was literally dozens in front of and around me.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I certainly am not glad to hear that, but really glad that there is a witness as to me telling the truth.....I promise, I can't ever remember them being this bad....even living in Florida.


----------



## Mike CHS

I was on a trail in the Everglades once and saw them worse but that was it.


----------



## Baymule

SWOMP SKEETERS ARE TERRIBLE. and I am just plumb tickled pink that I don't have any........


----------



## greybeard

Mosquitoes are pretty bad here right now, but this has been the first time this year they are. Just a few around the house and not terrible in open pasture but get down near the river or near any brushy areas and they are absolutely hovering in hordes. 

Flood of near biblical proportions, a plague of biting insects...what's next...boils, fiery hail, rivers red as blood??


----------



## CntryBoy777

GB, I would say Snow, but was in Loredo when some fell...maybe a couple of feet of it?......with all the "Claims" of climate change, it is pretty amazing that the weather people "Preach" it....but, they still go by the old calendar in calling the seasons....


----------



## Bruce

Costs too much to change the calendars 

Besides the "official" seasons never match Vermont weather anyway. 
Winter starts Dec 20/21 
Spring starts Mar 20/21 The grass doesn't grow and the leaves on deciduous trees don't happen until early May.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> GB, I would say Snow, but was in Loredo when some fell...maybe a couple of feet of it?......with all the "Claims" of climate change, it is pretty amazing that the weather people "Preach" it....but, they still go by the old calendar in calling the seasons....


2" maybe..that would have been 2004 I assume. I don't think it's ever snowed 2 feet anywhere on the lower Texas gulf coast.. in modern times anyway.


----------



## CntryBoy777

greybeard said:


> 2" maybe..that would have been 2004 I assume. I don't think it's ever snowed 2 feet anywhere on the lower Texas gulf coast.. in modern times anyway.


Oh, I didn't mean 2' in Laredo....it fell and melted shortly there after....it was back in '01 I believe....but was thinking if I said 2' it would signal "Climate Change" in Texas....


----------



## Baymule

@greybeard if you get a plague of frogs, at least you could have some fried frog legs.....Jus' sayin'


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, today brought some changes in our daily routine. The hen with the duckling has been acting like she was wanting out of the role of momma....so, we brought the duckling inside to the garage and let the momma out this morning with the other Dotties....she had a few skirmishes throughout the day, mainly with Wild Thang, but they all went in together to roost. We left the other side open in case she needed space. Here is the little duckling that isn't quite so little anymore at 3wks....
 ....I'm thinking of calling this one Soli....short for solamente....since it is a loner for now.


----------



## Mike CHS

It is a cutey.


----------



## Bruce

Pretty duck. Looks decently feathered and you live where it is warm so I bet it doesn't need the MHP much. When will you let it join the other ducks?


----------



## CntryBoy777

When it gets feathers and more size on it....being basically a rouen, it will be larger than a khaki....should be about 9-10wks and it should be able to be intergrated. If it is a hen we will keep her, if a drake it will be destined to FC....will just have to see.


----------



## Baymule

Cute little duck.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I went out for evening rounds and got the ducks in for the evening routine. While I got things done was looking around and something was wrong....no Lil Bit....uh-oh....so, I counted and there were only 10....counted again....10....inspected the birds and no Lil Bit. I rushed thru and got them into the nite pen and locked them up....my mind racing thru every scenario ya can imagine, and figured I'd find feathers or her dead somewhere in the fenced area. I called out to her as I walked around but not a sound....I'd be lying if I didn't own up to my heart just sinking....she is my Favorite. I had made it all the way around the fence and not a single sign of anything. As I came back by the bird yards I had 1 more area to check, so I walked thru the space between the duck pen and outer fence, nothing....as I came up to a roll of old fence wire, she answered my call....YEAH!!!....I located her inside the roll of fencing, but was trapped and couldn't move..... ...the white spot is the egg she laid while in there....she is to the right of it.... ....it took a little over an bour to cut her out with wire pliers, but tho weak she was okay...she had to have been in there most of the day without food and water so just hope she recoups overnite. The flock welcomed her back when we put her in the pen. I should have chunked that fence out before now, but it is no longer in there to cause another problem......


----------



## Latestarter

lucky little bird! Glad you were able to rescue her. They are pretty resilient... for dyin so easily...   musta been pretty tight in there to squeeze an egg right outta her...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh Joe, just amazing all the way around. I think she went in there to lay the egg....she is usually the last one to lay in the morning and it is normally by the tub of water.


----------



## Baymule

Glad that you found her and were able to save her. They can get in some strange places.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They most certainly can Bay and I wouldn't be able to sleep tonite had I not found her. I had decided to post something totally different tonite....cause I'm thru with these danged Dotties....not totally with chickens altogether, but I would switch to all ducks if it were up to just me. I'll give a few others a chance, but they had better be very different. I'm beginning to feel like you do about those Delawares....these have gotta Go and freezer camp has plenty of room for them....
Thinking about just getting a mixed bunch to see what may work out. Joyce prefers chickens right now, but I am on the duck side....wouldn't mind a variety and some geese. We'll just see how it all turns out, but now that they aren't dry lotted anymore the waterfowl get my vote....


----------



## Bruce

Glad you managed to find her and she answered. When I was playing "chicken hunt" when Merlin was here they were in full hide mode, not a peep. 

What is wrong/annoying about the chickens you have now? I can't say about the 2017 birds (other than Trouble) yet but I do know that of the other breeds I have/have had I'd definitely do Black Australorps, White Rocks and EEs again. None seem to be troublemakers in the flock. Well, OK, other than Penelope (2015 EE) who is trying hard to maintain her status as "bottom of the 2012 & 2015 birds" but no lower. I expect the 2017 birds will eventually put her in her place if for no reason other than they get tired of being chased.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The problem that I have with them is they are marauders and want to dictate and control every area. They camp out in the duck area and are keeping the ducks away from their pellets and are wasting the pellets by scratching dirt into them and scattering them everywhere. When the ducks go back to their area to lay down or get pellets the dotties run them out and with all the space and room they prefer to camp out in the duck area. It may just be what chickens do, I've never witnessed any mixed flocks before of different birds. There haven't been any real fights, but the ducks always yield and the chickens can't catch the ducks. I would like to have mild mannered docile, social chickens....if they even exist. I know it sounds crazy and to most it really doesn't matter, but it is one of those idiosyncrasies of mine with animals....


----------



## Bruce

Your desires seem very reasonable to me Fred! I haven't seen ducks and chickens together so I don't know if your situation is "normal". 

Which came first, the chickens or the ducks? Maybe if the ducks are there first, chicks raised without the "benefit" of older birds running the show might (maybe, who knows) be the subservient flock. 

Or not. Maybe someone with both ducks and chickens living together can help out here!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They were shipped together...brooded separate, but side by side...and have lived side by side their whole life. These so-called wyandottes act more like game fowl from what I know and have seen....the hens look like mini roosters when they fight amongst theirselves....just no spurs. They are nothing like the breed description listed on any info that I have seen....especially the Cackle website where they were ordered from. So, may not be a very good representative of the true breed....idk.....but, won't be getting anymore of them....once is enough for me....


----------



## Bruce

I use https://www.meyerhatchery.com/ they have very good info on the birds they sell. Of course I've never seen "mean to other birds" in a description  Looks like Cackle also makes an effort to be very informative unlike Ideal.

Meyer sells Golden laced, Silver laced, Columbian and Blue Wyandottes. The Personality description for all is either "generally docile" or "docile". I don't know if that is supposed to describe their general nature or their "flock interaction". 

For the Ancona, it says "Active & Flighty, can be tamed". I found mine to be "top of the flock and I'm going to remind you of it quite often". They didn't beat on the other girls but would show "superiority" by mounting them even though they were the smaller girls by a little (and WAY smaller than Zorra). Either that or they are lesbians  but I'm pretty sure it is the first. It says the Exchequer Leghorn (also a Mediterranean breed) is "Active & Skittish". Both Oreo and Mint are active but Mint isn't nearly so skittish, she'll eat out of my hand if the other girls don't crowd her out. Oreo won't get nearly that close. 

Then we have Barnevelder: "Friendly, Calm and Docile" 
Um, Trill isn't friendly, she is like Oreo and I've seen her chase off some of her "sisters". Perhaps it will just take some time for her to figure out I'm the bringer of treats, not the bringer of pain.

Both the Welsummers are as described: "Docile & Friendly"


----------



## Baymule

Red sex links are sweet, docile, lay huge brown eggs and are generally not the bullies my Delawares and your Dotties are. I've had Red Sex Links from Ideal Poultry, bought through a feed store and they were nice big hens, calm, laid a LOT and made a nice carcass for the soup pot. I bought Red Stars and Golden Comets, both Red Sex Links and found them to be really nice, laid back birds. 

My Grand daughter and a little girl across the street (in Livingston 3-4 years ago) chased the Red Stars all over the back yard, lugged them around, put them in "chicken jail" (a rabbit cage) and hugged them a lot. I figured they would suck their eggs up behind their eyeballs somewhere, but they never missed a lick and kept right on laying. 

You also don't need a rooster. Just have hens. The hens don't have to put up with him and neither do you.


----------



## Bruce

Have you found the sex links to be decent layers for some years? What I've read is they lay like gangbusters but burn out early. Since we let our birds retire on a pension (feed, BOSS, scratch) from laying I am hoping for some production beyond a couple of years. Hence why I've not added them to my flock.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was thinking that Red Sex Links were your ideal breed Bay, thanks for chiming in....saves me from asking ya. Our next order will be a mix, but I am relying on others experience as to what to try....the list so far are Welsummers and Red Sex Links. We are not hurting for eggs per se, so for right now Australorps aren't on there...but not oppossed to them. I'm kinda hoping to find some pullets in the neighborhood, but will order from a hatchery again, just not Cackle.
Oh, btw....Lil Bit came out this morning just as her normal self and stayed busy foraging all day today....just for the update......


----------



## Mike CHS

We are really liking the Barred Rocks that we got at the 4H sale.  They are really docile and I have yet to see the first one fighting.  Our Buff Orpingtons are also calm but I'm liking the Barred Rocks.


----------



## Baymule

I butcher my hens at 3 years old, on their 2nd molt. After their 2nd molt, they slack off. They still eat as much, but produce less, so they get replaced.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We changed things up a bit today and the ducks were out and didn't get accosted a single time. We put the Dotties out the wood gate which is outside the big fenced area. The only problem is that there isn't any level of protection for them, but if they can't act right, then they suffer the consequences. It isn't that I don't care about them, but they are free ranging at a risk. However, the ducks ventured out further than they have been and went out into the garden. The goats and them seem to get along just fine....which is a big plus. We have to go off tomorrow for a couple of hours, so both will be confined to their yards til we make it back. I will sure be glad when we do get to Fall temps....it was extremely uncomfortable out there most of the day here. We should be getting a drop in temps in about a week or so......


----------



## Mike CHS

It takes so little time to have a lot of damage done.  Like our helper Jay losing 10 chickens in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Bruce

How did he manage that @Mike CHS? 
Like LOST lost or just "gone walkabout, be back for dinner" gone?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Things can happen very quickly and that's the reason we won't let them out unless we are here....we keep a check on them while we are, and many times we are outside. Sure hope the next group is a bit more cooperative....


----------



## Bruce

That is what I do as well Fred. They stay (well are SUPPOSED to stay) behind the front gate between the barns if I'm not going to be home. And I have no interest in trying to get them all in the back if I leave mid day so they are "stuck" in their fenced acre until I return. That, for example, means when we go to the Farmer's Market on Saturday, they aren't let out to the front until maybe 1 PM. And BOY are they ready!


----------



## farmerjan

I don't think the Wyandottes  that you got are a very good representation as most all I have ever had are very laid back.  I like the welsummers, yes the delawares are more aggressive but good foragers for a breed that was developed for eggs and carcass.  I really like the New Hamps for a dual purpose breed.  The sexlinks lay good for about 2 years then start to taper off, the black sex-links are a little bigger than the reds.  I find both to be somewhat aggressive but they can't be beat for eggs.  I used to run 100 of each when I was selling eggs from free range hens.  
For looks, a regal bird is a Langshan and they have a pretty good temperment  but require some space.  They will go broody.  Orpingtons are one of the more laid back breeds and most colors of Plymouth rocks are pretty easy going.  All mediterranean breeds, like leghorns and minorcas, and such are much more flighty.  Yes they can be tamed, but it is their nature to be more active and not the best of setters.  Since I have had show breeds, they get handled more and so are more calm and quiet.

I have dealt with Ideal Hatchery and have been very satisfied with them.  Sometimes they have specials on mixed hatches that are not all presold, or when they have an exceptional hatch so more than ordered; so you can watch their website for stuff like that.  Always got good healthy birds and an extra or two in case of possible death loss.

I used to rotate my pens of purebreds, and they learned to come for a handful of scratch when I called them in, so I could let someone else out for a few hours.  But then there were only 2-6 in most pens of breeders so I could be very sure of what birds came from where so that I could keep some strains going, and do some line breeding.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @farmerjan I appreciate your input on it and I'm sure some of those will be included in the next group. I will have to sit down and do some reading and come up with a plan. I'm really thinking of picking at least 1 breed recommended by each of ya, so I can have a representative of each here with us.....not that I would correlate any to a chicken, but I could spend more time with each of ya.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> How did he manage that @Mike CHS?
> Like LOST lost or just "gone walkabout, be back for dinner" gone?


They were killed by the dog that broke the chain, Bruce.


----------



## Baymule

A mixed flock is fun too, all the different colors and patterns look like flowers scattered about.


----------



## Bruce

And figure out which bird(s) hasn't yet come to the barn for the night. I like to get them behind the gates an hour or so earlier than they want to go to roost since some predators start to come out then. I can also tell who is laying and who isn't.

Hey @CntryBoy777, if a breed you choose to get was mentioned by multiple people are you getting that number of that breed?


----------



## Mike CHS

Our most docile chickens are the Barred Rocks followed by the Buffs.  Of course the BR's were handled daily by the young man that was raising them for 4H so I'm not sure that is the norm with them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'll have to wait and see, but that is a thought....we'll get between 10 and 12...so, it'll depend on staying within the numbers....


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, it has been a few days since an update....still Hot and humid here and the skeeters are still really bad, but clean-up and things must go on. Tomorrow I'll be working on fixing Soli a duck tractor so she can be out with her kind and they can become familiar with each other....she'll be able to get some grass and fresh air, also be around others that speak the same language....we will bring her inside in the evening. She is getting pretty good size, going on 4wks old now and she is only sitting on the heating pad at nite. I got field2 cut today and noticed some of the warm season grass and plants are dying and turning brown.....hopefully, a few more cuttings will be about it for this season. Still waiting on some rain in the forecast to plan the sowing of the rye grass. Yesterday I ordered the EZ goat holder from Valley Vet, so should be getting it this next week....they shipped it today. The squirrels are starting to cut acorns, so the goats will be on the hunt before long. Still looking for a pup, but have found a breeder that has some really nice dogs....they live by DD#3 outside Gadsden, Al.....so, might pan out to be a good situation, we shall see. Not a lot else going on right now, waiting for a break in the temps so we can get busy....got a lot to get done over winter if we are going to add more animals come spring....


----------



## Mike CHS

What kind of  dog are you looking for?  Just curious.


----------



## CntryBoy777

A german shepherd.


----------



## goatgurl

ok, back to the chickens for a minute.  I love a mixed flock and duel purpose birds.  right now I have barred rocks, black australorps, rhode island red, dark Cornish and a couple of easter eggers and I an honestly say that I like all 5 breeds.  they are all laid back and  to get along well.  of the whole group the dark Cornish lay almost as well as the others and are sitting fools.  they and the ee's are the ones who fly up on my head or shoulder when I go out to feed.  on one level its kinda cute but on another level they can be a pia.   this year I got a wild hair and ordered some new gals since my others are getting older and I want replacements.  I have been ordering from murry mcmurry hatchery since the '70's and have always gotten good birds from them.  this summer I ordered black australorps, rir, barred rocks and threw in some speckled Sussex and silver laced wyandottes for the heck of it.  I've had the ss and the slw both before and like them both.  so have fun and pick out pretty colors.  I do have to add that part of the reason mine do so well together is that they free range all day and are not locked up in close quarters so there isn't any need for them to quarrel.  I sure hope you find what you want.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> A german shepherd.


Then you need to get some sheep!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I believe we are going to stick with goats....if I were younger and in better health it would be a very tempting venture to explore, but there is still much to learn about what we already have without adding more to that list.....


----------



## Bruce

Then you need to find a German Goatherd dog!


----------



## Mike CHS

It's smart to know your limitations and then stick to what works.  We scratched getting a dairy goat off of our 'want' list and moved them to the 'maybe someday' list after taking a realistic look at what it would add to the days chores.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I agree....adding a few mouths to already existing animals and routine is easily adjusted to, but having sheep would require different feed, care, and problems to tend to....not to mention separate housing. So, tho I wanted sheep from an early age, I will just settle for meat goats.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are suppose to start getting a break tomorrow with these temps and humidity and be in the 70s this wknd....even tho there is a whole lot to get done, it sure will be nice to get started on some of it. I've been working on the cage for Soli to be with the other ducks....but, between the heat, humidity, and skeeters I tend to take more and longer "Breaks", so it isn't completed just yet, but should be tomorrow. As I was gathering materials for a portion of it today, I found a wasp nest, but luckily avoided any contact with them....but, it made me adjust to an alternative material to be used. Oh, I got the EZ goat holder in the mail today, so I'll have to work hooves into the wknd schedule....it will be a really big help, since Joyce can't assist very well. The squirrels are cutting acorns....pronounced acurns here....so, the goats are on the hunt....like hounds sniffing a trail..........saw something really funny today, Cheetos weighs about 15-18lbs and 3 ducks chased him out of the fenced area and forced him up a post. I was laughing cause after he climbed the post they all looked at each other and strutted off. I told Joyce, they can chase a cat up a post, but let a chicken run all over them....go figure....


----------



## Baymule

I had a chicken that chased squirrels up a tree.


----------



## Bruce

Well you know those ducks can get pretty aggressive and it WAS 3 against 1.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> The squirrels are cutting acorns....pronounced acurns here....so, the goats are on the hunt....like hounds sniffing a trail


I haven't seen the Old Farmer's Almanac yet or NOAA's prediction for how severe the winter will be, but from what I've heard from the persimmon watchers, it's going to be rougher for the south this winter, tho it won't have to be bad to exceed the little bit of cold we saw last winter.
(If you are unfamiliar with the persimmon seed thing, here's an example of how it works.





a little more explanation:
http://www.courier-journal.com/stor...eeds-predict-strange-winter-weather/74460654/
I don't put much faith in it tho.


----------



## Hens and Roos

we have 3 breeds of chickens- Welsummer, Blue Andalusian and Golden Laced Wyandotte-gives a nice mix of egg colors  and we have had these breeds for at least a few years now.  Given the overhead predators we have here, the chickens have an enclosed area to hang out in.


----------



## Baymule

I'm going to have to go look at persimmon seeds now. We have some producing trees in one of the pastures and the sheep love them. They eat them, seeds and all. The dogs love them too and gobble them up. That's how Parker swallowed a hickory nut last year that lodged in his small intestine, requiring surgery to get it out.  

So I'll have to beat the dogs and sheep to them, to get a look at the seeds. What fun!


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, @Hens and Roos do ya like the Welsummers? I've never heard of the blue Andalusians can ya post a pic? Are they a sociable bird?


----------



## CntryBoy777

GB I've never heard of the persimmon seed thing, there aren't any close by, but may be on the backside of the property, I haven't walked it in yrs. Hopefully, I'll do it this winter. There is a whole lot of cleanup to do back that way. I've heard that it is suppose to be a more normal winter here, which we haven't had in several yrs here.


----------



## Hens and Roos

CntryBoy777 said:


> So, @Hens and Roos do ya like the Welsummers? I've never heard of the blue Andalusians can ya post a pic? Are they a sociable bird?



We like the Welsummer- they lay a nice terra cotta colored egg, the hens can be on the chatty side(I call them the tattle tails of the group)! The rooster is very pretty and we have had very good boys!

Blue Andalusian is a Mediterranean breed, lays white eggs, comes in blue, black and splash colors-with blue being the showable color.  Ours do very well with the rest of the group.  I'll try and get a picture to show you.


----------



## Hens and Roos

here's a picture 


 of a pullet we hatched several years ago.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, that is a nice looking bird. Do you show your chickens too with the rabbits? Our wyandottes have been a real disappointment, but I think they are a poor representative of the breed. It will be a while before we try anymore of them. The Welsummers and Spotted Sussex are on our list to be included in the next order....haven't settled on the whole list yet though.....


----------



## Hens and Roos

DD and both DS's have shown chickens at the 4-H fair- the last couple years they didn't as the chicken's feathers weren't in very good condition/some were molting and had bare spots and this past year with everything going on we didn't hatch any chicks...


----------



## Pastor Dave

Baymule said:


> So I'll have to beat the dogs and sheep to them, to get a look at the seeds. What fun!



Nah! Don't worry if they beat you to the persimmons. You can _still _investigate the seeds _after _they eat 'em.


----------



## Bruce

Pastor Dave said:


> Nah! Don't worry if they beat you to the persimmons. You can _still _investigate the seeds _after _they eat 'em.


I don't think she wants to go through that again!



Hens and Roos said:


> (Welsummer) the hens can be on the chatty side(I call them the tattle tails of the group)!


Veronica is more chatty than Betty. Not as chatty as the 5 Y/O Salmon Faverolles though and her voice isn't nearly as harsh and annoying. B & V are quite friendly as is Cassie (EE). All will come running to see if I have treats.


----------



## Baymule

The sheep haven't pooped out any persimmon seed sized/shaped poops, the dogs-I don't care. LOL 

I got 5 Wellsummer pullets and 2 roosters at a poultry trades day last Saturday. Waiting. On. Eggs.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I had to go back thru the thread today and write down the responses and breeds mentioned....just so I could keep up with it.........I haven't looked them all up to read about them all, but it sure will be a colorful flock and very interesting to watch grow and develope. So far there will be 7 with represenatives here and it will be nice having them here as a part of the "Adventures". The list isn't closed to any others that may wish to share a suggestion, but the numbers are vetting close to the limit....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Feel free to post some pics here Bay....how old are they?


----------



## Bruce

Since there doesn't seem to be a market for eggs there, you can choose interesting birds that aren't high on the "eggs per week" list as well


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> The sheep haven't pooped out any persimmon seed sized/shaped poops, the dogs-I don't care. LOL
> 
> I got 5 Wellsummer pullets and 2 roosters at a poultry trades day last Saturday. Waiting. On. Eggs.


Do you worry about bringing disease or pests into your flock by getting birds at trades? I think I'd want to see the place a "trade" bird is coming from. Mine have all come as day olds from hatcheries so I don't worry about that.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> The sheep haven't pooped out any persimmon seed sized/shaped poops, the dogs-I don't care. LOL


Oh, right, that was a hickory nut issue wasn't it?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just found out that "Trade Days"....a local event....is happening next wknd. We are planning on going and looking around....there will be some poultry and other small animals there. We may not buy anything, but can make some local contacts with some that we can do future business with...
We will, of course, put the bird cage in the van....just in case we find something we just can't say No too....
Sometimes there are even goats there....


----------



## Mike CHS

Fred have you made contact with the Extension folks?  That's how we find out what's going on like 4H shows and quite a few other things.  I had posted that we got our Barred Rocks for $19 each at a 4H show and sale.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've been in the office here and it is sad to say Mike, but there aren't any 4H happenings, shows, or any assistance given to share any contact information on anything here except cattle. They don't have any 4H cattle programs, but will share names of farmers that one can contact to get questions answered. The head agent there now, thinks she is doing you the "Favor" of allowing ya in her presence....but, has yet to answer a single question with anything except No.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is too bad.  We set up an appointment at the Extension Office our first year here and told them we were going to be raising sheep.  They sent a pasture management specialist out to talk with us and when we set up a meet at their office, they brought a sheep expert in from Knoxville since they didn't have any local expertise.  Of course they are ran out of UT which has an awesome ag program.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ours is thru Miss State and they are a fine college, but in this section of the state, unless ya are in cattle or pigs, nobody wants to spend any time with ya. We either have to travel 2hrs east or south to get into any areas that handle much anything else. Heck, there aren't any Vets that truly handle goats or sheep here....there are some that will treat injuries or emergency surgeries, but testing, vacines and stuff they don't handle....and ya have to take the animal to them...no farm calls. That is why @LittleCloppers , a new member here has a very thriving business thruout the state.


----------



## Baymule

The new chickens are in the stock trailer. I have to build a coop for them. LOL That seems to be the way I do things. I've always been a jump-in-the-deep-end-then-learn-how-to-swim sort of person. Works for me.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, my theory is @Baymule that I stay so far behind anyway, that until there is a Need, I feel I'm wasting time and should be doing something else more needed....if the animals are waiting....then it is Needed and I push to get it done....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> The head agent there now, thinks she is doing you the "Favor" of allowing ya in her presence....but, has yet to answer a single question with anything except No.


Our extension agent isn't arrogant. However, he doesn't bother to return calls. You have to just show up at the extension office & hope he is there to answer your questions.  

But, don't set your hat on the answers he does give. 

We asked about getting help with the slope of our land,, and water runoff causing our crawl space to fill with water.  He directed us to the USDA office, telling us they had grant $$ to help small homesteaders like us.

When we got to the USDA office & mentioned the extension agent & what he had told us, we got several angry looks. We thought they were angry at us for asking.  It turned out the agent lied - there was no grant $$ for people like us - it was for larger farms.  AND we weren't the only ones the agent had sent their way, in spite them telling him not to do that. And the others he sent got angry and nasty towards the USDA people, because the extension agent promised them the grant money was there for them. 

Once they realized we weren't going to get nasty, and that we understood that there has no grant money for us, the USDA people were nice enough to send their engineer out to our property to see if they could make any suggestions.  It turned out there were no easy, affordable answers. so, we continue to deal with it on our own.

When we were talking to the extension agent, we asked about aquaponics. He told us the owner of a local coffee bar, was doing aquaponics and would love to help us get started. So, we went to the coffee shop, and he wasn't there. His wife was kinda flakey & told us her husband wasn't doing aquaponics anymore, But he would call us, and help us get started.  NOPE! Never happened!

Needless to say we haven't gone back to see the extension agent!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I went in ours to drop off soil samples for testing one morning and there was a field agent there talking with her, she was complaining to him about too many kids being signed up for the hunter safety course and didn't know how they were going to handle so many....then, the conversation changed to another office in another county and how they encountered a possum in the office when they opened that morning. After they had completed their conversation and the man was leaving, I commented about the possum and asked if they had ever heard of the bluegrass song 5lbs of possum in my headlights....they both said naw, so I got the video on youtube on my phone and began to play it....the man was laughing and it isn't a very long song, but after about 30sec to a minute she abruptly stated that was Enough and they had things to Do. I walked out with the guy and he thanked me outside for sharing that and was at least friendly. The secretary/receptionist is very nice and has always tried to help, but not this woman agent. I even tried to ask about pasture grass recommendations, but she turned her back and said No. There used to be a really good agent in there many yrs ago, but things have changed.


----------



## Baymule

And they are so called public servants.......yeah, right.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is really too bad that such a potentially good resource is so useless.  Our experience here has been exactly the opposite and they have gone above and beyond to help us. I had some questions when we first started talking to them about getting sheep and they set up a meeting with a sheep expert who came down out of UT in Knoxville which is 3 1/2 hours away.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay....we had progress today...I finished up the cage and got it placed into the garden this morning....at around noon we took Soli outside for the first time and let her stay out for about 4 1/2 hrs until she was in full sun and panting. I'll have to get a small piece of plywood to lay on top to give her some shade....this pic was taken right after we put her in and all the other ducks stopped by to say Hello....
 ...I know this isn't a work of Fine workmanship, but it sure works and only cost me 12-2" deck screws.....


----------



## farmerjan

Have you tried to talk to an agent in an adjoining county?  Although I sometimes think some of the agents get that job because they can't make it farming....there is a saying that if you can't make it farming, go into gov't and advise others....LOL....Anyway, a couple of the counties here will work together and even one will advise some in other counties if the agent "isn't available"  ...take that with a grain of salt...but sometimes a county right over the line will help you "unofficially"  especially if they know that your agent has a  um, um , attitude, so to speak.  And yes, complain your representative that you are not being offered the services that your taxes are paying for.  Some of the local reps will listen and maybe give you some help as to where to get some satisfaction.  Like the agent getting transferred to another job?????


----------



## CntryBoy777

I haven't done that @farmerjan , but that is a good suggestion....I may have to give it a try...thanks!!


----------



## Mike CHS

If a cage does what you want it to do it doesn't make much difference how it's made.  I like cheap and practical too.


----------



## Bruce

Hopefully you can let Soli join the other ducks soon, if for no reason other than getting out of that slipshod cage 



Of course I have quite a few "slap together with leftover wood pieces" around here so you know I'm just


----------



## CntryBoy777

Heck Bruce...that's the way friends talk down here....I have been around ya enough to know ya wouldn't be serious. Those 2 top, lighter colored boards are the 2x2s I had as roost poles for the Dotties, but since your suggestion worked....I just used them for the top with poultry wire stapled to them.....and used bale twine for the hinges....


----------



## Mike CHS

I use sisal twine on my corners in the training pen so we do what we have to do.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have so much of it stashed back Mike and I hate to throw it away, so I have to use it sometimes to my advantage just to keep the pile from growing. I have about 20pcs of it in the van in case I need to tie something on top, too....


----------



## Baymule

We could change the world with hay twine.


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> We could change the world with hay twine.




Teresa even uses it to tie up the limbs of the Mimosa tree that I threaten to cut off.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was wondering @Mike CHS , do y'all have a barred rock rooster?


----------



## Baymule

We did that on the gorgeous 50 year old crepe myrtle tree we had at our old house.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is pretty Bay....did ya prune it every year?


----------



## Mike CHS

CntryBoy777 said:


> I was wondering @Mike CHS , do y'all have a barred rock rooster?



All of ours are hens


----------



## Baymule

My husband shaped it up, we tied up the branches with twine. we just couldn't cut them off......


----------



## goatgurl

balin' twine and duck tape.  couldn't live without it.  I also have to add zip ties to the list.  so great for so many things.
@CntryBoy777 you are going to love the speckled Sussex, a really sociable bird with lots of personality.  what is it you don't like about the wyandottes?  all the ones I've ever had were great layers and got along well with the rest of the girls.  I've had wellsummers too and liked them, pretty hens and I love those dark chocolate speckled eggs.  I also like the black australorps.  I try to stick with darker colored birds since it seems harder for predators to spot them.  that's why i'll probably go with the kc ducks.  nice brown color that blends in easily.
I had to laugh at the persimmon thing @greybeard.  even our local tv weather man checks the persimmon "forcast" every year.  I love it.  @Baymule you'll have to wait for a hard rain to soften the sheep pellets before you can find the seeds.  my goat yard was full of them last year, str#1 asked why I had so many persimmon seeds in my pen when there are no persimmon trees in there.  I just looked at her for a minute and then the goats and she says oohhh.  haven't looked inside one yet this year to see what they show


----------



## CntryBoy777

@goatgurl the wyandottes that we have are just not what we thought they would be....aggressive, disruptive, and simply act like marauders. They are on the smallish side, lay a medium sized egg, and are not steady layers. The egg size and amounts aren't the major factor, but their attitude and inability to not be disruptive to the ducks is the main reason they will be sent to freezer camp. From all I have read and heard about the wyandotte, I don't think these are a very good representative of the breed. You'll love the khakis and they certainly blend well with dirt, leaf litter and brush....counting them sometimes can be a hidden object game....


----------



## Bruce

More fun that way!


----------



## CntryBoy777

The past few days we have been putting Soli out in the cage, around noon, the temps were cool in the mornings and we didn't want to chance her getting chilled. The temps have risen, so we put her out about 10am this morning and about 1pm Joyce took a tub out that isn't really high, filled it with water and put it in the cage with her....being skittish....she began running around in the cage and wound up in the tub of water....she hesitated and hopped right back out...turned and looked at it....ran back to it and got a drink, then hopped in spun around in it and shot right back out....ran around the cage....hopped right back in and began to float, then dove and swam....came up and bobbed on the water for about 5min hopped out stretched, flapped her little nubs of wings and continued to hop in and hop out for the next hour. I think it is safe to say that she finally knows she is a Duck.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Evidently it doesn't take them long to figure it out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sure doesn't Mike, ya can almost see the light turn on in their head and they get all energetic about it.....


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> Evidently it doesn't take them long to figure it out.



Ever seen them leave the nest in the wild?
It's amazing most of them don't break their necks or drown, as they come tumbling out, drop down 5-10 ft onto the shore land and go right to water or just land right in the water and begin paddling about randomly until momma gathers them into a group.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh GB, those little wood ducks are simply amazing...


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> It sure doesn't Mike, ya can almost see the light turn on in their head and they get all energetic about it.....


Exactly what I envisioned with your description!


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, we went to Trade Days this morning and it was a big disappointment to say the least. There were some fairly pitiful looking birds there. I didn't make any contacts because if I had everything set-up, I still wouldn't have bought anything that I saw. I was interested in some guineas, but upon a closer look they had scabs and bare spots on their backs, so I didn't even ask about them. We were really looking for a couple of ducks to be comapany for Soli, but nothing was available of the breeds we were looking for and seeing the condition of the majority, it is just as well. I sure don't want to bring anything to deal with into my flocks, so we will keep looking....but I think we will just order what we want next Spring.


----------



## Mike CHS

There is a flea market on the Alabama line that usually has a decent variety of critters in the spring but it's pretty sparse right now.  We won't go to the Livestock Auction ever again but will stick to private sales.  We have a decent poultry/fowl hatchery not far from us with everything from a few day old chicks to layers recently started but I doubt they ship.


----------



## Bruce

@CntryBoy777 check out the Farmer's Market. Wealth of info there, get friendly and things can happen. You can probably find someone who either has or knows someone that has the breed of ducks you want.

The female half of the couple we gave Trouble to is a teacher ... and a locksmith. We are going to take DD2's car key blank over on Monday to get it cut to match the one that came with the car. Supposed to be 2 fobs with a Prius, no idea what any prior owner did with the other but you can buy them on Amazon. And there are instructions on YouTube how to use the old fob to program the new one rather than paying Toyota $100 to do it. Let's just say it is a REALLY stupid "dance" which should be unnecessary since every 2004-2009 Prius has a screen. They could have done a 2 button push process But NOOOOOOOOOO.

A couple of weeks ago we went to another vendors' farm and picked up 15 pounds of ground beef. For whatever reason, the failing corner of our foundation came up and what do you know, he and the guy who was helping him make cider know a guy who's business is fixing fieldstone foundations under old post and been houses. Been doing it 50 years. Do you have ANY idea how hard it is to find such a person? He came by today to look at it. Might do some stabilizing now and then do the work in the spring. Of course first he has to come up with a "from what I can see" estimate. I believe it will be Ka-CHING!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We don't have a local Farmer's Mkt here....people don't "Truck Patch" like they use to....there is a little mkt area in town, but most can't tell ya the variety or even where it came from. They go to Memphis and buy from suppliers that bring it in from around the country....some even from foriegn countries. I have talked to many at the feed store, but none attempt to be too helpful....unless ya talk cows or horses. When ya mention goats ya are shunned.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

What ya think?....


----------



## greybeard

What year?


----------



## CntryBoy777

2004 1500 with 4.8L v6 with 255,000....but engine and tranny rebuilt 2.5yrs ago....it's a 3/4 ton


----------



## Latestarter

If it's a 1500 (which it looks like) it's a 1/2 ton. I own a 2005 and it's very similar. Mine has over 220k. Body appears to be in pretty (really) good shape. Looks better than mine does   What did it run you if you don't mind my asking...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was just going by the 6 lug wheels on the ton....but, I paid $4000 for it and it is solid all the way around....I climbed underneath it and checked the suspension and frame and such....really clean....a couple of dings on the body, but it didn't crack or chip paint....all the seals are good and no rattling....tailgate is a little loose, but secure.....all new hoses on engine and a new radiator....well, not very old, and a whole new air dam...from filter to manifold. KBB lists it between $5400-8000....so, I thought it was a decent deal.....good enough to replace engine if necessary.....


----------



## Latestarter

That's a really good deal! Yeah, the GM vehicles are 8 lug on the 3/4 and higher. 1500 is 1/2, 2500 = 3/4 and 3500 = 1 ton When mine was totaled by the insurance it was valued at 10-12K retail but it's also a 4x4. I found them for sale in the 8-10K range. I'd guess mine right now isn't worth more than ~6-7K.


----------



## Mike CHS

It looks like it was taken care of.


----------



## greybeard

Good looking truck for it's age and the v6 in it is a decent engine for sure. 
Lots cleaner and shinier than my '08 too


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sure caught my eye sitting in the guy's yard on the way to town....I just had to stop and get a closer look at it, but it was still there after I got the $$ together and drove it home....I made sure it wasn't a flooded vehicle from the flooding....it came from Tennessee.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woohoo!  Congrats!


----------



## Baymule

Really nice truck! So happy for you that you found such a fantastic deal!


----------



## Mike CHS

I fully expect to have to start looking before too long. My Tacoma has over 250K miles on it most of which got put on in the 3 years before we retired driving to/from South Carolina.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've been procrastinating for a long while now, but had told Joyce that it was time to get serious about it...I liquidated some things my Mom left to me just 2days prior to seeing this truck, and since it was still in the guy's yard I went to look with cash in my pocket. I haven't seen one for that price that looked as well as this one does, so I told Jogce even if I have to replace the engine in a few mnths....the truck would be worth it...being in as good a condition as it appears to be.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> What ya think?....


I think it looks like a truck! 

Seems like if the engine was rebuilt 2.5 years ago that shouldn't be a concern at all. Seems you got a good deal on a truck in good shape. Of course you KNOW what that means, right? 

Yep, no excuse now to not go visit your BYH friends in TX and TN.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, that did happen to cross my mind...
On the rebuild, there are several things....it is only words by mouth....no paperwork....and it matters if it is a whole engine rebuild, or just an upper or bottom end rebuild. If it is a partial, then it is quite likely that the change in compression in either end, puts stress on the non-rebuilt end and will kill the engine eventually. This is why an individual mechanic won't replace a head gasket, because they don't want the liability of replacing the engine. That is why I say what I do about replacing, but if it really has been 2.5yrs, then the liklihood shouldn't be very great of that ocurring.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Soli has and is in the process of acquiring the juvenile feathers and in doing so there are some irridescent green feathers appearing on the head....and, since both khaki campbell and rouen drakes have green heads....I think it is becoming very apparent that Soli is a drake and not a hen. It is my understanding that a KC X Rouen produces a duck that feather pattern always follows that of the rouen. This is because a KC is a cross of a Runner and Rouen....so, the offspring of the KC X Rouen actually have more rouen genes than the khaki part of runner. If this plays out to be true, then Soli will have an emerald green head of the rouen drake, which resembles the wild mallard drake in feather pattern. Since we lost the rouen drake we ordered in shipping, Soli will be kept as part of the flock and give us 2 drakes with the 10 hens. We will find out how the KC drake does with his son as a competitor....


----------



## Bruce

Now he can join the flock??


----------



## CntryBoy777

Still a couple of wks away from that taking place, but he will and it will always be easy to tell which one is Soli....


----------



## Bruce

I do like being able to tell my birds apart. Rained a lot today so I went down about 5 to snack the animals and close up since I figured they were in the barn anyway. It was just drizzling at the time and I could only count 15 inside. Figured out who I was looking for and found Mint and Veronica out behind the barn. Helps to know which ones I'm looking for since they have somewhat individual "I'll hang out here" habits.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I understand, but the really cool thing about ducks is they will stay in a group for the most part and are never out of the sight of the others....unless their head is under their wing....unlike the hareem-skareem of the chickens. When one of them starts to run, they all run in a pack....the rouens have to use their wings to keep up with the khakis....


----------



## Bruce

Yeah the chickens are interesting. The first batch of 12 in 2012 never left each other until they were well over a year old. Then they sometimes broke into smaller groups. Zorra kept the 2015 girls away from the other 2012 girls so when she bailed on the "kids" at 2 months they were their own "flock" when outside. They have subsequently integrated. The six 2017 girls are different yet again having been "self sufficient" for 3 weeks, then "mothered" for 2 months. They definitely were not integrating with the others during the day. For the most part they stuck together with Trouble (though he was frequently missing a few) away from the other chickens until he left. Betty, Veronica and Cassie are almost always together but one can look for chickens when they are out and see any combination of ages doing their thing.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have been letting ours free range around their pens and they rarely get more than a 100' or so from their pens.  My compost pile is no longer a pile since they found that in the garden beds and got it all scratched out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They will sure churn it up for ya, while adding their own contribution to it....


----------



## Devonviolet

Mike CHS said:


> My compost pile is no longer a pile since they found that in the garden beds and got it all scratched out.


Our compost pile varies in size. Right now, it is about 7×15×1.5'.  The ducks & chickens get on it and kick the compost all over the place. DH gets the digging fork, piles it back up and waters it well. Then the ducks & chickens kick it apart again.  

It's a running battle. But, we have some amazing compost.  I'm looking forward to seeing how our planter boxes do when we finally get to plant in them next Spring!


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Devonviolet ya don't have to wait if ya have the boxes and like greens, onions, and garlic....they will grow right thru the winter there....it takes a really hard frost to kill turnip or mustard greens, spinach, and sweet peas....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> @Devonviolet ya don't have to wait if ya have the boxes and like greens, onions, and garlic....they will grow right thru the winter there....it takes a really hard frost to kill turnip or mustard greens, spinach, and sweet peas....


Actually, once we get dirt, in the boxes, I was planning to plant garlic, onions and some of the hardier greens. I'm also planning to place some PVC hoops & cover them with plastic (weighted down on the edges, to prevent "fly away"), for the coldest nights & days.

Here in TX, the days usually warm up nicely (for Winter) & the plastic will come off on most days, to let the sun shine on the plants.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's what we did in Florida and I used 3/4" pvc for the ribs and used an inch and a half in the ground to put the ribs in, when the season is done just cap the ones in the ground to keep them clean inside. Also, I used T fittings for cross supports between ribs....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I used T fittings for cross supports between ribs....



That's a good idea, to keep the ribs from falling over.


----------



## Mini Horses

CntryBoy777 said:


> and it matters if it is a whole engine rebuild, or just an upper or bottom end rebuild. If it is a partial, then it is quite likely that the change in compression in either end, puts stress on the non-rebuilt end and will kill the engine eventually.



Yes...it does!   One of the best buys of OLD was a '94 Dodge Dakota P/U.   Gave the guy $450.  Had camper shell & extended cab.   Only work I ever had to do -- besides brake pads, oil changes, etc. -- were ball joints and eventually a drive shaft.  That took forever to find as it is a jointed one & old truck.  Now have 368K on original engine and it starts right up!  Burns a little oil now but, otherwise good to go.  My granddaughter is going to learn to drive a straight stick with it.   Poor little truck    But it's been a tough machine!!!  I've had it 7 yrs & put 42K miles on it. Just got for a "farm truck" to haul feed, trash, animals, etc.  Been a good one.   Never wrecked,  from orig owner.

Sometimes we luck out.    Sounds like your new one will serve you well, also.  And it looks good    Enjoy it.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> We have been letting ours free range around their pens and they rarely get more than a 100' or so from their pens.


I don't think mine ever get more than 100' from a building.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well the cool front finally made it....it is 54° here right now with a really nice breeze.... We only ended up with 0.2" of rain, so just enough to settle the dust....I will get out a little later and get to sowing the rye grass and some winter peas, the crimson clover is starting to come up some. We only have a couple of days of cool temps before it goes back up to the mid to high 80s, but I sure plan on enjoying this while it lasts.....


----------



## Bruce

Plant seed while the heat don't burn! 

We've gone back to more normal temps, it was 72° yesterday but 45° last night, high today should be 55°. 39° tonight, 59° tomorrow. Guess I'll be cranking up the woodstove again. Still, it has been much warmer than a "typical" mid September to early October, only had the woodstove going 3 or 4 days so far.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are still running AC here....haven't even lite the pilot lites on the propane heaters yet....did get 300gal of propane delivered last week....


----------



## Mike CHS

Our house stays in the low 70's in this kind of weather so it's nice to not run heat or air.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got the back pen and yard around the goat house sown with ryegrass seed today. I've been doing some reading on the variety that I'm trying this year for the first time....Big Boss is the name of the variety. It is suppose to be a really good one and better grower than the others. It is less affected by colder temps and has a high rate of self-seeding than most any other variety...they claim it is good for hay, silage, and grazing by all livestock and will put weight on them....also, they claim it to be sweeter. I was out sowing in the back pen and the goats were bugging me to let them see what I was tossing out in Their area...they have done this in the past and I usually put the bucket down let them sniff....they sneeze....and leave me alone.....not this year, all 3 started eating the seed and fighting me for the bucket........I was using a parmesian cheese container to shake the seeds out with and Comet looked like a child running around trying to catch snowflakes on their tongue.......it was simply crazy. Maybe what I have read is true, cause they have never done this before....and if they do this with the seed, I can't wait to see what they do to the grass. It was tested about 30-45mins drive from here and out performed every variety tested with it....I may be cutting some in the off season, or figuring out a way to make some hay with it....


----------



## Mike CHS

I put some seed out a few weeks ago and what seed the sheep didn't find has been up for awhile.  I'm getting ready to put the other 10 ewes in with Ringo in two days and let that paddock be fallow for several weeks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That should give it time to get started....I may end up having to water it if we don't get some rain fairly soon...the seed is suppose to germinate in 5-10days that I put out, so hoping some comes in fairly shortly.


----------



## Bruce

Maybe the goats will spread some for you as well


----------



## CntryBoy777

They did Bruce, they were dancing around my feet as I was shaking it out over the ground and vot some in the hair on their back........I just said to myself that they would spread it some where inside the fence....


----------



## Bruce

They get the benefit, they might as well do some of the work


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got a new pool for the ducks yesterday....one of the larger kiddie pools for $15......we set it up this morning before we let anything out of their pens and we moved Soli's cage from the garden to the duck yard.....

  ....so Soli is being intergrated into the flock a bit more. We will probably put him with the flock in another week....I believe he'll be big enough that he won't be able to slip thru the 2"x4" openings in the fences and too big to be trampled by the others. The ducks stayed far away from the new pool until I went out and called them to me and started splashing my hand in the water....they finally came up to the edge and started billing and drinking from it, but wouldn't get in....
I got 6 bags of rocks for steps, I stacked 3 inside and 3 outside. Whenever I'm out and around the animals they always expect my attention....so, since I was talking and encouraging the ducks to get in....here comes the goats wanting rubbin', pellets, or me to find acorns for them. Well, that makes the ducks move away.....so, I had to walk the goats away from the area and back towards their pen. As I was making my way back to the house I was watching the ducks as the cats were snacking on their dish of dry food....cause they had to have their attention too....and guess who was the 1st to jump in the pool?.....yep, Lil Bit she got so Excited that she could actually swim, dive, and float without her feet touching bottom.....tho, they have yet to use the bags of rocks to get in and out, but they are persistent and once they are in they use their wings to fly out over the edge. Lil Bit stayed in the whole time they were at the pool and was so thrilled when she got out that she ran around stretching and flapping her wings standing on tippy-toes....
I couldn't get a pic, I was too far away....but here is one of them checking it out as I led the goats away....


----------



## Mike CHS

That should make them happy.


----------



## Devonviolet

I know you don't have any geese . . . YET!!!       But, here are some shots of our geese enjoying a similar pool, as they bathed the other morning.  I'm just sayin' . . .  







 



 



 

I think the geese are my favorite of all our birds.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oooo!!....they sure are purty....I'm still working on talking Joyce into them....but, we'll get them whether she agrees or not...


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oooo!!....they sure are purty....I'm still working on talking Joyce into them....but, we'll get them whether she agrees or not...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I meant to ask ya @Devonviolet , how old are the geese now? They seem fairly big next to the Pekins....are ya going to hatch some next year?


----------



## Devonviolet

They were hatched on May 22nd, which makes them five months old. 

According to the lady we got them from told us that the female should start laying eggs at 6 or 7 months. So, I'm assuming they should be mating by 6 months.  I'm thinking by January, we should start putting them in the back 8x16' chicken run, with hay in the 4x4' hut, so if she wants to hatch some eggs she can. 

When we got them, they were in with some chicks, which whey were very good with.  When we put the KC ducklings out, in the corner pen, both geese were very attentive, like they wanted to take care of them. So, I'm thinking they will make excellent parents! 

I've never done this before, in winter. But, I'm guessing we will gather 6 or so eggs, and keep them at room temp, until we have gathered that number.  Then we will place a brood lamp in the hut, so it is warm, until mom starts sitting on the eggs.  However, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was thinking ya had an incubator, but also wondered if ya were gonna try and raise some....or just sticking with the pair. It will be interesting to see how it develops and if she sets. When she was young, Joyce was in a foster home that had geese that were mean and she was attacked regularly by them....that is why she is against any at all, but I would like to try a few, but start out with a pair to make sure they would be okay....and so she could get use to just a couple first. Those things are up to me to research, order or buy, and to tend to if she is against them...so, I could always include a pair in an order with some hens and ducks, and she'd never know until they started growing....but, she would get over it, if they turned out okay....or I'd never live it down if it didn't....


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> I think the geese are my favorite of all our birds.


I liked the pair I had too till they figured out where the feed came from and next thing I knew there was enough slippery goose poop on the back porch steps to fertilize heck's half acre. They couldn't take two consecutive steps without shooting out a long stream of it. Gave 'em away after they found a way up on my wife's nearly new car and pooped all over the hood and windshield.


----------



## CntryBoy777

What breed did ya have GB?....ours will be in the fenced area, probably with some runner ducks.


----------



## greybeard

white Sebastopols. 
My neice gave them to me for the same reason I ended up giving them away to someone else.


----------



## Mike CHS

I used to have a handful of big geese that came with a place I was renting outside of Memphis.  They used to congregate on the levy that was my driveway and sit in the middle of the driveway when I came home from work.  I would have to get out and run them off to get by until one day I had enough of messing with them and just sped up coming down the drive.  They all flew off except for one that I guess assumed I would stop but I didn't.  He must have ducked at the last moment since I drove right over him with my truck.  He never did that again.


----------



## Devonviolet

greybeard said:


> I liked the pair I had too till they figured out where the feed came from and next thing I knew there was enough slippery goose poop on the back porch steps to fertilize heck's half acre. They couldn't take two consecutive steps without shooting out a long stream of it. Gave 'em away after they found a way up on my wife's nearly new car and pooped all over the hood and windshield.


We have our feed in a metal shed, with sliding doors that are closed when the birds are in the side/back yard, which is fenced in. So, no chance of them pooping on the hood of the truck, or camping out on the driveway.

They get fed fermented feed twice a day & spend most of the day eating grass in the side yard. Their poop is well formed & dark green. So, no problem with them shooting large volumes of liquid out their rear ends.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I could always include a pair in an order with some hens and ducks, and she'd never know until they started growing....but, she would get over it, if they turned out okay....or I'd never live it down if it didn't....


Gee, I'm sorry Joyce had such a bad experience with geese. It's too bad her foster family didn't protect her better.

I'm thinking it won't take her too long to figure out the pair aren't ducks! I'm pretty sure they are bigger than ducklings from the git go!


----------



## CntryBoy777

You're probably right, but it wouldn't be noticed until the box was opened here, and it would be too late to return them...
Women aren't the only ones that know how to get their way.......


----------



## Bruce

Or it COULD be that a couple of wayward geese just happen to decide to live at your place 
"Gee Joyce, I don't know, they just showed up".


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> They get fed fermented feed twice a day & spend most of the day eating grass in the side yard. Their poop is well formed & dark green. So, no problem with them shooting large volumes of liquid out their rear ends.


Mine free ranged 24/7, from the yard out across the pastures to the pond and back. I had army worms in the pastures and lawn here that year, as well as a bumper crop of grass hoppers and might be why they pooped mud. They would waddle down, eating their way  to the pond a couple times/day until they saw the small gator that had taken up residence and after that, they stayed closer to the house and made a total mess in the cow and dog's water troughs.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sure was refreshing out and about today...I even think all the animals enjoyed it too....everybody had a little more pep-in-their-step and the ducks wore their selves out in the pool today and were ready to rush thru the evening routine so they could settle down for the nite. The goats stayed out browsing around most of the day and the Boys were trying to get me to play with them, but I had a few other things to tend to today, but will get out with them some tomorrow.
We ended up with .1" here of rain so that will be good for the ryegrass seed.....suppose to have another chance for some come Sunday, so we'll see how things go with that. It should be a busy week around here, getting started on some cleanup and burning. My Dad had a DR trimmer in his building, so I'm going to take it, the generator, and a lawn mower to the shop this week to get them worked on and running...the mower is a rear bagger we had, but hasn't run in a couple of yrs....it will be handy in leaf removal. The sooner I can get some things cleaned up, the sooner some of the projects can get underway....


----------



## Bruce

That DR will come in handy!

I've noticed the alpacas are spending more time outside. They seem to think 40°is quite comfortable and even 70° is "hang out in the barn" weather. I can't imagine how they would do down south in the summer!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm sure they would acclimate, but shearing in the Spring would be a set procedure on the calendar for sure....a real shearing....not just a scissor trim....


----------



## Mini Horses

Maybe Joyce will like the geese if she played with them as goslings.   If they get aggressive, hmmmm dinner with orange sauce?    She probably wouldn't agree.

So GB -- why didn't you eliminate the gator?   Would have been my way, or call authorities to catch & remove.  We used to have to watch for turtles in our pond.  They would grab young ducks.

Yep, Bruce, alpacas like the cooler weather.   Their fur is very warm fiber.  Lucky them when the snow flies


----------



## CntryBoy777

It wouldn't be so bad with Joyce @Mini Horses , but her foster parents at the time had the grand notion that putting her in charge of tending to the geese and forcing her to endure the confrontation every day was a Good thing.....so, just saying the word goose or geese around her illicits an immediate negative response. Luckily she didn't stay with them for very long, but the time she did spend there is emblazened in her mind. That is why I need to make sure the geese are extremely docile and sociable....


----------



## Devonviolet

Our animals seem to have been enjoying the cooler weather too. The dogs are enjoying chasing each other, especially around the kennel.

Yesterday, Violet was trying to play with Falina, and it appeared that Falina might be interested. She was running around kicking up her heels.  But, when Violet got near, she would lower her head, like she was going to head butt her.

Next, Violet put her front paw on one of the stumps, like she was trying to play. Falina got up on the stump.  Next thing we knew Violet took a swipe at Falina with her front paw, and took off running, with Falina in hot persuit. It was so much fun watching them play together.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure enjoy watching them too....I can just imagine it was a real Hoot seeing that. Comet is really mesmerized by the ducks....he will just stand close by and watch them running around. It is the only thing that I have ever seen that he will walk around or not step on or near....most of the time he just bulls his way thru whatever, but not the ducks...just crazy....and the goats don't rub on the fence around the bird yard....everywhere else there is a slight bow in the fence, but there, they won't rub on it....of course I'm very thankful, because it is temporary and not very sturdy....craziest thing....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'm sure they would acclimate, but shearing in the Spring would be a set procedure on the calendar for sure....a real shearing....not just a scissor trim....


That would be the plan. And if I can't manage to get the electric shears to work for me at least I do now have a proper pair of hand shears. I got the slightly more expensive ones with the rubber "bumpers" so the only noise will be the blades passing each other, no "thud" (or whatever that sound would be) every time they close all the way.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was a busy day today, I got started on some cleanup and getting things squared away....waiting on the weather to get it done. We are suppose to have rain all day Sunday, so I figured it was a good time to get started on it. Having the PU is a really great tool to have use of....I picked up the bent Tposts that used to hold up the garden fence and put them in the storage building....pulled the truck into the pasture and loaded all the rotten landscape timbers that were brace posts of the fence. I took them and threw them on the pile in field2....where the willow I cut last Spring was piled....had some really old tractor juice that I needed to get rid of, so poured it on the willow and lit it up....
 ...it burned really well.... ...and I will be able to mow it with the field either tomorrow or Saturday, before the rain. I also ripped all the stinking freaking vines down off the side of the house that my "Airheaded" sister planted when she came to visit Dad several years ago....I told her not to do it, but she thought they were "Pretty"....it was an absolute mess...from the ground all the way up to the second floor roofline. I also took out some shrubs that Mom planted, they were horrid....another time my opinion was bypassed. Oh well, they certainly aren't there anymore....


----------



## Bruce

I bet the goats would have volunteered to take those vines down, at least the first 5 or 6'. The rest would fall off after they died from lack of connection to a root system. 

One day I really do need to burn the burn pile here. It just gets bigger. Of course in a sense is also gets smaller. Been there so long I bet the bottom is composting away and I just keep adding more to the top than it "loses" on the bottom. We don't need a burn permit if there is snow on the ground so I'll just wait for a calm day in a few months ... which is what I did last year ... still waiting


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got out today and spent some time walking around visiting with the animals....it was really crazy....the goats all came up to me...not for pellets or acorns...they stood for rubbins and scratchins as they stared into space and turned and tilted their heads.....here is Star...
 
After awhile the Boys wanted me to pick up acorns for them, and I got this one for @Devonviolet .... ...this is Lightning between my legs...horns and all.........and even tho it has been some time since I walked with them....Comet is still the "Pocket Hound".... ....I even got one of the ducks and goats, just to show how they are comfortable being around each other....
Here's Lil Bit in her favorite spot with a few friends... ....and I saw this while I was checking on Soli.... ...if ya look real close at the bottom of the board, ya can see some ryegrass starting to sprout and grow....and speaking of Soli, here he is.... ....he is really growing, it sure won't be much longer til he is with the others. I also got a few things done before the rain comes in later tonite and thru Monday morning...projecting about 2" with it, we sure need it too. I haven't posted a bunch of pics lately, so I thought it would be okay to let ya know they are all still here. Oh yeh, while I was taking a break on the back step a hoverfly stopped by for a chat and look-see....right in the middle of the screen.... ...they sure are neat little things....


----------



## Bruce

Can you have the goats come and tell my alpacas that people are OK? Still can't get near them other than for pellets over/through the gate. I wonder if their brains are permanently tied into "people means 'manhandling'". 

I think back to a dog I had when I was about 12. Got her from the Humane Society, very nice dog. DEATHLY afraid of 2 things: fireworks (not at home but the sound of more distant ones) and brooms. Get a broom out and she would cower, shake and run for cover. Someone must have beat her a lot with a broom. She NEVER got over that in all the years we had her and we never hit her with anything for any reason.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It took us a long while working with Star daily to be able to approach her without any pellets. She will come to Joyce, but only when she is standing still and her attention is elsewhere. It drives Joyce nuts that I can approach Star without her turning to run...but, I have more dealings with them daily and she is very comfortable around me...even if I am on the mower cutting inside the fence. I think if ya was to go ptddle around in their area as often as weather permitted ya, talked to them in a soft toned voice, their curiosity would draw them to ya after a while. I have always thought it better to get any animal as young as possible and raise it, than to deal with an older animal that experienced other humans. The routines, voice, and smells are all different and it can be very difficult to be fully accepted. If it were me, I'd keep trying everything I could find for a treat that was absolutely irresistable to them and stuff my pockets and go work around them until they came to me. I'm not saying ya haven't...but, I'd read any and everything I could find that listed treats for them, also any motions or sounds that they see as a challenge or alert and stay as far away from them as possible. Sooner or later they will get to understand that you are not a threat and will accept ya as a herd member.....course a spit or 2 could be an intiation of sorts. I love a good challenge, but I'm too far away to do ya any good....


----------



## Mike CHS

It does make a difference whether they were born on a place or not.  The lambs born last winter here will come right up to me and they haven't been handled since they were 2 days old. They don't seem be scared at all and act as tame as those that were handled a bunch from our original bunch.


----------



## Mike CHS

It does make a difference whether they were born on a place or not.  The lambs born last winter here will come right up to me and they haven't been handled since they were 2 days old. They don't seem be scared at all and act as tame as those that were handled a bunch from our original bunch.


----------



## goatgurl

just finished catching up with your going on's.  nice truck, good for you.  I hope it serves youall well.  loved devonviolets pictures too.  like the hoverfly, we call them h bees.  don't know why except they have a golden h on their backs.  as someone who is deathly afraid of wasp it takes me a second or 2 not to freak out when one comes to visit.  are your ducks still laying well?  i'm going to wait till next spring to add a different breed to the mix around here.  till next time take care.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@goatgurl thanks, I appreciate that. The ducks are still producing, tho the Rouens are becoming sparatic in their laying. We get 5 khaki eggs each day so far....chickens are really dropping to 2-3/day out of 9 hens. It will be interesting how the khakis do thru winter. Also, we will be adding some speckled sussex in the Spring, so ya will be represented here by them....I was working on the list earlier tonite, in fact. I will post it probably tomorrow after I work out the numbers....going to be getting some guineas next year too when they become available. Hope things are well for ya over yonder!!....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know most won't find this Exciting, but I'm gonna document it anyway in the journal. I went to the garage this morning to get the morning snack for the goats...this is where Soli is located....and I began my normal conversation with him, he stretched his leg and wing and shook his tail, then he stood as tall as he could stretch and Quacked....not a peep, but a clear raspy Quack....of course I praised him and he continued on for about 30sec..... ....this is the first time we have heard him do this, so at 6.5wks he has crossed a threshold.....


----------



## AClark

Bruce said:


> Can you have the goats come and tell my alpacas that people are OK? Still can't get near them other than for pellets over/through the gate. I wonder if their brains are permanently tied into "people means 'manhandling'".



My goats are just getting where they realize I'm the bringer of yummy stuff. One of them is such a pest it's unreal, the rest look at her like she's lost it. Of course she gets the majority of the petting and hand food because she'll come up, but the rest are really thinking about it now after watching her. 
My newest goat looks at me like I'm some monster that's going to eat her. I think bribery will eventually win her over though.


----------



## Bruce

Soli is a nice looking duck Fred!, Pretty blue bill. I guess that quack means "Dad, I'm old enough to play with the big kids now!"

Sadly I can't find ANYTHING the alpacas really go for. A pocket full of "must have" sure would be nice. I've gone out and pulled burdock leaves (*) paying no attention to them at all but they don't seem to want to come see what is going on. I do talk nicely to them anytime they are around. Teddy is still eating pellets from my hand at the gate but Laddie is staying away. He used to hog the container while Teddy ate from my hand. I THINK Teddy is giving him the evil eye. But any "scare" from any source in any direction and he will leave without finishing the pellets.

Where one alpaca goes the other goes. I probably need a couple of very friendly alpacas to put in with them. Maybe the boys would learn that bad things don't happen just because a human is touching them. With my luck, it would go the other way 

* figure if I get them "early" the root will eventually die


----------



## CntryBoy777

I figured ya had tried doing such, since ya had been out fencing and doing other things...I wasn't trying to say, nor do I believe ya to be an ogre either....especially with the care ya give to the chickens. I understand your frustration with the situation, because I get frustrated for ya...but, just haven't a clue as to what else ya might try. I'll keep thinking tho and let ya know if I come up with something....


----------



## AClark

Sweet feed is my bribe of choice. Pellets are ok, they like them, but a handful of sweet 16 and I'm everyones newest best friend. That's if I can keep the horses off of me long enough to get to the goats, that stuff is like herbivore crack.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> * figure if I get them "early" the root will eventually die


----------



## CntryBoy777

greybeard said:


>


One of my absolutely Favorite sayings....


----------



## Bruce

AClark said:


> Sweet feed is my bribe of choice.


I'll have to try that, do they sell it at TSC??

I'm REALLY mean to the boys @CntryBoy777. I make them choose if they want to be outside or inside at any point in time, eat free choice hay which is available 24x7, all the grass they want, fresh water, pellet snacks. Yep a real ogre!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> I'll have to try that, do they sell it at TSC??
> 
> I'm REALLY mean to the boys @CntryBoy777. I make them choose if they want to be outside or inside at any point in time, eat free choice hay which is available 24x7, all the grass they want, fresh water, pellet snacks. Yep a real ogre!


I get accused of being one by many, so I guess we can keep each other company....ya know...birds of a feather....


----------



## Mike CHS

You ogres can get some good sweet feed at Co-op also.    At least that's where we get ours and it's a better price.

On second thought though that may not work for you since you don't have sheep and I'm not sure how the feeds compare.


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> I know most won't find this Exciting, but I'm gonna document it anyway in the journal. I went to the garage this morning to get the morning snack for the goats...this is where Soli is located....and I began my normal conversation with him, he stretched his leg and wing and shook his tail, then he stood as tall as he could stretch and Quacked....not a peep, but a clear raspy Quack....of course I praised him and he continued on for about 30sec.....View attachment 39576 ....this is the first time we have heard him do this, so at 6.5wks he has crossed a threshold.....



Of course this is exciting! Your little Peeper has entered in to the grown up life of a duck! How cute, first quack!


----------



## Bruce

I see that TSC sells "Producer's Pride 12% Sweet Feed" - 50 pounds/$10. I'll have to check what they have at the co-op. I expect if it is safe for sheep it would be safe for alpacas. No copper like in goat feed.


----------



## Mike CHS

Fred- I don't think many of us have much in the way of exciting news but it is all something we want to see and talk about.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Speaking of birds....I've gotten my order list somewhat put together and here is what we have so far....
2-Welsummers....3-Barred Rocks....3-Speckled Sussex....2-New Hampshire Reds....2-Easter Eggers....2-Red Sex Links, for a total of 14 chickens. There will also be 6-Fawn and White Runner ducks, 2-Saddleback Geese, and 15 Guinea keets. Now I have to work over the winter to prepare the set-ups for these and adding 2 more pygmy does. I have a plan for the brooders, but gotta get housing ready before they get out of the brooders. I plan on expanding the existing goat house to accomodate the additions to the herd.
This will get those that participated a representative here with us....and I thank ya all for making this much more fun....


----------



## Mike CHS

I wish I had taken some 'in progress' pictures of Teresa's latest coop but it was pretty cheap.  I split a bunch of 2x4's for her frame work and I doubt we have much $ in that thing and it is roomy.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm working on where I'm gonna put things to be honest Mike, my big fenced area seems to be getting smaller...
However, I'm thinking of putting the structures outside of the fence so the space is taken from the unfenced areas and opens into the fenced area. The only real structure will be a chicken and guinea area and a 8'x3' box type hut for the ducks, but it will be in the existing duck yard.


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like you are going to need a couple more heating pads!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Sounds like you are going to need a couple more heating pads!


Yeh, we have 4 right now, but the keets won't get here until May or June, so we shouldn't need more than that. I also am considering using 1 or 2 of the ceramic heater bulbs for reptiles with the keets....they have to stay @95° for the first week or 2....can't remember exactly, but will research it on BYC before then.....


----------



## Bruce

Why would Guinea keets be any different than chicks or ducklings or poults or goslings? MHP cave works for all of them. As you know, chicks *MUST* be in a 24x7 ambient temp of 95° for a week, then 90°, then 85° then 80° because "they say" so it must be true  Except that chicks have no such need, far from it, as I know you already know


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is my understanding it is because they are smaller and a bit more sensitive to temp fluctuation, and being smaller than chicks they are a little weaker, but feather out faster on higher protein diet, like gamebird starter.


----------



## Bruce

Hopefully someone on the MHP thread has tried keets and can provide information. You might want to ask specifically since searching might be WAY more than tedious. If you don't want to post there, I'll do it for you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have a few questions to go with that, so will see what response I get on Guineas 101 thread....if nothing, I'll try MHP.


----------



## AClark

@Bruce sweet feed is usually an "all stock" feed - so if alpaca's aren't ok with copper like sheep aren't, it'll be fine. 

Fred, the barred rock hens are great, they are some of my favorites. I have a mix of those, Buff Orpingtons, a couple of easter eggers, a single rhode island red hen, and then my little bantams. I get the better eggs out of the barred rocks, they are bigger. 
I have 3 little Black Copper Maran x buff orpington chicks right now, and they are pretty wild looking. One might be the White Leghorn roosters, hard to tell. They're in my office with the heat lamp since it's been getting cold at night and even though they have some feathers, I'm a bit iffy on putting them out in the barn even with the light yet.


----------



## CntryBoy777

A little while ago, during your absence @AClark , I asked for suggestions on chickens and decided to get some of each of the suggested as representatives here....since ya wasn't here to participate....and Mike was the only one to suggest Barred Rocks...and I decided to get 3, ya can be here as a Barred Rock. I wanted to try several different breeds and thought it would be fun to do so....anyway, I wanted to explain to ya just what was going on and include ya in the Flock....


----------



## AClark

Definitely could put me down on the barred rocks, they are pretty and good layers. I also like the easter eggers. I have a barred rock/easter egger cross and her eggs are pretty nice. They are really big and rose colored. 
Personally, I like my mutt chickens. I'm not picky on having purebreds or raising purebreds, especially since all eggs taste the same no matter what color they are. I'm working on a more dual purpose thought process, good eggs and meaty enough to eat, since you have to do something with the extra roosters. Currently I have 2 young roosters and 1 adult that are destined for the freezer.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> I see that TSC sells "Producer's Pride 12% Sweet Feed" - 50 pounds/$10. I'll have to check what they have at the co-op. I expect if it is safe for sheep it would be safe for alpacas. No copper like in goat feed.


They have sweet feed and an all stock sweet feed. Get the all stock. It's what I give my sheep.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Nothing major really to report here...have had some good weather, but tomorrow is going to be a really Ducky day with rain and falling temps down to a low of 34° tomorrow nite. I will light the pilots on the wall heaters tomorrow. I didn't get the winter pea seeds out today as planned...I misstepped in the shower the other nite and a my knee cracked and has been complaining at me since and walking around chunking out seed didn't seem to be important enough to endure. I have started seeing little green filaments coming up, so I'm guessing the rye grass is starting to sprout in different areas. We got a pound of spinach seed today at the CoOp and Joyce got a small patch planted in the garden....we like spinach and ducks are suppose to like it too, so we'll see how it goes. I did work with Joyce a couple of days in the garden getting the overgrowth out and it is looking much better.....gonna get a load of sand dumped and mix it with all that packed clay out there to loosen it up some and help the drainage at root level. If we get frost the live oaks will be dropping their leaves in one big drop....I did get the equipment back from the shop, so all 3 are running....only cost $275....and thought it was Great....so, that gives us a 4,000watt generator, bagger mower, and the dr trimmer. The mower will certainly help with the leaves and the trimmer will help with cleaning up the ditch area. I'm also interested in testing it out to see if I might could use it for some hay.....if the goats will eat it fine, if not it can be used for bedding if nothing else, could save me some bucks anyway....and if this ryegrass out grows what I planted last year there will certainly be enough to test it out on. When this leg straightens out I'll get back on the cleanup detail....the fire will come in handy for warmth in the cooler temps that are coming.....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Mike was the only one to suggest Barred Rocks


Sorry I didn't see your request.  I haven't been on BYH a lot lately, so I missed it.  You can add my vote for Barred Rocks.  As you know, I'm keeping mostly ducks. But, I want to keep a few chickens, just because.  We both agree that the Barred Rocks are our favorites.  So, They are smart, friendly, great bug chasers, and not aggressive with the other chickens.  So, maybe next April or May, we will get some more Barred Rocks and turkey poults.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know ya been busy @Devonviolet , and ya can certainly be represented with a barred rock....but, I was thinking ya would be represented by the saddle-back geese....that was why I asked the question about being a "Mother Goose".....


----------



## Devonviolet

Ah, I get it!  I thought you were asking what our favorite breed of chicken was.  So, absolutely, I would love to be represented by Mother Goose!  . . .  And exactly what is this for???     I must have missed it somewhere along the line.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Devonviolet said:


> Ah, I get it!  I thought you were asking what our favorite breed of chicken was.  So, absolutely, I would love to be represented by Mother Goose!  . . .  And exactly what is this for???     I must have missed it somewhere along the line.


At first we were discussing chickens, then @Bruce asked if I was going to get some of all the ones suggested, but I was limiting it to 12-14, so with others chiming in, I thought that it would be fun and interesting for the group to be represented here at the Lazy A** Acres by the breeds that they suggested as I worked out the numbers. So, it ends up with the list that I posted the other day. The most popular breed suggested was the Welsummers....but, since I'm ordering 6 runner ducks and 2 goslings, and you have the geese, I was designating them as your representative here. I did say y'all, the group, were thought of much more Highly than chickens or birds, but thought it would be nice to share each day with your representative here....


----------



## Bruce

A POUND of spinach seed??? You are going to have it coming out your ears!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was only $3 and if the ducks like it, it will get eaten....and we have 3 freezers....


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> A POUND of spinach seed??? You are going to have it coming out your ears!


At least they aren't like turnip seeds. So cheap and they're so tiny...Planted 1/2 lb turnips one year and I think every one of them came up.
Useless information, in case ya ever wondered..
(counts are approximate, vary with variety)
Spinach Seed Count 
1 Ounce: 2,250 Seeds
1/8 Pound: 4,500 Seeds
1/4 Pound: 9,000 Seeds
1/2 Pound: 18,000 Seeds
1 Pound: 36,000 Seeds

Turnip Seed Count
1 Ounce: 10,000 Seeds
1/8 Pound: 20,000 Seeds
1/4 Pound: 40,000 Seeds
1/2 Pound: 80,000 Seeds
1 Pound: 160,000 Seeds


----------



## Pastor Dave

I didn't respond to your poll because I have no poultry. I think you should get NZW rabbits. That would be New Zealand Whites for you Non-Rabbit folks. So, I would like to be represented by that or a variation of it on your Lazy A$$ Acres Farm. See what I did there? Newly represented on your farm, and already your farm is bringing in more money.


----------



## Mike CHS

I think our sheep ate more of the rye grass seed than got settled onto the ground but it is coming up decently.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I appreciate your request and "Hidden" and subliminal message there @Pastor Dave , but I'm not much of a rabbit person and tho Joyce did raise and show rabbits when she lived in Michigan, she has no desire to return to raising them and absolutely refuses to cook them...so, it is with deep regret that I must pa$$ by that reque$t  and settle for poultry and goats. If it makes ya feel better tho, ya are the inspiration for trying to make some hay out of the extra growth here and going to attempt to do....


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> Spinach Seed Count
> ...
> 1 Pound: 36,000 Seeds


OK then! Even if @CntryBoy777 has a relatively poor germination rate, he'll have many THOUSANDS of spinach plants. Might make a nice lawn for the ducks to mow


----------



## CntryBoy777

However, that would be if they were all planted at one time, but if some now and some in March, then there would be a gap between the sowing and reaping.....and if, the remainder was put into the freezer, the same pkg could plant more next Fall without having to buy more....so, $3 well spent....


----------



## Bruce

And the next spring 
and the next fall 
and the next spring 
and ..... 

I'm not quibbling about the price. Cheaper than buying several packets. Definitely succession plant. And with that much in the ground harvesting baby spinach doesn't hurt. I'm sometimes loath to pick small plants because it means they won't produce as much "people forage".  Then, of course, when the plants finally do get big, there is too much and they go to seed. I'm not a very good gardener.


----------



## Baymule

Fred's gonna change his name to Popeye


----------



## Latestarter

Throw some to the wind in the back pasture(s) the deer and hogs will love you for it


----------



## CntryBoy777

This morning we put Soli out in his cage and around 10am I went out and placed him down out in the duck yard....
 ...this is the very first time his feet touched dirt. It took him a bit to get comfortable enough to walk around and start billing in the hay, dirt, and mud....he stayed in the yard for about an hour before finding the hole in the fence and ventured out where the others were....they avoid him like the plague, but as the day wore on they relaxed some, but still didn't want to get too close to him. I put him up with them in the pen tonite and it took about 4-5 cycles around the yard to get them all in....it is sure funny how 1 8wk old duck and control 11 fully grown ones just by moving around. They are still squabbling a bit, but I am sure they will be just fine...it may take a day or 2 tho....cause to them it is a new routine...


----------



## Mike CHS

I guess that no matter the type of critter, they all have similar quirks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I guess anything new added always jumbles the hierarchy, even if it is only 1....


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like they are the exact opposite of chickens! The older ones chase the younger ones.


----------



## Devonviolet

Week before last, we let our Khaki Campbell's out, for the first time.  Their first forey was in the closed chicken yard with no other birds in there. The next day, I put just the geese in with them.  The geese were interested, but didn't get aggressive.  After a while, I put the ducklings back in their pen. 

The next day, I put about 1/2 of the ducks & chickens in with the ducklings. They were all totally uninterested.  So I opened the gate & ushered everyone out into the yard. Interestingly, the geese were following them around and Rome was being a bit aggressive - as in lowering his head & walking toward the little ones with his beak open.  So, I just followed them around & redirected the geese. Eventually they lost interest & went their separate ways. 

Now the ducklings go out, I've noticed that they don't go into the pools.  Now that I think of it, they don't go in the pool in their pen either. We have a step into & out of the pools. Is there something else I should do?  Is that normal?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Depending on the age and height of the pool, I might would pick at least one up and put them in the pool. Ours were a bit skiddish with the new pool, so I went to it and splashed in the water with my hand for about 5min while talking to them to encourage them to try it....I've done this ever since we have had them, so they are used to it....about 10 mins after a couple jumped in from the ground and others followed. It took them 3days to get used to the bags of rocks staying still and not monsters, before they would use them....now they line up to climb the rocks and jump in. I would first try to encourage them by splashing your hand in the pool...the sound of rushing or running water drives them crazy....
Be sure and keep me posted @Devonviolet


----------



## Devonviolet

I had thought about doing that. However, they all think DH and I are big green monsters. There will be no picking one of them up and putting it in the pool.  The only way we can catch one of them, is to use the fishnet, and that would stress that ducklings out, too much for them to benefit from putting them in the pool.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Devonviolet said:


> I had thought about doing that. However, they all think DH and I are big green monsters. There will be no picking one of them up and putting it in the pool.  The only way we can catch one of them, is to use the fishnet, and that would stress that ducklings out, too much for them to benefit from putting them in the pool.


Something else ya can do then, is to use the shower setting on your hose nozzle and let them here the sound of the water spraying into the pool...it should peak their interest...tho, will wait til the big green monsters leave the area...LOL...


----------



## Devonviolet

Yeah, I can see it now . . . white ducks come running, with beaks open (to catch the spray), chasing the Khakis away.  Hopefully, the white ones will get tired of it, and let the brown ones play.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sounds like it is time for another $15 pool @Devonviolet ....that'll solve that problem...


----------



## Bruce

Maybe a trail of their favorite snacks leading up to the pool would get them interested.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Maybe a trail of their favorite snacks leading up to the pool would get them interested.


You have a really good point, Bruce. 
We have something else going on tomorrow, so can't do it. But on Friday, we can let the ducklings out before the rest of the birds. So they won't have to compete with the more aggressive birds. 
DH built a ramp into and out of one of the pools. We can sprinkle some crimped oats (their favorite grain) on the ramp, to give them the idea, of what they are supposed to do. 

They all are able to drink from the pools - even the smallest ones.  Here they were this morning.



 

So, I'm hoping, once they figure out the ramp leads into & out of the water, they can start swimming like a "normal" duck.


----------



## CntryBoy777

DV I could always bring Lil Bit over and she would be Glad to show them..... ...that's her on the bags of rocks coming out of the pool.....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> DV I could always bring Lil Bit over and she would be Glad to show them.....View attachment 39873 ...that's her on the bags of rocks coming out of the pool.....


SURE!  We would LOVE to have Lil Bit show our girls how its done!!!  We'd love a visit from you & Joyce too!!!

When I was out milking, I got a pic of the cedar Plank, that DH put in the pool yesterday.


 
Hopefully, we will get them to use it tomorrow. Who knows . . . maybe they will figure it out, today, and we won't have to "teach" them tomorrow.


----------



## Baymule

Haha! Ducks! Now why aren't they acting like ducks? LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has been 2 nights and 3 days with Soli trying to "Fit In" with the 11....so, I thought I'd update the happenings. It is getting better, but there still isn't any that will allow him to hang around them....tho, the distance isn't nearly as great. Unfortunately Joyce left the gap gate open and the dang marauding Dotties got into the duck yard and chased him out of the duck pen....Wild Thang was pecking his head and attacking with her feet like a rooster....I happened to be going to the goats for their main feed time, so I told Joyce and she took care of them....tho, Wild Thang would've made a quick trip to the Freezer if I would've gone. I told Joyce that'll be one bird that will be a Joy to put out of my misery....
Soli is fine, no damage is done....but I did learn a valuable lesson...if chickens ever hatch a duck again, I'll take the hatchlings from her and brood them...he still has the imprint of the hen that he spent 3wks with and it doesn't help him being a lone duckling either. Anyway, they are getting settled and Soli is still figuring out the whole new big world and mates he has been subjected to. While I was doing final rounds and was with the ducks, Lightning happened by and began sampling the duck hay.... ...I guess the grass was greener on this side of the fence....and it is always "Sweeter" when it is "Stolen" from a different animal...
The dad-gum skeeters, wasps, and ladybugs are back and swarming...had to turn the AC back on today it got to 78° inside and I was suffacating....Joyce argued with me about turning the heat off yesterday....she is so cold natured ya would never think she was from Michigan........as I was headed up to the house from final rounds I saw this.... ...it is much bigger and brighter in person than the pic, but that is about all for this update....but, never fear....there'll always be More.....


----------



## Bruce

Why don't the ducks just fly into the "pond". Heck it isn't really more than a jump. I have chickens that will hop up on top of stuff higher than the sides of the pool.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The difference is "Location, Location, Location"....there legs are much shorter and the location of the legs makes a huge difference....but, a chicken can't swim and float as good on that water as a duck can.......the leg movement also hinders their ability to climb or jump.


----------



## Mike CHS

This quick change in the weather has brought the bugs out.  We have been inundated with Kudzu Bugs for the last couple of days.  They are everywhere and in everything.


----------



## Latestarter

Same here, Dallas set a new record today for temp... guess it was in the 90s. Didn't get quite that hot here, but very warm. Was warm and damp this morning and I had to turn on the AC just to dry the inside air out. the house is swarming with wasps of several types. There are the red and brown wasps, and some other really thin ones. It's crazy. Haven't seen the lady bugs in huge numbers yet, but still have piles of dead ones in the shed from last year.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think that cold snap has everything looking for their winter hideout....the wasps have abandoned their nests and are flying around aimlessly looking and stinging anything they contact....Comet got stung today.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Latestarter said:


> Same here, Dallas set a new record today for temp... guess it was in the 90s. Didn't get quite that hot here, but very warm. Was warm and damp this morning and I had to turn on the AC just to dry the inside air out. the house is swarming with wasps of several types. There are the red and brown wasps, and some other really thin ones. It's crazy. Haven't seen the lady bugs in huge numbers yet, but still have piles of dead ones in the shed from last year.


Shop Vac works well on those Joe especially if ya put some soapy water in the canister and use it as a wet vac, then dump it in the ditch...works for wasps too.


----------



## Latestarter

Nah... gonna just wait till a prolonged cold snap and open up the fascia board to let that cold air pour in. Then I'll seal up all their entries so they can't get back in there again next year. I nee to climb up in the attic and re-screen the gable end vents as well.


----------



## greybeard

Most wasps can stand a LOT of cold as long as they're out of direct wind and stay dry. They just somehow put their bodies into a type of hibernation. They cluster up too, sort of like bees do.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They sure do....I burned a bunch of them last year in an old dead tree, they were clustered under some bark, but it was cold out when I cut it down so they stayed in it....but that fire got em Popping....


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like you might need to start on "plan B" Joe! I guess you could seal them all into the eaves. Your own "Egyptian tomb".


----------



## CntryBoy777

We had a thunder shower today that lasted just a little over an hour and got 1.7" of rain with it....abd for all of ya that don't have ducks, I thought I'd share a few pics of them doing what ducks do....
    I think it is safe to say that, that area has very few winter pea seeds left in it to sprout........while it was still raining the water was deep enough for them to swim in and they were having a Blast.....the ground is so dry tho, that once it stopped it absorbed rather quickly. Here is a pic of Joyce's spinach patch..... ...the sprigs of green to the right of the puddle is spinach and 2/3 of the plot is under the water, it should be okay tho as it absorbed by sundown. There is more rolling in and should be here in about 30 min. I walked around the pasture and saw the rye grass is coming on and the winter peas are swollen, so it should begin to green the pasture up here shortly.....


----------



## Latestarter

Now those are some happy ducks


----------



## Bruce

That is a lot of "wet" in a short time. Got any peas held back that you could plant?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw, I only got 10#, but I sowed mostly in the goat area, cause I figured they'd get after them and they don't venture to the goat end of the fenced in area....I do have some rye grass seed left in case I need to reseed some spots....


----------



## goatgurl

I laughed when I saw your sack of rocks by the duck pool @CntryBoy777.  I don't have a sack of rocks but do have a couple of big rocks that the younger ducks climb on to get in the pool.  seems like they never need help getting out tho.  they make me laugh with their antics.


----------



## CntryBoy777

goatgurl said:


> I laughed when I saw your sack of rocks by the duck pool @CntryBoy777.  I don't have a sack of rocks but do have a couple of big rocks that the younger ducks climb on to get in the pool.  seems like they never need help getting out tho.  they make me laugh with their antics.


Well if I had any sizeable rocks around here I would've used some, for sure....but, we don't have any in this neighborhood and certainly no mountains anywhere nearby....so, I just got 6 bags of gravel...3 in and 3 out...for them to use. I left them in the bags so all I have to pickup is 3 instead of trying to scoop loose gravel out when I changed the water. Their nails are scratching the plastic, so I'll have to come up with something else before too long....


----------



## Bruce

Oh could I get you some DANDY rocks for your ducks if only the shipping cost wouldn't break both of us!


----------



## Mike CHS

It is REALLY too bad you aren't closer since I can give you all of the sizable rocks (and boulders if you wish) that you can handle.


----------



## Bruce

Well, Fred DOES now have a truck .... Not THAT far to your place Mike.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I kinda do have that thought in mind, but it will be at least a couple of wks before I could make it over there Mike for a visit. I will be about an hour south of ya this coming Saturday, but have some family business to attend to....and going and coming back in a day won't leave much time to detour. So, I will be calling ya in a wk or so to try and set something up, probably on a week day and depending on weather....


----------



## Mike CHS

I know how those things work out. If only an hour out let me know and we can come your way to save you time.  I doubt any rocks will be transferred but we can touch base for a meal or something.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks Mike, but have to meet my DD#3 and don't know how long everything will take....I hate rushing stuff and would rather to have nothing else pushing the agenda....makes for a better visit, imo and would rather have a couple of hrs or so without being rushed....


----------



## CntryBoy777

You know, it is really nice when your animals think enough about ya to try to help with duties and chores....the past few nites when I have gone to the goat pen to shut the side gate and check on the goats for the last time for the day, Lightning has had his head in the way and being an obstacle. The side gate is a double gate and one side has a bottom rod latch on it that slides into a 10" galvanized nipple in the ground and locks in place....I hold it open with bale twine. Well, earlier today I was feeding the cats on the back porch before going to the ducks...usual routine, before the goats....while I was standing there I hear a strange noise and my brain goes into recall as to what it might could be....it took a moment, but it came to me that it was that rod sliding in the bracket mounted on the gate...I didn't have a clear view of it, so I stepped to where I did and Lightning immediately looked up and bleeted, I could tell that the gate was almost shut, but knew I'd be messing with it shortly anyway. Well, after the ducks I went over there and he was prancing around and I thanked him for his help...he had busted the bale twine, pushed the gate, and turned the rod to unlock it and missed the nipple by about an inch....here is the gate after I got the hole from the backside of the nipple so I could close it....
 
Since the ground was soft he moved the nippled just alittle so it wouldn't fit...so I had to bump it with the heel of my boot to get it back in line.....I figured it was the thought that counted, so he got some extra pellets and a good rubbing for it....


----------



## Bruce

That was darned nice of him! Did he make sure everyone was on the right side of the gate before he closed it?


----------



## CntryBoy777

It took him sometime to manage it, so they weren't when he started, but by the time I got over there they were...


----------



## Bruce

Hopefully he won't help you by opening the gate in the morning before you are ready!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw, they are on the opposite side of the gates....but he has been studying the carabiners and chains on the gates of the fenced area, but can't get there until I let them out of their house area....


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm glad my sheep don't get too inquisitive.


----------



## Baymule

Smart goat, putting everyone up at night for you! Give him a treat!


----------



## CntryBoy777

He really is a character and fairly smart, but he is the worst one with Star....if I could ever break him of that he'd be the best we have....by far he would be the easiest to train for tricks and stuff. Comet is only interested in his gut and what is going in it next....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Naw, they are on the opposite side of the gates....but he has been studying the carabiners and chains on the gates of the fenced area, but can't get there until I let them out of their house area....


Studying the chains eh? And what is to keep him from studying the ropes as well? And taking one over to the gate, reaching it over and pulling up the cane bolt? Huh? Huh?


----------



## CntryBoy777

He has to learn how to braid hay first, cause there isn't any rope available to him in the pen....and the baling twine is busted now....so, it is too short to reach....but, he is the one that springs off the side of the house, so he can Jump pretty good....I have to be careful how close anything is to the outer fences....


----------



## Bruce

Well I hope he isn't THAT smart!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Today was an interesting day around here, it started on a very serious note....but, the day ended with a good laugh....well sorta...but, since ya won't be involved in the cleanup...I'm sure it will just be hilarious....but ya need a few years on ya to fully understand it.
We'll start at the beginning....it was a dreary overcast chilly morning here and I was sitting on the porch thinking about the day and a few other things, when the Dotties let out a hollar and it wasn't the usual chatter....I sprang up and hopped to the end of the porch to see what was up and there was a coyote, fox, or dog with one in its mouth....I hollared out and booked inside grabbing guns as I went and slide down the stairs, jumped into the boots and headed out the door and down behind the bird house and around the fence towards the field and ditch area...the location of the attack....made a quick count of the Dotties as I zoomed by and there were 10 and I figured 1 on the nest....one had lost some feathers, so I figured she was the one that was in the mouth....I walked the property from the ditch back out to the road looking for any movement and crossed the ditch to check the back fields, still nothing. As I came back by the Dottie yard I closed their gate. I did find a cluster of feathers in the field, but it was grassy so no prints....I believe it was a fox and it is probably denning on the ditch bank....so, I'll keep a close watch on that area and now have added incentive to get started on the cleanup over there. Until I get the critter we will only let the Dotties out while we are here, but shut them up in their yard if we leave. We don't want to run them in the fenced area because they have already attacked Soli and don't want them to injure or kill him....he still thinks he is a chicken and wants to run with them, but the only one that will tolerate him is the one that hatched him....all the others attack. So, we would rather lose a Dottie than Soli.
Now, after the excitement we had to run to town and I picked up some coax and a splitter to hook up another TV....we got home and I am going to run the coax thru the air return into another room to keep from drilling holes and such....so, I remove the covers and vaccuum them off....using the shop vac....looked into the air return and there was so much dust in there it looked like snow....guess it has never been cleaned since the house was built in '87.....well, I was just sucking it up with the shop vac and focused on the task at hand with a flashlight in one hand and vaccuum in the other....I reached in as far as I could and got it pretty good, but have to go to the other room to get the last couple of feet of the return....I turn the vac off and got my butt up off the floor, as I turned around I noticed a clunp of dust by the dresser and hit the on button....then I noticed this growing cloud of dust in the air and look at the vac....then I remembered it was setup for wet vac and the dry filter had been removed and it was blowing dust out the back end of the vac....I immediately turned it off and began to laugh really loud....Joyce came in and asked what was so funny....I told her I was doing my Lilly Monster imitation and blowing dust everywhere as I vaccuumed...  .....now, I have to go in there and endust the whole room before bedtime, cause it is my bedroom....


----------



## Mike CHS

I know you just had to be using some choice words before the laugh got there.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I certainly asked myself WTF was ya Thinkin?....


----------



## Latestarter

Too funny Fred. Sorry man, I feel for ya. I'm starting to do stuff that reveals I'm getting a bit forgetful myself...  Hope you're able to catch the feather puller before it makes a meal of anything.


----------



## Mike CHS

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, I certainly asked myself WTF was ya Thinkin?....



I would probably have some kind of complex if I could remember all of the times I have had to ask myself that.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well Mike, I didn't want ya to feel like the lone stranger from the other day....it sure happens to all of us...it is just a few willing to Admit it....


----------



## Baymule

I had the shop vac turned the wrong way the other day, but I caught it pretty quick! Gotta pay attention to those things!

Hope you catch the chicken snatcher soon!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well Mike, I didn't want ya to feel like the lone stranger from the other day....it sure happens to all of us...it is just a few willing to Admit it....


Those with enough self esteem to recognize no one is perfect


----------



## Mike CHS

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well Mike, I didn't want ya to feel like the lone stranger from the other day....it sure happens to all of us...it is just a few willing to Admit it....



I do appreciate the effort to let me be a little less humble.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, today brought some interesting developments. After the past couple of days and the almost loss of a hen, I decided to get me a varmint gun....made a trip to my favorite place to get stuff like that to see what they had....it is a pawn and gun shop with a really helpful staff that is honest and good prices. I went in and started chatting with the owner and seeing what he had....there was a Winchester 94 30/30 there for $349 and was looking at it and told the guy I was wanting to put a scope on it....he said that would be difficult on that model, but he had one that already had a scope on it, so I was checking it out...as we were talking I asked how much...he replied $359...I told him Sold!!....the scope was set on peep thru rings and it is a low light scope....Bushnell 71-3946C....I was filling out the paperwork and he was typing in the background check....he said that he didn't believe it....I asked what he meant, expecting a fiasco, and he said it was the fastest background check he'd seen come back Approved. I finshed the paperwork told him I needed a box of shells....paid and walked out. I got home and it was time to feed the goats and took a pic of the rye grass popping up in their pen....
   and just like a kid with a new toy I just had to go shoot some, since I've never shot a 30/30. I booked towards the back fields not wanting to petrify the animals...crossed the ditch and was looking as to where to place the cardboard I had taken with me....I scanned to the left and something caught my eye, I looked and focused and realized it was a stinkin coyote, he saw me about this same time and I wasn't ready to shoulder and shoot...it was still slung on the shoulder...it went back into the woods, but didn't bound off...so, I chambered a round and clicked the safety, but nothing....tried looking thru the scope, but I don't have a lot of experience with them and it was out of focus....as I stepped down the field I was watching for movement and on the fourth step I saw shadow movement and I aimed in the general direction into the brush and shot. I didn't see anything moving off and stood there for several minutes but nothing happened, so I shot again just to let it know it isn't welcomed. So, after seeing it, I'm glad that I got something to drop it with given a better opportunity. Here's a pic.... ....anyway, I guess I have to do research and cram on hunting coyote, so I can get the rascal....


----------



## Mike CHS

That will do the job.  I have one that I have shot very little but they are guns that last forever.


----------



## Bruce

Dang coyote couldn't even give you a day to sight in the gun??? Geez. Well I hope it stays away now that it knows you have the 30/30. If not, I hope he gives you a nice clean shot.

Heard coyotes off to the east last night.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Me too!!....just looking for opportunity....if I'm out I'll be ready.


----------



## Mike CHS

They have lost most of their fear of humans and are pretty brazen now.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Funny thing about it is ya can't hear any yipping, howling, or anything....that is one reason I was looking for it to be a fox, but it is definitely coyote....we used to hear them at night, but it has been a couple of yrs now we haven't heard anything.


----------



## Baymule

Coyotes have been quiet around here lately. Wonder if they moved to other territory. Need 'em to come back and eat the stray dogs that have showed up.


----------



## Bruce

Curious. I don't hear them when I'm in the house and they aren't that close to us when I do hear them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The house is well insulated, but I go out on the porch every hour or so and look at the sky and listen for sounds of the night. I've heard a couple of great horned owls out there tonite, but not a peep from the ducks and they are normally making low noises in disgruntlement amongst theirselves, but nothing tonite....not even goat hooves on the deck as they scratch or move around.....even the neighborhood dogs that are usually barking are quiet....we have dogs all around us....guess everything is snuggling down with the temp dropping, it's 43° here now going down into the 30s.


----------



## Latestarter

Yeah... can't really put a scope on a model 94 winchester as it ejects the shell upwards when you jack the lever. Looks like a Marlin .30-30... I have one and they're really nice brush guns. And as you know, you can mount a scope since they side eject. Range on them is only good out to about 100 yards though, after which bullet drop starts getting really staggering at a rapid rate. For that reason, I don't have a scope on mine. Quicker and easier to use in close quarters or brushy environments to get off quick shots at close targets. Using a common load and a zero sight @100 yards, you're looking at a 10+ inch drop at 200 yards. Some ammo combos (bullet weight and powder) aren't quite that dramatic, but you get the idea. So, doable if you're really familiar with your weapon, but not something to depend on for random and infrequent use and accuracy. Sure is fun to shoot though (of course most guns are)  Just wish the ammo wasn't so gosh danged expensive anymore. 

Check out the Sportsman's Guide for ammo, cheapest I've found. https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pro...e-ammo/30-30-winchester-ammo?d=121&c=96&s=918

Sorry you weren't prepared for that 'yote... Next time for sure. Just practice up and get 'er sighted in. Don't expect you'll have any shots over 100 yards there where you are. Or if so, you can prepare for them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh Joe....I'm not a scope person, but wanted it for the early morning late evening ability to see the varmint...it does have the peep thru sights so can take a shot without the scope, also with the thick brush it will help in spotting them. As far as the expense of rounds I agree, but there isn't very much that isn't expensive these days, but once it is zeroed in it will be well worth it to get the job done....


----------



## greybeard

I prefer an open sight semi-auto for fur bearing varmints and feral hogs. I rarely see a single by himself and getting off multiple shots without taking eyes off the sight aperture or target is a plus. A good barrel mounted green or red tac light is too. 
ChiCom  SKS is my preferred weapon for that. Ammo is extremely cheap and very plentiful.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@greybeard I knew I should've check with ya first....but, for future reference would that be Russian or Chinese made....or does it really matter?....and which light color do ya prefer?


----------



## Latestarter

chicom - Chinese Communist... It's originally a Russian design (Kalashnikov) Red (IMHO) is better than green as it works best day and night. Many tac lights come with both... you choose by clicking through.

Edit... tac light or dot scope? I was referring to the dot scopes with choice of dot color.


----------



## Bruce

This suggests you aren't going to just go out and buy one and where does one get the ammo?? Not that I have any personal need but I did look it up having no idea what it was (other than a rifle, I am at least THAT intelligent  )
http://www.southernohiogun.com/longguns/sks-rifles/chinese-sks-rifle-7-62x39cal.html


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya can order on line or buy at most any gun store....I haven't checked WalMart, but as GB said it is readily available.


----------



## Mike CHS

I bought our SKS at Bud's Gun Shop online.  We bought 3 Mosin Nagant rifles from them also  several years ago.  We kept one and gave one each as Christmas gifts to our boys several years ago.   I think they were like $119 each but I'm not seeing them listed now.


----------



## greybeard

Nothing wrong with a Mosin if you like bolt actions.
For big game, where you are hunting one animal/one shot it would certainly be fine. I just don't like that funky safety, and how high you have to rotate the bolt up but get a good one, it can be an extremely accurate rifle with superb range.




Of course, 1/2 your county will know you're shooting it tho.. they're a bit ..noisy.


----------



## Latestarter

My late dad bought 3 mosin nagant rifles way back when I was a kid in the early 60s. Don't recall where they came from (origin or purchase place - I think Sears) and he's dead and gone and I have no idea where they went. I know he gave one to my brother, who had it "sportified" and took it to Africa on a safari hunt. They were used by the Russians as sniper rifles way back in the day. Not just loud, uncomfortable to shoot as well. The one I shot had a bit of a kick and the stock/butt plates weren't exactly designed for comfort.


----------



## Bruce

Wouldn't a really loud sniper rifle be a bit dangerous for the sniper? One shot, it better be good and you better get gone real fast since the enemy will have a pretty good idea where the shot came from??


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce - have you seen the movie Enemy at The Gates?  The Russian soldier used a Mosin.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Had a Russian SKS back in mid 90's. I was surprised at the accuracy with open sights. Most powerful gun I had shot to that point. Now I have a Marlin .243 with synthetic stock and scope. I would like to get low light scope or night vision scope. I purchased it for the coyote surplus around here.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> Bruce - have you seen the movie Enemy at The Gates?  The Russian soldier used a Mosin.


Nope.


----------



## Mike CHS

It's a good story but graphic as is expected for a war movie.


----------



## Latestarter

Most snipers are taking a single shot from a Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong way away. One shot, one kill. By the time anyone with the target realizes what's happened, it's too late and odds of locating the shooter are very slim. The bullet is traveling faster than the speed of sound so the target goes down before the sound of the shot arrives. In addition, since it's a war zone, typically there's shooting going on all around so no way to tell which shot came from whom.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Finally, I made it back home...about an hour ago....much later than anticipated. I could give an account of things, but if I did most of y'alls opinion of me would probably change, cause I regressed to my truck driving days...after blowing a tire on my truck as I was descending a Mountain in Alabama. I was on the ground for 2 hrs under the truck trying to get the wonderfully placed and engineered spare tire from under the truck....the truck did not have a tire tool kit, or a jack....so, ya can just imagine the words that were flying under the truck. I was extremely lucky that DD3 brought her hubby's Colarado instead of her challenger.....I can certainly Promise and Assure ya that I will NEVER be in that situation EVER again....period!!....I would just Love to take that amazing team of engineers that designed that system to lunch one day....and the Executive that APPROVED that lame-a** design. Wrestling with a tire on the side of the road....while laying under the truck at the bottom of a mountain in Alabama wbile wearing a Mississippi State Bulldog cap is not my idea of a good way of spending a Sat afternoon.
However, even tho I am sore in many different areas on my body....the trip was enjoyable and worth it....this is the reason for the trip....and really glad that other plans were put off in meeting up with @Mike CHS .
This will become an addition to our Adventures here come Dec....


----------



## Latestarter

Fantastic Fred! Congrats! what a cute little thing  Methinks the two of you are already bonding 


CntryBoy777 said:


> ...and really glad that other plans were put off in meeting up with @Mike CHS .



Sorry, my mind isn't functioning at the moment... So does this mean that you DID meet up with Mike, or that the meet got postponed (put off)?

Sorry about the flat experience. That cable lift system underneath the bed of the GM trucks can be a real pain. The reel cable is actually long enough that if you unspool it, you can pull the tire all the way out from underneath to get it off the cable. I always threw the dead tire in the bed and reeled the cable back empty. Not having a jack or tire kit though, now that really sucks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

No Joe we didn't meet up....I didn't want to shove too much into one day, so opted for going there on a separate day. I was already facing about 10hrs of driving and I haven't done that in a long while, so I'm glad now that I didn't.....and will set it up here soon, but after I get tires put on this truck....
Thanks!! on the pup front....she is going to be fairly large, both her parents are and her head is shaped like her dad's....huge. I picked her up and she settled in my lap, licked my fingers, and went to sleep....the owners were shocked as to how fast she settled and wasn't yelping for her mom.....


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats!


----------



## Mike CHS

What breed is that puppy?  It's cute no matter what it is.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is a german shepherd....AKC registered....will get the papers in Dec with the pup........DD3 is paying for it as a thank you for spending time with the boys and teching them to fish....actually the boys told her that they thought PawPaw needed a dog....


----------



## greybeard

I last year dropped my spare out from under the truck and left it in the bed. Lawdy the dirt and debris that fell down when I winched the tire down!! It's still a 'brand new' 9 year old Goodyear tire right from the factory. Not dry rotted that I can see but I always use my phone to change a flat anyway unless it happens at home, which is usually the case.

Tires have gotten outrageous in price. 245/70/17 X 4 cost me $528 last Wed, and they weren't top of the line tires by any means, and I had to have one of those 1 day old tires warrantied in New Boston Thursday evening. I never get the advertised mileage out of a 60,000 mile tire anyway so this time I just bought some brand I never heard a 50,000 mile tire.
4th set of tires that has been on this '08 silverado and it has 105,000 miles on it. Spends more time on grass and iron ore than it does on pavement.


----------



## Latestarter

Damn GB that's some real short tire life... 25K per set? Does the iron ore wear them faster than pavement? IMHO you got off cheap at 4 for $500... I get more or less the standard/average semi-aggressive tread (M&S all season) tires and they run ~500 the pair. I generally get ~40K out of a set no matter how many miles more than that they're rated for. I used to get that kind because of where I drove in the mountains and weather in CO. Now I keep them for driving in the soft ground/mud I get here when it rains.
PawPaw DOES (did) need a dog! I think it's great Fred. I can't be without one... if SO's could be like a normal good dog, the divorce rate would plummet   Never complain, always there waiting and happy to see you, love unconditionally, short memory of your shortcomings/mistakes, & many would give their life for you without hesitation. Love my dogs. Shepherds are a fave breed of mine and I hope you got a good one. They DO need to have a job though to be real happy. So I hope you have something in mind for her  Even if it's just buckling a backpack on her and having her carry your tools and some water bottles around for you while you work.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> Damn GB that's some real short tire life... 25K per set? Does the iron ore wear them faster than pavement?



Well....I'm often just hard on equipment ........especially on rear tires...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Since it has been about 20yrs since I've had a dog....and even longer since I've had a smart dog, I will be working with her and doing quite a bit with her. We have plenty of area to do different things that can keep her entertained and busy. The biggest majority of the pups from the breeder are used for search and rescue, and police work....from detecting bombs, drugs, or K9 units.....so, she should be really intelligent and the energy to be trained.....heck, I need something else to mess with, right?.....but, it will be fun and I will enjoy the companionship......ya never know, we might just make a heck of a team.....still tossing it around, but leaning towards Gabriele as her name....calling her Gabbie.....it is German and means God's able bodied one.....


----------



## Southern by choice

Somehow I must find a good excuse to stop by... be still my heart. I will always love and they will always have a first place in my heart, the German Shepherd Dog.
I am so very excited for you. I know you know that though! 

This brings such joy to my heart, I look forward to all the pics and all the updates... there will never be too many for me!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Southern by choice said:


> Somehow I must find a good excuse to stop by... be still my heart. I will always love and they will always have a first place in my heart, the German Shepherd Dog.
> I am so very excited for you. I know you know that though!
> 
> This brings such joy to my heart, I look forward to all the pics and all the updates... there will never be too many for me!


I will do my best to not disappoint ya SBC....she is certainly a little sweetie and should end up being a big girl, but we'll just have to see as she develops.....Thanks!! for your confidence and support.....


----------



## Pastor Dave

That is a lot of determination spent on that spare. And, of course it's always roadside somewhere inconvenient.

Pretty pup. I've had German Shepherds and really like them too. I'm sure she will be a daddy's girl.


----------



## Southern by choice

CntryBoy777 said:


> I will do my best to not disappoint ya SBC....she is certainly a little sweetie and should end up being a big girl, but we'll just have to see as she develops.....Thanks!! for your confidence and support.....



Never a doubt ... you will do great with her. I just know it. 
I was thinking of pm you some pics of my olden days with some of my shepherds.
Wonderful memories of my dogs... and life with them.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Our pup is not a working breed, just a pet. She is growing out of her puppy looks at 7 months old. This is how she dines with me when late for supper and eating in the living room.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I must admit that 1 reason for making this decision at this time is the decline in my ability to provide security to all concerned here, against 2 and 4 legged varmints.....with the apparent direction that society is heading in and with adding more prey animals the assistance with protection and security will be greatly appreciated. I will feel safer with her as a companion here, and if I make a trip or Joyce does, then it will be much better for whoever is here by theirself.....if things do progress and I hang around long enough I may look to get another to aid in guarding the animals....but, not any time soon....I can only raise 1 at a time....


----------



## TAH

congrats on the GS.... very cute!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Believe it or not, the Boston Terrier male this female replaced was real good at home defense. He was 36 pounds at his sturdiest, and his breed size was 15-25lbs. 

She will be smaller,  but she alerts to noises well already. They do not back down either. They think they are bigger and tougher than they are. The security alert may be the advantage I would need in a given circumstance.


----------



## Baymule

Congrats on the puppy, sure is a cutie. I know that you will enjoy having this puppy and watching it grow up. You are now a Doggie Daddy!


----------



## Bruce

But poor @CntryBoy777 has to wait until next month to be a doggie daddy!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It gives me time to get prepared for her Arrival and not have to rush and buy a bunch of stuff....I can take my time and shop a bit....gotta get Gabbie a nice set up to grow into....
It is going to be an interesting development here, since everything here is absolutely terrified of dogs....it will upset some apple carts for a while I'm sure, but will just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Latestarter

You'll be amazed at how fast everything will settle back down. The animals will feel your vibe and go from there. They know you.


----------



## Pastor Dave

They will see her go from a playful pup to a mature dog and grow with her. Theyll adapt and she's smart enough to learn the ropes fast too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Went to town today to check on some tire prices...
After the blowout, I don't have much confidence in the rest of the rubber on the truck. So, before I line up another trip or 2 and 1 of them will be hauling some rocks back, hopefully....I got get some new shoes to ride on....since there isn't much difference in price, I've decided to get them in town....a set of Yokohama tires....gonna get them tomorrow or Wed depending on when they deliver the new couch tomorrow. The quote is $560+mount, balance+tax...but, they have a $50 rebate taken off the total balance. I've never heard of them, but are suppose to be a top rated tire. I feel your pain @greybeard , I'm hoping to get more than 25,000 miles out of them tho....
I did get 19.25mpg on the trip Saturday....thought that was pretty good for 70mph average.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have run Yokohama and had good service with them.

I put a couple of new tires on my Tacoma last spring and since I hadn't checked my spare for quite awhile I asked them to check the air.  The tire had never been on the ground but it was trashed.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've had more tire problems than I care to remember, so I try to keep the spare ready....the landfill is just a mile and a quarter up the road, so there always seem to be debris scattered on the road. I checked the air pressure in the spare before I left and glad I did....in my earlier days I have needed the apare and it would be flat, so I learned that years ago. While I was wrestling with it to get it out I was thankful the bed didn't have rocks in the bed....


----------



## High Desert Cowboy

Congratulations on the new pup.  And sorry about your blow out.  I hope your new ones last you a good long time and just remember it could be more expensive: you could be driving a dually


----------



## Latestarter

Sounds like the voice of experience there...


----------



## Baymule

I was a purchaser for a garbage company and I bought Yokohama tires for the garbage trucks. They were good tires.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm sure gonna give them a shot....they looked like a good one and they have a special on them thru Nov.


----------



## Pastor Dave

My FIL worked for a tire/garage for years as a mechanic before breaking out on his own at his shop at home. He always says Yokohamas are good tires.


----------



## greybeard

As far as I know, Yokohama makes tires for or in partnership with:
(General--sometimes sold under the Continental name..Continental owns majority stake in General)
Toyo.
BF Goodrich--Yokohama got into the US market only because BF Goodrich and Yokohama originally created a joint partnership in 1917 to create Yokohama. BFG was majority owner till theyy sold most of their stake
Hankook--Yokohama is part owner of this S. Korean company (sold at Walmart).
Kumho

They also bought out the old Mohawk Rubber Company (for those of you old enough to remember the Mohawk brand) and recently, that brand has resurfaced in specialty tires for the classic car restoration/vintage aftermarket crowd.

This, from the same good folks that brought us Pearl Harbor........


----------



## Farmer Connie

greybeard said:


> from the same good folks that brought us Pearl Harbor........


Mitsubishi corp made the Zero's and now my neighbor's car...


----------



## Bruce

Turned swords into plowshares 



Mike CHS said:


> The tire had never been on the ground but it was trashed.


Why was it trashed, was it under the bed? I've learned, fortunately NOT the hard way, to check the spare. Not that easy a task in the Prius but when I found only 12 PSI in the '95 Odyssey at ~6 years I am careful despite the effort.

I don't know which tires you are looking at but the 
Yokohama Parada Spec-X on tirerack is the top performer in street/sport Truck all-season
https://www.tirerack.com/tires/surveyresults/surveydisplay.jsp?type=SSTAS


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Congratulations on the pup! She is beautiful! I hope she does great for you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @Goat Whisperer , we sure hope so too, as long as I don't mess it up during the training process....


----------



## Pastor Dave

Ahhh, how much could you mess it up really?


----------



## Bruce

I suppose he could train the pup to chase ducks, chickens and goats


----------



## Pastor Dave

....................


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has been awhile since there has been an update on things around here....so, here goes...1st off everything is doing well, but it has been kinda slow with varying weather and getting side-tracked with other things....here is the new couch....
 ....it is much more comfortable than the old one. We did get some timely moisture for the seed that was sown.... ...this is the rye grass coming on and.....  ...this is the winter peas showing thru...of course this is on the goat end of the pasture.....it is a bit sparse on the other end.... ...I'm not sure, but I think these here have something to do with why....
I also got new rubber on the truck... ...just in case I need to make another day trip or 2, I won't have to be concerned about a blowout..........we'll be getting Gabbie in about 3-4wks and so I have a couple of excursions in mind to make before we get her and while weather is still comfortable.....we'll just have to see how things work out.....


----------



## Pastor Dave

Nice couch. Nice tires.


----------



## Latestarter

Now, just put the couch in the bed of the truck and you'll be road ready... Won't need hotel/motels, just crash on the couch


----------



## Bruce

Not sure it is big enough for both Fred AND Joyce though.


----------



## goatgurl

just dropping in to say .  nice looking couch, looks comfy.  with those new tires if you decide to do something crazy like make a road trip to texas let me know so I can visit everyone too.  hey to joyce.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It would be difficult for me to head Texas way and keep it quiet with so many involved....but hoping something can be worked out for sometime within the next couple of weeks and will certainly include ya @goatgurl in any plan announcement of it being set. Anytime is fine with me depending on weather and when most could set aside a time and place for a visit. I think @Latestarter is the closest, but @Devonviolet isn't much further.....I sure don't want to impose on anyone and invite myself....


----------



## Bruce

Ah go ahead @CntryBoy777, invite yourself!


----------



## Latestarter

What ^^ He said Fred. When the time comes/is right, let me know and I'll gladly host a meet up at my place. @Devonviolet @Baymule @goatgurl yourself, and anyone else who's of a mind will be more than welcome to visit.  I have a 5 burner grill and we can make something smell and taste nice for sure. I'm gonna be a bit tied up until the 30th as my daughter (arriving tomorrow night) will be here, so will need to plan around that. I think having a crowd this size here will kinda overwhelm her a bit as she's rather shy, but don't let that stop y'all! if it's gotta happen during, then we'll make it happen during.


----------



## Latestarter

Didn't think I had to say it Mike, but of course you and Teresa are most welcome as well, if you're up for the drive. I know it will make for a longer trip for you folks and you have (many) more animals to deal with.


----------



## Baymule

Go for it! I can make the egg nog! And bring a side dish too!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Oh for a reason to travel to TX...


----------



## Mike CHS

Joe - I think those things are understood by all of us.  I think there is pretty much a universal invitation.


----------



## Devonviolet

I talked to DH and we would be happy to open our house for a couple, for a visit.  We have a small spare room, but will have to do some measuring, as we recently bought a new full size, upright freezer and put it in there.  We are planning to put a similar size freezer next to it, today.  We have a nice full height queen size air mattress.  My son and his wife slept on it and said it was very comfortable.  If it doesn't fit in the spare room, we could always inflate it in the living room, at bedtime and deflate it in the morning.  The air pump that came with it, makes it a breeze  to do that very quickly.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Go for it! I can make the egg nog! And bring a side dish too!


Watch out for the eggnog!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was a very eventful day today, it started off really well at about 5:30am....gathered up all the things I could think of that I might need and loaded them in the truck....gave Joyce a kiss and pulled out the drive right at 6 and I was on my way. I always stop at a McDs in Holly Springs for a sausage biscuit when I'm traveling that way and use the pit stop there.....before I pulled out of the drive and back on the road I sent @Mike CHS a text that I was headed his way. Everything went well until about 9am.....
 ..I made it to Savannah, Tn and a girl ran a red light as I was turning left and slammed into the truck.....the cops showed up....the wrecker showed up and loaded the truck and towed the girl's car....I was waiting on the officer to give me some info and when the tow truck drove off the cops jumped in their car and drove off too. I had to Google the wrecker companies info to find out where the truck was towed to....it was about 3 miles away....I was hoofing it....they don't have sidewalks in Savannah....nor do they have level ground....I also had to walk thru a neighborhood with plenty of yard dogs and it is a busy street.....but, I finally made it to the place and got the guy to use the wench on his wrecker to pull the bumper off the tire with steering clearence....then I had to find out why and where the water leak was coming from....at the wreck site we assumed it to be the radiator...ya can see the steam in the pic. I noticed it was one of the hoses coming off the heater core, but in inspecting it, the nipple had broken off the connector and was stuck inside the hose. I asked the wrecker guy where the nearest parts store was and it was right across the same intersection that the wreck happened, so used his hose to put some water in it and made it to the parts store. I bought a brass connector and went to pull the other hose off the core....yep...it broke off too....so, I just connected the hoses together....bypassing the heater core, put in some coolant and water and drove it home.
Given the results of this eventful day, I will have to put a trip to Texas off until Spring at the earliest....the lights are messed up and there isn't enough daylight for me to travel there and back in a day....and it will take several months for me to gather the $$ to get things fixed....it will also put our expansion plans on hold too for this Spring.....oh, here is the other car.... ....really sorry about missing out there @Mike CHS , but will make it over there eventually.....


----------



## High Desert Cowboy

Where she ran the red light doesn’t she have to pay for all the damage?  That’s really too bad about your truck but at least it was car vs truck where you get the advantage and are hopefully all in one piece and healthy


----------



## Mike CHS

We were sorry to see what happened.  We had so much food we called the neighbors and their grandson and we had the meal tonight.  Pam and Roger both said to tell you they were sorry you missed but it was sure good.


----------



## Bruce

Damn @CntryBoy777 that SUCKS! @High Desert Cowboy is right, she is at fault, she has to pay for repairs. If she has no insurance, take her to small claims court. What are the odds she was talking or texting on her phone when she ran the light? The cops should check the phone company records and she should get her butt kicked for doing so.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I am just fine...physically....and she was not texting or talking on her phone....I was informed by the cops that they just report the accident, but don't assign fault....they leave it for the insurance companies to battle it out. It has been my past experience that irregardless of the situation or conditions it ia almost always the fault of the person that is turning....but, I will see when I get a hold of my agent tomorrow....I'm the only one that got pics of the scene and I couldn't find any witnesses standing around....and certainly nobody stopped to be one.....Life goes on and it is what it is....we'll just have to see how it turns out....I'm sure it will be a few months anyway.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Man, a lot of folks on here having bad occurrences. I don't call it luck, but it is a pain in the tuchus, or is it arse? Take your pick. Yiddish or Proto-Germanic.


----------



## farmerjan

Oh I feel so bad for your missed trip.... just because it seems that you can't get a break..... I'd sure push your insurance company on this one.  You haven't even had the truck that long.... And if she did run the red light then it is her fault to yield right of way among other possible charges.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Pastor Dave I just call it "Life"....it takes a "Bite" out of each one of us from time to time....and gives us "Direction".....just like the Apostle Paul....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OH man....and your new to you truck too.... I'm so sorry.  And even worse - you didn't get your visit accomplished.  I'll go kick a tree stump for ya....


----------



## CntryBoy777

frustratedearthmother said:


> OH man....and your new to you truck too.... I'm so sorry.  And even worse - you didn't get your visit accomplished.  I'll go kick a tree stump for ya....


Don't do that....Please!!!....ya might break your toes and I really couldn't live with the Blame or Cause for that.........but, thanks for the sentiment and it is appreciated....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'll be careful, lol!  But thanks for watching out for me!  Hope the repair issues go quickly and easily.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I am just fine...physically....and she was not texting or talking on her phone


I am glad you are fine even though your truck isn't. And are you SURE she wasn't using her phone? Maybe not right when she hit you but just before the ran the light. No way it is your fault when the other party runs a red light. It wasn't a failure to yield right of way. It was not stopping per the traffic laws. Did you get her insurance info etc? 

I'm a little testy about people not paying attention when driving. Been in 5 rear end accidents, 3 I was dead stopped, foot on the brake. One of those was at a red light and I was the 8th car back. 1 I was doing about 20 up an interstate onramp, girl hit me hard enough to total the car. The last one DW was driving, stopped at a stop sign, foot on the brake. $1,500 damage. She was in another one about 15 years ago. Snowy road, light changed orange. She stopped just as it turned red. The guy in the truck behind her didn't and ran her into the intersection. He figured he would run the light so she would as well and he had sped up! A$$whole. No insurance, no license (gee I wonder why). Wife took our 2 kids and HIS son to school then came back to talk to the cops. The guy's truck wouldn't run, wife's car had major surgery but lived.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here's a day topper....I went out on the porch to gander at the stars and heard the ducks quacking...it wasn't an alert sound, but just wasn't normal....I called out to them and they didn't settle down, so I decided I'd take a look just to see....changed clothes and shoes, and grabbed the flashlight. I went out downstairs and saw 2 eyes shining from their yard, so I went back in and got the 22 and went down to see what it was....thinking it was one of the cats....as I got closer I could see it was a possum.....a big male....
 ....he is a possum...but, he ain't playing "Possum"....he's doing the 'dilla.........if ya ever notice, about 90% of all 'dillas ya see on the side of the road always have all 4 legs pointing straight up....


----------



## Bruce

Guess he had an "accident"  Glad it happened before he got to your animals.


----------



## Mike CHS

I know it has been a long day for you but at least you won that one.


----------



## Baymule

Aw that really sucks about the accident. That ol' Hee-Haw song comes to mind....Gloom Despair and Agony on me......

I am glad that you weren't hurt and you could drive the truck.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Fred, I got a good body guy up here that does a real good job matching up the paint too. Had a teenager stop on a curve on new snow in front of me, then turned on signal to turn. I had no place to go, and tried to brake. I was only at abt 30mph because in town. I slid to the left, but oncoming traffic. I slid back to center of lane and tapped the jeep the kid was in. Both could still be driven, but I was at fault. First accident in 25 years of driving. I have Progressive Full coverage and had accident forgiveness for first accident. They put me on a kind of probation for 5 years. I have 3 left to go. My insurance paid his and mine, but my body guy saved me my $500 deductible with some fancy figuring.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I tell ya Mike, I expected to come back a bit tired and sore today from walking around and checking things out, but certainly not walking around Savannah about an hour and a half away from your place.........and tell Prof Lance thanks for the offer, but thankfully I didn't need to take him up on the offer.........glad the neighbors got to enjoy my dinner...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I bought it for a work truck anyway Dave, I was just hoping to keep the dings and such to a minimum, but will get it in decent shape and let it go....I do have to replace the light fixtures on the right side, but I'll worry about a bumper and such later...if ever....it just depends on how the insurance comes out, because I only have liability and uninsured motorist with a $500 deductable....so, just making plans to deal with it on my own....cause, it seems that is the way it mostly works for me. That way I'm not disappointed when it does, but Happy if it doesn't....


----------



## Latestarter

Man what a can of worms to have opened on you. Sorry about your truck Fred...  As you know, I've recently been there and done that... But mine was my fault and no other vehicles/people were involved (thank God!). That really sucks that a visit will need to be further postponed but I completely understand. Sorry you got so close to visiting Mike and had to turn back. I believe as others have stated, if the other driver was at fault, then his/her insurance is liable for ALL of your repairs. I trust and hope you got his/her information and insurance info.

@Pastor Dave by all means find some excuse to come down this way. I have the space and can put you up for a night or two to rest and prepare for the return trip. 

I guess Fred gave us a reason to set something up for the spring time...


----------



## Mike CHS

Fred - I didn't ask if you needed a new head light assembly or not.  I got one for my Tacoma two years ago from 1aauto.com that was less than half what I was able to find at other places.  I have gotten other parts at a good discount over dealers.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry about your truck getting damaged, glad you are okay!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks Mike!! My brother got his from rockauto.com and got all 4 light assemblies for his truck with the bulbs already in place for around $300. I'm not going to do anything else right now until I hear from the insurance....just in case....but I do have to deal with the heater core connectors cause until I do there's no heat inside the truck.....


----------



## Bruce

Ah, you live down south in Mississippi, who needs heat in their vehicle way down there??


----------



## CntryBoy777

We do when it gets in the 30s....


----------



## AClark

Oh man Fred, I just read about your truck. I'm so sorry. We were just there back in April. $8000 worth of damage, took months to get our deductible back since the other insurance company didn't want to take care of it and we had to file it through ours...all for a half-@ssed job that was done and the truck had to go back in for repairs last month.
We traded it in rather than mess with it anymore, came out ahead too. 

I don't blame you for not wanting to deal with insurance, but you should since she was at fault (I'm assuming a green arrow left turn and she blew the light from what I gathered). Might as well make the claim anyway because you know she's going to and throw you under the bus. Though I understand why, since you were turning most of the time they call that the at fault driver, regardless of situation. If the police report reflects that then it should work out for you.

Possums are a problem right now here too. Some people say to relocate them, but I'm glad to see you have my theory. I don't relocate them to cause problems for someone else, I relocate them to the ground.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I did get a hold of the insurance agent today and she is getting started on it....she's been our agent for about 8yrs so at least we do have history to rely on and it'll be a bit before we know anything...especially since this is a holiday week. It wasn't on an arrow, but a yellow to red change of the light....but there is no way she was was even at the crosswalk on her side before the light turned red. According to the agent it will depend heavily on just how the cop writes it up as to the outcome....we'll just have to wait and see.....


----------



## Bruce

Ah come on, @Alaskan doesn't turn the heat on in the house until then!


----------



## Bruce

AClark said:


> I don't relocate them to cause problems for someone else, I relocate them to the ground.


It is illegal in Vermont to relocate them off your own property. Not that there aren't people who do it anyway. Wouldn't want to kill them of course so yeah, it becomes someone else's problem


----------



## CntryBoy777

As most know, we don't celebrate holidays here....but, hope all that do has an Enjoyable day and all goes well for all involved....travels, meals, and clean-up.....
We got word last nite that Gabbie will be arriving here next Friday, Dec 1st....and I'm sure that pics will soon follow....


----------



## greybeard

You've heard of the cartoon character UnderDog?
I turn them nasty varmints into UndergroundPossums. 
Buzzards gotta eat same as the worms..


----------



## AClark

Bruce said:


> It is illegal in Vermont to relocate them off your own property. Not that there aren't people who do it anyway. Wouldn't want to kill them of course so yeah, it becomes someone else's problem


I wish! People "relocate" them here and pass around this crap not to shoot them, blah blah blah. Anything that's getting after my critters doesn't get a chance to do it again. 

That said, they are some hard suckers to kill. We had one I shot 3 times before it stopped getting up. Not crappy shots either, first one was in the head and out through the neck, it flopped over and bled profusely and then like some kind of zombie it got back up. They have tiny brains though and it's difficult to get it with a .22. I prefer the rifle because I can get them easier with my arm being like it is, but I think I'm going to have to switch to the .45 to make it more humane.


----------



## Bruce

You will easily be able to remember what day you got Gabbie, it is the same day as our 27th wedding anniversary 

Ruh roh, only 9 days??? I better start making plans! Usually we just go out to dinner though so not too much I really need to do. It is a bit busy this time of year. Thanksgiving, then anniversary then Christmas and DW's BDay is Jan 5th.



AClark said:


> I think I'm going to have to switch to the .45 to make it more humane.


You just need to learn to shoot as well with your "off" arm as you do with the dominant one  I would guess a .45 would pretty much remove a possum's head.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our anniversary isn't far behind yours.  When Teresa picked the day for us to be married she told me December 7th.   I asked her if she realized that was the day Pearl Harbor got attacked.  Seeing that I was career Navy it isn't likely that I will ever forget our anniversary but even though she didn't say that was why she picked that day I'm pretty sure it was.


----------



## Baymule

My brother's birthday was December 7. My Daddy was in the navy, joined before WW2 and went through the whole war. Loose lips sink ships. They weren't allowed to even tell their family where they were. Daddy wanted his Momma to know where he was and that he was OK. He sent her a man's tie with a hula girl on it. It took the whole family to figure out that he was in Hawaii. LOL


----------



## Pastor Dave

My mom was born abt 9 months after Pearl Harbor. I guess folks figured out things to do with black out curtains.


----------



## CntryBoy777

My Dad's b'day is Dec 8th and enlisted right after Pearl Harbor, so it was always easy to remember his b'day.
Just got another possum from the bird yard....the ducks alerted again...this time it was a small female....it won't be a bother anymore....this one was a bit tricky tho, it was inside their penned area and difficult to see and dispatch with all of them scurrying around tho....will have to take a closer look at it tomorrow and solve that problem asap....


----------



## Bruce

Oh yes you do!!!! And if you need a little nudge in that direction, I will post the picture of the live chicken with its back ripped out by a possum. Yes it was put out of its misery but not until the possum took a .38


----------



## High Desert Cowboy

This year at thanksgiving time I’m grateful that I do not have possums in my area and that the introduced raccoon populace has been reduced by my neighbors and I.  I’m also thankful for the .44 mag and 30-06.  And the .38.  And the .22.  And the right to bear arms


----------



## Baymule

High Desert Cowboy said:


> This year at thanksgiving time I’m grateful that I do not have possums in my area and that the introduced raccoon populace has been reduced by my neighbors and I.  I’m also thankful for the .44 mag and 30-06.  And the .38.  And the .22.  And the right to bare arms


Amen to that!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I agree whole-heartedly!!.....and for buzzards too....


----------



## Latestarter

High Desert Cowboy said:


> ...And the right to bare arms



Danged straight! And I like bare legs too, specially if they're owned by a pretty young lady... Ummmm nevermind     (It's bear arms)


----------



## High Desert Cowboy

Ha ha ha I didn’t even notice I’d done that thank you I’ll fix that.  But you know I gotta bare my arms to show off some guns!


----------



## Bruce

Lemme guess you aren't talking about THIS kind of bear arms right?


----------



## Latestarter

Now as it goes, I shot one about that size with my 30.06 way back in 79... I have the rug to prove it too  Didn't have bare arms though... was spring, cold, and too danged many mosquitoes!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm having to rethink the situation here and will have to work to increase and improve the fencing situation. The past few nights have been a bit uneasy and has increased the concerns. We haven't lost any animals, but the predator activity is increasing and I have made several trips out in the dark to do animal checks prepared for a confrontation, but haven't faced any yet beyond the possums. Last night there were several coyotes across the road howling and yipping. So, until I can get some $$ and work done, I'll be making rounds. I sure can't wait for Gabbie to get here, settle and mature some to be able to help out....but, that'll take a little bit of time, so I'll be focusing on the security around here for awhile.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OH goodness!  Hope things settle down for ya and that your critters stay safe.


----------



## Bruce

Good thing it doesn't get as cold there as it does here. You'll be out there all night in your sleeping bag protecting the animals


----------



## Baymule

Hope things work out for you soon. Making rounds at night isn't much fun.


----------



## AClark

Bruce said:


> You just need to learn to shoot as well with your "off" arm as you do with the dominant one  I would guess a .45 would pretty much remove a possum's head.



That would make it instant and humane though. I cannot shoot whatsoever with my off hand. Most left handed people have some dexterity with their right hand, but my right hand is pretty much useless. I never could master using my left eye to shoot right handed either.


----------



## Bruce

You could use your RIGHT eye to shoot with your right hand! But I do understand, my left hand is not real useful for much besides typing and holding stuff. My father broke his left (dominant) arm when he was in 3rd grade. He learned to write right handed, eats that way too (my left hand and a fork aiming toward my face are just shy of comical). But he golfed and batted left handed. And the BEST thing, he can hammer a nail in equally well with either hand. I look like a 2 Y/O trying to hammer with my left hand and get equivalent results.


----------



## AClark

My right eye is not my master eye though, and that matters for accuracy. If you point at a stationary object with both eyes open, and you close one and it moves, it's not dominant, and your accuracy will suffer for that. For me, it's about an inch off to the left with my right eye. I'm not sure I could hit the broad side of a barn from the inside like that, but shooting with my dominant hand and eye I have no problem making a golf ball sized group at 50 meters.
Crossing my fingers that surgery #2 repairs that issue though.


----------



## greybeard

I want to say just one word to you.
laser.





Are you listening?
There's a big future in red dot lasers.
Where the dot falls, the bullet follows.





https://www.ebay.com/itm/Compact-Re...gfield-XD-XDM-Taurus-FNP-FN-FNH-/311221650678


----------



## AClark

@greybeard You mean like this: 




Got one, with flashlight and red dot, or just red dot, or just flashlight.

Problem is, needs to be sighted in, and hard to sight it in accurately when I'm having hand problems with the one I need to use to sight it in right lol. It's off maybe 1/8th of an inch to the left from the regular sights.

That one is interchangeable to my AR15, and ambidextrous. That's a Glock 30SF.


----------



## greybeard

shotshell.


----------



## Baymule

I am right handed but shoot left handed. Always wanted a left handed rifle.....


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> I am right handed but shoot left handed. Always wanted a left handed rifle.....


I know where there's a lefty .340 mag Weatherby with a nice scope going to be available pretty quick...Be careful what ya wish for tho..It's a handful even with a muzzle brake. A true flat shootin, window rattlin, hole blower out to 300+ yards easy. About 40lbs of recoil, but my sis-in-law handles it fine.


----------



## AClark

^ Nice! I've never owned a lefty rifle. My hunting rifle is a plain bolt action. I've learned to "overcome and adapt" - i.e. reach over to work the bolt while supporting with my right hand in my left shoulder. It's awkward looking I'm told, but works fine for me.
My other rifles are pretty ambi - Mossberg shotgun, a lever action 22, and an AR15. The only thing that doesn't function as well on the AR is the safety switch being on the wrong side, and the fact it shoots hot brass directly down my shirt.


----------



## Pastor Dave

@greybeard, I have those for varmints in .22LR in that brand.
.45acp would be great!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Correct me if I am wrong, but aren't all soldiers going through basic training trained on weaponry as right-handed for universality?


----------



## Bruce

AClark said:


> The only thing that doesn't function as well on the AR is the safety switch being on the wrong side, and the fact it shoots hot brass directly down my shirt.


Sorry but that imagery  Maybe you should only shoot it while wearing a turtleneck.


----------



## AClark

Pastor Dave said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but aren't all soldiers going through basic training trained on weaponry as right-handed for universality?



No they are not. The M16/M4 (AR15 is the same thing only a civilian model which will usually have a different barrel twist 1:9 instead of military 1:7 and will not have a selector switch) are mostly ambidextrous.
DH is a lefty shooter as well and qualifies left handed with his M4. He is not left handed and shoots a pistol right handed though.


----------



## CntryBoy777

How far out does the laser and bullet accuracy start to vary?...and do they make them for revolvers?


----------



## greybeard

AClark said:


> @greybeard You mean like this: View attachment 40674
> 
> 
> Got one, with flashlight and red dot, or just red dot, or just flashlight.
> 
> Problem is, needs to be sighted in, and hard to sight it in accurately when I'm having hand problems with the one I need to use to sight it in right lol. It's off maybe 1/8th of an inch to the left from the regular sights.
> 
> That one is interchangeable to my AR15, and ambidextrous. That's a Glock 30SF.


With a laser dot, whether rifle or sidearm, I sight it in with the weapon firmly in a fixture. That takes 'me' out of the equation. Once adjusted, unless I bang it around a lot, it don't matter if I'm holding it right handed, lefty,  or even with my feet...right side up, sideways gangbanger style, eye level or from the hip...where the dot is..is where the bullet impacts. 
Great for night work...like getting rid of aquatic rodents.


----------



## AClark

I should have thought about that grey, I have a pistol rest just for that, I've never used it lol. I also don't have a bench but that's easily remedied.

In daylight hours, I think I start to lose the laser around 50 feet or so Fred. At night, it's way more visible. I like having a flashlight right on my pistol, it saves me from hauling around a flashlight and a gun when I go to put creatures up in the evening, since it's dark by like 5:30 now. Plus it's super bright, it takes 2 "Surefire" batteries.

Any gun that has a rail system you can attach them to. I was pretty surprised that my glock took it so easily, the rail on it doesn't look like it would support that type of locking on; made more for the AR with a ridged rail instead of smooth. However, it slipped right on and locked so I was very pleased.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> How far out does the laser and bullet accuracy start to vary?...and do they make them for revolvers?


It's probably directly proportional to the amt of $ spent on the laser and mounting hardware. 

The dot itself, being a very focused type of 'photon' doesn't drop or bend. It travels in a straight line at the speed of light. (who woulda guessed?) Theoretically, the range of the laser is unlimited, But over distance the little dot will grow in size with non-military class1 & class2 lasers. What begins as a pinpoint at the firearm, at 200 yards, may be as big as 4" in diameter. With a good setup, the bullet should still fall within that 4" diameter at 200 yard range  impact--depending on the initial range you sighted in at. Remember, some  morons have taken a cheap classroom laser pointer, and pointed them at aircraft several thousand ft in altitude, and caused pilots to file reports with the FAA/homeland security.  

The quick answer to your question is generally 'farther than you can easily see".

For most revolvers, the easiest might be a  barrel mount. There are all kinds of them. I use a barrel clamp on type on both my sks and my .22. 
There are dozens of different mount clamps for revolvers. Some mount on the barrel, some mount on the frame just above the cylinder, some come as a specific kit where you change the grip and the laser is integral to the grip. The same for lights.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I may have to look into that, I got 2 more in the duck yard last night. These 2 were the biggest ones I've ever had to deal with, both were males.....I wear a size 12 boot....
 ....this is the biggest and this has to be the grandpappy of the neighborhood....hopefully there can be a peaceful night tonite...I know the ducks would appreciate it, and I certainly could use the rest also.....


----------



## AClark

What you pay for a sight really determines how good it will be, you really do get what you pay for with gun parts.
The one in the pic there is an EOTech M6X. They don't make those anymore. You can get an optional pressure switch for them as well. 
Cost on that, they're around $375-400.
Specs on it says the beam distance is 30 meters.
Personally, I'm not a huge fan of EOTech anymore. After they said that the EOTech holographic sight I have for the AR was a "knock off" since they don't put serial #'s on them permanently, it was a sticker, of which still was partially there, I have no faith in them. They refused to repair a cracked optical saying that it wasn't one of theirs, which it most certainly is. It's useless with the cracked optical. I was more than willing to pay for the replacement lens, but they wouldn't fix it and suggested I buy a new one from them. I'm good, rather have an ACOG, but settled for just putting a regular scope on the AR.


----------



## High Desert Cowboy

You mentioned revolver what kind of sights do you currently have?  They make some really nice low visibility sights for a lot of double actions.  I’ve got a super Blackhawk and found I can’t readily change the sights so what worked for me is I borrowed my wife’s nail polish and gave my front sight some color.  Though from the possum you picture there you seem to be doing just fine


----------



## CntryBoy777

High Desert Cowboy said:


> You mentioned revolver what kind of sights do you currently have?  They make some really nice low visibility sights for a lot of double actions.  I’ve got a super Blackhawk and found I can’t readily change the sights so what worked for me is I borrowed my wife’s nail polish and gave my front sight some color.  Though from the possum you picture there you seem to be doing just fine


That was with my 22 and holding a mag light, 4 D cells, under the stock....I've been using it for years and it is like a 3rd arm. I always take the 357 Dan Wesson with a 3 1/4" barrel with me, cause when ya go out in the dark ya never know what is lurking and if it is close I want something to put it down with 1 shot....but I'm not as comfortable with the revolver as the 22 and just haven't shot the 30-30 enough to be confident with it. Toting the mag lite, 22, and the 357 gets a bit weighty and I'm no where near the strength of my younger days. So, I'm just looking for something to improve the situation....


----------



## High Desert Cowboy

That is a lot to carry.  If all else fails you could probably kill one of those ugly beggars with that maglite!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Country boys have been improvising for quite a few decades now.....


----------



## AClark

Might upgrade the flashlight? The newer little LED ones are brighter by quite a bit and lighter weight. I have a surefire flashlight that is a beast for distance compared to the ole 3 D cell maglite. Only thing is you can't beat something with the puny ones lol.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Remember the old footage or pictures of FBI or maybe CIA shown target practicing blindfolded or using a mirror and firing over their shoulder?

Ya gotta be able to shoot your target with other senses than just your eyes. That way, low visibility isn't a problem. Bwaahahahaaa.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I never shoot with my eyes....I aim with em, tho....I shoot with my fingers..........but, I sure ain't as good as Lucas McCain, but I've never had anything shooting back at me either. I have lit matches with a BB gun, back when there were real matches to work with....the ones with the white tips....tho, not with each shot.....


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> I never shoot with my eyes....I aim with em, tho....I shoot with my fingers..........but, I sure ain't as good as Lucas McCain, but I've never had anything shooting back at me either. I have lit matches with a BB gun, back when there were real matches to work with....the ones with the white tips....tho, not with each shot.....


So have I..........................by sticking the matches in the muzzle of the bb gun and shooting them against the side of a brick wall.........


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got an updated pic of Gabbie today from the breeder....
 .........she sure is Growing....we will be getting her on the 8th, due to DD#3's work schedule. I sure can't wait to get her home, I tell ya.....


----------



## Mike CHS

She is a cutey


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh!


----------



## Baymule

What a smoochy face! I love puppy breath! She is cuter than cute.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> That was with my 22 and holding a mag light, 4 D cells, under the stock....I've been using it for years and it is like a 3rd arm. I always take the 357 Dan Wesson with a 3 1/4" barrel with me, cause when ya go out in the dark ya never know what is lurking and if it is close I want something to put it down with 1 shot....but I'm not as comfortable with the revolver as the 22 and just haven't shot the 30-30 enough to be confident with it. Toting the mag lite, 22, and the 357 gets a bit weighty and I'm no where near the strength of my younger days. So, I'm just looking for something to improve the situation....


Speaking of shooting......
https://imgur.com/OoI66MV


----------



## Bruce

Oh my!!!! That is a WHOLE lot of wild pigs!!! And all hunkered down in that small patch of corn, must have been cheek by jowl in there.

She's lovely Fred. I can hardly wait another week for pictures of her homecoming!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, that many pigs would sure empty a clip or 2 depending on the weapon and number of rounds in it....but, standing on the ground wouldn't be where I'd wish to be standing....good thing they were in or on machinery....


----------



## Latestarter

Well gosh Fred... a good AR and a full clip, being on the ground shouldn't be too bad... Kinda like practice for the zombie apocalypse   You can be head shooting them as they run towards you to eat you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It'd have to be automatic....I couldn't pull the trigger that dang fast.....


----------



## Southern by choice

CntryBoy777 said:


> I got an updated pic of Gabbie today from the breeder....View attachment 40746 .........she sure is Growing....we will be getting her on the 8th, due to DD#3's work schedule. I sure can't wait to get her home, I tell ya.....



So excited for you! 
I can't wait!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I do have a question for ya @Southern by choice , how long is it before a GSD's ears stand up?


----------



## Bruce

They may or may not stand on their own. I worked for a vet when I was in college (before I decided I did not want to be a vet ) If a dog whose ears SHOULD be up didn't get there on their own, he made "training aids". A piece of coat hanger bent into a U with the base length appropriate to the space between the ears and sticky foam "cones". The cones go in the ears and are then taped to the U. Conceptually (I think) the dog gets used to having "up ears" and the muscles are trained to hold them that way.


----------



## Southern by choice

Some dogs do need taped, but most GSD's will have them completely upright by 5 months at the latest.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay Thanks to ya both!!....I was just wanting a timeline to look for, but I doubt that I will tape them if they don't...it isn't a big deal to me and she only has to be a farm companion and a valued member of our family here.....


----------



## Bruce

Yep, no big deal if you aren't showing/breeding. I think most GSDs have ears that are at least mostly up if not all the way. Sometimes the tips flop over or one ear will be up and one flopped from partway up. Its called "character"  Pretty dog in any form.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, it has been a busy time here as late, trying to get things done before the cold temps arrive on Fri....which is the same day we have to travel to get Gabbie. I finally got the connectors changed on the heater and back in working order. Also, got the duck pool changed and the goat house cleaned and fresh thick bedding down for them to utilize if they so desire....and got the hot water tank drained at the trlr....which, by the way was the absolutely hardest tank I have ever drained. I couldn't get it to a continuous flow and had to use the 25' hose as a freakin siphon....just crazy!!....but, it is done now which is all that matters. My mouth, lips, neck, back, and legs are totally sore from being bent over for hours today and the lips and mouth from sucking on a 25' straw.....
It is suppose to rain tonite and tomorrow morning before turning colder. I still have to clean out the closet that Gabbie will be kept in until she is housebroken....it is a walk-in so don't invision her in a tiny little space. Joyce made her a bed mattress to use and her first day here we are suppose to have the coldest temps of the season so far....what a Joy it will be to take her potty in....just can't wait........but, after 20yrs being without a dog, it will be well worth the sacrifice....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh, I think you and Gabby will be awesome for each other!  Can't wait to watch her grow up with you.


----------



## Pastor Dave

You mean Fred's gonna grow up?! Ah, man


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Pastor Dave said:


> You mean Fred's gonna grow up?! Ah, man


I know it's a hard concept for you GUYS!


----------



## Southern by choice

Crate training is faster and more effective.
If you do the WIC, you should set a baby gate up instead of closing the door. This creates incredible anxiety for a young pup.
Crate training causes the pup the bark and hollar to let you know it has to go potty. When in a open space such as the WIC she will just walk to the corner and go.
GSD's can be really messy pups... they are notorius for slinging poop as pups.
Night time crate training is very effective in getting her to sleep longer stretches as well. So she will sleep through the night.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Southern by choice said:


> Crate training is faster and more effective.
> If you do the WIC, you should set a baby gate up instead of closing the door. This creates incredible anxiety for a young pup.
> Crate training causes the pup the bark and hollar to let you know it has to go potty. When in a open space such as the WIC she will just walk to the corner and go.
> GSD's can be really messy pups... they are notorius for slinging poop as pups.
> Night time crate training is very effective in getting her to sleep longer stretches as well. So she will sleep through the night.


That's what I'm planning on doing, I would never shut the door on a pup or any dog for that matter. We don't have a crate, but we both will be tending to her throughout the nights. Joyce is a very light sleeper and I can be if I choose to be....there may be a few accidents, but she will be going out quite often, even through the night.....ya know the frequent wake ups to go to the bathroom that comes with age?....there will be a slight detour either going or coming to take her to her spot, too....


----------



## Southern by choice

That's good Fred. As a trainer I still always recommend the wire crate. It is highly effective. All my dogs have always viewed as a positive place and as they grew, and house training was long past would still go in as their quiet place- we always had the door open.

I have a pic somewhere of our very old GSD and a Brahma chicken in the crate together.
The Brahma had broken her leg, we set it , and she lived in the house til it healed... most spoiled chicken you ever saw. She liked the GSd and always wanted to go cuddle with her ... 

I'll see if I can find it.

Don't know if you remember when Babs shipped Rita to us... Rita hated the crate ansd had severe anxiety. Didn't take long and she was fine, they started going in the crate to just lay down (door always open)... it eventually became a problem though because the GSD LOVES her crate and seems to think every crate is hers... so her and Rita would try to both be in there. UGH


----------



## CntryBoy777

I probably should look into getting one, but we don't have one at the moment....DD3 is picking her up and has an old blanket she is taking with her to have the breeder rub on the dam so it will have her smell on it and we will bring that back here with us also.....


----------



## Bruce

T-3 for Gabby!!!!! I can't wait and I'm not even the one getting her!

I don't suppose you could cobble together a "crate" from extra 2x4 fencing or something? I know crate training only from reading about it. Never had a puppy, always "used" dogs  And other than 3 weeks a year ago, not for 40 years.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I probably could, but I've never had one with any dog that I've owned.....and all as pups....I've never gotten a "Used" dog before....


----------



## Latestarter

Me neither Fred, on all counts.   Never been a big deal or major issue.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> .and got the hot water tank drained at the trlr....which, by the way was the absolutely hardest tank I have ever drained. I couldn't get it to a continuous flow and had to use the 25' hose as a freakin siphon....just crazy!!....but, it is done now which is all that matters. My mouth, lips, neck, back, and legs are totally sore from being bent over for hours today and the lips and mouth from sucking on a 25' straw.....


These are about $7 at walmart--depending which end you use, they can be used to start a siphon or to pressurize. You can find them in the Automotive section.






The way I siphon drain water tanks, is first completely fill a 50' long garden hose via a faucet at the house. Just hook the hose to the faucet, turn water on and hold the other end of the hose up a little till the water runs full without any air. Hold that end of the hose up, walk back to the faucet, turn it off and (Holding the male end of the hose about level with the faucet), disconnect the end of the hose from the faucet and quickly connect the 2 ends of the hose together.  Take the now coupled together hose to whatever you want to drain.  If the tank has a hose connection on it with a valve, just uncouple the 2 ends of the hose, connect the female end to the valve while holding the other  end (male) of the hose level with the tank valve, then stretch the hose out to it's full length. If possible, lay the end down so it's lower than the valve. Turn the valve on and the hose emptying will create a vacum on the tank and suck the water out.
Even if there is no valve, you can still do it as long as you don't lay the hose down and create an air pocket in the middle of the hose which would create a vacum break.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I have had some good luck with crate training too. It has really helped with potty training. When I had German Shepherds, mine were trained for protection. The crates were good for putting them up, letting friends/family in the house, then socialising the dogs with them. Couldn't let the dogs see ppl come in as part of training and the type of work dogs they were. At night they would go sleep in the crates, but could exit at their discretion.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


>


WHY do they have to pack things with plastic tubing in packages too small to leave the hose unkinked!!!!!!!!
My aquarium "vacuum" came the same way, water doesn't flow well through a permanent crimp.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> WHY do they have to pack things with plastic tubing in packages too small to leave the hose unkinked!!!!!!!!
> My aquarium "vacuum" came the same way, water doesn't flow well through a permanent crimp.


Dunno. Mine wasn't exactly that brand and came with flexible tubing that wasn't creased or kinked, but I do know what you are referring to. I bought a brake bleeding kit one time that was kinked all to heck.


----------



## Bruce

T-2, very nearly T-1


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya know @greybeard with the colder temps here today I went back to deal with that hot water tank and I was able to get to the relief valve without getting stung and got it opened, then I somewhat used your advice and had to revert back to siphoning a bit, but was finally able to get a steady flow out of that thing....finished draining it and closed the access panel back up. So, I want to say Thank Ya for your input and it sure helped to get that chore accomplished. I guess the opening of the faucets wasn't getting enough air in the tank to push the water out, but I wasn't chancing getting stung to open the valve....they were all over the tank and active, but at 48° they weren't very active today.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> T-2, very nearly T-1


Yeh Bruce, I have to check the fluid levels and top em off in the truck tomorrow and make sure it is road ready....cause as soon as we tend to animals Fri morning we will be heading out towards Birmingham. I changed the battery in the truck today, the colder temps was showing the weakness of the old one, so don't need to have any setbacks.....


----------



## Bruce

No siree! Can't keep the little lady waiting!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Is she home yet?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not yet @HomeOnTheRange , it'll be about this time tomorrow when we get back....will be leaving after morning rounds tomorrow about 7-7:30.....


----------



## Bruce

T- less than 24 hours!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yep, got the truck took care of today and a few things put in for the trip....and got her area in her room ready for her....
 ....the front barrier is the lid top to the duck brooder....


----------



## Bruce




----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay....it is snowing in Birmingham and northward....DD3 lives NE and the place where Gabbie is, is due N of that in some pretty hilly country.....so, it was their call to make on the meet up and it has been delayed until tomorrow....I did get an updated pic of her for your viewing pleasure....
 ....she has grown quite a bit more, too....


----------



## Baymule

Awww.... she is so cute! Smart call on the driving. No point in landing in a ditch if you don't have to.


----------



## Latestarter

One more day will make no real difference. She sure is a looker! You're gonna love having her!


----------



## Bruce

What is a little snow!!?? 
Oh wait, y'all down there and your vehicles aren't really prepped for driving in snow are you. OK, I GUESS I can wait 1 more day for YOU to get your pretty pup.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have lived in snow country for many years before but now if there is any of the white stuff on the ground I'm not leaving home.  

She is going to be a big girl it looks like.


----------



## Bruce

Good plan Mike! No one has proper tires for snow down there and I would guess the majority of people have never driven in snow. Best to stay away from them and what better place than at home


----------



## CntryBoy777

Another thing about it too, Bruce is the cities and counties don't get enough of it each year to justify the expense of equipment to handle very much on the roadways and side roads....salt and sand trucks are about the extint of the equipment many possess. But, it is the inexperienced drivers that has to be taken into account, because many think they can still drive as usual until they start skidding and those that are aware are at risk of being hit by that very intelligent Idiot.....and Hope they have insurance....


----------



## Mike CHS

The hill roads all around us are usually shut down to traffic if there is much icing since they are so steep.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is another issue too, having to deal with the ice is no fun....even on relatively flat land. We have hills here, but those are more than hills over there Mike....no they don't compare to the Rockies or even the Smokies, but they certainly aren't hills....I've been over Mount Eagle quite a few times not far from ya and anything with an escape ramp built on it sure isn't a hill.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I know where you are talking about but ours aren't that bad.  It is more the way they built the roads.  They are all sloped so that if you start sliding, you are going to run off the road and there isn't a thing you can do about it short of not being out there to slide to start with.  

We are almost in the flat land and the last hill before the flats is my driveway.  Once you get to 32A it's as flat as a table for several miles.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> because many think they can still drive as usual until they start skidding


Sadly people here seem to forget how to drive from one winter to the next. And it is usually the dolts in 4WD SUVs that you see off the road. Hey, I got 4WD, no need to slow downAnd, of course they forget that 4WD doesn't stop any better on a slick road than 2WD so they spin out just as well. But all new vehicles starting a couple of years ago are required to have anti-skid control so that helps. The vehicle figures out it isn't going the direction the driver is turning the wheel and applies braking to the 4 wheels independently WAY faster than a human can react. Just keep your foot on the brake pedal and let the "intelligent being" in the vehicle save your bacon.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I came to figure out that the anti skid on my 2011 Chevy Equinox will not allow the car to pull through heavier snow once it senses the wheels slip. It brakes to avoid skidding and therefore, no AWD action that is needed at that moment. I push the button to disengage the anti skid if there is "deep" snow. It works well otherwise.


----------



## Bruce

That sounds not like anti skid but traction control. TC keeps the drive wheels from spinning, anti skid applies brakes on various wheels so the vehicle can change direction while it is moving but not in the direction the driver wants. 

Once the TC kicks in on the Prius it is all over. Need to back up and get a bit of speed to go further because there is no "off" switch. This is presumably to keep the electric motor from burning out IIRC. Everyone who drives in snow needs good snow tires. The OEM Goodyear "Integrity" tires on my 2004 Prius, not 3 months old, would slide coming to a stop on roads that had been plowed and had a small amount left. Took those off ASAP and put on real tires. Couldn't wait for those to wear out after a few summers so I could buy REAL tires. They shouldn't sell those anywhere, they slid on small amounts of sand/gravel on paved roads as well.

I have "powered" through snow in my Prius that taller, heavier vehicles couldn't go through with the 2 steps forward, 1 back, repeat process. Probably because they kept trying to go further but succeeded only in digging a deeper hole under their vehicles until the frame was parked on the snow. Of course one does need a LOT of snow for that to happen. That particular day was 28" in 12 hours. Town and city plows couldn't keep up. Yeah I stayed at work too late


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> The OEM Goodyear "Integrity" tires on my 2004 Prius, not 3 months old, would slide coming to a stop on roads that had been plowed and had a small amount left. Took those off ASAP and put on real tires. Couldn't wait for those to wear out after a few summers so I could buy REAL tires. They shouldn't sell those anywhere, they slid on small amounts of sand/gravel on paved roads as well.



OEM tires are chosen more for quietness and smooth ride during test drives at the dealership than anything else.


----------



## Bruce

I don't disagree in general but I think these were chosen for CHEAP! Besides, back in 2004 there weren't even any to test drive in a lot of places, putting real tires on wouldn't have changed sales at all. I got lucky in that I was able to rent one from Enterprise for a week before they got super popular. 2004 was a redesign year. By mid 2004 they were all wait listed, couldn't buy one off the lot. I had refundable deposits at 4 dealerships. First one with a car in model and color I would accept wins. I expected to wait 4-5 months, got lucky, only 6 weeks. I told the salesman more by far about the car (from reading PriusChat) than he knew when I picked mine up. The farthest he ever got to drive one was from the unloading area into the "prep" shop and to the customer up front, never off the lot. 

Toyota could have spent an extra $20/tire and saved their customers a lot of grief and money. My wife's cousin got a 2005 that he was considering trading in for something else because of the wheel slip going from dirt/gravel parking lots to paved road ... until I told him to get real tires. They still have the Prius.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Made the trip and picked up Gabbie....
 ...this was after she settled down a bit....and this was about a half mile from the house.... ...and this one is in her area getting a bite to eat and some water.... ....anx then she had to go and play in the leaves... ...it didn't take all the animals long before they all noticed there was something New running around.....


----------



## Bruce

So Joyce got to hold her all the way home. Guess Gabbie is her dog now 

I noticed there are some BIG paws on that girl!


----------



## Southern by choice

gonna love following her growing up!


----------



## Baymule

I am so happy she is home!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Glad you've got her home and can't wait to hear her upcoming adventures!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have a feeling it will be a loooong nite....she is missing her familiarity and she has been outside with momma, but now is inside and no momma or siblings. The breeder did give us a blanket that he rubbed on momma before the DD3 picked her up, so that helps and we had a wind-up travel clock that is tucked inside the blanket....just something I have always done to simulate the sound of a heartbeat.....


----------



## Pastor Dave

Yah, @Bruce you're right. It is the traction control. I leave it on for rain and ice, but if the snow is over 4"-6", I turn it off and it pulls through so much better.


----------



## Mike CHS

Doesn't need to be said but take lots of pictures since they grow so fast.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Made the trip and picked up Gabbie....View attachment 41026 ...this was after she settled down a bit....and this was about a half mile from the house....View attachment 41027 ...and this one is in her area getting a bite to eat and some water....View attachment 41028 ....anx then she had to go and play in the leaves...View attachment 41029 ...it didn't take all the animals long before they all noticed there was something New running around.....


DW, DDs 1 & 2 say CUUUUUUTTTTTTEEEEE!


----------



## TAH

Omg, cuteness!


----------



## TAH

Congrats!


----------



## Bruce

Over 24 hours with no new pictures of Gabbie!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Today has been spent with learning her name, NO, and constant trips to potty....outside.....
She has started responding to her name, so that is going pretty good. She is a very active talker, so the name Gabbie certainly fits very well. We got all of about 2hrs of sleep last night, but it was expected...but, the trips outside in 20° weather was not fun at all, tho she does take care of business rather quickly....so Thankful for that........she has spent more time today sniffing around and registering the smells around her. I do believe that @Mike CHS is right in drawing attention to her paw size....
 
I should have gotten pics of her mom and dad, but didn't....they are both on the larger side of the breed, so she should be a fairly large dog herself. I went to town today and got her some toys to bite and chew on, so we can teach her No, when it comes to hands and clothing. I also picked up a small bag of chicken jerky for her to gnaw on....and they seem like a really big hit, but I know to limit such and get her balanced food.... ...this is her having a half a piece....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  She is just too cute.


----------



## Bruce

like
like
like


And talking about big feet, check out those size 12s!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> like
> like
> like
> 
> 
> And talking about big feet, check out those size 12s!


Naw Bruce....that is Joyce in the pic....she wears size 9....


----------



## Baymule

And your adventure begins........


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think this just might quite the Adventure too, Bay. The goats are hesitant about taking pellets from my hand because of the new smell and everytime we take her out there are 6 eyes glued to her every step with zeroed in ears listening to every whimper, yelp, and puppy bark.....she gets the scrutiny from the ducks, too....but, at a far distance....with her big paws she is a bit clumsy footed, so I haven't taken her around with me yet....and she much prefers her paws on the ground instead of being held....except when going up or down the steps. She didn't like the 21° frosted leaves this morning either....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Naw Bruce....that is Joyce in the pic....she wears size 9....


Whoops 

Well they are larger than any females in my house. DD2 wears 8 1/2, DW 8 and DD1? Her feet stopped growing in 4th grade. Last year she had to buy her winter boots in the children's section of the shoe store. And for those not in the know, she will be 25 in March.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Aww....no big deal....we all have the feet we were given...good, bad, big, small, narrow, and wide....it is what it is and ya just have to accept what ya got and make the best of it. She does have problems finding ones she likes in her size, so she basically wears tennis shoes and boots....it really doesn't matter with her Mucks around here, and she has a pair of Ropers or tennies for town....


----------



## Latestarter

That pup looks like a baby tiger cub... If you've never seen one, their paws are absolutely huge compared to their body when they're young. What a beautiful girl! Sure hope she works out to be everything you've wanted and dreamed about.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Aww....no big deal....we all have the feet we were given...good, bad, big, small, narrow, and wide....it is what it is and ya just have to accept what ya got and make the best of it. She does have problems finding ones she likes in her size, so she basically wears tennis shoes and boots....it really doesn't matter with her Mucks around here, and she has a pair of Ropers or tennies for town....


True, when you aren't going to an office or other job 5 days a week and spend most of your time at home there isn't a need for a lot of fancy footwear. If we need to go somewhere fancy (ie wedding or funeral  ) I still have the shiny black shoes I wore when I got married.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I don't have any type of formal wear....I donated it to Goodwill or threw it away several years ago and if we aren't welcomed "As Is", then we simply don't go. I took this stance when I began to realize that others wished for me to conform to their wishes, wants, and desires....but, were unwilling to reciprocate that same respect back and at least try to understand any reason as to "Why"....for this, we've been alienated from many people, especially family. It just goes to show that they truly don't care about the person, but only that another is willing to conform to their way of thinking....but, I am the one labeled as obstinate.....


----------



## Latestarter

Ahem.... but Fred... you ARE obstinate    So am I... or stubborn if you prefer. Old enough to know I don't "have to" put up with BS if I don't want to.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We were able to get Gabbie out for some exploring today, beyond the considered yard of the house....trying to burn off some of that puppy energy....here are a few action pics of her...
  ...of course that is Joyce that is running...cause I can't.....she also had a big time playing in a pile of raked leaves....  ....she also had her closest look at the goats so far....I tried to get them up to the fence, but they refused and Gabbie stayed between my legs....   the Boys were in full display, with their neck hair standing and tails pulled tightly against their back....all the while their noses were sniffing the air.....


----------



## Bruce

to see that Fred. So glad you got Joyce a dog  .



Latestarter said:


> Ahem.... but Fred... you ARE obstinate    So am I... or stubborn if you prefer. Old enough to know I don't "have to" put up with BS if I don't want to.


Later in my mother's life she learned a new phrase: "I choose not to do that". I think she had always been an appeaser and finally decided she didn't have to make everyone happy regardless of what she would like.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm assuming the goats can try to butt the puppy?  We kept Thor's visits around the sheep supervised until he was big enough to get out of the way of an angry ewe.  

It looks like her ears aren't far from being upright.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I must admit, I do conform to popular opinion in how I dress as a pastor. I seldom wear dress shoes because I can get away with my black Western boots. I began using them for a graveside service in winter in snow, and just kept wearing them each week.

I do not like neck ties, so I wear a banded collar shirt and dress pants or suit. In the winter, I prefer to wear a sweater.  During the week, I have knit shirts like business casual with the church name/design embroidered and cargo pants.

When on my time, I wear bibs and flannel shirt or t-shirt, etc. I prefer the overalls and only have a couple pair of jeans for going places away from home for casual "dressup".


----------



## Mike CHS

After I retired from the Navy I worked as a government contractor for the next 26 years so dress casual was the norm.  I mostly wear jeans when we go into town but when working around the farm it's always work clothes.  I wore a suit to the wedding we went to not long ago and that was the first time most of the family had ever seen that.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> I'm assuming the goats can try to butt the puppy?  We kept Thor's visits around the sheep supervised until he was big enough to get out of the way of an angry ewe.
> 
> It looks like her ears aren't far from being upright.


Well, they have horns and they don't like dogs, so they could butt, horn, or drive her into the ground as they have continually tried with the outside cats. She is still pretty clumbsy with those big paws of hers and runs sideways as most young pups do....without much top speed. So, will just be introducing her to all very slowly as she develops, so hopefully she won't start off chasing them....trying to control that at the start. It isn't imperative for her to be inside the fence....if one or the other just can't accept it. She will have full access to all around the outside of the fence....it would be nice if it all works out where she can be inside, but not a deal breaker if not. I'm not real confident about the ears....her left ear is fine and normal, but her right ear is, for a lack of a better way to say it, lazied earred....it doesn't match the left....it is probably genetic, because her dad is that way....but, it just gives her character and isn't a major issue for us. These 2 pics show it pretty well....


----------



## Latestarter

I still have suits in my closet... not sure why as none of them will fit me anymore. Same issue with the dress shirts and dress pants. Ties there as well. Not much call for getting dressed up. Not even for my funeral... I won't care at all at that point. Plan on going out in flames so no dress code required. It will all end up as ash in the end.  I actually used to enjoy getting dressed up every so often and though suits weren't required where I worked, I sometimes wore one just to leave everyone wondering what was going on (does he have a job interview?). Now it's jeans for everything.


----------



## Latestarter

She's a real charmer Fred. She looks very intelligent and aware.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks Joe...I think she will turn out to be a very good dog and she does have a relaxed attentive demeanor about her....doesn't seem to have a high prey drive, but does watch all that goes on around her. We are not playing chase games with her to try and curb instilling any of that either....in the running game she isn't chasing Joyce, but is just trying to run with her.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> to see that Fred. So glad you got Joyce a dog


Well, we are tag-teaming on the pup for a couple of reasons....first, we want her to listen to both of us equally...in case something happens to one of us and the other is left with her there will be less confusion for her....2ndly, if only 1 is involved with the training and handling, then as a german shepherd, they become more loyal to one or the other and the lesser is considered as an equal pack member...which could cause issues at a fairly difficult time for both. I have insisted that Joyce have an active part in her training and raising for those reasons....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, we are tag-teaming on the pup for a couple of reasons


I'm just messing with you, suggesting you got a dog for you and she prefers Joyce 



Mike CHS said:


> I mostly wear jeans when we go into town but when working around the farm it's always work clothes.


Um, if jeans aren't work clothes, what is?

I took a lot of clothes to the GW when I moved stuff out of the other house. REALLY don't need 2 dozen dress shirts. And yeah, the pants that are an inch or two narrower than I am now.


----------



## Baymule

I am retired. I quit. I bagged up THREE TRASH BAGS of high heels. Never. Ever. Again. I have a few pairs of shoes that will pass as a dress shoe-flats-but even so, I still hate them. 

My dress code is blue jeans, T-shirt, tennis shoes. I am stick a fork in it DONE.


----------



## Bruce

Feels good doesn't it Bay? A little disconcerting not knowing what day of the week it is when you have no repeating schedule, but that can be dealt with.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Looking forward to hearing about all the adventures you with her for years to come!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have withheld some news here in hopes that "Family Laundry" would not be aired, but in light of the situation I would not feel right about sharing the reason "Why" things may be chaning here in the not too distant future. My Dad passed away on Dec 8th....his 95th birthday....there has been history in our past that have kept us at odds, but I did love, respect, and honored him as well as I knew how to do, but it is very difficult to care for and about another that doesn't appreciate or even care about it their self. My sister was in charge of things and set things up for his burial and told us it was to be just a graveside service....I've been waiting for her to let us know the arrangements, tho I wasn't planning on going....but, Joyce and DD3 were planning on going. Well, we found out today....from a FB post that the services were already set and he was to be buried today....I sent her a text and asked her if she had set anything yet and she texted back that she had and they were on their way to the cemetary....this was at 1:30pm and the service and burial was set at 2 and the cemetary is 2hrs south of here. I told her Thanks for the notice. Now, I don't trust her at all and her words are as worthless as ashes....so, until there are some definites that we can count on....Everything here is on HOLD. We are making plans just in case, of possibly vacating the premises and having to go elsewhere. I didn't post this for condolences or sympathy, but just to inform you all....my Friends....of the goings on and possibilties that may come with these recent developements. We may be looking for somewhere else before long....we'll be taking Callie and Gabbie with us, but will liquidate all the others. I will keep y'all posted as to how things develope.


----------



## Mike CHS

Oh man Fred - I really hate to hear that.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

X2 What Mike said.

Sure hope it doesn't work out negatively...


----------



## Baymule

No squabble like a family squabble. I hope that things can remain on friendly terms. Wouldn't you inherit half of the property? Not prying, but wouldn't it be divided? I sure hate that y'all might have to relocate.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> No squabble like a family squabble. I hope that things can remain on friendly terms. Wouldn't you inherit half of the property? Not prying, but wouldn't it be divided? I sure hate that y'all might have to relocate.


Not necessarily....she had it set-up in a trust and with her holding the outright power of attorney my brother and I could be left out....my brother and Dad were on worse terms than him and me....so, if she lied about informing us about any service times and dates, then I wouldn't trust anything else that she has said to this point. If she wants it or sells it she can have it....I don't fight for anything, but she will get her just reward if she does do that.....ill gains does not equate to a happy life....or what is faced after this life.


----------



## Baymule

Amen to that.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Did your dad have a will?  I hold power of attorney for my parents, but I couldn't write my brother out of the will even if I wanted to.  Also, even without a will_ usually_ assets of the deceased are divided equally among siblings.  You are quite likely entitled to your portion without needing to fight for it.    However, trusts can be a little trickier....


----------



## Latestarter

Really sorry Fred. Though you were distant from your dad, condolences none the less. My dad passed while we were at odds, so I understand. I'm still at odds with my mother and disowned my older sister a good twenty years ago, so I'm sure I'll get nothing when the final time comes. Family... sometimes you can't live with 'em and then again, you don't want to live with 'em... I told both my parents many many times over the years that I don't give a damn about an inheritance and I still don't. Nuff about my BS... Hope things settle out for you without too much grief. Hope you'll keep with us and let us know how you're doing. You've got my #, feel free to use it if you have the need.


----------



## greybeard

Sorry to hear of you losing your dad.


CntryBoy777 said:


> Not necessarily....she had it set-up in a trust and with her holding the outright power of attorney



Lasting Powers of Attorney do not survive death of the grantor of that power. Control, at the moment of death,  switches over to administrator or what is called executor of the estate. That person, is either spelled out in a will or appointed by the probate judge in the nearest circuit court. It's the executor's job to ensure the deceased's wishes are carried out and that all his bills and final expenses are paid before anything is divided according to a certified signed will.
My sister had financial power of attorney regarding some of my father's financials. The morning after my father died, sister and I went to the bank and got everything from his lock box (she was a co-signer on the box and she also went to the counter & drew about 1000 $$ out of his account to pay some of his current bills. The bank manager, later told us she could have lost her job over that withdrawal. Manager didn't know at the time, that it had happened, as only the counter girl was involved and counter girl  didn't know my dad had died. Manager did know tho. The manager explained it...the moment my dad died, my sister's financial POA ceased to be valid. My other sister was named executor, and she could have made the withdrawal, but only with permission of the probate judge. 



Baymule said:


> Wouldn't you inherit half of the property? Not prying, but wouldn't it be divided?



Going thru this with my brother's family right now.
Not neccessarily. There is no law that I'm aware of stipulating that property has to be divided among all children and certainly not equally. A will rarely even does that and a will is always regarded as the wishes of the deceased, and if that deceased wished to cut someone completely out, it's usually followed. Even if a will _does_ stipulate that everything be equally divided among the heirs, it's very difficult to achieve it where real estate is concerned. Even if the will said to divide real estate equally, how do ya do that? By acreage? Market value?
The 2 are not often one and the same. That's where the estate probate judge comes in. If the wishes of the deceased can't be followed because of infighting, the judge 'can' order everything 'real' sold at market value and the proceeds split according to the will.

And, if there is a surviving spouse, Community Property laws come in to play. Pretty hard for a will to cut a living spouse out nowadays. In community property states, a surviving spouse generall gets 1/2 of everything the deceased owned and the other half divided according to the will of the deceased. (this varies according to states)

Been more hard feelings from wills, deer leases, girl/boy friends, and hunting dogs than all else combined...


----------



## Pastor Dave

You have my condolences Fred, on the passing of your Father and the state of affairs with your sister. It's no good having such dissent within families. I pray things be resolved for you.


----------



## High Desert Cowboy

Sorry to hear about your loss even though you were at odds with each other.  You can’t always pick family, that’s why God gave us the ability to pick good friends.  I hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Dad didn't have a will as far as I know, so it is a wait and see issue on how all this settles out. Thanks ALL for the encouragement and I will keep ya posted on the developements.


----------



## Baymule

There is no reason for you to walk away. This is your property too. Hopefully it can be resolved and split 3 ways. In any event, it would behoove you to hang in there for awhile to try and secure you and Joyce a home. If it turns into a blood bath, you don't need the stress.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear about your dad.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Your sister may just assume you are staying put since already living there. Once things get settled, I would try to get the deed.


----------



## Bruce

Saw this earlier but had to leave. @greybeard had some good information regarding your sister's ability to do anything legal. AFAIK if there is no will it goes to Probate Court. That takes time, apparently LOTS of time. I don't know if there are "will like" declarations that can go in a trust that take the place of a will. I would guess the probate judge will be highly dispassionate and likely allocate all assets evenly across the children. 

I don't know if the fact that you have been living there and improving the property at your expense would lean things a bit in your direction. Sometimes when families work well one person can buy out the others on a property but I know that isn't something you could swing  

My guess, very sadly, from what you have said is that your sister will want her share, if not the property (assuming she could buy the others out) and a sale is likely .... unless your dad had other assets worth 2X the property. If that were the case, perhaps the judge would be willing to grant the property to you and the other assets to your brother and sister.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, on a much happier note....my brother came down today and we had a good time going thru some old stuff of the past and relived some memories. Today has been a really good day with Gabbie too....she is starting to let us know that she needs to got out, but have caught her in time while sniffing the floor without telling us and we have caught her in time for her to be a Good girl and whisked outside. She went from 10:30pm last night to about 5:30am this morning without waking us for a trip out....it is the first time it's been longer than a couple of hours. While up in the attic today, I came across an old wig Mom had back in the 80s and still in decent shape....I brought it down and it is now Gabbies favorite toy....she has been walking around and attacking it.....
   I got a couple of pics of the garden today too....   the first one is of the spinach patch and the 2nd one is of the cabbage....the cold hasn't set them back very much...Joyce is using some old remee to cover them on below 30° nites. That word should have a slash above the last e....being pronounced as re-may. It is suppose to keep the plants 10° warmer than the air temp and keeps frost off of them. Anyway, that's about all for today....and I apologize for not making the usual rounds and interacting, but with training Gabbie and the goings on I have quite a bit on my mind and hope ya understand....


----------



## Farmer Connie

CntryBoy777 said:


> It was a very eventful day today, it started off really well at about 5:30am....gathered up all the things I could think of that I might need and loaded them in the truck....gave Joyce a kiss and pulled out the drive right at 6 and I was on my way. I always stop at a McDs in Holly Springs for a sausage biscuit when I'm traveling that way and use the pit stop there.....before I pulled out of the drive and back on the road I sent @Mike CHS a text that I was headed his way. Everything went well until about 9am.....View attachment 40479 ..I made it to Savannah, Tn and a girl ran a red light as I was turning left and slammed into the truck.....the cops showed up....the wrecker showed up and loaded the truck and towed the girl's car....I was waiting on the officer to give me some info and when the tow truck drove off the cops jumped in their car and drove off too. I had to Google the wrecker companies info to find out where the truck was towed to....it was about 3 miles away....I was hoofing it....they don't have sidewalks in Savannah....nor do they have level ground....I also had to walk thru a neighborhood with plenty of yard dogs and it is a busy street.....but, I finally made it to the place and got the guy to use the wench on his wrecker to pull the bumper off the tire with steering clearence....then I had to find out why and where the water leak was coming from....at the wreck site we assumed it to be the radiator...ya can see the steam in the pic. I noticed it was one of the hoses coming off the heater core, but in inspecting it, the nipple had broken off the connector and was stuck inside the hose. I asked the wrecker guy where the nearest parts store was and it was right across the same intersection that the wreck happened, so used his hose to put some water in it and made it to the parts store. I bought a brass connector and went to pull the other hose off the core....yep...it broke off too....so, I just connected the hoses together....bypassing the heater core, put in some coolant and water and drove it home.
> Given the results of this eventful day, I will have to put a trip to Texas off until Spring at the earliest....the lights are messed up and there isn't enough daylight for me to travel there and back in a day....and it will take several months for me to gather the $$ to get things fixed....it will also put our expansion plans on hold too for this Spring.....oh, here is the other car....View attachment 40480 ....really sorry about missing out there @Mike CHS , but will make it over there eventually.....



  
sorry to here about this..


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Saw this earlier but had to leave. @greybeard had some good information regarding your sister's ability to do anything legal. AFAIK if there is no will it goes to Probate Court. That takes time, apparently LOTS of time. I don't know if there are "will like" declarations that can go in a trust that take the place of a will. I would guess the probate judge will be highly dispassionate and likely allocate all assets evenly across the children.


If property had been correctly (and legally) placed in a living trust, it likely won't go thru probate.
_
*How is a living trust different from a will?*
Like a living trust, a will is a legal document that instructs how to distribute your possessions after your death. If you have a will when you pass away, your estate goes into “probate,” a legal process where the court supervises the distribution of your estate. It appoints somebody (usually your executor) to collect information about your assets and liabilities, pay your bills, then distribute the remainder of the estate to your beneficiaries according to your wishes. Probate includes a lot of paperwork and can take up to a year.

However, if you set up a living trust while you’re alive, you typically pay a lawyer anywhere from $1,500 to $3,000 to do the paperwork ahead of time and avoid court supervision of the most valuable items you own after you're gone.

“You’ve done all the paperwork so your loved ones don’t have to,” says *Lorni Sharrow*, an estates and trusts attorney with the Denver law firm Moye White. “It’s a pretty nice thing to do for people.”

Whatever you’ve placed in the trust can be distributed in a matter of weeks after your demise, not months. And as a bonus, a living trust is private, whereas a will is a public document, so everyone knows what and how much you did (or didn't) leave to your least favorite relatives._

There will still be a last will & testament for less valuable items..guns, antiques, vehicles etc, but the property already has a different name on the title--that of the trust. 

I all depends how the trust is set up. In a rust, if the assets owner wants his/her grandchildren o get some or all of it, he can set it up as generation skipping and bypass his/her children, and stipulate payout or property ownership only changes when the younguns reach a certain age. If it's $$$$, can also stipulate it is doled out over a long period of time instead of one lump sum like a will would do. 

Most people put property into something called an "irrevocable trust" for tax purposes. Whatever is in that type trust is usually not subject to estate taxes.
There are other kinds of trusts tho, and other reasons for setting one up.


----------



## Bruce

You are right @greybeard, I should have known that information and I had it backwards. Given the current tax laws (until the next version is instituted) most everyone wouldn't have enough of an estate to pay Federal taxes on it. The current federal number for exempt estates is just shy of $5.5M for an individual, $11M for a married couple. Of course states have their own inheritance and estate taxes. If you've got money your heirs REALLY don't want you to die in Nebraska, Iowa, Kentucky or Pennsylvania. States with those taxes https://www.forbes.com/sites/ashleaebeling/2016/10/25/where-not-to-die-in-2017/#3be4f16c1e37

I don't guess Fred was privy to the contents of the trust given his sister's actions.  And if his sister was named as executor, she will be the one managing the distribution as she sees fit unless the trust is specific in that regard. 


I'm glad you had a good visit with your brother Fred and that Gabbie is doing so very well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, Gabbie has been here for a whole week now and she is growing and Full of energy....but, our old bodies don't recoup near as much with a 45min nap....
She is doing actually really well with her training, and her vocabulary is increasing. The past couple of days we have heard her first few growls and barks....mainly at the goats.... ....and at her toys. She has found a favorite outside toy..... a pincone....they're free and she can tear them up. Something else I noticed today is, she has a cross on her forehead, between her ears..... ...we took her to the vet yesterday for her checkup and she is weighing 15# @8wks old....she'll be 9 on Monday. The vet said that she is going to be a BIG dog....I told him that I thought in the 90# range and he said at least or bigger.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Saying she is a cutey is an understatement.  I'm glad she is settling in for you.


----------



## Bruce

She can pull you in a cart when she's full grown.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I just have to share this with y'all, cause most will get a big kick from it.....one thing that is neat about dealing with pups, is their 1st experiences with different things and watching their reactions. Well, last nite I blew my nose on some toilet paper and emptied the roll....I started to chunk it in the can, but then it crossed my mind of seeing Gabbie trying to figure it out.....it wasn't perfectly round, and the floor certainly isn't absolutely level....it rolled a bit and settled, rocking back and forth. She first hid behind my jacket hanging on a chair close by and whimpered a couple of times and then her neck hair went up along with her tail and she began to Bark at it....she ran around the table and went to circle behind it, but when she got there she stepped back a bit and growled and barked some more.....  
   ....with each circle she got closer to it and it took her about 30min to finally conquer the deadly roll.....we praised her for saving us from this deadly intruder, and she carried it proudly in her mouth for about 15-20min and wouldn't let us have it....I think that she saw each end as a mouth and didn't want to get bit....she did grab it from the side and crushed it with her teeth while stomping with her paw....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She's so stinking cute - and obviously will conquer most challenges, lol!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bruce

Good dog Gabbie! Start with the small threats, graduate to the larger ones as you grow. Next up ... a paper towel roll.


----------



## Mike CHS

You can look at those pictures and just see the caption over the top.


----------



## CntryBoy777

This past week has been a really wet one here...not everyday, but since Wednesday the ground has been extremely soggy. We got 2.5" of rain on Wed with a break on Thurs....tho still cloudy and overcast....then, on Friday we got 3.6" of more rain. Since the ground was already saturated it had nowhere to go but downhill and it collected in the low spots. It isn't a great pic, but if ya expand it and look to the right around the gardage cans in the garden used for leaves, ya can see the ducks swimming in the alley between the 2 fences....
   ...this is the same ground after the water subsided.... ....they sure had a jolly good time and it was their first time being able to swim in the pasture. I got a decent pic of Soli with his curled tail feathers and his maturing plummage.... and of course I couldn't leave out his pop and some of the girls either.... ....we have finally gotten some Sunshine, but cold temps have arrived and had to tote water and break ice this morning. On the Gabbie front, we are making really good progress....imo, after 2wks time. She will whine and sit at the top of the stairs when she needs to go out now and knows sit, stay, easy, be nice, wait, and come....tho, she is still a puppy and easily distracted so come, wait, and stay are works in progress....as is settle. Thankfully she doesn't have a strong prey drive and isn't attacking any other of the animals....she just sits, watches, and sniffs....no barking or growling at the chickens, ducks, or cats. Her and Callie have been nose to nose, but haven't had any reaction from either except for Callie's hissing. Gabbie is certainly not a lap dog and doesn't care to be on the furniture....would rather be on the floor laying close to feet or legs. We sit on the floor with her and she will lay close by, but not on us. She prefers to lay and sleep in her area and doesn't yelp or whine at other noises being made in other rooms....tho, she can hear an ant fart, so her hearing is just fine....she knows the sound of the treat bag being rustled and will react to that. She really is going to be a great dog a couldn't have picked one any better. Here are a few pics of her, too....   ...this last one is her toting her toy box around, tho she hasn't grasped the concept of picking them back up yet...she is ecellent at getting them out....


----------



## farmerjan

She looks and sounds to be a near perfect dog for you.  That is wonderful.  Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Mini Horses

Gabbie is lovely!  She will be a valued addition to your family.

I read your thread even tho I don't reply excessively.  It is very sad to hear of the issues between you, your siblings and your father's passing.  I have been through similar "close outs" from my late husband kids and it is not fun.  Obtaining a copy of the land trust may be a good way to review what is truly in store for you and your living arrangements.   Certainly moving is sometimes not fun but being able to sense a schedule would be helpful, to say the least.   If your DS wouldn't even tell you the funeral arrangements, be sure she will probably not willfully share any trust info. BUT, she may!
She may -- especially -- if SHE is the benefactor.

Do you know who prepared it?  Is it recorded?  Is she the executor?  Most states have landlord/tenant laws which require certain notices, delivered in specific manners...you should at least find  about that in preparation.  Not knowing is harder.  ASK her - see what she says.  She can't do any less than she is now.   You may be pleasantly surprised. 

I am hoping for the best outcome for you and your family!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

I have said it before but I still get amazed at how fast the puppy look disappears.


----------



## Southern by choice

That is what I have always loved about the GSD. 
They want to be BY you... not on you.
It is a good sign as well. Even tempered GSD's should have that independence and not be needy. Yet the desire to be with or alongside their master. 

She is growing nicely, the ear - adorable.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Gabbie is certainly not a lap dog and doesn't care to be on the furniture.


Not a bad thing given how big she will likely get. 



CntryBoy777 said:


> Here are a few pics of her, too....


Good thing or we would have had to 



CntryBoy777 said:


> .this last one is her toting her toy box around, tho she hasn't grasped the concept of picking them back up yet...she is excellent at getting them out....


Just like our cats!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We weighed her last nite and she is up to 23#, so she has gained 8# in less than a week....


----------



## Bruce

Whoa! You sure she isn't saying "Look it's Haley's Comet!!" and eating your food when you peer at the sky??


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya know I try to feed my animals good....not too much, but want them healthy and not hungry. It has taken me 2wks to get a grasp on Gabbie and her needs....it has been 20yrs since I've had dealings with a pup. I certainly don't want fat lazy dogs. However, she was always devouring any and everything given to her....I started with the suggestions on the bag, but that went by the wayside rather quickly....I feed her 3 times a day, because smaller amounts on her system means less runs and allows them to adjust to food from nursing. When her activity is factored into that she has to have the calories and protein to burn or there are a whole nother set of issues to deal with, so right now she is close to 3 cups of food a day and still has a waistline. She does get Milkbones for treats, but not very many in a days time. She is developing and progressing beyond expectations and she is very intelligent and smart. I have talks with her and can see immediate changes in her behavior.....she has a real true desire to please and to be a "Good Girl" and seems to have a real knack for being quite the farm dog. Here is a pic of her watching the chickens yesterday....they are under the quail pen and she is not straining to chase towards them, merely watching.... ...she has helped Joyce off lead to herd them off of the neighbors property.....now if we can just get her to stop eating chicken poop we'll be doing Great.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Getting them to stop eating stuff is a losing battle. 

I'm glad she is working out so good for you.


----------



## Latestarter

Oh man... like Mike said, you might as well just give that up as a lost cause... Dogs love the chicken poop and even goat poop seems to be a delicacy... Maybe that just to LGDs, not sure. Glad to hear she and you are doing so well. Can't imagine being without a dog. Glad you've finally got yours!  Sure wish Bruce could have kept his. They just make life more enjoyable.


----------



## Bruce

Good dog!
Nice "submarine" you have there Fred. I have one too but it is submerged.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> I feed her 3 times a day, because smaller amounts on her system means less runs


I found out when dealing with my injured dog, that a GOOD quality canned dog food will firm those terds up nicely, and so will a little canned pumpkin (not the spiced--just plain canned pumpkin like you use for pumpkin pie) on top of their other food. 
I fed canned chunked (not ground) lamb/rice canned food and it worked wonders with his poop, but not sure how it would do with a younger dog..


----------



## CntryBoy777

@frustratedearthmother I was out feeding the goats today and thought of ya and snapped a pic for your enjoyment, since you don't get to see it very much.....
 ....Star has her fuzzies for the coming colder temps.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhh, thanks!   Also love to see a fluffy pygmy goat!


----------



## Bruce

Goat down???


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is goat cashmere Bruce, they grow it as undercoating during colder temps.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Me too. Mostly ears and nose.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## goatgurl

oh fred gabbie is a doll.  she is going to make you the best dog.  love her face and that ear.  I know that some day it will stand up but right now its adorable.


----------



## Pastor Dave

We had a German Shepherd once that I had just set my mind on the fact it would have ears not standing. Almost overnight they stood up since I had stopped expecting them to.


----------



## Mike CHS

One of our sheep has an ear that looks that way and kind of flops in the middle sort of like the airplane ear goats do.  She can't keep an ear tag in her ear for some reason so she earned the name Notag.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have been trying to get some pics that show her shoulders, neck, and back of her head properly, so ya could see the size and power that she will end up with, and I got a couple that come close to doing it....but, a pic just can't show the true detail of a "In Person" experience.....
   ....her markings and colorings help to set some of it off, but she is going to be very stout on the front end. I guess ya can tell I'm pleased with her....and it has probably been a Gabbie overload....


----------



## goatgurl

no such thing as a puppy overload, at least not to my way of thinking.  hope everything else is going well and youall are keeping warm.  prayers for the outcome of things pending with your sister.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@goatgurl suffice it to say that I have been underestimated by many and there is a side of me my sister has never seen or experienced.....I just hope she has her ducks in a row....cause Hell is fixing to rain down and hope she don't get burned. I can be very spiteful if provoked.....and if the bridge is burned...it matters not as to the degree it is charred....


----------



## Mike CHS

You can tell she is going to be a big girl Fred and a beautiful one.  And like GG said, there is no such thing as too many puppy pictures.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I have been trying to get some pics that show her shoulders, neck, and back of her head properly, so ya could see the size and power that she will end up with, and I got a couple that come close to doing it....but, a pic just can't show the true detail of a "In Person" experience.....View attachment 41588 View attachment 41589 View attachment 41590 ....her markings and colorings help to set some of it off, but she is going to be very stout on the front end. I guess ya can tell I'm pleased with her....and it has probably been a Gabbie overload....



Not possible!!

And since pictures can't show the true detail, I guess you need to get on the road and bring her to each of us in turn. Though I guess you might want to wait on coming to me given the current temperatures. 



CntryBoy777 said:


> @goatgurl suffice it to say that I have been underestimated by many and there is a side of me my sister has never seen or experienced.....I just hope she has her ducks in a row....cause Hell is fixing to rain down and hope she don't get burned. I can be very spiteful if provoked.....and if the bridge is burned...it matters not as to the degree it is charred....


I REALLY REALLY REALLY hope it works out that you can stay on the property. PM me with details you prefer not to post here


----------



## Pastor Dave

Yah, look at all the pictures and posts that get placed over an inanimate object like a tractor. Oh! Wait, that was me.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh Bruce those temps are getting down to your levels up there this wknd....Lows in the low double digits and some single digits in outlying areas from Memphis.....normal highs are upper 40s-low50s....there is a very slight chance of snow on Sunday. It was funny today watching the ducks....the pool was froze over and they were walking around on the ice....when enough of them got on it and broke thru, they began swimming and were lined up waiting to get their turn in what they could get in.....it was 17 here this morning and got up to 34°.....first full day of toting water and about a week or a little more of doing it in the future. We have enough buckets and containers so we just exchange them out and deal with the cold inside where it is warm....
I just don't want to bore anyone with sooo much about Gabbie, Dave....I could talk about her for awhile and have many more pics than posted.....


----------



## Baymule

It is with great amusement and enjoyment that I watch your "Gabbie" journey. Post all the pictures you want, we are all enjoying being taken along on your puppy to dog journey.


----------



## Southern by choice

Who gets tired of puppy pics?    This is foreign to me... are there really people out there that do?


----------



## Bruce

Only the mentally deranged SBC


----------



## CntryBoy777

We took Gabbie to the Vet today for her 2nd round of shots and I just have to share the events as they unfolded. This is all Gabbie, but we have been concentrating on her training....when we got to the office there was someone already inside of the small waiting room....a man and wife with 2 boys and a close to yr old chocolate Lab.....I picked Gabbie up and had her in my arms as we walked inside. After seeing the reactions of Gabbie and the other dog...a female...I put Gabbie down and told her to sit....she did.....the youngest boy, about 4-5 wanted to pet her and I told him it would be okay and told Gabbie to be nice.....she licked his hands and chin and he just loved it.....the man finished their business with the lady at the desk and they walked out....I told Gabbie to sit while I told the lady the info on our reason for being there and Gabbie sat until we were called....she also minded on the exam table and the Vet and Tech were so impressed with her that the Tech went and got a bag of the treats they sell and gave her one. The Vet commented again about her being a BIG dog, and she was absolutely beautiful and best GSD he'd seen in quite awhile. Needless to say we felt good at that comment and we were really proud how Gabbie responded in a strange area to our commands. There is still a long way to go, but receiving confirmation of it along the way is a good feeling of accomplishment for her and us, too. We will have had her for 3wks tomorrow and she has come quite a ways in those 3wks......just a walk down memory lane.....here she is 4wks old....
 
This one is when we got her....
...and this was yesterday....
She loves playing with that empty cool whip container....
On another note, in looking back over this past year, we hatched our first duck....this was Soli at 3days old.... ....and this was Soli today....
  ....he still remembers his chicken hen momma and she still remembers him they talk to each other still thru the fences and Soli will walk with the chickens as the stroll along a fence that he can get to.....and people ask us "Why?" we raise animals.....


----------



## Southern by choice

You should be proud of what you are doing as well as proud of Gabbie. Commitment to training up a dog properly makes a world of difference. German Shepherds are the most highly trainable dogs in the world. This is why they are used for EVERYTHING! They are smart and need that relationship/companionship much more than most breeds. All my Gsd's were trained off lead before they were ever trained on lead... they are truly a praise response breed. 

Do you know if the breeder tested for DM? I think we talked about that before but I can't remember.

She is beautiful, strong sable. I love the GSD, still they steal my heart.


----------



## goatgurl

what a good girl.  you have to be so proud of her and actually yourself too.  I just feel like between your training and her natural ability she will be awesome.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Southern by choice we did discuss that, but I have failed to ask....thanks for reminding me and will be sure to do so. Thanks for the kind words, too!!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Fred, of course Gabbie is great and like the updates, also really enjoy the stories on Soli. It is so amazing he still knows his chicken mama and vice versa. Wonderful to imagine the bond between these two.


----------



## Mike CHS

That training you and Gabbie are doing makes for a good relationship being even better.


----------



## Bruce

That is seriously good control for a pup her age.  Heck it would be good if even 1/4 of the dogs I see out and about were that well trained.


----------



## Baymule

Gabbie is going to be the best dog ever. It seems to me that there ought to be a special word for dog. Dog just doesn't encompass the love these wonderful animals have for us and vice versa.


----------



## Bruce

How about "dawg" @Baymule?  

That was actually DD1's first word ... which is weird since we had no dog.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> How about "dawg" @Baymule?
> 
> That was actually DD1's first word ... which is weird since we had no dog.


That's just Southern pronunciation of Dog.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Gabbie is beautiful!! Congratulations on the addition! It sounds like she's training really well too.


----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> That's just Southern pronunciation of Dog.


I know but to us northerners "dawg" has a much nicer "ring" to it. NO idea how she came up with "dawg", she'd never met anyone who pronounced it that way.


----------



## CntryBoy777

In reflecting back over this past year, there have been accomplishments, changes, and a new additions that have taken place here at the Lazy A** Acres. Getting the fence done was the biggest accomplishment and brought the most changes.....however, we do on occasion miss going on our "Goat Walks" from time to time and the dIly interaction with them, but we are more thankful to not have to do so....to tell ya the truth I miss updating y'all with the daily "Adventures", but as things have expanded time has been an issue. The new additions of Gabbie and Soli have been interesting to say the least, and are going well. It is rather difficult to sit here and make plans for this year, as things are unsettled with Dad's passing and the plans for further expansion have been put on hold or canceled depending on the direction of things. If we do stay here, then there will be more fencing done and there are tenative plans in raising a few meat goats....probably Kikos....there may also be more definite plans made with the birds and possibly adding a couple of LGDs. There again, we could sell out and move, too....so, ya never know what may end up taking place....if we do go, tho....Callie and Gabbie will go with us. If we stay, I plan on making good use of the box that @greybeard sent to me and will definitely be adding some electric fence. I still plan on working on the ditch thru the winter, but when and as weather and temps allow....get Gabbie some outside time....just being a farm dawg.....


----------



## Hens and Roos

that your adventures can continue right where you are living now!!


----------



## Bruce

x200 @Hens and Roos !!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, since it has been since last year that I posted any pics of Gabbie.........here is a couple of her sporting her "Detroit Lean" look....
 
  ....we tried her off lead, but there has been a difficulty in her chasing the roosters and responding to commands off lead, so we have control now, and almost had a bad accident with the neighbors dog the other evening with Joyce and their black Lab charging in the darkness. She is still a pup and has those pup distractions, but when it is time to obey, ya have to have the control....for her safety and ours.....I believe it would be a much different story in a few more months, but for now it is on the lead when she is outside.
@Pastor Dave here are a couple of pics of Soli on his side of the fence talking to his momma.....   He is just to the right of the wood in the pic as the Dotties are on the steps leading down to the fence.....


----------



## Mike CHS

She is just getting prettier.


----------



## Pastor Dave




----------



## TAH

Oh, my gosh Gabbie is awesome... looking and just all around. 

happy new year to you and joyce!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It made it up to 41° here today and the sunshine felt good....suppose to have a low of 20° tonite, but warming to the mid 40s tomorrow, but rain coming Sun evening into Mon, but all above freezing will be welcomed. I used the cold to my advantage tho and got rid of a yellow-jacket nest that was in a log that Dad had a bench vise attached to.....
 ....they had a small access hole on one side of the vise and I poured a pint of rubbing alcohol into it....removed the vise and found this, so I poured a quart in it today and hauled it to the burn pile for tomorrow. It was 20° when I was messing with it and didn't think they'd be buzzing around too much....
All the animals surely enjoyed their day today, tho the ducks are still looking for their pool, but their containers of water didn't ice up on them and the ground was wet so they billed all day....they did make a few trips out to where there is grass in the pasture, behind the garden to get some fresh greens. The goats were out there too.... 
...but, it was Gabbie that had their attention....   Also, she is starting to learn how to dig as here nails are growing..... ....she hasn't gotten both of them going together just yet, but goes at it with 1 paw and her mouth....biting out the grass roots. I don't have a pic of it, but she has a tennis ball that she plays with and 1 of her front paws covers the ball....just to let ya know how big they are. Here are a couple more of her just enjoying the sunshine in the leaves..... 
  ...there is only one more update here today....Soli topped a khaki hen today....can't say it is the very first, but it is the first "Verified" proof of his coming of age..........naw, didn't get a pic of that either...


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a good day was had by all.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like Gabbie's floppy ear is beginning to lift.  Such a nice looking pup. Hopefully she won't decide to dig under the fences to get to the other animals.

You didn't decide that a pint of alcohol and a match would take care of the wasp nest instead of doubling the dose the second time? That could have been some kind of fun, and you could have roasted some hotdogs or marshmallows


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was a rainy day here...goats stayed inside, but the ducks got back in their pool and were very happy today. Gabbie was 12wks old today and is really growing....she can reach the counter-top with her paws fairly easily, so having to increase "Supervision" of areas that haven't been of concern til now. She was chewing on a rawhide stick and pushing the tennis ball around with her paws and nose....wished I could have got a video of that....but here are a couple of pics of the b'day girl today.... 
 ....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> and is really growing


I GUESS! Doesn't even look like she would fit comfortably in a lap anymore!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She is so stinkin' cute!  And growing like a lil' weed!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I don't want y'all to think that Gabbie is the only "Adventure" happening here....awww naw....just as always there is something happening at the Lazy A** Acres....as long as there are animals here, ya can count on it....
Take today for example....it has been overcast and foggy drizzly since the rain came thru and temps warmed....the animals are looking for some sunshine, but none has showed up. There is a hole cut in the fence for the ducks to come and go from....it is cut in a stretch of 2"x4"x5' welded wire fencing and is roughly 12"x14".....here's a pic... ....we use this piece of plywood to close them up with to keep them in their yard...I'm standing in the duck yard taking the pic. Joyce happened to be looking out the picture window and told me to come look...so, I did....she asked what do ya see?....I replied Comet and Lightning looking for acorns and ducks in the pool....she said look harder....so, I scanned thru the trees for hawks or anything threatening....I told her that I didn't see anything else except the "Dotties" by a storage bldg....she laughed.....did we get a new duck that ya didn't tell me about?....I said no....then, where did the big black one come from?.....so, I scanned back to the duck yard and there it was..... ....if ya expand the pic and look in the lower left of the building, ya will see what I saw. I went outside to get a better look and Star knew she was where she shouldn't be.... ....here she is heading back out the way she got in.... ....I guess that shows how short those legs of Star's are cause she isn't even on her knees....she helped herself to some of the duck's pellets.......we'll have to keep an eye out for this happening to keep her out of trouble....
Something else that I haven't shown in a while....here is one of the "Dottie" roos ..... ....they are nice looking.....


----------



## Bruce

I TOLD you that you cut her legs too short!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It got down to 26° this morning from a high of 66° yesterday and the rain changed over to sleet and then to snow, but the moisture already on the ground froze....so, there is ice under everything....had to breakout the propane torch to thaw and open gate latches this morning....thrill, thrill and fun, fun!! The outside cats stayed in their bldg....the Dotties stayed in their pen....the goats stayed in their house.....and the ducks are waddling around having a Blast.....Gabbie wants to get out and run and play in the stuff, but neither of us have the desire to be out in it....slip and break something, so she is inside with us and looking out the window watching the birds at the feeders.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Ours was about the same.  It was 61 when I went outside this morning and when I went out to take some hay a little while ago it was 28.


----------



## Southern by choice

Yikes... guess it is coming our way next.
Gorgeous out right now.


----------



## CntryBoy777

This first pic...right in the middle of the pic when expanded will reveal the ducks....
 ...the next several are to show off our 30lb girl....   ....and this last one is for you @Bruce just to show how much of a lap dog she has become and this is at 30#..... ....she hides her weight and size in the pics, but this shows perspective....she even overflows my lap.....


----------



## Southern by choice

Ok, I see how it is.
@Bruce  gets a "special" picture.
Me? Nothin'...notta...nil...Zero...zilch-   and I love her _more._ 

Going to pout for awhile.


----------



## Mike CHS




----------



## CntryBoy777

Awww!! now SBC...ya make feel guilty....Bruce commented about her size and being to big for the lap, so I was just responding to his sorta request....but, if ya wish a special pic all ya gotta do is ask....you do get most of the phone calls anyway....and about to get another....probably tomorrow....
How about this one.... ....blue eyes and a leanin ear....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I love the relationships that everyone shares! I'll have to wait a couple days and request my own pic of Gabbie! 

@CntryBoy777 She's absolutely precious and it would be interesting to see how much energy she could burn outside in this weather...maybe some type of a lunge line to help wear her down while keeping you and the Mrs. safe...


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm amazed how much energy our big dogs have in this cold weather.  I swear they must put on several miles today chasing each other.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I am thinking about adding some fence in the backyard to give her an area to be outside in sometimes and if we need to be gone for more than a couple of hours. If she can get along with the other animals she'll have plenty of space to roam and romp in....


----------



## Bruce

Southern by choice said:


> Ok, I see how it is.
> @Bruce  gets a "special" picture.
> Me? Nothin'...notta...nil...Zero...zilch-   and I love her _more._
> 
> Going to pout for awhile.


@CntryBoy777 is just sensitive to the fact that YOU have plenty of dogs and I have none (and likely never will).

I see that "lazy" ear is getting higher  Soon you are going to need to sit next to Joyce so there is room for Gabbie in your laps!


----------



## Baymule

It is cold here again too.  26 degrees last night, frozen water this morning. Phooey. But at least it is a dry cold, no rain means no ice. 

Be safe, don't slip on the ice and get hurt.


----------



## Southern by choice

Awww thanks. She sure is beautiful. GSD's will always be my first doggy love. 
I am so happy for you. You were led to the right place. So far her temperament really looks great.
The right dog, the right  people, the right time makes for an amazing relationship. There sure is a joy in it isn't there.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We woke up to 2.25" of snow today and it only thrilled a few of the animals....the ducks were dusting in it like chickens in dirt and Gabbie ran around biting and licking it crazily. This was the first pic this morning....the cardinals and tit-mice are in the tree, on the feeders and on the ground....
 ....the ducks are huddled around a water tub before it refreezes.... ....then we have various pics of Gabbie doing her thang.... 
      As ya can see she had a good time each trip out and was sure to bring a stick or pinecone back in with her too....
It is suppose to get down to single divits here tonite with below 0 windchills, but back in the 50s come Sat and 60s on Sun we just have to endure til then.....


----------



## Bruce

Yay!!!! Gabbie pictures


----------



## Southern by choice

Snow heading in here tonight. suppose to get 2-4 inches. 

Gabbie sure is growing! You got some great pics.  Never met a GSD that didn't love the snow.

When I was a kid my boy would go with us... I don't remember a day growing up that a GSD wasn't by my side. Of course not all the same dogs.. but always at least one.


----------



## farmerjan

I feel for all "y'all"  southerners....  Honestly, you have had more snow than we have here in western part of Va in the Blue Ridge Mountain foothills.  And it is as cold there almost as it has been here.   They had nearly 12 inches of snow in Va Beach last week I was told....all we got was cold and enough to stick on the roads.  Supposed to get some tonight....like about 1-3 inches.  Had about a 1/2 inch of rain the other night then the temps dropped like a rock again and nights were in the 8 to 12 degree range.  
Looks like there is a fair amount of snow in the pattern I saw that went all the way to the gulf....
What is it with this weather??????

We are bone dry overall.....many are already concerned about the pastures this spring since we went into the fall so dry.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Gabbie! 

Be careful out there. The resulting muddy mess threatens to be treacherous too!


----------



## Latestarter

Climate change...   weird weather for all apparently... Hope you get some much needed moisture Jan.


----------



## Devonviolet

Latestarter said:


> Climate change...   weird weather for all apparently... Hope you get some much needed moisture Jan.


Coldest temps, for this day, in 9 years.  We got down to 9°F over night. Our outside faucet froze, in spite a foam faucet cover.  The duck pools had 2" ice in them.

I'm just glad we don't have the snow and ice we had overnight on Monday into Tues.  I had to call off for Jury Duty due to black ice. I'm guessing I'll be called again soon.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The 1 thing I do hope @farmerjan is that what ya are needing doesn't come all at once....but, it will come to ya....it is just the cycle of things.....I sure hate that it has caused ya the immediate hardships here recently. I could sure go the rest of the winter without any ice and snow....I've had my fill of it...


----------



## greybeard

Devonviolet said:


> . Our outside faucet froze, in spite a foam faucet cover.



I use 'em certain places but the insulation value on those things is about the same as an old sock would be. I think our official low this morning was 14°F. 
I think it was Feb '07 that my digital thermometer said 8°F and the only heat we had in that little shotgun house we were living in was a wood burning box  heater. 
fun times..not.


----------



## Devonviolet

farmerjan said:


> We are bone dry overall.....many are already concerned about the pastures this spring since we went into the fall so dry.


Yeah, I really feel your pain, Jan!  A dry Winter & Spring can make for some really expensive hay!

We had a really dry Summer, Fall & early Winter. So, we had big cracks, in the ground and lots of dust blowing around when the wind kicked up. Back in Dec. we got some rain, that helped us a bunch. So we were just shy of our average annual rainfall amounts.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have owned our place for going on 5 years now and this is the coldest it has been.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They said on the local news it is the coldest temps we've had since '96 here....guess we were due...


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> Coldest temps, for this day, in 9 years.


That kinda suggests the temps you are having are not all that unusual in the "climatic timespan" reference. Given that, I'm surprised that more people down there in the "warmer" areas don't have their water lines lower in the ground and better protection where they come up into the house. 

And @Latestarter's house having NO insulation under the floor?? Even if it never got below freezing it would be a lot more comfortable and cheaper to heat without that cold space. Insulation isn't that expensive!!


----------



## Latestarter

Guess the thought was that you live on 20 acres with lots of free trees... go cut yourself some firewood and keep the stove going. Problem "solved". I wear slippers now, which is something I've previously never been able to do because my feet sweat so bad.


----------



## Bruce

I guess it makes sense if you are young, hale, hearty, love to cut down, split and stack trees, move it a few more times before it gets into the stove and have nothing better to do with your time. Me? I'd insulate the heck out of that floor unless you decide to put in a full foundation. Then I'd insulate THAT.


----------



## Latestarter

It's been a "passing thought" since I bought the place that it is set up almost ideally for a walk out basement. Only problem is the cost to jack the house and install a basement  With a basement and the heat/wood stove down there, I could do floor vents and let the heat find its way to the first floor for heat and also not have to worry about frozen pipes or cold floors. It would also be cooler down there in the summer.


----------



## Mike CHS

Our house had skirting when we bought but the crawlspace was just a playground for rodents and air (both hot and cold) but the first thing we did was have it bricked in with vents.  It made a world of difference and the cost wasn't outrageous here.  We considered a basement since it sits on a steep hill but excavation costs would have been serious because of the solid rock under the house.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Heat and humidity equals mold and mildew in basements, so check it out well before ya go thru the trouble.


----------



## Southern by choice

Mike CHS said:


> Our house had skirting when we bought but the crawlspace was just a playground for rodents and air (both hot and cold) but the first thing we did was have it bricked in with vents.  It made a world of difference and the cost wasn't outrageous here.  We considered a basement since it sits on a steep hill but excavation costs would have been serious because of the solid rock under the house.



When my son bought his house we put in the contract that the crawl space would be wrapped. It was and it is awesome!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is suppose to stay above freezing tonite, so hopefully this evenings final rounds will conclude the water toting for at least a week....I'm so Glad too!!.... 
I know the ducks will be Happy to have their pool available again.... ....I'll have to get to cleaning the hay out of their pen and start the deep litter over again while temps are up....and the goat house needs cleaning and refreshing after several days of their staying inside..... 
I haven't reported it here, but I've been having issues with the pickup and have finally located the source of the issues and with the warmer temps will be able to finish what I started before the frigid temps hit. It has to be a firing issue, because it would crank fine on dry days, but if there was any moisture in the air it wouldn't crank. I replaced the distributor cap, rotor, and plug wires before temps fell and the truck would crank with moisture in the air, but has a miss now that keeps it from running at idle....so, replacing plugs and ignition coil here shortly. The wires were corroded and the distributor cap was pretty bad too and had some cracks in it......
 ....and here is the rotor, notice the rusted screws.... ....one of the plug wires had rust on the connector end of a plug and as soon as I popped it off and looked at it I realized my ineptness and should have gotten the plugs with the other stuff, but didn't. The coil looks like it is an original, so it is in need of replacing....hopefully all of that subsides the issues. This also places a question in my mind of just how truthful the statement made about the engine being rebuilt, because any one with half a brain would've replaced such cheap, but necessary parts if a rebuild is being done. Anyway, I do plan on taking advantage of the warmer temps and will get some outside work done and giving Gabbie some much needed farmlife time.........I have found some fence wire at the CoOp that I like....it is 6"x6"x5' knotted HT wire....I think it is what @Mike CHS is using....he called it Gaucho wire, here they call it Game fence.....it is $285/330' roll.....I can't handle it by myself, but they deliver and will send 2 guys that will lay it where I need it and then I can unroll it. I'm not going to do a big area, but it will be big enough for Gabbie and an area that the goats can be placed if needed. I'm going to continue with a few things that....if we stay....will need to be done anyway. I will get some stuff cut on the ditch bank and over at the pond and a whole lot of burning. We had some long limbs and branches that came down during the rain, ice, snow, and wind in the low temps so there is cleanup to do....seems there is always things on that "List". Something else I'll be doing is taking Gabbie for some walks while shooting around her so she gets used to being around that....she heard the 22 the other evening, but will get her out with the 30-30 and 20ga. Oh, we went to Tractor Supply today and got her some different puppy food and she really, really likes it.....but, we'll have to see if it likes her.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

See if it likes her!


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> With a basement and the heat/wood stove down there, I could do floor vents and let the heat find its way to the first floor for heat and also not have to worry about frozen pipes or cold floors. It would also be cooler down there in the summer.


As long as you remember to turn the furnace off


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> That kinda suggests the temps you are having are not all that unusual in the "climatic timespan" reference. Given that, I'm surprised that more people down there in the "warmer" areas don't have their water lines lower in the ground and better protection where they come up into the house.



Many do on the original build and landscaping but the add-ons over the years don't always get the same idyllic treatment. 
Just a short 'inconvenience'. In about 40 days, the birds will be returning and the grass start to green up and we're back to putting meat on bones.


----------



## Latestarter

Just before this latest cold spell and the snow, I had hundreds of robins all over the pastures, so they have begun moving back north. The *%^$& moles/voles haven't slowed down either and I have tunnels and dirt mounds all over the place.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh those critters never seem to slow down here much at all, but Gabbie has started to scratch at their runs, so hopefully she'll make a dent in the population....the cats will get a few, but Gabbie sniffs and hears them out. She just hasn't gotten to accomplished at digging yet. The chipmunks make tunnels too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay....here comes a Gabbie overload....you've been Warned....
  
  
Where she is sitting is where she started digging on a mole/vole run.....   one of these days she'll get the hang of it....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

No such thing as Gabbie overload!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Bruce

MORE Gabbie pictures? Sheesh!! I can't take it! 
She's lovely. Seems her right ear is pretty much up now.
Digging for moles?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh Bruce....above ground it is difficult to tell if it is a mole, vole, or chipmunk tunnel, but it is surely one of them.......it gets messy when the ground is soggy and ya step in one and sink above ankle deep in the mud.....


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like a pretty good size tunnel if you can break through like that. I don't know how often moles come out above ground. The critters Al (up the road that mows my fields once a year) calls "meadow moles" are actually voles. The look a lot like a large mouse with a shorter tail. It is fun to watch them "surfing" as I mow along to keep the fields from getting too tall after Al does his thing. No true mole could move that fast.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The cats here will go after either, but they get more voles and chipmunks than they do moles....funny thing is they won't eat the voles or moles, but they love those chipmunks....


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm finding fewer tunnels of any kind since I think our dogs were miners in another life.  Thor doesn't even want his food some days but he is still putting weight on.


----------



## Latestarter

Yeah... some places here they've tunneled so much in one area that it's like walking on jello... Can't even define individual tunnels in some areas... the whole area is lifted up. When I get heavy rain, it washes down into the tunnels and comes out someplace else like a mud slide, carrying all sorts of debris, stones, dirt, etc. Hope she figures it out pretty quick so you don't have a yard full of pits.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I had to answer a duck call the other night and got a small male possum....I thought about coming back in and getting Gabbie to see what she would do...but, it was cold out and I think she is still a bit too young to do much more than sniff, bark, or whimper away....like she did with the toilet paper roll. It won't be long though before I'll get her introduced to things. I don't think she is going to be a barker....she doesn't bark at things she hears....my othe GSD I had when I was young was that way....she was the one that snuck up behind my Grandma and bite her leg as her foot hit the first step at our house back on the 180acre farm Mom and Dad had....Mom had stayed home sick that day and Grandma came to visit and check on her. As she came up the drive Princess barked and Grandma told her to shut up and go on away....my Mom warned her that Princess knew something was wrong, but she said the dog wasn't going to do anything....not a bark or a sound she made, but had her calf in her mouth when the foot hit the step....Grandma looked at Mom and told her your dog just bit me. She was fine but got a tetanus shot and we had to keep Princess chained for 10days....the day she came off the chain, she was hit and killed by a dump truck on our dirt road. Gabbie looks a bit like Princess, so hopefully things will be different this time around....but, I'm not in the 3rd grade like I was then....


----------



## Baymule

I am so enjoying the Gabbie journey!


----------



## Bruce

I think she is far to young to be out learning about and protecting against predators. At least not without an adult dog to 'splain things to her.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Today I took Gabbie over to the pond....Joyce has taken her over there before, but this was my first time taking her there....as we walked up the hill that leads there she suddenly stopped, the hair on her neck stood up, and she began barking....this was all in the direction that I had seen the coyote a month or so ago....she relaxed some when we made it to the pond. The water level is up and has backedup into the spillway, but isn't overflowing.....
 ....the water looks much better than it has in a while now. We left the pond and she had a blast running around in field#4 and the base of the levee and we headed back towards the house making the turn and walking around the fence in field#1....we stopped a few times along the ditch.....and with some water standing in the bottom of it ya can see the task of cleaning it off will be very labor intensive..... ....and of course Gabbie and her nose found a treasure trove..... ....a nice pile of deer pellets, the green there is some garlic growing. Then a little further down the ditch she started scratching the dirt right in front of a buck rub.... ....I also tried to take some pics that shows her frame and leanness even tho we feed her about 5cups of puppy food a day..... her shoulders are definitely wider than her ribs and there is a definite cut infront of the haunches. It does seem that she changes daily and is starting to leave some of the puppy stuff behind....she tried to help Joyce the other day to herd the chickens into their pen....but, it wasn't time for them to go in yet....tho she keeps trying without attacking....


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm not sure where these big pups put all of the food that they get.    She is getting prettier by the day and I don't envy you working down in that ditch.  At least mine have shallow edges.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know getting in the ditch won't be a big problem, but may have to tie a rope to the trailer hitch and have Joyce pull me up.........there are some washes from the field that run into the ditch, so will be able to get out without much difficulty. I have some rolls of old rusted fencing that I have thought about putting in those runoff ruts to stop the washing away of soil.....maybe get some grass roots to bind into the fencing and slow down the wash a bit, hopefully without flooding more of the field. I could use a few truck loads of your rock over here, too....


----------



## Latestarter

Wow Fred, the pond looks really full! I'll bet the fish are pretty hungry now and you could probably stock up your freezer with some fillets. Man... Gabbie is going to absolutely LOVE living there! So much to explore and never a dull minute! A very lucky dog indeed. Love her build as well and those paws... I really love large dogs and she's going to be a beauty! Thanks for the pics. I don't envy you cleaning the ditch...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh Joe, I should get some in the freezer....I just wish I liked eating them more than I do....but, I sure love catching them.....


----------



## Latestarter

I hear ya Fred... always loved to fish and spent my youth fishing fresh water. Then I discovered pelagic salt water species and was spoiled from that point on. Love salt water fish, especially the large ones, to catch AND to eat.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Since there is such interest in the Gabbie "Adventures", I will share with ya some recent developements. Joyce had to run to town today and so we were together alone here at the house. I went out on the porch and was looking around at things and thinking of the tasks for the day....Gabbie was waundering around and sticking her head between the ballisters and watching the birds, squirrels, and the goats....suddenly she began to bark...low sharp barks....I asked her what she was barking at and was fixing to quiet her, when I thought to myself...she is a dog and is suppose to do those things....remember, I haven't had a dog for 20yrs. Anyway, I walked to the end of the porch where she was and looked in the direction she was looking in....I saw Star in the duck yard and tried to tell her to get out....of course, she is a goat and they don't listen and mind so well........so, I told Gabbie we needed to go get her out of their yard....we came in and she beat me down the steps...which isn't difficult to do....I put the lead on her for control and we headed out walking behind the yard.....Star started coming towards the fence and Gabbie was barking with her head low to the ground and wagging her tail....Star stomped her front hooves and flashed her horns, Gabbie backed up and ran in an arch and kept attempting to get her to move....this went on for at least 3-4 minutes and I finally called her back and we walked towards the house....Star went straight to the access hole and left the yard. I was really proud and astounded at the same time and showered her with praise. I didn't have to struggle with her at all and there never was a tight lead on her....she did it under control and there wasn't any attempt to snip or snap at Star even though Star was flashing her horns and even bumped the fence a few times. She has really impressed us with her ability to recognize and react to things that we thought were to advanced for her to grasp....she really has some great instincts and I just hope that we have the ability to keep her improving and getting better. We are going to work with her on scenting and see if we can get her to search and find some things....just something else that can keep her busy.....
Oh, she is up to 32lbs now and can almost jump the barrier that keeps her in her room. She is progressing much faster than we had ever anticipated......


----------



## Bruce

Go Gabbie! And Fred, good of you to recognize that Gabbie might have a purpose to her bark other than just to hear her own voice.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay, here is a side of Gabbie ya ain't seen yet..... 

   she loves laying on her back and playing with the frisbee. Something else that she has developed is pushing the tennis ball around with her nose and paws while having a piece of rolled rawhide in her mouth....it actually looks like she is playing soccer....and the frisbee is used in a game of trying to get it past her sliding on the floor....like a goalie...using her paws and mouth to stop it....she is really good at it too....
This is a couple of pics of Soli hanging with his hatching "Mom" and a rooster.... 
  ....ya can see in this last pic the other ducks in the background....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Today I forgot to take my phone with me, so there aren't any pics to share on this one...ya will just have to rely on my storytelling to paint the picture for ya.....
Oh, and this does not include Gabbie, so something different to amuse ya.
I was on final rounds this evening and had made it to the duck pen....last on the list....and had completed taking care of the feed, water, and hay and was standing in their yard while they were billing around in the wet ground I had just made. All of the sudden there was a strange noise that froze the ducks and things went silent....I scanned around in the directions they were looking and searching for anything from fox, coyote, hawk, or owl...even coon....something....didn't see anything. I asked them what had them on edge and a few went back to billing, but several kept looking....I did too....I looked to the goat house and Star was in the back area and Lightning was on the deck standing in front of the side gate, but I didn't see Comet....I thought I saw some white between Lightning's legs inside the house on the feed side....there was more noise and it seemed to be coming from that direction and Lightning was looking and moving his head....I thought to myself that I sure hope Comet hadn't collapsed or something....I had just fed them and he was just fine....I went back to paying attention to the ducks and rounding them up to get in for the nite and looked up to see Comet out on the deck and he was stomping his front hoof on the deck and dragging it across something, but from my angle I couldn't tell what it was....then he started trying to butt whatever it was with his head and horns, but kept getting his horns in the fence of the side gate.....now, my curiousity is peaked and I have to go back over there to see just what it was....as I walked up to the gate I saw it lying there on the deck all beat up and it wasn't moving at all.....it was the broom that I use to sweep the deck with..... ...he had done all he could to tear it apart, but it is still in working order.....the "Adventures" continue here on a daily basis....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I love how something that can seem like the littlest thing makes it possible to smile.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Today I forgot to take my phone with me, so there aren't any pics to share on this one






CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh, and this does not include Gabbie


Double


----------



## CntryBoy777

After the all day rain yesterday and a saturated ground, we squished in mud and puddles most of the day. I figure we got around 3/4-1" by what I poured out of the goat buckets this morning....the rain gauge shattered in the rain, ice, and fridgid temps and I forgot to get one at the store when we went. There was a puddle standing in field#2 and Grabbie had a blast running and splashing in it and biting at the grass under the water....nope....forgot my phone again....but, she was drenched from head to paw....I can honestly say she is not afraid of water....she Loves it.........that is the icon that pictures her best in the puddle.
The cold temps really set the rye grass and winter peas back quite a bit, but they are starting to recover some now....we have had a few days in the 50s and 60s...suppose to get down to 32 here tonite.
I didn't get the goat house or duck pen cleaned today, because the ground was so soaked I'd never get the wheelbarrow up and down the hills and maintain footing....I haven't said anything, but from some previous injuries my leg has been giving me fits, so I'm not pushing something that can wait another day or 2.
I did get some updated pics of Gabbie, but after she was dried off some.....

     ....the last one is for the paws....even though she is growing like a weed, those paws still seem very large to me. She is developing into a really nice girl and she got her 3rd round of shots on Friday and there was a different vet in the office and he couldn't stop saying how beautiful she was....he said 3-4 times.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I didn't realize how out of proportion their feet get and how fast.  At 3 months, Thor's paws were the same size as Maisy's but at 5 months they were twice as big.

She just keeps getting cuter.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> he couldn't stop saying how beautiful she was



I agree!  She is gorgeous!


----------



## Bruce

Phew, I was afraid I'd have to go another day without Gabbie pictures! You know how fast they change at that age. 



CntryBoy777 said:


> there was a different vet in the office and he couldn't stop saying how beautiful she was....he said 3-4 times.....


Hmm, must be she is a beautiful dog then  Again I notice that her right ear is standing up more.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It does when something has her attention @Bruce , but when she is relaxed it still has a lean to it. We sure think she is beautiful, cute, and purdy....and all here say so....and any that see her out say so....so, we are starting to think that others are sincere and not just saying that out of kindness....
I have been looking back at earlier pics and those of her now and she is changing as her coat continues to grow and shed....the 1 thing that has changed the most is the length of her tail. When we first got her it seem short and stubby, but now it almost touches the ground.....


----------



## Bruce

You are gonna have to watch that tail! It's going to be a pretty powerful "weapon" when she's showing her happiness with vigorous tail wagging.


----------



## AClark

I may have missed it, but what is your pup? Looks like a working line GSD? She sure is pretty!


----------



## CntryBoy777

AClark said:


> I may have missed it, but what is your pup? Looks like a working line GSD? She sure is pretty!


Gabbie is a PB GSD....I haven't registered her with AKC as of yet, but I have the papers. There are many police, service, and search and rescue in her lineage....not real sure about shows, obedience, or herding competitions. She sure keeps us on our toes keeping her occupied so she doesn't get too bored with old folks like us.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Love Gabbie!


----------



## CntryBoy777

There have been some mention of Gabbie changes and I have wanted to share some pics of her markings, so here goes....first up is 3 stripes that have appeared as her coat has grown.....they are from each eye and from the middle of the muzzle....
Now, her saddle looks more like a cape with her markings.... ....today is the first day that she has held her ears up every time I have looked at them, even when she was at rest. I believe the new food is doing her some good also....her coat has gotten really shiny and she eats it much better than the other....and hasn't had any stomach issues with it either......oh, and she loves boiled eggs....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Her ear looks great today.  Boiled eggs are crack for my dogs, lol.


----------



## Mike CHS

How is she doing on her training? 

I give the outside dogs an occasional boiled egg but never the inside two.  I did once and thought I needed to put up a HAZMAT sign when their stomachs started acting up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

She is doing well....we have sit, stay, come, wait, and Gabbie's room down pat....working on shake, get, and lay down....her reflexes have really improved and it is difficult to get the frisbee past her within her range....she can stop it with her paw inside the frisbee as it slides past and can catch about 10-15% in the air over her head....as long as it isn't really zipped fast.....she has been off lead for both of us for a little over a week now.....and we are narrowing down on a routine for each day...time wise.....


----------



## Pastor Dave

We used to do a training technique using two tennis balls. Throw one, and as the dog is going after it, call it off, and focus their attention on the second one you throw. Ours were trained for protection, so it had a lot to do with their focus, aggression, and obeying commands. It was a game until the commands become real time scenario.


----------



## Mike CHS

You are training her like we do the herding dogs which makes sense and it makes it sooooo much easier.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well Dave....I'll tell ya....there are more distractions for her outside that I don't have to throw another ball into the focus....every chicken poop wad....every limb and branch in the yard....leaves that twitch with the wind....songbirds and doves on the ground...squirrels in the trees....and every mole run she can get a whiff of.....and that doesn't even count the sounds.....but, may get to something similar after she is about 1yr old and the puppy is much much less....I really would like to get her to follow a scent and may start working on some of that as weather permits......figured she could help me track something if it comes up missing....like a chicken or duck....I wouldn't mind getting her to shepherd a small flock, but it depends on whether we stay here or not.....never know what the next phone call or car in the drive might bring, so even mulling what to do about the animals except for Gabbie and Calli.....just in case....those 2 will be with us for as long as 1of us is still living and they are too.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> How is she doing on her training?
> 
> I give the outside dogs an occasional boiled egg but never the inside two.  I did once and thought I needed to put up a HAZMAT sign when their stomachs started acting up.


Yeh, Mike that was also a concern of mine and it seems she can handle 1 a day, or every other day so they don't get to backing up the system..........and then, finding out about that....slow is Good.....


----------



## Pastor Dave

I guess I forgot that the training we did was once they were older too. Pups don't have long attention spans do they? 

We too live in an unknown setting. Obviously for different reasons, but...Ministers here have had some longevity living here, but we understand this is temporary and indefinite. Or maybe I should say definite. It is not permanent. The location goes with the position. We will be moving at some point. One minister was here 23 years! That's a long time, but he now lives in Indianapolis.

Home is where the heart is, not a set location.


----------



## Bruce

Gabbie's starting to lose a little of the puppy look with the ear, tail and color changes. And she's still just a youngin'!


----------



## CntryBoy777

There is something funny that I need to share with ya....I don't know if y'all remember me mentioning about the neighbor's dog or not....but, he has given our animals fits for several yrs now. When we got Gabbie and have been taking her out, there have been a few occassions that he has charged Gabbie and Joyce in the dark, from the top of the hill....the house sits lower than their trlr and they just open the door and let him run without any monitoring. Gabbie has been scared and after the last time of him charging her on the back porch as soon as they got out the door, she has been very tenative about going in that direction when it gets dark....he is a black lab. Last night, however, there was a change....he was outside when I took her out and he was down the hill behind the goat yard....the hair on the back of ber neck atood straight up and she began to growl and bark....she has developed a really deep and echoing bark amongst our hills here....she moved forward in her position and he tucked tail and ran back to their porch....I gave her a treat........Tonight she was out on the front porch and he was out running around, the same scenario took place and he stayed on their porch, parked at the door and waited for them to open it...the whole while with Gabbie's booming bark echoing around. I'm not saying she would stand up to a confrontation....but, I surely like the growling and barking over her whimpering and running to the door....
Something else has changed also, she has learned to use both paws to dig.....
 
She has been working on this hole for close to a week now, I believe it is a rabbit run at the ditch and it is in a wash where water flows to the ditch....I have to do something to it anyway, so she really isn't hurting anything....there is plenty of dirt on 20acres to fill a few holes now and then. Oh, I almost forgot, I have been working on Gabbie doing tasks and here as of late I have given her things to bring in the house to give to Joyce...here is a pic of something I gave her to challenge her....it used to be in 1 solid piece.... ....I was thinking of the commercial with the collie and long piece of wood at a bridge, but this was a long piece of wood thru the door and up the stairwell and then give it to Joyce....as ya can see she made it with it and never balked....she grabbed it at one end and drug it in the door up the steps and to Joyce's feet....laid down and gnawed it into 2 pcs......
On another note, the temps have really set-back the rye grass, but the warmer temps and moisture have helped it to recover just a bit.... ....as ya can see the goats were enjoying soaking up some rays today.....temps were nice, but it was pretty windy....rain coming thru tomorrow and another temp drop for a couple of days....before more rain.....


----------



## Mike CHS

They go from pup to guard over night.   This has been a colder winter than last year.  I was cutting grass all winter last year but now there is none to cut.

I think Gabbie had a proud Daddy going on down there.


----------



## Baymule

It is so cool when they find their voice. Gabby has found hers. That is a milestone moment, one that you can remember always. Good girl Gabbie!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Good girl! That black lab will learn to respect her bark if not her bite. He's probably been trying to show dominance since she's a pup, but it won't matter she's a female because she will feel dominant and her size and breed, etc will make her dominant.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is good to watch her develope, but with each advance there are other actions that fall by the wayside and there are new adjustments to be made to bring them along. I will say that when the baby teeth are gone, she will be a powerful animal to be dealt with by any invader. She is getting used to the animals and watches them all the time....and watches us interact with them....she doesn't like anything strange being around them and she doesn't even want them out of their areas. She will let us know if they are so we are aware of the situation.....she will be 16wks old come Monday. Oh, I removed the barrier of her bed area today and she will have the ability to go and come as she wishes, but will still remain in the closet and bedroom area for now....we will be Roomies!! She has gotten to be a strain to lift in and out over the barrier and Joyce has really struggled the past couple of days....we will have to see how it goes, but I am spending the day "Gabbie Proofing" the bedroom.....


----------



## Bruce

Good dog Gabbie. I'm surprised the lab turned tail and ran the first time Gabbie yelled "Get the F outta here". But I'm glad it did, nothing good would come of them tangling.

You'll have the neatest house around after you make sure there is nothing Gabbie might want to pick up and carry away or chew up.


----------



## Bruce

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday dear Fred
Happy birthday to you!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Guess ya have a great memory there @Bruce ....Thanks!!!....I thought with the 2nd heart attack I'd probably not make it to 60....but, here I am....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Happy B'day!  Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> .I thought with the 2nd heart attack I'd probably not make it to 60....but, here I am....


Yeah well we expect you to take care of yourself so we can do this again in 2019


----------



## Pastor Dave

Happy Birthday Fred. I hope you find some enjoyment or relaxation today, whichever seems to suit you. Maybe both.


----------



## Mike CHS

Sending another Happy Birthday


----------



## CntryBoy777

It seems my new "Roomie" decided to begin her wishing at 3:30am this morning and by 5am my face...from forehead to chin was washed 3 complete times....Joyce rescued me at about 6:30am....so, it has been a full day of Excitement and it is only 12:30pm....not much rest though.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> It seems my new "Roomie" decided to begin her wishing at 3:30am this morning and by 5am my face...from forehead to chin was washed 3 complete times....Joyce rescued me at about 6:30am....so, it has been a full day of Excitement and it is only 12:30pm....not much rest though.....


 Well at least we know you were clean when you got up!


----------



## farmerjan

Happy Birthday


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Happy birthday!


----------



## Mini Horses

Happy Birthday and wishing you many, many more!   

You might want to work with Gabby on telling "time"


----------



## BoboFarm

Happiest of birthdays


----------



## Latestarter

Hope you had a great anniversary of birth Fred. Wishing you many more accompanied by better than middlin' health.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks y'all for all the b'day wishes!!....that was mighty kind of ya.
This just took place and I had to share it....took Gabbie out for a jaunt and as we went by the ditch bank I saw a golden rod stem that was about 8' tall and I broke the dead thing with my foot and was thinking about the work to clean this bank up as Gabbie was running and stretching her legs and senses. Well, she saw me untangling the golden rod from the nearby sumac trees and she got all Excited....she grabbed it and ran into the field with it.....
 ...she had to study the situation on just how she was going to run and play with it. Here are a few of her working on that in her trek to the house to show Momma her new toy.... ....she did make it to the house and upstairs with it....I told Joyce that she got her a fishing pole.........now it is all tore up into pcs and poppa has a mess to clean-up.....


----------



## Mike CHS

As always those are cute pictures as well as a good story.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Holy Cow - where did the puppy go?  She's looking more grown up every minute!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I agree FEM....some days I think she is growing overnite and is changing during her sleeping....and there are those suttle attitude changes that come with maturing that signals ya are in New territory....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Can ya guess what has been added to the training list??.... ...it is a bad pic, but I did what I could with the available editor on my phone....


----------



## Mike CHS

I would imagine that is now on the top of it.


----------



## Bruce

Isn't that sweet of her, offering to help wash the dishes!! 

How long did it take her to figure out how to get an 8' long stick through a 3' wide door?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh Mike, she just started that today...so, it definitely gets immediate attention.
It didn't take her long at all Bruce....she was carrying it by the middle in the field, but switched to one end to make it up the hill and continued that form all the rest of the way....I did have to hold the door open for her....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here are a couple of pics of Gabbie with her favorite toy....
  
Here favorite games are keep away and try to get it passed me....she has improved her catch ratio greatly and is challenging me to add more zip on it....tossing it she is up to at least 75% and 10% of that is the fault of the thrower not releasing it properly.........i don't make her jump, but just stretch up on her hind legs. Her reflexes and coordination have improved drastically.....


----------



## Mike CHS

She is going to be impressive.  I know you are having fun helping her learn.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, she keeps both of us tuckered out each day in our meager attempts at keeping her active. She uses those front legs as clubs and when she gets to running and jumping in the chair or the couch she packs a pretty decent punch. She knocked the wind out of Joyce yesterday and she gashed my ear this morning waking me up with her nail.....she gets so excited to welcome ya each day and whenever ya leave her area and return.....even if ya just went to take a shower it is like ya was gone for hours. I got tickled earlier, we have a thunder shower here and had a rumbling loud thunder that rattled the windows....the hair on her neck went straight up and she ran to the front door and was waiting to tear whatever came thru it up..........course I praised her and thanked her for protecting us.....she is starting to lose some teeth now, so the real Fun begins....and I feel for whatever is at the wrong end of the next set of choppers.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Gabbie!!! Of course, I’m partial to GS. I’ll have another one eventually. Your updates on her make me smile!


----------



## Bruce

Brave girl, willing to take on whatever was making those loud noises!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I have to say that if Gabbie were to ever need rehomed (I pray not for both your sake and Joyce’s!) I would drive down and get her and she can have a forever home with me and my fam! We’d spoil her and love her dearly. Just something to keep in your back pocket in case the need ever arose...


----------



## Bruce

Oh no you don't, *I* get first dibs on Gabbie!! But we know that whether Fred and Joyce get to stay 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


or have to move, Gabbie is going with them. I guess we don't have to duke it out and can remain friends


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I'm thankful for the options and really do appreciate it....

I'm hoping this works out as I have uploaded to youtube some video of Gabbie and am going to attempt to get it to post the link here.....caution tho....I talk to my animals and it isn't always in my natural voice, so don't think of me too Crazily..........











Please let me know if it works....first time to try this....


----------



## Mike CHS

It works and they are cute.  I've tried to upload some but need to figure out how to size them down since they are so big.


----------



## Latestarter

Yup, it worked. I won't think about you crazily, but may think that you ARE a little crazy


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> It works and they are cute.  I've tried to upload some but need to figure out how to size them down since they are so big.


I had to use the editor on my phone to trim some on one video, but didn't have the option of sizing....ya may have to change the settings on the camera to adjust that...not sure tho.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Bruce said:


> Oh no you don't, *I* get first dibs on Gabbie!! But we know that whether Fred and Joyce get to stay View attachment 43427 View attachment 43428 View attachment 43429 View attachment 43430 View attachment 43431 View attachment 43432 View attachment 43433 View attachment 43434 View attachment 43435 View attachment 43436
> or have to move, Gabbie is going with them. I guess we don't have to duke it out and can remain friends


 

***I didn’t post that to elicit issues. I just want @CntryBoy777 to know that he’d never have to stress about what might happen to her.  I would fight you for her though @Bruce . 

I’ll have to watch the videos later DD2 is napping and awakens at the slightest sound. Darn aggravated startle reflex!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks for letting me know that it worked....yeh, been crazy all my life....course most of ya knew it already, but hearing it live seems to remove all doubt.....


----------



## Latestarter

Let me share a secret with you WH... Bruce has a wife that won't allow him to have a dog.   Dogs bark and she's a light sleeper who has to get up early. He got a nice pyr LGD for his alpacas and it tore him up that he had to return him to the original owner. Not sure he'd want to risk that a second time. But I'll fight ya for Gabbie if you really want...  I think either of us would need to fight Fred to get her!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Latestarter said:


> Let me share a secret with you WH... Bruce has a wife that won't allow him to have a dog.   Dogs bark and she's a light sleeper who has to get up early. He got a nice pyr LGD for his alpacas and it tore him up that he had to return him to the original owner. Not sure he'd want to risk that a second time. But I'll fight ya for Gabbie if you really want...  I think either of us would need to fight Fred to get her!



I’ve actually read @Bruce’s thread and knew Merlin didn’t work out. I can’t imagine how difficult that was. 

I’ve now hijacked @CntryBoy777 thread with something we all hope doesn’t become a reality! 

Let’s battle!!


----------



## Latestarter

The two of us battle? Or both of us battle Fred for Gabbie?   I'm a lover, not a fighter   I'm sure if Fred had to find a home for Gabbie (God forbid) there are plenty of folks here that he'd trust to place her with... And plenty who'd be more than willing to keep her for him.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well the thoughts are greatly Appreciated....but....ya are gonna have to get thru Joyce first..........the cat lady that thought all dogs were stupid, has changed her mind and Gabbie has more than won her Over......oh....and before ya get to her ya gotta go thru Gabbie....she is already protective of momma......


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Latestarter I really don’t know who to battle...it’s all in jest. Lol


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Bruce has a wife that won't allow him to have a dog.   Dogs bark and she's a light sleeper who has to get up early. He got a nice pyr LGD for his alpacas and it tore him up that he had to return him to the original owner. Not sure he'd want to risk that a second time.


Yeah but ... Gabbie isn't a LGD breed and her job isn't to stay outside at night barking off any possible predators. I'd just have to keep her in at night


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> caution tho....I talk to my animals and it isn't always in my natural voice,


Having talked to Fred on the phone, I will corroborate his claim that he wasn't using his natural voice when talking to the animals  He sounded like a normal adult human when I talked to him

That tail! It didn't really show in the still picture like it does in the videos, thanks for posting them. Beautiful dog.

What a swamp! You have water moccasins in there yet??


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh Bruce.....just sharing some of the "Delights" of being around the animals....ya can act as "Crazy" as ya wish and get away with it.....just gotta maintain sanity somehow....
There is a difference between video and pic and so I had to get "Technically" acquainted enough to how to accomplish the feat of thru this little phone. May be posting more, so a better understanding of what is being discussed. The only real drawback is that utube eats data on a phone so it won't be too regular, but every -so-often....when interesting things take place.....
On the moccasins, we have them all over the place here....but, they will mainly stay around the pond....it doesn't dry up, so there is always food around. They tend to avoid moving water, but they have been killed in the yard around the house for years, but certainly a rare occurrance....copper-heads too....heck, ya can look out on rainy seasons and see some snapping turtles out there too....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here are a couple of pics for the day.....

.....this was after she had ran thru the water and around, so she was taking a break to catch her breath....I thought they were pretty good and she is not posed....that is just her....


----------



## Southern by choice

Reading  through this had me laughing.   right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You all do realize if CntryBoy needed a temporary or permanent home for Gabbie (if he had to transition housing etc) she would obviously come here.
Kind of a no brainer guys.  Sorry. 

Fred, I was looking through some old photos that are actually on the computer so I could show you some of GSD's over the years. But as I scrolled through I had to stop... I miss my old girls so much. 
I will send ya some, but not tonight. I really feel like when I lose a great dog a piece of my heart goes with them.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I was actually on the phone with you earlier and wondered if you’d “battle” the rest of us for Gabbie!


----------



## Bruce

I know where Fred lives, I can sneak down and make a deal before you two can get there. BUT, he's staying, I just know it. At least I HOPE I know it 'cause that would make it be true


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Two of us? I think there’s three besides you...me, LS, SBC...


----------



## TAH

I finally got caught up again... Never can keep track of all the threads I used to be with. 

But I have to make an exception to see Gabbie pictures and hear stories! 

Fred, how big is she???... I think I missed it being said. 

She and Molly are a lot alike, counterjumpers... I think I busted her for that a couple hours ago. 

I am just laughing about all this... But don't worry I will admire from afar, as I'm not big on German Shepherds. 

I'm an little rambler. lol.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Cmon @TAH! You don’t want to join the “battle?” Lol 

Anyway, I’ve thought of a better solution to keep us all from “battling.” In a few years, breed her and we will each have to make a trip down for a BYH reunion and to get our Gabbie pup. There. I solved it. A piece of Gabbie for each of us!


----------



## Baymule

Gabbie is growing up and looking more and more like a big dog! No more cute fuzzy puppy, she is all business now-except when she is grabbing dry stalks and running to show Momma what she got! She is bringing such joy in your lives, you can't get that anywhere but in a wonderful dog. 

Hmmmmm....... @Wehner Homestead a Gabbie puppy ain't a bad idea.....


----------



## Bruce

Oh boy Fred, now they have you making EXTRA Gabbies!


----------



## CntryBoy777

@TAH Gabbie is ~35lbs and growing fast, she is 16wks old. Ya can always feel welcome here to stop and rest a bit as ya ramble around....it is no problem at all.....

@Southern by choice I have been keeping my eye out for the only picture I have of Princess for back in the mid 60s....B/W of course. It is me and her when she was a pup....I haven't seen it in a really long time, so I'm not sure if I still have it, but will share it if I do. I would love to see your pics...I carry Princess with me everyday in my mind and heart.

Gabbie pups are not out of the question, but certainly the possibilities of such would be several yrs down the road.....


----------



## Bruce

Wehner Homestead said:


> In a few years, breed her and we will each have to make a trip down for a BYH reunion and to get our Gabbie pup.


The most direct route for me is "merely" 1,350 miles and skirts the SE edge of Indiana. Maybe "Gabbie Jr" and I will fly.


----------



## Latestarter

Well, shall we all welcome Fred, the future GSD breeder?  She sure is a beautiful girl Fred. I know your feelings toward her... as I imagine other dog owners here do as well.  I think most of us here would do most anything for our dogs, as they would do for us. WH... the battling comment was all in jest


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> WH... the battling comment was all in jest


She knows. I started it  Anyone can join the battle but in the end, if Fred and Joyce do have to move, we ALL still lose because she won't be given up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Latestarter I wouldn't paint that banner or print the label yet, getting thru this 1st yr is wearing on me....but, a litter or 2 down the road might not be a bad thing.....
I can't say that it doesn't make me feel good that so many are in admiration of her....cause we sure are....and to hear so much from just printed words and pics means that much more, because there is so much more of her that can't be shared to verify such appreciation for her. I told @Southern by choice in a PM last night that she is a multi-tasker and is fully aware of what takes places in her surroundings. She will chew on a chew stick and push a tennis ball around with her nose and paws or hold a frisbee in her mouth and use the edge to push a ball around. The other day she was digging a hole and I was picking up acorns for the goats....the Boys were edging their way towards me and I reached out to give them some acorns by the time my hand reached the fence Gabbie was right there and the Boys backed up all bristled up and brandishing their horns at her. The goats have never liked dogs, so I have to be careful with their introduction and are just trying to get them all used to each other. It would help if Gabbie would focus a bit more, but she is still absorbing her big new world....so, we'll just take it slow and progress a little at a time. I am thinking of putting the short lead on her and walk her around inside the fence and will probably start that in a week or 2....she listens much better on lead than off right now.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Bruce said:


> The most direct route for me is "merely" 1,350 miles and skirts the SE edge of Indiana. Maybe "Gabbie Jr" and I will fly.




You could stop over here and we could make the trip down together!! I’m almost at the SE corner of IN. Or there’s the option of me bringing yours back to my house and you meeting me to get the Pup but then you wouldn’t get to go to the reunion...hmmm. We got a couple years to work out the details! 

I realize that the “battle” is all in good fun.


----------



## Southern by choice

With all my GSD's I only bred 1 litter. ONE. There are many reasons but the number one reason was it was very difficult to find a good male.
Many GSD breeders stopped breeding over the years because of the irresponsible practices that have really ruined a great breed.

As far as breeding a GSD- it is also very costly.
PennHIP for hips, elbows
DNA testing for parents and possibly each pup to determine DM
Deworming
Vaccinations
Feed

There are so many issues with GSD's and  EPI (exocrine pancreatic insufficiency). 
The most common issues are listed on the Canine Health Information Center- 
http://www.caninehealthinfo.org/brdreqs.html?breed=GS


----------



## CntryBoy777

We found out something today....Gabbie can Swim!!!...
I took her for a walk across the ditch today and she found a puddle in field#3 and after several romps thru it we crossed the road and cut across field#4 towards the spillway...after a look around I turned and started walking the levee and was looking and thinking of the work needed to be done there and I heard a big splash....I turned around and there she was floating in the water just off of the levee....she had jumped in and when her feet didn't touch bottom, she turned herself and paddled back to the bank..........she wasn't scared or frieghtened, but just surprised. When she got out she thought about jumping again, but hurried down the levee and stopped and shook the water off. She was really energized and was running and spinning all the way back to the house. I toweled her off best that I could when she came in, but took her a bit to dry out....
Here is a pic of her keeping an eye on all the animals....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

She makes me smile!  At least you know you won’t have to dive in after her!


----------



## Mike CHS

She has already become a big part of your family.


----------



## Bruce

Australian crawl, backstroke, breast stroke, butterfly?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Freestyle!


----------



## CntryBoy777

She really has Mike....it is funny how she positions herself in the house as Joyce and I move about, she has to track us both and isn't comfortable unless we are both in the same room and then she has to lay where she can see both of us....I haven't been so monitored since I was in elementary school.....


----------



## Bruce

Have to keep the flock together and secure Fred!!


----------



## goatgurl

gabby is just working at keeping both of you in sight and safe.  wait till she starts nipping your heel to get you to go where she wants you.  jj has been known to poke the back of my leg when she is herding me to the house.  miss gabby just gets prettier every day.  and no I don't think your crazy for talking to the animals like you do.  thank heaven no one follows me around and listens to how I talk to every one of my critters.  they would have me locked up in a soft fluffy room i'm sure.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @goatgurl ....I didn't figure that I was the only one in this vast crowd to talk to the animals..........and I will say that I wasn't blessed with an announcer's voice, but the animals haven't complained one time....in fact they look forward to it everytime I'm around them and even talk back....especially the ducks, goats and Gabbie....Gabbie is a talker and and is developing quite the array of sounds....and she will talk in her sleep, too.....guess she is dreaming or something, but it is really sweet. I've always liked animals to talked and responded to spoken words......makes it easy to carry on a conversation with them and ya can play with them with different attitudes and come-backs that ya don't have to worry about it haunting ya.....cause they sure ain't telling whomever it is that ya maybe referring to....and they take a joke pretty good too....


----------



## Bruce

I talk to my animals too though I don't THINK I change my voice. ALL the chickens talk up a storm when I go down to the barn. I'm pretty sure they are saying "FOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Some of them will talk back if I speak to them individually. The alpacas only talk to each other.

I talk to the cats too, though talking to Samantha is more of a habit, she seems pretty deaf now other than high pitch sounds. The cats don't particularly converse with us. Rascal will say mau if I ask her if she wants some ham, I call her "lunch cat". If there are "extras" at other times, she is also "breakfast cat" and "dinner cat". Christofur has the same names, with Jr appended. He'll walk around yowling day or night but he isn't talking to us nor does he respond when we tell him to cut it out. But he hears just fine. Checkers has a specific meow when he wants to eat. Neither he nor Samantha are interested in people food.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The only cat we have that'll talk with us is Callie the inside cat, she has no problem letting us know she needs assistance with either scooping litter or she wishes ya to stand guard and keep her company while she eats a few nuggets of her dry food. She doesn't like any human food except for pork tenderloin....when she smells it she demands at least 2-3 small chunks of it and that is all she wants of it.....
The outside cats don't talk back, but can sure understand what we are saying and will respond accordingly.


----------



## Baymule

I talk to all my animals. They talk back too, if you listen.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’ve always talked to all of my animals. I’ve had almost every species cooperate better for me because I take my time and talk to them instead of just taking charge. My favorite is when the make a sound at the right time like it’s a conversation or they stare at you intently like they are enthralled. I know my voice has inflection to reflect my mood.


----------



## CntryBoy777

This morning Joyce had to go to town early, so I took Gabbie with me to feed the goats....I told her to sit, stay, and wait by the gate as I went in to feed them....there isn't a gate on the side of their pen, but just look who tried to stretch the gate....
 ....somehow what works inside doesn't translate to outside, so we are working on that....but, in her defense, this is the very first time I have tried it with her under these circumstances. I had a talk with her, but was proud that she didn't run off not being tied up....she was concerned for me and didn't like being separated....

I got a short video of some of our daily chatter around here, Comet always speaks up at feeding time......





I'll try to catch some more on this talking issue....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here are more of our talking animals....





They are camera shy, and there is something out of routine here....so they are telling me about it.....


----------



## Bruce

Thanks for the videos Fred


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have a great time with all our animals and have fun with our interaction with them....it can be work, but we have fun doing it....and it gives us something to do to pass the time away. It is certainly much better than just laying around the house with nothing to motivate ya to even get off of the couch.....


----------



## Mike CHS

It is nice even in bad weather to leave the house wearing a smile.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> It is certainly much better than just laying around the house with nothing to motivate ya to even get off of the couch.....


That's what you get for finishing the fencing project, nothing to do!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh there is still a whole lot to do, but I'm not standing in the rain to do them.....


----------



## Bruce

Just like I'm not out in the super cold weather doing much of anything other than required chicken and alpaca "chores"!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@CntryBoy777 I started reading your thread at some point and lost my place. I then started following Gabbie and realized I’d missed a big piece in the middle. I can now say that I’m caught up on your whole thread too! 

I really hope that you and Joyce get to stay where you are without issues from your sister. Joyce’s art is amazing! I love your ducks! In fact, you make me want to get a few for the kids to enjoy. Just not sure how DH will handle that news... I enjoy your writing style and look forward to hearing about your future adventures. I’ll say a prayer for your ailments too!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well...ya sure deserve a rather Large trophy having waded thru that much rhetoric.....
I do like the ducks and goats....and Gabbie of course....and I really do miss the goat walks, but it was sure wearing and tearing on us day after day.....


----------



## Bruce

You can always take them on a walk outside the fence every now and then


----------



## Wehner Homestead

x2 to what Bruce said. May be a nice change of scenery for them on a day with favorable weather and temps. Would probably be good exposure for Gabbie too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We actually thougbt about it, but it took over a month for them to stop hollering when goat walk ended and with them being so routine oriented...if we do it once and they like it they will be begging at that time every day to go again....
I wouldn't have them and Gabbie together right now outside a contained area....because I am not up to chasing all the animals....


----------



## Bruce

You give them a nice area where they can go when and where they want and they yell at you for not chaperoning them?? Those darn goats should be more appreciative of you and Joyce! 



CntryBoy777 said:


> I wouldn't have them and Gabbie together right now outside a contained area....because I am not up to chasing all the animals....


How else will you find out how natural Gabbie's herding instinct is??


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh there isn't any doubt that she could herd them or move them....but, to where?..........she is still having a very difficult time obeying outdoors, so I don't think herding commands would be any better...right now. She'll have to do good inside the fence before I'd ever try outside the fence....


----------



## Bruce

Good point. Since she "herded" that long stick into the house, she might decide that is the best place to herd EVERYTHING.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You two are cracking me up!


----------



## Bruce

Glad to make you happy


----------



## CntryBoy777

Today was a nice dry day here...the sun was out, but the temps where fairly chilly with the wind factor. The sun and wind combined to give the drying a boost....toted water last evening and this morning, but hooked the hoses back up to use on final rounds....the low is above freezing so it should be fine. The stars of the day here has to be the Ducks!! I went out to deal with them and shut them up for the nite....I had to put the nozzels on the hoses and they all came running out of their yard.....past me, and headed towards the field where they swam....and billed around....course I talked to them and they took off running and squawking to another spot...then another, and even another. They were all Excited and was giving me a guided tour over the areas they have covered the past few days....I think they are excited about the "New Territory", more bugs, and grass.....then they ran back to their yard and filed right on in. Seriously it was the damnedest thing I have every experienced from a group of animals....

Before...I mentioned something about using 16"x16" concrete squares in the goat yard....I know and realize I only have 3 goats, but this can be expanded to accommodate more. I have told @Southern by choice about them....and here is a video of their use.....




.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh...I almost forgot....just so ya know just how final rounds start here....I can't hold the phone and feed at the same time, but I got ya up to that point.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I have one spot by our handling chute that takes forever to dry out and those squares work wonders.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have one spot by our handling chute that takes forever to dry out and those squares work wonders.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m going to have to put some going up to my chicken shed when we get it set up!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Wehner Homestead said:


> I’m going to have to put some going up to my chicken shed when we get it set up!


The funny thing is the goat house is an old chicken coop that Mom and Dad used....I turned into the goat house....after I saw what happened in the wet fall that year, I decided to put them down and it was 1 of a few "Good Ideas" that I've had and need to get a few more....plus get rid of a few trees so more sun can get thru to grow some grass....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Took Gabbie for a walk-a-bout today in the fields...ya would think she was part bloodhound....

  ....she even found a rabbit hole...I think....
    ....glad she found it, cause that could break an ankle of leg if ya wasn't aware it was there. Cloudy, warmer today, but have rain moving in here shortly and pretty much all day tomorrow....the ducks will be Happy........I guess I'm just gonna have to get the chainsaw out and do some cutting in between showers and days of rain....otherwise I'll get way behind. The temps are rising and things will be growing before too long....the frogs are croaking outside right now.....


----------



## Bruce

Now you need to teach her how to fill those holes in.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not much happening around here today....it has been raining all day...had to go to town, I really dislike getting out in the rain, but some things ya just have to do. During 1 of the few breaks in the deluge I had to get Gabbie out for a romp...she was going stir crazy in the house all day....I got a pic of the Happiest here today as they have had several choices to swim in puddles today.... ....all the water has encouraged them to expand their territory and they haven't ventured this far until the past few days. I poured 2.3" out of the gauge this evening....the lying prognosticators said it would be a half to 3/4"....not that it really matters, cause I sure couldn't change it, but it is just amazing to me. The temps are suppose to rise over nite and get into the 70s tomorrow and be dry with more rain on Fri and Sat.....even the hills are getting soft and spongey. The wind is suppose to be blowing pretty good tomorrow, but I think I might get the chainsaw out and cut some smaller stuff on the ditch tomorrow.....I'll be sure to grab a life preserver in case I slip into the ditch....


----------



## Mike CHS

My fields are getting so saturated that all movement out there in all paddocks is on foot.


----------



## Latestarter

I had to buy goat pellets yesterday. Managed to get them between rain outbursts but didn't chance driving around behind the out building to dump them in the feed can. Carried that bag on my shoulder. Even with 4 wheel drive, it's just so soft and the damned moles/voles have done so much tunneling around here that if you step on them it's like walking on a huge soaked sponge... you sink into it. Today was mist all day with a couple bouts of sprinkles. Tonight and tomorrow are expected to be the same. Supposed to clear for tomorrow night, then more rain coming back in.

Your field sure looks like it's greening up nicely though. I've seen my pastures starting to show more green also. The weeds are starting to come back and some of the first grass is starting.


----------



## Baymule

And we get another rainy weekend too! Tomorrow, the only clear day in the next 10 days, and wouldn't you know it, we have to go to Tyler. Phooey.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry Bay... I hope to be going nowhere... I do need to make arrangements to come down and visit with you though... Soon hopefully.


----------



## greybeard

Today turned out to be fairly nice, even a bit of sunshine.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The rye grass is starting to come on now, especially with all the moisture and the temps are bringing on the clover, weeds, and vetch. I don't know if the winter peas will spring back or not, but have seen some starting to show again. I checked the trees after ya posted ya was seeing buds and we have them forming too. If the temps make it into the 70s as they are saying, then the bugs will start coming back out too and I would like to get some on the ditch cut before that happens....


----------



## Latestarter

I've already had run ins with mosquitoes and that after only a few warmer days. Heck, I've killed them inside the house when the temps outside were sub freezing. No idea where they come from or how they survive.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> .I'll be sure to grab a life preserver in case I slip into the ditch...


And teach Gabbie how to pull you out with a rope.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

That might not be a bad idea...


----------



## CntryBoy777

There are so many vines in the ditch @Bruce and @Wehner Homestead that a rope isn't necessary...I could just whack one from around a tree and swing like Tarzan out of it...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not real sure if ya remember about my post on this new rye grass variety that I sowed this year, but it is out performing those of the past and for right now I'm liking the results....but, if it keeps raining, then I may be cutting it every 3-4 days come April and May....the variety is Big Boss and this is a pic of some in the field....
 ...it got set back during the fridgid temps a few wks ago, but is recovering very well and it is growing daily. The goats and ducks really like it and if it continues with daily differences, I will consider trying to make some hay with it and see how that works out...if nothing else I can use it for duck bedding and for the goats too...and save the bought hay just for eating. I will, as I have in the past, keep updating on this as this experiment progresses. It also is suppose to have a good reseeding rate for rye grass....so, I will probably let some go to seed and see how it does.


----------



## Baymule

Latestarter said:


> I've already had run ins with mosquitoes and that after only a few warmer days. Heck, I've killed them inside the house when the temps outside were sub freezing. No idea where they come from or how they survive.



Because they are TEXAS TOUGH. 

I've had flies get in the house. Don't they know it snowed and froze and they should be DEAD?


----------



## greybeard

I saw a couple of red wasps flying around today. It won't be too much longer now, tho it did thunder in February..night before last was most recent.


----------



## CntryBoy777

greybeard said:


> I saw a couple of red wasps flying around today. It won't be too much longer now, tho it did thunder in February..night before last was most recent.


I saw several flying around here yesterday and even killed one in the dog's water dish last nite....we had lightning and thunder with the 2.3" we got Tues and Wed. The temps are dropping today...down to mid 30s tonite...more rain today and tomorrow.


----------



## Devonviolet

We are getting inundated with those infernal, stinky Japanese Beetles, masquarading as Ladybugs. Yesterday we had at least 75 of them on the screen, of our bedroom window.     On Wednesday night, one landed on my foot, while I was watching TV, and BIT ME!!!!!    OUCH!!!  This was not the 1st time that has happened, but it was the most painful.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have a ton of those things around here @Devonviolet and I don't think there is a blame thing that eats them...tho I don't blame them none...I have gotten them in my mouth drinking tea and they sure don't taste very good to me either...I have actually poured out a fresh glass of tea cause they land in it....


----------



## Bruce

Sometimes a chicken will eat a Japanese Beetle. They are a big PITA. They can defoliate plants in no time. If you happen to see this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




In the dirt, give THAT to your chickens, they will definitely eat the dang grubs.


----------



## Mike CHS

I've been bitten several times in the last few days.  The only thing good to say about those Asian Lady Beetles is that the like aphids from what I've read.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, yes!!....and the ducks as well...but, these are asian beetles that look just like ladybugs, but they are much more of a nuisance and hibernate by the thousands and seek shelter in the house and storage buildings...they are prolific....


----------



## Bruce

Ah, then they AREN'T Japanese Beetles! which look like this





http://www.ozarksfirst.com/news/asian-lady-beetles-invade-the-region/850489539




The grubs look like this (or so Google says)





I'll have to look and see if what we get in the house are these or "real" ladybugs. I've never been bitten by one.

And yes they eat aphids which is why the USDA imported them in the early 1900's (thanks guys).


----------



## Mike CHS

We have to go in our crawl space every fall to vacuum those things by the thousand.  We get very few inside the house because we sealed every possible opening during our renovation.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The only thing we have found that keeps them somewhat at bay is the vacuum inside the house and the shop vac inside the storage buildings, but there are always Thousands of them.


----------



## Baymule

I don't mind them. A few get in the house, but not real bad. I like it that they eat aphids.


----------



## greybeard

CountryBoy--you have a pm.


----------



## Bruce

OK, I checked the most recent one we found, Asian Beetle, not Ladybug. We've never been bitten (to our knowledge).


----------



## Pastor Dave

Bruce said:


> Sometimes a chicken will eat a Japanese Beetle. They are a big PITA. They can defoliate plants in no time. If you happen to see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the dirt, give THAT to your chickens, they will definitely eat the dang grubs.


I didn't realize these were larvae for Japanese Beetles, but we have tons of those too. They were always good for fishin', but now we have tons of mole holes. Always heard if you get rid of grubs, get rid of moles.


----------



## Mike CHS

One thing I learned about Japanese Beetles is one of their favorite things to eat is Crepe Myrtle leaves.  I used a systemic pesticide drenched on the ground around the tree trunk and my beetles were pretty much history within a few days of showing up.  Roses work the same way and of course I have never heard of an organic systemic if that's important.


----------



## CntryBoy777

When I was vrowing up we called them doodle bugs and would pull them from their hole, and then go fishing....something else that is good is wasp larva...ya can hook em right out of the cell....after ya get the nest down without chemicals....the bream will tear either of them up...


----------



## Bruce

Pastor Dave said:


> Always heard if you get rid of grubs, get rid of moles.


Skunks too. I've not gotten around to using it but "Bacillus thuringiensis" (Bt) is a good and safe way to rid the ground of grubs. It is organic.


----------



## Baymule

Those grubs can be the larva of June bugs too. Really huge ones are the larva of Rhinoceros Beetles and they are beneficial insects.


----------



## Bruce

No Rhino beetles here but point taken, not every grub is the beginning of a bad insect in the garden.


----------



## greybeard

When I had burn piles waiting for me to rake thru them and set them afire a 2nd time, it was a couple years for some of them before I spread the remains. They were full of the very large grubs, thumb sized and larger. Cow birds and crows took care of them. The fish wouldn't bite on the big ones but often did the common grub worm.

Doodlebugs I think we have discussed here before. This is not a doodle bug, tho most of us called them by that name, sow bug,  pillbug or by 'rolypoly'.





This, the larvae stage of a flying insect, lives at the bottom of a small cone shaped hole, is correctly called an ant lion or doodlebug:





More antlion/doodlebug pics, as well as the adult form with wings:
http://www2.palomar.edu/users/warmstrong/pljuly97.htm


----------



## CntryBoy777

I never saw an ant lion until we lived in Florida...they are neat little things....they don't fair too well in the soil we have here. We never called a sow bug a doodle bug...it was known as a roly-poly....


----------



## Pastor Dave

We played with something Dad called Sow Bugs that were segmented and would walk on your hand or arm, but if scared, rolled up like a ball. Our redneck version of jacks. See how many would roll up before any started walking around again.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like a millipede to me....they have a very distinct smell to them....


----------



## CntryBoy777

The past couple of days we have had some drying going on. I sure am thankful for that, because there is much more coming this way. There were many records broken or tied yesterday with the warm temps we have this time of year. Here is a pic I got of the area the ducks were swimming in....
 
Soli was asking where the water went.........with the amounts they are calling for they may even have more water to swim in here than they did this past time. They will be the only ones happy about the wetness and mud....but, the one thing about it....I ain't toting water and am very Thankful for that..........oh, I'm sorry for not posting an update on Gabbie, but will do that later this afternoon.


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> We have a ton of those things around here @Devonviolet and I don't think there is a blame thing that eats them...tho I don't blame them none...I have gotten them in my mouth drinking tea and they sure don't taste very good to me either...I have actually poured out a fresh glass of tea cause they land in it....


UGH!!!!        I can't _imagine_ getting one of them in my mouth!  That is _disgusting_!!!      They stink to high heaven!  I can't even imagine how bad they must taste!   

We have a 16 foot peak to the ceiling, in our great room. They love to congregate in the corners and around our can lights.  When we turn the lights off, they come swarming out. So, we use our vacuum to suck them off the ceiling, and that awful smell emanates from the vacuum bag, and permeates through the whole house.  

I can't handle the toxic chemicals in air fresheners. So, we use essential oils in an electronic misting diffuser, combined with the ceiling fans. That helps get rid of that awful smell very quickly.


----------



## Devonviolet

Bruce said:


> Sometimes a chicken will eat a Japanese Beetle. They are a big PITA. They can defoliate plants in no time. If you happen to see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the dirt, give THAT to your chickens, they will definitely eat the dang grubs.


Our chickens _love_ these grubs!  Yesterday, when we were digging the trench, to redirect rain water, we found quite a few grubs.  One of our Barred Rocks wised up to it and was hanging around to snack on them and the worms we found.  When he found a grub, DH would put it on the end of the shovel and hold it up to the fencing between him and the chicken yard.  That BR would snatch it off the shovel like it was candy!!!    A few other chickens figured out there were treats to be had, but none of them were fast enough to beat out the BR.  She _always_ got the prize first!


----------



## Bruce

Devonviolet said:


> So, we use our vacuum to suck them off the ceiling, and that awful smell emanates from the vacuum bag, and permeates through the whole house.


That is interesting, we've had plenty of Asian beetles in the house at times. Our beetles don't stink or bite. I wonder if there are multiple kinds.



CntryBoy777 said:


> oh, I'm sorry for not posting an update on Gabbie


----------



## CntryBoy777

Today I got a few pics to share before the deluge arrives, as the fields are about as dry as they will get by 11pm tonite. I noticed that the rye grass blades are getting long enough to bend with the wind, but it doesn't come thru on a pic, but here is a look down the back fence and the recovery it has made....
  ....some of the green is also clover and other things, but most of it is rye grass. I also got a pic on the ditch bank for @Bruce ....this is just the vines around 1 tree on the ditch.... 
There are several different kinds there....honeysuckle, green briar, possum grapes, poison ivy, hummingbird vine, and poison oak.....it is a real jungle over there.
Since we have several days of rain moving in, we tried to vive Gabbie an outside overload today...Joyce took her out for several long walks and to play with the frisbee and tennis ball...I walked her and let her run and dig. She is probably excited thinking this is a new daily routine, but will be bored to death to be stuck inside because of rain. Here are some pics of her during her day.....
   In the next to last pic I was getting a pic of field#2 to show the water flow, because it is green...but Gabbie bombed it by the time the phone camera snapped the pic.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here are a couple of videos if ya are interested watching her moving around....








She is 18wks old now and is real close to 40#.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Gabbie girl!!!


----------



## Bruce

Hey, where did your puppy go?? Someone replaced her with a dog! 

Looks like she wants to help "deforest" the ditch. 

Thanks for the pics and videos


----------



## Baymule

Glad our sand absorbs the rain and we don’t get lakes! Most of our property is on a slope, so good drainage. If you get to stay there, start digging a pond there! The ducks will love you for it!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I just thought I'd share this for any and all that have had, now have, or plan to have.....it is so True and describes Gabbie to a "T"......
....and here is Gabbie in all her Glory....sorry the pic is a bit dark, but she is there..... ....Joyce snapped it this morning and that is Joyce's recliner....growing like a weed and changing before our eyes....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

(so true, even with our Shep X) and


----------



## Baymule

That's funny. When Trip was a pup, anything I handled, he claimed. He pulled up every single onion set, took off with tools, and laid claim to everything I had. Now that he is all grown up and a full fledged LGD, he "protects". He pees on all tires and poops next to ALL vehicles. Every car and truck is safe in our place because Trip has marked it as HIS.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If I ever get to come for a visit I'll be sure to just leave the keys in the ignition then...just like being at Home....


----------



## Baymule

DH leaves his keys in the truck.


----------



## Bruce

So those rules explain why Joyce lost her recliner? If you get one more, will Gabbie let you and Joyce use the recliners she isn't using at a given point in time?


----------



## CntryBoy777

We celebrated today for not getting any more rain.....

  ....they turned out very delicious....  ....we had baked taters and fried okra with it.....guess who got a bone?
  ....and I guess this year it is Feb showers bringing the March flowers....
   The daffodils and yellow bells are blooming and still others coming up from the ground......gonna be dry until Wed and some more is to move in, but then we'll have 4 days of sun....maybe it'll dry enough that I can get the mower to those back fields....and get the chainsaw over to the pond, the ditch has dropped on the to-do list....because, the grandsons are coming to fish the end of March for a wk....their Spring Break. So, I have to do some clean-up and burning back there...some trees and limbs have come down and I have to clear a path to the boat.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Our fruit trees are blooming too early again


----------



## Baymule

I love spring! Then summer happens, which is good for growing a garden and hay.


----------



## CntryBoy777

This pic was taken a couple of wks ago....
  .....and this one was taken today of the same spot....
  ....the rye grass is starting to really grow and this is with the goats and ducks browsing and foraging on it.
Gabbie got her rabies and last round of puppy shots today....she is up to 42lbs....we are still working with her and have been working on lead outside for a few days now and she is making rapid improvement. She is really something to watch and her mind is always clicking and trying to anticipate what is coming next before ya even think about it....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Grass looks great!  Only problem is that Gabbie isn't in the picture, lol!


----------



## Baymule

Yay for grass! Mine is coming up good too. We have a pasture on either side of the driveway. The one we ran pigs in sure is lush and green. The other one is green, but doesn't compare.


----------



## Bruce

frustratedearthmother said:


> Grass looks great!  Only problem is that Gabbie isn't in the picture, lol!


Yeah, what's up with that?


----------



## CntryBoy777

She hasn't progressed to being inside the fence with the other animals and the pic was taken during final rounds, so she was in the house with Joyce....
I haven't gotten any new pics of her lately, but was looking at some of those already taken....and came across this and never noticed it before....take a close look at her shoulders and tell me what ya see....
 
I think it looks like 2 hearts. She has markings that appear depending on angle and light and being a "Hidden Object" nut, I'm always looking for things like that.
The rain has moved on and we are very thankful it has....it is getting pretty mucky in spots in the duck pen.... ....this mess is a real boot snatcher.....will be really glad to get some dry weather for a change.....


----------



## Mike CHS

They do look like hearts


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I agree! It’s because she knows she’s loved!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I like to think that it is her "Sending" her love to us and you all, for all the kind comments and interest shown in her developement. It is amazing to observe her asorbing her environment and all the different sounds that she has never heard before.....she "Alerts" on every new data that she collects and we attempt to relate to her if it is acceptable or needs attention. Since the seasons are changing there is much more activity as bugs, frogs, birds, and dogs in the neighborhood. She barked the other nite repeatedly at the large great horned owls we have here sounding off....along with the dogs, and some coyotes in the distance. The change in the sound of the rain hitting tin roofs has been a whole lotta fun the past few days and not to mention her inability to get outside for anything other than to be a "Good Girl" and go potty......


----------



## Bruce

Definitely hearts! Because we  her and she  you and Joyce.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hearts!!   That's so cool.


----------



## Baymule

I love the heart markings! And Gabbie loves you and Joyce. She wears her hearts to show you!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure is nice not having to post about how much rain we got...we have had sunshine all day here and it did feel good. I had an idea this past week and when we went to town today, I looked for and found some raquetball balls....so I got a can and let's just say they were an immediate fit....it has become her Favorite within the day. She hasn't stopped playing with it since she got a hold of it...........here is how "Focused" that she is on it..... .....we have been using tennis balls, but having the felt covering it asorbs the water and mud....gets heavy and doesn't bounce well....she likes it because it is just a bit smaller and fits her muzzle much better....she can hold it in her teeth and still pant....it is much more an active  ball than a tennis ball....and she loves the pinging and change of direction.....here are a few more pics of her chasing and in her mouth....
  
Something else she did was, while she was eating her food she put the ball in her bowl so it could be "Monitored" at all times....I tried to get a pic....but, as soon as I got to close she snatched and ran with it.....
It certainly passes the wet and mud test.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Great idea! Even better that Gabbie loves it!


----------



## Baymule

Where did the puppy go? Gabbie is all grown up! She is beautiful, glad she likes playing ball.


----------



## Bruce

Now you need one of those ball flinger things so she can get more exercise without wearing out your arm.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Really nice day today, but I didn't do much...the mousture has caught up with my leg and foot....tho, getting started on clean up tomorrow...then rain all day Mon....then dry weather until Sat. Gabbie has found a new favorite game....she likes to stand at the top of the stairs and drop her ball down the steps to either Joyce or me at the bottom....then we toss it up and get it to ping somewhere and she runs it down, picks it up, and then drops it back down the stairs....here she is in action....




I try to hit the door at the top and bounce it back into the living room. She has been chasing the ball all day....well, every time she can goad one of us to go out and throw it for her.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh that dog, lol!  She is so stinkin' smart and beautiful to boot!  Ya'll have done great with her!


----------



## Bruce

Does she expect you to throw it back up the stairs for her? Or is that just cats.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

My three kids love the video of Gabbie. Our GSD is too old to play. They want to get some balls for their Aussies now!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh @Bruce ...she will chase it down around whatever it pings from and to....pick it up and return to the top of the stairs and drop it down, off the edge of the lower step....so it falls and bounces....all the way down. She can also catch a underhand thrown ball anywhere around her head and then lean down and drop it completing the cycle. She keeps us pretty busy.....keeping her busy....


----------



## CntryBoy777

In fact, here is a video of her catching a tossed ball outside....




We've been working on strengthening her eyesight and focus, she is developing fairly well.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I snapped a few pics yesterday....this is on the hill in the back goat yard.....
 ...this is just to the right of the 1st pic.... ....and this is a spot on top of the hill..... ...ya can tell that they have been grazing in areas, but letting others grow out....they prefer the 3-6" range in height....of course the Boys have to always have an eye on anything that moves in their territory and I had just finished cleaning out their house....man was that a Chore, but got it done and on the compost pile....it was like 8-9 loads in the wheelbarrow that felt like 20. I know most won't remember me saying that I was wanting the ducks to make dirt for us....well, they are exceeding expectations....the bottom of the fence is 1"x6"x12' and now the lower corner is overflowing the boards.....
 .....it is to the top of the boards across the front also. They tickled me today as they found their way over to the goat yards and billed thru most of the stuff there....Soli has 2 little khaki hens that he battles for and it is hilarious watching him defend them from his daddy.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't remember that one.  How do they make dirt for you?


----------



## CntryBoy777

They mix the leaves and hay into the clay and add a little of their "magic potion" that makes it very fertile....and the wet breaks down the leaves and hay. When I put up the permanent fencing this will be inside and will work on building the low spot over there up some and put them in a basin to hold some water for a short period of time....


----------



## Mike CHS

I did not know that.  Pretty cool when you think about it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The basin that I put up will eventually fill with silt and washed dirt from further up the hill....along with all the leaves and plant matter each year.....I have to try and save the washing that is going on here and diverting and holding water flow to lessen the damage done. I'm planning on bringing in a few loads of fill dirt and build the backyard up some and flow water in pipes to the ditch, but I'm not going to think about it until something is settled. I've just been planning on tbings that doean't really matter if I stay or if we go....like cleanup and stuff....benefits us if we stay and if we leave I've not lost very much $$ in the process....if we expand, it will allow time to get things done instead of having to clean it up first....


----------



## Baymule

I hope things get settled soon for you.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ditto!


----------



## Mike CHS

We all are!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I haven't heard anything on that front and probably won't until I contact my sister....but, I'm trying to give her time to close oht all of Dad's business....and then, I have some questions to ask.....so, we'll see how that goes.....believe me...not a single person here wants or wishes it done more than me, but wants and wishes never settled any issue.....
The past couple of days have been interesting to say the least and watching the animals during the day gives me some hope. The ducks have been very adventurous and have made their way into the back goat yard. They have been ripping and tearing the wet ground up and whatever else they could find in all the rain soaked leaves. Believe it or not, this was part of my original "plan" that is still in existance.......I wanted the ducks for the snail and slug control here to help in keeping liverflukes at bay.....because of all the deer we have thru here and the ditch. Tbis evening I walked over that way to snap a couple of pics for ya. This first one is a spot that the ducks pointed out to me that needed some attention.....seems the waterflow washed an area under the fence.....of course it took 3 of them to point it out by getting under of the fence....
 ....I used a chunk of the black walnut that I was gonna send @Bruce a piece of....since it was right handy. This is a wash on a mole run that is in the area and the ducks were kind enough to bare it out so I could see it and not step in it.........here are some of it down to the storage bldg.... ....also, since I was in the area, I thought I'd share for the first time the inside of the old guinea pen...... ....this is what the big "Greed Monster" grows on....I think Bruce named it, but ya can see the roost poles.....the roof is rusted poultry wire, so there isn't any telling just how much crap would fall on ya, or which sneeze might cause it....but, it is on the cleanup list....
I got a good pic of Gabbie too....well okay 2........
   if ya compare her stances ya can see there was "activity" between the pic takes....I think she got tired....


----------



## Bruce

Those 2 pictures of Gabbie  
Looks like her front legs are sliding out and soon her muzzle will be smacking the step. 

Glad "my" wood was of some use and nice of the ducks to be so helpful!

Yep, stay out from under that guinea pen. Looks unstable.


----------



## Mike CHS

With all of this rain, erosion is going to be an issue.  Parts of my driveway coming down the hill is starting to look like a mini Grand Canyon


----------



## Latestarter

Having that same, ongoing issue here Mike. I have "ruts"...


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> With all of this rain, erosion is going to be an issue.  Parts of my driveway coming down the hill is starting to look like a mini Grand Canyon


You might need some mules.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here ya have to trench the drive and put pipe or culvert down and top it with rocks....over where you are Mike....I've never seen any digging....just explosives and blasting....so, I'm afraid to offer a solution to that....


----------



## Mike CHS

I can't do any explosives because of the railroad tunnel that runs under my driveway.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh...best to not disturb that....that deeply.....that's why I can't offer ya a solution....unfamiliar with the materials........all we have here is sediment over a mile deep....if the earthquake hits very close by....we will either be in quick-mud....or seeing the Miss river out the window....just depends on bow much water force is emitted....the one back in 1901 made the river flow backwards for 3 days and the landscape was changed for many....old channels were cut-off and plenty of new ones were developed....some small towns were swallowed by the river and never seen again.....that is why New Madrid, Missouri has the "New" on it, the old one is in the river.....


----------



## Latestarter

From my understanding, the Madrid fault is much more dangerous than the San Andreas because it will affect a much, much larger area and buildings are not designed for earthquakes. I also believe I heard that it is past due a repeat performance of the last big one.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> I haven't heard anything on that front and probably won't until I contact my sister....but, I'm trying to give her time to close oht all of Dad's business....and then, I have some questions to ask.....so, we'll see how that goes.....believe me...not a single person here wants or wishes it done more than me, but wants and wishes never settled any issue.....



I will advise you as I advised my brother's widow as his niece was the assigned executor of his estate. "Get your own attorney!!...to make sure everything is done properly".
She did as advised, is very relieved she did so, tho my niece (and her hubby) are not at all happy she wasn't able to run roughshod over everyone else.
It is much easier to prevent a problem than to try to go back after the fact and attempt to get it undone.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, they have been looking for something to happen for a number of yrs now, and have had a few tremors....they know it is coming but don't know where.....if it hits close to Memphis downtown will be in the channel.....the problem that would exist is crossing the river East and West depending on how much infrastructure is affected....it could be a very large distance to go out of your way for supplies. Also, most of the natural gas flows thru the area from the gulf to NY state....so, it is something that many will experience to some degree. The landscape will change and there won't be a vote or veto that will change it either.....they will look to recover and move on....whether they approve or disapprove.....


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> From my understanding, the Madrid fault is much more dangerous than the San Andreas because it will affect a much, much larger area and buildings are not designed for earthquakes. I also believe I heard that it is past due a repeat performance of the last big one.


New Madrid is not a classic 'rift' line. Unlike San Andreas, where 2 (or more) plates come together, the New Madrid zone is intra plate....right in the middle of a plate. No subduction, no 'one plate moving north--adjacent plate moving south' type thing. Instead, the earthquakes of this area are believed to be caused by a prehistoric failed rift of the whole North American plate--the continent was almost pulled apart and gravity is now believed to be the major contributing cause of the 1812 era shake as well as those that have happened about every 600 years previously.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> I can't do any explosives because of the railroad tunnel that runs under my driveway.


That tunnel should be able to divert a lot of water.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh @greybeard they say the whole area will shake like a bowl of Jello being shaken. There are a bunch of scientists in Memphis right now studying and preparing for any movement that happens. We live just east of the ridge between the delta and higher ground, so we should be okay....but, with rushing water hills of clay can quickly wash away. I'm not too concerned about it tho....I take notice of those fronts pushing the F3,4,&5 tornados much more than the ground shaking. I'm not ready for my world to change that drastically at this stage, but my vote doesn't count in those sort of things....


----------



## Mike CHS

I grew up in the Missouri bootheel right over the fault and we had tremors often. I didn't live there then and I don't remember the year but I think it was in the mid 80's that some "expert" who I have no idea who it was predicted a massive quake on a specific date.  My mom had a store there and she said virtually everyone she knew evacuated and of course nothing happened.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I had to get out today and while I was out I got some pics of some of the area that is 10-12 miles from the house and on the east side of the reservoir and are taken traveling the interstate....

  ...these 2 were taken heading north and the dam is about 20 miles to the west. The next 2 are heading south and the first one is a crop field beyond the tree line..... 
  ....this last one was me getting off the interstate headed home....this next one is on the road heading to the house and is on the sout side of the reservoir..... 
 ....if ya look close in the first pic of this last group, ya can see a pick-up with a boat trler attached....about a mile or so down a dirt road there is a boat ramp to launch into the lake, but ya don't have to travel to launch it now. Just up the road from the last pic there was a wrecker and a deputy in the road....the deputy was directing traffic and waving me thru....there was a mustang off the road and in the water and ya could barely see the roof of the car under the muddy water....there is a curve there and many drive way too fast on that road....so, I sure wasn't surprised.
I got a few pics of Gabbie today.... I'm going to make a trip to the dam maybe tomorrow and will get some pics of that and the Spillway.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here's a video for y'all on her progress playing ball on the stairs.....especially for @Wehner Homestead and her kids....also, for @Southern by choice .....





She is getting better at catching the ball in the air and this is her warm down from chasing it outside.....


----------



## Southern by choice

Awww she has you so well trained!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Southern by choice said:


> Awww she has you so well trained!


We have a workout all day....everyday.....we are exhausted and she is like the Energizer Bunny.....
She is progressing in her grasping about the other animals....she has really calmed it down and is listening much better. Rainy days are not her favorite days either....she gets bored inside....but, hence the evolution of her on the stairs....we used it as activity, but she likes it so much that she demands to do it after we have called it quits outside....cause she hasn't finished yet....but we are out of breath...or have something else to do.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’ll share with the kiddos first thing in the morning!!! 

P.S. The kids are begging for another dog since we are down three since Christmas. We plan on another LGD this year but they want a small, yappy dog.  I’m not ready for another dog (other than a partner for Queenie but that was planned before all of these changes so .) IF we get something else, I’d lean toward another Aussie or GSD...maybe next year. 

Can you tell I don’t want a tiny dog??


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was never one that had any desire for a yapper....if I have a dog I want nothing smaller than a Jack Russell or American Cocker Spaniel.....I've never had an x-large dog either....I had a female GSD, but she was a small one at 65-70lbs....Gabbie will be the largest dog I've ever owned. I like the bigger dogs, but the thing that kinda keeps me off the owner's list is the slobber and drool. I'm certainly not getting any stronger and a bit apprenhensive about a dog that is 150-200lbs. Tho, if things turn-out and we can stay....there could be 2 things on the expansion list....a couple of LGDs and some sheep....I've been doing some thinking and the possibilties of how things could work around here for the better....but, I'm still pondering and haven't settled on anything specifically....
I have a friend that has sheep just 4hrs away....so, it wouldn't be too difficult to work something out with him to get 3-4 of them.....


----------



## Bruce

Nice swamps you have there in MS. 



CntryBoy777 said:


> I have a friend that has sheep just 4hrs away....so, it wouldn't be too difficult to work something out with him to get 3-4 of them.....


You would probably get quality animals instead of the culls he would "off" on someone else 
Kidding Mike, KIDDING!!!!!



CntryBoy777 said:


> .but we are out of breath...or have something else to do.....


Please Fred. You KNOW that the only thing you HAVE to do is Gabbie's bidding! 



Wehner Homestead said:


> Can you tell I don’t want a tiny dog??


With good reason 
Tell the kids what I told DD1 about getting a ferret. "Sure you can get one, when you have your own home." And in your case, that will be a LONG time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Actually, the culls would be fine, because their job would be to eat grass mainly, so if they are culled for single births or things of that nature it wouldn't make a difference to me. If they were bred it would be to increase the numbers or for some meat for the freezer, but wouldn't have to be "Prime". Until I have assurance I'm not going to put up more fencing tho, and working a plan....still in the idea realm.....


----------



## greybeard

Wehner Homestead said:


> IF we get something else, I’d lean toward another Aussie


Hard to go wrong with that choice. 
Yappers have their place but it ain't on my place..


----------



## CntryBoy777

We ended up getting .4" of rain out of the line of storms that came thru and it seems up around Nashville and north they have some wintery weather to deal with....just hope it isn't too bad on anyone.
I was looking around today while I was outside and noticed that the bud covering of the oak bloom has fallen, so guess they will be blooming this next week and turning everything yellow with pollen and kicking up the allergies....I'll have to be sure to close the bedroom window so it won't filter inside.
I did take a count of oak trees around the house that are 12"+ in diameter and there are 52....I think they could use some thinning out...and that doesn't include the seet gum, pine, and cedar. I know I keep talking about grass in the backyard to hold the soil....well, here is what is growing there now....

  
We have really nice patches of moss out there........it doesn't do much to hold the soil. The only problem with thinning out the oak trees is the fencelines and buildings...I would love to be able to use a bucket truck for about a month....


----------



## Mike CHS

We had one band come through an hour ago that had lots of wind and rain


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> We had one band come through an hour ago that had lots of wind and rain


I was wondering if y'all were in line to get any of the frozen stuff over your way?....hope it stays liquid for ya.


----------



## Mike CHS

All of that white stuff is above Nashville and moving out


----------



## farmerjan

Yep, we are seeing white.  It is coming down pretty good, still calling for 2-6".  It's right at 34* here, so the real inbetween.... the ground is covered, and it is coming down.  The grassy area looks whiter and the roads are now covered.  We are supposed to be done by late afternoon.  It is definitely running up the I-81 corridor with the higher accumulations.  Oh well, it is still WINTER....


----------



## Pastor Dave

We had flurries all day, but no accumulation.


----------



## farmerjan

Wound up with about 4" and the roads are pretty much clear but they are saying some refreezing tonight. Down to 31* already.  Most schools closed today and most on 2 hr delay tomorrow which will allow for any slick spots to be sanded.  Maybe upper 50's by end of the week?  This will be mostly gone by tomorrow eve if the sun comes out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If ya have to deal with the white stuff, then it is the best way for it to be here today and gone tomorrow....tho the mess still lingers to deal with....we have 5days of dry ahead, so maybe we can dry out some before the wknd....


----------



## greybeard

Been great weather here for the last week or so. 
Unfortunately, I've spent most of it at one Dr's office  or another. 
Looks like my next one is going to be an oncologist..got some abnormal/odd shaped cells in my blood and urine.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

greybeard said:


> Been great weather here for the last week or so.
> Unfortunately, I've spent most of it at one Dr's office  or another.
> Looks like my next one is going to be an oncologist..got some abnormal/odd shaped cells in my blood and urine.



Oh no! That doesn’t sound good! Did they specify if you were referred for ONCOLOGY or HEMATOLOGY?? Those doctors see both but one doesn’t necessarily mean the other. I had to explain that to my DH when Bactrim shut down DD2s bone marrow when she was about 18 mos and had everyone scrambling to figure out what was wrong with her. (She recovered on her own with time and is now considered allergic to that antibiotic too!)


----------



## Latestarter

Hope it's nothing serious GB.


----------



## Mike CHS

Hopefully all news from this point will be good news greybeard


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure hope that there is a reasonably good explanation for that GB....on top of everything else, that would certainly be a difficult thing to deal with....our prayers are still with you and your family for a good outcome. Please, keep us posted on any developements....ya are more than welcome to post right here whenever there is news.....


----------



## AClark

Fingers crossed for you GB. I'm so far behind, we've been so extremely busy that I didn't even see this until today. I'm sifting through this journal for everything I've missed, which appears to be about a months worth. I'm so bad at keeping up!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Today I pushed thru the pain and got the duck pen cleaned out....I swear there was about 2 bales of hay down in there, I got it done early and let it air dry for about 5-6hrs and allowed the ducks to scavenge whatever was under all of it. I had to get it done before the temps got too high and it began to really become aromatic..........we have rain coming in for an all day event on friday, so it will have some air time before it gets a wash and rinse job....tho, I did put some over on the Dottie yard to enlist their help in spreading it around.....

 
Of course I couldn't do it without supervision....Kiki had to check it out........but, here is the end result.... ....I also put the chainsaw together and have it ready to cut with and hoping that tomorrow afternoon or thursday to get started over at the pond....it should be dry enough to drive over there with equipment in the truck...saving me from toting it....


----------



## Mike CHS

That is some hard work but always worth a smile when it is all done.


----------



## greybeard

Ehh...one way or another, 'this too will pass'.
It has gotten me far behind tho on just about everything I need to be doing this time of year.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure hope ya are right GB, but the joint pain is only a small portion of it....the circulation and kidney problems on top of that is getting a bit acute and my energy and drive levels are severly lacking....my legs are cramping from my feet to my hips and I'm not really doing very much....with the added joint pain my intestional fortitude is non existant. Just hoping some stable weather will come and at least subside the joint pain....I feel like I'm falling to pieces and wonder just how far down the road I can make it....breathing is getting to be more difficult and had a period of 15-20mins the other day that I had 3 dizzy spells....and my balance is almost non existent. So, I'm trying to muster enough gumption to survive the visit with the grandsons...they will be here in 2wks for a week and will try to carry on for them as best I can. I told my brother yesterday that I wonder if I can make another year....but, I am a fighter and don't succumb very easy.....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> If ya have to deal with the white stuff, then it is the best way for it to be here today and gone tomorrow....tho the mess still lingers to deal with....we have 5days of dry ahead, so maybe we can dry out some before the wknd....


5 days with no rain? The poor ducks!



greybeard said:


> Been great weather here for the last week or so.
> Unfortunately, I've spent most of it at one Dr's office  or another.
> Looks like my next one is going to be an oncologist..got some abnormal/odd shaped cells in my blood and urine.


 Hope it is nothing.

@CntryBoy777 I know you aren't real interested in doctors but MAYBE there is something that can be done to relieve some of the symptoms and maybe some of the causes?


----------



## CntryBoy777

There are a few problems with any improvement @Bruce , first there is only 45% funtion of the heart itself and this only adds to the circulation difficulties. The test for the circulation costs $4,000 and Medicare doesn't pay any of it...the procedure is above the $20,000 mark and if there are only half the cylinders of the engine that are functioning...it doesn't make much difference how new or unclogged the fuel lines are. In only having one kidney, there isn't anything to pick up the slack and I won't go on dialysis at anytime. The lungs are getting worse not better....so, with so much nipping at my heels it just doesn't make any sense to me to try and repair something that wouldn't improve the major causes. I'll do as I can until the day that I pass....it is the next life that really counts, this one doesn't, because it is cursed anyway.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

It seems that Gabbie is gaining age faster than we can keep up with it....she has lost several teeth the past couple of days, and ya can see the new ones pushing thru....guess we'll be getting into the intense gnawing here shortly.....I just have to laugh when she startles the neighbors.........they aren't used to having something else barking at them....and their dog. I did tell him we got Gabbie for protection, so he is a bit ansy when be hears her deep bark echoing off the hills...
I know that I shouldn't feel that way....but, after years of tbeir dog terrorizing our animals...I just can't help it.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Some people are just too serious.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Good girl Gabbie! Enjoy it! I wouldn’t want the neighbor’s dog over either.


----------



## Baymule

Payback! I hope your health levels off and doesn't get any worse. You have a lot of issues that, as you said, aren't liable to get any better. I pray for relief from the pain for you and I pray that you have a good life for the remainder of your days. We would like to keep you around here for as long as the Lord allows.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks Bay and all for your support....and I'll be around as long as I can. Most of the pain is arthritic and will subside as the weather settles down some. Life is what it is and we all have our own issues with it...we just have to do as we can for as long as we can. I'm certainly not an "Oh woe is Me" type person, but did promise a while back to keep y'all informed so there wouldn't be any big surprises. All the extra activity with Gabbie uses up my available energy and makes it difficult to have enough juice in the tank for other things, but we are incorporating her into our doings more and more each day and so hopefully it will get much easier here shortly....she really is quite the character....


----------



## Bruce

Gabbie can be a service dog too. Help carry stuff  I know someone on another forum that has a "farm dog" that doubles as a service dog. She has bad arthritis, if she is down and having trouble getting up the dog will come and serve as a stable support to help her up. And she has him trained to open and close the door to the chicken coop when she isn't able to get out. I bet Gabbie could be equally useful.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It took all day to get a half inch of rain....but, this next round is looking like quite a bit more....Sun nite into Mon. Yesterday I took Gabbie on a walk back to the pond and was sizing up a gameplan to tackle the cleanup over there. I was going to take her off lead and let her run around some, but she scared up 3 deer and wanted to jump in the pond too much....so, we just walked around. I did get a pic to share....
 ...the redbud are in bloom here, they were my Mom's favorite....along with the dogwood. On the way back to the house I walked across the 2 back fields and there is still standing water in both of them....so, I guess it will be a little while before I can get them cut. Gabbie had a difficult day today inside....she begged, pleaded, and whinned to get out, but only got out to potty. There are 2 things she doesn't like....the rain falling on her and riding in a vehicle. The wet ground is fine, but not spraying her from above....the vehicle really gets her aniety worked up and ya don't have to go very far before she upchucks. I'm going to try and ride her around on the property for short rides to see if she will settle down some....it would sure be nice to be able to take her with us sometimes instead of shutting her up in a room.....gotta work on some fencing too....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Jewel gets carsick too...I need to work with her on it. She’ll ride the 4wheeler with me though! Lol


----------



## Mike CHS

I often take Thor and just sit in the truck for a couple of minutes. That evolved into short runs up the driveway and now he just jumps in like he has been doing it his whole life.  Maisy will probably have to be picked up and put in for the rest of her life.  I'm getting him up on the ranger but he's so big it's going to have to be on the bed.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> I often take Thor and just sit in the truck for a couple of minutes. That evolved into short runs up the driveway and now he just jumps in like he has been doing it his whole life.  Maisy will probably have to be picked up and put in for the rest of her life.  I'm getting him up on the ranger but he's so big it's going to have to be on the bed.


Ya could build him a box on the rear of the tractor for some counter-weight when using the FEL.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

My first Pyr was 120# in the summer when he was lean. He weighed more than I did back then. I had to pick him up into the vehicle EVERY time! Lol

Edited to add: Queenie hasn’t been anywhere since her last shots at 16 weeks. I’ll probably just have to have the vet come out for her yearly round!


----------



## Baymule

Maybe you could take Gabbie to TSC, PetSmart or some other store where dogs are welcome and just walk her around for awhile. I took Trip to TSC as a puppy and now it is no problem to get him to load in the truck.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Our problem with that @Baymule is that TSC is 35 miles in one direction and Petco is 40 in the other direction....and she gets sick just 3-4 miles up the road....the vet is 12 miles and the CoOp is 15 miles....I'd be happy just to get her to town and back........we'll have to work on the field trips later on.


----------



## Baymule

Is there anywhere close by that she would like to go to? Or maybe a park where you could take her out on a leash, give her a treat, play with her, etc.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> Is there anywhere close by that she would like to go to? Or maybe a park where you could take her out on a leash, give her a treat, play with her, etc.


If it would ever stop raining enough to dry some I plan on driving her back to the pond....she loves it back there and loves to jump in and swim, but the ground is way too soft back that way to drive on right now. It is 8 miles just to go around the block here....it is farm land and very rural....


----------



## Bruce

And after you drive her to swim in the pond, she can walk back to the house. You don't need "wet dog" in the truck.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Awww....she can always hop in the back...it is open to the weather anyway....


----------



## CntryBoy777

It does seem that Spring is certainly on the way here, the henbit is blooming along with the dandelions, oaks, pines, and a whole bunch of wild flowers....not seeing very much bee activity tho....here is a pic of the dogwood blooms opening...

  ....I also saw this down in the field, outside the fence....it made me think of @Devonviolet ...
  ....and to you that seem to enjoy the Gabbie shots and keep up with her growth....not to mention logging it here in my journal....
  
She'll be 22wks tomorrow and is still growing like a weed. There have been some suttle changes in her developing character and personality....she is making progress as weather has allowed us to work with her, and I took her to the goat house today.....not at feeding time, and made her stay on the outside while I went in with the Boys and rubbed on them....she could really help me out by remaining in Sit and Stay...like we work on...at least til I get in the gate...the difficulty lies in that the goats have a great dislike for dogs, and her natural curiosity and playful puppy play....so, if I can get at least 1 side to calm down just a little...it would be easier to get the other time to adjust too. She has just about lost her baby teeth and the others are all pushing thru....she has gotten used to not having her canines in to hold things so she picks up and drops things, it won't be long before those points will return. She has gotten where she likes to sit out on the porch...on a couch....during the evening now and listen to the sounds of the night and alerting to the strange, new, or unusual sounds....cars on the road...neighbors cats, dog, or them....either she is developing her barking differences, or I've gotten better recognizing the difference....I really can't say...but, if she wants my attention on something important she will get in my face and bark.......I will grab the flashlight and check it out and let her know what it is....I never ever scold her if I don't see anything....I can't see or hear the things she does and that doesn't include smell either. If ya notice in the pic, those big pointed things on her head is like sonic radar and that sniffer she has can smell a fart a mile down-wind from ya......I haven't weighed her lately, but tomorrw I'll do my best to heft her up and get one....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> I also saw this down in the field, outside the fence....it made me think of @Devonviolet ...


I didn't see any of the classic heart shaped leaves, but that sure looks like a violet flower, to me.

I was just noticing that my violets, by the front,porch are blooming nicely.  @Baymule gave them to me a couple years ago. My goal is to have them blooming all over the property some day.  

We were on our way to church this morning, so I didn't get any pics. But here are some, that I took when we lived in PA and I had them growing all around our condo.


----------



## Baymule

I dug those up for @Devonviolet from our DD's yard, she has nice big plants growing everywhere. We have them growing out in the woods on our place. I need to do some transplanting.......


----------



## CntryBoy777

Devonviolet said:


> I didn't see any of the classic heart shaped leaves, but that sure looks like a violet flower, to me.


Well, I probably could have gotten a better pic, but was bending over with an aching back and painful hip...but, it is certainly a wild violet....there are millions of them around here, in fact we are trying to eliminate them from a few areas without spraying....cause it is mainly around the garden that we are trying to clean up.....if ya lived closer we'd give ya all ya wanted.....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> It does seem that Spring is certainly on the way here


Here too ... if you count not being able to see where the burn pit is now that I burned it and it is covered, along with the rest of the property, by 18" of snow as "spring".

Don't hurt yourself trying to weigh Gabbie!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I did get the scales out today and Gabbie is ~50#....I had to catch the neighbor today when he got home from work and while we were talking Joyce brought Gabbie out to play....so, once she saw him she went into full barking mode, but after we got a hold of her and reassured her be reached to rub her and when she realized he was going to hurt her, she calmed down and kept circling his legs....he said he had never seen a dog do that like she does....I told him she is a herding dog and is trying to herd him....he never thought about that....


----------



## Latestarter

I think it's funny how she sits... flat on her kiester with her legs fully extended in front of her.   I had a GS that sat that way, but most of my dogs sit on their haunches. Yup, she's growing well. Looking more and more adult over time.


----------



## Farmer Connie

CntryBoy777 said:


>


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## CntryBoy777

We picked up the grandsons today and brought them back to the house for a wonderful 10day stay. We took several precautions with Gabbie so they all could get used to each other without any set-backs. She rode with them from picking her up to meet us and to bring her home, but wasn't sure if she would remember them or not at such a houng age and only for a short time....whether she did or didn't could be debated forever, but their meeting was a pleasent surprise and they all took to each other without any problem. She really shined as the youngest of the boys began giving her commands and she obeyed without hesitation....he was absolutely thrilled that a dog that size would listen to him and he played with her all afternoon. I told Joyce we need to keep him here with us and adopt him as Gabbie's playmate.........when his mom called this evening he couldn't stop telling her all about their adventures and that he really....Really Loves Gabbie!!.....she has made us proud and has impressed us to the extint the training has made with her. Both of the boys just can't get enough of playing with her on the stairs with the ball....which may come in handy since we have 8days straight with a chance of rain....built in inside excercise for both kids and dog.........I'll have to get some pics and permission to share some pics of them together....


----------



## Mike CHS

That is where all of the training seems so satisfying.


----------



## Farmer Connie

CntryBoy777 said:


> We picked up the grandsons today and brought them back to the house for a wonderful 10day stay. We took several precautions with Gabbie so they all could get used to each other without any set-backs. She rode with them from picking her up to meet us and to bring her home, but wasn't sure if she would remember them or not at such a houng age and only for a short time....whether she did or didn't could be debated forever, but their meeting was a pleasent surprise and they all took to each other without any problem. She really shined as the youngest of the boys began giving her commands and she obeyed without hesitation....he was absolutely thrilled that a dog that size would listen to him and he played with her all afternoon. I told Joyce we need to keep him here with us and adopt him as Gabbie's playmate.........when his mom called this evening he couldn't stop telling her all about their adventures and that he really....Really Loves Gabbie!!.....she has made us proud and has impressed us to the extint the training has made with her. Both of the boys just can't get enough of playing with her on the stairs with the ball....which may come in handy since we have 8days straight with a chance of rain....built in inside excercise for both kids and dog.........I'll have to get some pics and permission to share some pics of them together....


----------



## Bruce

I could have told you Gabbie would take to the boys. If they are acceptable to you they are acceptable to her. I wouldn't let your not so favorite son-in-law get too close without you or Joyce there though. I bet she can "smell" your opinion of him. 

Good luck getting to play with Gabbie for the next week plus


----------



## Baymule

A good dog and kids.....no better recipe for happiness!


----------



## Farmer Connie

Baymule said:


> A good dog and kids.....no better recipe for happiness!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

X2 to what Bruce said


----------



## Farmer Connie

Wehner Homestead said:


> X2 to what Bruce said


I do believe my paths have crossed with said Bruce here & there..


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps


----------



## CntryBoy777

I don't have to worry about getting playtime with Gabbie @Bruce , she has 4 people to entice now and she holds her ball in her mouth and carries it to each person to get 1 to play. Joyce told me last night that she is concerned when the boys leave that she'll be non-stop in her pursuit of the 2 of us.....she has so much Energy and could play all day I'm afraid. The oldest boy is finding out that sleeping in at our house is not an option....


----------



## Mike CHS

There is always the option to get her a canine playmate.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Now @Mike CHS there isn't a need for the chair....ya act like I'm grouchy or something........we have thought about that, but are just unsure about the immediate future. We'll just have to see how things unfold and any opportunities that may present their self to us with the right fit....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> The oldest boy is finding out that sleeping in at our house is not an option....


Gabbie doesn't go for that huh?

I agree, she'll surely be used to the activity level with more playmates and will want you and Joyce to take up the slack.


----------



## Farmer Connie

@CntryBoy777  , I got my duckies!


----------



## Latestarter

That water isn't going to stay that clean for very long!   Grats!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Awww!!....look at those little Sweeties!!.....so, what breed did ya settle on @Farmer Connie ?.....I'm so happy for ya and know ya will surely Love watching them.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Such cuties!


----------



## Farmer Connie

CntryBoy777 said:


> Awww!!....look at those little Sweeties!!.....so, what breed did ya settle on @Farmer Connie ?.....I'm so happy for ya and know ya will surely Love watching them.....


Pekin. 3 to start off. I need to take it slow. Nice to see something different around here. A little magical right now. But so were the turkeys, until we consumed them

 .
Thanks for all the advice a couple months ago..


----------



## Farmer Connie

Latestarter said:


> That water isn't going to stay that clean for very long!   Grats!




 roger that. That's a temp pool in a tractor type pen. I refill it and move it about. They are the messiest creatures on the planet!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

your ducklings! Enjoy!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Farmer Connie said:


> View attachment 45797 roger that. That's a temp pool in a tractor type pen. I refill it and move it about. They are the messiest creatures on the planet!View attachment 45796
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 45799​


Well, just think of them as mini pigs with feathers and ya will be just Fine.........you'll have to get ya a few Khaki Campbells to entertain ya....they are much more comical...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I tell ya what....this problem with the loading of the site is drving me nuts... .....it is getting me behind on many threads and so I apologize to all for not chiming in like I normally do....I will catch back up, but I certainly am not ignoring anyone.
I do have a couple of pics to share with ya....this first one is interesting because it shows the focus of young'uns on the things that matter.... ...the boys are playing a video game and Gabbie is wanting someone to play ball........today has been a bit rough outside, tho we didn't get any rain, the wind has really been whipping and with the oaks, pines, and sweet gums in full bloom there is yellow dust covering everything....and seeing that the boys and Joyce have allergies, it has been really miserable for them stuck inside. This next one shows that Gabbie has her way with getting attention.... ...the boys are 10-12yrs old just to give ya some perspective of Gabbie's size....and I got a good pic of her ever growing paws...they are as big as the palm of my hand.... ....I got the boys their first real fishing rods and reels, so I taught them how to mount the reels, set the drag, and tie a surgeon's knot to attach a swivel....they did fine with it, but the weather hasn't been such for them to wet a hook just yet....hoping we can go at least 1 time before they leave this friday. I also taught the oldest how to fix a dinner to surprise his mom and dad with after he gets home....he thought it was absolutely wonderful....he will cook it for us before he leaves to make sure he can do it....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Those boys will have very fond memories of their time with you. It’s somethjng they’ll always treasure! 

I have trouble loading the BYH page in spurts and it works fine other times. I haven’t narrowed it down to a time of day or anything like that either. 

As always, love Gabbie!


----------



## Mike CHS

This visit is proving to be good for the boys and the girl.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I hope that all have a great Passover celebration that begins tomorrow at sundown!!....it is the only holiday we observe...tho, not many these days do. We don't celebrate as the Jews of old do...but it is a day of praise and prayer. Many seem to opt for the other more pagan day, but hope all realize the true meaning.....
We ended up with just a tad over 2" of rain thru the storms and the weather never cooperated for us to go fishing...so, we taught the boys some easy snacks and meals that they can fix for their selves....they will be leaving on Sat.....it'll take me a wk just to recoup...but Gabbie will be really missing her charges for sure....


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm glad you had a good visit in spite of the weather.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Nothing much happening around here, except rain....and more rain...along with grass and weed growth, above the standing water. The weather hasn't been kind to the joints either, so there have been many grin-n-bear it days since the grandsons returned home. Gabbie is still growing and doesn't much care for the days of being stuck inside either. The past several days I have gotten a few pics of the more elusive animals that we have.....first up is KiKi....
 ...she is the friendliest of the bunch, but she controls her territory....she is Cheetos momma, and he has filled the shoes of his daddy.....my Li'l Man..... ...they make up the outside cats that are ours here and both are in the 12-15lb range.....next, we have the queen herself, making a rare appearance....this is Callie.... ....she is all of about 3lb....she is so elusive, that Gabbie has yet to have any interaction with her....except for some hisses and a small swat or 2.....she will never be seen if there are any other people inside except Joyce and I.....Cheetos is that way outside. We have been teaching Gabbie to ignore them and so far there have been no issues....Gabbie wants to play and the cats want to survive. We actually have a pet gate in a doorway about 5" off the floor so she can go and come at will and Gabbie is stopped at the gate....we don't monitor things or attempt to force things, so there is common ground to share, but each has their own safety zone. The outside cats stay out during decent weather, but Joyce puts them in the trlr in the bad weather....which it seems is every other day or 2. I know I haven't posted any Gabbie pics in a while now....so, I'll work on getting some posted along with a few from the time with our visitors....


----------



## Mike CHS

Kiki looks like a cat I had when I was young.  She used to lay out in the yard until enough stray dogs came around to warrant her attention and she would fly into a rage and run them off.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I tell ya Mike...she is the same way....and her curiosity will draw her to anything that is strange in her territory....absolutely no other cats at all crosses her borders except for Cheetos....and she only tolerates him only so much before she is slapping him up too. She refuses to eat out of a dish that has his smell on it at all....crazy felines....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I know I haven't posted any Gabbie pics in a while now....so, I'll work on getting some posted






CntryBoy777 said:


> she will never be seen if there are any other people inside


Rascal used to be that way, could have a guest for 3 days and they would never see her. Then suddenly about a year ago she decided she could deal with having other people around I guess.


----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Cheetos momma, and he has filled the shoes of his daddy.....my Li'l Man.....
> 
> .


Your guy looks a lot like my 10 year old Maine Coone Mix, Porter.









We got him from an animal rescue, in Harrisburg, PA.  He was in a motherless litter of 4. There were 3 short hair, gray Tabby boys and him, found under a snow covered Bush at the age of about 3 weeks.

All I wanted was a sweet lap cat. I got that, in spades, plus a bonus of a gorgeous cat!  
ETA:  while I was writing this, Porter came up onto my lap. So, I got these photos of my "Lap Cat".


----------



## Farmer Connie

Latestarter said:


> That water isn't going to stay that clean for very long!   Grats!


That was a FACT!


----------



## Farmer Connie

CntryBoy777 said:


> you'll have to get ya a few Khaki Campbells to entertain ya....they are much more comical...


I believe here in fla, you need a permit for them.. But due-ly  noted..


----------



## Devonviolet

Farmer Connie said:


> I believe here in fla, you need a permit for them.. But due-ly  noted..View attachment 46590



  I'm puzzled . . . why would you need a permit to have Khaki Campbell ducks???


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, don't get the permit for Khaki Campbells.  They are not wild ducks although they have the same color pattern.  No different from Pekins, or Indian Runners, or Sweedish Blues,  or Cayuga's;  all domesticated breeds of ducks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Farmer Connie I don't think it is Khaki Campbells, but Mallards that have to have a permit....and @farmerjan I believe ya are thinking about Rouens....they are the ones that have the appearence of a Mallard. A KC is a cross between a Runner and Rouen....they are in the 4-6lb range and are prolific layers....their eggs are similar in size to a Rouen and they are great foragers....


----------



## Bruce

Say, does anyone here have a GSD??


----------



## farmerjan

You're right about the Khaki's and the Rouens.  I was seeing one and thinking the other.  The Rouens and Grey Calls and Grey Indian Runners all have the "mallard " color pattern.  Oh well, I can't remember them all....Thanks for the "correction" reminder.  Glad someone is on the ball....!!!!

By the way, how is Gabbie doing?


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's okay @farmerjan the only reason that I know that is I have 2 breeds of ducks....Khakis and Rouens.....
Yes @Bruce we have a GSD here.........I've been out of sorts a bit lately taking care of some business and have been wrapped up in it....both time wise and mentally....so, I apologize for wisping in and out and getting behind on other threads. We have 3-5" of rain coming Fri nite and Sat so, I'm also doing this.... ....I have to get field 2 done today.....here are some "Big Girl" pics....
    ...and here are a couple of pics of the grandsons catching fish with their new rods...
   ....hopefully, that will subside the angst and buy me a little more time.........I really do love this "Herd" and in the process of fighting for my share of the place....just to give ya a hint of what I'm dealing with....and that love is much more than just words on a page to me.....


----------



## farmerjan

Thoughts are with you on the "fighting for my share".  Anything anyone can do to help?


----------



## CntryBoy777

farmerjan said:


> Thoughts are with you on the "fighting for my share".  Anything anyone can do to help?


Naw....things just have to play themselves out, but as things are revealed.....someone may have much more to deal with than they ever imagined, but only time will tell....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

My thoughts and prayers are with you as you all of this settles out! Just know that you’ll always have a place here whether things work out in that location or not. 

As always, love Gabbie!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hoping for the best for ya!


----------



## Hens and Roos

that is works out smoothly!


----------



## Mike CHS

For what it's worth we are all behind you


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I've been out of sorts a bit lately taking care of some business and have been wrapped up in it....both time wise and mentally....



Yeah, I figured. That is why I didn't for not posting Gabbie pictures as promised . 



Mike CHS said:


> For what it's worth we are all behind you


Or beside  You know how to get hold of me if there is anything I can do AT ALL. 

 for you and Joyce and Gabbie


----------



## Farmer Connie

Bruce said:


> Say, does anyone here have a GSD??


Sounds like you need a shot of penicillin my friend..





CntryBoy777 said:


> @Farmer Connie I don't think it is Khaki Campbells, but Mallards that have to have a permit....and @farmerjan I believe ya are thinking about Rouens....they are the ones that have the appearence of a Mallard. A KC is a cross between a Runner and Rouen....they are in the 4-6lb range and are prolific layers....their eggs are similar in size to a Rouen and they are great foragers....


This is the list posted at RURAL KING that stated they can order anything on this list if you bring in a permit first. Khaki Campbell's are on the list.


We will down the road get a permit. Chick season is going full blast right now. Our best sales season yet. Thanks for the shout out! I hope everything is peachy keen in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Bruce

Is it possible they listed every kind of duck they can get regardless of the need for a permit??


----------



## Farmer Connie

Bruce said:


> Is it possible they listed every kind of duck they can get regardless of the need for a permit??


HEY BRUCE



There are only 2 allowed "legally" w/o a permit in our State.
Pekins and ______. I forgot the second.  I'm sure a lot of people have ignored the law here. 


 It's not worth the fines etc if you got caught. State law enforcement is harsher than county.
 If I find the paper I made my notes on, I'll fill in that blank in a little bit.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It may be something with a noise factor level or a new way to control more $$ for the state, county, or local gov't.....gotta raise the coffers up some....like, having to get tags for a dog....or there could be game laws that come into play because of the wetlands and everglades.....


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, presumably they get to tax your pets because they may have to send the dog catcher out after your roaming pup. The city we lived in before even taxed cats, it really is all about another way to get money. Current town doesn't tax cats. Don't tell but I never paid the cat tax. The only time the cats left the interior of our house was to go to the vet.


----------



## Farmer Connie

CntryBoy777 said:


> It may be something with a noise factor level or a new way to control more $$ for the state, county, or local gov't.....gotta raise the coffers up some....like, having to get tags for a dog....or there could be game laws that come into play because of the wetlands and everglades.....


I think they are classified as an invasive species with existing migration water fowl.


----------



## farmerjan

That's a new one about the permits for the ducks.  I do imagine it has to do with the possibilities of them getting loose, getting into the wetland and maybe cross-breeding with the local wild ducks?  HEAVEN FORBID ... That is really a new one to me.  Interesting, I would have to research that if I were living there.  Any restrictions on geese?


----------



## farmerjan

That's an interesting take @FarmerConnie.... and I can see where you could be right.... but for Pete's sake, it's not like there aren't any other states that have migratory waterfowl.... we'd be happy if they ran off some of the Canada geese here as they do a number on the farmers newly planted/sprouted corn fields...


----------



## Farmer Connie

Bruce said:


> Yeah, presumably they get to tax your pets because they may have to send the dog catcher out after your roaming pup. The city we lived in before even taxed cats, it really is all about another way to get money. Current town doesn't tax cats. Don't tell but I never paid the cat tax. The only time the cats left the interior of our house was to go to the vet.


it is illegal in our county to NOT register any dog in your possession. They chip insert them and send you your "fee is due" again or the records will be erased more or less, and you have to start from scratch. They charge 2 premiums. The cheap one for state wide tracking, the second for national tracking.
By appointment only. During the working man's hours. So you loose a half days pay on top of writing them a check.


----------



## Farmer Connie

farmerjan said:


> That's a new one about the permits for the ducks.  I do imagine it has to do with the possibilities of them getting loose, getting into the wetland and maybe cross-breeding with the local wild ducks?  HEAVEN FORBID ... That is really a new one to me.  Interesting, I would have to research that if I were living there.  Any restrictions on geese?


FLORIDA...


----------



## Farmer Connie

farmerjan said:


> I do imagine it has to do with the possibilities of them getting loose, getting into the wetland and maybe cross-breeding with the local wild ducks?





 WINNER WINNER-CHICKEN DINNER


----------



## Farmer Connie

GREAT CONVERSATION.. but loosing sunlight.. to be continued..


----------



## CntryBoy777

When we lived there, I had a house on 3acres and in the bottom area of my property collected and retained run-off water from the state hwy and to assist is flash flood control. If it was holding water it was considered the northern edge of the everglades....and I could do nothing with the property covered in water....but, if it was dry, then I could cut, dig, or whatever until it started holding water again.....it was really kinda crazy, because ya could touch any wildlife either....no snakes or gators.....unless ya had a proper permit....


----------



## farmerjan

Glad I don't live in FLA...I'd be under the jail.


----------



## Baymule

A permit to keep ducks......we have migratory ducks in Texas, but we don't need a permit for ducks. Each state has it's good things and not so good things. We have the option of moving or staying put.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Baymule said:


> A permit to keep ducks......we have migratory ducks in Texas, but we don't need a permit for ducks. Each state has it's good things and not so good things. We have the option of moving or staying put.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here's a few pics from yesterday and the bit of progress that was made ahead of this rain we are getting....

  ...this is the lower end of field#2, as ya can see I was making mud here.....this next one shows a before, then after....where a world of dock was vrowing above the water, but was dry enough to swing thru and get it knocked back some....   .....while I was riding around I had to get a pic of the ducks and goats hanging together.... 
.....here is Gabbie checking out Comet.... ....she was sniffing around in the fresh cut grass. This next one is a tropical plant that Joyce has babied for a couple of yrs now and has gotten this one to bloom stage.... ....it is a plumeria and the scent is Amazing....it is the flowers that they make leis out of in Hawaii. This is a plant that was in the grow box at the trlr, that I shared a while back. Also, got a pic of the ducks swimming hole.....
Here is field#2 cut.... ....this last one is just cause I really enjoy watching the animals interact together....
I get to break some news to my sister today when she visits, I don't think she will be very happy to hear....but, she does have options....and it is hightime for her to get a mouth full of Reality to chew on, whether she wishes, wants, or has the desire to accept it or not....her gig is Up......


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’ll definitely be praying for you today!!!


----------



## Bruce

Farmer Connie said:


> it is illegal in our county to NOT register any dog in your possession. They chip insert them and send you your "fee is due" again or the records will be erased more or less, and you have to start from scratch. They charge 2 premiums. The cheap one for state wide tracking, the second for national tracking.
> By appointment only. During the working man's hours. So you loose a half days pay on top of writing them a check.


??? There is no national mandated dog registry, how can a county force you to do so?? I think all dogs have to be licensed here but there is no requirement to chip them. Generally if people get their animals chipped it is only because they want to be able to ID them if lost.


----------



## Farmer Connie

Bruce said:


> ??? There is no national mandated dog registry, how can a county force you to do so?? I think all dogs have to be licensed here but there is no requirement to chip them. Generally if people get their animals chipped it is only because they want to be able to ID them if lost.


There is even a giant bill board a few miles from here saying.. "Register your Dog, It's the Law."
Paid for by tax payers money I'm sure.
Soon human will be chipped. I think that was a flu shot?


----------



## Bruce

Well ... if it actually WORKS for the flu, it might be a good thing 

I expect the billboards are paid for with the dog tax. Collect dog tax so you can pay for the billboards to remind people to pay their dog tax so they can pay for billboards .....

It would be interesting to know how much they collect each year and where that money is spent. How much goes to the dog catcher and registration people and how much "leaks" into the general fund.


----------



## Mike CHS

Florida has some pretty tough animal laws.  When I lived in Pensacola I had a neighbor that had cats, probably a dozen or more and they ran loose in a subdivision.  I had a pool that the cats liked to lay beside and use the vinyl liner to flex their claws.  I bought a live trap and started catching cats and dropping them off at the pound. After I got the first one I went down to let him know that one of his cats might be in the pound but I wasn't sure since they weren't tagged.  Pensacola has a fine for the animal running loose and for not having a tag.  It's progressive and costs more each time they are dropped at the pound.   I caught 8 of them before I stopped seeing them running loose.  He threatened to sue me after the second one but I had a copy of the law and handed it to him just before I shut the door.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I wish I had some decent news to share, but the lady that came for a visit today left out of the drive slinging gravel about 15min after she had arrived...........I'm telling ya....she is sooo far out into "La-La Land" she can't even see the sign pointing in any direction. She is appalled that someone of my stature would ever doubt her word and ask to see an official copy of any legal papers that she has claimed to have filled out and should be filed with some Court somewhere in the country, I would think that is being prudent. Yes, of course I was called a few names....nothing that I haven't been called before...........oh, if ya could've seen her face wben I told her that I wasn't settling for anything less than the house on 6.3acres she nearly swallowed her teeth....that is when she grabbed her stuff and headed to her car.....then, she told me that I was a threat to her.....I told her it depends on wbich definition ya chose to use....


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm not sure if I should like this one or not but I would be interested in the rest of the story some day.  Either way it doesn't sound like a good day was had by all.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I can like this because you’ve said your piece. (Literally!) 

Do you recall your parents ever using a particular lawyer or one that may have been a friend of the family? Wouldn’t hurt to ask if they know of any documents if that is the case...


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry it's all going down like this for you. I've just settled on the notion that I have no parents, and no inheritance coming. The oldest greedy bitch is going to get it all as her daughter is married to a lawyer and she's a paralegal. I disowned her as a sister 25 yrs ago.


----------



## Baymule

I guess she thought you are stupid and that she could do whatever she wants. NEWSFLASH! There is ALWAYS a legal trail. You stand your ground and don't let her cheat you. You don't have to give us details, in fact, I don't recommend it. I will be praying that things go your way.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Heck Mike, things went so quickly there really wasn't time for it to go good or bad.....however, if demanding to see legal documentation of what ya Claim is being a Threat....then ya might wanna pull that seatbelt Tight cause I'm a regular "Nightmare" and this is gonna be one helluva Ride. Yes, it is a play that if we don't win or gain some footing in court...she will toss me out, but I won't stay here for less....anybody have a barn room for rent or hayloft?.....will work for food, too....


----------



## Latestarter

Hmmmm I can't help with a barn stall or hay loft for ya but it just so happens that I have two empty bedrooms, one with a full sized bed, the other with bunks (full size on bottom), and might have just a little spare work needing done... like fencing? building a barn? and the list is much longer... & constantly growing... 

Hope it all works out for you. Personally, I hate moving and hope to do just one more in this lifetime.


----------



## Bruce

Trusts aren't filed with the courts or county or whatever. But the lawyer that creates it has a copy as do any who are given one. If there is a trust, she can provide documentation. Otherwise, as they say, it didn't happen.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well Joe....we have a tent that we can use til a hoop bouse could be put up........I'm pretty good at varmint control, too....


----------



## Bruce

Plus he has a playmate for Mel!!


----------



## Farmer Connie

Mike CHS said:


> I'm not sure if I should like this one or not but I would be interested in the rest of the story some day.  Either way it doesn't sound like a good day was had by all.


x2


----------



## Farmer Connie

Mike CHS said:


> Florida has some pretty tough animal laws.  When I lived in Pensacola I had a neighbor that had cats, probably a dozen or more and they ran loose in a subdivision.  I had a pool that the cats liked to lay beside and use the vinyl liner to flex their claws.  I bought a live trap and started catching cats and dropping them off at the pound. After I got the first one I went down to let him know that one of his cats might be in the pound but I wasn't sure since they weren't tagged.  Pensacola has a fine for the animal running loose and for not having a tag.  It's progressive and costs more each time they are dropped at the pound.   I caught 8 of them before I stopped seeing them running loose.  He threatened to sue me after the second one but I had a copy of the law and handed it to him just before I shut the door.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'll get into some more a tad later after final rounds, but as ya have witnessed here in the various threads I've done, I have documentation of the work, $$, and labor that I have put into this place....I have pics on the computer of things being done. There isn't anyone that can throw on the scale the Proof of what I done since 1999 here on this property. Not to mention the caring of Mom and Dad during that time....all the way to her death without any Help from anyone....just Joyce and I, then took care of Dad for 3yrs after that.....and as far as ms PIMA is concerned it doesn't count for SPLIT.....she actually thinks I should be just hunky-dory with living here rent free for the rest of my life while she Overlords the place, but her and her heirs will control the land....her jaw dropped when I told her that I wasn't settling for anything less than the house on 6.3acres.....but, will give ya some background on this a bit later.....same Bat channel....LOL....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay....here is some background on my her....now, I don't mean to offend anyone here, but some people are just "plastic" and seem to always be in the "clouds"....with no grasp of "Reality".....a "Status" person and "socialite.....ya, that her!!....well, our biggest "problem" is personal beliefs that create a "problem" and they are unwilling to discuss The HOLY Bible with me....they won't share their foundations for their beliefs....now....we are talking about a pastor's wife....I've talked about some things in the posts...somewhere. she believes ya can live 1 kind of "life" here, with this "group" , but act a different way....when out of the "spotlight"....I'm more of a live what ya believe kind of guy....so, there is always angst with us in the same location and this ain't even a smidgen of other "issues" that add to the list....she is 5 yrs older one and being the baby in the house I've seen every side of this...so, the list is Long.....but, I do Bible Studies and just have been trying to ask them for some clarification on asome simple things give them a rather difficult task....but, they won't discuss it, because I wouldn't take it "Serious" .....so, it isn't worth "grinding" on. She is also one of those that is an "all about Me" person.....there are terrible things that I do and none are country boy.....I've been known to cuss, but I have never found that in all these grs.....I keep things more "grounded" and a better grip on "reality".....imho....but, how, just How can ya find in the entire *Whole Book of Truth* where that kind of "lifesyle" is endorsed by The Creator that you "claim" to "worship"....so, anyway.....hopefly that should suffice. I just have to give her a dose of "reality".....but being younger...I'm always wrong and ignored.....she could have some "difficulties' that may be "occupying" some of her time...produce something Legal that is registered anywhere?  and where is your copy of the POA.....if ya are refusing to produce them....we are not "taking your Word" for it....put up or shut up....so, we'll just see what the courts find out....may be she will look well rested as she has to "testify" under Oath....it seems to be only way to keep from her hauling out All.....it is absolutely "insane"....but it is themselves that are their own worst "enemies", cause they ignore all Truth......oh, I know....they are like "cotton candy" people....


----------



## Mike CHS

Families are torn apart pretty easy but I hope this one turns out OK and you get what you have a right tol


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks Mike!!....but, I'm sure the door on the otherside will close before mine does....but, we all make "choices" and let the chips fall where they may.....these are the strangest 2 people that I've ever seen, but....I ain't in the boat with them, but in my little dingy floating on a current.....and Joyce and I are paddling for All we are worth....


----------



## Hens and Roos

that it turns out well for you!


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Heck Mike, things went so quickly there really wasn't time for it to go good or bad.....however, if demanding to see legal documentation of what ya Claim is being a Threat....then ya might wanna pull that seatbelt Tight cause I'm a regular "Nightmare" and this is gonna be one helluva Ride. Yes, it is a play that if we don't win or gain some footing in court...she will toss me out, but I won't stay here for less....anybody have a barn room for rent or hayloft?.....will work for food, too....



Been awhile since I looked at how this all got started.........
Have you been paying rent at your location, got a lease or contract spelling anything out?

Just make sure you have your own legal documentation fully in order too, because in all likelihood, you will have to disprove in court, whatever she presents.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mom and Dad had this place fully paid off and since my first divorce in '99 I lived here off and on thru truck driving and there were 6yrs spent in Florida....but after the first heart attack and the damage done to the foot and leg....my house on 3acres was foreclosed on and with the settlement that I got, I paid cash for the trlr....but, it wasn't until '15 that Dad gave his approval for me to do as I wished with the land. So, being on disability, I couldn't ask for a better set up. My sorry sis has been wonderfully absent pretty much the entire time....and then swoops in for the last 2yrs and thinks she is levitimate in having a Full claim to it all....her way....and without absolutely nothing for me or my brother.....of which, he has been pretty absent too. Actually, I'm flabberghasted by her "actions"....because, I was the one that clued her in on somethings and there were some agreements that were made....verbal of course...but, she has no intention of honoring any of it.....she is saying that what she has is iron-clad, but won't produce any legal copies for us to see...just her word....I don't think so....we are looking at having to prove Dad had dementia and therefore was not of sound mind to sign the documents...........but, she had 60days to file in probate, but it has been 4mnths now....so, she could be in contempt of court for not doing so.


----------



## greybeard

Sounds ugly. 
What does your attorneys say?
"it has been 4mnths now"
Have you or your brother filed in probate?


----------



## CntryBoy777

My brother is going tomorrow to do that....I'm going to chancery court clerks office to see if anything is filed on the property as of yet. See, neither of us have ever seen the POA so we don't know if it even exists or not....she is unwilling to devulge anything to us....so, I told her we'd see what the judge has to say....maybe he can get ya to devulge and produce them....


----------



## CntryBoy777

She wouldn't even give us a copy of his death certificate....because it proves he was in a nursing home and she never informed us that he was even there....something is smelling a bit too Fishy for my taste.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> My brother is going tomorrow to do that....I'm going to chancery court clerks office to see if anything is filed on the property as of yet. See, neither of us have ever seen the POA so we don't know if it even exists or not....she is unwilling to devulge anything to us....so, I told her we'd see what the judge has to say....maybe he can get ya to devulge and produce them....



If she has anything stating she is/was trustee or is now executor of the Estate, she doesn't "have" to divulge anything to you or the rest of the family....., only to the probate court. 
My suggestion..
You need to (like YESTERDAY) get anyone and everyone that has ever witnessed the deceased saying you were to inherit/have that piece of property, to write out at least a rough affidavit, especially those who have no vested interest in this issue (meaning non-family members) Get the affidavits notarized in front of witnesses. 
Why?
Any paperwork she has will carry more weight in court than verbal "he said/he wanted" type things, even if her paperwork was documented while he had dementia.

Also, I assume you have been paying the property taxes on the property you have been living on.. Get you receipts together.  

Any and all improvements you have made to the property, you need to be able to present as well. 

IF you go the route that he was not of sound mind at the time he changed things, you are most likely going to have to get some medical authority to state in writing that the dementia at that point had progressed significantly  enough to alter his judgement. Just the fact of his having dementia is not going to be enough.

Above all else, get an attorney! You can bet she already has one since I remember you stating she 'had' him put his assets in a trust. That almost always involves an attorney.


----------



## promiseacres

Sounds terrible....people suck plain and simple.


----------



## Latestarter

Yeah... what she said ^^.


----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## CntryBoy777

I have a shot at medical records, but the property taxes were always paid by my Dad....as far as any witnesses the only one I can think of right off hand is dead....Mom and Dad were pretty tight lipped about those kinds of things. I'm not going to scratch, claw, and peck at things....but, the decent thing to do is being honest, forthcoming, and open to the concerned parties.....I can cause other issues for her to have to deal with as can my brother....but, sure don't want it to come to that if it can be at all avoided....I may have to move somewhere, but she'll have to deal with the aftermath of her decision....


----------



## Hens and Roos

Not sure how it works by you but you should check with your state vital records as to how to go about getting a copy of the death certificate.  If he was buried through a funeral home, they could be of help too.

When my dad died, I had to get copies of my grandparent's death certificates for my mom for paper work.  I could only get uncertified as I wasn't a spouse or child.

Good luck


----------



## greybeard

The funeral home will usually offer a small number of death certificates to immediate family members (surviving spouse (if any) and legal surviving children..the 1st one free, the others at a nominal cost.
Should have been done/spelled out when final plan details were being finalized immediately after his death. After that, it has to be requested thru whatever state agency (a bureau of vital statistics type name) handles it there.

Medical records themselves tho, are difficult to get by anyone without medical POA. State and federal regs kick in for patient privacy protection. HIPAA for instance, allows health care providers to divulge information about a patient to family members providing the patient (or a person with that patient's medical POA) doesn't object.

https://www.hhs.gov/hipaa/for-indiv...-health-information-with-my-family/index.html

HIPAA privacy protection by the way, is good for 50 years after death:
https://www.hhs.gov/hipaa/for-indiv...ed-in-my-medical-record-protection/index.html

This is one of the reasons I said to get an attorney involved.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> Should have been done/spelled out when final plan details were being finalized immediately after his death.


You assume @CntryBoy777 was informed of these details. I know he was not.

And I agree on the lawyer.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, our difficulty in that aspect was we were never told or informed of any service or even the date of the service until it was already in progress 2hr drive south of here. There have been facts gathered off of FB posts....but, some access and individuals have been blocked, so content can't be viewed as readily....this whole thing just ain't right, but we will see if it is all legal or not...that is what counts...if it isn't legal, then she better get her ducks in a row is all I can say....I do have txts back and forth with her that covers some very interesting topics of discussion....


----------



## Baymule

This can be summed up in one word. Greed. What a miserable way to live. You can pick your friends, but you're born with your family. Nothing says that you have to keep them or spend your life having to put up with them. Sometimes you're better off without certain family members.


----------



## Farmer Connie

I'm only posting this because *my* family is nuts!



 
I've been thinking about you problems here lately. I'm sorry for the anguish you are being put thru. Out of all the battles that I've personally have had to over come, have been with family more so than friends. Just remember, you still have friends supporting you. No matter what the outcome of the present events unfolding.
Praying on my knees with fingers crossed for you to cover both bases, being luck & faith. I wish and hope this can be resolved, without dividing your family. I know first hand how estate dividends go.. the dark side of the human race surfaces. Take care my friend. I wish you peace of mind.
-connie


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @Farmer Connie , I appreciate that...and I guess I've spewed enough about that mess....and revealed too much of my alter ego, but when things stick in my craw I just can't help it....I'll update some as things move along....but, best to not reveal too much....too soon....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay....here's some Lazy A** Acres updates......this past fall I sowed a new variety of rye grass seed and I'm really liking it as it grows....the goats and ducks both enjoy it and it has handled the water very well....the blades are larger, but not tougher and they are also longer and can be used as hay....
 You can tell that they both use the same trail.

Also, Joyce's plant has several blooms opened now....
  ....they are wonderfully aromatic.

I know it is hard for some to believe, but I am a praying man....and something is telling me it is time to move on,...so, there are steps in the process that is already started and I won't stop until there is a determination....but, right now I'm working out in my bead how to liquidate and move on....never looking back.....seems there is another "Adventure" to deal with....I moved back here to help my parents and they are gone now....so, time to move on down the road.....
I'll still be around....heck....we may take this show on the Road and call it the Rolling Lazy A** Adventures....


----------



## Latestarter

You gotta do what you're called to do. I'm sure you'll keep us posted as time passes.


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes you just get that "feeling" of what you are supposed to do. I hope you can stay where you are, it is home. But if things don't work out, having Plan B is a good idea.


----------



## promiseacres

God's plans can be frustrating not knowing the path ahead. And glad you're getting some descernment and guidance.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Prayers as you embrace the future. I know His plan isn’t always ours but accepting His plan can make the transition easier.


----------



## CntryBoy777

This is about the neighbor that has done some cutting for me for free a few times. He is a big hunter and his main game is deer....each year he plants several different plots with variety mixes to attract them....well, he was going to sow some rye grass around his trlr and told his wife to stop by the CoOp and pick some up.....well, they began telling her about this wonderful mix that many were planting this year, so she got the mix....when she came home sbe told him the rye grass stuff was in the car trunk.....later on he sowed it not thinking about it, but when it started growing he began watching it and sure enough....there was wheat in the mix....so, he had a jungle growing over there, especially with all the rain we've had.....due to get 2" tonite and thru tomorrow...their son is a senior in college and are trying to make most of his games, so he hasn't had the chance to knock the wheat down....well, he doesn't have to be concerned about it anymore....I got it for him today and even got around his mom's house....may be my last chance to do something for him before we go....


----------



## Mike CHS

That last sentence makes it sound like things aren't working out?

I have some Red River Crab Grass seed (Improved seed) that I got from one of the folks that were at out meeting.  I'm going to try that on one of the five acre paddocks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We aren't really sure as of yet, but are preparing as if we will be leaving....probably 80% chance of that happening....so, no need to spend time being upset, but focused on finding a good situation to go to and accept the challenge that we find there. We are looking in rural areas first....figuring they would be cheaper and more suitable to our lifestyle....no need to be too close to a town or city.....but, we'll just have to see what we can find out thru others helping us search.....looking to get closer or between the 2 daughters....1 in Florida and 1 in Alabama....just SSE of ya in Gadsden.....


----------



## Mike CHS

With your attitude it will work for you one way or another.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hoping that things work out wherever you may end up! I also hope that Joyce is handling things well. I’ve wondered how she’s handling the potential upheaval, unknowns, and resettling.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Wehner Homestead said:


> Hoping that things work out wherever you may end up! I also hope that Joyce is handling things well. I’ve wondered how she’s handling the potential upheaval, unknowns, and resettling.


Well, she does have issues of depression along with anger issues.....but, ever since we have been together I have been a steady force in her life. I have always been open and completely honest with her about me, my beliefs, and my practices in life....she doesn't always understand or see things the way that I do, but she supports me and trusts me and the decisions that I make. She has lived thru and witnessed several situations now, so there is history to draw from and this makes it much easier to keep her from sinking, burning, and crashing with her depression. I attempt to live my life in accordance to the writings of the Apostle Paul....Romans to Philemon....this makes me different from most that believe the Holy Bible and I know that whatever may be faced the Holy Spirit will gives us strength to endure any situation....and also will give us the health needed to meet any task that is His will for us face. Joyce just says that I'm what keeps here steady and she has inner peace more and more as we continue to grow old together.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> Red River Crab Grass


Wait, people plant crab grass ON PURPOSE???


----------



## Latestarter

I thought the exact same thing but decided not to ask...


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> Wait, people plant crab grass ON PURPOSE???



This isn't the crab grass that you are probably used to.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I wondered about it being something different but my curiosity was piqued too!


----------



## farmerjan

Yes there are varieties of "crab grass" that is  PURPOSELY planted.  It is an excellent grass for grazing and stands up to traffic well.  It is also very hardy.  I would never discourage crab grass of any kind in a pasture.  If it is green when we are having dry weather, the animals will thank you for it.


----------



## Mike CHS

This is the original source but it is really working it's way through sheep farms that we know of with excellent results. 

http://redrivercrabgrass.com/index.html


----------



## greybeard

Yep, excellent forage. I used to try to kill it off till I saw how much the stock liked it. Never planted any on purpose except in a big deer mix plot.
People plant turnips and other veggie types for forage too, except it's called brassica when they do it on larger than garden scale. Pretty expensive but the daily gain is good, tho you would usually drill it in with something else, or mix it with sand in a rotary seeder due to the small seed size.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got a few pics of Gabbie today.....

  
   She still likes playing with her frisbee....that has turned into a plastic disc.....she has flattened out the edge and curve on it....it is sure livin' up to the statement that is branded on it, for sure.....she is still growing and getting stronger everyday.....she has also alerted some this past week....once was a armadillo and the other was a possum.....she is quite the handful when she is "on the trail"....oh, and she doesn't like squirrels either.....


----------



## RollingAcres

Gabbie is beautiful!


----------



## Bruce

That "flying disc" certainly IS living the rough (ruff) life.

 Gabbie


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Gabbie looks more grown up all the time!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm telling ya she is really growing!!.....I have to call her "Big Girl" now....she likes hearing it and has a proud look to her when I say it.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well the "Adventures" here just keep on coming....probably for not much longer anyways....just got a summons to appear in court to answer why I am refusing to vacate the property...from none other than who used to be my sister. The way the paper reads she thinks that she owns everything On the land....including our personal stuff..........guess I'll go tell our story to a judge and see what he says....I should be able to squeeze out 60-90days to relocate. Joyce called a woman that she knows and others thru her will start picking up animals before long....all animals have been spoken for. I guess things will start happening pretty soon now.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I hate to see this happening.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is like I've raised the 4 girls knowing that "Decisions" have consequences....some good....some bad....but, ya have to be prepared to endure those consequences when they come. I know that I am willing....but, is she willing to accept hers??....I doubt she will even see it coming and get "blind-sided" by it sooner than later.....


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear that it has come to this


----------



## Baymule

I am so sorry that your situation has worsened. Any ideas on where you are going?


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are looking in Florida around where the youngest daughter lives.....also, feelers are out around the other in Alabama....our 1st choice is Florida....so, we'll see....gonna see if we can get things together by court in 2wks....just in case the ruling is against us....no need to tarry.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

So sorry that she wants to try to be a thorn in your side. I’ll be praying that it works out the way that the Lord means for it to.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry Fred. You're pretty much going through what I expected and the reason I disowned my family. They can have it all and go screw themselves with it. I told my youngest brother that he was such an a$$, that he was going to die property/toy rich and people poor. None of us knew at that time but sadly I was right... 18 month later he was dead from throat cancer. What good did all his material possessions do him? Not a bit. Hope you'll keep in touch and let us know status as you're able. You can get more goats, chickens, ducks wherever you end up.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm so sorry to hear of this development.  Hopefully the judge will have some things to say...


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Wehner Homestead

We expect your presence no matter what! You are part of the BYH family!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks y'all!!.....it'll all depend on the place we find, but there will be another day and life's too short to waste time and energy playing "tug-of-war".....best to find some calmer waters for a spell....


----------



## greybeard

IMO, unless you've already been served legal papers to vacate previously, or had signed a lease/rental agreement agreeing to terms that said you would vacate within xx..x number of days if xxxx happened, nothing will happen in the short term.


----------



## RollingAcres

Sorry @CntryBoy777 to hear that your own family did this crap to you. Hang in there...


----------



## goats&moregoats

My prayers go out for you and your circumstances. Really hate to see that you have to go through all this.


----------



## Pastor Dave

As wrong as this all seems, Fred, I believe there is purpose for it all and God has something good in store for you. 
And remember, even with little property and a corner in a garage or storage shed, you can still have meat rabbits. The fastfood of livestock production.


----------



## Bruce

She has to prove in probate court that she owns the property. Only then can she request you vacate. I'm sure the law has a minimum time you must be allowed to relocate.

 for you and Joyce.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have already started packing up boxes and working on a "gameplan" to get things going....suppose to have a lady coming tomorrow for the chickens and ducks.....have to work on goats.....we are looking at a couple of places, but just investigating at this point....but, they are Gabbie friendly....


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have had rain here all day, go about 2.25".....it was a soggy somber final rounds tonite....we have a lady coming tomorrow to take the Dotties and ducks to her place, so final rounds will only include the goats....they'll be a bit more difficult to let go of....but, the show must go on. We decided that we would go ahead and liquidate all, and if we have to move then it won't have to be an issue....and if we stay, then we will start afresh after a short rest period....especially thru the hot mnths. We have been getting prepared for our court date the 8th, but can't giveaway strategy just yet....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sure hope your strategy works!  Really hope things work out well for you - praying that karma is in play!


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, the lady came and now there are no more Dotties and ducks here....seems rather strangely quiet around here now. The lady was really happy to have them, she used to have both several yrs ago and wanted to get some again....she looks at them as pets and would never eat anything she raises....hope they do well for her....we sure have enjoyed them....


----------



## Mike CHS

You have to be happy that they are going to good homes.


----------



## CntryBoy777

A little bit of background on this lady today....to put it mildly they are struggling....there are 7 people living on the property and sharing....all are family.....she had last some ducks and chickens a while back and fox wiped out ducks....they need the eggs for food and they repaired and strengthen the structure, but didn't have the $$ to buy any....so, it was an answer to her prayer for replacements.....we gave her the birds and she was so happy about the ducks that she had to hug and touch each one before there were put in the cage...I told her some about them and that she would really enjoy them. Joyce's friend called her this evening and said that the lady is just talking up a storm about how wonderful they are....and that she has claimed Soli as her absolute favorite....he's Beautiful!!.....that, at least,  makes it a bit easier to take....we've never been about the $$ and if they can do some good for others that are struggling, then I don't have a problem lending some assistance....cause I know the struggle and may get there again....shortly....


----------



## Mike CHS

That was a good smile to end the day


----------



## Latestarter

Good on you Fred (& Joyce too)! Really excellent that you were able to help someone else with your loss.


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## goats&moregoats

Here's hoping you get to stay!


----------



## CntryBoy777

The goats have been looking for the ducks today and I wondered why?....I think that I've figured it out. The goats like to intermingle with the ducks....Comet would just stare at them and watch them....they all would move around the ducks and not just bull straight thru them....they liked them in the field to chase the bugs from the grass as the goats would browse thru and the bugs didn't mess with their face....also, the ducks would chase, catch, and eat flies....I do know 1 thing...they sure miss them and are still searching for them.....


----------



## Mike CHS

They also like routine and their routine has been turned upside down.


----------



## Baymule

What comes around, goes around. You sure blessed that lady and her family with your ducks and chickens, sounds like it will make a difference in their lives. Your blessing will come to you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh @Mike CHS  that routine is sure a part of it...there's no doubt.
Thanks @Baymule if ya can be another's answer to prayer, then ya don't need to look no further.....


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> .they all would move around the ducks and not just bull straight thru them....they liked them in the field to chase the bugs from the grass as the goats would browse thru


If you've ever watched those white cow birds (cattle egret) , that's what they're doing too. Cattle move along, disturb the bugs and move and the egrets are on 'em like a hen on a june bug. (I have tho, also seen the cowbirds sitting on a cow's back grabbing flies that land too close.)


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure have watched a whole bunch of them in my lifetime....I have seen different kinds of birds using them too...like red wing blackbirds and wrens....and, it seems there are always some meadow larks close by.


----------



## greybeard

They're great to have around when the army worms come too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The emotions this past week have really been put thru the grinder and there is another week before we go to court. I believe that we have a very strong case for proving that my Dad was not of sound mind....and surely don't think that there can be much proof that he was of sound mind. The churning of the mind doesn't rest tho and with only the goats to tend to, it is rather quiet and just doesn't have the same feel anymore. We have some running to do in town today and I'll probably cut some grass this afternoon....just gotta find something to do cause all this thinking is making my head hurt....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Maybe you can work on teaching Gabbie some new tricks? I think you’d both enjoy that!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Already doing that....working on quieting her down, especially her barking...in case we end up in a neighborhood situation.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Makes sense but I was thinking more like come, lay down, pray, sneeze, etc.


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> Makes sense but I was thinking more like come, lay down, pray, sneeze, etc.


Sneeze?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I knew a therapy dog that could sneeze on command. He was a black Standard Poodle and the residents at the nursing homes he visited got the biggest kick out of it! Lol


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, before too long she will have the fenced area as her area to run, dig, and sniff around in....when we go to town and stuff she can be out there....may put up some agility stuff and work at a few things. A little later I'll post an update on a few scenarios as to how it seems it will go.....


----------



## goats&moregoats

When I get overwhelmed with thinking I spend time with the goats...well I did in the past and I am sure I will with these goats as well. Still praying on this end as I am sure many on here are.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay...where was I?....yeh, scenarios....well, if I can prove her document is invalid, then we will have to wait on probate, before having "answers"....but....if I do end up owning here, then it would have to be a Great deal to get me to move. I will take a break from chores and tending to animals....and may make a few trips around and visit....then, when I'm tired of going....get some then. It will give me time for a couple of projects around the house that will be a big improvement. If we have to move, tho.....that could still be a large nut to crack too. I just hope that I can work it out to get the house and some property....that broadens the "options" list just a mite....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh....almost forgot....silly me...

 ...her marking work together to keep her in the shadows....
  ....she seems to be growing quite steadily and she has noticed the little "treat fairies" haven't been dropping any treats and they are getting fewer and fewer.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Gabbie is a smart girl. I’m not surprised that she’s picking up on that! Lol


----------



## greybeard

You understand, that IF there was a trust formed, there is nothing to probate?

Is Mississippi one of a handful of states that uses a chancery court system?
Am I correct in assuming this upcoming court date is an eviction hearing by county judge (or city judge if you live inside a city limits).
How was this summons delivered to you?

You might want to ask your attorney to look into a claim under 'adverse possession'.
None of this legal minefield is something you will want to navigate without an attorney.


----------



## CntryBoy777

greybeard said:


> You understand, that IF there was a trust formed, there is nothing to probate?
> 
> Is Mississippi one of a handful of states that uses a chancery court system?
> Am I correct in assuming this upcoming court date is an eviction hearing by county judge (or city judge if you live inside a city limits).
> How was this summons delivered to you?
> 
> You might want to ask your attorney to look into a claim under 'adverse possession'.
> None of this legal minefield is something you will want to navigate without an attorney.


Yes, we have the chancery system and it was delivered by the constable.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I thought I'd treat y'all today with some pics of tbe Boys acting like clowns....and the old girl is still around too....tho, she sure does miss her shot at the Layena we had out for the ducks....she was the only one that could fit and we always called her the big black duck....she would come out spunky a few times, so I just let her do it....she is 11yr old anyway....I did have to watch her for some bloat, but wasn't an issue.....

    .....they are still fat as ever and are a real Hoot to be around.
....and here are a couple of Queen Gabbie....
   it has been a really "crazy time" in life right now....and the engines are churning faster.....yep....just like a rollercoaster ride.....but things are looking pretty decent on this end so far, so we'll see if there is anything to concern our selves with once her standing in the matter has been clarified. If the paper she has is a fraud, then there isn't a court in the land that will allow such action....if she has no paper....no ownership....then is where probate steps in....


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> f the paper she has is a fraud, then there isn't a court in the land that will allow such action....if she has no paper....no ownership....then is where probate steps in..


Those are some mighty big ifs, considering  how far things have already gone. Good luck with it..


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't remember seeing anything but do you have a lawyer on your side?


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't remember seeing anything but do you have a lawyer on your side?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not at this time Mike....the one that I talked to won't return calls...which means they don't want to handle it as it is too small of a case....my brother talked to one and they charge $10,000 plus 40% of the value that is recovered in probate. So, the initial steps are just us....but, we do have a strong position and she has nothing to refute the evidence with....I'm the only one left alive that knows the family history and since the attending doctor is on my side and all evidence proves her paper is no good....we feel confident that it will get sent to probate....whatever the outcome in probate, at least my brother and me won't get left out....and she won't get to dictate.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Gotcha and I can't say that I blame you at those prices.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The main goal is to thwart her attempt at claiming everything for herself....and then let the chips fall as they will. I can prove Dad was not of sound mind at the time of the signing of the paper and she has nothing to reinforce the stance that he was. That will send things to probate and that could be a crap-shoot, but she surely won't get it all. A poor man will remain poor because who wants to catch minnows when there are much Bigger fish to fry....


----------



## greybeard

Some thoughts and some questions.

1. She undoubtedly has some kind of documentation regarding her authority to place the deceased into long term care (nursing home). That documentation (whatever it was) was accepted. She also would have had to have some documentation as the prevailing authority to make/pay for the funeral arrangements, even if a paid up life insurance/burial policy was used. That same documentation would probably have been accepted by both Social Security and Medicare/Medicaid. (more on those later)
2. She would also have had to have documentation that the court or a member of the court involved accepted in order for the summons to be served on you. No one can just walk up to the constable or chancery court and get a summons issued without 'something' in hand showing they have authority/ownership over the property in question. If that were the case, anyone could get anyone else drug into court for any reason at all regarding who was living there.
3. The trust.
a.Proving the trust is invalid is going to be tough. Once one is formed and filed, they are very difficult to get undone, especially if there is only one living trustee left, and even more so if it is an irrevocable trust--meaning once assets are moved into trust, they cannot be removed. A lot depends on the date the trust was formed, and how far along in dementia the deceased was. Proving "not of sound mind' is not easy, as there are different levels of dementia. It will not be enough to simply show he  suffered from dementia...YOU will have to prove he had progressed so far into dementia that he didn't know what he was doing or why. The court will not do that for you.
b. There are various reasons for forming a trust, but the only ones that are relevant here are greed and protection of assets. I won't addres the greed part at all because I don't know the particulars.
I assume your father was on both medicare and drawing social security benefits. You said your father was placed in long term care..a nursing home. I can tell you from experience, that they are expensive. Most nursing homes will readily accept social security as a form of payment, but most SS monthly benefits are not enough to cover even custodial and minor medical care a nursing home provides. (the national average SS 'check' is around $1250/month) . That doesn't go very far. The next place a nursing home looks is to medicare, but part B medicare doesn't cover long term custodial care at all, and even in skilled nursing care (that's a step up from custodial care) medicare will only cover the 1st 100 days, with the first 20 days paid in full, and the next 80 days a co pay of $124/day is required. After 100 days, you're on your own unless re-admitted to a hospital and then re -released back to skilled nursing facility where upon the 100 day thing begins again.  won't kick in as long as the client has personal assets to cover the costs.

Medicaid (a state managed program) DOES cover custodial nursing home care, but with severe financial restrictions. If the patient has assets, Medicaid requires those assets to be liquidated and used first before Medicaid will kick in. IOW, the patient would have to spend down to the point they are all but indigent before Medicaid pays. (they usually can't take the patient's primary residence, but they can attach all other assets..raw land, bank accounts, vehicles, stocks & bonds etc). Most Medicaid/Medicare approved nursing homes have people that do absolutely nothing but search records to find what assets a patient has.
But, if assets are placed in a trust, they are usually protected from nursing home 'garnishment'.
When one goes into a nursing home, you never know how long the stay will be....sometimes they don't live very long afterward admitting, sometimes they live decades longer, so the cost can be quite expensive and you have no way of knowing at the beginning.
something to think about.

4. I suspect, (just from what you have posted) that this hearing will focus solely on you not vacating and "_maybe_"why you didn't vacate, and that's a very tentative 'maybe'.  IOW, this hearing probably isn't about the estate at all..it's going to be about you and you not vacating.  She has undoubtedly already submitted some kind of documentation showing her to have sufficient authority to demand you vacate--otherwise, there would never have been a summons issued and served. At most, I suspect the court will direct you to get legal representation and file suit disputing the trust.
So, she most likely does have paperwork, and according to your posts, you have none.

Questions..
(you don't have to answer these if you don't want to..won't bother me a bit)
It seems odd that you were summoned to court to explain why you haven't vacated if you hadn't been ordered to vacate previously..did I miss something?
Is the summons the constable delivered to you, the only paperwork you received regarding 'eviction' or did you receive something previous to that?
If so, how was it delivered, what/who was the signee giving authority for the demand to vacate?


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> .my brother talked to one and they charge $10,000 plus 40% of the value that is recovered in probate.



An extreme amount!!
You need to look further for a better attorney.
I've used lots of attorneys in my life, have one now, and have never seen charges even approaching that quote.
The attorney that handled my father's estate in 07-08 charged $1000 up front and only time actually spent on the estate. No %. Final bill (including the $1000 retainer) after 18 months of extensive searches and court/IRS filings were around $5800. He had a pretty extensive estate in 3 states and several counties in each state.

My recently deceased brother's estate is being handled by 2 different attorneys, (again, 2 states) is pretty much settled tho it had probatable and non-probatable assets, with the will and non-probatable portion being contested and so far the legal fees combined have been less than $3000. No % for those attorneys either..just billed for time spent, as well as reimbursement for court filing fees.
Every family or adult that does anything at all should have an attorney on retainer. Waiting until one is absolutely needed is the wrong time to start looking for one.


----------



## CntryBoy777

No GB, ya didn't miss a single thing....I have the summons, but never received any notice to vacate. It is stated on the summons that the judve is to determine proper ownership and why I'm refusing to vacate. What she is using is a Quitclaim deed to show ownership, but she only recently filed it in the property clerk's office about 3wks ago....I have a copy of that, and that is what I plan to show as a fraudulent document. I have Dad's attending physician on my side....and he told me to have him subpeonaed. Dad was delusional before Mom ever passed and this was signed roughly 6mnths after she was buried....I have police reports that were made prior, that document him getting caught up in scams....if given the chance in court to question her...I can get her to admit that she even knew about it with situations. I'm sure she wouldn't lie under Oath....not a preacher's wife.....


----------



## Bruce

I wouldn't bet on her not lying. She isn't the preacher  But hopefully there is something deep down inside that won't let her lie after taking the oath.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> No GB, ya didn't miss a single thing....I have the summons, but never received any notice to vacate.


Still confused a bit...
I seem to remember you saying sister was at your place and left in a huff because you were still there... No?
What made her think you would not be there?

Did she herself physically come to you with anything telling you to vacate?
If the summons is for you to appear to explain why you haven't vacated, how did the issuing authority come to the conclusion that you had failed to follow any directive and needed to be summoned?
Whole thing makes little sense to me..I've missed something somewhere, or maybe they just do things completely different in Mississippi.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The last thing that was said as she left, never mentioned it...no txt was sent....nothing. she told me that She owned it All and that I was Screwed.....the date on the court papers is 5days after her tirad.....but, the original thing that was said, was that I could stay here til death....seems to have changed drastically.....so, just gonna take my best shot and see what happens...heck....I'm the only one taking hits here, so guess I gotta stick up for the Honor of the family for Mom and Dad.....there's a lot of history and memories here, too....and they would be so embarrassed over all this mess.


----------



## CntryBoy777

greybeard said:


> Still confused a bit...
> I seem to remember you saying sister was at your place and left in a huff because you were still there... No?
> What made her think you would not be there?
> 
> Did she herself physically come to you with anything telling you to vacate?
> If the summons is for you to appear to explain why you haven't vacated, how did the issuing authority come to the conclusion that you had failed to follow any directive and needed to be summoned?
> Whole thing makes little sense to me..I've missed something somewhere, or maybe they just do things completely different in Mississippi.


She left in a huff, becahse I asked to see a copy of her paperwork backing up her claims....because, I wasn't willing to relinquish ownership on her word alone.....I told her the best thing to do is work out sometbing between the 3 of us, but then she hit the roof.....so, believe it or not....I'm surely confused myself, and just hope to get some clarity if nothing else....


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## Baymule

What a mess. People sure can get ugly......


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> .but, the original thing that was said, was that I could stay here til death....seems to have changed drastically......


Said by whom?

Things are evidently done way different in Mississippi than anywhere I've ever lived. 
2 points stick in my mind I just can't get my head around. (more than that actually, but 2 in relation to where you are in the process right now)
1. That she was able to get you summoned into court to explain why you haven't vacated without her having some pretty ironclad documentation that showed the convening authority (presumably clerk of Chancery court) that she had the legal  authority to get you off the property. 
2. The very fact that the purpose of the summons to the hearing is for you to explain why you haven't vacated, infers/predisposes that you had previously been ordered or asked to vacate yet you say that previous order/request/demand has never happened.  That would be akin to me getting a summons to explain why I didn't show up for jury duty when no summons to jury duty had been issued to begin with or getting summoned to court over a traffic ticket when I'd never even been stopped by a patrol officer. 
It all gets curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## CntryBoy777

........I'll go ya 1 better GB....we moved back here in Apr of '06...been here ever since....but, I am to return all removed property back to the premises....she is the one that has been carting stuff away...not me. The wording is a bit vague, so I don't know if she is trying to acquire my personal possessions or not. I just am hoping to nullify this proceeding and reveal it for what it truely is....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, the day has finally come, so at 9am this morning....central time.....we'll be in court and should know in a few hrs as to whether we have any chance or not. Just keep us in your thoughts that all goes well and I'll post an update later this afternoon....along with a few details....


----------



## RollingAcres

Good luck!


----------



## Mike CHS

I hope it goes in your favor.


----------



## Bruce

May not hear anything today. I think judges do a bunch of cases then mull them over rendering judgement later, like maybe months later.

Good Luck Fred!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## greybeard

good luck!!


----------



## farmerjan

Been thinking of you while testing this morning;  here's hoping for something positive....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hoping for the best..


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hoping things are favorable for you, no matter the outcome!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Thinking about you. Hoping everything went well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay....sorry for leaving ya hanging for so long on this. It was a bitter sweet day today in court. First the bitter....this judge doesn't have jurisdiction over the quitclaim deed as far as entering the motion of it being fraudulent....so, his hands were tied to accept it as valid.....however, he gave us direction as to where to take it to and also where to go to appeal his decision and ruling on the eviction notice. We were able to get until Aug 1st to leave the property....which beats the 45-60 days he was thinking about at first, because of her lack of notice. He gave us the extra time to be able to go thru the other courts to overrule his decision. So, as it sits we have until Aug 1st to pack up and go....but, will be pressing to find a lawyer starting tomorrow to handle this from this point on....I certainly am not cut out for this crap and wouldn't put up much of a fuss....but, I just can't sit and see this lying, deceitful witch getting everything..... 
Now, for the sweet....she was attempting to get the judge to "clawback" items that had already been taken from the premises, but the judge told her that the quitclaim only covers the property....not possessions, that would be adressed in a will....she said....but I've got pictures of it...he said it didn't matter...it is not a part of her paperwork. So, that means I can empty the house and she can't do a blame thing about it. I still think we have a really good shot at getting this mess flushed, and the judge was really sorry that his hands were tied, but encouraged us to take it further....I think he saw thru her smoke screen and while our case was going on there were about 10-15 people standing in the hall by the bailiffs door listening.
So, we'll have to hurry to find a lwayer, cause we only have 30days to appeal this order given today and we have to prove the paper is fraudulent in order to win the appeal. We are moving forward with the packing and stacking so things will be ready to load and go when the time comes. We have about decided to go ahead and make plans to leave anyway....really no use in staying and living in limbo from one decision to another. If we do get this to probate, then we get our portion and be far away from here....I hate it, but it will never be the same ever again.....


----------



## greybeard

It went about like I thought it would. 
5 months have passed since your father passed...lots could have been done by an attorney in that time. Witnesses subpoenaed, affidavits taken and certified, cease and desist orders sought before a judge and issued...now, you have 3 months to get it done and 'maybe' get the land in probate, tho that (in my mind)  is still very much in doubt, because it does appear the judge today did accept her claim, otherwise wouldn't have given you a time to vacate. 3 months may seem like a lot, but the wheels of justice move very slowly, but if there is enough time, grind exceedingly fine.

The aim of justice is to give each his due, and in order for each to be given what is his, it is necessary that it already belong to him. 
/\ That, is one of the flies in the buttermilk.  She has something saying it is her's..something the court today accepted (if not previously) and from all accounts, you don't have much of anything at all in hand. 

In civil cases, justice is rarely found inside the courtroom. It's almost always hammered out in conference rooms before parties walk in front of a judge. 

(yes, you "can' do all the above yourself, IF the county and clerk of court are willing to point you the way to getting the right forms, but is can be daunting, and you will have to do a LOT of homework. I've always followed the old adage of "a person who represents themselves in court has a fool as a client". I tried it once many decades ago..only once...failed...miserably.)


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yes I am ignorant to the justice system and I do consider and appreciate any and all advice.....I was prepared to present the evidence that the paper was and is fraudulent, but I also knew of the possibilties that a small claims court judge would not be able to hear that evidence. I have noticed for many yrs of my life that others will ad ise to get yohrself a "good" lawyer, but there are never any names to go with that advice. I keep cleaning and polishing on my crystal ball, but it is never as clear as another's....until after the fact...as theirs is, because "hind-sight" is always 20/20. Being on disability has its limitations and I do as best as I can, with what I have to work with....and since I will be moving anyway, it just doesn't make sense to give a whopping amount to a lawyer that can aid much better in getting into another place with the total cost of moving and renting. Ya know....there aren't very many people that have lawyers in small claims court either, so it is what it is and it will be, what it will be....the end result will be the same for me either way it goes....but, yes we are attempting to find a lawyer, but no luck so far finding one to take the case.....


----------



## Mike CHS

This is definitely one of those dam&^% if you do and dam(*& if you don't with the outcome likely to be the same either way.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm sorry - this just stinks!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Even if ya win ya lose....don't matter much, tho because there isn't a long stretch of road ahead anyway and I'm not spending what time I do have left, caught up in some BS....the stress level on my heart is causing more chest pains and discomfort, so just best for me to focus on leaving and shaking the dust off when I do....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'm not spending what time I do have left, caught up in some BS...


That's the best way to deal with this.  Pick up, move on and get happy in your new place.  I know you'll land on your feet.


----------



## Baymule

Sad, just sad. She will have her reward here on earth.......and for eternity. In this exchange, I do believe that you are coming out on top and are the winner on a moral level, no matter what the earthly possessions settlement is. 

Go where you will be happy.  The Evil Witch may take the property, but she has lost her soul. She can't take your happiness or your redemption away from you. I like your shake the dust off, reference.


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> Sad, just sad. She will have her reward here on earth.......and for eternity. In this exchange, I do believe that you are coming out on top and are the winner on a moral level, no matter what the earthly possessions settlement is.
> 
> Go where you will be happy.  The Evil Witch may take the property, but she has lost her soul. She can't take your happiness or your redemption away from you. I like your shake the dust off, reference.



That post is about as appropriate as it gets and oh so true!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I really do find comfort in 2Thessalonians 1:6-9....and when I leave, I won't be looking back for any reason....


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> I really do find comfort in 2Thessalonians 1:6-9....and when I leave, I won't be looking back for any reason....


I like that scripture too. I look forward. I don't waste my time looking back, what is done is done and mullygrubbing about it ain't gonna make it any better. Look up, look forward, God is Good.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Bay said it perfectly!

Edited to add: Both times! (We we’re posting at the same time.)


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> I was prepared to present the evidence that the paper was and is fraudulent,


If that's the case, and the amount of the fraudulent activity is greater that what constitutes a 'small claim' in Mississippi, you need to be presenting your evidence to a district attorney, as fraud is a crime, not a civil matter.

I suspect the property and total assets in question are worth significantly more than what is usually seen in small claims court.



> Mississippi Small-Claims Court Procedures. Small-claims courts allow individuals to file lawsuits on their own, or pro se, without an attorney. In Mississippi, small-claims courts are referred to as justice courts. The courts can award a maximum of *$3,500*, and the statute of limitations for most claims is three years.


----------



## CntryBoy777

greybeard said:


> If that's the case, and the amount of the fraudulent activity is greater that what constitutes a 'small claim' in Mississippi, you need to be presenting your evidence to a district attorney, as fraud is a crime, not a civil matter.
> 
> I suspect the property and total assets in question are worth significantly more than what is usually seen in small claims court.


I was wondering if I should give that a try and since ya mentioned it, I sure think I will see if the DA will at least listen to me and look at the evidence....her getting arrested would be worth having to move....


----------



## greybeard

If? 
It is always the duty & _responsibility_ of every citizen to report any crime.


----------



## farmerjan

Fred, even if you were to get nothing out of it, you should be willing to do as GB said and take it to the DA.  Maybe it is time that she has to do the proving and if it is not "kosher"  then to pay the piper.  Nice guys (like you) are the ones that wind up actually enabling people like that to do their unfair and illegal activities.  You really do deserve better than that.


----------



## greybeard

I suppose I should add a caveat to that...
Make sure you have your ducks pretty much in a row. Always a possibility of finding yourself on the pointy end of a libel or slander lawsuit if you are wrong.


----------



## Bruce

X2 on that @greybeard!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm hoping that this just gives ya an inkling of my frustration level right now....nobody is interested in even seeing any evidence on this until it is Proven to being fraudulent in Chancery court...not the DA, not the Sheriff's office....nobody!!....ya have to have a private attorney to handle it in Chancery....if ya can Find one. It figures tho, because nothing and I mean Nothing ever seems to work in my favor, but if the roles were reversed I'd already be in jail. Oh well, had more chest issues today....so, I'm letting go of that mess and if something works out then fine, but my focus is on getting a place to head to....my brother is working thru some lawyers trying to find one in this area...he lives over an hour from here in Tn......


----------



## Bruce

Yeah the problem with lawyers is they cost a ton of money and you get no guarantee you will get anything  even when they are quite confident they will prevail. I have personal experience with this, cost me a sh1tload of money. Got to watch the other side (self representing lawyer) commit perjury both in state Superior and Supreme Court and prevail. I have ZERO faith in the legal system.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay, the garbage is in the can and it is time to focus ahead, will be talking to some lenders tomorrow to get pre-approved for a loan....not really having high hopes on it, but ya don't know til ya try and if it turns out, then there may be a new location for the Lazy A** Acres to continue on.........I won't devulge much until it is finalized, but just hoping for some Good news for a change....we do have a co-signer lined up if needed, but trying to stay away from that unless it becomes necessary.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Keep us in the loop Fred.   I'm pretty sure there is a bunch of folks that want to know how you are getting on.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm hoping to always be here on the forum....I just want to be able to have a few animals too....besides Gabbie and Calli of course....just depends on how much or even if we qualify for a loan. The past 12yrs all I have used is cash and no checking account....so, not much credit history to go on, I will probably have to have the co-signer, but we'll just see how it all goes....but we will probably end up in Alabama....


----------



## Baymule

What part of Alabama? My husband is from Florence, it is beautiful country.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry Fred, but a bit happy as well. Now you can choose to move forward and leave all the hate, deceit, and useless stress in the distance. Life is too short to spend it fighting and worrying. IMHO, the courts in this corporation... oh, sorry, meant to say "country" are all about who has the bigger wallet. We are not based on Tort law, which deals with fairness, honesty, & above all determining the truth. We are ruled by the corporate elite in a judicial system that is corporate and admiralty based. 

Hope you find a nice suitable place to settle into for your twilight years. Stress free, or as much as possible, and where you can call "home". Hope to continue to see you here as and when the opportunity presents for you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> What part of Alabama? My husband is from Florence, it is beautiful country.


Right now we are looking in the Dothan vacinity....it is about halfway between the 2 daughters.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Once we get something going and have a few issues settled @Latestarter I do plan on getting over there for a visit before we head out of here and also have plans to get to @Mike CHS also....tho, I think I will take a different route there to avoid a certain location.......between us....I sure don't want to repeat history.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure am Glad that a GSD isn't a "lap dog" @Southern by choice .....otherwise it might get a tad uncomfortable....
.......

  
She is still a bit of a pup, but growing like a weed. We wouldn't trade her for anything....a really Great girl she is turning out to be.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh Gabbie!


----------



## Latestarter

She looks awesome Fred! What a beautiful girl! She's STILL a pup, and will be for a good bit longer.   Oh but she looks like she's attached to you


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw, that is Joyce laying back in the recliner....tho, she spends time with both of us and sleeps during the nite on my bed with me.....


----------



## Baymule

She sure is a beautiful dog!


----------



## farmerjan

Gabby isn't just a little bit spoiled now is she ?????


----------



## Bruce

No, Fred and Joyce are spoiled, they have Gabbie!


----------



## RollingAcres

Gabbie is very pretty!


----------



## CntryBoy777

This whole situation is taking its toll on both of us physically and emotionally....I came across this song and if ya listen close to the words, ya will have a good idea of how we feel...





I will update later today with more details, but it seems the turmoil has spread to the other 2 daughters and their lists of demands for them to be of any assistance....just where does this crap end?....or at least stop, so I can get off?


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sure hate that ya'll have to deal with this mess....


----------



## Baymule

I don't even know what to say. This whole situation just sucks. I hope y'all find a place and can get settled.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I promised ya an update, so here goes....haven't had any luck in finding a lawyer, but have one that has been recommended and will contact him on Monday.
The whole daughter issue blew up yesterday and it seems that for some unknown reason they have a say and a vote in where we decide to go to and won't help us unless their approval is received first....mainly by the oldest, the one with the "wonderful" husband....supposedly we are stupid and they are much smarter in making these decisions. She is such a dumba** that she doesn't even unstand getting pre-approved for a loan before ya begin looking....this is the daughter that I co-signed a car loan for and paid $6,000 to pay it off when it blew an engine....not even a thank you. I have helped many others, both friends and family with loans also...but, that was the only one that actually cost me money. Joyce told the youngest....she lives in Florida....some things and she ran her mouth to her sister and it hit the fan. Somehow, it is suppose to make sense to rent a trlr on a trlr lot for $850/mnth, instead of buying a house on 1.3 acres that is 3/2 and in the country for a note less than $500....$57,500 list....1557sq ft....this makes me look stupid....they say....cause I haven't seen it. Now, this is the same one that got upset with me because I refused to take a $600 dog that I didn't get to pick....seems to me if ya have to look at a dog...looking at a house and walking thru it is a no brainer.
I talked to the broker on Friday and everything looks Great on our end, but I need a co-signer just for the credit score....my debt to income ratio is 0....cause we have no debt. As soon as I can find someone to trust me, we will be able to start looking at properties. So, it hasn't been all bad, but still a few hurdles to cross.
There is a really heavy presence of evil invading here and we are working hard to be ready to get out of here before it settles in....I've never experienced anything like it.....Joyce is really holding up well with her condition and all this turmoil, I'm really proud for her and please keep praying for her strength to resist the depression.....


----------



## Latestarter

Hang in there Fred... It's a road you're on and you have to travel it but eventually you'll get to the end of it. Forget about the sister and the daughters and just concentrate on you and Joyce. If the two of you can carry on through and find happiness for each other, the rest just won't really matter.


----------



## promiseacres

Am on the other end trying to help mom relocate and down size... can be frustrating on both ends. But I totally agree a bought home make more sense than a trailer on a lot.


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> Hang in there Fred... It's a road you're on and you have to travel it but eventually you'll get to the end of it. Forget about the sister and the daughters and just concentrate on you and Joyce. If the two of you can carry on through and find happiness for each other, the rest just won't really matter.


Agree!!! Do what is best and what's right for you and Joyce! You can't please everyone!


----------



## Mini Horses

CntryBoy -- your heart is in the right place -- trying to settle where Joyce will feel good about the future.  But she will not feel good if her own dtrs want to run her life.   Get something large enough for you two to enjoy and small enough that it is not overwhelming!!  Some chickens, ducks, a garden -- "maybe" even a goat  (they seemed more your thing, in my readings).  Room enough to not have to hear the neighbors argue, close enough to get help if needed. A couple acres would work for that.   You two can make new friends!!

Besides that -- WE are all here for you both!!!  

PS   I think we are due a Gabbie pic.


----------



## CntryBoy777

..........
We found us a Lawyer today and he is very confident that this can all be handled....and assured us that the date of Aug 1st is not an issue on several different fronts. He isn't cheap, but he isn't outrageous either, so we gave hime the retainer today and he said that once he vets things started that Mrs Williams will be forced to sit down for negotiations....I said that I would like to see that....and he got one of those grins on his face and said she won't have a choice. He held onto all of the evidence that I had and will be talking to the doctor here shortly.........we have also made a few decisions in the process...we will stay put for the time being and see how things unfold....and if we do have to move, we will find us an acre or 2 and have our trlr moved to it and live there while we build our credit rating and then if we wish to buy something, we will keep the trlr as rental property and extra income for Joyce if time catches up to me. We are comfortable in this area and we love our doctor and other aspects of the community. The lawyer believes we have a really good shot at keeping the house, becahse of the history and longevity of us being on the property, where the others have not and could be settled with acres for them. 
We would like to thank ALL for their prayers and support thru this very difficult time.... ....it isn't over yet tho and until there is a true settlement, there won't be a celebration....but, a reprieve sure feels Good right now!!....
Oh, and for @Mini Horses and those that are missing Gabbie....here she is....


----------



## Mike CHS

Fred - at least now you have a reason to not being anywhere near sure to be losing everything.  The glass half full that you usually support fits this one as well.


----------



## promiseacres

sounds good


----------



## Mini Horses

Great news.   A good attorney can be worth it and you may be VERY surprised at the outcome.  We are all still praying for the situation to end well.  

Thanks for Gabbie fix.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm just really very thankful that I found someone to at least listen and look at what I had put together. He is taking a bit of a different angle on things, but he has experience and that is what we are paying him for....I think there will be shock and panic when the papers are served to her....cause she isn't expecting a Fight....it will be interesting to watch things unfold and my brother has joined the suit also.


----------



## Latestarter

That's really uplifting news Fred. I sure hope it all works out.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo!!   I'm so excited for your possibilities!    Ya sound like you've got your 'mojo' back and that's a good thing!


----------



## Baymule

It is sounding good. I hope you two can stay put and get things worked out. It's always sad when one person is a greedy witch and grabs everything.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I guess the downside to it is that I have to keep cutting grass and tending to the goats....I sure won't be getting rid of them anytime soon and it is time to do those hooves again....but, it will be the best feeling doing hooves once again....


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> ..........
> We found us a Lawyer today and he is very confident that this can all be handled....and assured us that the date of Aug 1st is not an issue on several different fronts. He isn't cheap, but he isn't outrageous either, so we gave hime the retainer today and he said that once he vets things started that Mrs Williams will be forced to sit down for negotiations....I said that I would like to see that....and he got one of those grins on his face and said she won't have a choice. He held onto all of the evidence that I had and will be talking to the doctor here shortly.........we have also made a few decisions in the process...we will stay put for the time being and see how things unfold....and if we do have to move, we will find us an acre or 2 and have our trlr moved to it and live there while we build our credit rating and then if we wish to buy something, we will keep the trlr as rental property and extra income for Joyce if time catches up to me. We are comfortable in this area and we love our doctor and other aspects of the community. The lawyer believes we have a really good shot at keeping the house, becahse of the history and longevity of us being on the property, where the others have not and could be settled with acres for them.
> We would like to thank ALL for their prayers and support thru this very difficult time.... ....it isn't over yet tho and until there is a true settlement, there won't be a celebration....but, a reprieve sure feels Good right now!!....



The real world is often very harsh.
She will undoubtedly have her own attorney(s), and that attorney or team of attorneys  is most likely going to be just as confident as yours, that he/they will prevail over your claim.
In case law, precedent is everything, and at least one judge has already accepted that she has a legit claim to the property, otherwise, wouldn't have given you a 'move out' date.

I'm not much on going for broke..all or nothing.. in any endeavor. Expand your options.
You could always offer to buy or even rent the property  you have been living on for so long..(at least enough to pay the property taxes annually)...a quick fix, it will involve you actually having something in writing, much cheaper than moving, no co-signer needed, and no debt incurred by you and your immediate family if she and her attorney agree to it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@greybeard she is not interested in negoiating anything at this point....she wants to keep the whole 20acres in 1 tract of land without the possibility of any of my brother's or my step children able to have any part of it...especially mine, because they are half Jordanian.....everything is meant for blood family only.....thus, the ploy to nix my brother and me out of anything. I very seriously doubt there is a team of lawyers on her side, because she can find no proof to support her stance that dad was of sound mind....he has been delusional since 2007....and something that the lawyer noticed today was the ruling was conducted with me as a tennent and I do not fit that definition, so it isn't the proper paperwork that was filed in the first place....cause I have never paid rent in the 12yrs of living here. I believe there will be a much different light that shines on this now....and depending on how things unfold there could be criminal chgs that she may have to face, but loose lips sink ships and I want to enjoy the cruise....


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> and something that the lawyer noticed today was the ruling was conducted with me as a tennent and I do not fit that definition, so it isn't the proper paperwork that was filed in the first place....cause I have never paid rent in the 12yrs of living here



Whether it was 'properly' filled out or not is probably moot at this point. Precedent has been set.
How would you describe your occupancy and use of the property if not 'tenant'?


----------



## CntryBoy777

You and this "precedent" thing......if a cop shows up to arrest ya cause he has a warrant....that you know is bogus....guess what?....ya are arrested and the officer will tell ya to tell it to the judge....when ya go for arraignment and ya try to explain that it is bogus...guess what?....he will tell ya to wait to go to trial....even tho "precedent" has been set that it is a valid warrent and has been accepted and acted upon....ya can't prove it is bogus until given the opportunity for the arguement and the evidence to be heard. It may work differently down in the land of Judge Roy Bean, but here in the land of Cotton precedent doesn't carry that weight....especially when the paper hasn't been produced in a court that has jurisdiction over such action.
Also, there was so much being discussed and topics were changing rather quickly, that I didn't make it a point to find out what I was called by legal standards....I was just happy that I wasn't considered a tenant....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> ya can't prove it is bogus until given the opportunity for the arguement and the evidence to be heard.


True. The judge had no standing to question the "proof of ownership" and had to make a ruling on eviciton as if it were valid. I'm glad this lawyer was willing to listen to your facts. Seems to me that if your father's doctor felt he was not competent to sign such a document several years before it happened, the courts would give that great weight. That isn't "he said, she said" sort of evidence.

Great talking to you Sunday night


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has been a truly crazy time here at the Lazy A and so much so that I haven't posted everything that has taken place....but, about half to 2/3 of it....yesterday, after I had called the lawyer and setup the meeting the pump on the well quit working....I went out to check tbe co tacts on the pressure switch, but still couldn't get it running before we had to leave for the appointment....after getting back late and other things to do....not to mention the threat of rain...I apologized to Joyce, but told her I would work on it today....so, I went to town this morning and got a new switch in hopes that would take care of it....well, of course it didn't....so, I called the well people to come check it out.....while I was changing out the switch I happened to look up and noticed Cheetos laying on the ground.....No!!....don't tell me....yep, he had died. He was fine a couple of days ago, but was a bit lethargic yesterday....he went down really quickly....but, well guys were on the way, so had to wait to handle a new situation. The vuys got here found the issue...fixed it and I had to cool off some and catch my breath.....went and added a plot to the family area and then placed Cheetos in his resting spot....right next to his daddy....he loved to hunt squirrel, so I gave him a marker to remember him by.....

 ....from right to left it is Little Bit, Tigger, Angel, and Cheetos....the only cat we have left from this bloodline is Calli.
Thanks for the Good times!!....


----------



## BoboFarm

I'm glad you got your pump fixed but so very sorry to hear about Cheetos. My he rest in peace


----------



## Mike CHS

Sorry about Cheetos.


----------



## CntryBoy777

On a happier note....I have a question for all the dog people out there....seeing as how there is a wide variety breeds and experiences represented....can anyone help me to understand this behavior that Gabbie exhibits whenever she plays with a frisbee, ball, or other object that may be tossed or thrown, retrieved, and brought back for another go round?
What she does is intentionally walk to a spot behind ya and will hold it in her mouth....situate it just right, and then place it down on the ground....if it doesn't lay flat, or is situated the way she wants it....or if ya take too long to get it....yep, she will snatch it up and go thru the same routine from start to finish....here are a couple of pics showing some of the routine

    ....this is something that she does totally on her own and we have not trained her to do this.....so, has anyone else experienced such or have a plausible answer as to why she would do this?....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Great talking to you Sunday night


Yeh, it was a nice chat and was able to share Gabbie's barks, and the peepers....Peeps.....


----------



## Mike CHS

What does she do if you reach for it?  Lance will lay something down and wait till you pick it up.  Sassy will lay it down and stare at it until you reach for it and she will grab it to play 'keep away'.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> What does she do if you reach for it?  Lance will lay something down and wait till you pick it up.  Sassy will lay it down and stare at it until you reach for it and she will grab it to play 'keep away'.


She will do both....especially if ya take too much time to reach for it....or, if ya reach for it before she backs off, but if she looks at ya, then she wants ya to get it and throw it....but, ya have to continue to stand with your back to her and twist around and reach to get it..........I've never experienced anything like it.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> so, has anyone else experienced such or have a plausible answer as to why she would do this?....


Because she's a girl - and girls get to have it their way, lol!


----------



## CntryBoy777

....


----------



## Baymule

What you have to realize is that Gabbie has you in training. She is being very patient with you, she's sure that you will shape up, listen, obey and turn out ok, but you are still a work in progress. 

Sorry about Cheetos.


----------



## Latestarter

Liked the well post but not for the info it contained. Sorry the well broke and sorry you lost cheetos. Glad you and Joyce are able to shower and flush once again


----------



## CntryBoy777

Latestarter said:


> Liked the well post but not for the info it contained. Sorry the well broke and sorry you lost cheetos. Glad you and Joyce are able to shower and flush once again


The flushing is never an issue....cause we always have jugs of water around in case of power outages, but it sure did feel Good to get in the shower last nite....Thanks!!....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> What you have to realize is that Gabbie has you in training. She is being very patient with you, she's sure that you will shape up, listen, obey and turn out ok, but you are still a work in progress.
> 
> Sorry about Cheetos.


You are probably right Bay, but we like to think of it as us "working" things out together.........we all have our own little quirks to figure out....


----------



## Mike CHS

We had our house for almost two years before we had running water in the house so we hauled a lot of buckets from the outside well and bought water to drink at Walmart.  

It does make you appreciate it when you get it back on.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> while I was changing out the switch I happened to look up and noticed Cheetos laying on the ground.....No!!....don't tell me....yep, he had died.


 so sorry. Not what you needed to lighten your life.

What was wrong with the well? When mine stopped working I tested things electrically, even replaced the 30A switch and the pressure switch because both looked suspect. Nope. So I called the well guys. They found that one of the wires near the top of the well casing had arced and fried. Why, after being there since (apparently) 1979?? There was just enough slack for him to wire nut it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Bruce somewhere and somehow the wire that runs underground in the yard....not in pvc...developed a short...it is a 220 and was only showing 1 leg to be hot....so, they sold me some wire off the truck to help me get it running. Now, I have to go to Lowe's and get some gray pvc and run wire thru it and reconnect, and bury it....they don't do that and I can't see paying an electrcian to come out and do it either.
On the Cheetos note....I think he had gotten bit by a copperhead....for some reason they are really plentiful this year and many fully matured ones have been seen on the roads around here when they started working in the fields. Joyce read an article yesterday that said there is a large number of them being reported across all of northern Mississippi....I told Joyce to keep an eye out for them and we have to keep the grass knocked down so we and the animals can see them better. He was only 4yrs old and it all happened very suddenly, so it had to be something like that.
So, are ya liking your new computer?....


----------



## RollingAcres

@CntryBoy777 somehow I missed your post about Cheetos. Sorry to hear of your loss...


----------



## Bruce

New computer is the same as the old. The guy said they hadn't updated the model since 2015. My old one was a 2013 so I guess there must be some internal differences. The newer design has a touch bar instead of the top row of F and other function keys. Faster processors, more money and NO built in camera card slot. Nope, the functionality of the old one was fine. I can even see letters on all the keys on the new one 

Oh my on the copperheads, definitely want to keep that grass short, poor Cheetos.

Interesting your well guys don't run wire. Obviously they do that here. Must be they are drillers AND electricians AND plumbers.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They are drillers and do it all on a set up, but they are busy and not electricians....we get by with it because they originally drilled this well about 25-30 yrs ago....


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Must be they are drillers AND electricians AND plumbers.


Are you saying they are "Jack of all trades (well 3 trades), Master of none?"


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> that I didn't make it a point to find out what I was called by legal standards....I was just happy that I wasn't considered a tenant....



I didn't ask what the legal folks would 'call you'.
I asked what you would .

"How would you describe your occupancy and use of the property if not 'tenant'?"

Dismiss legal precedent at your own peril, your attorney probably will not. Even if you and he are successful in getting a ruling that flies in the face of legal precedent, all that means is another court and judge will probably dismiss or nullify that ruling, in favor of precedent.
It recently took less than 24 hours for a judge to at least temporarily suspend enforcement of a March 2018 abortion law the Mississippi gov had just signed.



> The halls of Jackson, Mississippi’s grand and marble-covered capitol building were quiet on Monday after Gov. Phil Bryant (R) signed the nation’s first 15-week abortion ban into law. ... [snipped the hyperbole out for brvity].... The law is unconstitutional as it violates U.S. Supreme Court precedent, according to the lawsuit. By Tuesday, a federal judge had granted a ten-day restraining order to keep the law from going into effect



Precedent works both ways, and your own attorney will tell you that, and IF there is any precedent that supports your case, he will be more than happy to use what you say doesn't carry as much weight in the land of cotton.

Read thru the following Mississippi civil case appeal court ruling, and you will see many instances of ______ v.______.
This, is Mississippi lawyers presenting legal precedent and the Mississippi judge using and presenting a ruling based upon Mississippi case law precedent. There are hundreds, if not thousand of other examples of the same thing..in your state alone.
https://caselaw.findlaw.com/ms-supreme-court/1166708.html


(Judge Roy Bean by the way, never used any precedent. He simply made rulings up as he went along, using a very old law book as his single reference and he allowed no appeals. He had no legal training, had never been to law school and was simply an appointed justice of the peace, appointed by the Texas Rangers and only because the nearest real court was over 200 miles away and there was no legal jurisdiction of any kind even set up in that desolate area at the time.)


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well now....let's see....an occupant, a resident, an overseer, or a homesteader....even a guest maybe, but definitely not a tenant.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

RollingAcres said:


> Are you saying they are "Jack of all trades (well 3 trades), Master of none?"


Naw, they definitely Know their well business and are great people.....they just don't want to spend their time making electrical repairs.....they are always busy and put great emphasis on getting water to their customers....they are the only well people in this area, so they are never looking for work or something to do....it was a father and his 2 sons that started it about 50-60yrs ago and most of the workers are family that have continued the business....


----------



## Bruce

RollingAcres said:


> Are you saying they are "Jack of all trades (well 3 trades), Master of none?"


My guess is that legally anyone you pay to touch electrical circuits better be a master electrician unless they are an apprentice and the ME is there to check on the work. Don't know about plumbers and well drillers. I've done plenty of my own plumbing and electrical (legal to work on your own house), never drilled a well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

This one is under, 175' of heavy clay soil.....took them a bit to get it done.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I mentioned before that our well is right at 1450'.  It's deep enough that is is listed with the agency (whichever that is) that is in charge of the nuclear emergency management.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> I mentioned before that our well is right at 1450'.  It's deep enough that is is listed with the agency (whichever that is) that is in charge of the nuclear emergency management.


Why?


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> Why?



Because if there was a nuclear emergency they would come and take our water since it would be safe to drink.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> Because if there was a nuclear emergency they would come and take our water since it would be safe to drink.



So just how deep does a well have to be in order to be safe to drink? A normal well around here is 600 feet. The local community well a block away is over twice that depth. 

Hmmm.....something tells me that "they" would be only too glad to take your water and not be too concerned about you or your little community.


----------



## Bruce

And here I thought they figured they could store spent fuel rods down in Mike's well!


----------



## Mike CHS

That I don't know Bay.  We didn't know anything about that until some guy from the government showed up one day after we bought the property and got our contact information for their registry.  If they ever have to activate that program I'm not sure I want to be around anyway.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I decided to fire up the grill, since it is the holiday wknd and have to keep to a southern "tradition" of grilling between the holidays that begin and end summer here.....I can't relinquish my moniker and have to be true to my "roots"...
I would have sent invitations, but everybody sounds so dang Busy that I didn't want ya to feel obligated to have to show up, but we got enough on the grill for a couple of meals....and a few "snacks".....I have a huge picnic that I'm saving for if I get any legal papers that give me the house and some land....there will be a Celebration....I promise!!....but here is my grill pic.....
 .....I know some will cringe, but we are sauce people, but I let it cook some before, so the sauce isn't just bottled sauce dumped on some meat....the rain held off and let me get to cutting some earlier, may go squeeze in the back field before sundown......


----------



## Mike CHS

I like sauce myself and love it cooked on but so many around us like it dry I just serve the sauce on the side for company.  When it's just us it gets the sauce on the grill.


----------



## greybeard

Personally, sauce on the side here, always, and even on the side, I don't want it with sugar or honey in it. Too many BBQ places nowadays, it's like eating candied meat.

Wife does opt for meat slathered in the sweet stuff tho.


----------



## CntryBoy777

greybeard said:


> Personally, sauce on the side here, always, and even on the side, I don't want it with sugar or honey in it. Too many BBQ places nowadays, it's like eating candied meat.
> 
> Wife does opt for meat slathered in the sweet stuff tho.


Well tbis batch of sauce had some of Joyce's homemade blackberry jellh....it blended in with everytbing and had the tart of the blackberry....working well with the cayenne....had just enough sugar to caramelize everything together....turned out pretty good....can't wait the get to the cbops tomorrow.....


----------



## greybeard

Sounds like Memphis style BBQ. I lived there 3 different times in my life (3 or 4 years altogether) and never could get used to their sweet flavored (and overly abundant) sauces..it was like eating my dessert along with the main course.

Central and West Texas style is what I go for. Arguably, (barely) the best BBQ in Texas is in Lockart , a place called Kreuz Market. Took me years to finally find out what all the praise was about but finally made it last month. If you like the taste of the meat and the smoke, and a hint of rub, this is the place. They don't use any sauce and none is at the tables or available anywhere in the place and it's rare anywhere in  Central or West Texas to find any overly sweetened BBQ.  The Kreuz bunch has been doing it for 118 years now, so I guess they know a bit about the BBQ business. 
https://www.kreuzmarket.com/about-kreuz-barbecue-lockhart-texas/

East Texas BBQ, is something I can easily forget, or wish I could. It's a Southern style, usually chopped, with emphasis on some thin sweet sauce, instead of concentrating on the meat, subtle spice and smoke from whatever it was cooked with. Almost always cheaper cuts of meat. 
Heartburn city. Barely even qualifies as BBQ imo.


----------



## Mini Horses

CtryBoy I think that looks like I could take a piece & enjoy!

I can & do eat both types of BBQ -- rubbed or sauced.  Depends on my mood and the meat being used plus how prepared.   Chopped & pulled, rubs.   Pork ribs, either way, chicken either way but it is the one that can take a sweeter sauce.   The sides served help me decide.      Never takes the place of dessert!  Nope, that is a totally different selection.


----------



## Bruce

I think I have to agree with Mini. Sometimes with sauce is good and sometimes I really would prefer to taste the meat and smoke flavor with a bit of rub spices.



greybeard said:


> Took me years to finally find out what all the praise was about but finally made it last month.


Must have been quite the hike!!


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Must have been quite the hike!!


Not the distance. Lockhart is close to Austin and I try to stay as far way from that new age socialist bastion of weirdos as I possibly can. I suspect the number of native Texans living there is now comparatively small, as most who immigrate to Texas from other states seem to be drawn like some kind of magnet to that area.  If I hadn't been on my way to West Texas  to look at some property anyway, I wouldn't have bothered but the BBQ was fantastic.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The "Boys" are tired of waiting for me, so they decided to go ahead and get started with some demolition for expansion plans....guess they have decided that we are staying.....I just love when the animals pitch-in and help with some of the goings on around here....

  
I will end up removing the nest boxes and plan on expanding this area.....


----------



## Hens and Roos

Aren't helpers great!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hens and Roos said:


> Aren't helpers great!!


I guess with the rain we have gotten, they have been getting "stir crazy" being stuck inside so much....but, there are plans to redo this area if we stay....guess they don't want to wait tho.....


----------



## Mike CHS

We just started to get a light rain but we really need it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> We just started to get a light rain but we really need it.


It is good to see that the Prof is in!!....I just love that pic...


----------



## Mike CHS

It always winds up back since it's my favorite also.


----------



## Baymule

If ya'll want to send some of that tropical storm rain my way, I'll sure take it! We are predicted triple digits on the way and no rain in sight. Boo.


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> I would have sent invitations, but everybody sounds so dang Busy that I didn't want ya to feel obligated to have to show up


Oh come on, I'm sure we all would have put our work aside and drive down for a cookout. But no sauce for me please.


----------



## Mike CHS

The forecast is for up to 6" 50 miles west of us but it's questionable if we will get even 1/2".  It's doing a light rain at the moment but it isn't enough to make the critters seek shelter.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure wish I could help ya out some there @Baymule , but haven't got a big enough fan to turn it coming up from the south there.....but, it is sure bringing the heat and humidity with it....we haven't gotten anything measurable in a coulpe of days, but the ground is never dry with the sprinkles and passing showers that we've had....when the sun does pop out, the instant humidity even makes the clothes ya are wearing...wet.....
I do cater to others preferences, so I would have no problem cooking ya up something without sauce.....I learned early that a cook that doesn't have consideration for others, then they will only be cooking for a small group of people....I appreciate making something that others say is Good....want more....and can't stop talking about it....whether it is my favorite or not. I do other things besides BBQ too....make some really good honey-garlic wings that many really like as well.....
I was wondering @Mike CHS , how it was gonna affect you over there.....that storm made landfall just south of the area we were looking to move to....glad everything was on hold and weren't trying to get down there to look at something....


----------



## Mike CHS

Are you looking in the Panama City area or further north?


----------



## CntryBoy777

We were looking around the Dothan area.....south of Montgomery.


----------



## Mike CHS

I  spent quite a bit of time at the Army base in Dothan so I know it a little.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> If ya'll want to send some of that tropical storm rain my way, I'll sure take it! We are predicted triple digits on the way and no rain in sight. Boo.


Quiet you! (only if it comes to you from due East or from the North.)


----------



## Baymule




----------



## CntryBoy777

I was out doing some mowing yesterday and saw this....

  ....my Mom's daylillies are blooming....I shared the story about them back during a "goat walk" update....I always smile and shake my head whenever I see them bloom. I got field2 cut yesterday and wanted to finish up mowing today, but it is so hot and humid...I just decided to wait.
This past Tuesday my brother and I had to go and sign papers at the lawyer's office and am just wondering what she is going to think when she gets served....I won't let the "cat out of the bag", but she has a few decisions to make and some might not fair well for her....


----------



## Mini Horses

I imagine her first thought will be   WHAT???  Who does he think he is???  How dare the SOB!   Along those lines...…….

I hope it gets delivered just before her morning coffee.  That will wake her up.   

I love the daylilies.    Nice reminder.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> I was out doing some mowing yesterday and saw this....
> View attachment 48866  ....my Mom's daylillies are blooming....I shared the story about them back during a "goat walk" update....I always smile and shake my head whenever I see them bloom. I got field2 cut yesterday and wanted to finish up mowing today, but it is so hot and humid...I just decided to wait.
> This past Tuesday my brother and I had to go and sign papers at the lawyer's office and am just wondering what she is going to think when she gets served....I won't let the "cat out of the bag", but she has a few decisions to make and some might not fair well for her....


Nice lilies. I have what is probably the same variety blooming in a bed right now.
Yours would spread more and probably do better if the grass and weeds were cut & pulled back some.  They like lots of sun.


----------



## CntryBoy777

These were some Mom planted years ago, but Dad got tired of having to mow around them...the daffodils, and the crepe myrtle trees...along with 3 beautiful dogwood trees she had replanted from other locations....so, Dad hired a gut with a bulldozer and scraped the entire strip down the hill into a big pile. These are some that fell off the blade as it was being pushed....they are growing on the neighbors property in the edge of the woods....there are other pockets of them along the way. The goats really like them too....bloom and all....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mini Horses said:


> I imagine her first thought will be   WHAT???  Who does he think he is???  How dare the SOB!   Along those lines...…….
> 
> I hope it gets delivered just before her morning coffee.  That will wake her up.
> 
> I love the daylilies.    Nice reminder.


I'm just glad she doesn't wear dentures....otherwise, she might swallow them.....


----------



## Baymule

If you get to stay, keep enjoying them. If you have to go, dig some up and take them with you.


----------



## RollingAcres

Nice daylilies! Mine are in the ditch out front, they bloom every year. And every day I thought about digging 'em up to plant by the house but never get around to it.
One of my neighbors has a huge round patch in her front yard.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There are many places around here on the back roads that have areas of daffodils and day lillies out in a pasture of field and can tell they were around a house at one point in time, but not even the ground shows any sign of such....so, it has been a while since it was inhabited by anything other than animals.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got a few Gabbie pics for y'all.....they aren't high quality shots, but I was trying to get some of her muscling....which is difficult to show with shadows and her markings, but I think a couple of these shows it fairly well....especially her shoulders, she has gotten pretty strong and her momentum is difficult to control.....

    ....she has been couped up in the house most of the day....we got close to 2" in the gauge thru the day, so we have been playing ball on the stairs just to burn energy.....


----------



## Mike CHS

She is really a beauty.


----------



## Bruce

Where is my puppy!! That is an out and out dog 



greybeard said:


> Nice lilies. I have what is probably the same variety blooming in a bed right now.
> Yours would spread more and probably do better if the grass and weeds were cut & pulled back some.  They like lots of sun.


I spend time trying to stop them from spreading. We have 2 at the north end of the house that were just plopped on the ground by the excavator after all the rebuilding was done. We were going to plant them but no need.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Gabbie looks fantastic!  She's looking all grown up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

She is certainly growing and it is hard to see her as still a pup, but she still has her puppy moments....this was taken earlier today and is still one of her favorite games.... ....we did get a break from the heat and humidity today....thank-goodness....so, she got out a bit more than she has here lately. I got the grass cut inside the fence today and the goats were really happy for that....I'd swear Star came out of the pen with a big smile on her face and was eating next to an area that I was cutting....this is the most skittish one we have, but she was Happy..... .....we have a real mystery on our hands....it seems that something is working up the ground in the bird yards....since they left, absolutely nothing of our other animals have been in there, but the ground is like it is picked through....this is the duck side.... .....and here is the Dottie side..
  ....armadillos don't climb and there isn't any burrowing under fence....I have to find time to sit and watch to see if I can figure out what it is....care to guess?..........oh, since Gabbie is between 7-8mnths old, we are on heat watch....but, nothing as of yet.....


----------



## Bruce

Wow that really is chewed up. I would guess moles or voles if there were just a few mounds. Skunks don't climb either. 

Thanks for the Gabbie pic


----------



## Mike CHS

That ground looks like a razor back got in there.  I can't even imagine.
Gabby is getting prettier all of the time.


----------



## Southern by choice

Gabbie is beautiful! She looks great Fred!  Her feet are very nice. Noticed them right away!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, the ongoing mystery has been solved and I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes.........it is squirrels that have churned up the bird yards. I guess they are digging up acorns that have been covered over with the hay....there are at least 5-6 that are working together and they are meeting each other coming and going and using a nearby tree as a 2 lane highway. After all these yrs of watching nature and there is always something new to see and witness....sure beats living in some suburb somewhere....


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> After all these yrs of watching nature and there is always something new to see and witness....sure beats living in some suburb somewhere....


What, you don't like watching the neighbors in some suburb somewhere? There's always something new to watch in the suburb I'm sure...like who's getting packages delivered to their house, who's got new boyfriends/girlfriends coming and going, who's got a new fancy car...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was not the popular "neighbor" when I lived in one....I didn't poison and fertilize the yard or do a bunch of landscaping....I did jeep the grass cut and edged, but whatever grew was what was cut....I didn't catch the clippings either. I bought a brand new car in '76 it had manual brakes, manual steering, no a/c, and it had an am/fm radio..........however, I rigged a 48" shop light up on the roof of the house and set up a volleyball net in the backyard and quite a few of the neighbors would come over and we'd split into 2 teams and play til midnite.....I also had a basketball goal up out there....it wasn't all bad, but after living there for 16-17yrs, I had to move because there were 3 drive by shootings down the street from me and I had 2 teenage daughters....I sold and moved, and was looking to get to the country to avoid the progression of societal changes.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has been a bit since I have given an update on the goats....I apologize about that, but if we had to get rid of them....I guess I was just trying to distance myself from them to lessen the grief.....however, since we are hanging in here, they deserve the attention, because they are still quite the characters and we certainly enjoy having and being around them. Comet is still just as comical as he always was and he is always looking to play and get into things....

  .....Lightning is still playing 2nd fiddle, but he certainly is the mischevious one and plays with latches, handles, and gates.....he will walk up to us for rubbings and refuse pellets....tho, not all the time....but enjoys the scratching and interaction.....
  .....then there is Star...she has really turned into a real sweetie and loves to be pampered...and since she is 11yrs old, she certainly deserves to be....every once in a while she will get a bit spunky and will run with the Boys thru the field, around the deck, and in 1 door and out the other.....at her age we feel good about her still having energy....she has always been one to hide and stay back from any stirring, but if it is just us and nothing else around....namely Gabbie....she will ease up to either of us for pellets or rubs....she is standing outside their yard, because I had the camera out snapping pics.....
  ....we are becoming more active outside as the weather allows, but the heat and humidity has hampered the efforts to get caught up on chores and maintainence. We may still have to leave, but until then, we will keep my promise to Mom and Dad that I will take care of things for as long as I am here..........here are a few Gabbie pics of the week....


----------



## Mike CHS

I get used to our dogs growth to the point that I forget how fast they went from pup to grown but pictures of Gabbie really points it out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

When ya see and interact with them daily it is difficult to notice the suttle changes, until ya look back thru pics and then ya realize that they have been significant....she still has more to do, but the rate of it has slowed some....I believe....what is on her frame is all muscle and she has turned into a fairly strong force to handle.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I love the pic of her laying on the porch furniture! 

Your goats seem quite enjoyable. I’ll always have some around, even if it is just pets later on.


----------



## RollingAcres

Wehner Homestead said:


> I love the pic of her laying on the porch furniture!


X2!


----------



## Farmer Connie




----------



## CntryBoy777

I just have to share this pic....it is Gabbie at the door ready to chase coons and possums.....I gotta hurry and get some fencing run so she can run loose.....she is Strong!!....
  .....there have been some active ones around and tonite we went out on the porch and a coon was on the steps up to the porch.....she seems that she is fairly vicious when she is targeting something, but prefer her not to tangle with a coon just yet....I don't think a possum has a chance.....


----------



## Latestarter

I'm pretty sure she'd do fine against any but the largest boar coon, but wouldn't chance it against any coon near water. Coons are smart and if they can get the dog in the water, they'll drown it. She's a beautiful girl!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

As always,  Gabbie!


----------



## RollingAcres

Gabbie is beautiful as always! 


CntryBoy777 said:


> I gotts hurry and get some fencing run so she can run loose


Get your a** out there and get the fencing done! No more BYH for you until that's done.


----------



## Latestarter

Easy for these young pups to say...


----------



## greybeard

My phone said it was 96 deg here today. I finally cleaned all this mess up this afternoon, by pulling it off the fence a few feet with a pitchfork, then raking it into small piles with my tractors landscape rake.
As soon as we get a little moisture, I'll burn all the small piles. Only saw 3 snakes, but one was a coral snake that made a run at me. Didn't take any pics of it when done, but will tomorrow when I add a few more wooden posts in to help prevent the fence from leaning next time it floods. (the wire strands btw, are all still firmly attached to the big wooden post you see down the line. Shows how much tons of flowing water pushing against that debris can stretch the wire)
I have to do this several times per year but none of the wire strands have ever broken.





Opposite direction view


----------



## Baymule

That looks like a hot job. We typically last until around 1:00 PM before the heat gets us.


----------



## RollingAcres

Latestarter said:


> Easy for these young pups to say...


----------



## CntryBoy777

That is quite the mess GB and I just couldn't imagine having to deal with that as often as ya do. Coral snakes are not known to be aggressive, but they certainly have some potent venom, so be extra careful around the, they are members of the krait family of snakes.
@RollingAcres I would get started on the fencing, but until I have legal papers in hand, settling the ownership issue....I'm not digging the 1st hole....when it is settled I will get it done even if it requires doing it by the light of the moon....


----------



## RollingAcres

That's right, forgot about that part. Don't want to be doing "free" work for someone else if you end up having to move from there.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> That looks like a hot job. We typically last until around 1:00 PM before the heat gets us.


I frequently find myself doing things simply because they are there to do. 
This was one of them. It drives my wife nuts because we are going to be putting this place up for sale and going back to West Texas this year and she doesn't want me to do anything else to it, but I simply don't believe in making my problems some one else's problem, and I need to stay busy to keep in shape so I can do things. Stamina and acclimatization is a necessary part of it and will whip energy's butt every day of the week. Develop stamina and it doesn't matter how much energy one has. "_One must learn to sail in all winds_" And, it has been my experience, that people don't stop doing things because they can't..people _can't_ do things simply because they stopped doing them and this is especially true for older people. I've seen it time after time, even within my own extended family. Stop doing things just because you don't have to, then one day you find it absolutely necessary to do them and ya find you no longer can.......simply because you stopped.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

greybeard said:


> And, it has been my experience, that people don't stop doing things because they can't..people _can't_ do things simply because they stopped doing them and this is especially true for older people.


Agree!  People ask me when I'm going to stop keeping animals and my answer usually is - "when I can't lift a feed bag anymore."   I unloaded 18 bags of them yesterday all by myself in 96 degree heat.  I keep my feed in an unused enclosed trailer that takes a couple steps to get up into.  I ain't giving up yet, lol!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I certainly don't have plans of laying it down anytime soon....tho, not looking to push the boundaries either....this whole rig-a-ma-roll here has given me pause, and time to think and assess the plans for staying here....but, if we do have to leave, then will figure that out as we go. My biggest issue is that there isn't any available bucks to accomplish very much....since there are lawyer fees, court costs, and the possibility of having to move anyway.....I'm feeling better health wise, but my mind is a bit on the frazzled side dealing with all the extras and possibilities. I'm planning on adding more animals and doing more once the legal papers are in my hands....I'm certainly planning on going out with my boots ON......


----------



## Mike CHS

If you don't watch it though the stress can get to you and overcome your improved health. I know you already know that but needed to say it anyway.


----------



## Mini Horses

Has your sister been served?  They may not be that far along, just wondering.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Shoot.....I still have to have Fun playing with that box of "tinker toys" that GB sent me, a while back.........and there is a couple of visits that I would just love to pull off, but $$ are locked up, so enjoying the breather.....fixing to get started on some clean up....it requires "man power" and gas......so, gonna whittle at it here and there......I'm just extremely Thankful that my fenceline doesn't look like GB's....at least he has some equipment built to help....that still has to be some hour "burners" messing with it.....if ya was closer GB I'd come help ya tho.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mini Horses said:


> Has your sister been served?  They may not be that far along, just wondering.


Not of as yet....they are still waiting for Chancery to issue and process the paperwork and assigning it a date and a court to be heard in....once she gets them it will be in the neighborhood of 30days to respond.....so, we sit and wait....but, we have a dog in the hunt.....and we have much more of a chance at staying here....we will ride it out and see what happens....if I'm paying to see your cards....I'll be determined to make ya show them....win or lose.
However, I'm not a bitter, angry person....but, can be "cold" to others that wish to do me harm.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got some pics today of the corners of the house that will fence in a somewhat backyard here......

  ....the fence to the right is the goat yard fence and I have this large propane tank to skirt around....plus, this is the only access to the well, in case pump or tank need replacing......here is another angle from the corner of the house....  ....I'm going to use some hog panels as part of the fence, so it can easily be taken down for access, then closed back....there will be a couple of gates in it too. In the other direction....I'm going to run fence down the hill and tie into the fencing that I did, when I started all of this. The other corner of the house will run around and connect to the bird yard fencing on the otherside of the house..... 
  .....over yonder there is a van that will be moved, but the fence will encompass that area as it meets with the end on that side of the big fence. So, there are things to do, but just have to piddle a little while longer.....


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> Stop doing things just because you don't have to, then one day you find it absolutely necessary to do them and ya find you no longer can.......simply because you stopped.


Wise words!

Looks like you need a sacrificial fence in front of the wire fence @greybeard.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Wise words!
> 
> Looks like you need a sacrificial fence in front of the wire fence @greybeard.


Not my property.
Belongs to my  brother's heirs and they're fighting over it..or over what it might bring on market anyway. 3 of the 4 have never seen it and the 4th one hasn't seen it since 2012. That bunch of barefoot college educated morons couldn't clean my toilet much less a fenceline.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'd have never thought such could really take place, but sure am finding out....1st hand.....that many more will act like fools during those circumstances.....than I ever thought would do so.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> Not my property.
> Belongs to my  brother's heirs and they're fighting over it..or over what it might bring on market anyway. 3 of the 4 have never seen it and the 4th one hasn't seen it since 2012. That bunch of barefoot college educated morons couldn't clean my toilet much less a fenceline.


How sad. Clearly they have no connection to it other than what it can do for their bank accounts. Hopefully it sells to someone who will use the property for ag purposes.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> How sad. Clearly they have no connection to it other than what it can do for their bank accounts. Hopefully it sells to someone who will use the property for ag purposes.


It won't. Mostly wooded, tho the actual value of it is not in the timber. It's mostly scrub sweetgum and chinese tallow with only a few white and red oaks and about that many 8" or larger pines. --covered by impenetrable undergrowth 90% or better and floods way worse than mine does. Only about 5 acres total cleared and grassy. I do run cows on it during spring and summer but there really isn't a lot there for them. Someone (probably from Houston) will buy it for "recreational/hunting property". They would have to pay me X2 what it is worth for me to take it.
They turned down $50K for it early on, saying they thought that was a low ball offer and would get their asking price eventually.

None of it surprises me as far as the heirs goes. The world is full of people with entitlement attitudes. 'Somethin for nuthin' is their motto. I have absolutely no use for that kind of person.

I sent them a picture of it a few months ago, so those gold diggin idiots would at least know what they had the for sale sign up on.
The big crooked sign is the realtor's sign on the main "high ground' entrance gate...this was a very minor river rise.


 

The other entrance gate, about 100 yards from the river on the same day:


----------



## Bruce

Sure looks like they should have taken the $50K and been grateful for their "windfall". Oh well.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Sure looks like they should have taken the $50K and been grateful for their "windfall". Oh well.


The tree type and size you see in the 2nd picture make up the majority of the "timber" on that property. 

I see now, the ad has been edited to reflect the problems the infighting has caused with the sale of the property...it's currently "off the market".
So very little usable information in that ad anyway.
https://www.landandfarm.com/property/24_Acres_in_San_Jacinto_Co-7638202/


----------



## Mike CHS

GB I don't remember seeing it mentioned anywhere but did your brother not have a will?


----------



## greybeard

Yes, he had one. I read it myself 2 days after he died. 
However, it was 8 years old and had not been updated to include some of his more recent acquisitions and not updated to reflect the dissolution (sale) of some of his other assets.

One of the big problems is he lived in one state and held assets in that state, but also had assets here in Texas.


----------



## Baymule

I'd bet that those pictures will never be shown to the eventual buyer. Ought to send them to the realtor.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> I'd bet that those pictures will never be shown to the eventual buyer. Ought to send them to the realtor.



I know the realtor well and just talked to her this week. She has sold property for me before and her husband was the builder that built my house in '09.
She has her own pictures and in fact, one particular prospective buyer called her a few months back and wanted to know how she could get to the property and the realtor told her 'unless you have a boat you can't right now..the highway and the property are under water."


----------



## Latestarter

OUCH! not gonna interest many potential buyers telling them that... Truth will out regardless at some point though.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, some family news to report.....we have known for a little over a week, but was waiting on test results for confirmation....but, it appears the 18month old grandson in Florida has lyme disease....the doctor is treating as if it is, because he is showing the classic symptoms....he was bit on one of his shoulders, close to the collar bone. He is on the first round of heavy antibiotics and is having a miserable time with it so far.....we are really hoping that he doesn't develope any long term effects from it....but, it is way too early to tell about that at this point....been a really crazy year so far.....


----------



## goats&moregoats

Sorry to hear about your grandson. Hopefully they caught it in time and all will trun out well.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is never good news but especially on one so young.


----------



## Mike CHS

That is never good news but especially on one so young.


----------



## RollingAcres

Oh man, sorry to hear about your grandson.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Really hope he gets better quickly... Lyme disease is nothing to take lightly for sure!


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry to hear that news Fred. Sure hope they caught it in time to mitigate any of the really bad stuff that Lyme disease brings. Really sucks for him and his family.


----------



## Baymule

I am so sorry that your grand son is having to go through this. I pray that he is better soon!


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear about your grandson,  that he makes a full recovery!


----------



## greybeard

Lyme is 'fairly' treatable if caught early and the correct test done. Hope it works out good and soon.


----------



## Bruce

Hopefully they caught it quick!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We believe that they should have caught it rather quickly, because he was bit and DD4 kept watching the bite area after she removed the tick and it almost immediately it began to show signs of a target....and we told her to have him seen and the doctor agreed that it appears to be, but waiting on test results for definite diagnosis.....but, went ahead with treatment based on symptoms and signs. Thanks ALL for your kindness, well wishes, and prayers....will surely keep ya posted on any developements....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Joyce got some garlic today from the garden....we have it drying in a wheel barrow in the garage....let's just say that we won't be bothered by any vampires in the near future.......it is my fist in the pic......

  ......we do use a bunch of garlic.....and still have plenty to give away....there is twice as much still out there......


----------



## RollingAcres

Some really nice garlic you have there!


----------



## Bruce

Those are nice, I hope mine do as well. I watered the garden this morning and noticed the 9 garlic plants are starting to make scapes, gotta cut those off.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Those are nice, I hope mine do as well. I watered the garden this morning and noticed the 9 garlic plants are starting to make scapes, gotta cut those off.


And use those scapes in stir-fry.


----------



## Bruce

I was thinking of baking them with the pork chops. Better in stir fry? Never had them before, first time I've grown garlic.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got some pics of Gabbie today....dappled in shade and sunlight.....

   guess what we were doing??......


----------



## Bruce

Um, she was trying to teach you to fetch??


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw....she has us already "trained" for that....she controls the dish while she is catching her breath....and until she is ready she will play keep away with ya ......she has to put the disc between my feet....and she will point it in the direction she wants it thrown to.....


----------



## Donna R. Raybon

Groundhog and opissum are safe to eat.  But I would be very careful handling skunk, raccoon, fox as they can have rabies.   Not going to chance eating raccoon.    I love watching groundhogs (whistle pigs) and unless they are raiding my garden we live in peace.  George the LGD keeps all safe from coons, etc.  Last year we had a raccoon problem at dairy and trapped/killed 13 in a week.  I still see tracks but they steer clear of milk house.  Skunks especially can carry rabies up to 18 months.  In past our area has history of rabid animals digging into yards and such.


----------



## Bruce

HATE groundhogs. None here this year but one from last year tried to get in one last shot. I had moved some stuff in the little barn to get to other stuff, nearly stepped in the ba5ard'5 hole. Luckily only the front of my foot hit the edge. You can break an ankle stepping into an 8" diameter hole in the ground.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> I was thinking of baking them with the pork chops. Better in stir fry? Never had them before, first time I've grown garlic.


I've only stir-fried them before. But baking them with pork chops sound delicious as well. They taste just like garlic.


----------



## RollingAcres

Oh Gabbie is so beautiful and smart! She sure trained y'all well!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I tell ya @Donna R. Raybon ....I sure hope times don't get that tuff to weather, if any of those are on the menu.....there will be extinction of other things before that would happen.........we really don't have many skunks here in this neck of the woods, but they are plentiful just miles in a couple of directions.....we haven't had any notifications of any reports in this area of there being any rabies or rabid animals found.....but, we are pretty diligent with noticing most animals that pass thru.....I certainly don't want Gabbie to be injured in a fray.....would prefer her to have some backup, so there could be dog "math" here....if we get to stay....big If.....there are some big coons here and a coon can do some damage if it gets position on the dog......we've been talking and there are other things we want to do, but.....yep....same ole same ole.....so, we wait......I wanna welcone ya to the forum and feel free to share and join on in to whatever strikes your fancy...........I've been thru your area up there quite a few times, driving an 18 wheeler thru the Gorge many times.....used to stop at the Pilot there for fuel and pit stop.....before going thru there......I've seen many layed over in different spots up there....ya'll sure have some really nice land thru there!!...


----------



## farmerjan

I hate groundhogs as well.  They make a mess of hayfields, and we have dropped the front end/tire in a deep one and busted the spindle on the tractor.  I mean a big 2 wd tractor of about 100 hp..  They bring up subsoil and whatever else they are digging; recently my son  hit a mound with the discbine and caught a rock and shattered the back window in the tractor.  One reason to NEVER MOW WITH A DISCBINE,  in a tractor that doesn't have a cab.  I mean NEVER!!!! The blades spin so fast and there have been injuries and a couple of deaths from the speed that a rock or a blade off the machine has been thrown forward and hit the operator.  If you have a cab, they have the kind of safety glass that breaks into tiny pieces, like a car windshield and are the farmer/operators best friend. 
The type that the average small farmer mows with has a cutter blade and small knives attached, like a haybine or an old type sickle mower;  or something like a bush hog that the blades are below the deck and seldom if ever spin at the speeds that they could get thrown forward like that.  ALL EQUIPMENT can be dangerous.  But the groundhogs have caused many farmers thousands of dollars in damage to machines.  We try to shoot them anywhere we can.

I wouldn't touch an opposum to eat unless I was starving.  They are scavengers.  At least a groundhog is basically a vegetarian.  I spend all my time with the live trap alongside the chicken pen.  The skunks and possums  get shot;  the coons go to a friend who has coon dogs to use to train.  So far this year it has been 4 coons, 3 skunks and either 3 or 4 possums, including another one 2 nights ago.  There are several hundred acres right in this area and lots of open pastures and fields and woods.  If they insist on coming to my yard, they are fair game.  I do not do any trap and release stuff either.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> I was thinking of baking them with the pork chops. Better in stir fry? Never had them before, first time I've grown garlic.


May I suggest using them in stir fry groundhog?

(possum=very greasy)


----------



## Bruce

Well @greybeard I am happy to say that at least so far I have no groundhogs this year. "Rehomed" 7 or 8 to the edge of the woods last year. Sadly I'm sure others will eventually move in.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The days have turned really Hot and Humid here and there doesn't appear to be any relief in the near future....the feels like temps are in the 105-110° range and still in the 90s at midnite. We only let Gabbie run after the frisbee for about 10 throws with rest in between and then go in for some water and cooling off.....we get her out fairly often, but short periods is all we can handle.....even in the shade....this past wknd the neighbor bush hawged the back 2 fields, but I will wait to try to cut it when this wave breaks.....heck, I went out for final rounds tonite and just standing there feeding the goats, I was sweating up a storm and soaked my Tshirt.....the goats are drinking more water than they have in the past.....having to give them water twice a day now.....guess I could use a bigger bucket, but this way they have cooler, fresher water more often.....they have 2 three gallon buckets in their pen, so it isn't like they are doing without....and they have really been licking the minerals and salt too. Something has come up with Gabbie and wonder if any of ya have some suggestions....she will go after anything with wheels on it....mower, garbage can, riding mower, or any hand tool ya may try to be using....she attempts to bite the tires on the rolling things and wants to attack the hand tools.....yes, I can continue to make her stop and it works for about 30secs.....do ya think she will outgrow this, or will it take continued scolding to get it to cease?....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Only thing I’ve had dogs be persistent about was one and brooms, another and the vacuum (successfully desensitized as long as it never went toward the dog-talk about a trick!,) and one with chasing the weed eater. Completely unsuccessful with the two. The broom dog was a Pomeranian when I was a kid. He was a frufru pain anyway! Lol! The weed eater dog didn’t have much common sense and was a hardheaded Australian Cattle Dog. 

Do you know if she has been teased or felt threatened by something of this nature or does she see it as a toy?


----------



## RollingAcres

It will be hot here for the weekend and next week as well, in the 90s. 
No experience on the dog part. My June had in the past chased the 4-wheeler but only for a short time then she would stop and went about her ways.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Wehner Homestead said:


> Do you know if she has been teased or felt threatened by something of this nature or does she see it as a toy?


We got her at 9wks and I don't think she has been teased or played with anything at that age....we have never done so.....she will even try to bite the tires on a vehicle....I think she is trying to herd it or control it. I have tried to have her with me while doing some work and I have to leave her at the house, because to get anything done and not hurt her I have to leave her .


----------



## Southern by choice

How is the formal basic obedience going?  That us your key.
Scolding isn't training, always keep that in mind. Training a dog requires respect and bond between both parties. 
Everyday do the lessons in the book - Mastering her obedience is the key to fixing these problems.


----------



## BoboFarm

It's definitely something she won't outgrow. You are going to need to nip this in the bud or it can get dangerous, especially if she chases a wheel on a vehicle that's moving. Dogs get obsessive about things like wheels and laser pointers because they're focusing on a job. Canines are wired to chase and humans have focused that energy in different ways for different breeds. Shepherds were bred to herd. If they don't have an outlet for that they will find something themselves, in this case by going after wheels. Dogs need a job, especially if they are a working breed. Physically tiring a dog out is great but without mental stimulation they will find things to do and that usually leads to trouble. Scent games are amazing for tiring a dog mentally and physically and you can do them in the cool house. Hide treats in and under boxes and make her find them. Work on obedience games. Try training her to do some tricks. A stuffed kong toy is also a good solo mental activity. Put her meals in the toy, add water or broth and freeze it. That will help keep her cool and will make her work for her food. Working breeds are not always easy to please and they're so smart! They certainly will keep you on your toes!


----------



## Bruce

I guess Gabby needs to start herding the goats!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We do keep her busy mentally and physically, but have gotten a bit lax on the formal training due to circumstances that are well beyond our control....trying to hold on to staying here and the heatwave that is presently with us. She is certainly not destructive in anyway, shape, form, or fashion....she sleeps fairly solid from about 10pm-6:30am. We have a game we play called "find" and she is very accomplished at searching and finding the object used.....and if it happens to be in a trash can, she will sit by it and look to us to come get it....or, will stand with her head over the can, but will not stick her head in it to try and get it out.....we play with her all day long and take her for long walks around the property. There are just a few issues that have to be corrected and will be working on those along with formal obedience training......here she is trying to keep Joyce's chair warm for her......
 ....she is a great girl and we wouldn't take anything for her.....if she never improved or got better than she is right now, today, we would still be satisfied and glad to have her......


----------



## Wehner Homestead

**I want to clarify that I didn’t think it was anything you or Joyce had done. My concern was that maybe one of the grandchildren didn’t unknowingly “tease”/play with Gabbie with something that would be considered a tool.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> she is a great girl and we wouldn't take anything for her


Not even $5?? I'd give you $5 for her


----------



## Pastor Dave

Wehner Homestead said:


> **I want to clarify that I didn’t think it was anything you or Joyce had done. My concern was that maybe one of the grandchildren didn’t unknowingly “tease”/play with Gabbie with something that would be considered a tool.



It's just like texting, tweeting, or posting things on FB. You can't always get the right message across or read the intended tone in the desired message like a verbal conversation. And even then with me based on my sense of humor, sometimes folks get offended.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I didn't take offense to anything that was posted, but was thankful for the responses. I even went back thru our time with her to see if we may have done something to spur it on, but I can't think of anything at all. Ya see, when I was in the 4th grade, we lived on a 180acre farm and my grandma had 220acres that joined it and I had all that to ride my bike and play on.....I had a female GSD and she followed me on my bike and went everywhere with me.....we lived on a dirt road so it wasn't heavily traveled, but she had that bad habit of chasing cars that ran by our house.....well to shorten a long story....she had given birth to 5 pups and they were about 2wks old.....down the road came a dump truck and I knew it wasn't good, because when she jumped the ditch to the road her head was in front of the front tire and after the truck had passed she was laying in the middle of the road....deader than a hammer. So, I certainly don't want a repeat of that situation with Gabbie and it also is the reason that I didn't name her after my original GSD. The strange and funny thing is, she will watch the neighbor on his tractor or in his pick up and she will not bolt towards him barking at the tires....only the ones that are around us.....or hand tools being used.....guess she doesn't want us hurt and is trying to protect us.....or, garner our attention.....cause we all know that she should have our undivided attention.....


----------



## Bruce

Gotta think like a dog and figure out where her head is at. Going to take some time to stop that behavior but you know that dogs chasing cars is a problem that has existed for a really long time. You and she will figure this out.


----------



## Baymule

I think she sees it as a threat to her family and is trying to protect you. I don't know how to correct this. 

If our GP's ever got out, they would be crushed under the wheels of garbage trucks-they HATE them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh my!!....guess it is time for an Update here after such a period of time....I apologize for neglecting so many of ya, but things have gotten Busy and Crazy around here.....may be later I can give ya more detail on this, but the bottom line is we have to vacate the property by Aug 1st.....my sister has been served, but refuses to grant a stay on the eviction until the outcome of the trial....between getting things together for the lawyer, renting and getting stuff to storage, finding a place for the goats, and a place for us to rent has my head spinning and time flying.....the biggest issue we face is having been on a cash only basis for the past 12yrs has us at a "no credit" rating....this eliminates any company rentals, rent to own offers, and there is the Gabbie hurdle to cross.....so, we continue to press forward and deal with each day as it presents itself......I opened up the garden to the goats so they could get some of their favorite stuff before their bad day comes along....I hope to keep ya posted as time goes on, but don't think I'm not thinking of y'all too!!....I'm way behind in reading posts, but will catch up someday, but not before Aug 1st....that is for sure....I check some every once in a while and press the "like" to let ya know I'm still kicking....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That just stinks!  Hoping things work out for you sooner - rather than later!


----------



## Mike CHS

Let us know what's going on whenever you get a chance.  We know it's not a fun time for you.


----------



## Baymule

Do check in from time to time and let us know what is going on.


----------



## Bruce

I'm surprised the court won't grant a stay on the eviction based on the pending case. Doesn't seem right that someone who may not actually have clear title to the property can kick you off.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Gotta think like a dog and figure out where her head is at.


DON'T DO THIS!!
You'll find yourself out chasing cars, sniffing people where they would rather not be sniffed at and licking parts of your own body that shouldn't be.......


----------



## Bruce

I'd bet Fred would have a tough time with that last one.


----------



## RollingAcres

That just stinks. Good luck with everything and let us know what's going on when you can.


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> DON'T DO THIS!!
> You'll find yourself out chasing cars, sniffing people where they would rather not be sniffed at and licking parts of your own body that shouldn't be.......


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> I'm surprised the court won't grant a stay on the eviction based on the pending case. Doesn't seem right that someone who may not actually have clear title to the property can kick you off.



Operative words are "may not" but again, it was clear to the court judge that she has 'something' to indicate she has title.. otherwise, Fred would not have ever been served the original summons or been ordered by the court to vacate. 

And "the court" ? .. Which court (judge) ?
The one that has already ruled Fred must vacate? Not likely. That judge has already seen whatever there is to see except what Fred & his attorney may have obtained and assembled in the interim, and it would mean that same judge would have to overrule his own directive. 

A new/different  judge, should Fred's attorney formerly request a postponement or extension on the vacate order might order that, but it would be over-ruling the original judge and judges are hesitant to do so without cause or precedent. I doubt any other judge is yet up to speed on this, probably hasn't even read a single brief (assuming any have been filed on Fred's behalf)  and probably has not seen any evidence and most certainly has not heard any testimony from any witnesses. 

I would suggest Fred ask his attorney to immediately file for a writ to prevent sale of the property or demolition of any structures on the property until after the whole mess is sorted out when it goes to court again......otherwise, even if Fred wins, he may not have a home to return to. 

Whoever has the best legal team and the best documentation is going to win this and hopefully, it doesn't drag out so long that the only winners are the lawyers, and remember, the loser in most civil cases has to pay court costs and in many instances, the legal costs of the prevailing (winning) party. 

The fly in the buttermilk here is the trust. Unless Miss. has some oddball law, the trust has to be first nullified for the estate to actually enter probate. The onus is on Fred and his attorney to prove it invalid, not the other way around.


----------



## Pastor Dave

Pretty much sucks


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> and remember, the loser in most civil cases has to pay court costs and in many instances, the legal costs of the prevailing (winning) party.


Court costs yes but no legal fees in VT. AH self representing lawyer wanted to make me pay him as much as I paid my lawyers (to lose!) as representative of what his fees would have been if he had paid a lawyer. Court turned that down. My lawyer said legal fees are pretty much never granted in VT.


----------



## promiseacres

Btw my Maizy chases the tires of the mowers, push and riding...mostly when I am using... though some with DH. 
We holler and she backs off... doesn't seem to be protective just something to do.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just a quick update....it has been a real crazy period around here.....I promise ya it is stranger than fiction!!.....
When I posted about a 6mnth lease, we were making arrangements for it to take place....on Friday mornin'.....we left the house headed that way......and we sure have been caught up on our prayin' here as of late...........now, we were about a quarter mile away and the lawyer office called saying they had a paper needing signed to go to a judge to delay vacate order.....however, we will have to pay rent here to be held in escrow, pending outcome of the case......well, we sure can't pay on a lease and pay rent to escrow too.........so, we turned around and came back home.....we weren't tickeled by the work required to even make it livable, but just think it was "perfect timing".............I've been getting evidence for the lawyer and got that back to him today......he said that the vacate order has been taken out of the way......and that my sister actually consented and signed it before it went to a judge.............sure hope that the "storm" is passing and we will at least be here waiting for a court date............ya just gotta rejoice for the "little things".....we still have the goats..........and of course Gabbie.....she is 9mnths old now and just think of the difference......

   .....it is far from over, but at least we slowed the train down.....just a bit......


----------



## Mike CHS

That is some awesome timing and hopefully it turns out favorable.


----------



## Latestarter

Nice to have some upbeat news Fred. The reprieve must seem so nice to you and Joyce, as well as Gabbie and the goats... Hope the rent there isn't exorbitant... And glad it's going to escrow and not into her pocket.


----------



## Bruce

And  Gabbie


----------



## Baymule

I hope this is a sign of good things to come.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo!  So glad to hear that!


----------



## Mini Horses

GREAT news....just great!  Gives you hope that something good will come down the pike.  Sure hope so, you deserve better than she gave.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> .however, we will have to pay rent here to be held in escrow, pending outcome of the case......


Now, you are a tenant and your sister is your landlord.

IF it goes to full probate, some things are going to come up. Among them is the 12 or 13 years you have lived there (by your own words) rent, lease and property tax free. Multiply X 12 months, the amt you are now paying into escrow for rent, then multiply that X 13 years, and more than likely, that total is what the other side is going to say you have already received from your father's estate, and it is going to be difficult to refute that.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Baymule

That is true and is a good thing to keep in mind. You have mentioned that you helped take care of your mother during that time until her death, Then you cared for your father until he got so grouchy that you and he could not get along. Then he went to live with your sister. So any care that you gave might be counter balanced by the care she gave your father. You have kept the place mowed, kept up the fence and kept up the house. Any house that is not lived in, falls into disrepair and is ultimately worthless. I don't know if the care you gave your parents and the upkeep on the place will be worth 13 years of rent free. Like @greybeard said, good luck.


----------



## Bruce

It certainly should be for the time the parents were living in the house.


----------



## Mini Horses

Anyone who has ever PAID for in-home elderly care, mowing, house cleaning, repairs, etc.   Would know that it is worth WAY more than any rents!!    And available 24/7.  

I would sure discuss this "13 yrs of rental" with your attorney and see what he feels about that impact.   You may need to assemble more info for him to be able to present these caregiving issues as an offset, should that be part of the current claims.  

It is a little concern that the sister was so quick to sign off on the rental, given her FAST eviction actions.   Up to something.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have texts from her that states Dad wished to pay the bills and my offers to pay my part were turned down....also, that it was done with her blessing, too. I even have text messages that state she is just fine with me living in the house. As things develope it will certainly be interesting how she will justify anything............

  ......I have plenty of ammo and if my Dad didn't charge me rent, then none can charge me back rent either.....there isn't any lease or contract signed stating such and the escrow acct goes to the owner, which is yet to be determined....I'm still not a tenant..........I won't discuss this in great detail, but just wanted to give ya a taste of what is to come.


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> Anyone who has ever PAID for in-home elderly care, mowing, house cleaning, repairs, etc.   Would know that it is worth WAY more than any rents!!    And available 24/7.
> 
> 
> I would sure discuss this "13 yrs of rental" with your attorney and see what he feels about that impact.   You may need to assemble more info for him to be able to present these caregiving issues as an offset, should that be part of the current claims.


Yes, and better have some receipts to prove the expenditures. "I think I remember spending..." won't go very far in court. Medicare will not pay for long term care (nursing home) but they do pay for what is called long term hospice (not the end of life type). It's where health care professionals come in one or 2 times a day and do routine health 'maintenance' for the resident..and it applies to both nursing homes and in-home hospice. It takes most of the burden as far as health care goes, off the primary caregiver whether that be a family member or a skilled health care facility. They change catheters, adult diapers, give baths, monitor vitals, call in the doctor, provide transport back and forth to hospital or scheduled Dr appointments...all kinds of things. Most have their own physicians as well. My sister has contracted with a hospice group just this week to provide care for her alzhiemer's husband..it will cost her nothing..
It is a little concern that the sister was so quick to sign off on the rental, given her FAST eviction actions.   Up to something.[/QUOTE]
Not really. She just further established and the court concurred, that it is her's to rent out, and Fred & his attorney signed off on it as well, at least temporarily. I'm very surprised Fred's attorney got on board with this maneuver. I know that things are purported to be different in the Old South, but I'm pretty dang sure when the court established the 'rent into escrow' thing, they weren't intending for Fred to be renting property from himself. A precursor of things to come?

Those texts or emails, are simply words with no backing present. If, there were any from Fred's dad, it might have a bearing  but in absence of anything in writing or in digital form FROM him, it's just hearsay of sorts (he/she said he said) and I've not seen any of it that would do squat in overturning the trust.


> .....



Certainly not much there other than "he said" type things as well as her informing you that it was now her's.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Guess we'll just have to wait and see how things play out, but sure am glad that GB isn't judge and jury on this case....or I'd have to climb Mt Everest to overcome the obsticles.....


----------



## greybeard

I always try to look at things from both sides and at the world as it really is and the real world is fraught with obstacles. I'm reminded on a daily basis, of the old adage that the difference between a pessimist and an optimist is that the pessimist is almost always better informed.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I sure am not "counting the chickens", and I know it could go either way.....I'm prepared to lose, but sure am hoping to win....I am very much a realist too....but, I want more than her word to go on if I have to vacate.........I really do appreciate your insight GB and the food for thought.....it really does help me and I know that ya care.


----------



## Latestarter

Much as it hurts, and it's not what one wants to hear, the stuff GB is saying is true and factual... It's a very weird world we live in...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Since this past sunday we have had a break in the heat and humidity and both sunday and monday were spent mowing and getting everything cut....sure have thrown plenty of fiber into the air here..........got back to moving stuff to storage today and the trlr is just about empty except for trash. Here are some pics that I took....of course the first one is to remind ya what happened in this area this past winter....
    
Sure glad to get this mess finally cut and a break from the humidity and heat to get it done in....I needed to work on my "farmer's tan" just a little bit.........I'm still way behind on catching up, but it feels so good to be able to breathe and to read and post some.....I am soooo Ready to get back to some sort semblance of order around here and back to being me in the "Herd".....I really miss the interaction and sharing.....anyway, guess that about sums up the happenings here.....since I can't hug ya and thank ya....this will have to do.........


----------



## RollingAcres

We hope to see you back on BYH more often soon!


----------



## Latestarter

Glad to hear you're feeling better. been thinkin bout you the past few days. Nice that you've had a weather break and able to get some stuff accomplished. What are you doing with the trailer? That, as I recall, is yours, so should not go to the sister with everything else... Are you selling it?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've tossed around a few ideas about it, but I'm still undecided about it....it is in need of some repairs, but haven't given up the thought of having it moved, but haven't found anything close by to move it to....so, I'm not really sure what we will end up doing with it.....if nothing else I'd salvage it to keep her from getting it....


----------



## goatgurl

hope you are doing ok.  keeping you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are doing much better, now that I only have a couple of directions demanding my attention.....I have taken a few days off to rest and get my mind back on things at hand....got the grass cut all around and have moved some things to storage....I have spent more time with Gabbie and getting her some excercise.....

  .....she has found a rabbit in this field along the ditch, so she looks for it each time she gets out there....the cake batter is already made, so there is nothing else to do now, but wait and see how it turns out.....


----------



## Baymule

Gabbie therapy is good for getting your mind off things.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You’ve been on my mind often for some time. I’m assuming it was the Good Lord telling me that you could use a few extra prayers that I sent up each time. Glad things are in a wait and see mode at least.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Wehner Homestead said:


> You’ve been on my mind often for some time. I’m assuming it was the Good Lord telling me that you could use a few extra prayers that I sent up each time. Glad things are in a wait and see mode at least.


I sure thank ya, too!!.....I have been doing the same for you and have really wondered how things were going....sure hope your daughter is better and the craziness with the animals have relented for ya, also....


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has been a really crazy and bizarre week and a half around here, but we are still kicking and surviving..........I won't go into the details, but there have been thefts of money from everything from the mail to a bank account getting hacked and losses of around $1200 total.....bank and post office are suppose to be investigating.....if they recover it then we get it back, but if not....yep, we'll be holding the empty bag.....Star, our 11yr old doe has taken a turn for the worse and I may have to do the deed if she continues to have problems....I won't just let her suffer to death.....some days she seems better, but then will have a couple of bad days.....she has a large lump on her throat and it gives her difficulty in swallowing.....the Boys are are as spry as ever and doing fine.....Gabbie is doing well and still growing.....she startled me the other night, I'd been having difficulties sleeping and I finally got to sleep about midnight....then, at 1:30 I was awaken to her sitting up in bed and barking non-stop in her "gonna eat ya up" bark....so, I get up and make my way downstairs to check it out....grab some fire power and a flashlight....ease out the door and start looking around....nothing, as I turned to head back in I heard it hollar out....it was a great horned owl in the tree close to the bedroom...........guess I got back to sleep about 3....I decided to get the van running and fix the flat tire, so we could use it to keep it running, it has been sitting for a couple of months now....wouldn't start....jumped it off and drove it for about 20min after putting some gas in it....get back home and turn it off, won't restart.....so, gotta replace the battery, it is old and expected.....now today, we are suppose to get a couple of inches of rain by thursday....thought I'd get field 2 cut today....had to get gas for mower....got on and turned key, wouldn't crank....tried jumping it with the truck....still wouldn't crank....didn't even click just buzzed.....so, I took Gabbie for a walk.....guess I'll try and figure it out while it is raining....it is under one of those carports that can be moved and held down with rebar stakes.....I'm telling ya it has gotten so crazy that ya might as well laugh about it....ya sure can't get anything done while ya are crying.....


----------



## Bruce

Geez Fred, like you need more problems! Hope things straighten out fast.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have seen many examples of the glass half full half empty but you pretty much do the half full one justice.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> bank and post office are suppose to be investigating



Bank investigation (your bank's fraud division) should be fairly quick if it's a major bank. 
Took 3 working days for a merchandise charge I disputed on wife's debit card...Bank contacted vendor and vendor credited our account the disputed amount.
 Had it actually been a case of cyber fraud, the bank itself would have made it good within 48 hrs.. 

The post office tho, can work incredibly slowly, even if it was a piece of registered/certified mail with full tracking.


----------



## RollingAcres

greybeard said:


> The post office tho, can work incredibly slowly, even if it was a piece of registered/certified mail with full tracking.


Agree on that!

"When it rains it pours" right @CntryBoy777 ?!!! Hope the investigation goes quickly and that you'll be able to get your money back soon!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Geeze Louise!  Hope it all gets straightened out quickly for you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, we sure are hoping something can be found out about the $$ too, some of which we know is gone....Joyce had sent the grndkids $10 each in different envelopes to different addresses and none were delivered....she mailed a payment that didn't reach destination....my brother mailed us a check that didn't make it and his bank says it was cashed in a different town in northern Ms.....so, it is just crazy....but, life goes on and there are things to do....just wanted to let ya know we are still kicking and the "adventures" still continue....just taking 1 day at a time to see what may present itself.....


----------



## Bruce

Wow. Were the checks you mailed to the GSs put in the box at the road? I wonder if someone is checking your box daily. Might want to send future checks (for all purposes) at the PO and maybe if anyone is sending you money have it sent to the PO and held or something. Could your brother's bank have transferred from his account to yours directly? That would make future transactions safe.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....there are other measures in place now, but the parcels were mailed from different areas....only the cash to the 4 grndkids was mailed from the house.....they have changed the carriers here at the house.....lessons learned, we have seen some strange vehicles slowly going down the road....they always seem to speed up when they hear Gabbie barking....


----------



## Latestarter

Dang Fred... you just can't seem to catch a break... Sorry about yet another loss/hit to the pocket   Couldn't "like" that post. Hope there's a corner right up ahead that you can turn.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, Star is still with us and has been doing some better, but still is having bouts with her swallowing....just not as often. I know it is inevitable, but it is difficult to just get it over with and be done with it.....was hoping for some rain to soften up this clay a bit before I started digging in it....however, the rain passed us by and the clay is like concrete. Gabbie is beginning to calm down and doesn't get too vocal riding now....we have been taking her down the road to the trlr, turning around and returning to the house....giving her the ball to chew on has dimenished her uneasiness....sure thankful for that....she has been developing her "banshee" mode and on her last trip out for the night, she goes out like there are invaders all over the backyard.....she doubles in size as her fur stands on end and she has a bark that will surely get your attention....she saw a diller the other nite and ya would've thought it was an attacker coming at me....never knew dillers could run so Fast....oh, she immediately "banshees" up if shots are heard close by and I'm not the one with the gun.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Really hope Star can continue on her "better" streak.  Weird about her swallowing issues...I don't think I've ever had one with that problem.  Gabbie sounds like she is really growing up and heaven help the person who tries to give you any trouble!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Gabbie sounds like a great guard dog! Good girl!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @frustratedearthmother I'm not sure about it either, but excuse the non-technical terminology on my part....it use to be that she would act this way when she would eat certain plants, like sumac leaves....she loves them, but seemed to have problems with her teeth and couldn't bite the small twigs like they do....so, I just thought the teeth weren't allowing her to chew things good enough.....she would toss her head around and frothy stuff would come out with leaves encased in it and she would be okay....it has progressed from that and the help of baking soda kept it at bay for a good while, but now the baking soda doesn't work and I have noticed a rather large area at the bottom of her neck....where the neck and chest join that is very noticeable when she has one of those head-slinging frothy episodes....now, even grass will start it...I've been giving her crushed pellets that she licks up, but even that collects in the thick froth and chokes her. So, I don't know either and just keep trying to make sure she isn't just wasting away....she has lost some weight, but surprisingly she is maintaining most of it, so she has to be getting something in her....her rumen rumbles and she does chew cud.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Years ago I had a line of pygmy's that had some wonky teeth as they got older.  They would get long stemmed stuff - like hay and leaves - trapped in the roof of their mouth.  When that happened everything else would start to hang up too.   I would straddle the goat and trap their neck between my knees and use my left hand to hold their head up and my right hand would reach in and dislodge the stuff from the roof of their mouth.  Gotta be careful not to get your fingers back to where their jaw teeth are!   Eventually, they became more cooperative because they figured out that it helped.  

It got to where I had to do it every few days.  I took those goats off of long stemmed hay and browse and gave them pellets and a little chaffhaye.    Not sure if that's what Star's problem is - but it wouldn't hurt to check out her mouth and see if she's got something hung up in there...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Hip-hip-hooray!!! Star has had a full Good day than she has had in a couple of weeks........I'm not saying she is cured or anything like that....but, for the 1st time in a long while she has eaten both morning and evening pellets without any complications....she even got a good portion of minerals down also....her head, ears, and tail are all up and she even seems to have a bounce in her step....sure hope it lasts for a lot longer than just today.....


----------



## Bruce

Sure hope Star is on the mend!!

OK, what the heck is a "diller"??


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....it is what people around here call armadillas....sorry 'bout that....


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> Sure hope Star is on the mend!!
> 
> OK, what the heck is a "diller"??



armored possums


----------



## Bruce

Got it. We don't have dillers, as you know.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So glad Star had a good day!


----------



## Baymule

I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Got it. We don't have dillers, as you know.


----------



## Mini Horses

Possibly she had something stuck in her esophagus that abcessed and it has ruptured....just a though, since you mentioned a lump at times & swallowing issues.   Watch for/feel for the lump.   I'm just glad to hear she's doing better!


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Hip-hip-hooray!!! Star has had a full Good day than she has had in a couple of weeks........I'm not saying she is cured or anything like that....but, for the 1st time in a long while she has eaten both morning and evening pellets without any complications....she even got a good portion of minerals down also....her head, ears, and tail are all up and she even seems to have a bounce in her step....sure hope it lasts for a lot longer than just today.....


Glad Star is doing better!


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm glad Star is hopefully over the hump.

I had a memory that brought a chuckle for me when I read the start of your post.  When I was a senior in High School our play for that year was titled "Hip Hippy Hoorah or they lived happily ever after". It took place in a free restaurant in the Haight-Ashbury "hippie" district.


----------



## greybeard

"





> Hippie? There haven't been hippies in centuries. You been freeze-dried or doin hard time


----------



## CntryBoy777

Surely ya remember the hippie-dippee weatherman GB!!...

Star is still having issues and I tried to get some pics, but depth perception is very difficult with her black coat....

   ....the lump is not the bottom mass that ya see, but is just above that and it is about the size of an orange....it isn't a skin abcess, because there isn't a head at skin level....this is deeper and it feels tight, but pliable....I have thought that it seems like a hernia possibly, but not sure if goats get those sort of things.....
On another note, Gabbie has become a young lady as she has crossed the theshold and has her first heat cycle....we will be on guard for about 2wks and no outside without being on lead..........our sweet little girl is growing and maturing....


----------



## Bruce

Just you wait, next thing she'll be asking "Dad, how old do I have to be to date?"


----------



## CntryBoy777

Whenever Joyce gets out of the chair....guess who, hops right in?....
  ....sorry for the quality....here she is trying to figure out what I was doing and had her head tilted whiled trying to decide.....  she is always anticipating as to what comes next, and then beat ya to the position....


----------



## goatgurl

your gabby is growing into a beautiful young lady.  I know you love her beyond saying.  i'm so sorry star is still having problems.  looks like a pretty good sized lump.  scary not to know what the deal is or what to do about it.  i'd hate to think it was an abscess and decide to open it only to find out it was something else.
  i'm guessing that the cake is still baking.  prayers continue.


----------



## Bruce

I think Gabbie needs her own recliner. Or Joyce needs a second one.


----------



## RollingAcres

Gabbie is beautiful as always. And I agree with Bruce, Gabbie needs her own recliner. But then again they are like kids, they always want someone else's.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have her a recliner, but it has been taken to storage for the time being....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was out with....you know who....today and I had my camera with me.....just imagine.....well, Gabbie was over by the front fence of their pen and the Boys were just standing looking at her.....she was trying to entice them to join her for some dish/frisbee action....maybe even a little bit of "keep away", but the Boys weren't having any part of it....the funny thing about this pic is when I tried to click and snap the pic, she was right there with the Boys....but, by the time it finally snapped it, she was almost back to me.....


----------



## Mike CHS

They never seem to cooperate.  I keep trying to get action pictures of Thor but he is constantly on top of me.


----------



## goatgurl

if she can't talk the boys into a game of toss maybe she'll have better luck with dad.


----------



## Bruce

I bet that works goatgurl!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have been enjoying the break in the weather here, and the rain has settled the dust....ended up with 1.5" and it will give the rye grass a boost.....I gotta get the mower running so I can cut and then sow.....tomorrow, tho....I need to take care of Star.....she is just getting worse....so, no sense in her suffering.....I'll get started digging in the morning....oh well, not the "storybook" ending that is preferred, but it has been really great having her as an instructor.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I sure hate to hear that but you'll do what you need to do.

We worked all day today since the temps were so comfortable.  It would have been miserable out there if it had hotter.


----------



## goatgurl

you are such a good and loving goat daddy.  she has taught you well, lessons you'll have forever.  i'm so sorry things have turned out this way.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I know tomorrow won’t be easy but she’s enjoyed her time with you and you are doing the right thing!


----------



## Bruce

Oh Fred, so sorry Star is getting worse instead of better. Gonna be a hard day for you and Joyce.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry Fred... You have to do what's needing doing. Doesn't make it fun or easy... Make it quick and painless for Star, then shed a few tears and know she's no longer struggling or in pain.


----------



## Southern by choice

so sorry Fred.


----------



## RollingAcres

Sorry @CntryBoy777 .....


----------



## Mini Horses

RIP Star  

One of the hardest elements of a loving owner is doing what we must.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks all for the support!!.........


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So sorry to hear this...but as others have said ...you're doing what's right for her even if it's hard on you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I haven't updated things for a couple of days now, but I've been jumping thru quite a few hoops to get to my agenda. However, have no fear....Star is still with us and isn't having issues since I posted.....in fact, she has had 2 decent days and am hoping that it continues as I get things ready. It seems these days that anything I do just turns into a fiasco....tho, with all the distractions, I guess the timing just isn't right yet. Since the rider mower is still not working....I had to get the push mower out to cut the grass in the area that I plan to dig in....the grass was above knee high and has a ton of nut grass there.....it would've been rather difficult to dig there with just a shovel....so, I did that yesterday....and while I had it down the hill, there was no need to bring it back up the hill with gas still in the tank....so utilized it and cleaned up an area that has been on the list since winter.....well, I started to struggle with breathing and muscles were cramping.....the sweat covered my trifocals and everything was a blur....until I started seeing flashing stars....well, I knew it was time to stop and get to the shade.....I did and got my senses back, but still haven't dug the hole, yet..........there was some uplifting happenings yesterday....the neighbor ran over field 1&2 with his bush hawg, so at least it got cut....and buys me some time to get the rider running again.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Wow - glad Star is still having decent days!  She didn't want you to dig that hole...    This heat is not only ridiculous - but dangerous as you well know.  Take care of yourself!  Thank goodness for good neighbors!


----------



## CntryBoy777

frustratedearthmother said:


> Wow - glad Star is still having decent days! She didn't want you to dig that hole...


Yeh....I sure hate to dig it too.....she is a tuff ole girl and sweet as can be......


----------



## Mini Horses

Maybe that tough ole girl ain't ready. 

It's great to have a good neighbor!!!   That cut sure makes you feel better, I know.   Wonderful that he could do it and knew you needed the assist.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'll not bite my tongue and remind you that if you are seeing stars you overlooked the couple of things that came before that.

End of lecture but we want to see you around a lot longer.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks Mini.......I tell him every time I talk to him that I appreciate what he does.
Ya know Mike a couple of pills I take come with warnings of too much sun and profuse sweating.....it wasn't an issue of my core temp being high.....but, more an issue of enough oxygen to perform the work.....that is the first time anything like that has happened to me and the closest I have ever been to passing out....I have never experienced that....just passing out...it certainly isn't something I plan on experiencing again, either....


----------



## Mike CHS

I know you are usually careful and our bodies sometimes betray us.  

The only meds I take is one pill for high blood pressure.  I know the signs now but last summer I almost passed out on the tractor.  If I let myself get dehydrated real bad my blood pressure will bottom out to low enough that I can barely get a reading on my cuff so I don't let that happen any more.


----------



## CntryBoy777

As I went down for final rounds this evening....guess who was there to greet me.....

   ....as ya can see she is still alert and doing better....I don't feel that she is in dire straits.....just didn't want ya to think I was avoiding the issue.....one day I will post a bit more about her that hasn't been shared as of yet....ya know, tho the Boys will knock her around in the pen....they always wait for her to lead them out the gate to browse....even if she just stands there....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh, she makes me smile!


----------



## Baymule

I know that made your heart glad to see her feeling better! This heat is something not to mess with. We work half a day, then come in. It is just too hot, you better take care of yourself and not overdo it!


----------



## Bruce

Hopefully Star will be with you for a goodly time longer!!

And Fred, TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Bruce said:


> Hopefully Star will be with you for a goodly time longer!!
> 
> And Fred, TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF!



X2!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Hopefully Star will be with you for a goodly time longer!!
> 
> And Fred, TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF!





Wehner Homestead said:


> X2!



X3!


----------



## goatgurl

fred, fred, fred, fred, fred she says shaking her head. what are we gonna do with you.  I was hoping that when you said that you saw stars that it was because joyce whacked you on the head with something.  please take better care of yourself cause we all love ya, you do know that right. 
so glad that star is acting like she feels better.  a day at a time there


----------



## CntryBoy777

I just thought that I'd share some of the "adventures" around here....that ya aren't aware of.....the day before the heat got me....it was the last day of cooler temps, so I told Joyce that I was going out and pick up the fallen limbs in the goat pen...so I could mow and get ready to sow the rye grass....went out and got them picked up and tossed over the fence towards a burn spot.....went out and piled them up...a couple hours later burned them....it was getting warmer and more humid, but it felt pretty good....and I wasn't even sweating.....I figured if I was going to dig the hole the next day that I'd be sweating and getting dirty.....so, why not just wear the same pants to save Joyce some laundry.....well, ya know about the almost passing out, so my thoughts were on getting cool and liquids....after final rounds I headed to the shower....that is when I started to noticed a couple of places that itched like a tick bite....so, I started looking and it wasn't ticks at all....it was oak tree mites......
 ....now, just in case ya aren't familiar with these, they itch about 10x that of chiggers and last about 2wks.....this is my right ankle and yes I am "peppered" clean up to my shoulders and Everywhere in-between..... ...so, wearing those britches an extra day to save Joyce some work, turns into a 2wk of hell, itching and scratching for me....now, for today....it has gotten back to hot and humid here, so was going to take it a bit easy and had to pick up some hay for the goats, so told Joyce to get ready and I would take her to get something to eat....so, she wouldn't have to cook....got back home and told her that I was going to stretch out for just a bit, since I didn't get to sleep til after 3am because of the darn itching.....she was gonna take Gabbie for a walk....I laid down....next thing I know she is hollering up the stairs for me to hurry and come quickly.....I said okay, what's up....she said there is water going Everywhere!!.....just Great!!..........I make my way there and the spigot from the well had broken and it looked like an artesian well....had to go in and trip the breaker to stop the pump....now, please understand I already know just how assinine this is, but the well is wired into the AC breaker....so, if there are problems with either there isn't the other.....this means until it is fixed no AC....this takes us to about 4:45pm and every hardware store in town closes at 5pm and town is 20 minutes away....just Wonderful!!... .....so, I head to the next town to the north and get there just before they were ready to close the door.....got what I needed and headed back to fix it.....got it done and everything back running....even with the distractions of Gabbie, Kiki, and all the goats hollering because the "routine" is out of sorts and I was Late getting to them.....while I was trying to trim the jagged piece of PVC in the ground....Kiki had to check everything out....from the cans of cleaner and glue, to the cutter in my hand....when I pushed her away, she began to circle my ankles....yep!!.....just enough to get those dang bites itching again............there is plenty to be thankful for, especially being able to catch it before it had run for several hours before being noticed.....But,....the dang thing has been there for 25 or more years and I had already made plans to replace it, but why.....Why??.....does crap always break at such inconvient times??...........I haven't said much about all this stuff around here....but, this is just a sampling of the continuous crap that has been happening since December....we are beginning to wonder if it will ever end??.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I tried to think of something witty to say but all I could come up with was OH MY!!!  I'm not sure what you would do if you didn't have your sense of humor.


----------



## RollingAcres

@CntryBoy777 I know it's not supposed to be a funny post. I only "liked" it because (like Mike said above) of your sense of humor. It really sucks that crap always do break at an inconvenient time (at least for me too) or crap breaks when you have no money!
I hope you get some relief from the itch!


----------



## Baymule

When we were buying this place, trying to hang onto money, everything seemed to break at once. Truck, car, our (old house) AC totally died and cost $1800 for a new outside unit.....you name it, it went wrong and cost money. But at least I didn't get oak mites.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> When we were buying this place, trying to hang onto money, everything seemed to break at once. Truck, car, our (old house) AC totally died and cost $1800 for a new outside unit.....you name it, it went wrong and cost money.* But at least I didn't get oak mites.*


That ain't right Bay!


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> That ain't right Bay!


You nailed it. I just ain't right.


----------



## CntryBoy777

One thing is for sure....there is never a dull moment around here..........and I get my sense of humor from my Mom....she taught me well in how to have fun, even when it seems things are stacked against ya....that sense of humor kept me in trouble in school too....it took me a while before I learned that adults didn't much care for such from a young'un....


----------



## Latestarter

Fred... all I can say is  If it's not one thing it's something else, but always seems it's something. Sorry about the busted pump and real sorry about those bites... That's something I can absolutely ID with!   Is there any reason you can't simply disconnect the power wire to the pump from the AC unit and install a on/off switch or breaker between them then re-connect? I mean if the AC goes out, you still have the issue of pwr to the pump, but at least you could shut the pump down and not lose the AC.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh my...I join the rest in commiserating with your itch and enjoying your sense of humor. 

All I gotta say is my encounter with mites was with straw itch mites - which apparently infest hay also.  At the time I carried hay flakes with my arms wrapped around them clutched to my chest.  Learned my lesson on that one, lol!  Now I have a "sling" in which to carry flakes of hay....sheesh.


----------



## CntryBoy777

About the wiring Joe, I could've done that while water spued from the ground....tripping the breaker is the fastest remedy. There is a wire and breaker for the well pump, but it hasn't been used since the house was built....the well guys don't do wiring and such and Dad never did understand that and refused to hire an electrician to do it cause they charge way too much....he was always looking to get things done on the cheap. This is one thing that is on the "to do" list when the weather breaks to more reasonable temps. I'll be running the wire thru pvc conduit and burying it and then connecting to the wire that is on the side of the house for the well power. I would've done it long ago, but Mom and Dad wouldn't let me do much here for them....I always respected and honored their wishes....so, I only handled emergency situations....


----------



## CntryBoy777

frustratedearthmother said:


> Now I have a "sling" in which to carry flakes of hay....sheesh.


I think my solution will include a rake, scoop, and wheelbarrow from now on....and changing clothes....even if I have to do laundry myself.....


----------



## Latestarter

You know Fred... on further thought, I would have to seriously consider not doing a danged thing to improve the property as in capital improvements or even basic improvements until such time as the court case is settled one way or the other. No way I'd being throwing personal time, money, or effort into improving something for the sole benefit of someone trying to cheat me out of what is rightfully mine.


----------



## greybeard

Are AC and well pump both 240 Volts?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I agree with ya Joe....for the most part.....especially when it comes to putting any major expense in the place....but, doing this wire is something I'm doing for my Dad and it'll cost me less than $50 for the material and a little bit of labor. As best as I am able to, I like to stay busy piddling with something anyway....and if we do stay here, it is 1 less thing that has been put off that really needs to get done. In my mind, I no longer have a sister and that will never change....but, I don't let her dictate and control my thoughts anymore....cause she certainly isn't worth the south end of a north bound mule....I am who I am and enjoy the few around me that are....and I really enjoy all the friends and comradery that is found here on BYH.....so, tho things are still up in the air as far as ownership is concerned....my thoughts are to get back to doing things that make me feel good and that I enjoy.....and being appreciated for being just me, makes all this other crap just a little bearable. You and a host of others here have truly been a Blessing to communicate with and are cherished much more than ya will ever know.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

greybeard said:


> Are AC and well pump both 240 Volts?


Yes they are GB....and on a 30amp breaker


----------



## greybeard

Breakers are not sized for the appliance, and aren't designed to protect equipment or people; the breaker's only purpose is to protect the wiring going to the appliance.to keep it's insulation from melting and burning the house down.
30A breaker is for 10ga copper wire.
If one of the appliances is fed thru alum wire, that appliance needs no larger than a 25 amp breaker.

Feeding 2 or more major appliances from one breaker is among the biggest no-noes in residential wiring rules, and doubly true for 240v loads.


----------



## CntryBoy777

greybeard said:


> Feeding 2 or more major appliances from one breaker is among the biggest no-noes in residential wiring rules, and doubly true for 240v loads.


Boy!!...don't I know it....I'm trying to get it rectified as quickly as I can and if a thousand other things would quit coming along and demanding attention I could get it done. In fact, tho I've never heard your voice...I heard ya yesterday as I was fixing the spigot....I was trying to stay focused, but these danged "time traps" just keep blowing up in my face.....


----------



## greybeard

I assume it wasn't wired in initially just last month tho.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has never been wired properly at all....first my Dad wouldn't do it....then, my electrician brother was going to do it....then, my so-called sister was to take care of it....and now I'm not waiting on the empty promises and others waiting to find a round "tuit" to get it done.....the others' attitude is if it works don't mess with it....but, it is where Joyce and I live....for now....so, will be getting it done when I'm able to be outside working.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Look who just stepped into the world of "high fashion"......

   it is safe to say that she does not like them....at All!!....


----------



## Mike CHS

That is funny and I didn't know they even made something like that.


----------



## Baymule

My guess is that she is not impressed with high fashion and it won't take long for her to chew that off! LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

She absolutely hates her tail being messed with and when Joyce put it on her she had such a look of embarrassment on her face.........I just laughed, but consoled her....Joyce wanted to try them....ya get 3/$15.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Jewel is cycling too! She isn’t in the house much so I just clean up after her but she’s in confinement and ticked. I could only imagine if I put those on her!!


----------



## Latestarter

Gosh... doggie diapers... how funny.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Poor Jewel!!....locked in a cage and no toys, bones, or even a rag to lay on.........I'd be ticked too.....
I told Joyce that we have a guard dog, not a freaking poodle....sorry to the poodle lovers out there, but I can't stand them.....they just are not for me....and yes I've been around them, several and my mind is made up.....
Anyway, speaking of Gabbie....I have a couple of pics, one is kinda blurred because she was moving. She really doesn't like the rake messing with her ground, but I play with her with it to allow her to attack it....I will try and get the tines to her paws and tap her rump with it....she is very quick and can twist and turn really quickly and adjust to it.....she is very smart and figures things out really fast....she has started using her dish to keep the tines at bay while looking for her opportunity to attack.....
   I have a couple of her standing on the porch too...since I haven't posted many lately of her whole body....
   Joyce had her outside today and the dog next door came out and was approaching the goat pen....well, Gabbie was on him like white on rice and put him back on their porch and then returned to Joyce....he doesn't seem to want to charge her anymore....oh, he is neutered btw.
In other developements...I found out that WallyWorld specials last about 3yrs of constant use.... guess I'll have to get some Mucks now..........and last but certainly not the least we have Star...... ...all the goats were hunting green acorns that have fallen off the trees with the passing thunder showers the past 3-4 days with the gusting winds.....she is still having some issues, but not as often......


----------



## Mike CHS

Gabbie just keeps getting prettier.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I agree with ya Mike....and it is funny how her markings change at different angles and in person, she is much lighter in color than in a pic....the black hairs rest on top of the thicker fur underneath, so tho she appears to have solid black markings it is only at the surface....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Lol! Jewel had already eaten her bone and shreds any bedding we give her. The kids give her enough treats to make her obese. Thank the Lord (literally) that she’s very active! With the storms yesterday, I had her in the house most of the day. She slept in my closet.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I found out that WallyWorld specials last about 3yrs of constant use....


That sounds like quite a long time!

Love the Gabby pics!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Wehner Homestead said:


> Lol! Jewel had already eaten her bone and shreds any bedding we give her. The kids give her enough treats to make her obese. Thank the Lord (literally) that she’s very active! With the storms yesterday, I had her in the house most of the day. She slept in my closet.


One thing I know about ya is that you certainly aren't neglectful to your animals, so don't think for 1 second that I did....something I have done my whole life is to give them a voice and that look on her face, just spurred a response....I even carry-on conversations with them and make myself be the big meanie....just what I do....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got a couple pics for ya.....yeh, it's Gabbie......guess what she is wanting to do?......

  .....it takes her about a second to get to this spot......  ....she reads our actions as to what is going on, she even knows some hand signals too....but anytime she is positioned in this spot she is just asking to go......


----------



## Mike CHS

She makes it pretty obvious.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was amazed this morning, as we played dish.....I threw 1 and a gust of wind came up and redirected the dish towards a big oak tree.....well, it rolled on the ground just before the tree and rolled up the trunk.....well, she was on it and caught it as she was springing up and the dish was dropping....by the time her paws hit the ground she was facing 180°.....there is less aggressiveness from her and goats thru the fence, so that is encouraging.....she is coming along really well, but cooler weather will go a long way in increasing the training time.....


----------



## Mike CHS

The cooler weather will also increase her friskiness.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like you need a carbon fiber "frisbee" there Fred!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Gabbie as always!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Looks like you need a carbon fiber "frisbee" there Fred!


This one is her favorite one....she has 3 to choose from, but this one rolls the best.....and that is what she is looking for..........she tickles me sometimes how she works, but I'm usually always amazed after each session.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> The cooler weather will also increase her friskiness.


I am hoping to find out about things getting settled, and put in a fence for a yard out the backdoor.....that would really help....at that point in time, we may look for her a "bud" to help burn energy, friskieness, grow together....


----------



## goatgurl

gabbie is such an intelligent girl, look at that face.  I think she becomes more beautiful each week. 
i'm assuming the cake is still in the oven baking, any ideas when it will be done? i know you and joyce so want to get on with life.


----------



## Bruce

Looks like your BFF "Gordon" is planning to pay a visit Fred!


----------



## RollingAcres

Love those Gabbie pics!


----------



## CntryBoy777

goatgurl said:


> gabbie is such an intelligent girl, look at that face.  I think she becomes more beautiful each week.
> i'm assuming the cake is still in the oven baking, any ideas when it will be done? i know you and joyce so want to get on with life.


It is still baking, but it shouldn't be much longer before we will have papers to sign and then the "ball" will be in her "court", she will have 30days to respond or it will be given a date for court.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, it looks like this TS Gordon is going to be in the neighborhood for a bit.....it has been fairly gusty winds today and the goats are just loving it.....cause there are more green acorns falling from the trees..........it is like "manna" from heaven to them........Star is doing better and having fewer episodes, so very thankful there, for sure.....we are on "alert" around here....saw 2 stray Male dogs this morning.....1 was a white pit and 1 was a beagle......we were sitting on the porch today with Gabbie and when the breeze picked up some....that muzzle stuck straight up like a parascope and the nostrils were sniffing the scents on the breeze.....I grabbed her leather collar.....


----------



## Mike CHS

At least she telegraphs her body language. It has been like a war zone here between the skunks, possums, raccoons and vultures.


----------



## CntryBoy777

As we are "facing the day"....today, we have rain...close to 2" in the gauge....this is a pic of the "dish grounds".....

 ......so, I guess ya know who is disappointed in this matter.....
  ......


----------



## RollingAcres

Poor Gabbie


----------



## Bruce

Indoor frisbee day!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Gabbie needs an indoor arena to exercise in on inclement weather days! Lol


----------



## Baymule

Gabbie.   what a bundle of love!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got some pics today for ya....this is what it is like when Gabbie wakes ya up in the morning.....
 ....the countdown to shutter was too long and got her attention, but it is close......and there are a few others to mark her 11mnths...
    ....ya can see she is not getting fat, so we do enough burning of the calories keeping up with her.....


----------



## RollingAcres

She's such a pretty girl!


----------



## Mike CHS

She has the lean look that I think looks so good on these kind of dogs.


----------



## Bruce

Morning Dad, is it time for breakfast yet??


----------



## frustratedearthmother

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

As always, !!!


----------



## goatgurl

miss gabbie, whats not to love.


----------



## Bruce

Plenty @goatgurl ! For instance, that she doesn't live next door to me!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Made our 3 mnth ckup today....Doc says the heart is still beating and everything is functioning okay.....unless the blood tests show something, will be good for another 3mnths....we have a meeting with the lawyer on Friday, so we should get a better idea and indication of something very shortly....when it comes to stayin or going, "topic"......so.....it looks as tho we will be able to make the trip over to @Mike CHS 's ....I'll meet @Latestarter on the road and ride in together....I am thankful and greatful to be included in the meet-up and glad it has worked out so far....I'm really concerned about those on the eastcoast that is facing this storm and trying to prepare the best they can for such a storm.....our Payers are certainly with each member and families for safety and no damage......


----------



## farmerjan

Hope you have a nice trip and plenty of conversation....Just don't take Gabbie....he might kidnap her (and you) to take her home to keep Mel and Elf company....


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Latestarter

Haven't heard/seen anything from @Rammy in a while  on here. I know she had planned to meet us there at Mike's place as well. Hope she can still make it.


----------



## Rammy

With bells on!  Sorry, been busy with other issues offline.   You know, life.............kinda sucks sometimes. haha!


----------



## Mike CHS

I think everyone has my phone # if needed.  I know Fred has it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds good to me!!....looking forward to meeting everyone and lift the cloak of the "printed messages"....I will attempt to contain myself and stay aware that I'm just visiting...and behave myself.....


----------



## RollingAcres

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Baymule

No pictures=no proof. No proof=didn't happen.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well....if it is Proof ya want.....then, it is Proof ya will get...
I think my 2yrs of history here has proven that I post pics....and even tell a good story, every now and then....however, staying out of trouble is difficult....Mom always told me that "trouble" was my middle name....


----------



## RollingAcres

I'm sure you'll try your best in staying out of trouble


----------



## Bruce

And for those of us who will be there vicariously: eat lots of that good stuff Mike will be cooking up!!


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> And for those of us who will be there vicariously: eat lots of that good stuff Mike will be cooking up!!



Actually we went from several choices and narrowed it down to something simple since they won't have a whole lot of time for the vittles plus Teresa is doing most of this meal.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> No pictures=no proof. No proof=didn't happen.




You know,YOU could come also and be a eyewitness. No pics needed. Hee hee!


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> You know,YOU could come also and be a eyewitness. No pics needed. Hee hee!


I would at least have sense enough to TAKE PICTURES!!!! LOL


----------



## Mike CHS

When you guys are on the driveway you will come to a break in all of the trashy trees beside the drive and you will then come up on a killer view to the left that still makes me smile even after 4 years.  

And we will take Pictures Bay.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> I would at least have sense enough to TAKE PICTURES!!!! LOL



So much for trying to subtley suggest @Baymule come to the cook-out, too. Guess I will have to snap pics.


----------



## Latestarter

Well, since everyone else will be taking pics, I guess I can leave my camera home.


----------



## Rammy

You aint get"n off dat easy...............


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @Latestarter if ya upgrade that dinosaur of a phone ya got ya would have a camera available and wouldn't need to carry a separate piece of equipment....I have an old phone, but it isn't covered in scales either.....


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Latestarter

Dang... I been found out!


----------



## RollingAcres

Well @Rammy looks like you will be the one responsible to take pics because:


@Mike CHS will be busy hosting y'all
@Latestarter won't be bringing his camera and his dinosaur phone doesn't have a camera feature
@CntryBoy777 will be too busy trying not to get in trouble


----------



## Rammy

Well, you know what they say, if you want it done, ask a man, if you want it done right, ask a woman.


----------



## Bruce

Bay, you know you aren't that far from Joe and since he has rented a car, there is plenty of room for you to ride along to Mike's.


----------



## Mini Horses

Bay, you could help drive....AND help take pictures.


----------



## Rammy

Thats it!! Work on Bay to come......muhahahaha!!!!


----------



## Latestarter

Bay is ~2 hours south of me, and I plan on leaving at 6am for an ~8.75+/- hour drive (one way). I have absolutely no issues with her coming if she wants to, and Bay, please let me know if I should expect you knocking on my back door at or around 6am... you are MOST welcome to come along. I doubt that she'll be willing to attend this gathering.   Just a guess mind you. 

Fair warning to any/all... I am a horrendous passenger. I am a driver.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Uh-Oh!!!.....with a "ship" like that I might need to wear a parachute.....even if "black ice" won't be a factor....and a couple of ratchet straps to hold me in....in case I need to lower the window while riding....so I won't end up splintered along the highway somewhere...........I'm good with ya driving, so no problem there with me....I can drive from the passenger seat, rear seat, or driver seat....just ask Joyce.....


----------



## Bruce

Interesting. DW can only drive from the front seats, she gets nauseous in the back.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the invite Joe. We will make our way to Tennessee when Mike is ready to let Ringo come home with us. We’ll take our time going, have to go visit in north Alabama don’t cha know. Then on to see Mike and Teresa. Y’all have fun!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well....where to even begin....is a difficult decision....but, I guess, at the beginning, is as good as any........I got to the meet-up spot and realized that I had left my charge cord home for the phone....so, I tried to get one at a couple of places...close by....and nothing....but, I happened to look up and saw this across the street....

  ....I think Joe has been "holding out" from us.........I drove back to the meet-spot and in the shopping center was a Dollar Tree, so I go in to check....yep, they had the charge cord....wasn't long and Joe pulled in.....I got in and was on our way.....poor Joe....a fly 'caught in the web' and 'trapped" in a closed "environment" with no "escape" from the "torment" from putting up with me.........as far as I'm concerned, it went really well...we were able to discuss many things and can't remember a repeat in conversation....except when we went thru the intersection where the wreck happened.........anyways, I wouldn't hesitate riding with Joe at any time.....this is when we were pulling in....  ....this is an actual place....not just "props" and pics..... @Mike CHS and Teresa are real...."in the flesh" people....and they sure know how to provide a very warm "Welcome"....as we pulled in we were greeted by Maisy and Thor....just beautiful....and I got to talk to Prof Lance and Sassy too!!.....yeh, if ya invite me to your place....ya gotta expect me to talk to them.....even was able to check out the lamb "crop"......  ....I had a couple that came up for some rubbing and scratching...they really have some nice size on them and the new girl looks extremely well and the pics don't do her justice....there was sooo much to see and do that time wisked by....and being "herded" around by everybody just didn't allow me even get any dessert..........Mike please tell Teresa for me that I apologize for that, too....cause, I sure don't want her thinking so much was left and nobody liked it much....I just never got the "opportunity" to even sample....also, I didn't get but 1 deviled egg and surely would've ate the others on the plate..........but, it is like I said on friday....just way too short....I truly do appreciate the time we had and am very Thankful that all the miles were covered safely and there are "stories" to tell........It was a real pleasure meeting @Rammy and her little Lucy....we were able to talk before we sat down to eat...and she is like much faster and quicker than me.......she was out by the dinner table, then ya look up again, and she is in the kitchen....then, came the rushing out with me at the table....Teresa was a "champ" and volunteered to stay back at the house so I could eat somemore and then catch up with the others.....little Lucy hung out with me, some and I was able to talk to her too....I don't think I missed speaking to all.....except for each individual ewe....at least there are "witnesses" to the fact that there is never a "dull moment" when I'm around.........


----------



## Pastor Dave

That's gotta be Mike in his black crocs.


----------



## Mike CHS

Pastor Dave said:


> That's gotta be Mike in his black crocs.



It was. I wear those things so much that I have polka dot feet where the sun hits the holes in the shoes.


----------



## Wehner Homestead




----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## CntryBoy777

I will say this, I got a whole new "appreciation" for the amount of hard work done to get to this point, there.....and whatever the "ironman" wishes to wear is just Fine with me....
Even if he can't seem to put those animal crackers down...

  .....that's what is in the bag, on his hip....too much "actions with strangers" kept from getting up close with sooo much moving around and the sounds....


----------



## Mike CHS

It was nice to be able to show our little place to folks that already know what it takes for people that are just starting the learning curve while getting it done at the same time.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I dont knock the crocs. I have an identical pair in size 12.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> It was nice to be able to show our little place to folks that already know what it takes for people that are just starting the learning curve while getting it done at the same time.


Well, I complain and whine about these little "bumps" we have here and % of incline....but, working on your "hills" over there would be a real "shownuff" challenge..... @Latestarter and I talked about it as we pulled out and both of us were really impressed....course the carts do make a huge difference, than walking....and ya didn't have them to use during much of it, so it has been amazing the job y'all have done....and especially to be able to have a real 3D picture of it all as a reference is really nice.....


----------



## Baymule

I am so glad that y'all got to meet and have a good time together. A real BYH fun time!


----------



## farmerjan

Glad you all got to spend some time together and enjoyed your Fast trip.  On another subject, Didn't you have a meeting with the lawyer last Friday?  Any news?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Now, I'll just sewanee!!.....I did leave that "ball on the tee", didn't I?.....I sure do apologize for that and hope all will forgive me for the oversite....I did get "grilled" at Mike's and told them about the meeting, so here we go....
The file of evidence has been recorded at the clerk's office and it is complete, except for the Doc's deposition....it was scheduled, but the opposing lawyer had to reschedule and that has of yet not taken place....so, I asked him....how does the case look to ya now?.....he said that it was a very good at winning....he thinks it could be possible to win without Doc, but with Doc it paints her into a very small box to even move around in.....I told him that I don't want to win by the preponderance of the evidence....but, I wanted to remove all doubt....he said the texts were very telling.........so, maybe the craziness here may well be worth it.....only time will tell....and I sure wish I could shake all of yas hand and give ya a big hug..........for all the support thru difficult times....but, it ain't over just yet....sure don't wanna get started "counting chicks" just yet....


----------



## farmerjan

Glad to know that at least there is some positive to the case.  I realize that it is not done, but I am sure that it is a bit of a load off your mind that someone has seen the evidence of your story and feel that you are justified in feeling the way you do.  I know you are smart to not count your chickens, but I hope that you can at least sleep a little better knowing that you will at least get a fair shake in all this.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks!! @farmerjan ....it certainly is...and either way it goes I'll deal with the outcome....but, I will have my say on record....


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Now, I'll just sewanee!!.....I did leave that "ball on the tee", didn't I?.....I sure do apologize for that and hope all will forgive me for the oversite....I did get "grilled" at Mike's and told them about the meeting, so here we go....
> The file of evidence has been recorded at the clerk's office and it is complete, except for the Doc's deposition....it was scheduled, but the opposing lawyer had to reschedule and that has of yet not taken place....so, I asked him....how does the case look to ya now?.....he said that it was a very good at winning....he thinks it could be possible to win without Doc, but with Doc it paints her into a very small box to even move around in.....I told him that I don't want to win by the preponderance of the evidence....but, I wanted to remove all doubt....he said the texts were very telling.........so, maybe the craziness here may well be worth it.....only time will tell....and I sure wish I could shake all of yas hand and give ya a big hug..........for all the support thru difficult times....but, it ain't over just yet....sure don't wanna get started "counting chicks" just yet....



Exactly, how do you define 'winning"?


----------



## CntryBoy777

greybeard said:


> Exactly, how do you define 'winning"?


Not getting tossed off of the land and there to be some discussions towards a settlement.....


----------



## Bruce




----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Not getting tossed off of the land and there to be some discussions towards a settlement.....



Interesting. 
If I had lived here, basically for nothing for over a decade, I would have ethical problems doing it here, that is, expect my siblings to not expect to relieve the same thing that I had already received, accepted or taken.  


Do your siblings deserve any less than what you have already received? 
Perhaps, it's their turn to live there and do as they see fit for 12-13 years? 
I assume you mean that "discussions toward a settlement" would include that fact.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, since ya wasn't in on...nor have I ever posted....the original "agreement" from its beginning and will not post anything about it either....so, every scenario ya can come up with will always be based on "assumptions"....there were some generalities that were shared, but not "dumb enough" to post on a forum....get real.....GB.....


----------



## Mini Horses

While living there "free" (no such thing )  could mean no rent paid....may be part of the "settlement" mentioned, I would sure expect that taking full care of person there & the property, would also be part of the "settlement".    It does not appear that other siblings shared in the never ending day to day efforts.

Have (gladly) cared for two family members through sickness until passing.  No siblings BUT-- very, very, very little help from children of late husband.  They were happy not to have the responsibility.  My own children did little to assist with my mom and trust me when I tell you that 5 years of it was a HUGE toll on my own personal emotion and finances.   Not enough $$ to offset it.   ANY attorney can present costs of lawn care, house cleaning, laundry, shopping, chauffeuring, daily personal care....emotional toll is harder to put a price on.  What is having your life in "limbo" for that time worth, in addition to all else?


----------



## Latestarter

I was going to offer to purchase the home my parents are/were living in to free up that equity stake for them to use and allow them to continue to live there, along with me, rent free. My father is now dead, and I haven't spoken to my mother since before he died. That offer was never made and will never be made. I have no parents and no inheritance to worry about. So no fighting to deal with down the road. Just fine with me.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, since ya wasn't in on...nor have I ever posted....the original "agreement" from its beginning and will not post anything about it either....so, every scenario ya can come up with will always be based on "assumptions"....there were some generalities that were shared, but not "dumb enough" to post on a forum....get real.....GB.....


I only said what I could Not do.  That, is my agreement, with myself.
You can and probably will do whatever you wish. 

An analogy...
My daughter is the only one of my 4 children that wanted to go to college. I paid (cash) for most of her college costs.
Her brothers did not want to go to college but each just went to work, got married, raised their families. I've helped them occasionally when they needed it, but nowhere cumulatively near the amount it cost me to send daughter to college. 

Now that I'm much older, I have made each of my children understand approximately what (and how much) they each will get upon my demise. My daughter and her brothers know, that there is no 'share and share alike' in their portion of my will, & that the 5 figure ($$,$$$) amount that she got for college years ago will be deducted from her share, and she's not only good with it, she insists it be that way.  My sons would probably not gripe if it (1/2 my estate) was equally shared 4 ways (my wife gets the other 1/2)  but  my daughter would not stand for it. I raised them as I was raised and it stuck. 
.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Obviously your family's "ways" are much different than ours and it may seem unethical to you....but, it sure doesn't make ya right....I've spent blood, sweat, tears, and my own money here and am the only one that has done so....I was the one that put my life on hold to be here for them.....the other 2 did nothing.....my being here kept them from being in a nursing facility and that big expense.....if there was an outatanding bill, I bet they'd be asking for me to put in more....I may be "unethical" in your definition of that word, but don't try to "fit" your "standards" to my life....I surely don't do it to you....so, ya can say...or print....whatever ya wish, but as far as i am concerned this topic in this discussion is over.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

We lost Star about this time yesterday........we had gone to town and came back and had quite a few bags to hump up stairs....got em all put away and changed clothes....got to looking for the goats and saw Comet looking for acorns, but was running around and looking....didn't see Lightning, but didn't think too much about it....I was more concerned for Star....well, I didn't see her so got to looking harder....I saw some strange movement in the shadows and then Lightning in the duck yard....so, I hollared for Joyce to come help and we got the Boys back to the goat house and locked them in the pen.....it appears that Star was hit in the head by a falling limb and had been struggling to get up, but was at the end of exhaustion.....so, we just eased her misery and let her rest....she will always be the "founding Queen" for our little place and she certainly taught us a whole lot.....


----------



## RollingAcres

I'm sorry to hear about Star...


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm sorry to hear that bit of news.  I know that one was special for you.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It will take some time to get used to her not being there, but it will make it so much easier....I won't have to step in when the Boys would tag-team her....especially during estrus, and being a pygmy it is a monthly cycle.....also to make sure she got her share of the pellets and minerals.....I'll post some more on her a little later....with some old pics when we first got them.....riding in a swimming pool, inside the van.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I'm so sorry to hear about Star.  She was a special ol' gal and will live long in your memories!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I’m so sorry to hear about Star. I realize that you still helped her along but I’m glad it wasn’t the stressful decision that you anticipated it being prior.


----------



## Hens and Roos

sorry to hear


----------



## Mini Horses

RIP little Star.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> .it appears that Star was hit in the head by a falling limb and had been struggling to get up, but was at the end of exhaustion


A freak accident took her after you had brought her back recently. That is so sad. 
 for you and Joyce.


----------



## goatgurl

that hard decision was taken out of your hands.  i'm so sorry, hugs to you and joyce.


----------



## Devonviolet

I’ve been catching up on your journal, and saw what happened to dear, little Star.  It just breaks my heart, that it happened and you had to help her to rest. But you did the best possible thing for her.  I’m so glad you got to be with her in the end.


----------



## farmerjan

It is always hard to lose the "first one" and I hope it will make it easier for you knowing that you really didn't have a choice to make.  It was her time, and you were able to take care of her.  Once you get things settled there, one way or another, then you can make plans on what direction to go.  She will always be a part of your "farm" and your heart.


----------



## Latestarter

Really sorry Fred. I know you've been anticipating and dreading this and your hand got forced... Star is in a restful place now and is no longer suffering from anything.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks so very much to all of you!!.........but, one thing about this ole girl....she sure did have some spunk for her small self.....here are some pics of her and the Boys coming home with us.....
 
   the one with her hooves on grass was going from the field to the van......here are a few more....


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> but don't try to "fit" your "standards" to my life....I surely don't do it to you.



I don't think either of us has to worry about that happening....... in either aspect.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

You gave her a good life!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> here are some pics of her and the Boys coming home with us


Goat AND cat walk!


----------



## RollingAcres

Glad you were able to give her a good life.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It sure has been steamy here the past few days and we have some chances of rain this wknd and thru wednesday of next week with temps falling some, but next thursday they are calling for a high of 76° with partly cloudy skies....maybe...just maybe Fall may finally get here..........it would be nice to be able to get a few things taken care of here, so no matter the result we get, we'll be prepared to do what we have to....it would be nice to stay busy instead of being cooped up in the AC most of the time.........we'll make the best out of whatever position we are in and keep taking life 1 day at a time....


----------



## Mike CHS

I was just looking at a longer term weather map and would you believe that Florence is meandering around in the Atlantic heading south southeast and has about a 20% chance of growing back to some gale force winds in about a week or so.

I've been cutting quite a bit the last couple of days but it has been high 90's so I'm stopping around 2:00 at the latest.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have to get out there and drop the deck off the rider so it will fit in the back of the truck and I can take it to the shop to get it fixed....will take the opportunity to change blades and grease fittings too.....I sure can't use the push mower much anymore for any large piece of ground.....


----------



## farmerjan

Mike CHS said:


> I was just looking at a longer term weather map and would you believe that Florence is meandering around in the Atlantic heading south southeast and has about a 20% chance of growing back to some gale force winds in about a week or so.
> 
> I've been cutting quit a bit the last couple of days but it has been high 90's so I'm stopping around 2:00 at the latest.



If Florence comes back to the coast in this area someone will kill her!!!!!!She did enough damage that she deserves to be dead.


----------



## Bruce

No hurricanes showing in the Atlantic at this time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

A debt of gratitude needs be conveyed to @Latestarter , last saturday on our excursion....he shared some of his lamb meat with us and I fixed some today.....Thanks for dinner Joe!!....

  I marinated them for about an hour....put some olive oil in the cast iron skillet and seared them....the onions were sauteed in butter separately and then put on top of chops and into a 325° oven....about 10 mins and it was dinner time. Joyce is still talking about just how wonderful it is....she has eaten quite a bit of lamb in her days and she said it was better than any she has ever had before....she is anxious for the lamb tacos....


----------



## Latestarter

Very nicely done Fred! So glad that you both enjoyed them.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm glad you guys enjoyed that.


----------



## RollingAcres

Yummy!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has been several days that I've updated, so here goes....in the past 2days we've gotten 1.6" of rain....I did minimal to keep the aches at bay....the ground is super soggy and perfect to dig a trench and some post holes....can't dig those just yet, but sure would like to.........the temps are going down to the tolerable catagory, so intending on getting some clean-up and burning done as the body allows.........the Boys are looking for Star less and less....but, Lightning still calls to her a couple of times a day.....they are a whole lot less confrontational without her here......we did thaw out a chub of the lamb meat and made some burritos....were gonna have tacos, but no lettuce....so, made them into burritos....they were really wonderfully Delicious!!.....Gabbie is fully "on board" with it too......


----------



## goatgurl

I guess when the smoke clears and all is settled we'll see a sheep or two in your future too.  glad the boys are starting to do ok without star.  I know that was so hard for you.


----------



## RollingAcres

I know you miss Star.

I think we are due for some Gabbie pics.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has been a dark dreary and rainy day here today....which means we were on a "rainy day schedule".....feed goats inside and limit somebody's outside time....Joyce had to run to town and while she was gone....somebody kept her chair warm for her......

    .....this is still one of her favorite inside games....Joyce is at the bottom of the stairs tossing the ball to her....  ....the weather is such that we had to enjoy the bright and sunny mood of Gabbie to light up the indoors today....she is just a few wks away from her birthday.....it is extremely hard to believe that she is almost a year old.....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> she is just a few wks away from her birthday


 Can't be!!!!

Such a beautiful dog she is


----------



## RollingAcres

She's going to be so spoiled on her birthday. Oh wait, she is already spoiled! Lol


----------



## Mike CHS

She just keeps getting prettier.

I didn't give Sassy and Lance the balls that you brought up until tonight.  They love those things.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> She just keeps getting prettier.
> 
> I didn't give Sassy and Lance the balls that you brought up until tonight.  They love those things.


I was wondering about that, but don't like to be pushy...I figured that when ya had time to break them out that they would be a big hit....they will definitely hold their focus and every ping burns energy.....


----------



## Bruce

Oh, oh!! Can I send Gabby an XL dog bed for her birthday????


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Oh, oh!! Can I send Gabby an XL dog bed for her birthday????


She already sleeps on a queen sized bed with me....just hold onto it and she can sleep on it when I make it up there for a visit.....


----------



## Bruce

I'm not holding my breath on that one! But y'all would be MOST welcome if it comes to pass.


----------



## CntryBoy777

One thing is for sure @Bruce .....it won't be in the winter time.....


----------



## Bruce

Only if it is Southern Hemisphere winter time!

That is best anyway, not a lot to do in the super cold and snow. Much more interesting in the late spring, early summer.


----------



## CntryBoy777

This was the second day with sunshine and finally getting some drying out done.....the Boys are glad and there's another that is thrilled to death to not have to have her paws wiped to come in.....she stayed on "ready" and got her "excercise"........

     ......I know...I....know, I keep talking about her shoulders, but to me they are impressive....I also was wanting to let ya see the changes in her markings.....the "stripes" between the ears are becoming more distinct......


----------



## Bruce

Looks like that disk is Livin' the ROUGH life!


----------



## Baymule

Gabbie is such a pretty gal.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

The girl that Oscar and Sophie came from has a litter of unregistered pups. Looks like most will be similar in coloring to Gabbie. I resisted. I love them but I really think Halo is the right fit for us. 

As always though... Gabbie!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got a pic of Ms KiKi..... ....she will tell ya that she is in charge.........the next ones are of Gabbie and she is protecting me from the "rake minion".....yes, that is my hand on the rake and the fuzzy pics are from movement.....she uses the dish to push the tines down....extremely smart.....
    .....she really does amaze us everyday..........I will update later on the "chasing of gremlins" going on here....ya just won't believe it, I tell ya....


----------



## Bruce

She uses tools to protect her face! Smart dog.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We got a notice today in an email, that Gabbie has been registered with AKC.....I meant to mail it in a long time ago, but the paperwork got shuffled with some other stuff with the packing and court stuff.....so, it only really matters if she has litters, but that would be quite a ways down the road....but, if and when it does....we'll be set.....we also got our first choice on naming.....Gabrielle Bern of the Lazy A Acres.....
We had a busy day today....we went to "Trade Days" in a little town close by.....mainly, like a flea market, but some animals and canned goods...along with old tools.....Joyce buys the granddaughter in Florida those hematite neclaces to wear....so, once she got those I bought a pint of sorghum and a bag of fresh pork skins!!.....love those things!!.....
  ....I also got the blades off the mower and will replace come Mon......now, there is a leak at the hot water tank.....gotta track it down and get it fixed....we've experienced wet vac sucking up water under walls....too many times before to wish to do it again.....the "gremlins" continue to show up eveytime I turn around it seems.....


----------



## Bruce

Had to look that up. OK it is molasses to the rest of us.

Gabrielle Bern huh? So now if she is bad you have to call her that.

Sorry about the water heater leak. Do you think it is a pipe or the actual tank?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, lets just say that they are similar, but different....both are sweet and thick....made from different plants.....
Yeh....Gabrielle Bern will do well enough to let her know....its meaning is "God's able bodied one" with the "Courage of a Bear"......I know it doesn't matter to many, but I like it...
Haven't tracked anything down yet on the tank, but it appears to be suppy line related.....not gushing everywhere...thank Goodness!!.....


----------



## Bruce

Oh yeah, pipe is fixable. Tank leak is expensive replacement. Good luck!!


----------



## Baymule

Our water heater bottom fell out one night, flooded the kitchen, took a left turn, ran out in the garage to the curb and down the street!Had to get a new one to the tune of $700 plus $75 to get it installed.


----------



## Baymule

Our water heater bottom fell out one night, flooded the kitchen, took a left turn, ran out in the garage to the curb and down the street!Had to get a new one to the tune of $700 plus $75 to get it installed.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think this tank is about 7yrs old, so I wouldn't be surprised.....am surely hoping it has to do with supply line....there has been a mystery leak happening, but never very much....thought it was from the commoade on the otherside of the wall....guess not.....


----------



## Latestarter

Well, if there has to be a leak, I would prefer the water heater to a commode... justsayin...


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> the next ones are of Gabbie and she is protecting me from the "rake minion".....


Good girl Gabbie!

Hope you resolved the leak issue.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Finally got the "gremlins" out of the mower and got it back running yesterday.....and the very first thing I did was to cut inside the fence.....
 ....it was bad....but got it done..........we have rain thru here today and the temps will be dropping into the 60-70s......will run over all this fiber and chew it up some and then sow the seed. We have had some more limbs dropping and Gabbie notices anything strange in her areas.....here she is pointing one out so we can move it..... ....I thanked her for pointing it out.......


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Good girl Gabbie!!!


----------



## Bruce

Yep looks like good thick and too high for the mower grass. Always fun cutting that.

So does Gabbie think you don't see large limbs in the yard?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm not sure Bruce, but it is in her chasing the dish area.....and is politely asking for it to be removed.....I think.....


----------



## RollingAcres

That big stick is in HER yard. It needs to be removed.


----------



## Mike CHS

Yours looks like the small paddock I did last week.  I have a bagger on my mower that I only use when I am cutting fresh grass for the dry lot but I give the matted grass a couple of days to dry out and then run the mower over it with the bagger attachment on but the bags not on.  The elevated discharge really fluffs it up and lays it evenly out.  Within a couple of hours you can barely see any thatch.  I was pulling the broadcast seeder behind the mower so it sort of self covered the seed up.


----------



## Baymule

I would love to have grass to mow...… My plans for spring are to plant giant Bermuda seed in March. I have one small patch of Bermuda and crab grass, I just need it all over the place. Oh, and I have some bodacious grass in the garden!


----------



## greybeard

the crab will most likely crowd out the bermuda, as crab grass is very easy to establish in all soils and bermuda is much more difficult. The crabgrass is even pushing out my bahia and bahia is hard for anything to crowd out.


----------



## Mike CHS

Some of my best grass grows in our garden beds but they are more sheep manure than dirt.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'll be putting out rye grass....the area of the pic is in an area of bermuda and it grows very well and rampid here...tho, the choice for many here is the Tifton 44 variety, but all our fields are mixed patches of grasses and weeds....lots of broom sage, as it is called here....


----------



## Baymule

I'm ok with the crab grass, the sheep like it. That pasture is a pretty good mix of bahia, Bermuda, crab and chicory.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We actually got to see Gabbie in "action" yesterday....I was taking her out for some tossing some with her....it has become the "routine" to do so before feeding the Boys....when she got to where we keep the garbage can, there were 2 dogs loose and running around.....she slammed the dish down and bristled up from head to tail and went after them chasing them back out the drive.....I heard some yelps, but Gabbie wasn't the one yelping....after they were off the property she quickly returned to check on us.....she is definitely a force to deal with.....just glad she is on my side....


----------



## Bruce

Kick their butts off the property but doesn't leave herself, what a perfect dog!


----------



## Latestarter

Nice!   Good girl Gabbie!


----------



## Mike CHS

That shows a lot of control for a pup that age.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Go Gabbie!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

She continues to amaze us....and she is getting much better at riding too.....will be increasing the length before long, but it is much better......she has to be in the front seat and have her ball with her so she can chew it when nervous.....


----------



## Bruce

DW has to be in the front seat as well, doesn't need a ball though.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Gabbie has got her priorities straight!  Clear the area and return to home base.  What a gal!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya know, I wish that I could do things like others....if something breaks ya replace the part and go on with business....it just doesn't happen that way for me....it seems that fixing things is like chasing "gremlins" and until they are captured and contained, it is an ongoing process of replacing other things that seemingly don't work now either.....here is the latest example of this.....awhile back I mowed the 2 fields and pulled the mower to its spot and turned it off....a couple of days later I was going to cut some more over towards the pond....wouldn't start....tried jumping it off, no go....I started checking it out with the seat safety switch I couldn't make sense of the results, so I took it to the shop and asked the guy about it....he tested it, got the same result and told me it wasn't good....so, $5 later I was on the way home to put it in and start cutting....got it back in, turned the key and nothing....talked to my brother and he said check the fuses....well, I looked and looked and couldn't find them, so he told me that he would come down and look at it.....he did and it took him a bit to find 1 fuse, but he said he thought it could be the starter solenoid....so, he took it off and was testing it, but he disconnected it and pulled it out, before checking it with power running to it....so, he put it back in and tested it....yep it was no good....this means that I have to take it off before taking and matching it up at the repair place....get that done, sit in the seat and it cranked right up.....rode down to the field fence gate and was ready to tackle the grass....reved up the engine and pulled the PTO.....nothing, so back to the house....let it run to charge the battery up some and decided to get off and look to see if there was anytbing going on with the PTO at all.....pulled the knob and it ran....got on and pulled away from the gravel and pulled it again....nothing.....by now I'm getting just a bit perturbed....I tried again sitting still on level ground and it started turning, but I noticed the deck was shaking a bit much.....so, I knew the blades needed replacing and so I dropped the deck to check it.....they were in really bad shape.....
 ....I got the blades replaced and scraped the deck, along with greasing and lubricating it....put it back on and gave it a try....same thing....I double checked all the wiring and plugins making sure of good connections....tried, same....went back to the seat switch and the legs on this switch aren't the same as the other switch.....so, a little "redneck" engineering and the "gremlin" was cornered and captured..........now I'm expecting this waterline to fall apart in my hands when I get to changing it out.....it hasn't leaked a drop for 2 days now, but sure ain't gonna push it much longer....


----------



## Latestarter

yup... those blades are pretty much shot. They look even worse than mine do/did when I change them... Hope it keeps running for you this time... or NEXT time as it were.


----------



## Mike CHS

Fred you aren't the only one that runs in to that kind of thing.  If I run into something that I'm not sure about, I call in reinforcements. I even have a tractor mechanic that makes house calls for a reasonable price.   It usually winds up cheaper than fixing something that I messed up trying to fix.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm certainly not gifted when it comes to working on machines and engines, but sometimes the ole pocket dictates that I have to try....this didn't turn out too bad tho....$5 for seat switch, $20 for solenoid, and $40 for the blades....it should get me thru this season anyway....until we get an answer, anyway. We have cooler temps here now, so can at least get some burning done and clean up....really tired of just sitting around....


----------



## greybeard

Seat switches on any mower brand made by MTD are easy to trouble shoot. It's a normally open switch, meaning the contacts in the switch are open (off) when operator is in the seat. If in doubt, unplug the 2 wires where their terminal  connects to the seat switch and the unit should start and the pto switch should work if the problem is the seat switch. On many non MTD mowers (Kubota for instance) the seat switch is a normally closed switch. On those, to trouble shoot, you would stick a U shaped wire into the seat switch terminal to jumper it..for testing only of course.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> On those, to trouble shoot, you would stick a U shaped wire into the seat switch terminal to jumper it..for testing only of course.


Of course! 

Geez Fred, those blades look so bad you probably didn't even recognize the new blades as the right ones! Sorry it was such a PITA. Been there, done that, just not with the garden tractor. If you want to make some good ol' @CntryBoy777 lemonade out of that situation, consider that you don't need to use it all winter to blow snow after mowing season is over  If you think fixing something this time of year is no fun, it is WAY less fun when you can't do the work with gloves on and can't feel your fingers without the gloves.


----------



## Latestarter

Well Bruce... I would think/hope that the garden tractor is now retired from pushing snow... With that 4 wheel drive tractor and FEL, you now have the equipment to do it up right. Now, you just need to build a nice heated bldg to keep that diesel powered tractor in so that you can get it started at sub zero temps.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There is a whole lot that I'm thankful for @Bruce and certainly can add those to the list....I've been under a car during cold here replacing the clutch while it was snowing, so I do know about numb hands and fingers playing with metals and the burn that comes when they thaw out. I'm thankful too, that there is much more room to work on the mower than any vehicle made today.........I just couldn't imagine being in that kind of climate other than to visit....it just isn't my cup of tea and am thankful that the south hasn't sent me packing as of yet.....


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> Well Bruce... I would think/hope that the garden tractor is now retired from pushing snow... With that 4 wheel drive tractor and FEL, you now have the equipment to do it up right. Now, you just need to build a nice heated bldg to keep that diesel powered tractor in so that you can get it started at sub zero temps.


I don't push snow, I throw it. I might revisit that when the garden tractor gets old but it is only maybe 3 years old now. Not getting a blower for the real tractor. WAY too much money. If I were cleaning roads and people's driveways for money I would consider it.

Not building a heated tractor shed either! The barn needs a bazillion $$ of work to get it back to "pretty good". Don't know if that will happen.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

DH plugs our tractors in before he goes into work in the morning so they are ready to use when he gets off that night if he needs to use one of them...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got both of the fields cut today, but had to wait til noon for the grass to dry and not long after I parked the rider the moisture sent this way by the Texas "clan" arrived and is suppose to hang around til sometime Monday....with the cooler temps the grass sure won't be growing very fast. It was a fairly windy day and that always has the goats on edge. Gabbie insisted on going outside last night a little after midnite, so I got dressed to take her out and when she went thru the door she began raising Cain....it was all I could do to hold her, but then I heard what she was alerting to....coyotes..so, I let her bark and sniff around....checked on the Boys and they were both laying on the deck...watching her...they have learned to heed her alerts and have seen her chase other animals away from their pen and have relaxed quite a bit around her.....especially since we don't allow her to run and bark at them thru the fence. I was looking forward to the Bluegrass Festival in town today, but when I got up the knee and foot was too painful to go and walk or stand on to it....I just took a pain pill and cut grass.....
I have been searching to find out what kind of grass this might be.....
 ......I know it is just the seed head, but if anyone can help, I'd sure appreciate it.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't recognize that one.


----------



## Baymule

Looks like quack grass.


----------



## CntryBoy777

....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!....to our Gabbie.....she is a year old today, but it is rainy and 48° outside right now.....it will have to be an inside kind of day.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Happy Birthday Gabbie!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hard to believe she's a year old already - time flies!  Happy Birthday Gabbie!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

frustratedearthmother said:


> Hard to believe she's a year old already - time flies!  Happy Birthday Gabbie!!


We feel the same way FEM....of course we didn't actually get her until Dec, but it still doesn't seem like it has been that long ago we were bringing her home....she has really come a long way in a very short period of time.....


----------



## farmerjan

Yeah, hard to believe that she has already been with you over 10 months.... And what a beautiful dog she has turned out to be.


----------



## goatgurl

happy birthday beautiful Gabrielle.  what an awesome lady you've grown into.


----------



## Bruce

I seem to have misplaced my invitation to Gabbie's B-day party 
Happy Birthday Gabbie!


----------



## Mike CHS

She is about as pretty a birthday girl as I've seen in awhile.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks to all of ya!!.....here is a bonus pick....

  ....and @Southern by choice says that GSDs aren't lap dogs.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Love it!


----------



## Baymule

Happy Birthday Gabbie!!!


----------



## Bruce

I think she fit in a lap a lot better last December!


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> View attachment 53354  ....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!....to our Gabbie.....she is a year old today, but it is rainy and 48° outside right now.....it will have to be an inside kind of day.....


Oh I missed Gabbie's birthday! Happy belated birthday sweet Gabbie!


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Thanks to all of ya!!.....here is a bonus pick....
> View attachment 53378  ....and @Southern by choice says that GSDs aren't lap dogs.....


Love it! Large breed dogs are the best lap dogs ever! Especially on cold days, they keep you warm!


----------



## goatgurl

just checking in to see how things are in your world..


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @goatgurl !!.....everything is okay, for the most part....it was 39° here this morning, so a bit chilly with a fairly stiff wind. Really getting tired of this "limbo" crap and now with it getting cold....most of the appareal for it is in storage, so it is getting very old....really quick......


----------



## goatgurl

its in the mid 50's here today, I still haven't turned the heat on but did breakdown and put on a long sleeved shirt today.  hoping I can hold out till the 1st of nov.  its a silly game that I play with myself.  I sure hope limbo gets over soon and you and joyce can start living your life again.  hope you labeled the box your winter clothes are in.


----------



## CntryBoy777

goatgurl said:


> its in the mid 50's here today, I still haven't turned the heat on but did breakdown and put on a long sleeved shirt today.  hoping I can hold out till the 1st of nov.  its a silly game that I play with myself.  I sure hope limbo gets over soon and you and joyce can start living your life again.  hope you labeled the box your winter clothes are in.


I had to lite the pilot this morning on the heater downstairs and gonna have to get some propane delivered, but only 100gals.....it is the minimum delivery....cause if we leave I don't want pay for another's gas. Our portable electric heaters are in storage and the boxes aren't marked for the clothes per se....cause Joyce used them as padding and space fillers in boxes of breakables....ya just don't think of those things when it is 90-100° in June and July.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know some are wondering what is going on and if I'm still kicking.....so, this is to let ya know that I am. It has been a crazy period and we've been dealing with more than we wish to.....we have dismantled the Lazy A** Acres as we said goobye to the Boys this evening....a very hard thing for me to do.....they will at least be able to stay together and are going to a farm to eat kudzu, vines, and underbrush....be kept in a big barn and cared for, at least. It has come to health issues and have "pulled the plug" on staying here and the whole legal issues. I haven't left the group and really don't plan to, but hopefully....ya will understand that the emotions are still pretty raw here and heading out this next week doesn't leave much time to bring things to a close.....no real plans yet, other than to visit the grndkids and look around some.....I just ask for ya to understand for not hanging around and answering further questions at this time.....it might be a couple of wks before ya hear from me again here.....take care!!....and sure do appreciate the support.....


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## frustratedearthmother

Thoughts and prayers are with you.  Sure hoping you land in a great place and can get back here to your friends!


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Mike CHS

You guys just take care of each other and know that we are here when you get back.


----------



## Bruce

Sorry to hear it Fred. Sometimes we gotta make those hard to make decisions. Please do keep us apprised 'cause we care about you and Joyce and Gabbie.


----------



## goatgurl

fred please know that you and joyce will be in my prayers.  let us know you're ok somewhere down the line.  you'll know when.  don't forget that we care about what happens to you and want what you deem best.  give miss gabbie a hug and a snuggle from me.  i'll miss you're smiling face


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Prayers and hugs! I hate this for you but know that you prayed for clarity. It’ll all come together! Try not to be a stranger. Ya know we have to get our Gabbie fix!! (And of course updates on you and Joyce.) If you don’t have internet access, try to update LS once in awhile so we at least know you are okay.


----------



## RollingAcres

Sorry to hear of your situations. Please know that we all wish you and Joyce well and that we hope to hear from you soon once things settled a bit.


----------



## Latestarter

Sorry Fred... Hind sight is a ways away yet, but when it comes around, I hope it shows what's happening right now as the best thing. You know how to reach me and you can feel free to do so as you wish. I'll try to touch base with you here after a bit as I doubt you need me buggin' you right now. Let me know if I can do anything to help.


----------



## Baymule

Life is an adventure with mountains and valleys. There are sad times and happy times, good and not so good. Through it all, life is good. You have each other, Gabbie and you have us. We will be here when you check in again.


----------



## farmerjan

I didn't get the alerts for your journal, as I don't get some others on a regular basis. So I went looking for your latest post and found this....  I am so sorry that it has come to this at this time...but maybe there is a silver lining in this cloud, a little bit down the road.  Love and prayers to you both and if you need anything, please find a way to get in touch with me;  I will do what ever I can to help you both.


----------



## Rammy

Fred, if you need anything, LS has my number. I will  be keeping you in my thoughts. I also have not been getting alerts for your thread and just now saw this. Hope all is well with you, Joyce, and Gabbie.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have found a place to rent for the time being, but haven't been able to get in it as yet....but are anxious to do so........still staying with family at the moment....and thought ya would enjoy a few pics of Gabbie having fun on a trampauline with the grand-daughter that is 8yrs old.....

  
....here are some of her resting.........she is doing really well with the strangers, children, and other dogs....it has been a shock, but sure am glad that she is so accepting of others. Sure hope everybody is doing well and will be attempting to catch up on things after we get into our own place.....Love Ya All!!!.....


----------



## Baymule

Good to hear from you.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

So good to hear from you!!! You’ve crossed my mind a lot lately and I’m so glad you checked in!!


----------



## Mike CHS

It's great seeing that something positive is going your way. 

Give us a call if we can do anything.


----------



## farmerjan

So glad to hear things are "okay" for now.  How is the health issue that sorta was the catalyst that pushed you to make a move?   Will you still pursue the issue with the lawyer?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Glad you stopped in to catch us up...hope you get into your new place soon.


----------



## Rammy

If you need anything let me know.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> she is doing really well with the strangers, children, and other dogs


 I'm surprised she didn't freak when the GD bounced her on the trampoline. 

REALLY glad to hear from you, about where is the rental?
As others said (typed?) call if I can do anything for y'all. And yeah I was thinking about you just this afternoon.


----------



## promiseacres

Praying for you guys. glad you're in a good place at this time.


----------



## RollingAcres

Hey Fred, hope all is well with you. We missed having you here on BYH and more importantly we missed seeing Gabbie lol.
Just want to stop in to wish you and Joyce a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Rammy

Same here. If your up this way, look me up. I plan on fixing a turkey for Thanksgiving. Your more than welcome to come by . Hope you and yours are doing ok.  Thinking about y'all.


----------



## Latestarter

Sharing the well wishes Fred. I know this isn't where you planned to be come the holidays, but it is what it is. Hope you and the family (Joyce and Gabbie) are well.


----------



## farmerjan

Think about you often and try to take your ability to cope with things and apply it to things here with us...
Any news on when you will be able to move into the rental house?

Hope that you have a good Thanksgiving with your extended family.


----------



## Mike CHS

I have had communication with Fred but I'll leave it up to him to update his status.  I'm just happy that everyone is keeping him in their thoughts.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks for the well wishes, thoughts, and concerns!!....things are still up in the air right now tho....and it seems that nerves are fraying and patience is waning here with the family....we will be here thru the holiday, but probably not long after that. The rental has been a real fiasco and are just being strung along with excuses....going to check with a realtor that we know today and see if we can get something started there. It is as Mom would say....things have to get better....cause they can't get much worse. I'll try to update more often, but getting some quiet time is difficult right now.....


----------



## Bruce

Fred. I've been thinking about you and yours pretty often.


----------



## promiseacres

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Happy Thanksgiving! Hope everything settles down for you both soon!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Happy Thanksgiving Fred!  Sorry you're not where you want to be yet - but I'm sure it will happen!  Hang in and give Gabbie a big ol' hug!


----------



## CntryBoy777

You all are so kind and I sure hope all have a great holiday and don't get too stuffed on the fixins....tho, some of ya will surely over endulge..............


----------



## Baymule

Hope things improve for you soon. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mike CHS

We aren't even doing a turkey but baking a chicken instead.  We are all thinking of you and hoping things get resolved soon.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Wishing you a blessed Thanksgiving, Fred. Hang in there


----------



## farmerjan

Hope that you can have a happy Thanksgiving.  I'm sure Gabby will enjoy it if she gets a little sneak treat....
Maybe December will be the "magic month for you"


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Prayers haven’t stopped! Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here are some pics of Gabbie....of course playing with her Favorite toy....

  
  
She has really been a Champ thru all of the many changes that have been presented....however, Callie hasn't been as fortunate.....and both are ready to get settled away from the noise and commotion that seems to be a daily occurrance for now. We continue to look for alternatives and hopefully things will workout sooner rather than later.....


----------



## Baymule

I hope things smooth out for you soon.


----------



## Latestarter

that things settle down sooner rather than later Fred


----------



## Bruce

Same from me! I've been thinking about you. At my sister's house. Her son's dog's favorite game is chasing the ball in the house. Split level so we can throw the ball up or down from the kitchen area. She's almost insatiable, always happy to bring it back for another toss. So of course I think of Gabbie and of course that also means you and Joyce.

to all


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just a quick update.....we were preapproved for a home loan today and put an offer on a piece of property.....
  
It has quite a bit of work to be done inside....mainly walls and floors....but, owners are in the process of getting it done along with a few others.....we did make an offer on it with a date of completion.....the barn is 2 stories, but wasn't used for animals....the bottom was a workshop and unsure about the top....no ladder to get up there and look....there is 2.8 acres of land with it and it is fenced with 6"x6"x48" knotted wire....the wood is just for looks. If we do get it, it will be a really good deal for this area and more land than with anything else around close in price. The inside is already wheelchair accessible and the rooms fairly large. I just wanted to share some positive news for a change and let ya know that we are still here......


----------



## frustratedearthmother

THAT is some fantastic news!!!   Hope the offer is accepted and you get to claim it for your very own!


----------



## Rammy

That you get it  which Im sure you will.  That you got preapproved and found a place of your own  That you will finally have a place to call home!


----------



## Mike CHS

We have our fingers crossed.  Is this one down in Florida?


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is @Mike CHS the address is out of Webster, Florida.


----------



## Latestarter

Yeah Fred, I noticed the Ocala, FL realtor stamp on one of the pics. Don't guess I'll be driving over for a visit any time soon. Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## promiseacres

prayers it works out!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Cool beans...you will be near  us in florida,  one hour 39min.....


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Prayers it all works for the good!


----------



## Latestarter

Fred's a great guy B&B. If you get to meet with him, I'll vouch for him for ya!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh Joe, it is quite a bit further than it was...twixt here and there....but, I had to yield to another's choice in locale. It isn't exactly ideal for me, but my rompin' stompin' days have bout passed me by no matter where I might be. I really wanted to get over that way and spend a few days visiting with those in that neck of the woods, but it just never seemed to work out that way....but, I'm just a call away and we have BYH to be able to stay in touch.....
Btw....did ya get a chance to sow any rye grass out?....if not, ya can always do it in Jan-Feb too for a quick green up for Spring grazing.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Latestarter said:


> Fred's a great guy B&B. If you get to meet with him, I'll vouch for him for ya!


That would be cool, if he is going to goats, chickens and meat rabbits i can hook him up for very little $$$ when he is ready ...awsome.  @CntryBoy777  got some free critters  for you also....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Latestarter said:


> Fred's a great guy B&B. If you get to meet with him, I'll vouch for him for ya!


That would  awsome if he is looking into wanting any goats, chickens and meat rabbits i can hook him up for very little $$$ when he is ready ...... some i will be even give him, and live stock is much cheaper in this area, worth hauling for that short of a drive


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I appreciate that @B&B Happy goats , but it will be some time before we get to that point......what kind of chickens and goats do ya have?......we wouldn't be interested in rabbits for sure......have thought about a couple of sheep instead of goats.....and anyone here surely knows that ducks would be a part of the equation too....Khaki Campbells........but, like I said it will be some time before we deal with anymore animals than Callie and Gabbie.....gotta let things settle and still have to travel back to get our stuff outta storage and handle unfinished business.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh!!....I forgot to share a couple of pics of Gabbie that I got....the first one is a real Hoot....it looks like she is watching TV....or, just needs a hand of cards to be in the picture of dogs playing poker.....

This next one has her up to her regular self....dreaming of days gone by...... ....if ya look real close ya can see that her ball is not very far away....just in case....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I raise purebreed nigerian dwarf  registered and unregistered , they do well in florida with the humidity and heat, leave leass of a mess behind, eat less and require less space....chickens are a mixture at the moment as we are rearranging things, have some RR , ...RR and some i dont know  who did whom, but they lay well, plan on new chicks in the spring...neighbor set me up with current birds..but we can get piglets cheap...when you are ready i will look up here for what you want ,prices really are cheaper...craigslist posts alot...and there are good breeders around....lets  get you moved into your mansion first lol... we have been here for almost two years.....was in south florida since  1998  ....really having a problem seeing, excuse incorrect spelling please


----------



## Goat Whisperer




----------



## Baymule

I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Mini Horses

Fred, I'm sure you know we are all praying for you to find a place where you can settle and feel at home!  Be it this or another place, it is sure to happen.  It would be nice for this one to work through so the looking can be "over".  Plus -- there's room for Gabbie and ducks to run & Joyce to garden 

 

GREAT to have you check in, we miss ya'll.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

That’s wonderful progress! Praying it works out as it’s meant too!


----------



## Hens and Roos

that it all works out well for you both!


----------



## RollingAcres

That's good news about the property and fingers crossed you get it! Thank you for sharing pics of Gabbie and updating us.


----------



## Bruce

Thanks for the pictures Fred. Sure was nice talking to you today.


----------



## farmerjan

So very glad that you have something positive to look forward to.  Sure hope that things do work out for you.  Maybe you can take a few months "off"  of the animals, go get your stuff and get the business taken care of;  get some of what needs doing in the house, then look at things and make some decisions.  Maybe a garden for a beginning, then animals when it isn't so awful hot to deal with it. 
Praying for you to get this set up and give you a place to call home that is YOURS AND JOYCES' with no others to deal with.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got some surprise pics today and thought I'd share them with ya......

  
It is a rarity to see Callie out and about during the day, but all but me were in the backyard and the complete quiet made her feel safe enough to explore.........we should know if the offer on the house is accepted or not this next week and will keep ya posted with developements...........we are just sooo ready to get to a stable situation once again.....it truly has been one helluva Ride!!......


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Life sure does have a funny way of turns and twists and ups and downs...here's  to hoping  you land on you feet soon ,...... in your new home  .....


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Bruce

Callie must be more than a bit traumatized by all this!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....her accomodations aren't very great.....and loud continuous noises keep her on edge....along with 2 dogs and another cat that she doesn't care for....the other cat guards the litter and defends her territory.....not to mention the 2yr old constantly tries to look and peep at her and touch her....he hasn't gotten slashed as of yet, but the 8yr old has....on the foot as she dangled it infront of the box that Calli resides in here.....the 2yr old is forever pulling, hitting, and stepping on Gabbie's tail and fur....and chased her in tbe backyard with a stick trying to hit her....I put a stop to that.....but, he looks to see if anyone is looking before he does and if so, then leaves her alone, but if no one is looking he does as he wishes and doesn't care about the consequences.....it is a tense stay here for sure.....


----------



## Rammy

Thats not good that kid abusing Gabbie. I would be and am upset to read that. Makes me wish even more that you soon have a house of your own soon. If I lived closer you could come here. Im so sorry all this happened to you and your being forced to start over. I know it wont be long before you will be starting on a new and better life in your new home.


----------



## Bruce

How long before you can get in the house if the offer is accepted? I know there is some work that has to be done for the closing to happen. We all gotta find an intermediate location for you to stay before you get in the house!


----------



## Baymule

Hope you can close on the house and move fast!


----------



## Pastor Dave

Sounds promising Fred. Prayers for prosperity, peace, and patience.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We should know about the offer this next week....allowing 3wks for work to be done and then inspections by us, USDA, and Florida certified inspector....which is a part of closing....but then all the paperwork has to be processed thru each area and finalized for closing, date set , and sign more papers than ya have breath to breathe.....the agent guesstimates around 60-65days to closing from now....but could be sooner if work only takes 2wks as listing agent says and all goess well without any snags, hiccups, or sidetracks along the way.....but, once the offer is accepted.........there will be a faint glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel.........


----------



## Rammy

Not a faint glimmer......a huge beaming spotlight! Go, Fred!


----------



## greybeard

Do ask your realtor about karst/sink activity in that area. The area south of Webster appears to be reasonably stable but the areas to the west, North and East, not so much.
https://fcit.usf.edu/florida/maps/pages/11100/f11158/f11158.htm

This one is zoomable:
https://fcit.usf.edu/florida/maps/pages/11100/f11158/f11158.pdf

There is a known geological formation oddity (at very least by name) probably not far. Devil's Slack Tub. It's a karst sink that is believed by divers to lead into a larger limestone cave.
http://www.caveatlas.com/systems/system.asp?ID=250&rated=true#
(click on conditions)


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks GB!! I hadn't thought about that, but noticed the area we are looking at is south of Bushnell and north of the next dot down from it....and it is east of I-75....so, it looks like we are fairly safe from that threat....thank goodness....sure would hate to buy a piece of property and have it disappear right before my eyes.....


----------



## greybeard

All the little ponds and small lakes you see across a map of central Fla is from sinkholes and karst activity...some recent, some many decades ago. I traveled over a lot of Central and Northern Fla the 2 years I lived in pcola.

A little easier to read map and updated legend, but note the period is # of sinkholes since 1948.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There certainly is a bunch of them, for sure....and the property sits between 2 wildlife refuges, so have to make sure of any particular guidelines for landowners there.....the back property line butts up to 1 of them....so, it could be similar to yours there GB with the Forest as ya neighbor.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

At least in florida if your home goes into a sink hole...it proves "you can die and take everything with you" , my sister has three sink holes on there property, so the saying has become a family joke...  the sink holes have been there for years....


----------



## RollingAcres

Fred, fingers crossed and hope you'll close on the house soon.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Without further delay.....Drumroll, please!...........................Hot off the press.....about an hour ago we found out that our offer was Accepted!!!.....     ........also, the owners are wanting to close asap.....which is just fine with us........it actually looks as if there is at least a Beam shining from the end of the tunnel and the action will be picking up relocating the Lazy A** Acres....even tho it will be scaled down a bit, we will still be around sharing the developements and of course the Adventures are sure to continue..........it will be a stretch of time before there will be more animals added, but I'm sure that there will be at least some fowl included, but probably less than we had before. We have also talked about a companion for Gabbie, but we'll have to see how everything pans out.....our $$ will be tighter, so much will depend on how the budget handles the requirements.....before a decision can be made. Anyhoo, I just wanted to share the News with ya as soon as I could....cause I know sooo many have been pulling for us thru the quagmire and everyone of ya are surely appreciated by us.....Thanks Again for the support!!!....


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Hot off the press.....about an hour ago we found out that our offer was Accepted!!! also, the owners are wanting to close asap......


So ASAP means they are going to fix the heater and A/C ASAP?? 

SUPER DUPER LIKE!


----------



## Baymule

That is wonderful news!


----------



## Mike CHS

I know today has to be one of the best ones for quite some time.  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So very happy for you and CONGRATS!!!


----------



## greybeard

Congrats.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Congratulations , so HAPPY for you, your wife and Gabbie....its been a long hard road to travel to find your home, .....    your almost there


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I am so happy for you! That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmerjan

Just got home a bit ago from a cattle meeting and have been catching up on posts.  

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!

I am so very happy for you.  You obviously will be pushing it to get going ASAP... don't know if you will make Christmas.... but shortly after that so a GREAT NEW YEAR"S PRESENT.   So very glad.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Latestarter

So happy to have good news from you Fred! That's fantastic! I know there are still things that need to be cleared... hurdles if you will, but taken in stride I just believe that you folks can get 'er done. What a great start to the new year this will be for y'all.


----------



## RollingAcres

Congrats and hoping for a smooth closing!


----------



## CntryBoy777

A few things to update ya on....1st thing is the earnest money has been overnighted to the escrow attorney, so they should get that tomorrow..........2nd is we will probably be able to use the outbuildings to store our stuff in until closing....this will sure help us, because we will be able to make a trip back to Mississippi and get our stuff from storage and can have it already on the property while waiting for the closing.....of course a release of liability will be required. I will be fixing the fairly minor issue with the pickup and if it takes care of the problem that I've been having....we will take it back up with us and it will aid us in getting things back down here.....mainly the riding mower and tools. Otherwise, we will have to spend money to rent a car to drive up and back and try to pack those things in the Uhaul to get them down here. The 3rd thing is Joyce was saying today that I could get her some chicks and ducklings for her b'day....which would be in June.....tho, she said she wanted to keep the numbers down to start with until we see about the egg market in the area..........she said maybe 5 of each. I will have to give some consideration to protecting them from the air much more than where we were....many more hawks and eagles here and being between the 2 refuges, more of the 4 legged predators too....especially panthers and gators.....


----------



## farmerjan

Fred, I really feel so good for you and Joyce.  I can't give you a fool proof way to protect the animals down the road, especially the gators, but an electrified netting surrounding the animals will keep many of the predators at bay.  Not the ones in the air, and I don't think that an electric jolt would stop a gator... I have no experience with them and honestly, don't think I would want to.  
You might want to look into some "bird netting" to put over the top of whatever type of pens you construct.  It doesn't need to be so rigid, as to discourage any bird of prey from diving down into the pen.  You would naturally be locking them up at night, so it is more of a visible barrier for a bird of prey that wants to "dive" down on them.  
Don't think that panthers would be around during the daylight hours much.... will have to see if I know of anyone that has similiar conditions to ask.


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, something I just thought of, if you can get on the internet and see if you can find any purebred chicken breeders, or the Florida Sunshine Classic show.... you could at least talk to some fellow poultry people and what they do.  Don't have to have purebred birds.... most of us that have purebreds are not "breed snobs"  and can share experiences with ANYONE who likes chickens.  I think the show is in January.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> The 3rd thing is Joyce was saying today that I could get her some chicks and ducklings for her b'day


Remember, get the chicks and ducklings then start on the coop. You know the birds grow slowly and you have PLENTY of time! 

Glad things are progressing!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @farmerjan that is a very good suggestion and will check on date and place. I have had a few ideas that I brought with me and it entails using the orange construction netting and pvc pipe....I have read that orange is a color that is highly recognized by birds of prey and is seen from a distance....by using some carabiners I can attach it to the kntted wire fence and lift it some with pvc pipe....I'm 6'2" and Joyce is 5'9" so to be able to walk around withput doing the limbo it has to be pushed up with supports.....it can be easily taken down and moved for mowing or rotational free ranging....I'm considering using some hardware cloth or boards around the bottom of the fence to keep gators and snakes at bay....also, to keep Gabbie from digging under the fence.....this sand isn't too hard for her to move ground in a short period of time....nothing like the clay we came from.........I also have had the thoughts of installing hotwire, but will just have to see exactly how things will be after paying bills. @Bruce  don't forget we already have a barn on the property, a metal carport that has 3 sides, and a storage building....this is Florida and chickens really only need a roost and protection....also, there is always CPs....the closest big town has a Tractor Supply....even tho the population is only around 2,500....lots of feed stores too.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Fred, we are north of you about a hour and a half away, we have a river three miles form us, have vast vacant land and  big huge oak tree in a pasture next to us that is a home for many hawks....our chickens.... all our neighbors chicken are free range....have only seen one swoop down and take a chick off, i have been working on our new chicken house and they are going into a fenced area to do as they want, i haven't  had any problems with any predators ...so far...i have seen oak snakes eat my neighbors eggs BUT they don't  keep the feed bags closed up well....gators like to eat dogs, and i have seen them eat big pits and other large breed, but the dogs were around the water, my goats are out whenever they want in a fenced area, we have had no problems...so far...if you are interested when you get set uo, i will bring you two weathered ND as a house warming gift. We keep "she devil" in the chicken yard with the chickens...that may deter hawks for you....just learn and watch your snakes, i have decapitated quite a few...and will continue to do so with the poisoness ones....it really hasn't  been too bad....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> don't forget we already have a barn on the property, a metal carport that has 3 sides, and a storage building....this is Florida and chickens really only need a roost and protection


You are taking all the adventure out of getting chicks!

And digging post holes is going to be WAY too easy!


----------



## CntryBoy777

@B&B Happy goats thanks for the offer and advice!!.....it will be about a year before we venture into anything other than some poultry.....I loved my Boys, but am thinking of 2-4 sheep if anything....but, if I did gets goats it would be of the meat breeds.....I do like the boer/pygmy crosses and think the blend is really good....if I went with a FB, I'm partial to the boers, but they have problems with parasites as a breed, so unsure just how a FB would do here. I was smitten by the boer personality and just how comical they are.....I know NDs are great and wonderful, but just not my cup of tea....as they say......here is my #1 boy Comet.....
 ....and here is his sidekick.... ...sure did hate to leave them behind..........so, it will be difficult to replace them.....and I think that sheep would be of greater benefit and put a bigger dent in the freezer too. It will take me a bit, but the hardware cloth would be around the bottom of the fence to keep small gators and snakes from having access to the property from the marsh behind it and any other smaller vermin that inhabits the place. I really won't know much til I'm there for a bit and watch and listen to the activity. I'm looking forward to the challenge of a new place and the new territory to adjust to.....I was born here, tho much further south, lived in this area from '01-'06....then left to take care of Mom and Dad....now, I return and hopefully this is the last move that I'll ever make.....just ready to enjoy what time is left and have fun counting it down.....once things are settled a bit we'll have to meet up if nothing else and share a meal together.....somewhere twixt there and here....maybe later in the Spring....just have to see how it is going.....


----------



## Mini Horses

CONGRATULATIONS   


It is so, so great to once again hear promise, planning and excitement in your voice.   You are doing well, despite the setbacks and disappointments you have had to endure.  Slow is good!   Let yourself, DW & Gabbie settle in and "learn the turf", make plans and budgets before getting into several animals.   That way stress will not be entering the picture for a while.   Move and settle in first.

If you must rent a vehicle to move your things, consider a van.  $$$ wise may not be a lot different.   Hey -- remember, FL has all kinds of "discounts" for seniors, military, etc.  Use them!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Hey you get the critters that make you happy, love the pictures of your goats ....never had or ate sheep. I wasn't  trying to push anything on you, you can live in any part of this state...and you're  always going to have surprises....but one thing is for certian, we are living in paradise  for parasites.....      i forgot to mention the name of our place is "THE LAST STOP" we aren't  going to move again .....


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> Hey you get the critters that make you happy, love the pictures of your goats ....never had or ate sheep. I wasn't  trying to push anything on you, you can live in any part of this state...and you're  always going to have surprises....but one thing is for certian, we are living in paradise  for parasites.....      i forgot to mention the name of our place is "THE LAST STOP" we aren't  going to move again .....


Well, I didn't mean it in a ill way....but, was just letting ya know....I'm pretty much a straight forward person, but certainly not in a rude or crude way. I took no offense to your offer in anyway and, in fact, was a bit surprised by it. I used to drive trucks and when I lived here drove for a local company and delivered and picked up raws materials all in your area and my first heart attack took place in Palatka....that was back in '05 so names aren't recalled as easily as then, but went thru Gainesville quite often to head to several different spots.....what town is in your general area there?


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> ....especially panthers and gators.....


Well, the 2 WPAs are about 1 1/2 to 2 miles in either direction from your new place so the alligators shouldn't be too much of an issue, especially if the local private ponds are full. They tend to stay in or on the banks of waterways and not often wandering into people's yards tho it does occassionally happen.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

When we have to go to lowes or do hospital stuff for husband...it's  off to Gainsville....but thoes trips eat up a day   lol I didnt  take any offense  to anything...its  all good


----------



## Mike CHS

When we lived in SC we often saw gators in the storm drain ponds all around the subdivision but we weren't far from a river and lake that was full of gators.  If you want to see a gator appear to be trying to ring a door bell just google "alligator doorbell Moncks Corner".  That was right around the corner from our old home.  The gator in this picture left of center doesn't show up well as it wasn't very big (about 6').


----------



## CntryBoy777

They say around here to check every puddle of water....cause where there is a pocket of water, there is a gator....may be a small one, but best to make sure. When we lived here before and had 3 acres...it was dry when we bought it...it was during a drought....then the rain came and it was like a retention pond as the water from the highway collected there. When we left there was about a 4' gator in it and a bunch of snappers and soft shelled turtles. The neighbors had a larger water hole on their property and lost 2 or 3 dogs to gators in the 5yrs we lived there. I saw some rather large moccasins slithering around also.....


----------



## greybeard

Closest I've had them in residence was about 400' ft from my house here on this place. It's a rare year that I don't have at least one here in one of the ponds, and there are lots of them in the river that is my Eastern border.
A little fella that I've posted a pic of before. In 04, there was one over 10' long that my father used to feed chicken to, hung off the end of a long pole. He'd come right up on the bank to grab it off the pole.



 



When I lived in Louisiana, one of my homes for about 7 years was less than 300 yards from where Bayou Cortableu and Bayou Teche intersected.  The bayous were full of them and you had to really watch yourself fishing there, but I never heard of the gators getting out far from the banks to stroll about.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Florida is full of entertainment and you don't  even have to leave home to find it.....from wildlife, to snowbirds....from loose farm animals to redneck stupidity....hard for a person not to love the land of sun, fun and parasites.... never a dull moment for sure


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here is Gabbie after a hard few hours romp in the backyard...... .....she came in and got some food and crashed.....


----------



## Rammy

Poor abused dog. How dare you let her play, be happy, and spoil her?  Too bad all dogs arent so loved!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Yes Rammy it is too bad...we have three bedrooms cat has one, dogs have another one, with crib matterss and fitted crib sheets...not spoild here ...but they are not allowed on the people furniture or get people food...


----------



## farmerjan

Since you said there is a TSC and feed stores in the area, they would be some of your best bet to ask about locals keeping chickens and such.  I had a friend in that area and have been down that way in the past.  He has passed away, but if I ever get the hankering to come down I will post a BIG notice here and maybe we can all get together....  I think that it is great that  @B&B Happy goats  is not so terribly far from you.  Nice to be able to have some friends that have somewhat similar situations....


----------



## CntryBoy777

@farmerjan well if ya get down this way ya sure have a place to stay....I would be totally upset if ya didn't spend at least a night or 2.....just PM me and we will mark the calendar and clear the schedule.....if there is a get to together we will surely pitch in with something!!.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@farmerjan  we probably  could round up a few BYH people and get together for sure !


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I saw some rather large moccasins slithering around also.


Must have been for Bigfoot!


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> When we lived in SC we often saw gators in the storm drain ponds all around the subdivision but we weren't far from a river and lake that was full of gators.  If you want to see a gator appear to be trying to ring a door bell just google "alligator doorbell Moncks Corner".  That was right around the corner from our old home.  The gator in this picture left of center doesn't show up well as it wasn't very big (about 6').
> 
> View attachment 55608


I've seen that picture with the caption; Thank God! I thought it was Jehovah's Witness!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Today was just one of those days!!....the weather was nice and there is a chance for thundershowers tomorrow....so, I got up and started working on the truck....have to replace the 2 shifting solenoids.....got everything setup and crawled under the truck to remove the pan from the transmission....had difficulty with a couple of bolts, but basically was fairly easy....then it started dripping and I was thinking that most of the fluid would be in the pan...no big deal.....after removing the 4 corner bolts the pan was detached, but the flange on the driver's side fits above and over the shifting linkage and the cable attaches to a clip right next to the side of the pan....on the other side is the exhaust pipe that connects to the converter.....there isn't enough room to wiggle the pan out or tilt and slide it either.....of course wiggling and tilting cause the fluid to slosh out....after much anguish and fluid all over my arms, I had to take a break....tho, there were several of those laying under the truck to allow blood to flow back into my arms....so, I wiggled out from under as best as I could....with coming rain the left knee is swollen and a bit sensitive right now....any how, got back under after the break and decided to undo the bolts that attach the transmission to the crossmember, jack it up some for clearence, and then get pan out finally....I tried several wrenches, but I didn't have any with me that would fit....they are in storage back in Mississippi....so, went to Wally to get a set of cheap ones....got back and the 5/8" is a hair too big and kept slipping, not wanting to round the head, I decided to run back and get some metric....get back and 14mm is too small, but the next one in the set is 17mm and it is too big.... .....I was hurting, disgusted, and covered in tranny fluid, so I decided that I would get back at it in the morning....hoping to get it done before rain comes in tomorrow....also, I am using the tarp I had covering the bed of the truck as a protector of the driveway.....so, now I have to get some cat litter to absorb the fluid and rinse it off before recovering the bed of the truck before the rain starts. I am hoping that this will fix the shifting issue that has been happening witb the truck....if it does it will save us the cost of renting a vehicle to get back up to Mississippi and get our stuff from storage....and will give us extra room to put stuff in to bring back down....mainly tools and rider.....that could save us on the size of Uhaul that we will need. Also, STA is in the process of reading and is up to the beginning of the crap a year ago....when it all started....when he reaches this point, he will have something to smile about......


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like things are going about the way I would expect them to go for me! Almost there then one thing keeps you from easily progressing. And it does it for a frustratingly long time.

Likely need a 15mm, I think my set has one of those. No 16mm since that is really close to a 5/8". 

Good luck!


----------



## Rammy

You mean @Senile_Texas_Aggie is just getting around to stalking you? What took you so long, STA?
Sorry your having problems with your truck. It might be better to rent something and your stuff that way.


----------



## Bruce

How does one know they are being stalked and how close the perpetrator is to "the end"?


----------



## Rammy

In STA's case, he tells you. Hes a very considerate stalker.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Good morning  country cowboy, im sure you got the pounding rain all night like we did....can you take the day off and rest? The weather is great if your a duck, other than that i am house  bound...still rainning here...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> How does one know they are being stalked and how close the perpetrator is to "the end"?


And when he is done stalking you he posts your picture for all to see !


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> How does one know they are being stalked and how close the perpetrator is to "the end"?


Because he likes most every post....so the "alerts" are highly increased and ya just have to click on the alert and it will take ya to the post.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> And when he is done stalking you he posts your picture for all to see !


Mine is already posted in several threads....even the "Put a Face to a Name" thread.....and several in my thread already....so, no drama about it....men aren't as sensitive as women are about those things....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Cowboy, are you watching the weather south of you....tornato warning in Tampa area, pasco and Pinellas  county.....hope it doesn't  play weather games all day...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Mine is already posted in several threads....even the "Put a Face to a Name" thread.....and several in my thread already....so, no drama about it....men aren't as sensitive as women are about those things....


True, but they are fake pictures that he posts, that's  why its so funny !


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> Cowboy, are you watching the weather south of you....tornato warning in Tampa area, pasco and Pinellas  county.....hope it doesn't  play weather games all day...


Guess ya don't know the difference between a CntryBoy and a Cowboy.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Guess ya don't know the difference between a CntryBoy and a Cowboy.....


Actually it is my brain and eyes not working together...sorry Country Man Sir, lol


----------



## CntryBoy777

No need to "sir" me....I ain't important or deserving enough for such....I'm so low on the totem pole that even the grass covers me up.....


----------



## Rammy

B&B Happy goats said:


> True, but they are fake pictures that he posts, that's  why its so funny !


The one he posted if me isnt fake.


----------



## Rammy

CntryBoy777 said:


> No need to "sir" me....I ain't important or deserving enough for such....I'm so low on the totem pole that even the grass covers me up.....


Then thats very tall grass since your over 6 ft tall!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Rammy said:


> In STA's case, he tells you. Hes a very considerate stalker.



I am on page 313.



B&B Happy goats said:


> True, but they are fake pictures that he posts, that's why its so funny !



I'll have you know that I worked really hard to get those pictures of Miss @Rammy, Miss @farmerjan, and Miss @Mini Horses!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I am on page 313.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have you know that I worked really hard to get those pictures of Miss @Rammy, Miss @farmerjan, and Miss @Mini Horses!


 must be hard peeking through bushs and climbing trees to get good pictures and not be seen.


----------



## Latestarter

STA is a fairly resourceful gentleman!


----------



## farmerjan

I clicked on the post I made, that STA liked on this thread.... and after reading it was almost laughing.  It was in Jan 2018 and we were talking about the cold and all the weather staying to the south....and how DRY we were and worries about a drought for spring pastures.....should've kept my mouth shut.... instead of the drought we were worrying about, we got nearly twice the normal rainfall and making hay was a nightmare because there was TOO MUCH water and not enough dry days to get it made over much of the summer....What do they say about being careful what you wish for.....
And now it is snowing....
 stay tuned for the next chapter.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Latestarter said:


> STA is a fairly resourceful gentleman!


And polite too !  Nicest stalker we have !


----------



## Rammy

Now if I could only be stalked by Owen Wilson.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> Now if I could only be stalked by Owen Wilson.


Can i get a hell YES .....  go get em Rammy.....that dude is a stud muffin !  No offence to our BYH gentlemen ment


----------



## farmerjan

I don't have TV so I don't know who Owen Wilson is.....


----------



## Rammy

Hes a movie actor. 




 

His brother is Luke Wilson. Owen is cuter.


----------



## farmerjan

Guess  you can tell I don't go to movies either....

I'm not so much into blonde men;   "tall, dark, and  cowboy looking"  are my type.  Guess I am showing my age as Tom Selleck is one....  I also had a thing for Patrick Swazey;    and Sam Elliot had the sexiest voice... for the "beef" commercials.......


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> Guess  you can tell I don't go to movies either....
> 
> I'm not so much into blonde men;   "tall, dark, and  cowboy looking"  are my type.  Guess I am showing my age as Tom Selleck is one....  I also had a thing for Patrick Swazey;    and Sam Elliot had the sexiest voice... for the "beef" commercials.......


OM GOSH Sam Elliot now your talkin !


----------



## CntryBoy777

Now, now ladies....no need to work yourself into such a dither here....y'all are sounding too much like BYC with the cackling happening here.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I sure was waiting for you to say something , your a good host, thank you


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@farmerjan.....all three you listed


----------



## Mini Horses

B&B Happy goats said:


> @farmerjan.....all three you listed




Me THREE  on those guys....Yeah, any day or night!!


----------



## Rammy

Mini Horses said:


> Me THREE  on those guys....Yeah, any day or night!!


Me 4.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ready here in Florida oh my...one last round up !   Dang...still thinking COWBOY'S,  rodeo,  ........


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry @CntryBoy777 ;  didn't know I would cause a Swoon...... I was thinking that I was in an older generation and that my choices of "worthy men" would be glossed over... then when the "girls" started getting on the bandwagon, realized that many of us are in or very close to my age/generation.....
Also, I think I spelled Patrick Swayze wrong the first time..


----------



## B&B Happy goats

farmerjan said:


> Sorry @CntryBoy777 ;  didn't know I would cause a Swoon...... I was thinking that I was in an older generation and that my choices of "worthy men" would be glossed over... then when the "girls" started getting on the bandwagon, realized that many of us are in or very close to my age/generation.....
> Also, I think I spelled Patrick Swayze wrong the first time..


Lol...i was going to say "save a horse ride a cowboy" as they all played cowboys at some point.....we're  not old birds, we are still young chicks....scratchin the chicken yard up !


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thank you country man sir for your kind hospitality


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's okay @farmerjan some just have no self-restraint and are still giddy and living in the past....they have yet to accept reality and just let the water flow Under the bridge and downstream...... .....don't forget...I raised 4 girls and have been dealing with it for 40yrs now.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> That's okay @farmerjan some just have no self-restraint and are still giddy and living in the past....they have yet to accept reality and just let the water flow Under the bridge and downstream...... .....don't forget...I raised 4 girls and have been dealing with it for 40yrs now.....


Hey now, i am a young 66 , i may be giddy....but not living in the past....yet


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well.....for this generation....let's get the Party started....


----------



## Mini Horses

CntryBoy777 said:


> some just have no self-restraint and are still giddy and living in the past....they have yet to accept reality and just let the water flow Under the bridge and downstream......



Now, listen here, youngin'  -- I ain't dead yet!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That was so cool, thank you for sharing that....yepper back in the day, ....and i still would......


----------



## CntryBoy777

If ya ever wonder where CntryBoy came from....


----------



## goatgurl

*what in the world did I just walk into???  lots of giggling and drooling by a group of ahmmm mature ladies, and can we get an amen to @farmerjan 's list, cracker crumbs were the first thing that came to my mind.  and @CntryBoy777 singing his national anthem.  what, i'm gone for a month or two and youall just cut loose.  ok, have to admit I laughed out loud.
fred I was so happy to read your news about your new place.  I know that you and joyce are ready for life to settle down to a dull roar.  and miss gabby is, i'm sure ready for her own yard, not having to share with a bunch of other dogs, cats and kids.  take care of yourself and i'll catch ya when I can.*


----------



## Mike CHS

goatgurl said:


> *what in the world did I just walk into???  lots of giggling and drooling by a group of ahmmm mature ladies, and can we get an amen to @farmerjan 's list, cracker crumbs were the first thing that came to my mind.  and @CntryBoy777 singing his national anthem.  what, i'm gone for a month or two and youall just cut loose.  ok, have to admit I laughed out loud.
> fred I was so happy to read your news about your new place.  I know that you and joyce are ready for life to settle down to a dull roar.  and miss gabby is, i'm sure ready for her own yard, not having to share with a bunch of other dogs, cats and kids.  take care of yourself and i'll catch ya when I can.*



That needs repeating since I couldn't say it better.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> If ya ever wonder where CntryBoy came from....


I did but I figured it was just a generic description of you. But I see that the song describes your take on life quite well.


----------



## Baymule

This has been fun reading all the drooling girl talk.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> I did but I figured it was just a generic description of you. But I see that the song describes your take on life quite well.


Here is where it truly comes from....tho, the other does reveal a part of me....




I really like Don Willians....


----------



## Bruce

That is a very nice song. And yeah I can see where it meshes with your mindset.


----------



## farmerjan

I really liked Don Williams too.  And Chris LeDoux;  Real people.  Cal Smith too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

farmerjan said:


> I really liked Don Williams too.  And Chris LeDoux;  Real people.  Cal Smith too.


The first 8 track I ever bought was a Cal Smith tape....it included an all time favorite of mine...."The Lord Knows I'm Drinkin".....I wore that tape smooth out.....


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> If ya ever wonder where CntryBoy came from....


"Long haired country boy" I've heard of, but not "I'm just a country boy".


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

CntryBoy777 said:


> STA is in the process of reading and is up to the beginning of the crap a year ago....when it all started....when he reaches this point, he will have something to smile about......





Rammy said:


> You mean @Senile_Texas_Aggie is just getting around to stalking you? What took you so long, STA?



Well, my lips only move so fast. 



CntryBoy777 said:


> I really like Don Willians....



I really like Don Williams as well.  I have several of his albums.

Whew!  I finally got caught up!  I don't know if the claim is true or not, but I have heard it claimed that there is a Chinese curse which says "May you live in interesting times."  Like poor Miss @farmerjan and her son, you and Miss Joyce have lived an interesting 2018!  I am so glad that things are looking up for you two and Gabbie.  I guess that you won't be far from one of your daughters, so you can see some of your grandkids often.

So thank you for letting me go on this ride for you.

I have a 2017 Ford F-350 dually diesel that will pull a mighty big trailer.  Let me know if I can help out.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @Senile_Texas_Aggie it is here for others to read and for me to reflect back on....and glad ya was able to persevere thru all the "Adventures" without losing your sanity........and now ya know just how close we are to being "2 peas in a pod"... .....just know that I'm not laughing at ya, but With ya. Oh, btw....Welcome to the Lazy A** Acres!!....ya certainly are Welcome anytime....and when we get in our next location ya are welcome there also.....as long as ya can tolerate a Mississippi State Bulldawg!!.....


----------



## Bruce

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I have a 2017 Ford F-350 dually diesel that will pull a mighty big trailer. Let me know if I can help out.


Got plenty of down time and a hankering to travel?? Like from Arkansas to NW Mississippi then to Florida?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Bruce said:


> Got plenty of down time and a hankering to travel?? Like from Arkansas to NW Mississippi then to Florida?



Except during the holidays, yes.  Anything to help out @CntryBoy777.


----------



## Bruce

Hear that @CntryBoy777? Even if you get your truck running good, maybe with STA's added hauling ability you can take more of your stuff than you figured you could manage to bring to Florida.

What a guy!


----------



## farmerjan

Sounds like STA is looking for a good excuse to take a road trip out of the cold in Arkansas and what better way than to head to Miss and Help Fred and Joyce pack up their storage place and then head to warmer temps in Fla......I mean why not take a couple of weeks off, they are "RETARDED"   WHOOPS  RETIRED.....


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> Sounds like STA is looking for a good excuse to take a road trip out of the cold in Arkansas



When brother was still living, he never declined any excuse to get out of Arkansas...said "Arkansas is the Land of Opportunity and every opportunity I get, I leave."


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Road trip  BYH 
helping another    BYH  to STA AND Country sir.....


----------



## Rammy

I have a pickup and a trailer. We could do a BYH moving party. Im off from the 24th til New Years. Let me know.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm really touched by such generous offers to help us out and a BYH convoy would be a sight to see.....we are unsure at this point of any timing of it and not having access to much of the property until closing....we wouldn't be able to have ya stay with us to rest up for the return trip home. We really don't have that much to bring back....we rent a 10x20' unit and it isn't tightly packed with things, but is fairly full....the rider is parked at the neighbors barn and will have to get it, too.....so, renting a Uhaul would probably suffice and haul the rider and tools in the pickup back. The assistance would be a tremendous help to us, but it would be costly for those that participated and that would way heavy on our minds....not to mention any vehicle breakdowns and nights in a motel room and food....the sentiment and thoughtfulness truly is humbling and very appreciated....I will promise to keep all updated and if there are difficulties with covering some of the expenses...will contact ya by PM to allow ya to assist in that way if so desired.....this in no way will be any attempt to "beg for $$", but simply an opportunity to contribute towards and be a part of our relocation. The intent is simply to cover the expense, not raise very much extra and once the expense is met there would be no further acceptance of any donations....


----------



## Rammy

Hey my time off is my vacation time. What better way to spend it then to help a fellow BYH? Plus I get to go to the beach. I can stalk, I mean, visit @B&B Happy goats and see Gabbie. At least you know you have alot of people on here willing to help out. You wouldnt have to worry about reimbursing me, putting me up, whatever. Thats on me. But if you would prefer another way of helping, feel free to PM me.


----------



## RollingAcres

Knowing all the kind folks here in BYH, I think I can safely say that if anyone offers to help you, none of them are expecting any reimbursement of any sorts from you. I know if I live closer to you and can help you, I certainly don't want you to worry about feeding me during the move or finding a place for me to stay. And if you offer me money, I might beat your a$$.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I will be out of comission with the eye issue, but am willing to donate gas money for you and your honey. Just pm me with a address, not a loan by any means... it would be my pleasure  my friend


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> The assistance would be a tremendous help to us, but it would be costly for those that participated and that would way heavy on our minds....not to mention any vehicle breakdowns and nights in a motel room and food


Fred, it is called a *VACATION*! Vacations cost money. People do things they WANT to do when on vacation, which is generally different than when they head off to work daily.



RollingAcres said:


> And if you offer me money, I might beat your a$$.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Fred, it is called a *VACATION*! Vacations cost money. People do things they WANT to do when on vacation, which is generall


I do understand that and have made similar offers in the past to help others, too....with the same feeling of expecting no repayment for expenses......however, I'm very comfortable on that side of tbe table....but, certainly not on the receiving side. I think of others and it is not just a little out of the way and is a much longer trip than doing it all in a day....also, not being able to make definite plans in order to meet is another hinderance that makes it difficult right now. I still haven't received permission to use the storage on the property, but should shortly. I certainly don't mean to offend anyone with anything that has been said, but was just offering an alternative way for them to help without having to make such a sacrifice on my behalf. It seems on this side of the table I just never know what or how to say things properly.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

It's  simple, everyone likes you, we all want to help, we understand the the difficulty  of moving long distance, help is available  if you would like it.... hug it out country sir....we're  in this with you ...ye ain't  alone...ya got your herd behind ya


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just got a call from our agent about an hour ago and the repairs are completed on the house....  so we are going in the morning at 10am to check it out.....of course I will get pics to share.........and if we are satisfied with them, then we can use the buildings to store things in....if not satisfied....they will send their crew back out to correct or repair what is needed.....until we are satisfied, we can't put things there. If things are good....the next steps will be the inspections and then closing. It appears that closing will take place well ahead of the projected date of Feb 15th.....of course this just hurts our feelings....NOT!!.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That's  awesome , hope everything is repaired the way you want....waiting on pictures


----------



## Mini Horses

I believe there is some wonderful Devine intervention in your lives right now.   Prayers are heard.

Get settled in and enjoy.   Who knows, one day there may be a BYH herd in your driveway!


----------



## Mini Horses

I believe there is some wonderful Devine intervention in your lives right now.   Prayers are heard.

Get settled in and enjoy.   Who knows, one day there may be a BYH herd in your driveway!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> .however, I'm very comfortable on that side of the table....but, certainly not on the receiving side.


You sound a LOT like my neighbor across the road. He'll help with anything but accept help even when it is clearly NOT a one man job??? NO WAY, he thinks he doesn't deserve it. 
Consider any help you get as "payment" for things you have done for others in the past and will do in the future. Doesn't have to be reciprocal with the other party, just a "pay it forward" sort of thing.



CntryBoy777 said:


> It appears that closing will take place well ahead of the projected date of Feb 15th.




OK Mini, we get it!


----------



## Rammy

Look at it this way, Fred. Having some of us BYHders helping you by coming down just means we get to meet you. Course, I already have, but gives me a chance to meet you again. 
The distance and expense is not even a big deal cause I get to see your new place and help a freind in need. Its my vacation and I will spend it any way I want to!


----------



## Bruce

AND they get to meet Gabbie!!! Payment enough


----------



## Baymule

Fred, let me explain the process to you, so that maybe you will be more comfortable about it. I'm sure you know how Blessings work. I'm also sure that you have given your share of helping others over the course of your lifetime.

 For you to give, someone had to accept. 

Let me say that again.

For you to give, someone had to accept.

You helped someone else, they received your help. It made you feel good to help someone else. It was a Blessing to you, you earned a Blessing from our Holy Father for your good deed. I know you don't run around, keeping count of the things you do for others, that's not how it works. It comes from the heart. 

Now help has been offered to you. You are uncomfortable in accepting help because you have always been the one who gave, not received. 

Get over it. 

By refusing help, you are taking away the pleasure of helping from someone who has a big heart, truly cares and wants to help. By your refusal, you are keeping someone from a Blessing. I know you don't want to do that. A gift of time, a gift of help, a gift from caring people has been offered, it is time for you to humbly receive. 

For someone to give, you have to accept.


----------



## Bruce

GUILT TRIP!!

But I agree 
If you Fred were the sort of person that was always wanting others to help you, to the point you expect it, it is less likely they would want to. But you give, never ask, and others see that in you and want to give back. Even if they are "giving back" to someone other than one who directly helped them. Those who you have helped most likely have helped others with no expectation of reciprocity from that person. And they may have done it before or after you helped them.

If I lived closer I would be helping you move whether you wanted me to or not. Even if I had to stalk you and follow you to Mississippi to do so


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> GUILT TRIP!!
> 
> But I agree
> If you Fred were the sort of person that was always wanting others to help you, to the point you expect it, it is less likely they would want to. But you give, never ask, and others see that in you and want to give back. Even if they are "giving back" to someone other than one who directly helped them. Those who you have helped most likely have helped others with no expectation of reciprocity from that person. And they may have done it before or after you helped them.
> 
> If I lived closer I would be helping you move whether you wanted me to or not. Even if I had to stalk you and follow you to Mississippi to do so




What he said!




Baymule said:


> Fred, let me explain the process to you, so that maybe you will be more comfortable about it. I'm sure you know how Blessings work. I'm also sure that you have given your share of helping others over the course of your lifetime.
> 
> For you to give, someone had to accept.
> 
> Let me say that again.
> 
> For you to give, someone had to accept.
> 
> You helped someone else, they received your help. It made you feel good to help someone else. It was a Blessing to you, you earned a Blessing from our Holy Father for your good deed. I know you don't run around, keeping count of the things you do for others, that's not how it works. It comes from the heart.
> 
> Now help has been offered to you. You are uncomfortable in accepting help because you have always been the one who gave, not received.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> By refusing help, you are taking away the pleasure of helping from someone who has a big heart, truly cares and wants to help. By your refusal, you are keeping someone from a Blessing. I know you don't want to do that. A gift of time, a gift of help, a gift from caring people has been offered, it is time for you to humbly receive.
> 
> For someone to give, you have to accept.




And what she said, too!


----------



## Mini Horses

Well -- all the above is so true.  HOWEVER, for Fred to accept he needs a time scheduled.  Maybe that will become more clear when some other little pieces of the puzzle fall into place -- then he will be able to accept.  


NEXT issue -- appointment at 10 AM to look at repairs.    4 hrs ago.

We are waiting for feedback...   Then we can push a schedule.  Of course, the bank will need to get into gear for a close date, also.


----------



## RollingAcres

What @Baymule and @Bruce said, agreed!
Also agree on what @Mini Horses said.


Mini Horses said:


> Well -- all the above is so true. HOWEVER, for Fred to accept he needs a time scheduled. Maybe that will become more clear when some other little pieces of the puzzle fall into place -- then he will be able to accept.



So let's give him time to get all the bank stuff arranged and when the time gets closer, hopefully he will accept the help (and not be a stubborn a$$. lol ).


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## CntryBoy777

I know ya have been patiently waiting....sorry to keep ya in such suspense..... .....we had a good morning while out to take a closer look and though there are some spots that need further work....we were well pleased with most of the work and the colors of wall paint and flooring....both vinyl plank and carpet.....was just fine with us....we would rather not have carpet, but it will do for a couple of yrs before changing it out.....I will go into greater detail with pics a bit later....gotta get Gabbie out for a romp!!.....


----------



## Rammy




----------



## B&B Happy goats

pictures are comming


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay guess ya waited long enough.....tho, it will take a couple of posts to fit it all in.....this first one is the northern line and the pic is taken in the NE corner looking W.....

 ....of course this is somewhat relative, as I didn't have a compass.....there are fence posts back to the big tree in line....in the thicket...I presume it to go past that to the NW corner.
The next one is from the same corner back towards the house... .....most of the property is cleared except for this side and it looks perfect for goats or sheep....the next one is from the middle or main gate and drive........this is the one I have already shared previously......this is us this morning entering for the look-see..... .....we waited for the agent to unlock the door....holding her doll of a daughter that is just cutting teeth..........this is the room right in that door..... ....this is looking back at the door... ...this next one is the kitchen...... ...this is the main bathroom..... ....and the washer and dryer are behind the door.... ...here is a bedroom....
  ...this is 10 pics, so it must be continued in another post....be back in a little bit....intermission time.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't know the age of the house but judging from the kitchen cabinets, it has been updated or if original, it looks great.


----------



## CntryBoy777

When ya are facing the front of the house...these next pics are the room inside the door that is as long as the house....
   Joyce really likes this room and probably be where her house plants are put. This is the living room.....
  ....this is the master bed/bath..... .....the shower is very roomy....  ....here are the outbuildings... ....the bottom floor of the barn....  this is the back wall across from the door and this is to the right....
  ...and to the left....
 ....this is the storage building...
  ...there sre still more....guess I'll have to finish in another post....be back soon!!....


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> I don't know the age of the house but judging from the kitchen cabinets, it has been updated or if original, it looks great.


Built in 1970 if the Trulia real estate ad is accurate.


----------



## CntryBoy777

This is the inside of the storage building....
 .....this is the first storage building that I've seen with a ceiling fan in it........here is the covered carport....  ....ya can see the southern fenceline running behind....this is the western border fence.....  ...this is another portion of that line and ya can see the marsh back in the trees, covered with duckweed....
  ....this one is looking from the house to the NW corner behind the house....
 ....this is the deck area on the north end of the house....the pool will be removed and a railing put up on the deck....  ....so, that is the grand tour at this time and hope ya enjoyed it!!....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So excited for you country sir ...your new home looks wonderful


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> .this is the first storage building that I've seen with a ceiling fan in it....


Lots of them that are ordered prewired with electric outlets come with a ceiling fan. It's supposedly a selling point.


----------



## Rammy

Looks great. Glad you found a home so nice. Now just have to wait a short while to move in!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So happy for you! The place looks great!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congrats!


----------



## Mini Horses

I think  it is a good deal as far as being ready to go.  While you have some repairs and refining to YOUR needs outside, that has huge amount of ready to use.    This is going to be so comfy for you all.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> I don't know the age of the house but judging from the kitchen cabinets, it has been updated or if original, it looks great.


GB is correct Mike....the original structure was built in 1970, but has been definitely upgraded...there was someone that was in a wheelchair living here and the design reflects that....we both like the number of outlets in the house....ya don't have to look far to find one....


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are discussing what to replace the pool with and it will either be a nice to look at flower and plant area....or a duck pond.........the deck will be a stting area and so we need something to watch and look at there.....


----------



## Rammy

Duck pond. You know it.

P. S. Guess what I ordered today? 4 Khaki Campbell hens and one drake.....now got to figure out where to put them.


----------



## Mike CHS

Rammy said:


> Duck pond. You know it.
> 
> P. S. Guess what I ordered today? 4 Khaki Campbell hens and one drake.....now got to figure out where to put them.



You are following procedures for BYH.  By critters and then figure out where to put them


----------



## CntryBoy777

Rammy said:


> Duck pond. You know it.
> 
> P. S. Guess what I ordered today? 4 Khaki Campbell hens and one drake.....now got to figure out where to put them.


Well one thing is for sure....they won't require as much space as 2 cows........I truly do love those Khakis........and watching them is very entertaining....so, be sure to put them where ya can see and watch them....so sweet and comical.....


----------



## Rammy

Where they will be I can look out my back window. I wont get them til end if Feb so gives me plenty of time to get things set up for them.


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> You are following procedures for BYH.  By critters and then figure out where to put them


Learned that from @Baymule.


----------



## Baymule

Rammy said:


> Learned that from @Baymule.


Well I am glad that you have been paying attention on the proper procedure concerning the acquisition and care of animals. Reckon I learned you a thing or two!


----------



## Baymule

What a nice looking place! A barn! With a concrete floor no less! A great storage room, it's fenced, the house is ready to move in, and a nice porch to sit on. What a great place for you two.


----------



## Mike CHS

I wonder if that ceiling fan might have been placed there if they used it as a shop. I like fans in my working areas and even put one on my front porch in SC since it kept the mosquitoes away when we were sitting out there.


----------



## Bruce

VERY NICE Fred!!!



CntryBoy777 said:


> this is the first storage building that I've seen with a ceiling fan in it....


Man cave!



Rammy said:


> I wont get them til end if Feb so gives me plenty of time to get things set up for them.


Ah, a statement said by many .... who still had chicks or ducklings in the house for a month!


----------



## Baymule

Or pigs still in the trailer for a month......dunno who that would be, just heard the rumor.....


----------



## farmerjan

Wow, Fred, it looks like a very nice place to retire to.  I realize the climate is a little different (hotter) than where you were, but no BS to deal with.  I also realize that you will have a different financial situation, but still... it looks really nice. The buildings look to be in very good shape and not alot of "garbage" to clean out so it won't take you long to get it into the shape you want.  Getting it done by Feb or before will give you the more pleasant months to do what you want outside, then you will be able to do the inside stuff when it is too hot to be outside.  
I am really really happy for you.


----------



## greybeard

or cows wandering around the build site before the house was even finished or a yard fence up..
(I built a perimeter fence before I ever built anything else)


----------



## CntryBoy777

We fell for this place when we first laid eyes on it and I told the agent that it was our definition of ideal!!....she showed us pics of other properties in neigh orhoods and on much smaller lots they were all around the same price, but more than this one....I kept steering her back to this one and things just seemed to work out for us towards this place. I thank all for the encouragement and support!!....it has really meant a great deal to both of us. It has been difficult to get to this point, but we are finally feeling energetic about this becoming a reality. There are a few things that will have to be done after we get in the place, but most is on the outbuildings....especially the barn....
  
There are some issues with the top floor and the outer sides will need replacing.....just hope the framing is okay, but no ladder to get up and check it out just yet....the bottom doesn't show moisture damage, so hoping the top doesn't either. All in all it is a great little place and we can't wait to get thru the process and sign the dotted line....but, we will be depending on the inspections and termite inspection, before getting any more excited about it being ours.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

greybeard said:


> or cows wandering around the build site before the house was even finished or a yard fence up


Yeh GB.....nothing like stepping off the porch in the morning right into a fresh cow pie....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Projects are a good thing country sir, especially  at your own house. I am  sure you will get to fixing your barn , can't  tell you how happy i am for you on finding your new home


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Mr. @CntryBoy777,

It looks like a really nice place for you and Miss Joyce!  I am so happy for you both.

Are the fences good enough to keep goats inside without them getting out?  If so, maybe they can take care of all of the overgrowth on the north end of your property!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Mini Horses

They will certainly take care of it if put there!      Super work ethic.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Are the fences good enough to keep goats inside without them getting out?


From what I have seen it looks in decent shape, but haven't checked much of the posts and bracing....I will after we get in the house and see just what is along the northern line. I plan on getting some CPs to make Gabbie an area inside the border....there are other dogs in the area and when she is in heat, I don't want any accident pups to deal with...so, will have some barrier to avoid that....will probably put some electric wire up around the borders too.....


----------



## Southern by choice

Aw Fred, this just brought tears to my eyes. I really cannot express the joy and rejoicing I feel for you and Joyce!
Praising God with you my friend!


----------



## RollingAcres

The place looks good and the kitchen is nice!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here's some Gabbie pics for ya....I got a couple of her with her playmate....a 4yr old rat terrier/jack russell mix....a real Mutt and Jeff situation.....

  
They still have their spouts, but Gabbie endures the attacks and keeps on playing.....well more like herding the little yapper.....Gabbie is toting scars from the munchkin, but is starting to stand her ground.....


----------



## Mike CHS

At some point she will probably get tired of the little one and the game rules will probably change.


----------



## CntryBoy777

RollingAcres said:


> The place looks good and the kitchen is nice!


Yeh....we like it and it will look better and more like a kitchen when we get the fridge and stove in it....tho, the counter top will need to be changed a bit later.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> At some point she will probably get tired of the little one and the game rules will probably change.


She is close to that point Mike....I've caught her and pulled her away from the other before she nabbed her, but her hair was up and the deep growl and open nashers were set to do some damage....she doesn't carry a grudge, but can't say it about the other....sometimes Gabbie is relentless in the pursuit and trys to keep her running....they weighed her yesterday to see how much weight she has lost playing with Gabbie and in 3wks the little sausage roll bas dropped almost 3lbs....


----------



## Bruce

If the roof on the barn has been kept up, the upper part of the barn should be fine. 
Sides look to be plywood. Don't know if it is CDX or not. We had the framers put a garage door opening in the back of the garage at the last house. They covered the opening with 1/2" CDX, not even painted and is still in perfect shape.

Why it was done and no door ever put in? DW had a Thistle sailboat (17') that she was going to put in the back yard. Only 5' from building to lot lines on a 44' wide lot. The boat was at her folks house and stayed there a couple of years before she sold it to her cousin. Never had a need for a door after that and never got around to putting siding on it.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Just caught up...I can’t even begin to express how happy I am for you!! It looks like you’ll finally have someplace to make your own! Can’t wait to see the progress!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I called today and scheduled the home inspection and termite inspection....along with the testing of the well water....it will be on Wed this next week....this one is for our benefit and the next one will be for the lender....not sure when that one will be, but having a professional taking a look-see can go a long way in giving us peace of mind as to the soundness of the structure and do a more thorough job than we could think of doing. It will also point out other things that may need repair before closing....especially if there is termite damage....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Today we went over to the new area and rode around some to checkout the shopping availability and what was in the closest "big" town....which happens to be the county seat. They have several stores, banks, and fast food places and a couple of feed and farming supply places too. We also went back by the house and walked around outside again....took some more pics of the property. I was standing in the middle driveway and took a pic looking to the left....

  ....and this is to the right...
  ....everything beyond the white fence is the roadside border and the road traveled to the drive of the house.....this is behind the fence....there is a magnolia tree.... ....and on the otherside of the yard is a nice sago palm....  ....and since the soil is sand, there certainly are ants.....  ....this is the main entrance.... 
....and a better look at the grilling area....
  .....and I can reach up and place my hand on the floor of the top floor of the barn, but didn't realize there were technical difficulties with the pic until I got home and was looking at the pics I thpught I got....
  .....always love it when a finger or 2 gets in the way.....


----------



## Mike CHS

From the looks of things it looks like you are starting with a decent foundation.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> From the looks of things it looks like you are starting with a decent foundation.


We are very pleased with the setup and the amount of already cleared land...fencing, outbuildings, and decks are a real blessing too.....we wanted to see after the rain how the property took it and if there may be flow or pooling issues and didn't see any signs of it.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks good!  You probably already know to keep an eye on Gabby around that Sago... they're bad news for dogs!


----------



## CntryBoy777

frustratedearthmother said:


> Looks good!  You probably already know to keep an eye on Gabby around that Sago... they're bad news for dogs!


No, I didn't know that....but, will certainly keep an eye on her around it....Thanks FEM!!.....


----------



## Baymule

And behind that finger white out, @Rammy is standing there! She sure hates having her picture taken! 

Sago palms make seeds that are attractive to dogs. All parts of the sago palms are poisonious, the seeds, even more so. If it were me, I would dig it up, put it in a pot and sell or give it away. 

https://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poison/sago-palm/

https://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/poisoning-toxicity/c_dg_sago_palm_toxicity 

https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/sago-palm-poisoning


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> I would dig it up, put it in a pot and sell or give it away.


That would be the safest thing!


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> And behind that finger white out, @Rammy is standing there! She sure hates having her picture taken!
> 
> Sago palms make seeds that are attractive to dogs. All parts of the sago palms are poisonious, the seeds, even more so. If it were me, I would dig it up, put it in a pot and sell or give it away.
> 
> https://www.petpoisonhelpline.com/poison/sago-palm/
> 
> https://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/poisoning-toxicity/c_dg_sago_palm_toxicity
> 
> https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/sago-palm-poisoning


----------



## Latestarter

Huh... never realized there was an issue with sago palms and dogs... Lived in FL for 4 years and had them as ornamentals in my front yard. Never had any issues with my dogs or friends/family/neighbor's dogs...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> No, I didn't know that....but, will certainly keep an eye on her around it....Thanks FEM!!.....


I have to agree with Bay on getting rid of the sago palm...aside from being a evil plant for the dog , they are prone to fungus and a PITA....


----------



## Bruce

Looks like you could have quite the gathering there Fred!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think so too @Bruce and ya are more than Welcome anytime you so desire!!.....of course we have to close on it first...
I have been meaning to ask ya a question....have ya heard or seen anything from @Farmer Connie lately?....I'd like to get in touch with her, but she hasn't answered my PM here and I know she hung out on BYC more than here....so, I was just wondering about her.....


----------



## goatgurl

ya know how excited I am for you don't ya???   the place really looks nice and you'll have room for pretty much everything you want. let me know when you're ready for a chicken or two.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@goatgurl we have found out that within a 10 mile radius of the place there is a small animal auction every friday evening at 7pm and a huge flea/farmers market every monday....so, we are anxious to go and just see what we can find and make a few plans based on what we see.....there is also a bull farm and I would like to stop and take a few pics of some of the ones I've seen.....one is a really Huge brahma and a Hereford, both are just beautiful specimens....tho, I'm certainly far from a knowledgeable individual on those things.....


----------



## Latestarter

Fred, you know you can PM her over on BYC as well...


----------



## Devonviolet

WOW!  CONGRATULATIONS to you and Joyce! What a bumpy ride y’all took! I’m soooo happy for you both!  You brought back memories of when we bought this place four years ago. We were so excited for the possibilities!    And oh my! We have come so far!!!

I don’t get email alerts on any of the threads I follow, even though I request them. Yours is no different. I have been so busy, since you decided to leave your parents old place, back in Oct. (I think it was), and didn’t realize y’all were now in Florida.  It took me a couple hours, to stalk your journal, ehem, I mean catch up on your journal. It was like a good book, I couldn’t put it down and go to bed. I had to keep readiing until I got to the end. 

I’m so sorry you had to go through all that with your sister, over your parent’s property. However, you made a wise decision and things have turned around, so there is a nice bright light at the end of the tunnel now.  I’ve had my share of family issues, so I can certainly sympathize.

How exciting that you found your ideal property, and things have progressed so quickly.  Thanks for all those great photos, of the place. It looks awesome!  All those out buildings look amazing.  I do hope the 2nd floor of the barn turns out to be fine. And it’s great that you don’t have to do a lot of fencing.

My, but Gabby has gone from a cute puppy, to a beautiful girl! Happy Belated Birthday, girl!!!  I can just tell she is a sweetheart!  And so patient with that obnoxious little rat terrier/Jack Russell dog. Most dogs would have snapped at it long ago!

Well, now that I know all the exciting things, that are going on with you and Joyce, down in Florida, I will for sure keep checking back!  Night, Night fair Country Boy!!!!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I think so too @Bruce and ya are more than Welcome anytime you so desire!!.....of course we have to close on it first...
> I have been meaning to ask ya a question....have ya heard or seen anything from @Farmer Connie lately?....I'd like to get in touch with her, but she hasn't answered my PM here and I know she hung out on BYC more than here....so, I was just wondering about her.....


From BYC

Farmer Connie was last seen:

Oct 29, 2018

I don't frequent the threads she mostly did, wasn't aware she's been off so long. Sure hope everything is OK!


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> since the soil is sand, there certainly are ants


But are those farh aints? 



Baymule said:


> And behind that finger white out, @Rammy is standing there! She sure hates having her picture taken!






CntryBoy777 said:


> we have found out that within a 10 mile radius of the place there is a small animal auction every friday evening at 7pm and a huge flea/farmers market every monday....so, we are anxious to go and just see what we can find and make a few plans based on what we see.


That's great!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, we nixed the deal on the property today and have started looking again.....way too many issues with it and problems that will keep lenders from lending and insurers from protecting....it is riddled with termites and sagging joists that already have cracks and splits in them. We will be looking in the same general area for the time being and will certainly keep ya posted....


----------



## Rammy

That sucks, Fred. Glad you found out about the problems with it now instead after you signed and were stuck with it. That just means something better is coming along. You will find something soon. I just know it!


----------



## Bruce

Oh man  That property looked so good for you. I guess they didn't do the "however often" termite tenting thing. I remember my Mom's house in So. Cal. getting that years and years ago.


----------



## Mike CHS

I hate to hear that but I'm glad you found it before you committed.


----------



## farmerjan

SO SORRY.......


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh man, that sucks - but just means it wasn't your perfect place.  It'll come along... hopefully sooner than later!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> @goatgurl we have found out that within a 10 mile radius of the place there is a small animal auction every friday evening at 7pm and a huge flea/farmers market every monday....so, we are anxious to go and just see what we can find and make a few plans based on what we see.....there is also a bull farm and I would like to stop and take a few pics of some of the ones I've seen.....one is a really Huge brahma and a Hereford, both are just beautiful specimens....tho, I'm certainly far from a knowledgeable individual on those things.....


Let me know what the auction is like please...may want to check it out !


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Total bummer on the property   didn't  expect that to happen to you...


----------



## Mini Horses

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, we nixed the deal on the property today and have started looking again.....way too many issues with it and problems that will keep lenders from lending and insurers from protecting....it is riddled with termites and sagging joists that already have cracks and splits in them. We will be looking in the same general area for the time being and will certainly keep ya posted....




 

That said ---keep looking, it will be there!


----------



## greybeard

It is said there are 3 kinds of property owners in the South. Those that have termites, those that have had termites, and those that are going to have termites in the future. 

Considering the number of years ago the home was built, I have to wonder if the buyer didn't previously know about the damage and failed to report/divulge it to the agent and prospective buyers  as required by law? 

Hopefully your escrow will be returned without much trouble or time.
If any party disputes it's disbursement, (Buyer/seller/real estate agent or the 3rd party that actually holds the funds in escrow), it can be troublesome, but if it's just a straightforward deal, it should go smoothly. 
And you will want to check your contract immediately to see if it contains what is known as a "liquidated damages clause".


----------



## CntryBoy777

I certainly doubt they didn't know about the issues, but we are well within the scope of the agreement to backout of the deal at this point....because it is based on an inspection by a certified inspector and he has pics of many issues that were written into the contract. I just hope they are as timely in returning it as I was in making the deposit.........tho, I will say that I certainly don't expect it....based on the recent past.....

ETA: we are going tomorrow afternoon to look at 4 more places....we'll see if any of them "speak" to us.


----------



## Rammy

Good luck!


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> I just hope they are as timely in returning it as I was in making the deposit.........tho, I will say that I certainly don't expect it....based on the recent past.....



No it probably won't be immediately on demand. And, unless other arrangements were made, it may not (or may) be for the full amount. There is likely to be some billable time from your agent that would have normally been paid at closing..often as part of the agent's commission. Since the deal fell thru, (and I don't blame you a bit for backing out) the agent may require payment for the time spent on  contract work, filing fees, etc to come out of the escrowed funds. 

IF, the damage is something you think you can repair yourself, you can always make a new offer at a discounted amount. Even if it's something that would require a contractor, you could get an estimate from one locally, subtract that amt from what you were willing to offer before....if the place is what you really really wanted. 

2 Years ago I and one other guy replaced three 8x8 x20' sills and about 1/2 the floor joists in a "bunkhouse" my sister keeps for guests. Termite damage. It wasn't terribly difficult but there was a couple of feet clearance under there to work. Took us about a week.
(all depends just how far up the walls the termite damage is)


----------



## RollingAcres

Oh man that sucks. 
Good luck to you Fred!


----------



## CntryBoy777

There are many other issues to go along with the termite damage, so we will pass on it....the plumbing would also have to be redone and the clearance under the house is less than a foot in 2/3 of the house.....we don't have the time nor energy to dicker with it and certainly don't have the bucks....we really do like it, but not enough to get that deep into repairing it. There will be others.....just not with that much land. The inspector barely scrathed the surface and found enough to not move forward.....he only charged us a small portion of his quoted fee.....and the agent stated that we would get a full refund from the escrow.....both are very nice people and enjoy working with them..........we are not discouraged, because this just shows us that this wasn't the right place for us to be....tho, I think we are at least in the "ballpark"......


----------



## greybeard

I don't know how it works for sure there, but maybe if the same real estate agent finds you an acceptable place, the same escrow can just be held for that one?

Clearance less than 1'? Definitely a no-go for me too.


----------



## Latestarter

Yeah... if you're going to have a "crawl space" under the house, it has to be at LEAST sufficient to be able to crawl... and still do any work needing done. You'll find the right place Fred.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Mr. @CntryBoy777,

I don't know how much you know about real estate law, but I strongly encourage you to sign a buyer's representation agreement with a real estate agent, if you have not already done so.  If the laws in Florida are like the ones in Texas, then a real estate agent cannot be neutral, except in very rare circumstances.  She is a *fiduciary*; *she must represent someone in the transaction*.  If she is not representing you in the transaction, then *she must represent the seller*, even if she has been working with you.  Whomever she represents is the one to whom she owes fiduciary responsibility.  If she is not representing you but rather the seller, then if you provide information that is not prohibited by law or contract to be kept confidential, then she is *obligated* by law to tell the seller that information.  If she does not and the seller learns that she failed to provide that information to them, they can sue her for damages.  That is why it is important to know whom the real estate agent represents.  If you sign a buyer's representation agreement, then you know whom she represents.

You can read all about it at http://www.myfloridalicense.com/DBPR/servop/testing/documents/Printable_LawBook.pdf, p. 21, starting with 475.255.

Senile Texas Aggie
Licensed Real Estate Agent in the state of Texas (license #494177, inactive, and soon to be expired )


----------



## greybeard

But, a different licensed agent at a desk right across the room from the buyer's agent can represent the seller...all within the same real estate company. (in Texas anyway)


----------



## CntryBoy777

We went and looked at 4 places this afternoon....and made an offer on 1 of them....nice solid house on 3/4 of an acre....already fenced and has a "dog yard" fenced also....even has 2 different sized doggie doors on the screened in patio. I didn't get any pics to share....it was sprinkling and we were busy looking and discussing, so ya will have to wait....but, it is very comfortable and it is the house that is in the best shape that we have seen....older home, but very well taken care of.....​


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> We went and looked at 4 places this afternoon....and made an offer on 1 of them....nice solid house on 3/4 of an acre....already fenced and has a "dog yard" fenced also....even has 2 different sized doggie doors on the screened in patio. I didn't get any pics to share....it was sprinkling and we were busy looking and discussing, so ya will have to wait....but, it is very comfortable and it is the house that is in the best shape that we have seen....older home, but very well taken care of.....​


You still will make use of 3/4 of a acre...just got to plan it out and you know how to make the most out of nonthing anyhow. Less lawn to mow also...happy for you !


----------



## CntryBoy777

These are some that the agent sent me and I screen shot em for ya....


----------



## Mini Horses

greybeard said:


> Since the deal fell thru, (and I don't blame you a bit for backing out) the agent may require payment for the time spent on contract work, filing fees, etc to come out of the escrowed funds.



Can't do this in VA.


----------



## Baymule

This place looks so clean and neat. Niiiice screened in porch!


----------



## goatgurl

wow I was reading and feeling so bad for you and now i'm all happy for you again.  its ok kiddo, the right place will be the right place.  you will have plenty of space for the chickens and ducks still.  saying a prayer for Gods will for youall.


----------



## Devonviolet

I’m still not getting alerts, so just found this.  

WOW Fred. I’m so sorry about the disappointing find, at the original place.  But, better to find it now than later!  

The new place looks really nice.  How is the inside? You said it is an older home.  Do you know what year it was built? Are there any updates? Like in the kitchen? Of course the kitchen is important to me . . . 

  I look forward to seeing more photos.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Devonviolet said:


> I’m still not getting alerts, so just found this.
> 
> WOW Fred. I’m so sorry about the disappointing find, at the original place.  But, better to find it now than later!
> 
> The new place looks really nice.  How is the inside? You said it is an older home.  Do you know what year it was built? Are there any updates? Like in the kitchen? Of course the kitchen is important to me . . .
> 
> I look forward to seeing more photos.


The inside is really nice....the original home was built in 1967, but has been updated and upgraded not too long ago....there was a garage that was turned into the master bedroom and there is carpet thtough the house that is about 3yrs old...the older gentleman living there is the only one residing there and it is immaculate inside....he is a retired businessman and has all new appliances that will stay with the house....he states that other than the microwave and fridge he has never used any of it.....the kitchen is a bit small, but is plenty for us. It is a cinder block and brick house that was built on a slab and parts of the yard....especially out front have been landscaped. There are a few things that need some attention, but all in all it is a really nice place.....we made an offer, so now we wait to hear.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Very happy for you, house hunting is not fun particularly  when your under the gun to find a home of your own...I have total faith,  that you will end up happier than you thought possible. ...just keep moving forwards, you got this country man sir...


----------



## Devonviolet

How did y’all fare with the stormy weather yesterday/overnight?  I saw on the news, there was some wind damage in central Florida.  I hope you and @B&B Happy goats are okay!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Most of that damage took place just east of Tampa area and we are quite a ways from there....we just got mainly showers and no heavy winds up this way....wind has picked up overnight and there is a bit of a chill in it....tho, we are currently at 57°.....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

greybeard said:


> But, a different licensed agent at a desk right across the room from the buyer's agent can represent the seller...all within the same real estate company. (in Texas anyway)



Mr. @greybeard is right -- at least in Texas, one agent can represent the buyer and one can represent the seller and they both work in the same real estate office.  The fiduciary responsibility still applies to both.  The broker of the office must then remain neutral.  Realistically, both agents want the transaction to go through -- that is how both normally get paid -- so they will work to make both parties happy.  But the buyer's representative cannot divulge to the seller's representative something like the buyers' financial position (assets, income, etc.) without the buyers' permission.  Neither can the sellers' agent divulge to the buyers' agent the financial position of the sellers, such as that the sellers are desperate to sell, without the sellers' permission.

That is why I strongly encourage folks working with a real estate agent to sign a buyer's representation agreement.  She then becomes a fiduciary to the buyers and is legally accountable to hold the buyers' best interest at heart.  An example of the benefit of signing such an agreement is that the buyers can ask the agent to provide a history of the property, such as how many times it has been listed for sale, when, etc., from the MLS service of which she will most likely be a member.  (Of course, nowadays many web sites such as Zillow can sometimes provide this information as well.)  When we bought our house in Texas in 2000, I wasn't a licensed real estate agent at the time, and after we bought the house I learned that the sellers had listed it with a previous agent and it had not sold, and had listed it with a new agent only 6 days prior to when we first looked at it.  Had known that at the time, then we have been able to negotiate a better price.

Sorry to go on and on like this, @CntryBoy777, but I happened to think about this and thought I ought to advise you to seek out a real estate agent who would represent you, not the seller.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Devonviolet said:


> How did y’all fare with the stormy weather yesterday/overnight?  I saw on the news, there was some wind damage in central Florida.  I hope you and @B&B Happy goats are okay!




Ok here, lost power for awhile but that happens often, some branches down...heard a transformer blow somewhere, but we had power...alls good in our hood !


----------



## CntryBoy777

Don't think for a minute that your advice is not welcomed @Senile_Texas_Aggie , for it truly is....and greatly Appreciated!!....


----------



## Bruce

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> She then becomes a fiduciary to the buyers and is legally accountable to hold the buyers' best interest at heart.


Yep. Here if you just snag a RE agent and have them show you houses they are representing the seller even if they have never met the person. A buyer's broker legally represents the buyer, not the seller. The former case has no reason to get the best price for the buyer, just a sale so they get their commission. In fact, a higher selling price is to their advantage, more commission money.


----------



## RollingAcres

@CntryBoy777 this place looks nice and clean. Fingers crossed that it will work out for you and Joyce.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Any news on your offer yet ?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Still waiting on an answer back....


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Yep. Here if you just snag a RE agent and have them show you houses they are representing the seller even if they have never met the person. A buyer's broker legally represents the buyer, not the seller. The former case has no reason to get the best price for the buyer, just a sale so they get their commission. In fact, a higher selling price is to their advantage, more commission money.


That's the difference between being a realtor's walk-in customer vs being a client of the realtor. Since there is no contract (yet) that agent has no privacy obligation regarding anything you may tell them about yourself either.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sending you positive  thoughts and fingers crossed !


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, well, well....the house "hunt" continues.....
We pulled out of the last one too.....we made an offer....he countered....we accepted all, but 1 condition.....he changed his offer again and we said no go. It sounds as if he is attempting to stretch the market in his area and the property would have difficulties appraising high enough for the loan....so, down the road we go looking. We are disappointed, but not discouraged....we know the Father is in control and it is His will that we seek for and His timing....


----------



## Mike CHS

Sorry to hear that but you are staying in control.


----------



## Bruce

Well that is a bummer. Your place is out there!! Who knows, if he doesn't get another fish on the line, he might come back to you. IF you are still looking.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

CntryBoy777 said:


> we know the Father is in control and it is His will that we seek for and His timing....


Very true! Praying you find the right place.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

i hope the right one happens before Christmas for you


----------



## Baymule

I can't tell you how many places we looked at before we bought this one. At that time my mother was living with us and I had to have someone come stay with her so we could come up here to look. Every time we found something we liked in our price range, it was gone by the time we could get up here to see it. This one came up for bid, we made our bid and hadn't even seen it. At the price we got it for, we didn't care. 

Your home is out there, waiting on you to find it. Have you looked into HUD repos?


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Baymule if we were able to do a conventional or FHA there would be plenty to choose from, but having to go USDA many can't meet their standards, so no "fixer-uppers", modular, or mobile homes can qualify.....


----------



## Baymule

We got a FHA loan and this place did need some work. Vandals struck, ripping out the breaker box wires, heating unit, AC unit, copper wires from under the house, about $10,000 in damages-while we were in the middle of the loan process. HUD allowed us a whopping ONE THOUSAND DOLLARS off the bid price. I was livid and wrote a scathing letter that my husband wouldn't let me send. I toned it down from dripping vitrol to just sarcastic. 

After closing, they gave us 30 days to get it all fixed and get the inspector out to report back to them. 

Once we sold our old house, we paid this one off.


----------



## greybeard

Depending whether it is a USDA loan guarantee or a USDA Direct loan, they too will make some allowances for repairs. It won't go far if the buyer has to hire a contractor but might help if you can do your own work. 
Some areas, USDA will allow modular homes if they meet certain specs. 

I imagine the 'under 2000 sq ft' limit  and the 'less than 10 acres' rule of thumb also culls out a lot of the homes that are for sale too.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh my! It’s been quite eventful since I last checked in. Praying things work out!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has been one heck of a day, but made some pretty good progress on the truck today....got the tranny put back together with a few setbacks, of course, but got it done....all that is left is 1 bolt and put fluid in it, then crank it up and check it out. My shoulders, arms, fingers, wrists, chest, hips, and legs are exhausted, sore, skinned, and painful.....guess I know now why I never had a job as a mechanic..........sure am hoping that it fixes the issue, but if not....at least the next sensor is under the hood and shouldn't be very difficult to change out..... 
Though we do not celebrate the holidays.....we want to thank everyone for their support through this past year and from our joining date!!....We know that many here have had difficult times through this past year for many reasons as we have and we surely Hope and Wish this coming year will be a much, much Better year for ALL!!.....


----------



## Bruce

Hopefully a well running truck is your Christmas present to yourself


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Mr. @CntryBoy777,

Did you get the truck fixed?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## CntryBoy777

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Mr. @CntryBoy777,
> 
> Did you get the truck fixed?
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


It is still having some issues, but does seem to be shifting better....Thanks!!....fixing to take a couple of days to jaunt back up where we came from to handle some personal business and will be back on sunday....we are renting an economy car to get there and back in....I'll attack the other sensor on probably Tuesday or Wednesday.........the utube video says it'll take between 20-35minutes....so, I guess I can do it in a couple of days....


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like good planning @CntryBoy777


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Have a safe trip


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, we made it there and back and it was a long uncomfortable drive and ride....got our business took care of all on Friday, so went to bed early at the motel and got up and headed back at 4am cst on Saturday....got back here at 7:15pm est.....traffic from Gainesville south on I-75 was horrible....guess the fans of the teams playing in bowl games down here were traveling in too. The 2 nites we were away was the first nites that I haven't slept with Gabbie since we got her....so, I really missed her greatly and when we got here she let us know that she had missed us too....DD4 said she had been mopey while we were gone....but, when we walked in she was pinging off the walls and twisting while wagging her tail and giving us kisses..........going house looking tomorrow, hoping to find something that fits the criteria so we can finally get things to a settling point......


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy to read you made it home safely and Gabby was so thrilled to see you. Good luck house hunting this week..it's  out there waiting on you to find it. Happy New Year to you and your family.


----------



## Baymule

The right place is out there waiting for you to find it.


----------



## farmerjan

for the house.  Glad the trip is done and over.  Maybe the next one will only be for getting your stuff packed up and loaded to move.  Did your brother ever get anything resolved with the property and all that you had originally tried to do or are you just done and end of story?   Did you get to visit him or was he not close to where you were?

I am on the house looking quest too.  My son and I went to supper last night and we were going through the real estate "booklets" that they have down here that are put out monthly, free, to browse.  One pretty close that I might go take a ride by.  Says house needs renovations.... that could mean anything from "upgrading the kitchen" to needing to be torn down and start from scratch....  but it's real close and was in the last 3 issues of the booklets that were there... so might be worth the looksee. 3 acres or so. There is a trailer on a piece of land next door to a place we rent... but it is about 10 miles from here, needs some work but a possibility.  Then there is a farm that is listed, that says income from several billboards, so it is possibly along the interstate or the main state route... he was curious as to what the income amount was,  if  it was decent, it could pay up to a good  portion of the mtg.  It is along an access road, so not alot of local traffic, which makes me think interstate.  Trying to figure out where it is.  I told him to call the real estate office, find out what the rents from the billboards are for starters.  I could pay what I am paying here and have a house to live in and it would be our farm....
Possibilities.  I don't want another winter here if at all possible to go somewhere else.  So we are looking.  The cattle market is not very good, but it won't stay like this forever, maybe a couple of years,  and I could put my SS towards a payment once I start getting it next month.  Even with reduced income from testing, I am managing without it,  and even with reduced cattle prices, we do have feeders to sell.  We will probably be selling sometime between now and March. I will be going to the livestock sale the next few weeks off and on to get a feeling how things are looking.  If they bring on the low end of what I am thinking, it will still pay off all my cc and leave me with some cushion again.   Figure if I'm paying rent, may as well pay a mtg on a place at this point,  and find the "last place" I want to live... So we are looking at possibilities.

Now if he could just find a "forever woman" in his life, he wouldn't be so lonely.....moms are good for some things, not so much for others


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @farmerjan the property issue is done in Mississippi....I pulled the plug on it....I walked away with about $25,000 in losses in materials, property, and cash.....my brother was only a party to the suit, but had nothing to contribute towards evidence or even as a witness to anything. We met up with him while we were up there and will probably be the last time we see each other in person....we do stay in touch thru texting and calls, but he isn't very open for visiting....he never invites us or even me to come to his house and always meets me somewhere away from it....so, it is his choice and I don't push the issue. As far as the house hunting goes, I think we have settled on a place that we both like and it is by far the best house we have seen so far....it is on about 3/4 of an acre that is already fenced and is in really good condition....we just hope it is approved and appraises for the offer amount....we will be submitting an offer sheet today on it and try to get the ball rolling towards a closing....
It has been my experience that buying is usually cheaper than renting and the peace of mind knowing that ya don't have to deal with landlords either making demands or ignoring problems that need repair.....plus you are not just losing the $$ paid in rent. I sure hope ya can find a suitable place for ya and all will workout to better your situation.....and that your son can and will find a really good partner to enjoy "life" with.....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

farmerjan said:


> Figure if I'm paying rent, may as well pay a mtg on a place at this point, and find the "last place" I want to live... So we are looking at possibilities.
> 
> Now if he could just find a "forever woman" in his life, he wouldn't be so lonely.....moms are good for some things, not so much for others



Miss @farmerjan,

Are you looking to buy one of the places you mentioned, or to rent?  I hope you can find your next home that you will love and can buy it.  Like @CntryBoy777 said, 



CntryBoy777 said:


> the peace of mind knowing that ya don't have to deal with landlords either making demands or ignoring problems that need repair.....plus you are not just losing the $$ paid in rent.



As for your son finding a woman for himself, has he considered looking overseas?  One of my brothers-in-law served in the Navy and was stationed in the Philipines for several years.  He loved it there.  After marrying and divorcing two American women, he decided he would try his luck at finding a Filipino woman.  He did and she became an American citizen and are very happy together.  They have been married 10 years now, I think.  Just a thought.

And what about you, Miss Farmerjan?  I have this feeling you would make a wonderful wife.  The only problem is finding a man worth a flip.  Maybe the right one will come along one day...

Mr @CntryBoy777,

I really hope you and Miss Joyce can find the place you want.  It is one thing to be putting up with hassles when you're young, but when you are entering the fourth quarter in life, dealing with hassles at that time can surely take the joy out of living.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

r3bauer said:


> I find the story engaging and the missions fun and move the story along. Its an open workd so you can play it any way you like. There is 85 hours of game play not including online. I get that its not for everyone though!


I am enjoying the missions as posted on YouTube. The guy that posts them has commented several times about the online version missing a lot of stuff and expects it will show up in updates. Thinks like bounty hunting.



farmerjan said:


> It is along an access road, so not alot of local traffic, which makes me think interstate.


Not sure I would want to live that close to an interstate.

@CntryBoy777 I bet poor Gabbie thought you had abandoned her, dogs don't quite understand "we'll be back in 2 days". Glad you have found another good house prospect. I'm ready for you to have less stress in your life


----------



## farmerjan

@CntryBoy777 ; sorry for the loss but you're done with it now so I guess just chalk it up and go from here.  And sad that your brother is more of a recluse, but that is life.  I am not as close to my family as I once was and no longer lose any sleep over it.  It is what it is.  They will never understand my love of the farming life.  My next in line younger brother might get it a little as he owns property in Vt where he is growing Christmas trees, has been doing that for years; and will retire and build a house there in a couple of years.  He currently is still in our "childhood hometown in CT."  But he doesn't "get" the animals.  Lately neither do I with the farm economy the way it is...... LOL. 

@Senile_Texas_Aggie  sorry if I was not too clear.  I did go back and edit the post to try to make more sense.  Yes, I am looking at buying;  either a smaller place on a few acres, or together in some manner with my son on a farm where I will "pay'" a part of the mortgage payment , somewhat equivalent  to what I am paying now.  But it will be something that will be "mine" in some form or manner, and not have to deal with a landlord.  I didn't say it exactly right as "rent";  meant the income from the billboards not "rent" from them.  Although they are "renting" the space.... but what I meant is that if the money they pay as income is a decent amount, then it would go a long way towards paying a mortgage payment. Then I could hopefully make up the rest at least for awhile.  It would definitely be better than paying rent again.  This place served its' purpose but I have gotten beyond it.  Want to be able to have my chickens and pens the way I want them, and hopefully my nurse cows where I am living to make chores not only easier, but more enjoyable and to have running water and electricity in the barn!!!

It was rainy and chilly today, I didn't go anywhere except the barn, so maybe tomorrow I will take a ride to see if I can see what property the house on 3 acres is that is supposed to be fairly close.  
Maybe sun again for 2 days


----------



## Bruce

farmerjan said:


> My next in line younger brother might get it a little as he owns property in Vt where he is growing Christmas trees, has been doing that for years;


Anywhere near me in the NW corner?


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce    that is why we want to go see what farm it is and where.  The big farm we rent borders the interstate.  But the barns and main animal feeding areas are far enough away that you barely hear the noise.  One of the fields runs along it and the interstate is actually below the hill and you can't see much of it except at the very end of that field.  The house could be at the other end of the property from the interstate.  I lived near I-84 in Newtown Ct. and  there were woods and you could hear it some, but never saw it yet my 4 1/2 acres bordered it.  It really depends on the lay of the land.  I don't want the house to be right alongside it either.  Would prefer to go out in Highland County where there are no Interstates, and nothing more than a few main roads and lots of backroads... but the "tourist" types have all bought out that way and property values are way too high.

Like some of what Vermont has seen.  My uncle's dairy was down near Rutland and the ski types buying up land made it near impossible for the natives to be able to afford to stay there.  The flatlanders and vacationers made it impossible for the natives to afford to stay in their own hometowns.  We are seeing it down here now.  All the "northerners" coming down and buying up the farms and making the tax bases go up as they build these big houses and such and then want to change it to where they came from.... and we cannot make a living farming because our prices are controlled by the gov't and the "cheap food" mindset of people so we can't get a fair price for what we sell.   And yes, I am a northerner that came south, but I did it because I wanted to farm, and be able to make a simple living at it.  NOT CHANGE it.  So many just don't get it.  Then if they have a horse or a few animals, they moan and groan and b#$@h about the cost of a square bale of hay, yet they are driving around in  $50-75,000 cars and have houses that cost a couple hundred thousand to build, and don't want our old tractors and equipment "degrading" the value of their property.  

Okay, I'm quitting while I am ahead... except to say that if the people paid what the food was worth, then there would be a great number of young people who would want to stay in, or go into,  farming.  In many European countries, their food costs makes up 25 to 40% of their budget.  Here it is less than 12%.  But what does that fancy iphone cost?  And how many of them can you eat to stay healthy?


----------



## farmerjan

@Bruce   I don't think so,  I am not sure he ever said exactly where... I will have to ask him.  My grandparents (and now my fathers') place is in Vershire and my folks are in Monroe NH across the river.  They retired up there  but my mom is slowly losing some of her mind to dementia/Alzheimers,  so don't know exactly what will happen there.  My other (next younger) brother is in upstate NY somewhere along Lake Ontario.  He has a fishing boat that he does fishing trips in season and plows snow in the winter.  He is "running the show" with my parents and since we do not talk, I have been left out of the loop.  My sister is youngest, she communicates with him some, and has helped with the "help situation" for my mom,  when my father was in the hospital with the blood infection.  I have offered to come up, and since I can be retired, could go, but have been turned down so won't push it.  Bad family dynamics and I am not going to kill myself to make peace anymore.  Most of them have never liked that I "came SOUTH"  in 1981.... and I quit trying to make them see it. I could not afford to go to VT and farm, and the growing season here is much better for  grasses and grazing.  I wanted to take over, rent,  then buy one of the several places my grandparents had up there, but there could be "no favouritism"  to any of the grandchildren, so it almost all got sold to settle the estate, when she passed.  Doesn't matter, but we were "land poor" as my grandparents always believed in sinking their money in land and bought it whenever they could. Would have been nice to be able to keep some of what they worked so hard for all their lives, in the family.   Oh well, water under the bridge....


----------



## Mike CHS

Family dynamics are humbling.  I think I know of more families that have been split by the death of a Matriarch/Patriarch than not, mine included.


----------



## CntryBoy777

When I was younger I always heard about blood being thicker than water.....and at a young age I actually believed it, and practiced it....but, it only always seemed to apply when it was me making the sacrifice or giving assistance in a situation....but, when it was me that was in need, there wasn't a soul around.....only excuses as to why they couldn't help....it took many times before I came to the realization that it was a one way street....and when I did, I began to have excuses and that certainly drew condemnation.....I truly do care about many of my friends here much more than that so called "blood" that have stabbed me in the back much more than once....but, will never have the opportunity to do so again....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Gabbie isn't taking too kindly to the pops and bangs that are happening all around us here.....and people wonder why we want to live in the sticks instead of the hoopla.....


----------



## greybeard

There was a lot of shotguns & tannerite went off around here near midnight. 
My dog on the porch looked up, like, 'yeah yeah..", and went on back to sleep.


----------



## Devonviolet

@CntryBoy777 I’m finally catching up, since before Christmas. I was sorry to hear that second property fell through. Finding a decent piece of property, for an affordable price can sure be a challenge.  We had our share of frustrations, when we bought this place, back in 2014. 

I sure feel your hurt and frustration (as well as @MikeCHS and @farmerjan), when it comes to family dynamics. Dad died when I was small, and Mom didn’t encourage the five of us kids to be close. I tried over the years, but my oldest sister and two (younger) brothers had their own agendas, and they weren’t nice. The youngest brother was killed by a drunk driver in 2003, and I am happy to say, that I have recently been able to reconcile with the other brother. . 

My oldest sister just died (this week) from metastatic breast cancer, and while my nephew passed my messages of reconciliation and love on to her, she was too sick and in too much pain, to respond. So, I wasn’t able to say “goodbye”, which makes me sad. . I’m the peace maker of the family, so I certainly understand y’alls attempts to get along, but how you eventually just back off and let family do their own thing.

Over the years, I have been able to stay close to my sister, who is one year older than me. And now that her apartment complex had a fire, and she is in assisted living with two deteriorating lumbar disks, that are pressing on nerves (making it difficult to walk), I am glad that we are close and can talk on the phone, at least, since she is in California, and I am here in TX. 

Who would have thought, back when we were growning up, that family dynamics would be so difficult, when we got older.


----------



## greybeard

Been fortunate to have always been very close to all my immediate and extended family.

edit.
My mind cannot fathom it ever being any other way for us. Too many bonds. No matter where any of us went, we always knew we could and would eventually always come back home in Texas.
Do we disagree at times? Yes, temporarily. Do we ever covet? NEVER. We teach, we learn from one another, we love but we never forget who and what we are.


----------



## Mini Horses

Devonviolet said:


> Who would have thought, back when we were growning up, that family dynamics would be so difficult, when we got older.



Since I am an only, those fights are nothing I've had personally but, sure have seen them in friends and my late DH family!  I bowed out.   My 2 children agree to disagree -- the total fault of my DS.   Long story but, I see and agree.   It is recognized by all 3 of us (& their dad) so we "tolerate" when we must, like funerals & the presence of DS in life.  It can be stressful.

I totally understand you Country and feel you are making the best decisions for your own life and family.   Cheering you on, as this seems to be the overall best for a little peace in your existance.  Go for it!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I haven't posted much as of late, but finally have something to post....we have a contract on another property and are really hoping that things breeze thru to closing....
This house is a 4bdrm/2bath....1,344sq ft....and it is sitting on 1.2acres.....the place needs some work as it is overgrown and been neglected....the house has been updated and is really nice inside...it was built in 1959 is on a slab and is cinder block and brick....I know many have had their cleanup projects after aquiring their places, but don't remember anyone mentioning anything like what we saw when went to check this place out....I told Joyce we could jack up the bow just a bit and make a rock garden around it....and I could paint SS Minnow on the hull.........


----------



## Rammy

You never know, it still might float.


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations.  A boat is one of the few things we did NOT find.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

NOW THAT is a Florida property....didn't  they leave any cars or stray cats for you to take care of Country sir ? I really hope you get a home soon, will be nice to read your new   adventures. Hang in there , it has to get better.


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> Congratulations.  A boat is one of the few things we did NOT find.


Betcha found a kitchen sink.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

They grow boats and cars in the woods in florida  dumbbells....always too lazy to move their trash, I bet Country sir could make a duck pond out of the boat !


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here are a few of the house....

  
    .....I thought it was interesting that it has a tongue-n-groove ceiling in the carport.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Have they accepted the offer and all that?  Looks clean and homey


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> Have they accepted the offer and all that?  Looks clean and homey


Yeh....we have a signed contract....so, know for inspections, appraisel, and finalizing of paperwork for closing....proposed closing date is on or before Feb 20th.....heard a rooster crowing from a place close by.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

It's nice!  Hope this one is IT!


----------



## Mike CHS

Rammy said:


> Betcha found a kitchen sink.



We actually had three of those in the woods.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh....we have a signed contract....so, know for inspections, appraisel, and finalizing of paperwork for closing....proposed closing date is on or before Feb 20th.....heard a rooster crowing from a place close by.....



Awsome...hope you think about making that boat into a duck pond...that would be cool sunk in the gound with ducks swimming around, lol


----------



## CntryBoy777

We didn't journey to the backside of the property, so I'm unaware of what else may be lurking in the jungle, but there are quite a few loquat trees with fruit on them there....there is a garage/workshop too....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Loquat trees are great, had a neighbor who used to make jelly with them.


----------



## farmerjan

Looks like a place that has great potential outside, and the inside looks real nice.  And a garage/shop might be a real blessing as it can be used for hatching and brooding chicks or DUCKLINGS..... and it looks like you have some decent tree cover to help a little with the summer heat.   Here's hoping....


----------



## greybeard

When I cleaned up my father's place in 2006-2007, it had a big wooden hull boat on it, on a big trailer. Had a pine tree growing up thru the dilapidated hull. Not sure what size, but it had 40 gal galvanize gas tank, which I kept, and a Chrysler V8 engine it..which I junked.  I kinda wish I'd kept the steering wheel too...Stainless with some kind of wood inset. 
I sold the 2 speed Marine Gear off of it for $25 which was more than scrap iron was bringing. 
It was one fine boat in it's day, which was probably before I was born..


----------



## Mini Horses

Now just wait on appraisal.   Looks like the outside is where you'll need the time.  "Jungle" is pretty  much on point there  but, it'll clean up.  Over an acre -- plenty of room for Gabbie to run.  Hope there's an open area for a little garden spot.  Think there's any fence out there, under vines?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not really sure if there is fencing around the back there @Mini Horses , but there are neighbors on each side and they may have them....when we were there the ground was still damp with dew and we had our go to town clothes and shoes on....so we didn't trudge thru the growth....I will probably get a better look when we meet the inspector there....now that we have a contract on it...it will be worth the trouble....the backyard is fairly well shaded, but when I get our stuff down here the chainsaw will certainly see some action.....


----------



## Rammy

If they do a survey, then you will know where your corners are and can put a fence up once you move in. Thats what the bank did on my place. Then you can get ducks again.


----------



## Hens and Roos

hope the inspection goes good!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Rammy said:


> If they do a survey, then you will know where your corners are and can put a fence up once you move in. Thats what the bank did on my place. Then you can get ducks again.


Yeh....there will be a survey done at some point and then we will know the boundries. I haven't decided on fencing as yet, but will get some CPs up initially for Gabbie to have a pen/yard to be contained in and can run off lead....


----------



## RollingAcres

Nice place and has potential. Fingers crossed the inspection goes well.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here is a pic of the front of the house....

 .....I failed to get a pic of the front, but Joyce did.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks nice!


----------



## Latestarter

the the inspections turn up NOTHING major that could be a deal breaker. Hope all goes smoothly and come mid next month, you're settling into your new home.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Hope the deal goes through for you and Miss Joyce.  You two have been through quite a bit in the past year, so I hope you can settle down soon and enjoy life again.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Yepper ...what they all said  hope all goes great and fast with no hiccups


----------



## greybeard

I lived in a concrete block home for a couple of years. Extremely strong, virtually wind proof, easy to keep cool but from what others have told me, they are hard on heating bills. (cold weather wasn't an issue where I lived at the time..Cuba) Air in the block cavities is not a great insulator, but if the hollows have been foam filled, their R-value can get up close to 20.
There are LOTS of concrete block homes in Northern Mexico...quick and easy to build with less cost than stick homes & I've noticed over the last 2 decades, with all the Hispanic communities springing up here, cement block structures are more and more common.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It helps in cutting cost on homeowners insurance too....I doubt the blocks are foam filled, but there isn't much heating needed in this part of Florida.....they measure freezing temps by the hours here...........and with the floors being all tile, we will certainly have a few area rugs to rest our feet on when it is chilly.....my foot and knee won't stand for cold temps....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Most of your better homes in Florida are buit out of concrete block as you know Country  Sir, I think your new place is perfect ! Is it still in same area as the other home ?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw, @B&B Happy goats it is further south and west from the other one....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Was kinda hoping  you would crawl this way, lol...we need some normal people around here.. and it's  cheap


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> I doubt the blocks are foam filled, but there isn't much heating needed in this part of Florida


Probably was not done when originally built but AC probably wasn't all that common then either,  even in Fla.
I'm only a couple degrees North of the latitude the other place you looked at was located (Webster Fla) and we do get some freezing weather as well, but anything under 65° for more than an hour is uncomfortable to me. It's warmer out in my yard right now than it is in many places farther south. (star signifies my temp, not location..I'm a little farther south down US59 than where the star is)




Foam filling concrete block walls is often an upgrade thing. The seller may know if it has been done or not. It's a booming business in the Houston area and a little farther south.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I thought it was interesting that it has a tongue-n-groove ceiling in the carport


Maybe someone had visions of turning it into a screened porch?

I like the boat duck pond idea 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Hoping things turn out for everyone’s sake this round!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We did get the escrow money to the title company yesterday and have the inspection scheduled for this Friday....so we will have a better idea of things after that point, but we are feeling good about it and are fairly certain, barring anything hidden, that it should appraise easily and we will be able to close on or before Feb 20th.....we are soooo ready to sign the dotted line.....I told Joyce that I will be Glad to pay that first note...maybe not all of them, but will jump for Joy on the first one for sure.....
@greybeard this property is fairly close to Brooksville, Florida....I will have to watch activity in the Gulf fairly closely as there are a couple of beaches about 30mins away....


----------



## Rammy

I will be down for the 4th of July.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Your only one hour and forty minutes from us


----------



## Mike CHS

You have to be chompin' at the bit.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh Mike, I used that exact phrase with the real estate agent just the other day when we were looking at the property for the first time....


----------



## Latestarter

Southern FL in July @Rammy ?  No thanks!   that's the time to head up to coastal New England!  Any place along the coast of Maine would be ideal!  Save the FL visit for next Feb/March when winter is at its worst & Fred and Joyce should have the place in tip top shape, ready for visitors by then.   Good news to hear Fred! Hope all goes smoothly for you. you have a pretty good sized group of folks rooting you on here!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Yepper, this area in July will bring THE SWAMP MONSTER  out of the best of folks....august  and
september...well you just gotta love your AC....


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> @greybeard this property is fairly close to Brooksville, Florida....I will have to watch activity in the Gulf fairly closely as there are a couple of beaches about 30mins away...


Looks like you'll have plenty of limbs to keep up out of the front and side yards with those big moss draped  oak trees. 
Typical Fla style crank windows, which are common on block houses. The house I lived in when stationed PCola had them too. The only downside I had with them was no window screens.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I will tell ya Joe....I sure Appreciate every single one of them too!!
I agree with ya GB on the limbs and windows...there are a bunch already on the ground and I can't wait to get the new chainsaw down here and eliminate a few of them, too....
I agree with B&B too....having lived here for 5yrs previously it gets hot and humid in the summer and the only saving grace is the sea breezes that blow.....


----------



## Rammy

Latestarter said:


> Southern FL in July @Rammy ?  No thanks!   that's the time to head up to coastal New England!  Any place along the coast of Maine would be ideal!  Save the FL visit for next Feb/March when winter is at its worst & Fred and Joyce should have the place in tip top shape, ready for visitors by then.   Good news to hear Fred! Hope all goes smoothly for you. you have a pretty good sized group of folks rooting you on here!


But he said BEACH!!

But then again, @Bruce does live up north.


----------



## Latestarter

Hey, there's beaches up in New England too you know... Of course the water (unless on the south side of Cape Cod) is generally below 65°f even at high summer, and most beaches are rocky vice sandy. But the days are comfortable and the nights cool, the air is fresh and clean, and lobster and other cold water seafood is fresh, available, and not that expensive! I think the commute from Bruce's place to the beach might be a bit prohibitive... But then, he does have that fabulous pond, and he could probably smooth out an area to be a beach for you... You can commune with the fish, tadpoles, frogs and snapping turtles!


----------



## Rammy

Yeah, but G forbid Id catch a fish. DD vegan would probably call PETA on me.


----------



## greybeard

IMO, beaches are way over rated.

Speaking of snapping turtles....anyone read the article about a science teacher in Idaho that fed a (live) puppy to a snapping turtle in front of 3 of his class?
Went to trial recently and late last week, the jury returned a 'not guilty' verdict.
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...py-turtle-verdict_us_5c27cdd6e4b08aaf7a910302


----------



## Bruce

Rammy said:


> But then again, @Bruce does live up north.


True! And so does @RollingAcres. You could swing by her place on the way up here. 



Latestarter said:


> I think the commute from Bruce's place to the beach might be a bit prohibitive... But then, he does have that fabulous pond, and he could probably smooth out an area to be a beach for you... You can commune with the fish, tadpoles, frogs and snapping turtles!


Since we just took DD1 up to Sackville, New Brunswick, I can tell you that yep, it is a fer piece from here to the Maine coast. Bangor is 300 miles. But there are beaches on Lake Champlain. The water is warmer in the summer than the ocean is and it doesn't salt up your hair and body.

I think I will have to import a few loads of sand if you want a beach at the pond. But .... since I dug the pond out there are 2 places where the slope is gradual. I can put the sand there. We do have 2 spare rooms.

Come in May and I'll let you help shear Laddie (especially since DD1 had volunteered to NOT help with him this year).


----------



## Rammy

You got a deal.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Rammy said:


> You got a deal.



Isn't  May black fly season ?  Or don't  you get them ? @Bruce


----------



## Bruce

We don't have a problem with black flies though I'm sure they are wicked in the woods along rivers. Don't have a mosquito problem either. At least we haven't. I don't know how much of that is because we USED to have a lot of small fish in the pond. There should be a new crop of tadpoles and the insect eating birds will be around again though.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> We don't have a problem with black flies though I'm sure they are wicked in the woods along rivers. Don't have a mosquito problem either. At least we haven't. I don't know how much of that is because we USED to have a lot of small fish in the pond. There should be a new crop of tadpoles and the insect eating birds will be around again though.



The black fly should be the state bird of NH ,  t  shirts say..."BLACK FLIES DON'T  BITE...THEY SUCK"....you are so fortunate  not to have them there !


----------



## Bruce

Yep. I went on a canoe camping trip in the Adirondacks MANY, MANY years ago. Fly netting hats were a must.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have experienced them thangs....thankfully it was only for 2yrs....then we got to experience the heat, humidity, and skeeters of Mississippi....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

There sure are some nasty FLYING TEETH  bugs around this part of florida, ohhhh and the spiders  snakes are my job, spiders are my husbands.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> There sure are some nasty FLYING TEETH  bugs around this part of florida, ohhhh and the spiders  snakes are my job, spiders are my husbands.....


Down this way ya have to keep an eye out for scorpions and the wasp are flying practically year round....but, there are very few ticks and no chiggers....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Down this way ya have to keep an eye out for scorpions and the wasp are flying practically year round....but, there are very few ticks and no chiggers....



This place had been vacant  for years, you couldn't  walk without getting little black ticks on you..I believe  i have won the war on them.....we have gnats.....please don't  add scorpions  to the list...I don't  want to move again


----------



## Mini Horses

CntryBoy777 said:


> Down this way ya have to keep an eye out for scorpions and the wasp are flying practically year round....but, there are very few ticks and no chiggers....



Well,   you can't have everything!   

Armadillo on your side of FL?  We'd  see them when we were in Melbourne.


----------



## CntryBoy777

About the only thing that irritates me here are those danged love bugs....when they get to flying it is horrible....which reminds me, I have to get some rain-x to do the windshields with....gotta keep the washer fluid reservoir full also....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mini Horses said:


> Well,   you can't have everything!
> 
> Armadillo on your side of FL?  We'd  see them when we were in Melbourne.


Not really....haven't seen too many around here....there are mole rats here....they are worse than prarie dogs....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Not really....haven't seen too many around here....there are mole rats here....they are worse than prarie dogs....



Mole rats  more like underground monsters...we have one that is on speed or something, it will do the entire front of house during the night, get up and ya trip over the mounds, if you step on one you sink down four inches !  Sure would like to know how to get rid of them.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@CntryBoy777  have you tried PAM or other cooking spray oil on truck to make the love bugs not stick ?  It works...can't  use on windshields  naturally, but saves paint and scrubbing..


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I can tell ya how I got rid of some....I kept up with where they were digging and shoveling the sand out of the hole....then I would circle around behind them with a shovel and when they appear shoving more sand out the shovel became a guillotine and they disappeared.....ugly little rascals, too.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Haven't used Pam spray.....don't like the sticky build up of residue....I just wash them off when I get to the house....when I was truck driving had to deal with large clouds of them thru Cajun country....I know GB has seen em over his way....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I think that is what our little dog Sophie is digging for...she just hasn't  caught it yet I WAS looking for a easier method


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Haven't used Pam spray.....don't like the sticky build up of residue....I just wash them off when I get to the house....when I was truck driving had to deal with large clouds of them thru Cajun country....I know GB has seen em over his way....


I was years ago...riding in a convertable with my head tilted back and one went up my nose and was half in my throat....nasty...had to swallow the bugger...yuck


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've seen rednecks around here with window screen material duct taped to the front of their vehicles, so they didn't have to spray out the radiator....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, I can tell ya how I got rid of some....I kept up with where they were digging and shoveling the sand out of the hole....then I would circle around behind them with a shovel and when they appear shoving more sand out the shovel became a guillotine and they disappeared.....ugly little rascals, too.....


Whack a mole!


----------



## Mike CHS

I spent half my life in Florida and never heard of mole rats. From the sounds of them I don't want to meet any now.  

They remind me of Hutias (also called banana rats) that they have in Guantanamo Bay Cuba.  Those things are huge and destructive.


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Whack a mole!


Sounds more like slice-a-mole.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mike CHS said:


> I spent half my life in Florida and never heard of mole rats. From the sounds of them I don't want to meet any now.
> 
> They remind me of Hutias (also called banana rats) that they have in Guantanamo Bay Cuba.  Those things are huge and destructive.



We have big i mean big bananna spiders...creeps me the heck out !
We don't  leave home more than we have to but........... I can do red neck easy..and i have new screens and zip ties !


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> .I know GB has seen em over his way....


Yep, but they are a late summer early fall thing here.
Except for my windshield and headlights, I don't worry about them on my truck. The air dam on most modern pickups keep them out of the condenser core that is in front of the radiators.

They do have a pungent odor tho, once the smashed ones build up thick.....especially if it comes an overnight dew....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> I spent half my life in Florida and never heard of mole rats. From the sounds of them I don't want to meet any now.
> 
> They remind me of Hutias (also called banana rats) that they have in Guantanamo Bay Cuba.  Those things are huge and destructive.


I'm unsure about banana rats, but these are underground rats without fur and their teeth are outside the lips....Ugly!!....they are about the size of a gopher and dig like them too....they form underground colonies if allowed to flourish....the very first one that I got really freaked me out........it took me some time on-line to find out just exactly what they were....we had a neighbor that told me that it was a mole cricket......and I knew it didn't even come close to any mole cricket I'd ever seen before........then again, I'm from Mississippi....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I CAN SO RELATE....they are beasts !


----------



## CntryBoy777

Guess it is time for an update on the goings on around here, concerning the prospective new property.........we had the inspection this morning and we knew/expected there to be a few issues....since house was built in 1959....a year after I was born..........so far, there isn't anything that would deter us from buying....or anything significant that would keep the appraisal from reaching the loan amount....we are asking the owner to address the issues, but if he doesn't....then, I'll have a few minor things to attend to once we close....so, we will see what the response is to the requests and go from there....we are looking forward to getting the keys and moving in.....
I did get some pics while we were there and here are a few....

  
 
That is around the house and these are from the house looking into the immediate yard area.....
  
 .....we saw the neighbors chickens in this underbrush and heard the rooster crowing this morning....they appeared to be bantams.....also, while wondering around I saw some of @Baymule favorite plants....Florida's version of greenbriers......
 ....they are all around the boat.........there is work to do, but guess we need something to keep us busy and out of trouble.....


----------



## Mini Horses

I think it has so very much potential!   That yard will be lovely once you get on to it for a couple months.

Will they let you rent until closing?  Sometimes when empty they will...depends on the individual.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @Mini Horses since closing is to be on or before Feb 20th there really isn't a need to do that at this point....a few more wks here can be tolerated and giving the owner time to address some issues would be worth the wait...at this point anyway....


----------



## greybeard

If the owner won't address the issues, lower your bid by the amt you or an appraiser thinks it would cost to fix them.
The owner is, in all likelihood, already going to make a very significant profit on the sale.


----------



## Latestarter

Make sure they aren't charging you extra for the backyard land yacht. Grats Fred. Hope it all comes together for ya.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> also, while wondering around I saw some of @Baymule favorite plants....Florida's version of greenbriers......


Guess you'll need some goats right off to clear that out!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Hey i may have two you can borrow  Fred !


----------



## Baymule

That looks like a sturdy well built house. It needs a little TLC, but don't they all need something to make it "yours"! I love the big old oaks, the lot is beautiful. Check on the cost of getting rid of the boat. Many landfills charge like rip to haul one to the dump. Give the owner the option of reclaiming his treasure. This has been a long time coming. It will be good for you two to finally have a home that is YOURS.


----------



## CntryBoy777

How about some Gabbie pics??.....well, since everyone has been so kind and understanding thru the turmoil....just what could it hurt?.....I really Love this big girl and she truly is a Sweetheart.....

      .....it was close to 80° here today and she was using the shade of the table to cool down between ball tosses....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

She is much prettier  than the Shepherd  we met with yesterday,.!   I like Gabbies shorter fur better and she has better color.


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> She is much prettier  than the Shepherd  we met with yesterday,.!   I like Gabbies shorter fur better and she has better color.


Thank ya B&B!!....I was choosey about that myself....mainly because of living in the south it has to be a bit cooler and with her being inside and outside the clouds of hair are not what they could be if she were bushier....GSDs shed 24/7/365....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Thank ya B&B!!....I was choosey about that myself....mainly because of living in the south it has to be a bit cooler and with her being inside and outside the clouds of hair are not what they could be if she were bushier....GSDs shed 24/7/365....



Understand   about being choosey, although I appreciate  a well groomed long hair dog (and have had them)  at this time of my life a long haired dog would be a PITA for me, .....and clouds of fur flying just wouldn't  do. Happy you will be moving to your own place soon, Gabbie will be able to hang out with you and help with your projects, and  you guys will settle into your own normal life again


----------



## Bruce

Thanks for the Gabbie fix!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Gabbie reminds me so much of Faith in her younger days. GSDs are such great dogs! I may have one again in the future but loving my wiggle butt Aussies! 

Posting a pic of Faith for comparison. Faith was some type of GSD mix.


----------



## Mike CHS

You can see the smarts in that face.


----------



## RollingAcres

@CntryBoy777 I really hope things will go smoothly for ya on this house and you can get to closing soon and move in. Looks like you already have a lawn ornament, the boat. @Mike CHS has a truck as lawn ornament and I think @Baymule has a toilet as lawn ornament, so looks like you win! 
Thanks for sharing pics of Gabbie. The is lovely and cute!


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> @CntryBoy777 I really hope things will go smoothly for ya on this house and you can get to closing soon and move in. Looks like you already have a lawn ornament, the boat. @Mike CHS has a truck as lawn ornament and I think @Baymule has a toilet as lawn ornament, so looks like you win!
> Thanks for sharing pics of Gabbie. The is lovely and cute!


We had a couple of toilets, glass shower doors, dead above ground pool-in scattered pieces, beer cans and bottles, plus anything and everything that people without garbage service consume and throw outside. But the crowning glory, stashed behind a greenbriar thicket, were three floral sofas. We positioned them next to the driveway for that warm welcoming feeling. They wouldn't fit in a garbage bag, so I called in the wrecking crew.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There isn't much telling what we may find out in the jungle beyond the boat, but one thing is for sure....it will be an Adventure!!......and we will be more than glad to resurrect The Lazy A** Acres from whatever we find hidden there....


----------



## Baymule

The main thing is, it will be YOURS! Boat, briars and all.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We didn't think thongs were interesting enough around here, so today Gabbie started her 2nd heat cycle today and the funding for the home loan could be affected by the gov't "shutdown".....just freakin' Lovely!!.......


----------



## Rammy

I cant like that post because its not fair this is happening to you. Hope everything works out.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Oh good grief! I’ll pray the funding isn’t affected!!!


----------



## greybeard

The funding will be there, as it is probably a govt backed loan, which means a private lender is actually paying the seller and the USDA is simply guaranteeing that the lender will get his $$ should something happen that the buyer can't re-pay it. The fly in the buttermilk is most likely that the USDA (or other govt) employees that would normally do all the paperwork and legwork are currently furloughed.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh gee whiz!


----------



## Baymule

Always gotta be something.....


----------



## RollingAcres

Always something


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Mr. @CntryBoy777,

I "liked" the post, not because I am glad you are going through such turmoil, but because you were willing to share your troubles with us, you BYH family.  I hope it all works out well for you and Miss Joyce.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## CntryBoy777

We found out today that the owner has agreed to fix all the problems on the list........gues I should've added a few more..........oh well, after repairs are made, then it will be time for the appraisal.........will have to get insurance quote and septic inspected/serviced....just really Happy for things to progress forward.....waiting on answer of how much of an effect the shutdown may have on things....


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Making the list longer would’ve prolonged it being ready or scared the seller. Sounds like it was just right. Now if everything else would just fall into place.


----------



## Rammy




----------



## RollingAcres

That's good to hear that the owner us willing to fix things.


----------



## farmerjan

@CntryBoy777  heard today through an e-mail from our extension agent that they are opening up some of the FSA for 3 days to process some of the applications and stuff.  Don't know if that is of any help to what you are doing.  Maybe you ought to check with where ever you are applying....


----------



## CntryBoy777

farmerjan said:


> @CntryBoy777  heard today through an e-mail from our extension agent that they are opening up some of the FSA for 3 days to process some of the applications and stuff.  Don't know if that is of any help to what you are doing.  Maybe you ought to check with where ever you are applying....


That is the word we are waiting on...since the funding is thru an independent lender and the closing will be handled by a private title company....we are thinking it is as @greybeard mentioned previously, but just wanting to make sure we keep abreast of the possibilities that could lie ahead with the process....


----------



## goatgurl

and here I thought it was safe to come and check on you, that you'd be all snug in your new house but nooo.  I sure hope that the shutdown doesn't affect your loan, etc.  I like this newest place, looks like it will make you and joyce a comfortable home.  i'm still praying for youall.  take care
 thanks for the gabbie fix, she looks great but what you don't need right now is a big dog in rip roaring heat.  bad timing gabbie girl, bad timing.  just remember, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## Bruce

Good news Fred! Only another 3ish weeks, right?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Good news Fred! Only another 3ish weeks, right?


Should be about 5wks barring any delays til closing....and I think it is 6-18days on the heat cycle.....at least Joyce did pack the doggie diapers to bring with us just in case this did happen.....so far, Gabbie is still a champ....just looks like a humiliated Champ.....she hates anything messing with her tail, but allows us to attach it without too much struggle and doesn't bite and tug at it.....Yet, anyway!!.....


----------



## Bruce

Good girl Gabbie


----------



## CntryBoy777

Gabbie is "Stylin" here in Florida, but she still has some country left in her.....she is wearing her Florida shorts over her camo undies.....


----------



## Latestarter

poor girl!


----------



## farmerjan

Poor Gabby......bless her heart for being so good about it.


----------



## Baymule

What?? No bra?


----------



## CntryBoy777

The last hurdle for checking out the house comes this next week on Thurs.....having the septic system checkedout and pumped....after that the appraisal will be scheduled and then countdown to closing.....it truly can't come soon enough for us....it is high time for this rollercoaster to come to an end and for us to get on with some resemblance of normalcy and QUIET.....oh, just to sit and hear the ringing in my ears without any interruption would be a dream come true!!....


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> What?? No bra?


Its semi- nudist doggie beach attire....


----------



## promiseacres

praying it all works out


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Really hope it happens for you - the faster the better!


----------



## Baymule

It's all going to come together and soon y'all will be in your new home.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> she is wearing her Florida shorts


No Lululemon yoga pants for our pretty girl?



Baymule said:


> What?? No bra?


Pants required, tops optional.


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Gabbie is "Stylin" here in Florida, but she still has some country left in her.....she is wearing her Florida shorts over her camo undies.....
> View attachment 57336 View attachment 57337


Oh was that your old pair of shorts?


----------



## CntryBoy777

RollingAcres said:


> Oh was that your old pair of shorts?


They were a pair the GD outgrew and donated to the cause....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Mr. @CntryBoy777,

Had to go out of town for awhile and just now caught up.

Good luck on your house.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay....now for a bit of News!!....we have progressed to the Appraisal and we had the septic system serviced and checked today.....it Passed and we feel Great about moving forward!!...........we have just a couple of papers to get to the lenders and that part will be handled.....the seller assured us today that any delay by USDA would not spoil the sell...he has 5 other properties that he is dealing with and as such is not a problem for him to wait for closing....he actually said that if we wanted that property, it was ours and wants us to be satisfied.....a really nice 80yr old man....the septic guy gave both of us a complement....he said it was a pleasure to see people acting like people these dags and times....he had a heavy New Englander accent, so I had to ask if it were so...he said he grew up outside of Boston....so, I sure thought of @Latestarter ...but, his voice sounded very close to @Bruce ...it was a very enjoyable day today and can't wait to sign some dotted line....someday really Soon!!!.........it was great, that is, until the freaking 5 loose dogs showed up while Gabbie was out in the backyard....I finally caught her before any jumped in or she jumped out....it sure destroyed my back and hip....had to take a pain pill tonite.....


----------



## Bruce

SUPER YAY!!!!!!!!!!

Um Fred, I trust you mean my voice tonality not accent. I lived the first 23 years of my life in So. Cal. Have been to Boston a few times and surely do not have a Baastan accent. And I don't paak the caa in Haavaad Yaad!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> SUPER YAY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Um Fred, I trust you mean my voice tonality not accent. I lived the first 23 years of my life in So. Cal. Have been to Boston a few times and surely do not have a Baastan accent. And I don't paak the caa in Haavaad Yaad!


.....yeh, I wouldn't want to hang that moniker on ya, the accent is definitely different, but this guy has been here for over 35yrs so his accent isn't the sharp Bostonian one either.....


----------



## greybeard

I take it he isn't the original owner then. (Tho he is old enough to have been) 
Did he happen to mention how long he had lived in or owned the place?


----------



## Mike CHS

Florida law use to read that a septic had to be pumped within so many days of a sale but I don't remember what it is.

Congratulations again on getting closer.


----------



## CntryBoy777

greybeard said:


> I take it he isn't the original owner then. (Tho he is old enough to have been)
> Did he happen to mention how long he had lived in or owned the place?


He has had the property for about 18 months....bought it as a foreclosure to fix up/renovate and sell.....so, no real history is known about the place, but there are some of the neighbors that have been in their places for a long time....can probably get some info from them once we move in....


----------



## Rammy

Hope your neighbors are nice.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> Florida law use to read that a septic had to be pumped within so many days of a sale but I don't remember what it is.
> 
> Congratulations again on getting closer.


I haven't heard anything about that, but I told the septic man that I wanted it for peace of mind and the fact that as I age my memory isn't as good as it once was and I can remember that I hadit serviced just before we bought it....may not remeber the date, but would be sure when it was done....he laughed and said that he could relate to that.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Rammy said:


> Hope your neighbors are nice.


We do too!! Don't need any of those strange weird ones like ya seem to deal with there.....


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> Florida law use to read that a septic had to be pumped within so many days of a sale but I don't remember what it is.


It's that way here in most counties, as it's pretty hard for an inspector to sign off on inspection if it hasn't been pumped. Most want to be able to look down in there and make sure there isn't any dead bodies floating around..... 

Fred, get you a dead chicken and throw in the solids tank once you move in. Several septic guys told me there was no better or faster way to get the aerobic bacteria going good on a freshly pumped or new install than a decomposing chicken. (I always assumed they meant without feathers but who knows)


----------



## Baymule

A dead chicken? Well, I guess it would not stink any worse than a load of last night's supper being flushed down. Not that I go around lifting septic tank lids...….   Soooo..... @greybeard did you throw a dead chicken in your septic tank? 

That is good news on the house. It won't be long!


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Wehner Homestead

So excited that you seem to be making progress!!


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> A dead chicken? Well, I guess it would not stink any worse than a load of last night's supper being flushed down. Not that I go around lifting septic tank lids...….   Soooo..... @greybeard did you throw a dead chicken in your septic tank?


As a matter of fact I did, and right in front of the county inspector,  when my system was first installed.  I have an aerobic system..one with an air pump on it. And, I see I mis-spoke in my previous post. It's anaerobic bacteria (bacteria that thrive in an oxygen depleted environment) that the chicken carcass would feed. The tank the solids go into on my aerobic system is separate from the 2 tanks that get the compressed air.
I have to open my system quite often, as I have to drop three 3" chlorine tablets into an in-tank dispenser about once every 60 days.


----------



## Latestarter

Hated to like the post regarding strays, and good as Gabbie might be, 5:1 is NOT good odds (unless you're armed). Really happy for you Fred. I so hope something doesn't come up to push this south on you  . Sounds like you and Joyce will be able to settle right down there, make it home, and finish out your lives with a little comfort.


----------



## RollingAcres

That's great to hear @CntryBoy777 !


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> As a matter of fact I did, and right in front of the county inspector,  when my system was first installed.  I have an aerobic system..one with an air pump on it. And, I see I mis-spoke in my previous post. It's anaerobic bacteria (bacteria that thrive in an oxygen depleted environment) that the chicken carcass would feed. The tank the solids go into on my aerobic system is separate from the 2 tanks that get the compressed air.
> I have to open my system quite often, as I have to drop three 3" chlorine tablets into an in-tank dispenser about once every 60 days.


How do things break down if you have to keep tossing chlorine in there that kills the bacteria?


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is a water treatment tank and the tube that holds the tablets is as the water leaves the tank through the outlet pipe and is discharged away from the tank....the bacteria is held in the inlet side of the tank and ne'er the twain shall meet....


----------



## goatgurl

so tickled that things are coming together for youall.  and really that gabbie is a good girl and stayed put in the pen.  no babies for her yet.  I am however counting the days till you have baby chicks and ducks again.  take care of yourselves


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> It is a water treatment tank and the tube that holds the tablets is as the water leaves the tank through the outlet pipe and is discharged away from the tank....the bacteria is held in the inlet side of the tank and ne'er the twain shall meet....


Yep, pretty much. 
The effluent comes into the first tank, turds drop to the bottom where the chicken is, and liquid levels will rise in that tank, flow into a cross pipe across the middle tank to receive chlorine, and on  to the last (treatment) tank, where an air line and diffuser bubble air into the liquid in a big inverted cone. When the volume level reaches an opening in a baffle between the treatment tank and middle (pump) tank, they flow into the pump tank, where they sit until 7 hours has passed. At the end of every 7 hours, IF the lower float is tripped by volume level, the pump kicks on and out the treated water goes into the yard.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We had one of those at the trailer back in Mississippi.....


----------



## Baymule

We have a passive system, just pump it out every so many years.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> It is a water treatment tank and the tube that holds the tablets is as the water leaves the tank through the outlet pipe and is discharged away from the tank....the bacteria is held in the inlet side of the tank and ne'er the twain shall meet....


Very interesting, never heard of such a thing before. I ASSUME there is something related to the leech area that requires something more than just a basic tank??


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Very interesting, never heard of such a thing before. I ASSUME there is something related to the leech area that requires something more than just a basic tank??


Naw Bruce, there are no field lines or leech fields....just some pvc pipe run out to the discharge area....ya could actually drink the water that comes from the pipe....though I never had the desire to, but the deer sure loved to drink from it when it had water holding in that spot....it was just Joyce and I, so there wasn't a constant flow and the grass in the field sucked most of it up during the dry periods.....it could handle up to 500gals per day.....


----------



## Bruce

Curious! I wonder why they don't do those here. Maybe because of the below freezing temp a good part of the year? Here if you can't perk they build large mounds, not the most attractive things generally speaking and I sure wouldn't want to mow them.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Curious! I wonder why they don't do those here. Maybe because of the below freezing temp a good part of the year? Here if you can't perk they build large mounds, not the most attractive things generally speaking and I sure wouldn't want to mow them.


2 reasons for using them here:
1. soil won't perc.
2. Flood zone. Any property in Texas within FEMA designated 100 yr flood plain is required to use aerobic systems rather than a traditional septic system regardless of whether the soil will perc or not.

My sister's unit has small spray nozzles all over her yard..the kind that just spray up in an inverted cone pattern.....she built flower beds around most of them. Mine, uses 2 high capacity Rainbird® type sprinkler heads about 100 ft apart. I have them set to half-moon coverage patterns right now, but when summer gets here, I'll reset them back to 360° patterns. 

There are all kinds of different designs and brands. mine is a Clearstream.


----------



## Bruce

Very cool. And you can water as much as you pee, wash etc


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Very cool. And you can water as much as you pee, wash etc


It's a whole lot easier than being out in the yard, trying to pee on everything yourself.


----------



## Bruce

I thought that was to keep predators from crossing the fence line.


----------



## greybeard

> Bruce said: ↑
> Very cool. And you can water as much as you pee, wash etc





Baymule said:


> It's a whole lot easier than being out in the yard, trying to pee on everything yourself.


That, would generally kill more stuff than you might think.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

One way to mark your territory!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> Curious! I wonder why they don't do those here. Maybe because of the below freezing temp a good part of the year? Here if you can't perk they build large mounds, not the most attractive things generally speaking and I sure wouldn't want to mow them.





greybeard said:


> 2 reasons for using them here:
> 1. soil won't perc.
> 2. Flood zone. Any property in Texas within FEMA designated 100 yr flood plain is required to use aerobic systems rather than a traditional septic system regardless of whether the soil will perc or not.
> 
> My sister's unit has small spray nozzles all over her yard..the kind that just spray up in an inverted cone pattern.....she built flower beds around most of them. Mine, uses 2 high capacity Rainbird® type sprinkler heads about 100 ft apart. I have them set to half-moon coverage patterns right now, but when summer gets here, I'll reset them back to 360° patterns.
> 
> There are all kinds of different designs and brands. mine is a Clearstream.


Interesting to know!


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> It's a whole lot easier than being out in the yard, trying to pee on everything yourself.



Is that why you have a toilet in your yard?


----------



## greybeard

You always have to be cognizant of what time it is when out doing stuff in the yard..the spray heads don't give ya any warning..it suddenly ran me away from mowing last fall.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The major hurdle that is in our path is being faced today, but the report isn't due til Friday....the appraisal............if it would help I'd hold my breath........but, it is what it is, so we wait and see.....I will let ya know how it turns out as soon as we know anything....we are finishing up everything the lender requires for the file to be submitted to USDA for approval.....


----------



## Bruce




----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> The major hurdle that is in our path is being faced today, but the report isn't due til Friday....the appraisal............if it would help I'd hold my breath........but, it is what it is, so we wait and see.....I will let ya know how it turns out as soon as we know anything....we are finishing up everything the lender requires for the file to be submitted to USDA for approval.....



I know the problems a low appraisal can cause but
What happens if it appraises more than the bid (or asking price).....anything?


----------



## Bruce

Around here it is not unusual for an appraisal to come in just over the selling price. Almost suspiciously so. Makes everyone think they made a good deal I guess.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Around here it is not unusual for an appraisal to come in just over the selling price. Almost suspiciously so. Makes everyone think they made a good deal I guess.


Maybe. Been so many decades since I had to have anything appraised for lending purposes I just wouldn't be able to say. I was thinking maybe the lender would give the prospective buyer a better deal on the loan terms if the property appraised higher than the purchase price....wishful thinking?

Perhaps @Senile_Texas_Aggie  can shed light on it, since his profession before retirement was real estate.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I don't know of there being anything that it would cause if it were higher.....except for a few less beads of sweat.......the lenders just want to make sure that it is worth at least as much as is loaned.


----------



## Latestarter

Fact of the matter is, the property is worth the exact amount the buyer is offering and the seller accepted. Not a penny more... or less. The appraisal is a best guess estimate by a "trained, professional, evaluator of real property" for the sole benefit of the LENDER, and is being paid for by the BUYER, for said lender to entice the loan of funds to purchase. Were no lender involved, an appraisal would be worthless and of no need. The buyer thinks it's worth what he offered (or why would he have offered to buy at that price?) and if the seller accepts the offer, has therefore agreed to that value.

The appraiser simply finds similar properties, as close as possible, that have sold as recently as possible, to act as "comparables" so the lender (who has no interest in buying the property) can feel safe that should the buyer remorse and go into default, (whereby the lender ends up HAVING to "buy" the property) they have a reasonable chance to know that they'll at least get their money back and not take too big a loss.

I could go much further in depth, but will not  Suffice it to say, I hope that all goes well for you Fred, and if the appraisal does come in a little low, you can always offer to pay the difference and get the loan at appraised value. Instant equity if you can do it.


----------



## greybeard

Latestarter said:


> The buyer thinks it's worth what he offered


True in all things. As I said earlier, the seller is apt to make a bundle of $$ off the sale anyway, or he wouldn't accept the offer. Not unusual nowadays for sellers to double their $$ on real estate sales, especially if they picked it up cheap, put some $$ into and  then flipped it. 
The market is pretty strong nationwide right now.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> Maybe. Been so many decades since I had to have anything appraised for lending purposes I just wouldn't be able to say. I was thinking maybe the lender would give the prospective buyer a better deal on the loan terms if the property appraised higher than the purchase price....wishful thinking?


I think so. Far as I know the terms of the loan are already agreed before the appraiser does the work. As LS said, to make the lender happy that they aren't financing something that isn't worth what the loan is for.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If we would've been in a better financial position and had more options, then I would've felt we would be in a better bargaining position and could have dickered with the offer more and had a better deal worked out. However, I didn't want a decent place to pass us by.....once we get passed all of this and we are holding keys in hand, I will be a bit more specific about some of the details. I will say now tho, that the proposed note will sure put a crimp in our style, but we will make it work and be thrilled to death to truly be on our own once again.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Its friday...hope you got good news today


----------



## CntryBoy777

Received word late this afternoon that the underwriters have Approved our loan!!...........there are a few minor issues to clear up, but they will be easily handled and we can move forward....we want to Thank all of ya that supported us thru this whole mess and standing with/behind/beside us with such kind words and prayers.....we wish we could  each of ya individually, but in this cyber age this will have to do....


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## Rammy

CntryBoy777 said:


> Received word late this afternoon that the underwriters have Approved our loan!!...........there are a few minor issues to clear up, but they will be easily handled and we can move forward....we want to Thank all of ya that supported us thru this whole mess and standing with/behind/beside us with such kind words and prayers.....we wish we could  each of ya individually, but in this cyber age this will have to do....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Received word late this afternoon that the underwriters have Approved our loan!!...........there are a few minor issues to clear up, but they will be easily handled and we can move forward....we want to Thank all of ya that supported us thru this whole mess and standing with/behind/beside us with such kind words and prayers.....we wish we could  each of ya individually, but in this cyber age this will have to do....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That is wonderful news - congrats!


----------



## Mini Horses

Congratulations to you new home owners!!!!!   

Now you CAN move forward because you KNOW.  Great feeling, Isn't it?!    You can make plans, you are out of that LIMBO status.   GO OR IT.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!!


----------



## farmerjan

I am so very glad for you.  Only a couple of weeks to closing then, right?  Hope you will be able to get into it before the weather gets too terribly hot, and you can get some outside stuff done.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are feeling a bit of relief right now, but will wait to celebrate once we have keys in hand....given events of the recent past....still feels like a Dream....as far as we know at this time the closing is still scheduled for the 20th.....


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats to you Fred, and Joyce! Wonderful news!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

So happy for you!


----------



## Mike CHS

Just being able to plan for something you know is yours is something you haven't had in a long time so it has to be a relief.


----------



## Baymule

That is good news. It won't be long now!


----------



## promiseacres

so exciting!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

That’s wonderful news! I’m so happy for you, Joyce, Callie, and Gabbie!!!!


----------



## Bruce

Yipee!!!!!


----------



## greybeard

The 'easy' part is done. Now, comes all the lifting, loading, moving, lifting again, unloading, sliding, rolling, re-positioning, what's this?, where did it come from? where does it go? Why did we bring this? Where's the box with _____ in it?......
Congrats!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh GB, it is a sweet-bitter-sweet situation....not to mention the added expense of renting vehicle and fuel cost....but, with the light at the end of the tunnel being so close....it should give that extra push of energy to get-r-done....and then catch my breath as my head quit spinning.....


----------



## Bruce

Happy birthday to you Fred!


----------



## Rammy

Its your birthday? What better birthday present than to get a new home! Hope your birthday is great and many more.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Happy Birthday!  Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy birthday


----------



## Mike CHS

Add ours


----------



## farmerjan

Add my Happy Birthday to it too.  So glad that you are going to be able to say "MINE" in the very near future.  Yeah, moving is a @#$%# , but you will be able to have this all the way you want, and know that there will not be anyone to fight with again.  Sure, payments are not fun, but at least it will be payments for your future.  This may also help your health overall, as the stresses will be done.


----------



## Latestarter

Happy birthday Fred! Another year successfully "under your belt" and you're still kickin'.  Keep it up there old boy! You're gonna have lots of stuff to do over the coming years at the new place.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks All!!....tho at 61 it just seems like another day.....have to wait for closing to see if we have enough to Celebrate after we get the keys..........it will be late March or into April before we have enough to go get our stuff....we brought enough with us to make it till then, since it has a fridge, range and microwave....we have a Nuwave oven and some utensils, pots, pans, and dishes....but, will have to buy a broom, mop, soap and chemicals to do some cleaning....have some tools, but ya can always use another rake, shovel, of blade....hope we have enough left for about 8 CPs....they are on sale at TSC right now.....


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Happy belated birthday Fred!


----------



## Baymule

Happy Birthday and a new home to go with it!


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Received word late this afternoon that the underwriters have Approved our loan!!...........there are a few minor issues to clear up, but they will be easily handled and we can move forward....we want to Thank all of ya that supported us thru this whole mess and standing with/behind/beside us with such kind words and prayers.....we wish we could  each of ya individually, but in this cyber age this will have to do....


Doing the happy dance over here for ya!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

And Happy Belated Birthday to you!


----------



## CntryBoy777

RollingAcres said:


> Doing the happy dance over here for ya!!!


Well, if ya are outside there it may be more like "freeze" tag...........


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, if ya are outside there it may be more like "freeze" tag...........


Hahahaha...but don't worry, it's 54 degrees outside today and it's sunny. No freeze tag dance here.


----------



## Latestarter

Was mid 80s here today and humid. I was on the road over to the VA all day. Sitting here with the windows open beside me. says 70° outside right now and when I got home it was 75° inside. Too warm for me. But I'm thankful that tomorrow will be dry and sunny for the most part as I need to go get goat feed and hay. Tomorrow's gonna be a log hard day.


----------



## CntryBoy777

In the process to get things done....got the figures back on the appraisal....came in at +$7,000 of the purchase price....not very scientific, but does reveal that market is decent and we didn't try and stretch the boundaries.....there are very few concerns left on the list to handle and the homeowners ins is being addressed as I post.....here are a couple of Gabbie and one of the larger oaks in our yard.....


----------



## Mike CHS

The 'puppy' look is entirely gone.


----------



## RollingAcres

Gabbie is beautiful as always! And I agree with Mike, no more puppy look for her.


----------



## Rammy

She'll always be a puppy at heart.


----------



## goatgurl

I am sooo happy for you and joyce and abbie too.  a place of your own, no one to mess with you, stress you out and make you have that whole group of emotions that come with it.  now comes the work of putting it all together just the way youall want it.  is it time to send chickens yet?
  and mike is right, abbie has lost that baby look, she looks to be serious about life right now


----------



## CntryBoy777

goatgurl said:


> I am sooo happy for you and joyce and abbie too.  a place of your own, no one to mess with you, stress you out and make you have that whole group of emotions that come with it.  now comes the work of putting it all together just the way youall want it.  is it time to send chickens yet?
> and mike is right, abbie has lost that baby look, she looks to be serious about life right now


Not needing any chickens just yet....it'll be this time next year before animals would be looked for....there isn't any fencing up at all and it will be getting very warm here shortly....hit a hi of 81° here today....and working in the heat is a real struggle, but gotta get Gabbie an area sectioned off first....looking forward to just letting her out the door and back in....I'll have to put up some perimeter fence too...there are loose pits running the area and I sure don't need to deal with that kind of trouble....gonna take some time to accummilate the funds to do things, but will be checking CL and looking for free pallets and stuff.....


----------



## goatgurl

just say when kiddo.


----------



## Rammy

I'll have ducks, too, when your ready.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I checked today and found out that the last average frost date at the new place is March 1-8....so, it looks like Spring will be arriving shortly after we do....I don't believe we will be having a garden....there are many farmer mkts around, so we will buy what we wish to can and work on getting things back in order without distractions. There is plenty to do and when it starts getting hot...I'll have to retreat to the AC.....I can't wait to get to it tho....cause it will be ours!!...we will split the day as others do and tackle things in 2 shifts a day, avoiding the hotter temps........that'll be BYH time!!...I did check today, but haven't heard back on loan status....hoping it gets sent to USDA.......really soon....


----------



## Bruce

Given your current temps, your 'split days' are going to turn into "indoors all day and night" along about the time of last frost! Probably can't go out to work after dark when it cools down, I'm ASSUMING the mosquitos would carry you away if you turned on a light (and maybe even if you didn't).


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....those skeeters get pretty thick....and are big enough that ya can feel them when they land on exposed skin....so, ya can imagine the "bite" they can put on ya....Mom use to call them swomp skeeters.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Wait till the wolf spiders drop down their webs from the trees at night...and the bananna spiders OMG....i can deal with the snakes...but the spiders


----------



## Devonviolet

When I lived in Lake Worth, TX (NE of Ft. Worth), we had HUGE mosquitos with massive antenna.  If I didn’t know better, I could have sworn I saw numbers painted on the side of one of them.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

When you are ready....and  if you would like....i would love to give you a pair of NZ breeding meat rabbits,  maby some chickens if you want, may even still have a couple of nigerian dwarf goat wethers if you  should so desire to have little kids around....just a offer for you to ponder on


----------



## CntryBoy777

We had them back on the farm too....so many trees, shade, moisture, and food for them....we had orb, wolf, recluse, widows, and jumping spiders everywhere....they don't bother us very much....most are beneficial, so tolerated uless they infringe on our areas....then they are dealt with........snakes aren't much of a problem either....we use to have a few as pets years ago....we will find and try most any and everything to fight the dang ants and stick with what works the best....I know we can't take em all out, but sure need to control their numbers and keep them from gaining ground....gotta thin some trees out and get more sun to the soil....lessen the leaf litter, nuts, and dead wood....get grass to growing....


----------



## Devonviolet

In Lake Worth we also had brown tarantulas. They were realy hairy and about 1-1/2 to 2” across. They had 1/2” holes in the ground, that they would cover with some of their belly hairs.

One day I was on the back porch (about 7’ above ground level) and was planning to go into the back door, into the master bedroom. We usually kept that door shut/locked.  As I reached for the door handle, I saw something, didn’t really look at the handle, but then saw something that almost matched the trim in color. So I looked closer and it was a tarantula, just ready to climb onto the door knob.     YIKES!!! I jumped back and screamed.  Then I did a karate kick and the tarantula was no more.   I’m told their bite is not much worse than a bee sting, but the way I see it, why take the chance of getting bit, when you don’t have to.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> We had them back on the farm too....so many trees, shade, moisture, and food for them....we had orb, wolf, recluse, widows, and jumping spiders everywhere....they don't bother us very much....most are beneficial, so tolerated uless they infringe on our areas....then they are dealt with........snakes aren't much of a problem either....we use to have a few as pets years ago....we will find and try most any and everything to fight the dang ants and stick with what works the best....I know we can't take em all out, but sure need to control their numbers and keep them from gaining ground....gotta thin some trees out and get more sun to the soil....lessen the leaf litter, nuts, and dead wood....get grass to growing....


For the fire ants....wal mart, home depot and lowes sell BAYER fire ant killer, only get the powder  and just use a little on the mound...if you start from the center of your  property and work them outwards toward neighbors...they move away....that is soooo much better than anything else i have tried...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Devonviolet said:


> In Lake Worth we also had brown tarantulas. They were realy hairy and about 1-1/2 to 2” across. They had 1/2” holes in the ground, that they would cover with somme of their belly hairs.
> 
> One day I was on the back porch (about 7’ above ground level) and was planning to go into the back door, into the master bedroom. We usually kept that door shut/locked.  As I reached for the door handle, I saw something, didn’t really look at the handle, but then saw something that almost matched the trim in color. So I looked closer and it was a tarantula, just ready to climb onto the door knob.     YIKES!!! I jumped back and screamed.  Then I did a karate kick and the tarantula was no more.   I’m told their bite is not much worse than a bee sting, but the way I see it, why take the chance of getting bit, when you don’t have to.


I would of had heart failure !


----------



## RollingAcres

Devonviolet said:


> Then I did a karate kick and the tarantula was no more.


 Not just a kick, a karate kick!


----------



## Bruce

While screaming "YA!" 



B&B Happy goats said:


> Wait till the wolf spiders drop down their webs from the trees at night...and the bananna spiders OMG....i can deal with the snakes...but the spiders


Good thing you don't live in Florida then .... oh wait 
I've only seen wolf spiders in the basement of our prior house. Didn't know they had webs up in trees.


----------



## Devonviolet

RollingAcres said:


> Not just a kick, a karate kick!


Well, YEAH! It was right at waist level. Just a regular kick wouldn't do!  The significant thing about that is that I COULD do a karate kick.   With arthritis in my hips, I can't kick that high anymore.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> While screaming "YA!"
> 
> 
> Good thing you don't live in Florida then .... oh wait
> I've only seen wolf spiders in the basement of our prior house. Didn't know they had webs up in trees.



OMG Bruce, they drop  down from our big live oak tree that we have to walk under...I either duck or use a umbrella..... but they only do it all summer....they give us the winter off.
Have you ever killed one while it was carrying  its babys ? I slapped one on the patio floor with my flip flop and hundreds of baby spiders were running everywhere....creepy critters


----------



## Bruce

That would be creepy. No, I've never seen one with babies but we did have some that were a good 3" with legs in the basement.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well....wolf spiders are of the "funnel web" group of spiders and as such don't usually venture far off of the ground....those in the trees are usually orb spiders and they spin a new web every evening and pack it up after the sun hits it for a little while in the mornings....they will leave the anchor threads up, but if something happens along and damages them, they will reanchor before spinning the center piece of web. A wolf spider carries her egg pouch with her to protect it as she hunts for her meals....after the eggs hatch and the young have matured a bit, she will release a pherimone that will signal the young to attack her and devour her carcass as their first meal. It is really a very interesting cycle and just more wonder and beauty that surrounds us each and every day....designed by The Father in Heaven for us to marvel at in His attention to detail.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> That would be creepy. No, I've never seen one with babies but we did have some that were a good 3" with legs in the basement.


Trust me...ya don't  want to do the flip flop shuffle, i was screaming like a durn girl !


----------



## Devonviolet

B&B Happy goats said:


> For the fire ants....wal mart, home depot and lowes sell BAYER fire ant killer, only get the powder  and just use a little on the mound...if you start from the center of your  property and work them outwards toward neighbors...they move away....that is soooo much better than anything else i have tried...


We have tried every ant poison on the market. None if them totally got rid of fahr ants. We have found that by dissolving borax in boiling water & pouring (slowly) it down the hole, it works a little bit better than the poisons - AND IT'S NON-TOXIC!  The absolute best time to do it is whenever the make a fresh hill/mound, because that is where the have their eggs. Ever kick a fresh ant mound? It's full of eggs!

I can't wait to get our 6 guineas out in the front yard next Spring/Summer. I can't say for certain, but I am really hoping they help keep the fahr ant population down. You had better believe I'll be kicking a lot of ant hills!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well....wolf spiders are of the "funnel web" group of spiders and as such don't usually venture far off of the ground....those in the trees are usually orb spiders and they spin a new web every evening and pack it up after the sun hits it for a little while in the mornings....they will leave the anchor threads up, but if something happens along and damages them, they will reanchor before spinning the center piece of web. A wolf spider carries her egg pouch with her to protect it as she hunts for her meals....after the eggs hatch and the young have matured a bit, she will release a pherimone that will signal the young to attack her and devour her carcass as their first meal. It is really a very interesting cycle and just more wonder and beauty that surrounds us each and every day....designed by The Father in Heaven for us to marvel at in His attention to detail.....


Going to have to look up orb spiders!!! We were told they were wolf in the trees


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> While screaming "YA!"


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Go look up a picture of the bananna spider @Bruce...they are every wnere...and their webs feel thick and are hard to get off ya


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@CntryBoy777.  Yikes too many of those orb weaving  spiders here....recognized  way too many in the pictures


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> @CntryBoy777.  Yikes too many of those orb weaving  spiders here....recognized  way too many in the pictures


Just remember....they eat bugs!!....not people....just like the little anoles that are everywhere....they are all Good to me...as long as my area is respected.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Just remember....they eat bugs!!....not people....just like the little anoles that are everywhere....they are all Good to me...as long as my area is respected.....



What is a anoles ?


----------



## CntryBoy777

The little "leezards" that run around and have the flap of chin skin that is colored yellow and red that they flash when searching for a mate....


----------



## Devonviolet

CntryBoy777 said:


> Just remember....they eat bugs!!....not people....just like the little anoles that are everywhere....they are all Good to me...as long as my area is respected.....


We have those Banana Spiders here some get 3" long (including legs). The make their huge webs, on the porch, above the wainscotting.

When we go out at night, we always take a flashlight, so we can see their huge webs and don't walk into them.   And when I walk out the back door, I put something in front of my face, as they like to spin their webs across the door.  

And yes, their webs are like nylon thread!.    One characteristic, I didn't see in the Wiki article I read, is that the all make an approximate 1x1-1/2" zig-zag pattern within their web, that I havent seen with other spider webs.

We also leave them alone, as they have never come even close to being agressive toward us.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> The little "leezards" that run around and have the flap of chin skin that is colored yellow and red that they flash when searching for a mate....



Oh yes, they are cute ! I have some chickens that i leave loose as their job is to poop and eat bugs...and that is a great working arrangement for us both...they are happy and so am I


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Devonviolet said:


> We have those Banana Spiders here some get 3" long (including legs). The make their huge webs, on the porch, above the wainscotting.
> 
> When we go out at night, we always take a flashlight, so we can see their huge webs and don't walk into them.   And when I walk out the back door, I put something in front of my face, as they like to spin their webs across the door.
> 
> And yes, their webs are like nylon thread!.    One characteristic, I didn't see in the Wiki article I read, is that the all make an approximate 1x1-1/2" zig-zag pattern within their web, that I havent seen with other spider webs.
> 
> We also leave them alone, as they have never come even close to being agressive toward us.



I don't  bother them unless they are in my doorway ...they sure trap and eat alot of bugs !


----------



## CntryBoy777

Devonviolet said:


> We have those Banana Spiders here some get 3" long (including legs). The make their huge webs, on the porch, above the wainscotting.
> 
> When we go out at night, we always take a flashlight, so we can see their huge webs and don't walk into them.   And when I walk out the back door, I put something in front of my face, as they like to spin their webs across the door.
> 
> And yes, their webs are like nylon thread!.    One characteristic, I didn't see in the Wiki article I read, is that the all make an approximate 1x1-1/2" zig-zag pattern within their web, that I havent seen with other spider webs.
> 
> We also leave them alone, as they have never come even close to being agressive toward us.


Back on the farm I kept a broken hoe handle at the back door and if I needed to get out after final rounds, I always used it as a walking stick....as I walked a path under the trees I would hold it up, angled away from my head and let it find the webs....when I use to hunt, I would always get a face full and I learned that I didn't much care being in the web looking a spider in the eyeball....


----------



## Bruce

I wouldn't either Fred!


----------



## Rammy

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well....wolf spiders are of the "funnel web" group of spiders and as such don't usually venture far off of the ground....those in the trees are usually orb spiders and they spin a new web every evening and pack it up after the sun hits it for a little while in the mornings....they will leave the anchor threads up, but if something happens along and damages them, they will reanchor before spinning the center piece of web. A wolf spider carries her egg pouch with her to protect it as she hunts for her meals....after the eggs hatch and the young have matured a bit, she will release a pherimone that will signal the young to attack her and devour her carcass as their first meal. It is really a very interesting cycle and just more wonder and beauty that surrounds us each and every day....designed by The Father in Heaven for us to marvel at in His attention to detail.....


Gives you a whole new spin on the term "eat me."


----------



## Mike CHS

I had some kind of spider that bit me on the back of the neck that took 6-7 months to heal and close up.


----------



## greybeard

We have several kinds here. The banana  spiders, tho not real common. There are a lot of little tiny white spiders that build very little webs around the top inside of the front porch, drawn by the hordes of bugs the porch lights attract...they are only about 1/4 diameter including the legs and they lay their eggs inside little fuzzy clumps that are also attached where the ceiling and walls meet.
For me, the worst are the spiny orb/crab spiders that are everywhere there are any trees or brush. Their webs here are just little orbs between long strands between the branches that I either walk into or drive the tractor and 4 wheeler thru. The spider usually ends up on my hat or neck..........if I don't nearly kill myself trying to get it off while still driving along. They come in several colors tho most I've gotten tangled up with are black.
Some people don't believe me when I tell them everything in Texas bites, stings or has thorns..some things can multitask..


----------



## CntryBoy777

There sure were a bunch of those there....it is surprising to see them in their web all drawed in like that and when they spring into action and unfold their size is amazing.....we had those little spiders too, but never knew what kind they were....we always recerred to them as cotton spiders....mainly because the little fuzzy egg sack reminded us of the little cotton pcs that the dentist use to use to numb the gum before he stuck the needle into it.....


----------



## Rammy

Mike CHS said:


> I had some kind of spider that bit me on the back of the neck that took 6-7 months to heal and close up.


Was it a brown recluse? Those things are nasty.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> I had some kind of spider that bit me on the back of the neck that took 6-7 months to heal and close up.


 Glad you are still with us, that sounds nasty.



greybeard said:


>


I've never seen one of those, found them with Google. Jewel spider or spiny orb weaver. I can see why the jewel name.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I doubt it was a recluse, but all spiders are venomous....but, not all bite humans and most of the fangs are too short to penetrate human skin....there have been several that I know that ended up with time in a hospital after being biten by what we always called a warehouse spider....many mistake it for a daddy long legs, but it is different....body isn't round and the long legs don't form a circle as a long leg spider.
Sure glad it healed up well for ya @Mike CHS , I know many that have permanent chunks of soft tissue damage missing from various parts of the body....certainly nothing to take lightyly.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Glad you are still with us, that sounds nasty.
> 
> 
> I've never seen one of those, found them with Google. Jewel spider or spiny orb weaver. I can see why the jewel name.



We have them with white on them and some red ones.....


----------



## farmerjan

@CntryBoy777 , I just noticed the change in location on your profile.... that's real neat.  Maybe it has been that way for awhile, but Congrats on that too.

Y'ALL can have any/all of those spiders.... The only "big one" I see here is the  black and yellow one that is around the garden.  Mostly visible in the fall.  They make a good sized web and are kinda pretty.  I don't go looking for any, don't have alot of trouble with spiders in general, but I do kill any in the house.  Am always afraid of getting bit by one and getting sick or an infection so I don't give them a chance.  Outside, I try to avoid any webs.  Sometimes there will be webs on plants, or between stands of wire on the fences that you will see the dew on early in the morning and it is pretty to see them.  I do admire the way they build the webs.  Just wish they would catch mosquitoes and  the flies that plague the cattle in the summer.


----------



## farmerjan

Went back in your journal a bit and see it has been changed for a bit... Oh well, I don't always notice things right off....


----------



## greybeard

If you want to know just how many spiders you have in your lawn or other grass, shine a light out on it on a night that has dew. You will see dozens and dozens of small webs glistening, and if you watch closely, little points of light. Most spider eyes reflect light really well.


----------



## Rammy

I know what spider your talking about. Pne kept spinning a web right along the path I took to the barn. I kept having to take a long stick to knock it down every day til it got the hint to stop putting it there.
I dont mind them but its not fun walking into one in the dark knowing theres a big spider in it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

farmerjan said:


> Went back in your journal a bit and see it has been changed for a bit... Oh well, I don't always notice things right off....


I changed it last week....I was just wanting to see how long before anyone noticed.....ya are the very first to say anything about it..........I believe that when ya change the avatar or update any info all of the post for that screen name changes....even the older posts.....I changed it the same day I changed the avatar...an updated pic of Gabbie....she was under a table in the yard...it was 82° out and sunny....was catching her breath in the shade after playing with her ball........we always called those spiders garden spiders and it was always neat to watch them work.....we always left their egg sack alone even if it meant adjusting the path to avoid them....they seem to be fairly territorial and will stay in the same spot if left undisturbed....of course there are some that just have to be relocated.....


----------



## promiseacres

Coffee is on... need to get some fudge going. 
We did get 2 bunny litters this week.


----------



## CntryBoy777

promiseacres said:


> Coffee is on... need to get some fudge going.
> We did get 2 bunny litters this week.


I know winters there are really tough and can wear and tear on ya some....I also know that coffee can warm ya from the inside and help those sluggish eyes to focus......hope the kits stay warm and healthy thru the swings in weather there...they are always sooo cute!!........just in case ya thought ya was on the "coffee" thread posting...ya was still half awake.........I have no problem or issue with it...in fact, I enjoyed it!!....just was trying to help a friend out to get their day started....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I believe that when ya change the avatar or update any info all of the post for that screen name changes....even the older posts


Yep.


----------



## promiseacres

Oop


CntryBoy777 said:


> I know winters there are really tough and can wear and tear on ya some....I also know that coffee can warm ya from the inside and help those sluggish eyes to focus......hope the kits stay warm and healthy thru the swings in weather there...they are always sooo cute!!........just in case ya thought ya was on the "coffee" thread posting...ya was still half awake.........I have no problem or issue with it...in fact, I enjoyed it!!....just was trying to help a friend out to get their day started....


oops... maybe a nap is in order...


----------



## Bruce

Given what is on your plate daily, a nap is definitely in order!


----------



## greybeard

farmerjan said:


> Y'ALL can have any/all of those spiders.... The only "big one" I see here is the black and yellow one that is around the garden. Mostly visible in the fall. They make a good sized web and are kinda pretty.


This one was at my mother-in-law's place. Their webs are really tough.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got a couple decent pics of Gabbie today.....
  
She certainly picked her ear up with age....not that it would've mattered to us if it hadn't....I can't wait to get pics in our own yard.........today is the 10th anniversary of my 2nd heart attack....this time 10yrs ago I was flat on my back in ICU having dodged my second "widow maker"....sure don't need a repeat....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Happy your still around


----------



## Mike CHS

Getting rid of some of the housing stress in your life should help avoid that repeat.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Got a couple decent pics of Gabbie today.....
> View attachment 58013 View attachment 58014
> She certainly picked her ear up with age....not that it would've mattered to us if it hadn't....I can't wait to get pics in our own yard.........today is the 10th anniversary of my 2nd heart attack....this time 10yrs ago I was flat on my back in ICU having dodged my second "widow maker"....sure don't need a repeat....


See I told you that ear would likely perk! Looks like she's been eating dirt. Maybe you should feed her 
And yeah, please DO stay away from any future heart attacks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It was worse before she took a drink to clear her mouth out.......we were playing ball and the ground being sand she has plowed up the backyard chasing and grabbing it in the dust she kicks up.....


----------



## Baymule

She is a beautiful and can't wait for her own yard!


----------



## RollingAcres

Gabbie is so beautiful!


----------



## farmerjan

How many days til the closing?  Are you counting the minutes yet?


----------



## CntryBoy777

farmerjan said:


> How many days til the closing?  Are you counting the minutes yet?


Still not sure @farmerjan , we got word today that the file has been sent to USDA and right now they are saying 7-10 business days to expect a reply....with the gov't shutdown looming this Friday it is difficult to say....but, they are working overtime to get through as many as they can before that time....right now they are still holding to the 20th, but once it is approved the only step left is the closing. So, we have mixed emotions right now....we certainly are anxious and subdued at the same time....we want to jump and shout, but are scared to do so until a decision is reached.....


----------



## Rammy




----------



## Bruce

Maybe someone with a brain will keep from having another shutdown. I HATE that so many people were used as pawns in a political game.


----------



## Mike CHS

What makes the shutdowns even worse is that most of the contractors don't get paid for that time. I got paid but I was one of the few that could work whether government people were around or not.


----------



## Bruce

Yep, most true government workers were put through the wringer trying to figure out how to pay bills with no paycheck, but at least can pay them now. The contractors that were forced to not work get nothing but still have those same bills to pay.

And then there is the "spill over", all the things all those people would have bought during that time if they were working went un-bought, merchants made less money. Some things might have been put off but, for example, millions of missed lunch sales won't be sold after the check comes in.

And then we have people working overtime now to try and catch up on things like Fred's mortgage so things can happen on time and hopefully before another potential shutdown sends them home again.


----------



## greybeard

I found the govt shutdown to be enlightening, in a depressing kind of way. It basically lasted 1 month. (December 22, 2018 until January 25, 2019= 35 days) I can't imagine so many govt employees not being able to weather 35 days financially.
But then too, I guess I shouldn't find it surprising,  considering 7 million Americans are also 90 days or more behind on their car loan payments and it had nothing to do with a govt shutdown. 
https://www.nbcnews.com/business/bu...e-seriously-behind-their-car-payments-n971016


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Fred we were in Apopka to get Mrs. Wilson the flemish giant rabbit yesterday...how far is that from where you will be living ?


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> Fred we were in Apopka to get Mrs. Wilson the flemish giant rabbit yesterday...how far is that from where you will be living ?


Probably about 50+ miles....we will be west of I-75 and FL hwy 50....the closest town is Brookesville....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Probably about 50+ miles....we will be west of I-75 and FL hwy 50....the closest town is Brookesville....



Thats a nice area....the place we were at yesterday wasn't  anywhere I would care to live....too many people


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh...and ya have to be careful where ya are at in that area too....quite a bit of gang activity over that way....just a northern suburb of Orlando....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh...and ya have to be careful where ya are at in that area too....quite a bit of gang activity over that way....just a northern suburb of Orlando....



Wasn't  going to comment on that , but sure wanted outta there...fast, and we did go fast, i asked DH "do you think you are freakin Dale Ernheart or something  "  he just said we need to get home...as I laughedhe isn't  used to traffic, lots of people and the crazies.... I am, so I moved away, but it was a nice reminder of why I moved


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Everybodys. got to live somewhere....am very happy to be able to choose where I live, .....vs being trapped and can't  get out of where you live.....We are so blessed, all of us here to be able to escape the madness and enjoy living in nature and caring for our animals, through good and sad  we share a common bond, ...we are a herd of great critters


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay, got news there won't be another shut down!!.... and with the process taking 7-10 business days....this puts us between Tues and Fri this next week.....the seller was kind enough to allow us to unload our vehicles into 1 room of the house yesterday....he put a lock on the door and gave us the key.....so, we have a key to at least one room of the house, but can't wait until we get the one to the whole house.....


----------



## Rammy




----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thank  goodness,..... so happy for you guys, ......almost home...


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Okay, got news there won't be another shut down!!.... and with the process taking 7-10 business days....this puts us between Tues and Fri this next week.....the seller was kind enough to allow us to unload our vehicles into 1 room of the house yesterday....he put a lock on the door and gave us the key.....so, we have a key to at least one room of the house, but can't wait until we get the one to the whole house.....


That is great news!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Praise God!! I'm happy for you!


----------



## CntryBoy777

BREAKING NEWS!!!....we just received word that we have been Approved to Close!!!... we just have to work out the closing time, but it will be Tues or Wed this next week.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

AMEN MY FRIEND....let the good times roll !


----------



## Rammy

Yyyyyyeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's awesome - so happy for ya'll!


----------



## Rammy

So when do you want some khakis for a housewarming gift?


----------



## RollingAcres

Awesome!!!


----------



## Mini Horses

Alright, alright, alright!!!       Closing time!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

awesome!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!....we just received word that we have been Approved to Close!!!... we just have to work out the closing time, but it will be Tues or Wed this next week.....


  House warming party next Thursday at Fred's!
So nice you have a very cooperative seller!


----------



## farmerjan

That is so great for you.  You will be able to get in, get the basics set up and then go get your stuff in storage as soon as it suits,  and get it  HOME  before the weather gets too hot.  Then you will be able to "piddle around" as your energy and the weather allows.


----------



## Bruce

I think Fred should leave the piddling to Gabbie!


----------



## Baymule

This is wonderful news. Fred I and BJ are so happy for you!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here we were making great progress and then we have Presidents day....WTH??.....oh well, we'll be closing on Wed, in the morning and spending our first night in Our house that night....we will move the animals over there in the afternoon to allow them to begin checking it out and Gabbie to mark some territory....also, to let others know there is a new patrol in the neighborhood.........there have been a few positive things that have occurred within the deal and will explain better after all is said and done....we are really anxious to get to a spot that we can finally unwind and untangle our minds of the past year or so....that dang spring is wound up pretty tight right now.....


----------



## Bruce




----------



## goatgurl

I am passed tickled pink for youall.  just to be able to put your feet up and not have to worry about anything but you, joyce and gabbie.  its been long enough time coming but here it comes.   can I send the chickens yet???  huh, huh, can I can I, can I???
conga rats to you both.


----------



## Rammy

I got dibs on the ducks. More fuzzy butts are in the bator.  Due to hatch March 14th if all goes well.  Fred has pick of the litter.


----------



## Bruce

No fair sending Fred and Joyce livestock now unless you also supply the housing!


----------



## Rammy

When Fred is ready, then the duckies will fly south, albeit by vehicle in a nice cozy dog crate.  Right now they need to work on converting that boat into a duck pond.


----------



## goatgurl

and the chickens don't need a pond, they will be just fine in the shed out back


----------



## Baymule

I'll make it easy on you Fred. I will send jonquils, bulb flowers. Dig a hole, drop them in and next spring they will come up and bloom without any effort on your part. They don't need a fence nor a barn. They will greet you with a cheery smile next spring.


----------



## Mike CHS

You have to be at a major spring unwind point. We are truly happy that things are finally working for you.


----------



## Bruce

Ooh, I sure hope the spring doesn't unwind too fast, don't think Fred's heart could take it


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Here we were making great progress and then we have Presidents day....WTH??.....oh well, we'll be closing on Wed, in the morning and spending our first night in Our house that night....we will move the animals over there in the afternoon to allow them to begin checking it out and Gabbie to mark some territory....also, to let others know there is a new patrol in the neighborhood.........there have been a few positive things that have occurred within the deal and will explain better after all is said and done....we are really anxious to get to a spot that we can finally unwind and untangle our minds of the past year or so....that dang spring is wound up pretty tight right now.....


Y'all must be soooo excited!!!! Wed is almost here!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have our schedule for tomorrow....final walk thru @11am....closing is at Noon....and then we will have to travel back to the DD#3 house and get Gabbie and Callie, then drive back to our house....I just can't believe it...still....kinda like a dream....just hope it ain't a nightmare!!.....we are really looking forward to this and can't wait to get started with our piddling....the oaks are in bloom here, so the air is thick with pollen....doing wonders for the sinuses.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> just hope it ain't a nightmare!!


No way!  The nightmare is over and it's time to start living the dream!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

so happy for you


----------



## Rammy

Go Fred, Joyce, Gabbie, and Callie!


----------



## farmerjan

Yes, you are due for the DREAM.  Will be saying a prayer for everything to go well.  Glad you are down there and not here because we are supposed to be getting snow, starting around midnight and continuing tomorrow .  With sleet and a wintry mix and then eventually changing to maybe some rain... Temps only in the 30's.  I went up to the pasture with the nurse cows, fed grain in the barn to the calves, gave the cows some, they have 4 rolls of hay because it is going to be a PITA  to get around once the ground gets all this moisture.  Been feeding all the other places  extra too the last 2 days to get a little ahead.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That would certainly be some really difficult conditions to endure @farmerjan .....I don't think I would be of any great help to ya if we were there....tho, I can cook dinner.....


----------



## farmerjan

Just trying to get some stuff done "ahead".  Don't have to go up there tomorrow, so that is why I wanted to go this eve after we got home.  It's just a pain.  
I sure wouldn't turn down the "cooking" part.  I am getting so I hate cooking for myself alone all the time.  One of the reasons that I might consider a room mate if I do decide to buy a house.  Going to look at one this weekend if the weather isn't too bad.  I think we have ruled out the one with the billboards since it is pretty close to the interstate, although it might make a good one for a rental. 
Trying to concentrate on the upcoming board of supervisors meeting next Monday eve....for the cell tower,  then see what happens.  And selling some of these calves that are weaned in the next few weeks, get my cc paid off like I usually do when I sell calves, then get the vet out to Bangs vaccinate the heifers we are going to keep to raise up to breed.  Next thing you know we will be starting to calve the spring group.


----------



## farmerjan

Sure hope the cows have crossed their legs for the next couple of days. DO NOT WANT any new babies in this wet mess. 
Woke up about 5.  It was white outside and coming down.  Starting to get light out now, still snowing but hear some sleet stuff on the windows so it is probably changing over. Temps got down to 33 here, so colder up at my son's.  He had to go in at 8 p.m.  He didn't get any sleep beforehand but it wasn't supposed to start til midnight so hope he caught a nap while waiting for it to start.  Nope, not technically "allowed" but he is pretty good about letting the guys get a nap if everything is ready to go, and he will catch a few zzzzz's too if he can.  I know he will be beat when he gets off at 8 a.m. this morning.
 Transitioning over to sleet then rain, but not supposed to get above the mid 30's today.  Just plain NASTY CRAPPY weather.  Then temps go up, rain for the next 3-4 days, with some clearing by the weekend and temps up to 60?????  We'll see.

Took bread scraps out of the freezer and plan to make some bread pudding.  Just remembered that there are no eggs.... My purebreds aren't laying yet this spring.  Shoot..... well we'll see, may go out later this aft to the neighbor that has some chickens and see if they have any.   Maybe find something else to bake.  Have a roast I plan to put in the slow cooker too.
Going to start cataloging and packing some of my accumulation of books.  Today will be a good day to start that.  Not planning on going anywhere unless it really changes to rain and clears off the roads later on.  Don't need to do anything anywhere except maybe fill the chicken feeder later.  It had some and I moved the coop last evening so they would not have solid mud when this melts off... but if we get the rain for a few days it will be a mess no matter what. 
Maybe this is the "last hurrah" before spring comes ?  Nah, that is not possible, it is only Feb... we usually get something crummy in March at least.


----------



## Baymule

I hope your cows hear you and don't pop out meat popsicles. That is the last thing you need.


----------



## farmerjan

YAY for Fred and Joyce..... they ought to be about ready for the SIGNING


----------



## Bruce

And by now, the ink should be dry!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We're Here!!!.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Woo Hoo!!!    Congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I can't even tell you how happy I am for you! 

I hope you are taking some time to unwind a bit.


----------



## Mike CHS

Congratulations Fred!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baymule

I am so happy for you!


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> I am so happy for you!


X1000!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

WELCOME Home Fred and joyce...i bet that house key feels wonderful, so happy for you both....its real....you have just begun your new normal all yours ....HOME.... ENJOY,


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, it has been a long busy day and the beds are set up....so, will have to sort and separate in the next couple of days....will share some more tomorrow....and .aybe get some new Gabbie pics in her new territory.....


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Congratulations!!


----------



## farmerjan

So very happy for you both.... and Gabbie and the kitty.....
Bet you are emotionally worn out... good way to be today.


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> We're Here!!!.....
> View attachment 58345


Yay!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## goatgurl

there's not a happy dance big enough or long enough to let you know how happy I am for you, joyce, gabbie and kitty.  I know you'll want to get everything fixed up right away but take at least a little while each day to just sit quietly, take a deep breath and enjoy your new home.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> We're Here!!!


I woke up today and drove DD2 to work (needed the car to take DD1 to an appointment) and you 
WOKE UP IN YOUR OWN HOME!!!!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Gabbie is enjoying her freedom and back to wanting to play constantly....she has to sniff everything that comes in the door.....she enjoyed her bone today and loves playing ball in the house....few things to take care of before I can start thinking about fencing....mainly getting the rest of our stuff here.....tho, a pen for Gabbie is High on the priorities, but got to get a mailbox and post up....I can't do it all at the same time, but will get there.....the azaleas are blooming here are some pics....
   .....


----------



## Rammy

Pretty! And even more beautiful since there your azaleas!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So happy for you


----------



## Mike CHS

Gabbie looks like she knows she is home.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I asked her last night, if she liked the place and I tell ya....she began bounding and I got a 3min licking....I took that as her Approval.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I hope you know how happy I am for you.  It seems like it has been forever getting to a place where you can know some peace and stability.  You are one of the good guys and peace needs to be part of where you are.


----------



## Bruce

SUPER LIKE!!!!!!


----------



## RollingAcres

Mike CHS said:


> I hope you know how happy I am for you. It seems like it has been forever getting to a place where you can know some peace and stability. You are one of the good guys and peace needs to be part of where you are.


Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

How's  living in paradise working for you now pretty cool isn't  it .....sooooo happy for you, congratulations


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, it sure is a Lot of work to get done....and many more things that we see.....but, have to get the house situated and cleaned first....before outside things can get some attention.....several piles of limbs and logs that need burning, but just not enough time in the day....or energy....to get-r-done in a timely fashion........we'll get to it after we retrieve our stuff....we are starting to get comfortable, so I want my BED.....and computer......


----------



## Rammy

Of course! Ypu got to get your get your stuff to feel comfortable. Now you have your own place, you can fix it up how you want. It will all come together in time.


----------



## Mini Horses

You really need a few days to get down from the "high" and  realize this isn't a dream but, reality.    I am so happy for the four of you.
It will come together, there is no rush -- this is yours and forever.  Relax and enjoy it.


----------



## Bruce

Just leave those limbs and logs in a pile in the woods for the wild critters.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Mr. @CntryBoy777,

Congratulations on your closing!  I know you and Miss Joyce are so relieved that your ordeal is finally over.

Let me know when you are ready to get your stuff from storage.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan

@CntryBoy777   I know that you don't want to "impose" on anyone and taking help is hard.  SO with everyone wanting to help.... just make it a party.  Let people help, take what "money" you would spend on getting a trailer or whatever to move the stuff, and put it towards some food and drinks and let people help.  Get your house cleaned up and ready for the stuff to get moved into it.  Then meet everyone that wants and can come, at the storage place, load everyone up, they all drive  following you to Fla., get it unloaded, they have their campers or sleeping bags to sleep in, you help feed them for their help, and everyone knows that since you aren't rich, the costs are their contribution to your new life and they get a place to take a vacation for a few days. Enjoy the fellowship and realize that you have friends for life.  And who knows, you might be able to do a good turn for someone else in the future.  It's not about "owing" ;  it's about helping each other. 
We've all been rooting for you.  Enjoy the fellowship.


----------



## Rammy

What @farmerjan said.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

X2


----------



## CntryBoy777

We've been real busy here and are making progress, I do plan on responding to @farmerjan 's post....but, I've had other things on my mind....mainly Joe.....and we have a busy full day tomorrow taking care of some things....so, it will be tomorrow nite or sometime on Tues I'll respond to that and throw some dates out to see if one is better than another....but, just can't think of that now.....Joe did find out that we got the house and he was really excited for us....before complications got in the way......so, my head has been replaying memories of the times we shared.....


----------



## RollingAcres

to you and to everyone here on BYH...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I know ya are wondering just how things are going here and we have been really busy in cleaning and things like tv signal and a mailbox had priority on the list....along in getting all the papers needed by the lenders for closing file of paperwork............but, glad to report all has been addressed and  can proceed to other things.....Joyce said that I couldn't use duct tape on it.........but, I told her, if it gets knocked down...I'll fix it my way.........however, that crawling across rafters in the attic....on my left knee...it just wasn't too happy with it, but I did it to find out that the free antenna was useless and had to buy a 55mi indoor antenna....that fits in the Window!!....no need to be belly down in insulation after all.........I think that it is starting to to feel like "home"....and still a whole bunch of mess....overgrowth....to deal with.....this is the area from the road towards house....there is a ditch there to flow water...and this is what is there.........this is one side of the drive and road....and this js the other....
 .....there are some large vines running up the oaks..... 
....and here are a couple of Gabbie....I tried to show her body, not just her head......


----------



## goatgurl

those limbs and logs can lay there till next winter without being in the way and the vines hide you from traffic so its all good.  youall just start with fixin your nest and getting comfortable in that new home.  hakes my heart happy for youall and ms. gabbie is looking so beautiful.  so grown up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @goatgurl !!....I'll be happy to get to doing some burning....cause the inside stuff will be done....I'm ready to spend some time outside piddlin' and burning doesn't take a whole lot of effort....since there are already piles out there....just gotta stand watch it burn and put more in....


----------



## Baymule

goatgurl said:


> those limbs and logs can lay there till next winter without being in the way and the vines hide you from traffic so its all good.  youall just start with fixin your nest and getting comfortable in that new home.  hakes my heart happy for youall and ms. gabbie is looking so beautiful.  so grown up.


x2 just get a yard built for Gabbie.


----------



## CntryBoy777

But @Baymule , there are Green Briars in there....and we all know just how well ya like em!!......


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> But @Baymule , there are Green Briars in there....and we all know just how well ya like em!!......


I still have a huge supply of those hateful things. I HATE GREEN BRIARS! Although the new growth tips of the vines are quite tasty. Snap them off and snack while working outside or pick a mess, saute in butter and garlic. But I still hate the darn things.


----------



## Bruce

You know Fred, as horribly painful as Joe's passing is, you and your family now being out of the darkness and into your own property is a bright spot in my week.


----------



## Mini Horses

X2 Bruce's feelings.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @Bruce !!.....it has been a bright spot for us, and still is.....but, the sudden news has put a damper on some of the enthusiasm....but, I also know that Joe of all people wouldn't want us to wallow in the sorrow and not carry on what he brought to the "herd" when he joined and worked hard to build and nurture it to what it has become today....there are many of the past that help build and contribute to the foundation and Joe would want us to continue on caring, supporting, and have compassion for even the new member starting out.....I'm really not a sports person much anymore, but I am glad Joe got to see his team win the title.....and he was thrilled about us getting the house.....we just have to help each other thru this period and keep moving forward.....I'm thankful for all the caring and supportive members and friends!!.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @Mini Horses !!.....ya can include yourself mentioned in the prior post to Bruce....you posted as I was typing.....


----------



## RollingAcres

Mini Horses said:


> X2 Bruce's feelings.


X3 on what @Bruce said!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Congratulations to you and Joyce! I’m very happy for y’all. It’s definitely a bright spot.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Hope you are still loving  your new home and enjoying  puttering around planning projects and getting settled, does it feel real yet ?


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is getting more comfortable each day....and some of the pressing business has been taken care of....so, "life" can slow down some and allow us to focus more on personal things.....still have to do the changeover of license,tags, and registration on the vehicles and insurance changed.....all the freaking change of address with everything and everybody....but, we can whittle at that and get a couple of things replaced before we get all our stuff here....some outlets have to be changed and light switches....so, we are getting there and continue to be satisfied with the neighborhood....but, it sure ain't Hogsfoot Rd.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Yes, changing registrations  and mail is a real pain , we had to jump through  hoops as they had the incorrect number on our closing paperworkhome address........let alone opening up new bank accounts and such.... sure isn't  a easy process, . Do you have any thoughts when you are going to go pick things up yet ?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Just starting to think about that....got the services handled today....so, I can step back and catch my breath for another Round.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We went through it less than two years ago, you have my sympathy. ....you try to do it the right way and they want you to jump through hoops, lol....but the property taxes  here are awesome with the homestead exemption !


----------



## Bruce

You know, since I don't have a day job, and maybe especially with Joe's sudden passing and the pain of knowing I can never meet him in person, I just might chat with the wife and see if I can't fly down to help with the move if the timing is good. Hopefully I could meet a few more of my herd in person.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I tell ya what....ya let me know what would work for ya and we'll see what happens.........ya can stay as long as ya wish and we can work out a menu....


----------



## Baymule

That sounds like a good time is coming!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Bruce said:


> I just might chat with the wife and see if I can't fly down to help with the move if the timing is good.



That would be awesome!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> You know, since I don't have a day job, and maybe especially with Joe's sudden passing and the pain of knowing I can never meet him in person, I just might chat with the wife and see if I can't fly down to help with the move if the timing is good. Hopefully I could meet a few more of my herd in person.





CntryBoy777 said:


> I tell ya what....ya let me know what would work for ya and we'll see what happens.........ya can stay as long as ya wish and we can work out a menu....


That's awesome you guys! I hope you guys can work something out!
A menu huh? Feed @Bruce lamb. We'll be over here drooling....
But wait @Bruce you are needed at home to plow snow.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ya all are welcome to crash here too !  May be a little camping, air matress , sofa...but its clean, got food and FREE


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Bruce, if you fly into gainsville, would be more than happy to pick you up....


----------



## CntryBoy777

We had a long busy day today....course, looking back on it...it was a bit more than originally planned.....here is the start of the day.......

 ....I had planned on spending my day on some cleanup and burning....the property hasn't had any attendants to deal with all the fallen wood....things was going pretty good and then I got a call and I was out the door headed to fetch something too hard to pass up.....
 .....got both for $75....they work....the guy took clothes out of them for us to take em....I figured we'd spend that much in a public laundry-mat....and way more convient..........by the time we got that all done....I did return to some tendin' and this is what I ended up with.....
 ....there are plenty more piles..... ....but, it is a Start....


----------



## Mike CHS

I have lived half my life in Florida and it always seemed like the vegetation grew faster than I could take it out.


----------



## Baymule

Washer/dryer for $75? heck yeah! That's a deal you couldn't pass up. I HATE going to a laundromat.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> .....got both for $75....they work


 You'ld spend that in a laundromat in just a few months. And yes WAY more convenient to toss things in the machines then go work on projects rather than shoving it all in a vehicle and carting it off. 



CntryBoy777 said:


> it was a bit more than originally planned


Isn't that always how it goes?


----------



## greybeard

Where did all that wooden stuff you're burning come from?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Fallen limbs from the giant oaks and pines here....looks like some came down from storms and wind....but, the house was vacant so nobody was concerned about the landscape....there are just piles where the yard cutters picked up and piled up sticks to cut.....


----------



## greybeard

Oh.....I see...you have "those" things.......what some call ..........trees.


----------



## farmerjan

Great deal for you on the "laundry machines".  I go to the laundromat and wash clothes because the landlord raised cain when I put my washer here due to the septic.  Then he finally said okay, and then a year later it quit.  It was 25 years old I guess.  So I just do a big washer with the barn clothes and I have enough socks and delicate fabrics to only have to go once a month. Let's face it, I live in jeans and t-shirts, and sweat shirts and such with work and the animals. 
It is easier to do the overalls and barn clothes in the big machines.  Then I bring them home to hang to dry.  And it is something I do on my way to or from a farm testing so seldom make a special trip.  I will get another washer when I figure out what I am doing.  I have  a dryer in storage with a bunch of other stuff. Didn't hardly ever use before, don't miss it.  It was handy when I waitressed and needed to get clothes done for that.   It's a big "box type 'tractor'  trailer", for storage,  so not paying any fees anywhere.  
It will take some time to get all the sticks and stuff cleaned up.  One small pile at a time is progress.  And it is something you can do at your pace, and you will see the slow but steady improvement.


----------



## Mike CHS

Because we had two homes for so long we have two sets of washers and use one running to the septic and the other is on the porch.  We use that one for grubbies when we work outside.


----------



## Bruce

greybeard said:


> Oh.....I see...you have "those" things.......what some call ..........trees.


AKA @greybeard's most hated living thing on the planet.


----------



## RollingAcres

Great deal on the washer and dryer!



Bruce said:


> AKA @greybeard's most hated living thing on the planet.


Tru dat!  His favorite tree is a dead tree.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I apologize for the absence and not updating.....
We have been fairly busy and doing some burning .....I have to tell ya this....ya might just get a kick from it.....we did good with the washer/dryer.....but, once we got them to the utility  room and I hooked up the washer....I looked around for the dryer plug.....there wasn't one.........but, there is now and the thing ran without blowing up....so, I guess I did it right........gotta go get a couple of chairs tomorrow....this latest front is dropping our temps for a couple of days, so the fire may feel pretty good....gonna start working on a plan of action tomorrow....I will keep ya posted on the plans to get our stuff from storage.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> but, once we got them to the utility room and I hooked up the washer....I looked around for the dryer plug.....there wasn't one...


That's something I would do, lol....but sounds like you solved the problem!  Congrats!


----------



## Mike CHS

I know it feels good and that's about all that needs saying.  

Normal stuff on you own place.


----------



## Baymule

There's no place like home.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I think greybeard may hate beaver more than trees...


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> I apologize for the absence and not updating.....
> We have been fairly busy and doing some burning .....I have to tell ya this....ya might just get a kick from it.....we did good with the washer/dryer.....but, once we got them to the utility  room and I hooked up the washer....I looked around for the dryer plug.....there wasn't one.........but, there is now and the thing ran without blowing up....so, I guess I did it right........gotta go get a couple of chairs tomorrow....this latest front is dropping our temps for a couple of days, so the fire may feel pretty good....gonna start working on a plan of action tomorrow....I will keep ya posted on the plans to get our stuff from storage.....


We understand. You're busy doing stuff, getting things taken care of for YOUR OWN home.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I apologize for the flash glare in the pic....but had to share with ya a small flock of ibis were in the yard and took a pic....they took off when the hawks started hollarin'.....

 ....the showers dampened the coal bed, but there was enough to respark a fire.....made some progress..... ....got more burned....
 .....it felt good around the fire and warmth this morning, but was coming out of the flannel shirt by noon.........we are looking at possibly getting our things either the last week in March....or the 1st week of April....if ya are interested in helping just let me know and I'll get back in touch with ya to discuss the details.....I don't  prefer to discuss it in "public view".....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> but had to share with ya a small flock of ibis were in the yard


That is something you don't see every day in Vermont. Actually it is not something you see ANY day in Vermont.


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> I apologize for the flash glare in the pic....but had to share with ya a small flock of ibis were in the yard and took a pic....they took off when the hawks started hollarin'.....
> ....the showers dampened the coal bed, but there was enough to respark a fire....



You better build a big fire...no telling what might come out of the jungle in the back..


----------



## Mike CHS

Thanks for the good night laugh.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Congratulations @CntryBoy777 !!! I finally caught up on your journal and what a long road you guys had. I'm very glad to see you are finally in your own place again and I hope your stress is way down. Gabbie is beautiful and your new house looks very nice!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's a good one GB!!.........and I totally agree, but not trying to draw too much attention....too Soon!!....
Thanks!! @misfitmorgan ....it has been a tough row to hoe, but thankfully it has subsided....sorry about being absent in your thread....but I've been reading it as I had a clear enough head to be able to give it attention.....I know ya have to be pleased in your new spot....hated to hear about your animals too....I have to get caught up totally here shortly....


----------



## misfitmorgan

CntryBoy777 said:


> That's a good one GB!!.........and I totally agree, but not trying to draw too much attention....too Soon!!....
> Thanks!! @misfitmorgan ....it has been a tough row to hoe, but thankfully it has subsided....sorry about being absent in your thread....but I've been reading it as I had a clear enough head to be able to give it attention.....I know ya have to be pleased in your new spot....hated to hear about your animals too....I have to get caught up totally here shortly....



No worries, take your time. I'm going through trying to catch up on threads as well. BYH doesn't givem e notices on almost anything I havn't posted on in the past week  So i just have to go thru everyone's as i see them pop up.


----------



## Bruce

You don't just click on "watched threads"? That is what I do, I rarely even look at the Alerts and don't have it set up to send emails.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got noticed by some neighbors today......

 ....at the end of the log is an Anole lizard.....the "camo" is amazing.........I also ran into some ole foes, too.... 
 ....there is a certain familiarity with the dang thangs ya had hoped to leave behind.......it was a fairly crazy day.....we went to get license and vehicles took care of today, but the only one that got the license was me.....it is just a crazy situation, but it is the law.....so, we have take another route to see if we can get thru the requirements....oh well, gives us something to tend to come monday....thinking about getting our things down here is making me a bit anxious and then we can get some settlin' down done....


----------



## misfitmorgan

Bruce said:


> You don't just click on "watched threads"? That is what I do, I rarely even look at the Alerts and don't have it set up to send emails.


Never thought of that


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have had our first visitors here....DD3 brought the grands for a visit and a trip to a nearby beach....Gabbie was beside herself when they showed up.....they stopped for a spell on the way home and picked the ripened loquats for a treat and took some home with them....even found some ripe mulberries...... 
Also, got more uncovered.....
...of course, ya know "who" has to check it all out is...don't ya?....Yep, here she is on the trail of a racer.... 
There is a hole dug under the boat....it is from a guy digging down to see about getting it up and on a trlr, but from what the seller says....it took him all day and he never came back....the seller had it listed on CL just to get it out, but no takers....the past couple of days have been very busy....but, finally getting things changed over and making head-way in putting that business behind us.....I will just say that if I ever have to move from here....I believe that I will stay in this state come __LL or High water!!.....I detest having to cater to the individual "state quirks" that ya never find out about until they slap ya in the face.....ya just gotta Love it....


----------



## Bruce

That boat makes a nice planter!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> That boat makes a nice planter!



DUCK POND BRUCE..DUCK POND


----------



## CntryBoy777

Right now, all I have for tools, is a set of Loppers, a pr of hedge shears, and a garden rake.....sure wish we had brought the weed eater....


----------



## Mike CHS

You know it will get better when you get your stuff.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> You know it will get better when you get your stuff.


Ya know, the bad thing about it is, the more I think about getting our stuff....I start remembering....and that makes me anxious to get it too.....the grass, weeds, and whatevers are growing and if I'm gonna put up some fence I have to have room to do so....there are pit bulls on the street behind us and without any barrier they could be standing in the yard when ya step outside.....I'm gonna use CPs at first to give Gabbie room to stretch......now ya see...that's what I mean....as I can remove things from the brain....the "to do" list gets longer....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

And so it grows, and grows and grows....we are on our second year here and almost see the end of the list in sight.  Gotta love it, it's  home


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> DUCK POND BRUCE..DUCK POND



Well yeah! That is the cockpit part (assuming the boat doesn't have a hole in the bottom). The plants go on the foredeck. Might have to dig a hole and set the boat in it though, otherwise Fred will have to make a LONG ramp for them to get in and out of their pond.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Well yeah! That is the cockpit part (assuming the boat doesn't have a hole in the bottom). The plants go on the foredeck. Might have to dig a hole and set the boat in it though, otherwise Fred will have to make a LONG ramp for them to get in and out of their pond.



Yepper...and some christmas palms to add to the tropical look


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think....probably....that there will be a pool made in front of the bow of the boat....on the ground........that the ducks can swim in...there may be some pots with plants in them on the boat itself.....probably some herbs....ducks love oregano....it won't be gigantic, but big enough for 6 ducks and their pen will be close by....but, we are a ways from getting anything yet....except for the rest of our stuff....hopefully, that'll be in just a couple of wks.....


----------



## Bruce

Oh, hey, the cockpit could be closed in and be the duck pen!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'll have to think about it a bit....and see what works out....when..I get that far down the line....still have to get the things here and....wait for it....wait for it.....break in that brand new chainsaw.........I may just have the person in mind, that can help me with that.....just have to see....


----------



## Baymule

You have a loquat thicket! I have one lonely loquat tree.....with no loquats on it.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I can always dig some up and put them in some buckets and set em out on the roadside for ya as our paths cross........or, I could ship ya some...or just plant the seeds....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I really think ya have to have a couple of them to produce fruit...or the tree may not be old enough...


----------



## Baymule

Probably not old enough. We planted it 2-3 years ago. It has grown and put new leaves, it's healthy. So maybe someday it will produce. We got 4 peaches last year, both peach trees are loaded with blooms, so we'll see.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> You have a loquat thicket! I have one lonely loquat tree.....with no loquats on it.....


You are probably a little far North for them to produce fruit. They will grow and bloom but they really like to be in hardiness zone 9a or above tho the upper regions of 8b 'might' not get too cold for them to set fruit.


----------



## Baymule

greybeard said:


> You are probably a little far North for them to produce fruit. They will grow and bloom but they really like to be in hardiness zone 9a or above tho the upper regions of 8b 'might' not get too cold for them to set fruit.


My cousin had one in Lufkin and it did well there. We planted it a few years ago, so maybe it will start bearing soon.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have had a cloudy day today...with bits of sun, so took advantage and got a corner cleared back to the trees....now to rake it, to get the wood up....and it should be ready for the rider when I get it back down here....plenty more areas to deal with.....but here is where it stands now....

  
 .....I was picking up some limbs and had Gabbie out with me...on lead...and she ran and jumped up and took a chunk of limb from my hand and started shaking it.....once we get things moved, I'll work on her an area....First......well I kinda have some of this done, because it will be a part of that area.....there is enough here to keep @Bruce as busy as he wishes to be, but he will have earned some Rest by the time we get back here and unload....


----------



## Mini Horses

NICE JOB!  things are coming along really well, IMO.  Hey, you are working with very little in tools and I feel you have made a big impact.     Feels good, right?   It does for me when I have accomplished even a little.   You have no rush.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mini Horses said:


> You have no rush.


Oh yes I do MH.........Gabbie is her name.....


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

It is looking GREAT @CntryBoy777!!


----------



## Bruce

I think I see T-Posts and a post pounder in my near future. Gonna be a lot easier to drive them in the Florida sandy soil than my clay and rock strewn land. You are going to have a 20' rental truck, easy to pick up some cattle panels and T-Posts  Gabbie's area could be done in a few hours ... as long as we start before the sun comes up and it gets too hot for northerners


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are coming up to the end of our first month here, and tho there are several things to do, still....most of the business is taken care of and we are preparing for the trip next week to get the things from storage and to entertain @Bruce here and then meet with @B&B Happy goats so Bruce can socialize some before he heads back....something tells me that time will pass by pretty fast and we will be wishing we had more time.....although, that 12-14 hrs drive back down won't pass fast enough.....I just hope Bruce will keep me out of trouble.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

You have a loquat thicket ??? If you are going to thin it out , i will give some a home herekind sir !


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> You have a loquat thicket ??? If you are going to thin it out , i will give some a home herekind sir !


How big and how many?.....need any ferns?....we have thousands of them.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> How big and how many?.....need any ferns?....we have thousands of them.....



As many as you want to get rid of ..and a huge yes on the ferns...i have some confederate  rose seeds from mine i will send home with you...


----------



## Bruce

Guess I won't be the only thing dropped off at B&Bs' place! 



CntryBoy777 said:


> something tells me that time will pass by pretty fast and we will be wishing we had more time


Too true but I'm pushing DW's limit on my "away time" as it is. 



CntryBoy777 said:


> although, that 12-14 hrs drive back down won't pass fast enough.....I just hope Bruce will keep me out of trouble.....


From the front or the rear, you aren't going to make Joyce drive by herself!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm sure things will work out with 3 people and 2 vehicles....I do know the "way"....so, I have "sperience" on my side on that issue........if I get up there to return the visit, I'll let ya "lead".......


----------



## goatgurl

never had a loquat in my life but they must be good if youall are so crazy for them.  i'm guessing its to cool in Arkansas, don't think summer would be a problem but winter might be.  i'm starting to get worried about youall making that trip and feeling sorry for joyce.  youall had better not need bail money before this trip is over


----------



## CntryBoy777

They are also called "Japanese plums"....the skin is thin...like a plum, but it has some short fuzz on it like peaches and apricots.....they are sour, not sweet.....and the flavor is not like anything else, I've eaten....and I like them, but others don't like the sour of it....I just might trade ya some this time next year for some speckled sussex.....
I don't think there will be any need for bail money @goatgurl , I go out of my way to "avoid" any of That kind of trouble.....


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Gabbie's area could be done in a few hours ... as long as we start before the sun comes up and it gets too hot for northerners


Yeah, don't let Bruce melt. You sure don't want to send him back home-a puddle in a ziplock baggie!


----------



## goatgurl




----------



## Bruce

Baymule said:


> Yeah, don't let Bruce melt. You sure don't want to send him back home-a puddle in a ziplock baggie!


Yeah, I couldn't breathe in there!

Don't worry about bail money, I've never had that sort of interaction with the law.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Bruce said:


> Don't worry about bail money, I've never had that sort of interaction with the law.


Like they say: "There is always a first time!"


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Don't worry about bail money, I've never had that sort of interaction with  the law
> 
> 
> Well you ARE comming to redneck country for a visit...i can get bubba to take you out and see the sites...you will surely  meet the law with BIG BUBBA


----------



## B&B Happy goats

He may just take a "special" liking  to you Bruce ....wait...do i hear banjos ?


----------



## Bruce

This is getting a bit creepy. Glad I'm planning to stay on the farm and help out!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I did bring my banjo with me, so it is already here....


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> This is getting a bit creepy. Glad I'm planning to stay on the farm and help out!


Don't worry about jail, ya' gotta get caught to go to jail.


----------



## Bruce

Given I've had no experience in doing things that get you put in jail I suspect I'd be caught right off! 

I'll just blame @CntryBoy777 and @B&B Happy goats  Then while Barbara's DH is bailing her out, I'll hop a plane home with Mel. I'm sure I can convince the airline that he is my "personal item". Gonna be hard to fit him in the overhead compartment or under the seat in front of me though.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Bruce said:


> I'll hop a plane home with Mel. I'm sure I can convince the airline that he is my "personal item".


Go with "Emotional Support Aninmal".  Then they have to let him on.  You may have to buy him his own seat!


----------



## Bruce

Not a problem, flights from Gainesville to Burlington are surprisingly affordable. Of course you have to choose the right day of the week.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Given I've had no experience in doing things that get you put in jail I suspect I'd be caught right off!
> 
> I'll just blame @CntryBoy777 and @B&B Happy goats  Then while Barbara's DH is bailing her out, I'll hop a plane home with Mel. I'm sure I can convince the airline that he is my "personal item". Gonna be hard to fit him in the overhead compartment or under the seat in front of me though.





Bruce said:


> Given I've had no experience in doing things that get you put in jail I suspect I'd be caught right off!
> 
> I'll just blame @CntryBoy777 and @B&B Happy goats  Then while Barbara's DH is bailing her out, I'll hop a plane home with Mel. I'm sure I can convince the airline that he is my "personal item". Gonna be hard to fit him in the overhead compartment or under the seat in front of me though.



Dude, this is redneck country, i won't  get arrested...you "yankee " will...and your not taking Mel ...don't  make me call big bubba !


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, there are so many "yankees" are here, so he'll fit right in..........we have met many "New Yarkers" here that relocated here from 30-5 yrs ago.....he'll stand out in Mississippi tho..........but, I'll take really good care of him.....as long as he lets me do the talking....


----------



## CntryBoy777

However, I have to say, that Bruce does not sound like one....he has an accent, but not that heavy....his forming yrs was in SoCali....so, not that "native twang"....me, on the other hand, have a heavy southern accent and can "drawl" it out if need be....people get tired of listening to me, cause they say I speak too slow....Joyce is from Michigan.....SSHHH!!!....


----------



## B&B Happy goats




----------



## Bruce

Based on what @Baymule has said, you probably are rapid fire compared to her! Don't worry Barbara, I have talked to Fred many a time, even though the closest I got to "southern living" was a job interview in Dallas 40 years ago and a class in Atlanta 30 years ago, I have no problem understanding every word.

Had lunch with the retiree crowd yesterday. One woman was originally southern (don't recall from where) but has been living in Vermont for 45 years which means basically her entire adult life. Conversation went to speech recognition software (bunch of Information Systems techies, what can I say) and she related a story. I guess a bit of southern accent came out when she ordered a BLT and she wanted it on "Ra". The person asked "You want it RAW???"
"No I want Ra bread"
"Raw bread??"
She worked up her non southern "mouth"  and formed
"I want it on err-eye"



If you like I can say "Ya can't get they-ya from hee-ya". While that is the quintessential Vermont accent, I've never heard anyone that sounds like that and I've lived here 40 years. Could be you need to be way away from the bigger cities/towns. I do hear the glottal stop which I gather is common in many areas. For instance these 3 cities/town:
Mil'n = Milton 
Sa'nalbans = Saint Albans.
Swan'n = Swanton


----------



## CntryBoy777

In all my travels I've always been tickled with the differences in accent, expressions, and pronunciations of drifferent words and phrases used.....it surely is something I can't deny....I tickle lots of people with my style of speech....we are who we are and have traveled many miles and years to get to this point and for many of us, those kinda things ain't gonna change.....so, might as well enjoy just "who" we are....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I love it, i don't  have the Massachusetts  or New Hampshire accent...nor a southern one.....i  will let the two of you figure it out....but i may have my hearing aid for my good ear when "ya'll come down heah" and  @Bruce, I have family that lived in"Mil'n New Hampsha"..... so "I getcha"


----------



## Baymule

All I have to do is cross the state line, open my mouth, and get nailed as a Texan.


----------



## Bruce

And how is "nailed" pronounced?


----------



## Baymule

If I spelled words like I say them, you wouldn't know what the heck I said.
NAAYL-uh-ed


----------



## Bruce

Perhaps with context


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Yeah, I couldn't breathe in there!
> 
> Don't worry about bail money, I've never had that sort of interaction with the law.


Ever see "_My Cousin Vinny_"


----------



## CntryBoy777

We got started today arranging some things so when our other stuff arrives they wouldn't be in the way of unloading....we feel like we can lay claim to the place now as home.....we paid our first note today, only 359 to go.........but, haven't figured it out just yet, but gonna try and pay it off early.....so, we'll see.
We are experiencing a crazy situation with Gabbie....we found some of her old toys today that were left in the truck....she hasn't seen or played with them since we left Mississippi, some of them are squeakers....which is why they have been put up while we were staying with others and had limited space....anyway, once we showed them to her she started sniffing them and getting excited....when she started squeaking the toys....she would whimper and lick the toy and then talk to it.....she took them and placed them on the futon and crawled up and laid beside them....licking and talking to them....the only thing that I could surmise was, she smells herself as a pup on them and when they squeak she thinks they are like crying pups.....she is very attentive to them and when she goes outside and comes back in she immediately checks on them.....here is a pic....
  .....the yellowish ball is one of them......since it hasn't been very long ago that she cycled, I just wonder if her motherly instincts are kicking in.......if it is, I think she would make a good momma.......if it doesn't subside, we will have to put them up for good....
Anyway, she'll be without them while we are gone and she is staying at the DD3's house....probably put them in the trash before we pick her up.....there is a funny story about it....day before yesterday I put the yellowish ball in a closet, on a shelf....way in the back behind several things while Joyce had her outside.....when she came in she went to check and it wasn't there....she started trying to track it and followed the scent everywhere it had been....she came to me and barked for help, but I didn't....the next day Joyce threw her raquetball down the hall and it ended up going into the back bedroom where I had put the ball....once she went in there Gabbie wouldn't let her leave, but was demanding her to help her by whining and begging.....but, she pointed Joyce to the exact area where the ball was placed......yep, the girl has a nose that can't be fooled......she is a real Sweetheart...........


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

CntryBoy777 said:


> we feel like we can lay claim to the place now as home


----------



## Bruce

Ah, don't throw out her fav toys!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

HomeOnTheRange said:


>


It is really nice to have ya back around, I've always loved your avatar.........I've been preoccupied for the past year and have fallen way behind on many threads, so if ya have been active I apologize for not seeing your posts.....I have noticed ya lately, but just haven't said anything....I just wanted to take the time to let ya know that I had missed ya and surely hope things have been well for ya......and please, please continue to make your presence known......


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Ah, don't throw out her fav toys!!!!


Are ya saying ya wish to have them squeaking and are ya willing to have her sleeping with ya as she places them between her and you as ya sleep?.....ya may roll over on them, and she will nose ya over.....her nose is wet and cold and will wake ya from a dead sleep with it....cause she always finds bare skin, whether a foot, face, or back.....


----------



## Bruce

Sounds like fun! 
Her toys don't have to be out all the time do they? Poor dog is bored, needs her toys to play with.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

CntryBoy777 said:


> and please, please continue to make your presence known


Thanks @CntryBoy777. I kinda lurk in the background.  I hope to start a journal soon (after 2.5 years of watching/reading/learning), but do not know if I have the writing skills (person of few words) to pull it off.  I greatly enjoy reading your journal and am so glad you are making your new place into a home!


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, a person of few words sure doesn't describe me..... and there are a few that I think get through all my posts!!!!!!  Short and to the point would be just fine.... Your posts on other journals/threads seem just fine to me!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Sounds like fun!
> Her toys don't have to be out all the time do they? Poor dog is bored, needs her toys to play with.


Well, according to her they do....otherwise she will wake ya up at 4-5am asking ya if it is time to get them yet.....have ya ever had a 75-80lb dog standing on your shoulders with her dew claws in your shoulders holding ya as she licks and slathers your face?.....I promise ya, ya won't be going back to sleep anytime soon thereafter.....

@HomeOnTheRange ya are more than welcome anytime to hang out here and I thank ya for thinking the posts are worth reading......


----------



## Bruce

She's saying "Dad, you KNOW it is gonna get HOT later, time to get some work done first!"


----------



## CntryBoy777

Starting to get ready for the upcoming "blitz"....gonna get truck straightened out tomorrow and ready for the trip....I don't have to pack a bag....we've been livin' out of them for 4mnths now, so I just have to zip it up........in looking at the weather in both places, we may just have picked a good time....tho, @Bruce will probably feel 80° before he heads back....


----------



## Bruce

Planning on 2 pair of work jeans and some shorts! Have to see what I have for short sleeve shirts to work in. 
You won't mind if I sleep in front of the refrigerator with the door open will you? I'll unscrew the lightbulb just a bit


----------



## RollingAcres

I'm so behind in reading this so I'm just going to work my way backward. lol



CntryBoy777 said:


> @Bruce will probably feel 80° before he heads back....


Poor @Bruce , he might melt! 



Bruce said:


> Planning on 2 pair of work jeans and some shorts! Have to see what I have for short sleeve shirts to work in.
> You won't mind if I sleep in front of the refrigerator with the door open will you? I'll unscrew the lightbulb just a bit


Work jeans? You might want to pack shorts instead. 
If you can't find short sleeve shirts, just cut the sleeves of your long sleeve shirts. 

@CntryBoy777 I know y'all will be busy moving but we hope to see some pictures of @Bruce, preferably NOT like the one you took of @Rammy when y'all went to Mike's place.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

RollingAcres said:


> I'm so behind in reading this so I'm just going to work my way backward. lol
> 
> 
> Poor @Bruce , he might melt!
> 
> 
> Work jeans? You might want to pack shorts instead.
> If you can't find short sleeve shirts, just cut the sleeves of your long sleeve shirts.
> 
> @CntryBoy777 I know y'all will be busy moving but we hope to see some pictures of @Bruce, preferably NOT like the one you took of @Rammy when y'all went to Mike's place.




I will  grab some pictures of him for you @RollingAcres


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> I will  grab some pictures of him for you @RollingAcres


 thanks @B&B Happy goats ! Since I haven't got a chance to read through the previous posts yet, will you be able to meet them and have a get together after the move?


----------



## Bruce

That is the plan. Arrive in Memphis Thursday late afternoon. Pack trailer and truck in the morning and get some distance (its a 12 hour drive!). Sleep then drive the rest of the way Saturday. Unpack, hopefully at least some if not all on Sat. Help build something (like Gabbie fencing) or clearing or whatever Sunday and Mon AM. Go to B&B's Monday. Help there Tue and Wed AM, 5 PM flight back home.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce is heading south and unfortunately I am heading north on Thursday.  Hope y'all have a great time, wish I could be there.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Bruce said:


> That is the plan. Arrive in Memphis Thursday late afternoon. Pack trailer and truck in the morning and get some distance (its a 12 hour drive!). Sleep then drive the rest of the way Saturday. Unpack, hopefully at least some if not all on Sat. Help build something (like Gabbie fencing) or clearing or whatever Sunday and Mon AM. Go to B&B's Monday. Help there Tue and Wed AM, 5 PM flight back home.


Sounds like a fun trip - except for the packing and driving, lol.  But, getting to meet the Florida group will be a blast!


----------



## Bruce

Well, I have heard we will be having dinner at a Mexican restaurant Thursday night  That should provide fuel for packing in the morning. Driving is driving. It will certainly be a route I've never seen before. 

I got my hair cut last week. A few days in the sun and I'll be a redneck.


----------



## Mike CHS

I'm not sure about the route coming down out of Mississippi but once you cross the Florida line you are to see a whole bunch of the same white dirt.


----------



## Bruce

Better than white trash!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Better than white trash!




Lol, we have that here ...lots of it!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It seens that there may be an adjustment to the "transfer" day and time.....there is a looong story, but the short of it....Monday is the only day that we have to get a few things from a house that is being emptied and Joyce had spoken for a few things....since the rental is unlimited miles and I can't turn it in until tuesday.....we have to follow these people to a house in a not-so-good side of Orlando.....so, if we could do that Sunday afternoon/evening, it would sure be a better time for us.....and we wouldn't be in such a hurry to leave....


----------



## Baymule

Let the GREAT BYH MOVING ADVENTURE begin!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Safe travels!!


----------



## RollingAcres

I know moving isn't fun at all but i hope @Bruce @CntryBoy777 and @B&B Happy goats can have a nice get together after. Safe travels.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It did @Baymule , we left about 4:30am thi mornin and got to destination at 5pm...their time....we gain an hour coming, but lose it going back..........we waived towards @B&B Happy goats as we drove by about 6am.........guess she didn't see us, but it was lightly raining thru there.....


----------



## Bruce

I leave at noon Thursday, arrive Memphis about 5 PM where I will meet Fred in person and Joyce for the first time. 

@B&B Happy goats have to wait until Sunday afternoon but then they are stuck with me until Wed afternoon.


----------



## Baymule

@Bruce, you are going to have a great time! Pictures! Lots of pictures!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Okay....we are at the airport waiting on @Bruce ....as of 3:00pm the flight is on schedule.....really nice day here, but there is a fairly stiff breeze a blowin'.....my bother told me that was so the pollen wouldn't stifle us.........I sure hope the "culture shock" won't get to Bruce too awfully bad here....


----------



## RollingAcres

Happy First Meeting to you and @Bruce ! 
Did you make a sign to bring to the airport? How would you know which one is Bruce?


----------



## Baymule

HELLO BRUCE! WELCOME TO THE SOUTH!!!


----------



## Baymule

RollingAcres said:


> Happy First Meeting to you and @Bruce !
> Did you make a sign to bring to the airport? How would you know which one is Bruce?


They are in the_ SOUTH._ Bruce will be the one with a funny accent.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Country folk have ways of standing out in a crowd!!.....
No worries tho....I'll have him out of Memphis before dark....I promise.....


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> They are in the_ SOUTH._ Bruce will be the one with a funny accent.


True, very true.


----------



## Bruce

Actually the most southern accent I heard was at the airport in Vermont. We retrieved the riding mower, had dinner at Fred & Joyce's favorite mexican restaurant, (well worth visiting!). Now at a Days Inn for the night.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We picked Bruce up and drove out to the old place, to the neighbors, and loaded the rider into the bed of the pickup without too much trouble....took him to dinner at our favorite place....and he seemed to enjoy the food and company....

 .....we told the ones we knew that were working, that it was probably the last time we would be there....they were sad, but happy that we got a house....so, we have a full day ahead of us tomorrow....and some rest to face it is certainly in order....there will be more pics as we go along.........we had the lady at the motel laughing so hard that she couldn't work and had to stand still while she was laughing so hard....her eyes were watering from her laughter......


----------



## Baymule

Y'all are going to have so much fun!


----------



## RollingAcres

Glad y'all had a nice dinner. Looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

@Bruce and @CntryBoy777 I’m so glad you two can work together to do this. Prayers for safe travels and definitely enjoy your time together!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We got a good start this morning and things went well....and I will say that @Bruce is one heck of a supervisor.....dang yankee!!..........
.....we got all but 3 items on the truck, but they won't be missed....we actually had enough room on the truck for them, but we can certainly live without them.....we are sincerely Grateful for all the support, assistance, and help with this whole period and the sacrifices that others have made to help us with this final push to enable us to really move forward....Bruce has been a Champ and it has a good time having him with us....
 .....we have stopped for the nite....so, we will get started Early in the morning....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

So happy to read that you got the truck packed and that part is over...come on SUNDAY ...
can't  wait till you get done,... and we are all having dinner together,.... maby  you'll get to relax a little ....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry for the late post, but have been just a tad busy today....we got up at 4am central time....got some breakfast at Waffle House and got on the road about 4:45.....had to stop and get Bruce a pic at the Florida line....ya know what he always says....if ya don't have a pic, it didn't happen.........
 .....so, yes!!...he made it to Florida........it is really Great that he did, too....cause he drove the rental truck all the way....til Joyce got bored about 80miles from home and wanted to drive to the house..........we made it here about 5:30pm........Joyce got out of the pickup and into the van and took off to the DD4's house to get Gabbie....they live an hour away, so it was at least a 2hr round trip before Bruce was able to be introduced to the vicious creature....see for yourself....
 
I'm telling ya the truth....it was a bloody, horrible mess....
Tho, we worked on unloading the truck until Joyce made it back with her........after we got the bed off the truck....Joyce pulled up and we called it a night and will finish tomorrow.....this is where it stands........we will empty the truck before we make it to @B&B Happy goats tomorrow afternoon....we waived and blew the horn as we passed by her road this afternoon and she must have had her hearing aid turned down, or Mel was barking....cause we never heard a reply..........that's okay....we'll be in her driveway the next time.....teach her a lesson, for ignoring us.........I know the 3 of us will sleep Great tonight.....the past 2 nights was fairly difficult to get much rest for the noise that seemed to be constant the whole time....B&B needs to take it a bit easy on him, cause he is wore slap-dab out, I tell ya!!.....we will be forever Greatful for all of Bruce's help and assistance...also, to 3 other members that have assisted....without these 4 precious souls, this would not have been feasable at this time....I won't mention their names, but they know who they are....and I wanted to thank them here, publically. We sure can't leave out all the many others that have prayed, supported, and encouraged us through this whole stinking ordeal.....this whole "Herd" is simply Amazing!!....Thanks!!!....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

good thing i can read cuz i didn't  hear a dang thing...
Tell @Bruce...all he has to do here is recover


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear that you are just about all moved in!


----------



## Mini Horses

This will be a "sweeter" unpacking than ever before!   Nice to be home, right?


----------



## Baymule

So happy that y’all are st home sweet home. Bruce you are one fine man and a wonderful friend.


----------



## RollingAcres

That's a great pic of both of you! Glad y'all made it home safe.


----------



## Bruce

Had a great time with Fred and Joyce, glad they are finally situated in their house. As you may expect they are fun to be around.

 

The Gilligan's Island boat


----------



## Mike CHS

Great pictures   and thank you for helping.


----------



## Bruce

Spanish moss in a tree in the front yard


----------



## RollingAcres

So glad you made the trip down to help Fred and Joyce!


----------



## Rammy

Bruce said:


> Had a great time with Fred and Joyce, glad they are finally situated in their house. As you may expect they are fun to be around.
> View attachment 60320
> 
> The Gilligan's Island boat
> View attachment 60322


Now that @B&B Happy goats sold her boat, maybe you can bring that one with you when you come to visit? Just sayin....


----------



## CntryBoy777

There are really "no words" to express our Gratitude to @Bruce and his family for their sacrifice to help us thru this Last major "gate" in our relocation endeavor....
Not only did he help us thru, but made it as pleasurable as it can be...........we were able to help Bruce to a few "firsts" on his "adventure".....he ate his first loquat and mullberry today.........Bruce is also a Big "hit" with Gabbie too....ever since we got back from @B&B Happy goats place, she has been searching for him....inside and out....she has been out twice and has been "trailing" his scent and the areas that he has been....looking for him.........I just hope I can return the favor in the future, like helping him with a rock in a post hole or something....or something with his "Boys".....just have to see how things go....just as long as it isn't wintertime..............we had a Great time with @B&B Happy goats and their property is really Nice!!...nice setup and wonderful animals.....didn't try to chase a chicken, or catch a bunny, but they were beautiful..........
  
   ..... ...the hospitality was just Fantastic!!...and the "company" was Great....a Wonderful meal....I believe everyone enjoyed it.... ...we weren't "run off" with a shotgun or "threatened" to leave....and wasn't "served" with papers..........so, I guess that I "behaved" enough....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Oh Fred  you just had me laughing , i think you and Joyce are great and you both crack me up ! We are really looking forward  to the next visit together....
 Bruce got to see baby goats that were born  last night at our neighbors....so far Sir Rocky has fathered two bucks and two doe's ...way to go Rocky ! 
Not much going to happen with the rain today....


----------



## Bruce




----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> Bruce got to see baby goats that were born last night at our neighbors


Before we know it, @Bruce will add some goats to his "herd".


----------



## Bruce

Would have to have some barn repairs first. DW wouldn't mind some goats but given she works 6 days a week we know who would be taking care of them.


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> we know who would be taking care of them


Not like you have anything to do.


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, Bruce needs some goats. Maybe you can stuff a couple in his carry on luggage?


----------



## Wehner Homestead

If @newton the goat makes her way through, she could act as transport.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Fred and joyce, i got the loquat into a large pot of soil yesterday during the rain, going to try and get the others planted today, if this rain slows down....no fear of them drying out in the sun right now..........hope you are enjoying the unpacking and having your tools and stuff


----------



## Bruce

I gather since are still posting that you managed to get safely out of Orlando.


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....yeh....made it out in 1pc!!....I was relying on the SIL's "info".....he is concerned and "takes measures" when he goes there.....well, I have been to the roughest neighborhoods in Memphis.....when we got there, I was looking around and trying to size up the area.....there wasn't many outside and a neighbor asked some questions as to why we were there, answered him and had small talk....knew we were strange faces and was helping to keep watch....had no problem....the SIL pulled up to unlock and assist with the load up and we came home....he had a Dr appt in the area.....I'll tell ya, if he is that nervous and worried about That area....he'd be scared shi.....uh to death in the areas that I've been in.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> Fred and joyce, i got the loquat into a large pot of soil yesterday during the rain, going to try and get the others planted today, if this rain slows down....no fear of them drying out in the sun right now..........hope you are enjoying the unpacking and having your tools and stuff


Not a problem Barb.....if those don't make it, they can be replaced.....we have Plenty!!.....and I can see some visits....back and forth.....in the not too distant future.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Not a problem Barb.....if those don't make it, they can be replaced.....we have Plenty!!.....and I can see some visits....back and forth.....in the not too distant future.....



 Will get the ferns planted tommrow,  they are still moist from the rain...I will take all the ferns you want to get rid of...lol...
And we definitely  need to get together soon ...right now we have two full time kids, lol...when you need a break, bring Gabby and the dogs can play .....while we all get to play with the kids say hello to Joyce for me please


----------



## Bruce

Check the back seat of the truck when you leave, never know when someone will gift you a bottle baby


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....I really wouldn't put it "past" her to do just That!!....
In fact, I can hear the "gears" turning from here........oh, that is @B&B Happy goats face, when she sees the empty backseat............I will keep my eyes "open" for her suspicious "diversions".....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> .....I really wouldn't put it "past" her to do just That!!....
> In fact, I can hear the "gears" turning from here........oh, that is @B&B Happy goats face, when she sees the empty backseat............I will keep my eyes "open" for her suspicious "diversions".....



You better


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Check the back seat of the truck when you leave, never know when someone will gift you a bottle baby


----------



## B&B Happy goats

When you are ready, i will save you a couple of wethers  if you want some , no rush....


----------



## CntryBoy777

We'll just see where the dust settles and what we can get done.....haven't "marked" anything off the list, yet....so, we'll have to see what the future holds........sure don't mind helping ya out some if ya need us....just let us know.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was walking Gabbie earlier and she started sniffing around....and I got some pics towards the end of the "hunt".....Gabbie trailed @Bruce around the yard and came to the rear of the van.....
 .....then she came and sat while looking up for Bruce to exit....that was the last place that he touched....rode in that seat up to @B&B Happy goats ........she is such a Sweet girl!!....


----------



## RollingAcres

Gabbie is such a sweet girl!


----------



## Bruce

Should I send her a dirty sock or something?


----------



## Baymule

She would probably like that.

Fred, you might want to put Gabbie in your and Joyce's wills that Gabbie goes to Bruce.  Just in case she outlives y'all.


----------



## Bruce

DW can't reject a willed gift, right?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have some Grands that have to be "factored in" too....they all Love her.....not so much me, tho.....


----------



## Bruce

You leave your worldly goods to whoever you like! No one is entitled to an inheritance though many think they are. If they don't care about you, no reason you should worry about their feelings when you are gone.


----------



## Mike CHS

I agree with that completely.  Our wills are updated as needed and as of now, one of my children will get nothing.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Mike CHS said:


> I agree with that completely. Our wills are updated as needed and as of now, one of my children will get nothing.



I sometimes feel that my kids have already gotten their inheritance.  I don't mind helping - but gee whiz.  They (mostly one of them) keep telling me they're "grown" but sometimes forget that grown means handling your own business and not expecting mama to step in and do it for you.  But, can't totally blame them if I keep doling it out, huh?


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> I agree with that completely.  Our wills are updated as needed and as of now, one of my children will get nothing.


Specifically leave them $1 so they can't claim they were forgotten.


----------



## Mike CHS

We state that we leave them our love (which is all it takes in Tennessee)


----------



## Baymule

We make our wills and take care of business. We should make arrangements for our animals as well. Livestock can be taken to a sale and liquidated. If there are special bloodlines that make the animals more valuable, that should be noted with possible buyers or a place to advertise them as being for sale. Pets should go to a good home where they will be loved and cherished, not always an easy thing to do.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are waiting to get everything settled and then we will tackle things....but, this whole experience has it hi on the priority list.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, we can certainly qualify for saying hot....here....got up to 89° and the realfeel was 99.....Gabbie was enjoying her nap on the cool tile....after she "helped" us breaking down boxes....

 .....she really doesn't care for the thunder we have been having.....


----------



## Bruce

Poor Gabbie. Did you get much rain with the thunder?


----------



## Mini Horses

Mike CHS said:


> as of now, one of my children will get nothing.



  I have one of those, too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Poor Gabbie. Did you get much rain with the thunder?


Not really....mainly hit/miss showers...the heavier portions have been north and south of us....gotta get a rain gauge too!!....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mini Horses said:


> I have one of those, too.


I have 2 and a half out of 4.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I just had to share this one with all of ya......

 .....it is a "nerf dog" frisbee....it has a bend in it and doesn't fly....it has become a tug-a-war toy, now.....she was bringing it to me to play.........


----------



## Bruce

Doesn't she understand the halo goes on top?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

That's a great pic!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I needed that smile today! Thanks Gabbie!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Gabbie being Gabbie..........
  
....course between the pics there is growling, pulling, and shaking going on......Crazy girl!!....I tell ya....


----------



## Bruce

Did she climb the tree to pull the Spanish moss down?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw....it was covering a limb that she wanted to play with.......so she uncovered it....as the spanish moss was put in a "shredded" condition and could no longer withstand her true desire....she Loves limbs and branches.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here is proof that she does nap from time to time....guess we are a bit boring for her........
 .....she gets more energy from a 20minute nap, than I get in 8-10hrs of sleep.........did some work outside some today....ran a tank of gas thru the mulching mower....was going to use the dr trimmer, but the head wasn't turning....so, will have to investigate that, but the mulcher cranked right up.....the area has poison ivy and oak, along with some kida viney thorny something that I've not seen before.....using the mulcher keeps the oils of the ivy and oak on the ground and not in the air.....anyway....we are getting there as we keep "stitching" things together and as more pcs get placed....things start taking "shape"....


----------



## Bruce

And doesn't she look comfortable in her chair!


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....yeh!!....I have one of her with an intense "focus"....it had her mouth watering and dripping on my sweaty britches.....

 ....don't mind the figure to the right, or the sunglare thru the window.....

Here is one of what I worked on today....
 ....on our evening walk, Gabbie spied a wild rabbit....it was a pretty good sized one....saw some pill piles earlier and it helps to explain Gabbie's "actions" when coming thru the door with her....she immediately "brills" up and head in the direction....she either sees, smells, or hears....she likes to chase squirrels...watch birds fly....and strange cats....it is difficult to allow her to do so tethered to either Joyce or me.....I have developed a game with her to where she runs in a circle and across....it is like something people do with horses...where they hold the lead and stand in the center while the horse or animal runs....that is what I try to do....and it is a poor substitute for actual running and stretching for her....we are certainly giving it the "old college try".......


----------



## Mike CHS

It looks like you are getting it done.  Hopefully quite a bit before the heavy heat hits there.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here is a b4 pic to compare it to....


----------



## Bruce

You've got a lot to hack down there, I hope you can get that DR working, it will take the stuff out fast.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> You've got a lot to hack down there, I hope you can get that DR working, it will take the stuff out fast.


Yeh, I'll have to take the head off and see why it isn't spinning....it sounds like the cable is engaging....I didn't want to deal with that today....so, just grabbed a mower and worked with it...


----------



## Rammy

CntryBoy777 said:


> .....yeh!!....I have one of her with an intense "focus"....it had her mouth watering and dripping on my sweaty britches.....
> View attachment 60992 ....don't mind the figure to the right, or the sunglare thru the window.....
> 
> Here is one of what I worked on today....
> View attachment 60993 ....on our evening walk, Gabbie spied a wild rabbit....it was a pretty good sized one....saw some pill piles earlier and it helps to explain Gabbie's "actions" when coming thru the door with her....she immediately "brills" up and head in the direction....she either sees, smells, or hears....she likes to chase squirrels...watch birds fly....and strange cats....it is difficult to allow her to do so tethered to either Joyce or me.....I have developed a game with her to where she runs in a circle and across....it is like something people do with horses...where they hold the lead and stand in the center while the horse or animal runs....that is what I try to do....and it is a poor substitute for actual running and stretching for her....we are certainly giving it the "old college try".......


Lunge line....


----------



## greybeard

You have a gas powered weed whacker big enough to put a toothed brush blade on?
It makes quick work of anything up 1-2".


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw, GB.....I don't have a gas weed eater....Joyce has an electric one that she uses some, but I've never had much luck with keeping them running for very long.....


----------



## Baymule

We use the tractor bush hog, chainsaw and machetes. Weed wacker is for the easy stuff. But those saw blades are great for mowing down stuff.


----------



## greybeard

I've used my brush cutter to clear out huge areas of entangled vines and saplings when building new fences near the 3 canals that cross my place. Couldn't see thru the mess, much less walk thru it. 
You have to use a serious blade, not those 3 sided things, and certainly not the plastic thingies.





I'm still using the same Stihl powerhead and drive I bought new in 2010. Got hundreds of hours on it. The trick to keeping one in good running condition is to dump the gas out when your done, then start it and run ALL the gas out of the carb before putting it away. 
I do have a pole extension and chainsaw bar for it, but I've never put it on or used it.


----------



## Bruce

You can get a Beaver Blade for the DR trimmer when you get it working. It will cut up to 3" stuff.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Caught up.

Glad the moving went well and that your visit with Bruce was a good time for all.


----------



## CntryBoy777

misfitmorgan said:


> Caught up.
> 
> Glad the moving went well and that your visit with Bruce was a good time for all.


Ya know, since all this mess started....ya just don't know how many times that I was glad ya hadn't moved to Mississippi....I would have probably ended up in jail....with my ex-sister acting as she did.....I've dug the hole and pushed it all into it and covered it over....so, I don't drag it out and play the "what if" game....I'm just really glad ya wasn't caught up in the hullabaloo.....


----------



## misfitmorgan

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya know, since all this mess started....ya just don't know how many times that I was glad ya hadn't moved to Mississippi....I would have probably ended up in jail....with my ex-sister acting as she did.....I've dug the hole and pushed it all into it and covered it over....so, I don't drag it out and play the "what if" game....I'm just really glad ya wasn't caught up in the hullabaloo.....



Hindsight is 20/20

I'm glad the mess is all cleaned up now though and you guys have a beautiful new place.


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes things go the way they are supposed to. It's the in-between that kicks out butts because we can't look ahead to see the final outcome.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> Sometimes things go the way they are supposed to. It's the in-between that kicks out butts because we can't look ahead to see the final outcome.


It is funny...somewhat.....but, this time last year we were discussing "what" we wished, desired, and wanted to put in storage....the big "unknown factor" was trying to anticipate the situation we would be in on the otherside of the "settling dust"....we had the scenarios of possibilities, but there is a big difference in a 1br apt, mobile home, and a house....taking into account the emotions of it all....we didn't get near what we could have....but, as usual, there are things we intended to get, that we could use here....but were left behind.....but, at 1 point I was for burning it all in the backyard.....


----------



## Baymule

And now, here you are, right where you are supposed to be.


----------



## CntryBoy777

In our cleaning up around here, I have come across something that I've never dealt with before....or, my memory is just "blank".....I thought otbers that lived along the same general latitude, may have seen or knows something about it.....

  
The leaves are similar to a blackberry, but the leaf clusters are similar to "poison oak/virginia creeper".....but, it has some wicked briars on the stem.....just wondering....they ain't Green briars....but they will get your sttention.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Those things do look wicked.


----------



## Baymule

They look like wild blackberries or dewberries.


----------



## Rammy

Baymule said:


> They look like wild blackberries.


Woohoo!


----------



## greybeard

I agree and tho good, the wild ones are very thorny and very difficult to contain within one area. I isolated a few in one corner of the yard when I first  cleared off and set up my yard, and every year, the area grew larger and larger from underground suckers. Kept them about 4 years, but they grow 3 different ways...the original stems get big, woody, and tall..they send vines out along the top of the ground, and worst of all, send suckers out under the ground to form new vines, and a good % of those are non-fruit producers.  I finally let my b-i-l dig up what he wanted and he planted them in his garden and managed them and they're still producing, but he has more time for managing them than I do. Birds and squirrels were getting more than I was anyway. Like roses, they only set flowers on each year's new growth, thus the older parts of the vine don't produce fruit.  You can build a 'leaning' trellis of sorts for the producing vine to lay on and keep it pruned each year to encourage new growth and more production, and keep the suckers pulled up, after going down with a shovel and cutting the horizontal root that is sending up the suckers.  The trellis leans down during part of the year, then you rotate it up and all the fruit will grow on just one side of it to make for easy harvesting. But there's all different ways of doing it. I just let my main plants grow on a fence.


Careful about fertilizing them.they don't like it much and it's easy to kill them and/or prevent them from producing fruit.
If I really wanted blackberries, I would opt for the cultivars that are mostly seedless and few if any thorns.

berry trellis


----------



## Mike CHS

greybeard said:


> If I really wanted blackberries, I would opt for the cultivars that are mostly seedless and few if any thorns.
> 
> berry trellis



We had some really productive plants but they had so many seeds I didn't want to eat them. I took the front end loader and dug them all up a couple of months ago and gave them to a neighbor.


----------



## greybeard

Yep, them little seeds get stuck everywhere, but still great for jelly, which is what my b-i-l uses his for. He has ulcerative colitis and any small seed and most nuts cause him problems.


----------



## CntryBoy777

After looking it up....it has to be dewberries.....we have a whole grove of them.....but, I'm whittlin' at them....I did get the rider out yesterday and mowed all that I could get too....even portions of the first area that I started got topped.....smoothed out some leaf ripples in they weeds....guess it is from waterflow pushing the leaves and then weeds growing thru, over, and amongst them....til the next storm....it wasn't bad, it didn't take an hour.....compared to what I was cutting....this is a tater......


----------



## Baymule

Mow the outside line, put up a fence and goats/sheep will wipe them out. LOL A friend is living on 900 acres with her husband and there are dewberry thickets. She has invited us to go berry picking, can't wait! I have always frozen the whole berries for cobbler, but I had a friend that cooked, then strained out the seeds, thickened up the juice with cornstarch and made cobbler/pie with no seeds for her husband.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mom had tame blackberry canes in her garden area and she would take the tame berries and juice them thru a food mill.....old style, metal cone with a wooden press stick.....and when she got about a cup of wild berries to mix with the juice and them made the cobbler.....very few seeds and the flavor is great with the dumplins and crust........


----------



## Baymule

I have one of those old strainers and I wouldn't take anything for it. Surprisingly you can find "vintage aluminum colander juicer strainer wooden masher pestle" for $15 to $30 dollars.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yep!!....that's exactly it......here is something that ya might remember @Baymule .....get a load of the price......


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

I have one of those!  Got it from my Mom...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I have looked online for one, but i have only found cheap metal ones.....i want a REAL one !  Will have to keep searching for one.


----------



## CntryBoy777

There is a "story" about our food mill, and all the hoopla that has come because of it....but, that was one thing I wasn't giving up and mrs w had possession of it, but I got her to return it.....and told her that it was mine when she handed it back to me.....it has never left my possession since....


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have looked online for one, but i have only found cheap metal ones.....i want a REAL one !  Will have to keep searching for one.


With as many flea mkts and older folks around....ya could probably locate one....we'll keep our eyes open and let ya know if we see sumpin'.....


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yep!!....that's exactly it......here is something that ya might remember @Baymule .....get a load of the price......
> View attachment 61316 View attachment 61317


I had one of those. Now I have an electric meat grinder, bought it about 35 years ago, still works!


----------



## Devonviolet

I used to have one of those. I used it for several things, like grinding gizzards/liver, for Thanksgiving and Christmas. I also used it to grind cranberries for both holidays, as well.  I don’t have it anymore though.  My Cuisinart food processor took it’s place.  I also have one of those strainers with the pointed pestle, like @Baymule has.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Here are a couple of pics of Gabbie.....one, she is enjoying a bone.....and the other is her enjoying her nap, afterwards....

  
.....the other day, she got a stick and debarked it and she will walk....well, trot....with it in her mouth....she does this all around the perimeter that isn't grown over.....she does this many times a day and it dawned on me today that it reminded me of Abraham and his staff......after he separated from Lot.....and the Father gave him all the land he could see....I just wonder if she is "claiming" her property......spreading her "staff" over it..........she is one crazy girl, I tell ya........


----------



## greybeard

Not sure how old this meat grinder/mixer is. (many manufacturers called them a meat mincer in the early part of the 20th century)
My mother was using it in the mid to late 50s, but she may have had it longer than that.. I've used it a few times, but the hopper is pretty small.






My favorite 'mixer' is still this one from the 40s and is in perfect working order and I use it quite a bit.


----------



## Wehner Homestead

I remember my grandmother having one just like GB’s last pic! It was used to make milkshakes quite regularly!


----------



## Baymule

I love old kitchen gadgets.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I remember having shakes at a soda fountain many times, but we never had one at home.....thanks GB for sharing that...I like the old stuff too, Bay....I grew up helping in the kitchen with many of the old accessories......


----------



## CntryBoy777

That akward moment, when ya realize that ya are "caught in the middle"...........

 ......its all I can do to restrain such a vicious dog....


----------



## CntryBoy777

We've....well, Joyce has been really working hard....I've done a few things, but Joyce has unpacked most of the stuff and has things stuffed into "places", but organized.....I've been active, but not truly "busy".....I did take out the giant elephant ears, cut some more vines, started forming a plan on the fencing setup and how I can "expand" what I do now with little effort.....will utilize what comes available....it is coming....I promise ya....done promised Gabbie....so, ya know she won't let it rest til it is done...........Joyce gave her a good brushing today to aide in her shedding of her undercoat....we noticed sheets of it floating across the floor.....
 .....that big puff of fur she has her nose in is from the bushing.....


----------



## Mike CHS

For some reason the shedding is harder this year than most.  I'm not sure why but even the sheep have been coming up to have the hair pulled off.


----------



## Baymule

I brushed Trip last week and it looked like I could build another dog.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Brushing Mel daily never saw so much hair, or wore as much, goats are shedding like crazy, rabbits too.


----------



## misfitmorgan

I noticed the shedding too, time to shave Kora again I guess. Black hair piles all over where the walls meet the floor and i just did all the floors 2 days ago .....oh well at least it means spring is finally really here!!!



CntryBoy777 said:


> We've....well, Joyce has been really working hard....I've done a few things, but Joyce has unpacked most of the stuff and has things stuffed into "places", but organized.....I've been active, but not truly "busy".....I did take out the giant elephant ears, cut some more vines, started forming a plan on the fencing setup and how I can "expand" what I do now with little effort.....will utilize what comes available....it is coming....I promise ya....done promised Gabbie....so, ya know she won't let it rest til it is done...........Joyce gave her a good brushing today to aide in her shedding of her undercoat....we noticed sheets of it floating across the floor.....
> View attachment 61461 .....that big puff of fur she has her nose in is from the bushing.....



We have faith you will get things all done up the way your wanting them, it all just takes some time. I think everyone has what we term as "lazy" days...those days when you know you need to get stuff done so you go putt around and poke at a few things but really arn't getting much finished and if you didnt tell someone what you had been up to odds are no one would notice anything was done at all


----------



## CntryBoy777

You are so right @misfitmorgan .....this past yr and a half has really put some "wear and tear" on me, but after having taking time to rest and just "do".....I'm getting to the point that I am starting to get some energy to get some things done....the biggest portion of business has been done and things have settled down to just monthly bills.....so, we should be making progress in getting the overgrowth back within its boundaries.....of course, the speed at which things are done will depend mostly on available funds, but there are a few things that have priority over materials.....such as, getting tags and registration for the truck....Gabbie needs her rabies vac and we have to get her Bravecto pill....and I've been doing without my perscriptions for about a month now, so we could use the $$ to get things done.....the insurance won't be in effect til May 1st....both health and auto....so, will be able to take care of most of that in a couple of wks.....


----------



## Bruce

May 1 can't come fast enough Fred! You NEED those prescriptions!!!!



CntryBoy777 said:


> that big puff of fur she has her nose in is from the bushing.


That is quite the ball of fluff from a short haired dog.



misfitmorgan said:


> I think everyone has what we term as "lazy" days...those days when you know you need to get stuff done so you go putt around and poke at a few things but really arn't getting much finished and if you didnt tell someone what you had been up to odds are no one would notice anything was done at all


And since Fred is down there in Florida, it is the "lazy, hazy, crazy days of summer". Have to wait for winter for it to cool down enough to work outside


----------



## CntryBoy777

One good thing about having the trees is the shade they provide.....so, escaping the hot sun isn't difficult....it is the humidity that will get ya once temps get in the high 80s....just have to hope there is a seabreeze to keep air moving.....I won't be able to rest til I get Gabbie an area done, tho....I'll just have to get up and do things in the mornings........believe it or not....the carport is almost cleared and the back bedroom is box and tote -less...........yeh, I am so "thrilled" to have to find another doctor.....waiting on the book of names to "choose" from.....we can't find the one we used the last time we were down here.....so, get to play doctor "roulette".....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> One good thing about having the trees is the shade they provide.....so, escaping the hot sun isn't difficult....it is the humidity that will get ya once temps get in the high 80s....just have to hope there is a seabreeze to keep air moving.....I won't be able to rest til I get Gabbie an area done, tho....I'll just have to get up and do things in the mornings........believe it or not....the carport is almost cleared and the back bedroom is box and tote -less...........yeh, I am so "thrilled" to have to find another doctor.....waiting on the book of names to "choose" from.....we can't find the one we used the last time we were down here.....so, get to play doctor "roulette".....



Yes sir the humidity is opressive....and it only gets worse, i just adore August, September....


----------



## Bruce

Oh joy, Dr. Roulette. I hope you get lucky!

Impressive getting that back bedroom cleared out, I remember putting a lot of totes and stuff in there!
Also impressive are the roots on those Elephant Ear plants.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....If I remember tomorrow, I'll get a pic for @B&B Happy goats , that way she can make plans for the number of plants it will produce.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh....If I remember tomorrow, I'll get a pic for @B&B Happy goats , that way she can make plans for the number of plants it will produce.....


I have tons of places for plants...all along front and side fences, and edible  bush/ plant to plant inside old chicken area...it will be come a half hour a day buffett once mature growth is acieved....
I have dug up the few elepant ears that i do have in the new chicken area,, can be a challange , but isn't  very hard to dig up bulbs....even if some split from the cluster, they will still grow,..that and ferns...love them


----------



## Baymule

You will feel a lot better when you have a secure yard for Gabbie. When we moved here, I did much the same as you, never letting the dogs out with out us going with them. Paris had the backyard and she wasn't sharing.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> You will feel a lot better when you have a secure yard for Gabbie. When we moved here, I did much the same as you, never letting the dogs out with out us going with them. Paris had the backyard and she wasn't sharing.


We will probably start out with some CPs for an "instant" area, but will expand it with a field fence of some sort.....will probably use cut CPs for gates within the perimeter.....


----------



## Bruce

You can get a lot more fence with field fence than with cattle panels. 330' for $180 vs 16' for $23, still have to buy T posts to hold up the CPs.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> You can get a lot more fence with field fence than with cattle panels. 330' for $180 vs 16' for $23, still have to buy T posts to hold up the CPs.


Time (the eternal river) is involved tho.
I suggest not trying to swim upstream.....


----------



## Baymule

Dogs can get through field fence. We had field fence and dogs still squeezed through, the knots slide over, making a bigger hole. 

I would suggest a 100' roll of sheep and goat wire, it has 4" holes and 100' roll will be much easier to handle than a 330' roll. A 100' roll at my local TSC is listed for $119.99 which as @Bruce pointed out, a few cow panels will quickly equal that much. You could build a wood gate frame and staple a piece of the sheep and goat wire over it. 

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...ep-and-goat-1348-4-100-ft-230834?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## CntryBoy777

I will have to check that out @Baymule , ours is less than 2 miles from here.....and a Rural King is about 20mi away....starting to see what it will take and then "whittlin" at it.....the reason for the CPs at first.....is it is much easier to handle them and much quicker to "assemble" for me in the coming heat.....it can be easily reconfigured.....and having them here could be a good thing.....just in case a limb comes down and damages fencing.....there is something that can be used to section it off....also, could make a hoop hut for some ducks and chickens....then, ya have the multi uses in the garden......it won't be a waste....unless a tree collapses on it.......


----------



## Mike CHS

We ran the Gaucho brand high tensile woven wire (from TSC) on about half of our place.  It's not quite as tight as the sheep and goat wire but pretty close.  It's cheaper than the Red Brand and about half the weight but you can stretch it a whole lot tighter and use less posts.  All of those tree limbs that came down on our fence not long ago didn't even make a dent in the fence.  It busted the top electric wires but the woven wire bounced right back.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> We ran the Gaucho brand high tensile woven wire (from TSC) on about half of our place.  It's not quite as tight as the sheep and goat wire but pretty close.  It's cheaper than the Red Brand and about half the weight but you can stretch it a whole lot tighter and use less posts.  All of those tree limbs that came down on our fence not long ago didn't even make a dent in the fence.  It busted the top electric wires but the woven wire bounced right back.



HT, regardless of the brand or whether it is strand or net, is definitely the way to go.
Most HT is 200kpsi wire and they're able to do it with small wire diameter due to higher carbon content than low carbon wire (think traditional Red Brand that all the 'purists' scream for) , which makes the roll significantly lighter weight. Lighter weight with equal or better tensioning means less sag and give.


----------



## misfitmorgan

CPs are valuable to have on hand. We have 1.5 CPs we have use over and over for countless things, gates, hanging feeders, round bale feeder, quick pens, splitting a pen in half, livestock/loading shoot, etc.


----------



## Mike CHS

greybeard said:


> Lighter weight with equal or better tensioning means less sag and give.



That alone is a major selling point for me.  I could work with the Red Brand wire if I was running the wire downhill but I usually hired someone to help.  The High Tensile I could easily work with by myself if needed.


----------



## greybeard

In all my years, I've used exactly 1 cattle panel and all I've ever raised here was cattle. I used that one, as a permanent stop to keep cows from going around a gate on the pond dam, with about 5' of the cp being down in the water during most of the year.




 


I can't control market price but I can control my inputs and CPs are simply too cost ineffective for the coverage length I would get out of them. One 16' CP at TSC for instance, is $45. For only 3.5 X  that amount, ($160) I can get 20X the coverage length from a 330' roll of good net wire, and I can get 4000' of HT slick wire for right at $100.


----------



## Bruce

There are different "stock" panels at TSC. The 16' cattle panel I think most of us buy costs about $23. But the financials are still well in favor of the 330' roll of wire fencing.


----------



## CntryBoy777

If I struggled with the 2x4x5' welded wire.....just what makes ya think that 230' more on a roll will handle just as easy?.....not to mention digging the danged holes for the posts, and stretching it in 90°+ humid weather.....with a heart pumping at 45%......the CPs are fairly immediate and I'm not talking of doing the whole plot with them, just an area for Gabbie to run in....right at the house...so when it is raining she can go out without a lead.....yes it would be much better financially to do as ya say, but when it is my "behind" doing the work.....I prefer to not push it and wrestle with the roll....may look into the 100' rolls....that would be doable....just have to see how things go......


----------



## Mike CHS

I can see why you are going that way for this project.  Just for future reference though, the 330' rolls that @greybeard and I mentioned only weighs 120 pounds and has more strength that the heavy Red Brand wire.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> I can see why you are going that way for this project.  Just for future reference though, the 330' rolls that @greybeard and I mentioned only weighs 120 pounds and has more strength that the heavy Red Brand wire.


That is what has my interest....and bookmarked the reference to research and checkout.....I mean....I'll never have a cow, horse, or pig....so, it doesn't have to be a fortress, but would like to have a good portion of it fenced....and we sure know it ain't gonna be wrought iron.....I remember a post somewhere......it is GB that stated he no longer does things to last "forever".....just the rest of his "life"......it sounded good to me then.....and I just need to contain us and Gabbie...at this point.....just have to line it up to some of these "anchor" points, so stretching it won't be difficult.....I'd prefer to not use the van this time.....


----------



## Mike CHS

Our first 1000' of fencing we used the Red Brand wire and for the rest we used the high tensile Gaucho brand wire.  The Red Brand was hung tight but it has some sagging but the high tensile was used for the rest and shows zero sagging anywhere. You can have more space between T-posts also since it is so tight.


----------



## greybeard

Mike CHS said:


> The Red Brand was hung tight but it has some sagging but the high tensile was used for the rest and shows zero sagging anywhere. You can have more space between T-posts also since it is so tight.


As I said, Red Brand (the company) has seen the light, so to speak..and now sells hi tensile wire as well as their traditional low carbon products.
High Tensile and Gaucho are synonomous...all high tensile wire is customarily referred to as Gaucho tho Gaucho is actually a trademarked Bekaert product.

Weight difference? you can see the difference here on Red Brand's own graphic.












I do still have about 800' of the old Red Brand wire, but it's no longer used to contain livestock..just to mark and keep the property line between my lane and the National Forest. I also have 2200' of Red Brand 36" net wire along the roadside of the property. It is a fence in name only and if not for the gaucho HT barbed wire strung in front of it, the cattle would be long gone.

When we built the original perimeter fences on this 124 acres, we put net wire on the front which fronts a public highway. Started using Red Brand 12ga barbed along the sides which separate us from National Forest, but soon switched to using Gaucho. Every strand of Red Brand is sagging and rusty but the 4 Gaucho strands below that one strand of Red Brand is still silver and no rust, it was put up in 1965.
You can always tell a fence that was built from the old Red Brand. Within a very few years it is:
1. Rusty.
2. Sagging badly..it must be re-stretched periodically as it gives and takes badly with temperature changes, as well as sagging from just it's own weight. It has a LOT of stretch to it, meaning it continually gives, until it eventually breaks and this applies to the single strand and the woven/net wire. Every time you re-stretch it, it gets weaker, and smaller in diameter.
3. Usually broken. It does not handle pressure well and sure won't stand to have a big limb or tree on it.

I have nothing against the company Red Brand, but their products IMO, are overpriced and there are simply much better options out there with as good or superior quality..


----------



## misfitmorgan

We were definitely considering the gaucho wire over the red brand. Cost wise there isnt much difference because we can only get gauncho at TSC, so it only saves $10/roll but I'm sure that will add up.

Thanks for all the info @greybeard  GB is right the high tensile stuff is much lighter it seems, the Red brand 330ft is almost 200lbs, gaucho is a little over 100lbs so almost half the weight.


----------



## greybeard

I am personally,  a big 'fan' of Bekaert brand wire of all types. I've had very good luck with it in 15.5ga HT barbed and 12ga HT barbless and it's hinged knot woven wire is what my B-I-L used to fence his whole place for sheep containment. It is (like Red Brand) made in USA.
I have admittedly not used much of their woven wire tho.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got a look inside the boat today.....
  
 ...it looks like it is already a "planter"......oh....and I found out today that Gabbie isn't a FB GSD......she flashed me the "Vulcan" hand signal....
 .....she is such a crazy girl!!.....started to "peel" some more of the layers off here....like an onion....found a row of crepe myrtles out there on the western boundary....not sure yet whether they are ours or the neighbors.....but, from the looks of it, it appears to be ours.....oh, there is a rooster that spends the day on our property.....but he is wary of anything strange and stays in the underbrush....not sure if it is an escapee, kicked out, or just left behind.....he certainly doesn't bother us and we keep Gabbie from "trailing" him.....but, she has to look for those "chicken treats" scattered amongst the leaves.....


----------



## Baymule

I hope the crepe myrtles are yours! Can't wait to see what color they are. One of the first things we did was to plant 4 crepe myrtles by the front gate, they are a dark burgundy red color.

That ugly boat has got to go! If you can't get rid of it, you can cut it in pieces with a Sawzall and pack it in the trash a little at a time. You can even cut old tires up in 3 pieces and legally put them in the trash. Our neighbor has one that he plants potatoes in so the gophers don't eat his potatoes. LOL


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Tell Gabbie we said " live long and prosper "  and you better watch out for mind meld from Gabbie !


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I wish to thank All that have contributed their thoughts and assistance on the fencing!!....I went to Tractor Supply and found the rolls of HT Gaucho wire....I stepped up to it and grabbed it....said 1,2,3....and lifted it up off the pallet above my ankles.........so, it looks like it is a winner!!....it will sure make things much better....so, now I have a goal and direction to shoot for and planning to do....thanks again!!....


----------



## misfitmorgan

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, I wish to thank All that have contributed their thoughts and assistance on the fencing!!....I went to Tractor Supply and found the rolls of HT Gaucho wire....I stepped up to it and grabbed it....said 1,2,3....and lifted it up off the pallet above my ankles.........so, it looks like it is a winner!!....it will sure make things much better....so, now I have a goal and direction to shoot for and planning to do....thanks again!!....



I'm glad that lighter wire will work for you, we are certainly looking forward ot using it as well. I can't wait to see your progress on your property either!


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, I wish to thank All that have contributed their thoughts and assistance on the fencing!!....I went to Tractor Supply and found the rolls of HT Gaucho wire....I stepped up to it and grabbed it....said 1,2,3....and lifted it up off the pallet above my ankles.........so, it looks like it is a winner!!....it will sure make things much better....so, now I have a goal and direction to shoot for and planning to do....thanks again!!....


Just remember that Gaucho (all HT wire) is a lot stiffer than what you may be used to working with, especially stiffer than welded wire. It can be hard on your hands, making tie offs.
I use a lot of these..they are a bit pricey but are time savers and easy on your hands and fingers.







I doubt I'll ever tie another wire knot on a corner or make a hand splice as long as my gripple contractor tool is working tho you don't need the tool to make connections at the corner or end posts.




(The handles on the contractor tool I have are about twice as long as the one in the video above but mine doesn't have the built-in tensioning meter.)


----------



## misfitmorgan

greybeard said:


> Just remember that Gaucho (all HT wire) is a lot stiffer than what you may be used to working with, especially stiffer than welded wire. It can be hard on your hands, making tie offs.
> I use a lot of these..they are a bit pricey but are time savers and easy on your hands and fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61834
> I doubt I'll ever tie another wire knot on a corner or make a hand splice as long as my gripple contractor tool is working tho you don't need the tool to make connections at the corner or end posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The handles on the contractor tool I have are about twice as long as the one in the video above but mine doesn't have the built-in tensioning meter.)



I have been looking at the gripples to they seem like amazing little things. I found them because we need to re-build our grape arbor and i was looking for something to secure tension wires. I also noticed that gaucho has some field fencing that comes with installed gripples to connect multiple sections. Thank you for posting those videos because I had not heard of the gripple T-clips until just now, I think I am in love with them already


----------



## CntryBoy777

I took a likin' to them when GB mentioned them before and noticed that the wire that I lifted, already had the gripples on the wires, too.....pumping the handles on the tool sure appears to be much, much better than hand twisting each wire and maintain more tesion on the wire also....my intention is to utilize them on this project.....


----------



## greybeard

They are reusable. You just take the tension off the wire, and insert a little wire in a tiny hole and the fence wire will come out the same way it went in, or if you are going to completely redo something, just cut the opposite side of the wire and push the cut off part on thru.





Gripple makes joiners for all kinds of wire and cable...some of them huge, supporting many 10s of thousands of lbs.  They've been in the business in Great Britain for a long time but took awhile to get into the fencing market here in the US.
Here's how they look inside, you can get an idea of how they work by looking at this cable joiner:





 The difference between the lighter tool and the contractor tool is in how much force each can apply. The short handled starter tool can apply a max of about 600 lbs of force with gear ratio of 6:1 while the contractor tool can apply up to 800 lbs with a 10:1 leverage ratio. (I'll admit, I have put 1 1/2 pvc cheater extensions even on my longer handled contractor tool handles to make it easier to pull more...it's all steel, unlike the smaller one that has some 'plastic' in it)
There's about a 50% in price between the 2 tools.
Contractor tool vs starter tool:




There are also some competitors out there to gripples and they basically work the same way, but I haven't had any experience with them.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We happened to be out this morning and noticed a meat mkt....so, on the way back home swung by there to see what they had....looked like a pretty decent place and got a bag-of-bones for Gabbie....talked to the guy about some bulk meat and he said to call him monday for prices.....here is Gabbie focused on the task at hand.....
  ....we only had 1 "cloudburst" today for about 30-40 mins and got a little over 1 1/4" in that....I guess that meets the "criteria" for a downpour.........in about 30-40mins after it quit, there weren't any puddles above the soil..........the grass just keeps Growing....


----------



## Mike CHS

Do you have that white stuff they call soil in Florida?  It took me several years to have a garden bed that was loosely called brown.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I have some brown soil...in some areas ......this area has better siol than where i lived in sarasota county florida.....right on the coast, salty white sand.


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> I have some brown soil...in some areas


Yeah where the dogs and goats poop!



CntryBoy777 said:


> we only had 1 "cloudburst" today for about 30-40 mins and got a little over 1 1/4" in that....I guess that meets the "criteria" for a downpour


Yeah, I would think that much rain in that little time would have been quite drenching. I don't understand how grass grows in that sand when the water just drains through.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Yeah where the dogs and goats poop!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I would think that much rain in that little time would have been quite drenching. I don't understand how grass grows in that sand when the water just drains through.



Now @Bruce...We have more than just poop areas of soil  how do you think our weeds grow ?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> I don't understand how grass grows in that sand when the water just drains through.


The plants here learn to drink rather quickly......


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure glad to see ya back on, @Bruce , was wondering what ya been up to around your place....Gabbie still looks for ya and we thank ya...daily....whether ya hear it or not, it is said....


----------



## Baymule

We have that white sand. How the heck it got from Florida to northeast Texas, I dunno, but we durn sure got the stuff.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....the only problem is keeping the "sandbox" level.....not real difficult to move from another area to fill in some holes....or the waterflow will fill it for ya....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Mr. Fred,

Just caught up on your journal.  I'm glad you and Miss Joyce were able to make the move with no issues.  Sorry I was unable to help.  It would been really nice to meet you, Miss Joyce, Mr. @Bruce, and Miss @B&B Happy goats!  Hopefully, one day I can meet all of you folks.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Sure glad to see ya back on, @Bruce , was wondering what ya been up to around your place....Gabbie still looks for ya and we thank ya...daily....whether ya hear it or not, it is said....


 Gabbie

I usually try to catch up on the forums and the YouTube channels I follow at night or at lunch, now that it is warm enough to do things outside during the day. Yesterday was taken up with shopping, egg delivery and chatting with 3 of the egg customers. Not caught up here or on BYC.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Mr. Fred,
> 
> Just caught up on your journal.  I'm glad you and Miss Joyce were able to make the move with no issues.  Sorry I was unable to help.  It would been really nice to meet you, Miss Joyce, Mr. @Bruce, and Miss @B&B Happy goats!  Hopefully, one day I can meet all of you folks.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Believe me....I certainly understand....I have stood in each "pair of shoes" in those "scenarios" down thru the yrs....."life" has a way of getting in the way and diverting us in another direction, slow us down, or come to a complete stop......I certainly appreciate your consideration and support thru the situation...........hopefully ya can find your way back here and be "active" again.....ya are certainly missed!!.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Hello Fred and Joyce....thought that if it's  ok  with you two, leon and I may come your way in  early June to visit and get some ferns for the side of the house ?  That's  if you haven't  torn them all out, lol...I promise  I won't  bring you any critters (unless you want some fluffy butt chicks )...
We have goats kidding toward end of this month and middle to end of June, so I stay home with them.. let me know what you think about timing and if you want some chicks to eat up some bugs, lol
Maybe we can grab lunch some where while we are at it


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, we have been talking about getting up there....maybe next wknd or first part of the next week....we can just get some boxes and put things in them and put em in the bed of the truck and bring em to ya....they'll be okay for short period in the shade....and cardboard will hold the moisture and boundries for the sand..........we have been busy and distracted this past week....working outside and still having to deal with "loose ends" business.....thanks again for the offer, but will hold off for the time being.....something has happened to the stray roo that was here....Gabbie has tracked him all over and it is either off of the property....or in the areas we haven't ventured into....yet....we have an array of predators....and even saw deer in the backyard this morning.....Gabbie was chasing crows this morning, she hates them....for some reason....I used to hollar at them and shoot the BB gun at them at the other place....so, maybe it "stuck"......the one thing Joe told me over and over was to give her a job to do.....she will also track hawks and other movements in the sky, she barks at swaying trees.....I'll get back with ya this wknd to discuss it.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Just let me know what you want to do and we will get the steaks and the grill ready


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> she will also track hawks and other movements in the sky


That would make her the perfect chicken guardian dog! Lots of dogs are good with ground predators but don't really notice the avians.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We had a rainy day here yesterday, til about 3-4pm....we got an inch out of it and in a couple of hrs....Gabbie was more than ready to show her "puppy side".....

 ...........she was tossing the stick as she was wiggling on her back....once the rain moves out later this evening....I have to get busy getting @B&B Happy goats plants ready for transport come this thursday.....may "trade" some plants for a dz Fresh eggs....


----------



## Rammy

Gabbie sure knows how to have a good time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Did some measuring a couple of days ago.....seemed to be "favorable" for fencing, but getting a better picture in my head of digging postholes in the sand.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I saw Maisy do something similar yesterday but her "ball" was a half eaten rabbit.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Did some measuring a couple of days ago.....seemed to be "favorable" for fencing, but getting a better picture in my head of digging postholes in the sand.....


Open post hole digger, shove into the ground, clamp, lift: sand all falls back into the hole  I bet it does work better when there has been rain so the sand can clump. At least we know it can be done since @B&B Happy goats "ancient ones" put in wooden posts.

I bet you miss those farm fresh eggs, they will be nice!


----------



## CntryBoy777

One thing is for sure.....tamping for a snug fit....won't be much of a problem....no clay to "pound".....


----------



## Bruce

Nope! Maybe yu should buy some to mix with the sand


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> We had a rainy day here yesterday, til about 3-4pm....we got an inch out of it and in a couple of hrs....Gabbie was more than ready to show her "puppy side".....
> View attachment 62183 ...........she was tossing the stick as she was wiggling on her back....once the rain moves out later this evening....I have to get busy getting @B&B Happy goats plants ready for transport come this thursday.....may "trade" some plants for a dz Fresh eggs....



I have two three dozen with your name on them, but if you have extra egg cartons that would be a big help


----------



## Bruce

Or even a nice basket! I'm sure Fred and Joyce will carry them gently back home no matter the container.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Or even a nice basket! I'm sure Fred and Joyce will carry them gently back home no matter the container.


Good thinkin @Bruce !


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure know "how" that goes.........we will bring what we have and will take ours back in a bowl with paper towels....we don't eat many eggs, but they do come in handy for quick meals or snacks....so, versatile....and we seem to go thru on/off use of them....but, certainly prefer the Fresh ones over store-bought....Hands down!!....


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> One thing is for sure.....tamping for a snug fit....won't be much of a problem....no clay to "pound".....



dig hole, drop in post, then fill 1/3 with water. Push sand in hole, tamp, push in more sand, tamp, tamp some more, fill hole with sand. If it is too dry, add a little water and tamp a LOT. the water helps set the post.


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> dig hole, drop in post, then fill 1/3 with water. Push sand in hole, tamp, push in more sand, tamp, tamp some more, fill hole with sand. If it is too dry, add a little water and tamp a LOT. the water helps set the post.


This, /\ is the age old standard way of doing it before sackrete and it's how I set every cornerpost in '64-'65.

If you've ever watched anyone instal a septic tank or any other underground tank, while and after it's being backfilled with dirt, the installer will run water into the loose soil being dumped in...the backfill settles making a level firm area around the tank so you don't have to go in later and add more dirt to fill in a hollow or low spot around the tank.

Think of a pure sand beach right after high tide goes out and the sand (on Texas beaches anyway) is dark colored..you can drive anywhere on it. Let the water seep down into the sand a few feet a few hrs later and the top couple feet of sand is white and dry and you're apt to get stuck in perfectly dry sand. Wet sand will compact itself. Dry sand never will.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Back when I was mid 40s we lived about 50 miles east of here on 3acres....it was pre-heart, leg, and foot issues....I learned some about dealing with it thru experience and a neighbor...on 4acres....was doing some expansion on the home....he was a retired "Sea Bee" from northern Maine.....really nice man.......it helps to have a bucket of water when digging too...so it will hold togeter....like a sand castle....


----------



## CntryBoy777

....this is a pic of Joyce's plumeria last year......she split the plants and took the limb shoots and rooting them, as we were thru our travels....but, here they are today...... 
....she got a late start for here, but she has a bloom on a tomato.....
 ....


----------



## Baymule

yeah, I got that Texas sand beach, but got cheated out of the ocean. Not even a pond. 

Joyce's efforts on her plants and tomatoes are looking good. Now she can really enjoy having her own place and planting flowers.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We traveled north today and had a Great visit with @B&B Happy goats they were such wonderful Hosts and we had a wonderful time....chatting in between "goat checks".....and the goats were "occupied" with the branches I took up there.....get to have Fresh eggs again!!.....the simple "pleasures" of life....of course I got a pic or 2.........
 .....this is a storage unit with a padded lid as a seat....I think Joyce wants to use it as a project cabinet...to keep her sewing and needlepoint patterns and supplies in....ongoing and working on...type thing....anyway, Gabby had to give it the going over "collecting data" from that snout of hers.........we had to stand in line to be sniffed when we got back....that's my Girl!!.....


----------



## Bruce

That is all very nice but where are the pictures of Gabbie and her new pals up at @B&B Happy goats?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Now, now.....all in due time....be patient @Bruce .....
We've been working on the place....mostly outside....the powerline contractors were thru trimming and it took the chipper truck crew a week to get to it....it needs cutting before the rains come because it is a drainage ditch....had to get up the chunks of limbs out of the tall grass so I could get the rider out there....on the otherside of the drive there are vines and saplings to deal with.....here are a couple of pics of Gabbie...........this is tbe bottom half of the sapling I cut and took to @B&B Happy goats Girls....well, Gabbie found the chunk of it and started dragging it towards the burn area and gnawing the twigs off so it would move....durn dog....had to get the loppers and trim the branches.....she couldn't chew them into....and being vreen I couldn't snap them.....now she has a new "staff" to carry with her....this is her rainy day "entertainment.....


----------



## Bruce

She's just trying to get the wood where YOU want it!


----------



## CntryBoy777

She does try to Help....I sure will give that to her....she likes for her and me to "team up" and work together....mostly it consists of her chewing and me holding whatever she has decided to chew on....bone, stick, or her toys.........I'm telling ya she is a "therapy" animal.....makes ya do More than ya have a notion to do.....


----------



## Baymule

All my animals are therapy animals. Tote that water bucket, bale of hay, 50# sack of Feed, walk back to barn, go get more. Lots and lots of physical therapy! LOL LOL


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> mostly it consists of her chewing and me holding whatever she has decided to chew on....bone, stick, or her toys


You might want to hold onto your fingers in a different way lest she decide to "help" with those as well!


----------



## CntryBoy777

This has happened for over a year now and she knows not to bite me....me holding it can give her a better angle of attack and she is use to my hands being around her face and mouth with food in the vacinity....we are a "team", working together.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Guess what has made a return???.....

 ....this is her on patrol....now, what does she have in her mouth???......
 ...oohhh!!...there it is...the blue dish....it still has "It's a Ruff Life" on it, but it is in worse shape than it was....so, a "Ruffer" life than expected.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Gabby just likes messin with ya...she'll outgrow her puppy actions when you get your fence up and she has her area to protect and her routine.....by then she should have you completly trained .....fetch fred fetch !


----------



## Baymule

Gabbie makes me smile.


----------



## Mike CHS

I think Gabbie makes a whole bunch of folks smile.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sometimes ya just sit there and scratch your head....while ya are smilin'.....her mind is always churning....sometimes I "play dumb" and make her work extra hard to get me to move and play with her....she has no hesistation in telling ya you are wrong and will go thru the motions she wants you to do....the nose on the corner of the freezer....means she is asking for a bone.........if I put dry dog food down she will stand in front of the fridge for just a Tbsp or 2 of some unsalted beef broth....or milk....and then to the sink for the right amount of water.....she will sniff it and walk away....waiting for it to absorb and soften....then see if there are any "extras" coming......a totally different dog when she goes outside....she is all business and walks the perimeter 2-3 times and then will relax and play....she demands that I take her out just before dark for a "last round"....we stay close to the house after dark......


----------



## Bruce

Have the mosquitos figured out the evening routine yet?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not really very bad...they were worse in Mississippi....don't get me wrong....there are plenty, but there may be something to the camphor being a repellent......but, the seabreeze has been blowing most of the day and shaking the leaves....which keeps the rascals airborne and prowling.....also, hasn't been very wet and that means very little standing water...in the neighborhood....there are swamps not too far away.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Things have been kinda slow around here with the heat kicking in....but, I changed out the dryer yesterday and got to the washer today.....in Florida, most washer and dryers are located outside the living area....ours is in a room off the carport....I got the old one out after wiggling it and I smashed my bad knee between the washer and concrete block....yep, it brought a few tears to my eye and after sitting down and rubbing it a bit....I got up and finished the changeover....I was going to do some cutting this evening with the chainsaw, but I forgot that I didn't have any bar and chain oil.....[ Duh!!]....so will have to wait til I get some....won't be long tho...I have to do the cutting so Joyce can plant some plants where she wants....DD3 brought her some down when she came last week, plus she has some that we brought with us, too....I told her several times now where the fence is to be, but she doesn't seem to remember and then want to put plants out in the line the fence will be........just gotta love it!!.......one spot she picked had dead limbs hanging down from a 60' cedar tree....I told her to look above the pots the plants are in....she sets the pots in the area to make sure they like it before they go in the ground.....observation isn't her strong suit.........things are settling down here finally and getting better....Gabbie is keeping us on "routine" and sure is entertaining..........we have been discussing, since we have been here, about the future and we have come to a decision about anymore animals.....what we will end up doing is to have 2-3 ducks and 2-3 chickens....that's all.....given our situation and neither of us can handle anymore than that by one's self....and if something happens to one of us the other won't be left with so many demands on them at such a time....plus, having to deal with more would be difficult for us if a hurricane comes through.....we have really Enjoyed our animals and if it wasn't an everyday....day in and day out, irregardless of the weather....we might do a bit more....probably by the fall we will get Gabbie a partner....will be getting started on the fence before much longer....even if it is a couple of posts at a time..........this next week I need to change the brake pads on the truck....it always seems to be something..........don't fret tho.....I'll still be hanging around....I sure couldn't up and leave y'all....ya mean way too much to us and after spending time here, I care about what is going on with ya all....plus, I have to keep "translating" for Gabbie.....


----------



## Mike CHS

That is probably a good thing long range to keep some room on your plate.  You can always share all the critters that are posted about on here.


----------



## Baymule

Even a couple fence posts at a time will eventually get a fence done. In the summer heat, we go out early and quit anywhere from 11 AM to 1PM


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> That is probably a good thing long range to keep some room on your plate.  You can always share all the critters that are posted about on here.


Well, if we just Have to touch and be around some... @B&B Happy goats is just up the road and surely won't mind the "break" and helping hands.....


----------



## misfitmorgan

Things seem to be coming along for you guys which i'm really happy to hear


----------



## CntryBoy777

....this area has been "targeted", so there will be some drastic changes here.....we are preparing for fence and plant beds....if things go well, there may be some interesting plants to share with ya.....I have decided these camphor trees gotta go....they are not worth having....eventually they will all be taken down on my "piece of ground".....the leaves are toxic to many other plants and will kill them....Joyce mistakenly used some for mulch with pine straw....the tomato plants died.....they are a "trashy tree", I've never witnessed another tree that comes close with the amount of stuff that constantly falls from them.....rant over.....I did get the growing grass cut today between showers.....lucked out with enough time to get grass dry from morning showers......before more came in the afternoon....this pic is after I finished and on my way back for a break.....
 ......this is the area I was cutting and notice the humidity on the sides of the rain gauge....got the afternnon showers....so, had to delay the cranking of the chainsaw.....


----------



## Baymule

It will take time, but y'all will get it all cleaned up.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> notice the humidity on the sides of the rain gauge


100°F and condensation!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was in the back of the house, when I thought I heard something....so, I "triangulated" on the location of the noise.....I eased down the hall to the LR....and it finally became clear.....it was Gabbie grumbling the old CCR tune, "Who'll Stop the Rain".....
 ............guess she is on "sunshine watch"....cause she sure lets ya know when it ain't raining.........had a pretty interesting "sight" the other day....there was a momma Pileated woodpecker with 2 young'uns under her watch...they were on the oak tree out front...they are one of the largest woodpeckers in north america.....had a couple of GH owls in a tree out back the other evening....they were Loud!!....but, Gabbie was definitely louder.........oh, and we still have the chickens around roaming.....their "cover" is fixing to shrink again....soon.....Joyce has been really busy and is working on getting vines from covering the azealas out in the front yard.....just to be able to get to em to thin em out some....will transplant some to other areas.....as we develope them....for 2 days now, I have tried to get out with the chainsaw...between showers...to do some cutting.....however, "priorities" have things on hold so Ms Gabbie can get her turn 1st....take care of that and get a drink of tea and head out to get the saw cranked.....wind, thunder, and drops....in that order quickly........so, guess we'll see what another day may bring...


----------



## Bruce

I guess Gabbie isn't an alpaca  The boys will stay out in the rain all day and night. But the sun comes out and they go in the barn. Guess that's what you get when you are descended from animals that live at 11,000 feet and higher.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The air is definitly a bit "thinner" up that high....


----------



## Baymule

You can send me the rain that you don't want.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> You can send me the rain that you don't want.


You know as well as anyone...this ground is like the coffee grinds in a perculator....sooner or later the grinds will settle....

We really haven't had but just a few heavy showers, but nothing lasting for hrs, here.....we needed the moisture and break from the heat....the "causes" for the rain is changing towards the regular afternoon storms and showers....so, mornings would be better dry....the weight of the rain in and on the dead limbs have "tipped the scale" and have fallen to the ground...the whole top fell out of 1 off the pine trees that are leaning aganist a huge oak....have others down in other areas too.....hard to burn in the rain....but, the piles are getting Taller..........Gabbie had fun today with some palm branches that fell.....
...she always likes to "help".....<making a mess>.....but, hey....she's our Girl....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Guess I will yank out the  camphor trees you brought to us then  .......don't need messy trees


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> Guess I will yank out the  camphor trees you brought to us then  .......don't need messy trees


Probably a good idea then.....it might would "taint" the goat milk also....but there are always leaves, twigs, berries, and twigs falling on the house and vehicles all the time....they also kill plant life under and around the tree....I can "hear" GB in my ear over this thing.....

ETA...will be asking for stump killer recommendations.....for any to "share".


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> ....I can "hear" GB in my ear over this thing.....
> 
> ETA...will be asking for stump killer recommendations.....for any to "share".



I used Remedy on our property in Livingston, on Chinese tallow tree stumps and they died......but sprouted suckers from the roots a few feet from the stump....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Probably a good idea then.....it might would "taint" the goat milk also....but there are always leaves, twigs, berries, and twigs falling on the house and vehicles all the time....they also kill plant life under and around the tree....I can "hear" GB in my ear over this thing.....
> 
> ETA...will be asking for stump killer recommendations.....for any to "share".



I appreciated  the plants, and they are doing very well, but that camphor tree will be in the back of the truck when i go to the dump tommrow....won't  be any milking for quite some time, not going to breed again till november with two of them, that will give me April kids and everything set....want to replant lespedeza  and other fodder and brouse , after we treat the back......got a plan


----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> I used Remedy on our property in Livingston, on Chinese tallow tree stumps and they died......but sprouted suckers from the roots a few feet from the stump....


That's why I usually prefer to kill them in place, but I will also do the cut stump thing if I have to.

cut/slash/cut--squirt--squirt--squirt.
Tree and it's roots are dead, they just don't know it yet.


----------



## CntryBoy777

greybeard said:


> That's why I usually prefer to kill them in place, but I will also do the cut stump thing if I have to.
> 
> cut/slash/cut--squirt--squirt--squirt.
> Tree and it's roots are dead, they just don't know it yet.


Is it Remedy or something else ya "squirt-squirt-squirt"?....I have used a powder before....ya had to drill holes in the stump and put the powder in the holes....I never got to see the reaults of that, because it was on the place we owned before going back to Mississppi in '06.....it was suppose to burn the stump down "chemically"....I know some in the area we were up there, used MSA...I think....and others "painted stump" with straight Roundup "brushkiller" concentrate....I have no experience, so just wondering what has worked best for others?.....gotta do some tree "killin".....


----------



## greybeard

Remedy is what I always use, but you can use other herbicides as well. Imazapyr will also work but I do not use it, as it is non-selective..it will kill grasses where Remedy will not. Don't waste time or $$ on glycosphate.
If it's cut stump treatment, a 15% Remedy:85% oil up to 50/50 mix remedy and diesel oil on the outer 1-2" part of the stump. That's the Cambium layer where the vascular system is. No need to cover the whole stump (inner part is heartwood and doesn't really transport anything up or down) tho some guides I have seen do say to spray the whole stump. (I do not)

If you just have a few trees or stumps, instead of spending about $90 for 1 gal of Remedy, I recommend using the 1 qt bottle of Tordon22 RTU from TSC. It's premixed, comes in the squirt bottle and works really well for both cut stump and hack and squirt. 1 qt will treat quite a few cut stumps or standing trees using hack and squirt. RTU=Ready To Use.
Supposedly, Remedy RTU is also available, but I've never seen it for sale anywhere. 

Hack and squirt usually kills the tree, it's roots and any sprouts that have previously up from the roots (suckers).  I like to do it in the early fall of the year but before the leaves begin changing colors.

Bay, more than likely, the re-sprouts you saw were coming up from the seed bank under your tallow trees. Stumps tho, do need to be treated within 30 minutes of cutting the tree down. TAMU's Brushbusters say stumps can be treated anytime of the year but I had much much better luck cutting and treating them when the tree was actively growing in the early summer or late spring, when the vascular systems are most active. In dormant months, there isn't much going on in that cambium layer.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Got the camphor  tree in back of the truck, lol.... dang thing was growing great with all the rain....lol....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think we have found Florida's answer to kudzu here....

 ....it is this kinda stuff Joyce has cleared from around the azaleas ....here is a pic of the area she has been working in....the house ya see is across the street..... ....ya can at least see the wood to cut....not like there isn't Plenty to cut and burn here.........guess we'll have "fun, fun, fun...til daddy takes the Tbird away"..........for those that can remember back that fer.....


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> I think we have found Florida's answer to kudzu here....
> 
> 
> ....it is this kinda stuff Joyce has cleared from around the azaleas .


Air potato vine.

Brought here originally way back when, in the slave trade days, as the slaves used them for medicinal folk cures in their nations of origins.
A type of yam and it will grow what kinda looks like yams or potatoes later in the year. All parts of the plant are listed as toxic with the air yams and tubers being  extremely toxic. There is a way to detox the yams, but it is time consuming.

_Economic uses in introduced range No records have been found indicating past or present cultivation of D. bulbifera as a food crop in Florida. The presence of cyanogens and the toxic alkaloid dioscorine have been documented to exist at varying levels in certain varieties of D. bulbifera, making them unpalatable or poisonous to eat without proper processing. Chemical analyses of the compounds known to contribute to bitterness and toxicity in the tubers and bulbils of the plant are still required in order to better define the levels of these components as they exist in the invasive population we have in the United States. Ward (1977) states that the bulbils from the variety present in the U.S. maintain the bitterness that is commonplace in several varieties in the plant‘s native range and causes nausea if ingested, regardless of repeated washings and/or boiling._
.
.

_Dioscorea bulbifera L. (Chinese: Huangdu, common name: air potato) is a traditional herbal medicine in China, and it is also one of the most widely consumed yam species, especially in West Africa. Studies have verified that D. bulbifera is effective in treating a wide range of diseases, such as pharyngitis, goitre, pyogenic skin infections, orchitis and cancer. However, more and more studies have also reported liver and kidney damage caused by D. bulbifera. To promote understanding of the bioactivity, toxicity and methods for detoxification of this medicinal and edible plant, the present article reviews the most valuable recent reports on its phytochemistry and pharmacological effects. The possible reasons for its toxicity include the toxic effects of diosbulbin B and D on hepatocytes, the inhibition of antioxidant enzymes in liver mitochondria, and inhibition of enzymes that ordinarily metabolize the herb’s components. Synergistic compatibility detoxification may help to reduce toxic effects and improve therapeutic effects. More clinical trials are also required to fully achieve its therapeutic potential_
https://www.fleppc.org/Manage_Plans/AirpotatoManagementPlan_Final.pdf

https://www.researchgate.net/public..._Dioscorea_bulbifera_L_a_comprehensive_review

https://plants.ifas.ufl.edu/plant-directory/dioscorea-bulbifera/
Garlon4 or Remedy Ultra are your friends, but be careful about overspray. Both will kill any broadleaf they are sprayed on.


----------



## Baymule

Somebody else now owns that property in Livingston, it ain't my problem any more. I have seen a VERY few Chinese tallow trees up here, but none in my immediate area.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks GB!!....it certainly prefers shaded areas....I'm gonna get more sunlight thru by eliminating the band of leaves that are in the 12'-20' height range....there are way too many unkept trees growing amongst the big oaks that need to be unweaved there are loquat branches filling gaps and heavy shade to the ground....we are going to use bushes, shrubs, and plants for screening, but only 6-12' ht ones....I'd rather have cypress trees instead of oaks, but it is what it is....I'll have to keep an eye out for the acorns and squirrel activity....may have to think about some stew with gravy and biscuits....sshh!!....I do have my BBs and my sling-shot....


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Thanks GB!!....it certainly prefers shaded areas....I'm gonna get more sunlight thru by eliminating the band of leaves that are in the 12'-20' height range....there are way too many unkept trees growing amongst the big oaks that need to be unweaved there are loquat branches filling gaps and heavy shade to the ground....we are going to use bushes, shrubs, and plants for screening, but only 6-12' ht ones....I'd rather have cypress trees instead of oaks, but it is what it is....I'll have to keep an eye out for the acorns and squirrel activity....may have to think about some stew with gravy and biscuits....sshh!!....I do have my BBs and my sling-shot....


What you are going thru is the result of benign neglect...poor land management. We all talk about being 'good stewards of the land' but that has to be a long range endeavor, and not just for our own purposes. We shouldn't have in mind what we want for the time we own the land, but should have a goal in mind, leaving the land productive and usable for the next generation and the next person that acquires our property..and the next.
The previous owners of your property, just like the previous owner of my property did not do this, and as a result, we both found ourselves in the unenviable position of having to do a lot of work and @ no small expense just to get the land usable. But, if we are going to go thru all that, we need to make our work results sustainable for the long term..beyond our own years.

I cannot stress this enough:
In your climate, and mine, it will take only 1-3 growing seasons at the most for that property to revert right back to what it was the 1st day you set foot on it. Your invasive vine grows at the rate of up to 8" per DAY. Cutting them, is like cutting green brier..an exercise in futility.  I see people all the time, working their butts off for not much more than a zero sum reward. My own sister is doing this, and has been for 15 years. All it will take, is something physically, medically, or mentally happening to her, and her place will basically (and quite quickly) be again useless and again non-productive because she made temporary changes, when she could have and should be making permanent, sustainable changes.
Kill the plant, and it's underground tuber, which, like greenbrier, is the stored energy source for longevity and survival.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well we don't expect what we do here, to last very long when we are no longer here....evey place that we have had and worked on, very shortly after we left them...what we did was torn down or out....and the 3acres I cleared was allowed to grow up again and the new owner planted bamboo where we had established some really nice plants....so, it doesn't really matter....I don't have any thoughts of what we do, lasting any longer than for us to spend our end days doing what we do....cause when another becomes the owner, it will all change....I just wonder if it isn't a "waste of energy and money".....but, certainly is an excercise in "futility".....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I had a home in south Florida that was over run with what  was called  "potato vines"  but they were a ok looking purple vine....I was shocked when I started removing them that vine grew from a potato looking alien in the ground...digging them out was time consuming. ... ( duh...that was why they were called potato vines) but they were under control when I sold the place ......to the best of my knowledge. ...


----------



## CntryBoy777

We did get a break from the showers long enough today for...
  
....our "picnic"....I had planned on it yesterday, but as I went to get things going....it started raining a pretty good shower....it was about an inch in an hr and a half....so, had to get to it today....just some bnls cntry style ribs, but they were BOGO at the grocery store....got a 10# bag of leg qtrs (chicken) for $3.86....couldn't pass it up....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks good!


----------



## Mike CHS

Looks Great.  That is about my favorite cut of pork on the grill.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

RELAXING TIME ....good for you ............looks great


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> got a 10# bag of leg qtrs (chicken) for $3.86....couldn't pass it up....


That would be hard to do!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I need some input and advice....I'm working on the brakes of the truck and 1 of the T55 torx head bolts is marred beyond being able to break it loose....I've already used PB Blaster and WD40....it looks like somebody used a smaller size torx wrench and attempted to "make it work"....anyway, if it were you....what would ya do to get it out....I will replace it when done, so cutting or destroying the bolt won't matter....I do have a dremel also.....I'm not sure about it tho, because the threads on the bolt are only at the head end of the bolt and tbe tension is between the head and caliper housing...flush...just hoping for sure fire methods of getting "over the hurdle".....don't know how well those borers and removal bits would work on that kind of bolt or not, either.....Thanks for the Help!!....

 .....this is a pic of the culprit....the edges are marred from trying a pair of vise grips to aid the attempt with the T55 socket....I was trying to put more pressure on the good points, but it reaches "spit out pressure" before "break turning".....


----------



## Hens and Roos

DH says if you have the option, trying heating the part where the threads are but not the bolt.  Of course using caution around the parts that are sensitive to heat.  Hope you get it fixed without to many problems.


----------



## Baymule

When I was a parts lady for a garbage company, the mechanics used a back out tool. I think they drilled the bolt first, then used some kind of reverse drill bit. 

What about cutting a slot for a flat screw driver? Maybe use a long blade of some sort to get a grip on either side, if there is clearance for it. 

I found this, maybe take the picture to Napa or other parts house and ask their opinion. 
http://knowhow.napaonline.com/know-notes-removing-rounded-bolts/


----------



## Bruce

I sure can't add anything to the NAPA article Bay linked. Good luck Fred!!


----------



## misfitmorgan

DH uses the weld a nut on tech if it's possible. He also uses easy outs, and they make screw extractor sets which are multi-sized easy outs basically. I think easy outs are what Bay was referring too. You drill a hole then install the easy out and use it to remove the screw. It's pretty much for broken off screws/bolts. I would definitely suggest heating then shocking the bolt first.


----------



## greybeard

Freeze out sometimes works.
If you have an impact wrench, they will usually get those caliper bolts out as impacts impart a steady series of blows to the bolt instead of one big pull.

The following may be an option. (The guy is very long winded...the meat of the vid begins around 1:55)





https://www.google.com/search?q=str...UD0awKHfQBDXcQ1QIoB3oECAoQCA&biw=1242&bih=568


----------



## greybeard

I forgot about a hammer impact driver.




with "free tip Tuesday"


https://itstillruns.com/use-hand-impact-driver-4809810.html


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry about being late in getting back to ya...but, a few things came up and had to "delay" my attempts at the "problem child"....if I get stalled again tomorrow, then I will at least put the tire back on incase it rains....the jack and jack stand are in the runoff flow area E >W on the front of the house...it used to be asphalt under them, but the jackstand is leaning just a slight "hair"....so, I put the jack under it to "assist"..........the chances of showers goes up later in the week and I sure don't feel "comfortable" hoping it holds up in a cloudburst....I really do appreciate the assistance from ALL....I just hope to start eliminating "attempts" in the morning.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Good luck with your project Fred, I hope the rain holds out for you


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @B&B Happy goats !!....I did find out that are "replacement bolts" available with reg heads on them....guess the truck is getting a "bolt update" this time too....


----------



## Baymule

Bolts can be real important.  I learned my lesson when a $250,000 garbage truck was down because of 9 bolts in a size that I didn't have in stock. The owner romped and stomped through the shop. He never yelled at me, but he sure did make a lot of noise. I made up for it. I went through the books on each truck, writing down bolt sizes on the exploded parts views. Then I made a bolt order...…. He about had a heart attack when he got the bill, but I smiled sweetly and asked if he wanted another truck down because of a bolt. BWA-HA-HA-HA


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I could use a few bolts, lol....lord knows I have enough loose screws  ! 
Good luck getting it done soon...going to ask you both to come up for the culling of the chickens...bring a ice chest for your take home birds 
I don't  think leon will be helping us, he fell today and screwed up his already messed up back, wrists, hip and knee...been in bed since then and i have been using cold packs and his pain meds on him....will talk when i get his pain under control "weebles wabble and they do fall down.."the man knows better than to chase after a goat.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh my!!...I hope he is okay and heals up fast.......well, Joyce won't be back til midnite Thursday.....so, maybe not this coming wknd, but sometime later the next wk....we'll discuss it, to "nail it down"..........oopps!!..........


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> Bolts can be real important.  I learned my lesson when a $250,000 garbage truck was down because of 9 bolts in a size that I didn't have in stock. The owner romped and stomped through the shop. He never yelled at me, but he sure did make a lot of noise. I made up for it. I went through the books on each truck, writing down bolt sizes on the exploded parts views. Then I made a bolt order...…. He about had a heart attack when he got the bill, but I smiled sweetly and asked if he wanted another truck down because of a bolt. BWA-HA-HA-HA


Lawd honey-child!!....thankfully there are only 4 of em........I sure wuttin talking about every Bolt!!.........I bet the Boss wished he hadda thought a bit first, before saying anything...."better" does usually cost more, but can be worth every cent.....just remember the TP we grew up with in school.....bet ya that ya ain't got it in your bathroom.....


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> .....just remember the TP we grew up with in school.....bet ya that ya ain't got it in your bathroom.....


Sure don't!


----------



## Bruce

Poor Leon! He's got enough physical problems without adding to them! Tell him I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Poor Leon! He's got enough physical problems without adding to them! Tell him I hope he feels better soon.



I will @Bruce...day two, he tried sitting in the recliner...nope, back in the bed in zero gravity position...


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure do hate to hear that....hope he didn't damage anything, for sure.....


----------



## Mini Horses

B&B Happy goats said:


> the man knows better than to chase after a goat.....



  Apparently NOT!     OK, we do forget sometimes, especially on a day when we "think" we are a 20 y old again  

Doesn't sound good but, I have found the older I get the harder the ground has become!    May take a few days for everything to ease up enough to get back up to walking.  Hope he's better soon.

Oh, great  --  a date to butcher chickens?    ONLY this group could feel that invite was "OK"


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, as they say getting old isn't for wimps. I've found that if I'm sitting on the ground and need to move some feet over to continue working on something, the fastest way no longer involves getting up on my feet.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well Mini, good company can distract ya from "what's at hand" and make something not sooo bad....cause nobody wants to be laughed at for being scared to grab a few feathers.......and if the Reward is some in a cooler to bring back to the freezer.....it is almost worth a trip to Virginnie to give ya some "assistance" one day, too!!.........I tell ya Bruce, I've learned when ya lose your balance and begin to fall, don't try to catch yourself....just make sure ya position yourself for the fall and I've been known to roll or wiggle to where I need to get to while down....with this leg it takes me too much time to get up, gain my balance, and my breath....by the time I get "adjusted"....I done forgot what it was I was needing in the first place.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I did get the bolt out, by the way.....as I was looking for a chisel, I came across a really small pipe wrench in my Dad's tool box.....so, since the vise grips didn't work, I thought I'd give it a try.....it worked!!!....course I used a short piece of pipe for a breaker bar.....here's a pic of it....

 ....it's not always the biggest tool that "wins", they all have their "role to play".......it was 93° @ 1pm, 63% humidity, and a dewpoint of 80....this is when this side was getting in the sun.....I got the pads changed, caliper back together, on rotor, and the bolts back in to hand tightened....and took about a 7hr break....except for tending to Gabbie several times in between..........btw @Baymule , those 4 bolts cost $17.....I asked the guy if the color was indicative of the material they were made from.....
 .....they sure are purdy, don't ya think?.........anyway, it will make it much better for the next time....tho, I doubt it will be me doing it....oh, and here is a Gabbie pic for ya.....
 .....she is in the window looking and waiting for momma to return..... .........when I do take her out, she basically makes a couple of trips around the perimeter does her "duty"....and b-lines it right back inside and pesters me to play with her.....Every single toy in the house.....ya can't "hide" anything, she sniffs it out and barks til ya get up and get it.....it "weighs heavy" on her mind.....oh well, I waited til 8pm and went out and tightened up the bolts, put the tire back on, got stands and jack out, and was D O N E for the day.........will get started on the other side in the morning...........still gotta get a shower, wash dishes, and get a bedtime snack.....Thanks again for all the options and suggestions....I "filed" each of them away for future reference..........


----------



## Mike CHS

That girl just keeps getting prettier.


----------



## Baymule

The yellow color usually signifies that the bolt is Grade 8, a very hard bolt, more resistant to breakage. The yellow color comes from a zinc coating that deters rust. 

I have Grade 8 bolts on my horse hay ring. They have been on it for at least 7 or 8 years. I have to soak them good with PB Blaster to break them loose, but they are not rusty. 

https://itstillruns.com/difference-8-bolt-yellow-zinc-7930221.html


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> a really small pipe wrench in my Dad's tool box


OK, I was going to joke that you had it next to a small C clamp to make it appear smaller than it really is, until I saw the 4" marking on the clamp! Can't say I've ever seen a pipe wrench anywhere near that small. You need the cheater bar just to get 2 hands on it.



CntryBoy777 said:


> oh, and here is a Gabbie pic for ya


Such a pretty girl!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> OK, I was going to joke that you had it next to a small C clamp to make it appear smaller than it really is, until I saw the 4" marking on the clamp! Can't say I've ever seen a pipe wrench anywhere near that small. You need the cheater bar just to get 2 hands on it.
> 
> 
> Such a pretty girl!


Yeh, my "cheater bar" was an old drain pipe from a tub....old, but brass....so, think I'll keep it around....really nice for tight spots, everybody wishes they had a vehicle lift, but most barely have a decent jack....mine is small, but I do have the stands and plenty of concrete block around....
I did get the other side changed in less than an hour, this morning....it was a realfeel of 93 @ 9am....heading for the 105-110 index, so I got started after Gabbie's "trip" out.....when things went so well....I thought it just might be a "good day".....I got Gabbie out again, after the break, and it was too awful bad in the shade.....and the sun was rising on the grass I needed to cut....grass was dry already...."lightbulb"....I think I can get the grass cut before it got bad, however....there were sticks and vines down in the yard that needed picking up, so when she went in...cooled down and drink....back out to get em up....went good...put gas in the rider and hopped on....had it done in less than an hour and riding wasn't bad...except the dust....I use my Tshirt like a bandana, and pull the material up over my nose.........had to get to post office for stamp to pay a bill and a stop by the bank, then back home.....well, I had changed my pants and forgot the keys....told Gabbie to watch the place...be right back.....went to truck and grabbed the keys in the pocket..........I had the mower keys.........the door is locked.....wth?....then, I had to think about getting in....I will not go into "details", but it didn't take very long...got the Right keys and headed back out...got to the PO got the stamp and off to the bank....get there and had the "business on my mind", got out and locked the door and headed in...."the Keys ya big Dummy"....kept ringing in.my ear....sounded very similar to Fred G Sanford.........went in, came out and thought..it sure would be Nice if someone would nust take me home, let me get the keys and return....but, no such luck, well...it was really getting hot and said...I don't live but a few miles from here....guess I'll walk to get them and walk back....in the Heat of the day....got up to 98° on the thermometer here today....so, headed out.....then it hit me....the Freakin' house key is In the truck....oh, Great!!!....just absolutely beyond bizarre....I was more concerned about making it....it took me an hour total, but I took a 30min "break and Cool down"....inbetween.....iI tell ya, I felt like I had run a "marathon"............and wouldn't ya know...Gabbie want to go out as soon as I got back home.....as my Mom would say.....I just had to get "ugly" to her...but she wasn't accepting any excuses....my hips were cramping and breathing was an issue....hit the inhaler.....anyway, all is good now...no broken glass anywhere to have to replace....a day's "challenges" met....even though I "shot my own foot".....a shower and some sleep will feel real good.....I will rest tomorrow and give Gabbie some attention and a "treat" for being so Good....she really is a Great girl, even tho I have to get "ugly" with her.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Oh wow - what a day!  I hate days like that - and I have them too.  Gabbie still loves ya!


----------



## Baymule

"Here's your sign" .………..Bill Engvall


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is all in 20yrs of "depending" on another as a "safety valve", but when ya Need it, it ain't there....I wouldn't have had to walk but 1 way.....with her not here and not "knowing" a single person here....closest is an hr away....I had to "give it All I had"....it kinda reminded me off my "interupted" trip to @Mike CHS to see them....walking the town to find my truck....


----------



## Mike CHS

I really felt bad about the way that visit turned out.


----------



## CntryBoy777

No need to.....nothing was your fault at all....it sure made it "memorable"....but, would've been much Nicer with a Better "memory made".....


----------



## greybeard

Many, if not most places, the local PD will open a locked vehicle for you if it's an old school type vehicle without a remote type coded key.
Locking myself out of my truck (in 2009 100 miles from home) is why I now carry a spare key in my wallet at all times for my 08 Silverado.


----------



## Bruce

Even new vehicles! When DD1's car was hit last summer the responsible person's insurance company sent a guy out to assess, basically a new Ford SUV. Brilliant design, the door locks automatically when closed if the key isn't in the ignition. It had a keypad on the door but he didn't know the code. Apparently it was set by the sales guy and they hadn't changed it to something they would remember. He called the home office then Ford. A guy came out with his thin metal bar, had the door open 1 minute after he arrived. 



CntryBoy777 said:


> then, I had to think about getting in....I will not go into "details", but it didn't take very long


Haven't made that front door modification yet?

Dang I'm sure sorry you had to go through all that!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Gotta go pick Joyce up here shortly, but I wanted to share some more of her "handy work"....she really does very well....imo.....
......this is a pillow case.....she can't just sit still unless she is busy with something..........in the next one, I'm trying to explain to Gabbie what a lamancha looks like.........


----------



## Baymule

Joyce does some beautiful and very fine handwork.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

She sure does


----------



## Bruce

Fred is right, Joyce isn't a "sitter". Up early, ready to do stuff all day!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We had a really good day today....we were able to visit some friends and spend some time with them and get our minds off the things here....it is good to get a "breath of fresh air" and have some "interaction" with others of the same "species" for a change..........Gabbie pranced and danced for us when we came back....she loves to do figure 8s thru my legs when she is overly excited........no plans for the 4th, but may fire up the grill for some kind of pork....but, staying home...out of traffic, in the AC, and it won't be overcrowded..........should be getting an increase in the chances of "relief" heading into the wknd, so hoping to keep making "babysteps" during the heat....we hope ALL have Safe travels if ya are gonna be on the road.....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> she loves to do figure 8s thru my legs when she is overly excited


That could easily land you on your keister!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh, I make room for her and "guide" her with my hands....it is a compremise on the dew claws in the forearms.....she has to let the "pup" out still....but, she is starting to "settle in" to daily activity, not demanding so much "attention" like a pup....she doesn't bark as much.....inside or out....getting use to the sounds....frogs, ciacadas, birds,  and the loose game fowl running around....still doesn't like owls....fireworks get an immediate attention....just like gunfire....there have been fireworks in the area since last wknd, along with thunder....she is talking it much better and doesn't need as much comforting....I'll just be glad to get some fence up and have a place for her to run....I'm starting to feel like I did when "goat walk" was a daily excursion....while putting up that fence thru the winter and opened it up the first part of June the next yr.....may just be a repeat of that coming up....


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Gotta go pick Joyce up here shortly, but I wanted to share some more of her "handy work"....she really does very well....imo.....View attachment 63765......this is a pillow case.....she can't just sit still unless she is busy with something..........in the next one, I'm trying to explain to Gabbie what a lamancha looks like.........
> View attachment 63766


Joyce's handy work is beautiful!


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> no plans for the 4th, but may fire up the grill for some kind of pork....but, staying home...out of traffic, in the AC, and it won't be overcrowded.....


Same here, no plans. It will be very hot and humid, almost 90 degrees! We might go out to see some fireworks tonight. It's just over the mountains and across the river (not over the mountains through the woods lol) from us, not too far to go.


----------



## Baymule

Even a fence post in the ground is progress. Cutting vegetation out of the way is progress. Anything you can do in this heat is a step in the right direction. It may take all winter, or even into next winter, but putting up that last stretch of fence to close it up sure feels good.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have been "seasoning" the grill and testing our "hurricane preparedness"....it is a "dirty job", but someone has to step-up and do it.....
....of course it has to be eaten.........and I think the rust is being shed out the pipe..............Gabbie doesn't get the pieces with sauce of it....she really loved the london broil steak, I did the other night.....
 ....there is still a chunk of it in the fridge....I slice thin strips from it and give her some....
We had an "extended" firework popping period yesterday....the thunder and lightning started around 3pm here, but we only got the flash and noise....just a few sprinkles....but, around us got some really heavy downpours....so, Gabbie got warmed up and it lasted til about 11:30pm....I wouldn't want to have been anything strange coming thru the window or door at that time...I tell ya!!..... .....


----------



## Baymule

Gabbie barks to keep the BOOM-BOOM monsters away, Trip claws at the door until I let him in, then he goes soundly asleep. LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

We had a very busy day today....helping out @B&B Happy goats getting chickens to an ice bath....we left out at 6:15am had to get ice and gas....and got on the road to there....was there around 8:30.....we decided that since they had been so kind to feed us each time we have been there...we thought that we'd " treat" them and took burgers, potato salad and watermelon for lunch.....Leon was kind enough to man the grill while cleanup was in progress.....everything was really Good....and Joyce's potato salad was a "hit".....we really do appreciate them sharing with us, so we have added to our freezer too!!........we got back to the house around 7:15pm....Gabbie was there 13hrs and no mess or problems....she has finished her "fashion days", so she is glad to not have her feet or tail messed with.......she did take about 10mins to calm down from her "welcoming" joy........all is good....she got her "treat".....


----------



## Baymule

BYH has put a lot of great friendships together. It's great that you and Joyce were able to go help Barb whittle down the number of chickens. It is a lot of work, but so worth it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> BYH has put a lot of great friendships together. It's great that you and Joyce were able to go help Barb whittle down the number of chickens. It is a lot of work, but so worth it.


Ya never know.....may come visit ya and help ya out too!!....one day....


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Ya never know.....may come visit ya and help ya out too!!....one day....


We would love that!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, got up this mornin and was a bit sore, but all-n-all not too bad....tho, I realized that I was out of green BCs...so, before Joyce left this mornin....ran to the store and got some........tho, I didn't actually run...I drove.......but after the dble dose felt almost normal, so....why not check the chainsaw out and see if I had resolved the issue.....

  
....the 1st one is the low hanging branch that was behind the house....and the 2nd one is 2 dead limbs that are entangled on the limb that is sagging down...up a bit higher than the pic shows.....I thought it wise to take advantage of the convience to crop that limb off as high as I could reach , before "lifting" the weight holding it down.....I also started on the area I have mentioned before........this will all be cleared in preparation for the fence....I also fulfilled a "promise" today...the limb lying on the ground in the middle of the pic has been a general PITA since we have been here...we both have bumped our heads on it several times....I've "limboed" with it while mowing....since it sagged to the ground....and walking Gabbie with her "trailing" something have even come close to being "clotheslined" a few times....the very first time I bumped my head, I promised to it then, that as soon as I cranked the saw up...I was gonna take ya OUT.....well....it won't happen anymore...I tell ya...


----------



## Baymule

God bless whoever invented chain saws. 

Your place sure is looking better! 

3.7 acres on our road just sold, asking price was $59,500, don't know what price was accepted. Stopped and met the "new neighbors". They said not only was there a burned out house (can see from the road) but the surveyor found an abandoned mobile home back in the trees. They got to looking and found TWO MORE. They sure got a mess to clean up!

And we thought our place was a mess. I'm starting to think we got off pretty light.


----------



## Bruce

$16K per acre? OUCH!!!! And now they get to pay to get rid of 3 mobile homes and the burned out house. Glad I'm not looking for land there.


----------



## Mike CHS

We kept track for awhile what we were hauling to the transfer station but I quit after 5 tons and that was really early in our renovation.


----------



## CntryBoy777

In most areas ya can check CL and find someone that buys mobile homes as salvage and will pay ya something for it and haul it off....started to do that with mine, but wasn't allowed to remove any structures during that period, so just had to leave it.....


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> $16K per acre? OUCH!!!! And now they get to pay to get rid of 3 mobile homes and the burned out house. Glad I'm not looking for land there.




Land prices have exploded here. It has gotten stupid. It is the school district, people want their kids to go to Lindale schools. These people don't have any school age kids. Cross the school district line and prices drop substantially.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> In most areas ya can check CL and find someone that buys mobile homes as salvage and will pay ya something for it and haul it off....started to do that with mine, but wasn't allowed to remove any structures during that period, so just had to leave it.....


My guess is that mobile homes found buried deep in the woods wouldn't likely have much salvage value.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Ya'd be surprised how they can be refurbished and there is a lot of scrap metal in the frames....I've seen hay wagons made from the frames, too.....


----------



## Bruce

True, the frame and axles might be usable.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has been a bit crazy here, the past few days.....I wish to "protest" some....and I double checked to make sure I was on my "thread".....
All that I've been hearing as I'm being "poked and prodded" has been, if I did the cutting....then, there were to be 2 that would gather the pcs and put on or by the burn piles....so, when 1 of the 2....went to pickup the 2nd....our 9yr old GD to spend a few days with us......I picked up the chainsaw and laid all that stuff down, but a bunch of it was on top of the grass that needed mowing.....well, I've waited 2 days and not a single stick has been moved....so, I picked the mess up and cut the grass....the only thing that bothers me is....I didn't have to cut the pcs as small if it is me moving them and that means fewer steps and fewer times of bending over....oh well, I can't get too upset....Joyce made cinnamon swirl bread today.......we have found a nest being used by the game fowl here....there are 8 eggs in it, so will keep an eye on it to see what happens......


----------



## Bruce

Sorry your help vaporized


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh.....it was raining....then it was too Hot....then it was the grass is wet....then....well, ya get the "picture"....it is Joyce's only grandaughter....and this is her 1st time ever, staying at our house, by herself......I just didn't have a "winning hand" this time..........use to be an old tune....ya got to Know when to Hold em, know when to Fold them, know when to Walk away, and know when to Run.....well, I ran and picked the sticks up and cut the grass too.....


----------



## Baymule

2 against 1, yup-you lose.


----------



## farmerjan

Kenny Rogers,  The Gambler......


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, we don't have to be concerned about the top of the Big pine leaning across the oak anymore....the storm that came thru yesterday dropped it to the ground....it is still leaning on the oak.....just much further down....

  
....thankfully it missed the shed....and am glad I didn't pay to have it dropped.....the problem we have now is it is too wet to burn....it dumped .8" on us in a couple of hrs....will get on the chainsaw tomorrow or the next day...depending on how easy the plumbing repair may take....hoping to find the right seat for the faucet valves in the main tub....


----------



## Mike CHS

I started using diesel even with wet brush but I haven't tried right after a rain.  I'm betting you were happy to not see it laying on your shed.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've done some research and it seems that hurricane Irma passed pretty close to this place...and this is residual damage from that time....been a couple of yrs, but that is my thinkin...the shed needs some work, mainly roof panels....I don't have the $$ yet, but I'm trying locate them locally to see the cost....the frame on the doors have to be replaced, but the walls are really solid and it would make a great area for equipment and tools....it is on a slab and has hurricane straps attached to the slab.....previous falling limbs  ent and separate a couple of panels and it does leak inside when it rains....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, we don't have to be concerned about the top of the Big pine leaning across the oak anymore....the storm that came thru yesterday dropped it to the ground....it is still leaning on the oak.....just much further down....


 Looks easy to get down now. If it has been dead for a couple of years, I doubt a recent rain will make it hard to burn.


----------



## Baymule

We burn right after a rain to lessen the chance of a fire getting out of hand. We watch the news the night before to see what wind speed is predicted, get up early and light 'er up.


----------



## Mike CHS

I do have a propane torch also which will just about start any wood burning.  I use that when I'm making wood coals for some of the fund raisers I've helped with.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've used a torch too, but the dead is insect infested and more like a sponge and not regular dry or green limbs with some water on it....it is the weight of the water in the wood that brought it down...we've gotten about 5" over the past 3-4 days....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> We burn right after a rain to lessen the chance of a fire getting out of hand. We watch the news the night before to see what wind speed is predicted, get up early and light 'er up.


If we were a bit further out in the sticks, I'd do that, but since the neighbors are around 100' away....and the Fire Dept is about 3 blocks away.....I have to keep it small and low....but, we kept the coal bed burning for 7days....


----------



## Bruce

Hmmm, may never be dry enough to burn. I started my first brush pile with a small cat food can of liquid paraffin. I started the second (most recent) with my weed killer flame thrower.


----------



## farmerjan

CntryBoy777 said:


> I've used a torch too, but the dead is insect infested and more like a sponge and not regular dry or green limbs with some water on it....it is the weight of the water in the wood that brought it down...we've gotten about 5" over the past 3-4 days....


  5 inches...... I realize that in Fl you get more of the "heat/humidity rains frequently, but that is a lot in a few days. 
We have been having so much spotty showers here, pouring one place, sprinkles 5-10 miles away....and the humidity has been tough.  Don't usually have near this much for days on end in this area being closer to the mountains and such.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@misfitmorgan ....I wasn't ignoring your question, but I didn't have time to answer when I read it....and when I went to answer ya...I plum forgot what "thread" it was on....so, decided to just answer here.....ya asked about me having knee replacement surgery, I have been approached several times about having that done.....however, I also have a lis franc injury with shredded ligaments and tendons in the foot of the same leg.....if this were the only factor, I'd probably go ahead and have it.....but, having had 2 heart attacks, along with respiratory problems.....I don't think it would be of much benefit....and don't want to endure that pain for status quo...........they termed the attacks as "widow makers"....and at this point only have 45% function of the heart....so, it really doesn't matter how well the knee works....it just gives me a reason to gripe and feel like I have a reason to not do tbings.....


----------



## Mini Horses

At some point you have to ask yourself -- which is worse? -- and decide if it is more bearable at status quo.   You might find some relief or extra mobility with a "wrap" on the knee during activity that has more stress on the area.


----------



## misfitmorgan

CntryBoy777 said:


> @misfitmorgan ....I wasn't ignoring your question, but I didn't have time to answer when I read it....and when I went to answer ya...I plum forgot what "thread" it was on....so, decided to just answer here.....ya asked about me having knee replacement surgery, I have been approached several times about having that done.....however, I also have a lis franc injury with shredded ligaments and tendons in the foot of the same leg.....if this were the only factor, I'd probably go ahead and have it.....but, having had 2 heart attacks, along with respiratory problems.....I don't think it would be of much benefit....and don't want to endure that pain for status quo...........they termed the attacks as "widow makers"....and at this point only have 45% function of the heart....so, it really doesn't matter how well the knee works....it just gives me a reason to gripe and feel like I have a reason to not do tbings.....



That does make sense, as they say no point trying to fix the engine by taking off the tires....or maybe in this case more so no point trying to fix the axle when the wheel bearings are shot.  I think every has pains they gripe about, some people just have more reason/cause then others. Our foster daughter does 20-30 minutes of chores and starts telling us how much her back hurts. We just tell her if she does it more often it will hurt less.


----------



## Baymule

With your heart condition, surgery might not be an option anyway. BJ was going for knee replacement, they ran tests on his heart and found the 3 arteries blocked. Heart surgery, therapy and months later, he got knee replacement. But they wouldn't operate on his knee until they checked out his heart, because of having a heart attack and dying on the table.

I have a bum knee too. The pain comes from inflammation. I use turmeric mixed with coconut oil to make a thin paste. I take a heaping teaspoon, chase it down with something to drink. In 30 minutes, the pain is subsiding and I can get on with my day. Sometimes I take it at night too, because the throbbing pain won't let me sleep. I read where plain black pepper makes the properties in the turmeric more available, so now I sprinkle it with pepper. I buy a pound of turmeric at the health food store for about 10 bucks. It works and works very well. On the plus side, it is inexpensive and a pound of turmeric lasts a long time.


----------



## CntryBoy777

farmerjan said:


> 5 inches...... I realize that in Fl you get more of the "heat/humidity rains frequently, but that is a lot in a few days.
> We have been having so much spotty showers here, pouring one place, sprinkles 5-10 miles away....and the humidity has been tough.  Don't usually have near this much for days on end in this area being closer to the mountains and such.


It isn't unusual for a cloudburst to drop an inch in less than an hour....and during this time of year there are daily showers and storms....most only last for a couple of hrs or less, but it is the sandy soil that makes the difference....the absorbtion rate is pretty fast.....


----------



## Bruce

Yep, I bet you could take an inch in an hour and one hour later the grass would be saying "we are parched here!"


----------



## CntryBoy777

Gabbie got a piece of mail today......

 ......she was all over the envelope.....and couldn't wait to get it opened.....
 ....a really good friend found it and thought she would Appreciate a better "dish" to play with...........I can assure ya she will make very good use of it.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That is so cool, way to go Gabby !


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Gabbie got a piece of mail today......
> View attachment 64562 ......she was all over the envelope.....and couldn't wait to get it opened.....
> View attachment 64565 ....a really good friend found it and thought she would Appreciate a better "dish" to play with...........I can assure ya she will make very good use of it.....


Nice "dish" Gabbie! I hope you have tons of fun playing with it!


----------



## Baymule

She knew that was for her! LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has been pretty wet here the past couple of days, so not much to do....been having to take every "break" to get Gabbie out........she loves her new and old dishes and her ball, the #1 of em all, she has been doing well with Joyce off lead....playing and chasing.....her "work side" comes out with me and she is "on duty"....we patrol the borders and she announces her presence and watches Everything.....she tends to be confrontational to a few things around here....outside cats drive her "nuts"....owls, crows, ibis in her yard....if she knows I'm outside working....every time I come in to take a break....she wants to go out to sniff what was done.......we have decided to get to working towards some improvement here....most of it is "grunt" work, so will get started on taking advantage of what the weather allows and do some stump bustin, and shovel work....gonna round up some free pallets to have on hand....may use em to cover the windows if somethin blows up all of a sudden........but, gonna seal theses louvred windows with silicone, most of which the handles are broke....have to trap and hold some water in other areas to keep from saturating the drain field area.....


----------



## Mike CHS

You probably know it but those handles can be bought at a Mobile Home Supply if you have any around. 

I'm surprised we haven't had issues with our drain field since it is at the bottom of the property where ALL of the water runs to.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> You probably know it but those handles can be bought at a Mobile Home Supply if you have any around.
> 
> I'm surprised we haven't had issues with our drain field since it is at the bottom of the property where ALL of the water runs to.


I'm just thinking about putting in some "sand traps" to hold some of the water up higher, so more has a chance to absorb deeper....instead of running all to one spot....shifting sand is much easier than realigning that rock there........I have to adress the waterflow on the backside of the house....
 ....the far end of the house is the highest side and with the downpours the gutter overflow runs down the backside the whole way down....I'm thinking of pulling the gutters down and just deal with the dripline....


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> .if she knows I'm outside working....every time I come in to take a break....she wants to go out to sniff what was done......


Of course! Someone has to inspect your work and that someone is Inspector Gabbie.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'm just thinking about putting in some "sand traps" to hold some of the water up higher, so more has a chance to absorb deeper....instead of running all to one spot....shifting sand is much easier than realigning that rock there........I have to adress the waterflow on the backside of the house....
> View attachment 64675 ....the far end of the house is the highest side and with the downpours the gutter overflow runs down the backside the whole way down....I'm thinking of pulling the gutters down and just deal with the dripline....



Has a similar problem at our last house....we took a plastic 55 gallon barrel, put in under the down spout, drilled a large hole on the bottom side of the barrel  and had it flow into a dry  river rock bed we made. Could also use pvc pipe to put into drilled hole to make the water flow on the direction you want it to go. It was cheap, looked good and was a quick solution.


----------



## CntryBoy777

RollingAcres said:


> Of course! Someone has to inspect your work and that someone is Inspector Gabbie.



 ....this was our previous inspector....Comet....as ya can see we passed with Flying colors.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> Has a similar problem at our last house....we took a plastic 55 gallon barrel, put in under the down spout, drilled a large hole on the bottom side of the barrel  and had it flow into a dry  river rock bed we made. Could also use pvc pipe to put into drilled hole to make the water flow on the direction you want it to go. It was cheap, looked good and was a quick solution.


We are thinking about using dry creek beds to flow the water to a few rain garden areas....at least 3 of them....also thinking about tiering portions too, to hold water in areas that drain towards the area we want to avoid.....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'm thinking of pulling the gutters down and just deal with the dripline....


Couldn't the gutters be reattached with the flow going to the other end of the house?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Couldn't the gutters be reattached with the flow going to the other end of the house?


I could do that, but all gutters do here is cause problems....with the debris that falls from the trees....and the storms that dump over an inch an hour or more at times...there is always overflow to deal with anyway....not to mention the amount of water that backwashes under the shingles and the water will run down the facia boards the gutters are mounted to.....this promotes rot, insects, and mold/mildew growth....so, dealing with the flow as it hits the ground is a much more practical way to solve the "issue" and shouldn't cost much....and last much, much longer than gutters in this sub-tropical weather.....when we lived here before, there were many of times we got over 10" of rain in less than 24hrs....I'm thinking of using some berms on the eastern boundaries to divert water away from running towards the house and direct it towards a rain garden between the boat and house, on that boundry....this will allow screening for the rental houses.........then do some dry creek beds to a couple of more rain gardens on the western boundry....we'll see how it goes, but that is my "train of thought" at this time, anyway....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Have you considered installing French drains in the areas where you have problems with water runoff, such as around your house?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I haven't really delved into that, but the water flow is east to west mainly, here and I can divert quite a bit of runoff that flows towards the house...this will lessen the amount of water around the house....and if I do the dripline to gardens, the flow off the house will not be a problem....I do have an area where I might put a drain in and that would be a great solution for that...just run it out into the yard...underground...well, sand....


----------



## Baymule

What about making a concrete small ditch under the drip line to carry the water away. Or rip 6” PVC pipe in half for a drain.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I have come across some Free "material"....fairly closeby....just have to go and get it.....it will do excellent for what I'm planning on doing.....and a few other things too........we are gonna start tomorrow going and getting what we want.....there will be a few back-n-forth trips, I believe...but not looking forward to having to hand load a bunch of rock...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> I have come across some Free "material"....fairly closeby....just have to go and get it.....it will do excellent for what I'm planning on doing.....and a few other things too........we are gonna start tomorrow going and getting what we want.....there will be a few back-n-forth trips, I believe...but not looking forward to having to hand load a bunch of rock...



Can' t beat free material, that is always the first place I look on CL....great score Fred, would love to come give you a hand but leon is still bed bound...idiot "pain managemet folks just gave him higher dosed of pain and muscle relaxers...definitely  going to his next apointment.,. on the 28th to get thing going in the correct direction....probably will have to go above their heads to get things on track....but being a witch comes pretty easy to me when it comes to these pill pusher people, and our country has a opiate  problem ...I wonder why !!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

No problem, ya have more important "duties" to tend to than what this is....but, after I get a few things done maybe things will work out for ya to make a trip down and check things out.....sure hope Leon can get straightened out....I always preferred the relaxers over the pain meds....it works better for me....but, he has other issues that I don't....give him a Big Hug from us...........


----------



## B&B Happy goats

T


CntryBoy777 said:


> No problem, ya have more important "duties" to tend to than what this is....but, after I get a few things done maybe things will work out for ya to make a trip down and check things out.....sure hope Leon can get straightened out....I always preferred the relaxers over the pain meds....it works better for me....but, he has other issues that I don't....give him a Big Hug from us...........


Thank you , I will.....this is a "private chain of pain management " if he has surgery, they loose his insurance $, so to keep him, they drug him.
We have been to back surgon  three years ago and have put it off the sugessted surgery.  This last apointment with the pain people are trying to keep him away from the surgery, by their choice for the $$$$, if you are on pain and muscle relaxers for 15 years, they eat your brain and body...that is why I am pissed that they upped the doses again instead of being a part of fixing the problem. Going to get a surgeon  in Gainsville through his primary care dr. And bypass pain management...the "legal " pill pushers


----------



## Baymule

Girl, you got a tough row to hoe.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

CntryBoy777 said:


> a bunch of rock...


Rock -- in Florida?  I didn't know the glaciers from the last ice age made it that far south to deposit any moraine.



B&B Happy goats said:


> definitely going to his next apointment



Miss @B&B Happy goats, I hope you and your DH can get this problem corrected.  Life is too short to suffer in pain if it can be fixed.  Good luck to you both.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm not sure about all that glacier "ice age" mess, but the Creator created things as it pleased Him....and obviously there were rocks created in Florida.....I believe that Creation is only <6,000 yrs old....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Fred, hope your day is going well for you....sorry I vented on your journal , please forgive me


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> Fred, hope your day is going well for you....sorry I vented on your journal , please forgive me


Ya don't have to feel sorry....ya can vent here, not a problem....I didn't think of it as inappropriate and surely understand the frustration....that is what friends are for...don't give it another thought..........we have made 1 trip and fixing to leave for another....that will make it for the day, but will be going back this next week for more....they are good people and are scaling down their "doings" as they have gotten older....they have 7 acres and used to have goats, chickens, turkeys, and other animals, most of the slabs were used with the goats, but they also made walkways, patio, and garage floor with some of what they have....looks really good...the man did a great job with it....so, hoping I can do half as good as he did and I'll be satisfied....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

CntryBoy777 said:


> I believe that Creation is only <6,000 yrs old....



Interesting.  I used to believe that as well, but don't any more.  You may (or may not) be interested in a book titled "Nature's Clocks", which explains how scientists are able to estimate the age of different things, including the age of the Earth, of items found on the Earth such as glacier deposits, and of the cosmos.


----------



## Baymule

That sounds interesting STA. I’m Christian, somewhere between Genesis and space aliens. I believe in God, I believe in a higher power, this perfect earth system had to have a Master Planner and it sure wasn’t feeble minded mankind. I’m not so conceited as to believe that we are the only life in the universe. Wether one believes in God or not, Christian principles make a good set of rules to live by.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

I don't want to clutter up @CntryBoy777's journal, so I will take this discussion to my journal.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Interesting.  I used to believe that as well, but don't any more.  You may (or may not) be interested in a book titled "Nature's Clocks", which explains how scientists are able to estimate the age of different things, including the age of the Earth, of items found on the Earth such as glacier deposits, and of the cosmos.


Sorry ya lost your faith STA.....but, if it contradicts the Bible, then I wouldn't be interested in it at all....don't care much for the opinions, imaginations, assumptions, guesstimations, and hallucinations of mankind....most seem to forget that man is just above the animals on the "ladder" of Creation....therfore, the wisdom of mankind is of no significance in the happenings of the universe and in fact is to be proven "worthless" not too far into the future....and mankind can't change, slow down, or evade the progression to the day that Judgement begins....but, thanks for the suggestion....also, my way of believing isn't the modern day "christianity" that is practiced by any organization, association, denomination, or group that I am aware of at this point...please, I am not making an issue of this, but simply explaining my stance and beliefs in order to give ya an appropriate response to your post....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I don't want to clutter up @CntryBoy777's journal, so I will take this discussion to my journal.


Go ahead...it's not an issue....just keep it civil!!...


----------



## CntryBoy777

We did get the 2nd load today and will get back at it on Tues morning....they are gonna be busy tomorrow, so it will give us a day to start prepping an area for "installation"....they are happy that we are getting this out of their way and they are unsure if we will continue getting it....cause many have said they would and never show up, or get 1load and never seen again........I told them ya don't have to worry about us....we will have the pile gone by the end of the week...they say they have more...so, we'll see how much more they have and how much "energy" we have to get it.........I have waay too many ideas in possible "projects".....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I didn't post pics of the stuff we got, because I hadn't taken any....so, I got one this morning.....

 ....I know it doesn't look like much, but it is 2 loads of it....with tranny problems on the truck, I didn't  want to stress it...plus they live on a dirt/sand road with pits everywhere....also, we had to load and unload it so trying to keep from having a heart attack........this next pic shows the floor of the garage the man did....course, I know it will be his "pride and joy" that will garner the attention....
 ....I believe it will do great for a patio and a few other "projects".....we get back to getting it tomorrow morning and the "word of the day" here is SORE........but we are just fine.....I did the cooking today and we had Joyce's favorite....BBQ chicken wings........along with some potato salad....stretched out some and then got the yard mowed....I told Joyce that it looks like we will be busy from the heat break in the fall to the heating up in spring....I'm still searching for other free material.....


----------



## Baymule

That stone will lend itself to all sorts of projects. You are right about a little at a time, don't overheat and make yourself sick. Fall through spring is your working time. Summer is do what you have to do, do it early and then get inside!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> That stone will lend itself to all sorts of projects. You are right about a little at a time, don't overheat and make yourself sick. Fall through spring is your working time. Summer is do what you have to do, do it early and then get inside!


It does get hot and humid here, but mainly the temps stay in the low 90s during the summer, because we are only 30-40mi from the gulf....further inland gets in the high 90s and over 100 some days.....the almost daily afternoon showers lends us a break from the heat, but the moisture turns into humidity come sun up.....but, we are still careful and try to avoid the 2-4pm hrs outside....that is our nap time....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Hope you guys didn't  over do it with getting the stone today....it sure enough was a hot one today  ....I am ready for our winter to get here


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, we got 2 more loads today and have 2 to get tomorrow and that will finish it.....today was enjoyable....the people are some really nice people....there were some really large pcs there and the man drug a sledge hammer out to where we were and asked if I wanted to try and use his "small" hammer....I said sure!.....I grabbed it and be sat down in his chair to "watch" me....he said, I hope ya can swing it....I told him it wasn't a problem and I swung it and hit the chunk...hit it again and it broke into 4 pcs....he said, oh my!!....ya look like ya know what ya are doing....me, Yep...I used one a time or 2........he replied, ya ain't no city-slicker are ya?.....me, Nope...I told ya I've done physical labor my whole life....he said he could tell..........he used to install chain-link fence for a livin and has his whole 7acres fenced in it....they have a really nice place and they keep it maintained very well, tho the road to get there is the absolute pits.....he did say if this wasn't enough to let him know and he could probably get some more delivered there for us to pick-up....I tanked him and told him we'll see how far we get with what we have, but sure appreciate the offer....


----------



## Bruce

Except in the heat and with your heart, swinging that sledge was probably kinda hard on you!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not really....I did stop several times to catch my breath and get in the shade for a few minutes....but, swining the sledge wasn't near as taxing as loading some of the bigger chunks....Joyce helped on a few, but she loaded most of the smaller pcs....we got done before the real heat began....we were back home a little after noon, so wasn't too bad....course I was sweatin like a mule....and probably was smelling like it too.....


----------



## Bruce

PEE YEWWWW!!!
Heck, I was sweating just filing the metal strike on the door frame so the latch could go in. Clearly things are shifting. New door professionally installed in a nearly totally rebuilt building (including the foundation) in 2013 and the latch is hitting the bottom of the strike.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Have ya checked the screws in the hinges?....with the heat and fluctuation in temps can make it swell and contract....


----------



## Bruce

They are tight, good thought though.


----------



## RollingAcres

I was sweating just taking the dog out and walking over to close up the chicken coop.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

RollingAcres said:


> I was sweating just taking the dog out and walking over to close up the chicken coop.


You would not like Florida then this time of year , too bad you can't  capture the heat for winter time.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Are you sore today Fred ?


----------



## RollingAcres

B&B Happy goats said:


> You would not like Florida then this time of year , too bad you can't  capture the heat for winter time.


I would not.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

RollingAcres said:


> I would not.



Moving from New England to south Florida in 1998, I thought I had moved into a oven my first two summers....but winter  time here  is heavenly


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw, not sore....well Beyond that.........exhausted, but we "got-r-done"!!!.....got the last of it, and I got "touched by the heat.....got home with the last load and I had to lie down after getting out of the sweat soaked clothes....that was around 1pm and just got back up....we were so tired when we got here that we left the last load in the truck and will unload tomorrow or the next day...I think we made a really good contact with all of this though....and I knew they were good people....they used to have KCs that ran with the goats....they had 17 NDs and 12 KCs..........when I mentioned something about our KCs both their faces lite up with big smiles..........so, we traded some "stories" when we took a break....we told them we would like to stay in contact with them and they agreed.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Naw, not sore....well Beyond that.........exhausted, but we "got-r-done"!!!.....got the last of it, and I got "touched by the heat.....got home with the last load and I had to lie down after getting out of the sweat soaked clothes....that was around 1pm and just got back up....we were so tired when we got here that we left the last load in the truck and will unload tomorrow or the next day...I think we made a really good contact with all of this though....and I knew they were good people....they used to have KCs that ran with the goats....they had 17 NDs and 12 KCs..........when I mentioned something about our KCs both their faces lite up with big smiles..........so, we traded some "stories" when we took a break....we told them we would like to stay in contact with them and they agreed.....



Awesome ...more new friends for you .....glad your done lifting for today, sure was nasty hot here. Best to that stuff in the morning for sure, then you have the rest of the day to play with Gabbie  girl


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> Awesome ...more new friends for you .....glad your done lifting for today, sure was nasty hot here. Best to that stuff in the morning for sure, then you have the rest of the day to play with Gabbie girl


Well, ya know Florida....gotta work thru the morning to avoid the showers in the afternoon........it was really humid here even at midnight last nite, we had fog here this morning, but to get the bottom of the pile I had to dig em out with a shovel.....the man told me that he was so impressed with my handling of the sledge, that he wanted to see me in "action" with a shovel..........I told him I thought he buried a huge piece as a surprise..........he said he would've, if he had thought about it.....the "banter" between us was fun and hilarious.....and they were ready to dance a jig as the last chunk was loaded....by Joyce.....he asked her, what took ya so long to find the piece we were all looking for?....we were slap-dab exhausted....but it is over for now and it really feels good to have that behind us.....Gabbie doesn't care about the excuse....she is always ready to dictate our time....she was resting while we were working.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Sounds like you were able to mix work and a pleasurable  conversation ....along with a good time and getting some good free stuff for yourselfs...


----------



## Bruce

That all sounds great Fred!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I did find out that when a sledge rebounds from hitting concrete it doesn't care if it is one of your body parts it hits, or not.....

 ....this is my good knee, thankfully.....I know, I should've had my legs waxed, but heck....a CntryBoy just never thinks a few scraggly hairs shouldn't offend to many.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ouch....sure will make for nice bruises


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> I did find out that when a sledge rebounds from hitting concrete it doesn't care if it is one of your body parts it hits, or not.....
> View attachment 64841 ....this is my good knee, thankfully.....I know, I should've had my legs waxed, but heck....a CntryBoy just never thinks a few scraggly hairs shouldn't offend to many.....


Ouch! 



CntryBoy777 said:


> he man told me that he was so impressed with my handling of the sledge, that he wanted to see me in "action" with a shovel.....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

I am proud for both of you that you were able to get the rock that you have needed.  I hope neither of you are too sore.  Will you be able to make the dry creek bed that will help solve your drainage problems?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I am proud for both of you that you were able to get the rock that you have needed.  I hope neither of you are too sore.  Will you be able to make the dry creek bed that will help solve your drainage problems?


We'll have to see how much is left after the patio is made, but the man has a contact that can bring him some more, and we can go pick it up.....he asked me yesterday if I wanted him to call...but, I declined at this time.....


----------



## Bruce

Yeah, best to get the first project done and rest up a bit!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Getting the last load, I got overheated and I did nothing yesterday except lay around and rest....even made Gabbie to stay in most of the day.....which didn't make her Happy, but since Joyce went to the beach with DD#4 and family, she had no choice.........I believe she gets enough "attention", so a day here and there won't stress her very much........she has "broken in" her new dish and has left her "mark" on it....
 ....she still has the blue one and changes them out as to which she wishes to play with....I also got a pic of the all the chunks we got....
 ....should be plenty for a patio and we'll see if more is needed for other things....I have come across some free cinder blocks that a guy wants to get rid of that was around a trailer that was on his property....we will go on tues to get them....probably 2 loads worth..........I'm feeling much better today and Gabbie is back to her normal schedule....so, we are beginning to transform this place into the Lazy A** Acres....just on a smaller scale.....


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> I have come across some free cinder blocks that a guy wants to get rid of


Yes! Love FREE stuff!



CntryBoy777 said:


> we are beginning to transform this place into the Lazy A** Acres....just on a smaller scale.....


Little by little. It's going to be nice and satisfying when you have everything done.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

You and Miss Joyce have worked hard all of your life.  Maybe this time you will get to enjoy thr fruits of your labor for awhile.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> .she has "broken in" her new dish and has left her "mark" on it....


I guess she has!! 

Ya know, the "soil" you have there seems a perfect base for those stones. No clay, easy leveling.


----------



## Baymule

B&B Happy goats said:


> Hope you guys didn't  over do it with getting the stone today....it sure enough was a hot one today  ....I am ready for our winter to get here



Which day?


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Baymule said:


> Which day?



ALL OF THEM


----------



## Bruce

I think that means there must be at least 3 or 4 days of winter!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> I think that means there must be at least 3 or 4 days of winter!



Actually, there is more than that, and when you hear us complaining about the cold...it is a damp down to the bone nasty cold that is hard to shake off.


----------



## Mini Horses

Well, I spent 8 yrs traveling from VB to Homestead &/or Melbourne every month,  for a week long stay.  I remember looking out one "winter" morning, at about 65 temp and those people were dressed like it was Alaska in winter!   I laughed so, so hard!

Only one winter there that it was actually cold one of the weeks we were there.  WalMart sold out of all 12 pair of long johns....

Now, you being Northern  you probably do get chilly a few days.  Heck a lot of the homes don't even have heat!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mini Horses said:


> Well, I spent 8 yrs traveling from VB to Homestead &/or Melbourne every month,  for a week long stay.  I remember looking out one "winter" morning, at about 65 temp and those people were dressed like it was Alaska in winter!   I laughed so, so hard!
> 
> Only one winter there that it was actually cold one of the weeks we were there.  WalMart sold out of all 12 pair of long johns....
> 
> Now, you being Northern  you probably do get chilly a few days.  Heck a lot of the homes don't even have heat!


I moved here from NH in 1998....your blood thins as they say.. lived in south florida until three years ago, it got cool there. Up in this part of the state it gets that damp cold.
But I sure couldn't  live back up in the North again....I would be a ice cube by September  !
And yes, I still laugh at the Floridians that wear boots, scarfs and wool hats...
And we even have to turn on the heat here


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mini Horses said:


> Well, I spent 8 yrs traveling from VB to Homestead &/or Melbourne every month,  for a week long stay.  I remember looking out one "winter" morning, at about 65 temp and those people were dressed like it was Alaska in winter!   I laughed so, so hard!
> 
> Only one winter there that it was actually cold one of the weeks we were there.  WalMart sold out of all 12 pair of long johns....
> 
> Now, you being Northern  you probably do get chilly a few days.  Heck a lot of the homes don't even have heat!


I only know this because of having just bought a house....there is a Florida state law that says that any dwelling must have a working source of heat before the property can close....it doesn't matter if the AC works or not.........some more of that "sensible gov't" regulations.....it does get chilly, but when they measure freezing temps by the hour....how in the world can ya get too awful cold?.........yeh, old bones feel it, but it is nothing to "bundle up" for.....I will use a flannel shirt, but most here wear the "polar suites".........I always think about busting ice for the animals 2-3 times a day and just smile at 28-32° for a couple of hrs.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

.....when are you comming to visit again ....miss you two, I am going to DO the rabbits this week, will send some home with you to try for yourself, on your next trip. 
Leon has the hand surgery  on the 13th, so any time after that would be just fine


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> .....when are you comming to visit again ....miss you two, I am going to DO the rabbits this week, will send some home with you to try for yourself, on your next trip.
> Leon has the hand surgery  on the 13th, so any time after that would be just fine


I'll check with Joyce on the "schedule" and get back to ya on that.....I'm sure we can work something out....

Something that I forgot to share with ya....

 ....yep!!....she had to sniff each one.....it had some familiar smells to them...goats!!....tho, not the exact ones....


----------



## Bruce

Good thing she isn't a he or he'd have had to pee on each one as well!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'll check with Joyce on the "schedule" and get back to ya on that.....I'm sure we can work something out....
> 
> Something that I forgot to share with ya....
> View attachment 64952 ....yep!!....she had to sniff each one.....it had some familiar smells to them...goats!!....tho, not the exact ones....



Wow...seeing Gabby in that picture sure puts the size of the chunks in perspective. ...they are MUCH larger than I thought. Great job at lifting those bad boys, holy cow Fred !


----------



## Bruce

Good point B. Sure glad I wasn't there to help with THOSE, would have pulled a muscle or 10!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They will sure wear ya out...I tell ya!!........and ya can imagine it if I didn't have a sledge to split some........I'm thinking of staining it after I install it....I'll have to check on all that, but if anyone knows and would like to share...by all means, feel free to do so....pros or cons.....


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> I'll check with Joyce on the "schedule" and get back to ya on that.....I'm sure we can work something out....
> 
> Something that I forgot to share with ya....
> View attachment 64952 ....yep!!....she had to sniff each one.....it had some familiar smells to them...goats!!....tho, not the exact ones....


Gabbie the inspector. She had to make sure those are up to her standards!


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> Good thing she isn't a he or he'd have had to pee on each one as well!


My female GP marks her territory, sorta a half squat, with one leg lifted.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> My female GP marks her territory, sorta a half squat, with one leg lifted.


My girl does the same thing..but she's a poodle mix not a GP!
When the neighbors dogs come in the yard it's like a pee-fest...


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ok my friend, all three ducks are laying eggs now...and since  you mentioned how much you enjoy eating duck eggs, i am saving a bunch up for you  and Joyce. 
Your count at the moment is 25 eggs....with more adding daily


----------



## CntryBoy777

Look, y'all....when I mentioned wanting to "stain" the concrete, I wasn't talking about "pee stains"........we have some time before we get to that step, anyway.....we've been busy...we went and picked up some patio furniture yesterday....and went and got a load of cinder block today......
 .....it started raining on us on the way home, but when we got here....not a drop........they had more, but had promised some to another guy...no problem....big difference between those slabs and block...we have no plans for tomorrow....so, will probably fire up the grill, I need to "practice" and hone my skills..........no worry @B&B Happy goats .....we'll be Happy to get them.........our daily showers are fixing to change up some come friday.....we'll be getting aft/eve showers...have had morning ones for 5-6days now.....with a temp "swing" of 8-10° between highs and lows....it really doesn't matter, the skeeters will devour ya anytime....anywhere....and they have a New bacteria being spread by them....and a flesh eating one living in brackish water....a man had a scab on his leg and stepped into the water while fishing....almost lost his leg...they caught it before it got to the bloodstream.....lucky guy!!.....if we can make it thru without rain, tomorrow, gonna do some burning...it should be dry enough....and have several "mini piles" that can burn at the same time....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I tried some, they are yummy eggs., just ask Joyce if she has anymore extra egg cartons ...
Will have to plan a lunch...burgers  may be a idea...or steak ...oh baby ! Yummy yum yum


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a PAR-TAY!! 

Dang, with the pests you listed, you forgot the leeches. I'm sure if you went wading, you would find some of those too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, it actually doesn't matter much to us....but was thinking bout fixin ya some BBQ chicken wings.....I can bring the grill up and do ya some charcoal cooked meat.....Joyce says it is her favorite of all that I can cook....but, I also know that there are many with "restrictions" of one form or another on "diet" and I don't want to ruin something, when something else would've been better.....I do make my own sauce and it leans to the sweet and tangy side.....

Bay, when we lived here before....I gave up any desire of being in any water here.....fresh, brackish, or salt.....I was fishing once, on a bank, and reeds about 10-12' from me moved like your hand brushing thru grass.....I asked a guy there....wonder what that was?.....he said....that?.....oh, that's a gator.....I stopped dead in my tracks and decided the fight of the fish...just wasn't worth it.....


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> I was fishing once, on a bank, and reeds about 10-12' from me moved like your hand brushing thru grass.....I asked a guy there....wonder what that was?.....he said....that?.....oh, that's a gator.....I stopped dead in my tracks and decided the fight of the fish...just wasn't worth it...


----------



## AmberLops

Ha ha! I like gators...I think they're pretty cool critters but I wouldn't want to be in the water with one...


----------



## CntryBoy777

AmberLops said:


> Ha ha! I like gators...I think they're pretty cool critters but I wouldn't want to be in the water with one...


Here....if a puddle stands for 3-4days ya will have a gator in it....I have passed them walking down the road..........they climb fences, too........a lady down Tampa way, last week, got up to fix coffee in the mornin and had a 8' gator in her kitchen..........he did about $1,000 worth of damage.....busted thru a window......


----------



## AmberLops

Oh! That's scary...maybe I change my mind on gators...
It would be horrible to have to walk past the gator to get to the phone...or the door!


----------



## promiseacres

Yeah.... gators.... no thank you! We once looked at a property with a 8' round stock tank in the basement.... with a gator.... we guessed they installed the tank before the house....  the property butted up to a swamp.... obviously we didn't buy it.


----------



## AmberLops

promiseacres said:


> Yeah.... gators.... no thank you! We once looked at a property with a 8' round stock tank in the basement.... with a gator.... we guessed they installed the tank before the house....  the property butted up to a swamp.... obviously we didn't buy it.


 Did they know the gator was there??


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, it actually doesn't matter much to us....but was thinking bout fixin ya some BBQ chicken wings.....I can bring the grill up and do ya some charcoal cooked meat.....Joyce says it is her favorite of all that I can cook....but, I also know that there are many with "restrictions" of one form or another on "diet" and I don't want to ruin something, when something else would've been better.....I do make my own sauce and it leans to the sweet and tangy side.....
> 
> Bay, when we lived here before....I gave up any desire of being in any water here.....fresh, brackish, or salt.....I was fishing once, on a bank, and reeds about 10-12' from me moved like your hand brushing thru grass.....I asked a guy there....wonder what that was?.....he said....that?.....oh, that's a gator.....I stopped dead in my tracks and decided the fight of the fish...just wasn't worth it.....



You are more than welcome to bring the grill, haven't  had charcoal  cooked meat in forever...that IS the best way to cook meat


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> ..a lady down Tampa way, last week, got up to fix coffee in the mornin and had a 8' gator in her kitchen..........he did about $1,000 worth of damage.....busted thru a window......


Oh my!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> we went and picked up some patio furniture yesterday


Atta boy Fred! Get the patio furniture before the patio is built, kinda like we are supposed to get chicks before the coop is built.



AmberLops said:


> Ha ha! I like gators...I think they're pretty cool critters but I wouldn't want to be in the water with one...


At a distance ... like a lot of animals!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, ya know @Bruce , it is really hard to find the "motivation" to do the "prep work" without "materials on hand".....no need to dig a ditch to drop a drain pipe in for "next year"....


----------



## Baymule

I am no fan of alligators. They have their space, I have mine. We are not near a body of water, I don't need lake front property. I like my sandy dirt, far from any alligator hang out.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> I am no fan of alligators. They have their space, I have mine. We are not near a body of water, I don't need lake front property. I like my sandy dirt, far from any alligator hang out.


Probably a stupid question...are there gators in Texas?


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Hmmm...  Is it hot and humid in Louisiana in the summer time?  Do dogs hate squirrels?  Is the Pope Catholic?


----------



## AmberLops

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Hmmm...  Is it hot and humid in Louisiana in the summer time?  Do dogs hate squirrels?  Is the Pope Catholic?


Ha ha ha! i'll take that as a yes


----------



## Mike CHS

We had them in the little ponds in our subdivision outside of Charleston, SC all of the time but most of them were under 6'.  We had a good sized lake that was only about a 100' from a river which was full of gators.  You can barely see it at the top of the pond (left of center) but this was on the corner by our house (about a 5 footer).


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> Probably a stupid question...are there gators in Texas?


Oh yes! Plenty of them. There is a park several miles from us that has signs Beware of Alligators on the walking trail around the small lake.  There are more along the coastal areas, but they are up this far north.


----------



## CntryBoy777

They don't go too awful far into eastern Texas....when there is much more land and much less water they can't survive in the heat....they have spotted them in northern Mississippi....travel up the river...but, they aren't "common" to the area....I imagine they'd be several down Houston way, but I doubt San Antonio sees any.....


----------



## AmberLops

Learn something new every day!
Now that i'm thinking about it, I do remember watching that news video years ago of the gator swimming with the deer in its mouth...I think that was in TX anyways


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Mr. @CntryBoy777,

I was perusing Mr. @Bruce's journal (it will become evident once I find what I am looking for), and I ran across this:


CntryBoy777 said:


> ... There is a smaller wasp that I've always known as a "Guinea Wasp", it is brown with a band or 2 of creme or yellow color to it on their tail section. They are smaller than the dark red w/black tail wasps, but they attack in a swarm. _It is because of these that my foot sustained the injury that ended my ability to run or walk properly._ I take great pleasure in punishing them by any means possible...



If you ever shared that story, I somehow missed it.  What happened exactly?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'm not sure that I "shared" the details of that incident....but, ya did ask......it was a very nice sunny and hot day and it was in Sept of '05....I'd had the 1st heart attack in Feb that same year....I had gotten back to work in May and with no income for that period of time, was way behind on bills and wasn't far from having a vehicle repoed and foreclosure proceedings on the house and 3acres....anyway, I was headed to get a load of peat to take back to the yard, before going home for the day....well, as the guy scooped up and dumped it into the trailer, there was a huge clod that fell from the side of the bucket and dropped right on the rolled tarp...right on the side of the trailer.....I didn't want it to fall off while in rush hour traffic....so, there was an old loader that was broke down in a field as ya went out to the road....I pulled up to it and was going to climb up to the cab and use the broom I had to knock the clod off....the cab was about 6-7' off the ground, and as I was climbing the ladder and was right at the top...I felt 2 stings on my forearm and as I looked down to see what it was, I got a quick 1, 2."pops" on my right cheek bone....now ya have to remember my feet are 5-6' off the ground.....all my life I have been "dropping to the ground" from the lowest limb outta trees....so, I decided to just step back and away from the ladder to avoid any further "afflictions".....when I landed I let the left foot be the first to touch ground and roll towards that direction, which was towards the rear of the truck tandems and king pin platform.....I sustained a lis franc injury, broke 2 bones in the arch of the foot, and scrambled ligaments and tendons....course, this is also the leg with the bad knee....and that is the reason I have a very great dislike to guinea wasp....but, have never ran or walked right since....this also was when things "collapsed" as I was put on WComp.....I settled it....yeh, coulda got much more with a lawyer....but, how can I do something like that to the guy that gave me a job?.....worked with me thru the heart attack?.....he dang didn't know there was a freaking wasp nest there and that I was gonna "use it".....somethings just happen in "life" that isn't anyone elses "fault".....sorry that I rambled a bit, but ya got the answer to the "why" of it......


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Thanks for sharing, Mr. @CntryBoy777!  I can understand why you would not be fond of wasps.  And that was mighty good of you not to blame your boss, and good of him to work with you through your troubles.

When I was about 10 years old, my mom, my two sisters and I went to visit a great aunt that lived out in the country.  They grew peaches and apples, so they had an equipment shed out there behind their house.  In that shed there was half of a loft, with a wide beam that went out over the equipment.  I got up on that wide beam and was doing something (I don't remember what now).  I had failed to notice that there was a large wasp nest at the end of that beam.  Suddenly, they decided to attack in mass.  I started screaming, swatting at them with my hands to keep them off of my face.  There was some equipment immediately below me, so I could not jump down easily.  When my mom heard me screaming, she came running to the equipment shed and saw what was going on.  She convinced me to jump past the equipment down to the ground, which is what I did.  When I got down, she put a paste of baking soda over all of the stings, which was over a good bit of my upper body.  I have hated wasps ever since and kill them whenever I see a nest around our house, shop, or anywhere else we might visit regularly.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## CntryBoy777

We used to take the nests and go fishin with the grubs....long before the sprays came out....we would get a clothes hanger....a real hanger........and wrap a newspaper around the end of a cane pole....light the paper and raise it to the nest....best done at night or right at dark, they won't fly without sight, but will fly to a light source....so, don't be the one holding the flashlight.........once the wasps fall to the ground ya just knock the nest down and put the hook thru the cell and thread grub on....fish do Love them....especially bream.....


----------



## Baymule

If you want to get rid of yellow jackets and wasps, get the small cans of canned dog food and fipronil (Frontline) liquid caps that you squeeze on a dog's back. Put out the can of dog food with fipronil on it. Place it where your pets cannot get to it. Put out a new can every day, dispose of the old one. Yellow jackets especially are nasty, mean things. They will take it back to the nest and it will kill them all.


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> If you want to get rid of yellow jackets and wasps, get the small cans of canned dog food and fipronil (Frontline) liquid caps that you squeeze on a dog's back. Put out the can of dog food with fipronil on it. Place it where your pets cannot get to it. Put out a new can every day, dispose of the old one. Yellow jackets especially are nasty, mean things. They will take it back to the nest and it will kill them all.


I have to do that...the bald faced hornets are taking over the area where my rabbits are


----------



## CntryBoy777

AmberLops said:


> I have to do that...the bald faced hornets are taking over the area where my rabbits are


I know something that will help ya with the hornets....Khaki Campbell ducks....the hornets are drawn to the fly maggots in the litter....I have witnessed with my own eye them running them down and eating them....they catch flies and eat snails and slugs....and, they out lay most chickens....I'd look up into the trees around for their nest....they will "track" you, so try to be still if one is closeby ya....and always give ground....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Something that I've been meaning to mention, but haven't yet....we have been noticing a pretty distinctive change in Gabbie.....ever since this past "heat cycle", it was her 3rd, her mannerisms and attentivness has improved greatly....and she is Enjoying her closely guarded "freedom"...off lead....
View attachment 65094 View attachment 65095
The last pic is her "striking zone"....ya can see why there isn't any grass there....no sun, that is the little bit of light that area gets under these trees.....she listens extremely well and still has some pup in her, but not near as much.....we did get her shots updated.....the was a report of a dog with a rabid bat in its mouth roughly 60-75mi southeast of us....so, wasn't gonna put it off any longer.....she still plays the same game, tho...she is peculiar about that, but it is her toy and her time....I just love spending time with her....as long as I'm not sleeping....


----------



## Mike CHS

Gabbie is growing up.


----------



## Bruce

No pictures !


----------



## CntryBoy777

....I don't know what happened....my phone has been acting up, but could be the signal, too.


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> I know something that will help ya with the hornets....Khaki Campbell ducks....the hornets are drawn to the fly maggots in the litter....I have witnessed with my own eye them running them down and eating them....they catch flies and eat snails and slugs....and, they out lay most chickens....I'd look up into the trees around for their nest....they will "track" you, so try to be still if one is closeby ya....and always give ground....


Good to know! I might have to get me some ducks...
I'm killing at least 4 hornets a day...spraying them with the hose to get them down then stepping on them. Creepy when they stare at you... smart bugs.

Gabbie is gorgeous! What a beauty  GSD's are my favorite dogs.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


>



Looks like the big plant by the back door is gone, did you manage to get all the roots?



CntryBoy777 said:


> I know something that will help ya with the hornets....Khaki Campbell ducks


The resident KC pusher strikes again!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

@Bruce, once you try a KC your hooked ....glad I met the KC pusher man....we LOVE ours !
They do everything  Fred states and you can't  find a funnier bird, they come running up to us when we go out to see or feed and the three of them sit  near me when I bottle feed Piper....they are a trip


----------



## AmberLops

They sound great!


----------



## Bruce

B&B Happy goats said:


> glad I met the KC pusher man


I'm glad I met him too! But no one has volunteered to deal with the winter water needs for me


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> Looks like the big plant by the back door is gone, did you manage to get all the roots?


The big ones, I did....but, there are still a bunch of feeder roots in the area....we have certainly "thinned" them out and they are growing from here to Orlando...up around Gainesville....heck, all the way to Gadsden, Al....they were big roots....


----------



## CntryBoy777

AmberLops said:


> Gabbie is gorgeous! What a beauty  GSD's are my favorite dogs.


Thanks!!....we think she is a very special girl and she keeps us "entertained" quite a bit....she is excetionally smart....


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> Thanks!!....we think she is a very special girl and she keeps us "entertained" quite a bit....she is excetionally smart....


They are an amazing breed  Almost human...but better ha ha!


----------



## RollingAcres

Bruce said:


> The resident KC pusher strikes again!




Gabbie is beautiful as always!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has been really wet here the past 10-14days....the past 2 days have been beyond wet....poured 3.3" out of the gauge yesterday and 3" today....more is expected overnight and is to taper off sometime tomorrow.........Gabbie doesn't like not having her playground available....but....

 ....as ya can see it is under water.........here are a couple that shows how much I need to adress the waterflow issue....
   ....then, there is this issue....
 ....so, need some decent weather to be able to get to work on it........I'll be very busy this fall/winter/spring....til it starts getting hot again next April....Joyce has been clearing vines and picking up trash some each day....I have to stay inside tho....can't breathe otherwise....I told her that I was glad she knew me when I was able to do stuff, cause now....she knows I would be out there if I could........something else that this saturated ground presents is septic problems....the field lines can't flow and perculate, because water is standing above ground....but, it is what it is and this too will pass....


----------



## Pastor Dave

CntryBoy777 said:


> .....we'll be Happy to get them.........our daily showers are fixing to change up some come friday.....we'll be getting aft/eve showers...have had morning ones for 5-6days now.....with a temp "swing" of 8-10° between highs and lows....it really doesn't matter, the skeeters will devour ya anytime....anywhere....and they have a New bacteria being spread by them....and a flesh eating one living in brackish water....a man had a scab on his leg and stepped into the water while fishing....almost lost his leg...they caught it before it got to the bloodstream.....lucky guy!!.....



This past Spring Break season, a middle school aged girl went to FLA with her family and went into salt water, I believe. She had a scab, but thought salt water would be healing. She ended up with a bad infection that hospitalized her and was almost life threatening. She was from the town and school we lived at before the Big Move, but her story made national news. Your story just made me think of that occurrence.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Pastor Dave said:


> This past Spring Break season, a middle school aged girl went to FLA with her family and went into salt water, I believe. She had a scab, but thought salt water would be healing. She ended up with a bad infection that hospitalized her and was almost life threatening. She was from the town and school we lived at before the Big Move, but her story made national news. Your story just made me think of that occurrence.



That is one reason why I won't  go into the ocean, 2nd is flying many times in a small plane along the coastline  and seeing people in the water... and sharks not far from them .


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Your duck egg cartons are stacking up in the fridge .....and they are full of big duck eggs ...I changed their names to Hewy, Lewie and Dewy...original  isn't  it


----------



## CntryBoy777

My boat has a hole in it and won't float.........we'll bring containers when we come to transfer them over to and leave the cartons there....I'll have to plug in the extra fridge to put them in the nite before we come so it will be ready to put them in when we get home....I think we have 2 eggs left out of the last bunch ya gave us....


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> something else that this saturated ground presents is septic problems....the field lines can't flow and perculate, because water is standing above ground


I'm surprised they don't require mound systems there. Maybe this much rain is unusual enough that the sand can normally perc.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The tank is mounded, but the field lines run under the ground to the leach field...also under the surface, the sand allows it to perk, but when the sand is saturated and water is standing on top of the sand...it doesn't allow for more to be added....just like coffee grounds in a perculator....once the grounds are floating in water, adding more water doesn't allow it to go down faster...just slower.....now if I can capture and hold, or redirect the waterflow away from that area, then the total amount of water perking in that area will be lessened.....


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, you got some trenching and diverting to do. Is there anything you could do now temporarily, just to drain off the worst of it? With the rain, what are the temperatures, still unbearable hot? It is hot, hot and dry, dry here. I wish we had some of your rain!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Unfortunately @Baymule we have been overcast cloudy for a couple of days with the highs in the low to mid 80s, but we have also gotten close to 7" of rain during that time....we are suppose to get a break from it sometime tomorrow, but when the clouds do start breaking up some the sun will come burning through and humidity and dewpoints will increase....today wasn't too awful out, but it would shower, sprinkle, shower, and then give us a 10min break before cycling again....so, hopefully I will be able to get something done before too long....I also have to get these gutters down...they are useless and are just causing water damage....way too many trees dropping debris on the roof and clogging them up....I'd have to go up daily to blow the roof off to keep them flowing and even then, they wouldn't handle the downpours here.....the main problem on the back of the house is they trenched close to the house to replace the inlet water pipe and ran it around the house to the backside, but didn't regrade it....so, now the ridge of dirt that didn't get into the trench is holding water close to the house like a trough....and the brilliant workmen put in a french drain for the washer on the high, back corner of the house and that is what causes much of the waterflow to come into the carport....because the dirt is higher than the concrete holding it back....the cement slabs ya see in the pic are just placed there to hold the dirt, but the water just comes rolling on in.....I would sure like to "float" ya some across the gulf in a big "bubble", but haven't worked out the logistics yet to get it to ya...Orange or Baytown would be about as close as I could get to ya.........with the job being all physical labor with a shovel, I have to be careful in the heat....and I ain't standing in the rain to do it either...wet heavy sugar sand....as ya know....is just like shoveling hot pudding....sure wish I had use of a skid steer for a couple of days though....


----------



## Baymule

I totally get it. BJ just asked me what's for today, I told him nothing. Stay in under the AC and to heck with anything outside that is not essential. Waiting on October!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> I totally get it. BJ just asked me what's for today, I told him nothing. Stay in under the AC and to heck with anything outside that is not essential. Waiting on October!


What about September???


----------



## Baymule

AmberLops said:


> What about September???


September is better than August, but October is cool, crisp and my favorite month of the whole year. Great for riding horses!


----------



## AmberLops

Baymule said:


> September is better than August, but October is cool, crisp and my favorite month of the whole year. Great for riding horses!


Sounds nice! 
I was worried you'd say September is hotter than August!


----------



## Pastor Dave

I've been considering your current location and think you should consider Florida Whites. A breeding pair or trio takes up little space, is acclimated to Florida, and doesn't need to free range or graze. Some milled pellets and grass hay is all you need. Build or buy a hutch, use a corner of a garage or shed, etc, etc. It may make you happier getting back involved by being a rabbit rancher.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Mr. @CntryBoy777,

Have you considered renting a skidsteer, or maybe a tractor with a backhoe?  Even a ditch witch-type trencher would help a lot.  That way you could save your back and shoulders and not strain the heart.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh @Senile_Texas_Aggie ....that is why I said wish I had use of one for a couple of days....so, I have considered it....at this time, however, it simply isn't feasible and I can do the work as weather and time allows....so, there are other "projects" that any funds accumalated will be applied to before a piece of machinery will be rented....
Well @Pastor Dave , I'm not much of a rabbit fan...just never cared much about them...don't have a problem with people that do, but just isn't my "thang"....also, Joyce has raised and shown them in the past and she puts her foot down about getting any....so, no rabbits here....

This morning it was 84°, but the realfeel was 96 and the air was stifling....so, we went shopping to just get out of the house and walk around....the water has perked into the ground and all is good....just hope it stays dry for a bit longer for some wiggle room when it starts up again....


----------



## Pastor Dave

I think I become one-track minded when considering meat rabbits. I forget it is my opinion and not a fact that everyone loves the meat. It puts it into a whole other perspective when someone says they don't really want the meat. It makes perfect sense that someone wouldn't want them. I like chicken, but don't want to raise fryers or process them, so point taken.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> the water has perked into the ground and all is good


----------



## Baymule

Pastor Dave said:


> I think I become one-track minded when considering meat rabbits. I forget it is my opinion and not a fact that everyone loves the meat. It puts it into a whole other perspective when someone says they don't really want the meat. It makes perfect sense that someone wouldn't want them. I like chicken, but don't want to raise fryers or process them, so point taken.


I was given some left over Easter bunnies. I butchered them, DH didn't like the rabbit meat. If he did, I would be raising them. So I raise chickens, he even helps by plucking them.


----------



## Mike CHS

I raised a couple for a few years but I did it mainly for the fertilizer value.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I remember reading the history of post-war era housewives determining the market on day to day domestic meat. Until that time, rabbit was as common as chicken. Would you rather bring home a chicken or rabbit from the grocery and clean and quarter it, etc? The majority went with chicken, and rabbit faded out to just backyard operations. My memory of studying the history on it might be sketchy, but at the time it made sense that it was decided by American housewives and the preparation involved to serve dinner.


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> It has been really wet here the past 10-14days....the past 2 days have been beyond wet....poured 3.3" out of the gauge yesterday and 3" today....more is expected overnight and is to taper off sometime tomorrow.........Gabbie doesn't like not having her playground available....but....
> View attachment 65229 ....as ya can see it is under water.........here are a couple that shows how much I need to adress the waterflow issue....
> View attachment 65230 View attachment 65231 View attachment 65232 ....then, there is this issue....
> View attachment 65233 ....so, need some decent weather to be able to get to work on it........I'll be very busy this fall/winter/spring....til it starts getting hot again next April....Joyce has been clearing vines and picking up trash some each day....I have to stay inside tho....can't breathe otherwise....I told her that I was glad she knew me when I was able to do stuff, cause now....she knows I would be out there if I could........something else that this saturated ground presents is septic problems....the field lines can't flow and perculate, because water is standing above ground....but, it is what it is and this too will pass....


Yikes!! I hope you get a break from the weather and can get some stuff done there. 
Gabbie has a new swimming hole!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Pastor Dave said:


> I remember reading the history of post-war era housewives determining the market on day to day domestic meat. Until that time, rabbit was as common as chicken. Would you rather bring home a chicken or rabbit from the grocery and clean and quarter it, etc? The majority went with chicken, and rabbit faded out to just backyard operations. My memory of studying the history on it might be sketchy, but at the time it made sense that it was decided by American housewives and the preparation involved to serve dinner.



Darn, I rather  dress out one of my rabbits than dress out one of my chickens...I hate plucking feathers !


----------



## CntryBoy777

I think that familiarity plays a big role in it and when the seasonal hunts became less participated in as a means of food and became more of a "sport", fewer were interested in the prep process....on the farm, chickens were much more valuable for the eggs, meat, bug eating, and convenience as they didn't need to be caged and tended to on a regular basis....there wasn't much demand at the stores to carry rabbits, because they could be had for free and chicken was much cheaper to buy than rabbit meat....as generations progressed the knowlege and experience was lost in the butchering of all animals to the point that many have no experience cutting up a whole chicken...for whatever the reason....so, they sure don't want to eat the "easter bunny", cause that would be "cruel"....


----------



## Bruce

Pastor Dave said:


> I remember reading the history of post-war era housewives determining the market on day to day domestic meat. Until that time, rabbit was as common as chicken. Would you rather bring home a chicken or rabbit from the grocery and clean and quarter it, etc? The majority went with chicken, and rabbit faded out to just backyard operations. My memory of studying the history on it might be sketchy, but at the time it made sense that it was decided by American housewives and the preparation involved to serve dinner.


Were the chickens plucked but the rabbits still "in fur"? If the rabbits were skinned, I don't see there would be much difference parting them out.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Plug that boat up, you can float one over and visit , we got all kinds of road closures here, if you run into a dry spot, jump ship and we" ll come and get ya...at least the boat will be gone off your property


----------



## CntryBoy777

.......I hear ya....it'll be at least 3wks before we can get there....we had to "bite a bullet" this month, but it looks like our biggest "problem child" will be taken care of and we will be able to breathe....just a bit anyway....

I have to tell ya about the "adventure" that took place a couple of mornings ago....Joyce, as is her "routine", took Gabbie out when she got up and she doesn't take Gabbie out on a lead....well, just so happens there were a couple of dogs in the drive between our 2 vehicles....and Gabbie saw/smelled them 1st....Joyce was still groggy, and Gabbie brilled up... and became the "banshee"....Joyce said that she looked 3x normal size.......as she lit after them....they took off, but Gabbie beat them to the property line, towards the street....when she got to the line....she stayed at the line and followed them down the property barking and raising he//....as they were running down the road....when Joyce called her back she returned and stood beside her as she continued to bark and watch.....we have been working with her to stay on the property and to return when called....it is finally sinking in and she is making great progress.........she is not distracted from commands near as much as she was and is certainly maturing into a wonderful girl......


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Gotta love Gabbie!  She's doing so well!


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> it is finally sinking in and she is making great progress....


Good girl Gabbie!!!


----------



## Baymule

That is  fantastic. Gabbie stayed on her property and had great recall. She chased off the two dogs and protected Joyce. Good girl! That had to make y'all proud.


----------



## AmberLops

Yay for Gabbie!


----------



## RollingAcres

Good girl Gabbie!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead

Gabbie is awesome!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Awesome girl Gabby ....... I am sure we will both need boats by the time we are ready to get together, the weather is rain for this week and drenching rain thru out the weekend....need a ark  
News said tonight that in Brazil,  the rain forests are on fire and they have had over 78,000 fires this year. Up 180 percent from last year.....things sure are off kilter !


----------



## farmerjan

Part of the fire situation in Brazil are that they are intentionally set.  The rain forest is being systematically burned as farmers look for more land to grow crops and run cattle.  The gov't there is very pro "economic improvement" and it isn't helping the situation.  Alot of politics to it all.  This is their dry season, so they normally burn over certain areas as a normal practice.... but it has gotten to epic proportions this year. 
They are looking to capitalize on the trade situation with China since we are having our difficulties with them.... I support the whole "we need to have a fair trade deal" with China, and as a farmer, we are paying for it up front with the lack of ag trade right now.... but the politics behind everything is so bad and there will be some severe repercussions in the future.  Other countries are trying to usurp our established trading partners, and to some extent it will happen in places.  Down the road, it will come back to bite other countries in the butt because we still do a better job of farming, and producing edibles, than most others and they are going to come back to us when they cannot get their needs met elsewhere.  However, if we keep on the path of liberals that say we don't need or want beef, and other meat, and our future farming is hampered, and the whole situation goes to complete control by the gov't on what you can and can't do and having to "share" everything so all are "equal" we will be no better off than any other socialistic country that doesn't allow or encourage individuals to do more or do better.  I am not working harder to let some dead beat get an equal share but not do equal work.  And there can come a time in the foreseeable future, where the gov't is going to say what we can do or not do, and will take what each of us has worked so hard to have if we go to this whole socialist mindset.  It didn't work for the Pilgrims when they came here and all were invested in surviving.... It doesn't work in all the countries that have the socialistic gov'ts now.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Couldn't  be better stated @ farmerjan !   ......
next thing you know we will buying bottled oxygen along with our bottled water


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are not too far from that situation now, @farmerjan , the average individual that makes it to later stages in their life, has extreme difficulty to qualify for geriatric care facilities if they have any assets available to them, because their monthly checks doesn't come close to paying the bill....and most procedures or therapies can really rack up very quickly the "uncovered" amounts....the ones that have experienced it knows about it, but those that don't, will certainly have a "shock" coming....it is such a crazy situation....

@B&B Happy goats are ya so "behind times" that ya don't know about the little oxygen machine ya charge the battery and can walk around as it makes it own oxygen?....those tanks are "old school" and it is of "little to no cost to ya"........I'm not far from finding out 1st hand, so will let ya know if it is true or not....

We had another "Gabbie Adventure".....ya should get a kick out of this one....there is a "routine" with her when we go out, but it is different with each of us....I took her out the other day and we were sticking to the "routine"....this entails throwing the dish...after about 5 throws, she wants to walk to do her business.....was in that process and she was in the edge of some brush....I was just looking around and went to step and all of a sudden a dad-gum racer raised up, like they will do....kinda like a cobra does....and it seemed pretty intent on holding its ground....I just grinned and told it, it would be wise for ya to just go about your "business", to no avail....well, Gabbie got finished with her "masterpiece" and headed back to me....the racer's attention was on me and about that time Gabbie saw it, and came charging....that racer hauled ashes and barely escaped....after I called her back from chasing it, ya'd have thought she was announced as Grand Champion at Westminster..........she has developed a prance in her step and throws her head up and grins ear to ear....along with her tail curved above her back..........one crazy girl, but a great companion....


----------



## Baymule

Gabbie had a right to be proud, she SAVED you from that bad ol' snake. LOL LOL


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I never get tired of hearing about Gabbie's adventures!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> We are not too far from that situation now, @farmerjan , the average individual that makes it to later stages in their life, has extreme difficulty to qualify for geriatric care facilities if they have any assets available to them, because their monthly checks doesn't come close to paying the bill....and most procedures or therapies can really rack up very quickly the "uncovered" amounts....the ones that have experienced it knows about it, but those that don't, will certainly have a "shock" coming....it is such a crazy situation....
> 
> @B&B Happy goats are ya so "behind times" that ya don't know about the little oxygen machine ya charge the battery and can walk around as it makes it own oxygen?....those tanks are "old school" and it is of "little to no cost to ya"........I'm not far from finding out 1st hand, so will let ya know if it is true or not....
> 
> We had another "Gabbie Adventure".....ya should get a kick out of this one....there is a "routine" with her when we go out, but it is different with each of us....I took her out the other day and we were sticking to the "routine"....this entails throwing the dish...after about 5 throws, she wants to walk to do her business.....was in that process and she was in the edge of some brush....I was just looking around and went to step and all of a sudden a dad-gum racer raised up, like they will do....kinda like a cobra does....and it seemed pretty intent on holding its ground....I just grinned and told it, it would be wise for ya to just go about your "business", to no avail....well, Gabbie got finished with her "masterpiece" and headed back to me....the racer's attention was on me and about that time Gabbie saw it, and came charging....that racer hauled ashes and barely escaped....after I called her back from chasing it, ya'd have thought she was announced as Grand Champion at Westminster..........she has developed a prance in her step and throws her head up and grins ear to ear....along with her tail curved above her back..........one crazy girl, but a great companion....




Yes CntryBoy777,  I am aware of that oxygen  machine ...my comment  was in reference  to the rain forest fires and how much oxygen the forrest supplies  to us......i should of been more clear


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> We had another "Gabbie Adventure".....ya should get a kick out of this one....there is a "routine" with her when we go out, but it is different with each of us....I took her out the other day and we were sticking to the "routine"....this entails throwing the dish...after about 5 throws, she wants to walk to do her business.....was in that process and she was in the edge of some brush....I was just looking around and went to step and all of a sudden a dad-gum racer raised up, like they will do....kinda like a cobra does....and it seemed pretty intent on holding its ground....I just grinned and told it, it would be wise for ya to just go about your "business", to no avail....well, Gabbie got finished with her "masterpiece" and headed back to me....the racer's attention was on me and about that time Gabbie saw it, and came charging....that racer hauled ashes and barely escaped....after I called her back from chasing it, ya'd have thought she was announced as Grand Champion at Westminster..........she has developed a prance in her step and throws her head up and grins ear to ear....along with her tail curved above her back..........one crazy girl, but a great companion....


Wow Gabbie!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Speaking of the Amazon fires, this article at Forbes might prove interesting:
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michae...the-lungs-of-the-world-is-wrong/#70d9a1435bde


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Speaking of the Amazon fires, this article at Forbes might prove interesting:
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/michae...the-lungs-of-the-world-is-wrong/#70d9a1435bde




Fake news...all we ever get is fake news ....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was always told that "mights grow on chicken butts".....
Are ya committed one way or another there STA?.....


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

CntryBoy777 said:


> Are ya committed one way or another there STA?.....



Many folks have told me I need to be committed, but so far I haven't been caught!


----------



## CntryBoy777

....I think this is what ya are referring to, but this was more of what I had in mind.....




.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I remember that first song when I was younger, creeped me out completly...really sounded like a wacked out person when I first herard it ....
The second song has so much heart, integrity and purpose to it..this is the.first time I have heard that song, 

thanks for the scary memory from that past.....
and sometiing new,  that lifted me and inspires me to be a better person


----------



## farmerjan

Love Aaron Tippin and his "real life songs".


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has been a favorite of mine since the first time I heard it, several yrs ago....I like "Working Man's PHD" too....
We won't now too much on the weather til Friday, but if they start giving out sandbags we will get some to help redirect some waterflow here...there are some counties that are giving them out already, but haven't in ours as of yet.... @Mike CHS I hope your family around Pensecola fair well thru this....they are projecting a 2nd landfall in that area up that way....
We will be staying here thru it, and reporting on the "storm front"....


----------



## Baymule

Hunker down and stay safe. You know what to do, this ain't your first rodeo.


----------



## Mike CHS

CntryBoy777 said:


> It has been a favorite of mine since the first time I heard it, several yrs ago....I like "Working Man's PHD" too....
> We won't now too much on the weather til Friday, but if they start giving out sandbags we will get some to help redirect some waterflow here...there are some counties that are giving them out already, but haven't in ours as of yet.... @Mike CHS I hope your family around Pensecola fair well thru this....they are projecting a 2nd landfall in that area up that way....
> We will be staying here thru it, and reporting on the "storm front"....



My son usually rides them out but he had a hard headed Dad as a role model.  He has a home in one of the few high spots though.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Hope al of ya'll get through this safely!  Like Bay said - hunker down and stay safe!


----------



## AmberLops

Stay safe!


----------



## Devonviolet

I’ve been watching the weather reports, about Dorian, and it keeps showing it headed straight for the middle of the state. Isn’t that about where you and @B&B Happy goats are?  It looks like it will be getting up to a category 3, but by the time it makes landfall it will be a category 1. Although, we have had straight line winds about 50 mph (which is a LOT less than a Cat 1 hurricane). So, I know you are in for a rough ride!  Y’all stay safe!!! That includes you @B&B Happy goats!!!

I have been too busy to get on BYH lately. It sounds like @MikeCHS is in Florida this weekend???  Visiting his son???  If that is the case, you and Theresa stay safe too!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

I left Florida to stay out of Hurricanes and I don't visit when one is coming.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mike CHS said:


> I left Florida to stay out of Hurricanes and I don't visit when one is coming.




One reason WHY i wanted to move.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks everyone!!.....we will stay as informed as we can and get as prepared as much as possible.....we have exchanged ph # with @B&B Happy goats , so we will be in contact thru this....I also have numbers to others here and will be able to at least reach somebody to post info, if we are unable to do so from here....I'm sure there will be effects to be dealt with and details may be spotty....so, be patient and know that we have full intentions of letting ya know how things are....sure won't leave ya hanging....as I hate that myself....gotta start getting things secured, so will be on later with updates....if we can't post....I'll have someobody post here on my thread with updates.........now ya know @Mike CHS ya are more than welcome here....but, don't blame a dad-gum bit for not visiting at this time.....


----------



## Baymule

Oftentimes a text will go through when a call won’t. Both of you have my number, I will be checking on you both.


----------



## Bruce

Got my  it lightens up more than expected before it gets to y'all. I will try not to worry if we don't hear from you, cell towers are vulnerable to high winds.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Got my  it lightens up more than expected before it gets to y'all. I will try not to worry if we don't hear from you, cell towers are vulnerable to high winds.



Lol, we are lucky to have cell reception  here on a sunny day, let alone a rainy  day, no internet , cell or sometimes electricity .........love country living


----------



## Baymule

Aren’t you and Joyce real close to the water? Is there a possibility of rising water that could get into the house?


----------



## RollingAcres

Stay safe @CntryBoy777 and also @B&B Happy goats !


----------



## Bruce

Nah, @CntryBoy777 isn't on the coast, not tidal problems at his place.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> Aren’t you and Joyce real close to the water? Is there a possibility of rising water that could get into the house?


We aren't close enough for storm surge, but it would have to be a huge storm churning in the gulf to even have a chance of reacbing this far....but could backup the creeks that drain flood water towards the gulf and rise holding back the flow, but that would be about it....


----------



## Baymule

That’s a relief!


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> Lol, we are lucky to have cell reception  here on a sunny day, let alone a rainy  day, no internet , cell or sometimes electricity .........love country living


Hey!!...it ain't any better down here where we are either, tho I believe the block has a bit to do with it....along with all the tall trees and growth below the trees....it does seem better with the wind coming from the east, instead of the west....I have to lick the tip of my fanger and stick it in the air to check direction..........I've got to get the tv antenna out of the attic and put it outside, but I will probably wait until Dorian makes up her mind and leaves....I hate doing something twice.........the track keeps changing, but most agree that the eye will stay to our east, so it shouldn't be too damaging in this area....there will be wind and bands of rain....the main concerns with it is strength, size, and forward speed....unfortunately, it is a slow mover and they are saying it will slow down more as it approaches Florida, not good....and with it slowing down, it will strengthen and grow....now they are meaning another name down here that gives many concern.....Andrew.....they say it could be comparable to Andrew, but on a different track....on the east side of the state the sbelves are bare and stations are running out of gas....the govenor has declared an emergency and troopers are escorting tankers in to deliver fuel....they have issued evacuation orders as the time I checked, but are advising all that are south of Cape Canaveral on barrier islands, in mobile and manfactured homes to make plans to vacate....it will be interesting as to how this all unfolds, but just hope there aren't any deaths and severe injuries with any of it...."things" can be replaced.....but, ya can't fix stupid!!......


----------



## CntryBoy777

I finally found a Tshirt that I can wear proudly.....


----------



## Baymule

I like that T-shirt! LOL


----------



## Bruce

Current "most likely" track shows it curving up outside the coast with the eye just east of Cape Canaveral. Strengthened to 145 MPH, moving at 12 MPH expected to slow. Currently heading for a direct hit on Great Abaco and Grand Bahama. If it stays on that track, you and @B&B Happy goats shouldn't see more than a few inches of rain from it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Current "most likely" track shows it curving up outside the coast with the eye just east of Cape Canaveral. Strengthened to 145 MPH, moving at 12 MPH expected to slow. Currently heading for a direct hit on Great Abaco and Grand Bahama. If it stays on that track, you and @B&B Happy goats shouldn't see more than a few inches of rain from it.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, it can still change....but it is getting better and would be better if it stayed out at sea for everybody....but, not relaxing yet and those through Ga, SC, NC, and Va will have to stay aware, too....we are still preparing to "hunker down" just in case....and won't have as much to do for the next one....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> .and won't have as much to do for the next one....


Hopefully there won't be another one for awhile - but you'll still be ahead of the game!


----------



## Baymule

Hopefully it will just skirt the coast and not tear up people’s homes.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are feeling more confident that there won't be much impact here....thank goodness!!..........and there may not be a landfall, but some coastal areas may receive some wind and rain from it....hope @Goat Whisperer , @Southern by choice , and @Mini Horses don't get very much either....if there are other members in the affected areas, the same for ya too!!....those just came to mind first....not sure if @OneFineAcre  is very close to the coast or not....but sure hope all come thru it without incident.....I never relax tho until it has totally passed by....many seem to loop-de-loop and head straight for ya....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sure sounds encouraging for ya!  Not wishing it on anyone else - and really hope it makes a hard turn and heads out to sea.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

frustratedearthmother said:


> Sure sounds encouraging for ya!  Not wishing it on anyone else - and really hope it makes a hard turn and heads out to sea.



Me too please go out to sea....don't  want to anyone get this storm....


----------



## Bruce

It is looking better and better for those in Florida, Georgia and South Carolina.


----------



## Baymule

It was great chatting with you by text. Here is a link on my canning offal for the dogs. I'll be more than happy to talk to Joyce and explain how I can it for the dogs. Our dogs love the stuff. I canned 23 quarts in May, then we slaughtered 40 Cornish cross chickens and I canned the backs in rice but I forgot how many quarts I got. 

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/making-dog-food-from-offal.36903/


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks Bay!!.....I enjoyed the "chat" too....and now ya will enjoy your time tomorrow.....

Yeh Bruce, we sure are thankful!!...and really do appreciate everybody's thoughts, prayers, and concern..........sure hope ya continue to have an enjoyable and safe trip too!!.....are the leaves turning up there yet?....ya could always snap a pic or 2 so us down here can see changing leaves....they don't change here very much....


----------



## Bruce

Not much changing yet, only the most stressed trees. I tell people if they want to see peak color in VT, come the last week of Sept or the first week of Oct. There will be peak SOMEWHERE in the state those weeks.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I guess some things have been a constant for me since I went "out on my own"....if all at possible I'll cook something on the grill.....so, I have the grill in the carport and got it started....a few weeks ago we caught them on sale and they are cuts of chuck, similar to the pork countrystyle ribs.....well, thought I'd give them a try......

  
They didn't turn out too bad, put my bbq sauce on them....the flavor was fine, but it had a lot of grisel in it....so, pretty tough to chew....it would've been better in a crockpot, stew, or something that simmers awhile....just passing on that experience, incase ya see it, or wonder about them....we"ll do better with the other pkg we have.....we got .3" while I was grillin....was sure glad for the carport....


----------



## Baymule

You can smoke tough cuts of meat, then put in oven, covered, with a little water and BBQ sauce. Cook at 350 until tender.


----------



## RollingAcres

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, I guess some things have been a constant for me since I went "out on my own"....if all at possible I'll cook something on the grill.....so, I have the grill in the carport and got it started....a few weeks ago we caught them on sale and they are cuts of chuck, similar to the pork countrystyle ribs.....well, thought I'd give them a try......
> View attachment 65833 View attachment 65834
> They didn't turn out too bad, put my bbq sauce on them....the flavor was fine, but it had a lot of grisel in it....so, pretty tough to chew....it would've been better in a crockpot, stew, or something that simmers awhile....just passing on that experience, incase ya see it, or wonder about them....we"ll do better with the other pkg we have.....we got .3" while I was grillin....was sure glad for the carport....


Looks good. But no sauce for me please.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well Surprise! Surprise!! Surprise!!!.....in my best Gomer voice.........the weather people are "story-telling" again.....yeh the dewpoints went down some and we got some breeze....the humidity went up and not barely a cloud in the sky.....was like taking a box fan to the sauna with ya..........Joyce had another bug "experience", but with carpenter ants.....she was burning today and in her "gatherings" she got some on her.....been a pretty entertaining day around here today.............I really hope all make it thru the weather adversity they are facing along the coast....our prayers and thoughts are certainly with ya and each family....please remember to checkin with us to let us know ya are okay....


----------



## RollingAcres

When I grow up I want to be a weather person as well! So I can be wrong at my job everyday and can still continue to have the job.


----------



## farmerjan

How are things?  Haven't seen any posts lately......


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not much has been happening here as far as any work or excitement....have been having phone problems and other "issues" that have gotten us "sidetracked", but we are still breathing and waiting for the weather to break so we can get get back to work on some cleanup.....Gabbie is still having problems with sores and bites, but we have switched from what was reccommended by the vet to something else we came across and it is doing a much better job after 2 applications than the stuff from the vet....we don't have much confidence in the vet and are looking elsewhere for a different one.
Joyce had her out the other morning after getting the trash to the curb....a man riding a bike stopped and started going thru the trash and putting bags out of the can into the driveway....she walked out with Gabbie on lead and asked him what was he doing....he didn't even look at her, course Gabbs was raising 9 kinds of cane, but he didn't stop....until Joyce told him she was fixing to turn her loose and he jumped on his bike and hauled Ash.........it took her almost an hour to calm back down and she kept watch in the window the rest of the day looking for him to return....Joyce has finally accepted her barking and now Gabbie will bark on command for both of us....Joyce sees the benefit of it now, tho in those situations Gabbs doesn't need to be encouraged any at all....she does fine on her own.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

farmerjan said:


> How are things?  Haven't seen any posts lately......


 We were posting at the same time....tho, mine was a bit longer....


----------



## farmerjan

Glad things are staying quiet, doesn't sound like the kind of bike riding people you need around.  Very glad that Gabbie's presence is a deterrent and that she will act the part for you.  I am not so sure she wouldn't actually go after and bite someone who was threatening "her turf";  and for that I am glad too.  Just please be sure your homeowners will cover because in this day and age, the "perpetrator" has more rights than the person defending their own home.  It is ridiculous.  Of course, my answer to that is to make sure they cannot leave to tell a tale. Tired of hearing about people who are embroiled in lawsuits by someone who was doing them harm or stealing from them or something.  These liberal bleeding heart asshats really need to have those type situations thrust in their "secure little world" and have to experience this crap.....


----------



## AmberLops

Gabbie is a good girl!!
What's causing her sores? There's a great product out there called KetoHex and it works wonders on fungal and bacterial skin issues...


----------



## Baymule

Yeah, the "take away your "____" crowd should have to come out from behind their walls, security and body guards.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

CntryBoy777 said:


> she kept watch in the window the rest of the day looking for him to return....


Good Gabbie!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are about to our wits end in dealing with Gabbie's situation and if anyone can shed some experience or knowledge on it, it would be greatly appreciated....even tho I'm tagging @Southern by choice and @Goat Whisperer ....there are others than certainly can assist us too....
She will be 2yrs old next month and has never had any issues like this before moving to our present location, so we feel it has to be something related to this property....bugs, plants, dirt, or a combination. She is getting bites, stings, or postules and looses hair in the areas...undercoat comes out in clumps and the sores will be raw....we are putting triple antibiotic ointment on them and they will heal over and start growing hair again, but new areas keep popping up in other areas. We took her to a vet and he gave her a shot of antibiotics and gave us some pills to give her 2x per day for 2wks and some shampoo....Siccaderm...to use twice per week....she did seem to get better with the antibiotics, but still continued to get new areas....so, I went to TSC and got Veterinary Formula antiseptic and antifungal medicated shampoo and it does seem to do better than the other....she gets real energetic after her baths with it and eats much better....seems more of her old self. However, there are still new ones popping up and are giving her childrens benedryl to help relieve the itching and lessen the licking, biting, and scratching....here are some pics of some new areas and some of the old, but healing ones....with every healed spot the underlying skin turns a shade of black.....

      ...I have thought about a form of mange, but have never dealt with it in any prior dogs that I've had and thought the vet would surely know if it was....he said it was due to the bites and her being sensitive to them....we have heavily monitored her outside and are seeing nothing but skeeters on her, and she does take Bravecto.....no signs of this staying at DD3 house only 50miles east of here....if anyone has any idea about this we are pulling our hair out as she looses hers....Thanks in advance for any Help........


----------



## Mike CHS

I hope someone has some help, I've never come across that.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Sorry no idea but sure hope you can figure it out!


----------



## Baymule

Could it be a plant in your yard that she is allergic to? Compare what is in your yard to what is in or not in your DD3's yard.


----------



## AmberLops

Sores on the belly, around the groin, insides of legs and armpits are usually a sign of food sensitivities.
It could maybe be staph infection on the skin...is her coat greasy? Any weird odor from her skin or coat? Does anyone in your house have similar lesions/rashes?

Sometimes yeast infections on the skin can cause similar lesions...but it's usually noticeable right away that yeast is the issue.

I don't know if you saw that earlier I mentioned KetoHex? It's an anti-fungal (ketoconazole) and Chlorhexidine shampoo. Works wonders! I've seen dogs come into the clinic with MRSA, other forms of skin staph infections, ringworm and even food sensitivities and KetoHex clears it right up most of the time  I would try bathing her with it, then put some colloidal silver gel on the lesions.
Hope this helps!


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Baymule there are many different plants here that they don't have and have wondered about that. We haven't given it great consideration as of yet, because the vet mentioned and showed us the bites that were infected. Jpyce has been working on cleaning up several areas and we are burning them....I can't do much outside now, but the weather should be getting close to allowing more time for me to do so....

@AmberLops I did see your post and was holding it in the back of my mind, but wanted to post the full story with pics so ya and others could see just what was being dealt with in case something different was needed. The smell is why we took her to the vet and it did stop with the round of antibiotics and with us treating the spots with the ointment and the baths the odor has not returned.....what stores would ya suggest to get the KetoHex and colloidal silver gel from?.....


----------



## AmberLops

The smell could be yeast or staph...and it pretty much rules out food sensitivities.
What antibiotics did your vet prescribe for her? Enrofloxacin?
If they haven't given her Enro, you should ask about it 
They sell KetoHex on amazon and I think I saw it at TSC too.

Here's a link for amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Vet-One-3139...=gateway&sprefix=ketohex+shamp,aps,210&sr=8-5

Here's the link for the silver gel that I use

https://www.amazon.com/NutriNoche-C...al+silver+gel&qid=1568782184&s=gateway&sr=8-9


----------



## CntryBoy777

AmberLops said:


> What antibiotics did your vet prescribe for her? Enrofloxacin?


They gave her Meticorten injection and Amoxcillian/Clavulanate tabs 375mg
We appreciate the advice and will get an order in....Thanks!!


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> They gave her Meticorten injection and Amoxcillian/Clavulanate tabs 375mg
> We appreciate the advice and will get an order in....Thanks!!


No problem! 
Ask your vet about Enrofloxacin...it's stronger and longer-lasting than Amoxi/Clav with less side-effects and it tends to work a whole lot better! It is pricier though but more times than not, it's worth it


----------



## Bruce

Poor Gabbie!! I sure hope you can get this gone for good.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Mr. CntryBoy777,

I hope you can find out how to hep Gabbie!  I hate to see her suffering like that.


----------



## Southern by choice

Looks like staph infection - causes can be from grass allergies. Some grasses are high allergen grasses. Many dogs will adjust in time but treatment is necessary- I see you got her treated. 

Bermuda grass is high allergen and when our shepherds first were exposed we ended up with Staph, within a year the dogs adjusted to bermuda and never had another problem. Centipede, is another culprit.
Watch for sand fleas though they can be problematic.


----------



## Baymule

I did not know that about Bermuda and centipede grass.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @Southern by choice !!....I was totally unaware of that too Bay....I do believe we have narrowed down the cause, not positive, but it does "fit" and make sense to me after Joyce showed me her waist and ankles....she is peppered with bites and intense itching.....oak tree mites!!.....they are very similar to chiggers, but are in oak trees and this time of year they are usually on the leaves and are blown or shaken down to the ground and will bite humans and pets. They appeared on Gabbie in the thin haired underbelly and groin areas first....she scratched and bit them and we didn't really notice them right away and they got infected causing the staph infection and that is when we noticed them. Her appetite and energy diminshed with the infection and she lost weight weakening her immune system....also had just came out of her heat cycle....so, since the infection has subsided and we are treating the new spots the infection is kept at bay....her appetite and energy have returned and she is gaining some weight back....usually their fur will protect them from most of the mites, but when we play she sits on the ground and with the huge oaks on the property there isn't anywhere that is totally immune to them....with a better idea of the cause we can take steps to be better prepared for them next year and will have to be watchful til this seaon ends this year....propably in late Oct, early Nov this year....this is the 1 stand out difference between all tbe places, we had plenty of oaks in Mississippi too, but she didn't play under them as much as here because we would walk her to the fields to play....I'm just thankful for a logical reason, cause we were going nuts trying to figure it out.....Thanks to ALL for your much needed help, direction, and assistance....I'll sure keep ya posted on her and if this turns out to be correct.....


----------



## Bruce

What the heck were you doing up at 1AM??? You need your "beauty rest".


----------



## CntryBoy777

Gee thanks @Bruce !!....just what are ya really saying?...that I'm not "beautiful" enough already?.......
I was too anxious to make our trip to @B&B Happy goats and knew the pressure was on me to produce some BBQ chicken wings for them and couldn't get to sleep....
Now I have "witnesses" that I can make some fanger lickin Good BBQ wings........ya shoulda seen them going at it......Leon kept puting his piece down to lick em, then pick em back up take another bite, and lick em again........not a single drop fell off the meat but none went to waste as we were all smackin and lickin.........after I was finished Missy and Sophie cleaned up the residue from my fangers for me and then thanked me with some facial licks..........Joyce's potato salad and Barb's baked beans were superb and everyone was stuffed....we did leave them a few pcs to have later for a snack, but we had a really Great day and enjoed the "petting zoo" too........Piper is a little Sweetie and Joyce fed her a bottle before we left........oh, and when we pulled up, all 3 dogs came running to greet us....guess we've made a Hit with them too.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I didn't see any pictures.    Or did I miss them?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sorry, but we didn't snap any....I was busy cooking and my battery is acting up really bad in my phone....the women were off together and Leon and me were visiting at the grill....not sure about Barb....she had me holding animals and was getting a kick with me "talking" to the animals........I didn't think about getting a pic of the wings,....until they were just about gone....there were 28pcs that was cooked and 3-4 were left in the pan with the 4 of us eating....


----------



## RollingAcres

Poor Gabbie! Glad you found a logical reason and now can start dealing with it. Sure hope Fannie heals soon and the issues stop for her.

No pictures for the food? I'm disappointed!


----------



## Baymule

A BYH Party and no pictures? If the rest of us couldn't attend, we could at least look at the pictures! But----NO PICTURES!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

It was sooooooooo goood , darn near licked the skin off our fingers getting every bit of that BBQ sauce


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> A BYH Party and no pictures? If the rest of us couldn't attend, we could at least look at the pictures! But----NO PICTURES!


We need a "redo" of that said "party". For all we know they probably made it up.


----------



## Mike CHS

At the least we need a "technique" description.


----------



## Baymule

Fred, tell Joyce I canned dog food today. 

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/making-dog-food-from-offal.36903/page-3#post-624342


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, ya need a medium high heat from the grill and I buy the whole wings and cut the drumettes and the middle pc and freeze the tips for stock or dog food additive....once the coals are gray...no black....ya place them thick skin side down and close lid....when ya check them ya want to wait to turn until the topside becomes opaque, but don't char the down side...if the coals are too hot it will char, so if flames choke it down and move pcs to cool spot....once the skin gets to turning golden, then they will release from the grate and ready to flip....ya try and get it turning golden on all sides before slathering the sauce on....otherwise the rendering will shed the sauce.....ya want the sauce to thicken but not burn and the trick is to have sticky sauce, crisp skin, and moist meat....for starting charcoal to taking off the grill is about an hour and when sauce goes on it's about 10 mins before they are off....a thicker sauce is best, thin just drips to the coals....and when I sauce them, I have the sauce in a bowl and dip the whole pc in the bowl and put on the grill....the topside will dry some and stick for a quick caramelizing of the sauce is all that is needed...I use molasses, sorghum, black strap, or honey in my sauce for this reason and they are pretty good!!....I have never had anyone have a complaint yet.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Sounds good!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We darn near licked the skin off our fingers trying to get every bit of that sauce, I could still taste it last night....that is some awesome tasting BBQ sauce


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, I felt sooo bad to not have pics that I thought and thought about it and I believe I thought of a way to "prove" we traveled to B&B yesterday.....

 ....if ya look close ya can see the love bugs we collected..........the season is just getting started so it will get worse, before it gets better....


----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## Mike CHS

Those bugs and hurricanes are at the top of the list of things I do not miss about living in Florida.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Just think of how many your truck killed


----------



## Baymule

Like I said.....WE MOVED!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Leftovers are gone, fingers are raw  was sooo dang yummy fred thank you.......


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> Leftovers are gone, fingers are raw  was sooo dang yummy fred thank you.......


Glad ya did!!....we'll do it again and ya may find some other stuff that will be as good....those are Joyce's favorite tho, but mine is ribs and we really like teriyaki steak too...so, ya won't get stuck on the same ol', same ol' and get tired of it....


----------



## CntryBoy777

@AmberLops we got the shampoo yesterday when we got home from @B&B Happy goats and gave Gabbie a bath with it, we got the gel today and used it on the bites and spots....both us and Gabbie can tell a difference already and her itching has subsided greatly....I know it is still early in using it for there to be any conclusion drawn, but we sure wanted to thank you and let ya know we have stopped pulling our hair out for the time being..........Thanks again to ALL with advice and the support!!............she is back to eating and has the energy of a 2yr old "pup" again.....


----------



## AmberLops

YAY!!!
So happy to hear that!! That stuff works wonders and i'm glad she's feeling like herself again!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad that Gabbie is feeling better!!


----------



## Baymule




----------



## Hens and Roos

Prayers for your friend and family.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have this break in the weather and wanted to take advantage of it, but had a couple of days that I just stayed in bed....felt okay, but just no energy.....like a "wrung out dish rag" as Mom would say...got up this morning with purpose and determination.........grabbed the chainsaw and cranked it up....a tank of fuel later and my arms were shaking, most of the cutting was above chest high so the circulation was hampered and hands were numb....it took the rest of the day for it to subside....but, have ya ever tried eating with your arms twitching and shaking?.....I was chasing my own hand around trying to grab a bite as it passed by..... ....what a really weird feeling that was....anyway, should be good tomorrow cause all the cuts are below waist high.....


----------



## Bruce

Don't over do it with the chainsaw Fred! Those suckers are dangerous enough when you aren't tired. I'm going to have to figure out a carry method for my saws. I have one "holster" on the tractor but the Echo is a beast and it gets tiring. Would like to carry both it and the Stihl so I can use the little one for limbing. Lots of what I cut down is small enough that the "limbs" are only an inch or three. 

I have this two purpose conundrum when I go out to mark trees. Want the big ones for cord wood but also want to open up around some midsize trees so they can grow better. But the little ones aren't worth the trouble to cut down for burning wood. How to spend my time????


----------



## CntryBoy777

They can be used for marshmellows and s'mores....


----------



## AmberLops

Be careful with that chainsaw! Those things scare the heck outta me!
How's Gabbie doing with her skin issues?


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> They can be used for marshmellows and s'mores....


Anything that small gets left in the woods!


----------



## CntryBoy777

AmberLops said:


> Be careful with that chainsaw! Those things scare the heck outta me!
> How's Gabbie doing with her skin issues?


Much better!!.....she has basically stopped scrathing and biting and all the spots are healing and growing hair again....no new spots for a couple of days now.....


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> Much better!!.....she has basically stopped scrathing and biting and all the spots are healing and growing hair again....no new spots for a couple of days now.....


 Good news!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I dumped my phone to the computer a couple of wks ago so I don't have any before pics to post with it.....but, we have been "chipping away" thru the weather in this area of the property....

 .....ya can at least see there is a shed, now....this is an area Joyce was pulling vines out of and the next would be looking to the left......
 ...have those trees on the ground and since I took these pics I cut up the tree top and the dead branches that had fallen and hung on other limbs......the next one shows the arc of Gabbie's dish and her path traveled to nab it......
 ....getting more light to the ground.....it may turn into a veggie garden, but we'll see by Jan and get started on some maters and squash....put down some beans and peas....each year is always an "experiment" cause ya are always tweaking or trying something different....something produces real well and something else won't grow no matter what ya do....before we moved in '06 we had fresh tomatos from March to Dec.....but, not off the same plant......always good to grow if ya can...fresh, canned, frozen....even dried will taste much better than any mess from a can.....Gabbie is back to being Gabbie!!.....we have cut back on the baths and she isn't scratching or biting and there are no new spots either......we did trim some of her topcaot and undercoat to allow the shampoo to fully contact the skin and make it easier to get her dry too.....
 ....we put the 1"comb on the clippers that is as good a job as we were willing to endure.....


----------



## farmerjan

So glad to hear that you got a handle on Gabbies' irritation problems.  I'm sure she appreciates it.  
Looks to me like you are making some good progress on the clearing out.  It will come as you said once the temps get a little more "friendly" to working outside as it is just too tiring to work in the heat with all the added humidity you have.  Starting a spot for a small garden can always "grow" into a bigger area.... just having the homegrown tomatoes will be enough on an inspiration to grow more.  I sure missed mine this past year,  would like to have a spot again next year but it will depend on my maybe finding somewhere else to be....


----------



## Baymule

I hope you bragged on how beautiful Gabbie looked after her haircut. You know, us girls like for our hair/fur to look pretty! 

Good job on the clearing, fall is here, but someone forgot to tell the heat!


----------



## Bruce

Glad Gabbie is better, poor girl. Yep, looks to be the clearing is enlarging. Of course when you are done that boat garden will be full force front and center when you look out back


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

I think that Mr. CntryBoy777 should paint "S.S. Minnow" on the side of that boat and have a Gilligan's Island party!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Is this what ya are talking about??.....

 ...........since there is a fire rescue training center about 5blks from us, I'm gonna offer it to them for use of training if they would like to have it.........it was back in the mid 70s when I volunteered for a resecue squad that worked with sheriff's dept on covering accidents across the county.....we had to train for different situations and learn to manipulate the tools used....I don't have a problem donating it, but no equipment to move it....so if they want and can use it they can come get it.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

This area is behind what we are working on now, but ya can see Joyce has gotten a start on it....just about everything from ground to knee is dewberries....the big tree in back is in front of the power lines, so on our property.......
 .....this is the NW corner, the center is back behind the shed....
 ......and then the other corner where the boat is....at least we can make some headway and see some progress.....


----------



## farmerjan

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> I think that Mr. CntryBoy777 should paint "S.S. Minnow" on the side of that boat and have a Gilligan's Island party!


----------



## Bruce

Maybe @B&B Happy goats would lend you a few goats to help clear that out. You could put them on a tie out.


----------



## Mini Horses

farmerjan said:


> I sure missed mine this past year, would like to have a spot again next year



Me too!   Even if it is just tomato in a bucket plants.

Country -- it's looking good!  You two have accomplished a lot....a LOT!   It's a work in progress, like life.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, it is still wide open back there...and we see deer, coons, and possums regularly....and Huge owls....not to mention so many "toxic" plants....I sure wouldn't want to be resonsible for that.........thought I saw a bobcat the other day and there are black bear around too....panthers and Gators!!.....


----------



## Bruce

That is a lot of large wildlife for an area with a fair number of houses!


----------



## Baymule

Animals learn to adapt. They just make allowances for their human neighbors, especially since humans bring food-cats, dogs, chickens, sheep, goats, etc.


----------



## CntryBoy777

North of us, "as the crow flies", is a bunch of open area with a concrete plant and mines close by.....and to the NE there are a couple of wildlife refuges.....we are located on the fringes of civilization....which is E, S, and W from here.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I dunno if ya "see things" my way much....but, we had a "jolly time" today with our "doins".....got the hung dead limb freed up and we were able to finish burning the pine tree top today.....I had a "special piece" of wood that had to get to the fire.....

 ....if ya can expand the pic look at the outter edge of the middle log....the carpenter ants were "boilinng out the holes and running around the sides....we having an ant slaughter underway.....
A whole lot of "environmental changes" are being made to the "status quo" that has been taking place here....between the palmetto bugs, spiders, ants, and skeeters.....we will not be "accomodating" any longer...........plenty more to cut, but some of this stuff I've been waiting to get to doing, for so long, it has felt good marking something off the "list" for sure....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That's  awesome,  ...it sure is a good feeling getting that "list" worked on  
and killin pesty critters, that's  the iceing on the cake. .....Great job you two.


----------



## Mike CHS

You two are making great progress.  I have reached the point that when I go out in the morning, I have no idea what I'm going to do until I start doing whatever it is.    Mostly cutting trees since I don't have to do many hours of mowing recently.


----------



## Baymule

Toss their home on the burn pile and the bugs go away!


----------



## AmberLops

That's great!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Lets just say there is some serious "snap, crackle, pop" going on and we ain't talking cereal, either....


----------



## AmberLops

CntryBoy777 said:


> Lets just say there is some serious "snap, crackle, pop" going on and we ain't talking cereal, either....


----------



## Bruce

I didn't see any ant but the whole outer part of the piece was sure punky.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Mr. @CntryBoy777,

Have you been able to work on your drainage problems yet?  You and Miss Joyce are making great progress on your place.  With it about to start cooling down, maybe you will be able to get even more things done before the body starts letting you know it's time to quit for the day.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## CntryBoy777

Had Gabbie out earlier and she had to check out some of the work being done.....

  
....ya can also see the change of level down the back of house to the lower side of property.....I've been debating on pulling the gutters down and dealing with the dripline....there are different ways to deal with it, but we don't want the same thing all the way around the house....so, will have plant areas to handle it.....heck, when I bought my first house and had 2 daughters...I planted holly bushes with the largest points on the leaf.....along their bedroom windows....


----------



## CntryBoy777

We took the day off here today and just relaxed....I did cut down a pecan tree and a few others yesterday.....nothing over 5"dia.....got more to do, but a break is good too.........Gabbie is trying to adjust to shorter daylight hrs, cause we have to "fit in" the regular routine....and several have asked us about her destroying furniture?.....not at all, even being left for 10+hrs she won't.....we do provide "alternatives"......
 .....we stopped at save a lot and brought boxes home.....Gabbie loves ripping cardboard, limbs, and pinecones...oh, and her toys....she is never a problem.....


----------



## Bruce

I have a whole lot of cardboard boxes I need to cut up and recycle. The trash/recycle company reuired them to be 2'x2' or less. Maybe Gabbie could do the cutting up part!


----------



## CntryBoy777

They can come in real "handy" in garden areas and the all paper feed sacks.....heck, put it in the compost, especially in drier times....the cardboard will absorb and hold moisture for longer when it is watered......ya can cover weeds with them and they will smother most plants.....we learned here the first time to shred newspaper in the holes with the compost and plants.....when we pulled up the plant at seasons end the roots were all thru the paper.....course, if ya have wet weather ya could use it for slick areas for footing to....I even keep some in the truck in case I have to change a tire or something......I don't get up and down like I used to, so it keeps me from kneeling on whatever ya find along a roadside....saves the clothes, also.....and if there is anything else....I'd say it makes great fire starting material too....


----------



## farmerjan

All paper, cardboard, newspaper, feed bags are used in the garden or the paper is shredded for the chicken house. I use a crosscut shredder and the pieces are fairly small, mix in some shavings and the chickens really are very happy.  The leaves will be falling soon and all that are dry, will get bagged and kept for the chickens for the winter.  They love to pick through them in the coop when there is snow or cold rain. and find some little pieces of grass or bugs. 
If I mow the lawn, and it gets dry and I remow a few days later and bag it, mixed in with the leaves, the chickens really like it.  Mixed in with savings to give it more bulk and carbon,  it is super to use on the garden.  You just keep adding to it over the winter and here, gives them insulation against the cold,  in a "deep litter" type thing.  You don't have to clean them all winter, or maybe just under the roost poles, and you are adding in alot of minerals and such that the leaves have from the trees deep root systems that bring them up.  

I also keep a couple of pieces of cardboard behind the seat of the vehicles to use to kneel on or such, if there is a flat or something that falls and rolls under the vehicle and I have to get down on my hands and knees.  The getting down isn't so bad, it's the getting up.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Have you been able to work on your drainage problems yet?


We have....but, we haven't...........we are narrowing down on the "options" and when the temps do give us a break, then we will get to some changes.....I still have trees to cut before I can adress the worst area....I've got to recover the septic area and get that done properly and then figure on where the sitting area will be.....and draining that water to the garden....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Joyce said something to me about boxes.....I told her that we could use those on the briars and weigh em done we have logs, blocks and concrete slabs....that will be part of the garden so the boxes can be multi use and purpose.....something else it is good for is oil or fluid leaks....it can keep drips from ground or concrete.....


----------



## AmberLops

Good ideas for the cardboard!
How's Gabbie's skin looking?


----------



## Baymule

We pick up triple thick pumpkin boxes from a nursery every year about this time. They are the best!


----------



## CntryBoy777

AmberLops said:


> Good ideas for the cardboard!
> How's Gabbie's skin looking?


She still has very few spots that are healing, but for the most part she is over the situation....it may take a bit for her to fully recover her fur, but she is shedding her topcoat now....it may not take very long, but she is back to "full power" for sure....we have stopped the baths and she is over-joyed for that.....


----------



## Hens and Roos

Glad to hear she is improving!


----------



## RollingAcres

Glad to hear that Gabbie is doing better and is almost over her skin situation.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I hooked the phone up to the puter and got a couple of before pics of the areas we have been working on.....before....

 
.....after...
 .....at least we can see "progress".....and this is an area that I am still working on....
 .....there is a 6"dia camphor tree right behind the palmetto....and this is the higher area that has to be adressed for the waterflow situation....this is where the pecan trees are located, too.....why people would plant a huge tree so close to a house like a nut tree, just puzzles me...........anyway, we will keep working as we can and keep making "headway".....


----------



## Baymule

a pecan tree! I wish I had one!


----------



## Bruce

Apparently you can have @CntryBoy777's though I suspect  you would have to pick it up.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I hate to cut them, but they are too close to the house and "power in" lines to the house. They certainly were never treated and are covered in webworms....which crawl on the house to spin their cocoons.....they are about 4-5"diam trees right now, but being from Mississippi...I know they reach 60-70' high, with spread too.....I don't mind having a pecan, but not dropping their debris on the roof of the house....not to mention drawing squirrels to the attic.....so, they gotta go.....Bay ya'd be better served just buying them over there.........we would sure love a visit!!....but think we could find a much Better reason for it......


----------



## Mini Horses

CntryBoy777 said:


> but some of this stuff I've been waiting to get to doing, for so long, it has felt good marking something off the "list" for sure....



It's been waiting since WAY BEFORE you bought the place!!

Pat yourselves on the back!  Fine job.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks @Mini Horses !!.....in amongst our "doings" here we have discussed many things, and I told Joyce today that I'm actually glad we left.....and came back to this area.....our "life" came to a screeching halt back in '05....and we were needed to help Mom and Dad....we did that, and were glad to tend to them.....now, we were brought back here....very similar "conditions".....a better house, but less land.....don't think that it will get boring.....we like to work on plant areas and gardens are in my "blood".....plus, we like unusual plants and always work them into beds......we'll just see what we can find,....and the garden will be a bit unusual to say the least, but I think it will workout pretty good......when I get started working on it, I will start a "thread" on it so it will document the experiment and discussions and corrections.....I'm gonna do it in raised beds.....so, may be interesting to follow along with....all I'm saying is sand as soil is a bottomless, endless "money pit".....it will leach and devour anything ya add to it and scream for more....plus dealing with the ants and such.....we are gonna use haybales for raised beds....there are plenty of places around to get stall cleanings, barn scrapes, or wood chips already composted.....just come get it....so, gonna grow in that, between haybales with landscape cloth underneath it, this will keep the weeds out, but won't stop drainage......anyway, I was wanting to share with all of ya that have been keeping up with us thru all the mess that we have moved on and really Appreciate the support, prayers, advice and concern we received.....also, for those that are in similar situations or find yourself in one....things really do get better, and ya really can move on and make it thru.....but, ya just gotta keep pushing forward.....cause looking back is a waste of time, energy, and usually money......


----------



## Bruce

Your raised bed and hay bale garden plan sounds like a good one. That sand is amazing, I am surprised anything grows in it. I guess the plants live more on the humidity than groundwater. And the FREE composted wood chips, barn scrapings, stall cleanings   Keep layering that stuff on and the plants will be very happy and the weeds that try to set foot will be easily removed.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was working pretty much all day in the area where I dropped a camphor tree a couple of wks ago....if ya look close on the bottom right ya will see a set of ears.....

 ......came across a couple of more carpenter ants hills and won the "battles".....it is a lot of green wood and it sure doesn't burn like dry....I try to mix it so it will burn faster, but Joyce has burned most of what we had in several areas....still have some, but have to cut it in other areas and then haul it.....here is another of Gabbie "pointing"....I am holding the dish in my hand......
 ....she is the ever "active" girl........ @Bruce I think it will work and may be something for ya to consider....beats waiting for the soil to warm and thaw and ya could increase your harvest season.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got a pic today to share.....
 ....for those that may not know, this is the tuber for greenbriar.....when they get "established" the tubers bind together and form a solid mat, I removed one of those at our 1st house down here....it was 2'x3' and about 8-12" deep.....I do enjoy burning them and it is much easier to dig them in sand than clay, I tell ya.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I have been using my front end loader to dig them out on my fence line the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Baymule

I HATE GREEN BRIARS! When we chop them down, the sheep will keep them eaten down, they will eventually die. 

If you are going to cut down a pecan tree, at least keep the wood for BBQ.


----------



## CntryBoy777

One thing is for sure....no matter the "method" used, if'n ya don't get em....they will surely "return"..........I need a field "drag"....like we used on the ball fields.....that way I could use the rider to pull it and smoth out the sand some....we are sinking ankle deep in it......


----------



## Bruce

I'm glad we don't have green briars!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Gabbie got a bone today..........it is the biggest one she has ever had....she was a bit unsure about it and wanted me to hold it while she checked it out....she doesn't want to get in trouble for breaking something......
 .....she hasn't made a bunch of headway on it yet, but she is sleeping next to it tonite so it won't be bothered by Calli......
We did get some rain this evening and it is suppose to hang around for a couple of days....there is tropical moisture coming up from the Carribean....they are calling for temps to be back to 90 by the wknd....we can sure use it, but being dry was sure nice too.....


----------



## AmberLops

Aw! She's so adorable. She's checking it out for sure


----------



## Bruce

That should keep her busy for some time.


----------



## Baymule

I just used the last of my soup bones for the dogs. Been trying to use up "big" packages in the freezer, making room for 6 lambs going to slaughter in a month. So my poor puppies will have no bones until next month. I get lamb shanks for the dogs, it's a good hard leg bone with meat attached. 

That is one gi-normous bone! I know she is really enjoying that!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It has been a very busy couple of days and I had to take yesterday off to catch up on some rest....I spent friday nite at Barb and Leon's place getting on the road real early saturday morning, headed to Mike and Teresa's place....we made pretty good time in getting Mel transferred....and it was as enjoyable a time as it could've been given the "reason" for the trip, but everything went extremely well and the hospitality at both places was above and beyond pleasant.....I was thrilled to be able to help out with it and got to play with Lance and Sassy and Puddy.....of course Mel was the focus of the trip, but he presented no problem or difficulty even from the start, so that put all parties at ease and made the trip less tense....the food at both places was superb!!........however, it was a bit tough going from high 80s to 34 literally overnite....and having thick frost on the windshield to clear off before heading home sunday morning...........I certainly wasn't wearing shorts to say the least.........I know after spending a couple of days locked in a vehicle, putting up with me was trying for Barb.....I was able to put a smile or 2 on her face and she didn't threaten to leave me behind when I had to take a "bathroom break".....so, she must have been okay with my company....I don't think she doubts my driving ability and even heard some of my "road stories"....well, I can't swear her hearing bud was turned on, but she did nod and offerred comments...........all in all it was a good Safe trip and it is always a pleasure to spend time at @Mike CHS and Barb's company made the trip seem pretty short and the ride was a real hoot.....Thanks to both of ya for allowing me to be a part and witness of Mel's "transition" and he is such a great Boy!!......


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Fred, you crack me up .....you had some great stories,.... your driving skills are outstanding.....
And I can't  thank you enough for all the help you have given us with this transition  and road trip.....you are certinally the living proof of  a true friend ........my sincere  thanks to you and Joyce


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh!!....here's "proof".....

 ....this was the intial meeting of Maisy and Mel....not a growl, snarl, or bark from either....and they ran side by side around the perimeter of the paddock..........if ya will notice, Mike isn't wearing shorts either.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> Fred, you crack me up .....you had some great stories,.... your driving skills are outstanding.....
> And I can't  thank you enough for all the help you have given us with this transition  and road trip.....you are certinally the living proof of  a true friend ........my sincere  thanks to you and Joyce


Ya and Leon ain't too "shabby" either.......


----------



## Baymule

Good friends. Good food. Good company. And a couple of fantastic dogs.


----------



## Bruce

Is Maisy saying "what the heck are you doing with your nose up under my tail?!?" ?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw @Bruce they were just talkin "dawg".....


----------



## Bruce

Which starts with butt sniffing


----------



## AmberLops

I'm so glad that Mel's transition went so well!
You guys all did an amazing job helping eachother


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Fred, do you want a gate just like we have out front.???...I think it is 12 foot...could be 14....i forgot we have a extra one


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure!!....always nice to have gates in the fence....I have a couple of places it would "fit" into plans....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Awesome


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oooops!!....I almost forgot....guess "who" turned 2yrs old today.......

 .....ya can see her topcoat growing back....she was shedding it anyway....she is as active as ever and she is maturing into a listener, but still likes to talk back some....she has done it since she was born, and the reason we call her Gabbie..........the weather is fixing to cool off some...down to the low 80s....so, will get some fuel pushed thru the saw and get some measurements "staked" for some corner posts.....I'm gonna get a couple of "stretches" placed to make it easier to contain her from the road....while we are working to get it completed.....when I was in the 4th grade, my dog was hit by a dump truck on a gravel road...right in front of me....she was a gsd also, so I get a bit ancey when she is off lead in the front yard.....so I'm gonna get that area done first....I really can't wait to get started....but we are almost there....there will be big "changes" coming as we "mold" the Lazy A** Acres here....


----------



## Baymule

Fall, winter and spring are for working outside! Summer-go hug your AC!


----------



## AmberLops

She is such a pretty girl! Happy birthday Gabbie!


----------



## Bruce

Happy birthday Gabbie! Sorry I didn't remember and send you a present.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Happy B'day to Gabbie!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I had Gabbie out earlier and noticed the loquats are just starting to push bloom buds out and after this storm moves thru and out we have a decent break in the weather coming....if it holds off raining tomorrow I'll get some cutting done with the saw, need to do some raking and then mowing..........I thought I'd share just what it is like to sit behind Gabbie and to be "protected" from the game fowl in the distance.....
 .......couldn't feel any Safer, I tell ya!!.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

CntryBoy777 said:


> .couldn't feel any Safer, I tell ya!!.....


Yep - I'd feel the same way!


----------



## Mini Horses

TWO YEARS ? ! ? !    Are you sure?   It seems not.  

BUT then I think about all the things that have transpired and yep, been a long time now.  Guess I just want to remember the good times … like your recent house purchase!!     I am just thrilled that thru all the turmoil, things have worked out well.

Your new fence is awaited, Gabbie girl!!  Happy Birthday.


----------



## Bruce

She's the best!


----------



## AmberLops

Gabbie makes me want to get a GSD


----------



## CntryBoy777

....Hey everyone!!..........don't tell Pops that I'm using his phone, while he is in the shower............he has filled me in on a few things and tho I'm still a young'un.....I just wanted to have my say....first off, things are changing around here and we are finally getting outside more.....right up my "alley".........when pops uses that saw things seem to "disappear".....and just between us, I overheard pops talking about posts and stuff.....all I know is that I have way more ground to cover..........I'll sure be glad to finally chase those squirrels...for Real!!.........I did want to give a shoutout to ALL of ya, no matter how many legs ya got....I understand was missing everybody and will bring ya an update later.....gotta Go!!.....


----------



## Bruce

Good thing Gabbie uses her paws and not her teeth to post!


----------



## AmberLops

Adorable!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

....Hey ALL!!....
Got some news....Pops told me the first thing he has to do is clear out these trees in the front yard....
 ....this is the area that I get in trouble for cause the neighbors let their dog run loose, and I run it back to their house....across the road.......I try to "control" myself, but only protecting my property.......anyway we went out "measuring" today to find the property lines....at least that is what was said....it's all "greek" to me....today was an exciting day!!.....it stopped raining, wasn't hot, and I found a dead rat for mom this morning, but by the time I got back to it Pops had gotten rid of it........oh, and I helped Mom find some sticks for the burn pile....I will "bark" at ya later.....Gabbie.....


----------



## Bruce

Oh boy, Gabbie running room!!! 
Too mad Mom didn't get to receive her gift, I'm sure she would have been REALLY appreciative!! Come to think of it, I bet she was even more appreciative that Pops took it away.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I had a talk with Gabbie about using my phone......and we are working it out.........she is a great girl!!...

We were out and about today on some matters and were in the area of a nursery we wanted to checkout, so after business was handled we stopped by there....nice place and prices are reasonable....now Joyce spotted a shrimp plant to replace the one we left behind....I, on the other hand, found some ornamental gingers.....when we checked our "pocket funds"....more in the bank...we only had cash for 1 3gal container.....so, guess ya know I have to go back for some gingers..........we are suppose to have decent weather here tomorrow, but only the 1 day, then temps going up...gonna cut most of the trees in the front yard....not the main line of bushes and huge trees.....this will clear the area for a fenceline.........gotta get started moving some dirt, too.....
 ..............


----------



## Bruce

Careful you only cut the trees


----------



## Baymule

A shrimp plant! We had those at a house we lived in when I was a kid. They make a pretty plant.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We've had em at every place since we have been together and have ended up leaving them behind....on our 3acres we had, we left several of 3 different kinds....so, it is like a "tradition" with us now, I guess.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not much going on right now, I've procrastinated on cutting the trees out front, but will get it done over the weekend. Today we had to go out and get Gabbie her license and since we were half way to the nursery, well, we went and got the ginger plants and looked at citrus trees....we went to pay for the gingers and saw a bouganvilla that caught both of our eye and the price was right, so we brought it home too.....

 .....the ginger foliage is annual and it dies back and returns in spring....which is March here....and tho the foliage isn't really spectacular, the blooming of it is.....
 ....the pot we picked out is splitting from the amount of roots it has...we paid the price for a 3gal pot, but got a 5gal amount....we will have to split it up when we get it in the ground..........something else that bas been happening here is the neighbor across the street, whose pooch Gabbie ran back out of our yard and to the house, has started walking the basset hound on our side of the road right in front of the house, but close to the road in the ROW ground and lingers around while Gabbie is going nuts in the window. The guy must be a real dunce or he is baiting her to come charge the pooch and him again....tho, now he has it on a lead and not loose running around. I don't plan on saying anything, but when the fence goes up, I won't deter Gabbie from being there barking....I told Joyce he is probably wanting her to charge again and will try to take us to court. This is why I decided to go ahead and get the tags....plus we are going to get video of him parading in front of the house. He does it to another neighbor on the backside of his property....they have a fence and a border collie mix dog....he will stand and keep his dog right close to the fence while the border collie mix runs the fence barking. He won't be able to do that here, cause I'm not fencing the property line, so he will have to come on the property to do that and that would be trespassing. There was a neighbor at DD4's house that had a poodle and when Gabbie would be running in the backyard, it would bark continuously and he brought it out one day and said they need to socialize.....well, after his dog quit listening to him and kept running the fence and barking....he gave up....Gabbie loved running the fence, but wasn't barking.....


----------



## Baymule

We have a family of idiot neighbors, man wife and 14 year old son. They have a dog that they would walk on other neighbors property to let it poop. Discussions were held, no trespassing signs went up and there might have been mention of "target practice." The boy would come around the corner, walk the dog right down our fenceline with our GP's going nuts. I went out there and told him that the dogs could jump the fence and would kill his dog if he brought it so close to the fence again. I told him to go across the road with his dog, I wasn't nice about it. Nobody likes this family, they stay to themselves, the man is a jerk. The boy and his friends went on the property next to us, so I went over there and told them to get off and stay off. Then I texted the owner and he put up no trespassing signs. 

Make sure that your fence is high enough to keep Gabbie IN the fence or put a strand of electric on the inside, where a stupid neighbor would have to reach over the fence to touch it.


----------



## Bruce

There are jerks everywhere unfortunately.


----------



## AmberLops

That's terrible...i don't understand what people like that are thinking 
Good idea with the video tape!


----------



## CntryBoy777

I better get an update in before the "upgrade" takes place tonite....it may be a bit before I figure things out enough to post again. We are still breaking records here with temps and suppose to get another break this weekend. I still haven't gotten to the trees out front yet....too dang hot, even in the morning....it was 84 with a realfeel of 96 this morning at 9am....I took Gabbie out and she wanted to walk around for awhile, but I had to cut it short...I was getting light headed and dizzy from the heat and humidity, I didn't figure that it was safe to use the saw in that condition..........she wanted to stay out, because there were neighbors having hedges trimmed and another was having a huge arm cut on a mammoth oak tree....she wanted to make sure they didn't invade our property with those noisy things they were toting...........she is very particular about that....and she has become extra sensitive on the yard out front and constantly looks for the across the street pooch when we go on "patrol".........Joyce separted the gingers from the busted pot into 4 of the same sized pots, and she trimmed a couple of pieces off the bouganvilla and is propagating them..........I need to get more trees down so we can get some of these we have in the ground.....BBQ'd some chicken legs on the grill and Joyce made some homemade baked beans to go with em........turned out really good....
 ....only had 3 of them left, but they won't be around for long either....only a half cup of beans to go with them....we'll have to flip to see who gets those.........rumor has it that this section we are in, may be taken into the city limits before very long....saw some men walking the streets and measuring distances....city emblems on the vehicles....haven't heard anything definite, but at the rate the population is growing, it isn't surprising....anyway, guess we will have to wait and see, but if it does, it could be beneficial to us if we can afford the taxes.........and if I don't get back for a bit, don't worry, I will get a message to ya thru others that I have contact with aside from the site.........here's one to tide ya over....
  
Bonus pic....the stick got in the way of her dish, she left it in pcs..........


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I was getting light headed and dizzy from the heat and humidity, I didn't figure that it was safe to use the saw in that condition


I'm glad you weren't so light headed that you did something dangerous!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Going outside to feed,  ugh. ...breathing is like trying to breath under  water, ......dang....you could drown it's  so freakin humid out


----------



## Bruce

Not here!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Bruce said:


> Not here!!


 won't be any snow here either


----------



## Mike CHS

It's supposed to be in the low 30's for the next several days here.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mike CHS said:


> It's supposed to be in the low 30's for the next several days here.



I bet Mel is loving  the cooler weather ! .......guess you will have to turn your heat on inside for awhile


----------



## Bruce

Supposed to be a pretty static high 50's low 60's until Friday morning. And raining. And windy, 14 hours of higher gusts ramping up from mid 20s at 4 AM Friday, expecting a gust of 51 MPH at 11 AM, then slowing.


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> I bet Mel is loving  the cooler weather ! .......guess you will have to turn your heat on inside for awhile



The house heat has been on for a bit but set low.  We have heat lamps and wind breaks set up for the outside critters.  I have been putting Animal Crackers in a different pocket every time I go down to see them and some of the antics they go through while trying to decide which pocket has the treats is funny.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Does Mel like the animal crackers ?


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> Does Mel like the animal crackers ?



He loves those things,    He just about rolls me over when I'm sitting on the shop door threshold trying to figure out where they are.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mike CHS said:


> He loves those things,    He just about rolls me over when I'm sitting on the shop door threshold trying to figure out where they are.



 that's  awesome ! l....absolutely  love it, I am so happy that you are having that special relationship  with Mel...isn't  it awesome how he can read people and just know your heart and just become a part of you , he certainly  isn't  a ordinary  boy ....he's just pure love on four big feet


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I KNOW I sound like a goof when I talk about Mel, but when your with him and he becomes comfortable at his home..... he is like no other dog I have ever met.....he is just amazing...I know @Mike CHS will agree


----------



## Mike CHS

B&B Happy goats said:


> I KNOW I sound like a goof when I talk about Mel, but when your with him and he becomes comfortable at his home..... he is like no other dog I have ever met.....he is just amazing...I know @Mike CHS will agree



Absolutely.  In the last week he has assumed a more aggressive posture around the pasture.  He alerts more than normal and it's like he has found that he can be in charge.   It is mostly posturing since if I go out, he breaks off and looks for attention.


----------



## CntryBoy777

In the short time that I've actually, in person, been aquainted with Mel he is an amazing Boy....I really even to hate to call him a dog or animal, even though I know he is....I have had talks with him and he responded to much of what was said, just simply Amazing!!....I am truly betwixt sad for @B&B Happy goats , and ecstatic for @Mike CHS , I am just Thankful that he remains with the BYH family and we can continue keeping up with his "activities".....Joe was a true "ambassador" for BYH and he never complained, to me in our conversations, about a single member here....not once....he actually entertained the thought of having regional "get to gathers" for members to "meet and greet" during each year.....it isn't that Mel was Joe's dog that gives Mel the concern and interest....because Mel stands on his own, no matter who his "keeper" is and he is truly outstanding....and it does give us confirmation of how special the whole litter and breeding really was and the lines that he comes from....I for one, believe in giving kudos to @Southern by choice for that and the foundation that was established from the beginning that each has contributed to Mel's life and developement....he truly is a great LGD, but so much more than that, too!!.....


----------



## Baymule

Mel is an outstanding individual. When we went to visit Joe, I'd hug and love on Mel. He knew I was a soft touch. LOL I am glad that he is happy.


----------



## Mike CHS

Mel has reached the point where his personality is really coming out. When I go see them he acts like a puppy and just wants to be loved on.


----------



## Bruce

You sure that isn't due to the animal crackers in your pocket?


----------



## Mike CHS

Bruce said:


> You sure that isn't due to the animal crackers in your pocket?



When he wants a treat, he does a "sit" so I assume Joe or Barb did that also.  He has Maisy responding to a "sit" command better than she did before.  

Mel has started howling in response to the train whistles when a train goes around our place.


----------



## Bruce

That may not be a habit you will appreciate. Mel, the train is OK! And it is bigger than you, don't aggravate it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Mike CHS said:


> When he wants a treat, he does a "sit" so I assume Joe or Barb did that also.  He has Maisy responding to a "sit" command better than she did before.
> 
> Mel has started howling in response to the train whistles when a train goes around our place.


Mel was taught (along with Missy and Sophie) to sit for a treat. ....MEL may be howling at the noise of the train, his ears are very sensitive and he doesn't  like loud sounds. He had a ear infection a while ago, could possibly  have one again...your nose will tell you and he will pull away if you hold his ears.


----------



## farmerjan

Bruce said:


> You sure that isn't due to the animal crackers in your pocket?


I'm sure the animal crackers don't hurt any!!!!!


----------



## Mike CHS

We already checked his ears and he doesn't seem to be in any distress.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It seems the older I get and with the advancement in "technology", I become a bigger "bah humbug" than ever before.....I just wonder why people can't just be content with things as they are/were? It seems everything in life is constantly messed with and is sold as "improved, new, or better". This covers everything from education to breakfast cereal and all that is between. Yeh, the "way of the world" continues to be disillusioned with the so-called "progress" and the "keeping up with the Joneses" runs rampant thru "society". As technology changes and is promoted, what is "new" today is "behind times" in 3-6mnths. This creates changes faster and sooner than most care to keep up with; it isn't about an "old dog learning new tricks", but one just being satisfied with the way something is already. Unfortunately, it is the younger generations that make the decisions and the older are left to "deal or leave". It reminds me of the changes in children when opening presents at a b'day party.....use to be when ya unwrapped one ya were thankful and couldn't wait to play with it...even before the others were opened....now, they could care less about the unwrapped one and quickly grab the next one. When the last one is opened they are upset there aren't more and rarely play with any of them. Always expecting "bigger and better" the next time and wanting more expensive, but after the "new wears off" they leave it behind.
I'm not upset, but really disappointed that the "gathering place" has been "redecorated" to the point that it is hardly recognized anymore.....course, I don't hang around for the "decor", but for the "company of Friends" that are found here.....it reminds me of an old song.....






I really would like to have it the way it was, but it is the people that keep me here....  ....but, I Ain't wearing a suit and tie....ya can count on That!!....


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

@CntryBoy777 Amen!!
What did you do with those swing'n doors?


----------



## CntryBoy777

HomeOnTheRange said:


> @CntryBoy777 Amen!!
> What did you do with those swing'n doors?


It seems that the hinges are about all that is left.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, what's been going on here?.....Well, we had a break in the weather this past wknd and we took advantage of it and enjoyed....some of it...🤗....

.....I ran across a slab of small bone ribs and had to get them....they were really Good!!.....
I also broke out the saw and did some cutting out front.....
.....we have been moving it to the back here and there, thru the warmth and humidity....have another break coming this wknd, so will get more done.....Fall is to arrive come next wednesday and hopefully we can "move right along" with getting stuff done outside.....The neighbor across the road, has complied with Joyce's request, but Gabbie is still on "ready" when she is out front on our "patrol walks"..........she has gained her weight and hair back and is struggling to adjust to the time change and fewer daylight hrs....as we all know, the animals "run on" sun time....and it is usually us that have the issues of "adjusting".....cause we don't "comply" to the "routine"...........I don't have any new Gabbie pics yet, but will get some to post, shortly......


----------



## Baymule

Ribs and saws! Sounds like a great day! A little by little, you and Joyce will get it cleared, it already looks so much nicer!


----------



## Bruce

Those ribs looks really tasty! Are you dragging the cut trees out back with the mower?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw Bruce, not using the tractor.....I don't have any attachment for it to do that with, yet....so, I'm using Joyce's legs..........she has "energy to burn" each day, so if I cut it to "her size".....she hauls it to the burn area.....I do want to get a wagon or cart to hook up to the rider to pull things around with, but can use the $$ in other areas right now, that will be a better use for us....tracking down the best price for hay bales in the area for a garden and fencing supplies....I have a "promise" to fulfill for Gabbie and us.....


----------



## Bruce

I was thinking a rope tied to the back of the mower and pulling the trees/branches. That is how I get trees I've cut out of the woods and to the field where I can cut them to 8' lengths to be carried with the forks up to the "processing" area.


----------



## Baymule

We had one of those lawn mower type trailers and had no mower to hitch it to. It sat on our property at our old house for years, don't even remember where we got it, but we brought it with us when we moved. Our friend and neighbor Robert, rode over one day on a John Deere riding mower to show us that "we" now had a mower-his son in law got a new one. We gave him the trailer and he uses it all the time. They are handy to have.


----------



## Bruce

Good trade but now you have no trailer!


----------



## Baymule

We didn’t trade anything. Robert got a mower and was proud to show it to us. We have free use of it anytime we want and he has keys to our tractor. Since we had the little lawnmower trailer, we gave it to him.


----------



## Bruce

I see, so if you want to use the trailer you have to go to Robert's to get the mower anyway so he might as well keep the trailer at his house.


----------



## Mike CHS

Having neighbors that are also friends is almost always a winner.  The friend we bought our winter hay from stores it in his big hay barn and delivered two bales to our fields a few minutes ago.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I hope you will think about  some KC ducklings...I think I have found a drake, will know tommrow.....could start hatching some outvthis winter...just sayin, lol


----------



## CntryBoy777

I really appreciate the very kind thought and gesture....truly, I do....however, there are many reasons for our decision of embracing the "status quo" and it is highly doubtful that it will change....we just know that getting started with anything more than plants is not what either of us have any intention of at this time....Gabbie and Callie are plenty to deal with and our myriad of problems....we feel that "chapter" of our lives has ended and prefer to not pick it back up in this "chapter"......it is like having kids.....ya Love em and all, but when they leave and the adjustments are made....ya sure don't want to do it all over again.....ya sure don't mind the grandkids, but they aren't 24/7/365, either.....we've been through a whole lot in our 20yrs together and this last "punch" has taken quite a bit of "steam from the sail".....not to mention the health decreasing.....so, we are fairly "set" in our position and though our memories give us smiles.....we prefer to only deal with them, than any new ones being made.....maybe if I had a better future it would be different, but since not, there isn't enough energy to change my mind.....


----------



## Baymule

Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Well then , you will just have to continue getting your critter fix here when you and Joyce visit !


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I'm  counting down the days till our turkey day visit....bbq turkey, yummy


----------



## Baymule




----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> I'm  counting down the days till our turkey day visit....bbq turkey, yummy


We are too!!.....it will be a good visit and I'm sure it will be a Fun time.....  .....been overcast, damp, and cool the past 3 days here....wouldn't be too bad if some sun would push thru the thick clouds, but aches and pains have us staying inside.....tho, the AC isn't running so the "pocket" feels Good!!....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> We are too!!.....it will be a good visit and I'm sure it will be a Fun time.....  .....been overcast, damp, and cool the past 3 days here....wouldn't be too bad if some sun would push thru the thick clouds, but aches and pains have us staying inside.....tho, the AC isn't running so the "pocket" feels Good!!....


Damp and cold here also, 71 inside and it feels cold ! ... guess you gotta live in Florida to understan that 71 can be cold


----------



## farmerjan

You turn off the AC so we can turn on the heat!!!!!!  It is 37 out there, was down right at 32 last night.  Need to get out and go check cows, take another roll when I go up the hill and put in the pasture where I keep my nurse cows and the first calf heifers are there.  I imagine they will go through one a day as there are 30 or so in there.  There is still a little grass, picking, but pretty much done for the grazing for the year.  Cloudy and very grey out there.  Hoping the sun will come out a bit.  @Mini Horses is getting more of the clouds and rain by the looks of it;  front moving up the coast but winds throwing clouds out this way.  At least no frozen waterers today.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have had 3 days of cooler temps with light showers at the beginning for a half inch of rain all day....much cooler winds...and no sun.....damp, cool, and windy will make any to seek "shelter".....  .....my phone has been messing up, is why I've been "spit-sparse"....here, lately...........I was walking Gabbie earlier and this weather doesn't have the joints, all working "properly" to begin with.....but, as we were coming in, I jammed my knee with the step down to the carport.....it is a "floating joint" with 40+ yrs of arthritis.....so, know I have to get this better....before I can "do"..........some sun would sure help eliminate the dampness and much more comfortable.....one thing about it tho,...we finally have cold water at the sink, and ya can take a Hot shower without sweating after ya get out.....


----------



## Baymule

71 can be cold because it is a wet cold. Your blood thermostat is set to an outside temperature of about a hundred or so, and sunshine! LOL I hope y’all have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Bruce

Take care of yourself Fred!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well....as Barb posted on her "thread"....we made a trip up to check on them, share some pizza and brought little Sophie back home with us.....she is a sweety!!.....it will take a couple of days for things to be "adjusted".....here is a couple of pics of the first nose touch.....and ya can see a bit of difference in size.....  ........


......here is one of "momma" laying down the "Law" to the young ladies.............this will give some size comparison to Gabbie's size and has gained her weight back.....and yeh, the "red Flag" is flying.......so, we are proud to Welcome Sophie to the Lazy A** Acres family.............and if I told that lady once....I told her a dozen more times to get her head down.....I even had to threaten to strap her to that table if she didn't......today's vist was like watching the opening of the "My Three Sons" show, for Barb....she was watching the shoes.....LOL!!!.....it was a great visit and was able to share a smile or 2, anyway.....and the fencing materials.....let us know if ya need us.....


----------



## farmerjan

So glad that you got to make the trip even though not for the original "Turkey" day.    Hope that all works out okay with Sophie and Gabby..... might be good that there is such a difference in them so that Gabby doesn't feel overly threatened with another dog as she might have if they were similiar.   
Happy Thanksgiving to you and Joyce   🦃 🦃 🦃 🦃 🦃


----------



## Baymule

Glad for Sophie and Gabbie, friends! Glad y’all got to visit with Barb and Leon, she better behave herself! Hope you and Joyce have a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Thanks  for the visit Fred and Joyce, routine areound here feels "diffrent"without Sophie.....but in a good way. MISSYis acting like nonthing is amiss...
We will do our turkey day as soon as I get the ""ok, heads up " from my Dr......


----------



## farmerjan

Hey there @CntryBoy777 , where have you been hiding?  Hope things are going okay for you......


----------



## Bruce

Just had a nice long talk with @CntryBoy777, called him for his birthday. He's still having phone issues but said to say Hey to everyone. He and Joyce are doing fine, Gabbie is still a great pet and protector.


----------



## Hens and Roos

Happy Birthday @CntryBoy777 !!


----------



## goatgurl

so glad to hear that, thanks for the update @Bruce, I've been worried about him since I hadn't any activity from him since I've been back the last couple of days.


----------



## Mini Horses

We miss you Country Boy!   Belated Happy B'Day.


----------



## Baymule

Thanks for the update Bruce.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Want to Thank everyone for the concern and well wishes!!....it has sure been a long time, but as usual with us, it hasn't been very boring around here....there is plenty to catch up on and some "adventures" to share....the new phone makes a world of difference and I will be posting again to catch ya up on thangs....Gabbie is doing well and so is Callie....yes!!...there will be pics..........just like all of ya, we haven't seen the likes of what is happening ever before....tho, for years we have been preparing for "social distancing".......when ya live in the "sticks" the only "rat race" is in the corn crib or feed trough...😂...we are fine on that front even tho we basically live "in town" now...the outskirts of a small town is just fine. I'll be looking in on things and attempting to get updated on many of ya while sharing our progress with things here during winter....it was 98 here this past wednesday, so progress will be slowing down very quickly.......I just wanted to stop in and say HI to All and can't wait to join in the "banter"....and as soon as I get better "aquainted" with the phone there'll be pics...I promise....


----------



## thistlebloom

Hi CntryBoy777, I snuck in while you were away, but have read many of your posts, so I'm looking forward to seeing you actively posting again.


----------



## farmerjan

SOOOOO GLAD to see your post.  Am looking forward to what all has been happening...... you will be able to  see that things have been interesting in my world too.  

Glad to know that everyone is safe and healthy there.....


----------



## Baymule

It sure is great to see you back here again! Been missing you!


----------



## Mike CHS

I was thinking it was about time to call again so I'm happy to see you back again.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Welcome back!


----------



## Mini Horses

Welcome back!!!   We've missed you and I'm glad you can post again.   Always enjoyed your antics.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Welcome back!  We have all missed you!  You can now bring us up-to-date on all of your adventures you and Miss Joyce had while you were away.


----------



## Bruce

Mike CHS said:


> I was thinking it was about time to call again so I'm happy to see you back again.


Me too!

Many  for Fred and Joyce and some pets for Gabbie. Nothing but a Hi for Callie because she wouldn't come out of hiding to even see me. I doubt she'd let me pet her now, maybe Fred or Joyce can do it for me.


----------



## CntryBoy777

......Hey Bruce!!...I have more area to patrol now and chase my favorite dish.......it has been Hot here, 98 just last week and not much outside time...remember ya are allowed here Anytime.........sorry bout that @Bruce but she insisted on getting her 2cents in.......the other phone was about fried and got even more difficult to deal with...certainly glad to get rid of it.........we have cleared a bunch off the backside of the property and have found 3 of the 4 corner markers....we had days in February that hit upper 80s and even 90s...so, not much winter here this year....hope all is well with you and yours up that way....


----------



## Bruce

98°F  
And it is still April!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have 3 bell pepper plants that Joyce "overwintered" in her vegetable spot....she had to pick some today to get weight of them off the plant...the recent downpours had them to the ground....
.....the 27 tomatoes all have blooms on tbem and almost as tall as the hog panels they are tied to....the plants with the maters are green beans.....
....the panels are about 6" above the ground....the recent rainwater has them going wild....til the other day, we haven't had any measurable rain since February....we have gotten about 4" with the latest barrage....  ....I'll post again about a Gabbie "adventure", she has matured into a really Good, spoiled girl....


----------



## Bruce

Gabbie spoiled??


----------



## farmerjan

Garden is looking good.  @B&B Happy goats  has mentioned that water had been scarce but that they had started getting some.  I so want a garden this year but will resign myself to getting surplus from the next door neighbor of my son who grows a big oe because he has nothing else to do and then tries to give it away to everyone....  If I do manage to move I won't have much time for a garden too so will try to just get as much stuff as I can and barter off some of the chickens that I raise.  At least I can do that and not feel like I am taking advantage. 
You mentioned that you found a couple of the "corners" of the property.  Are you hoping to have it eventually fenced around the perimeter?  
Still have the "SS MINNOW"  grounded in the backyard?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well @farmerjan the fence won't be around the perimeter of the property, but well within it....I want room to "tend to" the borders when needed cause there is a bunch of vegetation growth from bordering properties that are unoccupied....so, being able to not be hindered by fence or posts is a better choice....imo....as far as getting the fence up, it has stalled for several reasons...the biggest of which is not having a running vehicle to get supplies from store to home...we are riding bikes for groceries and stuff....the truck brokedown after I got 4 posts and there have been other things that have come along to "snatch" funds from the "kitty"....just the other day, a neighbor let us borrow his car to do some running...it got to 98 that day....and when we returned water was pouring out of the carport....yep, busted waterheater....so, accumulating funds for a vehicle suffers a setback....  ...the fence is further down the line now and if I hadn't already got the phone, I'd still be using the old one....it was the day I got it that we pulled up to water flowing....😁...in amongst all this we have the virus mess happening....ya just can't make this stuff up, I tell ya.....
Now as far as tbe SS Minnow goes, she is still here and is less covered than she was....I'm thinking of making a shooting gallery with it for bb guns....


----------



## farmerjan

I get the idea of having working space to get around the perimeter and keeping back encroaching  growth. 

 I also get that the vehicle situation.  I am STILL waiting on my car repair engine.... 2 warrantied engines -  50,000 miles or 5 years -  and neither was a good engine when it got here.... and a lawsuit that will cost more than the cost of the warrantied engine so not worth it..... getting one "rebuilt" from the 2 and costing more in the long run than a brand new one would have cost  direct from a manufacturer... Driving the truck which is a straight drive, is VERY DIFFICULT with the boot.... and I have a busted tail light and dent in the right back quarter panel when I couldn't get the clutch depressed fast enough in reverse here.... and unable to pop it out of reverse like I can out of forward gears...... so I am very careful where I drive it, and have learned a few tricks to get it into and out of gear so as to not do that again.... and have learned how to sit to be able to get the boot to push the clutch in easier.... I am not without a vehicle... but I can sympathize with some of the difficulties.

No you are right, you can't make this stuff up.  If you haven't read about my stay in the rehab,,,,, the "stalker" was something that was just beyond belief.... yes, I can smile about it now, but it was a little scary when you are sitting with a cast on the foot, and next to no mobility and having to use a wheelchair to get from bed to bathroom.... and anything else. 
Then the landlord's comments about the grass and maybe paying his son to use my mower as I am sitting in a full restrictive boot and not even asking how I was doing?????

Hope that you could get the water heater replaced..... and yeah, using the SS MINNOW as BB target practice just might help take out some of the frustration/aggressive/anger issues....


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....Hey Everybody!!!....I hope all are okay...been missin ya!!...Pops said I could tell ya about some fun I had several wks ago....well, ya know my job here is to protect Moms and Pops....and chase squirrels....  ....it was one afternoon and Moms and I were playing with the dish in the backyard....all of the sudden this teenager decided to walk across the property, heading towards the street behind the house.......well, I have ya know, I was on him like a duck on a June Bug....Moms hollared and he stood still with his hands "stretched to the sky"....saying sorry! I'm so sorry!!...I sat while Moms was givin' him an ear full....I can sure tell ya from the scent on the breeze that  he wet his britches........I haven't picked up his scent since....yall take care and we'll check with ya later with more "adventures".....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Good girl!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

@farmerjan back in '77 is when I had my knee surgery...left....I was in a plaster cast from hip to ankle and drove a car with a 3 on the column...I am over 6' tall and bad to pivot my foot on the heel so toes would get to the clutch, as my hip was halfway up the back of the bench front seat...it was a 2door...the tranny wouldn't shift without the clutch, so it was challenging driving in traffic...  ...had to wear the cast for 8wks and was in labor&delivery with it when 1st daughter was born.....now it just is barely functional...not enough ligaments and tendons left to even consider a replacement...if it goes out, the only remedy is having it removed...so it is what it is....sure hope yours goes well and is worth it in the long run.....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Did you get those thunderstorms  last night through this morning...they were really rockin it here


----------



## Baymule

Instead of shooting the SS Minnow with a BB gun, just take a swing at it from time to time with a big hammer. Whacking something is much more satisfying than pinging it with a BB. LOL


----------



## Bruce

True Bay, ping ping just doesn't cut it!

Good girl Gabbie, keep the folks safe. I guess the downside of clearing out all that growth makes it passable. Though I can't imagine walking the depth of your property to get to the other road without permission, it isn't just a 10' corner cut.


----------



## CntryBoy777

B&B Happy goats said:


> Did you get those thunderstorms  last night through this morning...they were really rockin it here


Naw, none here as yet....just wind...under a severe watch til 3 today

@Baymule I think I can do both....one for entertainment and the other for satisfaction....  

@Bruce some people ya just have to get their "attention"....Gabbie has 3 "notches on her belt" now........none of those have returned, guess once was enough....🤣


----------



## CntryBoy777

Everybody can relax now....I know ya was hoping we'd get the hot water tank replaced before the winds shifted from the north....got it done yesterday....and about 3days without a shower is about All we can stand of each other..........spose to see 94 tomorrow....this 'record setting" is really getting old...I have quit raising my hands cause my arms are tired...........should' ve burned today, but didn't...it will be 20-25mph winds tomorrow with the  front moving in, so it'll  have to wait for another day....😷


----------



## CntryBoy777

......this was my b'day gift this year....I asked DDs 3&4....where is the danged "remote"??....  🤣


----------



## thistlebloom

That's a nice wheelbarrow! Pretty racy red color too! I bet it's fast.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not if it is waiting on me to fill it and move it.....  🤣


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> this was my b'day gift this year....I asked DDs 3&4....where is the danged "remote"??


Um ... Tie it to Gabbie and see where it goes? Might need some "outrigger" wheels so it doesn't tip over.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh....she'd need some training wheels.....  ....now, if I had a wagon it might just work....she has hand signals down really well....🤣


----------



## farmerjan

Hey, they have small carts for goats to be used as "cart pullers"... why not dogs?  The native Americans often used dogs as beasts of burdens with packs when they moved their villages.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Spent the day inside...for the most part...had downpours early and on/off showers rest of the day.....  ....got the banjo tuned up........that's Joyce's reaction.......that is mine....Gabbie wasn't thrilled with the day, not much dish and squirrel chasin as normal.....🤣.....I was able to get a fair test on a trial area in keeping rainwater from running into the carport from the backyard....guess I'll be digging and relocating some sand in the wheelbarrow....got some trees to cut down and up for burning....rainy season will be here in about 30days.....and I'll be hybernating to the AC and progress will be slowed way down til about Oct.....we were talking the other day and both are happy with tbe progress made in the past year with all the distractions that have been never ending, it seems.....the jungle fowl here have been hanging out here regularly....they roost in some overgrown hedges....and while I was doing some clearing I uncovered a nest with about 25eggs in it....of course they quit the nest, but another hen showed up with about 12 chicks with her....she was hiding them between the house and road in an overgrown ditch.....as soon as the hawks noticed, she was down to 4....she moved them to the back of our propefty....and at last sighting, she had 1....we haven't seen them, but we are missing another hen....so, we figure either one is setting or momma and chick got gotten.....the older hen had a clutch this time last yr and the 2 younger ones are the survivors and are laying eggs.....tho, a neighbor did tell me that the sheriff dept sets traps to thin them out when people complain about the crowing.....told Joyce that most people should appreciate the hen fruit and the bugs they consume.....dang city slickers!!......🤣.....the crows caught sight of the nest and they cleaned it out very quickly....I told Joyce we may can make an open air spot for them to lay eggs and hatch that is protected a bit better.....they have gotten use to us and Gabbie being around the roo is really good at watching the sky and alerting...I have seen him going after hawks.....tho, if they think the crowing is disturbing.....maybe we need to get some guineas and turn em loose.....


----------



## Baymule

Your own feral chicken flock! What a bonus! haha, yeah, get some guineas. My 2 hens are under the portable building, the male was lonesome, so he is under there too. They've been there awhile, should be popping out with chicks, but who knows.


----------



## farmerjan

Bet if you do provide a spot that they get fed something regularly, and they get to feeling safe, that they will become "semi-feral"  and you might just get some regular egg meals.  Had a couple that were left loose when I moved into a place in Ct.... took about 6 months and the one hen sat on a nest and hatched in Dec...... . She figured out that the chicken coop wasn't such a bad place after all.... dry, and feed to eat and no hardships to get it..... She wasn't the best layer, who knows how old she was, but she was a fantastic momma and I would put eggs under her every time she decided to set and raised alot of my purebreds that way.


----------



## farmerjan

Guineas..... noisy......    PEACOCKS    deafening...... that would really frost the neighbors.....   sorry, I am mean....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw @farmerjan your not mean....I think along the same lines....  ....my mom&dad had guineas and pea fowl during the late 90s early 2000s....only 1pr of pea fowl, but ya could sure hear the calls echoing thru the valleys....the only time the cock was quiet was when he had dropped his tail feathers...then he would hide, but he protected the other birds from hawks....mom saw him going at it with a red tail on the ground one day....🤣
Oh, went out to tbe garden today and noticed this....

...
Won't be long before we have enough  to "stink the pot", as mom would say....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Nice!  You're a couple weeks ahead of me.  Mine are about to start blooming... waiting is so hard!


----------



## CntryBoy777

This is a pic of the NE corner of our acre here, before I started wading into it....
....the green on the ground is ferns, much of which is waist high...the scrub tree in the middle of the pic is a mulberry tree....the next one is same area after the chainsaw and loppers got busy.........the orange box in this next one is an old newspaper box I put up at the marker...
......when I was clearing are tbe "Minnow" is when I located tbe nest and stopped working in the area...
.....I began working in tbe NW corner, because Joyce decided she wanted to make a butterfly garden in that area....I'll post that developement a little later.....I'll get back to this section some day, but other things have taken priority over this for now.....


----------



## Bruce

I bet the Minnow would make a great coop for feral chickens


----------



## CntryBoy777

They have tried using it, but they never stay on or in it very long....they will dust bathe around it and stand under it during rain, but have seen racers around it and cats....so, I guess the snakes and cats have them leary of it....and the fact it holds water....I realize I"m not doing them any favors by thinning their cover, but there are 2 vacant lots that are overgrown that they could move to....there are many predators in this area and way too many big trees that provide direct access by limb highway from air and ground....the squirrels and birds were constantly in and out of the wood fence neighbor's coop, when she lived there...but the place is vacant as far as we know.....haven't really decided yet on any other animals....but may end up with a few ducks and hens.....would like to wait til next year, about this time, but with the hoopla happening now....not real sure what to do.....I'd prefer to get other things done 1st before spending working hours on something that isn't pressing us now....it would be different if we were enthusiastic egg eaters, but we are not....we eat them in spurts and go months without eating one....so, it would only be for enjoyment and entertainment.....not a savings or necessity for food....with the rainy season approaching, getting the gutters down, waterflow around house dealt with, and some plumbing issues fixed makes more sense to me.....we can have the garden now and expand it next year to assist on the food bill....many a nite growing up we had purple hull peas or speckled butterbeans and cornbread for dinner....so, if meat goes by the wayside....we'll still eat sumpin'....


----------



## Baymule

How is your garden coming along? What do you have planted?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Baymule said:


> How is your garden coming along? What do you have planted?


I'm afraid there isn't much variety there just yet, we have tomatoes, green beans, bell peppers, and garlic.....heavy on the tomatoes....Joyce has 27 plants tied to the 2 hog panels....I tried to have some input last fall, but was told it was HER area, so I shut up and let her Do....after the maters got in the ground and ready for supports...she asked me to figure out how to get them supported....so I did....she doesn't see the grown plant when placing starters in the ground, so spacing becomes a challenge and I wanted to put the panels up before the planting, so they would be planted along the panels....she doesn't have "straight line" in her vocabulary....  ....the garlic only got in the ground this past January, so we won't get any til next year.....I'm thinking of planting a couple of rows of pink eyes, but getting ground prepared for this fall is the goal....whatever we get twixt now and then is added bonus....oh, the 3 bell peppers over-wintered in the garden overhead protection from oak tree.....😄


----------



## Bruce

27 is a LOT of tomato plants! Is she going to can a ton of them?


----------



## Mike CHS

We usually put around 20 tomato plants plus a couple of cherry tomato plants every year but we do can a lot.


----------



## CntryBoy777

She does want to can a bunch for us and to be able to share some....but she absolutely hates to see plants die or thin things out....it is like a "challenge" to her to get them to grow and produce....when she is tired of canning she will pull all but a couple up and then see how long she can keep them producing....we had ripe tomatoes when we lived here before in December.... 🤣


----------



## farmerjan

I am sure you/she know that to take a nice healthy branch and let "fall down" and put some dirt on it and root another "new plant" ......   So they will produce longer because you have a "younger healthier plant"  to produce.  I used to do that when some would get too tall, all crappy looking in the lower part of the plant......I would start a "new plant" and then sh#tcan the old plant. 

I do put in my panels first then plant along them......it is easier and yes, straighter.....


----------



## Baymule

Sounds like a good garden to me!


----------



## CntryBoy777

The garden area gets more sun than any other area, but it is early morning and after 4pm, so it avoids the heat of the day with the filtering of the oaks...we found out before, that not many plants will survive direct sun past July here....it burns them up, so hopefully we can produce for a longer period this way as long as the bugs don't eat them up........it is a good start anyway and we will be adding as we go along.....on the flower front, the day lillies and angel trumpets are starting to bloom....

.....the pinecone gingers are emerging and the shrimp plants are in full swing....even have hummingbirds visiting them and the bouganvilla....the fig tree is very happy to be in the ground and out of the pot........we want to add a few citrus trees when we can especially an orange and lemon........a neighbor has a 20' extension ladder that I can use, so thinking bout gettingimbs I can reach down to open the canopy some....


----------



## Mike CHS

I had a Meyer Lemon tree that I kept root pruning and kept in a pot in Pensacola.  Those were the best tasting lemons of all.  I tried to grow it in South Carolina but it was a challenge.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Tbat's what we want to get here along with a couple of different oranges and tangerine....in my clearing work I came across a grapefruit on the powerlines on the northern border....the lot it is on is abandoned....Joyce likes them, but I can take or leave them....I cleared a trail thru the brush so they can be retrieved more readily... 🤣 ...may try to get a cutting to root from it....sure would've been nice if this place had had some already here instead of these camphor and mulberry trees....every house we looked at had at least 1, but this was the best place...so, just a part of making it ours and putting our "fingerprint" on it, whether it matters to others or not....we gonna enjoy it will we are here....unless a big oak or pine, or hurricane decides to make some "changes", guess we'll have to listen to their suggestion and consider it.....


----------



## Bruce

I don't think I (or Joyce) wants you up a 20' ladder leaning on a tree branch!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, today was a Busy day....spent most of it helping the Boston neighbor put a garage door together and up....and him taking me to ck out a van.........it is pretty decent and has 128,000mi on it...it is an '05....and very clean....runs good, could use some new paint, but 15yrs in the Florida sun will do some damage...no rust....more than likely, we will be getting it by middle of the wk....the guy is willing to work with us on getting $$ to him.....we sure will be relieved to be able to Enjoy having mobility once again....paying the insurance not so much.........I'm wore slap-dab out tonite  and are looking forward to the coming rain tomorrow....as I stay inside and be lazy.......


----------



## farmerjan

Hope things work out for the van.  Can you get anything for your vehicles, say for parts or for "scrap" salvage?   Scrap metal prices here are terrible.  Have been that way for months.   With the economy the way it is and the SLOWLY  trying to "open up" stuff, I sure don't look for anything to get much better.  
I might get my car back in a week.  They got one head done and it is on, waiting on the other head to get finished so it can get put on and then hopefully I will get the car back.  Been paying ins on it because it has tags, what a waste.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

May have someone interested in the truck and the Boston neighbor wants me to keep the van and he will work on it when he returns in Oct...plus it is a 2,000 model of the 2,005 model so parts may work from one to the other....same engine....if it gets fixed then we will have a backup....I'd rather have the truck, but an engine and tranny would be sooo much more than the price of the van.....I sure hope they get yours fixed for ya!!.....I don't wanna be peddlin in the heat and humidity for sure!!.....


----------



## farmerjan

That would be great if the parts would interchange from one van to the other.  Maybe sell the truck while you can now.  You never know that something might come available in the future as far as another truck.  If things don't get going with the economy, there might be more available to buy in a few months and maybe some good "buys"....  I know about having a "spare vehicle" to drive.


----------



## Mike CHS

I can't imagine having to use a bike in your neck of the woods but I am glad to see you have a solution.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> but an engine and tranny


Picky, picky!



Mike CHS said:


> I can't imagine having to use a bike in your neck of the woods but I am glad to see you have a solution.


Especially with a 50# bag of Gabbie food!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Took a trip out to the garden and looky what I Found....

....there are at least 6 about the same size...


----------



## Bruce

That sure looks like a TOMATO!


----------



## Mike CHS

We haven't even gotten any in the ground yet.


----------



## farmerjan

CntryBoy777 said:


> Took a trip out to the garden and looky what I Found....
> View attachment 73257....there are at least 6 about the same size...


WOW  PRETTY......
Yep, we don't have any in the ground here either although I look for some to plant and then cover if we have a cold-freezing snap.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mom used to use gal milk jugs with the bottom cut out to cover the plant with.....if temps were low, but not freezing ya leave the top off so it can breathe....but  if frost then put top on....make sure to cover it to the ground to protect roots....


----------



## farmerjan

Alot of people here use all sorts of things;  milk jugs, 5 gallon buckets, row covers,  you name it.  Anything that protects them is good.  I never got in a big hurry to get them in the ground.... would rather protect them in the late fall, as we often get a couple of days of a cold snap, then often 4-6 weeks of "Indian Summer".....  We are always too busy in the spring to have to worry about the possibility of a quick frost/freeze..... and I was always doing alot of testing.  Maybe putting in a couple early just to get "bragging rights" to the first tomato would be nice .... in a new house!!!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

These pics will reveal the NW corner of the property....the first ones are before I really started on it.....
..
.....the tall plants in the cr of the pic are called firesticks and draw butterflies, so Joyce cleaned from around them and decided to make this corner a butterfly garden....the ground is covered in dew berry, air potatoes, and greenbriar....there is a gap between the veggie garden and this........the 2stumps are in the veggie area and there is a spanse of grass betwixt um....the area from the previous pics are beyond the grass.....and the next 3 is when I had made a few trips thru....
..
....the little pink flag is the NW corner......I was sooo Happy to see that little thing....up close and personal.....  ...even got one for @Baymule .....
....it was pcs from a greenbriar root that was about the size of a 3'x4'x6" mat....felt real good watchin' um burn!!....🤣....I had many loquat saplings here and many had fruit on them....after the squirrels and birds got the fruit, I lopped them down, took tbe ditch blade and cut the roots and pulled them up...I guess I left about a 3' staub for leverage....the camphor saplings are a little tougher, but got them out and I drove a Tpost in at the marker, so I can See the line.....it is in this area that the angel trumpets, fig tree, and flowers are planted....we have several others to put in there when Joyce sorts it out.....


----------



## Mini Horses

Such a huge amount of work you have accomplished!   I know it feels good -- and it will give you all a great area for your garden, Gabbie areas, plus fun time outside -- at some point.   At least it is YOURS!!!    One day you will get it fenced.  No rush.....heck, I'm now "re-fencing" after 20 yrs. here.   Every day I rethink something.    Hey, what else is there to do???


----------



## CntryBoy777

I really don't know what happened with some of those last pics....  but here is that area before Joyce put her plants in.....

.....I got the staubs out so I could use the sling-blade to get the dew berries out....Joyce digs the ground and removes the bulk of the roots....this is the update for the NW corner..🤣


----------



## Baymule

And now summer heat is charging like an angry bull, any outside stuff will have to be done at dawn or dusk.


----------



## Bruce

You two have gotten a TON done there!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Tbanks @Bruce !!....we analyzed ourselves as to "what" we have done in the year we've been here....and tho we wish to be further down the "path", we are fine with the progress so far....with the heat and humidity on the way we will do what we can as we go...but, will be waiting for Oct/Nov to doing anything major....may put in a couple of rows of pink-eyes and a row of speckled btrbeans....gotta look for some seed or order some....sure wish they had CoOps here, but several feed&seed places....too far to peddle, but should have some "wheels" before long...with and Engine..... 🤣


----------



## CntryBoy777

I took some pics back in Feb to share with ya of the azaleas in bloom..

..
..
They were really big and pretty....they wrap around the big oak out front...we haven't trimmed them back yet, but Joyce has pulled several big piles of vines from them so far....our favorite is the white ones....she is going to try propagating some to spread around....


----------



## Bruce

Azaleas blooming in Feb


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was going thru some old pics on the puter and found this "before" pic
...
The second one was taken today, fairly close to the same spot....  ....another one I came across was the last pic I have of Star...it was taken just days before the limb hit her....she was a real sweetie...
....


----------



## Bruce

Lots more light in there now! 
Can't like that Star got hit by a limb.


----------



## Mini Horses

I'm loving that you HAVE a great picture to see as you remember her!  There are times when we don't have that, with regret.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I agree @Mini Horses ....I'm certainly thankful....given the situation we were in...an 11yo doe that had issues and facing taking her for a last "walk" anyway....it was a timely accident that really was an answer to prayer, because I ended her suffering, instead of taking her out because I had no "choice".....  ....we really do miss our animals, but "life" has moved us past those days and "adjustments" have to be accepted.....but, it doesn't mean that others won't come...just After we are prepared for them....which isn't high on the priority list for now...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've noticed that most of the pics I've shared have been taken facing away from the house....so, I was out with Gabbie and thought to take one facing the house....
....we have also noticed that  we have a larger house than most around us....we have been in 2 of them and they are cramped with really small rooms.....there are 2 other properties with similar dimensions of property, but most lots are only 50' wide....ours is 200'.....we will get to doing some things around the house before long and I will share as we go along....here is my "test strip" for the waterflow problems....
....it is hard to tell, but the trench is 6-8" deep....so gonna have to move some fair amount of sand...I'm planning to use some retaining wall blocks to establish an elevation change and to hold the sand away from the house....unless it is contained it will shift and move....it will take us some time to complete it, but "time" is what we have the most of....may use some limbs in areas until $$ for stones can be had.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well....drumroll please......
....we have Wheels!!!....tho, it'll be a bit before we get a tag on it....the office is closed and have to fill out papers, put them in their "dropbox" and wait for them to call...give payment over the phone and wait for it to show up in the mail......I sure wish it was open, but it is "what" it is....as long as it is running, we won't be peddlin' or playing "mommy my I" with neighbor........we are very thankful for him and his kindness thru this.........I got another pic to share of a very Good girl.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Congrats!  That must take a load off your mind - and your pedaling muscles, lol.  Hope the paperwork goes through soon!


----------



## farmerjan

YAY !!!!!!!

Our DMV is still completely shut down except for what can be done completely on line.  Luckily when I get my car back in the next few days, it is still liscensed and all that.... of course I have had to keep it up plus the ins through all this mess.....Hope it gets done for you soon.  Maybe there aren't too many people trying to do stuff so they will get yours done soon.


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Ohhh I know that has to feel great , congratulations


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> we have Wheels!!!


Looks to be in good shape  I guess the police can't give you grief for not having plates on it if the DMV is closed.


----------



## thistlebloom

What a relief it is to have transportation, congratulations!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Thanks yall!!....I'll be glad when things open up again....getting a craving for a all ya can eat shrimp dinner....🤪....we know of a nice small place with Great food and salad bar....reasonably priced....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Had a good day today....low humidity and high was 79....I had to complete the paperwork and drop it in the dropbox at the courthouse...got a call this afternoon and it was the office calling....the lady said she was ready for payment....I cbuckled and asked her if she was sure I didn't mess something up...she laughed and said it was fine....I paid and she told me it would be in the mail tomorrow, because it had already run for today.....  ....with it all taken care of, if we get stopped it will be on the puter....still staying close til I get the tag on tho.....gonna have a couple of days of decent weather so we can get something done....may take the gutters down and shovel some sand....


----------



## farmerjan

WOW, that is great that it went SOOOO FAST.  Congrats.   
And having weather that you can actually go outside and do something without passing out from the heat and humidity.  Hope you get lots done while the weather is playing nice for you.


----------



## Baymule

Glad you got wheels. Riding a bike in Florida heat can't be much fun. We had to get tags for the car and both trailers this week. We had to go to downtown Tyler, there was a Deputy at the door to take everyone's temperature and only one person allowed in, so BJ had to wait in the car. But at least we got tags.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I was hoping for a similar situation here, but no...with the way things seem to happen for us...I really hated giving up my papers and not getting it registered, titled, and tag in hand....guess ya could say I expect to get hung in a "glitch".....  .....but fingers are crossed.......for mail come saturday or monday.....🤣


----------



## CntryBoy777

Joyce got 3 pints of grn beans done today and maters are about plum size.....got a pic of Joyce standing by them....she is 5'9"....

.....these are better boys and bigger better boys....she doesn't know which one is whick tho....  ....and she has 3 tomato trees to plant....she is just interested in them and wanted to try them to see....that makes 30 plants all together....we do have the wet season coming, so could lose some....and if it holds off some can get what we need early.....

May go to the local feed&seed and see what they have available even tho planting season is well underway....sure miss the CoOp....gotta get btr beans and peas planted if we are going to, the rain here will beat them into or out of the ground.....gonna get the seed 1st...before working the ground....🤣


----------



## Bruce

I would think it much too late to plant peas down there.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Bruce said:


> I would think it much too late to plant peas down there.


It isn't for purple hull or crowder.....we plant eglish peas in December......


----------



## CntryBoy777

..
Oh...HEY everybody.......ya caught me in my favorite spot here by the window....I can see the road, driveway, mailbox, bikes, and people walking....even a few squirrels, but there are more in the backyard and I get to chase em...that is so Fun!!........haven't caught one yet, but have come close a couple of times....we got a new van and Pops let me give it the once over....seems nice....more room for me than the pickup and it is way easier to get in also....Moms has been busy in the garden and she takes me with her when she does....I get more play time that way and am outside protecting her....I don't think they have figured it out yet....so, just keep it between us....
.....gotta get back to the job...wait...what was that....oh, just a piece of spanish moss being tossed with the wind.....C Ya!!.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I went thru some old pics earlier and thought I'd make a "flashback" type post....help the older members "remember"...and the younger members to "see".....🤣.....we used to really get a kick being around these 3.....
..
...
Here is one that many will enjoy....he is missed dearly, but it was sure a pleasure knowing him.........Thanks for the Help Joe!!....aka LS or LateStarter....


----------



## Bruce

Great pictures. I don't think you posted the one with Joe before (*) nice to see him again. 

* if you did I forgot and no I'm not going to read back through hundreds of pages to see.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Naw @Bruce  I didn't post that one cause it showed his face...I had others that didn't....I just try to be considerate of other's privacy whether it matters to them or not....seeing as how this is a public forum.... 

We received our tag in the mail yesterday..........we feel "Legal" again........I know I shouldn't feel like I do, but we bought it from a listing on CL....so, just didn't want to get involved in some kinda scam....we can "breathe easy" now and as long as it runs we are good...🤣...I got a good pic of Gabbie today while she was napping....
.....of course she heard the snap sound and woke up....


----------



## farmerjan

Yay, on the tags.  Yep, she has a HARD LIFE


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yesterday we went gallavanting in our van....  ...we went to a store in another area....much more "citified" and found some seeds we've been looking for....crooked neck, cucumber, and jubilee watermelon....it is late in the season, and if they don't get drowned, we may get something from them.........Joyce found some flowers of course, so I had to run get potting mix for her today.........while I was out I stopped and got Gabbie a kiddie pool....the tub is the pits for giving her a bath....not enough room to manipulate an 85# gsd that prefers to get in and out often........also the 1st piece "collected" for possibly having some KCs again....


----------



## Mike CHS

It has to be a good feeling to be mobile again.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> I got a good pic of Gabbie today while she was napping....


You sure you didn't teach her to "play dead" because she sure like she is dead.


----------



## drstratton

I'm so late to the game that there is no way I can read it all, I learned that when I tried to read through @B&B Happy goats journal...lol!  I'm following along now!  Congrats on the new car and I love your GSD, she's beautiful!


----------



## CntryBoy777

drstratton said:


> I'm so late to the game that there is no way I can read it all, I learned that when I tried to read through @B&B Happy goats journal...lol!  I'm following along now!  Congrats on the new car and I love your GSD, she's beautiful!


Welcome!!....you can show up Anytime at the Lazy A** Acres.....feel free to join in and I'm sure there will be a laugh or 2 along the way....  ....we aren't as busy with animals as we were, but there are always Adventures to share and try to contribute as best we can....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Oh @drstratton ...I really apologize for not Thanking ya for the compliments.....😮....Thanks!!....we think so too........hopefully this will makeup for it.....

....this is a pic of her the day before we got her...........she has come a long way since then....

I took some pics today....
....the tomatoes are going Wild...  ....here are the 3 tomato trees and where the squasb and cucumbers are planted....guess we are trying for squash that taste like cukes.......but that is her "business".......I got some pics of our leaning trees, all of them are pines.....
..
...the last one is another angle on the biggest one....it is resting on the big oak....this next one shows where the neighbor's yard and ours join..........the house and shop sit behind the line of azeleas....they have been a Big help to us.......we had them over yesterday for vittles....well, we are "southern" and they are "northeastern".....now, I apologize to any that just can't accept the fact that there is a difference, between the cultures, but there most certainly Is..........it really is sad that someone made it to 66-67 yrs of age and Never had banana puddin'...........needless to say they went back for 2nds....😂


----------



## farmerjan

She was such a cutie..... and is now such a beautiful girl.


----------



## drstratton

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh @drstratton ...I really apologize for not Thanking ya for the compliments.....😮....Thanks!!....we think so too........hopefully this will makeup for it.....
> View attachment 73960....this is a pic of her the day before we got her...........she has come a long way since then....
> 
> I took some pics today....


How sweet, she's just beautiful!  I had a GSD when I was 6, he was my guardian, my dad was afraid to swat my butt if I needed it...lol! I don't think King would have done anything to him, but he might have given him a look... 😂


----------



## CntryBoy777

i had one when I was 10 and on a 180acre farm and my grandma had 220acres that joined....some was on the otherside of the dirt road.....my brother was in high school and sis was in Jr High; nobody wanted to "play" with a 4th Grader....so, I got a dog and had a bike...peddled thru cow pastures, cotton, soy beans, woods, and up and down the dirt road....I had a female gsd as a companion and she followed me Everywhere.....she was hit by a truck on the dirt road, but wasn't his fault....she jumped infront of him....I have had many dogs, but never another gsd....until her.....she is Amazing.....


----------



## drstratton

CntryBoy777 said:


> i had one when I was 10 and on a 180acre farm and my grandma had 220acres that joined....some was on the otherside of the dirt road.....my brother was in high school and sis was in Jr High; nobody wanted to "play" with a 4th Grader....so, I got a dog and had a bike...peddled thru cow pastures, cotton, soy beans, woods, and up and down the dirt road....I had a female gsd as a companion and she followed me Everywhere.....she was hit by a truck on the dirt road, but wasn't his fault....she jumped infront of him....I have had many dogs, but never another gsd....until her.....she is Amazing.....


I feel your pain! I didn't have to see my GSD die, but we did have to find another home for him...we had no choice at the time, but I know that he went to a good home and went everywhere with the man who took him!


----------



## CntryBoy777

......hey everybody.....I'm sooo Embarrassed....I can't even look ya in the eye....😞....I just found out that Pops posted that awful pic of me taking a nap.........
....I'm glad I have this dish to bite on, otherwise I'd be grinding teeth....I know he is sitting behind me, but I can't believe he did that.....I am a Guard dog and don't ya ever Forget it.....
....I know I'll get over it, but please don't hold it against me..........howl ata ya later....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got the neighbor to his eye surgery and back home, this mornin'....and pretty much relaxed the remainder of the day....  ....hit 91 here today so wasn' t "raring" to get out there in it.....tho, there is a "project" that is fixin' to get done...so, gotta get some materials to work with and get started....I reserve the definition to "project" as of now, but it'll be a Big Surprise..........I can certainly assure ya of that....🤣

When I took Gabbie out I noticed some blooms on one of Joyce's plants....I think it is an amaryllis (sp?).....
.....this is a 2yr old plant....usually a house plant, but can be put in the ground here....the gingers are coming on and can't wait to show ya the flourescence and bloom from them, really unusual...oh, and the squash is beginning to push up the ground...and grn beans are producing well....even the bell peppers that overwintered, are still blooming and producing.....


----------



## drstratton

CntryBoy777 said:


> Got the neighbor to his eye surgery and back home, this mornin'....and pretty much relaxed the remainder of the day....  ....hit 91 here today so wasn' t "raring" to get out there in it.....tho, there is a "project" that is fixin' to get done...so, gotta get some materials to work with and get started....I reserve the definition to "project" as of now, but it'll be a Big Surprise..........I can certainly assure ya of that....🤣
> 
> When I took Gabbie out I noticed some blooms on one of Joyce's plants....I think it is an amaryllis (sp?).....
> View attachment 74101.....this is a 2yr old plant....usually a house plant, but can be put in the ground here....the gingers are coming on and can't wait to show ya the flourescence and bloom from them, really unusual...oh, and the squash is beginning to push up the ground...and grn beans are producing well....even the bell peppers that overwintered, are still blooming and producing.....


I love surprises...😉

That Amaryllis is beautiful! 💞

Veggie plants never overwinter here, sometimes I would like to be in a warmer climate!  😊


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> hit 91 here today


Hit 71 here and was sunny. Felt pretty hot 



CntryBoy777 said:


> I think it is an amaryllis


Those are "one and done" here. SOMETIMES you can get them to bloom a second year but mostly they are given as gifts at Christmas so probably forced and have nothing left. The leaves will come back up the next year but flowering is unlikely.


----------



## CntryBoy777

....Hey Everybody!!!!.....  .....I'm feeling better as ya can see....I told Pops that I wanted some "action shots" to share....wouldn't want ya to think I"m a "goof-ball" all the time....I caught a whiff of somethin' and was tracking it....I made sure that they are in order...sorry bout the blur, but ya can't "strike a pose" if trouble is "in the air".....
....
..
See there is a different side of me....I don't always have a dish or ball in my mouth..........it is getting hot here now...hit 98 today....I guess it is fair to say that summer has Arrived!!.....well, gotta go cool off some so yall take care and will checkin soon.....


----------



## drstratton

CntryBoy777 said:


> View attachment 74178....Hey Everybody!!!!.....  .....I'm feeling better as ya can see....I told Pops that I wanted some "action shots" to share....wouldn't want ya to think I"m a "goof-ball" all the time....I caught a whiff of somethin' and was tracking it....I made sure that they are in order...sorry bout the blur, but ya can't "strike a pose" if trouble is "in the air".....
> View attachment 74179..View attachment 74181View attachment 74182..View attachment 74183
> View attachment 74184..View attachment 74185
> See there is a different side of me....I don't always have a dish or ball in my mouth..........it is getting hot here now...hit 98 today....I guess it is fair to say that summer has Arrived!!.....well, gotta go cool off some so yall take care and will checkin soon.....


I love her adventures! 💞


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> .I guess it is fair to say that summer has Arrived!!


I guess it has sort of arrived here as well. Not only did I turn the thermostats off, the last 2 times I used the oven I closed the door to keep the heat in after the food was removed and the oven turned off. Sure sign it isn't winter anymore. It was 78° and sunny yesterday. Felt kinda hot, sure glad it wasn't 98°!


----------



## Mike CHS

We are still having temps in the low to mid 80's the last few days.  We need to get an HVAC tech out this week since the AC is having to work way harder than normal.  It couldn't bring down the temp under 82 until after the sun went down yesterday.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We got a bit of a break today...mostly cloudy and only made it to 89, but really humid....we were inside this evenin' and I told Joyce we needed to go to the store....I surprised her and we got sundaes at DQ..... 🤣 ....sure didn't want to get out in the "madness" tomorrow...


----------



## Mike CHS

We went to the store this morning because we won't be going anywhere tomorrow but I can't remember the last time I had a sundae.


----------



## Baymule

We finished off a half gallon of Blue Bell ice cream. Tomorrow we won't be going anywhere.


----------



## chickens really

I am from Canada and well central  Alberta. I don't know how to convert Fahrenheit to Celsius in my head. Although we have only reached about 22C here so far this year and it's almost June. I don't think I could handle hot weather? We get a few days in summer of about 32C and I sweat my butt off. Don't need AC here really. I shut the windows, close the curtains and turn on the basement summer fan. Plus regular fans are placed around the house.


----------



## CntryBoy777

chickens really said:


> I am from Canada and well central  Alberta. I don't know how to convert Fahrenheit to Celsius in my head. Although we have only reached about 22C here so far this year and it's almost June. I don't think I could handle hot weather? We get a few days in summer of about 32C and I sweat my butt off. Don't need AC here really. I shut the windows, close the curtains and turn on the basement summer fan. Plus regular fans are placed around the house.



..

I totally understand, but I sure couldn't handle the Cold...we have alot less pain in the warmth....what really creates an issue is humidity and that makes breathing difficult....except for the winter mnths our lows are about your 22c degrees and the highs are above your 32c most Everyday....our AC is equal to your heat at their respective times of use.....in the southern states, nobody has a basement fan to pull air to cool the house....but, have the fan in the attic...course with the central air being widespread, the use of an attic fan has been greatly reduced and not many have them....however, ceiling fans and box fans are readily used....even at picnics or backporch sitting....they also keep the skeeters off ya somewhat......especially if ya are sitting in the breeze..... 🤣


----------



## chickens really

CntryBoy777 said:


> View attachment 74282..View attachment 74283
> 
> I totally understand, but I sure couldn't handle the Cold...we have alot less pain in the warmth....what really creates an issue is humidity and that makes breathing difficult....except for the winter mnths our lows are about your 22c degrees and the highs are above your 32c most Everyday....our AC is equal to your heat at their respective times of use.....in the southern states, nobody has a basement fan to pull air to cool the house....but, have the fan in the attic...course with the central air being widespread, the use of an attic fan has been greatly reduced and not many have them....however, ceiling fans and box fans are readily used....even at picnics or backporch sitting....they also keep the skeeters off ya somewhat......especially if ya are sitting in the breeze..... 🤣


We get humid in summer at times. The cold can definitely take your breath away. -40C and windchill gets brutal! We all adapt to our areas though.


----------



## Bruce

And conveniently -40°C and -40°F are the same so you don't need to convert


----------



## chickens really

Bruce said:


> And conveniently -40°C and -40°F are the same so you don't need to convert


Oh my goodness thanks...👏


----------



## Bruce

Of course when it is that cold who the heck cares what the other scale is, it is just too cold to move!


----------



## Baymule

I think both Centigrade and Fahrenheit are both wrong. Zero should be freezing, then go up or down from there.


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is @Baymule on the celsius scale....I just stick with what I know and understand....this world is confusing enough without adding to it....I'm still trying to "adjust" to all the definitions "changing"....it's almost like having to learn a new language.....


----------



## Mike CHS

CntryBoy777 said:


> It is @Baymule on the celsius scale....I just stick with what I know and understand....this world is confusing enough without adding to it....I'm still trying to "adjust" to all the definitions "changing"....it's almost like having to learn a new language.....



This thread reminds me of explaining flight navigation at McMurdo Station in Antartica.  It's almost always freezing even in summer and when you fly down there, no matter which direction you go, your instruments say North.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We actually didn't make it out of the mid 80s yesterday....had .4" in the gauge, but it was wet all day....today....yep...Sun was bright this morning and had "instant humidity" just waiting to greet it....was 76 with 92%....got to 91 today.....🙃....<<--that's a pic of someone at the South Pole...........have an update for Gabbie.....this is her "I might be Interested" face..........and this is her "I Like it, I Like it" face..........needless to say, but she likes Nilla wafers....had some left from making banana puddin'......🤣


----------



## Baymule

She is so beautiful--and what joy and happiness she brings!


----------



## Bruce

We have an uncomfortable 91° today but I'm sure the humidity is not near as high as what you got. No rain! Might get a whole .3" Friday/Saturday.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Actually we are fairly close right now....my app says ya are 92 with 41% and we are 92 with 53%....however, it is 73 inside.....  ....we get to repeat it for the next 7 days.....I think I'll be sitting on a backporch with a fan blowin' before too long now....🤣.....seems I have to assist a friend "solve" an issue they have been a-having...or at least try to....


----------



## Bruce

Tell Gabbie to stand in front of you but facing away. That tail could create a free breeze!


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....ya would never get that to happen by oneself.....she is always "watchful" and has to know what ya may be up to....every movement is an opportunity to "herd" us to the door....


----------



## Bruce

Do you and Joyce say "baaaaaa baaaaa" as you head to the door?


----------



## CntryBoy777

We had an Excellent time with our visit to @B&B Happy goats today...and it sure did seem like all were Happy....as we headed back home.... 🤣 .....the rain held off until we were about 12miles from home and the "bottom fell out".....sure glad we had put rainx on the windshield already....just beaded off.........wasn't raining by the time we made it home, but we got a "gully washer" here....got a little over an inch in a very short period of time.........we certainly thank them for putting up with us today.....Joyce kept "pushing and rushing" me....it actually reminded me of a trip to @Mike CHS with Joe and he was doing them same thing..........but, when all-ya-can-eat shrimp is in front of me "hold yo horses".........I think the clocks "tick" a bit faster there, cause time sure does Fly while we're there....🤣.....and wouldn't ya know....not a single crow showed up while we were there, not a one...........but, me and Leon had some target practice and had a great time.....hopefully another trip isn't too far off....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

definitely have to do that again Fred, ...thank you for the great time ,........ next time I won't tell the crows your coming .


----------



## Bruce

I love Rain-X. Not the washer fluid adder stuff since it doesn't cover the entire windshield and can build up. We had a storm come through last night. I don't have a rain gauge but the pool went up .5 to .75 inch. And the garden didn't get washed out


----------



## CntryBoy777

.......it is with a heavy heart that I "face" ya today.....I lost a lifelong "friend".....
......it no longer rolled and it is only a shadow of its former self.....I have searched everywhere for it, but just can't seem to find it.........I have another one, but it just isn't the same.....Pops told me that nothing lasts forever, but it sure doesn't make it any easier.....at least I'm not the only one that is sad here....I went out with Moms this mornin' and found the 1st turning tomato with a big bad spot on it.....
.....it busted when she tossed it to the ground....I won't repeat what she said, but something was said about Bacon and sandwich....sorry, but kinda "zoned out" at the sound of Bacon and my mouth started watering..........guess this other disc will have to do for now.....hope ya are having a much better day than me!!.....but, I'll get over it.....take care and will hollar at ya later....


----------



## thistlebloom

Sorry Gabi, it can be hard losing those faithful friends . My heeler will look for hours for a ball tossed into the woods. Sometimes she will find one that's been MIA for a couple of years. Then there is much rejoicing.


----------



## Baymule

Sheba has two socks, a pig ear, a bone and a rope toy. She also claimed Carsons blue squeaky pig, much to his chagrin. LOL Right now she is playing Bite Face with Sentry. She said to send her condolences to Gabby.


----------



## drstratton

thistlebloom said:


> Sorry Gabi, it can be hard losing those faithful friends . My heeler will look for hours for a ball tossed into the woods. Sometimes she will find one that's been MIA for a couple of years. Then there is much rejoicing.


We had a yellow lab that would fetch rocks out of the water, I'd toss one in and he would dive down and get a rock, most times it was a different rock, but he didn't care he had a rock... 😂


----------



## chickens really

My Golden Retriver/Aussie named Bindi will go next door or to other properties and bring home dog toys, bones, boots, or anything she picks up. One day she came home with a child's plastic golf club set. The carrier and all the clubs. She had to swim across the pond and then through the bush back home. She must of looked hilarious as she managed to not loose a club. She once brought home a red marker that she chewed and I almost fainted thinking she had blood all over her face and paws. 😜🤣😂 not blood but permanent marker. 
I always tell her to bring home a bag of money next time! 👍😂😆


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> it is with a heavy heart that I "face" ya today.....I lost a lifelong "friend".....


It had a good long life playing with you Gabbie!!!


----------



## CntryBoy777

It is good that Sheba has playmates @Baymule , Gabbie just has us old farts....  ...as ya well know about sand....she has inside and outside toys....allows us to keep the sweeping down to around 3 times a day....unless it is raining.....🤣....then we get to mop up the prints..

@drstratton ...I've seen that several times before, and was amazing each time....Gabbie isn't to keen for deep water....but sure loves to run thru puddles and splash.....she doesn't like it falling on her or standing in it if water is too high up her leg.....she spends more time inside than out.....🤣

@chickens really ....when we got her we were on 20acres with only 1 neighbor....animals, fence, and room to run....then, we had to move and she went to a house with 6 people and a small fenced backyard....we were there 4mnths and bought the house on an acre with no fence just outide "city limits".....she doesn't have any unmonitored time unless we go shopping or a trip out....if we put her in the carport, she'd be scratching at the door wanting to be where we are..........

I haven't told her "where" her old disc is....but it left today when the big bad truck stopped by..... @Bruce .....🤣

There is something targeting our ripening tomatoes....we have lost 5 so far.....be it coon, possum, squirrel, rabbit, fowl.....but, will be keeping a closer eye on it to see if I can find out.....not really thinking it is fowl, because they all are bitten right in the middle of it hanging on the vines and a sizeable amount taken thru the core ....we do have deer thru here too, but unsure about that because there isn't any prints....they are the first ones, so they are low on the vine.....Joyce was pretty mad about it all day.....


----------



## drstratton

CntryBoy777 said:


> There is something targeting our ripening tomatoes....we have lost 5 so far.....be it coon, possum, squirrel, rabbit, fowl.....but, will be keeping a closer eye on it to see if I can find out.....not really thinking it is fowl, because they all are bitten right in the middle of it hanging on the vines and a sizeable amount taken thru the core ....we do have deer thru here too, but unsure about that because there isn't any prints....they are the first ones, so they are low on the vine.....Joyce was pretty mad about it all day.....


Our chickens used to peck holes in our tomatoes...it got to be pretty irritating!


----------



## farmerjan

Are they all low to the ground so far?  Any kinds of box turtles or anything?  Had a box turtle here that I watched taking bites out of  tomatoes one time.  Got any old pantyhose/stockings?  Put some of the tomatoes that are close to ripening and see if that stops it? Cut some into  pieces and tie both ends?


----------



## Baymule

Biting the tomatoes? I would be mad too! I can just picture Joyce sitting out in the garden with a .22 and a spotlight tonight...…… and her lifeless body found the next morning, sucked dry by the mosquitoes...…...


----------



## chickens really

Your Dog sounds awesome. I love Dogs. Such characters they are. I have 5 Dogs. ❤️🐶🐕🐩🐺🐶


----------



## chickens really

I know an old lady that pounds stakes around her tomato plants and wraps chicken wire around them to keep them safe. I'm not sure if you can do that though?


----------



## chickens really

Hilarious! I just had to reread my reply about pounding in stakes. I thought I might of said Steaks and that would not work because your dog would definitely enjoy them! 😳😁🤠😂


----------



## Baymule

chickens really said:


> Your Dog sounds awesome. I love Dogs. Such characters they are. I have 5 Dogs. ❤🐶🐕🐩🐺🐶



I have 5 dogs too. 2 Anatolians, 2 Great Pyrenees and 1 big black Labrador/Great Dane cross. What breeds of dogs do you have?


----------



## Baymule

Y'all got a tropical storm headed your way. Have you beat the crowds to the grocery store? LOL LOL Got candles? Batteries? Forget about all the hurricane supplies, you just need a double pan of brownies. Comfort food. Heck yeah. Sit in the dark, slapping skeeters, sweat rolling down to puddles on the floor, but hey, you got brownies!!


----------



## chickens really

Baymule said:


> I have 5 dogs too. 2 Anatolians, 2 Great Pyrenees and 1 big black Labrador/Great Dane cross. What breeds of dogs do you have?


I have two inside small dogs . Yorkshire terrier and a Poodle. Yorkshire trained to herd. Plus a Golden Retriver Aussie, Border Collie/Aussie and a Maremma. 
I love dogs!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Shoot @Baymule the skeeters will tote ya away here in the daytime.......  

It never crossed my mind about turtles @farmerjan , but ya may have something there....there are some very large land turtles here and have seen one in the vacinity...so I'll be on the lookout for them....as far as the "old nylon hose" suggestion.....Joyce has never owned any in the past 21yrs of us being together.....🤣....my Mom used hers to tie the vines to the fence....Joyce uses my old Tshirts and leftover scraps of cloth....

That's a good suggestion @chickens really and may have to put some up....I'm fixing to put some posts up in that area along with some fencing.....going to be working on my Surprise!!....

We had a big downpour this morning got 2.7" from it........had to wait til it let up to make a run to the store....took this going out the drive.....

.....sure glad I got it mowed a couple of days ago....and the Plus of having sand for soil....it was all gone by the time we returned, about an hour and a half later........sounds like the frogs are happy tonite with all the water around....may be some egg laying going on out there with all the chatter and singing.....


----------



## Baymule

I love Aussies. I love dogs too!


----------



## chickens really

Awesome...  
I spent hours training my dogs. They all are fantastic animals..👍


----------



## Mike CHS

Completely off topic to Fred's post but it's probably a good thing that Lance stresses out whenever I bring a new dog in the house.  Our friend that has the kennel rescued a sweet female German Shepherd that I would love to bring home if it wasn't for him.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not a problem at all Mike....I sure understand the position, but the Prof needs to feel comfortable in "his world"....he has earned it for sure....I have even more respect for him having been able to interact with him..........we are undecided about Gabbie having a playmate....it isn't because she doesn't want to play....it is because she towers over another and follows them around trying to herd them....she did it with DD4's dog.....jack/rat mix....and Sophie....dauschound/lab mix, but she had the body of a dauschund.....Gabbie is going on 3 now and have thought about a young dog of medium weight.....but, anytime ya "add" to the situation there are "unknowns" and there will be a change....we like it just they way it is and things just haven't moved along as we had wished, but sure wouldn't want to bring in another and things not work out....that would be a nightmare....


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> Completely off topic to Fred's post but it's probably a good thing that Lance stresses out whenever I bring a new dog in the house.  Our friend that has the kennel rescued a sweet female German Shepherd that I would love to bring home if it wasn't for him.



Lance is helping you out. He is keeping you from becoming a dog hoarder. LOL I am beginning to feel like one myself. I didn't plan on having 5 big dogs, but I are here now! We got Sentry to be the someday replacement for Paris. Then all his issues, we were gifted with Sheba, we couldn't say no to her, could we?


----------



## chickens really

If you do decide on another dog? Get a male and have him fixed. Gabbie will always remain the top female and a fixed male will not challenge her authority. Get another dog of her breed or a cross and you should have no real issues. Puppies learn and will follow Gabbie as a leader.


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> and Sophie....dauschound/lab mix, but she had the body of a dauschund


On lab legs!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Been fairly boring around here....clouds, rain, sun over and over...and over again and again....every time the sun pops out Gabbie begs and pleads to get outside.....by the time one of us takes her out it is cloudy and drops start up by the halfway point of the "routine" and hurry back in before the bottom falls out....again.... 🤣 .....having a catapillar issue with the tomatoes, but with the rain, no need to waste the sevin dust to treat them.........however, we did have our 1st BLT with our own homegrown mater today........Joyce wanted a "vine ripe", but I told her to pick a turning one and put it in the window til completely turned.....went to the store and got some bacon and had it today.........I can see why something is eating the help out of them, cause the one we ate sure was Good........I need the rain to pause for a little bit so I can get some postholes dug and have to get started building a shelter and pen and a fenced area....plus some small tree removal.....I was planning on starting during the rainy time, but the pauses have been so short ya couldn't get started good before it would sprinkle to downpour again....and the humidity was horrid....dewpnts right around 80...absolutely stifling........however, tomorrow will be spent putting the tv antenna up, outside...it is in the attic right now....neighbor is gonna help and provide the pole, and he is leaving this sunday to return to Mass until Oct....so, hoping to be able to get that done tomorrow before it starts raining........so, the Big Surprise is.....we have decided to make room for some KC ducks!!!..............Surprise!!...Surprise!!...Surprise!!....in my best Gomer voice.....


----------



## Mike CHS

I wondered how long it would take to get some of those.


----------



## Bruce

If you want to get those tomato hornworms off the plants without pesticides, they glow a nice bright green at night under blacklight


----------



## drstratton

Bruce said:


> If you want to get those tomato hornworms off the plants without pesticides, they glow a nice bright green at night under blacklight


This I did not know...that's pretty cool...almost makes me want one so that I can try this out...almost... 😂


----------



## Bruce

What almost? Do it ... unless you have no tomato hornworms. Though lots of white things look REALLY bright under the black light. I got mine at Harbor Freight, < $10 I think. You can find much smaller hornworms that way than visually during the day. And the HUGE ones you don't see during the day because you are focusing on finding smaller ones.


----------



## drstratton

Bruce said:


> What almost? Do it ... unless you have no tomato hornworms. Though lots of white things look REALLY bright under the black light. I got mine at Harbor Freight, < $10 I think. You can find much smaller hornworms that way than visually during the day. And the HUGE ones you don't see during the day because you are focusing on finding smaller ones.


The almost are the tomato worms, I almost want one so I can try...almost....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Should I?....should I??.....aahhh heck, why not.....did ya know that the tomato hornworm is also known as the tobacco worm??....they camoflouge as a curled leaf during the day and devour in the dark....tho ya can catch a few getting a snack....guess what really likes them??.....Yep...KC ducks!!.....  ....the ones we are having trouble with eat a small hole in the green ones as small things and grow inside to a good sized catapillar and eating the contents...when the initial hole area begins to rot it is noticed and pulled....of course the catapillar isn't allowed to return.......Joyce was able to dust this evening and she said that she has seen songbirds eating the ripe ones, so intend to take some measures to curb the "buffet"....🤣....oh, I tried the "addage" about the crows...ya know, where ya can hang a dead one to keep others at bay?....well, I tried it with skeeters and it don't work........was out with Gabbie and killed 5 in 1 smack....left them stuck to my leg....and it was like ringing the "dinner bell".....


----------



## Bruce

The hornworms aren't EXACTLY the same critter. But close enough 

CURIOUSLY! I just looked them up and apparently I've never seen a tomato hornworm! I wonder what those tobacco hornworms were doing in So. Cal - no tobacco growing there, none here either.






I've never had a hornworm eat a tomato, they just devour the leaves and drop increasingly large poops on anything below them.


----------



## Baymule

Bruce said:


> If you want to get those tomato hornworms off the plants without pesticides, they glow a nice bright green at night under blacklight



I didn't know that! Now I want a black light, there is a Harbor Freight in Tyler...…. Hornworms seriously give me the creeps. I hate them! We have Summer tanagers that don't come to the bird feeder, they raid the garden for hornworms. They will also take a peck out of my tomatoes, so I have to pick them early and let them ripen in the house. I won't touch a creepy hornworm...…..shudder...…… Haha, I sure can pull the guts out of a hog!


----------



## Mike CHS

Baymule said:


> We have Summer tanagers that don't come to the bird feeder, they raid the garden for hornworms. They will also take a peck out of my tomatoes, so I have to pick them early and let them ripen in the house. I won't touch a creepy hornworm...…..shudder...…… Haha, I sure can pull the guts out of a hog!



Every once in awhile we get some bird damage on tomatoes but we found that keeping water in a bird bath gives birds a water source and they leave the tomatoes alone.  May not work for that type of bird though.


----------



## Baymule

Mike CHS said:


> Every once in awhile we get some bird damage on tomatoes but we found that keeping water in a bird bath gives birds a water source and they leave the tomatoes alone.  May not work for that type of bird though.


That's a good idea. We need a bird bath in the garden!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Shoot the dang birds are lined up like kids at the diving board on Gabbies outside water dish....  🤣.....and the rain has the kiddie pool over half full.....


----------



## Baymule

We have a 300 gallon galvanized tank for the horse's water. I keep a cedar sapling post in it, sticking out. I call it the squirrel stick. When it gets hot and dry, squirrels will get in for a drink, can't get out, and drown. With the squirrel stick, they can get out. Birds will perch on the squirrel stick and get a drink too.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, I guess I better warn ya, just in case ya intend on "visitin" anytime soon.... 🤣 ....Joyce is gettin a bit "worked up" over this mater issue....now she has taken to "pickin' and chuckin" em around the yard...........oh, don't believe me, huh?....

..
....I asked her, after taking Gabbie out, what was up?....she said that she was so M A D, that she wanted me to see them...And...if the blame birds were gonna eat em they could eat them in the yard and leave the ones on the vines alone....I have shared suggestions with her and she covered the ripening ones with shopping bags...since she doesn't have hosiery....🤣....I was gonna tell ya about Gabbie's "adventure", but she is really excited and wants to tell ya, herself....so, will let her do that sometime tomorrow.....I''ll just say she'll have ya smiling, I promise ya.......


----------



## chickens really

I have a birdbath. I can't keep it full because Finn my Maremma thinks it's his personal water dish. He doesn't need to bend down or reach up. Perfect height for him.


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....Hey everybody!!.....  .....hope each of ya are doin' well....it is really hot and humid here...and why does it have to rain during the day?....I mean, it sure would be much better if it only did it at night, because lord knows there aren't any "trips" outside with these 2 in the "dark"....I can see just fine, but they stumble around like they are blind....even with that thing they hold and point..........now that thing will surely "blind" ya.............
......peek-a-boo!!.......I have something to tell ya about and Pops said he'd let me tell ya....it was just the "start of another day" and I was "working" the threat of rain to my advantage....🤣...I got Moms to take me out 4 times to play, before Pops got up........well, on the 5th time....Moms went to the garden and was "pluckin' and chuckin' " tomatos...I don't know what that is, but that's what Pops told me it was........anyway, it was right over there...
.....these 2 stray dogs showed up....in My yard...Moms was distracted in the garden and it was time to "have her back"....now, mind ya these weren't little "ankle biters" or "yappers", but a full grown pit and an austrailian shepard mix.....well, I went at em "full bore" and had em turning circles and "herded" em right off the property........I even ran them around the front yard, right there....and they escaped to the neighbors yard by the crepe myrtle bushes....but, I would've chased them back to their home , but I can't cross the line..........anyways, it was sure FUN and if they know what's "good for them" they will stay away!!....
......don't blame me...Pops is a little "lopsided" sometimes...and ya can see just what I have to "put up with" around here.....until next time, Thanks All!!!....


----------



## Baymule

Hey Gabbie, it's Trip. I read this to Carson, Paris, Sentry and that new kid, Sheba. We all agreed that you did a fine job of protecting your Mom and chasing those bad dogs off. Gotta take care of Mom! Our Mom sits in a lawn chair and we all get hugs, Mom could use some extra arms! Anyway, keep on your toes, never know when those idiots might come back!


----------



## Bruce

Gabbie is a good girl, and pretty too. 

I think maybe Joyce needs some bird netting for the tomatoes. Maybe a row cover product like Remay instead since that will also keep the hornworm moths away from the plants.


----------



## chickens really

Old lady I know also buys mosquito netting for her tomato plants. Hers are garden planted.


----------



## CntryBoy777

So, got the neighbors to their flight back to MA on sunday....the 4hr trip wore me out.......had to do some bill payin' and shoppin' on monday and just rested most of the day....I hated it, because the humidity has dropped and tho it is hot....it isn't too bad in the morning and evening to do some work outside....but, got to catching up on the yard work today and will dig some post holes tomorrow.......finally was able to get an "approval" for fence placement from Joyce....🤣....and I sure don't want to have to "adjust" after the fact....I'm going to be working on the Quack Shack and yard too..it won't be too elaborate for 4-5 ducks, but will be secure.....

.....the backside of their area will be against the shed on the solid wall....and the yard will include the big oak tree.....I really don't prefer it, but it should give them better protection from falling limbs and trees.........the fence will run from where I was standing taking the pic towards the outside corner of the shed everything to the right in the pic will be inside the fence and it will run down just past the small mulberry tree in this pic....
....it is to the right of the big oak and it will corner back to the house.......the mulberry tree is to the left....I'll be taking it out....I will cover the other side when I get that far, but it will connect the otherside of the shed to the otherside of the house....less fence, posts, and holes to dig......not to mention less $$....and we will have a more secured area for Gabbie to run free and keep strays out.....it may not stay this way, but it will do for a start and for now..........


----------



## Mike CHS

Gabbie is going to like that.  You may have said and I missed it but what kind of fence are you running?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Mike CHS said:


> Gabbie is going to like that.  You may have said and I missed it but what kind of fence are you running?


I'm probably going to use 2x4x60" welded and run some hot wire on the outside.....there won't be any pressure on it from the inside from Gabbie and ducks...and, the hot wire will/should take care of any from the outside.....the main issue that I think we will have will be from hawks....tho, there are several houses closeby with ducks...mainly pekins..and they are a bit bigger than khakis, so we will have to see....the stray dogs are the reason for the hotwire...... 


ETA....I thought about gaucho wire for many reasons, but I would have to cover the bottom with either poultry wire for the ducks or something else to keep them in and I just can't justify the expense for 4-5 ducks for 2x4 knotted wire....Gabbie has been raised with barriers her whole life....we use a scissor kiddie gate on the cat's room and she has never jumped, pushed, or pulled at it....even when we weren't home....she stays in the carport behind hog panels...she just sticks her head thru an opening to her ears...so, saving some $$ towards Joyce getting her FL DL will be beneficial....


----------



## farmerjan

CntryBoy777 said:


> So, got the neighbors to their flight back to MA on sunday....the 4hr trip wore me out.......had to do some bill payin' and shoppin' on monday and just rested most of the day....I hated it, because the humidity has dropped and tho it is hot....it isn't too bad in the morning and evening to do some work outside....but, got to catching up on the yard work today and will dig some post holes tomorrow.......finally was able to get an "approval" for fence placement from Joyce....🤣....and I sure don't want to have to "adjust" after the fact....I'm going to be working on the Quack Shack and yard too..it won't be too elaborate for 4-5 ducks, but will be secure.....
> View attachment 75262.....the backside of their area will be against the shed on the solid wall....and the yard will include the big oak tree.....I really don't prefer it, but it should give them better protection from falling limbs and trees.........the fence will run from where I was standing taking the pic towards the outside corner of the shed everything to the right in the pic will be inside the fence and it will run down just past the small mulberry tree in this pic....
> View attachment 75263....it is to the right of the big oak and it will corner back to the house....View attachment 75264...the mulberry tree is to the left....I'll be taking it out....I will cover the other side when I get that far, but it will connect the otherside of the shed to the otherside of the house....less fence, posts, and holes to dig......not to mention less $$....and we will have a more secured area for Gabbie to run free and keep strays out.....it may not stay this way, but it will do for a start and for now..........


YAY for the fence.... and the KC's......and Gabbie getting some more freedom space.


----------



## Baymule

Getting a fence up will give you a sigh of relief. Before we got the front fenced in and enclosed, we never let the dogs out without us being with them. Of course, Paris commandeered the back yard and she didn't share. One night, taking the dogs out for the late night potty, a coyote tuned up almost at the end of the house. We yelled at it and told the dogs to stay put. Just things like that...…. it sure makes a fence a good thing!


----------



## Mini Horses

Fence -- SO good and SO expensive and SO much work. After 20 yrs, I'm having to replace a good amount.   Saw a sale on CL which would be $50 off a roll!!  Alas, distance to get would just negate that savings.    Waiting on the next TSC 10% off "neighbors coupon". Another stimulus check shortly before would sure be welcome!!    Yeah, our "budgets" are limiting!


----------



## Bruce

You and Gabbie will both appreciate the fenced area!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got up this mornin' and got started getting a few things done....got the burn pile lit, took Gabbie out, and went to dig post holes...got 1 dug and had to take a breather and something to drink....came in and my mug was empty....  ....after filling got several drinks....had to fix Gabbie's mornin' food....and Joyce informed me that dinner was on me today.....I was thinking....yep, I'm gonna really feel like cooking...sweatin' and dirty from digging holes and putting in posts...now "dinner" to Joyce is 1-3pm, so that means I'd be starting and stopping and starting again in the heat of the day....well, I decided that since I had planned to be busy and advantage of the lower humidity that ends tomorrow.......we would go get something...and since there were bills to pay, I'd take care of that while we were out....that's all of about a 10 mile trip, so not alot of time taken....got back, ate, and went back out to tamp the post in the hole I had dug earlier....it was 3pm when I came back in to cool off and was close to 90....I was going to get another done this evening, but it didn't cool down enough....so, the rest of the day was spent on Gabbie and feeding the fire..........I was very Clear this evening in stating that I was Not going to be deterred in the morning........tho, I do need to get a tube for the wheelbarrow tire....Joyce used it this morning and somehow she split the tube inside the tire....moving Mulch.......and people wonder Why I can't get much done in a day....🤣...even after all these yrs there are some days ya just can't find the same "page"....much less be "on" it....
..
....this is "proof" of my day and all that was "accomplished"....the last pic is Gabbie asking to go Out.....she is waiting for my hand to reach for the lead....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I got the 2nd hole dug and while I was adjusting the depth of it...I discovered the leachfield pipes....so, had to "adjust" things a bit...got it done and went in for a drink and a break....well, Joyce was on the phone with DD3 that lives around Gadsden, AL....she is a RN and works in the ER....she has tested positive for the virus and has to stay home....she has some chest congestion, but nothing major.......the crazy thing is, they just got back from a 4day trip to Gatlinburg....just couldn't stay at home....kids...even in their mid 30s, they just can't Listen to reason.........anyway, by the time that conversation was over....Joyce started cooking....😒...it was "bittersweet"....I didn't get back to digging...but, she fixed one of our favorite meals...liver&onions, Gabbie loves it too.......on the plus side, the other holes won't be in an area where there is anything...no trees or pipes.........I will keep ya posted on DD3, but right now she isn't having any adverse affects....just one of those things in life that has to be "dealt with" be it good or bad outcome...only time will tell, but we sure can't change it....


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Will be praying for dd3 and no we kids are stubborn but we get it from our parents the how apples and tree bit lol i am sure she be fine being a rn she knows how to help the body heal so that's good start.


----------



## farmerjan

Sorry about her news, but hoping that it is a mild case as so many are.  She could very well have caught it from someone who had it with no symptoms. Her age is a plus as she has to be younger than 45, so I hope that it is a fairly easy deal for her.


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....Hey Trip!!....  ....I'm so sorry it has taken so long to respond to your post, but Pops has been busy and I can only post when he allows me to use his phone.........he did take a pic of me while reading your post....
....I sure felt sorry for your lack of attention....I'm the only one here and get it All from 2 people.......I've heard of the pack ya have there from Pops reading to me and it must be nice to have others to play with and to stand against the threats.....all I have here is Callie and she is just a real life scaredy cat...every time I bark, she runs and hides....no help at all........Pops will back me up, but he doesn't bark at all....but that stick he carries has a really loud BOOM to it........well, tell everyone that I said HI and be sure to teach the new girl Sheba the ropes and how to deal with Ms Paris....I hear she can be quite the bitc...uh hormonal girl at times....please!!...don't tell Pops I said that or I might get put on restriction.........we are getting thunder here, so gotta go scare it away.....Bark at ya later big boy!!.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

I see I haven't posted since Friday....it has been a crazy period here...and with the Heat, I haven't gotten any further with the fence.......and with what we saw yesterday it is imperative that the fence be done before we get the ducks....it was about 5-6pm and Joyce was in the carport transplanting some coleus from seeding pot, when the jungle fowl started sounding off....she looked out and saw something chasing them, but was unsure what it was and hollared at me to look....it was a dang grey fox giving chase and almost caught one of the hens, but Joyce started clapping her hands Loudly and it stopped and disappeared by the boat....Gabbie was raising "cane" with her paws on the window sill and all brilled up....we have told her the birds are hers to protect, so she won't chase them....she wanted out so bad, but was afraid she would chase it to the next county....🤪...so kept her inside....everything happened so fast I couldn't get anything to take care of it....but, definitely gotta be prepared for such........we have several counties south of us that are mandating masks....we are not really big on them since we have respiratory issues, but not to get caught "unprepared" we found some cloth ones yesterday and bought us each one while they are available...I won't get too caught up in voicing my "opinions" on it, cause it only seems to cause "hurt feelings" for those that have a "deep concern" about it....but, we do intend on being "law abiding" and not "rocking the boat"........anywhoo...something that really is irritating is looking for items that ya know are "some damn where", but ya can never find them after searching "high and low" over and over, going thru the same box or stack of papers...I'm sure many can relate....🤣...however, what is even More fun than that is, being the one searching for a friend's misplaced items....in the friend's house...in their stacks of papers here and over there........all while on the phone with them suggesting one place after another while ya are searching...and asking ya every 5secs if ya found it yet.......well after a while and nothing is found ya lock up and hang up the phone....then, about 30mins later, they call back with more areas for the search......I understand the frustration on the other end of the phone, and I really don't mind helping, at all....but, I'm just not comfortable "rifling thru" another's stuff....the neighbor had gone back north and left the registration and stickers here for his motorcycles.....we found them and got them mailed to him today........I was certainly glad to be able to help him, because he really helped us when we were without wheels......I was cutting the grass the other day and ran over an unseen rock...yep, bent a blade, so gotta replace the blades.......I need to do some tree cutting before fence is stretched and the blame vines are growing and covering just like kudzu in Mississippi....
....Joyce is barely keeping her flowers uncovered....and the garden is doing okay....we are getting tomatoes, she is covering the turning ones with loosely tied shopping bags.....
....the beans are about spent and the squash is much to speak of...all the blooms look as if they are all male...
....it really needs more sunlight, but it is late in the growing season here, so hope things will be better next year.....I have a pic of the posts and had the corner marked with a stick stuck in the ground, but guess it looked too tempting for Gabbie to leave it alone....🤣
....I'll get back on the fence, but the heat and interuptions make it very difficult since "work time" is cut so short with the heat....it has been dry here for at least a week or 2 and could sure use some to break the heat some....the realfeel temp last night was 90 at 12:30am....sitting outside is like sitting in a steam room.......here is a pic of Gabbie right after she came in from a jaunt outside.....
.....laying on the tile floor is like a cool pack for that heavy coat of hers....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

I agree Fred, this heat and humidity  is a killer, 93 this afternoon  with a feels like of 104....we have about two hours of " safe to work outside in these temperatures " ...imagine the old time farmers here ...no AC, work all day outside, darn tough living back then.....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh, I grew up without AC...didn't have it til '69, and it was a window unit.....all in the south....the skeeters dancing in your ears at nite, cause the window had to be open....and when ya wake up in the mornin' ya had to "peel" the sheet off ya from the humidity and sweat....ya had to use it to cover up with to try and keep the skeeter bites down to a minimum.....we only had window fans back then...and it is like Mom use to say....if ya don't know any different it was "normal"....well, I would absolutely HATE to revisit those times and "endure" it once again....  .....another thing Mom said was "the Good ole days" wasn't that Good, son....she was raised during the depression days in a "share cropper" family....


----------



## Bruce

FOX!!! 

Sure sounds funny when you say "end of growing season". The only thing we've got ready in the garden so far is spinach! The beans are working on their second true leaves as are the cukes. The snow peas now have some flowers. There are a couple of really small peppers on the Orange Blaze. The shell peas didn't come up ... twice.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The one thing that is the most difficult "issue" is the movement of the sun across the sky....until some limbs get cut it has fewer hrs of direct sun....but, with the sun being hotter "shading" the hottest hrs can extend production.....need more prepared ground to be able to space things out, but Joyce doesn't comprehend "scale back a bit" very well....  ....and she is starting to "recognize" the hurdle of "desire and ability"......that point that the "balance" tilts and desire is much more than the ability to "perform" it........for her, it is very difficult to "accept", but she is coming to "grips" that I sure can't take up the "slack" anymore.....🤣....we aim to get much more done this winter, but our "aim" ain't what it used to be either....


----------



## thistlebloom

I'm with Bruce, end of growing season? Ours is just getting going. Sugar snaps are blooming but no pods yet, tomatoes are blooming, beans are up and growing, about 5" tall (but I fiddled around planting stuff). Some peoples gardens up here are further along. Watermelons are up, but no hope of actually getting anything because I should have started them indoors. It's embarrassing when people know you get paid to garden, haha.

I would absolutely die in your heat and humidity. Winters are cold here, but at least you can put more clothes on and drink hot cocoa!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

CntryBoy777 said:


> I was cutting the grass the other day and ran over an unseen rock...yep, bent a blade, so gotta replace the blades....



A rock?  In the middle of Florida?


----------



## Bruce

It must be the only rock on the property that isn't powdered into sand!!! 



thistlebloom said:


> It's embarrassing when people know you get paid to garden,


Oh but you aren't paid to "garden" you are paid to "landscape". Big difference between growing annual veg and landscaping.


----------



## thistlebloom

Bruce said:


> Oh but you aren't paid to "garden" you are paid to "landscape". Big difference between growing annual veg and landscaping.



Thank you Bruce, that was a nice way to look at it.  😄
I actually can grow a nice veg garden, but around here, the past few years anyway, it's been not a big priority. I'd way rather spend that time riding.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The Lazy A is a farm....E..I..E..I...OO.....and on this farm we have some rocks....E..I...E..I...OO....with a Rock-Rock here...

....and a Rock-Rock there...
....everywhere a Rock-Rock....
......E..I...E..I...OO......


----------



## Bruce

You call those rocks? I'll have to take some pictures of ROCKS for you 
And no I won't be cheating with concrete pavers either 

But seriously, those are way big enough to do serious damage to a mower blade. Sorry it happened.


----------



## Baymule

CntryBoy777 said:


> Yeh, I grew up without AC...didn't have it til '69, and it was a window unit.....all in the south....the skeeters dancing in your ears at nite, cause the window had to be open....and when ya wake up in the mornin' ya had to "peel" the sheet off ya from the humidity and sweat....ya had to use it to cover up with to try and keep the skeeter bites down to a minimum.....we only had window fans back then...and it is like Mom use to say....if ya don't know any different it was "normal"....well, I would absolutely HATE to revisit those times and "endure" it once again....  .....another thing Mom said was "the Good ole days" wasn't that Good, son....she was raised during the depression days in a "share cropper" family....


My Daddy was a sharecropper's son. His father kept taking him out of school to work the fields and he finally quit in 7th grade. His father had him working in the fields with gangs of men, chopping cotton for 50 cents a day when he as only 10 years old. We had fans and an attic fan when I was a kid. I think i was in 5th grade when my parents got a window unit-for their room. LOL


----------



## Bruce

I notice it was THEIR room, not the living, another common room or kid bedrooms


----------



## Baymule

When i was in 8th grade, my parents moved to a house with central heat and they put TWO AC units in the house. One in their room and a big one in the living room. I didn't know what central air was until i left home and rented an apartment. Over the years, i have lived without air conditioning quite a few times. I got used to it, but I'd a heap sight druther have AC! One trick that let me go to sleep was to spray mist the bedsheets with water and point the fan at the bed. The evaporation of the water would make me darn nigh cold and I'd go right off to sleep.


----------



## Baymule

Hey Gabbie, it's me Trip. Mom let me paw around on her laptop. All i know is that the letters sure are small for my big feet. It's hot here. We all go under the porch in the heat of the day. We dig some bodacious holes in the sand. Mom or Dad will spray water under the porch to cool the sand down for us. Today it thundered and I'm sorta ashamed to say, but thunder scares me. Dad let me in the house and I sure was happy about that. Mom had a lot of sand to sweep up! That new kid, Sheba, is coming along. Mom told Sentry to train her to sheep and they both were in a pasture with Ringo and his two ladies today. Sheba doesn't chase sheep or anything, so I guess Sentry is doing a good job. 

Stay cool my friend!
Trip


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....Hey Trip!!...and Everybody....
I totally understand about the heat and humidity....it has been a "killer" over here....I wish ya could hear these hairless "creathres" talking 'bout a "realfeel" temp........what about the freakin' temp with a FurCoat on??.........I tell ya no Respect...No respect at all!!....at least I don't have to lie in a dandy-sandy hole...just hoping for a "mist or 2" to come-a-long....oh, don't worry bout be a bit "gun shy" , I raise enough "help" for 2-3 anyway....and not everyone has to be the out front protector....we all have our "part to play"........Glad to hear the young'un is doing good and learnin' well.........I got a bath out in the backyard today....it felt really Great!!.......my Moms and Pops were out there too, guess it made them feel good too....though they seemed to avoid the spraying hose and when I tried to "play" with them and Splash them, they would tell me to stand "still"....what??.........I got Moms pretty good tho...she was the one rubbing on me, while Pops held me, somewhat still....she had to come in and get in that cramped area when they take their "covers" off....so, strange.....I don't know why she can't use the hose...like I have to....🤣.....well, gotta go Big guy...so take care and stay as Cool as possible.....

Oh, I almost forgot....Pops wanted me to tell ya, to tell @Baymule if she remembers having to use the "campmeeting" fans?....whatever that means....Bark at ya later!!


----------



## chickens really

Don't feel bad about only having one post in the ground for the Ducks pen. My husband started on my goats pen and I laughed this morning. I only have one post in the ground here too. 🤣😁😜
We don't have the heat to deal with here. I guess it must be hard for my husband to do my fence with a beer in his hand though..


----------



## chickens really

Just so you know I am serious   
I guess I could always tie Levi to the post?


----------



## CntryBoy777

I didn't doubt ya @chickens really and I'm sure ya have much "tougher" ground to dig in than we do....  ....the sugar sand doesn't pose much difficulty, but it is the heat and being able to breath that is the big obsticle....at this stage of life and health issues I have to quit and wait for better conditions....for many years I made my living by "manual labor" in the heat, but now I wilt like lettuce.........oh, I have 2 posts in btw....


----------



## chickens really

CntryBoy777 said:


> I didn't doubt ya @chickens really and I'm sure ya have much "tougher" ground to dig in than we do....  ....the sugar sand doesn't pose much difficulty, but it is the heat and being able to breath that is the big obsticle....at this stage of life and health issues I have to quit and wait for better conditions....for many years I made my living by "manual labor" in the heat, but now I wilt like lettuce.........oh, I have 2 posts in btw....


We have sandy soil too. Although the roots from the trees are a bugger in places. I'm impressed, your doing great and fully understand the heat aspect of taking your time. Plus health issues. 
I hope we both get our pens finished soon.


----------



## thistlebloom

Shannon, I think you should offer to hold his beer for him. Wear a bikini if it helps.


----------



## Baymule

Nah, stand there naked and hold 2 beers!


----------



## Bruce

Maybe the neighbors will come over to see (if they can help)



chickens really said:


> I guess it must be hard for my husband to do my fence with a beer in his hand though..


You haven't gotten him that one handed post hole digger yet?


----------



## chickens really

Bahahaha   
All my post are in the ground and all that needs to be done is a gate and put on the rails plus top wire. 
He kept his beer on the post as he went along.


----------



## chickens really

Baymule said:


> Nah, stand there naked and hold 2 beers!


Yikes! I don't need to scare him away or the fence will never get done!


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....hey everybody........sorry for the lack of enthusiasm, but after 8days in a row of 100+ feelslike temps, before the "furcoat factor", I'm just sick and tired of it....I will really be Happy when we get some kind of break in this endless cycle...according to Pops may get some rain this weekend and my track could sure use some to settle the dust, it's been a couple of weeks since we've had some....I overheard Pops tell Moms the grass blades are curling like cornstalks needing moisture....hope yall are having cooler weather or at least a break with some rain....there hasn't been any excitement happening here....especially with these 2 old "heat wimps".........I did run a cat from the yard last night, but couldn't pull Pops behind me fast enough....I did have him jumping on 1 leg tho.......don't tell him I was laughing, but it was pretty funny....anyway, hopefully I'll be more energetic next time....I'll be barking at ya!!.....


----------



## chickens really

It's been raining here for a week. Almost daily. I wish I could send it your way. Hay needs to get baled but my hay supplier can't get out to cut it with this endless rain.


----------



## Baymule

Hey Gabbie, it’s Trip. Hotter than blazes here and dry too. We all just want to hang out under the porch. Good thing Mom can’t get under here, shed yell at us for the craters we have dug. She feels sorry for us and let’s us in the house to nap, then all this sand shows up on the floor and she has to sweep it up. Dad feeds us really well with chicken and broth mixed with our kibble. We know when it’s feeding time! Yummy! 

Fourth of July is coming up, lay low and huddle up in the house!


----------



## CntryBoy777

....Hey Trip!!...and Everybody!!...  
We have gotten a bit of relief, but still pretty steamy outside....wait a minute....
......I have to keep an "eye out" cause there is "booming" going on, in the distance....I have to keep watch, but it isn't the sharp "bangs", so probably more showers coming....it'll be okay Trip....I'll protect ya........I just have to bark at it and it will go away....always does..........probably like barking at those ol coyotes....I remember when I was a young'un hearing and smelling them, but I was too young to bark to scare em any.......oh, and I know what ya mean about the sand on the floor....I have to stand still at the door and have my paws wiped whenever I come back in and my Moms sweeps the floor at least 2 times a day....and I hear about it with Every stroke of the bristled stick she uses.......I don't know what "mops" are, but Moms keeps sayin that's what my paws are...I wonder about her sometimes.........uh-oh, hang on....
....it's Callie....I gotta keep an "eye" on her....she may get over here by my food dish, so I'll have to "park" it here to deter her....
.....let's just see her get by me now...🤣...anywhoo....where was I?...that's right my "mops"....this undercoat I have seems to hold onto the sand and the lying on the floor tends to release it...........Pops always adds stuff to my dry food too...he changes it pretty regularly cause I don't like the same ol', same ol' and usually it is the same thing they're eating....my favorite is when they have liver........oh well, gotta go on "patrol" big guy and get ready for tonite...for some reason at dark there iz a lot of bangs and pops going on and I have to "protect" Moms and Pops...it's just in my DNA...........Howllar at ya later....


----------



## chickens really

I'm sure you mentioned Gabbie's age here although I don't know? How old is she? She sure is a pretty girl. ❤️
German Shepherds were my Grandpas favourite breed. He had a few in his lifetime and all were named Chief.


----------



## CntryBoy777

chickens really said:


> I'm sure you mentioned Gabbie's age here although I don't know? How old is she? She sure is a pretty girl. ❤
> German Shepherds were my Grandpas favourite breed. He had a few in his lifetime and all were named Chief.


She will be 3yrs old in October....she is a big Sweetheart....


----------



## chickens really

CntryBoy777 said:


> She will be 3yrs old in October....she is a big Sweetheart....


She is still young..👍 That's awesome for you. You have many more years and adventures with her.


----------



## Bruce

Hey Gabbie, I think that with careful body motions you could sweep the sand back outside with those nice soft bristles on your tail  I bet Moms and Pops would love that!


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....Hey @Bruce!!....  ....I sure Remember ya!!...........would sure Love to see ya Again!!.........ya know I can't help, but wag my tail when I'm happy and excited and that would just create a "dust storm"........Moms makes me get off the floor when she has that stick with bristles on it, cause she says my "mops" just spreads it after she has it piled up....and my panting over the pile makes my shed hair move around like "tumbleweeds", so Moms says...........I hope things are well with ya and your family and those animals ya have....I remember the smell, but just can't put my "paw" on what kind they were....haven't smelled it since, but they are in the "data bank" in case I come across it again.......I did recognize the cats and chickens.....anyway, good to hear from ya again and my "present" was really good, but I shattered, while playing with it in the house..........but Pops said that nothing lasts forever.....take care and will checkin with ya later....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

We have another week of rain in the forecast  for us .....hope you got a snorkel  on hand ..


----------



## CntryBoy777

Gee Thanks!! @B&B Happy goats ...since the rain we are getting is descending to us from the North, I can only think ya have sent it to us.....  ....I got the mower blades changed and grass cut yesterday, so all is Good....


----------



## B&B Happy goats

CntryBoy777 said:


> Gee Thanks!! @B&B Happy goats ...since the rain we are getting is descending to us from the North, I can only think ya have sent it to us.....  ....I got the mower blades changed and grass cut yesterday, so all is Good....


Well consider it sent from us if ya want.......if not , blame mother nature  cuz she sure has more headed our way .....sure beats a hurricane any day


----------



## CntryBoy777

Got the neighbor's grass cut this afternoon....  ...so, don't have to deal with it for a bit....we ended up with almost 2" overnite and this morning, so didn't have to deal with too much dust......Gabbie made up for staying in during the rain....when it stopped.......she looks just like that when she is asking to go out, along with the high pitched sharp bark.....

.....she is resting from a romp and wasn't long before she was ready to go again...guess she was trying to take advantage before rain started again....🤣.....Joyce pulled up the grn beans today and probably won't be long for the maters either...
.....they are still producing and something is eating them green and knocking others to the ground...I saw a deer track close by, so I'm leaning towards that....we'll be better prepared next year and Joyce is ready to get started working on the area for a fall/winter garden....guess that won't take place until after the "get together" with Joyce and the girls in a week or two....I'm staying here on "Gabbie Watch" and away from the "hoopla"......I tend to get in "trouble" when around their spouses, we have "history".........I'm just so horribly Terrible!!.......as a few here can "testify" to....oh well, life goes on and shore ain't cryin' over "spillt milk" now, for shore....


----------



## Bruce

My beans are JUST starting to climb the trellis and there are a few SMALL green tomatoes on those plants. Eating peas, scallions, spinach and lettuce though.


----------



## Baymule

Hey Gabbie, it's me Trip. The grandkids were here for a whole week, then their parents came and spent two nights, it's been busy around here! Mom wouldn't let me on the laptop. That boom-boom night was awful. Mom and Dad let me in the house, I'm sorta ashamed that i was so scared. But that is over now. Us dogs enjoyed the kids being here, we got lots of attention and hugs.


----------



## drstratton

Just caught up on all of the adventure you enjoy! 💞

Our garden is just starting to go strong...I canned pickles yesterday and will be canning some tomatoes tonight! Our beans are also just starting to produce...we got our garden in a bit late this year, hopefully next year will be better. We will be planting our fall crops this weekend...more beans, carrots, radishes and probably something else, but that's more Dale's department...I just help!   You guys should look into some landscape fabric for your garden, it makes keeping the weeds down so much easier and I don't know about you, but I prefer not to be completely indentured to my garden... 🙃

Our weather has been in the 80's, but will finally be up in the 90's for the next 15 days or so!  Our heat is much drier than yours, but I seem to get plenty wet, just from all the sweat!  Hope things cool down for you!


----------



## Mike CHS

We have been canning pickles in a way not recommended by USDA.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I'd venture to say that much has been consumed that they wouldn't "approve" of....and none of em had a single warning sticker on them either....


----------



## CntryBoy777

.....Hey everybody!!........it's HOT here and I'm a bit embarrassed...ya see, I'm shedding my undercoat and my coat is just absolutely Horrible and when I ask about getting it professionally groomed, Pops just says No....they never understand Anything!!..........now, today, Pops started talking about something he called cloning...cloming..or something like that....and I'm afraid he is making fun of me and I was wondering.....here is a pic of what Pops rubbed and scratched off me when we went outside....
.....I'm hoping that word doesn't mean they wanna get rid of me, cause it would break my heart if that happened...I know they're old, but they are really Fun to be around and I sure love to protect em....heck, even today....Pops was taking a nap and some of those "boomers"....as he calls em....showed up and the windows were rattlin'....well, I went running into the bedroom and jumped on the bed and commenced to Barking....of course I was standing between him and the window....and they never made it inside..........Pops thanked me, but said "so much for a nap"....Moms hasn't been here for 2 days and I sure hope she is okay....I know she called Pops last night, cause she talked to me too....I sure could hear her, but couldn't pick up any scent at all....Pops says it will be a couple more days before she gets back........oh well, if anyone can help me with the meaning of that word I'd sure appreciate the help....take care and will be "Barking" at cha....


----------



## CntryBoy777

Not much has been going on around here....kinda quite with just Gabbie, Callie, and me...well, except when the storms roll thru, then it tends to get a bit noisy with the booms and barking....  ...DD3 has tested negative for the virus, so she has gotten over her case of it....the "gathering" wasn't canceled, so guess we will have to see how things go afterwards........sure not losing any sleep over it...🤣....too many other things to tend to....
I've had a few people ask me, none here from the forum, about what is taking place today and Bible prophecy....so, for those that may be interested I thought I'd share my answers with ya.....what is going on with the virus, riots, food scares, and such is Not contained in the prophetic books of The Holy Bible.
What about the "one world government or new world order"?...No, because that will not be seen until the 7yr period of Judgement begins.
Will ya know when that period does begin?...Most assuredly...there will be no doubt and you will witness it whether ya are alive on earth or not....so, if you, personally, have not witnessed it....it hasn't begun.
This is in accordence to The Holy Bible and if the scripture references are needed or wanted, just PM me and I will gladly share them with ya.......


----------



## Bruce

I hope we aren't supposed to be concerned about Joyce's absence!

Tell Gabbie I know what you are talking about with that cloming thing and she has nothing to worry about.


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sure is Good to have Joyce back at home....she was sorely missed by all here...especially Gabbie....  .....seems they had a good visit and all made it back home safely........have had several rnds of rain come thru, so grass and plants are "watered" for free....and have had enough breaks to get the grass mowed....ours and the neighbors....the maters are pretty well spent....
....they will probably get yanked out when Joyce catches her breath....she has some new ones to separate and prepare ground for....I believe some are angel trumpets and salvia, but not positive what all is there....she is like a "kid in the candy store".....🤣....I have to get out the sling blade and redo the area in the butterfly garden so she can work the ground to put them in....and put down a thick layer of mulch.........I heard tonite that @frustratedearthmother , @Baymule , and @Jesusfreak101 may have some tropical moisture heading their way here shortly....hope ya don't get too much from it, but what ya can use and need........FEM I hope it stays North of ya, since ya don't need it as much.....


----------



## Baymule

We usually don't get a lot from the tropical storms. They drop most of the rain along the coast. We sure need the rain.


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Our area is getting desperate for it we take all we can get. I can't remember when it rained last. We tend to get some rain from coastal storms but nothing sever. It's the northern storms that tend to be worse.


----------



## chickens really

Jeepers I feel sorry for all of you that need rain. Honestly I would send you rain from here because it has rained pretty much everyday all summer. If it's not raining all day it's a shower or a thunderstorm. We are definitely tired of the rain.   
@CntryBoy777 have you gotten your duck pen finished?


----------



## CntryBoy777

chickens really said:


> Jeepers I feel sorry for all of you that need rain. Honestly I would send you rain from here because it has rained pretty much everyday all summer. If it's not raining all day it's a shower or a thunderstorm. We are definitely tired of the rain.
> @CntryBoy777 have you gotten your duck pen finished?


Naw....still have the 2 posts up, but that is all....it has been way too HOT for me to work outside....not to be redundant, but having had 2 heart attacks, stage 3 COPD, emphazyma, and kidney issues, not to mention the heart only functions at 45%.....the heat is not condusive for me to get things done....now with all the hoopla going on, not really sure if we really want a "bigger footprint".....may need to stay flexible so we can "grab and Go" quickly....may have to head for the "hills"...


----------



## chickens really

CntryBoy777 said:


> Naw....still have the 2 posts up, but that is all....it has been way too HOT for me to work outside....not to be redundant, but having had 2 heart attacks, stage 3 COPD, emphazyma, and kidney issues, not to mention the heart only functions at 45%.....the heat is not condusive for me to get things done....now with all the hoopla going on, not really sure if we really want a "bigger footprint".....may need to stay flexible so we can "grab and Go" quickly....may have to head for the "hills"...


Oh my goodness. I didn't realize you have so many health issues. 😕
Definitely don't be doing anything that isn't necessary. Stay safe..👍🤠


----------



## CntryBoy777

Yeh...the last lung test that I took a couple of yrs ago, I was told that I had the lungs of a 113yr old....I asked the doc, how many 113yr olds took part in that study to be able to determine that?....or, was it computer generated?....he did not reply and I just laughed....  ...I'll be here for as long as The Father wills and not a moment longer...I'm not into "fighting and trying" for every minute I can "squeeze" out...to me it is about quality, not quantity....if I had cancer, I wouldn't do chemo or radition....I told Joyce that if I pass out don't even try CPR, just let me go....I sure don't want to be brought back just to lay in bed and suffer.....it just places a tremendous burden on the finances of those ya care about and ain't worth the cost....The Bible says it is better There than here and my faith is in that....there isn't anything on this earth that I wish to hang around for.....


----------



## chickens really

That's a fantastic way of looking at things. I myself wouldn't want to suffer or be a burden on my family. I'm hoping you are around for many more years to come but if not I wish you a peaceful passage home..❤️


----------



## CntryBoy777

At this point in "time", there are none in Heaven....because, none can enter there until the "calling out" does occur and Judgement takes place....as of this day and time there are 3 "salvations" that will keep one from the "lake of fire".....what is available today is the salvation from Wrath...which is what being in Christ does....after the "calling out" and the 7yr "period of Judgement" begins all that aren't "in Christ" will be placed back on earth to face that period of time, having seen and heard the Truth from Heaven and have the opportunity of "salvation from Final Judgement" and will be granted entry into Heaven....the final chance at salvation for those that are left will be at the Great White Throne Judgement....they will be saved from the "lake of fire", but will be on earth, not in Heaven.

This is my belief and is based solely on scripture, not any other material or "traditions and customs"....I have shared this with many, but most "cling to what they know"....I fault nobody for what they believe and practice, as I once was a member to much of the "mainstream" for most of my life....I never judge another, but I do attempt to share my personal experience and as to what is truly taught in scripture so others can have the chance to accept, reject, or ignore it knowingly....I will say, not many do agree with me...but absolutely none have ever offered any scripture to refute anything I share...they simply disagree with me....


----------



## chickens really

Honestly I do not judge people's beliefs either. I don't have any religious beliefs although I believe in spirit. I believe in my own ways that we don't just die but our spirit lives on. I will not get into depth about this though. One of my close friends is Jewish and I find his beliefs interesting..👍😊


----------



## Bruce

CntryBoy777 said:


> the maters are pretty well spent.


They sure look it. I'm still waiting for the first one to even THINK about showing a blush. Probably another couple of weeks.


----------



## Baymule

My tomatoes are going like gangbusters. They are making tomatoes like there is no tomorrow. Since last year's garden was a bust and I didn't have garden goodies canned and frozen, I am not complaining. I am canning all I can. I have made sauce, salsa and sauce seasoned with Italian seasoning. I give some to my son because he loves home canned goodies and makes spaghetti and chili from the canned tomato sauce. I also dehydrate tomatoes and pack them in half pint jars. They are good crumbled in salads in the winter.


----------



## CntryBoy777

The tomatoes have been yanked along with the grn beans, but the bell peppers are still producing..... 🤣 ....we have been getting on/off showers the past several days, but are spose to have less of a chance in the coming days....that is until the tropical storm decides to head in this direction, but for now they are saying it should stay along the eastcoast....they are not expecting it to make hurricane strength, so just a big rain maker..... @Mini Horses it may bring ya some relief up that way...eventually........still no signs of virus symptoms here, so guess we should be fine....we live a fairly isolated life anyway, so not a big deal for us...we really haven't done anything different since this hoopla started....would be nice, but will never be what it was before, Ever.......I won't get into my thoughts or opinions, but I will say it is very sad to me, watching things deterriorate to such levels across this nation....ya'd think we could just wake up from the nightmare, but being a realist, I just have to accept it and hope it doesn't descend too far before sanity returns....otherwise, life will consist of way more "changes" than we care to deal with at this stage....😷


----------



## Mike CHS

Bell peppers seems to be one of those things that just keep on giving.


----------



## Mini Horses

CntryBoy777 said:


> the lungs of a 113yr old....I asked the doc, how many 113yr olds took part in that study to be able to determine that?....or, was it computer generated?....he did not reply and I just laughed....



I love it!!!!     



CntryBoy777 said:


> .... @Mini Horses it may bring ya some relief up that way...eventually....



I tell ya, my tomatoes are being cooked on the vine!!!   I water but, the heat -- wow!  102 again yesterday.     I can't remember a rain -- more than a couple sprinkles -- in over a month now.    About 6 yesterday, I got so excited as the rumbles came, some lightening showed, the dark clouds came overhead --  A couple drops fell onto my arm.   Sure enough, I could SEE THE RAIN falling, coming.   Closed the truck windows  (maybe my mistake!).....shut the coops as the goats ran to their barn.    More thunder, lightening, smell it, see it ---  NOTHING here.  It passed on by as I sadly watched.    Two miles over, soaked.

We are in bad need of rain.   Corn crops are just drying up.   They say -- yeah, heard that before! -- rain coming in for next couple days from a system somewhere.   Northern parts of VA are getting some afternoon storms but, not here.


----------



## CntryBoy777

We got another 1.1" in the gauge today...got most of it in a 45min span this afternoon....percect timing too....I had just laid down for a nap when the boomers started..........well, needless to say, between Gabbie, thunder, and alerts for weather on my phone...there wasn't any napping taking place....🤣....I did stretch out some for just a bit anyway.....we had an "uh-oh" moment yesterday...we were inside, distracted, and Joyce wanted to show me where she put the panels from the garden, that she had pulled up...stakes still zipstripped to panels........just as we were going out she thought about letting Gabbie out, so we called....she didn't come, we looked at each other and started searching for her in the house....couldn't find her Anywhere!!.......so, scared, we went outside....and There she was, just lying in the carport and resting her head on the dish (frisbee).......we Praised her for staying there waiting for us to play.....we have been working on "wait" and having her in extenxed wait.....it had been a good 45mins since either of us were outside and she must've snuck out as we went out....she can slip right behind ya and ya never notice....just thankful she didn't see something to chase.......sure gave us some anxious moments for sure.....we are suppose to be drier for the next few days....until the storm chooses its path, but projected to be closest to us around 2pm Sunday, so we'll see.....hopefully I'll be able to get some work done...I have to work on fixing the waterflow so water doesn't come in the carport....sure don't need a decent storm dumping rain and getting wet feet getting to washer and dryer....not to mention those "mops" for paws being wet trapsing thru the house....


----------



## chickens really

Reminds me of last week when my husband was hauling goat bedding to the ashhole in the pasture. Both little dogs were outside running around and I lost sight of the Poodle. I was calling and calling her. Looking around through the pasture. I asked my husband if he seen the Poodle and he said depending on what Poodle Your looking for? she is standing right beside you! ..


----------



## drstratton

Finally caught up! I hope the hurricane stays fR away from your place...stay safe!


----------



## chickens really

Hello..  
I hope you are doing okay.. You haven't been on in awhile. 😕


----------



## farmerjan

I also noticed that you haven't been on in awhile @CntryBoy777 .  You been hiding out?  Maybe it cooled off a bit and Joyce had you out doing "honey do"  chores????


----------



## Baymule

Where are yooooooooo?


----------



## Bruce

I think he's hiding on other people's threads!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We are fine, but not real busy outside....we've had 4-5 days of on/off rain...hot&humid....with a extra pour or 2 on the sauna rocks added in.........  ...I've been busy doing some research and we have been discussing our "plan B" strategy with so much uncertainty on so many different "fronts".....things have gone way past the virus "hoopla", so much so, that it isn't worth paying it much attention anymore....depending on how a few things pan out, we could be in for much more than anything that has been witnessed by anyone alive today....it isn't just on the "political side" of things either....there is an increase of earthquakes and volcanos also....and there are strange things happening to the magnetic fields at both poles....there are some asteroids that are going to be passing really close to earth...next one will be around Sept 1st....not to mention the activity increasing on the storm front......it seems there is a solar minimum or lockdown on the way and this and something else cruising thru the solar system is only going to increase the chances of these and it has nothing to do with "global warming" or the actions of man.........anyway, just in case the gooberment goes haywire and the "extremist" take over....we want to have a very small "social media footprint" and not have our opinions, thoughts, likes, or dislikes to be easily "searchable" and "filtered".....it is for this reason that this will more than likely be my last post here....there isn't any other reason, for I have no anamosity towards anybody and have enjoyed my 4yrs here and appreciate the support and encouragement from ALL of ya.....if some of those things are surprises to ya, I strongly encourage ya to check it out.....I will share with all Bible followers, that the "period of judgement" will not begin until After the "calling out" has occurred....Romans 8:22-23 states that ALL of Creation is waiting and groaning for this "event" to take place.....and Nothing seen today is in the "prophecies", it is in Ephesians 3:1-10 that this period of time that is covered in Paul's writings, from Romans to Philemon, was not Revealed to the sons of men...this references the prophets...so, how do ya know for Sure that the "tribulation" hasn't started?....because, in Revelation 5:13 it states that every creature in Creation, no matter their "place" in Creation will hear the decree from Heaven....so, if ya haven't heard or seen it for yourself, then it hasn't happened..........yall take care and remember ya will be in our prayers....especially thru this time of uncertainty......


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Sorry to see you go, Fred.  You and Miss Joyce added something to the forum that will be sorely missed.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

We'll miss you!  Good luck in the future and watch out for hurricanes!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

You can always be a lurker


----------



## Jesusfreak101

Yall will be missed for sure!


----------



## Bruce

Ah Fred, don't go!! You add so much humor and hope to all!


----------



## thistlebloom

I understand your thinking. I'm sorry though to think I won't be reading your humorous and encouraging posts. 
Take care of yourselves. I'm sure we'll meet again when we are "home" at last.


----------



## Baymule

Sorry to see you go.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie

Fred,

I don't expect you to answer back, since you are wanting to keep a low social media profile, but I just wanted to let you know that we all miss you, Miss Joyce, and Gabby!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## misfitmorgan

We still think about you guys and hope all is well for you!


----------



## farmerjan

Talked to them not too long ago and all was still going along.  I also miss the posts, but with all the monitoring of the internet and nothing being very private much, I can respect his choice not to be on it.  About time for a phone call again....


----------



## CLSranch

I was thinking that I agree with him on the worry about posting. BUT on the other hand the more that speak sensibly the more that hear sensible things, instead of people just listening to the media and believing it just because it's repeated over and over.

 Hope your still reading your post, and have a wonderful day.


----------

